# Girls-Only Mar 3-7 - On our way to Disneyland!!!!



## 21yankees

Welcome one and all to the planning thread for the Disneyland Girls Only Trips. We are planning for our next trip March 3rd-7th, 2011.

For those who are not familiar with these trips, they are for ladies only please! No men or children are allowed, and you must be over age 18. Other than that, there are no requirements except a love of Disney. 
So please feel free to join us here on this thread for our 4th Annual Girls Only Trip.​


Most of you know me but just in case here's a bit about me. My name is Stephanie, feel free to call me Steph or Stephanie. I've been attending the Diva Trips since the first year. I've been married to Josh for 13 years. We have 3 kids, Selena is 9, Raine is 7, and Rhys is 5. I'm active duty in the US Air Force. We've been stationed in California for just over 7 years. I'm originally from New Jersey, Josh is from New York. We met in Texas (when we were both in the Air Force) and were married in New Mexico.


I will do all of the thread updates on the weekends (at a minimum). I do read the thread multiple times per day and keep my notebook & laptop lists up to date.  I apologize for having to do this but my schedule is quite busy and this way it fits into my schedule. If you want to ensure I have your updates please feel free to PM me.

Attendee List:
DizNee Luver - Laurie
toocherie - Cheryl 
tinkermell - Melody
farmgirljen - Jen
limace - Sara
Mamakate - Katie
MotoXPrincess - Sarah
Wendypooh22 - Wendy
Tammy (Wendy's sister)
VintageDisneyRules - Trudi (Sarah-MotoXPrincess's mom)
disney-super-mom - Capri
lulubelle - Linda
lulubellesDD - Bree
CoMickey - Vicki
deesquared - Dianna 
Shelia - (Dianna-deesquared's mom)
4fosterkids - Jill
Califgirl - Chris + 1 more person (possibly)
jordansmomma - Deb
disney-inspired - Cristabel (hopefully)
Queendoover - Tracey 
Carrie (a friend of Tracey's)
eatmypixiedust - Rochelle
lisacat - Lisa
Trish - Lisa's friend
katieand mattsmom - Patty
MrsPinup - Jen 
Mary Jo - Mary Jo
Kelly (MaryJo's daughter)
cccdisney - Becci
Cynthia (a friend of Becci's)
goofycathy - Cathy
21yankees - Steph 
bsblgrl23 - Vicki
Jodi Luvs Disney - Jodi
Zoemakes5 - Michelle
Juliette (a friend of Michelle's)
Maiyna Mouse - Marnie
Sierra Nevada - Bridget
SKWDW - Kathy
karylrocks - Carol


Roommate List

Room 1/2:-Grand
Cheryl (toocherie), Melody (tinkermell), Linda (lulubelle), Bree (lulubellesdd), Vicki (CoVicki)

Room 3: Grand
Katie (mamakate), Capri (disney-super-mom), Wendy (wendypooh22), Tammy

Room 4:
Jen (Farmgirljen) + Sara (limace)

Room 5:
Sarah (motoXprincess), Trudi (VintageDisneyRules)

Room 6:
Dianna (deesquared), Shelia

Room 7:HoJo
Deb (Jordansmomma), Stephanie (21yankees), and Vicki (bsblgrl23) (2 nights)

Room 8
Lisa (lisacat), Trish

Room 9
Becci (cccdisney), Cynthia 

Room 10: Carousel
Jodi (Jodi Luvs Disney), Jen (Mrs.Pinup), and Carol (karylrocks)

Room 11
Michelle (Zoemakes5), Laurie (DizNeeLuver), and Juliette

Room 12
Tracey - queendoover 
Carrie
Vicki (bsblgrl23)(2 nights)

Room 13 - Grand
Maiyna Mouse - Marnie
Sierra Nevada - Bridget

Staying elsewhere:
Chris - Califgirl
Jill - 4fostergirls 

Here is the link for the roommate questionnaire http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37120461#post37120461


----------



## 21yankees

*Meet & Greet Information*

The theme this year is Hawaiin Luau.

The exchange item (voluntary) is picture frames. You can make your own or find one that's just right.  The price limit is $20. This is a lot of fun.



MamaKate said:


> *JUST AN FYI:*  The cost per person for the Meet & Greet will be $15.  I will be sending out PM's and messages through Facebook with details on where to send payments and other information.  So be on the lookout .
> 
> Also in the upcoming weeks I will be buying drinks and such when I find them on sale so if anyone has any special requests, please let me know.  There will be a mixture of sodas (diet & regular), water bottles, beer (regular & lite), wine (white & red), and of course Malibu Rum & juice.  Just so you know, I'm not a wine or beer expert so if you're not happy with my selections, tough .  Seriously though any input on inexpensive wines or a preference for beers are appreciated (but not guaranteed to be there).




*Meet & Greet Committee Names*
Mamakate - Katie
DizNee Luver - Laurie
WendyPooh22 - Wendy
Tammy (Wendy's sister)
Disney-super-mom - Capri

*Snack Table POC: Tracey - QueenDoOver*_PM her with the item you'd like to bring to the party. Also be prepared to have a back up if Tracey PMs you back that your item is already on the list. So needless to say the earlier you tell her the more likely you'll be bringing your first choice._

*Meet and Greet List*
DizNee Luver - Laurie
toocherie - Cheryl
tinkermell - Melody
farmgirljen - Jen
limace - Sara
mamakate - Katie
MotoXPrincess - Sarah
wendypooh22 - Wendy
Tammy 
VintageDisneyRules - Trudi
disney-super-mom - Capri
lulubelle - Linda
lulubellesDD - Bree
CoMickey - Vicki
deesquared - Dianna
Shelia
4fosterkids - Jill
Califgirl - Chris
jordansmomma - Deb
disney-inspired - Cristabel
QueenDoOver - Tracey 
Carrie
eatmypixiedust - Rochelle
lisacat - Lisa 
Trish
katieandmattsmom - Patty
Mrs.Pinup - Jen
Mary Jo - Mary Jo  
cccdisney - Becci
Cynthia
goofycathy - Cathy
21yankees - Steph
karylrocks- Carol
Jodi - Jodi Luvs Disney
Sierra Nevada - Bridget
bsblgrl23 - Vicki
zoemakes5 - Michelle
Juliette
MaiynaMouse - Marnie
SKWDW - Kathy

Here is the what the tag will look like this year:





Thank you Callie and Dan (Callie's dh) .

Carol (karylrocks) volunteered to print one for everyone and order the lanyards for those in need (more information to come). 



karylrocks said:


> I will be ordering lanyards and badge holders for the newbies and anyone else who wants one. Let me know if you need a lanyard so I will be sure to get enough. I will read back to see who already said they need one. There is a price break at 25 so that is how many I am planning to get; should be plenty if a lot of us bring the ones we have. I will be getting lots of extra badge holders if you want to get just one of those (I don't need to know that ahead of time). Lanyard with holder is $3.00 and just the badge holders are 75¢. You can pay at the M&G or any time during the trip.


----------



## 21yankees

More photos from the 3rd annual trip Feb/March 2010 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Group shot in Pixie Hollow. It was tie-dye t-shirt day and I think it went well with the vibrant and fun colors found in Pixie Hollow. 
And we were left with the unforgettable quote of the day from one of the CMs, "Hey, the one in the tie dye, can you move?"  








The Princess Club. We know how to rock a tiara! 







The Mother/Daughter Club. Special times and special memories to cherish forever. 







THE DIS DIVAS!!  







*Group Photo Ideas for this trip*

Castle
Mickey Flowers by Train (right when you walk into DL)
Somewhere in DCA (need options for large group)
Pier in DCA
Princess Faire
Pixie Hollow
Sword in the Stone
Toon Town
Rivers of America

*Group Ride Ideas for this Trip*
Merry Go Round
It's a Small World
Pirates
Dumbo
Space Mountain
Train
Soarin over CA
Toy Story Mania




**For pics and details of our fun March '09 trip, check out these trip reports:
Dis Divas Trip Duexhttp://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2118867
DIS Divas Just Wanna Have Fun! http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2063449
2nd Annual Gals Trip http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2114150


**Here are two slide shows with pics from the original April '08 trip. Click to see our fun pictures! 
Disneyland Ladies Only Trip slide show - http://s32.photobucket.com/albums/d37/mommaU4/Disneyland Ladies/?action=view&current=80494937.pbw
Ladies Only Trip 2nd slide show - http://www.rockyou.com/show_my_gallery2.php?source=ppsl&instanceid=112101565


----------



## 21yankees

On our previous trips we have had a card (little bigger than a buisness card) with everyone (those that want to share, not required at all) their cellphone number and whether they have text or not.The cards help a great deal for when changes occur (last year the group Billy Hill show was cancelled and a few ladies texted everyone so they didn't head over and then find out) or if you want to meet up with a group. For anyone that is interested in being on the phone card, please PM (Jodi_Luvs_Disney) the following information:

DIS Name
Real Name
Phone Number (with area code)
Text - Yes or No

Also include everyone's email addresses on a full sheet of paper that I could also give out so we have sort of a directory for after the trip (a great way to share all of our photos and keep in touch off the board)

_Thank you so much Jodi for taking this on. _


*I will be putting together schedule tags/cards (haven't decided which yet) for everyone that is coming on the trip. These cards help remind you what's going on and can make a nice momento from the trip.*

Here is our preliminary schedule:

Thursday(3 Mar 10) - lime green shirt
1 pm - Rancho - lunch for those that arrive at the park early
5-9ish pm - Carousel Inn & Suites - Meet & Greet

Friday (4 Mar 10) - pink (any shade) shirt
Breakfast -
Princess Photo - right when Fantasy Faire opens (that way we're not waiting too long)
It's a Small World
Lunch - WoC picnic/Carnation Cafe-1210/Billy Hillbilly & the Hillbillies-100

Dinner - Napa-530/Ariel’s WOC dinner/WoC picnic (if you save your food for later)
Late show of WoC

Saturday (5 Mar 10) - purple castle shirt
Breakfast – Carnation Cafe-0800
Pirates of the Carribean - *TIME???*
Walk in Walt's Steps Tour - 9:30 am - 12:30 pm
Lunch - Plaza Inn
Group Photo in front of castle - 1:00 pm
Scavenger Hunt -1:30 pm
Dinner - Pacific Wharf for dinner & prizes followed by Cove Bar
Fantasmic/Dessert - *What time do we need to be in line for our seats? What time do we need to pick up our tickets*
Fireworks

Sunday (6 Mar 10) Black Pirate (from last year) or Black Shirt
Breakfast -Riverbelle Terrace
Jungle Cruise
Lunch -BBQ at 130 
Dinner - WoC dinner orCafe Orleans
Fireworks
Fantasmic

Monday (7 Mar 10) Tye Dye Shirt
Breakfast - for those still here, where???

T-shirt days
As you can see next to each day there is a t-shirt and color listed. Just for fun, we like to plan coordinating shirt days. It is entirely optional, but it does make finding each other in the parks a bit easier. We always have at least one group tee and then we pick certain colors for different days. You can wear a t-shirt, polo shirt, tank top, sweatshirt, whatever as long as it's in that day's color. 

Here is the group t-shirt





Mel was able to get some rough numbers for the t-shirts:

PLEASE READ!!!

Ok here where I am editing my post. The Winterberry is such a new color, that the screen printing place can't even get it yet. So here is my other pick. Still very pretty, but the purple does not come in 'ladies'. Go figure. So this is our only choice, if we want a nice rich purple. Click on the purple to see the color. Kaitlyn has a tee made in this style and it still looks better IMO than the Beefy T. The sleeves are shorter, nicer neck, and it is very soft. Still, I'm very sorry that I got everyone excited about having a 'ladies choice." 

http://www.hanesprintables.com/Catalog/CatalogProduct.aspx?ProductID=4980

If you go this website, you can look at the sizing under "Product Specs."

Here is how you measure. 

Take a tee shirt you like, and lay it flat. 

*Measure across the tee, just under the armholes. That is the "Body Width."
*Measure from the back neckline down to the bottom of the tee. That is the "Body Length."
*Measure the sleeve from the shoulder side seam to the end of the sleeve. That is the "Sleeve Length."(top)
* Measure from the center back of the neck to the end of your sleeve. That is the "Sleeve Length." (CBN)
*Measure from the shoulder side seam to shoulder side seam. That is the "Across Shoulder" length.

Now for those of you who will be sending me their tees. 
DO NOT WASH YOUR SHIRT!!! I was told that the dyes do not work as well on washed shirts. 

Please go ahead and start measuring yourselves. 

PM me
* Your size
*If you want bling
*If you will be sending me your own tee. Please put your name on it somewhere. All cotton or 50/50%.

Here is my best cost estimation for the tees. Taxes included. 

Printed tee- $12.00
Printed tee with bling- $16.00 -$18.00
Print only- $6.00
Print only with bling- $10.00- $12.00 
I decided to round things out. Any leftovers, will be a slush fund for the scavvy hunt or whatever. If I quoted way too high, then I will definitely refund you all. Hope that is OK!

I'm a little unsure about the bling yet. I tried to make up some designs and started counting how many rhinestones I could possibly need. If I go a little over, I hope that is OK.

I would like to have all of your orders by January 15th. I will also need your own tees by that time. 


Oh and one more thing.

Do you want the writing on the front or the back? If on the back, then I would place it low in the middle, or on one side of the hip line. That way, hair won't cover it up. 
What do you want it to say? 
Dis Divas?
DISboard Divas?
Disneyland Divas?

Please let me know in your PM to me. I am going to keep track, and go with the votes.


Thanks and please spread the word!  



*T-Shirt List*

DisNee Luver - Laurie
toocherie - Cheryl
Tinkermell - Melody
farmerjen - Jen + 2 friends (Maybe)
mamakate - Katie
MotoXPrincess99 - Sarah
Wendypooh22 - Wendy
Tammy
VintageDisneyRules - Trudi
disney-super-mom - Capri
lulubelle - Linda
lulubellsdd - Bree
CoMickey - Vicki
prettyprincessbelle - Courtney
Felicia
deesquared - Dianna
Shelia
4fosterkids - Jull
Califgirl - Chris
jordansmomma - Deb
stacielee - Stacie
disney-inspired - Cristabel
Queen Do Over - Tracey
Carrie
Eatmypixiedust - Rochelle
Lisacat - Lisa
Trish
katieandmattsmom - Patty
Mrs. Pinup - Jen
Mary Jo - Mary Jo - 
cccdisney - Becci
goofycathy - Cathy
bsblgrl23 - Vicki
21yankees - Steph
Jodi Luvs Disney - Jodi
Queenbillabong - Theresa
Cheshirecat - Jane
Sierra Nevada - Bridget
karylrocks - Carol
Zoemakes5 - Michelle
Juliette

*Here are the T-Shirt Colors By day*_I based this on what I saw posted by everyone._
Thursday - Lime Green
Friday - Pink (any shade)
Saturday - Purple Castle
Sunday - Black Pirate or just black shirt
Monday - Tye Dye


----------



## 21yankees

The Scavenger Hunt is another group event that is a lot of fun! It can get a bit competitive , but you can request a team that's more laid back if that's not your style. We have a committee that works on the hunt each year and as it gets closer sign ups will start for that and they will break us into teams. 
Each team then picks a name, and a fun way to accessorize or dress up to show off their team name. There are questions to answer, riddles to figure out, and trivia questions you can find the answers to inside the park. At the end, fun prizes are awarded. More info on that will come as it gets closer. 

This year's scavenger hunt is "Castles to California". The hunt will start at 1:30 on Saturday in front of the castle right after our group photos. The hunt will end at 5:00 with the results being announced at 630 (location TBD). 



tinkermell said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> I can now announce that over the weekend I was at DL with fellow scavenger hunt ladies Linda and Cheryl, to work on our hunt!! Unfortunatley, Trudi was unable to make it, but she sent some questions to check on ahead of time. Anywhos, we had a fabulous time making up the questions.
> 
> So here is the official announcement.
> 
> *Scavenger Hunt 2011!!! *
> 
> *Here are some things we have decided to do for this year. *
> 
> ** We will once again have teams of 4 ladies.*
> ** New for this year.* *You may make up your own teams.* If you are a newbie, and need team mates, please let us know. We want everyone, and I mean *everyone* to feel welcome and have a great time!!
> 
> In the past ,we have had teams of 3, cuz of the odd numbers. If that happens, no worries. But we do want to do the best we can to keep it to 4 ladies, cuz we put prizes together for that amount.
> 
> **The theme as you know is* *"Castle to California." *So now is the time to start thinking of your team name and ideas to accessorize! You may pick anything to do with the theme, as long as you use * something Castle* and *something California* *both* in it. LOL! That is your first challenge...Woo hoo!!!
> *
> 
> *There will be a small entry fee of $5.00 -$7.00 per person.
> 
> Lastly,  We have noticed that some of you have not signed up yet. *
> We hope that you decide to play. It is alot of fun, and you will see things that you have *never ever* noticed.
> *
> The questions consist of a little trivia, a little collecting, and lots of looking. *
> *
> Have fun making up your teams!! *
> *
> Looking forward to hearing from you!!*
> 
> PS- I'm sure I have forgotten something....LOL!













Check out www.wackybuttons.com (thanks bumbershoot). This may come in handy for scavenger hunt teams, or as a big group.


*Scavenger Hunt Committee*
Toocherie - Cheryl
VintageDisneyRules - Trudi
Wendy
Lullabelle - Linda
Tinkermell - Melody
Lullabellesdd - Bree

*Scavenger Hunt Teams*

The Real Princesses of Orange County!!! 
Katie/MamaKate
MaryJo/MaryJo
Capri/disney-super-mom
Vicki/CoMickey

Paparazzi Princesses 
Michelle (zoemakes5)
Juliette
Jessica (Belle Ella)
Laurie (Diz Nee Luver)

Team - 3
cccdisney - Becci
Cynthia 
karylrocks - Carol
21yankees - Steph

Team - 4
Bridget (sierra nevada)
Marnie (Maiyna Mouse)
Vicki (bsblgrl23)
Jodi (Jodi_Luvs_Disney)

Team - 5
MotoXPrincess - Sarah
Mrs. Pinup - Jen
eatmypixiedust - Rochelle


Team 6
WendyPooh22 - Wendy
Tammy
Deesquared - Dianna
Shiela

*Scavenger Hunt Participants in Need of a Team*
Lisa Cat - Lisa 
Trish


----------



## 21yankees

*Rancho* _Lunch  Thursday - 1:00 p.m._
Jen - Mrs.Pinup
Steph - 21yankees 
Patty - katieandmattsmom
karylrocks - Carol
Michelle - Zoemakes5
Juliette
Jen - Farmgirljen
Chris - Califgirl
Jill - 4fosterkids
Melody - Tinkermell
Laurie - DizNeeLuver
Deb - jordansmomma
Dianna - deesquared
Sheila

* Friday – Riverbelle Terrace Breakfast*
Tracey - QueenDoOver
Carrie

* WOC Picnic – Friday – Lunch/Dinner (whenever you decide to eat ) *Prepaid Reservation Required
Dianna - Deesquared  
Sheila 

*Carnation Café – Friday - Lunch - 1210* 
Lisa - lisacat 
Trish
Steph - 21yankees 
Katie - mamakate
Linda - Lullabelle 
Bree - Lullabellesdd
Cheryl - toocherie
Carol - karylrocks
Vicki - CoMickey
Melody - Tinkermell
Deb - jordansmomma
Capri - disney-super-mom
Cristabel - disney inspired
Bridget - sierra nevada
Wendy - WendyPooh22
Tammy
MaryJo - Mary Jo
Jill - 4fosterkids

*Friday Lunch at Golden Horseshoe with a Billy Hillbilly & the Hillbillies Show- 100 for a 130 show*
Jen - MrsPinup
Jodi - Jodi Luvs Disney
Dianna - deesquared
Sheila
Trudi - vintagedisneyrules
Sarah - motoxprincess
Rochelle - eatmypixiedust

*Napa - Friday Dinner - 530* 
Melody - Tinkermell
Jodi Luvs Disney - Jodi
tocherie - Cheryl
disney-super-mom - Capri
mamakate - Katie
Sierra Nevada - Bridget
Mary Jo - Mary Jo
lulubelle - Linda 
LulubellesDD - Bree
4fosterkids - Jill
CoMickey - Vicki
MrsPinup - Jen
karylrocks - Carol
farmgirljen - Jen
Queendoover - Tracey
Carrie
MaiynaMouse - Marnie
SKWDW - Kathy
LisaCat - Lisa
Trish
Deb - jordansmomma

*WOC Dining Friday - 600pm*
*Ariel's - Friday *
Michelle - zoemakes5
Laurie - DizNee Luver
Vicki - bsblgrl
Jessica - Belle Ella

* Friday - Dinner - House of Blues*
Trudi - vintagedisneyrules
Sarah - motoxprincess

*Carnation Cafe - Saturday - Breakfast* Right at park opening - 0800*
Trudi - vintagedisneyrules
Sarah - motoxprincess
Laurie - DizNee Luver
Jen - farmgirljen
Jen - MrsPinup
Dianna - deesquared
Sheila

 Plaza Inn Saturday – Lunch -  
Jodi Luvs Disney - Jodi
Linda - Lullabelle
Bree - Lullabellesdd
tocherie - Cheryl
Queen Do Over - Tracey
Carrie
Trudi - vintagedisneyrules
Sarah - motoxprincess
Carol - karylrocks
Michelle - Zoemakes5
Juliette
Jen - MrsPinup
Melody - Tinkermell
Mary Jo - Mary Jo
Rochelle - eatmypixiedust

Pacific Wharf  Saturday Dinner What time do we need to be at Fantasmic? May need to do a grab and go?
Steph - 21yankees
Jodi Luvs Disney - Jodi
Sarah - motoxprincess
Trudi - vintagedisneyrules
karylrocks - Carol
Linda - Lullabelle
Bree - Lullabellesdd
toocherie - Cheryl
MrsPinup - Jen
Tinkermell - Melody
Deb - jordansmomma
Mary Jo - Mary Jo
Dianna - deesquared
Sheila
Jill - 4fosterkids
Rochelle - eatmypixiedust

 Cove Bar – Saturday after Scavenger Hunt Is this feasible since we're heading to Fantasmic???
Steph – 21yankees
Katie - mamakate
Melody - tinkermell
Jen - MrsPinup


Fantasmic Dessert Box & Seating - Saturday night
Steph - 21yankees
Katie - Mamakate
Deb - Jordansmomma
Michelle - zoemakes5
Juliette
Sierra Nevada - Bridget
Linda - Lullabelle
Bree - Lullabellesdd
Laurie - DizNee Luver
Cheryl - Toocherie
Jill - 4fosterkids
Jodi - Jodi luvs Disney
Capri - disney-super-mom
Jen - MrsPinup
Vicki - bsblgrl23
cccdisney - Becci
Cynthia
Melody - tinkermell
Marnie - MaiynaMouse
Wendy - WendyPooh22
Tammy

 Riverbelle Terrace Sunday – Breakfast - 
Linda - Lullabelle
Bree - Lullabellesdd
Cheryl - Toocherie
Melody - Tinkermell
Laurie - DizNeeLuver
Deb - jordansmomma


Celebration Round Up & BBQ - Sunday - 1:30 -
Melody - Tinkermell
Linda - Lullabelle
Bree - Lullabellesdd
Steph - 21yankees
Trudi - VintageDisneyRules
Cheryl - Toocherie
Rochelle - Eatmypixiedust
Deb - Jordansmomma
Katie - MamaKate
Capri - disney-super-mom
Patty - katieandmattsmom
Jen - Mrs.Pinup - 
Lisa - lisacat 
Trish
DizNee Luver - Laurie
cccdisney - Becci
Cynthia
Sierra Nevada - Bridget
Lisa
Mary Jo - Mary Jo
jordansmomma - Deb
deesquared - Dianna
Shiela
zoemakes5 - Michelle
Juliette
4fosterkids - Jill
CoMickey - Vicki
karylrocks - Carol
Califgirl - Chris
Wendy - WendyPooh22
Tammy



 Sunday – Dinner - Cafe Orleans
Melody - Tinkermell
Laurie - DizNeeLuver
Dianna - deesquared
Sheila

 Monday - Breakfast - ???
Michelle - Zoemakes5
Juliette*


----------



## 21yankees

*Ladies Signed up for Trip*

MamaKate - Katie





Tammy - Wendypooh22's sister





disney-inspired - Cristabel 





toocherie - Cheryl 





Mary Jo - Mary Jo





eatmypixiedust - Rochelle 





Califgirl - Chris





21yankees - Steph





disney-super-mom - Capri





4fosterkids - Jill





katieandmattsmom - Patty





Wendypooh22 - Wendy





MotoXPrincess99 - Sarah 





VintageDisneyRules - Trudi





jordansmomma - Debra





lulubelle - Linda





lulubellesDD - Brianne





tinkermell - Melody





MrsPinup - Jen





Diznee Luver - Laurie





goofycathy - Cathy





CoMickey - Vicki


----------



## 21yankees

Ladies Attending Continued:

Becky - cccdisney





karylrocks - Carol





zoemakes4 -Michelle





SKWDW - Kathy





sierra Nevada - Bridget 





Jodi Luvs Disney - Jodi





Lisacat - Lisa





QueenDoOver - Tracey





yourMaire83


----------



## 21yankees

Ladies Unable to Attend This Year. Looking forward to seeing you all in 2012.


Wendy






sahbushka - SarahMay





Dangermouse - Callie





grizbuzz - Jen





BC Disney Lover - Angie





PrincessDuck - Daisy





mommaU4 - Beth





MommywithDreams - Janelle






LittleBlackRaincloud - Heather





stacielee - Stacie





Queenbillabong - Theresa





Billy Fan - Tina




Donna - Tina's mom (pic needed)

Disney_Princess09 - Vanessa





cheshiregirl - Jane





FlameGirl - Kathy





anut4disney/ - Shirley





Stacerita - Stacie 





Felecia - Courtney's mom





prettyprincessbelle - Courtney


----------



## 21yankees

Also an option are tours. There is a Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour:http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disn...tstepsTourPage
As well as a Segway tour: http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disn...reParkTourPage
Many of the returning ladies have done these tours previously, but any of the new ladies are welcome to recruit other "newbies" and form a group to attend one or more of the tours.

Segway
Sierra Nevada - Bridget

Walk In Walt's Steps
Sierra Nevada - Bridget

Hotel and Transportation 
This group is a group of friends and Disney fans getting together for some fun. It is not an organized tour group, which means that you are free to come and go as you please. You can stay all five days or which ever days work best for you. There is a schedule but that's only a guide and no one is required to do anything they don't feel like doing. 

It also means each person is responsible for making their own hotel arrangments and travel arrangements. Many who arrive at the same time will choose to share shuttles and such from the airport, but again, that is arranged on your own. 

In the past, the majority have roomed at the Hojo Anaheim. http://www.hojoanaheim.com/ But some have stayed at other places or on site. 
Also most people end up with one or more roommates. That's something that typically happens as the time passes and you find one or two ladies you really seem to click with that you think you'd like to room with.

Since the M&G will be at the Carousel Inn & Suites (disney-super-mom-thanks for all of your work on this) the M&G committee was able to contact them about getting us a block of rooms (just mentions the Disboard Meet) at $99 a night for 2 queens plus tax. Also there is a $2.00 a night resort fee but they include a continental breakfast and they are waiving their $9.00 a day parking fee.

Important information about booking with them. If you cancel your reservation at 29 days prior to your check in date you will be charged for 1 night. If you have to cancel less than 72 hours prior you will be charged for your scheduled stay.


More trip info.
The trips are a great way to meet other DISers, have fun, take a break from real life and have a different sort of trip than you would with your family along. 
We do group meals, groups rides, group photos, etc. But we don't travel the parks as a group. Can you imagine 45-50 ladies walking down Main Street?? 

But we will meet up for a few things, then break apart for others. The nice thing is there is always someone who wants to do what you want, whether that is shopping, thrill rides, kiddie rides, people watching, eating, etc. so you don't ever have to be alone. Unless you want to that is. We also pass out a print out with everyone's cell phone number the first night so you have a way to contact everyone else. 

I hope this info is helpful to all the new ladies we have, or to anyone thinking of joining us. Please feel free to jump right in and post on the thread. Introduce yourself, share a photo if you'd like, etc. As always if you have any questions, feel free to ask here on the thread, or send me a PM if you prefer. 

Here is a list of frequently asked questions from those who are new to the annual Disneyland Girls-only Trips:

Q: Who can join the trip? 
A: Anyone who is age 18 and older, is female, loves Disney and is ready to have fun and make new friends. 


Q: When is it?
A: March 3-7, 2011 is the next trip which will be the 4th annual. 


Q: How much does it cost?
A: How much the trip costs will vary from person to person based on your airfare/travel costs, which meals/park tours you sign up for, how much you spend on souvenirs, if you already have an annual pass, and of course which hotel and room you book.


Q: Is this a tour guided group?
A: No, this is not a tour group at all. It is a group of individual DIS ladies who meet up yearly to celebrate their love of Disney at the Happiest Place on Earth. Each person is responsible for making their own travel and hotel arrangements, for signing up for which meals and tours they are interested in, for buying their own park tickets, etc. 
You will not be told to be at a certain place at a certain time, but rather will be offered a variety of options to choose from to tailor your trip the way you want it. 


Q: What meals and tours are offered?
A: The meal sign-ups will be posted as the trip gets closer. A schedule will be posted and then you can pick and choose what you want to join. The meals vary from year to year but there have previously been large group meals at Cafe Orleans, Carnation Cafe, Jazz Kitchen, Goofy's Kitchen, etc. 
The tours are offered by the parks so check the Disneyland website to see what selection they have. http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disn...ingPage&bhcp=1
Contact people will be posted as the trip draws closer and will be in charge of making meal and tour reservations for all those signed up. 


Q: Will I feel awkward if it's my first time? Does everyone already know each other? Should I come alone or bring a friend?
A: This is a very welcoming group of ladies and the more you make an effort to get to know everyone, the more relaxed you will feel on the trip. The trip thread is a great place to post information about yourself, along with a picture and get to know everyone. Some ladies have been here since the first trip and have formed close bonds, others are brand new this year. We always have a mix of vets and newbies. Everyone is welcome to bring a friend or family member, but they are welcome to come alone as many of the ladies do. 


Q: Where does everyone stay?
A: The past three years we've roomed at the Hojo Anaheim. http://www.hojoanaheim.com/ It's a nice hotel within walking distance of the parks, and close to Mimi's Cafe and McDonalds. Some of the ladies choose to room together to cut costs. Also using the Entertainment Book discount can help save money on the hotel. 


Q: How will I get to know everyone? What if I get separated from the group?
A: Before the trip, chatting on this thread is a great way to get to know everyone. There are pictures of the ladies on the front page so you can "see" who you are talking to before hand. We put together a list of cell phone numbers prior to the trip which is then handed out so everyone can keep in touch. The first night of the trip is the Meet and Greet which is a fun party held in the conference room of the Hojo Anaheim, and a great ice breaker. 


Q: How do you keep 40 or more ladies together??
A: Easy.....we don't. Touring the parks as a group would be near impossible. We do plan a certain group activities, and the rest of the time we break off into smaller groups based on your interests. There will be some who want to shop, or ride the fast rides, etc. 
The group activities we usually do are a few group meals, some group rides (for example Small World, and POTC), two group photos at Princess Fantasy Faire and one either in front of the castle or some other pre-determined location, a group scavenger hunt, tours (if anyone is interested in signing up for those) and the first night Meet and Greet. 


Q: How do I join?
A: Just post on the thread! Introduce yourself, post a picture if you can, and that's it. Check in now and then to see what plans are being discussed. Most information can be found on the front page, so if you get behind in the thread you can check there for any important changes or updates. Most serious planning won't begin until we are much closer to the trip date. 



Hopefully that information helped clear up any of the more frequently asked questions regarding the DIS Girls-only trips, but if you have anymore questions or concerns, feel free to post on the thread and someone will be happy to answer them for you! Welcome to the fun!


----------



## 21yankees

In memory of a special diva, gone but not forgotten.
We miss you Dawn!



fairykin said:


> I've found that true Disney Magic happens not necessarily in the park or for some special event................... it's about the people you are with!


----------



## QueenDoOver

I am so honored to be 1st!  WooHoo!  Great start Steph, especially with one hand

Let the planning begin....


----------



## BillyFan

Woo-hoo!  Shiny new thread!!!!


----------



## wendypooh22

It's got that new car smell


----------



## PrincessDuck

Great job!  I hope that I am able to go again! It was so much fun!

Daisy


----------



## cccdisney

Yay!   I like new threads!!


----------



## tinkermell




----------



## jordansmomma

Cheryl~ I can't wait to hear about your visit with Miss. Sally, Bob & the grandkiddos! 
Have a great time!! 

thanks Steph


----------



## mommaU4

Great start Steph!!  


Cheryl, have fun this weekend with your visitors. And great score on the airfare to WDW. 


Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## katieandmattsmom

Love the smell of a new thread!!!!! 

*LETS GET THE PARTY STARTED!!!!

*

Steph thanks for taking this on!


----------



## lulubelle

Hola Chicas!
Woo Hoo!  

Thanks, Steph.


----------



## karylrocks




----------



## VintageDisneyRules

I'm here on this nice new thread.
I'm hoping Sarah (motoxprincess) will take charge of the BBQ lunch again since we were rained out last trip.
Hint hint Sarah.


----------



## Stacerita

Great start Steph!


----------



## tinkermell

Good morning ladies!

Today, I'm wrapping up my preparations for our party here tomorrow. Always last minute stuff to do. At least our weather is going to be pretty darn nice for the celebration. 

Kaitlyn has been breaking out in hives for the last few days. We can not figure out what is going on.  Thank goodness Benedryl works. If this continues by Monday, we will go see our doctor. 

Cheryl, I'm thinking of you. 

Have a wonderful Saturday Divas!


----------



## PrincessDuck

tinkermell said:


> Kaitlyn has been breaking out in hives for the last few days. We can not figure out what is going on.  Thank goodness Benedryl works. If this continues by Monday, we will go see our doctor.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday Divas!



Has she been sick with the sniffles?  Meghan gets viral hives quite often. We were told to use benedryl or zyrtec because it stays in the system longer.


----------



## cheshiregirl

I'm here now, so let the fun begin!!!


----------



## MamaKate

Yay!!!   Thanks Steph.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

I'm here now too, let's party on the new thread!!!!


----------



## wendypooh22

Happy Saturday Ladies!!  I am trying to get all of my housecleaning done so I can start packing for our trip to DL on Monday. I am super excited about the trip because DH is FINALLY coming with us, but I am soo not in the mood to fold laundry 
My sister and I are headed to the Bass Pro Shop in the morning to get some last minute Father's day shopping.. The boys are going with DH to the Swap meet in the morning and then off for male-bonding things (probably paintball) so it gives me some time to hang out with my Dad. 

I hope y'all have a great day!


----------



## wdwr

Hi All!  Yep, I'm keeping track of the thread still.  I do a quick read every day (well, when the subscription email comes to remind me).

Wonderful pass of the torch from Beth to Steph. I'm sure Beth will post just as much as before. Steph is doing a wonderful job already.

Btw, I really like Tshirt 1 & 5 shown.  You guys are very talented bunch and always have a really tough time picking a winner every trip.

Back to my reading and following mode.  Bye!!!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Hi Everyone, 

Just a quick post. I am feeling a bit better but am still fighting a cough. The meds are helping a lot, which is good. I was able to venture outside yesterday after being couped up at home most of the time.  

I went to the mall and went to Disney Store. They had a Tink tote bag that was on clearance. I cut out the Tink and sewed it onto a larger tote bag. Here is a pic: 







I like how it turned out   It took a long time to sew it on but I think it was worth it    I hope you guys have a good day   Yay for the new thread


----------



## disney-inspired

YAY FOR A NEW THREAD! 
Now I don't feel so confused about what's going on! Yippee!

Thank you Steph, for taking on this challenge!


----------



## mommaU4

Wendy, have fun at DL. Glad your honey is making the trip this time. 

Rochelle, cute purse!! I'm jealous of all you crafty people. 

Cristabel, were you confused before? 

Shelley, good to see you still around! 

Mel, hope the party went well today. I want to hear all about it.  And I hope Kaitlyn's hives go away once and for all. 

Trudi hopefully the BBQ lunch will be a go this time. Darn rain.  It seems fun! 



Hi to everyone else, and I hope you are all enjoying your Sunday/Father's Day. 

TTYL!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

What a nice & smooth transition from Beth (who did awesome!!) to Steph (who will do awesome as well!!).
Hope everyone is doing well & enjoying Father's Day weekend.


----------



## disney-inspired

mommaU4 said:


> Cristabel, were you confused before?
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone else, and I hope you are all enjoying your Sunday/Father's Day.
> 
> TTYL!!




I was just SO behind that I know missed a lot of chit chatting and probably some planning ideas!


----------



## tinkermell

Good morning ladies!

Well the party is over. Whew! The weather was wonderful. Nice enough to sit in the shade and warm enough to go swimming. 

This week, I am off to teach VBS. I always teach the preschoolers and K's. So cute! I also will be watching Luca a couple of times in the afternoon, so Becky can do some tutoring. Busy week. 

Have a nice Monday! 

PS- Hi Shelley! Nice to see you.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Happy Monday!

I still haven't done the All You Can Eat BBQ at Disneyland so hopefully we have nice weather this trip.  I don't mind handling sign-ups for this again.


----------



## 21yankees

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> I still haven't done the All You Can Eat BBQ at Disneyland so hopefully we have nice weather this trip.  I don't mind handling sign-ups for this again.



I'd like to do this meal too.

I hope you all had a nice weekend.


steph


----------



## eatmypixiedust

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> I still haven't done the All You Can Eat BBQ at Disneyland so hopefully we have nice weather this trip.  I don't mind handling sign-ups for this again.



  I'd like to try that too! The food looks good but I need some people to help me eat all that food    Plus you get to eat with your hands and get messy!


----------



## toocherie

Hi ladies!  It's taken me a full day to recover from the party!  My feet still hurt!

We had lovely weather too--although the pool was a bit cold a couple of the kids braved it--the others (especially Dawn's 6-year old grandson, Logan) just ate appetizers--LOL.  And ate, and ate, and ate.  and then they found the bowls of strawberries and blueberries in the kitchen for dinner and they dove into those (I finally had to stop them so they wouldn't fill up before dinner).  The grandkids are adorable--I'll post pics later.  Logan developed a quick romance with Bree--it lasted all about two hours.  Then he moved on to Lexie the 11-year old.  It was really funny, we were all laughing so hard.  He finally did let me take a pic with he and Bree--and then covered his face because he was sooooo embarassed!

It was wonderful to see Sally and Bob again--and of course to see the other Divas who attended--Linda, Bree, Katie and Amy.  (and Katie's two girls Laila and Adara).  Brandy had to go feed the horses right before dinner so Adara (who loves horses) got to go with her and I think that made her night.

Bree and Linda brought these yummy cupcakes and I found these little individual Dreyer's cups of ice cream that had Toy Story characters on them.  Of course Miss Sally got one with Woody on it!  LOL.  And no, I didn't make jello shots!

Now back to the drudgery of work!  Can't wait to see everyone again soon!


----------



## mommaU4

Hello ladies, and happy first official day of summer!! 





disney-inspired said:


> I was just SO behind that I know missed a lot of chit chatting and probably some planning ideas!


Ahhh, got it. I personally always like a new thread. A fresh start is always nice, and it seems to bring people out of the woodwork at least for a little while. 





tinkermell said:


> Well the party is over. Whew! The weather was wonderful. Nice enough to sit in the shade and warm enough to go swimming.
> 
> This week, I am off to teach VBS. I always teach the preschoolers and K's. So cute! I also will be watching Luca a couple of times in the afternoon, so Becky can do some tutoring. Busy week.


I'm glad the weather was nice for the party and that everything went well. Enjoy teaching and spending time with Luca!! 






MotoXPrincess99 said:


> I still haven't done the All You Can Eat BBQ at Disneyland so hopefully we have nice weather this trip.  I don't mind handling sign-ups for this again.


There ya go Steph! Your first contact person. 
And now......I totally want some BBQ chicken. Mmmm. 






eatmypixiedust said:


> Plus you get to eat with your hands and get messy!


Always a bonus! 






toocherie said:


> The grandkids are adorable--I'll post pics later.
> 
> It was wonderful to see Sally and Bob again--and of course to see the other Divas who attended--Linda, Bree, Katie and Amy.




Cheryl, sounds like it was a very nice time for everyone. I'm glad to hear that. You are always a gracious host. Can't wait to see some pics.  Where did you find the TS ice cream cups? I'd like to pick some up for the twins. (okay and for me too!! lol)


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Good Morning,

For the first time in over 10 years (seriously), I am wearing a skirt!  I felt weird about it at first but I bravely decided to wear it to work today. I went shopping yesterday at Old Navy and had a coupon for $10 off. I tried it on just to see what it looked like. I haven't worn a skirt since high school (it was mandatory for the dress code) and just hated it. I never thought I would wear one again. 

 My co-workers were shocked and said I look really cute and my mom was like: "WOW!!" and she was smiling and shocked because she hasn't seen me in a skirt for so long.  I am starting to build my confidence and self-esteem back up. I recently lost 20lbs and am trying to lose more. It's not easy but I just try to eat healthier things and choose foods that are less greasy and oily. It doesn't mean I don't eat yummy tasting food!  

I feel a lot happier and better and am starting to build my life back up. This past weekend was not so tough for me and I kept myself busy.  I have my hip hop class tonight. I am not sure if I will go because I still am coughing a bit from my cold.   Hopefully I won't have to miss it. 


Hope you are all having a good day


----------



## ams1201

I have never heard of this.  I am a newbie, but this sounds like so much fun.  I would love more info.  How much should I plan to save up for a trip like this?  Does anyone ever go on their own?  I wouldn't want to be by myself while I was there, but I don't have anyone to come with me.


----------



## PrincessDuck

I have a southwest credit that has to be used in the next few months.  I think that it is around $20.  Please let me know if you might be booking and flying soon.  It is actually from the price going down for the diva trip!


----------



## QueenDoOver

toocherie said:


> Hi ladies!  It's taken me a full day to recover from the party!  My feet still hurt!
> 
> We had lovely weather too--although the pool was a bit cold a couple of the kids braved it--the others (especially Dawn's 6-year old grandson, Logan) just ate appetizers--LOL.  And ate, and ate, and ate.  and then they found the bowls of strawberries and blueberries in the kitchen for dinner and they dove into those (I finally had to stop them so they wouldn't fill up before dinner).  The grandkids are adorable--I'll post pics later.  Logan developed a quick romance with Bree--it lasted all about two hours.  Then he moved on to Lexie the 11-year old.  It was really funny, we were all laughing so hard.  He finally did let me take a pic with he and Bree--and then covered his face because he was sooooo embarassed!
> 
> It was wonderful to see Sally and Bob again--and of course to see the other Divas who attended--Linda, Bree, Katie and Amy.  (and Katie's two girls Laila and Adara).  Brandy had to go feed the horses right before dinner so Adara (who loves horses) got to go with her and I think that made her night.
> 
> Bree and Linda brought these yummy cupcakes and I found these little individual Dreyer's cups of ice cream that had Toy Story characters on them.  Of course Miss Sally got one with Woody on it!  LOL.  And no, I didn't make jello shots!
> 
> Now back to the drudgery of work!  Can't wait to see everyone again soon!



Oh, that sounds so fun!   Glad a good time was had by all!

You too Miss Mel!  
Can't say we've had any good weather in my parts, but today has a high of 69 predicted and that sounds great to me!

Went to Wild Waves in 54 degrees which really sucked, if I say so myself.

Hi to our new folks.  Don't worry about coming alone.  I did, as did many.  By the time you get done chatting on here with everyone for the next 6 months, you will feel like old friends.  I remember when I first saw everyone, I just gave them all big hugs because it seemed like I was seeing old friends again.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Drive by Hi!


----------



## karylrocks

QueenDoOver said:


> Can't say we've had any good weather in my parts, but today has a high of 69 predicted and that sounds great to me!
> 
> Went to Wild Waves in 54 degrees which really sucked, if I say so myself.


Yeah, what's this "summer" I keep hearing others talk about? It's 58 degrees right now.....


----------



## mommaU4

Hello ladies!! 
Hope you are all having a good day. My mom arrives for a quick visit tomorrow and I am really excited about that. Then Ruben's vacation starts on Thursday and we have a lot of fun local things planned. Can't wait!!! 





eatmypixiedust said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> For the first time in over 10 years (seriously), I am wearing a skirt!


You go girl!!! It's good you are doing new things, breaking out of old habits, and putting yourself out there. 






ams1201 said:


> I have never heard of this.  I am a newbie, but this sounds like so much fun.  I would love more info.  How much should I plan to save up for a trip like this?  Does anyone ever go on their own?  I wouldn't want to be by myself while I was there, but I don't have anyone to come with me.


Hi and welcome! 
How much the trip costs will vary from person to person based on travel costs, which meals/tours you sign up for, how much you spend on souvenirs, if you already have an annual pass, and of course which hotel and room you book. 
Typically everyone stays at the Hojo Anaheim and uses the Entertainment Book rate which can save a lot of money. The first night Meet and Greet is also held at that hotel. 

It's a large group and some do go on their own, in fact many do, but some bring a friend, or their moms. Either way is fine. There are enough ladies to find someone to hang out with. You won't be alone unless you want to. 






karylrocks said:


> Yeah, what's this "summer" I keep hearing others talk about? It's 58 degrees right now.....


Summer is HERE!! For anyone missing it, we've got plenty to share. LOL


----------



## mommaU4

Tracey, I see in your sig you are taking your mom for the first time in 25 years! How awesome. What a special trip that will be.


----------



## mommaU4

Steph, 
If you want you can cut and paste this info on the front page. I wrote it out thinking it might make things easier. That way if anyone new stops in and has questions, who ever is around and posting at the time can simply direct them to the front page for all the answers rather than posting it repeatedly or waiting for you to reply. Figured it would save you some time. 
It's up to you. Only if you want to.  Oh, and you might want to glance through it and make sure I didn't miss anything. 






_Here is a list of frequently asked questions from those who are new to the annual DIS Girls-only Trips:

*Q:* Who can join the trip? 
*A:* Anyone who is age 18 and older, is female, loves Disney and is ready to have fun and make new friends. 


*Q:* When is it?
*A:* March 3-7, 2011 is the next trip which will be the 4th annual. 


*Q:* How much does it cost?
*A:* How much the trip costs will vary from person to person based on your airfare/travel costs, which meals/park tours you sign up for, how much you spend on souvenirs, if you already have an annual pass, and of course which hotel and room you book.


*Q:* Is this a tour guided group?
*A:* No, this is not a tour group at all. It is a group of individual DIS ladies who meet up yearly to celebrate their love of Disney at the Happiest Place on Earth. Each person is responsible for making their own travel and hotel arrangements, for signing up for which meals and tours they are interested in, for buying their own park tickets, etc. 
You will not be told to be at a certain place at a certain time, but rather will be offered a variety of options to choose from to tailor your trip the way you want it. 


*Q:* What meals and tours are offered?
*A:* The meal sign-ups will be posted as the trip gets closer. A schedule will be posted and then you can pick and choose what you want to join. The meals vary from year to year but there have previously been large group meals at Cafe Orleans, Carnation Cafe, Jazz Kitchen, Goofy's Kitchen, etc. 
The tours are offered by the parks so check the Disneyland website to see what selection they have. http://disneyland.disney.go.com/dis...ng?name=DisneylandParkToursListingPage&bhcp=1
Contact people will be posted as the trip draws closer and will be in charge of making meal and tour reservations for all those signed up. 


*Q:* Will I feel awkward if it's my first time? Does everyone already know each other? Should I come alone or bring a friend?
*A:* This is a very welcoming group of ladies and the more you make an effort to get to know everyone, the more relaxed you will feel on the trip. The trip thread is a great place to post information about yourself, along with a picture and get to know everyone. Some ladies have been here since the first trip and have formed close bonds, others are brand new this year. We always have a mix of vets and newbies. Everyone is welcome to bring a friend or family member, but they are welcome to come alone as many of the ladies do. 


*Q:* Where does everyone stay?
*A:* The past three years we've roomed at the Hojo Anaheim. http://www.hojoanaheim.com/ It's a nice hotel within walking distance of the parks, and close to Mimi's Cafe and McDonalds. Some of the ladies choose to room together to cut costs. Also using the Entertainment Book discount can help save money on the hotel. 


*Q:* How will I get to know everyone? What if I get separated from the group?
*A:* Before the trip, chatting on this thread is a great way to get to know everyone. There are pictures of the ladies on the front page so you can "see" who you are talking to before hand. We put together a list of cell phone numbers prior to the trip which is then handed out so everyone can keep in touch. The first night of the trip is the Meet and Greet which is a fun party held in the conference room of the Hojo Anaheim, and a great ice breaker. 


*Q:* How do you keep 40 or more ladies together??
*A:* Easy.....we don't. Touring the parks as a group would be near impossible. We do plan a certain group activities, and the rest of the time we break off into smaller groups based on your interests. There will be some who want to shop, or ride the fast rides, etc. 
The group activities we usually do are a few group meals, some group rides (for example Small World, and POTC), two group photos at Princess Fantasy Faire and one either in front of the castle or some other pre-determined location, a group scavenger hunt, tours (if anyone is interested in signing up for those) and the first night Meet and Greet. 


*Q:* How do I join?
*A:* Just post on the thread! Introduce yourself, post a picture if you can, and that's it. Check in now and then to see what plans are being discussed. Most information can be found on the front page, so if you get behind in the thread you can check there for any important changes or updates. Most serious planning won't begin until we are much closer to the trip date. 



Hopefully that information helped clear up any of the more frequently asked questions regarding the DIS Girls-only trips, but if you have anymore questions or concerns, feel free to post on the thread and someone will be happy to answer them for you! Welcome to the fun!_


----------



## 21yankees

Thanks Beth!  I was going to work on a list of FAQ w/ answers this afternoon until I saw this.

I hope you all are having a nice day.


steph


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Hello all. I went to my High school reunion this past weekend. It was my 37th. It was a combined reunion for the 1st 4 graduating classes of my school. It was at a hotel on the beach in Ventura. I can't believe how much fun I had. Over 330 people attended and the band was made up of  people who were in bands back in the day.  I must say that the women held up much better than the guys.
 This weekend is another Disneyland trip.
Have a great week everyone !


----------



## eatmypixiedust

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Hello all. I went to my High school reunion this past weekend. It was my 37th. It was a combined reunion for the 1st 4 graduating classes of my school. It was at a hotel on the beach in Ventura. I can't believe how much fun I had. Over 330 people attended and the band was made up of  people who were in bands back in the day.  I must say that the women held up much better than the guys.
> This weekend is another Disneyland trip.
> Have a great week everyone !



 That reunion sounds like fun   Glad you had a good time   Cool, I will be at DL this weekend too   I am meeting Funball there. Maybe I'll see you there  Are you going by yourself?


----------



## eatmypixiedust

mommaU4 said:


> You go girl!!! It's good you are doing new things, breaking out of old habits, and putting yourself out there.



 Thanks Beth!  It actually felt okay wearing a skirt and wasn't as scary as I thought. I have been feeling a lot happier lately and I like trying new things. I now like various girly sandals, so maybe I will be one of those women who has many pairs of shoes now!


----------



## wendylady36

Drive by hi and hug! 

Hopefully I can catch up with everyone soon. 

Enjoy the rest of your day!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Drive by hi from me too. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## sahbushka

Ooooooohhhh, what a nice new thread!  Love it Steph...very warm and inviting!  

So things are going well for me!  My new job is good, lots of fun events with family and friends!  Took my son to his first ever fishing derby saturday and he caught his limit of three!  His biggest trout was 13 5/16th inches!  They are currently in the freezer waiting for a time when my husband can cook them up!  I made freezer jam for the first time last night!  My mil came over and helped me make the first 3 batches.  I ended up having enough berries for 6 batches total and ended up using 3 different types of pectin.  Each type had a different recipe to follow for their freezer jam so I am thinking of holding a taste test to determine which kind I like better!  It made over 26 containers of jam ranging in size from 8 oz to 16 oz!  We are set on freezer jam for a while, though when the raspberries are ready she will be teaching me cooked jam that I can store in the pantry!  Crazyness...I feel like a little Betty Crocker!  Never realized how much sugar was in jam though...probably why it tastes so good!

My baby girl turns 2 tomorrow!  She has already hit the terrible twos and is soooo independant, wanting to do everything herself!  And my son tied his own shoe for the first time today!  He is growing up so fast and will be ready for kindergarten when he starts in the fall!

As for meals....I want to do Cafe Orleans and Carnation Cafe again!  It's not a trip to DL without those 2 in my opinion and I will be more than happy to help make table reservations when the time comes!  Mmmmmm....I can almost taste the Pommes Frites, Beignets, and Baked Potato soup now!  Oh, and RBT breakfast!  Steamboat here I come!  And that hot cocoa was delish!

Ok, now I am getting all drooolyy and stuff!

Later,
SarahMay


----------



## farmgirljen

Hello Ladies- I am checking in real quick! I tried to keep up with the other thread, but it grew so fast!  Anyways, I am Jen- from Corvallis Oregon, where we have a small farm, and I run a childcare/pre-school out of my home. I am planning on coming on this trip with 2 of my daycare moms! We are shutting this place down so we can have a kid free fun time! Woohoo! Can't wait to meet all of you,and we are looking forward to the fun.  Will try to stay more tuned in to this thread  Also, can some of you send some of your "summer" this way- we are stuck in gloom and doon up here!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

farmgirljen said:


> Hello Ladies- I am checking in real quick! I tried to keep up with the other thread, but it grew so fast!  Anyways, I am Jen- from Corvallis Oregon, where we have a small farm, and I run a childcare/pre-school out of my home. I am planning on coming on this trip with 2 of my daycare moms! We are shutting this place down so we can have a kid free fun time! Woohoo! Can't wait to meet all of you,and we are looking forward to the fun.  Will try to stay more tuned in to this thread  Also, can some of you send some of your "summer" this way- we are stuck in gloom and doon up here!



Hi Jen, I'm Trudi and I also run a child care out of my home and have been doing it for 29 years.
 I'll send you some 'summer', it's been in the 90's here but that's nothing compared to how it will be in a month or so. I live in the High Desert and were used to 100+ weather.


----------



## mommaU4

21yankees said:


> Thanks Beth!  I was going to work on a list of FAQ w/ answers this afternoon until I saw this.


You were? One handed and all??  I knew you'd do great with the thread.  Feel free to use yours. I won't be upset. I just figured something posted somewhere that everyone could reference whenever they needed it would make it easier for everyone. 
How is your hand by the way? I hope it's feeling better! 





eatmypixiedust said:


> Thanks Beth!  It actually felt okay wearing a skirt and wasn't as scary as I thought. I have been feeling a lot happier lately and I like trying new things. I now like various girly sandals, so maybe I will be one of those women who has many pairs of shoes now!


See? You can do new things, wear new things, AND meet new people. Sandals are a nice fun harmless addiction. I say go for it.  And have fun in DL. 






wendylady36 said:


> Drive by hi and hug!


Thanks Wendall! Back at ya! 




prettyprincessbelle said:


> Drive by hi from me too. Hope everyone is well!


Hope things are well with you too! 




sahbushka said:


> My baby girl turns 2 tomorrow!


Sounds like life is good in the SarahMay household. Glad your job is going well. And the happiest of birthdays to your little sweetie! 





farmgirljen said:


> Anyways, I am Jen- from Corvallis Oregon, where we have a small farm, and I run a childcare/pre-school out of my home. I am planning on coming on this trip with 2 of my daycare moms! We are shutting this place down so we can have a kid free fun time! Woohoo!


Hi Jen! Welcome, again (I remember you posting before  ). Glad you can make the trip with some friends. Kids free time is a good thing now and then.


----------



## mommaU4

VintageDisneyRules said:


> I'll send you some 'summer', it's been in the 90's here but that's nothing compared to how it will be in a month or so. I live in the High Desert and were used to 100+ weather.



It's been in the 90's here too, but the triple digits will be back in full force next week, if not sooner.  
Your reunion sounds fun! Are you sure it wasn't your 20th??  You look too good to be going to a 37th reunion. 
Enjoy your weekend at Disneyland. Hope the crowds aren't too bad. Have a cupcake for me.


----------



## mommaU4

Good morning ladies! 

I'm going to pick up my mom from the airport today.  It's been over a year since I've seen her and I can't wait. It'll be a short visit, only until Friday, but some time is better than no time. 

I probably won't be on much the next week or so with Ruben being on vacation, so have a great week, and weekend everyone! 

TTYL


----------



## QueenDoOver

mommaU4 said:


> Tracey, I see in your sig you are taking your mom for the first time in 25 years! How awesome. What a special trip that will be.



Thanks Beth.  I am really excited about the trip for so many reasons.  My Mom has really been out of commission for years, with taking care of my Grandmother who had Alzheimers, and then her husband who was a stroke victim.  When those two obligations were fulfilled, her health basically collapsed, and it has just been the last 3 months or so that she has been feeling back to her old self and on track again.  So I was really excited when she called me and indicated she wanted to go on our annual trip to the ocean.  (we had always invited her, but she had never  been able to make it)  Unfortunetly, we had just found out that we had to cancel our ocean trip because of all the showband commitments.  So...I quickly decided to do a Disney/Yosemite trip, which she quickly got excited about!

Anyhow, since our last 2 trips have been cancelled, I have been afraid to post or plan or anything.  But,  finally last week decided to heck with it, this trip is happening and I went for it.  The main motivator was that I finally finished my trip report from last fall, and had to change my signature, so decided to just add this trip too!

Now the fun begins, and I am trying to decide if we will do WOC, and what our strategy will be.  I did just book us into the kids suite at HOJO, which finally became available, so I am excited about that.  I even got one night at the entertainment rate, and am hoping maybe more nights will become available at that rate.

I am worried about the temps, but we plan on taking big long swim and nap breaks, so hopefully will survive.  I am so not a hot person.  And I hate crowds too.   But I know we will have a good time and I am just not going to worry about it.  We have 4 GAD passes, and are prepared to turn them all in for fast passes if we need to , although I want one pinset for sure.

I want to do the BBQ too, but other than that, am really able to go with the flow.  I think I will plan a diva mini meet at the GC lounge and then arrange to go off with my Mom and I to stroll and enjoy at a more liesurely childfree pace.  But still need to hammer out those details and decide on when we will do fireworks, fantasmic etc...


----------



## MamaKate

Good morning everyone!  Just popping in real quick before my sister drops off my nephews (I have another 15 minutes of peace).  Once they get here, it's almost impossible to get a free minute.

Not doing much this summer with the kids.  My son has football everyday except for Sunday & on top of that, he has summer school.  Also, my DL AP expires in a couple days, so we won't be going there (I'm going to wait until the fall to renew it).  My sister did buy me and the kids Knotts AP's so maybe we'll get there a couple days in the summer.  I also got free tickets to the Huntington Library & B1G1 Free tickets to Legoland so we may try to hit those 2 places this summer.

Otherwise, I'll be a homebody this summer.  Plus it's hard for me to pull my son away from his Xbox.  Some of you on FB read that my son got the new Xbox 360 for free and it came in the mail on Monday.  It also came with a year free of Xbox Live so when he's not at football he's usually on that thing .

I started eating healthy and exercising at the beginning of this month & have been doing well so far .  I did splurge at Cheryl's, but I'm allowed a splurge every once in awhile.  So hopefully by the next girls trip, you guys won't recognize me .



mommaU4 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> I'm going to pick up my mom from the airport today.  It's been over a year since I've seen her and I can't wait. It'll be a short visit, only until Friday, but some time is better than no time.
> 
> I probably won't be on much the next week or so with Ruben being on vacation, so have a great week, and weekend everyone!
> 
> TTYL



Have a great time with your mom & family.  Hope you get to do some fun short trips & can't wait to hear about them .


Ta Ta For Now ,
Katie


----------



## PrincessDuck

I just got tickets for the free Jimmy Buffet and friends (Kenny Chesney) concert!  I hope that it works out to go while we are in Florida visiting my parents.

ETA. Hoping that mom will be able to watch the kiddos...


----------



## wendypooh22

PrincessDuck said:


> I just got tickets for the free Jimmy Buffet and friends (Kenny Chesney) concert!  I hope that it works out to go while we are in Florida visiting my parents.



Oh how exciting!! Sounds like it will be a fun concert..


----------



## mommaU4

QueenDoOver said:


> Thanks Beth.  I am really excited about the trip for so many reasons.  My Mom has really been out of commission for years, with taking care of my Grandmother who had Alzheimers, and then her husband who was a stroke victim.  When those two obligations were fulfilled, her health basically collapsed, and it has just been the last 3 months or so that she has been feeling back to her old self and on track again.


Oh wow, so it really will be an extra special trip. That's so great she is feeling better and you'll all be able to share this time together. 
You are a pro planner so I know you'll work your magic and make the whole trip wonderful for everyone. 





MamaKate said:


> My sister did buy me and the kids Knotts AP's so maybe we'll get there a couple days in the summer.  I also got free tickets to the Huntington Library & B1G1 Free tickets to Legoland so we may try to hit those 2 places this summer.
> 
> Otherwise, I'll be a homebody this summer.  Plus it's hard for me to pull my son away from his Xbox.
> 
> I started eating healthy and exercising at the beginning of this month & have been doing well so far .


Sounds like you'll have some fun things to keep busy with. I haven't been to Knotts in years and years, but we used to like it. Especially the Knotts Scary Farm. That was a tradition for Ruben and I when we were dating. 

I hear ya on the Xbox.  Most days Adam is glued to his!! As much as I don't approve of that, summer here is like our winter. You stay inside as much as possible when it's 102 or more out there, so I am just grateful most days that he has that to keep busy. Plus he can chat with his school friends on there. 

Congrats on the healthy eating!!! I KNOW you can do it. 





PrincessDuck said:


> I just got tickets for the free Jimmy Buffet and friends (Kenny Chesney) concert!


Sounds fun!!


----------



## Funball

I am so excited! i am finally going to get to meet eatmypixie dust! We are meeting on saturday! it's going to be sooo fun!! 



anybody going to  be around and want to join in on the fun?

oh by the wayi am fun ball  my real name is Sara !


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Good morning!


----------



## toocherie

QueenDoOver said:


> I think I will plan a diva mini meet at the GC lounge



Yay!!!  Your Mom will be at the Mini Meet--right?

Hi ladies--hope everyone's having a good day.  I have to go to the doctor today--my right foot has been giving me fits for about two months.  After Saturday and being on my feet all day I was in agony--now it's numb.  Uh-roh.  I'm afraid maybe something's been broken and I didn't realize it and I've REALLY screwed it up this time.  

I have a scooter rented for Friday, as usual, so I'll be ok to see WOC with Linda and one man I know and one I don't.  I don't know that I would call the one I know a friend--he's more an "acquaintance."  Chris and I had lunch with him a couple of years ago and then Mom and I ran into him at the Grand Opening party for the Grand Calif. Villas.  Other than that--I haven't ever seen him.  But he seems like a nice guy and we're at Disneyland so what could happen--it's not like this is a date.  In fact, he may be gay for all I know!  LOL

Ok--off to get work done before leaving for the doc.  Bella is home today and NOT HAPPY.

Cheryl


----------



## toocherie

sahbushka said:


> Ooooooohhhh, what a nice new thread!  Love it Steph...very warm and inviting!
> 
> So things are going well for me!  My new job is good, lots of fun events with family and friends!  Took my son to his first ever fishing derby saturday and he caught his limit of three!  His biggest trout was 13 5/16th inches!  They are currently in the freezer waiting for a time when my husband can cook them up!  I made freezer jam for the first time last night!  My mil came over and helped me make the first 3 batches.  I ended up having enough berries for 6 batches total and ended up using 3 different types of pectin.  Each type had a different recipe to follow for their freezer jam so I am thinking of holding a taste test to determine which kind I like better!  It made over 26 containers of jam ranging in size from 8 oz to 16 oz!  We are set on freezer jam for a while, though when the raspberries are ready she will be teaching me cooked jam that I can store in the pantry!  Crazyness...I feel like a little Betty Crocker!  Never realized how much sugar was in jam though...probably why it tastes so good!


  I have blueberries and strawberries from Saturday I need to use. .. . maybe I'll make jam!



farmgirljen said:


> Hello Ladies- I am checking in real quick! I tried to keep up with the other thread, but it grew so fast!  Anyways, I am Jen- from Corvallis Oregon, where we have a small farm, and I run a childcare/pre-school out of my home. I am planning on coming on this trip with 2 of my daycare moms! We are shutting this place down so we can have a kid free fun time! Woohoo! Can't wait to meet all of you,and we are looking forward to the fun.  Will try to stay more tuned in to this thread  Also, can some of you send some of your "summer" this way- we are stuck in gloom and doon up here!



Glad to see you again Jen!


----------



## Funball

i am like a kid in a candy store right now! I am reading through this thread, and i am getting excited for a big meet. but my question is. can we do like little meets before then?


----------



## 21yankees

Funball said:


> i am like a kid in a candy store right now! I am reading through this thread, and i am getting excited for a big meet. but my question is. can we do like little meets before then?



Hi! In between all of our previous trips there have been several mini meets. It basically comes down to someone mentioning that they're going to DL and what date(s) they'll be there. Depending on how many people are going to be there or show interest a spinoff thread would be needed as this thread is for the big meet. Hope that helps.

Welcome to the group.

steph


----------



## eatmypixiedust

mommaU4 said:


> See? You can do new things, wear new things, AND meet new people. Sandals are a nice fun harmless addiction. I say go for it.  And have fun in DL.



 Thanks Beth   A lot of my friends are all proud of me for trying new clothes. I'm going shopping with one of them tomorrow. I told her I want to find more sandals, so we are going to Camarillo Outlet tomorrow  

I hope you have a good time with your mom and your DH


----------



## pdxJolene

After much lurking I've finally decided to say hello! I've been interested in the girls only trips since I joined the dis. I'm Jolene from Portland, or. I can't wait to get to know everyone here! One thing I've been thinking, would anyone be interested in driving down together from the Portland area? Flying just won't be in the budget and driving that far alone doesn't sound too appealing!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

pdxJolene said:


> After much lurking I've finally decided to say hello! I've been interested in the girls only trips since I joined the dis. I'm Jolene from Portland, or. I can't wait to get to know everyone here! One thing I've been thinking, would anyone be interested in driving down together from the Portland area? Flying just won't be in the budget and driving that far alone doesn't sound too appealing!



 Hi Jolene! I'm Rochelle but people also call me Pix or Pixster


----------



## ams1201

I am getting really excited.  I hope to meet lots of friends and I already know it will be so much fun!! I can't wait to eat at yummy places, and enjoying the magic of Disney!!  My name is Amber and I live in Salt Lake City, Utah and I can't wait to meet you all.


----------



## Funball

*HI ams and jolene(is that your name? is that how u spell it)* 

 

*i am glad you meet you guys! i am Sara i am 30 and i live in orange county, you can call me that or my screen name witch is funball !  i hope to see you guys at a meet*!


----------



## QueenDoOver

mommaU4 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> I'm going to pick up my mom from the airport today.  It's been over a year since I've seen her and I can't wait. It'll be a short visit, only until Friday, but some time is better than no time.
> 
> I probably won't be on much the next week or so with Ruben being on vacation, so have a great week, and weekend everyone!
> 
> TTYL



I hope you have wonderful time with your Mom and on Ruben's time off.  But I know you will



PrincessDuck said:


> I just got tickets for the free Jimmy Buffet and friends (Kenny Chesney) concert!  I hope that it works out to go while we are in Florida visiting my parents.
> 
> ETA. Hoping that mom will be able to watch the kiddos...



I've seen Jimmy Buffet.  I'm not a real parrot head, but it was still fun!



toocherie said:


> Yay!!!  Your Mom will be at the Mini Meet--right?
> 
> Hi ladies--hope everyone's having a good day.  I have to go to the doctor today--my right foot has been giving me fits for about two months.  After Saturday and being on my feet all day I was in agony--now it's numb.  Uh-roh.  I'm afraid maybe something's been broken and I didn't realize it and I've REALLY screwed it up this time.
> 
> I have a scooter rented for Friday, as usual, so I'll be ok to see WOC with Linda and one man I know and one I don't.  I don't know that I would call the one I know a friend--he's more an "acquaintance."  Chris and I had lunch with him a couple of years ago and then Mom and I ran into him at the Grand Opening party for the Grand Calif. Villas.  Other than that--I haven't ever seen him.  But he seems like a nice guy and we're at Disneyland so what could happen--it's not like this is a date.  In fact, he may be gay for all I know!  LOL
> 
> Ok--off to get work done before leaving for the doc.  Bella is home today and NOT HAPPY.
> 
> Cheryl



Yes,  my Mom will be at the Diva Meet.  We will indoctrinate her

Take care of that darn foot!  Can't be having it slow you down now.
Hmm...a friend???



pdxJolene said:


> After much lurking I've finally decided to say hello! I've been interested in the girls only trips since I joined the dis. I'm Jolene from Portland, or. I can't wait to get to know everyone here! One thing I've been thinking, would anyone be interested in driving down together from the Portland area? Flying just won't be in the budget and driving that far alone doesn't sound too appealing!



Welcome aboard!  Hey, I bet you will be able to get airfare that will be as cheap as driving, unless you could find two people to split the cost.

I don't mind driving, but can never spare the extra time, when I don't have my family with me.  

Welcome aboard!


----------



## ShellyMouse

hi everyone...im soooo wanting to join you for the meet next spring!! i need to meet some other people who have the same obsession as me....DISNEY!! if i can upgrade my hopper to an ap in november, ill be there!! im having fun reading all about everyone, "and getting to know you all"

question....how do you decide how to pair up for hotel rooms? or does everyone get their own room?


----------



## Funball

> i need to meet some other people who have the same obsession as me....DISNEY!!


 
 rflol    well then shelly you have come to the right place! i am sure that everyone on disboards has the same passion you do--disney!! lol


----------



## 21yankees

Welcome to all the new ladies! 

steph


----------



## 21yankees

ShellyMouse said:


> hi everyone...im soooo wanting to join you for the meet next spring!! i need to meet some other people who have the same obsession as me....DISNEY!! if i can upgrade my hopper to an ap in november, ill be there!! im having fun reading all about everyone, "and getting to know you all"
> 
> question....how do you decide how to pair up for hotel rooms? or does everyone get their own room?



Hi! I hope you're able to come on next year's trip. 

The first year no one really new anyone outside of the board so Beth (one of the Divas) created a questionaire based on early riser, do you snore , night owl, etc. This helped the ladies find others that fit their routine. Also you'll find in the upcoming months that you will find ladies that fit your personality. Some of the ladies are 1-2 to a room, but we've also had groups that go 4-5 to a room. The more to the room the more $$$ you have to spend on the trip.  But it's totally up to you and how many roommates you'll be comfortable with.

steph


----------



## lulubelle

Happy Hump Day, Ladies!

I also wanted to say welcome to all the newbies. 

My name is Linda and my DD23 Brianne & I go to the parks quite often (I live about 75 minutes away).  I am dining at AG and seeing WOC for the first time on Friday.  I can't wait!


----------



## bzkds

Hi everyone! I am going to take a leap here and sign in! I am hoping to go with you all next March. I was there last Feb. with my daughter's cheer team the same weekend you were there. But after many years of dance and cheer competitions in DLR, it was my last trip. My girls no longer dance or cheer lol.

Anyway, my name is Beth.. I'm married to Alan and we live in San Jose. We have 4 kids, 19 (went to school in La Mirada, 10 miles from DLR, although he's been home this semester and hopes to go back), 17, 14, and 11. And we are fostering 2 more, 12 and 6. 

Hoping I can join you!
Beth


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Welcome to all the new girls!!! 

My name is Courtney, I'm 23 and live in Ventura County, CA. So maybe an hour from DLR if there's no traffic.


----------



## ShellyMouse

where would one find this "diva questionare"?


----------



## 21yankees

ShellyMouse said:


> where would one find this "diva questionare"?



Sorry that I didn't write more. The questionaire was a few years ago. I don't think it's still on the boards. I'll see if I can find it.

steph


----------



## 21yankees

Okay I created a thread on the DL community board for those in need of roommates. The link is on page 1 post 1. And below

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37120461#post37120461


steph


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

mommaU4 said:


> It's been in the 90's here too, but the triple digits will be back in full force next week, if not sooner.
> Your reunion sounds fun! Are you sure it wasn't your 20th??  You look too good to be going to a 37th reunion.
> Enjoy your weekend at Disneyland. Hope the crowds aren't too bad. Have a cupcake for me.


I've never had one of their cupcakes. I guess I better try one.
Thanks but I'm as old as Disneyland, in fact I'm 1 week older.


21yankees said:


> Okay I created a thread on the DL community board for those in need of roommates. The link is on page 1 post 1. And below
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37120461#post37120461
> 
> 
> steph



Looks like the planning for the next trip is getting underway. You people have no idea how much this excites me !


----------



## sahbushka

farmgirljen said:


> Hello Ladies- I am checking in real quick! I tried to keep up with the other thread, but it grew so fast!  Anyways, I am Jen- from Corvallis Oregon, where we have a small farm, and I run a childcare/pre-school out of my home. I am planning on coming on this trip with 2 of my daycare moms! We are shutting this place down so we can have a kid free fun time! Woohoo! Can't wait to meet all of you,and we are looking forward to the fun.  Will try to stay more tuned in to this thread  Also, can some of you send some of your "summer" this way- we are stuck in gloom and doon up here!



Welcome Jen!  How great that you and your friends will be able to join us on this trip!  I know what you mean about summer...I am up in NW Washington and we haven't had much summer yet either!



PrincessDuck said:


> I just got tickets for the free Jimmy Buffet and friends (Kenny Chesney) concert!  I hope that it works out to go while we are in Florida visiting my parents.
> 
> ETA. Hoping that mom will be able to watch the kiddos...



Hope it all works out for you! Can't wait to hear about the concert!



pdxJolene said:


> After much lurking I've finally decided to say hello! I've been interested in the girls only trips since I joined the dis. I'm Jolene from Portland, or. I can't wait to get to know everyone here! One thing I've been thinking, would anyone be interested in driving down together from the Portland area? Flying just won't be in the budget and driving that far alone doesn't sound too appealing!



Hi Jolene!  Welcome!  Hope you are able to join us for the amazing Diva's disney trip!



ShellyMouse said:


> hi everyone...im soooo wanting to join you for the meet next spring!! i need to meet some other people who have the same obsession as me....DISNEY!! if i can upgrade my hopper to an ap in november, ill be there!! im having fun reading all about everyone, "and getting to know you all"
> 
> question....how do you decide how to pair up for hotel rooms? or does everyone get their own room?



The first year I came with an aquantence from work, last year I roomed with a Diva I had met the year before and a new diva.  This next year I plan to bring a friend and hopefully room with another Diva who has the same park plan that I do...get to the parks early and go hard until the park closes!



bzkds said:


> Hi everyone! I am going to take a leap here and sign in! I am hoping to go with you all next March. I was there last Feb. with my daughter's cheer team the same weekend you were there. But after many years of dance and cheer competitions in DLR, it was my last trip. My girls no longer dance or cheer lol.
> 
> Anyway, my name is Beth.. I'm married to Alan and we live in San Jose. We have 4 kids, 19 (went to school in La Mirada, 10 miles from DLR, although he's been home this semester and hopes to go back), 17, 14, and 11. And we are fostering 2 more, 12 and 6.
> 
> Hoping I can join you!
> Beth



Hi Beth!  Sounds like you are busy with all those kids!  Welcome to our group!

SarahMay


----------



## mommaU4

Wow, LOVE seeing all the new ladies joining in. How exciting!! 








Funball said:


> I am so excited! i am finally going to get to meet eatmypixie dust! We are meeting on saturday! it's going to be sooo fun!!


Hi Sara, have fun with Rochelle/eatmypixiedust. She is a real sweetie. 





toocherie said:


> I have to go to the doctor today--my right foot has been giving me fits for about two months.  After Saturday and being on my feet all day I was in agony--now it's numb.


Oh Cheryl, I hope it's okay. 





eatmypixiedust said:


> I hope you have a good time with your mom and your DH


Thanks! And have fun shopping. 





pdxJolene said:


> After much lurking I've finally decided to say hello! I've been interested in the girls only trips since I joined the dis. I'm Jolene from Portland, or. I can't wait to get to know everyone here!


Hi Jolene! Welcome to the group. 





ams1201 said:


> My name is Amber and I live in Salt Lake City, Utah and I can't wait to meet you all.


Hi Amber! Welcome!! 





ShellyMouse said:


> hi everyone...im soooo wanting to join you for the meet next spring!! i need to meet some other people who have the same obsession as me....DISNEY!!


You came to the right place! Welcome!! 





bzkds said:


> Hi everyone! I am going to take a leap here and sign in! I am hoping to go with you all next March.
> Anyway, my name is Beth..


Hi Beth! GREAT name.  Welcome!! 





VintageDisneyRules said:


> I've never had one of their cupcakes. I guess I better try one.



I insist! They are sooo good.


----------



## disney-inspired

Good evening!
I guess I should re-introduce myself for all the newbs 

I'm Cristabel; 21; student at Cal State Fullerton currently at home for the summer. I LOVE Disneyland (duh ) and I'm annual pass holder. Hopefully I'll be going again sometime soon. That's about it!


----------



## PrincessDuck

Well, since there is so much new activity I guess that I will reintroduce myself.  My name is Daisy. I am 32 years old and have a daughter that is 7 and a son that is 4.  This past trip was my first with the Divas and I had a blast.  It was also my first trip to Disneyland.  I have been to Disneyworld many many times though.  I moved from Florida to Ohio two years ago...so I almost came the farthest.  I did meet some awesome ladies on this past trip.  I am trying to make it work with Chris' vacation schedule so that I can come again this year.


----------



## ShellyMouse

21yankees said:


> Okay I created a thread on the DL community board for those in need of roommates. The link is on page 1 post 1. And below
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=37120461#post37120461
> 
> 
> steph




thanks a bunch, steph! my dh says i snore....so i would need someone who can handle/sleep through that! i sleep like the dead, so i could be with a snorer....

ill check out that thread....thanks again


----------



## ams1201

I am going in November with my family and think it would be more cost effective for me to buy an AP if I am going again in March.  So since I've never bought an AP before which one should I get?  Thanks again! Everyone is so nice and I can't wait to meet you all.


----------



## lulubelle

ams1201 said:


> I am going in November with my family and think it would be more cost effective for me to buy an AP if I am going again in March.  So since I've never bought an AP before which one should I get?  Thanks again! Everyone is so nice and I can't wait to meet you all.



I would recommend a Deluxe.  Don't know if it will work for your November dates, but for the girls trip, no dates are blocked out for a Deluxe.  Most of us have Deluxe or Premium.  I have a Deluxe.  Plus the discounts are nice.  

So glad you are joining us - it's a lot of fun!


----------



## toocherie

pdxJolene said:


> After much lurking I've finally decided to say hello! I've been interested in the girls only trips since I joined the dis. I'm Jolene from Portland, or. I can't wait to get to know everyone here! One thing I've been thinking, would anyone be interested in driving down together from the Portland area? Flying just won't be in the budget and driving that far alone doesn't sound too appealing!


  Hi Jolene and welcome!  I'm not sure if there are ladies from Portland who have come in the past.  Do you have any other Disney-crazed friends in Portland who might want to come with you?



ams1201 said:


> I am getting really excited.  I hope to meet lots of friends and I already know it will be so much fun!! I can't wait to eat at yummy places, and enjoying the magic of Disney!!  My name is Amber and I live in Salt Lake City, Utah and I can't wait to meet you all.



Amber--WELCOME!!:  where do you live in SLC?  I lived there from 1994 to 1998 in Sandy.  Worked downtown.  I loved it there, but then the company I worked for got acquired so I forced myself back to Orange County!  ON the passes, most everyone I think gets at least the Deluxe pass--but then you would still most likely be blocked out on Saturday and have to get a $45 blockout pass.  



ShellyMouse said:


> hi everyone...im soooo wanting to join you for the meet next spring!! i need to meet some other people who have the same obsession as me....DISNEY!! if i can upgrade my hopper to an ap in november, ill be there!! im having fun reading all about everyone, "and getting to know you all"
> 
> question....how do


 
Hi and WELCOME!!!!


bzkds said:


> Anyway, my name is Beth.. I'm married to Alan and we live in San Jose. We have 4 kids, 19 (went to school in La Mirada, 10 miles from DLR, although he's been home this semester and hopes to go back), 17, 14, and 11. And we are fostering 2 more, 12 and 6.
> 
> Hoping I can join you!
> Beth



Beth:  does your son go to Biola?  One of the other Divas has a daughter who is a senior (or junior?) at Biola in La Mirada.  anywhoos--WELCOME to you too!

As for me, my name is Cheryl and I'm one of the older Divas (53--in body only!)  I'm not married, and don't have kids, but have a mellow Siamese named Raja and a perky Corgi named Bella.  I love getting together with the other Diva babes and have made many close friends on this board.  I'm going with lulubelle tomorrow night in fact, to see WOC and have dinner at Ariels!  Yay!

And Funball--yes, I'm sure there will be mini-meets between now and next March!  There always are!


----------



## wendypooh22

Good Afternoon Ladies!!

I have to share... Our trip to DL with the DH was GREAT!!!!! We stayed at the DLH in the Wonder tower DTD view.  Nice room!! Since DH isn't really "disney", I didn't want to over plan and scare him, so we did the parks in a nice leisurley manner and I fed him as much as possible. It was crowded, but not horrible! We watched the fireworks from our room and DH said that was his favorite. Honestly, I think it was because he could watch them in his boxers  
On our last day we did things a little different.. Woke up early, hit the park for a few rides, had breakfast and then we hit the pool! I kept a small bag of extra clothes and checked all of our other luggage with the bell desk. We got a couple of loungers with a table and umbrella and the kids made a few friends while swimming.  Honestly, that was the best way to end the trip.. Hanging out by the pool and getting some sun! We stayed a few hours did a quick change and hit the road. The kids were asleep by the time we got to the freeway and snored the whole way home!

We saw Kelly (kelmac284) and her daughters Tuesday during MM. It's always nice to spot another Diva! 

I'm looking forward to our trip next month with my mom and Tammy.. We are headed to the Grand Californian


----------



## eatmypixiedust

mommaU4 said:


> Hi Sara, have fun with Rochelle/eatmypixiedust. She is a real sweetie.



 Aww...thanks Beth!!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

wendypooh22 said:


> Good Afternoon Ladies!!
> 
> I have to share... Our trip to DL with the DH was GREAT!!!!! We stayed at the DLH in the Wonder tower DTD view.  Nice room!! Since DH isn't really "disney", I didn't want to over plan and scare him, so we did the parks in a nice leisurley manner and I fed him as much as possible. It was crowded, but not horrible! We watched the fireworks from our room and DH said that was his favorite. Honestly, I think it was because he could watch them in his boxers
> On our last day we did things a little different.. Woke up early, hit the park for a few rides, had breakfast and then we hit the pool! I kept a small bag of extra clothes and checked all of our other luggage with the bell desk. We got a couple of loungers with a table and umbrella and the kids made a few friends while swimming.  Honestly, that was the best way to end the trip.. Hanging out by the pool and getting some sun! We stayed a few hours did a quick change and hit the road. The kids were asleep by the time we got to the freeway and snored the whole way home!
> 
> We saw Kelly (kelmac284) and her daughters Tuesday during MM. It's always nice to spot another Diva!
> 
> I'm looking forward to our trip next month with my mom and Tammy.. We are headed to the Grand Californian



 I'm glad you had a great time with your family!  That's cool that you spotted Kelly  

I'm trying to see if my siblings and my cousins would want to go to DL & DCA with me next weekend (I turn *gulp* 30...  )


----------



## Funball

aww thanks beth!! i am so feeling the love!  



i know i am really excited because saturday is suppose to be a nice summer day..and i love showing off my pretty painted toes in my flip flops(yes i am a flip flop addict)! plus i love summertime and the heat!!!! i love to get tan, as you can see my arms and shoulders in my avatar are pretty tan so far! but also excited becuase i have a new friend to hang out with at DLR/DCA that doen't like tower of terror either and won't push me into going on it, my last hang out buddy was a weirdo in some words or anoter.

so thank you call for the warm welcome!! i cannot wait for a mini meet and the big meet!!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Funball said:


> i love showing off my pretty painted toes in my flip flops(yes i am a flip flop addict)! plus i love summertime and the heat!!!!



 I was hesitant to wear flip flops before but I think it's actually comfy. I just started getting into sandals. I think I'm attracted to shoes with bling!   I like sparkly rhinestones  

I saw that GAP carries Havaianas and I was wondering if those are comfy.  

I am already a purse addict (ask Melody, she knows ) and am afraid I will become a shoe addict too.


----------



## Funball

OHH GEEZ!!  well hang around me you will become a sephora/naples eating/flip flop wearing addict!! lol lol flop flops are comfy. do not ever buy the ones fromm little miss matched that goes for everyone!! they are not comfy!!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Funball said:


> OHH GEEZ!!  well hang around me you will become a sephora/naples eating/flip flop wearing addict!! lol lol flop flops are comfy. do not ever buy the ones fromm little miss matched that goes for everyone!! they are not comfy!!



 Funny sig pics!   I didn't know the ones at Little Miss Matched weren't comfy.  I do like their socks   My friend bought dinosaur ones from there  The only thing I bought from there was cute wristbands that can also be worn as ponytail holders. I got them for my cousin's daughter


----------



## DizNee Luver

Wowsers....this thread really took off!!!!   Took me a while to go thru it!!  Welcome new friends!!! 

@ Jolene.......I'm in Salem Oregon & not a fan of flying.....hoping to go in March for this trip....will have time between now & then to set plans....but if you're willing to drive....I'd be willing to be a passenger!!

Our family trip is in 30 days!!!    Any Divas in the DL area that would like to meet up....that would be great!!  We'll be at the parks on July 26, 27, 28, 29 & Aug 1, 2.  Let me know!!!  Sounds like we'll be meeting up with Michelle on Sun the 1st!! Can't wait!!


----------



## bzkds

toocherie said:


> Beth:  does your son go to Biola?  One of the other Divas has a daughter who is a senior (or junior?) at Biola in La Mirada.  anywhoos--WELCOME to you too!



Yes! he did, he is a Sophomore this year. We all LOVE the school. Unfortunately, he was not loving going to class and doing homework. Tough life lesson, but he came home and is going to a community college for now. He will reapply and hopefully be back at Biola in the Spring. I was really enjoying all my trips down to Disn.. oops, I mean La Mirada. ha ha
Beth


----------



## Queenbillabong

eatmypixiedust said:


> I was hesitant to wear flip flops before but I think it's actually comfy. I just started getting into sandals. I think I'm attracted to shoes with bling!   I like sparkly rhinestones
> 
> I saw that GAP carries Havaianas and I was wondering if those are comfy.



Havaianas are very comfy flip-flops (and they can be made to look very blingy with some Swarovski crystals...... I may have a couple of pairs )  They are good quality flip-flops and last a long time   I wear them all the time (not the same pair)


----------



## CoMickey

Great job Steph on being our new 'leader'!  Sorry I haven't been here sooner to thank you!  Beth I'll miss you but you've left us in good hands!  And I'll be seeing you on my trips to Vegas (Oct. is the next one)!

I have not had a chance to catch up on the thread but I've skimmed it and saw we have lots of new Divas!  Very exciting.  You will all love it here - it's a great group of women!

Welcome everyone! 

Introduction: I am Vicki and I met my DBF  while vacationing at WDW almost 3 years ago, July 1. (Yes, my Prince Charming!) I lived in CO and he lived in CA. We dated long distance for a year and then I moved to CA two years ago this upcoming Sept. We live about 1 hour from DL if traffic is nice to us. 

I have a 21 year old daughter who will be a senior at Arizona State this fall.  We are on the downward slide! 

I am a Senior Account Manager for a Hotel Technology company and I have some of the most awesome hotels and I get to travel to visit most of the properties once a year at least.  I am very lucky that I work from home so I don't have to commute in this crazy LA traffic.  

Last year was my first Diva trip and I had a fun time.  I had met quite a few of the Divas at mini meets prior to the big meet and they are so very awesome! I haven't had a chance to attend many of the recent mini meets and  I haven't been around the threads much and I miss everyone dearly.


----------



## bzkds

Queenbillabong said:


> Havaianas are very comfy flip-flops (and they can be made to look very blingy with some Swarovski crystals...... I may have a couple of pairs )  They are good quality flip-flops and last a long time   I wear them all the time (not the same pair)



Ok so after reading this, I went on Zappos and saw Havaianas cost around $20. Dd14 was on the way to the mall tonight, so I asked her to check at the Gap. She just got me a pair for $5.89! Whee!

Beth


----------



## stacielee

I found you guys!!!  Not sure if everyone saw my post on Facebook but my dad passed away about 2 1/2 weeks ago so I was in Michigan for 2 weeks, DH, DDs and DS were there for a week.  I absolutely loved seeing friends and relatives who I haven't seen in years, but obviously it wasn't the best situation.  Anyways, now that I think I'm back on track with our lives, I'll try to follow the thread better, even though I'm pretty sure I won't be able to come because the dates are just a few days before my kids' spring break.  But if we end up not having anything planned, I may be able to make it... who knows???

And for the newbies, my name is Stacie as in stacielee, not Stacie as in Stacerita.  Married, 3 kids- DD21, DS19 and DD14 (15 on July 4th).  I've been on the last 3 trips and it's a blast, although I do tend to go home with bruises and puffy eyes.  If I don't get to go, I'll miss everyone, but hopefully will be able to hook up on a mini meet (or 3) between now and then.


----------



## tinkermell

Hello ladies!!

I just have to give 
*BIG *
*WELCOME * 
to all our newbies who want to join in on the fun next year. 

My name is Melody, one of the oldest, (but young at heart) at 53, going on 54 this August. Married to my wonderful DH for almost 33 years.  I have 4 children ranging from 31 to 16. And yes...... the last was planned. I am also the proud grandparent to 4 grandchidren, with 2 of them born in the last few months. I live in the country, among the dust and the flies, but we still love it. (I will admit that the fiies do drive me nuts sometimes.) I am very involve with our church, and volunteer alot for the school where my oldest DD teaches. 

I have been on 3 Diva trips from the very beginning. Have lots of wonderful friends from this board. 
I love most of the attractions at DL, minus the MIckey's Wheel of Death, Mulholland Madness and the Teacups. I love ToT, Screamin, Space, Indy, Soarin, Pirates. Splash, BIg Thunder......................the list goes on. 

I wish I had time to respond to more right now.

Happy birthday to Sarah May's DD.

Cheryl, I hope your foot is better, and the doc could help you out. 

Havainnas were at Costco at one time. 

Sara/Funball, Have you ever done the Rockstar polish on your toes?

I have to run. 

A big big hug to all of my Divas. 

You guys are so special!


----------



## mommaU4

wendypooh22 said:


> Good Afternoon Ladies!!
> 
> I have to share... Our trip to DL with the DH was GREAT!!!!!


Oh good! I'm glad it was so fun. And have a great time on your next one with Tammy and your mom. 





Funball said:


> i know i am really excited because saturday is suppose to be a nice summer day..and i love showing off my pretty painted toes in my flip flops(yes i am a flip flop addict)!


Another flip flop addict here too!! I LOVE my flip flops. 





eatmypixiedust said:


> I think I'm attracted to shoes with bling!   I like sparkly rhinestones


OMG, Theresa/Queenbillabong bought me some flip flops that have Swarovski crystals on them and they are so fabulous! Super comfy and talk about bling. Wow. I get compliments all the time. Maybe she will pop on and post a pic of them or a link. 





DizNee Luver said:


> Our family trip is in 30 days!!!


Awesome!! It's getting close! 





Queenbillabong said:


> Havaianas are very comfy flip-flops (and they can be made to look very blingy with some Swarovski crystals...... I may have a couple of pairs )  They are good quality flip-flops and last a long time   I wear them all the time (not the same pair)


Hey, speak of the devil. LOL  I can attest that they are very comfy. And they look awesome with the crystals. 






CoMickey said:


> Beth I'll miss you but you've left us in good hands!  And I'll be seeing you on my trips to Vegas (Oct. is the next one)!


I am so looking forward to that.


----------



## tinkermell

stacielee said:


> I found you guys!!!  Not sure if everyone saw my post on Facebook but my dad passed away about 2 1/2 weeks ago so I was in Michigan for 2 weeks, DH, DDs and DS were there for a week.  I absolutely loved seeing friends and relatives who I haven't seen in years, but obviously it wasn't the best situation.  Anyways, now that I think I'm back on track with our lives, I'll try to follow the thread better, even though I'm pretty sure I won't be able to come because the dates are just a few days before my kids' spring break.  But if we end up not having anything planned, I may be able to make it... who knows???
> 
> And for the newbies, my name is Stacie as in stacielee, not Stacie as in Stacerita.  Married, 3 kids- DD21, DS19 and DD14 (15 on July 4th).  I've been on the last 3 trips and it's a blast, although I do tend to go home with bruises and puffy eyes.  If I don't get to go, I'll miss everyone, but hopefully will be able to hook up on a mini meet (or 3) between now and then.


Stacie, I did not know. 

I am so very sorry. Was this kind of unexpected? 

My biggest thoughts and prayers to you and your family. God bless. 

Take care, 
Love,
Mel


----------



## mommaU4

stacielee said:


> I found you guys!!!  Not sure if everyone saw my post on Facebook but my dad passed away about 2 1/2 weeks ago so I was in Michigan for 2 weeks, DH, DDs and DS were there for a week.  I absolutely loved seeing friends and relatives who I haven't seen in years, but obviously it wasn't the best situation.


Welcome back Stacie. I said it already on FB, but I'm sorry for your loss. Glad you were able to spend time catching up with family and friends though. 





tinkermell said:


> My name is Melody, one of the oldest, (but young at heart) at 53, going on 54 this August.


Don't forget to mention one of the busiest, craftiest and one of the best Grandma's around!!


----------



## tinkermell

mommaU4 said:


> Don't forget to mention one of the busiest, craftiest and one of the best Grandma's around!!


Aw...what a sweetheart you are. 

Thankyou! 

You are one pretty busy lady too!! 

Ok...now I really need to get going.

Night!


----------



## mommaU4

I guess we are doing a little recap about ourselves for the newbies, soooo here goes:


I am Beth. I live in Las Vegas with my high school sweetie and husband Ruben. We've been here for 3 years, but I actually grew up in SoCal. We have four kids, a son who's 15, and three girls ages 13, 9 and 9. (fraternal twins) 

I started the annual DIS Girls-only trip when we first moved to NV. back in the Fall of '07. Our first trip was in '08 and it went great. We've had over 40 ladies each of the three years we've done this and it's been such a blast. I've met so many wonderful ladies and made so many great friends. It's been amazing. 


This upcoming trip in 2011 will be the first Girl-only Trip that I will not be able to attend. I will miss seeing my good friends, and meeting all of our new ladies!!  But my family and I are planning a long extended family vacation in June of 2011 and we simply don't have the finances or time to do both, so I'll be sitting the next one out. 
Which is why the thread is now being maintained by Steph/21yankees. She's been a part of the group from the start and I know she will do great! 
And even though I won't be on the trip, you'll still find me here posting when I can. 


Anyway, welcome to all the newbies! It's a great group and we're glad to have you aboard.


----------



## mommaU4

tinkermell said:


> Ok...now I really need to get going.
> 
> Night!



Night night! I'm ready to head out too. It's been a busy day. My mom and step-dad head out tomorrow back to Michigan. It's been a short visit but a nice one. 
Tomorrow we are going to see Toy Story 3 (finally) and take the kids to Chuck E Cheese. 


TTYL!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Are Havaianas more comfy than Crocs?  I live in my Croc flip flops all summer and my Mickey ones are the first thing I pack for a Disneyland trip.


----------



## stacielee

Guess this is what happens when you get 8 pages behind, lots of quotes!!!



VintageDisneyRules said:


> Hello all. I went to my High school reunion this past weekend. It was my 37th. It was a combined reunion for the 1st 4 graduating classes of my school. It was at a hotel on the beach in Ventura. I can't believe how much fun I had. Over 330 people attended and the band was made up of  people who were in bands back in the day.  I must say that the women held up much better than the guys.
> This weekend is another Disneyland trip.
> Have a great week everyone !



My 30th class reunion is next summer.  From what I've seen on Facebook, I completely agree about the women holding up much better than the men!!



sahbushka said:


> Ooooooohhhh, what a nice new thread!  Love it Steph...very warm and inviting!
> 
> As for meals....I want to do Cafe Orleans and Carnation Cafe again!  It's not a trip to DL without those 2 in my opinion and I will be more than happy to help make table reservations when the time comes!  Mmmmmm....I can almost taste the Pommes Frites, Beignets, and Baked Potato soup now!  Oh, and RBT breakfast!  Steamboat here I come!  And that hot cocoa was delish!
> 
> Ok, now I am getting all drooolyy and stuff!
> 
> Later,
> SarahMay



And frozen lemonade... and ice cream...  Anything else we're missing??



bzkds said:


> Anyway, my name is Beth.. I'm married to Alan and we live in San Jose. We have 4 kids, 19 (went to school in La Mirada, 10 miles from DLR, although he's been home this semester and hopes to go back), 17, 14, and 11. And we are fostering 2 more, 12 and 6.
> 
> Hoping I can join you!
> Beth





toocherie said:


> Beth:  does your son go to Biola?  One of the other Divas has a daughter who is a senior (or junior?) at Biola in La Mirada.  anywhoos--WELCOME to you too!





bzkds said:


> Yes! he did, he is a Sophomore this year. We all LOVE the school. Unfortunately, he was not loving going to class and doing homework. Tough life lesson, but he came home and is going to a community college for now. He will reapply and hopefully be back at Biola in the Spring. I was really enjoying all my trips down to Disn.. oops, I mean La Mirada. ha ha
> Beth



That would be me!!  It's the excuse I use to go to Disneyland; last year I DIDN'T go in February and November, although I think I did go in February but just don't have any pictures to prove it!

My daughter will be a senior at Biola this fall, so obviously another trip coming up in August!!



tinkermell said:


> Stacie, I did not know.
> 
> I am so very sorry. Was this kind of unexpected?
> 
> My biggest thoughts and prayers to you and your family. God bless.
> 
> Take care,
> Love,
> Mel



Yes and no on the unexpected.  He's been going downhill for awhile, but not so much that we thought the end was near.  Then about 4-6 weeks ago, he was in the hospital and he fell really bad and hit his head.  He ended up with a bump on the side of his forehead the size of a golf ball.  After that, he slowly stopped eating and basically fell into a coma just a couple days before he passed.  So yes it was sudden in that respect.  My brother called me on Sunday, June 6, and said he was basically comatose.  Then he emailed on Monday that the hospice nurse said he had less than 48 hours, which ended up being only about 6 hours.  So I flew out on Tuesday, June 8, and just came home this past Monday.  One of the good things about the trip was that both of my brothers and their families were there, which we wouldn't have seen this summer otherwise.  And it was the first time for my family to meet Ruby, the 2-year-old little girl from China that my brother and his wife adopted.  Talk about adorable!!!  And has an attitude like you wouldn't believe!!  When my sister-in-law says it's time to go take a bath, she says, "Five more minutes, just five more minutes."  SO CUTE!!!

Anyways, thanks to everyone for the hugs, thoughts, prayers for us.  They were very much appreciated!!

Now back to your regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## disney-inspired

I live in flip flops during the summer but you won't catch me in them while I'm at Disneyland. I have terrible knees and ankles, so without a good support shoe I'm in pain! Oh and I won't even get started on my screwed up sciatica!


----------



## karylrocks

karylrocks said:


> Yeah, what's this "summer" I keep hearing others talk about? It's 58 degrees right now.....


OK, I found it...my office has been 82 degrees all week. Of course if they get the air conditioning fixed it will probably be 62.



pdxJolene said:


> After much lurking I've finally decided to say hello! I've been interested in the girls only trips since I joined the dis. I'm Jolene from Portland, or. I can't wait to get to know everyone here! One thing I've been thinking, would anyone be interested in driving down together from the Portland area? Flying just won't be in the budget and driving that far alone doesn't sound too appealing!


 Hi Jolene! I live in Gresham! I won't be going on the next trip due to my work schedule, but the idea of driving that far when I can fly in 3 hours really doesn't appeal to me. My flight last year was about $180 round trip which was well worth it.

We are having a mini-meet in Seattle August 20-22. There are about 10 of us planning to attend. Check out the tread here http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2417297 I am planning to drive up Friday morning and come back Sunday afternoon. Let me know if you are interested and maybe we can drive together. Mini-meets are a good way to start to get to know everyone, it's nice to see a few familiar faces when you get to the Meet and Greet with 40 ladies!



ams1201 said:


> I am getting really excited.  I hope to meet lots of friends and I already know it will be so much fun!! I can't wait to eat at yummy places, and enjoying the magic of Disney!!  My name is Amber and I live in Salt Lake City, Utah and I can't wait to meet you all.


 Hi Amber! I lived in SLC for about 10 years (long time and one husband ago). We were in West Valley City.

Introduction: I am Carol, living in Oregon just east of Portland. I am 54 (I think second oldest Diva, next to Trudi and after me is Mel). DH is Mike and we have three kids: Lisa 27, married to Tim and mother of the cutest 1-year old in the world  , Rob 29 and Bryan 18. Rob and Bryan will be moving to Eugene together in September to attend U of O. I am an accountant at a country club and currently starting a part-time travel business after having attend travel school a few years back. I won't be attending next year's trip but am looking for an excuse to get back to DL one more time before my AP expires in December.


----------



## wendypooh22

Funball said:


> aww thanks beth!! i am so feeling the love!
> 
> 
> 
> i know i am really excited because saturday is suppose to be a nice summer day..and i love showing off my pretty painted toes in my flip flops(yes i am a flip flop addict)! plus i love summertime and the heat!!!! i love to get tan, as you can see my arms and shoulders in my avatar are pretty tan so far! but also excited becuase i have a new friend to hang out with at DLR/DCA that doen't like tower of terror either and won't push me into going on it, my last hang out buddy was a weirdo in some words or anoter.
> 
> so thank you call for the warm welcome!! i cannot wait for a mini meet and the big meet!!



Ahhh I love painted toes (with some sparkles or flowers), getting tan and flip flops!!  I like summertime, but when it's 110 degrees outside, we better be on the lake!  LOL  



Funball said:


> OHH GEEZ!!  well hang around me you will become a sephora/naples eating/flip flop wearing addict!! lol lol



Oh my that's me too How many of us does it take to form a support group??


stacielee said:


> I found you guys!!!  Not sure if everyone saw my post on Facebook but my dad passed away about 2 1/2 weeks ago so I was in Michigan for 2 weeks, DH, DDs and DS were there for a week.  I absolutely loved seeing friends and relatives who I haven't seen in years, but obviously it wasn't the best situation.  Anyways, now that I think I'm back on track with our lives, I'll try to follow the thread better, even though I'm pretty sure I won't be able to come because the dates are just a few days before my kids' spring break.  But if we end up not having anything planned, I may be able to make it... who knows???



 Sorry to hear this. My prayers are with you and your family. I'm glad that you got to spend time with family and friends. 

Ok, I will formally introduce myself.. My name is Wendy I am 41, married to my DH Ivy for almost 14 years. We have two sons Ivy (11) and Isaiah (9) and I live a small rural town about an 90 minutes north of DL.  We (except for DH) are AP holders so I take the kids to the parks quite often. I'm a total football/baseball mom and our family is very involved with the sports programs in our community. I have an addiction to purses, watches, shoes and lip gloss. I have been a part of the on-line Diva's for a while now, but this past trip was my first.. My sister Tammy came with me and we had a GREAT time! The ladies here are wonderful, fun and very supportive of eachother  We are looking forward to the big trip in March and seeing Diva's at mini-meets whenever we are at the parks.

Have a fantastic Friday everyone!


----------



## Califgirl

Hi girls! 
I don't post much but I try to keep up on the thread. 

 I'm Chris, I've been married for 32 years.  I've been on all three Diva trips and several of the mini trips.  I usually have to break up the trip a little because I teach all day on Saturdays.  Luckily, I live in San Diego County so I can drive home Friday night, teach and come back for Saturday night thru Monday.  I teach therapeutic massage at a community college, and also have private massage clients the rest of the time.

I'm headed to WDW in July to meet up with some DIS girls that I've been vacationing with for years.  It was great that most of them were able to come out to the West Coast for our first Diva get together.  We combined our meet with Beth's meet and we all enjoyed meeting even more of the fun loving women from the DIS.  That was how I originally got involved with this group.  I really cherish the friendships I've made as a result of these trips.

For those who haven't joined us yet, you'll find that we're a nice group of fun loving women.  
***
Stacie, so sorry to hear about your Dad. Hugs.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Happy Friday Ladies!!

Guess in my last post I didn't introduce myself:

I'm Laurie, 47 yrs, married 26 yrs to Mike.  We have 7 kids:  3 biological sons (24, 23, 20) & 4 kids we adopted that were in our home as foster kids.  Son 9, Daughters 4, 3, 3.  Our twins are special needs with medical, genetic & developmental issues.  They also are on the autism spectrum.  So you may have guessed I am a full-time mom!!

I have yet to make one of the trips but met a few of the gals during the 2009 trip when our family was on vacation at the same time!!

I'm going in less than a month to Disneyland & hoping to meet up with some of the local DIS'ers.  Still open to meeting up with anyone interested!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

I found these cookies last night at Staterbrothers, pretty cute !


----------



## Queenbillabong

bzkds said:


> Ok so after reading this, I went on Zappos and saw Havaianas cost around $20. Dd14 was on the way to the mall tonight, so I asked her to check at the Gap. She just got me a pair for $5.89! Whee!
> 
> Beth



That is an awesome price - you beat my good find at Winner's for plain purple one's for $11.50 



mommaU4 said:


> OMG, Theresa/Queenbillabong bought me some flip flops that have Swarovski crystals on them and they are so fabulous! Super comfy and talk about bling. Wow. I get compliments all the time. Maybe she will pop on and post a pic of them or a link.
> 
> 
> Hey, speak of the devil. LOL  I can attest that they are very comfy. And they look awesome with the crystals.



Hey, who you calling a devil   You Wanton Wench!!!  Even though you're wenchy (J/K - you know I luvs ya ), I will post a couple of pics, only because I luvs me some blingy flip-flops and like to share the love 













VintageDisneyRules said:


> Are Havaianas more comfy than Crocs?  I live in my Croc flip flops all summer and my Mickey ones are the first thing I pack for a Disneyland trip.



I think it depends.  I do have some Croc flip-flops that I wear (nothing fancy, but comfy), but I don't find the non flip-flop ones comfy.  The Havaianas feel completely different.  



tinkermell said:


> Sara/Funball, Have you ever done the Rockstar polish on your toes?




Oooh, what's Rockstar polish???  BTW - I love the teacups too 


My name is Theresa and I'm from British Columbia, Canada (no, we don't live in igloos ;-).  I've been married for 19 years to my hunny, Frank, and we have one terrific (or pain in the *** - depends on the day!) son, Jesse (15).  My DH is not a fan of Disney, so he encourages my Disney trips with other people so he doesn't have to ;-)  I've been on the last two trips.  I most probably will not be coming to the next one as we're planning a trip to DisneyWorld on Spring Break, but I still vote for a pink t-shirt (and maybe another tie-dye, because really, can you have too many tie-dye tees????).


----------



## mommaU4

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Are Havaianas more comfy than Crocs?  I live in my Croc flip flops all summer and my Mickey ones are the first thing I pack for a Disneyland trip.


I've never had real Crocs, only the fake ones, so I can't really say, but I do know that I've worn my flip flops down to the Strip and walked ALL DAY in them and been totally fine. No sore feet, no blisters, nothing. Which honestly surprised me, because they aren't much to look at. Meaning, I wasn't sure they'd be supportive or comfy, kwim? 





Queenbillabong said:


>


I have those!!  Thanks to you. LOL And I love them. I'll be wearing them today in fact to see TS3. Can't wait. 





Have a good day everyone!!


----------



## Funball

yes we have a flip flop addict support group going, it's in the thread "funball!!!!!!" , the title was not my idea, shelly mouse, she got the maps i sent her in mint condition and decided to make a whole thread about thanking me for the park maps, so i took it one step further and have decided to make it about flip flops, and those who wear them to the park and why sometimes it's not a good idea!!! so please, please join in ! 

no i have not tried the rockstar nailspolish..what is it?

and the flip flops with the crystals on them , those must be comfy for some people, i guess they are not meant to be worn 24/7. but they are cute 


Here is my newest pair of flip flops! $22 at the roxy/*********** store in DTD


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Stacie-I'm so sorry to hear about your father.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

I too, tend to wear comfy sneakers to DL  If I wear flip flops my feet will hurt so bad.  I do wear Crocs sometimes too but sometimes, even wearing Crocs will hurt my feet  

I'm starting to get into wearing sandals. I went shopping with a friend yesterday and I found shoes on clearance at a store called Papaya Clothing. I had never heard of it before and it just opened I think. Here is a pic of the pair of sandals I bought yesterday:  

http://www.papayaclothing.com/shop/goods_detail_v1.php?goodsIdx=7979

I also bought a pair on flip flops from Aldo that were on sale for $11. I might return them though because it's a little bit tight in the front. 

I do like sandals and flip flops with rhinestones and bling   I'm afraid I will become a sandal/flip flop addict in addition to my purse addition!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

mommaU4 said:


> I've never had real Crocs, only the fake ones, so I can't really say, but I do know that I've worn my flip flops down to the Strip and walked ALL DAY in them and been totally fine. No sore feet, no blisters, nothing. Which honestly surprised me, because they aren't much to look at. Meaning, I wasn't sure they'd be supportive or comfy, kwim?
> 
> 
> 
> I have those!!  Thanks to you. LOL And I love them. I'll be wearing them today in fact to see TS3. Can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good day everyone!!



I get all my Crocs at the online Outlet Store but my Mickey's are actually more comfy than the flip flops when it comes to all day walking.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

VintageDisneyRules said:


> I get all my Crocs at the online Outlet Store but my Mickey's are actually more comfy than the flip flops when it comes to all day walking.



 At the store in Toontown, they have a off-white colored pair of Mickey crocs. They are slip-on canvas shoes and inside has this sole that has croc support material. It's $50 though   I did try them but it was a little uncomfortable for me. They are cute though.


----------



## Funball

*Those sandals are cute Pixie , but on the other hand they look like if you did 8 hours at Disneyland yoube wanting to saw your feet off at the ankles!! RFLOL   *


----------



## CoMickey

Add me to the flip flop addiction!  I love flip flops and wear them all the time!  I wear them to DL, Vegas, wherever I can!  Mr. CA makes fun of me and my mom is always nagging me not to wear them...oh well, I love my flops!

Theresa those blingy ones are sooo cute!  Where do you get them?


----------



## Queenbillabong

CoMickey said:


> Add me to the flip flop addiction!  I love flip flops and wear them all the time!  I wear them to DL, Vegas, wherever I can!  Mr. CA makes fun of me and my mom is always nagging me not to wear them...oh well, I love my flops!
> 
> Theresa those blingy ones are sooo cute!  Where do you get them?



Vicki - I get them from a nice lady in Florida (found her on eBay) and I've been buying them from her for a couple of years now.  I'll send you her link.  She will do any pattern and has way more colors than she has listed right now.  I have those pink/black lightning design ones in tanzanite and black and they are way cute ;-)


----------



## Funball

soo tomorrow eat my pixe dust and i will be meeting up if anyone will be at DLR.. you may join!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Queenbillabong said:


> Vicki - I get them from a nice lady in Florida (found her on eBay) and I've been buying them from her for a couple of years now.  I'll send you her link.  She will do any pattern and has way more colors than she has listed right now.  I have those pink/black lightning design ones in tanzanite and black and they are way cute ;-)



 would you mind PM'ing me the link too? Those are so cute  

Has anyone tried those flip flops by Havaianas? Are those comfy? Just curious because they are on sale at GAP I believe. 


Trudi-those Toy Story cookies are so cute! I love Toy Story and want to see the 3rd movie so bad! My friend told me that it blew Toy Story 2 out of the water and it made her cry. I want to see it because I love Toy Story


----------



## Queenbillabong

eatmypixiedust said:


> would you mind PM'ing me the link too? Those are so cute
> 
> Has anyone tried those flip flops by Havaianas? Are those comfy? Just curious because they are on sale at GAP I believe.
> 
> 
> Trudi-those Toy Story cookies are so cute! I love Toy Story and want to see the 3rd movie so bad! My friend told me that it blew Toy Story 2 out of the water and it made her cry. I want to see it because I love Toy Story



Yep, I'll send you the link.  These are Havaianas   I have one pair of plain purple and they are just as comfy - just not blingy


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Queenbillabong said:


> Yep, I'll send you the link.  These are Havaianas   I have one pair of plain purple and they are just as comfy - just not blingy



Can you send it to me to?  Thanks!


----------



## Queenbillabong

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Can you send it to me to?  Thanks!


----------



## karylrocks

I saw Toy Story 3 on Friday with my 18-year-old son and his friend. It was awesome! TS is his favorite Disney movie so it was a lot of fun. Yup, I cried.


----------



## mommaU4

Funball said:


> soo tomorrow eat my pixe dust and i will be meeting up if anyone will be at DLR.. you may join!


Have fun!! 




karylrocks said:


> I saw Toy Story 3 on Friday with my 18-year-old son and his friend. It was awesome! TS is his favorite Disney movie so it was a lot of fun. Yup, I cried.



We saw it yesterday and loved it!! What a great movie. So well done, and I totally teared up. No actual tears though! lol 




Have a wonderful weekend ladies!!!!!


----------



## kelmac284

I just wanted to drop in and say hello.  My name is Kelly and my mom and I went on the last two trips in 09 and 10.  For all the new ladies I wanted to say hello and welcome and if you are thinking about going you should def do it!  It is a LOT of fun.

Unfortunately I will not be attending this next trip but plan on returning again in 12 if all works out.

Mom and I have always wanted to go to the Food and Wine festival as well as do Mouse Adventure so we are going to be doing that next year but I will be watching this thread and seeing how you all do.

Just a little intro about me I am 43 and married to my dh Shane for 11 years.  We have two girls Katy 10 and Shelby 9 as well as dh has a few kids from previous relationships.  A 15 year old daughter an 18 year old daughter and a 14 year old son all of whom live elsewhere.  We both love disney and try to go a few times a year.  I have been an AP holder since 06 and just got back last night from my latest trip.

I haven't been posting on this thread since I am not going on next year's trip but I just wanted to stop in and say hi and tell all the new gals hello and say that you most def should consider going as you will have a blast!!


----------



## katieandmattsmom

Queenbillabong said:


> Vicki - I get them from a nice lady in Florida (found her on eBay) and I've been buying them from her for a couple of years now.  I'll send you her link.  She will do any pattern and has way more colors than she has listed right now.  I have those pink/black lightning design ones in tanzanite and black and they are way cute ;-)



Can I get the link too. Thanks!


----------



## QueenDoOver

Hi Ladies!  Hi Kelly!  Great to see you stoppin by.  Hope you had a fun time at DL.


----------



## sahbushka

stacielee said:


> I found you guys!!!  Not sure if everyone saw my post on Facebook but my dad passed away about 2 1/2 weeks ago so I was in Michigan for 2 weeks, DH, DDs and DS were there for a week.  I absolutely loved seeing friends and relatives who I haven't seen in years, but obviously it wasn't the best situation.  Anyways, now that I think I'm back on track with our lives, I'll try to follow the thread better, even though I'm pretty sure I won't be able to come because the dates are just a few days before my kids' spring break.  But if we end up not having anything planned, I may be able to make it... who knows???
> 
> And for the newbies, my name is Stacie as in stacielee, not Stacie as in Stacerita.  Married, 3 kids- DD21, DS19 and DD14 (15 on July 4th).  I've been on the last 3 trips and it's a blast, although I do tend to go home with bruises and puffy eyes.  If I don't get to go, I'll miss everyone, but hopefully will be able to hook up on a mini meet (or 3) between now and then.



Hugs Stacie and you absolutely MUST be at the next meet...I had an absolute blast going around with you and I have some of the photopass pictures of you me and Daisy up at the house and at work!  Besides, who else is going to remember all the things I gobble up on the trip!



kelmac284 said:


> I just wanted to drop in and say hello.  My name is Kelly and my mom and I went on the last two trips in 09 and 10.  For all the new ladies I wanted to say hello and welcome and if you are thinking about going you should def do it!  It is a LOT of fun.
> 
> Unfortunately I will not be attending this next trip but plan on returning again in 12 if all works out.
> 
> Mom and I have always wanted to go to the Food and Wine festival as well as do Mouse Adventure so we are going to be doing that next year but I will be watching this thread and seeing how you all do.
> 
> Just a little intro about me I am 43 and married to my dh Shane for 11 years.  We have two girls Katy 10 and Shelby 9 as well as dh has a few kids from previous relationships.  A 15 year old daughter an 18 year old daughter and a 14 year old son all of whom live elsewhere.  We both love disney and try to go a few times a year.  I have been an AP holder since 06 and just got back last night from my latest trip.
> 
> I haven't been posting on this thread since I am not going on next year's trip but I just wanted to stop in and say hi and tell all the new gals hello and say that you most def should consider going as you will have a blast!!



Good to see you on here Kelly!  Tell your mom HI from me!

Introductions, ok, let's see...my name is Sarah and I am married to my dh Glenn for 8 years.  We have 2 kiddos, 5 year old son Ryder and 2 year old daughter Kiera.  My first trip like this was the one Beth started in Walt Disney World back in 2006...I went with my mom and grandma and had a blast meeting Beth, January and Shirley!  I then missed the first DL Diva trip but was sure to attend the 2nd two!  I work full time and recently got a promotion so that I no longer have to work insane overtime on top of it!  I love to travel (was even a travel agent for a while - specializing in Disney of course!)  In the past year my family has gone through a major overhaul as we have started eating healthier and working out (my husband just finished his year long class to become a personal trainer) and I have been with weight watchers and have lost over 107 lbs.  If anyone is interested in support with healthy eating and excersize please feel free to join our group over on the WISH thread!  I live in Washington State in a town that borders Canada and while I like flip flops I cannot wear them in DL...sneakers for me!

Talk soon,
SarahMay


----------



## kelmac284

Hi Tracey and Sara!!   Miss you guys!  Good to see you too.  And Sara I will tell mom hi!  

PS Soo proud of you you skinny thang!  Way too go!!


----------



## 21yankees

Just wanted to stop in and say Hi. I hope you all are having a great weekend. I'm 'camping' in my house as it's 630 right now and it's 104 outside. Needless to say no one has been outside all day.

steph


----------



## QueenDoOver

Oh Steph!  That is way too hot.  I would camp out too!  When it gets to 80 here, we put our portable AC unit in the window of our bedroom and then we all camp out in there and watch movies etc...   No need for that yet this year though!

Today we went to  our property up at Money Creek.  We have not been in over a year!  Anyhow, since all our camping has gone to naught this year, we took the trailer up there, and also our Quad, and left them.  We plan on going up for weekends as much as possible in July, Aug, and Sept.  Our friends have a cabin right next to our property so we did a little quad riding, and walking around and in general had a great day in the mountains.  Got two mosquito bites in the first 30 seconds out of the car, because I am like mosquito candy I tell ya!  Anyhow, covered myself with poison and no more trouble with those darn bugs.

My husband likes to tell the story about how the mosquitos saved him $20,000.  When the property first came on the market, I was prepared to offer full price.  (We had already lost 3 lots, and they only came on like one a year, so I didn't want to lose this one, which was right next to my friend)  But we went up to walk the lot, and I got out of the car, and was swarmed by mosquitos.  I jumped back in the car after getting about 20 bites, and on the way home agreed that we should offer $20,000 less than they were asking.  So I wrote the offer that way, thinking they would never take it, but amazingly enough, they did!  The had offered on another property and were about to lose it if they did not sell this one.    Thank you mosquitos!

Well, hope you all have had some summer fun this weekend.  Have a great week!  

Tracey


----------



## Califgirl

Tracey, I have always wondered why God made mosquitos.  I too, am skeeter candy.  So glad to know that they served a useful purpose for you, and even saved you money.


----------



## Queenbillabong

QueenDoOver said:


> Got two mosquito bites in the first 30 seconds out of the car, because I am like mosquito candy I tell ya!  Anyhow, covered myself with poison and no more trouble with those darn bugs.





Califgirl said:


> Tracey, I have always wondered why God made mosquitos.  I too, am skeeter candy.  So glad to know that they served a useful purpose for you, and even saved you money.



Yikes - me too!  We were out in the country a bit, lots of bushes, last Wednesday and no kidding, I have about 25 mosquito bites...... all on my right arm!!  Frank and Jesse, not one   They love me - I say because I'm so sweet


----------



## lulubelle

I have never had a mosquito bite in my life.  Honest.  I must have sour blood!
But no complaints, they look painful and itchy.

4th of July weekend is just around the corner.  What's everyone doing?  We have no plans but really want to see Toy Story 3.  And from what I've read, I will plan on having some kleenex. 

Oh, and SarahMotoX - eating at the BBQ with you and your mom (and the others that signed up) was one of the things I was really looking forward to last year.  I was SO SAD when we got rained out!  So, please put Bree & I as the first patrons on your list whenever we decide on the day and time!


----------



## tinkermell

Good Morning ladies!

Tracey, love your story. Who knew mosquitos could be beneficial?  I remember traveling up north through Washington, and being swarmed by those critters!

Linda, I can't believe you have never been bit by a mosquito. Crazy! 

So today it is supposed to get 105*. Whew......  But I can't campout in the house today. I have to take Kaitlyn to the doctors for hives, and she needs to get t a typhoid shot. She is leaving this Sunday for her Fiji mission trip. So that means for my big 4th of July holiday, we will be traveling to LAX. Woo hoo! She has to be there by 9:00PM  for check in. I will be a basket case. My other kids have been away on mission trips overseas, but they were never this young. I would appreciate all prayers for her safety and health. Thanks. 

My house is all torn up. I'm painting the living, kitchen, entryway and hallway at the moment. THen this Friday, all the carpet is getting cleaned. So we are trying to leave most of the stuff in the garage and outside, hopefully somewhat safe. I am also on the look out for replacements fixtures and appliances to update the house. 

Sarah and Trudi, I will do the BBQ with ya too! 

Have a good day!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

QueenDoOver said:


> Oh Steph!  That is way too hot.  I would camp out too!  When it gets to 80 here, we put our portable AC unit in the window of our bedroom and then we all camp out in there and watch movies etc...   No need for that yet this year though!
> 
> Today we went to  our property up at Money Creek.  We have not been in over a year!  Anyhow, since all our camping has gone to naught this year, we took the trailer up there, and also our Quad, and left them.  We plan on going up for weekends as much as possible in July, Aug, and Sept.  Our friends have a cabin right next to our property so we did a little quad riding, and walking around and in general had a great day in the mountains.  Got two mosquito bites in the first 30 seconds out of the car, because I am like mosquito candy I tell ya!  Anyhow, covered myself with poison and no more trouble with those darn bugs.
> 
> My husband likes to tell the story about how the mosquitos saved him $20,000.  When the property first came on the market, I was prepared to offer full price.  (We had already lost 3 lots, and they only came on like one a year, so I didn't want to lose this one, which was right next to my friend)  But we went up to walk the lot, and I got out of the car, and was swarmed by mosquitos.  I jumped back in the car after getting about 20 bites, and on the way home agreed that we should offer $20,000 less than they were asking.  So I wrote the offer that way, thinking they would never take it, but amazingly enough, they did!  The had offered on another property and were about to lose it if they did not sell this one.    Thank you mosquitos!
> 
> Well, hope you all have had some summer fun this weekend.  Have a great week!
> 
> Tracey




  My brother went to China recently for 3 months (business trip) and he told me that he was a mosquito magnet. He got bitten all over his legs, all over his arms. He showed me that a mosquito had bitten him on a vein on his arm and it caused a red rash down his arm.   I think he has to go back soon but I did recommend trying that Off mosquito fan that you can clip onto the side of your pants or something. I saw that they were on sale at Walmart for $8.  I dont' know if it works but it's worth a shot.  

My brother did try repellant while he was there but he said it did absolutely nothing for him. I told him that Chinese Mosquitos love him!


----------



## toocherie

Hi everyone!  I didn't post over the weekend because Disboards (at least for me) was doing funky things.  I went to DCA on Friday night and did the WOC dining package at Ariel's with Linda and another friend from the Dis and one of his friends.  Dinner was a disaster!  Late seating, the waitress forgot to put our order in and we didn't get to enjoy dessert.  Barely got to the "seating" area 15 minutes before the show started.  stress-city!  But we had a pretty good viewing area (even though I stood during the whole show because by the time we got there the primo scooter spots were taken--by the end my foot was numb!)  So all's well that ends ok, but my advice is to do dinner well in advance of the time you are doing the WOC show!  

Mel--I will be praying for Kaitlyn and that everything goes well (and praying for stress-free time for you!)

Sarah--I also want to do the BBQ with you gals!

Everyone--hope you're having a great Monday!


----------



## QueenDoOver

Hi Gals,

I just saw that Mosquito fan thing.  Only $8!  I think I will try one or two of those.  It's gotta be better for you than the poison, right?

Mel, I wish I was painting my house and getting the carpets cleaned.  How fun!  I will pray for Kaitlin and for Mom.  It is hard not to worry.  I dropped my kids off at soccer camp today and will worry until their Dad picks them up.

Glad to hear you liked WOC Cheryl.  They do seem to be struggling with the service issues at the restaurants.  I think we will just do the picnics.  They look pretty good to me!  How is your foot anyhow, did they figure out what was going on?

Well, back to the regular schudeled programming now.   Work, that is.  Have a great day all.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Melody- I hope Kaitlyn is okay   

I hope everyone had a good weekend. I met Sarah (funball) on Saturday. I had a lot of fun and she had never been inside the animation building in DCA. I took her to see Turtle Talk With Crush and I got to talk to Crush   I was excited because I was afraid to ask him questions or wasn't sure what to ask. He asked what my name was and he called me Rockin Rochelle I think. lol. Then I asked since he has so many kids, what his wife thought of that idea.   He said: "Oh, she's an awesome turtle mama" and he went into detail about the different tides turtles swim through to lay their eggs on the beach.  He said: "If the eggs are buried in cool sand, they hatch and become males. If they are buried under hot sand, then they hatch and become girls." Then he said: "That's why guys are cool and chicks are hot!"  

We had lunch at Trattoria. I didn't know they changed their menu and I do miss their sundried tomato spread with the bread and their chicken alfredo lasagna is off the menu, but everything else is good. I had a pasta with bolognese sauce that was really good.  Sarah had a chicken panini that she said was delicious.   We found out that their dinner menu has different food items (that also sound delicious). 

The park was not too hot, it was about 76 degrees and there was some breeze. We got to go on CA Screamin twice, so that was really fun   I bought World of Color popcorn and it tastes fruity and is good. I like the different colors and also the bucket (because it has a blue glitter colored lid and has a silhouette of Tink on it ).  

She convinced me to buy a pink tiara and she got a silver one. We wore them around the park and it was fun. I always wanted to do that but I assumed it would look weird on me or something. It was fun to try something new.  

Here are pics of the popcorn:


----------



## toocherie

hey ladies--just posting to make sure we get moved up to the top of the page!  Hope everyone had a good Monday!

Theresa--how is Jesse?


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

eatmypixiedust said:


> Melody- I hope Kaitlyn is okay
> 
> I hope everyone had a good weekend. I met Sarah (funball) on Saturday. I had a lot of fun and she had never been inside the animation building in DCA. I took her to see Turtle Talk With Crush and I got to talk to Crush   I was excited because I was afraid to ask him questions or wasn't sure what to ask. He asked what my name was and he called me Rockin Rochelle I think. lol. Then I asked since he has so many kids, what his wife thought of that idea.   He said: "Oh, she's an awesome turtle mama" and he went into detail about the different tides turtles swim through to lay their eggs on the beach.  He said: "If the eggs are buried in cool sand, they hatch and become males. If they are buried under hot sand, then they hatch and become girls." Then he said: "That's why guys are cool and chicks are hot!"
> 
> We had lunch at Trattoria. I didn't know they changed their menu and I do miss their sundried tomato spread with the bread and their chicken alfredo lasagna is off the menu, but everything else is good. I had a pasta with bolognese sauce that was really good.  Sarah had a chicken panini that she said was delicious.   We found out that their dinner menu has different food items (that also sound delicious).
> 
> The park was not too hot, it was about 76 degrees and there was some breeze. We got to go on CA Screamin twice, so that was really fun   I bought World of Color popcorn and it tastes fruity and is good. I like the different colors and also the bucket (because it has a blue glitter colored lid and has a silhouette of Tink on it ).
> 
> She convinced me to buy a pink tiara and she got a silver one. We wore them around the park and it was fun. I always wanted to do that but I assumed it would look weird on me or something. It was fun to try something new.
> 
> Here are pics of the popcorn:



I looked around for you but of course didn't see you or Sarah. The weather was perfect wasn't it? Low crowds on Sat. Indy was so uncrowded that the CM asked our jeep if we wanted to ride again. That was my first time to have that happen. We waited 3 hours for Fantasmic, we took the hotel blanket so I had a little nap, then did the usual standing and sitting. My legs are a little sore from that. But the whole weekend was really fun. I'll probably avoid the summer heat and crowds but will be back over Labor Day weekend when Sarah (my DD) runs the marathon.
 Beth, I forgot to get a cupcake.  :-(   But I did get a Mickey sugar cookie with the choc. dipped ears. Yummy !


----------



## Queenbillabong

toocherie said:


> hey ladies--just posting to make sure we get moved up to the top of the page!  Hope everyone had a good Monday!
> 
> Theresa--how is Jesse?



Hi Cheryl.  He's doing okay.  He has to wait at least another three weeks before he can use his arm though because it's still broken.....  The problem is it doesn't seem to hurt him anymore, so he doesn't think that he needs to be careful.  Darn boy!!


----------



## Funball

pixie, you left dinner.. that we had dinner at UVA, that was your first time and we both had french onion soup! it was good. yes the menu at the tratt was yummy! i loved my pannin!


----------



## ams1201

Since I have never been, I am curious as to when the planning starts?  I am excited to hear about the opening night party, the food we will be eating all weekend, and what to expect.  Also when do people usually start booking airfare and hotel?  I want the best deals possible.


----------



## MamaKate

Just popping in .


Guess what ?????





































I finally got a job .  I took a pay cut, but at least it's something.  I just hope I'm not too rusty since I haven't worked in over 1 1/2 years .  Thank you everyone for your support & pixie dust.

Now I have to start paying for child care & it's not cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## 21yankees

MamaKate said:


> Just popping in .
> 
> 
> Guess what ?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got a job .  I took a pay cut, but at least it's something.  I just hope I'm not too rusty since I haven't worked in over 1 1/2 years .  Thank you everyone for your support & pixie dust.
> 
> Now I have to start paying for child care & it's not cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## kelmac284

Congrats Katie!  I know it has been hard for you so I am really happy for you!!  Good luck in the new job and I hope your ex can help with the child care!!  I know how expensive that can be!!  Hey at least it is a tax right off   Congrats again!!!


----------



## 21yankees

ams1201 said:


> Since I have never been, I am curious as to when the planning starts?  I am excited to hear about the opening night party, the food we will be eating all weekend, and what to expect.  Also when do people usually start booking airfare and hotel?  I want the best deals possible.



Hi! The first you want to do (if you haven't already) is read the first page that should help with your questions. The airfare part is totally up to you, you can start monitoring the flights and get an idea what the average is and hold out for the best price. The hotel part will depend on a couple of things, first if you're going to be staying with other ladies from the board or if you want your own room. A lot of the ladies stay at the Howard Johnsons but some have stayed onsite or a few of the other Good Neighbor Hotels. If you're going to have roommate(s) you'll need to figure out where you all want to stay, how big of a room you'll need, and who's going to make the reservation. If you decide you'd like a room to yourself then you can go ahead and start looking now.

The meet & greet party will be planned out by a committee of ladies. Lots more information will be coming by this fall (I'd guess). The party cost $10.00 each and that included everything. Also we have had a candy bar (the last 2 years). Each person brings one type of candy (enough for 40-50 approx) and then everyone gets a bag to go through the buffet with. 

I've put a few of the restuarants that have been very popular, and that I've seen ladies already mention, on the first page. Feel free to suggest a place (or more) you'd like to eat at. We'll end up having 1-2 meals set up for each day, no pressure to eat at all of them at all.

Feel free to ask any questions here on the thread. Someone from the group will be more than happy to answer your questions.

And again, welcome to the group!

steph


----------



## lulubelle

*Oh, Katie, I am so happy for you!  Congratulations!*

That is wonderful news.  I hope Breezy girl gets a job soon, too.  It's slim pickings out there for sure. 

I wish our trip was sooner so we could start planning, but that would be silly.  I do know three things for sure...

1.  I am going to the meet and greet
2.  I am a memeber of the scavy hunt team
3.  I am for sure eating at the BBQ Ranch with Sarah, Trudi, Mel & Cheryl!

I hope everyone is having a good Tuesday.


----------



## cccdisney

Congrats Katie!!!    I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Hi everyone, 

I brought in my scrapbooks to my therapy session today (I was asked to).   She said that I'm so creative and that it was cute how I did the lay outs and that she can tell I put a lot of time into each one. There were photos of my family members in there as well, it was kind of a mix of pictures because my X and I were out with family somewhere or something, etc. 

She said that if I had brought in a bunch of photos (like stacks of them or a mix of them or something) she would say to just burn them or toss them. She said since mine are done so nicely and tell a story on each page, she said to just store them in a box and put them in the garage....in a place where I won't find them easily or have to get to them any time soon. She said that down the road, one day I can look at those and just feel no emotional attachment and will tell myself that that was a chapter in my life that is closed and I can get rid of them.  She said it will take time to get there. 

She said I am improving and that I need to stop beating myself up and being so hard on myself if I have a setback. She said: "After all, you are only human and you shouldn't punish yourself and be so hard on yourself."  

She sees that I am doing better and that in time, I will get to that point where I can look back and say: "Ugh, what was I thinking being with a loser like him??" She said I just haven't reached that point yet but I will. I just need to take things so. 

Yesterday I was looking through pics on my laptop. I saw some of Emilee from 3 years ago. I had videos too and opened them to see what it was. There was one where my little sister is chasing her around my parents home and they are laughing and then there is another where Emilee is showing me a dance she learned and then I see my X in the background. He is sitting in a leather loveseat at my parents home and sitting sideways. He has his legs hanging over one side of the chair and is reading a book.  I thought: "OMG, I can't believe I didn't think anything of that before. I was just so blind for some reason. That is just so innappropriate and disrespectful to do in the home of your girlfriend's parents' home!!"   

From that, I know as small as that is, I felt a change. I am starting to see things in a different light and the blindfold is being removed from my eyes. I just need more time to heal but I feel I am on the right path


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Trudi- you should have called my cell phone and we could have met up with you   I hope you had a good time at the park.   I agree with you, the weather was nice and it wasn't too hot at all. It wasn't too crowded either, which was really surprising and cool.  


Katie- I'm so happy for you! Congrats on your new job! That is awesome!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

ams1201 said:


> Since I have never been, I am curious as to when the planning starts?  I am excited to hear about the opening night party, the food we will be eating all weekend, and what to expect.  Also when do people usually start booking airfare and hotel?  I want the best deals possible.



"the food we'll be eating all weekend"  Oh I love that, I'm pretty sure we all agree that the food is very important.


MamaKate said:


> Just popping in .
> 
> 
> Guess what ?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got a job .  I took a pay cut, but at least it's something.  I just hope I'm not too rusty since I haven't worked in over 1 1/2 years .  Thank you everyone for your support & pixie dust.
> 
> Now I have to start paying for child care & it's not cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 Congrats on your job !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



eatmypixiedust said:


> Trudi- you should have called my cell phone and we could have met up with you   I hope you had a good time at the park.   I agree with you, the weather was nice and it wasn't too hot at all. It wasn't too crowded either, which was really surprising and cool.




I thought about that but didn't bring your # with me.


----------



## QueenDoOver

MamaKate said:


> Just popping in .
> 
> 
> Guess what ?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got a job .  I took a pay cut, but at least it's something.  I just hope I'm not too rusty since I haven't worked in over 1 1/2 years .  Thank you everyone for your support & pixie dust.
> 
> Now I have to start paying for child care & it's not cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Woo Hoo!


----------



## Queenbillabong

*Congrats, Katie!  That is awesome!! *


----------



## MamaKate

Thanks everyone .  I'm really excited and nervous at the same time.  I actually start tomorrow, so I'll post and let you all know how it goes on the first day .

It all happened so fast.  I applied for the job at 12:00pm last Thursday via email; they called me at 12:20pm for a phone interview; phone interview went well & they asked me to come in at 2:30pm for a live interview; then they sent me for a drug test & physical the next day.

I probably would have started sooner, but they had to wait for the background check information to come back (which was today).

Wish me luck for tomorrow .


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Hey girls! 

I hope everyone is doing good!

*Katie*, that is amazing!! Congrats!! Have a wonderful day tomorrow, you'll do great!!!!


----------



## toocherie

Katie:  that is the BESTEST news I have heard in a long time!  I am so happy for you--I know it's been hard.

And Bella misses Laila--she totally loved running around with her.  

As for me--a somewhat quiet day at work turned into a steeplechase at the end.  Got comments on a deal that has to be signed tomorrow at 4:45 p.m.!  Thanks a lot!  Tomorrow I won't be in the office until late because I have two doctors appts. to take my Mom to.  So had to stay and get as much done as I could and email it out (still need a couple of pieces of info from the client to be "finished")--finished at 7--long day!

luckily Brandy will be in around 11 tomorrow to follow up.  Sigh.  The other side has only had the document for a MONTH.

Other than that things are good--bought a spiffy new red wheelchair that is really lightweight to take my Mom to the doctor in.  The one she has is very heavy and awkward.  Last time I threw out my back and had a migraine the next day--don't want to do that again!  

So, what's everyone doing for Fourth of July this weekend?


----------



## cccdisney

toocherie said:


> So, what's everyone doing for Fourth of July this weekend?



Well, since you asked  -   I'm going to Disneyland!!!       The family and I will be there from 7/3 - 7/5!!    Anyone else hitting the parks then?


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

cccdisney said:


> Well, since you asked  -   I'm going to Disneyland!!!       The family and I will be there from 7/3 - 7/5!!    Anyone else hitting the parks then?



I've never been over the 4th holiday. Hope it's not too crowded for you.
I'll be at my brothers on the 3rd for a family BBQ. My Mom's 2 cousins are coming, one is 72 and he's driving down from Reno. She hasn't seen him in many years and is really excited.  When I'm that age I hope I'll still be able to drive to DL on my own.


----------



## 21yankees

We're going to see The Last Airbender on Thursday. The 4th is Josh's and my 13th anniversary. I have a bottle of Magicale (from the last divas trip) for us and we're going to what is now our favorite bakery for some amazing cupcakes. We don't have a babysitter (hard to find on a holiday) so we tend to do a fun family activity. Not sure what we'll do though, depends on the temperature (we've been hit with temps of 100+ every day this week).

steph


----------



## lulubelle

cccdisney said:


> Well, since you asked  -   I'm going to Disneyland!!!       The family and I will be there from 7/3 - 7/5!!    Anyone else hitting the parks then?



Oh Becci, you are a brave, brave woman!
I could never go to DL on a holiday weekend.
But, I hope you have a magical trip.

We are not doing much.  I really want to see TS3, hopefully we can go to a late matinee.  I love having popcorn (with butter baby, I don't care if it's unhealthy) and Diet Coke for dinner!  Coupled with a good flick, I love it.


----------



## cccdisney

VintageDisneyRules said:


> I've never been over the 4th holiday. Hope it's not too crowded for you.





lulubelle said:


> Oh Becci, you are a brave, brave woman!
> I could never go to DL on a holiday weekend.
> But, I hope you have a magical trip.



We were there over the 4th of July in 2007.  The crowds weren't that bad.  But then again we usually go around Holidays because of the kids vacations.
The AP's are all blocked out so that should definitely help! 
I'm just praying it's not too hot - I can take crowds, just not crowds AND heat!


----------



## jordansmomma

* yay Katie!! I am so happy for you!!!*


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Good Morning, 

Two more days of work before a 3-day weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 Is anyone doing anything exciting for 4th of July?  

I don't know how crowded DL will be this weekend, I can imagine people would like to see fireworks and WOC.  I may hit the park for my b-day (I turn *gasp* 30 on Friday  ).  Last year my X ruined my b-day and this is supposed to be a DL "redemption" trip. I also need to renew my AP.  

I don't know if my siblings will go with me or not. I saw that they have a So-Cal resident only summer pass at the markets. There is a 3 day park hopper for $129 and a 3 day visit to one park (1 day at a time) for $108.  The problem is that they are both blocked out for July 2nd thru the 4th. 

If I can't make it to DL then I was thinking of going with my siblings and my cousins to Hollywood and watching Toy Story 3 at the El Capitan. We could then go to the Disney Soda Fountain afterwards and maybe explore Hollywood.   I like Amoeba Music down there, which is an awesome store where you can buy new and used CD's, DVD's, etc. There is also a store I like called Loyal Army Clothing that sells cute stuff. 

I hope you guys have a good day.


----------



## wendypooh22

MamaKate said:


> Thanks everyone .  I'm really excited and nervous at the same time.  I actually start tomorrow, so I'll post and let you all know how it goes on the first day .
> 
> It all happened so fast.  I applied for the job at 12:00pm last Thursday via email; they called me at 12:20pm for a phone interview; phone interview went well & they asked me to come in at 2:30pm for a live interview; then they sent me for a drug test & physical the next day.
> 
> I probably would have started sooner, but they had to wait for the background check information to come back (which was today).
> 
> Wish me luck for tomorrow .



Congrats!!!  

Good Luck!!!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

21yankees said:


> We're going to see The Last Airbender on Thursday. The 4th is Josh's and my 13th anniversary. I have a bottle of Magicale (from the last divas trip) for us and we're going to what is now our favorite bakery for some amazing cupcakes. We don't have a babysitter (hard to find on a holiday) so we tend to do a fun family activity. Not sure what we'll do though, depends on the temperature (we've been hit with temps of 100+ every day this week).
> 
> steph



What bakery do you go to?  I just tried a cupcake from Double D's (a lady at work brought in a dozen).  It was very tasty!


----------



## Funball

DA DA DA DA!!!! i am back!!!

anyone miss me??


----------



## 21yankees

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> What bakery do you go to?  I just tried a cupcake from Double D's (a lady at work brought in a dozen).  It was very tasty!



Nadia's Cakes, it's in Palmdale in the same area as the Michael's (right across from it). You can find them on facebook, they have a few cupcake flavors they make every day and then they post whatever flavors they are making on their status. 

Where is Double D's located?

steph


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

21yankees said:


> Nadia's Cakes, it's in Palmdale in the same area as the Michael's (right across from it). You can find them on facebook, they have a few cupcake flavors they make every day and then they post whatever flavors they are making on their status.
> 
> Where is Double D's located?
> 
> steph




Oh, I have tried them too (the perks of working for a newspaper is free food when there's something new opening up in town. )  I think I like the one's from Double D better, but both were really good.  

They are in Lancaster... 620 W. Ave. L Suite 103

Double D


----------



## 21yankees

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Oh, I have tried them too (the perks of working for a newspaper is free food when there's something new opening up in town. )  I think I like the one's from Double D better, but both were really good.
> 
> They are in Lancaster... 620 W. Ave. L Suite 103
> 
> Double D



Thanks. We'll have to check them out soon.


steph


----------



## wendylady36

Hi gals!  I hope everyone is having a wonderful day! 

Congratulations on the new job, Katie! I'm so excited for you! 

Big hugs to Rochelle, stay strong!

Welcome to all the new ladies! 

Big monkey hugs to Auntie Mel! Kaitlyn is such an amazing young woman!

I'm so tired right now, so my brain is all frazzled. I went with my friends to see Eclipse at 1 AM this morning and I'm exhausted! We all really enjoyed the movie, even though we had to keep hitting each other to stay awake through it. 

I'm looking forward to this weekend. My parents have a BBQ at their house in Lake Tahoe for friends and family every year on the 4th of July and it's always a lot of fun. 

In case I don't get back on, Happy Anniversary to Steph and her hubby!


----------



## ShellyMouse

hey, happy early birthday eatmypixiedust!! my dh's bday is friday too!


----------



## wendypooh22

= Drive by Hi!!

Happy Humpday Ladies!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

wendylady36 said:


> Big hugs to Rochelle, stay strong!



 Thank you Wendy!   



ShellyMouse said:


> hey, happy early birthday eatmypixiedust!! my dh's bday is friday too!



 Awesome! Happy b-day to your DH too!   Thanks for the b-day wishes.


----------



## jordansmomma

wendylady36 said:


> Hi gals!  I hope everyone is having a wonderful day!
> 
> Congratulations on the new job, Katie! I'm so excited for you!
> 
> Big hugs to Rochelle, stay strong!
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies!
> 
> Big monkey hugs to Auntie Mel! Kaitlyn is such an amazing young woman!
> 
> I'm so tired right now, so my brain is all frazzled. I went with my friends to see Eclipse at 1 AM this morning and I'm exhausted! We all really enjoyed the movie, even though we had to keep hitting each other to stay awake through it.
> 
> I'm looking forward to this weekend. My parents have a BBQ at their house in Lake Tahoe for friends and family every year on the 4th of July and it's always a lot of fun.
> 
> In case I don't get back on, Happy Anniversary to Steph and her hubby!



Hi Seester!



wendypooh22 said:


> = Drive by Hi!!
> 
> Happy Humpday Ladies!



Hi Wendy~ How's it going??


----------



## 21yankees

Happy Independence Day!​
I hope you all have a great weekend.


steph


----------



## Funball

i love that graphic!!!


----------



## 21yankees

Ladies check out Facebook. Heather is going to have Natalie tomorrow afternoon. Keep Heather and baby girl in your thoughts.


steph


----------



## sahbushka

ams1201 said:


> Since I have never been, I am curious as to when the planning starts?  I am excited to hear about the opening night party, the food we will be eating all weekend, and what to expect.  Also when do people usually start booking airfare and hotel?  I want the best deals possible.



I heard rumors about a possible hawaiian theme for the meet and greet this year...that would be soooo cool!  Reading the trip reports from past years helps to get a feel for the trip...cough cough...Stacie...cough cough.  As for hotel I usually book once I have determined who my roommates will be...will probably figure that out around octoberish.  It's so fun to plan!



MamaKate said:


> Just popping in .
> 
> 
> Guess what ?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got a job .  I took a pay cut, but at least it's something.  I just hope I'm not too rusty since I haven't worked in over 1 1/2 years .  Thank you everyone for your support & pixie dust.
> 
> Now I have to start paying for child care & it's not cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Congrats!  That is so great!

And to Heather....I am so excited for you and wishing you all the best as Natalie comes into this world!

SarahMay


----------



## eatmypixiedust

21yankees said:


> Ladies check out Facebook. Heather is going to have Natalie tomorrow afternoon. Keep Heather and baby girl in your thoughts.
> 
> 
> steph



  Heather, we are all here for you and cannot wait to welcome your new bundle of joy!


----------



## tinkermell

Mornin ladies!

*Ka ka ka Katie!!!!* Hooray for your new job!! I am sooooooooooo very happy for you. That is some of the best news we have had for awhile! 

Wendygirl, I'm so glad to see you around. Where have ya been girl? 

Steph, Happy Anniversary! 

Heather, I'm praying for you and baby Natalie. 

Funball/Sarah, Didn't realize you were gone.  You had asked earlier about Rockstar toes. Well........the nails are done in super super glittery bling and last forever. Just like acrylic, but the best ones have a permanent gel instead. Last year at DL, I had at least 3 ladies ask about my toe nails. LOL! Just this morning, I was looking at my toes, and thinking I have to get them done. I just need the time to sit and spit. 

So this morning I'm off to Fresno to find a one piece suit for Kaitlyn, and get her shots. Nothing like the last minute you know. I kept putting off the shots cuz of her hives. Finally went to see the doc and he gave her some pregnazone for them. Anywhos, do you know how hard it is to find one piece suits for teens that they will actually wear? And this is the glitch... Haha. It has to be one that I like, cuz when she gets back from Fiji, I inherit the suit. So that is why is gets somewhat more complicated. LOL.... 

When I get back home, it is the paint brush for me again. 

Have a nice day!


----------



## Queenbillabong

Yay, Heather, I'm so excited 


*Happy Canada Day!!!! *


----------



## katieandmattsmom

sahbushka said:


> I heard rumors about a possible hawaiian theme for the meet and greet this year...that would be soooo cool!  Reading the trip reports from past years helps to get a feel for the trip...cough cough...Stacie...cough cough.  As for hotel I usually book once I have determined who my roommates will be...will probably figure that out around octoberish.  It's so fun to plan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahMay



Time to dust of that cocunut bra.......

Hi everyone! My name is Patty and I am married and have 2 very active children. My daughter 16 is a high school cheerleader, plays softball, coaches cheer and has now added state finalist for natonal american miss to her quiet life. My son 13 is all sports, football, basketball, baseball and wrestling. We just finished allstars for baseball last night. This year will be my 2nd divas trip and I can't wait! I will be sailing with a few of the divas in January on the Disney cruise to nowhere. When I'm not playing taxi driver I work part time for a OB/GYN clinic and help run the family DJ businesses and help coach cheer. I try to keep up with reading the boards but don't seem to have enough time to post.

Welcome everyone!


----------



## stacielee

Happy Birthday, Rochelle!

Happy Anniversary, Steph & Josh!

And pre-Happy Birthday to Natalie!!!  Heather goes in at 2pm today, and if everything goes according to schedule, she will have the baby at 4pm.  Nothing like having it all be on a schedule.  Guess you can do that when you have a c-section.  Watch here and on Facebook for more news and at some point, pictures!!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

stacielee said:


> Happy Birthday, Rochelle!
> 
> Happy Anniversary, Steph & Josh!
> 
> And pre-Happy Birthday to Natalie!!!  Heather goes in at 2pm today, and if everything goes according to schedule, she will have the baby at 4pm.  Nothing like having it all be on a schedule.  Guess you can do that when you have a c-section.  Watch here and on Facebook for more news and at some point, pictures!!



 Thank you!   My b-day is tomorrow  

Yay Heather! Can't wait to hear more news!


----------



## stacielee

I have news!!! Bruce called me a little bit ago, Natalie was born at 4:27pm, she's 19" long and weighs 7.5 pounds. Mom and baby are doing fine.


----------



## Califgirl

Congratulations Heather and Bruce.  Welcome Baby Natalie.


----------



## stacielee

stacielee said:


> I have news!!! Bruce called me a little bit ago, Natalie was born at 4:37pm, she's 19" long and weighs 7.5 pounds. Mom and baby are doing fine.



Heather has already posted a picture on her facebook page, she is ssssooooo cute!!!


----------



## toocherie

OMG Natalie is such a cutie!  I laughed and said--I recognize that hand holding her!

Stacielee--I can't believe your big WDW trip is only 2 weeks away--are you ready???

LOL--Mel--hope you find the swimsuit.

Everyone else--it's been a really busy week so I haven't been on as much as usual but I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Sending your Birthday wishes now Rochelle in case I don't get on tomorrow.
Have a wonderful Birthday !!!


----------



## disney-inspired

Congrats to Heather and her DH!  Yay for baby girsl!


----------



## tinkermell

*Congrats* to Bruce and Heather!! Welcome baby Natalie. You are a sweet blessing. 

*Pix!* *Happy Birthday* to you!!!


----------



## 21yankees

Congrats to Heather & Bruce!

Happy Birthday Rochelle


----------



## stacielee

toocherie said:


> OMG Natalie is such a cutie!  I laughed and said--I recognize that hand holding her!
> 
> Stacielee--I can't believe your big WDW trip is only 2 weeks away--are you ready???
> 
> LOL--Mel--hope you find the swimsuit.
> 
> Everyone else--it's been a really busy week so I haven't been on as much as usual but I hope everyone is doing well!



I know, I can't believe it's only 2 weeks!!!  Not ready yet, but we will be when it's time to leave!  Right???


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Thank you all for the b-day wishes   

I felt better yesterday evening and actually went out on a random trip with my little sister and met up with my close gf.  My little sis and I went to Calabasas and went to this cool food truck event. It's not roach coach food   It's gourmet food trucks that are always around Los Angeles. The crowd was insane and it felt like I was waiting in line at a rock concert.   My sis and I tried to get crepes but the line was too long. The worst lines were for dumplings and for grilled cheese. They had lots of security around to try to keep the lines for each food truck flowing smoothly.  

We ended up waiting a long time and the line just wasn't moving, and it was 86 degrees outside.   I got a text from a friend and she said to just bail it and to go meet up with her somewhere.  So we ended up meeting at the mall and had a great time. 

This morning I get to work and my co-workers totally pimped my desk. I thought it was really nice of them and very awesome. Here is a pic: 






There are more balloons but it's just not in the photo   I have my minnie mouse ear clips on and my co-workers love it.  

Hope you guys have a good day.  









  to Heather to the new addition to your family!!


----------



## wendylady36

Happy Birthday, Rochelle! 

Congratulations to Heather and family on baby Natalie, she's such a little cutie! 

I hope everyone has a happy and safe 4th of July!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

wendylady36 said:


> Happy Birthday, Rochelle!
> 
> Congratulations to Heather and family on baby Natalie, she's such a little cutie!
> 
> I hope everyone has a happy and safe 4th of July!



 Thanks Wendy!


----------



## mommaU4

Hello ladies!! 

I am back home after a couple nights on the Strip. It was so fun. We stayed at Golden Nugget (loved it!), MGM, and The Orleans. Tomorrow we are going to see Eclipse, and then fireworks at Red Rock on Sunday. Busy, but fun. 


I scanned back to see what I missed and wanted to say Happy Birthday to Rochelle, congrats on the job to Katie, and welcome to baby Natalie!! 


That's all I can remember for now. Take care everyone. Have a safe but fun weekend! 

TTYL


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Happy Birthday, Rochelle!!! I have that same Tokidoki calendar! And I love all your Domo stuff.

Congrats to Heather and baby Natalie. She's beautiful!

Welcome home, Beth! Glad you had a great time!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## disney-inspired

Happy Saturday!
We're off to San Clemente beach for two days tomorrow! 

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY!


----------



## lulubelle

disney-inspired said:


> Happy Saturday!
> We're off to San Clemente beach for two days tomorrow!
> 
> HAPPY 4TH OF JULY!



Have fun Cristabel.  You are going to my old stomping grounds.  I was raised in San Clemente.  My dad still lives there. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful 4th of July!


----------



## MamaKate

Hope everyone has a nice & safe weekend !!!


----------



## sahbushka

Hi everyone!~  Hope everyone is having fun today and being safe!  And I hope your weather is better than ours...will summer EVER arrive?

SarahMay


----------



## sahbushka

Here is a picture of the cake I made for Kiera's 2nd birthday for all who are interested!  Next year I am doing a castle cake!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Hi Everyone, 

Thanks for all the bday wishes . 

Courtney- that's cool that you have the same calendar. I love Tokidoki and like the characters. My favorite one is Mozzarella  I like how they call his group the moofia  

I love Domo and Hello Kitty. 

Sarah May- that is a nice cake and it looks tasty  That is so cool that you baked it yourself. :


----------



## karylrocks

sahbushka said:


> Hi everyone!~  Hope everyone is having fun today and being safe!  And I hope your weather is better than ours...will summer EVER arrive?
> 
> SarahMay


53 and cloudy.....but it supposed to start warming up TOMORROW!


----------



## QueenDoOver

sahbushka said:


> Here is a picture of the cake I made for Kiera's 2nd birthday for all who are interested!  Next year I am doing a castle cake!



Super Cute Sarah!

Just got back after a 3 day family reunion in the back country of Okanagon with all my great uncle cowboys and their decendents.  It was really an amazing experience, as it is truly like stepping back in time.  One of my great uncles was featured in Sunset Magazine as one of the last real cowboys in the country.  Anyhow, it is was really fun and I am glad my boys got the opportunity to experience it before they are all gone.  We took most of the kids on a tour of all the family homesteads and the old pioneer cemetery and heard all sorts of great stories. 

I hope that you all had a great 4th of July, and that you have today off of work to relax and recover from the late night.


----------



## tinkermell

Howdy all!

Well I just arrived home from the wonderful LAX! NOT!! That airport is a pain. Anywhos, my baby left last night to Fiji. We have heard that she has landed there safe and sound, after 12 hours in the air. Whew! Those that kept Kaitlyn in their prayers, thankyou. 

We watched fireworks in the distance from our hotel last night. Woo hoo! 

SarahMay, Adorable cake!

Tracey, What a wonderful day for your family. That is so cool to experience the stories and places where your ancestors were. Makes it more real for the boys. My DIL's father has a ranch up in the foot hills by us, and every year they do a real round up, and all the local cowboys pitch in and help brand and cut the you know whats off the calves.  It's quite a picture to watch. I always feel like I'm in some movie or something. After everything is done, then we have a good ole fashion pot luck, and grandpa even makes fried  fresh "mountain oysters."  And no, I have never tried them. NO THANKS! 

 I am tired. I slept lousy last night in the hotel room, which is pretty usual for me. So at the moment, I have no desire to do squat.

_Sooooooo_, as Scarlett Ohara would say, Tomorrow is another day." I have one torn apart house to put back together. 

Have a nice day!


----------



## disney-inspired

lulubelle said:


> Have fun Cristabel.  You are going to my old stomping grounds.  I was raised in San Clemente.  My dad still lives there.
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful 4th of July!



San Clemente is such a beautiful area, wish it wasn't so far though.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Hi all! 

Well we are back from 4 1/2 days at Lake Havasu. It was HOT!! About 116! We were in the RV but there were so many people in RV's running their AC that the power kept going out. Luckly it stayed on at night so we would sleep in to about 10am then head out to the lake and stay in the water until the sun went down and the power worked again.

The people in the campsites next to us were tent camping and kept coming in our RV to cool down. 

The guy in the spot next to us tried to cool his tent down...





Yes, that is a window AC duck taped into his tent. 





This was our view from the RV. Just a short walk to the water.





We watched fire works out on the lake.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Well we are back from 4 1/2 days at Lake Havasu. It was HOT!! About 116! We were in the RV but there were so many people in RV's running their AC that the power kept going out. Luckly it stayed on at night so we would sleep in to about 10am then head out to the lake and stay in the water until the sun went down and the power worked again.
> 
> The people in the campsites next to us were tent camping and kept coming in our RV to cool down.
> 
> The guy in the spot next to us tried to cool his tent down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is a window AC duck taped into his tent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was our view from the RV. Just a short walk to the water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We watched fire works out on the lake.


I could never camp there, no trees.
Nice fireworks pictures.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Hi Everyone,

Sarah (Moto)- The pics of the tent with the A/C is too funny! It makes me wonder why he left home and went camping in the first place 

I hope you all had a good 4th. I had a rough one but I'm trying to just tell myself that what I'm feeling is normal and that I can't fight and punish myself everytime I miss the thought of my ex and his presence. Ughhhh.  

I ended up crying on Sunday night because I felt like, if I was a good person to him and didn't treat him like crap, then why wouldn't he want someone like me? Then the logical side of me kicks in and tells myself that he is narcissistic and he has no idea how to respect me or any other woman on this planet. 

Saturday, I did have my "redemption" b-day trip to DL. I went with my little sister and her friend and the park was not crowded. I was shocked and it felt like a nice weekday during a non-busy season. It was really cool.  I did things out of my comfort zone: my little sister and her friend wanted to play Rockband in Innoventions. I was scared to death because I can only sing songs and don't know how to play the instruments very well. At first I was shaking because I was nervous as heck. Then after a minute, I calmed down and just somehow subconciously blocked out all the strangers in the room starting and watching us. It was weird but I just ended up having fun and singing another song. The 2nd time we played, this awesome CM said she wanted to rock out with us and she grabbed a guitar and played with us. It was really fun and I was proud of myself for doing something I would never have done before. They have a piano in the other room and despite the fact that it has a screensaver that causes the keys to roll every few seconds (no way to turn that off unfortunately), I somehow managed to play Apologize by One Republic. This one CM was watching Avatar in the theatre/home room and she ran out and started singing as I played. Then she shouted to another CM: "Hey! Do you recognize the song she's playing?"  They were all excited. I had some guests walk by me and just stop and listen and I heard someone say: "She's good!"  When I took piano lessons, I had always been afraid to play in front of others (my hands shook at recitals). I felt like even though I was nervous, I did it anyway and it wasn't as scary afterwards. 

I know it's not some huge accomplishment, but I felt like I took a step in gaining my confidence back.  


My parents got me a Hello Kitty purse from a Sanrio Luxe store in NY. Here is a pic:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They also got me this cute Mickey carry-on suitcase. It has some "bling" on it but it's a bit hard to see in the pic. They told me to never check it in or else they are afraid it will get stolen.   Here are some pics:


----------



## Funball

*WOW! Pixie! That is SOME suitcase! WOW!!!! Aren’t you a lucky, lucky girl!*

*I had a semi ok 4th. I made a table runner for outside out of 4th of july dinner napkins.. it was not hard, followed the direction from a Better Homes and Gardens magazine that I happened to be reading that morning tanning!!*







*then my guests came over, and we ate, i barbequed, made a pasta salad and grilling beans! i went all out!! then when it came to see fireworks, the darn marine layer moved in and well we saw fireworks, we just never saw them explode in the sky! oh darn!*

*i guess there is always next year! *


----------



## mommaU4

Drive by hi! 

Sarah, cute cake!! 
Rochelle, hugs to you my friend! 
Sarah, 116 and camping??? EEK!

Everyone else........hope you are doing well and having a good week so far!


----------



## QueenDoOver

Mel, sounds like you have some real cowboys in the family too!  I hope you are not sad anymore

Rochelle-I am impressed with your confidence at innovations. I bet the CM's love it when guests cut loose a little in there.


----------



## jordansmomma

Morning ladies!
Sounds like everyone had a good 4th. We did, we spent it at the lake with friends. Everyone had a good time taking turns on the wave runners. We really should have bought a boat, it could carry more passengers. 

Mel~ hmmm...the oysters.....

Tracey~ hi

Sarah~ I agree with Beth~ Yikes on camping in the heat. 

Sarah May~ Cute cake!! You always do such a great job!
I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## QueenDoOver

jordansmomma said:


> Morning ladies!
> Sounds like everyone had a good 4th. We did, we spent it at the lake with friends. Everyone had a good time taking turns on the wave runners. We really should have bought a boat, it could carry more passengers.
> 
> Mel~ hmmm...the oysters.....
> 
> Tracey~ hi
> 
> Sarah~ I agree with Beth~ Yikes on camping in the heat.
> 
> Sarah May~ Cute cake!! You always do such a great job!
> I hope everyone is doing well.



Hi Deb!

How are you?  When are you having that baby girl?


----------



## tinkermell




----------



## Califgirl

tinkermell said:


>



Aww, Mel.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

​


----------



## eatmypixiedust

QueenDoOver said:


> Rochelle-I am impressed with your confidence at innovations. I bet the CM's love it when guests cut loose a little in there.



 Thank you! It was scary for me and my little sister and her friend saw that I was shaking and nervous. I felt knots in my stomach at first but then I somehow just managed to block everyone out. I have never done that before and I don't know how I did it either.  

I'm trying to build back my confidence and self-esteem. It's not easy and I've been feeling a roller coaster of emotions lately...  



tinkermell said:


>



 Awww Mel, I'm so sorry you are not feeling well.   I hope you get plenty of rest and feel better!


----------



## 21yankees

Happy Birthday Trudi!



steph


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Happy Birthday Trudi! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## lulubelle

*Happy Birthday Trudi!*


I hope it's great one. 

Happy Hump Day to the rest of the ladies.


----------



## Funball




----------



## DizNee Luver

Just checking in.....I kinda forget to do that since I have a number of ladies on FB........

Hope everyone is doing great & had a fabulous 4th!!!  We stayed home & celebrated with a good BBQ, fireworks & Addy's 5th birthday party.

17 days until we leave Salem in our 12 passenger rental van & head south to Disneyland!!!  Can't wait.......10 of us in the van with all our stuff, should be fun.....   Still open to meet any of you in the area that would like to do so!!  (Disney days 7/26, 27, 28, 29 8/1, 2)  I believe Michelle is meeting us sometime on Sunday the 1st....we could make a party of it!!!  

Enjoy your Wednesday!!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> ​





21yankees said:


> Happy Birthday Trudi!
> 
> 
> 
> steph





eatmypixiedust said:


> Happy Birthday Trudi! Hope you have a great day!





lulubelle said:


> *Happy Birthday Trudi!*
> 
> 
> I hope it's great one.
> 
> Happy Hump Day to the rest of the ladies.





Funball said:


>



Thank you everyone for those cute Birthday wishes !!! DD Sarah is bringing me lunch today, she is so wonderful to give up her lunch break to do this !!!!!
I saw Toy Story 3 on Sunday and just loved it. That Ken had me laughing so hard !


----------



## wendypooh22

Trudi - HAPPY BIRTHDAY I hope you have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

wendypooh22 said:


> Trudi - HAPPY BIRTHDAY I hope you have a wonderful day!!!



Thank you Wendy, I ate some yummy homemade from scratch choc. cake !


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Happy Birthday, Trudi! I hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## QueenDoOver

DizNee Luver said:


> Just checking in.....I kinda forget to do that since I have a number of ladies on FB........
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great & had a fabulous 4th!!!  We stayed home & celebrated with a good BBQ, fireworks & Addy's 5th birthday party.
> 
> 17 days until we leave Salem in our 12 passenger rental van & head south to Disneyland!!!  Can't wait.......10 of us in the van with all our stuff, should be fun.....   Still open to meet any of you in the area that would like to do so!!  (Disney days 7/26, 27, 28, 29 8/1, 2)  I believe Michelle is meeting us sometime on Sunday the 1st....we could make a party of it!!!
> 
> Enjoy your Wednesday!!!



I will be arriving on the 1st.  Hopefully by 4 or so.  I am hoping to check in, rest up, and maybe take my Mom and myself for a little walk about and an adult beverage in the Grand California Lounge,hopefully with some Divas, before meeting the family at the train station to watch the fireworks at 9:25.    I am worried about my arrival plans going astray though.  I know everyone else will be working later in the week, for the most part, so don't know when else might work for other Divas in the area??  The 2nd is my real anniversary and I sort of feel like I should spend that with my hubby.  Trying to think of what I might do to celebrate.  We are not Napa Rose sort of people.  We have done BB and CO.  I thought about splurging for Fantasmic, and still might, but the next day is morning magic for us, so I don't want to stay out too late.

Anyhoo...Happy Bday Trudi.  Hope it was fabulous.


----------



## DizNee Luver

QueenDoOver said:


> I will be arriving on the 1st.  Hopefully by 4 or so.  I am hoping to check in, rest up, and maybe take my Mom and myself for a little walk about and an adult beverage in the Grand California Lounge,hopefully with some Divas, before meeting the family at the train station to watch the fireworks at 9:25.    I am worried about my arrival plans going astray though.  I know everyone else will be working later in the week, for the most part, so don't know when else might work for other Divas in the area??  The 2nd is my real anniversary and I sort of feel like I should spend that with my hubby.  Trying to think of what I might do to celebrate.  We are not Napa Rose sort of people.  We have done BB and CO.  I thought about splurging for Fantasmic, and still might, but the next day is morning magic for us, so I don't want to stay out too late.
> 
> Anyhoo...Happy Bday Trudi.  Hope it was fabulous.



I'd love to meet you if it can work out....doesn't have to be anything formal....just a hello....nice to meet you in person!!  If you decide you're gonna go to the lounge on the 1st....pick a time & I will try to stop by.


----------



## toocherie

QueenDoOver said:


> I will be arriving on the 1st.



Tracey, Laurie, Michele and anyone else coming into town--I could come over on the 1st most likely to meet for an adult beverage at the Lounge.  It is harder during the week with work commitments.  I'm so excited for all of you to be going to DL SOON!

My Mom came home from the nursing home yesterday and is staying with me for a few days until she goes to her house.

HOpe everyone is well (Mel, are you better?  Any word from Kaitlyn?)


----------



## DizNee Luver

toocherie said:


> Tracey, Laurie, Michele and anyone else coming into town--I could come over on the 1st most likely to meet for an adult beverage at the Lounge.  It is harder during the week with work commitments.  I'm so excited for all of you to be going to DL SOON!
> 
> My Mom came home from the nursing home yesterday and is staying with me for a few days until she goes to her house.
> 
> HOpe everyone is well (Mel, are you better?  Any word from Kaitlyn?)



Sounds great Cheryl!!
Great news about your mom!! I imagine she'll be happy to get home!!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

I know some of you love Billy Hill & the Hillbillies and I really love catching their show when I can   Just wanted to share some recent pics I took of them: 






My favorite Billy is the one of the left. I think he looks like Gilbert Godfrey so I call him the Gilbert Godfrey Billy  Don't get me wrong, the Elvis Billy makes me laugh too and I like him as well but I like this Billy more because he makes me laugh harder.  I did take pics recently of the Elvis Billy because I know some of you love him


----------



## 21yankees

TGIF Ladies!

I head back to work next week.  

I'm trying to be a little more orgazined for this trip's itinerary cards. I'll be making a set for everyone attending. I'd like to put an image on them and I'm thinking of have the image match with the shirt(s) that Mel's son designed. So here's one that I have found:






Let me know what you all think, also if you have found a different one along the same theme please feel free to post it.


steph


----------



## toocherie

omigosh Steph that is freakin' AWESOME!!!!!!

Well, ladies, I've overscheduled myself again.  (what's new?)  tonight a friend is coming over and we're making Santa Rosa Plum jam.  Then tomorrow I'm having a birthday dinner for someone I don't know (Brandy's ex-SIL and her godson are visiting from Florida and it's the Mom's birthday), then Sunday I have to take my Mom back to hre place and get her all settled.  So much for a peaceful, easy weekend!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Funball

HEY LADIES!!!  






Glitter Graphics


----------



## lulubelle

21yankees said:


> TGIF Ladies!
> 
> I head back to work next week.
> 
> I'm trying to be a little more orgazined for this trip's itinerary cards. I'll be making a set for everyone attending. I'd like to put an image on them and I'm thinking of have the image match with the shirt(s) that Mel's son designed. So here's one that I have found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you all think, also if you have found a different one along the same theme please feel free to post it.
> 
> 
> steph



I totally love it, Steph!
Take it easy at work, it's easy to overdo.  
Happy Friday everyone!
Not doing too much this weekend.  They just opened a Bob's Big Boy restaurant by my house.  I haven't eaten at one since I was a child.  We are going to try it out tomorrow.  I hope it's yummy.


----------



## stacielee

21yankees said:


> TGIF Ladies!
> 
> I head back to work next week.
> 
> I'm trying to be a little more orgazined for this trip's itinerary cards. I'll be making a set for everyone attending. I'd like to put an image on them and I'm thinking of have the image match with the shirt(s) that Mel's son designed. So here's one that I have found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you all think, also if you have found a different one along the same theme please feel free to post it.
> 
> steph



Love that picture, Steph!!



toocherie said:


> omigosh Steph that is freakin' AWESOME!!!!!!
> 
> Well, ladies, I've overscheduled myself again.  (what's new?)  tonight a friend is coming over and we're making Santa Rosa Plum jam.  Then tomorrow I'm having a birthday dinner for someone I don't know (Brandy's ex-SIL and her godson are visiting from Florida and it's the Mom's birthday), then Sunday I have to take my Mom back to hre place and get her all settled.  So much for a peaceful, easy weekend!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!



Don't overdo it, Cheryl.  Just have fun!!

In 7 days, I'll be on a plane to Orlando!  It's come up so fast!!!  My next DL trip will be near the end of August, when I take DD back to school for her last year in college!  That's also come up fast!  

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## farmgirljen

I LOVE that design! I really like all the retro disney stuff!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Steph- I dig the design. Very nice


----------



## CoMickey

21yankees said:


> TGIF Ladies!
> 
> I head back to work next week.
> 
> I'm trying to be a little more orgazined for this trip's itinerary cards. I'll be making a set for everyone attending. I'd like to put an image on them and I'm thinking of have the image match with the shirt(s) that Mel's son designed. So here's one that I have found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you all think, also if you have found a different one along the same theme please feel free to post it.
> 
> 
> steph



Love this design!  I love any retro Disney things.  Thanks so much for all that you do and thanks in advance for all that you will be doing for us!  Good luck next week with work.  



toocherie said:


> omigosh Steph that is freakin' AWESOME!!!!!!
> 
> Well, ladies, I've overscheduled myself again.  (what's new?)  tonight a friend is coming over and we're making Santa Rosa Plum jam.  Then tomorrow I'm having a birthday dinner for someone I don't know (Brandy's ex-SIL and her godson are visiting from Florida and it's the Mom's birthday), then Sunday I have to take my Mom back to hre place and get her all settled.  So much for a peaceful, easy weekend!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!



Wow Cheryl - You do have a busy weekend.  How is your foot?  

I hope everyone has a great weekend.

I think we might go to DL tomorrow. Mic and I are having withdrawals and we've talked Bob into going!  Didn't take much...


----------



## disney-inspired

Steph - the picture looks great!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

21yankees said:


> TGIF Ladies!
> 
> I head back to work next week.
> 
> I'm trying to be a little more orgazined for this trip's itinerary cards. I'll be making a set for everyone attending. I'd like to put an image on them and I'm thinking of have the image match with the shirt(s) that Mel's son designed. So here's one that I have found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you all think, also if you have found a different one along the same theme please feel free to post it.
> 
> 
> steph



I love it Steph !!!

Rochelle, yes some of us do love Billy Elvis so where are those pics you took of him?


----------



## wendypooh22

21yankees said:


> TGIF Ladies!
> 
> I head back to work next week.
> 
> I'm trying to be a little more orgazined for this trip's itinerary cards. I'll be making a set for everyone attending. I'd like to put an image on them and I'm thinking of have the image match with the shirt(s) that Mel's son designed. So here's one that I have found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you all think, also if you have found a different one along the same theme please feel free to post it.
> 
> 
> steph


Love it!!


lulubelle said:


> I totally love it, Steph!
> Take it easy at work, it's easy to overdo.
> Happy Friday everyone!
> Not doing too much this weekend.  They just opened a Bob's Big Boy restaurant by my house.  I haven't eaten at one since I was a child.  We are going to try it out tomorrow.  I hope it's yummy.


Don't forget to have the hot fudge cake.. yummo!

I'm starting the laundry for our big DL trip. We are staying @ my moms Sunday night and then its off to the GCH Monday morning 
I am going to check out a car tomorrow. My truck has a lot of miles on her and uses too much gas for my almost 100 mile daily commute. A friend of my dad is selling it, so he's checked out the mechanical stuff so I gotta check out the rest of it.. fingers crossed!

I'm gonna be checking the boards from my droid & will give an update when I can LIVE from the DLR..


----------



## 21yankees

Happy Birthday Sara & Katie!









steph


----------



## tinkermell

Steph! 

 I love the design!! Ha ha! 

 As you know my son did not design the tee. I just wanted him to help me get it up on the web, and to highlight the background a bit. (He really can design and draw, but this time, I just wanted to copy an original old design.) 

Steph, When I was searching last year for the old vintage logos, I never saw that one, with all the other goodies on it! I love it!!  It would be fun to have that one for a tee, but would be quite expensive to have it made with all of the colors on it. The original I put on last year, has 3 main colors I think besides the background color. 

I guess what I am trying to say is this. 
If we get the tees printed professionally, we should stick with just the castle. 
If we do the one with all of the graphics, we should just iron it on ourselves. 
You know what I mean?

Also realize that there is no writing yet. When the time came, I wanted Derrick to give us the vintage script to our tee. See how "Disneyland"  looks? I wanted that same script for us as "DIS Divas" or what ever we choose to say.  I also didn't want it too blatant, so we could wear it again to the park _anytime. _ How do you feel about that? Or do you want it very very clear who we are? 

I have another question for all of you ladies. I have been thinking about this for awhile. 

I think most of you know that our scavvy hunt this year will be held in DCA. 

Do any of you want another tee for that day? Something Californish?

_Orrrrrrr._..............just stick with the one tee that we have already decided on, and call it good? Something to think about. 
******

By the way, I do feel better. That was one horrible stomach flu. It took me about 5 days to finally feel decent. YUK! 

Cheryl, take it easy lady! Glad to hear your Mom is finally on her way home.
No word from Kaitlyn yet. Just know that they made if safely. 

Happy Birthday Sara and Katie!   

Wendy, Have loads of fun at DL! I am jealous! 

Stacie, I was thinking about your trip this morning. What fun! 

Pix, love the pics!


----------



## QueenDoOver

tinkermell said:


> By the way, I do feel better. That was one horrible stomach flu. It took me about 5 days to finally feel decent. YUK!


Glad you are feeling better!

Happy, Happy Birthday Sara and Katie!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

to Sara and Katie  Hope you both have an awesome birthday!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Trudi- here are the pics I took of Elvis Billy for you and other other Billy Hill lovin Divas


----------



## eatmypixiedust

tinkermell said:


> Pix, love the pics!



 Thanks Mel!  Glad to hear you are feeling better  

Wendy- I hope you have a great trip with your family at DL!   








  Tonight I am going to a Beatles tribute concert with my family.  

I hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## eatmypixiedust

.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Happy Sunday Ladies!!

Went to karaoke last night & played a $5 keno ticket & hit 7 of 8 numbers for $600 !!!!!    Nice bonus for our upcoming Disneyland trip........in 13 Days!!!!!!


----------



## 21yankees

Congrats Laurie!


Hope you all had a nice weekend.

Mel - I'm game for a CA inspired t-shirt. I'll update the title of the thread to get the ladies input.


ALCON'
Also I don't have the names of the scavenger hunt ladies or the meet & greet, so if you are one or know the name of someone that is part of one or both please PM me.


steph


----------



## karylrocks

Okay ladies, we are getting to the final planning for the Seattle trip August 20-22! Please post on the thread if you are still planning to come so we can know what to plan for. I know that Patty, Sarah, Tracey and I are coming. Deb, Angie, Capri, Callie, Kathy, Kerry, and Bridgette all mentioned coming but have not posted for a long time. I know a lot of you are on Facebook and that they might be posting more over there, so if someone could mention the Seattle thread on there that would be great.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Thanks for all the Billy pics Rochelle !!!!
Where was the Beatles tribute concert? I am a huge Beatles Freak.
I saved all my Beatle stuff from back in the day.
  Have a Happy Monday everyone !


----------



## eatmypixiedust

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Thanks for all the Billy pics Rochelle !!!!
> Where was the Beatles tribute concert? I am a huge Beatles Freak.
> I saved all my Beatle stuff from back in the day.
> Have a Happy Monday everyone !



 Hi Trudi, 

The concert was at the Hollywood Bowl. I like their pop songs from the early years and my siblings are more into their songs from the 60's and 70's. I only liked 2 songs at the performance:  Yellow Submarine and Hey Jude.   They had some guest performers (no clue who they were) sing some of the songs. 

That's cool that you have Beatles memorabilia. My little sister has 4 Beatles t-shirts now and last weekend I got her an Abbey Road poster.   

I did take pics and vids, so you can can see. I'll try to upload that later if I get a chance. 



Laurie- Congrats on your winnings!  That's really awesome


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Hi all!

Happy Monday!

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## disney-super-mom

Peek-a-boo!


----------



## Funball

*gasp*

a dooney and burke event will be held this saturday in honor of the 55th at the disney vault store!!!! they will be unveiling and selling the newly themed 55 years handbags!!

from 2-4pm,,hope to see you all there!!


----------



## toocherie

karylrocks said:


> Okay ladies, we are getting to the final planning for the Seattle trip August 20-22! Please post on the thread if you are still planning to come so we can know what to plan for. I know that Patty, Sarah, Tracey and I are coming. Deb, Angie, Capri, Callie, Kathy, Kerry, and Bridgette all mentioned coming but have not posted for a long time. I know a lot of you are on Facebook and that they might be posting more over there, so if someone could mention the Seattle thread on there that would be great.



Hey Karyl--just wanted to let you know I did post a blurb on Facebook for you for any Washington ladies to check in!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

disney-super-mom said:


> Peek-a-boo!



Hi Capri . How have you been?


----------



## disney-super-mom

eatmypixiedust said:


> Hi Capri . How have you been?



I've been doing great, but super BIZZZZZZEEEEEE!

I've had a house full of guests for a month now (my brother, 8 year old nephew, and sometimes my nieces too who are 11 and 16).  It's been crazy around here!  But fun too. 

Okay, I'll admit, I am a bit exhausted from all the extra running around, cooking, cleaning, planning, etc. 

I just started a new class this week, but I'm getting closer to the end.  I'll be all done with classes on November 21, and then I start student teaching in January. 

Oh, and I did pass the Washington State elementary teachers exam (took the exam in June) - YAY! 

I finally had a few moments to come on here on get caught up with the thread so I know what's going on.  Wow, we have a lot of new ladies!  Excellent!


----------



## sahbushka

21yankees said:


> TGIF Ladies!
> 
> I head back to work next week.
> 
> I'm trying to be a little more orgazined for this trip's itinerary cards. I'll be making a set for everyone attending. I'd like to put an image on them and I'm thinking of have the image match with the shirt(s) that Mel's son designed. So here's one that I have found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you all think, also if you have found a different one along the same theme please feel free to post it.
> 
> 
> steph


I have to say I don't normally like retro but I LOVE this!



stacielee said:


> Love that picture, Steph!!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't overdo it, Cheryl.  Just have fun!!
> 
> In 7 days, I'll be on a plane to Orlando!  It's come up so fast!!!  My next DL trip will be near the end of August, when I take DD back to school for her last year in college!  That's also come up fast!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!!



Woo Hoo for being on the plane in 1 week!  So exciting!


tinkermell said:


> Steph!
> 
> I love the design!! Ha ha!
> 
> As you know my son did not design the tee. I just wanted him to help me get it up on the web, and to highlight the background a bit. (He really can design and draw, but this time, I just wanted to copy an original old design.)
> 
> Steph, When I was searching last year for the old vintage logos, I never saw that one, with all the other goodies on it! I love it!!  It would be fun to have that one for a tee, but would be quite expensive to have it made with all of the colors on it. The original I put on last year, has 3 main colors I think besides the background color.
> 
> I guess what I am trying to say is this.
> If we get the tees printed professionally, we should stick with just the castle.
> If we do the one with all of the graphics, we should just iron it on ourselves.
> You know what I mean?
> 
> Also realize that there is no writing yet. When the time came, I wanted Derrick to give us the vintage script to our tee. See how "Disneyland"  looks? I wanted that same script for us as "DIS Divas" or what ever we choose to say.  I also didn't want it too blatant, so we could wear it again to the park _anytime. _ How do you feel about that? Or do you want it very very clear who we are?
> 
> I have another question for all of you ladies. I have been thinking about this for awhile.
> 
> I think most of you know that our scavvy hunt this year will be held in DCA.
> 
> Do any of you want another tee for that day? Something Californish?
> 
> _Orrrrrrr._..............just stick with the one tee that we have already decided on, and call it good? Something to think about.
> ******
> 
> By the way, I do feel better. That was one horrible stomach flu. It took me about 5 days to finally feel decent. YUK!
> 
> Cheryl, take it easy lady! Glad to hear your Mom is finally on her way home.
> No word from Kaitlyn yet. Just know that they made if safely.
> 
> Happy Birthday Sara and Katie!
> 
> Wendy, Have loads of fun at DL! I am jealous!
> 
> Stacie, I was thinking about your trip this morning. What fun!
> 
> Pix, love the pics!



I am willing to do an iron on if it will look like that picture!  It's great!  I didn't know the Scavy hunt would be in DCA but that makes sense...I think just the one tee is fine.

Thanks for all the birthday wishes!  It was a good day at the zoo. 

Dinner is ready.

Later.

SarahMay


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

An iron on is fine with me too. So it should be on a white shirt?


----------



## 21yankees

I just wanted to post this in case my previous post was confusing to anyone. The 'retro' picture I posted is what I would like to add to the itinerary tags for the trip, not for a t-shirt. 

Also I know we have quite some time before our trip  but maybe we should start talking about (just spit balling ideas that is) t-shirt colors, which days and the kind we'd like to wear for the scavenger hunt. 

As Mel pointed out this year the scavenger hunt will be in DCA. I am so looking forward to it as my family and I (as well as on the previous trips) spend a great deal of time at DL and I'm looking forward to learning more the details of DCA.

One more thing are we interested in a character meal this year as a big group? Just curious what you all are thinking. Even though I said I wasn't going to do it until we were a little closer to the trip, I have started a reservation list on page 1. It is very minimal but I have put up what everyone has posted up until now.

Wednesday is my first day back to work.  So as of Wednesday (until I post otherwise) I will do all of the thread updates between 9 - 10 pm PST nightly. Please wait until 10 pm PST to see if your requests/information has been updated before you PM me that it's not there. I apologize for having to do this but my schedule is quite busy and this way it fits into my schedule. 

steph


----------



## karylrocks

toocherie said:


> Hey Karyl--just wanted to let you know I did post a blurb on Facebook for you for any Washington ladies to check in!


Thanks Cheryl!

Well last week we had summer but now it is back to 55 degrees


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Steph- the scavenger hunt sounds fun. I missed out on the first 2 and hope to be able to join this one.   A character meal sounds like fun. I haven't tried breakfast with Lilo & Stitch at the PCH Grill or at Storyteller's with Chip N' Dale. Goofy's Kitchen has good food and I think it's fun to eat there. I think Ariel's Grotto would be fun too  I'm up for anything. 

I do hope that I can eat BBQ with you ladies at BTR. That looks so yummy and it's a chance to get your hands dirty while you eat.


----------



## MamaKate

Just stopping in real quick before I head out .  I've been keeping up with the thread, but I'm usually to lazy to post .

Steph~ I love the retro theme for the itinerary tags .  I hope you don't get too overwhelmed once you return back to work.  I know you've been a little stressed lately .

As far as planning, I'm game for anything (meals, t-shirt colors...etc).  Once we do plan the meals, I'd be more than happy to call and make PS's.  At this point, I think I'll only be able to attend Thursday night through Sunday night.  That way I only have to miss 1 day of work.  My family is doing a Disney Cruise the week of March 20th so I don't want to ask for too many days off so close to each other KWIM.

I hope everyone's life is treating them well and hugs all around .


----------



## tinkermell

*Morning ladies!!!* 
Hey having the image Steph came up with would be great. I absolutely don't mind changing things up at all. 

*BUT*...............I just talked to Derrick this morning and had him look at the image. 

He said that to get all of the image onto a regular sized paper would be really hard, and look funny when finally ironed onto the tee. Way too small. He then suggested maybe looking into finding someone who might be able to do the image on a larger transfer sheet for us to iron on ourselves. But he said that might be really costly to do. 

So unless we want to do that, we should probably go back to square one, and just do the castle from that image. 

Originally I had planned to bling up the castle with glitter and rhinestones after they were printed up. I hope that will still be OK with everyone. I realize that not everyone is into that.  Hmm? Oh, and don't forget that we can change up the *colors* on the *castle* and the *tee.* 

Whatever happens is OK. I don't feel bad, cuz everything that I had Derrick copy was an old logo or poster from DL. He just did a few changes to them for me. Nothing big. 

I hope that is OK?


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Hey everyone! 

I really like that pic, Steph. That would look super cute on the itinery cards.

With dining, I'll be able to make PS's if needed.

So, I have a question regarding the GAD tickets. Have any of you redeemed them yet? If you have, could you please PM me or send me a message on FB? I would really super appreciate it!

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## BillyFan

Good morning!
Sorry I have been MIA for a while.  We just got home from 10 days in the mountains.  It was a most excellent break!  But now it's back to work for us!  I hope you are all doing well.

Steph~I really like that design, but I hear what Mel is saying, too.


----------



## disney-inspired

Steph, I'm actually glad you are so organized even with time of updates. That way I know when to look and not worry about reading through all our chatter and maybe miss an important update.

Good morning ladies! 
Today is day two of walking/running. I also have calculus class tonight  and the midterm is on Thursday so I'll be doing homework and studying. I'm hoping to continually get a better grasp on this stuff, it's pretty tough.

I hope you all are doing well.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Good morning ladies,

Yesterday was my last day of my hip hop class. It was fun and the teacher is so energetic. She's this tiny college student who has so much energy and is really positive and fun. She makes the class fun and she doesn't expect us to dance a certain way and be like robots. She said this class is just to let loose and to just find our own style.  I didn't know she had a 2nd session that starts next week and runs through August. I'm going to sign up for it later today.  I think this class has really helped me to build back some confidence and self-esteem and it's a great form of exercise that's fun to do. 

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Funball

What up ladies!!

i have  t-shirt color suggestion, maybe something spring-ish, like a pastel color like pink !


----------



## toocherie

Sara=-=thanks for the suggestion.  A number of us had already suggested pink in the old thread that Beth had too!  So Steph, definitely add that to the list of possibilities!

The other "old" suggestions were a favorite character day and a Mickey t-shirt day.  The idea was to try to keep costs down by reducing the number of "new" shirts that we had to get.  

One other suggestion on any "new" shirt we do this year--What if we have the castle or whatever graphic on the front, and then on the back have "Dis Divas" in big letters across the middle back and then our names up on top?  (Kinda like the Mickey Mouse Club had except on back).  The reason I thought of this was 1) I know I don't like dates or info that limits the wearability of the shirts to one year or one occasion.  This would be a Dis Diva shirt that we could wear anytime, 2) by having Dis Divas in large letters, it would make it easier for us to be found (I don't think most people notice when someone is walking towards them as much as when they are walking away)--kinda like a LGMH just for us!  

We could even do the Dis Diva lettering in that Disney font that someone has.  

Just some thoughts--others may have better ideas.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

21yankees said:


> I just wanted to post this in case my previous post was confusing to anyone. The 'retro' picture I posted is what I would like to add to the itinerary tags for the trip, not for a t-shirt.
> 
> Also I know we have quite some time before our trip  but maybe we should start talking about (just spit balling ideas that is) t-shirt colors, which days and the kind we'd like to wear for the scavenger hunt.
> 
> As Mel pointed out this year the scavenger hunt will be in DCA. I am so looking forward to it as my family and I (as well as on the previous trips) spend a great deal of time at DL and I'm looking forward to learning more the details of DCA.
> 
> One more thing are we interested in a character meal this year as a big group? Just curious what you all are thinking. Even though I said I wasn't going to do it until we were a little closer to the trip, I have started a reservation list on page 1. It is very minimal but I have put up what everyone has posted up until now.
> 
> Wednesday is my first day back to work.  So as of Wednesday (until I post otherwise) I will do all of the thread updates between 9 - 10 pm PST nightly. Please wait until 10 pm PST to see if your requests/information has been updated before you PM me that it's not there. I apologize for having to do this but my schedule is quite busy and this way it fits into my schedule.
> 
> steph


It's never too soon to start planning. With a large group of us it takes a while to make everyone happy.


tinkermell said:


> *Morning ladies!!!*
> Hey having the image Steph came up with would be great. I absolutely don't mind changing things up at all.
> 
> *BUT*...............I just talked to Derrick this morning and had him look at the image.
> 
> He said that to get all of the image onto a regular sized paper would be really hard, and look funny when finally ironed onto the tee. Way too small. He then suggested maybe looking into finding someone who might be able to do the image on a larger transfer sheet for us to iron on ourselves. But he said that might be really costly to do.
> 
> So unless we want to do that, we should probably go back to square one, and just do the castle from that image.
> 
> Originally I had planned to bling up the castle with glitter and rhinestones after they were printed up. I hope that will still be OK with everyone. I realize that not everyone is into that.  Hmm? Oh, and don't forget that we can change up the *colors* on the *castle* and the *tee.*
> 
> Whatever happens is OK. I don't feel bad, cuz everything that I had Derrick copy was an old logo or poster from DL. He just did a few changes to them for me. Nothing big.
> 
> I hope that is OK?



What about having the design done in 3 separate pieces? Then we can iron them on accordingly to the pic. Hopefully that wouldn't be too much work. Anyway it's just a thought. Maybe Steph can post the the different ideas and we can vote. Is that how it was done last time? I don't remember.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

I think blue would be a good color for a shirt too. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Tamarap

I have been following this thread somewhat. I would love to join in with this but I have to admit with this thread at 20 pages already is a little overwhelming but I will jump in and see where I end up!!!


----------



## Funball

well ok i don't really mean pink. i just picked that color at random. but i was thinking like a nice soft pastel color.. something girly. something maybe that we can get at a store like michaels...?? that way the cost won't be tooo much! it's just a thought, i had no idea the pink was chosen in the "old" thread!


----------



## Funball

or instead of purchasing new shirts that cost a arm and a leg. we can make out own, but the theme has to be the same for each. and we can get white t-shirts at michaels and some puffy paints and stick to a certain colors, like pink and black or blue and yellow, or what ever colors are girly, but we can do two colors and i like the "dis divas" idea for the back of the shirts and imagine that in big puffy paint letters in a "girly" color! adn then the front on the corner or something we can put our name in puffy paint or a iron on! i know this sounds soo 80's but at this moment it's the best idea i have to keep cost down! and if we stick to two main colors it will be easier for everyone to find those colors! and that way we match!


----------



## 21yankees

Tamarap said:


> I have been following this thread somewhat. I would love to join in with this but I have to admit with this thread at 20 pages already is a little overwhelming but I will jump in and see where I end up!!!



Welcome! The best place to start is page 1, that's where all of the pertinent information will always be found for this trip. You'll find that this thread grows to the point where we go through 4-5 threads (with 300+ pages each) before the trip. There will be lots of chit chat as well as talk of ideas for meals, scavenger hunt, meet ups, times/dates for pictures, etc.

Steph


----------



## 21yankees

Lots of ideas for T-shirts. I agree completely Trudi .

We can absolutely do votes on the colors for the days.

Mel I agree that printing out the transfers could be hard. 

Since we have a bit of time what if we started getting quotes to get the shirt professionally done? Totally up to you all. If we go this route someone would need to take on placing the order. With that everyone that wants the shirt would send this person the money for the shirt. Ideally the person would need to be a local so they can be handed out at the Meet & Greet.

Cheryl I like having a shirt with the writing on the back like the Mouseketeers (sp). 

steph


----------



## toocherie

21yankees said:


> Since we have a bit of time what if we started getting quotes to get the shirt professionally done? Totally up to you all. If we go this route someone would need to take on placing the order. With that everyone that wants the shirt would send this person the money for the shirt. Ideally the person would need to be a local so they can be handed out at the Meet & Greet.




The other thing we can do (like the Tink shirt a couple of years ago) is Zazzle.  That would make everyone responsible for ordering their own shirt and eliminate the need for someone local to bring them to the Meet And Greet.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Tamarap said:


> I have been following this thread somewhat. I would love to join in with this but I have to admit with this thread at 20 pages already is a little overwhelming but I will jump in and see where I end up!!!






 Hi Tamara, feel free to jump in anywhere.   Nice to have you here =)


----------



## Queenbillabong

toocherie said:


> The other thing we can do (like the Tink shirt a couple of years ago) is Zazzle.  That would make everyone responsible for ordering their own shirt and eliminate the need for someone local to bring them to the Meet And Greet.



The only "issue" with Zazzle is it either has to be an image from their site or it has to be a non copyrighted image (meaning nothing Disney).  This would be the case at most major t-shirt printing places.  With the Tink shirt, they actually had that image in their designs, so it was easy, peasy to do (and looked great )


----------



## Funball

ooo    yes i know about zazzle i do greeting cards on there and um yeah if it's disney it has to be one of there images or there tshirts.. we would not be able to use the 1955 retro image.. although its cute! 

i have a new idea..

ok take alook at this link,http://www.michaels.com/art/online/projectsheet?pid=26008&categoryid=114285

now imagine that but minus the "american" printed on it, and the red white and blue colors, but maybe a white t-shirt(for example) and in the same or clsoe to it letters, iron on "divas" on the front and maybe do some iron on rhinstones for effect, an then the back "dis" in same iron on letters and font and then more rhinstones.. etc  and on the front we can iron on like princess tiara patches that are sparkly!


----------



## disney-inspired

eatmypixiedust said:


> I think blue would be a good color for a shirt too. Just a suggestion.



I love BLUE!


----------



## MamaKate

I love all the shirt ideas.  I think Zazzle is great as long as we can find a pic that everyone likes.

I think we should do one girly color.  Maybe purple or pink??



Funball said:


> ooo    yes i know about zazzle i do greeting cards on there and um yeah if it's disney it has to be one of there images or there tshirts.. we would not be able to use the 1955 retro image.. although its cute!
> 
> i have a new idea..
> 
> ok take alook at this link,http://www.michaels.com/art/online/projectsheet?pid=26008&categoryid=114285
> 
> now imagine that but minus the "american" printed on it, and the red white and blue colors, but maybe a white t-shirt(for example) and in the same or clsoe to it letters, iron on "divas" on the front and maybe do some iron on rhinstones for effect, an then the back "dis" in same iron on letters and font and then more rhinstones.. etc  and on the front we can iron on like princess tiara patches that are sparkly!



Great idea....but.....I doubt I will actually make a shirt .  Time issues, craftiness issues, laziness issues...you get the idea.

I didn't even do my iron on last year.  I had to sweetly ask Amy to do it for me.


----------



## MamaKate

disney-inspired said:


> I love BLUE!



I like blue too, especially lighter color blues.


----------



## Funball

yes girly.. purple or pink and or something pastel in those colors..!!


----------



## Queenbillabong

Just for kicks and because there seems to be no mayhem to be found in BC, I looked on Zazzle and they do have Aurora's castle:






Very easy to either print your own or get one made there.  You can also add text on the back like Cheryl suggested - DIS Divas and your name.  


Just a thought...........


----------



## lulubelle

MamaKate said:


> I love all the shirt ideas.  I think Zazzle is great as long as we can find a pic that everyone likes.
> 
> Great idea....but.....I doubt I will actually make a shirt .  Time issues, craftiness issues, laziness issues...you get the idea.
> 
> I didn't even do my iron on last year.  I had to sweetly ask Amy to do it for me.



I'm right there with you, Katie. 
I had to sweetly ask Trudi to do mine (and Bree's) last year.   Thank God for friends, right?!

The only issue I had with Zazzle is that I wasn't happy with their selection of available tees in my size.  I really liked being able to try on and purchase my shirt this year.  But Zazzle was easy peasy because everyone was responsible for their own.  

I also really like the idea of all wearing "Minnie and/or Mickey" one day rather than a color.  And I love Cheryl's suggestion of the sport team jersey type writing with our names on the back.  Great idea!

Sorry about the absence of mayhem in BC, Theresa.  You mischief-maker, you. 

I'm up for whatever the group decides.


----------



## BillyFan

I like the idea of wearing a shirt with your favorite character on it one day.  I'm not sure whose idea it was, but I think I know who I would have on my shirt that day....


----------



## tinkermell

Wow! Alot of t-shirt talk. 

I don't know if you guys remember but last year I was just about ready to get quotes on the tee, and then things kind of happened as you know.  I can go back again and get some quotes on the tee. Last year, we had already voted on lavender or light purple for our tee. Things can change though of course. 

Another important thing to remember is that, you can also send me a tee that *fits you*, and the shop would still print them up for us. 

Cheryl, I love your idea for our name. I also wanted to do the font in old style Disney to match the tee retro's look. For those of you who don't know, the castle design is just a copy of an old logo from the late 50's or 60's. I've forgotten now. 

Now for the other design. 

Trudi, Not sure about doing a bunch of different transfers. That might get interesting if you know what I mean. Also look kind of weird where the transfers meet up on the tee.  I can start a search for how much a big transfer would cost. Then hopefully we can go from there. 

Anyways, in case you guys can't tell, I was really hoping to have a nice professional tee made up, that would look good for a few years to come. And like Cheryl said, put the wording so that it isn't dated, or too much in your face. I really wanted it to look *classy and blingy.* No one has mentioned *blingy* yet. Is that scary for some of you?  I had already boughten the glitter for them. 

Sorry for being so out spoken. 


But as any team player, I will go with the flow, cuz I know that everyone has to be happy!!!! 

Mel


----------



## 21yankees

tinkermell said:


> Wow! Alot of t-shirt talk.
> 
> I don't know if you guys remember but last year I was just about ready to get quotes on the tee, and then things kind of happened as you know.  I can go back again and get some quotes on the tee. Last year, we had already voted on lavender or light purple for our tee. Things can change though of course.
> 
> Another important thing to remember is that, you can also send me a tee that *fits you*, and the shop would still print them up for us.
> 
> Cheryl, I love your idea for our name. I also wanted to do the font in old style Disney to match the tee retro's look. For those of you who don't know, the castle design is just a copy of an old logo from the late 50's or 60's. I've forgotten now.
> 
> Now for the other design.
> 
> Trudi, Not sure about doing a bunch of different transfers. That might get interesting if you know what I mean. Also look kind of weird where the transfers meet up on the tee.  I can start a search for how much a big transfer would cost. Then hopefully we can go from there.
> 
> Anyways, in case you guys can't tell, I was really hoping to have a nice professional tee made up, that would look good for a few years to come. And like Cheryl said, put the wording so that it isn't dated, or too much in your face. I really wanted it to look *classy and blingy.* No one has mentioned *blingy* yet. Is that scary for some of you?  I had already boughten the glitter for them.
> 
> Sorry for being so out spoken.
> 
> 
> But as any team player, I will go with the flow, cuz I know that everyone has to be happy!!!!
> 
> Mel





I am all for this!


steph


----------



## Queenbillabong

tinkermell said:


> Wow! Alot of t-shirt talk.
> 
> I don't know if you guys remember but last year I was just about ready to get quotes on the tee, and then things kind of happened as you know.  I can go back again and get some quotes on the tee. Last year, we had already voted on lavender or light purple for our tee. Things can change though of course.
> 
> Another important thing to remember is that, you can also send me a tee that *fits you*, and the shop would still print them up for us.
> 
> Cheryl, I love your idea for our name. I also wanted to do the font in old style Disney to match the tee retro's look. For those of you who don't know, the castle design is just a copy of an old logo from the late 50's or 60's. I've forgotten now.
> 
> Now for the other design.
> 
> Trudi, Not sure about doing a bunch of different transfers. That might get interesting if you know what I mean. Also look kind of weird where the transfers meet up on the tee.  I can start a search for how much a big transfer would cost. Then hopefully we can go from there.
> 
> Anyways, in case you guys can't tell, I was really hoping to have a nice professional tee made up, that would look good for a few years to come. And like Cheryl said, put the wording so that it isn't dated, or too much in your face. I really wanted it to look *classy and blingy.* No one has mentioned *blingy* yet. Is that scary for some of you?  I had already boughten the glitter for them.



Mel - that sounds great to me.  I remember voting on the purple color   I would say go ahead and get quotes and what what can be done.  I like the idea of a shirt that isn't dated.  That way the divas who may not make this trip can still get a shirt and it can be used in the future


----------



## tinkermell

So I have been on the search for transfer paper. So far, can only find stuff for a professional heat setter. Sorry, don't have that.


----------



## Funball

i like blingy that is why i mentioned the iron on rhinstones!! that is classy and blingy and girly!  purple is good! easy to match easy to work with etc!


----------



## Funball

Queenbillabong said:


> Just for kicks and because there seems to be no mayhem to be found in BC, I looked on Zazzle and they do have Aurora's castle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very easy to either print your own or get one made there. You can also add text on the back like Cheryl suggested - DIS Divas and your name.
> 
> 
> Just a thought...........


 
i like that idea...i mean there is soo much i could do with a tshirt like that with that castle, i can add rhinestones, or add glitter or what ever



lulubelle said:


> I'm right there with you, Katie.
> I had to sweetly ask Trudi to do mine (and Bree's) last year.  Thank God for friends, right?!
> 
> The only issue I had with Zazzle is that I wasn't happy with their selection of available tees in my size. I really liked being able to try on and purchase my shirt this year. But Zazzle was easy peasy because everyone was responsible for their own.
> 
> I also really like the idea of all wearing "Minnie and/or Mickey" one day rather than a color. And I love Cheryl's suggestion of the sport team jersey type writing with our names on the back. Great idea!
> 
> Sorry about the absence of mayhem in BC, Theresa. You mischief-maker, you.
> 
> I'm up for whatever the group decides.


 
the only problem with zazzle is they can get expensive! and maybe not everyone can afford one of there t-shirts, for me i'd rather just make my own to cut costs, but still make it classy and blingy! and with zazzle also like said you cant try on the shirt........ 

sorry that i just all the sudden jumped in and woke up to the tshirt thing. but i feel that if we are going to do this it's a team effort!


----------



## Funball

tinkermell said:


> So I have been on the search for transfer paper. So far, can only find stuff for a professional heat setter. Sorry, don't have that.


 

try looking for *wonder under*... at any quilting store or craft store. its paper but you iron on oneside that you want the paper to stickto then peel of the rough side and then iron on the item you want to tshirt..it's easier then getting a kid to eat his peas!


----------



## jordansmomma

I prefer not to do blingy, I can just leave the stones off my shirt. 
I thought that we already decided on a pink shirt day? 
But then again I thought the shirt colors have already been decided on?


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

I kind of don't mind getting the shirts professionally done and paying that extra cost. The shirt I did myself last year came out kind of blah and I washed it and it got messed up. I'd rather pay extra and have it done nice where I can wear it over and over.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Steph, see why it's not too soon to start planning the shirts !!!
I do remember that we decided on pink for one day. I would rather not order a shirt from some where because I don't care for regular t-shirts. Last trip we all had different styles of shirts but we still matched. I like more of a blouse style T. I don't care what design is picked as long as I can get my own shirt. If it's done professionally can we send in our own shirt ?


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

BillyFan said:


> I like the idea of wearing a shirt with your favorite character on it one day.  I'm not sure whose idea it was, but I think I know who I would have on my shirt that day....



:


----------



## 21yankees

Funball said:


> it classy and blingy! and with zazzle also like said you cant try on the shirt........
> 
> sorry that i just all the sudden jumped in and woke up to the tshirt thing. but i feel that if we are going to do this it's a team effort!



Just wanted to let you know that being this is the 4th trip for the majority of this group it is a major group effort when it comes to anything that affects the group.



jordansmomma said:


> I prefer not to do blingy, I can just leave the stones off my shirt.
> I thought that we already decided on a pink shirt day?
> But then again I thought the shirt colors have already been decided on?



I believe the bling was going to be added after (if the individual wanted it, not mandatory by any means ). When we were discussing all of this (this particular shirt) we were all worried about Dawn   I remember deciding on the shirt colors but I didn't copy it over (was it there?) from the previous thread (we did go through a few threads since the last trip). 




VintageDisneyRules said:


> Steph, see why it's not too soon to start planning the shirts !!!
> I do remember that we decided on pink for one day. I would rather not order a shirt from some where because I don't care for regular t-shirts. Last trip we all had different styles of shirts but we still matched. I like more of a blouse style T. I don't care what design is picked as long as I can get my own shirt. If it's done professionally can we send in our own shirt ?



Mel is looking into a quote on the printing of the shirts and I believe she said for those that would prefer to send her a shirt that would be possible.  I'll probably do the same.



BillyFan said:


> I like the idea of wearing a shirt with your favorite character on it one day.  I'm not sure whose idea it was, but I think I know who I would have on my shirt that day....


  


steph


----------



## ams1201

I love bling!! I will work with whatever I have to.  I would prefer professional type shirts, but wouldn't mind making my own.  I am new so I have no idea about the shirts in the past.


----------



## mommaU4

jordansmomma said:


> I thought that we already decided on a pink shirt day?
> But then again I thought the shirt colors have already been decided on?



I checked back to see what previous discussions took place on the tees. It was pretty early on in the last thread. 

This is what I could find: 
A pink tee (any color pink),
a Mickey tee (anything with Mickey prominately displayed), 
a new group tee (the one Mel's son worked on), 
a lime green tee (the DIS color and sort of a tradition now) 
and then one more.  Either another matching color, or everyone wear their own tee of their choosing with their favorite character. 



That was what we HAD talked about, but who knows what it will end up being between now and then! LOL 



Just popping in to say hello!! Welcome to any newbies. Hope everyone is doing GREAT!


----------



## Queenbillabong

prettyprincessbelle said:


> I kind of don't mind getting the shirts professionally done and paying that extra cost. The shirt I did myself last year came out kind of blah and I washed it and it got messed up. I'd rather pay extra and have it done nice where I can wear it over and over.



That's the problem with the iron ons (and it happened to me too )  If you use fabric paint and/or glue, it will wash off and muck up the first time you wash it.  The shirts from Zazzle actually color the fabric, not iron onto it, so it doesn't mess up.  But even with the Tink one, some people made their own and some had it made, so it worked out well for everyone.  Mel - do you know if the printer you were looking into would do iron on or the kind that colors the fabric???



mommaU4 said:


> I checked back to see what previous discussions took place on the tees. It was pretty early on in the last thread.
> 
> This is what I could find:
> A pink tee (any color pink),
> a Mickey tee (anything with Mickey prominately displayed),
> a new group tee (the one Mel's son worked on),
> a lime green tee (the DIS color and sort of a tradition now)
> *and then one more.  Either another matching color, or everyone wear their own tee of their choosing with their favorite character.*



I'm pretty sure everyone agreed that another tie-dye shirt would be the perfect way to go, dood  



 


Oh wait, maybe that was just me???? Huh.


----------



## tinkermell

OK, you guys crack me up. I'm loving all of our conversations.  

Yes, you can send your own tee to me.  And even if the shirt color isn't the exact same purple, it should still be pretty in a group pic.  Or maybe we can pick *pink* instead, and have that be *pink* day. What ever we pick will be used as some of the background color, cuz it is cheaper that way. 

No, it doesn't have to have bling.  Now why anyone would not want bling is beyond me. (cough cough Deb)  

Yes, the shirt is colored. It won't wash off. The only thing that might wash off, after time, would be the glitter and maybe a rhinestone or two. But if you take good care of it and wash inside out, it should be good for awhile. 

Ok.....gotta run!

Have a super dee duper day!


----------



## toocherie

Hey gals!  Love all the planning talk!  That is one good thing we do--talk!

Welcome to any newbies--you might want to introduce yourself and also send Steph a pic that she can add to the front of the thread so you can be an "official" Diva!  

Busy day--TTYL!

(oh and Tina--I think that Grumpy t-shirt will look great on you!!!!!!  ha!)


----------



## Funball

i got a idea ..it came to me last night while i was sleeping.. ok if we all decided to order from zazzle. then why don't we get photos of the castle(or something disney) together, we can vote on the best one, and then do a t-shirt with the photo of the castle(ot something disney), zazzle overlays the photos onto the t-shirt! that way we can put our own names on it how we want or on the back like we been talking about... And we will all be matching!!   ..but the sizing is what i am worried about from zazzle...i bet there is other t-shirt website's that we can look into that might do this for us, if not with  photo maybe a print of something disney..   

\
also if we wanted some "bling" on our shirts could we add it on our own?


----------



## Funball

> Just wanted to let you know that being this is the 4th trip for the majority of this group it is a major group effort when it comes to anything that affects the group.



yeah i got that, but since i am newbie i felt like i should also give some idea's(not that they will be used or anything) and not sit back and not pull my wieght...


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Queenbillabong said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone agreed that another tie-dye shirt would be the perfect way to go, dood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait, maybe that was just me???? Huh.



Hey...if we do tie-dye again I can wear my shirt for the Mickey shirt and and the tie-dye day!  Less packing!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Beth- thanks for the info. I didn't see it on the last thread and must have missed it.  


Mel- I am down for sending a t-shirt of our choice to you if we all agree to that  

All this talk of t-shirt colors reminds me of Sleeping Beauty


----------



## Queenbillabong

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Hey...if we do tie-dye again I can wear my shirt for the Mickey shirt and and the tie-dye day!  Less packing!



Yay - more votes for tie-dye    .... and very practical, see???


----------



## tinkermell

Queenbillabong said:


> Yay - more votes for tie-dye    .... and very practical, see???


Too funny! 

Also welcome to our newest newbies!!!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Queenbillabong said:


> Yay - more votes for tie-dye    .... and very practical, see???



 I haven't worn tie-dye since Hypercolor shirts were popular years ago.  I remember it was tie-dye and would change colors in the sun and I thought it was awesome. I would be down for trying that. Is it like the ones that were shown from Etsy or Ebay last year?


----------



## Funball

hey i found this website.. they are t-shirt screen printers. and we can lay the image we want on any t-shirt 

http://www.customink.com/

and they migt be better then going through zazzle!?


can we pick our own color? cause everyone wants a different color and some want ty-dye..at least what ever color we pick it will still mesh well with the ty-dye shirts....


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Funball said:


> hey i found this website.. they are t-shirt screen printers. and we can lay the image we want on any t-shirt
> 
> http://www.customink.com/
> 
> and they migt be better then going through zazzle!?
> 
> 
> can we pick our own color? cause everyone wants a different color and some want ty-dye..at least what ever color we pick it will still mesh well with the ty-dye shirts....



Funball, each day has a different color shirt.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Funball, each day has a different color shirt.



 Makes it easier to spot fellow Divas


----------



## Funball

oh thanks sara, i didn't know that!!    silly me.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Funball said:


> oh thanks sara, i didn't know that!!    silly me.



If you look on the first page of this thread (post #8) you can see the schedule from last year and see that each day had a specific shirt.


----------



## BillyFan

toocherie said:


> (oh and Tina--I think that Grumpy t-shirt will look great on you!!!!!!  ha!)



Oh, Cheryl, you know be so well!


----------



## Funball

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> If you look on the first page of this thread (post #8) you can see the schedule from last year and see that each day had a specific shirt.


 
ohh i did see that,, but that was like months ago.. but mel was saying about a new shirt this year for you all and wanted to try and put a certain castle logo on it.. an they were talking zazzle and stuff and so i was just suggesting a different t-shirt screen printing website, that might do it cheaper....ohh never mind. it's hard to explain.


----------



## PrincessDuck

Just a quick hello!  I have been on vacation for 2 1/2 weeks!  We went thru Atlanta to visit with Chris' dad for a few days and then on to Florida to spend a few weeks with my parents.  We have not been to the beach because of the oil spill....which really sucks!  Chris will be flying back down here tomorrow from Ohio and we will drive home.  The kids are excited about staying in a hotel halfway!  Meghan wants room service.....can you say spoiled at 7 years old!  

Hope that summer is going well for everyone!

Daisy


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Funball said:


> ohh i did see that,, but that was like months ago.. but mel was saying about a new shirt this year for you all and wanted to try and put a certain castle logo on it.. an they were talking zazzle and stuff and so i was just suggesting a different t-shirt screen printing website, that might do it cheaper....ohh never mind. it's hard to explain.



Well the shirt that Mel is talking about we will all have the same color and same design.  We try to have at least 1 totally matching shirt.  The other days it is usually just the same color shirt but it doesn't matter if it has a picture on it or not.  

Like last year one day was tie-dye and everyone had their own variations of tie-dye but yet we were all in some type of tie-dye shirt.



PrincessDuck said:


> Just a quick hello!  I have been on vacation for 2 1/2 weeks!  We went thru Atlanta to visit with Chris' dad for a few days and then on to Florida to spend a few weeks with my parents.  We have not been to the beach because of the oil spill....which really sucks!  Chris will be flying back down here tomorrow from Ohio and we will drive home.  The kids are excited about staying in a hotel halfway!  Meghan wants room service.....can you say spoiled at 7 years old!
> 
> 
> Hope that summer is going well for everyone!
> 
> Daisy



Hi!


----------



## Funball

well ok yeah she explained it to me that way also.. but  that is why i was helping give new ideas for the one new shirt


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

My idea of pink would be a nice dusty rose.
And I'm with Deb, I'm not very blingy.
If we do tiedye again I kinda hope it's not on Fri. Sat. or Sun. I'm looking forward to having new shirts to wear.


----------



## Queenbillabong

Funball said:


> well ok yeah she explained it to me that way also.. but  that is why i was helping give new ideas for the one new shirt



I think right now we're just waiting to hear back from Mel on quotes for the new shirt.  That design/color has already been decided, so now we just have to see how much it will be to do it that way.  Every shirt/color is optional, it's just a way of showing togetherness......



VintageDisneyRules said:


> My idea of pink would be a nice dusty rose.
> And I'm with Deb, I'm not very blingy.
> If we do tiedye again I kinda hope it's not on Fri. Sat. or Sun. I'm looking forward to having new shirts to wear.



Think *PINK*!!!  (blingy pink is best )

Are you by any chance saying you don't want the tie-dye to be while you're there????  I'm SURE that's not what you mean   Who doesn't like tie-dye, really??


----------



## jordansmomma

prettyprincessbelle said:


> I kind of don't mind getting the shirts professionally done and paying that extra cost. The shirt I did myself last year came out kind of blah and I washed it and it got messed up. I'd rather pay extra and have it done nice where I can wear it over and over.



I agree! I am horrible at ironing...did you see my first shirt......



Queenbillabong said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone agreed that another tie-dye shirt would be the perfect way to go, dood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait, maybe that was just me???? Huh.



Awww...your like my hippie chic! 



tinkermell said:


> OK, you guys crack me up. I'm loving all of our conversations.
> 
> Yes, you can send your own tee to me.  And even if the shirt color isn't the exact same purple, it should still be pretty in a group pic.  Or maybe we can pick *pink* instead, and have that be *pink* day. What ever we pick will be used as some of the background color, cuz it is cheaper that way.
> 
> No, it doesn't have to have bling.  Now why anyone would not want bling is beyond me. (cough cough Deb)
> 
> Yes, the shirt is colored. It won't wash off. The only thing that might wash off, after time, would be the glitter and maybe a rhinestone or two. But if you take good care of it and wash inside out, it should be good for awhile.
> 
> Ok.....gotta run!
> 
> Have a super dee duper day!



I dunno.....but the only bling I prefer is the bling on my finger!! 



VintageDisneyRules said:


> My idea of pink would be a nice dusty rose.
> And I'm with Deb, I'm not very blingy.
> If we do tiedye again I kinda hope it's not on Fri. Sat. or Sun. I'm looking forward to having new shirts to wear.



I am glad i am not the only one! 
It bugs me when people are wearing bling all over their jeans & makes their bottoms look...........well ya know.....


----------



## stacielee

sahbushka said:


> Woo Hoo for being on the plane in 1 week!  So exciting!



Down to less than 48 hours!!!  By this time Friday, I'll already be there!



toocherie said:


> Hey gals!  Love all the planning talk!  That is one good thing we do--talk!
> 
> Welcome to any newbies--you might want to introduce yourself and also send Steph a pic that she can add to the front of the thread so you can be an "official" Diva!
> 
> Busy day--TTYL!
> 
> (oh and Tina--I think that Grumpy t-shirt will look great on you!!!!!!  ha!)



Yes, love the planning, even if I'm more on the outside than the inside this time 

And that's what I was thinking, Cheryl, of course Grumpy would look good on Tina's shirt


----------



## tinkermell

*Wellllll*l......I have some rough quotes for ya all!
 

It varies by who wants bling and who wants to send me the shirt. Also by how many ladies get the tee. The minimum order is 36 tees. Hopefully we will have that many going. Last year we had about 45. When I did my figuring I used the numbers 35 and 40 to divide everything up by. 

Set up fee was $120.00 for front and back printing. That would be the castle on the front and our name on the back. If we do everything on the front, the set up fee is $80.00. Tees would cost $9.50 in most styles. 2XL is $11.00 and 3 XL is $12.00. Not sure what the art fee is, but I used the highest quote for starters which was $40.00. To send your own tee the cost is $6.50 to print.  

Here goes: I added the tax, to the best of my knowledge. 

For a shirt with the works. Anywhere from $16.00 to $18.00, depending on the amount of women to divide by. The more women, the cheaper the shirt. 

Without the bling. $14.00 to $16.00. 

Send your own shirt:

About $10.00 without bling, with bling about $12.00. 

I am guessing on the bling pricing at the moment, but after looking at prices on the net, this is my guess. It could be alot less.  

They will be calling me back with the art quote I hope tomorrow. We'll see. 


Are you confused or with me? 

PS- I do cheap labor!


----------



## stacielee

Queenbillabong said:


> I think right now we're just waiting to hear back from Mel on quotes for the new shirt.  That design/color has already been decided, so now we just have to see how much it will be to do it that way.  Every shirt/color is optional, it's just a way of showing togetherness......
> 
> 
> 
> Think *PINK*!!!  (blingy pink is best )
> 
> Are you by any chance saying you don't want the tie-dye to be while you're there????  I'm SURE that's not what you mean   Who doesn't like tie-dye, really??



I do!!  Oh, I think you already knew that


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

tinkermell said:


> *Wellllll*l......I have some rough quotes for ya all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send your own shirt:
> 
> with bling about $12.00.



Sound good to me.


----------



## tinkermell

Stacie,

Woo hoo! 
Have fun with the big count down and packing!


----------



## Queenbillabong

jordansmomma said:


> I am glad i am not the only one!
> It bugs me when people are wearing bling all over their jeans & makes their bottoms look...........well ya know.....



  Hee hee!!  We like to keep bling away from any and all hineys - not so attractive   Finger bling is two thumbs up  



tinkermell said:


> *Wellllll*l......I have some rough quotes for ya all!
> 
> 
> It varies by who wants bling and who wants to send me the shirt. Also by how many ladies get the tee. The minimum order is 36 tees. Hopefully we will have that many going. Last year we had about 45. When I did my figuring I used the numbers 35 and 40 to divide everything up by.
> 
> Set up fee was $120.00 for front and back printing. That would be the castle on the front and our name on the back. If we do everything on the front, the set up fee is $80.00. Tees would cost $9.50 in most styles. 2XL is $11.00 and 3 XL is $12.00. Not sure what the art fee is, but I used the highest quote for starters which was $40.00. To send your own tee the cost is $6.50 to print.
> 
> Here goes: I added the tax, to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> For a shirt with the works. Anywhere from $16.00 to $18.00, depending on the amount of women to divide by. The more women, the cheaper the shirt.
> 
> Without the bling. $14.00 to $16.00.
> 
> Send your own shirt:
> 
> About $10.00 without bling, with bling about $12.00.
> 
> I am guessing on the bling pricing at the moment, but after looking at prices on the net, this is my guess. It could be alot less.
> 
> They will be calling me back with the art quote I hope tomorrow. We'll see.
> 
> 
> Are you confused or with me?
> 
> PS- I do cheap labor!



Mel - those prices sound great!  Thanks for all your hard work 



stacielee said:


> I do!!  Oh, I think you already knew that



I know - how many do you have now?????  

*We luvs the tie-dye *


----------



## BillyFan

tinkermell said:


> *Wellllll*l......I have some rough quotes for ya all!
> 
> 
> It varies by who wants bling and who wants to send me the shirt. Also by how many ladies get the tee. The minimum order is 36 tees. Hopefully we will have that many going. Last year we had about 45. When I did my figuring I used the numbers 35 and 40 to divide everything up by.
> 
> Set up fee was $120.00 for front and back printing. That would be the castle on the front and our name on the back. If we do everything on the front, the set up fee is $80.00. Tees would cost $9.50 in most styles. 2XL is $11.00 and 3 XL is $12.00. Not sure what the art fee is, but I used the highest quote for starters which was $40.00. To send your own tee the cost is $6.50 to print.
> 
> Here goes: I added the tax, to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> For a shirt with the works. Anywhere from $16.00 to $18.00, depending on the amount of women to divide by. The more women, the cheaper the shirt.
> 
> Without the bling. $14.00 to $16.00.
> 
> Send your own shirt:
> 
> About $10.00 without bling, with bling about $12.00.
> 
> I am guessing on the bling pricing at the moment, but after looking at prices on the net, this is my guess. It could be alot less.
> 
> They will be calling me back with the art quote I hope tomorrow. We'll see.
> 
> 
> Are you confused or with me?
> 
> PS- I do cheap labor!



These prices seem totally reasonable to me, Mel.  Thanks for all the hard work you've been doing on this!


----------



## mommaU4

PrincessDuck said:


> Meghan wants room service.....can you say spoiled at 7 years old!


I'm 38 years old and never had room service!  Let me know how she likes it. 





Lots of tee talk! Love it. Have fun planning ladies.  And thanks Mel for all your hard work as always!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Theresa, I agree, blingy pink is the best!!

Deb, my tee last year was crooked in the back. And all my bling fell off before we got there.

Mel, you are awesome, thank you for doing all that for us! I think those prices are reasonable too.


----------



## tinkermell

Thanks ladies!

I thought the price was pretty good too. 

What really helped is having a large group to help divide the cost up.


----------



## PrincessDuck

mommaU4 said:


> I'm 38 years old and never had room service!  Let me know how she likes it.



We will be at an Embassy Suites with free breakfast.  She will not be getting room service this trip.  She will have to wait for the Mickey Boat in December!


----------



## MamaKate

*Stacie*~  I hope you have a fab time on your trip & drinks lots of water in the heat .

*Mel*~ Thanks for all your work in getting the t-shirt going.  I think the prices are very reasonable.  Also for the Divas who won't being going on this trip, but may be going on future trips, it may be fun to order a shirt.  Since we're not putting the date on it, it will be a good shirt for other meets .

*Daisy*~ Your DD sounds like a lot like mine.  She has been the room service queen every since she was about 5 (she is now 13) .



mommaU4 said:


> I'm 38 years old and never had room service!  Let me know how she likes it.



 Really!  I know sometimes the prices and/or service fees are ridiculous, but it's worth a splurge at least once.  If I ever stay in a hotel with you, I'll get you some room service .




How's everyone doing???  It's good to see people posting who haven't posted in awhile.

My life is pretty repetitive right now. Here is my daily schedule.  I really can't wait to my son is done with summer school :

*Wake up at 4:45am - Take shower/blow dry hair
*5:30am - Take Devin to football practice (he goes straight to summer school after practice).
*Go home to finish getting ready for work.
*7am - leave house to drop Laila off at daycare & go to work.
*1:00pm - Take lunch to pick Devin up from summer school & drop him off at home (shove food in my mouth while I'm driving & return to work).
*4:00pm - Leave work & go pick-up Laila.
*4:30pm - Get home and start dinner, start a load of laundry, eat dinner.
*7:00pm - Walk around the neighborhood with Laila to get a little exercise.
*8:00pm -  Squeeze in some DIS time, straighten house, do laundry, make lunches for everyone for the next day, iron work clothes, give Laila a bath, put Laila to bed....etc.
*10:00pm - Plop myself into bed and wait for it to all start over again the next day .

My life is full of things to do, but they are all pretty boring.  I do love my new job.  It's a very low stress job which is rare in accounting and the environment is very positive. Hopefully it works out and I will be there for a long while. 

Talk to you all later .


----------



## 21yankees

toocherie said:


> Hey gals!  Love all the planning talk!  That is one good thing we do--talk!
> 
> Welcome to any newbies--you might want to introduce yourself and also send Steph a pic that she can add to the front of the thread so you can be an "official" Diva!
> 
> Busy day--TTYL!
> 
> (oh and Tina--I think that Grumpy t-shirt will look great on you!!!!!!  ha!)



Thanks Cheryl for that reminder. I appreciate it. 

And Grumpy is mine ....



MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Funball, each day has a different color shirt.





eatmypixiedust said:


> Makes it easier to spot fellow Divas







PrincessDuck said:


> Just a quick hello!  I have been on vacation for 2 1/2 weeks!  We went thru Atlanta to visit with Chris' dad for a few days and then on to Florida to spend a few weeks with my parents.  We have not been to the beach because of the oil spill....which really sucks!  Chris will be flying back down here tomorrow from Ohio and we will drive home.  The kids are excited about staying in a hotel halfway!  Meghan wants room service.....can you say spoiled at 7 years old!
> 
> Hope that summer is going well for everyone!
> 
> Daisy



I like to splurge every once in a while when I'm out of town for work. A few years ago I was flying back from NJ w/ Raine and our flt from San Francisco to LAX was cancelled so we stayed the night at a nice Marriott. She hadn't eaten since lunch so I thought I'd get her some room service. She thought that was the coolest thing to have someone bring a nice meal to the room just for her. 



Queenbillabong said:


> I think right now we're just waiting to hear back from Mel on quotes for the new shirt.  That design/color has already been decided, so now we just have to see how much it will be to do it that way.  Every shirt/color is optional, it's just a way of showing togetherness......
> 
> 
> 
> Think *PINK*!!!  (blingy pink is best )
> 
> Are you by any chance saying you don't want the tie-dye to be while you're there????  I'm SURE that's not what you mean   Who doesn't like tie-dye, really??



Thanks Theresa. I've been debating on sharing why/how this shirt has been chosen for sometime now (coming up on a year now) for the new ladies. 

And I still have my tie-dye shirt too and wouldn't mind wearing it again. 



stacielee said:


> Down to less than 48 hours!!!  By this time Friday, I'll already be there!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, love the planning, even if I'm more on the outside than the inside this time
> 
> And that's what I was thinking, Cheryl, of course Grumpy would look good on Tina's shirt



Have a great trip Stacie!

Maybe we can twist your arm a little to come on this trip.  



tinkermell said:


> *Wellllll*l......I have some rough quotes for ya all!
> 
> 
> It varies by who wants bling and who wants to send me the shirt. Also by how many ladies get the tee. The minimum order is 36 tees. Hopefully we will have that many going. Last year we had about 45. When I did my figuring I used the numbers 35 and 40 to divide everything up by.
> 
> Set up fee was $120.00 for front and back printing. That would be the castle on the front and our name on the back. If we do everything on the front, the set up fee is $80.00. Tees would cost $9.50 in most styles. 2XL is $11.00 and 3 XL is $12.00. Not sure what the art fee is, but I used the highest quote for starters which was $40.00. To send your own tee the cost is $6.50 to print.
> 
> Here goes: I added the tax, to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> For a shirt with the works. Anywhere from $16.00 to $18.00, depending on the amount of women to divide by. The more women, the cheaper the shirt.
> 
> Without the bling. $14.00 to $16.00.
> 
> Send your own shirt:
> 
> About $10.00 without bling, with bling about $12.00.
> 
> I am guessing on the bling pricing at the moment, but after looking at prices on the net, this is my guess. It could be alot less.
> 
> They will be calling me back with the art quote I hope tomorrow. We'll see.
> 
> 
> Are you confused or with me?
> 
> PS- I do cheap labor!



Thank you so much Mel for getting the pricing with all the options too. I'm going to copy this to the first page so everyone will know where it is. How far out will you need to place the order (if the group votes to go this way...I'm thinking that they will as the prices are much better than anything we have found online and gives us a lot of freedom) ?



MamaKate said:


> *Stacie*~  I hope you have a fab time on your trip & drinks lots of water in the heat .
> 
> *Mel*~ Thanks for all your work in getting the t-shirt going.  I think the prices are very reasonable.  Also for the Divas who won't being going on this trip, but may be going on future trips, it may be fun to order a shirt.  Since we're not putting the date on it, it will be a good shirt for other meets .
> 
> *Daisy*~ Your DD sounds like a lot like mine.  She has been the room service queen every since she was about 5 (she is now 13) .
> 
> 
> 
> Really!  I know sometimes the prices and/or service fees are ridiculous, but it's worth a splurge at least once.  If I ever stay in a hotel with you, I'll get you some room service .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing???  It's good to see people posting who haven't posted in awhile.
> 
> My life is pretty repetitive right now. Here is my daily schedule.  I really can't wait to my son is done with summer school :
> 
> *Wake up at 4:45am - Take shower/blow dry hair
> *5:30am - Take Devin to football practice (he goes straight to summer school after practice).
> *Go home to finish getting ready for work.
> *7am - leave house to drop Laila off at daycare & go to work.
> *1:00pm - Take lunch to pick Devin up from summer school & drop him off at home (shove food in my mouth while I'm driving & return to work).
> *4:00pm - Leave work & go pick-up Laila.
> *4:30pm - Get home and start dinner, start a load of laundry, eat dinner.
> *7:00pm - Walk around the neighborhood with Laila to get a little exercise.
> *8:00pm -  Squeeze in some DIS time, straighten house, do laundry, make lunches for everyone for the next day, iron work clothes, give Laila a bath, put Laila to bed....etc.
> *10:00pm - Plop myself into bed and wait for it to all start over again the next day .
> 
> My life is full of things to do, but they are all pretty boring.  I do love my new job.  It's a very low stress job which is rare in accounting and the environment is very positive. Hopefully it works out and I will be there for a long while.
> 
> Talk to you all later .



So glad to hear you're enjoying your job/work environment. 

steph


----------



## BillyFan

21yankees said:


> And Grumpy is mine ....
> 
> 
> steph



Fine.  I guess I'll have to come up with a different character.......


----------



## tinkermell

Good morning ladies!

I think if we place the order by early January, I will be good to embellish them after that. I already told the printers it wouldn't be till next year. 

Katie, Your life sounds crazy busy, but you sound so happy.  That makes me happy too! 

Steph and Tina, No fighting please! 

Daisy, Have a fun trip with your DD. How special! 

Theresa, My bling queen........ When you embellished your flip flops, did you get your rhinetones from the net, or from Michaels? I seem to have found a good site called rhinestoneshop.com for good prices and a huge selection. What say you? 

Ladies, I just want you to know that Trudi is already working on some fun stuff for the winners of the scavvy hunt. I want to play just so I can win her goodies!


----------



## Queenbillabong

tinkermell said:


> Theresa, My bling queen........ When you embellished your flip flops, did you get your rhinetones from the net, or from Michaels? I seem to have found a good site called rhinestoneshop.com for good prices and a huge selection. What say you?



Wow, that site looks awesome!!  I've never seen that many different colors......  The blingy flip-flops I have I actually purchased and someone did the designs for me (I'm not really crafty ).  The crystals I bought for my shirts I got from Michael's and they were WAAAAAY more expensive that those, but the same Swarovski crystal, so I think it's a good deal (and free shipping!).  The thing I know for the flip-flops is make sure you buy the crystal glue and not Crazy Glue or something like that.

I'm thinking I may feel a project coming on (cross your fingers no one gets hurt!!!).


----------



## tinkermell

Queenbillabong said:


> Wow, that site looks awesome!!  I've never seen that many different colors......  The blingy flip-flops I have I actually purchased and someone did the designs for me (I'm not really crafty ).  The crystals I bought for my shirts I got from Michael's and they were WAAAAAY more expensive that those, but the same Swarovski crystal, so I think it's a good deal (and free shipping!).  The thing I know for the flip-flops is make sure you buy the crystal glue and not Crazy Glue or something like that.
> 
> I'm thinking I may feel a project coming on (cross your fingers no one gets hurt!!!).


Theresa,

I have used GemTac to glue rhinestones on before. It washes really good too. How about a pair of flip flops with Mickey heads on them. Use a big one for the head, and 2 little ones for the ears. Wouldn't that be cute??  Hmmm......I see something in the future for me too! 

My DIL at one time was helping a lady get started on blinging out Haviannas.  Nordstroms was selling her flip flops....not sure if they still are. I believe the company was called Blingy Baby, cuz when she first started, she did pacifiers and baby bottles. 

If we do the tees, I'm going to invest in one of those Hot tip appliers. It sounds like it works really good, and is definitely permanent.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

MamaKate said:


> How's everyone doing???  It's good to see people posting who haven't posted in awhile.
> 
> My life is pretty repetitive right now. Here is my daily schedule.  I really can't wait to my son is done with summer school :
> 
> *Wake up at 4:45am - Take shower/blow dry hair
> *5:30am - Take Devin to football practice (he goes straight to summer school after practice).
> *Go home to finish getting ready for work.
> *7am - leave house to drop Laila off at daycare & go to work.
> *1:00pm - Take lunch to pick Devin up from summer school & drop him off at home (shove food in my mouth while I'm driving & return to work).
> *4:00pm - Leave work & go pick-up Laila.
> *4:30pm - Get home and start dinner, start a load of laundry, eat dinner.
> *7:00pm - Walk around the neighborhood with Laila to get a little exercise.
> *8:00pm -  Squeeze in some DIS time, straighten house, do laundry, make lunches for everyone for the next day, iron work clothes, give Laila a bath, put Laila to bed....etc.
> *10:00pm - Plop myself into bed and wait for it to all start over again the next day .
> 
> My life is full of things to do, but they are all pretty boring.  I do love my new job.  It's a very low stress job which is rare in accounting and the environment is very positive. Hopefully it works out and I will be there for a long while.
> 
> Talk to you all later .



 Kate-  I'm glad that you like your job. You are right, I have never heard of an accounting job that had low stress (2 of my aunts are accountants).  That's really awesome   



tinkermell said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> I think if we place the order by early January, I will be good to embellish them after that. I already told the printers it wouldn't be till next year.
> 
> Katie, Your life sounds crazy busy, but you sound so happy.  That makes me happy too!
> 
> Steph and Tina, No fighting please!
> 
> Daisy, Have a fun trip with your DD. How special!
> 
> Theresa, My bling queen........ When you embellished your flip flops, did you get your rhinetones from the net, or from Michaels? I seem to have found a good site called rhinestoneshop.com for good prices and a huge selection. What say you?
> 
> Ladies, I just want you to know that Trudi is already working on some fun stuff for the winners of the scavvy hunt. I want to play just so I can win her goodies!



 Mel- I agree with the other ladies. The prices for the t-shirts is very reasonable. Thank you for taking the time to do this for us and for researching costs. You are sweet and awesome as always!   



tinkermell said:


> Theresa,
> 
> I have used GemTac to glue rhinestones on before. It washes really good too. How about a pair of flip flops with Mickey heads on them. Use a big one for the head, and 2 little ones for the ears. Wouldn't that be cute??  Hmmm......I see something in the future for me too!
> 
> My DIL at one time was helping a lady get started on blinging out Haviannas.  Nordstroms was selling her flip flops....not sure if they still are. I believe the company was called Blingy Baby, cuz when she first started, she did pacifiers and baby bottles.
> 
> If we do the tees, I'm going to invest in one of those Hot tip appliers. It sounds like it works really good, and is definitely permanent.



 That's so cool Mel about your DIL blinging out Havainnas. I saw some Havainnas at GAP recently. Macy's carries some too. Some of them were on sale at GAP and some colors weren't. They sold out pretty quickly at one GAP store I went to. I like the name Blingy Baby. That's really cute  

A few weeks ago I bought rhinestones and some glue from Michael's. I have 2 pairs of flip flops that look like Havainnas from Payless. I was told that they were comfortable to wear. I was planning to try to bling them out but haven't had a chance to. I did start "pimping" out another bag when I got home late last night, but then I fell asleep. lol. 

Oh and thank you Theresa for suggesting Michael's for the rhinestones :


----------



## Funball

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Theresa, I agree, blingy pink is the best!!
> 
> Deb, my tee last year was crooked in the back. And all my bling fell off before we got there.
> 
> Mel, you are awesome, thank you for doing all that for us! I think those prices are reasonable too.


 

*pink* blingy is the best also, i am with princessbelle and theresa on that one!!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Good Morning Ladies,

Last night my close gf and I went out for dinner. I had a great time with her and she said that she can see that I'm happier and am making good progress.   We tried this Mexican restaurant that I had "discovered" last week. It's so hidden and tucked away (we both love finding places like that).   Here is a pic of the food I ordered: 







It's carnitas with a cheese enchilada and rice and beans. It was really good and my friend ordered shredded pork with tortillas. Our meals also came with a really scrumptious meatball soup. I also was thrilled to find out that they opened a Yogurtland last week that was close to where we were eating. Now I don't have to drive far to eat Yogurtland anymore.  I absolutely LOVE Yogurtland and I love getting their cookies & creme'  or their dutch chocolate and adding captain crunch to it.   For a while, they had a Twilight Chocolate that tasted good but it was seasonal. They constantly switch out flavors which is really neat and you can sample everything. Last year they had Tokidoki spoons which was really fun to get.  


I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Queenbillabong said:


> Are you by any chance saying you don't want the tie-dye to be while you're there????  I'm SURE that's not what you mean   Who doesn't like tie-dye, really??


No NO Not at all, I just like the idea of something new, Cassi did my tye dye and it turned out good ! I will go with the flow.


jordansmomma said:


> I am glad i am not the only one!
> It bugs me when people are wearing bling all over their jeans & makes their bottoms look...........well ya know.....


Tacky? Easy? Vegas type?    Sorry Vegas gals just having fun with ya !





BillyFan said:


> These prices seem totally reasonable to me, Mel.  Thanks for all the hard work you've been doing on this!



Sounds reasonable to me too. Can we go with just a little bling? A sparkle here and there?


----------



## disney-inspired

Hope everyone is sheltered from this heat! Phew! I went out to put up posters for our garage sale and at 10:30 in the morning and it was already 97 degrees. Now I'm in Ventura, studying for my midterm, and it's so much nicer!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

disney-inspired said:


> Hope everyone is sheltered from this heat! Phew! I went out to put up posters for our garage sale and at 10:30 in the morning and it was already 97 degrees. Now I'm in Ventura, studying for my midterm, and it's so much nicer!



 It is really hot today  I don't like 90 degree weather.   Good luck on your midterm  I do like the weather down by Oxnard/Camarillo.


----------



## Funball

I  ♥ The heat!!!  I just love nice, hot days like we been having!! this is truly summer!!


----------



## tinkermell

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Sounds reasonable to me too. Can we go with just a little bling? A sparkle here and there?


Sure no problem.


----------



## jordansmomma

tinkermell said:


> Ladies, I just want you to know that Trudi is already working on some fun stuff for the winners of the scavvy hunt. I want to play just so I can win her goodies!



You can take my spot! I am skipping the scavvy hunt this year. 




VintageDisneyRules said:


> Tacky? Easy? Vegas type?    Sorry Vegas gals just having fun with ya !


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

eatmypixiedust said:


> It is really hot today  I don't like 90 degree weather.   Good luck on your midterm  I do like the weather down by Oxnard/Camarillo.





It's been hot here, still a nice breeze. But hot.

Leaving for DLR tomorrow morning and so not ready for the heat. It's supposed to be high 90's! YIKES!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## lulubelle

Have a great time and stay cool, Court!
It's unbelievable hot, here.  My air is running full blast as I type...


----------



## eatmypixiedust

prettyprincessbelle said:


> It's been hot here, still a nice breeze. But hot.
> 
> Leaving for DLR tomorrow morning and so not ready for the heat. It's supposed to be high 90's! YIKES!
> 
> Hope everyone is well!



Have fun tomorrow and I hope it's not too hot or crowded there . A CM friend of mine told me the park was packed yesterday for some reason


----------



## disney-inspired

I think I'm bringing my bathing suit to DLR. I plan to ride GRR as much as I can tomorrow. I wish I asked to meet the girls earlier or later but I really wanted to be at DCA at opening to get FP for GRR. Oh well, hopefully I can get at least two rides in while I'm there. 

I'm not going to try and see WOC because I don't want to leave too late.


----------



## tinkermell

107 here yesterday! 

I'm out the door to go down south to see my Dad one night in San Diego, and then on Saturday to pick Kaitlyn up from LAX. 

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## kelmac284

FYI you can't get GRR fast passes first thing in the morning.  They use those machines to dole out the WOC fast passes and you can't get ANY GRR passes until all the WOC ones are distributed for the 2 shows or possibly 3 I am not sure if they add the ones for the 11 show if they add one.  But I know when we were there we wanted to get a GRR fast pass in the middle of the afternoon and STILL couldn't because it was still giving out WOC passes.  NOT a very good system if you ask me because GRR is a VERY popular ride in the summer and you have to do standby for most of the day!


----------



## toocherie

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Like last year one day was tie-dye and everyone had their own variations of tie-dye but yet we were all in some type of tie-dye shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!


  Would the person in the tie-dye shirt move a little to the left?



Queenbillabong said:


> Are you by any chance saying you don't want the tie-dye to be while you're there????  I'm SURE that's not what you mean   Who doesn't like tie-dye, really??



To quote Dawn:  "bom bom bom bom, walkin down the street"



jordansmomma said:


> I am glad i am not the only one!
> It bugs me when people are wearing bling all over their jeans & makes their bottoms look...........well ya know.....



No, I don't know--tell me!



MamaKate said:


> My life is full of things to do, but they are all pretty boring.  I do love my new job.  It's a very low stress job which is rare in accounting and the environment is very positive. Hopefully it works out and I will be there for a long while.
> 
> Talk to you all later .


  Katie--sounds like long days, but glad you're enjoying your job.



eatmypixiedust said:


> It's carnitas with a cheese enchilada and rice and beans.


  Are you sure it's not carne asada or something?  it doesn't look like pork--it looks like steak!  where is this place?  I love Mexican food



tinkermell said:


> 107 here yesterday!
> 
> I'm out the door to go down south to see my Dad one night in San Diego, and then on Saturday to pick Kaitlyn up from LAX.
> 
> Have a nice weekend!



You too--I know you will be glad to have your baby girl home!

Stacielee--I know you're likely on a plane right now but I am so happy that you are on your way to WDW!

Everyone--have a great Friday and stay KEWL.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

toocherie said:


> Are you sure it's not carne asada or something?  it doesn't look like pork--it looks like steak!  where is this place?  I love Mexican food



 It was steak but the name of the dish was carnitas y enchilada.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Hello,

It started raining here awhile ago but it's still a bit humid outside.  

My cousin's DD turns 9 years old next week and I sent her a b-day gift, which she should get some time today.   I got her Mickey & Friends shaped Silly Bandz from DCA.  She LOVES silly bandz and has over 300 of them.  I thought the Disney ones would be cute since they are only sold in the parks.   I added some cute headbands (the stretchy/cotton type) and a variety pack of lipgloss (she loves lipgloss).  

I also "scrapbooked" a sheet and framed it and sent it to her. I tried to incorporate pics of her when she was small and some pics that I took of her that are more recent.  Here's how it came out: 







I hope she likes it


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

eatmypixiedust said:


> Hello,
> 
> It started raining here awhile ago but it's still a bit humid outside.
> 
> My cousin's DD turns 9 years old next week and I sent her a b-day gift, which she should get some time today.   I got her Mickey & Friends shaped Silly Bandz from DCA.  She LOVES silly bandz and has over 300 of them.  I thought the Disney ones would be cute since they are only sold in the parks.   I added some cute headbands (the stretchy/cotton type) and a variety pack of lipgloss (she loves lipgloss).
> 
> I also "scrapbooked" a sheet and framed it and sent it to her. I tried to incorporate pics of her when she was small and some pics that I took of her that are more recent.  Here's how it came out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope she likes it



That came out really nice Pix.   I'm sure she's going to love it.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> That came out really nice Pix.   I'm sure she's going to love it.



 Thanks Sarah


----------



## toocherie

OMG we were on the SECOND PAGE!!!!!!


----------



## 21yankees

Good Morning ladies!

I hope you all have a great weekend and for those in the really hot areas (like me) that you stay cool.


steph


----------



## DizNee Luver

Thought I'd give the page a boost, since it was slipping lower & lower!!

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!!  Not much going on here, other than putting everything together to leave next Saturday!!

  I'll check in later !!  Have a good one!!


----------



## QueenDoOver

Wow Laurie!  That is coming right up.  I can only imagine a car ride with 9 people.  How crazy is that??  We are going to drive with 5 people and that is pretty scarry for me.  Hoping with Gram along, that kids will be on best behavior.  We will see!


----------



## DizNee Luver

QueenDoOver said:


> Wow Laurie!  That is coming right up.  I can only imagine a car ride with 9 people.  How crazy is that??  We are going to drive with 5 people and that is pretty scarry for me.  Hoping with Gram along, that kids will be on best behavior.  We will see!



We've done these road trips before & the kids actually travel quite well....its the older ones that will probably be the issue!!


----------



## mommaU4

Hey ladies, hope you're all having a good weekend. 
Just popping in to say hello and scan back a bit. 











MamaKate said:


> I know sometimes the prices and/or service fees are ridiculous, but it's worth a splurge at least once.  If I ever stay in a hotel with you, I'll get you some room service .


Awwww, thanks! 

You are a busy lady! Hang in there. 





tinkermell said:


> Ladies, I just want you to know that Trudi is already working on some fun stuff for the winners of the scavvy hunt. I want to play just so I can win her goodies!


Go Trudi!! 






VintageDisneyRules said:


> Tacky? Easy? Vegas type?    Sorry Vegas gals just having fun with ya !


Hey now. 
Actually, if I had a hot enough body, I'd cover the entire thing in bling! I wouldn't care if I looked easy or tacky one bit. lol 






lulubelle said:


> It's unbelievable hot, here.  My air is running full blast as I type...


Same here!! Soooo hot. I am dreading my A/C bill. 






toocherie said:


> I love Mexican food


OMG, me too!!! YUM!







eatmypixiedust said:


> I also "scrapbooked" a sheet and framed it and sent it to her. I tried to incorporate pics of her when she was small and some pics that I took of her that are more recent.  I hope she likes it



Cute job! I'm sure she'll love it!


----------



## sahbushka

Queenbillabong said:


> I think right now we're just waiting to hear back from Mel on quotes for the new shirt.  That design/color has already been decided, so now we just have to see how much it will be to do it that way.  Every shirt/color is optional, it's just a way of showing togetherness......
> 
> 
> 
> Think *PINK*!!!  (blingy pink is best )
> 
> Are you by any chance saying you don't want the tie-dye to be while you're there????  I'm SURE that's not what you mean   Who doesn't like tie-dye, really??



Oh, me...me I don't like tie dye!  Last year I wore a purple shirt with a pattern on it...it was a close as I could get myself to tie dye, but I love the idea about your favorite character day!  Since DL itself is my favorite "character" I would probably wear the Adverntureland T I got during the last trip that I just happen to be wearing right now!



stacielee said:


> Down to less than 48 hours!!!  By this time Friday, I'll already be there!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, love the planning, even if I'm more on the outside than the inside this time
> 
> And that's what I was thinking, Cheryl, of course Grumpy would look good on Tina's shirt



You have to be at the next meet and that is all there is to that young lady!

Mel - those prices look great!  Count me in for a little bling!  I wouldn't mind some on the finger to go with it but every time we get some money together it goes towards travel, go figure!

Hope all are well!

SarahMay


----------



## tinkermell

SarahMay, Yay....another blinger!! 

Laurie, have a wonderful and safe trip. Very special to take your whole family!

Well, Kaitlyn is home from Fiji, safe and sound. She had a wonderful experience, and has loads of beautiful pictures to show off. 

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Hi Ladies,

I sewed on some appliques to a tota bag. It took a long time but I was happy with the end result. Here is a pic: 






It was so hot this weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't stand the summer heat!  Saturday was 107 here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm glad that the temperature is supposed to go down this week.  

On Saturday I FINALLY watched Toy Story3. I had been meaning to watch it and just wasn't able to. It did make me cry and I thought it was a cute movie. I went to Nordstrom yesterday and bought some sunglasses ($10/EA). There are certain styles I like that they have but they sell out quickly. That's where I always buy my sunglasses from.   Recently I lost weight and last week my friends and doctor noticed.  I needed some jeans since mine are a bit baggy on me. I found 2 pairs of slim boot jeans at AE on sale for $13/EA.    I took my grandma and my little sister to a place for dumplings and also took them to a shaved ice place (similar to one I ate at in Taiwan a few years ago). It's shaved ice with almond jello and fresh fruit and a drizzle of condensed milk on top. It was really tasty.  



Here are pics: 














Hope you all had a good weekend.


----------



## disney-inspired

Just a quick hello, not feeling too good. I've been having headaches on and off today accompanied with fever and the chills. Either heat stroke or food poisoning 

Have a good night!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

disney-inspired said:


> Just a quick hello, not feeling too good. I've been having headaches on and off today accompanied with fever and the chills. Either heat stroke or food poisoning
> 
> Have a good night!



 Oh no!   I hope you feel better.


----------



## mommaU4

Hi ladies! Monday again. Only about 6 more weeks of summer vacation left here. My kids are eating me out of house and home! We went through four gallons of milk last week!  I'll be glad when school starts so my grocery bill will get back to normal, although not happy with all the back to school shopping, and the thought of homework starting again. Ick. 

Have a fabulous week everyone!






tinkermell said:


> Well, Kaitlyn is home from Fiji, safe and sound. She had a wonderful experience, and has loads of beautiful pictures to show off.


Glad she is home safe and sound. Wish I could see the pics. I bet they are amazing!





eatmypixiedust said:


> Recently I lost weight and last week my friends and doctor noticed.


Congrats on the weight loss. Love the tote! And the food is making me hungry!!





disney-inspired said:


> Just a quick hello, not feeling too good. I've been having headaches on and off today accompanied with fever and the chills. Either heat stroke or food poisoning
> 
> Have a good night!


Blah. Feel better soon!


----------



## 21yankees

Evening all. I hope you had a nice day!

Mel - I'm going to copy your post about the pricing and post it on page 1 that way we have it as a reference. 


steph


----------



## eatmypixiedust

mommaU4 said:


> Congrats on the weight loss. Love the tote! And the food is making me hungry!!



 Thanks Beth!  How have you been?


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Here is a video I took of performers singing Hey Jude @ the Hollywood Bowl (from the performance I went to a few weeks ago).   


http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v98/eatmypixiedust/?action=view&current=HeyJude.mp4


----------



## mommaU4

eatmypixiedust said:


> Thanks Beth!  How have you been?



Good. Bored. It's too hot to do anything outside. It was still 106 at 8:30 last night, so we are just holed up in the house lately. Summer here is like winter for some people, you stay indoors as much as you can. 


Morning ladies!


----------



## BillyFan

mommaU4 said:


> Good. Bored. It's too hot to do anything outside. *It was still 106 at 8:30 last night*, so we are just holed up in the house lately. Summer here is like winter for some people, you stay indoors as much as you can.
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!



Holy Cow, Beth!  That's hotttttttttt!

Good morning, ladies!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

mommaU4 said:


> Good. Bored. It's too hot to do anything outside. It was still 106 at 8:30 last night, so we are just holed up in the house lately. Summer here is like winter for some people, you stay indoors as much as you can.
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!






 Yikes Beth! That's hot!   I don't blame you for staying indoors. I would do the same where it's nice and cool.


----------



## MrsPinup

Good morning ladies!  I see I have been away so long there is a new thread and tons of stuff to catch up on.  This summer has been a whirlwind of activities and I have not had time to get on the computer.  I am still planning on attending and meeting all of you  

For those who have forgotten or have not met me yet, my name is Jen and I live in Nor Cal.  My hubby is in the army and away on the East coast for a year.  We have two sons (ages 7 and almost 6).  Two weeks ago I was able to fly out to see my DH for a week and we went to NYC, historic Philly, and the Jersey Shore....what a great vacation!  Last week was VBS at our church and I was a group leader for that for my third year.  I am still training for the Disneyland Half in September with a friend and am getting nervous and excited.  

I hope all is well and I am hoping to relax a bit more and read the board!


----------



## MrsPinup

eatmypixiedust said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I sewed on some appliques to a tota bag. It took a long time but I was happy with the end result. Here is a pic:


Where did you find those appliques?  They are soooo cute!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

MrsPinup said:


> Where did you find those appliques?  They are soooo cute!



 Hi Jen   Thanks! I bought them from a lady on Etsy.com  I can send you the link to the seller's shop


----------



## MrsPinup

eatmypixiedust said:


> Hi Jen   Thanks! I bought them from a lady on Etsy.com  I can send you the link to the seller's shop



Thanks 

On another note: I am not sure if anyone has been discussing this yet, but is anyone up for rooming together?  I would love to save some money by sharing a room with a fellow DISer.


----------



## MrsPinup

*bump*   BTW...I ordered some appliques, Thanks!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

MrsPinup said:


> Thanks
> 
> On another note: I am not sure if anyone has been discussing this yet, but is anyone up for rooming together?  I would love to save some money by sharing a room with a fellow DISer.



 The past trips had a sign-up for sharing rooms. I think they will probably have that again this trip too. 



MrsPinup said:


> BTW...I ordered some appliques, Thanks!



 Awesome!


----------



## karylrocks

mommaU4 said:


> Good. Bored. It's too hot to do anything outside. It was still 106 at 8:30 last night, so we are just holed up in the house lately. Summer here is like winter for some people, you stay indoors as much as you can.


I wish we could share! This morning when I left for work it was 55 and coming home at 5:30 it was 65 degrees.


----------



## cheshirecatsbaby

Did you guys already do the Vegas meet up? Am I too late?


----------



## katieandmattsmom

eatmypixiedust said:


> Hi Jen   Thanks! I bought them from a lady on Etsy.com  I can send you the link to the seller's shop



I would also like her link. Thanks! YOu are soooo talented!


----------



## katieandmattsmom

MrsPinup said:


> Thanks
> 
> On another note: I am not sure if anyone has been discussing this yet, but is anyone up for rooming together?  I would love to save some money by sharing a room with a fellow DISer.



I am up for a room mate again this year. I guess I need to check with my wonderful roomie from last year and see if she is planning to come again and if she wants to put up with me for another trip......


----------



## katieandmattsmom

cheshirecatsbaby said:


> Did you guys already do the Vegas meet up? Am I too late?



Vegas meet was done in June. Their thread is in the Las Vegas section.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Drive by Hi!


----------



## mommaU4

karylrocks said:


> I wish we could share! This morning when I left for work it was 55 and coming home at 5:30 it was 65 degrees.


I wish so too!! I'd love to find a happy medium somewhere in the 70's. 


Morning ladies!! Just a quick hello from me!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

katieandmattsmom said:


> I would also like her link. Thanks! YOu are soooo talented!



 Okay, I will send it to you. Aww, thanks for the compliment!  


I added a Cheshire Cat pin I have to the purse:


----------



## MrsPinup

katieandmattsmom said:


> I am up for a room mate again this year. I guess I need to check with my wonderful roomie from last year and see if she is planning to come again and if she wants to put up with me for another trip......


Just let me know! 



MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Drive by Hi!


 I was thinking that we need to try to meet up during the Half marathon weekend.  I would love to meet at least one person before the girls trip.  

Woo hoo...two days in a row!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

eatmypixiedust said:


> Hi Jen   Thanks! I bought them from a lady on Etsy.com  I can send you the link to the seller's shop


I'd like the link too !


MrsPinup said:


> Just let me know!
> 
> 
> I was thinking that we need to try to meet up during the Half marathon weekend.  I would love to meet at least one person before the girls trip.
> 
> Woo hoo...two days in a row!



I'll be there that weekend too so you'll meet 2 of us.
I think some others said they'd be there that weekend but I can't remember who.


----------



## MrsPinup

VintageDisneyRules said:


> I'll be there that weekend too so you'll meet 2 of us.
> I think some others said they'd be there that weekend but I can't remember who.


Mini-meet then!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Hi girls!!


----------



## Queenbillabong

Mel - just wanted to see if you ordered any crystals from that place?  I did get some for a project (I am blinging out an iPod case - too cute!).  They arrived within about three days (within the US).  I would suggest if you are doing the flip-flops to get the glue with the tip.  A bit on the messy side if the get the glue without the tip


----------



## toocherie

Hey ladies!  Just bumping us up from page TWO!!!!!


----------



## Porturican

Just wanted to pop in and say HI! I kept seeing this thread on the DisBoards but I didnt look at it until today. (I thought it was a set group of friends I didnt know it was an open partay!)   This sounds like soooo much fun and I havent even read many of the pages yet! I would love to join this trip but I dont know for sure yet if I can. (planning for my big 40 in early April 2011 for a trip to WDW) When do you need to know for sure who will be joining the trip?
I cant wait to catch up on this thread!
Adrienne


----------



## toocherie

Porturican said:


> When do you need to know for sure who will be joining the trip?
> I cant wait to catch up on this thread!
> Adrienne



Hi Adrienne--there's plenty of time to make a decision--usually by the beginning of the year you will want to know for sure so you can get a roomie, make travel plans, and get on any lists for the Meet and Greet, dinners (we make PS 60 days out) etc.  

Cheryl!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

VintageDisneyRules said:


> I'll be there that weekend too so you'll meet 2 of us.
> I think some others said they'd be there that weekend but I can't remember who.



 That's cool, could I meet up with you 2?


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Porturican said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say HI! I kept seeing this thread on the DisBoards but I didnt look at it until today. (I thought it was a set group of friends I didnt know it was an open partay!)   This sounds like soooo much fun and I havent even read many of the pages yet! I would love to join this trip but I dont know for sure yet if I can. (planning for my big 40 in early April 2011 for a trip to WDW) When do you need to know for sure who will be joining the trip?
> I cant wait to catch up on this thread!
> Adrienne



 Hi Adrienne,


----------



## MrsPinup

eatmypixiedust said:


> That's cool, could I meet up with you 2?


Yes! 



Porturican said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say HI! I kept seeing this thread on the DisBoards but I didnt look at it until today. (I thought it was a set group of friends I didnt know it was an open partay!)   This sounds like soooo much fun and I havent even read many of the pages yet! I would love to join this trip but I dont know for sure yet if I can. (planning for my big 40 in early April 2011 for a trip to WDW) When do you need to know for sure who will be joining the trip?
> I cant wait to catch up on this thread!
> Adrienne



Hi Adrienne, welcome!  I am Jen.

What a great day today   I was able to get in a 4 mile run today and did it in 36 minutes I also finished two hooter hiders - one for my friend who's shower is on Saturday and one for myself (I'm not pregnant, I just loved the fabric and wanted to make it and put it away for the future lol).  Tomorrow the DS's are going to grandmas so I can out to dinner to celebrate my birthday with my good friend.  We are trying out an Irish pub I heard about on Yelp.  Are any of you yelpers?  

Here are pictures of the hooter hiders I made today.


----------



## 21yankees

Evening ladies.

Welcome to our new posters. Page 1 has (and will) have all important information. Around the 70 day mark is when things start becoming finalized when it comes to meal planning. The scavenger hunt committee will let us know when their last day to sign up will be. 

Also wanted to let you all know that I am reading/checking in nightly (as I said I would on page 1), just don't post every day.

I hope you all are doing well. I started back to work at the end of last week and this is my first full week back to work so I've been in catch up mode. I am going away next week for work but will have internet access. I also decided to make my life a bit more hectic, I will be starting my MBA next month and I'm a on our PTA's board. Ever hear "if you want something done, give it to a busy person..." I will still keep to my schedule that I put on pg 1 and will let you know if I need to alter that.

Have a nice evening.

Steph


----------



## 21yankees

I almost forgot if you'd like me to add your picture to the front page please PM the one you'd like me to use. We have found it helpful to put a face with the name prior to meeting up.


steph


----------



## disney-inspired

Good evening everyone.
I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## mommaU4

Good morning ladies!! TGIF!! 

Have a good day and I hope you all:


----------



## eatmypixiedust

MrsPinup said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Adrienne, welcome!  I am Jen.
> 
> What a great day today   I was able to get in a 4 mile run today and did it in 36 minutes I also finished two hooter hiders - one for my friend who's shower is on Saturday and one for myself (I'm not pregnant, I just loved the fabric and wanted to make it and put it away for the future lol).  Tomorrow the DS's are going to grandmas so I can out to dinner to celebrate my birthday with my good friend.  We are trying out an Irish pub I heard about on Yelp.  Are any of you yelpers?
> 
> Here are pictures of the hooter hiders I made today.



 Very nice! Those are cute!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Good morning ladies,

Last night 3 of my girl friends took me out for a belated b-day dinner. We had planned it earlier this month since two of them were out of state the week of my b-day.    It was nice to catch up and I had a great time. We all went to h.s. together and and we just laughed so much and so hard.  

I chose Bubba Gump's in Citywalk (Universal Studios).  I had the shrimper's heaven, which is an assortment of various shrimp. I didn't get all of it in my pic, but here is a shot of some of shrimp: 







They have these license plate signs on the tables. If it's blue and says "Run Forest Run" it tells the server that you do not need anything, all is well. If you flip it to the red sign that says "Stop Forest Stop" then the server will stop at your table.   I haven't eaten here for a longgg time. 

There is a huge candy store called It's Sugar. I got flip flops that were on sale for $5 and also got a cute tote bag and some swirly gummie bears: 













While in the candy store, my friends saw this woman reach into a container of rock candy. She opened the lid (most of their candy is self-serve but they have tons of scoopers) picked it up with her hands and threw it back into the container and walked off.  My friend told a sales clerk who then removed the container from off the sales floor and took it to the back.  I agreed with my friends that it was pretty odd and strange that the woman did that. It's kinda gross too.  At least she didn't grab the gummie bears I got!  







My friends and I checked out a store called Mercado Chocolate' Loco. They had all sorts of chocolate products. I didn't try anything but I did take pics: 







-Chocolate Dipped Jalapenos- Never seen that before  







They have massive caramel apples. They are huge and are called Mammoth apples. 


We were walking around and I took a shot of the guitar outside Hard Rock Cafe. Here is a pic (sorry it's blurry): 






One of my friends had picked me up from my house and drove us down there. She had to drive to her bf's house so another friend of mine gave me a ride home (she lives close to me).  After two of my friends took off, we stopped at the Yogurtland in Citywalk. I was happy that they opened one there. I  Yougurtland so much.  lol 

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Queenbillabong

Rochelle, that looks like fun   I want some of those gummie bears now too   I've never been to Bubba Gumps - sad, right


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Queenbillabong said:


> Rochelle, that looks like fun   I want some of those gummie bears now too   I've never been to Bubba Gumps - sad, right



I've never been either...


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Queenbillabong said:


> Rochelle, that looks like fun   I want some of those gummie bears now too   I've never been to Bubba Gumps - sad, right


 I found a link to a site that sells the same gummie bears I bought:  http://www.nutsonline.com/chocolatessweets/gummies/gummy-bears/swirly-bears.html?utm_source=googlebase 

Thanks, I did have a good time   



MotoXPrincess99 said:


> I've never been either...



 You should try it. It's really good   Here is their website: http://www.bubbagump.com/   They have a location in Anaheim but I've never been to it. I've only been to the one in Citywalk


----------



## MrsPinup

^^^mmmm...chocolate.  There is a Bubba Gump's in San Fran that I have been too.  It is a great place to eat!

I am working on sewing an old dress pattern from 1952 today so that should be a challenge and tomorrow I have a 5K for Alzhiemers.  Hopefully I will find a friend to go with me just to cheer me on from the sidelines. 

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

MrsPinup said:


> ^^^mmmm...chocolate.  There is a Bubba Gump's in San Fran that I have been too.  It is a great place to eat!
> 
> I am working on sewing an old dress pattern from 1952 today so that should be a challenge and tomorrow I have a 5K for Alzhiemers.  Hopefully I will find a friend to go with me just to cheer me on from the sidelines.
> 
> Have a great weekend ladies!



  I agree! Bubba Gump's has good food   Our server told us how you'll notice that their restaraunts only have side and back view shots of Tom Hanks as Forest Gump displayed throughout their restaraunt. He said that Tom Hanks wanted 3 million dollars from each restaraunt for all facial shots of him.  I thought that was crazy! I jokingly suggested that he put a picture of Woody from Toy Story on the wall and he started laughing and said he loves Toy Story.  I told him Toy Story is my favorite too.  


That's so cool that you are doing a 5K for alzheimer's. My grandpa suffered from Parkinson's and alzheimer's (he passed away a couple years ago). Good luck!  I know you will do great and I hope your friend is able to go with you to cheer you on!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

eatmypixiedust said:


> That's cool, could I meet up with you 2?



Yes, of course !!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Yes, of course !!



 Awesome!


----------



## Queenbillabong

Rochelle - thanks so much for that link!  I found tons of cool stuff and they ship to Canada   I'm going to get some funky gummie bears for Christmas stocking stuffers this year, I think (I know - Christmas and it's only July )


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Queenbillabong said:


> Rochelle - thanks so much for that link!  I found tons of cool stuff and they ship to Canada   I'm going to get some funky gummie bears for Christmas stocking stuffers this year, I think (I know - Christmas and it's only July )



 No problem  It's okay, isn't there Christmas in July?


----------



## MrsPinup

eatmypixiedust said:


> Awesome!



I am glad there will be several of us able to meet before the trip.  I know that will make my DH feel better....he get's so nervous about my safety while he is away.  He will actually be there that weekend with me - along with our youngest son and one of my friends who is running with me.  I will have to take a break for a meal and some rides with you ladies or something.  What should we do?


----------



## tinkermell

Queenbillabong said:


> Mel - just wanted to see if you ordered any crystals from that place?  I did get some for a project (I am blinging out an iPod case - too cute!).  They arrived within about three days (within the US).  I would suggest if you are doing the flip-flops to get the glue with the tip.  A bit on the messy side if the get the glue without the tip


Hi Theresa!

No I have not ordered anything yet. I have not had time to even spit.  Of course I am not complaining as I just got back from a water skiing trip with the family. Think I will try and order some this week. I presume you were happy with the crystals? I have Gem-Tack glue at the moment which has a little tip. If I do the bling on our shirts, I'm going to get one of those Hot Tip applicators. Supposed to be much easier and permanent. 



MrsPinup said:


> Yes!
> 
> Here are pictures of the hooter hiders I made today.


So cute! Where did you find the first fabric at? I'd also love your pattern for those "Hooter Hiders!"  My DD uses hers all the time. She bought hers from Target, and had me add some more ruffles to the bottom.  Oh and it sure it good to hear from you again! 

Hi Adrienne!! Welcome to you! We have a ton of fun, and are always happy to have new ladies join up!! 

Beth, It hot here too! Blah........ 

Steph, Thanks again for keeping this up for us. 

Pix, Yummy candy and darling appliques! 

Cheryl, How is your Mom? How are you? 

Cristabel, I hope you feel better soon! 

Trudi and Sarah, Wish I could meet you all too at the Half Marathon!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

MrsPinup said:


> I am glad there will be several of us able to meet before the trip.  I know that will make my DH feel better....he get's so nervous about my safety while he is away.  He will actually be there that weekend with me - along with our youngest son and one of my friends who is running with me.  I will have to take a break for a meal and some rides with you ladies or something.  What should we do?



 Maybe we could grab ice cream from Gibson Girl on Main St and sit and chat or something. What do you guys feel like doing? What would you like to do when you are down here?


----------



## MrsPinup

tinkermell said:


> So cute! Where did you find the first fabric at? I'd also love your pattern for those "Hooter Hiders!"  My DD uses hers all the time. She bought hers from Target, and had me add some more ruffles to the bottom.  Oh and it sure it good to hear from you again!


Hi Mel~  I found the fabric at JoAnne's.  Both are Alexander Henry fabric.  I bought the pattern off of Etsy last year for $3 and have made them so many times now that I have lost the patten since I do not use it anymore - it's all by memory now.  I can try to type it up or maybe you can try looking for who sells it on etsy?   Let me know!



eatmypixiedust said:


> Maybe we could grab ice cream from Gibson Girl on Main St and sit and chat or something. What do you guys feel like doing? What would you like to do when you are down here?


mmmm...good idea!  I love their ice cream.  I am up for anything!  

Guess I better get to bed so I can be rested for the run.  I couldn't get a friend to accompany me so that's a bummer  This year I am learning that my "friends" are not really there for me when I really could use their support.  Is this normal for growing up?  I sure don't like it. Well, ladies....good night!  Have a great Saturday!


----------



## karylrocks

MouseAdventure Trick or Treat!! 

October 17! 

I have been looking for an excuse to get back to DLR before my pass expires and was hoping for a MA in the fall. I need a team! 

Are you game?

Sign-ups start Tuesday morning. Who's with me?


----------



## MrsPinup

karylrocks said:


> MouseAdventure Trick or Treat!!
> 
> October 17!
> 
> I have been looking for an excuse to get back to DLR before my pass expires and was hoping for a MA in the fall. I need a team!
> 
> Are you game?
> 
> Sign-ups start Tuesday morning. Who's with me?



Oh darn!  We will be leaving on the 13th


----------



## disney-inspired

another low key Saturday.
For those of you who are on facebook and haven't seen it yet, google my summer nightastic. It takes photos from your facebook and puts them in a specialized web commercial for you. It's pretty cool!

I guess I should study for calculus since my final is Thursday. PRAISE THE LORD!


----------



## 21yankees

Evening all.

I'm in San Diego this week for a class. I'll still be checking in nightly to do any updates, etc.

Also just throwing this out as an idea: If DCA is having WOC during the time we're there would anyone be interested in doing the Picnic FP option? This is the least expensive way to see WOC w/o having to deal with the extremely long line for the FP machines.

Post if you're interested. More details to come as we get closer to the timeframe we're able to make the reservations.

steph


----------



## MrsPinup

21yankees said:


> Also just throwing this out as an idea: If DCA is having WOC during the time we're there would anyone be interested in doing the Picnic FP option? This is the least expensive way to see WOC w/o having to deal with the extremely long line for the FP machines.



Steph~ Absolutely yes!  Great idea


----------



## lulubelle

21yankees said:


> Evening all.
> 
> I'm in San Diego this week for a class. I'll still be checking in nightly to do any updates, etc.
> 
> Also just throwing this out as an idea: If DCA is having WOC during the time we're there would anyone be interested in doing the Picnic FP option? This is the least expensive way to see WOC w/o having to deal with the extremely long line for the FP machines.
> 
> Post if you're interested. More details to come as we get closer to the timeframe we're able to make the reservations.
> 
> steph



Count Bree & I in, Steph!

Carol - I will be in WDW that week or I would love to be on your team.  Sorry, friend.   I hope some other Divas can make it. 

We moved Bree this weekend into her own little apartment in Redondo Beach.  It's a sleepy little beach town in the South Bay.  She loves it.  We are exhausted.

DH is having breathing problems, but his oxygen helps quite a bit.  He is resting.

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## BillyFan

21yankees said:


> Evening all.
> 
> I'm in San Diego this week for a class. I'll still be checking in nightly to do any updates, etc.
> 
> Also just throwing this out as an idea: If DCA is having WOC during the time we're there would anyone be interested in doing the Picnic FP option? This is the least expensive way to see WOC w/o having to deal with the extremely long line for the FP machines.
> 
> Post if you're interested. More details to come as we get closer to the timeframe we're able to make the reservations.
> 
> steph



I agree that the WOC picnic option is a good idea.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

21yankees said:


> Evening all.
> 
> I'm in San Diego this week for a class. I'll still be checking in nightly to do any updates, etc.
> 
> Also just throwing this out as an idea: If DCA is having WOC during the time we're there would anyone be interested in doing the Picnic FP option? This is the least expensive way to see WOC w/o having to deal with the extremely long line for the FP machines.
> 
> Post if you're interested. More details to come as we get closer to the timeframe we're able to make the reservations.
> 
> steph



 Steph- the WOC sounds great!   




lulubelle said:


> Count Bree & I in, Steph!
> 
> Carol - I will be in WDW that week or I would love to be on your team.  Sorry, friend.   I hope some other Divas can make it.
> 
> We moved Bree this weekend into her own little apartment in Redondo Beach.  It's a sleepy little beach town in the South Bay.  She loves it.  We are exhausted.
> 
> DH is having breathing problems, but his oxygen helps quite a bit.  He is resting.
> 
> Have a great week everyone!



 Is your DH okay?  I hope he is all right  


That's cool about your DD's apartment   How awesome to live close to the beach


----------



## QueenDoOver

disney-inspired said:


> another low key Saturday.
> For those of you who are on facebook and haven't seen it yet, google my summer nightastic. It takes photos from your facebook and puts them in a specialized web commercial for you. It's pretty cool!
> 
> I guess I should study for calculus since my final is Thursday. PRAISE THE LORD!



Good Luck on your Final!



21yankees said:


> Evening all.
> 
> I'm in San Diego this week for a class. I'll still be checking in nightly to do any updates, etc.
> 
> Also just throwing this out as an idea: If DCA is having WOC during the time we're there would anyone be interested in doing the Picnic FP option? This is the least expensive way to see WOC w/o having to deal with the extremely long line for the FP machines.
> 
> Post if you're interested. More details to come as we get closer to the timeframe we're able to make the reservations.
> 
> steph



Great idea.  I'm doing this next week with the family.   Will let you know how it goes



lulubelle said:


> Count Bree & I in, Steph!
> 
> Carol - I will be in WDW that week or I would love to be on your team.  Sorry, friend.   I hope some other Divas can make it.
> 
> We moved Bree this weekend into her own little apartment in Redondo Beach.  It's a sleepy little beach town in the South Bay.  She loves it.  We are exhausted.
> 
> DH is having breathing problems, but his oxygen helps quite a bit.  He is resting.
> 
> Have a great week everyone!



How exciting for Bree.  I love Redondo Beach.  Hope Hubby is feeling  better!


----------



## QueenDoOver

Hello Ladies!

Our family trip is shaping up and we are pretty committed to getting to Anaheim as early as possible on Sunday the 1st.  So it appears that I am probably safe planning a Diva Meet and Greet around 6:30 or 7.   Is anyone up for it?  I was thinking the Grand California Lounge would be lovely.

Other than than, anyone in the parks Mon-Wed, let me know and I will PM you my cell phone number and we can try and see if we can meet up and at least say hello.

Tracey


----------



## tinkermell

Good morning ladies!

Steph, Count me in for the WoC picnic! 

Carol, Won't be around, but have a wonderful time! 

Tracey, Wish I could join you at the Grand for some visiting. I will be basking at the beach at that time. Have fun! 

Linda, Hugs to you!!  

Bree, How fun!! On your own, and a place at the beach. 

Cristabel, Good luck on your final! 

So, today I'm getting ready for our annual beach camping trip near Santa Barbara.  I try and make as much food as possible before we leave, so I don't have to do so much there.  My girls are also taking turns fixing dinner.  I am blessed that our children all still want to camp with us, even though they have married. Be gee wiz.......who wouldn't want to camp right on the beach?  So anywhos, I will be busy packing the trailer, and all that goes with that.  

Have a nice day!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

lulubelle said:


> We moved Bree this weekend into her own little apartment in Redondo Beach.  It's a sleepy little beach town in the South Bay.  She loves it.  We are exhausted.



I love Redondo Beach.  Especially the pier.  DBF grew up in Redondo and still has a lot of family there so we go quite a bit.

I think WOC picnic meals is a great idea!  Hopefully it's showing when we go.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Hello,

Hope you all had a good weekend.   On Friday my aunt flew in from SF for a wedding. I got to take her to Yogurtland on Saturday night for the first time. She ended up liking it and was surprised how cheap it was   I told her it was yummy and now she knows why I love it so much!  

Saturday morning I went to DTD.  I saw a line in front of the Quiksilver store and asked a CM what was going on. Apparently you could wait in line for a chance to spin a wheel inside the store. The best prize you could win is a chance to meet Tony Hawk. They also were giving away a foam finger, sticker, pencil set, a t-shirt and a $25 gift card. They had a couple of tickets to give away to meet Tony Hawk. 

The thing is, some people waited in line over and over again. There was a dispute with one family because they waited in line 6 times and ended up winning the meet and greet with Tony Hawk. I don't know what happend but I think the store employees did not find it fair. 

I decided to just try my luck and if I didn't win, at least I could win something else  The 2nd group ahead of me won the last ticket to meet Tony Hawk. Darn!  I was told that you could bring a guest to meet him or bring your family or something. I thought that would be cool.  

I ended up winning an event t-shirt, but it's too big for me.   I wonder if I could wash it and shrink it?   I should have picked a smaller size but I wasn't sure of the fit. I also got a free double-sided Tony Hawk poster (not sure what I will do with that).   








I shopped in WOD and then I felt really hungry. I didn't go into the parks this time because I thought it would be crowded.  I didn't plan to stay long there anyway since I had to meet family later that day. 

I went to The Block and ate at Cafe Tu Tu Tango. I liked the one in Citywalk but it closed and turned into a Samba Steakhouse.  This is the only location left in CA.  Here are some pics of the food I ordered (I couldn't finish it all and ended up bringing it to my family): 






-stuffed mushrooms-







-5 Cheese Pizza (I added grilled chicken on top)-







-hummus with crackers and pita bread-  Their hummus is sooo good!! 








-some artwork that is for sale (painted by local artists)- 







Before I left, I bought an apple from Marceline's Confectionery. They said they would only have it for 1 week (this design). I thought it was really cute: 







I also bought a laptop skin and put it on myself (really simple to do and you can cut it):  







On Sunday my aunt wanted to celebrate her b-day early and my uncle's b-day, so they chose to eat at Macaroni Grill. The food was okay but I think I like Maggiano's better for Italian food  

Afterwards I went to Camarillo Outlet with my little sister. I only went to GAP to look for denim capri pants but they were all sold out.   We also checked out the Disney Store outlet there.  I noticed that they carry some items from DL at discounted prices. They had pins from DL that were on sale too from $4.99 to $5.99. 

Last week a friend of mine gave me a gift card to my favorite shaved ice place. I didn't know how much was on the gift card until I paid for my order and my little sister's.  My friend gave me a $50 gift card!   I was so shocked and surprised and I felt bad because she spent so much. I messaged her and thanked her again and she said she knows I love going there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is my order (cherry flavored ice with vanilla bean ice cream): 






There ice cream is sooo tasty and is really good. You can add it to the shaved ice or you can just eat the ice cream by itself.  



Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## MrsPinup

Good morning ladies!  It sounds like you all had a fun weekend.  I am about to head over to the gym and then take the boys to Sutter's Fort - a historic site in Sacramento.  I hope they like it. Have a great week ladies!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

eatmypixiedust said:


> Maybe we could grab ice cream from Gibson Girl on Main St and sit and chat or something. What do you guys feel like doing? What would you like to do when you are down here?


What day will we all be meeting? Sarah and I will be there Sat and Sun., and will head home Mon. morning.


21yankees said:


> Evening all.
> 
> I'm in San Diego this week for a class. I'll still be checking in nightly to do any updates, etc.
> 
> Also just throwing this out as an idea: If DCA is having WOC during the time we're there would anyone be interested in doing the Picnic FP option? This is the least expensive way to see WOC w/o having to deal with the extremely long line for the FP machines.
> 
> Post if you're interested. More details to come as we get closer to the timeframe we're able to make the reservations.
> 
> steph


Count me in !


tinkermell said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Steph, Count me in for the WoC picnic!
> 
> Carol, Won't be around, but have a wonderful time!
> 
> Tracey, Wish I could join you at the Grand for some visiting. I will be basking at the beach at that time. Have fun!
> 
> Linda, Hugs to you!!
> 
> Bree, How fun!! On your own, and a place at the beach.
> 
> Cristabel, Good luck on your final!
> 
> So, today I'm getting ready for our annual beach camping trip near Santa Barbara.  I try and make as much food as possible before we leave, so I don't have to do so much there.  My girls are also taking turns fixing dinner.  I am blessed that our children all still want to camp with us, even though they have married. Be gee wiz.......who wouldn't want to camp right on the beach?  So anywhos, I will be busy packing the trailer, and all that goes with that.
> 
> Have a nice day!


Where do you camp. Yesterday DH and I spent the day at Carpenteria, it's our fav beach. I love all the shops on Linden St. It was so nice to get away from the heat.


eatmypixiedust said:


> Hope you all have a good day!



Rochelle, your posts always make me hungry.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

VintageDisneyRules said:


> What day will we all be meeting? Sarah and I will be there Sat and Sun., and will head home Mon. morning.



 would Saturday work for you?  




VintageDisneyRules said:


> Rochelle, your posts always make me hungry.



   My food pics need to come with a warning: the following pics may cause weight gain or drooling!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

eatmypixiedust said:


> would Saturday work for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My food pics need to come with a warning: the following pics may cause weight gain or drooling!



Yes, evening-ish? We won't stay in the park late that night be cause Sarah has to get up so early on Sun.

 I love all the dessert pics you post. Dessert is my favorite meal.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Yes, evening-ish? We won't stay in the park late that night be cause Sarah has to get up so early on Sun.
> 
> I love all the dessert pics you post. Dessert is my favorite meal.



 I will probably get there around the late morning to afternoon. If everyone is busy around that time, I don't mind wandering around the park or something  

Eating dessert is the best


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

eatmypixiedust said:


> I will probably get there around the late morning to afternoon. If everyone is busy around that time, I don't mind wandering around the park or something
> 
> Eating dessert is the best



I'm meeting Sarah in the family meet area after the race. Then I'll head into the park and she'll go back to the hotel to shower. She'll meet me/us afterwards.  I can't remember what time she expects to finish the race. We can exchange phone #'s so we can meet up sometime Sat. Whenever you get in we can meet up and Sarah will meet us a bit later. Just let me know whatever works for you.
 Anyone else going that weekend? We can all exchange #'s and meet up whenever people want.


----------



## MrsPinup

VintageDisneyRules said:


> I'm meeting Sarah in the family meet area after the race. Then I'll head into the park and she'll go back to the hotel to shower. She'll meet me/us afterwards.  I can't remember what time she expects to finish the race. We can exchange phone #'s so we can meet up sometime Sat. Whenever you get in we can meet up and Sarah will meet us a bit later. Just let me know whatever works for you.
> Anyone else going that weekend? We can all exchange #'s and meet up whenever people want.



Anytime Saturday works for me...if Sunday is chosen I too will need to go back and shower.


----------



## tinkermell

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Where do you camp. Yesterday DH and I spent the day at Carpenteria, it's our fav beach. I love all the shops on Linden St. It was so nice to get away from the heat.


We camp at Refugio, about 15 north of Santa Barbara. We've been going there for about 23 years or so. 

We went to Carpenteria before. It's beautiful there too. I love any beach!  

So today I made 4 recipes of pizza dough, pizza sauce, precooked Italian sausage for the pizza, sausage gravy for biscuits one morning, zucchini bread, finished some baby blankies for twins, helped my DDs finish some of their projects, packed the trailer some more, and watched Luca for a couple of hours. It has been a full day! 

And YES........eating dessert is the best of the best!!


----------



## QueenDoOver

tinkermell said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Steph, Count me in for the WoC picnic!
> 
> Carol, Won't be around, but have a wonderful time!
> 
> Tracey, Wish I could join you at the Grand for some visiting. I will be basking at the beach at that time. Have fun!
> 
> Linda, Hugs to you!!
> 
> Bree, How fun!! On your own, and a place at the beach.
> 
> Cristabel, Good luck on your final!
> 
> So, today I'm getting ready for our annual beach camping trip near Santa Barbara.  I try and make as much food as possible before we leave, so I don't have to do so much there.  My girls are also taking turns fixing dinner.  I am blessed that our children all still want to camp with us, even though they have married. Be gee wiz.......who wouldn't want to camp right on the beach?  So anywhos, I will be busy packing the trailer, and all that goes with that.
> 
> Have a nice day!





tinkermell said:


> We camp at Refugio, about 15 north of Santa Barbara. We've been going there for about 23 years or so.
> 
> We went to Carpenteria before. It's beautiful there too. I love any beach!
> 
> So today I made 4 recipes of pizza dough, pizza sauce, precooked Italian sausage for the pizza, sausage gravy for biscuits one morning, zucchini bread, finished some baby blankies for twins, helped my DDs finish some of their projects, packed the trailer some more, and watched Luca for a couple of hours. It has been a full day!
> 
> And YES........eating dessert is the best of the best!!



That sounds just wonderful Mel.  I hope you have a great time.  I will miss seeing you though!


----------



## disney-inspired

Good evening ladies!
Busy day over here and I'm bushed.

Hope everyone else is enjoying their summer vacations.


----------



## sahbushka

Hi ladies...my mom and I went white water rafting this weekend in leavenworth.  It was fun but I am exhausted.  Hope you are all well.

SarahMay


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

MrsPinup said:


> Anytime Saturday works for me...if Sunday is chosen I too will need to go back and shower.



Looks like we're working on Sat. Late afternoon or early evening.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

sahbushka said:


> Hi ladies...my mom and I went white water rafting this weekend in leavenworth.  It was fun but I am exhausted.  Hope you are all well.
> 
> SarahMay



 I've been white water rafting twice and it was really fun. I remember the first time I went with my school, we got stuck on a huge rock and had to push off.  Glad you and your mom had a good time   


 Mel-camping at the beach in Santa Barbara sounds like fun. Was it crowded? I went to Camarillo on Saturday and there were so many RV's and vans packed with gear that were headed towards the SB area.


----------



## mommaU4

Hi ladies!! I miss you all!!  I've been missing DL lately too! Not good. I so wish I could just hop on a bus and be there and meet up with some of you planning mini meets, but no such luck. Oh well. 

I'm glad to hear everyone has been doing well. 

Steph, the WOC picnic idea sounds good. It will be fun. 

Linda, glad Bree is all settled. Hope your DH is doing okay. 

Rochelle, keep 'em coming! I love your pics. Although how on earth are you losing weight eating all that?? LOL Not fair! I look at dessert and gain 2 pounds. 

Mel, camping on the beach with family = fun times and priceless memories! Enjoy!! 

Ummm, what else?? I forget. Hello, hello, hello to everyone else. Take care! 
TTYL
Beth


----------



## kelmac284

Hey Beth good to see you and I thought I would add to what you said.  I soo know what you mean.  I was JUST there and already having withdrawls probably because I know it will be a year before I go back.  We upgraded the girls tickets to AP's thinking we would go for the holidays but then mom got this idea that we would go on a trip in November but I just don't know for sure if it is going to happen.  We have been talking for the past two years about a cruise or using her two weeks that she has on her timeshare but things just are so rocky I just don't know.

For the time being we are thinking of doing a week with the free dinning at DW but it is still not 100%.  She put down a dep but she can always cancel and since we haven't committed with airfare it is not solid yet.  And since by the time she finally decides I think it will be too late to switch to a weekend at DL it looks like the next trip we will be taking will be next June.

They released the dates for the Food and Wine at DL next year and they are doing it much later and since we really want to take the girls one more time before their passes expire it is not feasible or sensible for mom and I to try and go for a F&W trip in May and then turn around and go back the beginning of June before the girls passes expire.

SOOO it doesn't look like we will be making any kind of ladies trip next year, mini meet or anything 

Our plan is to wait and go the day the girls get out of school on June 10th and at least we can make the last weekend of F&W and take the girls with their passes and get a short prob 4 day trip in.

I am really bummed that I won't get to see any of the divas and esp about mouseadventure (it seems I am never going to get to do one of those  ) but we do what we must sometimes to make everything work out and I don't want to waste the girls passes.  SOOOO that is our plans.  Don't know if Nov will happen but at least we have next June to look forward to!

But I know what you mean Beth.  Even though I was JUST there I already want to go back!!  I REALLY want to do a holiday trip but alas it is prob not going to happen.  Oh well.  Maybe next year!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

mommaU4 said:


> Hi ladies!! I miss you all!!  I've been missing DL lately too! Not good. I so wish I could just hop on a bus and be there and meet up with some of you planning mini meets, but no such luck. Oh well.
> 
> I'm glad to hear everyone has been doing well.
> 
> Steph, the WOC picnic idea sounds good. It will be fun.
> 
> Linda, glad Bree is all settled. Hope your DH is doing okay.
> 
> Rochelle, keep 'em coming! I love your pics. Although how on earth are you losing weight eating all that?? LOL Not fair! I look at dessert and gain 2 pounds.
> 
> Mel, camping on the beach with family = fun times and priceless memories! Enjoy!!
> 
> Ummm, what else?? I forget. Hello, hello, hello to everyone else. Take care!
> TTYL
> Beth



 Hi Beth   How are you?  I started losing weight by trying to choose healthier food and ones that are not super greasy or oily. I also share my food so I don't eat the whole thing.   Yogurtland is fat free and the shaved ice is gluten free.  I know they don't use chemicals and such in their products. I used to eat really bad snacks and I stopped buying those and try to buy healthier ones. If I crave something and it's late at night, I will eat watermelon or some grapes and that helps, rather than eating something like chips.   I also stopped drinking Coke and Pepsi and Root Beer. I thought it would be difficult but it's not. I do like Peach Tea Snapple with green and black tea leaves or orange vitamin water


----------



## karylrocks

lulubelle said:


> Count Bree & I in, Steph!
> 
> Carol - I will be in WDW that week or I would love to be on your team.  Sorry, friend.   I hope some other Divas can make it.
> 
> We moved Bree this weekend into her own little apartment in Redondo Beach.  It's a sleepy little beach town in the South Bay.  She loves it.  We are exhausted.
> 
> DH is having breathing problems, but his oxygen helps quite a bit.  He is resting.
> 
> Have a great week everyone!


Linda, have a great time at WDW but I am sorry I will miss you! Bree's apartment sounds great. Bryan will be moving to an apartment in Eugene in about 5 weeks. New adventures! I hope your DH is doing better.



21yankees said:


> Evening all.
> 
> I'm in San Diego this week for a class. I'll still be checking in nightly to do any updates, etc.
> 
> Also just throwing this out as an idea: If DCA is having WOC during the time we're there would anyone be interested in doing the Picnic FP option? This is the least expensive way to see WOC w/o having to deal with the extremely long line for the FP machines.
> 
> Post if you're interested. More details to come as we get closer to the timeframe we're able to make the reservations.
> 
> steph


I think it is a great idea!!



sahbushka said:


> Hi ladies...my mom and I went white water rafting this weekend in leavenworth.  It was fun but I am exhausted.  Hope you are all well.
> 
> SarahMay


I love Leavenworth but it has been a loooong time since I have been there. It is such a long drive from, well.....everywhere!

Well I am having to resort to other means to find a team for MouseAdventure. I am trying to get someone from the MousePlanet site to join up with. I am determined to do it though, even with complete strangers! As we all know, we don't stay strangers for long.

I am just about to update the Seattle trip thread with our final schedule, in case anyone out there is still planning to go and just not telling me!


----------



## katieandmattsmom

21yankees said:


> Evening all.
> 
> I'm in San Diego this week for a class. I'll still be checking in nightly to do any updates, etc.
> 
> Also just throwing this out as an idea: If DCA is having WOC during the time we're there would anyone be interested in doing the Picnic FP option? This is the least expensive way to see WOC w/o having to deal with the extremely long line for the FP machines.
> 
> Post if you're interested. More details to come as we get closer to the timeframe we're able to make the reservations.
> 
> steph



I would love too do this! I also want to do the BBQ! So excited we got to add the exchange student to our trip to DL and the cruise in January.


----------



## katieandmattsmom

karylrocks said:


> Linda, have a great time at WDW but I am sorry I will miss you! Bree's apartment sounds great. Bryan will be moving to an apartment in Eugene in about 5 weeks. New adventures! I hope your DH is doing better.
> 
> I think it is a great idea!!
> 
> I love Leavenworth but it has been a loooong time since I have been there. It is such a long drive from, well.....everywhere!
> 
> Well I am having to resort to other means to find a team for MouseAdventure. I am trying to get someone from the MousePlanet site to join up with. I am determined to do it though, even with complete strangers! As we all know, we don't stay strangers for long.
> 
> I am just about to update the Seattle trip thread with our final schedule, in case anyone out there is still planning to go and just not telling me!



We live a hour a way from Leavenworth and love to spend the day there. In the winter they have this tube park in which you sit in your tube and it pulls you up the hill. It is so fun!


----------



## mommaU4

kelmac284 said:


> For the time being we are thinking of doing a week with the free dinning at DW but it is still not 100%.


Hopefully that works out for you! I miss WDW too. 





eatmypixiedust said:


> Hi Beth   How are you?  I started losing weight by trying to choose healthier food and ones that are not super greasy or oily. I also share my food so I don't eat the whole thing.


Share?? But I'm greedy and want the whole thing. And that's why I don't lose weight!! LOL!





karylrocks said:


> I am trying to get someone from the MousePlanet site to join up with. I am determined to do it though, even with complete strangers! As we all know, we don't stay strangers for long.


Good luck! 






katieandmattsmom said:


> I would love too do this! I also want to do the BBQ! So excited we got to add the exchange student to our trip to DL and the cruise in January.


How fun for him to do a Disney cruise and trip.


----------



## tinkermell

*Good Morning! *


----------



## karylrocks

mornin'...............


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

mommaU4 said:


> Share?? But I'm greedy and want the whole thing. And that's why I don't lose weight!! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Sometimes I hide things because my DH will eat them all up, things like candy I buy at DL.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

mommaU4 said:


> Share?? But I'm greedy and want the whole thing. And that's why I don't lose weight!! LOL!



  I don't mind sharing food because if it's super tasty to me, I want others to try it too.   The only food I refuse to share is a dole whip float! Get your own!!   



VintageDisneyRules said:


> Sometimes I hide things because my DH will eat them all up, things like candy I buy at DL.



  Too funny!


----------



## Queenbillabong

mommaU4 said:


> Share?? But I'm greedy and want the whole thing.





eatmypixiedust said:


> I don't mind sharing food because if it's super tasty to me, I want others to try it too.




My DS is a combo of you two - if it's tasty he wants to share (meaning he wants some of mine), but he wants the whole thing (both his and mine ) and won't share his   Darn kid!!!!


----------



## MrsPinup

Good morning ladies!



VintageDisneyRules said:


> Sometimes I hide things because my DH will eat them all up, things like candy I buy at DL.



I have to do the same thing at my home


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Queenbillabong said:


> My DS is a combo of you two - if it's tasty he wants to share (meaning he wants some of mine), but he wants the whole thing (both his and mine ) and won't share his   Darn kid!!!!



 My little sister is selfish when it comes to food  She does not like to share, yet when I have something she likes, she just helps herself without asking.  I told her that she reminds me of that episode of Friends where they discover: "JOEY DOESN'T SHARE FOOD!!!"


----------



## disney-super-mom

Thought I'd pop in to say "*Good Late Morning and Good Almost Afternoon!*" 

Missing everyone!  Wish I wasn't so busy!  I do try to read up on the thread as much as I can.  I just don't post very often.  Gotta get back to my lesson plans....physical education and health lessons integrated with science.  Yeah baby! Whooo hoooo!


----------



## disney-inspired

I will share a lot of things, even money if I can spare it but do not, I repeat, DO NOT touch my food.


----------



## mommaU4

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Sometimes I hide things because my DH will eat them all up, things like candy I buy at DL.







disney-super-mom said:


> Missing everyone!








disney-inspired said:


> I will share a lot of things, even money if I can spare it but do not, I repeat, DO NOT touch my food.








Hello pretty ladies! Happy Hump Day! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## tinkermell

Bye! 

Everyone have a nice couple of weeks!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

tinkermell said:


> Bye!
> 
> Everyone have a nice couple of weeks!



 Have a great time with your family Mel!


----------



## MrsPinup

Good afternoon!  I tried to go running this morning, but was feeling sick so ended up coming home and catching up on Big Brother  I'm feeling better now which is good since I need to run some errands.  I just purchased my MHP passes for October 12th and am super excited.  We have never been to DLR for Halloween time and it should be a wonderful experience!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

MrsPinup said:


> Good afternoon!  I tried to go running this morning, but was feeling sick so ended up coming home and catching up on Big Brother  I'm feeling better now which is good since I need to run some errands.  I just purchased my MHP passes for October 12th and am super excited.  We have never been to DLR for Halloween time and it should be a wonderful experience!



I love the parks during Halloween !


----------



## 4fosterkids

Hello Diva's....
Just a quick fly by....looks like I missed subbing to this thread earlier.  I won't try to catch up.  Just wanted to say hi and wish everybody well 

For those who know Dagny from the ?2nd trip...She'll be out from TX for a few days and gets 1 day at DLR on 8/11 and we are going to do WOC w/ her.  If anybody's in town and wants to join us.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

MrsPinup said:


> Good afternoon!  I tried to go running this morning, but was feeling sick so ended up coming home and catching up on Big Brother  I'm feeling better now which is good since I need to run some errands.  I just purchased my MHP passes for October 12th and am super excited.  We have never been to DLR for Halloween time and it should be a wonderful experience!



 Awesome on the tickets for MHP   I went the past 2 Halloween's but I think I'm going to skip it this year. I think my family and I picked a bad day last year becuase the traffic was a nightmare (it took me 3 hrs to get to DCA  ) and it was super crowded when we went.   We did have fun though and I loved their strawberry fruit leather that they were giving out.   I bought those reusable shopping bags from Disney Store and my siblings and I used it for candy. You get tons of candy   I think a sturdy beach bag or even those canvas Whole Foods bags are durable for toting lots of candy  

The first time my siblings and I went it wasn't busy at all and we had a blast riding the rides at night. It's cool because it gives you a chance to ride rides and the wait time is not as bad


----------



## disney-inspired

Hello 
Today was my last day of calculus! I was really nervous taking the final but I tried my hardest, I can only pray that my teacher is merciful and grades on BIG curve. She has done that somewhat on certain quizzes or group work. At least I know she does give partial credit if you try on the problems. I just need to pass so badly that my stomach is in knots. If I don't pass and it's because I'm like 2% away, I will be so upset. I did all the extra credit she offered so she can't say I didn't try.

Enough math talk, the point is I'm freeeee 

Oh and I get to sign my lease this weekend!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Good morning,

Yesterday I had an appointment and was grabbing lunch to go afterwards. While waiting in line, this guy starts staring at my purse. He said: "What brand is that? Is it LeSports Sac?" I told him it was Tokidoki for LeSports Sac. He said: "Woah, I like some of the characters. Where did you get it?"  From there, he started chatting with me and asked what I do for a living, told me that he works at a local place nearby. He asked me what school I went to, etc. His order was called and he said: "Well it was nice meeting you, best of luck with everything. Take care!"   I thought it was ironic because my therapist asked me what I felt could help me boost up my confidence and self-esteem more. I told her I think it would help if maybe guys recognized me or talked to me. I didn't think of this as a flirty encounter or anything but I think it just helped myself to be open. I was told that I am doing great when it comes to socializing and just talking to people. 


 Last night I went to a cupcake shop in Westlake. It's called Sweet Arleen's. They are fairly new and I tried their cupcakes before   They were on the show Cupcake Wars this week on the Food Network and won!  They have good cupcakes and the buttercream frosting is very light and isn't overwhelming or too sweet. For 2 days only, they are selling a snack-pack box of 4 cupcakes that they made towards the end of Cupcake Wars. I bought one box: 








From the top (left-right): strawberry smoothie cupcake, a chocolate one that had a rasberry buttercream in the center, red velvet with licorice, the last one had mini m&m's inside with some nuts or peanut brittle and the top had chocolate buttercream with homemade caramel popcorn on top.  


I wanted to try this cupcake (it's a banana with caramel).  It was tasty too  







I brought the cupcakes to my parents house and me, my dad and brother consumed it all. I shared it with them because I would have eaten all the cupcakes myself!


----------



## MrsPinup

Good morning!
Rochelle~  Thanks for the tip on candy bags.  The Halloween thread is going crazy and I cannot even keep up with them.  Many are upset that the schedule is not finished for October, but I could care less.  I am just ecstatic to go and will play my trip by ear.  Everyone else wants to plan each minute of their day.  I cannot hang


----------



## eatmypixiedust

MrsPinup said:


> Good morning!
> Rochelle~  Thanks for the tip on candy bags.  The Halloween thread is going crazy and I cannot even keep up with them.  Many are upset that the schedule is not finished for October, but I could care less.  I am just ecstatic to go and will play my trip by ear.  Everyone else wants to plan each minute of their day.  I cannot hang



 No problem.   I didn't know there was an MHT thread already but I guess like you said, some people like to plan far ahead  

Just an FYI- they have various DJ's throughout DCA that play music on their MAC laptops. The best DJ my siblings and I liked was over in the Hollywood Backlot area (the stage area across from the Monsters Inc ride).   Mr and Mrs. Incredible and Frozone were there and Sulley and we danced and took pics with them. It's really fun because there is less of a mob of people so you can get their autograph and take pics with them.   That was a fun area though and you can get down and funky with them


----------



## eatmypixiedust

I just wanted to share that recently I bought a pair of slip-on Crocs from the park. They had them in Greetings in DCA and I've seen them in Five & Dime in Toontown. I haven't seen these in other stores in park.  

They are really comfortable and they passed the Disney feet test   I wore them to the park recently and my feet didn't hurt. I've tried various shoes and these seem to be the most comfy. Inside is a comfy Crocs cushion. The heel part is not flat and straight and has some arch to it.  

I've been wearing laceless Converse to the parks and bought Dr. Scholl's cushions and put them inside. It did help and my feet didn't hurt as much but these Crocs feel better for me.   Just wanted to share. I haven't seen these on the Crocs website and am not sure if it is maybe a park exclusive.


----------



## mommaU4

MrsPinup said:


> We have never been to DLR for Halloween time and it should be a wonderful experience!


My favorite time to be in the parks!! Of course, it's also a popular time to be there, and it seems the crowds get worse every year. Hopefully it's not bad when you go. 





4fosterkids said:


> For those who know Dagny from the ?2nd trip...She'll be out from TX for a few days and gets 1 day at DLR on 8/11 and we are going to do WOC w/ her.  If anybody's in town and wants to join us.


Dagny is a lot of fun and really nice. Have a good time!! 





disney-inspired said:


> Enough math talk, the point is I'm freeeee
> 
> Oh and I get to sign my lease this weekend!


  





Rochelle, you are killin me with those cupcake pics! Cute Crocs too. 




Hello everyone!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

eatmypixiedust said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Yesterday I had an appointment and was grabbing lunch to go afterwards. While waiting in line, this guy starts staring at my purse. He said: "What brand is that? Is it LeSports Sac?" I told him it was Tokidoki for LeSports Sac. He said: "Woah, I like some of the characters. Where did you get it?"  From there, he started chatting with me and asked what I do for a living, told me that he works at a local place nearby. He asked me what school I went to, etc. His order was called and he said: "Well it was nice meeting you, best of luck with everything. Take care!"   I thought it was ironic because my therapist asked me what I felt could help me boost up my confidence and self-esteem more. I told her I think it would help if maybe guys recognized me or talked to me. I didn't think of this as a flirty encounter or anything but I think it just helped myself to be open. I was told that I am doing great when it comes to socializing and just talking to people.
> 
> 
> Last night I went to a cupcake shop in Westlake. It's called Sweet Arleen's. They are fairly new and I tried their cupcakes before   They were on the show Cupcake Wars this week on the Food Network and won!  They have good cupcakes and the buttercream frosting is very light and isn't overwhelming or too sweet. For 2 days only, they are selling a snack-pack box of 4 cupcakes that they made towards the end of Cupcake Wars. I bought one box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the top (left-right): strawberry smoothie cupcake, a chocolate one that had a rasberry buttercream in the center, red velvet with licorice, the last one had mini m&m's inside with some nuts or peanut brittle and the top had chocolate buttercream with homemade caramel popcorn on top.
> 
> 
> I wanted to try this cupcake (it's a banana with caramel).  It was tasty too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I brought the cupcakes to my parents house and me, my dad and brother consumed it all. I shared it with them because I would have eaten all the cupcakes myself!


My sister went there over the weekend and showed me what she bought. I'm going to have to take a trip out there and get some. Is it crazy to drive 1 & 1/2 hours just for cupcakes?  We have a shop here but their cupcakes are nothing special, in fact mine are way better.


eatmypixiedust said:


> I just wanted to share that recently I bought a pair of slip-on Crocs from the park. They had them in Greetings in DCA and I've seen them in Five & Dime in Toontown. I haven't seen these in other stores in park.
> 
> They are really comfortable and they passed the Disney feet test   I wore them to the park recently and my feet didn't hurt. I've tried various shoes and these seem to be the most comfy. Inside is a comfy Crocs cushion. The heel part is not flat and straight and has some arch to it.
> 
> I've been wearing laceless Converse to the parks and bought Dr. Scholl's cushions and put them inside. It did help and my feet didn't hurt as much but these Crocs feel better for me.   Just wanted to share. I haven't seen these on the Crocs website and am not sure if it is maybe a park exclusive.



I hope they still have those in Sept. I like them a lot.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

VintageDisneyRules said:


> My sister went there over the weekend and showed me what she bought. I'm going to have to take a trip out there and get some. Is it crazy to drive 1 & 1/2 hours just for cupcakes?  We have a shop here but their cupcakes are nothing special, in fact mine are way better.



 Awesome!   Their cupcakes are really good   On their website they have a shipping option (it says coming soon which is a good sign).    It wasn't too sweet or overwhelming.  



VintageDisneyRules said:


> I hope they still have those in Sept. I like them a lot.



 Hopefully they will. If not, you could always try Disneyland Deliev-Ears and they can ship it to you   I know they take AP discounts over the phone, which is really cool.


----------



## kelmac284

Rochelle those cupcakes look YUM!  And cute shoes!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

eatmypixiedust said:


> Awesome!   Their cupcakes are really good   On their website they have a shipping option (it says coming soon which is a good sign).    It wasn't too sweet or overwhelming.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they will. If not, you could always try Disneyland Deliev-Ears and they can ship it to you   I know they take AP discounts over the phone, which is really cool.


They ship their cupcakes? I think I would want them fresh made. Next time I visit my Mom in Simi I'll go over there.
I've never heard of Disneyland Deliev-Ears. I'll look into it, but with shoes I really need to try them on.


----------



## QueenDoOver

eatmypixiedust said:


> I just wanted to share that recently I bought a pair of slip-on Crocs from the park. They had them in Greetings in DCA and I've seen them in Five & Dime in Toontown. I haven't seen these in other stores in park.
> 
> They are really comfortable and they passed the Disney feet test   I wore them to the park recently and my feet didn't hurt. I've tried various shoes and these seem to be the most comfy. Inside is a comfy Crocs cushion. The heel part is not flat and straight and has some arch to it.
> 
> I've been wearing laceless Converse to the parks and bought Dr. Scholl's cushions and put them inside. It did help and my feet didn't hurt as much but these Crocs feel better for me.   Just wanted to share. I haven't seen these on the Crocs website and am not sure if it is maybe a park exclusive.



Those shoes are so stinkin cute!  Might have to get me a pair!

Ok, I'm planning on meeting Cheryl at Grand Cali lounge on Sunday at 7 (fingers crossed the car doesn't break down) if anyone else can make it.  It will be my Mom and I having Diva time


----------



## MrsPinup

Fly by hi!


----------



## disney-inspired

I hope everyone is having a good relaxing Saturday. I have washed three cars, ran errands, and cleaned the dining room. I'm tired! 



Just about to eat dinner, prepare for my Sunday school class and probably go to wal-mart.

Adios!


----------



## MrsPinup

I am ready to crawl in bed  I scrubbed the tubs and counters today, washed the car, and went to a friend's son's birthday party.  My DS6 finally rode his bike without training wheels so I am taking both the boys out with me on my run in the morning so they can get some bike time in.  I hope they can keep up   Good night ladies!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Hello ladies,

My best friend and I had dinner together Sat night. She took me to this small place that has burgers and sushi. The son of the owner used to work in high-end restaraunts and makes really good sushi rolls. The best part is that it's not expensive at all and was delicious.   It's so crazy that one side of their restaraunt has burgers and the other is sushi. They got rave reviews on Yelp.   Afterwards I took my friend to a place that sells scrumptious cookies and you choose the type of ice cream you want. They offer whipped cream and sprinkles for free if you prefer.  I thought it was delicious. I got the chocolate cookie with white chocolate chips and mint n' chip ice cream. It tasted really good.   My friend chose a chocolate toffee crunch cookie with chocolate chip ice cream.  Here is a pic of mine:







The cost is $3, which is not bad at all. The cookie are fresh and chewy and are not hard and crunchy which is how I like them. 

My friend surprised me with a belated b-day gift. She got me an adorable Hello Kitty purse with Hello Kitty socks and also Mickey socks. She also threw in some cute Japanese Hello Kitty figures and a Hello Kitty screen cleaner for an iPod or cell phone.  

A few months ago I bought some flip flops on sale at Payless. I finally had a chance to "pimp" them. I glued on the rhinestones. Here are some pics: 












I hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## MrsPinup

eatmypixiedust said:


>




Ummm....yum!  I want one!


----------



## 4fosterkids

eatmypixiedust said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> My best friend and I had dinner together Sat night. She took me to this small place that has burgers and sushi. The son of the owner used to work in high-end restaraunts and makes really good sushi rolls. The best part is that it's not expensive at all and was delicious.   It's so crazy that one side of their restaraunt has burgers and the other is sushi. They got rave reviews on Yelp.   Afterwards I took my friend to a place that sells scrumptious cookies and you choose the type of ice cream you want. They offer whipped cream and sprinkles for free if you prefer.  I thought it was delicious. I got the chocolate cookie with white chocolate chips and mint n' chip ice cream. It tasted really good.   My friend chose a chocolate toffee crunch cookie with chocolate chip ice cream.  Here is a pic of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cost is $3, which is not bad at all. The cookie are fresh and chewy and are not hard and crunchy which is how I like them.
> 
> My friend surprised me with a belated b-day gift. She got me an adorable Hello Kitty purse with Hello Kitty socks and also Mickey socks. She also threw in some cute Japanese Hello Kitty figures and a Hello Kitty screen cleaner for an iPod or cell phone.
> 
> A few months ago I bought some flip flops on sale at Payless. I finally had a chance to "pimp" them. I glued on the rhinestones. Here are some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all have a good weekend.



Yummy food and flip flops!  woohoo

I nominate Rochelle to be in charge of making all our shirts & matching flip flops for the next trip   
All in favor.....
LOL


----------



## karylrocks

4fosterkids said:


> I nominate Rochelle to be in charge of making all our shirts & matching flip flops for the next trip
> All in favor.....
> LOL


----------



## toocherie

Carol!  I just pm'd you!!!!!!!!


----------



## toocherie

Hi everyone--sorry I've been MIA.  My mom has been having some more health challenges and that took alot of my free time earlier last week--then Thursday my college roomie and her 11 year old DD came and we went to Disneyland Friday--with our other sorority sister and her husband--he used to be a CM on various rides (including the Matterhorn--we always tease him about the lederhosen.  I also think he's jealous now because I know more about the Mouse House than he does!).  We stayed about 14 hours so were pretty tired--I was wiped yesterday!  Now I just took a nap and am going to get ready soon to go meet Tracey for a drink.

Hope everyone is doing well.  

Cheryl


----------



## 4fosterkids

sorry to hear about your mom's health problems.  Watching our parents age is exhausting and so stressful 
I'm glad you enjoyed fun in the park w/ your friends.
Hey...I noticed your cruise to Neverland picture...are you on this cruise too???  We booked it earlier in the year when it first went on sale and I just discovered the cruise thread a few days ago.  It should be a blast.  I keep having dreams about being on the Panama Repo cruise that brings the ship here....sigh!


----------



## bumbershoot

toocherie said:


> Now I just took a nap and am going to get ready soon to go meet Tracey for a drink.



Jealous jealous jealous.  Of you both!  

Sorry about your mom's problems... to you both.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

toocherie said:


> Hi everyone--sorry I've been MIA.  My mom has been having some more health challenges and that took alot of my free time earlier last week--then Thursday my college roomie and her 11 year old DD came and we went to Disneyland Friday--with our other sorority sister and her husband--he used to be a CM on various rides (including the Matterhorn--we always tease him about the lederhosen.  I also think he's jealous now because I know more about the Mouse House than he does!).  We stayed about 14 hours so were pretty tired--I was wiped yesterday!  Now I just took a nap and am going to get ready soon to go meet Tracey for a drink.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Cheryl



 Cheryl, I'm sorry about your mom  I'm glad you had a good time at DL and I hope you had a good time with Tracey.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

4fosterkids said:


> Yummy food and flip flops!  woohoo
> 
> I nominate Rochelle to be in charge of making all our shirts & matching flip flops for the next trip
> All in favor.....
> LOL


----------



## eatmypixiedust

I hope you ladies all had a good weekend.   I park hopped today and had a nice time. The parks didn't seem too crowded and the weather was nice. I passed through Coke Corner and requested Cruella De Ville to the piano player. He was really nice and he also has other songs that you can request. I took a video of him playing Cruella DeVille:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v98/eatmypixiedust/?action=view&current=P8020044.mp4


I bought a cute night shirt from the GCH gift shop for my little sister. Her b-day is coming up and she loves Chip N'Dale. This is the only clothing item I've seen that features them. It's really cute.   I wish the parks would sell more merchandise of them aside from pins and snacks.  

Here is a pic of the night shirt:


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Sorry about your Mom Cheryl, hope things pick up for her.
Rochelle, how are those Crocs sized? Numbered or S M L, and hopefully XL.
Beth, I've seen Halloween stuff arriving in the stores.
 Have a great week everyone !


----------



## eatmypixiedust

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Sorry about your Mom Cheryl, hope things pick up for her.
> Rochelle, how are those Crocs sized? Numbered or S M L, and hopefully XL.
> Beth, I've seen Halloween stuff arriving in the stores.
> Have a great week everyone !



 Trudi- The sizes for the Crocs are numbered.


----------



## MrsPinup

Cheryl~  Sorry to hear about your mom.  I hope she gets better. 

Rochelle~ You make me so jealous with your park hopping. I may come live in your closet or camp out in your yard when you are not paying attention.   6 1/2 hours seems so far right now!

I went out and ran my long run yesterday and am still pooped. Today will be a good sewing day so hopefully the appliques I ordered arrived so I can craft with them.  

Does anyone Yelp?  I put reviews up on their site and was made Elite for 2010.  Last night I went to one of the elite parties with a friend.  They called it the White Hot Bubble party.  There was a bubble machine, free dinner, and free drinks (and I mean beer and cocktails)  I was able to get lots of free swag too....woo hoo!

Have a great Monday everyone!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

MrsPinup said:


> Rochelle~ You make me so jealous with your park hopping. I may come live in your closet or camp out in your yard when you are not paying attention.   6 1/2 hours seems so far right now!


  



MrsPinup said:


> I went out and ran my long run yesterday and am still pooped. Today will be a good sewing day so hopefully the appliques I ordered arrived so I can craft with them.
> 
> Does anyone Yelp?  I put reviews up on their site and was made Elite for 2010.  Last night I went to one of the elite parties with a friend.  They called it the White Hot Bubble party.  There was a bubble machine, free dinner, and free drinks (and I mean beer and cocktails)  I was able to get lots of free swag too....woo hoo!
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone!



 That party sounds like fun and that's awesome that you got free drinks and food and a swag bag :smooth  I write reviews on Yelp and my friend and I use Yelp all the time to check out new places to eat and try  out


----------



## BillyFan

Good morning ladies!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99




----------



## mommaU4

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Beth, I've seen Halloween stuff arriving in the stores.



   YAY!! 



Cheryl, sorry to hear about your mom's health issues.  Glad you had a nice time out and about. 

Just popping in to say hello!!  Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## MrsPinup

Good morning!


----------



## MrsPinup

I received a pin code in the mail today   First one!  However, I won't be using it by the expiration date (12/20/10) since both of my remaining trips for the year are already taken care of.  If anyone wants it, I can send you the pin or just mail you the flyer,  It says, "Save at least 30% when you book by 9/30/10." and shows prices starting at: PP $175, DH $182, and GCH $228.  First come first serve


----------



## 21yankees

Evening ladies!

I am ready for my kids to go back to school. 

I hope you all are doing well. I was in San Diego last week for a class and enjoyed wonderful weather. Next month I'm heading to Salt Lake City for another class. And in between I'm taking 2 weeks off to stay with my kids. Josh is taking his annual vacation to visit his family. I'm looking forward to 2 weeks off from work, being with the kids and getting some things done around the house.

Take care

steph


----------



## sahbushka

Just a quick hi as I am watching my tivo'd Olympic coverage of Men's figures skating!

SarahMay


----------



## disney-inspired

Hi everyone,
Hope you all have had a good Tuesday.

I'm excited because my sister, Diana, and I are having a mini vacation since we have been doing summer school since early June. We're going down to DLR on Thursday and because they have the AP/entertainment rate available, we're staying at Hojo's. Friday we're getting up early to be at DL for opening, get our fast passes and be at DCA before opening so we can get tickets for WOC. I hear it's really good.

Also by doing some extra things (washed 3 cars inside and out & sold the chinchilla cage) I made some good money that I can use for food at the parks. Yay!

Good night!


----------



## Queenbillabong

Morning, Divas 

Cheryl, I hope your mom is okay.

Rochelle - I love that Chip N Dale nightshirt.  I just found a really cute Chip N Dale shirt at Wally World for $9 (OK, I bought a couple more too - Tink, Mickey, and Grumpy )  For $9, a really good deal!!  Can you really have too many Disney t-shirts???   Hmmmm........

I finally finished my crystalized iTouch case and I luvs it!!  Once I got the glue with the tip - mucho easier (and less messy!!).  Bling = 

Back to work now...... Boo.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Queenbillabong said:


> Morning, Divas
> 
> Cheryl, I hope your mom is okay.
> 
> Rochelle - I love that Chip N Dale nightshirt.  I just found a really cute Chip N Dale shirt at Wally World for $9 (OK, I bought a couple more too - Tink, Mickey, and Grumpy )  For $9, a really good deal!!  Can you really have too many Disney t-shirts???   Hmmmm........
> 
> I finally finished my crystalized iTouch case and I luvs it!!  Once I got the glue with the tip - mucho easier (and less messy!!).  Bling =
> 
> Back to work now...... Boo.



 Thanks! I think that nightshirt is cute too! I like Chip N' Dale also.   I hope they make more merchandise of them. I remember H.K. Disneyland had TONS of Chip N' Dale stuff and Stitch and other characters. It was pretty cool and I wanted to buy them all!!  

That's awesome that you found shirts on sale   Oooh, that's cool that you added bling to your iTouch case. Could you post a pic?


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Is anyone going to be at DL on Sunday?  

My mom and I are most likely going on Sunday if anyone wants to meet up.


----------



## Queenbillabong

I wish I was going to DL..... I haven't been since March, so I'm missing it 

But here's a pic of my iTouch case (the back of it - I'm not quite finished with the front yet - gotta get more crystals )






I'm happy with how it turned out and even Jesse thinks it's cool, which is saying something because he's 14 and NOTHING about me is cool right now   Being as un-crafty as I am, I think I did a good job


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Queenbillabong said:


> I wish I was going to DL..... I haven't been since March, so I'm missing it
> 
> But here's a pic of my iTouch case (the back of it - I'm not quite finished with the front yet - gotta get more crystals )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy with how it turned out and even Jesse thinks it's cool, which is saying something because he's 14 and NOTHING about me is cool right now   Being as un-crafty as I am, I think I did a good job



March was the last time I was there as well.  

Your case came out good!  I've been looking at cases like that for my iphone on eBay but they cost a lot!  I may have to try to make one.


----------



## MrsPinup

Good morning!  I am going to go with my friend who is getting her first tattoo today!  She is seeing the guy that does all of my work   So excited to see how it all turns out.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Is anyone going to be at DL on Sunday?
> 
> My mom and I are most likely going on Sunday if anyone wants to meet up.



 Awww... I wish I could go but this weekend I have plans. Saturday my older guy cousin and his wife are bringing their 18 month old son down to visit. My family and I have never met their son so this is exciting  I got him a pair of Mickey ears with his name on it and sewed a Mickey patch onto the back. Sunday, 2 of my friends want to take me shopping to try to boost my confidence.  I hope you and your mom have a great time.  I suggest trying the WOC rainbow popcorn. It's really good   



Queenbillabong said:


> I wish I was going to DL..... I haven't been since March, so I'm missing it
> 
> But here's a pic of my iTouch case (the back of it - I'm not quite finished with the front yet - gotta get more crystals )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy with how it turned out and even Jesse thinks it's cool, which is saying something because he's 14 and NOTHING about me is cool right now   Being as un-crafty as I am, I think I did a good job



 That is really cute!   Nice job!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Queenbillabong said:


> I wish I was going to DL..... I haven't been since March, so I'm missing it
> 
> But here's a pic of my iTouch case (the back of it - I'm not quite finished with the front yet - gotta get more crystals )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy with how it turned out and even Jesse thinks it's cool, which is saying something because he's 14 and NOTHING about me is cool right now   Being as un-crafty as I am, I think I did a good job



You got the rows so nice and straight. It's very pretty.
Is it heavy now?


----------



## mommaU4

Queenbillabong said:


> I wish I was going to DL..... I haven't been since March, so I'm missing it
> 
> But here's a pic of my iTouch case (the back of it - I'm not quite finished with the front yet - gotta get more crystals )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy with how it turned out and even Jesse thinks it's cool, which is saying something because he's 14 and NOTHING about me is cool right now   Being as un-crafty as I am, I think I did a good job


Great job!! I love it. I would never have the patience to do all that. I'd toss it out the window half ways through! lol 






MrsPinup said:


> Good morning!  I am going to go with my friend who is getting her first tattoo today!  She is seeing the guy that does all of my work   So excited to see how it all turns out.


Fun! I want a tattoo. But one that doesn't hurt por favor.


----------



## MamaKate

Just a quick hello from me.  I've been missing for awhile, but I do check in from time to time.  I just don't have much time to post.

Hope everyone's life is treating them well.  Laila and I are having Disneyland withdrawls.  We haven't been in a couple months & won't probably go again until Oct. 1st.  We're going to the Halloween party that night and then I'll probably renew our AP's sometimes toward the end of October.  I still have our "Give a Day, Get a Day" tickets to put towards our AP's.

Theresa~ I love how you blinged your iPod touch.  It looks fab .


----------



## DizNee Luver

Just got back from a fun-filled vacation with the family at Disneyland.  I had DIS encounters with 8 DISers (5 of them being DIVAS)!! 

I met Tracey (QueenDoOver) for a few brief minutes in the HoJo Parking lot as I was packing the van to leave.
I met Jenn (GrizBuzz) while we were at the Storyteller's Cafe for breakfast......I didn't even know she was going to be in Disneyland!!
I spent the day with Michelle (zoemakes5) & her daughter Zoe!

I met a gal that I've been chatting with on the Trip Report thread, & spent time at the Jelly Belly Factory with 2 more ladies from the Trip Reports & Kelly (kelmac) & her mom (sorry having a lapse of memory of her name) & Kelly's 2 girls.  There were 19 of us in all doing the Jelly Belly Tour!!  You should have seen the photographer's face when I asked if they could do our entire group!!

If you're bored....check out my trip report!!  I have day one done (travel day).  Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

mommaU4 said:


> Fun! I want a tattoo. But one that doesn't hurt por favor.



I do not picture you as the tattoo type. I'm pretty sure they all hurt unless it's a Cracker Jack Prize one.
If you ever get one would it be Disney?


----------



## mommaU4

VintageDisneyRules said:


> I do not picture you as the tattoo type. I'm pretty sure they all hurt unless it's a Cracker Jack Prize one.
> If you ever get one would it be Disney?



Nah, not Disney. When Ruben and I lived in CA we used to come to Vegas on vacation and I almost got one. I wanted a small heart with barbed wire wrapped around it on my ankle. But they wanted to charge me over $200!  Needless to say I didn't get it. 
I guess I'll stick with the Cracker Jack ones.


----------



## MrsPinup

mommaU4 said:


> Nah, not Disney. When Ruben and I lived in CA we used to come to Vegas on vacation and I almost got one. I wanted a small heart with barbed wire wrapped around it on my ankle. But they wanted to charge me over $200!  Needless to say I didn't get it.
> I guess I'll stick with the Cracker Jack ones.



Yeah never get tattooed in a touristy area   They always rip you off.  It's funny, after we left the parlor, my friend said it actually felt good to get tattooed.  What a wierdo!  

This morning on my run my Dad called me to take me out to lunch since one of my older second cousin's were in town.  I haven't seen her in 16 years!  It was a nice trip up to Nevada City - peeking around the shops and stuff.

I am getting pretty excited about the Disneyland Half and now am wondering if I should give the Princess Half in DW a go too.


----------



## 21yankees

I hope you all are having a nice weekend.

I know it's quiet on this thread, just wanted to let the new ladies know that it is normal. During the summer and the holidays we all have a lot going on so most people are posting that often. There will be times though where we have 7 pages in 1 day. 

For me once the kids go back to school (next week ) I'll have a different schedule of free time but I'll be posting more as we're nearing our trip (especially when we start the meal lists, daily itinerary, etc).

steph


----------



## tinkermell

Howdy ladies!!

Just got back from our beach camping trip. Had a wonderful time. I hope I can catch up tomorrow, to see how ya all are doing. 

Love, Mel


----------



## disney-inspired

It's Monday. enough said.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Good Morning Ladies, 

I went to DL on Saturday afternoon and it was surprisingly not as busy as I thought it would be. The weather was also really nice to so it wasn't scorching hot. I collected all of the CM silhouette pins!   Here is a pic of the full set: 






Some guests and CM's stopped me to look at them because they said they have never seen the full set. I also get asked a lot if I am a CM.  One day I should say yes to see what happens.   


I also traded for these pins from some CM's:   






I love Figment and like pins of him   I also found out that the Donald pin is a mystery pin that just came out. Apparently there are 5 of them and you get them when you purchase $30 or more from a pin store and can purchase one for $1. I did not know about them but I thought it was really cool. 



Hope you all had a good weekend.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

I forgot to mention but two of my friends met up with me on Sunday afternoon. We grabbed lunch at Cheesecake Factory. I tried a breakfast item:  







It's the Baja Chicken Hash that is on their Sunday brunch menu. I never knew they served breakfast and I saw someone had ordered it at a table next to us. It looked really good and I asked our server what that was.  

They took me shopping to try on different clothes. They really want to help me to build back my confidence and self-esteem. There were 2 tops I liked but they didn't have them in smaller sizes. The ones I tried on were too baggy and large.   They were also on clearance so they didn't have anymore.  At least I tried. They could see my lack of confidence and nervousness and told me they hated my ex even more for making me like this. They said that I looked cute in the things I tried and they were proud of me for giving it a shot.  It's not easy but I'm glad they are so supportive of me. Every little bit really helps and goes a long way.


----------



## BC Disney Lover

mommaU4 said:


> Fun! I want a tattoo. But one that doesn't hurt por favor.



Next time I'm in Vegas we'll go for one



Queenbillabong said:


> But here's a pic of my iTouch case (the back of it - I'm not quite finished with the front yet - gotta get more crystals )



That is some serious bling Theresa! Love it!


----------



## QueenDoOver

Hi Gals!
Boy do I feel out of the loop.  Just back from our trip and had a wonderful time.   It was fun to see Laurie as she was packing up getting ready for the drive home.   It was great to meet up with Cheryl.  She was a good sport putting up with my little pill who ended up joining us since he and big bro were fighting and husband would not let me ditch them both with him after the killer 20 hour drive.  Anyhow, he behaved very badly and I was so tired I was parenting very ineffectively, but I still had a great visit with Cheryl and I think my Mom enjoyed it too.  Our trip was really fabulous, and I will share a bit more as I have time.
Hope you all are having a great week.
Tracey


----------



## eatmypixiedust

QueenDoOver said:


> Hi Gals!
> Boy do I feel out of the loop.  Just back from our trip and had a wonderful time.   It was fun to see Laurie as she was packing up getting ready for the drive home.   It was great to meet up with Cheryl.  She was a good sport putting up with my little pill who ended up joining us since he and big bro were fighting and husband would not let me ditch them both with him after the killer 20 hour drive.  Anyhow, he behaved very badly and I was so tired I was parenting very ineffectively, but I still had a great visit with Cheryl and I think my Mom enjoyed it too.  Our trip was really fabulous, and I will share a bit more as I have time.
> Hope you all are having a great week.
> Tracey



 Sounds like a fun trip. Glad you had a good time


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Good Morning!

I got my Bib # for the Half Marathon.  I am # 7769 so if any of you are going to be there on Sunday, Sept. 5th, look for #7769 and cheer me on. 

For those of you who will be there Labor day weekend were we planning a Meet Up on Saturday evening or Sunday after the race?


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Good morning,

Yesterday I had my hip hop class and my instructor killed us with the warm ups.  It's tough when she tells us to hold poses/stretches for 8 seconds, especially when we have to lay on our stomachs and push up with our arms and elbows flat on the ground.  

I still think I am a terrible dancer but I'm trying. I know I don't have the confidence to bust a move or something.  My instructor recently had her iPod stolen so I brought mine in to see if she wanted to use any of my songs. She chose 1 or 2 songs I had which was cool. At one point during a break we had, she played Danity Kane's song "Damaged" and started dancing to it.  I do like that song because it's catchy.  

She really liked one song I had which we danced to, which is called "We're Takin Over" and features Akon, DJ Khaled, etc.  

At the end of class she had us sit in a circle and just give comments and suggestions. I told her I really like the class, it's helped me in building back up my self esteem and confidence. I'm not quite where I'd like to be with those but I am trying. She said that she does see some improvement compared to when I first started. She told me to just keep working on those and she believes that I will get those back up.


----------



## MrsPinup

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I got my Bib # for the Half Marathon.  I am # 7769 so if any of you are going to be there on Sunday, Sept. 5th, look for #7769 and cheer me on.
> 
> For those of you who will be there Labor day weekend were we planning a Meet Up on Saturday evening or Sunday after the race?



I am #9137  I think we decided on Gibson Girl ice cream, but not a time for that night yet.  

Rochelle~  Sounds like you are having a blast!  I stopped going to my zumba and kickboxing classes when I started running so much.  It's kind of a bummer to not be dancing every week now.  

So Sunday, a friend and a couple of our students from church decided to prank the 2 newest pastors - our worship pastor and junior high pastor.  It was epic!  For the worship guy we wrapped his desk in pink crepe paper, saran wrapped all his office chairs together, saran wrapped his guitar case, and covered his office floor in dixie cups filled with marshmallows.  We also found this weird doll and wrapped it to his office door.  My student shut the door and it locked so I did not get pics of it 




The junior high pastor got it much worse since we work with him all the time.  First, we filled his cabinets with popcorn (they were empty).  Then we covered everything - down to the last pencil and post it- on his desk with foil.  Next, we saran wrapped his chairs together and covered his white boards with post-its.  Then we put saran wrap up in the cubicle entry and filled the cubicle with shredded paper, packing peanuts, cotton balls, and balloons.  Then we wrapped his cubicle up in wrapping paper and stuck an inflatable flamingo to the "door".  We did buy him presents and hid them in the mess  










Since his administrative assistant is "next door" we heart attacked her office with paper hearts and words of encouragement - along with a letter forbidding her to help him clean his office. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yesterday they had the day off so we are waiting on words of surprise!


----------



## karylrocks

That sounds so much like what goes on at my church!

Cheryl - did you get signed up with your friends for MA? I see that it is almost full.


----------



## tinkermell

MrsPinup said:


> I am #9137  I think we decided on Gibson Girl ice cream, but not a time for that night yet.
> 
> Rochelle~  Sounds like you are having a blast!  I stopped going to my zumba and kickboxing classes when I started running so much.  It's kind of a bummer to not be dancing every week now.
> 
> So Sunday, a friend and a couple of our students from church decided to prank the 2 newest pastors - our worship pastor and junior high pastor.  It was epic!  For the worship guy we wrapped his desk in pink crepe paper, saran wrapped all his office chairs together, saran wrapped his guitar case, and covered his office floor in dixie cups filled with marshmallows.  We also found this weird doll and wrapped it to his office door.  My student shut the door and it locked so I did not get pics of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The junior high pastor got it much worse since we work with him all the time.  First, we filled his cabinets with popcorn (they were empty).  Then we covered everything - down to the last pencil and post it- on his desk with foil.  Next, we saran wrapped his chairs together and covered his white boards with post-its.  Then we put saran wrap up in the cubicle entry and filled the cubicle with shredded paper, packing peanuts, cotton balls, and balloons.  Then we wrapped his cubicle up in wrapping paper and stuck an inflatable flamingo to the "door".  We did buy him presents and hid them in the mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since his administrative assistant is "next door" we heart attacked her office with paper hearts and words of encouragement - along with a letter forbidding her to help him clean his office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday they had the day off so we are waiting on words of surprise!


Jen!
 How fun!! Even though it will be a pain to clean up, they will never forget their welcome. 

So I caught up finally. 

Cheryl, hope your Mom is doing better. 

Pix, love all the glam and food!! 

Cristabel! Schools out!  

Tracy, wish I could have joined you and Cheryl for some drinks!

Laurie, Sounds like you had a wonderful time! 

I do not do tattoos.  Oh... but on my eyes.... yes! 

Hi everyone else! 

I think we are coming down to DL over the weekend of October 15-17th. The kids all want to go to the Halloween party on Friday.  I can't remember if anyone else is going that weekend? 

Gotta run!


----------



## karylrocks

tinkermell said:


> I think we are coming down to DL over the weekend of October 15-17th. The kids all want to go to the Halloween party on Friday.  I can't remember if anyone else is going that weekend?



ME! 

I am coming down by myself for MouseAdventure, teaming up with someone from the MousePlanet site. I will be there Saturday through Tuesday. MA is on Sunday; maybe we could meet up on Saturday?


----------



## sahbushka

Hello all!  Just wanted to pop in and say hi!  I ran my first 5k this past weekend!  I jogged the whole way so I am proud of that!  It is so fun reading all of your plans for DL!  We still have a while before we will be there but after this and the WDW trip in NOvember of 2011 I will be planning an October DL trip for my family....My son LOVES halloween (kind of funny since neither my husband nor I care for that holiday) and we figure he would love being in DL at that time of year and doing the Halloween party.

HOpe you all are well and can't wait to see some of you in Seattle in a few weeks!

SarahMay


----------



## karylrocks

Looking forward to seeing you, Sarah! It's actuallly only 10 days now.

Congrats on the 5K and the new ticker! I've been stuck going up and down in the same 10 pound range for a few months (darn DQ Blizzards!) and I am finally trying again to get to where I was and then go on from there.

Did you ever get summer up there? We had one week in July and it's supposed to get warm this weekend but then cool again next week so it looks like we are pretty much going to skip it this year. I guess I will just have to wait for my week in the Caribbean in February to get warm.

Happy Wednesday everyone (I think I can...I think I can....)


----------



## eatmypixiedust

MrsPinup said:


> I am #9137  I think we decided on Gibson Girl ice cream, but not a time for that night yet.
> 
> Rochelle~  Sounds like you are having a blast!  I stopped going to my zumba and kickboxing classes when I started running so much.  It's kind of a bummer to not be dancing every week now.
> 
> So Sunday, a friend and a couple of our students from church decided to prank the 2 newest pastors - our worship pastor and junior high pastor.  It was epic!  For the worship guy we wrapped his desk in pink crepe paper, saran wrapped all his office chairs together, saran wrapped his guitar case, and covered his office floor in dixie cups filled with marshmallows.  We also found this weird doll and wrapped it to his office door.  My student shut the door and it locked so I did not get pics of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The junior high pastor got it much worse since we work with him all the time.  First, we filled his cabinets with popcorn (they were empty).  Then we covered everything - down to the last pencil and post it- on his desk with foil.  Next, we saran wrapped his chairs together and covered his white boards with post-its.  Then we put saran wrap up in the cubicle entry and filled the cubicle with shredded paper, packing peanuts, cotton balls, and balloons.  Then we wrapped his cubicle up in wrapping paper and stuck an inflatable flamingo to the "door".  We did buy him presents and hid them in the mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since his administrative assistant is "next door" we heart attacked her office with paper hearts and words of encouragement - along with a letter forbidding her to help him clean his office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday they had the day off so we are waiting on words of surprise!



 That is hilarious Jen! Love the flamingo!!


----------



## mommaU4

sahbushka said:


> My son LOVES halloween







Drive by hi!!


----------



## MrsPinup

Thanks!  It was a lot of fun   Word has leaked out that I was a part of this so we will have to wait and see if they retaliate! There are no trees in my yard and I have no cubicle so I don't know if they would attempt anything.

Yesterday I took the boys over to the park near our house and we discovered two loose domesticated baby bunnies.  We rescued them and now are in a pickle over what to do with them.  They are the cutest darn things!  We cannot keep them since we already have two cats and a small dog, but I am hesitant to turn them over to SPCA where they may be euthanized.  I have also heard the bunny rescues cannot always save them either.  What to do


----------



## tinkermell

Ok...now I am sad. That weekend for the Halloween party won't work out after all.

Of all things, I forgot that we have a wedding to go to. 2 of them as a matter of fact. So I guess that is that. 

There is a slim possibility that we might still come for Friday night, but we would have to leave right away on Saturday morning. 

Phooey, phooey, phooey!!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Awhile back I got some Mickey ears from DL for my cousin's son. He's 9 months old and my family and I hadn't had a chance to meet him until 2 weeks ago.   He's really cute and is such a happy baby. I made him giggle and laugh a lot and he is the sweetest baby .  Here are some pics I took of him wearing the hat (I sewed on the button and the Mickey patch):


----------



## MrsPinup

Awwww....so cute!  I cannot wait to take my niece for her first time.  Princess dresses will be purchased by the tons!


----------



## 21yankees

Hi all!

Sorry for the quick post but it's been a bit busy at my house and will be through next week.

take care, talk to you all soon.

steph


----------



## stacielee

karylrocks said:


> That sounds so much like what goes on at my church!
> 
> Cheryl - did you get signed up with your friends for MA? I see that it is almost full.



I'm glad you got signed up, Carol.  I had already signed up for MA at Animal Kingdom on October 9, otherwise I would have done this one!!

Is anyone else doing either MouseAdventure events?

And let me know if any of you plan on hitting DL/CA on Saturday, August 21.  DD starts college the following week so we'll be driving out on Friday and staying until Sunday.  We'll probably go to the parks for a little bit on Sunday as well, since she has a SoCal pass and is blacked out on Friday & Saturday.  We're planning on pretty much the whole day on Saturday and doing the 1st WoC show, I got the picnic meals for it.

Hope to see someone there!!


----------



## MrsPinup

Today was exhausting!  I started off my day with my 5 mile run - no problems there, even shaved 3 1/2 minutes off my time from Tuesday   However, I had to hurry and shower to go pick up my dad's Doberman.  He went out of town for the weekend and babies this dog so much that I needed to bring Harley home with me.  This dog is a beast and barely fit in my little car.  I had to go grocery shopping today as well as pick up bunny stuff; it looks like we are keeping them for now.  So now my house is a zoo: my two cats, my little dog plus Harley, and the two bunnies.  And I have to play liaison to make sure there are no animal attacks.  Phew!

Then to top it all off we had an event for our high school youth group.  We recently had to let go of our high school pastor so now we are trying to start fresh with a new name and focus.  That was a big event with new shirts and swag for us and the kids, a live band, and food.  I am glad to be home.  Right now I really want to go watch BB12, but I needed to get some stuff done on the computer so here I am saying hello.    Alright - back to the craziness!  Good night ladies!


----------



## lulubelle

Just a quick hello from me. 

DH is home and we have started hospice care.  It is so nice for him to be pain free and comfortable in our home.  Thank you to all that have sent prayers, pixie dust and well wishes.  We appreciate it. 

I am on FMLA leave.  Lots of friends and relatives visit every day.  It is emotionally exhausting.  But we are keeping our spirits up.

I don't post much anymore.  I am sure you all understand.  
But all of you who know me also know that I will be a participant in most activites, meals and events in March.  In the meantime, I read every few days and keep up with the thread.  I love and appreciate all my Diva Friends.


----------



## jordansmomma

Linda~  I am glad you are able to spend this time with him. 


ugh...33 wks & this pregnancy thing is so overrated....but I am glad its almost over! We picked (ok I picked) out a name, Brooklyn Makenna. 

DBF bought me the a nice COACH diaper bag last wknd. 

I hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## karylrocks

stacielee said:


> I'm glad you got signed up, Carol.  I had already signed up for MA at Animal Kingdom on October 9, otherwise I would have done this one!!
> 
> Is anyone else doing either MouseAdventure events?
> 
> And let me know if any of you plan on hitting DL/CA on Saturday, August 21.  DD starts college the following week so we'll be driving out on Friday and staying until Sunday.  We'll probably go to the parks for a little bit on Sunday as well, since she has a SoCal pass and is blacked out on Friday & Saturday.  We're planning on pretty much the whole day on Saturday and doing the 1st WoC show, I got the picnic meals for it.
> 
> Hope to see someone there!!


I saw that you were signed up for the AK one. I already have a room booked for my trip and I am coming by myself, so just hop in your car and drive out for the DL one too! There is room for another person on our team! Then you can visit your DD while you are there.


----------



## 21yankees

Linda


----------



## Queenbillabong

Linda - 



jordansmomma said:


> ugh...33 wks & this pregnancy thing is so overrated....but I am glad its almost over! We picked (ok I picked) out a name, Brooklyn Makenna.
> 
> DBF bought me the a nice COACH diaper bag last wknd.



Deb - that's a beautiful name - and  for DBF getting a Coach diaper bag!!!  Is it pink??


----------



## BillyFan

Hugs to you Linda!

Deb~Your baby girl will be here before you know it!


----------



## kelmac284

Linda my thoughts and prayers are with you and Bree!!  Great big ((hugs))


----------



## karylrocks

Linda, I am glad I got to meet your DH at our first meeting at DL. He is such a sweetie! My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## tinkermell

Linda,

The biggest of hugs and comforting prayers to you and Bree. 

Love,
Mel


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Lots of love and  good thoughts  and prayers to Linda and Bree.

Hope everyone enjoys their weekend !


----------



## eatmypixiedust

For Linda-  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My prayers are with you and your family


----------



## katieandmattsmom

lulubelle said:


> Just a quick hello from me.
> 
> DH is home and we have started hospice care.  It is so nice for him to be pain free and comfortable in our home.  Thank you to all that have sent prayers, pixie dust and well wishes.  We appreciate it.
> 
> I am on FMLA leave.  Lots of friends and relatives visit every day.  It is emotionally exhausting.  But we are keeping our spirits up.
> 
> I don't post much anymore.  I am sure you all understand.
> But all of you who know me also know that I will be a participant in most activites, meals and events in March.  In the meantime, I read every few days and keep up with the thread.  I love and appreciate all my Diva Friends.



Linda and Bree lots of hugs and prayers. He is very lucky to have you and to be home with you.


----------



## CoMickey

lulubelle said:


> Just a quick hello from me.
> 
> DH is home and we have started hospice care.  It is so nice for him to be pain free and comfortable in our home.  Thank you to all that have sent prayers, pixie dust and well wishes.  We appreciate it.
> 
> I am on FMLA leave.  Lots of friends and relatives visit every day.  It is emotionally exhausting.  But we are keeping our spirits up.
> 
> I don't post much anymore.  I am sure you all understand.
> But all of you who know me also know that I will be a participant in most activites, meals and events in March.  In the meantime, I read every few days and keep up with the thread.  I love and appreciate all my Diva Friends.



Linda - I sent you a PM but again my thoughts are with you, Bree and Chris.  



stacielee said:


> I'm glad you got signed up, Carol.  I had already signed up for MA at Animal Kingdom on October 9, otherwise I would have done this one!!
> 
> Is anyone else doing either MouseAdventure events?
> 
> And let me know if any of you plan on hitting DL/CA on Saturday, August 21.  DD starts college the following week so we'll be driving out on Friday and staying until Sunday.  We'll probably go to the parks for a little bit on Sunday as well, since she has a SoCal pass and is blacked out on Friday & Saturday.  We're planning on pretty much the whole day on Saturday and doing the 1st WoC show, I got the picnic meals for it.
> 
> Hope to see someone there!!



I am debating if I can get the energy to do the DL MA too.  I am staying until Sat. after the MA with you at AK and won't get back to CA until Sat. night and then the DL MA is that Sun.  I also might be going to Hawaii for work that following week...I am tired just thinking about it all but I know the kids would love to do the DL MA.  Maybe they can do it and I can stay home and sleep!  

We are going to be at DL this next weekend too.  One last hurray before school starts.  I hope we can meet up for a hello!  I am not sure if we are doing WOC...we've seen it 3 times now and we are thinking of watching the fireworks and F! since we haven't done that in awhile.

Carol - Glad you are going to make the DL MA!  I met you last year for the first time.  Hopefully the weather will be much better this year!

Everyone - HI and hope everyone is well...sorry I don't post much here.


----------



## grizbuzz

Love, prayers and pixie dust to Linda and Bree.


----------



## bumbershoot

for Linda and Bree...


----------



## MrsPinup

to you Linda - enjoy every moment


----------



## disney-super-mom

Linda and Bree, I think of you all the time.  You are always in my prayers.  Love you guys!


----------



## disney-super-mom

I stumbled upon this, and it fondly reminded me of a ladies trip gone by, a bad chimichanga, and a cute little Diva doing the butt-cheek shuffle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Okay, I'll admit, I've been in this situation too - LOL!)

Bad taste, I know.  Anyhoo......


----------



## toocherie

Linda--we've already talked and you know how I feel.

Hi everyone--I've been a bit absent--medical issues with my Mom.

But on a happier note, I WILL be doing the MA Trick or Treat.  My college roomie and her 11-year old are coming out from Phoenix -- we are doing the Halloween party Friday night, will rest up (or at least I will--they might go to DL) on Saturday--then we're doing MA and they fly home Sunday night!

whoo hoo!

other than that--not much new here.  I'm excited to see Stacie soon!


----------



## MrsPinup

I wanted to say goodnight!  Tomorrow I run in my first 10K  Have a great weekend!


----------



## kelmac284

disney-super-mom said:


> I stumbled upon this, and it fondly reminded me of a ladies trip gone by, a bad chimichanga, and a cute little Diva doing the butt-cheek shuffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Okay, I'll admit, I've been in this situation too - LOL!)
> 
> Bad taste, I know.  Anyhoo......



LOL capri you are so bad!!   I remember that!  Poor you know who!  I can TOTALLY relate too as unfortunately I have stomach issues ALL the time.  But that made me laugh.  And right now I think we could ALL use a laugh.  Thanks for that!


----------



## tinkermell




----------



## cccdisney

stacielee said:


> And let me know if any of you plan on hitting DL/CA on Saturday, August 21.  DD starts college the following week so we'll be driving out on Friday and staying until Sunday.  We'll probably go to the parks for a little bit on Sunday as well, since she has a SoCal pass and is blacked out on Friday & Saturday.  We're planning on pretty much the whole day on Saturday and doing the 1st WoC show, I got the picnic meals for it.
> 
> Hope to see someone there!!



I'll be there next weekend!!!     We will be in the parks on Friday and Saturday (aug 20 and 21st) and I'd love to meet up with you and anyone else!!   Just let me know when and where!  



lulubelle said:


> Just a quick hello from me.
> 
> DH is home and we have started hospice care.  It is so nice for him to be pain free and comfortable in our home.  Thank you to all that have sent prayers, pixie dust and well wishes.  We appreciate it.
> 
> I am on FMLA leave.  Lots of friends and relatives visit every day.  It is emotionally exhausting.  But we are keeping our spirits up.
> 
> I don't post much anymore.  I am sure you all understand.
> But all of you who know me also know that I will be a participant in most activites, meals and events in March.  In the meantime, I read every few days and keep up with the thread.  I love and appreciate all my Diva Friends.



I've been thinking and praying for you and Bree.      Hugs for both of you!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Hey everyone!

I hope all is well with you all.

Linda, endless hugs and thoughts have and will be going out to you and Bree.


----------



## disney-super-mom

Linda, I hope you and Bree had a wonderful time today at Club 33!  Love and miss you guys!  You're in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## jordansmomma

Queenbillabong said:


> Linda -
> 
> 
> 
> Deb - that's a beautiful name - and  for DBF getting a Coach diaper bag!!!  Is it pink??



Its grey & pink. Thanks, I love the name too!


----------



## QueenDoOver

lulubelle said:


> Just a quick hello from me.
> 
> DH is home and we have started hospice care.  It is so nice for him to be pain free and comfortable in our home.  Thank you to all that have sent prayers, pixie dust and well wishes.  We appreciate it.
> 
> I am on FMLA leave.  Lots of friends and relatives visit every day.  It is emotionally exhausting.  But we are keeping our spirits up.
> 
> I don't post much anymore.  I am sure you all understand.
> But all of you who know me also know that I will be a participant in most activites, meals and events in March.  In the meantime, I read every few days and keep up with the thread.  I love and appreciate all my Diva Friends.



Ah Linda!  I am sorry for this sad time for  you and Bree.  Know that I am thinking about you, as I am sure we all are.  Tracey


----------



## lulubelle

Thanks everyone for the prayers, pixie dust and well wishes.
It really is a hard time for all of us.

On a positive note, Club 33 was quite lovely today (Bree & I went while DH's brother was with Chris).  We had the filet mignon and the lamb.  But the cold seafood bar stole the show.  Lobster, crab claws and jumbo shrimp. And the Onion soup was rich and flavorful.  The parks were an absolute madhouse, though.  Only rode two rides and shopped.  Crazy, I know. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## kelmac284

Linda I am just so devestated for you!  I know that your dh is the love of your life and SO important in Bree's life as well.  I am glad that you will be able to spend this time with him and I am glad that you are making sure you have some time for yourself as well.  I am sure it can get overwhelming and I know you need a break now and again and I am glad you and Bree were able to enjoy yourselves a bit yesterday!  If there is ANYTHING I can do just ask and again you all are in my continued prayers and HUGE ((hugs)) to you all!!


----------



## MamaKate

Hi all.  I've been super busy lately but thinking of all of you often .

Linda & Bree~   I don't live too far from you so if you need anything, please let me know .  It does look like you had a nice time at Club 33.  I saw Bree's pics on Facebook and the seafood plate did look nummy.

Capri~ You are so funny .

Deb~ What a cute name .  Wow, a Coach diaper bag.  You'll be toting your little one around in style.

Cheryl~ I hope your mom is doing okay .  It's sounds like you have a lot of fun activities planned.  


Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.


----------



## sahbushka

jordansmomma said:


> Linda~  I am glad you are able to spend this time with him.
> 
> 
> ugh...33 wks & this pregnancy thing is so overrated....but I am glad its almost over! We picked (ok I picked) out a name, Brooklyn Makenna.
> 
> DBF bought me the a nice COACH diaper bag last wknd.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing good.



Cute name!

Hi everyone!  Just wanted to say hi.  I soooo need to do some planning but life is crazy busy!  I have my pictures from the run and will try to post them later today!

Looking forward to seeing some of the Divas in Seattle this coming Saturday!

SarahMay


----------



## sahbushka

Ok so here are the pictures from the 5K I did!





 - This is us starting the race...





 - This is us about to cross the finish line...





 -This is my frined Paula, my son Ryder and myself right after Paula and I finished the race.

I'm the one in the green hat for those of you who I haven't met yet.

So it sounds like the Seattle meet might be cancelled...is anyone besides me still hoping to go?

SarahMay


----------



## BillyFan

Well that's a bummer, Sarah.  But congrats on the 5K!  You're looking great, girl!


----------



## MrsPinup

Linda~  I'm so jealous that you were able to eat there  A friend of mine was there 2 weeks ago and keeps bragging.  I bet the food was fantastic!

Congrats Sarah!  I just ran my first 10K on Saturday.  I think my friend and I took 1st and second place for our age group, but we were the only 20-somethings there  There were only about 60 people in attendance at the run we went to - and about half of them were in for the 50K and 100K.  It was good times though - we finished in 1 hour and 14 minutes.  I hope you all are enjoying your weekend!


----------



## 4fosterkids

lulubelle said:


> Just a quick hello from me.
> 
> DH is home and we have started hospice care.  It is so nice for him to be pain free and comfortable in our home.  Thank you to all that have sent prayers, pixie dust and well wishes.  We appreciate it.
> 
> I am on FMLA leave.  Lots of friends and relatives visit every day.  It is emotionally exhausting.  But we are keeping our spirits up.
> 
> I don't post much anymore.  I am sure you all understand.
> But all of you who know me also know that I will be a participant in most activites, meals and events in March.  In the meantime, I read every few days and keep up with the thread.  I love and appreciate all my Diva Friends.



Hugs to you and Breezy!  Breaks my heart to read this.  Hospice was so amazing with our family, I hope yours is too.  They were very helpful in so many ways, with Steve's dad a few months ago.  Take care of yourselves and each other (loved your Club33 pics).  We will keep you all in our continued prayers.



toocherie said:


> Linda--we've already talked and you know how I feel.
> 
> Hi everyone--I've been a bit absent--medical issues with my Mom.
> 
> But on a happier note, I WILL be doing the MA Trick or Treat.  My college roomie and her 11-year old are coming out from Phoenix -- we are doing the Halloween party Friday night, will rest up (or at least I will--they might go to DL) on Saturday--then we're doing MA and they fly home Sunday night!
> 
> whoo hoo!
> 
> other than that--not much new here.  I'm excited to see Stacie soon!


I hope your mom is doing ok Cheryl!



sahbushka said:


> Cute name!
> 
> Hi everyone!  Just wanted to say hi.  I soooo need to do some planning but life is crazy busy!  I have my pictures from the run and will try to post them later today!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some of the Divas in Seattle this coming Saturday!
> 
> SarahMay


Congrats Sarah!
Best of luck to those in the upcoming marathon's too.

Deb...love your baby girls name!

Hugs & good thoughts to everyone.  We have a few more weeks before school starts, but won't be able to sneak in any vacation due to DH's work merger.  Will try to get away for a few nights at DLR at the end of the month.  This month has been so crazy, but all is well for the  most part


----------



## tinkermell

Good morning all.

Linda, You and Bree are constantly on my mind.  Hugs again to you. 

Cheryl, Hey girlfriend! 

Deb, I also love the name Brooklyn. Very nice. 

SarahMay, Way to girl!! 

Jen, You too!! 

Katie, How is your new job going? Are you happy? 

Jill, It's good to see you around. What's new? 

Hi Capri, Tina, Kelly, Courtney, Trudi, Sarah, Becci, Patti, Tracey, Beth, ........


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Good morning ladies, 

SarahMay- congrats on the 5K! That's awesome!   

I went to SD over the weekend. It was okay but a misunderstanding caused some family drama  It's all good now I guess, got that resolved. My parents stayed an extra day with my little sister and her 2 friends. My older sister had to return to work today (she was on a 2 week vacation and just got back from Sydney last week).  She showed me a picture of a bird she saw that is actually the deadliest bird in the world. It can kick a person to death.  I got to ride on a horse drawn carriage for the first time around Seaport Village (that's always been one of my favorite spots in SD). I thought that was really cool and fun   I took lots of pics which I will share once I upload them. 

I rode the train home by myself for the first time yesterday. I never rode the Amtrak before. I was trying to push down the handle on my suitcase and needed to go upstairs (downstairs is for elderly people and handicapped) and just told the person behind me to go ahead of me. Well he was really nice and a skater dude and said: "Would you like me to help you with that?" I said: "Okay, thank you!"  He carried it up the stairs for me which was really nice. I didn't follow him into the car he was sitting in because it was super crowded.   My cousin texted me and said I should have!  He was cute though.  I texted my cousin and said: "Hmm...maybe I should pretend I am on the way to Hogwarts!" and she said: "Do you see a fat guy with a beard?" Later on I texted her and said that I didn't see a man with a beard holding a lantern and she said: "That's because you didn't get on at Platform 9 3/4!"    Yes, I am a Harry Potter nerd and proud of it!  I saw a Gryffindor scarf in a shop in SD but it cost too much. If it were cheaper I would have bought it!  

After I got on the train, there was a stop we made in the middle of nowhere. They announced that they had to kick someone off because "apparently this person thought that they didn't need to buy a ticket!"


----------



## wendypooh22

Hey Everyone...  It's been about a month since I was on the boards last.. Lots has happened and I am trying to catch up on the month of threads, but it will take a loonnnng time.

Linda and Bree - Lots of prayers to you and your family  during this time.

Lets catch up shall we... My mom, kids, Tammy and I had a great vacation at DL.  We stayed an entire week and we loved, loved the Grand Californian. I wish that we could stay there every time we visit DL.  Our room was ready early and we were lucky to get one on the 4th floor close to the main elevators.  My mom fell in love with the lobby and the entrance to DCA. My aunt and cousin were able to come each day (Premium AP's and live in Yorba Linda) so it was nice to spend the week with them.  We did Ariels for WOC and the food was fabulous!!  My only regret was a later seating for the first show.  The area was jam packed by the time we finished so we couldn't get close to the rail in the "wet" zone. But the trade off for standing in the back was that we weren's smooshed like sardines up front!  On our last night we viewed WOC from the balcony at the Grand.. We were the only ones up there and it was nice to see it from above. My kids had a great time riding GRR at night over-and-over-and-over again until the park closed then running back to the room to change clothes.. I admit that was one of the highlights of our trip!

Football season started right when we returned from vacation and that means 5 day a week practices until Labor Day..  My DH and I serve as board members for our chapter and He is also the head coach for the teams that our boys play on... This is my favorite time of the year!  I love, love football.  I ordered my new camera batteries and plan on being the team photographer this season as well as helping my DH on the sidelines.. Usually we have a line of dads waiting to help out, but for the older boys nobody has stepped up to volunteer, so it's me and our team mom to assist him.  

This month, my DH finally achieved his dream of opening an antique/thrift store! I am soo proud of him.  He has worked hard for this and I am thankful that he is close to home and no longer travels the flea market/swap meet circuit selling his goods.. So now I have 2 jobs..  My regular job and working at the shop.  It's not too bad, but 7 days a week will start to get old pretty quick. It's not like I can complain to the boss because he is right there along with me...

I am hoping that the boys and I can sneak a quick trip to DL before school starts. If that isn't going to happen, then maybe grab dinner with Tammy after work.. Some how, some way, I am going to get me a chimichanga...


I am hoping to be here on a regular basis again, but between work, football and the shop, who knows!!

Take Care everyone


----------



## wendypooh22

Oh, I forgot to add that I have quite a few extra sets of maps from Disney's 55th.. If you are interested PM me with your address and I can get those out to you.


----------



## sahbushka

I booked my hotel for my WDW trip in November of 2011 today!  My husband and I decided to extend the vacation a bit...we were originally planning on doing the 4 day cruise and 4 nights at WDW in a cabin at Fort Wilderness with my mom and nephew and now we have decided to add 2 more nights on and stay at the All Star Movies for those 2 nights after my mom and nephew fly home.  We reserved a prefered room there so we can get the Toy Story area (my ds's favorite!)  I haven't stayed in a budget category before and never figured I would but my son loves Toy Story so much and since the kids will be 3 and 6 I figure we should just do budget.  I am planning on getting a Premier pass so am hoping a passholder package comes out for our trip dates!  If anyone hears anything or knows anything about those let me know, K?  Also any suggestions or tips from you WDW experts would be more than welcomed!

Thanks all,
SarahMay


----------



## disney-super-mom

sahbushka said:


> I booked my hotel for my WDW trip in November of 2011 today!  My husband and I decided to extend the vacation a bit...we were originally planning on doing the 4 day cruise and 4 nights at WDW in a cabin at Fort Wilderness with my mom and nephew and now we have decided to add 2 more nights on and stay at the All Star Movies for those 2 nights after my mom and nephew fly home.  We reserved a prefered room there so we can get the Toy Story area (my ds's favorite!)  I haven't stayed in a budget category before and never figured I would but my son loves Toy Story so much and since the kids will be 3 and 6 I figure we should just do budget.  I am planning on getting a Premier pass so am hoping a passholder package comes out for our trip dates!  If anyone hears anything or knows anything about those let me know, K?  Also any suggestions or tips from you WDW experts would be more than welcomed!
> 
> Thanks all,
> SarahMay



Don't worry at all about staying at All Star Movies or any value resort at WDW.  They're perfectly fine and FUN!  We stayed there two years ago for a couple of nights before switching to a week stay at CSR, and I was a bit worried at first, but when we walked into the room, my fears were over.  The rooms were cute and clean.  I especially liked the bathroom.  Loved all the stars and the tile in the tub/shower area that looked like movie film.  And the giant icons around the resort were a highlight for our kids.  I mean, sure, the room was a little smaller than other hotel rooms I've stayed in, but there was plenty of room for the four of us so we never felt crowded.  And there isn't a mini-fridge or coffee maker, so we just used the ice bucket to keep my Diet Pepsi cold for the morning, and Justin grabbed coffee at the quick service there.  No biggie.

You'll love it, and so will your kids.


----------



## sahbushka

Thanks Capri!  I really am so excited about this trip that I can't believe it is still over 14 months away, though months go so quickly I am sure it will be here before I know it!  I think I am going to request the 2100 loop for FW Cabins...are there any requests I should put in at the All Star resort?

SarahMay


----------



## MamaKate

Sarah & Jen~ Good for you both for being so motivated and dedicated to running.  I wish I could force myself to make time to be more active .



tinkermell said:


> Katie, How is your new job going? Are you happy?



I'm really loving it .  So far so good .  It's a major plus that it's only 10 minutes from where I live.  



wendypooh22 said:


> .. Usually we have a line of dads waiting to help out, but for the older boys nobody has stepped up to volunteer, so it's me and our team mom to assist him.



Why does that happen with the older boys?? I think once they reach a certain age, parents feel they can just dump them and leave. I remember with my sons Pop Warner team NO parents would help me out.  It was very stressful for me, but also very rewarding because I got to know so many of the boys.

Good luck with the new shop!


----------



## disney-super-mom

sahbushka said:


> Thanks Capri!  I really am so excited about this trip that I can't believe it is still over 14 months away, though months go so quickly I am sure it will be here before I know it!  I think I am going to request the 2100 loop for FW Cabins...are there any requests I should put in at the All Star resort?
> 
> SarahMay



First, I just want to say that girl, you're a ROCK STAR!  I can't believe how much you've accomplished this year!  You are a true inspiration to me....seriously.  A very accomplished woman! 

As far as requests for ASMo, besides requesting the Toy Story Area, I would probably also request top floor because then you won't have a family walking/stomping/jumping in a room above you, and also because when housekeepers leave the door open while they're cleaning your room (and they do), there's less chance of some unknown critter crawling inside.


----------



## karylrocks

sahbushka said:


> I booked my hotel for my WDW trip in November of 2011 today!  My husband and I decided to extend the vacation a bit...we were originally planning on doing the 4 day cruise and 4 nights at WDW in a cabin at Fort Wilderness with my mom and nephew and now we have decided to add 2 more nights on and stay at the All Star Movies for those 2 nights after my mom and nephew fly home.  We reserved a prefered room there so we can get the Toy Story area (my ds's favorite!)  I haven't stayed in a budget category before and never figured I would but my son loves Toy Story so much and since the kids will be 3 and 6 I figure we should just do budget.  I am planning on getting a Premier pass so am hoping a passholder package comes out for our trip dates!  If anyone hears anything or knows anything about those let me know, K?  Also any suggestions or tips from you WDW experts would be more than welcomed!
> 
> Thanks all,
> SarahMay


I love the All-Stars! I have stayed at every category of WDW resort and I love them all. I just have different expectations depending on where I am but every resort has been fabulous.

(Sorry about Seattle....)


----------



## disney-super-mom

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to show you some pictures of a friend of mine on Facebook.  At her work, they have fun dress up days from time to time.  One of them was "80s Dress Up Day" and more recently was "Favorite Movie Character" dress up day.

Just thought it was kind of a fun way to inspire us how to get into character for whatever our Meet-n-Greet party theme will be.  Well, the pictures are fun to look at anyway. 

EDITED:  The link to her pictures didn't work, so I posted them below.  They're a lot of fun.  I want to work there!


----------



## tinkermell

Morning!

I forgot to say hi to Steph, Carol, Wendy and Pix!

*HI!! *


----------



## mommaU4

Popping in to say hello!! 


Linda, I've sent you messages on FB but I wanted to also send a big hug.  My thoughts are with you. 


Capri, I tried clicking on the link to your friend's pics, but it says they are unavailable. Darn. I love seeing 80's pics. Speaking of the Meet and Greet, what is the theme for next year?  Has it been announced yet? I am on FB more than here so I might have missed it. 


Deb, a Coach diaper bag? Awesome! I love pink and gray. You'll be a stylin mama. 


Sarah, LOVE your race pics. Wow. You are amazing. Keep it up. I am so proud of you. 


Wendy, where is your DH's shop? Congrats to him on realizing his dream and it's nice you are there to encourage and help him out. 


Katie, glad to hear your job is going well. And a short commute is ALWAYS nice. 


Rochelle, I LOVE San Diego. Ruben and I used to spend as much time there as we could. I miss it. Glad you were able to go for a bit, sorry about the family drama though. Oh, and I have to say, I've never seen or read Harry Potter. 


Mrs.Pinup (good grief your name is escaping me for the moment!) congrats on your race too!! All these runners. It almost makes me want to get up off the couch. 


Jill, I hope you are able to escape to DL for a few nights like you are wanting too. I want to too! But it's not gonna happen for me anytime soon I don't think. Bummer. 


Carol, hope things are good with you, and sorry the Seattle meet didn't work out for you. 


Mel, how are you? Spending lots of time with that precious grandbaby of yours I bet. 





Well, I can't remember what else I wanted to say. I hope everyone on here is doing okay, and I hope the plans for the next ladies trip are going well!!  I don't get on DIS as often as I used to, but I do check in now and then, and can't wait to start reading about all the plans, meals, events, etc. Even if I'm not going, it's fun to follow along. 

Miss you ladies a bunch!! If anyone is going to be in Vegas, give me a call. I'd love to meet up. 

TTYL!!


----------



## disney-super-mom

mommaU4 said:


> Popping in to say hello!!
> 
> Capri, I tried clicking on the link to your friend's pics, but it says they are unavailable. Darn. I love seeing 80's pics. Speaking of the Meet and Greet, what is the theme for next year?  Has it been announced yet? I am on FB more than here so I might have missed it.



Hi Bethy.  I miss you too. 

Shoot, I was hoping the link would work.  Well, I'll just post a few of the pictures here so everyone can see them.  They're a hoot.


----------



## disney-super-mom

Okay, here are some of my friends pictures of "80s" day at her office.


Madonna







Looking 80s hot!







Jazzercise baby!







80's Group photo.


----------



## disney-super-mom

This was just last week....."Favorite Movie Character Day" at her office.


Group shot.







Batman and Robin.  Very cute!







Crocodile Hunter!







Sandy of "Grease"







Okay, I had to save the best for last.  This is just HILARIOUS!  It's Alan (and baby Carlos) from "The Hangover".


----------



## wendypooh22

MamaKate said:


> Why does that happen with the older boys?? I think once they reach a certain age, parents feel they can just dump them and leave. I remember with my sons Pop Warner team NO parents would help me out.  It was very stressful for me, but also very rewarding because I got to know so many of the boys.
> 
> Good luck with the new shop!



I know!! What really irritates me is that their dads come to every practice and every game and watch from the sidelines.  I can totally understand if they don't know the game, but it would help just to stand there and help Ivy run drills or even keep the kids in line while he is explaining something..

One of them asked me why Ivy is coaching multiple teams and I told him straight out that since none of the parent's stepped up to volunteer, he has to do it all... He sheepishly walked away (and fast too!)



mommaU4 said:


> Popping in to say hello!!
> 
> Wendy, where is your DH's shop? Congrats to him on realizing his dream and it's nice you are there to encourage and help him out.



His store is in Acton, where we live.  I am really proud of him. It's a lot of work, but he is close to home and can be there to drop off and pick up the boys from school.  It makes me feel good to know that he is only 2 miles from home and in an emergency, he can be there in minutes.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

wendypooh22 said:


> Hey Everyone...  It's been about a month since I was on the boards last.. Lots has happened and I am trying to catch up on the month of threads, but it will take a loonnnng time.
> 
> Linda and Bree - Lots of prayers to you and your family  during this time.
> 
> Lets catch up shall we... My mom, kids, Tammy and I had a great vacation at DL.  We stayed an entire week and we loved, loved the Grand Californian. I wish that we could stay there every time we visit DL.  Our room was ready early and we were lucky to get one on the 4th floor close to the main elevators.  My mom fell in love with the lobby and the entrance to DCA. My aunt and cousin were able to come each day (Premium AP's and live in Yorba Linda) so it was nice to spend the week with them.  We did Ariels for WOC and the food was fabulous!!  My only regret was a later seating for the first show.  The area was jam packed by the time we finished so we couldn't get close to the rail in the "wet" zone. But the trade off for standing in the back was that we weren's smooshed like sardines up front!  On our last night we viewed WOC from the balcony at the Grand.. We were the only ones up there and it was nice to see it from above. My kids had a great time riding GRR at night over-and-over-and-over again until the park closed then running back to the room to change clothes.. I admit that was one of the highlights of our trip!
> 
> Football season started right when we returned from vacation and that means 5 day a week practices until Labor Day..  My DH and I serve as board members for our chapter and He is also the head coach for the teams that our boys play on... This is my favorite time of the year!  I love, love football.  I ordered my new camera batteries and plan on being the team photographer this season as well as helping my DH on the sidelines.. Usually we have a line of dads waiting to help out, but for the older boys nobody has stepped up to volunteer, so it's me and our team mom to assist him.
> 
> This month, my DH finally achieved his dream of opening an antique/thrift store! I am soo proud of him.  He has worked hard for this and I am thankful that he is close to home and no longer travels the flea market/swap meet circuit selling his goods.. So now I have 2 jobs..  My regular job and working at the shop.  It's not too bad, but 7 days a week will start to get old pretty quick. It's not like I can complain to the boss because he is right there along with me...
> 
> I am hoping that the boys and I can sneak a quick trip to DL before school starts. If that isn't going to happen, then maybe grab dinner with Tammy after work.. Some how, some way, I am going to get me a chimichanga...
> 
> 
> I am hoping to be here on a regular basis again, but between work, football and the shop, who knows!!
> 
> Take Care everyone



A whole week !! I am so jealous !!! Sounds like you had a wonderful time.
Where is your DH store? I love going to those. I've been on the look out for a hutch. I need a place to display my Disney stuff, like snow globes, a Jim Shore Castle and some small figurines.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

I guess I should have kept reading the posts. Now I know where the store is. What is the name of it and the location, oh and the days and hours. I'll be driving therough Acton the weekend after this and would love to stop in. Thanks.


----------



## mommaU4

Capri, those pics are great!! How fun. 

Wendy, I know Acton well. Or at least I used to. Ruben's parents have land there and we used to go there often. Course it's been a few years since I've been there now though, so I bet it's changed lots.


----------



## MrsPinup

Capri~ Those pics are great!  I love the Jazzersize outfit.  What courage it would take me to get in that outfit 

I added it up and there are only 49 more miles of training to run before the Half - woo hoo!  Today I went back over to Jenny Craig to get food (it had been 2 months) since I am in such a terrible plateau and need to get this next 10 off.  My mom thinks that running is building more muscle.  Isn't that frustrating how that works?


----------



## BillyFan

OK, Capri.  I'm want to work with your friend!  What a fun office!!!

Congrats, Wendy, on your hubby's new shop.  I would love to one day have a little deli/bake shop.


----------



## disney-super-mom

BillyFan said:


> OK, Capri.  I'm want to work with your friend!  What a fun office!!!



Wouldn't that be FUN to work there!  The 80s dress up day was about a month ago, and the favorite movie character day was last week.  My friend's husband actually owns the business, and he's a really funny guy, so I'm not surprised.  The jazzercise girl is the same person dressed up as Alan from "The Hangerover".....and she's also his and my friend's daughter.

But mainly I just wanted to post a few of those pictures because, whatever our theme turns out to be, I'm sure it will be another fun one, and I thought the pictures could be inspiration for us to get into it......or at least show that there are other "cool" groups/people like us who dresses up for a theme day - hahahaha.


----------



## mommaU4

BillyFan said:


> Congrats, Wendy, on your hubby's new shop.  I would love to one day have a little deli/bake shop.


And when you do, I'll be first in line!!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Hi Ladies,

Capri- those pics are awesome and it looked like a lot of fun. Thanks for sharing. 


Wendy- congrats on the new shop! That's really awesome!  I'm glad you and your family had a good trip to DL!  


Beth- I hope you read Harry Potter one day.  I thought it would be lame at first and just finally picked up a book and read it and got hooked!  I've loved Harry Potter ever since!


----------



## wendypooh22

VintageDisneyRules said:


> I guess I should have kept reading the posts. Now I know where the store is. What is the name of it and the location, oh and the days and hours. I'll be driving therough Acton the weekend after this and would love to stop in. Thanks.



It's called Grandma's Attic.. It's on Sierra Hwy just south of Angelest Forest. For now, we are open 7 days - During the week the hours vary in the AM becuase DH is out at auctions looking for treasures and bringing everything back.  He closes by 4:30 since football practice starts at 5pm.  The weekends we open between 8-9 and stay as long as we have customers.  Some nights we don't close until after 7:00!  Please stop by!!!



mommaU4 said:


> Capri, those pics are great!! How fun.
> 
> Wendy, I know Acton well. Or at least I used to. Ruben's parents have land there and we used to go there often. Course it's been a few years since I've been there now though, so I bet it's changed lots.



Actually, there hasn't been much change.  We have a really nice park and a storage facility, but other than that, its the same old Acton!!



BillyFan said:


> Congrats, Wendy, on your hubby's new shop.  I would love to one day have a little deli/bake shop.



Oh, that sounds fun!! I would love to own a bakery... I love to bake and decorate cakes!!



eatmypixiedust said:


> Wendy- congrats on the new shop! That's really awesome!  I'm glad you and your family had a good trip to DL!



Thanks!! We had a fabulous time. It was a nice relaxing trip!! No rushing around. Well, except on the day of the All-Star Parade... I waited all day to hold our spot on the curb on Main St.


----------



## disney-super-mom

eatmypixiedust said:


> Beth- I hope you read Harry Potter one day.  I thought it would be lame at first and just finally picked up a book and read it and got hooked!  I've loved Harry Potter ever since!



I just received our tickets to Universal/Islands of Adventure for our December trip the other day, and I can hardly wait to see the Wizarding World of Harry Potter and ride the Forbidden Journey!  I hope it's all decorated for the holidays. I think it would be so pretty.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

wendypooh22 said:


> It's called Grandma's Attic.. It's on Sierra Hwy just south of Angelest Forest. For now, we are open 7 days - During the week the hours vary in the AM becuase DH is out at auctions looking for treasures and bringing everything back.  He closes by 4:30 since football practice starts at 5pm.  The weekends we open between 8-9 and stay as long as we have customers.  Some nights we don't close until after 7:00!  Please stop by!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that sounds fun!! I would love to own a bakery... I love to bake and decorate cakes!!
> 
> 
> 
> .


 Thanks. I love the name !  I may stop by this weekend since it's so close to me.

I've always wanted to have my own bakery too. I bake all the time, the only problem with that is, I eat what I bake !


----------



## eatmypixiedust

disney-super-mom said:


> I just received our tickets to Universal/Islands of Adventure for our December trip the other day, and I can hardly wait to see the Wizarding World of Harry Potter and ride the Forbidden Journey!  I hope it's all decorated for the holidays. I think it would be so pretty.



 Lucky! I'm jealous!  That sounds like fun! I went to Islands of Adventure years ago (more than 10 years ago) when my family and I went to WDW. I would love to see Harry Potter World and I heard they have butterbeer and frozen butterbeer!  That sounds delicious! I would also love to just visit Hogsmead  I think Islands of Adventure totally blows the Universal Studios here out of the water. I don't know the Universal here in Hollywood very much. I remember I rode on an awesome ride at Islands of Adventure. It's called dueling dragons and you choose between a line titled Fire or a line for Ice. It's a roller coaster and your feet dangle and hang in the air and the 2 coasters cross each other. It was scary but fun at the same time. There was also a log ride that was Dudley Do Right. I remember that was fun too. I don't know if they still have those there.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2010/08/man-falls-from-tower-of-terror-ride-at-california-adventure-theme-park.html

 Just read this article   All I can say is he is not exactly the brightest crayon in the box.


----------



## disney-super-mom

eatmypixiedust said:


> Lucky! I'm jealous!  That sounds like fun! I went to Islands of Adventure years ago (more than 10 years ago) when my family and I went to WDW. I would love to see Harry Potter World and I heard they have butterbeer and frozen butterbeer!  That sounds delicious! I would also love to just visit Hogsmead  I think Islands of Adventure totally blows the Universal Studios here out of the water. I don't know the Universal here in Hollywood very much. I remember I rode on an awesome ride at Islands of Adventure. It's called dueling dragons and you choose between a line titled Fire or a line for Ice. It's a roller coaster and your feet dangle and hang in the air and the 2 coasters cross each other. It was scary but fun at the same time. There was also a log ride that was Dudley Do Right. I remember that was fun too. I don't know if they still have those there.



Dueling Dragons is part of the WWOHP and is now called "Dragon Challenge".  The queue is now all themed around the Tri-Wizard Tournament and you get to see the Goblet of Fire too.  The red side is now the "Chinese Fireball" dragon, and the blue side is the "Hungarian Horntail" dragon.  (I've done my homework before we get down there.) 



eatmypixiedust said:


> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2010/08/man-falls-from-tower-of-terror-ride-at-california-adventure-theme-park.html
> 
> Just read this article   All I can say is he is not exactly the brightest crayon in the box.



Not only isn't he the brightest crayon in the box, but now he's the lame broken crayon in the box.


----------



## mommaU4

wendypooh22 said:


> Actually, there hasn't been much change.  We have a really nice park and a storage facility, but other than that, its the same old Acton!!


Ah, it's kind of nice when things can stay the same. 





disney-super-mom said:


> I just received our tickets to Universal/Islands of Adventure for our December trip the other day, and I can hardly wait to see the Wizarding World of Harry Potter and ride the Forbidden Journey!  I hope it's all decorated for the holidays. I think it would be so pretty.


   I am so excited for you!!!! I really cannot wait to see all your pics and read your TR. 






VintageDisneyRules said:


> I bake all the time, the only problem with that is, I eat what I bake !



 

(me too!)


----------



## MrsPinup

disney-super-mom said:


> I just received our tickets to Universal/Islands of Adventure for our December trip the other day, and I can hardly wait to see the Wizarding World of Harry Potter and ride the Forbidden Journey!  I hope it's all decorated for the holidays. I think it would be so pretty.



OMG I am sooooo jealous - and excited for you!  That will be an amazing trip  

Wendy~  Congrats on the bakery!  I must have missed that post.

Today was the welcome back meeting for the teachers at the boys' school.  Since I am on the PTC this year I went over and took them gifts we ordered for them and introduced myself.  They release the class list tomorrow, but I have been trying to find out if my DS5 got the same teacher DS7 had. Thanks to some spy work, a teacher whispered to me that he will have the her.  Yay! We still have to wait till tomorrow to find out about DS7 and what friends are in their classes.  I cannot wait till next Tuesday when they are back in school and I can have time for a pedi!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

disney-super-mom said:


> Dueling Dragons is part of the WWOHP and is now called "Dragon Challenge".  The queue is now all themed around the Tri-Wizard Tournament and you get to see the Goblet of Fire too.  The red side is now the "Chinese Fireball" dragon, and the blue side is the "Hungarian Horntail" dragon.  (I've done my homework before we get down there.)
> 
> 
> 
> Not only isn't he the brightest crayon in the box, but now he's the lame broken crayon in the box.



 I didn't know they changed the dueling dragons ride. That sounds cool how they made it Harry Potter themed   If I were going I would be researching the park too!  

Yes, I agree about that guy in the article. I couldn't help but laugh at his stupidity.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

I have a new co-worker and apparently she thinks Domo is cute and likes similar cute items like I do.   She's really nice and is in her early 20's.  She made me an origami Domo and a TV and I put it on my desk. It's so cute and I love it!!  Here is a pic:


----------



## tinkermell

Good morning ladies! 

Thought I would announce that today is my 33 anniversary!


----------



## kelmac284

Happy Anniversary!! Hope you have fun today!


----------



## QueenDoOver

tinkermell said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Thought I would announce that today is my 33 anniversary!



Congratulations Mel!  That is an amazing feat in my books, because I don't care how much in love you are, just living together with the male species for 30+ years is an act of true commitment.  I hope you have a wonderful celebration of some sort!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

tinkermell said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Thought I would announce that today is my 33 anniversary!








 Have a fun time Mel!! :goodbvibes


----------



## stacielee

tinkermell said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Thought I would announce that today is my 33 anniversary!



Happy Anniversary!  We're at 22 this year... seems like forever!!

Is anyone else going to be at DL this weekend?  So far, I'm going to try and meet up with Becci and Vicki; we'll be in the parks all day Saturday and about half of Sunday.


----------



## mommaU4

tinkermell said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Thought I would announce that today is my 33 anniversary!


Happy Anniversary Mel!!! 





stacielee said:


> Happy Anniversary!  We're at 22 this year... seems like forever!!
> 
> Is anyone else going to be at DL this weekend?  So far, I'm going to try and meet up with Becci and Vicki; we'll be in the parks all day Saturday and about half of Sunday.



Ruben and I are at 17 years married, but 22 years together as a couple. Kind of impressive considering I'm only 38 yrs old. I told him we only have to make it to 50 years, then we can totally divorce if we want to!   

Have fun at DL!! Not fair, not fair, not fair!! I wanna go too!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Have a fabulous weekend everyone!!!


----------



## disney-super-mom

*Hey Melody.....*









Congratulations sweetie!

Justin and I just celebrated our 17th anniversary too (like Bethy and her hubby) and it just flew by for me.  We've been together for 19 years.  I can't believe that much time has passed since we met in a bowling alley called Lilac Lanes.....oh, and he was the bartender there.  Very romantic and classy.  ........

And our best friends were Dan and Rosie, who we bowled with on a league sponsored by the plastics factory I worked at.  Okay, okay....that last part isn't true, but seriously, our "how we met" story couldn't get much worse. 

Hey, guess what color was one of the colors for our wedding?  I bet you'll never guess.  Romantic and classy, yes?


----------



## 21yankees

Happy Anniversary Mel!


Josh is headed to NY for a bit so it's me and the kids. Lots to do today before he leaves. You'll probably see me online during the day over the couple of weeks.

Hope you all are doing well. 


Steph


----------



## MrsPinup

Happy Anniversary Mel!

My friend and I made our tutu's and tie dye shirts for the Half weekend!  I cannot wait to wear them


----------



## toocherie

Hey ladies--sorry I've been absent.

first--Melody--CONGRATS on the anniversary--did you go out?  how did you celebrate?  

Second, we have finally gotten good news about my Mom--her blood tests came back normal yesterday which means no active infection and no bone biopsy and no amputation--yay!

Other than that, last weekend some of us went and took Linda some meals so this weekend I'm catching up on chores.  I've already cleaned Bella's run and the patio, and then I'm heading to the shower and then cleaning my bedroom carpet.

stacielee is coming to spend the night tonight and I can't wait to see her!

Love to you all

Cheryl

and Capri--teal?


----------



## Califgirl

Hi everyone.

I'm catching up on the thread so ...

CONGRATULATIONS, Mel!!   33 yrs. is awesome.  We're right behind you at 32, and I couldn't be happier.

Cheryl, so glad your Mom is doing so much better.  Hooray for good news from the doctors.

Hugs for Linda and Bree.  My thoughts are with you and your family.

Hope those  Divas at Disneyland this weekend have a mah-veh-lous time!

Chris


----------



## BillyFan

Happy Anniversary, Mel!  I hope you celebrated in style!!!

Marty and I have been married 17 years, too.  I was 21 when we got married, and I was 18 and still in high school when we met waiting tables at the Sizzler.  Also very romantic.

I totally wiss I was in DLR this weekend, Stacie.  Have fun with whoever you end up meeting up with!  Marty and I are toying with heading down next month for a quick weekend before his AP expires.

Have a great weekend, girls!


----------



## disney-super-mom

toocherie said:


> Hey ladies--sorry I've been absent.
> 
> first--Melody--CONGRATS on the anniversary--did you go out?  how did you celebrate?
> 
> Second, we have finally gotten good news about my Mom--her blood tests came back normal yesterday which means no active infection and no bone biopsy and no amputation--yay!
> 
> Other than that, last weekend some of us went and took Linda some meals so this weekend I'm catching up on chores.  I've already cleaned Bella's run and the patio, and then I'm heading to the shower and then cleaning my bedroom carpet.
> 
> stacielee is coming to spend the night tonight and I can't wait to see her!
> 
> Love to you all
> 
> Cheryl
> 
> and Capri--teal?



Awwww, I am so happy to hear about the good news for your mom!  And YAY for seeing Stacielee!  Hope you both have a lovely time together. 

Teal?!?! Yikes.  Heck no.   

It was the color lilac, in honor of where we met - Lilac Lanes. (Ugh, the corny-ness of that is just painful!)  But now that you mention it, good thing we didn't meet at someplace called "Rainbow Alley" or "Yellow Daisy Lanes" or "The Guacamole Bowl".


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Hi Ladies, 

just a quick post. l am at Whitewater Snacks eating chicken nachos. I never had it before but it's not bad . The weather is nice out here and there is a cool breeze. I am going to hit the park for some pin trading. I hope you all have a good day.


----------



## disney-inspired

Hi everyone! 
Hope you're all having a good Saturday. Not much going on here but my roommates are going to a sorority sister's birthday party so I'll probably head to the parks for the evening.


----------



## disney-inspired

Ha! I forgot Deluxe is blocked on Saturdays. Now what do I do???


----------



## MrsPinup

Cheryl~ Yay on your Mom!  Glad to know things are looking good.

My friend just arrived to stay the night and we are going with a group to the 49ers game tomorrow.  Have a great evening ladies!


----------



## toocherie

disney-inspired said:


> Hi everyone!
> Hope you're all having a good Saturday. Not much going on here but my roommates are going to a sorority sister's birthday party so I'll probably head to the parks for the evening.



Crista:  are all of your roommates in the same sorority?  

Jen:  hope you're having a great time at the 49-ers game!

I am SO excited!  I am going to the Halloween party on Oct. 15th and my college roomie and her daughter are coming with.  I had reserved a DVC studio for that night a long time ago--then when they were coming out I tried to get Oct. 16th too, but alas no availability.  So I went on a waitlist and it came THROUGH   We are playing MouseAdventure Trick or Treat on Sunday along with another friend from the other site.  So we will have a leisurely weekend that weekend rather than running back and forth to my house!

Then, two weeks later some of my Diva babes are joining me in another villa for the Halloween party again.  Just one night--some are staying at my house the next day.  I am SO excited for both events!


----------



## disney-inspired

toocherie said:


> Crista:  are all of your roommates in the same sorority?



Yes they are/were. They both graduated this past May.


----------



## tinkermell

Howdy everyone and good morning! 

Thanks for all the well wishes. Dave and I went out for dinner at a Brazilian Steakhouse. Have you guys ever been to one of those? It was really good. They serve you every single kind of meat possible off of an huge skewer, and they slice it for you right at your table. They probably served 4 different kinds of cuts and marinated steaks, tri tip, chicken, pork, lamb and even pineapple. The peeled pineapple was grilled whole, with cinnamon rubbed on. It was yummy. Then you also get all you can eat hot sides, and a wonderful salad bar. We both had some kind of Brazilian cocktail that had alot of lime in it. It kind of reminded me of an margarita. It was a very nice evening. 

Cheryl, once again I am so happy to hear about your Mom. Sure wish I could join you guys for the Halloween party!! I am jealous! 

Jen, How was the game?

Capri, My wedding colors were peach. Even the guys wore peach tuxes.   Picture Mike Myers. 

Linda, If you are lurking, I am thinking of you. 

Steph, Have a quiet week. 

Stacie, How was DL? 

Cristabel, What did you do on Saturday? Anything special? 

Chris, You are right behind me in years.  
For our 35th anniversary, we are looking into going as a whole family to the new Disney resort in Hawaii!! I have been lurking on their website for information, and it looks pretty darn cool!!  I'm hoping to be able to rent points when the time comes. 

Well it has been a long haul, but I am still working on my house. Seems like every time I do something then it becomes involved, and then it develops  into another project. I am trying to get rid of some furniture, buy some new furniture and so on. But then, alot of my stuff has sentimental value on it, so then I have to find a place for them, without it looking too cluttered. So I'm trying to get rid of the non sentimental, to make for the sentimental, and still make it look semi modern.  Are you confused?  Like right now. I am working on a computer desk that I stained and varnished myself years ago.  In the same room is a nice antique Mission style desk. So I have decided to keep the Mission one and get rid of the one I did. The one I did is still really nice, but does not have the value of the antique desk. But..............by getting rid of the new one, I loose cupboard space. So now I have to buy some kind of shelving or whatever to keep all of the computer stuff in.  I am having the exact same issue with another piece of furniture that I keep all of our old videos in. I'm trying to scoot them over to another antique, that at the moment is filled with junk. What to do with the "junk?" It is called being super organized and get rid of stuff, that's what!!! I'm trying to do what the "home shows" do. Have boxes for "give away," "maybe give away," and "keep for sure."  OK........you have heard only a fraction of what I have been doing, but that is quite enough for today. 

I don't usually write so much. 

Have a great day.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Good Morning,

Last week I had dinner with my close friend. We grabbed Vietnamese noodles at a place I like. I have always liked Vietnamese noodles. It's so tasty and cheap and filling  Friday night I went over to a friend's house and we hung out and just watched TV and ordered Thai food. My friend purchased a movie from On Demand called Babies. It was really cute and it follows 4 babies from the time they are born to their first steps. There were several parts that just cracked me up so much that my eyes got watery.    It was really cute  The babies were from Namibia, Tokyo, San Francisco and Mongolia. Here is the link:  http://www.focusfeatures.com/babies 

My friend's dog Monkey just had a cancerous tumor removed from her hip. She just had surgery last week. Her dog was really friendly and kept snuggling up against me and looking up at me. Every time I stopped petting her, she would tap me on the hand with her paw or she would stick her head under my hand to get me to pet her.   Here are pics of Monkey:





















Saturday afternoon I went to DL for a few hours. I was surprised that I got a good parking spot in the parking structure (row 9).  I thought it would be crowded but it wasn't too bad. I was starving and decided to try the chicken nachos at Whitewater Snacks: 






It was okay, pretty tasty if you crave nachos   I did some pin trading and got 2 cool pins: 











The Mickey lunch box pin swings back and forth and is from Toyko DL and the Chip pin is part of a CM set that I've been looking for.  I love Chip N' Dale, so I like to collect CM pin sets of them. 


Yesterday I went shopping and found a cool cotton vest from TJ Max. I also ran errands at Trader Joe's and Target. On the way home I picked up a late lunch/dinner from one of my favorite kabob places: 






This is Persian style kabob and it's chicken koobideh. I also got cucumber yogurt (not Tatziki but is called must o' khiar).  It was really tasty and I haven't had kabob in a long time. 



I took some pics of Billy Hill & the Hillbillies. I caught part of their show.  I will post those pics soon for you guys to see. 

I just read back and saw that some of you were at DL. I didn't see that post earlier but maybe I will catch some of you next time. :-/  


I also found out that the Tigger Tails and the Cheshire Cat Tails are no longer flavored   I loved the Tigger Tails because it tasted like an orange creamsicle and the Cheshire Cat one was supposed to taste like strawberry. The CM in Marcelin's Confectionery told me that they stopped adding the flavoring for those due to trans fat complaints.    I didn't buy it often but I loved the Tigger Tail because of the orange flavoring


----------



## Califgirl

Mel, never apologize for writing so much - I love hearing about what's going on with you. 

We've gone to a Brazilian Steakhouse in San Diego a couple of times.  It is really tasty, and I'm usually full before they come by with every selection.  I've been known to slow down the service by flipping the table identifier to RED for a while, but then DH might miss something ..I loved all the yummy side dishes too.  You really have to take your time at a place like that. Which actually makes a nice dining experience.

I wish I had your energy for redoing, rearranging and cleaning out the house.  Hopefully this winter I'll be able to get to some big cleaning and purging.

Enjoy the beautiful weather everyone - How was the Disneyland meet this weekend?


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Oh, while I was eating at Whitewater,  I saw a swarm of bugs flying above the pool area. When I was leaving, I heard a CM say that there was a beehive and they got out and were flying above the pool section with the water slide. They moved all the guests over to the right side of the pool area and closed the left section off. Eek!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Good Morning!

I just wanted to share some pictures of the kitty bed I made over the weekend:











Of course my cats don't want to even get in it but oh well.   I think I'll try rubbing some catnip on it and see if they will use it.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Sarah that kitty bed is freakin cute!! Nice job!  I hope your kitties will sleep in it eventually  


I sewed another pin lanyard and chose a purple Tink pattern. You can buy these from Joann's and their coupons come in handy  Here is a pic:







I finally completed the set of the CM silhouette pins. I didn't know there were so many- 17 total!!    I am used to seeing maybe 5 per set but this one was the largest I've seen.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

They do like it  (well one of them)...DBF just texted me these pics:


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> They do like it  (well one of them)...DBF just texted me these pics:



That turned out really nice Sarah !
Rochelle, I'm planning on getting those nachos on my next trip, without the meat. Sarah got them when we went and I tried the cheesy part, really good !
 Oh, about the Tigger Tails, since when does flavoring have Trans?


----------



## eatmypixiedust

VintageDisneyRules said:


> That turned out really nice Sarah !
> Rochelle, I'm planning on getting those nachos on my next trip, without the meat. Sarah got them when we went and I tried the cheesy part, really good !
> Oh, about the Tigger Tails, since when does flavoring have Trans?



 The chicken was okay in the nachos but I chose that over the shredded beef. I think it would taste good without the meat  

I don't know why they got rid of the flavoring in the Tigger Tails and the Cheshire Cat Tails.  Now they don't taste very good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess if I crave one, I should just get a chocolate one instead.


----------



## MrsPinup

Sarah~ That bed and kitty are super cute!  If I ever get a white cat like that I am naming it Mr. Bigglesworth 

Rochelle~  Do you just use ribbon for those?  That puppy is adorable - it is so sad that animals get cancer too  Hopefully, that's the last of that for him.

Cheryl~ I did thanks!

Mel~ It was great - we won and had many laughs throughout the day.  We may have had a contact high from tailgating though - lots of people were having a great time in the parking lot!  

The boy's start school tomorrow - Tahoe goes into 2nd and Brydon into first.  Bry has Tahoe's teacher from last year so that is great!  Both of them are really excited and so am I.  This means I can finally get a pedicure!  It has been months.  I hope you all are having a great Monday!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

MrsPinup said:


> Rochelle~  Do you just use ribbon for those?  That puppy is adorable - it is so sad that animals get cancer too  Hopefully, that's the last of that for him.




 Hi Jen- I used the lanyard/belt material that they sell at Joann's.  I buy about 1 1/4 yard to 2 yards since I like it long (so I can add more pins).    They have Winnie the Pooh and Cars and Mickey printed ones. They had 2 Tink patterned ones that I bought. 


Mel-your anniversary dinner sounded tasty! I'm glad you had a great time 

 

I got home last night and was super excited to have received my custom made Domos in the mail! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here is a pic:  










 

I have a new co-worker who is really nice. She loves Domo and Hello Kitty too   We don't know each other well but at least we chat every once in a while. She invited me to go with her to Farmer's Market tomorrow. It's a somewhat large one that is once a week at the mall. It's really cool because they have tons of great food. My favorite is to get a hollowed out pineapple that they pour a smoothie into and add a tropical umbrella to   They also have one stand that grills bbq chicken and they put it on top of jasmine rice and pineapple. I also like the grilled corn stand   She has a friend who sells imported Jap stuff there and I wanted to check it out.  

I'm really thankful that I'm starting to meet new people. It just shows me that there is more good than bad not being with my ex!


----------



## toocherie

MrsPinup said:


> This means I can finally get a pedicure!  It has been months.  I hope you all are having a great Monday!



Oh man Jen--I wish you lived closer--I totally need a pedicure too--it's been months!

Happy Tuesday ladies!!!!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

MrsPinup said:


> Sarah~ That bed and kitty are super cute!  If I ever get a white cat like that I am naming it Mr. Bigglesworth



Thanks!  My kitty's name is Diamond. 



eatmypixiedust said:


> I got home last night and was super excited to have received my custom made Domos in the mail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic:




Those are cute.  Did you order them from etsy.com?


----------



## BillyFan

toocherie said:


> Oh man Jen--I wish you lived closer--I totally need a pedicure too--it's been months!
> 
> Happy Tuesday ladies!!!!



You and me both!

Sarah~Super-cute kitty bed!

It's hot here, girls!  I just had a little dish of ice cream, and it got all melty really fast.  Thankfully, it is supposed to start cooling down tomorrow.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Those are cute.  Did you order them from etsy.com?



 Thanks!   Yes, I did


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

BillyFan said:


> You and me both!
> 
> Sarah~Super-cute kitty bed!
> 
> It's hot here, girls!  I just had a little dish of ice cream, and it got all melty really fast.  Thankfully, it is supposed to start cooling down tomorrow.



It's hot here too: 106!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

BillyFan said:


> You and me both!
> 
> Sarah~Super-cute kitty bed!
> 
> It's hot here, girls!  I just had a little dish of ice cream, and it got all melty really fast.  Thankfully, it is supposed to start cooling down tomorrow.



 It's hot here too. Blech!  I was hanging out outside with my co-workers earlier and we ended up going back inside because it was over 90 outside


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

We are going to the Fair to see ZZ Top tonight.  Hopefully it cools down a little.  The concert starts at 7:30pm.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> We are going to the Fair to see ZZ Top tonight.  Hopefully it cools down a little.  The concert starts at 7:30pm.



 Have fun at the concert


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Here are the pics I took of Billy Hill from last weekend. Enjoy


----------



## wendypooh22

tinkermell said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Thought I would announce that today is my 33 anniversary!



Happy Belated Anniversary Mel!!  33 years wow!!



MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I just wanted to share some pictures of the kitty bed I made over the weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course my cats don't want to even get in it but oh well.   I think I'll try rubbing some catnip on it and see if they will use it.



That kitty bed is just too cute! Was it difficult to make?  



eatmypixiedust said:


> I sewed another pin lanyard and chose a purple Tink pattern. You can buy these from Joann's and their coupons come in handy  Here is a pic:



Love the lanyard!! 

All of these crafty Diva's are putting me in the mood to make something... I need to make a trip to Joanns!

I hope all of the Diva's have a wonderful Wednesday   Tammy and I are headed to the park tonight for dinner.  I'm in some serious need of a little DL magic.  Between my job, football, the shop and home I am a little frazzled  

 To those that need it
 To anyone celebrating
 To the rest of the Divas!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

wendypooh22 said:


> That kitty bed is just too cute! Was it difficult to make?



Nope, not too hard.    The only hard part was keeping the kittys off the material as I tried to cut out the pattern.


----------



## MrsPinup

Rochelle~  It looked like Billy was looking right at you 

It is super hot here too!  I do not want to see my energy bill for this month


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

MrsPinup said:


> Rochelle~  It looked like Billy was looking right at you
> 
> It is super hot here too!  I do not want to see my energy bill for this month



Jen,

I think you said you made shirts for the 1/2 Marathon...are you planning to wear them for the race on the day before?

I'm still trying to decide what to do for shirts for my Aunt and I. 

I did get our door sign made for the hotel room so at least that's out of the way and I plan to buy a shirt at the Expo to wear on Sunday after the race.


----------



## wendypooh22

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Nope, not too hard.    The only hard part was keeping the kittys off the material as I tried to cut out the pattern.


I can see it now...  Whenever I try to read anything my cat is right there between me and whatever it is.. In college I would have to close my door to keep him out or I wouldn't get anything done.



MrsPinup said:


> Rochelle~  It looked like Billy was looking right at you
> 
> It is super hot here too!  I do not want to see my energy bill for this month


 If my husband knew that our electric bill was as much as it actually is he would be very  but I can't help it! It's HOT!!! Thank goodness for electronic billing and direct pay online


----------



## eatmypixiedust

MrsPinup said:


> Rochelle~  It looked like Billy was looking right at you
> 
> It is super hot here too!  I do not want to see my energy bill for this month



 Thanks Jen!   I was standing in the very back of the GH and was afraid the pics would be blurry but I guess it came out okay   I know some of the ladies here love the Billies and I have always enjoyed watching their show (since high school with my friends). Just wanted to share.


----------



## BillyFan

eatmypixiedust said:


> Here are the pics I took of Billy Hill from last weekend. Enjoy



Have I mentioned before that I love him?
Thanks for posting these, Rochelle!

So Wendy, I am so envious of you for being able to go to Disneyland for dinner!  Whatch gonna have?


----------



## eatmypixiedust

BillyFan said:


> Have I mentioned before that I love him?
> Thanks for posting these, Rochelle!



 I know he's your DL boyfriend   I'm glad you like them. I love their show. It always makes me smile and puts me in a good mood


----------



## toocherie

BillyFan said:


> It's hot here, girls!  I just had a little dish of ice cream, and it got all melty really fast.  Thankfully, it is supposed to start cooling down tomorrow.



Tina:  the mistake was in having a "little" dish of ice cream -- if you had a "big" dish then it wouldn't melt so fast--right?

It did cool off to 90 this afternoon--I went out around 1 p.m and then came out at 6 p.m and couldn't believe the diff!  And it's cloudy here--if I didn't know better I'd think it was going to rain!

Big Brother tonight!  Double eviction tomorrow night--anyone else watch?


----------



## wendypooh22

BillyFan said:


> Have I mentioned before that I love him?
> Thanks for posting these, Rochelle!
> 
> So Wendy, I am so envious of you for being able to go to Disneyland for dinner!  Whatch gonna have?


We ate at Rancho del Zokato (not sure on the spelling..sorry)I had the carne asada with enchiladas and Tammy had a tostada salad. Super yummy. I can't believe that we have never eaten there before! Great food and with the ap discount it was less than 30 bucs for dinner! Its warm and humid here.. the crowds are light and we r walking on everything...


toocherie said:


> Tina:  the mistake was in having a "little" dish of ice cream -- if you had a "big" dish then it wouldn't melt so fast--right?
> 
> It did cool off to 90 this afternoon--I went out around 1 p.m and then came out at 6 p.m and couldn't believe the diff!  And it's cloudy here--if I didn't know better I'd think it was going to rain!
> 
> Big Brother tonight!  Double eviction tomorrow night--anyone else watch?



Me! I'm behind a few episodes so I need to catch up online....


----------



## CoMickey

toocherie said:


> Big Brother tonight!  Double eviction tomorrow night--anyone else watch?



Me - I watch but I have to catch up online most of the time.  This is an exciting week!


----------



## tinkermell

Hello eveyone!!

Fun stuff to read today!

Pix the pictures gave me a good laugh!!!  I love those guys. Maybe not as much has Tina and Callie.   The Domos are cute!

Sarah, The kittly bed is adorable and the fabric is purrrrrfect! 

Ok, I win on the temp so far. It got up to 110*...  

So Wendy, How close is your DH store in relation to Palmdale, Lancaster or Rosamond? We always come down to the south through Mohave, and cut over the Sierra Highway near Rosamond, and get pretty close to Edwards and then cut over to the 58 towards Wrightwood. We then make our way to Redlands, where I grew up to visit family. Anywhos ,we love to antique shop, and it would be fun to look you guys up some time. 

Cheryl, Have never watched Big Brother. Am I missing something?  
I loved, loved your comment on the ice cream to Tina. LOL!! I think that should be some kind of line for the Tag Fairy, or one for me. I loves me some ice cream......the bigger the bowl, the better!!! 

So I wanted to share with you that my DIL has some really serious medical issues. It's a really long story, so I will try to simplify it. She and my son, have not been able to have children because of him. Because of extensive testing and so forth, they have been seeing a specialist from Pasadensa. The doc started to ask questions to my DIL Tiffany too. From her answers, he decided to check her out too. Come to find out, both of her ovaries are really bad according to the ultrasounds. Even her fallopian tube is bad. One of her ovaries is so suspicious, that she is being referred to an oncologist.  So now she is to see him next week ASAP. So anyways, it is really weird how things work out. If it wasn't for my son's condition, not sure if they would have caught this so soon. The oncologist would do the surgeries at the City of Hope Hospital. Have heard good things about it. We are hoping and praying for no cancer, but if it is, it was found out soon enough to have treatments. She is so young. Only 29.


----------



## BillyFan

wendypooh22 said:


> We ate at Rancho del Zokato (not sure on the spelling..sorry)I had the carne asada with enchiladas and Tammy had a tostada salad. Super yummy. I can't believe that we have never eaten there before! Great food and with the ap discount it was less than 30 bucs for dinner! Its warm and humid here.. the crowds are light and we r walking on everything...
> 
> 
> Me! I'm behind a few episodes so I need to catch up online....



Mmmmmmmmmmm, I love Rancho!  I usually get the Chicken Caesar there.  Boring, I know.  But they're really good there.

Mel~I'm sending good thoughts your way for your son and DIL.  How scary!  Oh, and I love your new siggie!


----------



## kelmac284

Oh Mel how heart breaking.  I will be praying for you and your family and hope that it is NOT cancer and something that is fixable.  I am sure it is probably so hard for them with all the other siblings having babies and them wanting children so bad.  BIG ((hugs)) and many prayers that everything turns out ok!!!


----------



## disney-inspired

toocherie said:


> Tina:  the mistake was in having a "little" dish of ice cream -- if you had a "big" dish then it wouldn't melt so fast--right?
> 
> It did cool off to 90 this afternoon--I went out around 1 p.m and then came out at 6 p.m and couldn't believe the diff!  And it's cloudy here--if I didn't know better I'd think it was going to rain!
> 
> 
> Big Brother tonight!  Double eviction tomorrow night--anyone else watch?



Yeah there were flash flood warnings in Lancaster. 
My roommates have gotten me into Big Brother and Keeping up with the Kardashians. Not to mention teen mom and made.



Melody, many prayers for your son and DIL


----------



## DizNee Luver

Way behind on this thread.....been finishing up my trip report......if you get bored....the link is below (over 3850 pics in it.....yup I went crazy with the camera this trip!!).

I saw some Billy pics so thought I'd share a few of mine.....since we have some HUGE fans in this group!!



















































Had an interesting appointment for my 9 yr old......I went in with 3 pages of concerns & he thinks Anthony might be Aspergers!!  We have a referral in for an Autism Eval....but they're scheduling out into February already......but I did contact the school & schedule an IEP ASAP....so they can do an evaluation.  If he qualifies educationally for autism....at least he'll get the extra help he needs.

Prayers for your DIL & Son Melody!!

Hope everyone else is doing good!!


----------



## wendypooh22

tinkermell said:


> Hello eveyone!!
> 
> So Wendy, How close is your DH store in relation to Palmdale, Lancaster or Rosamond? We always come down to the south through Mohave, and cut over the Sierra Highway near Rosamond, and get pretty close to Edwards and then cut over to the 58 towards Wrightwood. We then make our way to Redlands, where I grew up to visit family. Anywhos ,we love to antique shop, and it would be fun to look you guys up some time.
> 
> Cheryl, Have never watched Big Brother. Am I missing something?
> 
> So I wanted to share with you that my DIL has some really serious medical issues. It's a really long story, so I will try to simplify it. She and my son, have not been able to have children because of him. Because of extensive testing and so forth, they have been seeing a specialist from Pasadensa. The doc started to ask questions to my DIL Tiffany too. From her answers, he decided to check her out too. Come to find out, both of her ovaries are really bad according to the ultrasounds. Even her fallopian tube is bad. One of her ovaries is so suspicious, that she is being referred to an oncologist.  So now she is to see him next week ASAP. So anyways, it is really weird how things work out. If it wasn't for my son's condition, not sure if they would have caught this so soon. The oncologist would do the surgeries at the City of Hope Hospital. Have heard good things about it. We are hoping and praying for no cancer, but if it is, it was found out soon enough to have treatments. She is so young. Only 29.



The shop is at the most southern part of Palmdale.. On Sierra Hwy right close to Angeles Forest Hwy..  Please come by if you are ever in the area! 

Sending prayers for your DIL


----------



## toocherie

Melody:  my best thoughts for your DIL and your family.  I know that Linda's family is well-acquainted with City of Hope so if you have questions you can probably ask them.

Wendy--what kind of shop does your DH have?


----------



## wendypooh22

We have an antique/thrift store.. It has a little bit of everything since Ivy goes to different types of auctions, estate sales, yard sales to fill the store.

Oh and I need to say that the Matterhorn Macaroon is FANTASTIC!! I got one as we were leaving (they were finishing up a whole tray) and I am having it for breakfast.


----------



## 21yankees

Melody - Keeping your family in my family's thoughts and prayers.


steph


----------



## CoMickey

Melody - Big hugs and prayers for your family and especially your DS and DIL.  

Wendy - Mr. CA works in Palmdale and when we drive to LAS I think we drive almost right past your DH store. We live in Simi Valley and we are in the area but I not often but if I do I will be sure to stop.  Would you mind posting the address here or PMing me?


----------



## eatmypixiedust

DizNee Luver said:


> Had an interesting appointment for my 9 yr old......I went in with 3 pages of concerns & he thinks Anthony might be Aspergers!!  We have a referral in for an Autism Eval....but they're scheduling out into February already......but I did contact the school & schedule an IEP ASAP....so they can do an evaluation.  If he qualifies educationally for autism....at least he'll get the extra help he needs.



 Thanks for sharing your pics of Billy Hill and the Hillbillies   I'm sorry to hear about your DS.  


 Mel-I'm sorry to hear of what you and your family are going through. My prayers and thoughts are with you and I pray that it's not cancer.


----------



## disney-super-mom

Melody - Keeping your DS and DIL in my thoughts and prayers. 

Laurie - Hugs for you and little Anthony. 


Sending out lots of love for all my Diva babes!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

LOVE all the Billy pics !
Mel, I'm thinking of you and your family and sending my good thoughts, vibes and prayers.
Wendy, I came to your store on Sunday morning at 10:20 but the gates were closed. Is there a side gate or maybe you were just not open yet.
I'll try again either this weekend or the next.


----------



## stacielee

Prayers for your family Mel, and also Linda and Bree.  I'm so behind on this thread, so trying to catch up now.

Had a great, although quick, weekend in Cali.  Took DD back to college, she's now in an apartment (on campus) with her roommate and 2 of their friends.  Hopefully they all get along in close quarters!!

It was HOT and a little humid, the parks were not too busy on Saturday, but definitely were on Sunday.  Saw WOC on Saturday night, it was good, but not as good as I expected from all the hoopla going around.  We sat on the pier, I think we'll try and get there earlier, if there is a next time.

It was great seeing Cheryl, even though I think I was at her house a total of 8 hours.  Next time, we definitely need more visiting time.

Also great to see Becci and Vicki and hang out for a bit.

DD called me yesterday, she was at DL and guess who had her AP?  ME!  I still had it with our other APs since we usually keep them all together to make it easier to get fastpasses.  It cost her $20 to get a replacement.  Not too much, I was expecting it to cost more.

Not sure when I'll be back out, October would be nice, have to see what the plans are...


----------



## mommaU4

disney-super-mom said:


> Melody - Keeping your DS and DIL in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Laurie - Hugs for you and little Anthony.
> 
> 
> Sending out lots of love for all my Diva babes!



Ditto from me for Mel and Laurie, and a big hello to everyone else!


----------



## karylrocks

stacielee said:


> Not sure when I'll be back out, October would be nice, have to see what the plans are...


Ummm.....yeah! We still have room on our MA team! There is just me and someone I don't know from the MP site - she has done a few MA's before and we signed up for a team of 3 although right now there are just the two of us. I decided to bring my DD with me on the trip but she won't be able to do MA because she will be busy with her 16-month old.

 to all who need one!


----------



## tinkermell

Good morning ladies!

First of all, a big thankyou for all of your thoughts and prayers.  Tiffany's appointments are scheduled for Sept. 8th. Right now she has 3 of them set up. They are really trying to work with her, because of the drive. 

Laurie, here's a hug for you too! 

Wendy, next time we come down, I'll see if we can make a little detour to come to your shop.  Both Dave and I love to antique shop! 

Sure wish I had a plan to come down to DL. Right now our big plans are for Vegas next month. We are staying 3 nights at the Mandalay!  Dave is going to his most favorite car auction in the whole world called "Barrett Jackson." Some of our best friends are joining us. So while the guys are enjoying the auction, my friend and I will be laying by the pool with an umbrella drink and book in hand, shopping, and just plain being whatever we please. We will probably take in a show, but not sure which one yet. Last year we saw the "Lion King." Of course that was fantastic!! 

Have a nice Friday!


----------



## MamaKate

Good morning ladies .

Just checking in real quick to see how everyone is (ssshhhh, I'm at work).

It looks like there is a lot of needs for hugs .

Mel~ I hope all goes well at your DIL's appointments.  She will be in my prayers.  And if you do ever make a trip down to DL, let me know.  I'd love to see you ,

I know the trip is still a little while out, but I'm really looking forward to it.  I rarely get adult time or me time so already ready for it to be here .

Life is getting better for me and feels "normal" again (however my life is far from normal.  I have stories).  Like Wendy, my life is revolving around football right now, but I've learned to enjoy football so it's all good.

I hope everyone is good & I hope I can meet up with some of you before March.

Have a good day everyone,
Katie


----------



## MamaKate

Oh, and if you guys can all wish me luck.  My cars check engine light has been on since Tuesday and I'm finally dropping it off after work today for a diagnostic test.  Here's hoping it's something small .


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

MamaKate said:


> Oh, and if you guys can all wish me luck.  My cars check engine light has been on since Tuesday and I'm finally dropping it off after work today for a diagnostic test.  Here's hoping it's something small .



If it makes you feel any better my check engine light has been on for over 2 years and my car still runs fine.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Thanx for all the love ladies!! 

Keep us updated Melody......praying for only good news!!

I hear you Kate.......what is adult or me time......lol   People think I'm nuts when I beg them to call me so I can just talk to an adult!!   You can only take babbling & squabbling so long before it starts taking it's toll!! 

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!!  Not much planned here since everyone else is working.....so I'll guess the kids & I will be here driving each other whacky......but I'm okay with that....I've grown into the part quite nicely!!


----------



## MrsPinup

Sarah~  You know, I don't know.  My friend is not going into the park at all while we are there (except for the race) because she is helping her mom move.  I may just wear a Disney top Saturday and then my special shirt for the race.  If there are cute shirts at the expo I may get one for after the race.  



toocherie said:


> Big Brother tonight!  Double eviction tomorrow night--anyone else watch?


Cheryl~ I LOVE BB!!!  I really like Matt, but well....He at least played the game.  Enzo drives me nuts! 


MotoXPrincess99 said:


> If it makes you feel any better my check engine light has been on for over 2 years and my car still runs fine.


Mine too!  Everytime I drive to DL I just pray and pray 

I have been looking forward to tomorrow because we are taking a group of 50 teens out rafting down the river.  It has been in the triple digits, but tomorrow will be 80 degrees!  Brrrr....It should still be a lot of fun though!


----------



## CoMickey

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> If it makes you feel any better my check engine light has been on for over 2 years and my car still runs fine.



  Glad I am not alone!! My check engine light has been on for more than 2 years, I can't really remember how long now and when I take it in to the repair shop they can't find anything wrong. My car runs fine. It's kind of like the boy who cried wolf because I'll never know if there is something really wrong with my car. They can shut if off for awhile and but it comes back on. I have to get it shut off to get it smogged though...reminds me that is coming up.

Good luck Katie with you light...


----------



## stacielee

Oh, and I forgot, prayers and hugs for Jill!!

Mel, you and DH should come down here for the Barrett Jackson auction, it's a really big deal here.  It's in January, 2011.



tinkermell said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> First of all, a big thankyou for all of your thoughts and prayers.  Tiffany's appointments are scheduled for Sept. 8th. Right now she has 3 of them set up. They are really trying to work with her, because of the drive.
> 
> Laurie, here's a hug for you too!
> 
> Wendy, next time we come down, I'll see if we can make a little detour to come to your shop.  Both Dave and I love to antique shop!
> 
> Sure wish I had a plan to come down to DL. Right now our big plans are for Vegas next month. We are staying 3 nights at the Mandalay!  Dave is going to his most favorite car auction in the whole world called "Barrett Jackson." Some of our best friends are joining us. So while the guys are enjoying the auction, my friend and I will be laying by the pool with an umbrella drink and book in hand, shopping, and just plain being whatever we please. We will probably take in a show, but not sure which one yet. Last year we saw the "Lion King." Of course that was fantastic!!
> 
> Have a nice Friday!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Mel- your trip to Vegas sounds like fun   I like car shows and think they are fun. I haven't been to one in a long time and should go to the next one that is close to me. A few years ago I went to one and saw the Smart car for the first time. I also took pics of a Shelby Cobra and a Mc Larren.  My dream car is a lamborghini and I always stare at the ones in the dealership I pass by when driving through Calabassas.   I saw Lion King a few years ago at the Pantages Theatre. That was fun to see  


Yikes for all the ladies who have their check engine lights on  I had that happen to me a few months ago but I realized that it was because my gas tank cap wasn't screwed on tight enough. I fixed it and the light went off by itself. I got an oil change this morning and rotated my tires yesterday.  
I just don't want any problems or have to pay for any high cost maitenance.   

Hope you guys are having a good day!


----------



## tinkermell

stacielee said:


> Oh, and I forgot, prayers and hugs for Jill!!
> 
> Mel, you and DH should come down here for the Barrett Jackson auction, it's a really big deal here.  It's in January, 2011.


Stacie, _*we know alllllll about the Barrett Jackson in Scottsdale!!*_! (Said in my best drawn out and rolled eyes voice.) Dave has been watching it for years. 
The guys here, actually have a Barrett Jackson party on that Saturday that it is on there!  Dave even gets the catalog with all of the cars that will be featured. Too funny.  

Anywhos, we keep threatening to make it out there one of these days, but never seem to get our act together for it. Either that or the hotel prices are horrendous!! 

So, at the moment it is Vegas baby! 

By the way....Is there something going on with Jill? Did I miss something, or did my old brain forget something?


----------



## 21yankees

tinkermell said:


> By the way....Is there something going on with Jill? Did I miss something, or did my old brain forget something?



Jill's son was in the ICU at the beginning of the week. I believe it was his epilepsy that was causing him issues.

 for you all!



steph


----------



## tinkermell

21yankees said:


> Jill's son was in the ICU at the beginning of the week. I believe it was his epilepsy that was causing him issues.
> 
> for you all!
> 
> 
> 
> steph


Thanks Steph.

Jill, a big hug and prayers to you.


----------



## MamaKate

21yankees said:


> Jill's son was in the ICU at the beginning of the week. I believe it was his epilepsy that was causing him issues.
> 
> for you all!
> 
> 
> 
> steph



I hope Parker pulls through okay.  He's always in my prayers.  Epilepsy is a horrible condition.  My cousins son has it (he's 20) and it's scary not knowing what kind of day they are going to have.   Hugs Jill you are a great mother.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

21yankees said:


> Jill's son was in the ICU at the beginning of the week. I believe it was his epilepsy that was causing him issues.
> 
> for you all!
> 
> 
> 
> steph



hugs and prayers to Jill and her family   and hugs to all those that need it


----------



## MamaKate

CoMickey said:


> Glad I am not alone!! My check engine light has been on for more than 2 years, I can't really remember how long now and when I take it in to the repair shop they can't find anything wrong. My car runs fine. It's kind of like the boy who cried wolf because I'll never know if there is something really wrong with my car. They can shut if off for awhile and but it comes back on. I have to get it shut off to get it smogged though...reminds me that is coming up.
> 
> Good luck Katie with you light...



What a pain Vicki!  And so true that once something really happens you may not know because the light is always on.

Well I got the diagnosis and it's not that bad.  It was some sort of hole in some sort of air house.  So it will cost $258 (but that also includes changing the air filter).  Not too bad.  With cars I always expect higher numbers .


----------



## disney-super-mom

Love and hugs for Melody, Jill, Laurie, Katie, and EVERYONE! 

I have a paper due today and another one on Monday.  What's new though, right?  LOL! 

The good news is that I only have 13.5 weeks of classes left and then I'll be DONE-DEE-DONE-DEE-DONE!  (I don't know if you can tell or not....I'm just a little excited.)


----------



## DizNee Luver

Way to go Capri!!  Must be pretty exciting knowing you're getting that close!!

Happy Saturday Ladies!!!  Hope it's a good one!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> If it makes you feel any better my check engine light has been on for over 2 years and my car still runs fine.



Mine goes on and off all the time, it doesn't affect my car at all.


----------



## MamaKate

disney-super-mom said:


> The good news is that I only have 13.5 weeks of classes left and then I'll be DONE-DEE-DONE-DEE-DONE!  (I don't know if you can tell or not....I'm just a little excited.)



I'm so happy for you Capri.  You are an inspiration too me.  I always say I'm going to go back to school, but I keep putting it off. Seeing that you were able to overcome all the drama of online school has really pushed me to look into it and go back to school .


----------



## MrsPinup

Good evening ladies!  I am soooooo tired!  I ran 10 miles this morning, but it was my last long run before the Half next weekend. 
Some good news though - my DH is flying in up here (instead of LA) on Thursday (a day earlier than planned!) and will be driving with me to DL.  I have not seen him since mid-July and he will be flying home from LA on Monday   So excited to see him!  We also found out that we will be moving into my grandma's old house a month early (in just a few weeks) since the repairs and kitchen remodel went smoother than originally thought.  I hope you all had a great weekend!


----------



## tinkermell

Good morning gals! 

Katie, Yay for your car, and not being so expensive to fix! 

Capri, Yay for the end of school in sight! 

Jen, Yay for your DH coming home where you live, and yay for moving in a month early! 
You must be losing a lot of weight, with all the running you are doing! 

Yesterday, had about 20 people over for ribs and the fixins. 

Today, I am watching Luca. 

Have a nice Monday!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

disney-super-mom said:


> Love and hugs for Melody, Jill, Laurie, Katie, and EVERYONE!
> 
> I have a paper due today and another one on Monday.  What's new though, right?  LOL!
> 
> The good news is that I only have 13.5 weeks of classes left and then I'll be DONE-DEE-DONE-DEE-DONE!  (I don't know if you can tell or not....I'm just a little excited.)


 Capri- that is awesome about you finishing school! I'm so happy for you!   I want to go back to school and get my bachelor's degree. That is something I've always wanted to do for myself. I'm thinking of trying to squeeze in 1 or 2 classes maybe in spring. I always believed that it's never too late to go back to school.   




MrsPinup said:


> Good evening ladies!  I am soooooo tired!  I ran 10 miles this morning, but it was my last long run before the Half next weekend.
> Some good news though - my DH is flying in up here (instead of LA) on Thursday (a day earlier than planned!) and will be driving with me to DL.  I have not seen him since mid-July and he will be flying home from LA on Monday   So excited to see him!  We also found out that we will be moving into my grandma's old house a month early (in just a few weeks) since the repairs and kitchen remodel went smoother than originally thought.  I hope you all had a great weekend!



 Jen-  for your DH coming back early. That's so cool!   



tinkermell said:


> Yesterday, had about 20 people over for ribs and the fixins.



 Mel- ribs and bbq sounds tasty!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Drive by Hi!


----------



## disney-super-mom

Good Monday afternoon everyone! Whoo Hooo!  
(Yes, I realize that Mondays usually suck, but it can't hurt to try to put a happy spin on it somehow.)


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Hi from me!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Hi from me!!



Courtney.....where's the pic of your metal-free mouth????  Waiting to see that gorgeous smile!!!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

DizNee Luver said:


> Courtney.....where's the pic of your metal-free mouth????  Waiting to see that gorgeous smile!!!!



Courtney is now metal free ? Oh show us !!!


----------



## sahbushka

Hi all just checking in.  Hope everyone is well!

SarahMay


----------



## BillyFan

Hi Girls!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Good morning!

I did my last long run yesterday.  10 miles as well.

I felt alot better than I thought I would so I think the 13 miles should be no problem. 

I'm still deciding if I want to carry a camera with me during the race and if I do, I'm not sure if i should take thetime to stop for pictures with the characters that will be out along the route.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I did my last long run yesterday.  10 miles as well.
> 
> I felt alot better than I thought I would so I think the 13 miles should be no problem.
> 
> I'm still deciding if I want to carry a camera with me during the race and if I do, I'm not sure if i should take thetime to stop for pictures with the characters that will be out along the route.



 They have characters out? That's pretty cool. I can see how having a camera or not could be a bit tricky.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

eatmypixiedust said:


> They have characters out? That's pretty cool. I can see how having a camera or not could be a bit tricky.



I think it's only while you run through DL and DCA.  But yes, the characters are along the route and you can stop and have the CM take your picture.  I hear that they bring out a lot of the lesser seen characters. 

Along the other parts of the race (city streets) they have bands and HS cheerleaders, Boy/Girl scouts, etc. out to cheer you on.


----------



## wendypooh22

Drive by hi!!!

Jill.. sending you hugs  I hope everything is okay...

Capri.. Way to go girl on your end of school countdown 

Football is in full swing! The teams had a jamboree last saturday and they did rather well.  It's nice to see the teams coming together and using what they have learned in practice.  Our first official games are Saturday  My fingerprints are done so I will make my debut on the sidelines.. I have to learn to keep my mouth closed! Hopefully I can take pictures while I am down there... 

Went to DL on Friday for 1/2 day with the boys and my mom.  It was a great day... Nice weather, low crowds and short lines 

Thanks for the support on DH's store.  I apologize if you have been there on a sunday and it was closed... DH gives me sunday's off and he doesn't get there until after he makes the swap meet and yard sale rounds... I need one day to catch up on cleaning and laundry...

I hope y'all have a great day!!

p.s. I still have 55th anniversary maps (tons!!!) if you would like one, please let me know...


----------



## disney-inspired

Good afternoon!


----------



## tinkermell

Hello everyone.

I forgot to tell you guys something yesterday. 

Did you hear about the man who was shot to death at a Morman church in Visalia on Sunday, between sevices? Well his sons go to the school my DD Becky teaches at. She has had 2 of those boys herself.  She knows the wife pretty well. Becky is really shook up about the whole thing. Actually the whole school is, as 4 of the boys attend there. 

Really sad and so tragic.


----------



## 21yankees

tinkermell said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I forgot to tell you guys something yesterday.
> 
> Did you hear about the man who was shot to death at a Morman church in Visalia on Sunday, between sevices? Well his sons go to the school my DD Becky teaches at. She has had 2 of those boys herself.  She knows the wife pretty well. Becky is really shook up about the whole thing. Actually the whole school is, as 4 of the boys attend there.
> 
> Really sad and so tragic.



I saw that Mel. My family's thoughts and prayers are with his family and your community. I can't even imagine the shock everyone is in.


steh


----------



## tinkermell

21yankees said:


> I saw that Mel. My family's thoughts and prayers are with his family and your community. I can't even imagine the shock everyone is in.
> 
> 
> steh


Thanks Steph. 
It's just so weird.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Hi from me!!



 Hi Courtney! How are you? Haven't seen you for a while.   



tinkermell said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I forgot to tell you guys something yesterday.
> 
> Did you hear about the man who was shot to death at a Morman church in Visalia on Sunday, between sevices? Well his sons go to the school my DD Becky teaches at. She has had 2 of those boys herself.  She knows the wife pretty well. Becky is really shook up about the whole thing. Actually the whole school is, as 4 of the boys attend there.
> 
> Really sad and so tragic.



 That's scary and devastating Mel.   That's tragic and I don't blame your DD for feeling shook up by it.


----------



## CoMickey

tinkermell said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I forgot to tell you guys something yesterday.
> 
> Did you hear about the man who was shot to death at a Morman church in Visalia on Sunday, between sevices? Well his sons go to the school my DD Becky teaches at. She has had 2 of those boys herself.  She knows the wife pretty well. Becky is really shook up about the whole thing. Actually the whole school is, as 4 of the boys attend there.
> 
> Really sad and so tragic.



So sad and always tragic when things like that happen to a community.  We either drove through Visalia or I saw an exit sign (My old memory fails me at times!) when we went to Yosemite.  That whole area reminds me of the farming community I grew up in (although mine was much less populated).  Prayers for the community and to the family.


----------



## daisy_77

Hi girls!

I hope all is well with everyone 

I don't go on facebook anymore so I am so out of the loop. I am currently jobless so I am chilling on the Dis and looking for jobs. I miss you all! Hope to be more active over here...is everyone usually on Fb?


----------



## tinkermell

CoMickey said:


> So sad and always tragic when things like that happen to a community.  We either drove through Visalia or I saw an exit sign (My old memory fails me at times!) when we went to Yosemite.  That whole area reminds me of the farming community I grew up in (although mine was much less populated).  Prayers for the community and to the family.


Well, if you drove through Visalia on your way to Yosemeite, then you probably drove through Tulare, where I live. And yes....it is definitely a farming community.  Just the other day, I was at a stop light with a huge John Deer tractor turning left in front of me. 

January, I am not on Facebook. I hope a new job opens up soon for you, but in the meantime, it's nice to have you around here! 

Hey Courtney! What's up pretty girl?


----------



## toocherie

daisy_77 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone
> 
> I don't go on facebook anymore so I am so out of the loop. I am currently jobless so I am chilling on the Dis and looking for jobs. I miss you all! Hope to be more active over here...is everyone usually on Fb?



January!  So good to see you--we are here AND Facebook--how is Maddie?


----------



## MrsPinup

tinkermell said:


> You must be losing a lot of weight, with all the running you are doing!


 I wish!  I have been in a plateau since April!  So frustrating!



MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I did my last long run yesterday.  10 miles as well.
> 
> I felt alot better than I thought I would so I think the 13 miles should be no problem.
> 
> I'm still deciding if I want to carry a camera with me during the race and if I do, I'm not sure if i should take thetime to stop for pictures with the characters that will be out along the route.



My ten was on Sunday and I too felt pretty good.  However, I was really tired and wanted to nap later.  It may have been partly due to the rafting trip the day before though.   I think I am going to carry a camera.  My iphone is always on me so I can have music so maybe I will just use that.  If this were any ordinary half I might leave the camera, but since there will be characters and crazy costumes I want to be prepared 

My hubby get's home in just a few hours!!!  I cannot wait to get to Disneyland tomorrow morning!!!  Have a great weekend ladies and I look forward to meeting some of you Saturday night!  I will pm the ones I know are meeting with my cell - I get text so you can get me that way too.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

MrsPinup said:


> I wish!  I have been in a plateau since April!  So frustrating!
> 
> 
> 
> My ten was on Sunday and I too felt pretty good.  However, I was really tired and wanted to nap later.  It may have been partly due to the rafting trip the day before though.   I think I am going to carry a camera.  My iphone is always on me so I can have music so maybe I will just use that.  If this were any ordinary half I might leave the camera, but since there will be characters and crazy costumes I want to be prepared
> 
> My hubby get's home in just a few hours!!!  I cannot wait to get to Disneyland tomorrow morning!!!  Have a great weekend ladies and I look forward to meeting some of you Saturday night!  I will pm the ones I know are meeting with my cell - I get text so you can get me that way too.



I know that we will be getting a disposable camera in our goodie bags but those usually only have 24 pictures and I'm sure I will take more than that.  I have been training with my iphone (for music) but I don't know if I am going to use it during the race.  I may just use my SPIbelt for my camera.

I was a little sore later that night but I took some ibprofen and then I was okay and I felt good the next morning too.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

MrsPinup said:


> I cannot wait to get to Disneyland tomorrow morning!!!  Have a great weekend ladies and I look forward to meeting some of you Saturday night!  I will pm the ones I know are meeting with my cell - I get text so you can get me that way too.



Looking forward to meeting you too !
Is anyone else going to DL on Sat? We're meeting in front of Gibson Girl at 4:30.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

MrsPinup said:


> I wish!  I have been in a plateau since April!  So frustrating!
> 
> 
> 
> My ten was on Sunday and I too felt pretty good.  However, I was really tired and wanted to nap later.  It may have been partly due to the rafting trip the day before though.   I think I am going to carry a camera.  My iphone is always on me so I can have music so maybe I will just use that.  If this were any ordinary half I might leave the camera, but since there will be characters and crazy costumes I want to be prepared
> 
> My hubby get's home in just a few hours!!!  I cannot wait to get to Disneyland tomorrow morning!!!  Have a great weekend ladies and I look forward to meeting some of you Saturday night!  I will pm the ones I know are meeting with my cell - I get text so you can get me that way too.










 for your DH coming home soon   I know you and Sarah will do well in the race Saturday


----------



## mommaU4

Hi ladies! It's been awhile since I've posted here. It's been a busy week with back to school and all. 

I cannot believe it's September. I am ready for some Fall weather though. Halloween items are popping up in the store which I love. The next few months always pass so fast. Back to school, Halloween, Thanksgiving, finally before you know it, Christmas!! And then not long after will be your ladies trip. How much time is left now......'bout 6 months? 
I can't wait to start hearing about some of the plans!  Meals, the Meet and Greet theme, t-shirts designs, scavenger hunt theme, etc. OKay, can you tell I am missing Disneyland way too much???  I have to live vicariously through all of you. 


Anyway, I hope all of you are doing well. Miss you all!! Good luck to Jen, Sarah and anyone else running in the marathon! 
And those of you meeting up this weekend, have a great time!! 

Take care, talk to y'all later. Oh, and January good to see you stranger!!!!


----------



## tinkermell

Good luck to Sarah and Jen!! Woo hoo!!! 

Hi Beth! It's so nice to see you! 

All those at DL this weekend have a fun mini-meet. Wish I could be there too!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Hey ladies!! 



eatmypixiedust said:


> Hi Courtney! How are you? Haven't seen you for a while.



Hi Rochelle!! I'm wonderful, how are you!? 



tinkermell said:


> Hey Courtney! What's up pretty girl?



Hi Mel!!  Nothing much, how about you?! How's your family?



daisy_77 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone
> 
> I don't go on facebook anymore so I am so out of the loop. I am currently jobless so I am chilling on the Dis and looking for jobs. I miss you all! Hope to be more active over here...is everyone usually on Fb?



Sorry about being jobless, January, but glad to hear you're doing well!


----------



## disney-inspired

Good evening everyone!
School is starting to pick up already so I really need to be on top of my assignments and make sure I write them on my calendar.

I've applied to so many places and have been rejected. Arg! I'm really frustrated that I can't land a job. Pizza hut turned me down!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

mommaU4 said:


> Hi ladies! It's been awhile since I've posted here. It's been a busy week with back to school and all.
> 
> I cannot believe it's September. I am ready for some Fall weather though. Halloween items are popping up in the store which I love. The next few months always pass so fast. Back to school, Halloween, Thanksgiving, finally before you know it, Christmas!! And then not long after will be your ladies trip. How much time is left now......'bout 6 months?
> I can't wait to start hearing about some of the plans!  Meals, the Meet and Greet theme, t-shirts designs, scavenger hunt theme, etc. OKay, can you tell I am missing Disneyland way too much???  I have to live vicariously through all of you.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I hope all of you are doing well. Miss you all!! Good luck to Jen, Sarah and anyone else running in the marathon!
> And those of you meeting up this weekend, have a great time!!
> 
> Take care, talk to y'all later. Oh, and January good to see you stranger!!!!




 I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 fall and winter time!   I like wearing scarves and drinking hot chocolate. 



 



disney-inspired said:


> Good evening everyone!
> School is starting to pick up already so I really need to be on top of my assignments and make sure I write them on my calendar.
> 
> I've applied to so many places and have been rejected. Arg! I'm really frustrated that I can't land a job. Pizza hut turned me down!



 Aww, I hope you find a job soon.   



prettyprincessbelle said:


> Hi Rochelle!! I'm wonderful, how are you!?




 That's good to hear! I'm doing good!


----------



## BillyFan

Good morning, girls!

I am off to the Sierras this morning.  I am so ready for some Mountain Time!!

Sarah and Jen~Good luck on the run this weekend!  It's very impressive to me that you are doing it.

And everybody who will be in the Parks for the mini meet, have a great time!  I will be in the parks in a couple of weeks, and I can't wait!!!

Everything is pretty much the same around here.  I've been picking up quite a few extra catering jobs, so life is tiring, but good.

I hope you all enjoy yout holiday weekend!!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

BillyFan said:


> Good morning, girls!
> 
> I am off to the Sierras this morning.  I am so ready for some Mountain Time!!
> 
> Sarah and Jen~Good luck on the run this weekend!  It's very impressive to me that you are doing it.
> 
> And everybody who will be in the Parks for the mini meet, have a great time!  I will be in the parks in a couple of weeks, and I can't wait!!!
> 
> Everything is pretty much the same around here.  I've been picking up quite a few extra catering jobs, so life is tiring, but good.
> 
> I hope you all enjoy yout holiday weekend!!



 You are in the catering business? That's so cool and sounds like fun   Have a great time in the mountains! That sounds lovely and peaceful


----------



## 21yankees

Best of luck tomorrow Sara and Jen on your 1/2 Marathon tomorrow. I hope you all have a great time at the park this weekend.




steph


----------



## disney-inspired

Good luck for everyone running the marathon tomorrow.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

I finished the Half Marathon!  
2 hours 48 minutes.


----------



## sahbushka

Great job Sarah!  Way to go on your 1/2 marathon!

As for me, I am doing my disney planning for my trip in December.  Has anyone done the picnic for WoC yet?  How is it?  How's the viewing?

Thanks!
SarahMay


----------



## 21yankees

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> I finished the Half Marathon!
> 2 hours 48 minutes.



Congrats! How are you feeling? I hope you, your mom and all the ladies meeting today have a great time!


steph


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

sahbushka said:


> Great job Sarah!  Way to go on your 1/2 marathon!
> 
> As for me, I am doing my disney planning for my trip in December.  Has anyone done the picnic for WoC yet?  How is it?  How's the viewing?
> 
> Thanks!
> SarahMay



I'll let you know. We are doing the picnic WOC tonight.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

21yankees said:


> Congrats! How are you feeling? I hope you, your mom and all the ladies meeting today have a great time!
> 
> 
> steph



A lot better than I thought.  My ankles are a little sore but thats it.


----------



## mommaU4

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> I finished the Half Marathon!
> 2 hours 48 minutes.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Way to go, Sarah!!!!!!!


----------



## goofycathy

Hello Ladies, 
seems like FOREVER since ive been on here...so PLEASE forgive me!  

I think after my mom passed away last october I put all of my effort into our March DL trip and tried to focus on ONLY that....selfish but I had to do something so I wouldnt be overwhelmed with grief.  Anyway we had a great time, I attempted a TR but never finished the last page   then life got in the way....as it always does!   but here is a quick update...Katelyn (My 8 year old with the heart problems) went to her cardiologist appt, which always makes me nervous, and they gave her another years clearance so yay!  I love when they tell me that!   Luke (My 15 year old)  I believe is doing great, I wouldnt know since all he does is play the guitar and hang out with his GF Brooke, oh to be 15 and in love again!   lol  Jake (My 13 year old) is infatuated, again, with being on the football team, this is his 4th year of playing, so hopefully by the time he gets to high school next year he will have enough experience to play first string!   As for me, im doing good, got a job as a veterinary technician in a very small practice here in town, but thats a good thing!  I love doing it and its all that I know and dont really have a desire to do anything else!  
Im sorry to have rambled, I feel bad for not coming on here and using you guys for support but I just used FB for the most part for that!  *hugs*  still have to go back and read whats been going on, but thought I would drop in and say hi.  I am participating in the Halloween box and have already received my name from Beth and am very excited to be buying for the person that I have   woohoo!   I promise this time I will keep in touch and try to be a more "active participant"  LOL


----------



## toocherie

Hi to all my Divas!

I have some sad news to report.  Those of you on Facebook already know, but Linda's (lulubelle's) husband Chris passed away yesterday morning.  She and Bree at at home and arrangements are pending.  He had been ill for the last year or so and in hospice care for the past month.  Linda had taken a leave of absence from her job to stay home with him until he passed.

Please keep them in your thoughts today.

Cheryl


----------



## mommaU4

goofycathy said:


> Hello Ladies,
> seems like FOREVER since ive been on here...so PLEASE forgive me!


Hi Cathy, good to see you here. And glad to hear things are going well with you. I agree, I am usually on FB too. Just seems easier to keep up with everyone over there!




toocherie said:


> Please keep them in your thoughts today.
> 
> Cheryl



They are very much in my thoughts. I posted on their walls and sent Linda a message, but they've been on my mind a lot.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

I had a great time meeting up on Sat.
It was really nice meeting Jen, a few other ladies and hanging out with Rochelle and Mary Jo.
I'm so proud of my DD Sarah on her first marathon !


----------



## tinkermell

Linda and Bree,

You have been so much on my mind today. I am so sorry to hear about Chris. 
I am praying for comfort and peace to be upon you at this time.

The biggest of hugs to you!

Love Mel


----------



## tinkermell

Sarah, You rock!  

Trudi, those are great pics!

Can you point out who some of the ladies are, in the pic?


----------



## disney-super-mom

Sarah, you did awesome!   

Linda and Bree, you are in my heart and prayers.  Love you both very much.


----------



## MamaKate

Linda & Bree -  

Sarah & Jen -  Congrats on finishing the 1/2 marathon.  Good for you .

 Hi to everyone else.


----------



## tinkermell

Linda and Bree, Hugs again! 

Morning to everyone!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

This is me, my aunt, my mom, Rochelle and MaryJo.  





In the front sitting down is Rochelle and Jen (Mrs.PinUp).  Standing is MaryJo, my mom, and me.  The 4 ladies on the right are ladies from the WISH boards (I'm not sure of their names/screen names but I'll try to find out.)


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Thanks Sarah. The only name I remember of the 4 ladies is the one standing on the right. Joan. Screen name Joan 4 Mickey. Here she is after the race.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

I had a good time hanging out with you ladies.   It was fun and I hope you liked CPK Sarah   Trudi- that butter cake was delicious!!     Your sister Linda was so nice and outgoing and fun  

Jen- it was nice meeting you and your family. I hope we can hang out with you longer next time  


 Linda & Bree- thoughts and prayers for you both and your family during this difficult time


----------



## disney-inspired

Sarah, I love the pictures 

Wish me luck ladies, I am applying to Yogurtland and Knott's Berry Farm today. Hopefully I will land a job soon because without it I fear I can't go to next year's meet.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

disney-inspired said:


> Sarah, I love the pictures
> 
> Wish me luck ladies, I am applying to Yogurtland and Knott's Berry Farm today. Hopefully I will land a job soon because without it I fear I can't go to next year's meet.



 Good luck!   BTW, I absolutely LOVE Yogurtland. They just opened up 2 near my house. It's so delicious and CHEAP!


----------



## CoMickey

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> I finished the Half Marathon!
> 2 hours 48 minutes.



Whoo hoo!  Great job!  You must be so proud of yourself, I know I am proud of you!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

CoMickey said:


> Whoo hoo!  Great job!  You must be so proud of yourself, I know I am proud of you!



Thank you!

I say next year we have a Team of Divas running the race.   If you all start training now I know you can do it.  My aunt and I saw all sorts of shapes and sizes out there.  The oldest was an 83 year old man.  We saw him power walking with his cane.


----------



## mommaU4

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I say next year we have a Team of Divas running the race.   If you all start training now I know you can do it.  My aunt and I saw all sorts of shapes and sizes out there.  The oldest was an 83 year old man.  We saw him power walking with his cane.



I'd love to do that. Wanna come to Vegas and kick my butt off the couch, and keep it out of the kitchen??  
Congrats to you again on an awesome job! You should come to Vegas and do the Santa run: http://www.lasvegassantarun.org/
Bring your mom. It's a good excuse for a Vegas vacation. lol


Love seeing all the pics.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to share a link to some photos I took at the Aladdian Show in DCA.   http://cmd.shutterfly.com/commands/pictures/slideshow?site=eatmypixiedust&page=eatmypixiedust%2Fpictures&album=55


----------



## CoMickey

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I say next year we have a Team of Divas running the race.   If you all start training now I know you can do it.  My aunt and I saw all sorts of shapes and sizes out there.  The oldest was an 83 year old man.  We saw him power walking with his cane.



Wouldn't that be fun??!!  But I am with Beth I need someone/something to get me motivated.  I know we made reservations for Yosemite in April just so I can hike up Yosemite Falls that should be motivation to get in shape...maybe in the process I'll start running again.  I had worked up to running 4 miles consistently until I hurt my foot and once I lose my motivation it is shot and that's what happened. Trying desperately  to get it back!  I am so proud and in awe of you!


----------



## disney-super-mom

I used to be a runner....but obviously I am no longer. 

Beautiful group of ladies in the photo!  Congrats to Sarah and Jen!  Hey, and can I just say.....Rochelle's pins are VERY cool looking.


----------



## joan4mickey

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Thanks Sarah. The only name I remember of the 4 ladies is the one standing on the right. Joan. Screen name Joan 4 Mickey. Here she is after the race.
> ...I took out the image...
> 
> Came by to say "hello".  It was fun meeting with you all at DL. You all have a great group!  I currently live on the east coast, but grew up in Northern CA and it had been 16 years since my last visit to DL and it has CHANGED. Had a great time and finished my race in 2:07 and will be looking for more of you Divas next year and come East and run the Princess too!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

disney-super-mom said:


> Hey, and can I just say.....Rochelle's pins are VERY cool looking.



 Thanks Capri!   I collected all of the CM silhouette pins. There are so many in that set!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

joan4mickey said:


> Thanks Sarah. The only name I remember of the 4 ladies is the one standing on the right. Joan. Screen name Joan 4 Mickey. Here she is after the race.
> ...I took out the image...
> 
> Came by to say "hello".  It was fun meeting with you all at DL. You all have a great group!  I currently live on the east coast, but grew up in Northern CA and it had been 16 years since my last visit to DL and it has CHANGED. Had a great time and finished my race in 2:07 and will be looking for more of you Divas next year and come East and run the Princess too!



 It has been 16 years since your last visit to DL?  Wow! I'm glad you were able to enjoy the park and it was nice meeting you and the others.


----------



## joan4mickey

eatmypixiedust said:


> It has been 16 years since your last visit to DL?  Wow! I'm glad you were able to enjoy the park and it was nice meeting you and the others.



Well, living on the east coast I go to WDW now.  I have made 2 trips there already this year...so I still get a good Disney fix. This was the first time I've seen DCA.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

joan4mickey said:


> VintageDisneyRules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sarah. The only name I remember of the 4 ladies is the one standing on the right. Joan. Screen name Joan 4 Mickey. Here she is after the race.
> ...I took out the image...
> 
> Came by to say "hello".  It was fun meeting with you all at DL. You all have a great group!  I currently live on the east coast, but grew up in Northern CA and it had been 16 years since my last visit to DL and it has CHANGED. Had a great time and finished my race in 2:07 and will be looking for more of you Divas next year and come East and run the Princess too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was very nice meeting you too !!!
Click to expand...


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Mom, the picture in your signature is tiny!


----------



## MrsPinup

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> I finished the Half Marathon!
> 2 hours 48 minutes.


Wow!  I was ten minutes behind you   We finished in 2:58 (we had to stop at the pottys and there was a line!)



eatmypixiedust said:


> Jen- it was nice meeting you and your family. I hope we can hang out with you longer next time


Yes, it was great meeting all you too!  I wanted to stay longer, but my poor hubby was so jet-lagged that he really drug himself around all weekend.  We will be back in October and then I will be back for the trip in March!



joan4mickey said:


> VintageDisneyRules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a great time and finished my race in 2:07
> 
> 
> 
> You are amazing!  It was great meeting you!
> 
> Linda~  You and Bree are in my prayers.  If I could send you a hot meal, I would.
> 
> Well, the race is over and we are getting back into the swing of things here at home.  I had a great time meeting some of you last Saturday!  It is wonderful to put real faces with names!  We really enjoyed our trip and DS5 had a blast!  Sunday after the race I was dragging pretty bad - my ankles and knees felt terrible.  The bonus in that was getting to take the elevator for Aladdin!
> 
> Tomorrow the real estate guy/landlord is coming over to show my house to find a new renter.  I have so much to clean and put away and find myself here procrastinating   The kitchen is almost done in our new place and tomorrow I get to go paint my new bedroom a pretty teal color.  I am pretty excited about that.  Well, I better go make dinner and finish the chores.  Have a great weekend!
Click to expand...


----------



## tinkermell

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Mom, the picture in your signature is tiny!


LOL!!!  She was worried that it was too big at first....now it is tiny! 

Thanks for the names of the ladies. Wish I could have been there too. One of my DDs teacher friends competed in the race. She told Becky how fun it was and so on. Now Becky wants to try it next year too. She already loves to jog, so it shouldn't be too hard for her.  

Yay!! Another excuse to come down to DL!!


----------



## tinkermell

MrsPinup said:


> Wow!  I was ten minutes behind you   We finished in 2:58 (we had to stop at the pottys and there was a line!)
> *
> Good for you Jen! You rock!!!*
> Have a great weekend!



You too!


----------



## 21yankees

Drive-by Hi!


Hope you all are having a nice weekend.

Steph


----------



## tinkermell

Olie, olie, oxen free?????? 









PS- Is that how you spell it?


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Mom, the picture in your signature is tiny!



First it was way too big, now it's too small. I can't seem to get it just right. Help !!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

tinkermell said:


> Olie, olie, oxen free??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS- Is that how you spell it?



That reminds me of carefree days playing Hide and Seek.
We used to play in the evening til it got dark and the Moms starting calling their kids in.


----------



## MamaKate

Hello & Good morning everyone .

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend so far.  Mine has just been so-so (more car troubles ).

I'm officially having DL & WDW withdrawls.  I haven't been to DL since June and I'm really needing to go.  I don't plan on getting our AP's until the middle of October, but i'm taking Laila to the Halloween party on the 1st so that should be fun .

I'm really itching to take a vacation to WDW, but since I don't like to take the older kids out of school anymore, I have no idea when we will go??? I don't like going in the summer & next spring break we're doing the cruise.  I was thinking the week of Thanksgiving, but Devin can't miss football .  So it looks like we have to wait until Spring break 2012 before we will go .  

Hope everyone is well .


----------



## goofycathy

I'm pretty sure I just got hte OK from DH to start planning a trip for November....total shock AND he said to go for the DLH!!!   seriously?  never thought it would happen.....SO EXCITED!  will keep you all up to date once I book it but were looking at the 7th thru the 13th, yay!!!!


----------



## mommaU4

VintageDisneyRules said:


> First it was way too big, now it's too small. I can't seem to get it just right. Help !!



Send it to me in the too big form and I will resize it for you.


----------



## tinkermell

VintageDisneyRules said:


> That reminds me of carefree days playing Hide and Seek.
> We used to play in the evening til it got dark and the Moms starting calling their kids in.


That was the way it was for me too. A nice memory.



MamaKate said:


> Hello & Good morning everyone .
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend so far.  Mine has just been so-so (more car troubles ).
> 
> I'm officially having DL & WDW withdrawls.  I haven't been to DL since June and I'm really needing to go.  I don't plan on getting our AP's until the middle of October, but i'm taking Laila to the Halloween party on the 1st so that should be fun .
> 
> I'm really itching to take a vacation to WDW, but since I don't like to take the older kids out of school anymore, I have no idea when we will go??? I don't like going in the summer & next spring break we're doing the cruise.  I was thinking the week of Thanksgiving, but Devin can't miss football .  So it looks like we have to wait until Spring break 2012 before we will go .
> 
> Hope everyone is well .


Hey lady....I haven't been since May. Thought I was going back in the summer...then got the flu the weekend we planned on going, and that was that! I think we are going for the weekend of Dec. 4th and 5th. I want to see the Candlelight Processional! 
So sorry to hear about your car. Bummer!


----------



## tinkermell

21yankees said:


> Drive-by Hi!
> 
> 
> Hope you all are having a nice weekend.
> 
> Steph


You too Steph!! 



goofycathy said:


> I'm pretty sure I just got hte OK from DH to start planning a trip for November....total shock AND he said to go for the DLH!!!   seriously?  never thought it would happen.....SO EXCITED!  will keep you all up to date once I book it but were looking at the 7th thru the 13th, yay!!!!


That is exciting!!! 



mommaU4 said:


> Send it to me in the too big form and I will resize it for you.


You are so nice!

Hey....I need to figure out a day to have lunch with you guys!!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

mommaU4 said:


> Send it to me in the too big form and I will resize it for you.



Ok, thanks. Hope it's still in the big size on Photobucket. Off to check.


----------



## MrsPinup

I hope you ladies had a great weekend   My half marathon friend has me pumped to try a full next year - now I have to pick one.  She is running in the Napa Full, but that is March 6th   I am trying to find another marathon in March or April, but it seems like they are all pretty far away.  

My kitchen is almost done at my grandma's old house and yesterday I painted my "new" master bedroom.  I cannot wait for the carpet to go in so we can start moving stuff in there.  My excitement is tenfold since we have never been allowed to paint (rentals and all....)   Sleep well ladies!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Good Morning Ladies,

Hope you all had a good weekend.   Friday night I hung out with a friend of mine. She asked me to go shopping with her to find a gift for a mutual friend. We also watched TV at her house and watched a Barbara Walter's special on progeria. It really broke my heart to watch that.  

Saturday I signed up for another session of hip hop. I am not good at it but it's fun and it makes you feel the burn.   Yesterday I ran errands and then went to DL for a bit. I was able to catch the last show of Billy Hill and the Hillbillies and took pics for you guys. I will upload it later   I ate spaghetti at Storyteller's. It was really good and it was nice and quiet in there so I was able to read a new book I bought.  

FYI- This Friday is the opening of HM  NBC style!   Can't wait!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Here are the pics I took over the weekend of Billy Hill and the Hillbillies. They always make me smile and laugh when I catch their show. It's awesome


----------



## karylrocks

eatmypixiedust said:


>


This one is great! I love it when he totally poses for you. This is the first thing on my list of things to do on arrival for my trip in.....

32 days! 

Thanks for the maps, Wendy! It is so much more fun planning with maps, even though I pretty much know where things are. The park maps are so much better than the guide book maps.


----------



## disney-super-mom

Hi ladies!

Boy, I've been missing everyone lately! 

Love the Billie Hill and the Hillbillies pictures!  Sadly, I'm still a show virgin.  

I don't think I'm meant to see this show.  Everytime I try, something is going on that prevents me from seeing it.  For example, on the last ladies trip, I think there was a private party or something like that going on when we were supposed to see it.  

Katie - Hey roomie, sorry to hear about your car troubles. 

I've been busy with school work, as usual.  I have a big research paper to write this week.  UGH, I hate research papers. Oh, and did I mention I turned the big 4-0 last week?  Why does Father Time play with me like this?!?


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

I started a Trip Report for the Half Marathon if anyone's interested...
The link is in my signature.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Hey girls!!


----------



## tinkermell

I'm interested, and I just checked it out. 

I want to hear more...... especially since my DD Becky is interested, and I can show her your thread, to really get her excited! 



MotoXPrincess99 said:


> I started a Trip Report for the Half Marathon if anyone's interested...
> The link is in my signature.


----------



## tinkermell

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Hey girls!!


Hey back!


----------



## tinkermell

*Capri!!!*

 *HAPPY*
*BIG 40TH*
*BIRTHDAY*
*TO *
*YOU!!!*


----------



## tinkermell

Hi Carol and Rochelle! 




Linda and Bree, Hugs and love to you guys!


----------



## QueenDoOver

Well Hello Ladies!
I have been reading along, but due to having to change the email on my account, I actually froze up my posting ability.  Finally got that straightened out thanks to webmaster kathy!

Most of you on Facebook already know that I was layed off from my job on Sept 1.  I feel terrible saying this because I know so many people that have lost jobs or been out of work that are really hurting, but...this is the best thing that has happened to me in a long time!  Seriously!  My job had gotten so stressful and had become such an admin job that I was really hating it.  So, I am still transitioning, with email changes, unpacking boxes, final paperwork for my exit from all the various agencies involved, unemployement, etc. etc, but I feel great, and have even started excercising again!  Now maybe I can take off the 50 pounds that this darn job put on me.

I don't remember all the stuff that I had wanted to post back on, but I look forward to being able to chat again.  

Great Billy pics!

Tracey


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

tinkermell said:


> I'm interested, and I just checked it out.
> 
> I want to hear more...... especially since my DD Becky is interested, and I can show her your thread, to really get her excited!



I plan to finish up Day 1 today and get started on Race Day (Day 2).


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> I plan to finish up Day 1 today and get started on Race Day (Day 2).



Can't wait !


----------



## mommaU4

Drive by hi ladies!!


----------



## MrsPinup

Good evening ladies!  Fly by hi for the moment!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Driveby hi to everyone


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

mommaU4 said:


> Drive by hi ladies!!





MrsPinup said:


> Good evening ladies!  Fly by hi for the moment!





Mary Jo said:


> Driveby hi to everyone



Ditto!


----------



## lulubelle

Just a quick hello to all my DisBoard friends.
The services for DH are this Saturday and then I am meeting up with some dear friends at DL on Sunday and then I return to work on Monday!
So, I plan to keep busy and DLR is a big part of that. 

Thank you to all the wonderful ladies who sent cards and emails and FB messages to me.  They all meant so much during these tough weeks.  

I look forward to be a part of the planning of our girls trip in March and chatting/visiting with you all.

Linda


----------



## kelmac284

Linda so good to see you and you have been on my mind a lot these past few days.  I will be thinking about you and Bree this weekend and I am glad to see you are getting out and enjoying yourself!!  You deserve it!!  ((hugs))


----------



## tinkermell

lulubelle said:


> Just a quick hello to all my DisBoard friends.
> The services for DH are this Saturday and then I am meeting up with some dear friends at DL on Sunday and then I return to work on Monday!
> So, I plan to keep busy and DLR is a big part of that.
> 
> Thank you to all the wonderful ladies who sent cards and emails and FB messages to me.  They all meant so much during these tough weeks.
> 
> I look forward to be a part of the planning of our girls trip in March and chatting/visiting with you all.
> 
> Linda


Big hugs to you Linda. Wish I could be there for you and Bree this weekend. I will be thinking of you so much. 
Mel


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

I'll be thinking of both of you this weekend also.
Disneyland is a great healer !
Enjoy you day there.:


----------



## QueenDoOver

lulubelle said:


> Just a quick hello to all my DisBoard friends.
> The services for DH are this Saturday and then I am meeting up with some dear friends at DL on Sunday and then I return to work on Monday!
> So, I plan to keep busy and DLR is a big part of that.
> 
> Thank you to all the wonderful ladies who sent cards and emails and FB messages to me.  They all meant so much during these tough weeks.
> 
> I look forward to be a part of the planning of our girls trip in March and chatting/visiting with you all.
> 
> Linda



Hi Linda,
I have been thinking about you and Bree.  I hope that the services on Saturday will bring you some closure to your time here on earth with DH.  It is always hard to say good bye, but I am certain it is good to see his suffering over.  I hope that I will see you both in March.  Big hugs and take care of yourself and Bree.
Tracey


----------



## MrsPinup

Good night ladies!  I wanted to stop by real quick.  I still have not had time to post pictures from my DL/Half Marathon trip or get much of anything else done for that matter.  Between PTC, remodeling/moving, church obligations, volunteer work, and work, I think I may have over committed myself this year.  The sad thing is, I do not know where to pull back or what to cut out.  Soooooo stressed!


----------



## wendypooh22

lulubelle said:


> Just a quick hello to all my DisBoard friends.
> The services for DH are this Saturday and then I am meeting up with some dear friends at DL on Sunday and then I return to work on Monday!
> So, I plan to keep busy and DLR is a big part of that.
> 
> Thank you to all the wonderful ladies who sent cards and emails and FB messages to me.  They all meant so much during these tough weeks.
> 
> I look forward to be a part of the planning of our girls trip in March and chatting/visiting with you all.
> 
> Linda


----------



## mommaU4

Linda, thinking of you as always. 


Wendy, thanks for the DL park maps!! 


Jen, sorry things are so hectic for you right now. I hope you can find a way to pull back a little, especially with the holidays coming up, you want to be able to enjoy them and not be overtired and overworked.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Hugs to Linda and Bree. I hope you enjoy your trip to DL. Thoughts and prayers for you both.  


Mary Jo- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice to see you! 


Jen- I hope that things become less crazy and hectic for you.


----------



## karylrocks

Morning visitor out my back window today:


----------



## MrsPinup

Good evening ladies!  Here are some of my pictures from the DL Half marathon 




My friend and I before the race began.




Me running




His shirt reads,"There will be days when I don't think I can run a Half Marathon and a Marathon.  There will be a lifetime knowing that I have."  It totally made me tear up.




Finally was able to stop for a character picture.  Everyone else had a line!




Finished and recieved my medal


----------



## toocherie

karylrocks said:


> Morning visitor out my back window today:



Ok-help a city girl out--is that a moose?  

Jen--great pics of the race--you looked super-cute in your tutu!


----------



## Queenbillabong

toocherie said:


> Ok-help a city girl out--is that a moose?



Hee hee - that's a deer (think Bambi )


----------



## wendypooh22

Yep, that looks like a deer to me too!!

Jen, great pics!! I really like that guys shirt


----------



## tinkermell

Well ladies I have had a very emotional weekend. 

Saturday I went up to Sacramento to my niece's baby shower, which was wonderful.  

I also knew that making this shower was very important, and this is why. 

Do you all remember that about a year and a half ago, my sister Renee was diagnosed with cervical cancer. Well, she had it removed and all looked good. But something else was going on, so then they discovered that that it had gone into her ******. It was in an area that could not be operated on, so she went thought weeks of radiation. Around her very last appointment for radiation, her asthma started really acting up, and she had some pain in her back. Went in for testing, and now she has lung cancer. 

Well yesterday Renee shared with us that she has only months left. I had a feeling that this what was going on with her.  So hard to believe. My Mom is just devastated by the news. As is my Dad. 

She lives in Oregon. I wish it wasn't so far away. 

Renee, my Mom and my other sister Diana are making a trip to Ireland this week to visit a very good friend of my Mom's. This has been planned for months. I'm so thankful, that Renee is still doing good enough to make this trip with them. After that, she might go down to San Diego to the big cancer treatment center, and see if there is anything to be done. 

Linda, if you read this, you know exactly what is going on, and can empathize  with us. This whole weekend I thought about you and Bree, so much. If it hadn't of been for this shower, and what was going on with Renee, I really wanted to be there for you. Hugs again.


----------



## MamaKate

Jen~ I love the tutu.  How cute!

Linda~ Good to see you on the boards.  I think about you and Bree a lot and I can't wait to see you so I can give you a big hug .



tinkermell said:


> Do you all remember that about a year and a half ago, my sister Renee was diagnosed with cervical cancer. Well, she had it removed and all looked good. But something else was going on, so then they discovered that that it had gone into her ******. It was in an area that could not be operated on, so she went thought weeks of radiation. Around her very last appointment for radiation, her asthma started really acting up, and she had some pain in her back. Went in for testing, and now she has lung cancer.
> 
> Well yesterday Renee shared with us that she has only months left. I had a feeling that this what was going on with her.  So hard to believe. My Mom is just devastated by the news. As is my Dad.
> 
> She lives in Oregon. I wish it wasn't so far away.
> 
> Renee, my Mom and my other sister Diana are making a trip to Ireland this week to visit a very good friend of my Mom's. This has been planned for months. I'm so thankful, that Renee is still doing good enough to make this trip with them. After that, she might go down to San Diego to the big cancer treatment center, and see if there is anything to be done.
> 
> Linda, if you read this, you know exactly what is going on, and can empathize  with us. This whole weekend I thought about you and Bree, so much. If it hadn't of been for this shower, and what was going on with Renee, I really wanted to be there for you. Hugs again.



Oh my goodness Mel !  I'm so sorry to hear this  .  Your family will be in my prayers and I will be hoping for a miracle.  Please let me know if you need anything .


----------



## wendypooh22

Mel.. I am soo sorry to hear this  I too will pray for a miracle.


----------



## stacielee

tinkermell said:


> Well ladies I have had a very emotional weekend.
> 
> Saturday I went up to Sacramento to my niece's baby shower, which was wonderful.
> 
> I also knew that making this shower was very important, and this is why.
> 
> Do you all remember that about a year and a half ago, my sister Renee was diagnosed with cervical cancer. Well, she had it removed and all looked good. But something else was going on, so then they discovered that that it had gone into her ******. It was in an area that could not be operated on, so she went thought weeks of radiation. Around her very last appointment for radiation, her asthma started really acting up, and she had some pain in her back. Went in for testing, and now she has lung cancer.
> 
> Well yesterday Renee shared with us that she has only months left. I had a feeling that this what was going on with her.  So hard to believe. My Mom is just devastated by the news. As is my Dad.
> 
> She lives in Oregon. I wish it wasn't so far away.
> 
> Renee, my Mom and my other sister Diana are making a trip to Ireland this week to visit a very good friend of my Mom's. This has been planned for months. I'm so thankful, that Renee is still doing good enough to make this trip with them. After that, she might go down to San Diego to the big cancer treatment center, and see if there is anything to be done.
> 
> Linda, if you read this, you know exactly what is going on, and can empathize  with us. This whole weekend I thought about you and Bree, so much. If it hadn't of been for this shower, and what was going on with Renee, I really wanted to be there for you. Hugs again.



Oh, Mel! I'll be praying for your family!!


----------



## kelmac284

Oh Mel I am SO sorry to hear this!!! I only wish I had known you had been up here this weekend.  I am sure you were busy but I wish I had been able to see you if for only a few minutes to even just give you a big ole hug!!  My prayers are with you and your entire family!!  ((hugs))


----------



## mommaU4

Carol, nice picture of the deer. We used to get all sorts of wild visitors in Michigan. 


Jen, awesome pics!! You did a great job!! 


Mel, I am so sorry to hear this news. How awful. I am so sick of cancer and the devastation it's caused so many friends and loved ones lately.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your sister.


----------



## sameyeyam

Melody, I'm so very sorry to hear about your sister.  I will keep her in my prayers.  I hope the cancer center has some good news for her.  There are so many different treatments out there and if they can find just one that works for her, it can make a big difference.  Hugs for all of you.


----------



## CoMickey

Melody - I am so sorry.  Prayers and lots of strength to you and your family.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Jen- those are cute pics. Thanks for sharing  


Melody- Mel, I'm so sorry to hear that.   Lots of hugs and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## QueenDoOver

tinkermell said:


> Well ladies I have had a very emotional weekend.
> 
> Saturday I went up to Sacramento to my niece's baby shower, which was wonderful.
> 
> I also knew that making this shower was very important, and this is why.
> 
> Do you all remember that about a year and a half ago, my sister Renee was diagnosed with cervical cancer. Well, she had it removed and all looked good. But something else was going on, so then they discovered that that it had gone into her ******. It was in an area that could not be operated on, so she went thought weeks of radiation. Around her very last appointment for radiation, her asthma started really acting up, and she had some pain in her back. Went in for testing, and now she has lung cancer.
> 
> Well yesterday Renee shared with us that she has only months left. I had a feeling that this what was going on with her.  So hard to believe. My Mom is just devastated by the news. As is my Dad.
> 
> She lives in Oregon. I wish it wasn't so far away.
> 
> Renee, my Mom and my other sister Diana are making a trip to Ireland this week to visit a very good friend of my Mom's. This has been planned for months. I'm so thankful, that Renee is still doing good enough to make this trip with them. After that, she might go down to San Diego to the big cancer treatment center, and see if there is anything to be done.
> 
> Linda, if you read this, you know exactly what is going on, and can empathize  with us. This whole weekend I thought about you and Bree, so much. If it hadn't of been for this shower, and what was going on with Renee, I really wanted to be there for you. Hugs again.



Mel, I am so sorry to hear that news.  Add me to the prayer chain that some sort of relief will be found for you all.


----------



## toocherie

tinkermell said:


> and now she has lung cancer.
> 
> Well yesterday Renee shared with us that she has only months left.



Melody--when last we talked you were concerned that this news was coming.  I am so sorry.


----------



## Califgirl

Mel, I'm so sorry.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

I would love to have 'Bambi" as a visitor. I do get plenty of "Thumpers" though.

Jen, greats pictures from the race !

Mel, so sorry to hear the sad news. I am thinking of you and your family.


----------



## 21yankees

Mel, I am so sorry. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

steph


----------



## jordansmomma

Mel~      I am so sorry.


----------



## tinkermell

Good morning ladies.

You guys are the best. 

Thankyou for all of your heartfelt prayers and thoughts. 

Cheryl, Yes, I was right. I just had a gut feeling. Things were just not adding up when we would talk to her. She wanted to share with us sooner, but didn't know how to do it on the phone, so she waited until we were all together after her DD's shower. It was hard. 

Today, I am feeling a little better. 

I hope that all who were able to go to DL with Linda and Bree had a wonderful time. Once again, you guys are the best!  I would love to hear how it went.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Is anyone going to be at Disneyland on the 9th or 10th of October? 

My mom and I will be there that weekend if anyone wants to meet up.  We are doing the Happiest Haunts Tour on Saturday evening.


----------



## tinkermell

Hi again!

 I am ready to sign up for some more meals. It's about that time, to start planning when and where.

*Steph*, would you please add my name to the:
Cafe Oleans
Carnation Cafe and
River Terrace (Is that for breakfast or lunch?)

I am already signed up for the BBQ, so I getting a good start. 

Who else is ready to put their name on the dot? 

Sarah, I will be down on December 4th and 5th. I wonder who will be around then? This year, I hope to see the Candle Light Processional. Last year, we left earlycuz of snow warnings over the Grapevine, and I never got to see it.  I was soooooo disappointed!


----------



## 4fosterkids

Just stoppin' by to say Hi!  
I hate it when I can't get on here and then I get too many pages behind that its impossible to catch up.
Mel - hugs to you.  I'm sorry to hear about your sister.  I hope & pray they can find a treatment for her.  I hope she enjoys her trip to Ireland.
Linda & Breezy - continued hugs and prayers to you guys.  

Life is busy and crazy as usual.  I've been so tired and draggin' lately.  I have labwork and see my endocrinologist next week.  I'm wondering if my thyroid dose is off kilter again or my ferritin level is down again.  I also need to get my butt back on the workout band wagon.  I really want to try taking a Zumba class, but can't find any near me.  I have a free 3 month membership to Curves we won in a drawing at baseball closing ceremonies, so I will go check that out.  Has anybody done Curves before?

Wishing everybody well and sending pixie dust to you all for good measure 

Is there an October meet, or Halloween party meet?


----------



## 4fosterkids

tinkermell said:


> Hi again!
> 
> I am ready to sign up for some more meals. It's about that time, to start planning when and where.
> 
> *Steph*, would you please add my name to the:
> Cafe Oleans
> Carnation Cafe and
> River Terrace (Is that for breakfast or lunch?)
> 
> I am already signed up for the BBQ, so I getting a good start.
> 
> Who else is ready to put their name on the dot?
> 
> Sarah, I will be down on December 4th and 5th. I wonder who will be around then? This year, I hope to see the Candle Light Processional. Last year, we left earlycuz of snow warnings over the Grapevine, and I never got to see it.  I was soooooo disappointed!



I LOVE Candlelight Processional!  It's one of my favorite events!  Are you doing a dinner package or just coming and finding seats along the way?


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Mel, saying tons of prayers for your sister and sending you lots of love.


----------



## MrsPinup

Mel~ Your family and Renee are in my prayers  That is wonderful that she gets to go to Ireland!

Sarah~  We will be missing you by one day!  The DH, son's and I are going the 11-13 and doing MHP on the 12th. Have fun on your tour!

The new carpet was put down in my "new" house today.  Almost all my stuff is in except for furniture, clothes, and everyday essentials.  I am trying to round up some muscly guy friends to help with the heavy lifting   When I called PG&E today to switch my services over, I found out that Dish network would be cheaper than Comcast (which I have an install date for on Friday).  We have never had satellite before.  What are your opinions between cable and Dish?  Dish would be significantly cheaper with more channels and free DVR.  I can't decide!


----------



## lulubelle

Mel, ***hugs*** to you my friend. 
It's hard.  I know.

The next trip for us is Oct 29-31.  We expect it to be crowded, but have tix for the Halloween party on Friday night and are very excited.  Anyone else going next month?


----------



## karylrocks

I will be there Oct. 16-19 for MouseAdventure and bringing my daughter and grandson who will be 16 months. I think there is still an open spot on our MA team if anyone is interested! DD can't play because she will be with the baby. I am signed up with one other person plus we signed up a third person on our team hoping we would be able to find someone else but as far as I know it is still open. I am starting to get nervous because I think we really need that third person!


----------



## BillyFan

tinkermell said:


> Well ladies I have had a very emotional weekend.
> 
> Saturday I went up to Sacramento to my niece's baby shower, which was wonderful.
> 
> I also knew that making this shower was very important, and this is why.
> 
> Do you all remember that about a year and a half ago, my sister Renee was diagnosed with cervical cancer. Well, she had it removed and all looked good. But something else was going on, so then they discovered that that it had gone into her ******. It was in an area that could not be operated on, so she went thought weeks of radiation. Around her very last appointment for radiation, her asthma started really acting up, and she had some pain in her back. Went in for testing, and now she has lung cancer.
> 
> Well yesterday Renee shared with us that she has only months left. I had a feeling that this what was going on with her.  So hard to believe. My Mom is just devastated by the news. As is my Dad.
> 
> She lives in Oregon. I wish it wasn't so far away.
> 
> Renee, my Mom and my other sister Diana are making a trip to Ireland this week to visit a very good friend of my Mom's. This has been planned for months. I'm so thankful, that Renee is still doing good enough to make this trip with them. After that, she might go down to San Diego to the big cancer treatment center, and see if there is anything to be done.
> 
> Linda, if you read this, you know exactly what is going on, and can empathize  with us. This whole weekend I thought about you and Bree, so much. If it hadn't of been for this shower, and what was going on with Renee, I really wanted to be there for you. Hugs again.



Oh, Mel.  I'm so sorry to hear this.

Jen~We had Dish for a long time.  We switched to Comcast triple play, because it was cheaper at the time.  We get fewer channels than we had with Dish, and the price has really gone up since the introduction.  A Free DVR sounds good to me!  My DVR is my best friend!!! 

We had a great long weekend in DLR! We met up with Cheryl, Linda, Mary Jo and Chris for breakfast at Carnation Cafe, and then headed over to watch the Billys.  AmySue and Stacie caught up wit us there, along with their DDs.  We went on a few rides, and split up from there.  It was great to see them!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

tinkermell said:


> Hi again!
> 
> I am ready to sign up for some more meals. It's about that time, to start planning when and where.
> 
> *Steph*, would you please add my name to the:
> Cafe Oleans
> Carnation Cafe and
> River Terrace (Is that for breakfast or lunch?)
> 
> I am already signed up for the BBQ, so I getting a good start.
> 
> Who else is ready to put their name on the dot?
> 
> Sarah, I will be down on December 4th and 5th. I wonder who will be around then? This year, I hope to see the Candle Light Processional. Last year, we left earlycuz of snow warnings over the Grapevine, and I never got to see it.  I was soooooo disappointed!



I need to check the first page for the meals. I'm only signed up for the BBQ.
My DH and I were planning a trip on Dec 4th and 5th. I didn't know that was Candlelight weekend. After we saw it 2 years ago we said never again on that weekend. Way too many people ! I'll let you know Mel what we decide.I'd love to meet up with you.


----------



## tinkermell

Well ladies.....I'm off to Vegas tomorrow! It will be nice to get away.

Have a nice weekend all!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Mel- have a great time in Vegas!  


Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all doing well.   Just wanted to share a pic of a nightshirt I saw at the park last week. It makes me laugh


----------



## disney-super-mom

Mel, I am so sorry to hear about your sister.  Lots of love and hugs for you and your family!   

I hope you have a great time in Vegas....and hit a BIG jackpot!


----------



## toocherie

Jill--as Linda said there's a group of us going to the Halloween party on Oct. 29th--and then we're staying in a DVC villa that night.  We'll probably spend most of the day at DL the next day and then I know at least Jane is staying at my house that night.  would love for you to join us for some of the time.




karylrocks said:


> I will be there Oct. 16-19 for MouseAdventure and bringing my daughter and grandson who will be 16 months. I think there is still an open spot on our MA team if anyone is interested! DD can't play because she will be with the baby. I am signed up with one other person plus we signed up a third person on our team hoping we would be able to find someone else but as far as I know it is still open. I am starting to get nervous because I think we really need that third person!



I'll be there Oct. 15-17 with my college roomie and her 11 year old DD.  Looking forward to seeing you at MouseAdventure!


----------



## stacielee

MrsPinup said:


> The new carpet was put down in my "new" house today.  Almost all my stuff is in except for furniture, clothes, and everyday essentials.  I am trying to round up some muscly guy friends to help with the heavy lifting   When I called PG&E today to switch my services over, I found out that Dish network would be cheaper than Comcast (which I have an install date for on Friday).  We have never had satellite before.  What are your opinions between cable and Dish?  Dish would be significantly cheaper with more channels and free DVR.  I can't decide!



We have had Dish for over 10 years and just upgraded ours to HD last weekend.  We've had 2 HD TVs for a couple of years now so I finally made the call to upgrade the Dish.  Before that, we had 1 DVR, now we have 2!!  Too many shows to watch/DVR!!  But it's fun!!  And HBO had some free channels over the weekend so I got some free movies on the DVR as well!  If you check this blog, they update when there are free previews on Dish & DirecTV, and possibly cable.



tinkermell said:


> Well ladies.....I'm off to Vegas tomorrow! It will be nice to get away.
> 
> Have a nice weekend all!



Have fun Mel!


----------



## disney-super-mom

Congratulations Debra!  YAY, beautiful baby Brooklyn is HERE!  She's HERE!!!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Deb!!!


----------



## BillyFan

Pulling us up from page 2!


----------



## Queenbillabong

tinkermell said:


> Well ladies.....I'm off to Vegas tomorrow! It will be nice to get away.
> 
> Have a nice weekend all!



Have an awesome time in Vegas Mel!!  I'm not jealous, no I'm not 



eatmypixiedust said:


>



OMG - I love this!!  I hope it's still there in November


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Did anyone hear about Tinkerbell getting a star on Hollywood Blvd?


----------



## 21yankees

tinkermell said:


> Hi again!
> 
> I am ready to sign up for some more meals. It's about that time, to start planning when and where.
> 
> *Steph*, would you please add my name to the:
> Cafe Oleans
> Carnation Cafe and
> River Terrace (Is that for breakfast or lunch?)
> 
> I am already signed up for the BBQ, so I getting a good start.
> 
> Who else is ready to put their name on the dot?



I don't remember which meal we're eating at River Terrace. I will update the title of the thread in hopes of some discussion.

I got the rest of your list as well. 



VintageDisneyRules said:


> I need to check the first page for the meals. I'm only signed up for the BBQ.
> My DH and I were planning a trip on Dec 4th and 5th. I didn't know that was Candlelight weekend. After we saw it 2 years ago we said never again on that weekend. Way too many people ! I'll let you know Mel what we decide.I'd love to meet up with you.



I think we need to start figure out the locations so people can start figuring out where they would like to eat, etc.

steph


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Hmmm.. How many character meals are we doing?


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

I just love the nachos at White Water snacks and it's never crowded.
Since I have only done a few group meals I don't know where everyones eaten before. Do you try for something new each trip?


----------



## QueenDoOver

eatmypixiedust said:


> Mel- have a great time in Vegas!
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all doing well.   Just wanted to share a pic of a nightshirt I saw at the park last week. It makes me laugh



I totally love this!  



disney-super-mom said:


> Congratulations Debra!  YAY, beautiful baby Brooklyn is HERE!  She's HERE!!!



Oh Yeah!  So happy for Deb.  Wondering if we will see a picture pretty soon


VintageDisneyRules said:


> Did anyone hear about Tinkerbell getting a star on Hollywood Blvd?



I for one think she really deserves one!


----------



## 4fosterkids

toocherie said:


> Jill--as Linda said there's a group of us going to the Halloween party on Oct. 29th--and then we're staying in a DVC villa that night.  We'll probably spend most of the day at DL the next day and then I know at least Jane is staying at my house that night.  would love for you to join us for some of the time.


Thanks!  I will check that out and try to meet up w/ everybody.  It was alot of fun last year.



tinkermell said:


> Well ladies.....I'm off to Vegas tomorrow! It will be nice to get away.
> 
> Have a nice weekend all!


I hope you are having a nice getaway Mel!  Enjoy

Hoping you all have a nice weekend!  So Cal is going to be Hot, hot hot!!


----------



## mommaU4

4fosterkids said:


> So Cal is going to be Hot, hot hot!!



Here too. Triple digit temps well into next week. 



Have a great weekend everyone!! And have fun planning the trip meals. That's the best part. 

I am meeting Melody for breakfast tomorrow and look forward to catching up with her.


----------



## deesquared

Hi everyone!
I have seen your postings for the Girls-Only trips for the past few years, and thought they would be so much fun!
Well, I think the time has come for me to try and join you!  I am dying for a holiday from hubby and kids, and I can't think of a better place than Disneyland!  I'm going to try to get my mom to come with me too.  She's lots of fun!

Here's a pic of me from out family Disneyland trip in November 2008.  This was at the Princess Fantasy Faire, I think!
Well, I hope to meet you all in May!b 

Oooops!  The pic was HUGE!  I will try to resize it and post it again!


----------



## 21yankees

deesquared said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have seen your postings for the Girls-Only trips for the past few years, and thought they would be so much fun!
> Well, I think the time has come for me to try and join you!  I am dying for a holiday from hubby and kids, and I can't think of a better place than Disneyland!  I'm going to try to get my mom to come with me too.  She's lots of fun!
> 
> Here's a pic of me from out family Disneyland trip in November 2008.  This was at the Princess Fantasy Faire, I think!
> Well, I hope to meet you all in May!b
> 
> Oooops!  The pic was HUGE!  I will try to resize it and post it again!



Welcome!

This thread will go through days where 10+ pages are written in a day and when it will take a week + to get a few pages. The important thing to remember for the trip is page 1 will always be the current information for the trip. I read the thread daily and make updates when appropriate. 

You've joined at the perfect time, we're starting to plan out meals (at least where everyone would like to eat). 

I look forward to meeting you and your mom (if you're able to convince her to come). We do have several mom & daughters that come. Take a look at page one for some of the pictures from our trip last year.

steph


----------



## Califgirl

Do we have days and times for the meals? I know I won't be there on Saturday, so I don't want to sign up for something I can't attend.


----------



## 21yankees

Califgirl said:


> Do we have days and times for the meals? I know I won't be there on Saturday, so I don't want to sign up for something I can't attend.



No dates for the meal suggestions so far we have these places:

Celebration Round Up & BBQ
Carnation Cafe
Cafe Orleans
River Belle Terrace

Also no decided meal (i.e. breakfast, lunch, dinner) for the above restaurants.

I'm hoping everyone starts talking about what places they'd like to eat at and then we can figure out which meal to have at those places.

steph


----------



## BillyFan

Are we thinking of doing a WOC package?  We did that last weekend, and it worked out really well.


----------



## 21yankees

BillyFan said:


> Are we thinking of doing a WOC package?  We did that last weekend, and it worked out really well.



I know I'd like to. Considering our group size and the amount of days we're there, I'm wondering if the group shows enough interest to have an option each night to include the 2 restaurants and the picnic option.

What do you all think?

steph


----------



## disney-super-mom

BillyFan said:


> Are we thinking of doing a WOC package?  We did that last weekend, and it worked out really well.





21yankees said:


> I know I'd like to. Considering our group size and the amount of days we're there, I'm wondering if the group shows enough interest to have an option each night to include the 2 restaurants and the picnic option.
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> steph



YES to a WOC package!!!


----------



## disney-super-mom

deesquared said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have seen your postings for the Girls-Only trips for the past few years, and thought they would be so much fun!
> Well, I think the time has come for me to try and join you!  I am dying for a holiday from hubby and kids, and I can't think of a better place than Disneyland!  I'm going to try to get my mom to come with me too.  She's lots of fun!
> 
> Here's a pic of me from out family Disneyland trip in November 2008.  This was at the Princess Fantasy Faire, I think!
> Well, I hope to meet you all in May!b
> 
> Oooops!  The pic was HUGE!  I will try to resize it and post it again!






Hope you and your mom can join us in March.  It's going to be a blast!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

deesquared said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have seen your postings for the Girls-Only trips for the past few years, and thought they would be so much fun!
> Well, I think the time has come for me to try and join you!  I am dying for a holiday from hubby and kids, and I can't think of a better place than Disneyland!  I'm going to try to get my mom to come with me too.  She's lots of fun!
> 
> Here's a pic of me from out family Disneyland trip in November 2008.  This was at the Princess Fantasy Faire, I think!
> Well, I hope to meet you all in May!b
> 
> Oooops!  The pic was HUGE!  I will try to resize it and post it again!


Yea !! Another joiner to the Mothers/Daughters !


21yankees said:


> No dates for the meal suggestions so far we have these places:
> 
> Celebration Round Up & BBQ
> Carnation Cafe
> Cafe Orleans
> River Belle Terrace
> 
> Also no decided meal (i.e. breakfast, lunch, dinner) for the above restaurants.
> 
> I'm hoping everyone starts talking about what places they'd like to eat at and then we can figure out which meal to have at those places.
> 
> steph



I'm pretty sure Sarah has the BBQ planned for lunch on Sat. after the Scavy Hunt. That was this years plan until it got rained out.


----------



## 21yankees

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Yea !! Another joiner to the Mothers/Daughters !
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Sarah has the BBQ planned for lunch on Sat. after the Scavy Hunt. That was this years plan until it got rained out.



Thanks Trudi.  I updated the first page.

steph


----------



## jordansmomma

disney-super-mom said:


> Congratulations Debra!  YAY, beautiful baby Brooklyn is HERE!  She's HERE!!!



Thanks



eatmypixiedust said:


> Deb!!!



Thanks



21yankees said:


> No dates for the meal suggestions so far we have these places:
> 
> Celebration Round Up & BBQ
> Carnation Cafe
> Cafe Orleans
> River Belle Terrace
> 
> Also no decided meal (i.e. breakfast, lunch, dinner) for the above restaurants.
> 
> I'm hoping everyone starts talking about what places they'd like to eat at and then we can figure out which meal to have at those places.
> 
> steph



Steph
Could you sign me up for all 4 of these please? 
Thanks. 

Has anyone thought about lunch plans for Thursday? 
Or should we do the same as last year? Grab your lunch and meet at the same place?


----------



## 21yankees

jordansmomma said:


> Steph
> Could you sign me up for all 4 of these please?
> Thanks.
> 
> Has anyone thought about lunch plans for Thursday?
> Or should we do the same as last year? Grab your lunch and meet at the same place?



Got you signed up for all of them.

I liked us getting together at lunch. I enjoyed Rancho del Zocalo. I know I'd also like to eat at Pacific Wharf Cafe while at the parks.

What about the WOC options? Anyone interested in:

Ariels?

Wine Country Trattoria?

or
the Picnic option?

steph


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

I'd like the picnic option for WOC, but just because I haven't done it yet.


----------



## deesquared

Thanks for the kind welcome ladies!  I really hope things will work out so I can go!


----------



## MamaKate

Steph~

Can you also add me to everything for now .  I may have to tweak it when the dates get closer, but they all sound good right now.




21yankees said:


> What about the WOC options? Anyone interested in:
> 
> Ariels?
> 
> Wine Country Trattoria?
> 
> or
> the Picnic option?
> 
> steph



I'm definitely interested in the WOC meal.  All the options are fine with me so whatever meal the group decides on, I'm cool with .



deesquared said:


> Thanks for the kind welcome ladies!  I really hope things will work out so I can go!



Welcome & I hope you can make it!


----------



## MamaKate

Hope everyone had a good weekend!!  Mine was good, but since I was getting over being sick, I think I tried to do too much .  Now I'm exhausted.

I ended up going into work on Saturday to help out in another department.  Extra money is always nice .

We went to a childrens museum in L.A. yesterday and then went to the Disney Soda Fountain.  It was a nice outing.

Devin got his first injury during Friday's game.  He sprained his finger and also got a huge cut on the same finger.  The good thing is that it was on his left had so he can still do homework .  I'm also glad that it wasn't a serious injury.


----------



## tinkermell

Hi ladies!

Had a super dee duper time in Vegas! It went waaaayy too fast! Had such a nice time with Beth. We ate muffins and bagels at the Orchid Lounge in the Mandalay, where we were staying at. My friend Jeannie and I shopped, and laid by the lazy river. So much fun just watching everyone float by. Across the river from us were some cabanas. That was a show in itself! 

I am so ready to start thinking about our ladies trip! 

I'm going to start wanting some idea about who wants a tee shirt made up. This will give me an idea about how much to charge and all. With all of the holidays coming up soon, you all know how busy that gets, so it will be nice to get things going now. Of course that can include everything, so I'm glad to see the interest in where we are eating and all. 

I think the picnic meal would be a nice choice for the WOC. That saves money for some other nice meal. I kind of would like to go to Napa again. I always love the the Jazz Kitchen too. 

Steph, The Pacific Wharf Cafe might be a nice start to our trip on Thursday!  I love their chicken salad and bread bowls. Yum! 

Welcome to deesquared!   You will have a fantastic time. 

And last but not least......*Congrats to Deb and sweet baby Brooklyn! *


----------



## mommaU4

tinkermell said:


> I'm going to start wanting some idea about who wants a tee shirt made up. This will give me an idea about how much to charge and all.


I think I remember you saying that you could get a good deal on the shirts but only if you ordered a certain amount, right? So yes, it's a good idea to find out who wants one. Actually, it might be a good idea at this point to find out how many are going on the trip in general. It will matter for things like phone lists, Meet and Greet cost, how many schedules to make, etc. 

Steph, maybe there should be a attendee list? 

Just a thought since we've had one in the past. 
What about roomies? Is everyone staying at Hojo again? 


Can you tell I am having a hard time letting go of this??  I wish I could go! Oh well, next time....


----------



## tinkermell

Steph,

 Sign me up!


----------



## 21yankees

No worries Beth. I truely am not sure how you handled this when this thread was/is super busy. 

I agree with an attendee list. As well as a roomie list. And most importantly the Meet and Greet Party list.

So ladies please respond  to the following question

1. Are you coming (I know some of our veterans aren't able to come this year, and we have quite a few new ladies joining)?
2. Are bringing someone that isn't a member of the Dis (i.e. no account name)? If yes, who (so I can add them to the lists accordingly)
3. Who're you're rooming with (or if you're looking for a roomie)?
4. Are you planning on attending the Meet & Greet Party? 
5. Are you interested in ordering the AWESOME Shirt Mel has worked on for the group?
6. Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)?


I will update page 1 accordingly.


steph


----------



## DizNee Luver

21yankees said:


> No worries Beth. I truely am not sure how you handled this when this thread was/is super busy.
> 
> I agree with an attendee list. As well as a roomie list. And most importantly the Meet and Greet Party list.
> 
> So ladies please respond  to the following question
> 
> 1. Are you coming (I know some of our veterans aren't able to come this year, and we have quite a few new ladies joining)?
> 2. Are bringing someone that isn't a member of the Dis (i.e. no account name)? If yes, who (so I can add them to the lists accordingly)
> 3. Who're you're rooming with (or if you're looking for a roomie)?
> 4. Are you planning on attending the Meet & Greet Party?
> 5. Are you interested in ordering the AWESOME Shirt Mel has worked on for the group?
> 6. Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)?
> 
> 
> I will update page 1 accordingly.
> 
> 
> steph



1.  At this time I am planning on going on this trip!!
2.  Not bringing anyone.
3.  Haven't decided about room/motel or roommate at this point.
4.  Would love to go to the meet & greet.....do we have a theme yet??
5.  Will order a shirt when it's time (this will also help guarantee that my family lets me go......start purchasing things ahead of time.....lol)
6.  Really enjoyed doing the Ariel's Grotto meal for WoC......would be all for doing this option!!!  (or what ever the group chooses.....WoC is AWESOME!!)

Haven't checked the first page for while.....did I miss out on signing up for other meals or activities??


----------



## mommaU4

21yankees said:


> No worries Beth. I truely am not sure how you handled this when this thread was/is super busy.



No life, remember?


----------



## toocherie

1. Are you coming (I know some of our veterans aren't able to come this year, and we have quite a few new ladies joining)? YES!

2. Are bringing someone that isn't a member of the Dis (i.e. no account name)? If yes, who (so I can add them to the lists accordingly)  YES--MS. SALLY

3. Who're you're rooming with (or if you're looking for a roomie)?  I'M ROOMING WITH A WHOLE GROUP--
4. Are you planning on attending the Meet & Greet Party?  YES 

5. Are you interested in ordering the AWESOME Shirt Mel has worked on for the group?   YES!!!


6. Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)?  I'M GOOD WITH ANY OF THE OPTIONS


----------



## tinkermell

Yay! 

 It's official sign up time! 

*Steph*, This 4 year veteran says *YES* to all of the questions! 

*Cheryl*, So glad to hear that Ms Sally will be coming.


----------



## farmgirljen

1. Are you coming (I know some of our veterans aren't able to come this year, and we have quite a few new ladies joining)? YES, and I believe I am bringing 2 friends with me!

2. Are bringing someone that isn't a member of the Dis (i.e. no account name)? If yes, who (so I can add them to the lists accordingly) YES, one of my friends is not a Dis member, the other is...

3. Who're you're rooming with (or if you're looking for a roomie)? We are planning on rooming together
4. Are you planning on attending the Meet & Greet Party? YES 

5. Are you interested in ordering the AWESOME Shirt Mel has worked on for the group? YES!!!


6. Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)? We will most likely be interested in any of the options..


----------



## MamaKate

Thanks for doing this Steph .  I love planning so I'm excited things are starting to happen .

1.* Are you coming?* Yes 

2. *Are bringing someone that isn't a member of the Dis?* I'm not, but one of my roomies is (see below)

3. *Who're you're rooming with?* Capri, Wendy (wendypooh22), Wendy's sister Tammy (she went to the last trip ).

4. *Are you planning on attending the Meet & Greet Party?* Yes!!

5. *Are you interested in ordering the AWESOME Shirt Mel has worked on for the group?* Yes, definitely!!!

6. *Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)?*  Yes, all the options are fine with me .


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

1. Are you coming (I know some of our veterans aren't able to come this year, and we have quite a few new ladies joining)? *YES!*
2. Are bringing someone that isn't a member of the Dis (i.e. no account name)? If yes, who (so I can add them to the lists accordingly) *Nope*
3. Who're you're rooming with (or if you're looking for a roomie)? *My mom*
4. Are you planning on attending the Meet & Greet Party? *Yes, for the first time!* 
5. Are you interested in ordering the AWESOME Shirt Mel has worked on for the group? *Yep*
6. Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)? *Any of the options are fine*.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Here are the menus for the WOC options:

Ariel's

Wine Country Trattoria


World of Color Picnics with Reserved Viewing
*
 All American includes: *
•Cold-honey stung fried chicken
•Green and red cabbage cole slaw with apple cider dressing
•Old fashioned potato salad with sweet onions and dill relish
•Apple pie
•Choice of bottled Coca-Cola® product or Dasani® water


* European Antipasto includes: *
•Cured meats, regional cheese, pepperoncini, artichoke heart and sun-dried tomatoes
•Carr's® water crackers, balsamic vinegar and extra virgin olive oil
•Caprese salad skewers, fresh mozzarella and baby heirloom tomatoes
•Chocolate-dipped tiramisu
•Choice of bottled Coca-Cola® product or Dasani® water


* Taste of Asia includes: *
•Chilled miso-glazed salmon, Asian greens, soy-rice wine dressing
•Vegetable spring roll with Thai mango sauce
•Soba noodle salad and julienne vegetables with sesame dressing
•Mandarin orange cake
•Choice of bottled Coca-Cola® product or Dasani® water


*Mediterranean Vegetarian includes: *
•Marinated grilled vegetables in a whole wheat wrap with roasted garlic hummus
•Raw zucchini and squash spaghettini with first-press lemon-infused olive oil
•Vegetable couscous with toasted coriander vinaigrette
•Lemon layer cake
•Choice of bottled Coca-Cola® product or Dasani® water


*Junior All-American Box includes: *
•Souvenir World of Color light-up bracelet
•Chicken leg
•Goldfish crackers
•Apple wedges
•World of Color confetti vanilla cupcake
•Choice of small low-fat milk, 100% Minute Maid® juice box or small Dasani® water

*Little Squirt's Box includes: *
•Souvenir World of Color light-up bracelet
•Sliced apples
•String cheese
•Low-fat yogurt
•Goldfish crackers
•World of Color confetti vanilla cupcake
•Choice of small low-fat milk, 100% Minute Maid® juice box or small Dasani® water

*Lunchbox Classic includes: *
•Souvenir World of Color light-up bracelet
•Peanut butter and Smucker's® jelly sandwich
•Apple wedges
•World of Color confetti vanilla cupcake
•Choice of small low-fat milk, 100% Minute Maid® juice box or small Dasani® water


----------



## wendypooh22

1. Are you coming? Yes

2. Are bringing someone that isn't a member of the Dis (i.e. no account name)? Yes, my sister Tammy

3. Who're you're rooming with? We are rooming with Katie and Capri

4. Are you planning on attending the Meet & Greet Party? Yes

5. Are you interested in ordering the AWESOME Shirt Mel has worked on for the group? Yes for both of us..

6. Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)? We have been talking about this one... Maybe the picnic this time since we have already done Ariels...


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

wendypooh22 said:


> 6. Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)? We have been talking about this one... Maybe the picnic this time since we have already done Ariels...



How did you like Ariel's?  Was it worth the $?  I've never eaten there.  We did the Picnic meals when we were there a few weeks ago and we all enjoyed it.  My mom and I had the the wrap and my aunt had the chicken one.  I have heard people say that they don't think it's enough food but all 3 of of were full.


----------



## wendypooh22

The service was just so-so and that part kind of irritated me, but the food was really good and I felt that we got a TON of food for the $$  We chose the cheese and vegetable appetizer and for dinner we all had the tri-tip. The meat was really good and there wasn't much left over after we were finished The desserts were tasty, but we were sooo full from dinner and didn't eat much of them.. 

I think we are leaning towards the picnic meal this time around just to try something new and save a little $$ Plus I really want one of the WOC bags


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

21yankees said:


> No worries Beth. I truely am not sure how you handled this when this thread was/is super busy.
> 
> I agree with an attendee list. As well as a roomie list. And most importantly the Meet and Greet Party list.
> 
> So ladies please respond  to the following question
> 
> 1. Are you coming (I know some of our veterans aren't able to come this year, and we have quite a few new ladies joining)?
> 2. Are bringing someone that isn't a member of the Dis (i.e. no account name)? If yes, who (so I can add them to the lists accordingly)
> 3. Who're you're rooming with (or if you're looking for a roomie)?
> 4. Are you planning on attending the Meet & Greet Party?
> 5. Are you interested in ordering the AWESOME Shirt Mel has worked on for the group?
> 6. Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)?
> 
> 
> I will update page 1 accordingly.
> 
> 
> steph



1. YES 
2. NO
3. SARAH/MOTOCROSSPRINCESS - my daughter
4. YES   1st time !
5. YES 
6. YES, either one.


----------



## disney-super-mom

1. Are you coming? *Yes*
2. Are bringing someone that isn't a member of the Dis? *No*
3. Who're you're rooming with? *Katie, Wendypooh and her sister Tammy*
4. Are you planning on attending the Meet & Greet Party?  *Yes* 
5. Are you interested in ordering the AWESOME Shirt Mel has worked on for the group? *Yes*
6. Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)? *Yes.  Any option would be great!*


How exciting to get the official planning started!!! 

And can I say I'm SO excited that Ms. Sally is coming!  

Steph, could you please sign me up for all the meals too?


----------



## lulubelle

21yankees said:


> No worries Beth. I truely am not sure how you handled this when this thread was/is super busy.
> 
> I agree with an attendee list. As well as a roomie list. And most importantly the Meet and Greet Party list.
> 
> So ladies please respond  to the following question
> 
> 1. Are you coming (I know some of our veterans aren't able to come this year, and we have quite a few new ladies joining)?*YES*
> 2. Are bringing someone that isn't a member of the Dis (i.e. no account name)? If yes, who (so I can add them to the lists accordingly)*Bree, who has an account, but rarely posts*
> 3. Who're you're rooming with (or if you're looking for a roomie)?*There are six or seven of us in a 2 Bedroom Villa*
> 4. Are you planning on attending the Meet & Greet Party? *YES!*
> 5. Are you interested in ordering the AWESOME Shirt Mel has worked on for the group?*YES for both Bree & I*
> 6. Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)?*YES - Bree & I would like to do the picnic option*
> 
> 
> I will update page 1 accordingly.
> 
> 
> steph



Yeah for planning!
I love it!


----------



## CoMickey

1. Are you coming (I know some of our veterans aren't able to come this year, and we have quite a few new ladies joining)? *Yes*

2. Are bringing someone that isn't a member of the Dis (i.e. no account name)? If yes, who (so I can add them to the lists accordingly) *No*

3. Who're you're rooming with (or if you're looking for a roomie)? *Rooming with Cheryl and Linda's group*

4. Are you planning on attending the Meet & Greet Party? *Yes, wouldn't miss it had a lot of fun last year!*

5. Are you interested in ordering the AWESOME Shirt Mel has worked on for the group? *Yes, so cute!*

6. Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)? *Yes, I'm fine with whatever - I've done the Picnic option but not Ariels.  I know I did miss out on the Ariels meal last year so I would be happy with that option too.*


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

1. Are you coming (I know some of our veterans aren't able to come this year, and we have quite a few new ladies joining)? *YES!*
2. Are bringing someone that isn't a member of the Dis (i.e. no account name)? If yes, who (so I can add them to the lists accordingly) *YES! My Mom, Felecia.*
3. Who're you're rooming with (or if you're looking for a roomie)? *Still figuring it out?*
4. Are you planning on attending the Meet & Greet Party? *YES!*
5. Are you interested in ordering the AWESOME Shirt Mel has worked on for the group? *YES!*
6. Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)? *Picnic one, please.*


----------



## deesquared

Hi!  Here are my tentative answers...

1. Are you coming  YES!
2. Are bringing someone that isn't a member of the Dis (i.e. no account name)? YES
If yes, who (so I can add them to the lists accordingly) My mom, Sheila
3. Who're you're rooming with (or if you're looking for a roomie)? My mom, but if she can't come I would like to possibly get a room-mate.
4. Are you planning on attending the Meet & Greet Party?  YES!
5. Are you interested in ordering the AWESOME Shirt Mel has worked on for the group?  YES!
6. Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)? YES!  Picnic probably.


----------



## mommaU4

CoMickey said:


> 3. Who're you're rooming with (or if you're looking for a roomie)? *Rooming with Cheryl and Linda's group*



A two bedroom villa? How fun!! I am jealous.  Who's staying in the villa? Take lots of pics so I can live vicariously through you, okay??


----------



## 4fosterkids

21yankees said:


> No worries Beth. I truely am not sure how you handled this when this thread was/is super busy.
> 
> I agree with an attendee list. As well as a roomie list. And most importantly the Meet and Greet Party list.
> 
> So ladies please respond  to the following question
> 
> 1. Are you coming (I know some of our veterans aren't able to come this year, and we have quite a few new ladies joining)?  Yes, can't wait
> 2. Are bringing someone that isn't a member of the Dis (i.e. no account name)? If yes, who (so I can add them to the lists accordingly)no
> 3. Who're you're rooming with (or if you're looking for a roomie)? rooming with my family at home...I'll be going home each night...LOL
> 4. Are you planning on attending the Meet & Greet Party? YES
> 5. Are you interested in ordering the AWESOME Shirt Mel has worked on for the group?  YES
> 6. Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)?  I've done the picnic, which worked out fine.  It's easy and your not stuck to any time restrictions.
> 
> 
> I will update page 1 accordingly.
> 
> 
> steph



Thanks so much for doing all this Steph 



MotoXPrincess99 said:


> How did you like Ariel's?  Was it worth the $?  I've never eaten there.  We did the Picnic meals when we were there a few weeks ago and we all enjoyed it.  My mom and I had the the wrap and my aunt had the chicken one.  I have heard people say that they don't think it's enough food but all 3 of of were full.



I had the fried chicken.  Nothing to die for, but it filled me up and I got the cute tote 



mommaU4 said:


> A two bedroom villa? How fun!! I am jealous.  Who's staying in the villa? Take lots of pics so I can live vicariously through you, okay??


Oh that is FUN!  We did the 2 room villa in WDW with a bunch of girls and had SO much fun.  The place was as big as my house...LOL


----------



## Califgirl

1. Are you coming? *yes* 
2. Are bringing someone that isn't a member of the Dis (i.e. no account name)? *maybe*
3. Who're you rooming with? *No roomie needed*
4. Are you planning on attending the Meet & Greet Party? *yes*
5. Are you interested in ordering the AWESOME Shirt Mel has worked on for the group? *maybe*
6. Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)? *Yes - any would be fine* 

I won't be there Friday night or most of Saturday, so I won't be able to participate in activities that take place then. ( So if the WoC is Friday night, I can't do it, and if the shirt is for Saturday, I won't bother)


----------



## jordansmomma

1. Are you coming (I know some of our veterans aren't able to come this year, and we have quite a few new ladies joining)? *Yes, I am!! *
2. Are bringing someone that isn't a member of the Dis (i.e. no account name)? If yes, who (so I can add them to the lists accordingly) *nope*
3. Who're you're rooming with (or if you're looking for a roomie)?*Calcutta (we are a very great & FRIENDLY group of ladies) But I am gonna try and sneak into the villa *
4. Are you planning on attending the Meet & Greet Party? *Yes*
5. Are you interested in ordering the AWESOME Shirt Mel has worked on for the group? *yes*
6. Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)? *sure*





toocherie said:


> 1. Are you coming (I know some of our veterans aren't able to come this year, and we have quite a few new ladies joining)? YES!
> 
> 2. Are bringing someone that isn't a member of the Dis (i.e. no account name)? If yes, who (so I can add them to the lists accordingly)  YES--MS. SALLY
> 
> 3. Who're you're rooming with (or if you're looking for a roomie)?  I'M ROOMING WITH A WHOLE GROUP--
> 4. Are you planning on attending the Meet & Greet Party?  YES
> 
> 5. Are you interested in ordering the AWESOME Shirt Mel has worked on for the group?   YES!!!
> 
> 
> 6. Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)?  I'M GOOD WITH ANY OF THE OPTIONS



 YAY!! I can't wait to see Ms. Sally!!


----------



## LisaCat

I need to go back and read all 5 million pages of this thread  , but color me interested!

eta:  How big a geek does it make me if I got excited that my "title" changed to Mouseketeer with this post?????


----------



## tinkermell

Went back to answer all of your questions. 


21yankees said:


> 1. Are you coming (I know some of our veterans aren't able to come this year, and we have quite a few new ladies joining)? *YES!!*
> 2. Are bringing someone that isn't a member of the Dis (i.e. no account name)? If yes, who (so I can add them to the lists accordingly) *NO*
> 3. Who're you're rooming with (or if you're looking for a roomie)? *IN THE 2* *BEDROOM VILLA BABY!*
> 4. Are you planning on attending the Meet & Greet Party? *YES!!*
> 5. Are you interested in ordering the AWESOME Shirt Mel has worked on for the group?* MAYBE I SHOULD...*
> 6. Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)? *I THINK I WOULD LIKE THE PICNIC BOX.*   But  will go with the flow!
> 
> 
> 
> steph


----------



## mommaU4

LisaCat said:


> eta:  How big a geek does it make me if I got excited that my "title" changed to Mouseketeer with this post?????



LOL Congrats on changing to Mouseketeer! Keep on posting........you can catch up to me. 








Good to see some action on the thread ladies!! I hope we get many more "yesses"!!  We still have lots of ladies to post. 

Deb, I'd be trying to sneak into that villa too.


----------



## tinkermell

LisaCat said:


> I need to go back and read all 5 million pages of this thread  , but color me interested!
> 
> eta:  How big a geek does it make me if I got excited that my "title" changed to Mouseketeer with this post?????


Hi Lisa! Welcome!  

Just to let you know, that we are all basically DL geeks here on the DIS! 

Please make yourself at home with us and visit, so we can get to know you, and you can get to know us. Hopefully you will be "colored interested" and want to join in on the fun. 

By the way, my name is Melody. 
Nice to meet you!


----------



## tinkermell

deesquared said:


> Hi!  Here are my tentative answers...
> 
> 1. Are you coming  YES!
> 2. Are bringing someone that isn't a member of the Dis (i.e. no account name)? YES
> If yes, who (so I can add them to the lists accordingly) My mom, Sheila
> 3. Who're you're rooming with (or if you're looking for a roomie)? My mom, but if she can't come I would like to possibly get a room-mate.
> 4. Are you planning on attending the Meet & Greet Party?  YES!
> 5. Are you interested in ordering the AWESOME Shirt Mel has worked on for the group?  YES!
> 6. Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)? YES!  Picnic probably.


Yay! 

Another victim! 

Ha ha.....Just kidding. We do have tons of fun. We usually have so much planned, that sometimes it is hard to fit in the rides. 

By the way, is your name Dee?


----------



## tinkermell

mommaU4 said:


> LOL Congrats on changing to Mouseketeer! Keep on posting........you can catch up to me.


 Are you kidding Beth? 
She only needs about 40,425 more posts! 
*LOL!!!* January's smile needed here again!


----------



## mommaU4

tinkermell said:


> Are you kidding Beth?
> She only needs about 40,425 more posts!
> *LOL!!!* January's smile needed here again!


That's doable. 


January's smilie, just for you:


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

I have 2 questions, the first is for Jill.
Will you be taking a trip over to Company D again? I really enjoyed going there last trip and need to know if I should start saving my money.
Will there be a Candy Bar at the Meet and Greet? With Hallowen coming I just have candy on my mind.


----------



## stacielee

1. Are you coming (I know some of our veterans aren't able to come this year, and we have quite a few new ladies joining)?  I don't know!!!  Two of my kids have spring break the next week and we're trying to get a timeshare in SoCal for the week; if we don't get it, then I just MIGHT be there...
2. Are bringing someone that isn't a member of the Dis (i.e. no account name)? If yes, who (so I can add them to the lists accordingly) Not that I know of right now...
3. Who're you're rooming with (or if you're looking for a roomie)?  ???
4. Are you planning on attending the Meet & Greet Party?  Yes, of course, if I'm there
5. Are you interested in ordering the AWESOME Shirt Mel has worked on for the group?  Can I get one even if I end up not being able to come???
6. Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)?  YES!!  Did the picnic, and liked it, although we didn't get there early enough to get good seats for the show.

So, all in all, I guess I'm a great big MAYBE!!


----------



## tinkermell

stacielee said:


> 1. Are you coming (I know some of our veterans aren't able to come this year, and we have quite a few new ladies joining)?  I don't know!!!  Two of my kids have spring break the next week and we're trying to get a timeshare in SoCal for the week; if we don't get it, then I just MIGHT be there...
> 2. Are bringing someone that isn't a member of the Dis (i.e. no account name)? If yes, who (so I can add them to the lists accordingly) Not that I know of right now...
> 3. Who're you're rooming with (or if you're looking for a roomie)?  ???
> 4. Are you planning on attending the Meet & Greet Party?  Yes, of course, if I'm there
> 5. Are you interested in ordering the AWESOME Shirt Mel has worked on for the group?  Can I get one even if I end up not being able to come???
> 6. Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)?  YES!!  Did the picnic, and liked it, although we didn't get there early enough to get good seats for the show.
> 
> So, all in all, I guess I'm a great big MAYBE!!


Stacie!! A great big MAYBE is WAAAYYYY BETTER than a big NO! 

And of course you can still have a tee shirt!


----------



## disney-super-mom

stacielee said:


> So, all in all, I guess I'm a great big MAYBE!!



I'm crossing my fingers that you will be able to make it!   

Beth, Callie, Amy, and any other Divas who say you may not be able to come......hoping that some how, some way, you're all able to make it, 'cause otherwise I will be sad. 

Debra - LOL!  With all those ladies in the suite, I'm sure they won't even notice *when* you sneak in.


----------



## disney-inspired

1. Are you coming (I know some of our veterans aren't able to come this year, and we have quite a few new ladies joining)?

Hopefully yes!

2. Are bringing someone that isn't a member of the Dis (i.e. no account name)? If yes, who (so I can add them to the lists accordingly)

No

3. Who're you're rooming with (or if you're looking for a roomie)?

Don't know if I'll be rooming this year since I live so close but if my finances allow I hope to room with the same group as last year. It may have changed but all I know is that if I do stay at a hotel it will be with MANY people in a room 

4. Are you planning on attending the Meet & Greet Party? 

FO SHO!

5. Are you interested in ordering the AWESOME Shirt Mel has worked on for the group?

If I can afford it, yes 

6. Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)?

I like the picnic ($15) idea but again that's if I gots the moola by then.


----------



## QueenDoOver

1. Are you coming (I know some of our veterans aren't able to come this year, and we have quite a few new ladies joining)?  Hoping so!
2. Are bringing someone that isn't a member of the Dis (i.e. no account name)? If yes, who (so I can add them to the lists accordingly) no
3. Who're you're rooming with (or if you're looking for a roomie)? Don't know
4. Are you planning on attending the Meet & Greet Party? Hope so!
5. Are you interested in ordering the AWESOME Shirt Mel has worked on for the group?Absolutely!
6. Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)? No  FP is fine by me


----------



## deesquared

tinkermell said:


> Yay!
> 
> Another victim!
> 
> Ha ha.....Just kidding. We do have tons of fun. We usually have so much planned, that sometimes it is hard to fit in the rides.
> 
> By the way, is your name Dee?




Hi Melody!

My name is actually Dianna.  The 'deesquared' is because my DH's name starts with 'D' also.  So we are deesquared!
We live in BC, Canada with our 2 kids and 2 dogs.


----------



## LisaCat

MrsPinup said:


> When I called PG&E today to switch my services over, I found out that Dish network would be cheaper than Comcast (which I have an install date for on Friday).  We have never had satellite before.  What are your opinions between cable and Dish?  Dish would be significantly cheaper with more channels and free DVR.  I can't decide!



When we made the switch from Comcast to Dish, it was the BEST. DECISION. EVER.  Of course, that's cuz I've had ISSUES with Comcast.  The service from Dish has been good.  We've only had service interruptions during really bad rain and wind (35MPH +).  We've had them for 3 or 4 years now.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

21yankees said:


> I agree with an attendee list. As well as a roomie list. And most importantly the Meet and Greet Party list.
> 
> So ladies please respond  to the following question
> 
> 1. Are you coming (I know some of our veterans aren't able to come this year, and we have quite a few new ladies joining)?
> 2. Are bringing someone that isn't a member of the Dis (i.e. no account name)? If yes, who (so I can add them to the lists accordingly)
> 3. Who're you're rooming with (or if you're looking for a roomie)?
> 4. Are you planning on attending the Meet & Greet Party?
> 5. Are you interested in ordering the AWESOME Shirt Mel has worked on for the group?
> 6. Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)?
> 
> 
> I will update page 1 accordingly.
> 
> 
> steph



 

1. Yes  

2. No

3. Not staying at a hotel 

4. Maybe, I would like to attend the meet and greet party though 

5. Yes, would love a shirt designed by Mel   

6. The picnic for WOC sounds cool. The All-American and the Lunchbox Classic sound good


----------



## LisaCat

mommaU4 said:


> I think I remember you saying that you could get a good deal on the shirts but only if you ordered a certain amount, right? So yes, it's a good idea to find out who wants one. Actually, it might be a good idea at this point to find out how many are going on the trip in general. It will matter for things like phone lists, Meet and Greet cost, how many schedules to make, etc.
> 
> Steph, maybe there should be a attendee list?
> 
> Just a thought since we've had one in the past.
> What about roomies? Is everyone staying at Hojo again?
> 
> 
> Can you tell I am having a hard time letting go of this??  I wish I could go! Oh well, next time....




I'm almost all the way thru this thread!

I think I'd like to attend.  Got to clear it with the spousal unit.  LOL

If I go, I will want an "official shirt".  I would also be interested in a roomie at HoJo if that's where most everyone is staying.

Still have another page or so to read.....


----------



## LisaCat

And if I'd read just ONE more message.....  



21yankees said:


> 1. Are you coming (I know some of our veterans aren't able to come this year, and we have quite a few new ladies joining)?  Hopefully!
> 2. Are bringing someone that isn't a member of the Dis (i.e. no account name)? If yes, who (so I can add them to the lists accordingly)  Not at this point.
> 3. Who're you're rooming with (or if you're looking for a roomie)?  Most likely will be looking for a roomie.
> 4. Are you planning on attending the Meet & Greet Party? Yes
> 5. Are you interested in ordering the AWESOME Shirt Mel has worked on for the group?  Yes
> 6. Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)?  Yes.  Picnic would be my first choice.


----------



## LisaCat

tinkermell said:


> Hi Lisa! Welcome!
> 
> Just to let you know, that we are all basically DL geeks here on the DIS!
> 
> Please make yourself at home with us and visit, so we can get to know you, and you can get to know us. Hopefully you will be "colored interested" and want to join in on the fun.
> 
> By the way, my name is Melody.
> Nice to meet you!



Thanks for the welcome!

Here is my intro:  My name is Lisa, 47 (eek!  How did I get THAT old???!), married 17+ years to a guy I met when I was 16 (just took 13 years to convince him that I was right and we belonged together.  When will they learn that we are *always* right?); no kids, just a VERY spoiled cat named Coco Bella; we live just down I-80 from Jen, in Sacramento (Jen, are you running Cowtown this Sunday?  I may be there to cheer on a friend); last visit to DL was October 2008 (when my avatar photo was taken); had an annual pass in 2004 and 2005/6; got to attend the 50th celebration the day the park was closed to the public (my friend won passes in the AP drawing and took me since her son had STAR testing that day at school); I collect the squished pennies and Stitch pins; I love tie-dye ; as you can see from my siggy, I have trips coming up to both WDW (I found DIS in my research for that trip) and DL in November.  I must be crazy.


----------



## LisaCat

tinkermell said:


> Are you kidding Beth?
> She only needs about 40,425 more posts!
> *LOL!!!* January's smile needed here again!



I'm a member of a crafting forum that uses the same software as DIS.  I have 26k posts there in 18 months, but most of them were in the first year.  I have cut back on my computer time this year as my rear was taking on the shape AND SIZE of my chair....


----------



## karylrocks

Welcome Dianna and Lisa! 

I hope you can both make it on this trip! I am Carol and last year was my first time. It was awesome but I did not get to spend nearly enough time with the ladies - I brought a friend who hadn't been to DL since she was a kid so I spent a lot of time with her.

Unfortunately, I will not be able to make this next trip. The first week of the month is the only time I can't be away from work so the timing just didn't work out. I am still reading along though because it is fun to keep up on what everyone is planning!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Good morning ladies.

Welcome, Lisa!


----------



## katieandmattsmom

21yankees said:


> No worries Beth. I truely am not sure how you handled this when this thread was/is super busy.
> 
> I agree with an attendee list. As well as a roomie list. And most importantly the Meet and Greet Party list.
> 
> So ladies please respond  to the following question
> 
> 1. Are you coming (I know some of our veterans aren't able to come this year, and we have quite a few new ladies joining)?
> 2. Are bringing someone that isn't a member of the Dis (i.e. no account name)? If yes, who (so I can add them to the lists accordingly)
> 3. Who're you're rooming with (or if you're looking for a roomie)?
> 4. Are you planning on attending the Meet & Greet Party?
> 5. Are you interested in ordering the AWESOME Shirt Mel has worked on for the group?
> 6. Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)?
> 
> 
> I will update page 1 accordingly.
> 
> 
> steph



1. Yes- I can't stay away.

2. Just myself

3. Not sure yet or maybe i will have to do some sweet talking at the cruise and share my suite with some fantastic diva ladies so I can get into a villa.

4.T-shirts with bling is a must.

5. WOC- yes wherever the crowd decides to eat is good with me!


----------



## katieandmattsmom

Sign me up for all the meals please.


----------



## katieandmattsmom

So I haven't had much time to post on the boards, life has been a little crazy lately.

As a few of you know Katie did a pageant over Labor Day and we had a fun girl's weekend. Katie took home 4 trophies out of 88 girls in her age division. She didn't place in the top 10 but we knew with her first natural pageant and how many girls in it and many that do the pageant circuit that this was probally going to be a learning weekend. 

Well about a month ago Katie recieved a call from Dream Girls USA pageant and was offered to be appointed Queen for Washington State. We have accepted and now my life gets even crazier. I can't believe next year she will be a senior and I am very excited to take this next step with her and be able to be right next to her in this great adventure!

Also Matt my child who is allergic to bees.......... Has been stung 3 times in the last 14 days. Pretty bad when the paramedic has you on speed dial in his cell phone.


----------



## mommaU4

disney-super-mom said:


> Beth, Callie, Amy, and any other Divas who say you may not be able to come......hoping that some how, some way, you're all able to make it, 'cause otherwise I will be sad.


Well prepare to be sad. At least in my case (didn't know Callie wasn't going, and not sure about Amy). There is no way I'll be making the trip this time. I will miss you ALL!!!! Whaaaaaaaaaaaa! So take tons and tons of pics so I will feel like I am there. 





LisaCat said:


> I have cut back on my computer time this year as my rear was taking on the shape AND SIZE of my chair....


Chair butt is hot. 








Have a great hump day ladies!! And welcome, welcome, welcome to all our the new Divas!!


----------



## 4fosterkids

VintageDisneyRules said:


> I have 2 questions, the first is for Jill.
> Will you be taking a trip over to Company D again? I really enjoyed going there last trip and need to know if I should start saving my money.
> Will there be a Candy Bar at the Meet and Greet? With Hallowen coming I just have candy on my mind.



Well of course!  Start saving your money 



stacielee said:


> 1. Are you coming (I know some of our veterans aren't able to come this year, and we have quite a few new ladies joining)?  I don't know!!!  Two of my kids have spring break the next week and we're trying to get a timeshare in SoCal for the week; if we don't get it, then I just MIGHT be there...
> 2. Are bringing someone that isn't a member of the Dis (i.e. no account name)? If yes, who (so I can add them to the lists accordingly) Not that I know of right now...
> 3. Who're you're rooming with (or if you're looking for a roomie)?  ???
> 4. Are you planning on attending the Meet & Greet Party?  Yes, of course, if I'm there
> 5. Are you interested in ordering the AWESOME Shirt Mel has worked on for the group?  Can I get one even if I end up not being able to come???
> 6. Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)?  YES!!  Did the picnic, and liked it, although we didn't get there early enough to get good seats for the show.
> 
> So, all in all, I guess I'm a great big MAYBE!!


Hope you can make it Stacie!!  I agree, maybe is better then no  



LisaCat said:


> I'm a member of a crafting forum that uses the same software as DIS.  I have 26k posts there in 18 months, but most of them were in the first year.  I have cut back on my computer time this year as my rear was taking on the shape AND SIZE of my chair....


LOL...your chair comment made me laugh!

Welcome to the new gals 



katieandmattsmom said:


> So I haven't had much time to post on the boards, life has been a little crazy lately.
> 
> As a few of you know Katie did a pageant over Labor Day and we had a fun girl's weekend. Katie took home 4 trophies out of 88 girls in her age division. She didn't place in the top 10 but we knew with her first natural pageant and how many girls in it and many that do the pageant circuit that this was probally going to be a learning weekend.
> 
> Well about a month ago Katie recieved a call from Dream Girls USA pageant and was offered to be appointed Queen for Washington State. We have accepted and now my life gets even crazier. I can't believe next year she will be a senior and I am very excited to take this next step with her and be able to be right next to her in this great adventure!
> 
> Also Matt my child who is allergic to bees.......... Has been stung 3 times in the last 14 days. Pretty bad when the paramedic has you on speed dial in his cell phone.


I enjoyed following Katie's pageant posts on FB.  Congrats on the new adventures coming her way.  
Sorry to hear about Matt's bee stings...can't believe they are not taking care of the bee problem!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

katieandmattsmom said:


> So I haven't had much time to post on the boards, life has been a little crazy lately.
> 
> As a few of you know Katie did a pageant over Labor Day and we had a fun girl's weekend. Katie took home 4 trophies out of 88 girls in her age division. She didn't place in the top 10 but we knew with her first natural pageant and how many girls in it and many that do the pageant circuit that this was probally going to be a learning weekend.
> 
> Well about a month ago Katie recieved a call from Dream Girls USA pageant and was offered to be appointed Queen for Washington State. We have accepted and now my life gets even crazier. I can't believe next year she will be a senior and I am very excited to take this next step with her and be able to be right next to her in this great adventure!
> 
> Also Matt my child who is allergic to bees.......... Has been stung 3 times in the last 14 days. Pretty bad when the paramedic has you on speed dial in his cell phone.



Congrats to Katie!! As a former pageant girl myself, it's a crazy life. Good luck to her in the rest of her pageants!!

Poor Matt, I hope he's okay.. How scary..


----------



## MrsPinup

Hello!!!  We are finally in the "new" house and just got internet back on yesterday.  How did we survive without it!?  I am excited to see that the planning is moving steadily along.   We ended up going with Comcast for tv because Direct TV ended up wanting a huge deposit that they "forgot" to tell me about at the beginning.  When SureWest was installing my internet yesterday, the guy crawled under the house to run the wire and guess what he found?  I largish skull with long fangs!  Ick!  He said there was no skeleton, just the head and has no clue what it is.  He wouldn't pull it out haha.  The world may never know what died or was drug under my home.



VintageDisneyRules said:


> Did anyone hear about Tinkerbell getting a star on Hollywood Blvd?


 I want to know how they picked which CM would be doing that. I bet the others were jealous!

*1. Are you coming ? * YES!!!
*2. Are bringing someone that isn't a member of the Dis?* Possibly - I will let you know.
*3. Who're you're rooming with (or if you're looking for a roomie)?* Looking for a roomie
*4. Are you planning on attending the Meet & Greet Party? *YES!
*5. Are you interested in ordering the AWESOME Shirt Mel has worked on for the group?* The purple one with the castle?  Yes!
*6. Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)?* The picnic option.


----------



## MrsPinup

Oh, and I want to do the Celebration Round up BBQ.  I would love to eat at the mexican restaurant too (the name escapes me at the moment.)


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

LisaCat said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> Here is my intro:  My name is Lisa, 47 (eek!  How did I get THAT old???!), .


 Hi Lisa, don't worry, you're not the oldest one here !


4fosterkids said:


> Well of course!  Start saving your money



The saving has begun !!!!
If there are a lot that want to go I'll be happy to drive a group over too.


----------



## disney-super-mom

mommaU4 said:


> Well prepare to be sad. At least in my case



What?  No flying through the desert with lightning fast potty breaks and Jane at the wheel next year?!!  Darn.  I was hoping you two would set a new record.


----------



## LisaCat

mommaU4 said:


> Chair butt is hot.



Unfortunately, Hubby does NOT agree.....  LOL!


----------



## LisaCat

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Hi Lisa, don't worry, you're not the oldest one here !



Thanks!  I did notice that, when I was reading thru the intros.  When I head to DL in Nov, I may ask the friend who I'm going with if she has any time off in March.  Since she and her son usually travel over Spring Break, I'm guessing she won't, but if she does, I will mention this trip!


----------



## wendylady36

Hola chicas! ...ooooh, Mexican food sounds so good right now...

Sadly I wont be making the trip this time around, but I plan to be there for the 2012 trip! I hope I can still get this years t-shirt even though I'm not going to be there. 

Welcome to the new Divas! 

I hope everyone is having a super wonderful day!


----------



## mommaU4

disney-super-mom said:


> What?  No flying through the desert with lightning fast potty breaks and Jane at the wheel next year?!!  Darn.  I was hoping you two would set a new record.


 NO!! lol And potty breaks?? There were none of those when Amy drove. 
I'm not even sure if Jane or Amy are going either.  I don't think so, but I best let them say for certain.....




LisaCat said:


> Unfortunately, Hubby does NOT agree.....  LOL!


Hubby not buying it, huh? Darn. Well, it was worth a shot. 






wendylady36 said:


> Sadly I wont be making the trip this time around, but I plan to be there for the 2012 trip!


We can commiserate together.  OR you can come to Vegas and we can drown our sorrows.


----------



## LisaCat

Woo hoo!  Just made my dining reservation for Wine Country Tratoria (WOC) package for my trip in November!


----------



## LisaCat

Just saw this on another thread:

_the USA Junior Nationals Junior/Youth Spirit competition is that first March weekend._

Is that going to affect our plans any?


----------



## wendylady36

mommaU4 said:


> We can commiserate together.  OR you can come to Vegas and we can drown our sorrows.



Vegas sounds like a good idea!  Especially if there is sorrow drowning, I'll drown both of ours. 



LisaCat said:


> Woo hoo!  Just made my dining reservation for Wine Country Tratoria (WOC) package for my trip in November!



 How exciting!


----------



## mommaU4

LisaCat said:


> Woo hoo!  Just made my dining reservation for Wine Country Tratoria (WOC) package for my trip in November!


Yum! I love it there. 





LisaCat said:


> Just saw this on another thread:
> 
> _the USA Junior Nationals Junior/Youth Spirit competition is that first March weekend._
> 
> Is that going to affect our plans any?


 Is this an annual thing? If so, maybe someone else has been during that time and can comment on crowd levels. 
It's getting more and more challenging to find a time that isn't crowded anymore. 






wendylady36 said:


> Vegas sounds like a good idea!  Especially if there is sorrow drowning, I'll drown both of ours.


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

LisaCat said:


> Just saw this on another thread:
> 
> _the USA Junior Nationals Junior/Youth Spirit competition is that first March weekend._
> 
> Is that going to affect our plans any?



Seems like there's always some kind of youth thing going on lately.
A few months ago there were little cheerleader type girls all over the place.


----------



## 21yankees

I just wanted to let you all know that I am still here and I have saved everyone's answers & requests. I have had a crazy few days and it finally looks like I'll have time on Friday & Saturday. I will update everyone with what they've signed up for.


steph


----------



## stacielee

karylrocks said:


> Welcome Dianna and Lisa!
> 
> I hope you can both make it on this trip! I am Carol and last year was my first time. It was awesome but I did not get to spend nearly enough time with the ladies - I brought a friend who hadn't been to DL since she was a kid so I spent a lot of time with her.
> 
> Unfortunately, I will not be able to make this next trip. The first week of the month is the only time I can't be away from work so the timing just didn't work out. I am still reading along though because it is fun to keep up on what everyone is planning!



Hi Carol   Hope you have fun at MA in October, I know I will!!  And if I make it and you don't, who's going to be on my Scavvy Hunt team??  We definitely need to plan a MA together!!



4fosterkids said:


> Well of course!  Start saving your money
> 
> Hope you can make it Stacie!!  I agree, maybe is better then no



Me too, and if I do, I may ask about Co. D as well...




wendylady36 said:


> Hola chicas! ...ooooh, Mexican food sounds so good right now...
> 
> Sadly I wont be making the trip this time around, but I plan to be there for the 2012 trip! I hope I can still get this years t-shirt even though I'm not going to be there.
> 
> Welcome to the new Divas!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a super wonderful day!



I asked the same thing about the shirt, and Mel said YES!!  We'll just have to wear them on the same day (if I end up not going).



21yankees said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that I am still here and I have saved everyone's answers & requests. I have had a crazy few days and it finally looks like I'll have time on Friday & Saturday. I will update everyone with what they've signed up for.
> 
> steph



Steph, has anyone told you lately how awesome you are??


----------



## mommaU4

stacielee said:


> Steph, has anyone told you lately how awesome you are??


I second that!!  She's doing a great job!!!


----------



## LisaCat

stacielee said:


> Steph, has anyone told you lately how awesome you are??


----------



## LisaCat

Talked to my friend that I am going to DL with in Nov and she may be interested in coming with me in March!  Woo hoo!


----------



## disney-super-mom

stacielee said:


> Steph, has anyone told you lately how awesome you are??





mommaU4 said:


> I second that!!  She's doing a great job!!!





LisaCat said:


>



I fourth that!!!  Thank you Steph!


----------



## wendylady36

I'll 5th that! 

I hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## stacielee

Hojo's just released some new ET/AP rates for November so I just HAVE to go Nov. 19-21.  Let me know if you'll be around!!

OH! And look at my ticker, I'll be in WDW at this time next week!!!


----------



## wendylady36

stacielee said:


> Hojo's just released some new ET/AP rates for November so I just HAVE to go Nov. 19-21.  Let me know if you'll be around!!
> 
> OH! And look at my ticker, I'll be in WDW at this time next week!!!



Wanna adopt me?


----------



## wendypooh22

wendylady36 said:


> Sadly I wont be making the trip this time around, but I plan to be there for the 2012 trip! I hope I can still get this years t-shirt even though I'm not going to be there.



I'm sad that you won't be there Now I'm gonna be the only Wendy


----------



## wendylady36

wendypooh22 said:


> I'm sad that you won't be there Now I'm gonna be the only Wendy



At least there wont be any confusion!!!  You have to have double the fun for me!


----------



## mommaU4

wendylady36 said:


> At least there wont be any confusion!!!  You have to have double the fun for me!



She could always walk around calling random people "Wendy". I don't think they'll mind. 




Stacielee, yay for WDW!!! You make me laugh. One might almost think you are addicted to Disney.


----------



## tinkermell

*Steph*, Please, please do not apologize. I am sooooooo thankful, that you took on this job for us! So anyways, anyhows and anytime you post is *most *appreciated. Thankyou! Thankyou! 

*Wendygirl,* So glad you decided to grace your presence with us again. I'm looking forward to some more stimulating and entertaining thoughts from you.  
Love your Auntie Mel

Seriously, I'm really happy to have you around, even though you are _saying_ that you _are not_ coming this year. So what kind of peer pressure I can dish out to change your mind? Huh, huh? 

*Lisa,* Sad to announce I am 7 years older than you. I have 4 children ranging from 31 to 16!  I am blessed also with 4 grandchildren who all live nearby.  Even though I am one of the oldest, I loves me some good ole rides. ToT is my favorite. Woo hoo! 

*Stacie*, Have a wonderful time at MAs! Go Westcoast girls!! 
BTW, what kind of peer pressure can I dish out to you for next year? Huh, huh? 


Is anyone else hot?   It is supposed to be cooling off by now! 

Well, in just a little bit, Dave and I are off to Fresno, to pick up my Mom and Sister Diana from their big trip to Ireland. I'm anxious to hear how everything went with them. My Mom is 86, so I hope she did well. I'm also very, very anxious to hear about how my other Sister Renee is did. I wonder if she got tired out easy. For those of you who are new here and reading, we just found out that she has terminal lung cancer. If anything else, I hope she is having the time of her life with my BIL. THey will be staying overseas until next week.


----------



## Queenbillabong

stacielee said:


> Hojo's just released some new ET/AP rates for November so I just HAVE to go Nov. 19-21.  Let me know if you'll be around!!
> 
> OH! And look at my ticker, I'll be in WDW at this time next week!!!



Stacie - what time are you getting in on Nov 19??  I am going to be there at the DLH from Nov 15-19 with my sister


----------



## DizNee Luver

Hello Ladies!!  Been a crazy week with genetic blood work on the twins, ortho consult for the 9 yr old & getting the g-tube button replaced today on poor little Michayla.......what a trooper!!  Good thing for Versed.....she won't remember a thing!!

Exciting to see the sign-ups beginning!!!  I'm really, REALLY planning on going.....I really need a break!!  Thinking if I find a good deal on airfare, I'll jump on it so that way I HAVE to go.....lol

Steph.....thank you so much for taking this on.....you're appreciated greatly!!!

Still have a busy October coming up with more appts:  The twins have feeding, genetics, cardiology & dental.......Addy has flu shot appt......Anthony is getting partial braces put on Oct 22.......so between school, preschool & Easter Seal appts......I will be on the run.....A LOT!!

Hope everyone is doing good!!  Still have people in my prayers........


----------



## LisaCat

stacielee said:


> Hojo's just released some new ET/AP rates for November so I just HAVE to go Nov. 19-21.  Let me know if you'll be around!!
> 
> OH! And look at my ticker, I'll be in WDW at this time next week!!!



That's when I'm going!  We are driving down on the 19th and at the park on the 20th and 21st, leaving late afternoon on Sunday and driving up to Universal.  Playing at Universal on Monday and driving home Tuesday.  We're staying at the Best Western right across the street from the main gate.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

LisaCat said:


> That's when I'm going!  We are driving down on the 19th and at the park on the 20th and 21st, leaving late afternoon on Sunday and driving up to Universal.  Playing at Universal on Monday and driving home Tuesday.  We're staying at the Best Western right across the street from the main gate.


We've stayed there many times. The rooms were always clean and comfy.
In Dec. we'll be right next door at Park Vue Inn, they have a really good free hot breakfast. We've tried five different hotels on Harbor, the worst was Del Sol Inn. The bed was hard as a rock.  Next weekend we'll be at HoJo's.


----------



## stacielee

wendylady36 said:


> Wanna adopt me?



Well, since I'm not really old enough (cough, cough) to be your mom, how about we be sisters? We were both born in January, so that's close enough to be twins!!



mommaU4 said:


> She could always walk around calling random people "Wendy". I don't think they'll mind.
> 
> Stacielee, yay for WDW!!! You make me laugh. One might almost think you are addicted to Disney.



Me??  Never!!



tinkermell said:


> *Steph*, Please, please do not apologize. I am sooooooo thankful, that you took on this job for us! So anyways, anyhows and anytime you post is *most *appreciated. Thankyou! Thankyou!
> 
> *Wendygirl,* So glad you decided to grace your presence with us again. I'm looking forward to some more stimulating and entertaining thoughts from you.
> Love your Auntie Mel
> 
> Seriously, I'm really happy to have you around, even though you are _saying_ that you _are not_ coming this year. So what kind of peer pressure I can dish out to change your mind? Huh, huh?
> 
> *Lisa,* Sad to announce I am 7 years older than you. I have 4 children ranging from 31 to 16!  I am blessed also with 4 grandchildren who all live nearby.  Even though I am one of the oldest, I loves me some good ole rides. ToT is my favorite. Woo hoo!
> 
> *Stacie*, Have a wonderful time at MAs! Go Westcoast girls!!
> BTW, what kind of peer pressure can I dish out to you for next year? Huh, huh?
> 
> Is anyone else hot?   It is supposed to be cooling off by now!
> 
> Well, in just a little bit, Dave and I are off to Fresno, to pick up my Mom and Sister Diana from their big trip to Ireland. I'm anxious to hear how everything went with them. My Mom is 86, so I hope she did well. I'm also very, very anxious to hear about how my other Sister Renee is did. I wonder if she got tired out easy. For those of you who are new here and reading, we just found out that she has terminal lung cancer. If anything else, I hope she is having the time of her life with my BIL. THey will be staying overseas until next week.



Peer pressure isn't the problem, it's all about scheduling...  Do you know when you're going in December, or if you are?  I think Christine is done Dec. 17 so I may have to drive out and get her and make a pit stop!!



Queenbillabong said:


> Stacie - what time are you getting in on Nov 19??  I am going to be there at the DLH from Nov 15-19 with my sister



Probably not until late afternoon/early evening, when are you leaving?



LisaCat said:


> That's when I'm going!  We are driving down on the 19th and at the park on the 20th and 21st, leaving late afternoon on Sunday and driving up to Universal.  Playing at Universal on Monday and driving home Tuesday.  We're staying at the Best Western right across the street from the main gate.



We definitely have to meet up, have you met anyone from the group yet?  If not, at least I can prove we're pretty normal... (everyone else shhhhh)


----------



## lulubelle

You guys are funny!  Thanks for making me laugh. 

Sounds like Nov 19-21 is going to be an official mini-meet!

And Lisa, you can meet up with some us to see that we really are (as Stacie would say) pretty normal, fun loving, Disney freak women!  I look forward to meeting you. 

Wendy Loo Who, you simply must come on the trip.  I'm going to join Mel in coercing you no matter what it takes.  It wouldn't be the same without you.  

Mel, I have Renee in my thoughts and heart.  It's a brutal horrible beast - lung cancer - it stole my DH's life way too soon.  I hope she beats it.  His original diagnosis was 2-5 years.  He lived 13 months.  And every day is a struggle for me.  But I love all my Diva friends and appreciate your friendship. 

It's raining and 78 degrees here.  Bizarre for So Cal!
Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## tinkermell

Good morning ladies!

*Linda,* It's always good to see you here. After we picked up my Mom and Sister Diana, found out that Renee and her DH are coming home early. She's very tired.  It breaks my heart to hear that, but at the same time, I'm glad she will be home. 

On the way to the airport last night, it poured rain for a mile or so, and the temp was still 97 degrees!!  Felt like we were back in the South. 

*Deesquared/Dianna,* Nice to meet you too! 

Well gotta go. I'm taking Kaitlyn to school, picking up groceries, going to a funeral and making dinner for all of our family tonight. Whew...

Have a great Friday!


----------



## Queenbillabong

stacielee said:


> Probably not until late afternoon/early evening, when are you leaving?



Oh well, we'll miss you then   We'll just be leaving as you're arriving......  Have fun meeting up with everyone else though


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Hi everyone 


1. Are you coming (I know some of our veterans aren't able to come this year, and we have quite a few new ladies joining)?
*YES*


2. Are bringing someone that isn't a member of the Dis (i.e. no account name)? If yes, who (so I can add them to the lists accordingly)
*Might bring Kelly (Daisuke on the DIS)*

3. Who're you're rooming with (or if you're looking for a roomie)?
*I will be commuting from home*

4. Are you planning on attending the Meet & Greet Party? 
**

5. Are you interested in ordering the AWESOME Shirt Mel has worked on for the group?
*Yes*

6. Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)?
*Yes, and I'm open to anyone that is picked.  I really like the Ariel Grotto's meal.  *


----------



## mommaU4

DizNee Luver said:


> Still have a busy October coming up with more appts:  The twins have feeding, genetics, cardiology & dental.......Addy has flu shot appt......Anthony is getting partial braces put on Oct 22.......so between school, preschool & Easter Seal appts......I will be on the run.....A LOT!!


Sounds utterly exhausting!! 





stacielee said:


> We definitely have to meet up, have you met anyone from the group yet?  If not, at least I can prove we're pretty normal... (everyone else shhhhh)


 I mean, um yeah, totally normal. 






lulubelle said:


> Mel, I have Renee in my thoughts and heart.  It's a brutal horrible beast - lung cancer - it stole my DH's life way too soon.  I hope she beats it.  His original diagnosis was 2-5 years.  He lived 13 months.  And every day is a struggle for me.  But I love all my Diva friends and appreciate your friendship.


We love you too Linda!  

Glad to hear about another mini meet forming!! I wish I lived closer. I miss everyone. 






tinkermell said:


> After we picked up my Mom and Sister Diana, found out that Renee and her DH are coming home early. She's very tired.  It breaks my heart to hear that, but at the same time, I'm glad she will be home.



 I'm sorry to hear that too. Enjoy your family dinner tonight! 







Happy October ladies!!!   Have a good Friday everyone!


----------



## LisaCat

VintageDisneyRules said:


> We've stayed there many times. The rooms were always clean and comfy.
> In Dec. we'll be right next door at Park Vue Inn, they have a really good free hot breakfast. We've tried five different hotels on Harbor, the worst was Del Sol Inn. The bed was hard as a rock.  Next weekend we'll be at HoJo's.



Trish, Michael and I have stayed at the Best Western before.  We've also stayed at Paradise Pier.  DH and I stayed at Dolphin Cove in 2008, on timeshare points.  Having the full kitchen was NICE.  I've also stayed at the Ramada Main Gate once and some hotel over on the other side of the freeway.  For the small savings, I wouldn't stay that far away again.


----------



## LisaCat

stacielee said:


> We definitely have to meet up, have you met anyone from the group yet?  If not, at least I can prove we're pretty normal... (everyone else shhhhh)



I just started lurking around here about a week ago, so no, I haven't met anyone yet.  LOL  

And why would you think that "normal" is a good thing??????  

I probably fit in better with a group that's at least a little.... well.....


----------



## disney-super-mom

Mel and Linda -    (Wish I could hug the hurt away for you both.)

Wendy and Stacie - You're coming.  Yes indeedy.


----------



## disney-super-mom

Beth - I'm pressuring you to come too, so don't think you're getting off scott free.

The "D" is for Diva. LOL!


----------



## mommaU4




----------



## CoMickey

stacielee said:


> Hojo's just released some new ET/AP rates for November so I just HAVE to go Nov. 19-21.  Let me know if you'll be around!!
> 
> OH! And look at my ticker, I'll be in WDW at this time next week!!!



Well I couldn't resist so I (probably family in tow) will be going to DL that weekend too!  We didn't have any trips to Disney planned in Nov. so 'what the heck I thought might as well book that weekend too'. Booked the HoJo ent. rate too. Mr. CA said ok, there goes another weekend!  It'll be great to see everyone and to meet any newbies!  I'll send the family off and spend time with my favorite ladies! 

Can't wait for next week, Stacie and Daisy see ya real soon!!


----------



## LisaCat

Stephanie - put me down for the BBQ and the WOC dining, If WOC is Sunday night, I might not make it tho.....  Looks like we will have to check out and fly home Sunday afternoon.  Stupid job thingy......

How does one get in on the scavenger hunt?  

I'm totally crazy.  My FL trip is in 29 days, my next DLR trip is in 50 and here I am, planning MARCH.....


----------



## stacielee

LisaCat said:


> Stephanie - put me down for the BBQ and the WOC dining, If WOC is Sunday night, I might not make it tho.....  Looks like we will have to check out and fly home Sunday afternoon.  Stupid job thingy......
> 
> How does one get in on the scavenger hunt?
> 
> I'm totally crazy.  My FL trip is in 29 days, my next DLR trip is in 50 and here I am, planning MARCH.....



Not crazy around here at all, that's how we roll!!

As the trip gets closer, the scavenger hunt teams will be decided, once the list of ladies is more sure.


----------



## cccdisney

Ack!     I haven't been on this thread for sooooo long!   In fact, I've been spending all my time over on the WDW threads and haven't even been over to the Disneyland side in weeks!  (I know - I'm a traitor!  )
No, just getting ready for my TWO upcoming WDW trips!  

Anyway, I still hope to come in March but I'm not completely sure I can as of right now.   So - can I answer maybe???


1. _Are you coming (I know some of our veterans aren't able to come this year, and we have quite a few new ladies joining)?_
Maybe


2. _Are bringing someone that isn't a member of the Dis (i.e. no account name)?_ No

3. _Who're you're rooming with (or if you're looking for a roomie)?_  not sure I should commit but Patty are you interested again??    I'll send you a msg on fb

4. _Are you planning on attending the Meet & Greet Party? _  Yes, if I can go


5. _Are you interested in ordering the AWESOME Shirt Mel has worked on for the group?_
Yes

6. _Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)_?
I'm open to any of them.  I've done both the picnic and Ariel's already and enjoyed Ariel's much better (especially since I'd only be paying for one instead of the whole family!  )


Sorry I've been missing in action so much.   Busy busy here.   But I do try to stay up-to-date through facebook.


----------



## goofycathy

1. Are you coming (I know some of our veterans aren't able to come this year, and we have quite a few new ladies joining)?
Working on it!!!

2. Are bringing someone that isn't a member of the Dis (i.e. no account name)? If yes, who (so I can add them to the lists accordingly)
Trying to work out transportation with someone on the DIS so will let you know if it works out

3. Who're you're rooming with (or if you're looking for a roomie)?
Looking for a roomie!

4. Are you planning on attending the Meet & Greet Party? 
Yes!

5. Are you interested in ordering the AWESOME Shirt Mel has worked on for the group?
Yes!!

6. Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)?
Ariel Grotto sounds awesome!


----------



## 21yankees

Evening all!

I just went through to compile lists of everyone's requests and answers. I'll be updating page 1 over the next 20-30 minutes.

Just wanted to let you know as of right now we have 37 ladies as yes or hopefully (this includes those that may be bringing friends and/or relatives.

Check out Page 1 to ensure I updated everything correctly.

See next post for additional questions.

steph


----------



## 21yankees

1. For Meet & Greet - Would you like to have a candy bar (see pg 1 for pictures of last year's)?

2. Would you like to participate/play in the Scavenger Hunt?

3. Suggestions are needed for group pictures.

steph


----------



## 21yankees

Attention: Scavenger Hunt Worker Bees 

I know it was discussed that those participating would pay a small amount of money to assist the cost of all the 'hunt' items as well as prizes. Has an amount been determined? Who is the POC for collecting the money?

Attention: Meet & Greet Committee Members

Is there a theme yet? Has the price been discussed (same as last year? or a little more?)? Candy Bar this year (anyone can be the POC for this not just a Meet & Greet Committee Member)




steph


----------



## MaiynaMouse

WOW!!!!!  Is it still possible to say that maybe I'll be able to join you all.  I don't know ANY of you but am kind of thinking a girls trip with a bunch of strangers would be amazingly fun.  Am I too late?????? I can't commit yet but seriously considering and trying to work it out.


----------



## 21yankees

MaiynaMouse said:


> WOW!!!!!  Is it still possible to say that maybe I'll be able to join you all.  I don't know ANY of you but am kind of thinking a girls trip with a bunch of strangers would be amazingly fun.  Am I too late?????? I can't commit yet but seriously considering and trying to work it out.



Welcome!!!! 

Not late at all. Please take a few minutes and look over page 1 (this is where all information about the upcoming trip will be kept and is up to date). Feel free to introduce yourself.

We've just started discussing places to eat. 


steph


----------



## MaiynaMouse

21yankees said:


> Welcome!!!!
> 
> Not late at all. Please take a few minutes and look over page 1 (this is where all information about the upcoming trip will be kept and is up to date). Feel free to introduce yourself.
> 
> We've just started discussing places to eat.
> 
> 
> steph



Awwwww.....thanks for your reply, Steph.  It really does sound fun to hang with a bunch of chicas at Disney.  I've never done the land without my family.  I think they're sick of me saying we need to go back.  We are heading back to Disney in December but I'm thinking an early spring trip might be just what I need.    I will keep watching and analyzing the situation at home and see if it's possible.  Financially we can do it.....we are just in some transition with jobs emotionally and I need to make sure all is well before I plan something on my own!    Thanks for being so welcoming.


----------



## BillyFan

My answers are bolded below.  I'm hoping to be able to make the trip, but it will depend on if I get any big jobs that weekend.  I most likely won't know for sure until the first of the year.




21yankees said:


> No worries Beth. I truely am not sure how you handled this when this thread was/is super busy.
> 
> I agree with an attendee list. As well as a roomie list. And most importantly the Meet and Greet Party list.
> 
> So ladies please respond  to the following question
> 
> 1. Are you coming (I know some of our veterans aren't able to come this year, and we have quite a few new ladies joining)?  *Hopefully*
> 2. Are bringing someone that isn't a member of the Dis (i.e. no account name)? If yes, who (so I can add them to the lists accordingly) *My hot momma Donna*
> 3. Who're you're rooming with (or if you're looking for a roomie)?  *My mom*
> 4. Are you planning on attending the Meet & Greet Party? If I make the trip, *Yes!*
> 5. Are you interested in ordering the AWESOME Shirt Mel has worked on for the group? *Yes, please*
> 6. Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)? *Yes!  We did Ariel's a couple of weeks ago, and it was great!*
> 
> 
> I will update page 1 accordingly.
> 
> 
> steph





21yankees said:


> 1. For Meet & Greet - Would you like to have a candy bar (see pg 1 for pictures of last year's)?  *Sure*
> 
> 2. Would you like to participate/play in the Scavenger Hunt? *Yes!*
> 3. Suggestions are needed for group pictures. *I'll have to think on this.*
> 
> steph



Thanks again, Steph, for taking this on.  I know it's a lot of work to keep us all updated!


----------



## toocherie

21yankees said:


> 1. For Meet & Greet - Would you like to have a candy bar (see pg 1 for pictures of last year's)?
> 
> 2. Would you like to participate/play in the Scavenger Hunt?
> 
> 3. Suggestions are needed for group pictures.
> 
> steph



1.  Personally I would like to do something different--maybe cookies or something edible at the party.  I just am not that big a candy person.

2.  I'm on the committee!

3.  I love the castle ones--I think we should make it a tradition.


----------



## stacielee

toocherie said:


> 1.  Personally I would like to do something different--maybe cookies or something edible at the party.  I just am not that big a candy person.
> 
> 2.  I'm on the committee!
> 
> 3.  I love the castle ones--I think we should make it a tradition.



Cookies!!  That sounds better than candy to me, since I usually only eat the chocolate candy.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

1. For Meet & Greet - Would you like to have a candy bar (see pg 1 for pictures of last year's)? Yes

2. Would you like to participate/play in the Scavenger Hunt? I'm still deciding...

3. Suggestions are needed for group pictures. In front of the castle or in front of the Mickey Head Flowers in the front.


----------



## katieandmattsmom

21yankees said:


> 1. For Meet & Greet - Would you like to have a candy bar (see pg 1 for pictures of last year's)?
> 
> 2. Would you like to participate/play in the Scavenger Hunt?
> 
> 3. Suggestions are needed for group pictures.
> 
> steph



1. Love the candy bar! Cookies may be hard for those traveling.

2. Yes to the scavenger hunt

3.I like the Mickey Head Idea. I wonder if they would let us do a fast picture on the merry go round?? Maybe a change and do 1 in DCA.


----------



## sahbushka

21yankees said:


> No worries Beth. I truely am not sure how you handled this when this thread was/is super busy.
> 
> I agree with an attendee list. As well as a roomie list. And most importantly the Meet and Greet Party list.
> 
> So ladies please respond  to the following question
> 
> 1. Are you coming (I know some of our veterans aren't able to come this year, and we have quite a few new ladies joining)?  Deffinite Maybe...didn't think I would get to go this year but I was so sad that my dh said to go ahead and go!2. Are bringing someone that isn't a member of the Dis (i.e. no account name)? If yes, who (so I can add them to the lists accordingly) Yes (hopefully) my friend Paula!3. Who're you're rooming with (or if you're looking for a roomie)?  Paula and we would like someone else to room with us!  (Daisy - are you still going?  do you have a roomie yet?)4. Are you planning on attending the Meet & Greet Party? Yes!
> 5. Are you interested in ordering the AWESOME Shirt Mel has worked on for the group? Yes!6. Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)? Yes - picnic (I didn't care for Ariels last time I went)
> 
> I will update page 1 accordingly.
> 
> 
> steph




Thanks Steph....I really didn't think I was going to get to go this year but I just can't help myself....it's an addiction!  Can't wait to see all you fabulous ladies!

SarahMay


----------



## sahbushka

21yankees said:


> 1. For Meet & Greet - Would you like to have a candy bar (see pg 1 for pictures of last year's)?
> 
> 2. Would you like to participate/play in the Scavenger Hunt?
> 
> 3. Suggestions are needed for group pictures.
> 
> steph



1) Whatever works for me...it was a lot of fun but we could do something else if that's what the group wants.

2) YES I want to do the Scavenger Hunt again!

3) The princess picture is always a favorite for me...it feels the best SET UP of the ones we have done before.

I can't wait to see everyone again.  I was so sad when I thought I wouldn't get to see you all!  I really should be putting the money towards a downpayment on a new house but....oh well!

SarahMay


----------



## sahbushka

Sign me up for Carnation Cafe, Cafe Orleans, Riverbelle Terrace, and Rancho please!

Thanks!


----------



## disney-super-mom

21yankees said:


> 1. For Meet & Greet - Would you like to have a candy bar (see pg 1 for pictures of last year's)?
> 
> 2. Would you like to participate/play in the Scavenger Hunt?
> 
> 3. Suggestions are needed for group pictures.
> 
> steph




1.  I don't mind a candy bar, but a cookie bar or snack bar of any kind would great.  Or all of the above....a "Potluck" bar to satisfy all our sinfully yummy desires.  LOL!  

2.  Yes!  Love the Scavenger hunt.  So fun! 

3.  I also love the traditional castle and princess group photos.  If you want a new location too, in front of It's a Small World might be a place to consider (although I don't know if that would be possible).  It would also be fun to get a group picture over at DCA somewhere, but that may be tough unless we have a group function of some kind over there.

I personally loved the group shot we got when riding Pirates.  That was a great one....wet, but great!


----------



## mommaU4

21yankees said:


> Attention: Meet & Greet Committee Members
> 
> Is there a theme yet? Has the price been discussed (same as last year? or a little more?)?


Ooooh, I want to know this too! I am really bummed to miss the MandG as this has been such a fun part of the trips. I can't wait to hear about the theme!! By the way, who's on the committee this year?


----------



## deesquared

Hi Disney Divas!

I'm enjoying checking the thread daily to get a bit of Disney each day!

My hubby thinks my plans are "extravagant", but he seems to be okay with it! 
My question for those Divas who have done the trip before is:  What is your approximate budget when planning your trip?
I know everyone will be different depending on where you live, and where you are staying, but it would be good to get a ballpark figure on what I should expect to spend.
My really rough estimate was approx. $1400.  This would include $400 for my flight from Vancouver to LAX, $500 for hotel (that's without a room-mate), $250 for a 5-day Park Hopper, and $250 for food (and I think that's a pretty meager food budget!).

What do you ladies think?  Any input or ideas on keeping to a moderate budget?

Thanks,
Dianna


----------



## karylrocks

MaiynaMouse said:


> WOW!!!!!  Is it still possible to say that maybe I'll be able to join you all.  I don't know ANY of you but am kind of thinking a girls trip with a bunch of strangers would be amazingly fun.


It sounds crazy but it is totally fun! Kind of hard to explain to people though...  Besides, they will not really be strangers; you get to know everyone on here and when you actually meet them you are already friends.


----------



## 21yankees

deesquared said:


> Hi Disney Divas!
> 
> I'm enjoying checking the thread daily to get a bit of Disney each day!
> 
> My hubby thinks my plans are "extravagant", but he seems to be okay with it!
> My question for those Divas who have done the trip before is:  What is your approximate budget when planning your trip?
> I know everyone will be different depending on where you live, and where you are staying, but it would be good to get a ballpark figure on what I should expect to spend.
> My really rough estimate was approx. $1400.
> This would include $400 for my flight from Vancouver to LAX,
> $500 for hotel (that's without a room-mate) *We're all hoping for the Entertainment Card rate to be available for that weekend which bring this amount down. Also if you're comfortable with a roommate, I updated page 1 last night and there are several ladies that are looking for roomates.*
> $250 for a 5-day Park Hopper, *Every spring Disney offers 1 of 2 options. The first being adults pay the kids price (a pretty good deal). The second being pay for 3 days and get 5 days.*and
> $250 for food (and I think that's a pretty meager food budget!). *You might be surprised and spend less.*
> 
> What do you ladies think?  Any input or ideas on keeping to a moderate budget?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dianna



See my notes in bold. I am sure the ladies that fly in could assist on air fare rates.

steph


----------



## 21yankees

I have seen the posts about the candy bar. I like the idea of incorporating cookies (those that are local and interested could do thing), as well as other snack items. 

What do you all think?


steph


----------



## disney-super-mom

21yankees said:


> I have seen the posts about the candy bar. I like the idea of incorporating cookies (those that are local and interested could do thing), as well as other snack items.
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> 
> steph



Lovin' it!  Candy, cookies, and snacks for all! 

Hmmmmm, snacks......lets see, there's those single-serve snack packs of Pringles, or goldfish crackers. or chips, or Kraft Ritz Handi snacks, or Funyuns, or corn nuts, or SlimJims, or fruit Roll-Ups, or raisins (Beth's favorite  ) or.....


----------



## CoMickey

For Meet & Greet - Would you like to have a candy bar (see pg 1 for pictures of last year's)?  

The candy bar was fun but I think cookies would be fun too and those of us who live locally or who are driving could provide the cookies for variety.  

2. Would you like to participate/play in the Scavenger Hunt? Yes please

3. Suggestions are needed for group pictures. I think the castle pic is fun and maybe skip the Princess picture since it takes awhile for that one and I know a lot of the ladies didn't want to waste their park time waiting last year.

Please put me down for BBQ, Carnation, Café Orleans and whatever we do for WOC.  I think I will leave on Sunday (depends on vacation time) but it can be later if we are doing WOC on Sunday evening.


----------



## DizNee Luver

I love the idea of doing a "Snack" bar vs just sugary treats....they have so many of the individually wrapped snacks that would make for a nice mixture!!

Scavenger Hunt.....yes please!!

Group Pics:  I think a group shot over by the pier would be nice!!  The castle is a must & I thought the Pixie Hollow pic was very cute!!

Steph please add me to the BBQ, Carnation Cafe, Cafe Orleans & the River Belle Terrace!!  (also whatever is chosen for the WoC.....add me to that as well)

Are we doing a character meal??

Does the meet & greet committee need help?  I am a little crafty & would be willing to help out!!  Theme??


----------



## disney-super-mom

Steph, could you please add me to Cafe Orleans and River Belle Terrace too.  That could change as plans take shape, but for now, YUM. 

Thanks for keeping us organized!


----------



## tinkermell

Hi ladies!

Welcome to our newest newbie MaiynaMouse!  My name is Melody. I know it seems weird, but all of us at one time were all new and strangers to each other. It really helps to come on this thread to chat and get to know everyone like the others are saying. By the time we meet, you will hopefully feel more at ease. This will be my forth year of doing the ladies trip. It is so much fun.  Cheryl/toocherie and I were just talking how, it has gotten to the point, that the friendships formed and seeing everyone again, are more valuable than the attractions.  Now don't get me wrong, we will do the rides, it's just that hanging with everyone is what brings me back every year. 

I am also one the ladies in charge of the scavenger hunt and tee shirt for our trip.  

*Steph,*The scavvy team needs to catch up, and make some decisions on a few things. I will PM them and see where they are at with them.  
Also, would you please add Napa for a dinner.  I think there might be a few of us interested in doing that again. 

I love the idea of having some other goodies, besides candy for the Meet and Greet!  YUM! 

*Becci, Sarah and Patty*, Hi strangers! It's good to see you again! 

*Dianna*, I think you are *very* generous in your budget. 

*Capri*, Your 'Diva' image was funny! LOL!


----------



## cccdisney

Hey Steph - can you add my name to Celebration BBQ, Carnation Cafe, Cafe Orleans and Riverbelle Terrace?  Thanks!  

What night are we looking to do WOC ?    Can it be Friday or Sat night?  I will probably have to leave on Sunday evening and I'd really like to do it.


----------



## deesquared

Thank you Steph and Melody!

The info about the Ent. Rate at Hojo and deals on Disney tickets is exactly what I was hoping to hear.  Hooray!
Getting a room at Hojo with the Ent. Rate and a Roomate would significantly lower costs. 
I'm still not sure if my mom is going to come along.  She has plans to go to Palm Springs for 2 weeks in March, so she might not be available.  We'll see...

Thanks again ladies!
Dianna


----------



## disney-super-mom

deesquared said:


> Thank you Steph and Melody!
> 
> The info about the Ent. Rate at Hojo and deals on Disney tickets is exactly what I was hoping to hear.  Hooray!
> Getting a room at Hojo with the Ent. Rate and a Roomate would significantly lower costs.
> I'm still not sure if my mom is going to come along.  She has plans to go to Palm Springs for 2 weeks in March, so she might not be available.  We'll see...
> 
> Thanks again ladies!
> Dianna



Don't worry if your mom can't come (although we'd love to have her join us if she can).  The ladies are all so sweet and I know that you'll be more than welcome to room with some of the other ladies so you'll have roomies to split the cost of a room, and with the Entertainment rate, it's pretty affordable.  Plus it's like one big, fun slumber party.


----------



## sahbushka

disney-super-mom said:


> 1.  I don't mind a candy bar, but a cookie bar or snack bar of any kind would great.  Or all of the above....a "Potluck" bar to satisfy all our sinfully yummy desires.  LOL!
> 
> 2.  Yes!  Love the Scavenger hunt.  So fun!
> 
> 3.  I also love the traditional castle and princess group photos.  If you want a new location too, in front of It's a Small World might be a place to consider (although I don't know if that would be possible).  It would also be fun to get a group picture over at DCA somewhere, but that may be tough unless we have a group function of some kind over there.
> 
> I personally loved the group shot we got when riding Pirates.  That was a great one....wet, but great!



That was a great pic!  So fun!


deesquared said:


> Hi Disney Divas!
> 
> I'm enjoying checking the thread daily to get a bit of Disney each day!
> 
> My hubby thinks my plans are "extravagant", but he seems to be okay with it!
> My question for those Divas who have done the trip before is:  What is your approximate budget when planning your trip?
> I know everyone will be different depending on where you live, and where you are staying, but it would be good to get a ballpark figure on what I should expect to spend.
> My really rough estimate was approx. $1400.  This would include $400 for my flight from Vancouver to LAX, $500 for hotel (that's without a room-mate), $250 for a 5-day Park Hopper, and $250 for food (and I think that's a pretty meager food budget!).
> 
> What do you ladies think?  Any input or ideas on keeping to a moderate budget?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dianna



That is on the high side I think but it's better to be safe than sorry!  I budgeted $1000 last year and came home with money to spare...I am figuring about $700 this year since I won't be buying souveniers this time.  Are you coming from Vancouver BC?  If so you may want to fly out of Bellingham instead.  Allegiant air has some great deals and you could get your airfare for between 2 and 300 depending if you do LAX or LGB and what day you fly home.  I am thinking of going into LGB and back out of LAX for the better fare into LGB and the better date coming back out of LAX.

SarahMay

Hi Mel!


----------



## mommaU4

disney-super-mom said:


> raisins (Beth's favorite  )








DizNee Luver said:


> Does the meet & greet committee need help?  I am a little crafty & would be willing to help out!!  Theme??



Once we know the theme, I am thinking of sending some things to help out. I can order some things or put together some party favors and mail them to someone to bring. It will help me feel like I'm part of it, even when I'm not.  

All we need is a theme.....


----------



## LisaCat

21yankees said:


> 1. For Meet & Greet - Would you like to have a candy bar (see pg 1 for pictures of last year's)?
> 
> 2. Would you like to participate/play in the Scavenger Hunt?
> 
> 3. Suggestions are needed for group pictures.
> 
> steph



Mmmmm.... candy!  YOU BETCHA!

Scavenger hunt - yes!  

I'll leave the group pic ideas up to those who have done this before!

And it looks like I will be bringing a "non DIS" friend, Trish, with me.  HOORAY!


----------



## LisaCat

disney-super-mom said:


> Lovin' it!  Candy, cookies, and snacks for all!
> 
> Hmmmmm, snacks......lets see, there's those single-serve snack packs of Pringles, or goldfish crackers. or chips, or Kraft Ritz Handi snacks, or Funyuns, or corn nuts, or SlimJims, or fruit Roll-Ups, or raisins (Beth's favorite  ) or.....



There's lots of snacks that come in single serving/100 calorie packs now.  I like the idea of having some salty alternatives too!  I was figuring I would be trading "chocolates" for "non-chocolates" with some of you anyway since I'm not a HUGE chocolate fan.....


----------



## LisaCat

mommaU4 said:


> All we need is a theme.....



Disney's theme this year is about making memories....  maybe we could tie into that?  Thinking photos, frames, scrapbooks, "yearbooks", DIS Diva Class of 2011....


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

toocherie said:


> 1.  Personally I would like to do something different--maybe cookies or something edible at the party.  I just am not that big a candy person.
> 
> .


I like the cookie idea too.


LisaCat said:


> There's lots of snacks that come in single serving/100 calorie packs now.  I like the idea of having some salty alternatives too!  I was figuring I would be trading "chocolates" for "non-chocolates" with some of you anyway since I'm not a HUGE chocolate fan.....



Good idea on the snack packs.We'd be able to toss some in our purses and munch during the day.   
 Maybe everyone can bring what they like and we'll have a nice selection of candy, cookies and snacks. Trail Mix is good too. This will be my first Meet & Greet and now I need to decide what to bring.
 A group photo in front of Rivers Of America would be pretty.


----------



## MrsPinup

21yankees said:


> 1. For Meet & Greet - Would you like to have a candy bar (see pg 1 for pictures of last year's)? *Yes, but it would be great to see some healthier snacks mixed in *
> 
> 2. Would you like to participate/play in the Scavenger Hunt? *Absolutely!*
> 
> 3. Suggestions are needed for group pictures. *The Princess picture was cute.  With the Sword and the Stone. *


Lisa~ Hi there!  I love your idea for the theme!

I hope all of you had a great weekend!  I took DS6 up to Apple Hill this morning and bought fresh apples and cider.  Yum!  I even bought a super cute Mickey/Halloween bow for my DL trip next week.  




On Friday night I went out for a friend's bachelorette party and when I arrived home at 2 am, I met my neighbor.  He invited me over to play beer pong (which I declined) and let me know that I am always welcome to come over to smoke...and not cigarettes.    Ummm, no thanks.  One of his roomies has turntables in the room across from my bedroom window and likes to spin new beats in the hours of 12am-4am.  Sleep has not been good. I am not sure what to do about it.


----------



## disney-inspired

toocherie said:


> 1.  Personally I would like to do something different--maybe cookies or something edible at the party.  I just am not that big a candy person.
> 
> 2.  I'm on the committee!
> 
> 3.  I love the castle ones--I think we should make it a tradition.



I like the idea of doing something different too. Cookies or cupcakes would be fun to decorate.


----------



## disney-inspired

21yankees said:


> 1. For Meet & Greet - Would you like to have a candy bar (see pg 1 for pictures of last year's)?
> 
> 2. Would you like to participate/play in the Scavenger Hunt?
> 
> 3. Suggestions are needed for group pictures.
> 
> steph



1. I don't mind trying something different but if the majority wants candy, I'm cool with that too.

2. Yeah, sounds good.

3. space mountain, all of us on the train, toontown could be fun too.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Lisa love the theme idea!!  We could all come dressed in the year we graduated.....that would be a hoot!!


----------



## deesquared

1. For Meet & Greet - Would you like to have a candy bar (see pg 1 for pictures of last year's)?
*Candy, snacks or cookies all look good to me!  I do like the idea of snack packs that could be brought to the park to munch on.*
2. Would you like to participate/play in the Scavenger Hunt?
*Probably not*
3. Suggestions are needed for group pictures.
*I like the castle photo from previous years*

Dianna


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

1. For Meet & Greet - Would you like to have a candy bar (see pg 1 for pictures of last year's)? Yes, candy bar was fun! Lots of snacks (not candy stuff) would be really nice too. Have stuff to munch on later.

2. Would you like to participate/play in the Scavenger Hunt? Yes please.

3. Suggestions are needed for group pictures. Princess Fantasy Faire since I missed that last year.


----------



## wendylady36

disney-super-mom said:


> Hmmmmm, snacks......lets see, there's those single-serve snack packs of Pringles, or goldfish crackers. or chips, or Kraft Ritz Handi snacks, or Funyuns, or corn nuts, or SlimJims, or fruit Roll-Ups, or raisins (Beth's favorite  ) or.....



I think that's a great idea!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

DizNee Luver said:


> Lisa love the theme idea!!  We could all come dressed in the year we graduated.....that would be a hoot!!



Cool, I saved my hippie shawl.


----------



## BillyFan

For group pictures, I like the ideas of in front of Small World and Rivers of America.


----------



## wendylady36

MrsPinup said:


> Lisa~ Hi there!  I love your idea for the theme!
> 
> I hope all of you had a great weekend!  I took DS6 up to Apple Hill this morning and bought fresh apples and cider.  Yum!  I even bought a super cute Mickey/Halloween bow for my DL trip next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Friday night I went out for a friend's bachelorette party and when I arrived home at 2 am, I met my neighbor.  He invited me over to play beer pong (which I declined) and let me know that I am always welcome to come over to smoke...and not cigarettes.    Ummm, no thanks.  One of his roomies has turntables in the room across from my bedroom window and likes to spin new beats in the hours of 12am-4am.  Sleep has not been good. I am not sure what to do about it.



I LOVE Apple Hill!  The cider there is so so yummy...I'm assuming you got Barsotti's. I was so happy to see that they sell it at Trader Joes and Safeway too! 

That bow is really cute!

If you every need some company going to the boys house to play some beer pong, you can just call me up.   No smokey though, yuck.


----------



## wendylady36

I really like the RoA for a group picture too.


----------



## jordansmomma

1. For Meet & Greet - Would you like to have a candy bar (see pg 1 for pictures of last year's)?
*Candy, snacks, whatever is good with me. *
2. Would you like to participate/play in the Scavenger Hunt?
*Nope, I am not doing the hunt this year. But you ladies have fun!*
3. Suggestions are needed for group pictures.
*ROA is a good idea.*


----------



## MrsPinup

DizNee Luver said:


> Lisa love the theme idea!!  We could all come dressed in the year we graduated.....that would be a hoot!!


I LOVE this idea 
Wendy~ Barsotti's was closed!  I was so bummed.  High Hill Ranch had some I bought.  I will let you know about the neighbors! 

5 more days until my DH is home again for a week and 7 more days till our Disneyland trip!  I am so excited


----------



## karylrocks

DizNee Luver said:


> Lisa love the theme idea!!  We could all come dressed in the year we graduated.....that would be a hoot!!


Let's see....1974 I was wearing jeans and T-shirts. 2010 I am wearing jeans and T-shirts. Yup, I think I could manage that!


----------



## karylrocks

MrsPinup said:


> 5 more days until my DH is home again for a week and 7 more days till our Disneyland trip!  I am so excited


Jen, sorry I am just going to miss you! We are arriving on the 16th. Hope you have a great time!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

karylrocks said:


> Let's see....1974 I was wearing jeans and T-shirts. 2010 I am wearing jeans and T-shirts. Yup, I think I could manage that!



I was 1980 & am wearing the same as you.....jeans & tees........must be an Oregonian thing......lol  


Another theme idea would be hippie.....since we're doing a tie-dye day.....everyone would be set!!


----------



## MrsPinup

karylrocks said:


> Jen, sorry I am just going to miss you! We are arriving on the 16th. Hope you have a great time!!



At least you get to meet Rapunzel.  I am so bummed to be missing her by 2 days!  

In 2000 I was wore all sorts of random things - like croqueted vests - Sexy!


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

Hi there....I've been reading over all your posts for quite awhile and you sound like a fun bunch.  I would love to join your group and make the trip in March.  At work, I always have budgets due around the 17th or 18th of March each year and this may be a problem.  I'm going to try and work around it and make it down.  If I can, you can count me in for everything.  It would be great to meet some others that love Disney as much as me.

So a little about me - My name is Jodi and I'm the proud mom of one girl (also a big Disney fan).  I'm a Northern California gal.  I see that there are few of us on this board.  I came up here for school and never left.  We try to make it to Disney at least once a year.  We are actually in withdrawls right now but do have a trip coming up soon.

So if you don't mind another groupy, please add me to my list.  I think this would be a great weekend of fun and new friends.


----------



## MrsPinup

Hi Jodi~  I love Chico   Welcome to the thread!  My name is Jen.


----------



## 4fosterkids

21yankees said:


> 1. For Meet & Greet - Would you like to have a candy bar (see pg 1 for pictures of last year's)?
> 2. Would you like to participate/play in the Scavenger Hunt?
> 
> 3. Suggestions are needed for group pictures.
> 
> steph


1. _I love the candy buffet....it is so pretty too   Last year there were cookies, gum and mints.  I think if we just make it a snack buffet and let everybody bring whatever they wish, it would still work out great.  I passed out chapsticks last year, so even those or sunscreen samples or whatever._
2. _I cannot do the hunt due to work_
3. _I always miss the castle shot due to work, but love that shot.  I liked the princess one last year.  I think the train and Rivers of America are fun ideas too._




21yankees said:


> Attention: Scavenger Hunt Worker Bees
> 
> I know it was discussed that those participating would pay a small amount of money to assist the cost of all the 'hunt' items as well as prizes. Has an amount been determined? Who is the POC for collecting the money?
> 
> Attention: Meet & Greet Committee Members
> 
> Is there a theme yet? Has the price been discussed (same as last year? or a little more?)? Candy Bar this year (anyone can be the POC for this not just a Meet & Greet Committee Member)
> 
> steph


_I loved the pajama party theme (and saw super cute Disney themed jammie bottoms at Walmart today...LOL)_




LisaCat said:


> Disney's theme this year is about making memories....  maybe we could tie into that?  Thinking photos, frames, scrapbooks, "yearbooks", DIS Diva Class of 2011....


_As an avid scrapbooker...I love this idea_!

Welcome to all the new gals!  Its looking like a super fun trip already


----------



## LisaCat

Steph- You can take me off the roommate list.  My friend Trish will be coming with me and we will be rooming together.  She also wants to be in on the scavenger hunt and whatever meals I asked you to put me down for the other day.  LOL!


----------



## LisaCat

4fosterkids said:


> _I loved the pajama party theme (and saw super cute Disney themed jammie bottoms at Walmart today...LOL)_
> 
> 
> 
> _As an avid scrapbooker...I love this idea_!
> 
> Welcome to all the new gals!  Its looking like a super fun trip already



I was eyeing those Disney PJs at Walmart the other day too!  LOL!  And my DH says the proper term is "RABID scrapbooker".....


----------



## 21yankees

Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> Hi there....I've been reading over all your posts for quite awhile and you sound like a fun bunch.  I would love to join your group and make the trip in March.  At work, I always have budgets due around the 17th or 18th of March each year and this may be a problem.  I'm going to try and work around it and make it down.  If I can, you can count me in for everything.  It would be great to meet some others that love Disney as much as me.
> 
> So a little about me - My name is Jodi and I'm the proud mom of one girl (also a big Disney fan).  I'm a Northern California gal.  I see that there are few of us on this board.  I came up here for school and never left.  We try to make it to Disney at least once a year.  We are actually in withdrawls right now but do have a trip coming up soon.
> 
> So if you don't mind another groupy, please add me to my list.  I think this would be a great weekend of fun and new friends.



Welcome Jodi!

Page 1 is where I keep everything updated when it comes to lists, scheduling, etc. I try to keep the title of the thread as up to date as possible so if you're away a few days (or more) you can refer to them both and know what's going on and what we're discussing.

steph


----------



## katieandmattsmom

Can you please add me to the following meals:

Riverbelle
Cafe Orleans
Rancho

I like the idea of a snack bar. I love my salt........


----------



## tinkermell

Hi Jodi!

Welcome to the fun!! 

Ok.....Being the California girl that I am......

Drum roll please! 

In 1974, (I know, I know!) I wore "hot pants!"  (Some of you out there are probably wondering what those were. Well they were not pants, let me tell you. They were the most shortest shorts you could get. And they usually came with a matching top. An outfit, you could say. )

And "micro mini skirts!" 
I mean, we are talking *shorrrrrrttttt.* How we did it, I do not know. We also tended to go bra-less to wear this one style of halter shirt that was very, very popular. 

What was I thinking? 
What was my mother thinking? 
Even worse....what were all the guys thinking?


----------



## mommaU4

tinkermell said:


> Even worse....what were all the guys thinking?



Oh I know exactly what the guys were thinking.....


----------



## mommaU4

LisaCat said:


> And my DH says the proper term is "RABID scrapbooker".....


 





Welcome to the group Jodi! 



Happy Tuesday ladies! Have a great day everyone.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> So a little about me - My name is Jodi and I'm the proud mom of one girl (also a big Disney fan).  I'm a Northern California gal.  I see that there are few of us on this board.  I came up here for school and never left.  We try to make it to Disney at least once a year.  We are actually in withdrawls right now but do have a trip coming up soon.
> 
> So if you don't mind another groupy, please add me to my list.  I think this would be a great weekend of fun and new friends.


Hi Jodi. I'm Trudi, mother of 3, all grown up now, and "mother" of 6 day care kids. Feel free to tell us a little more about yourself if you like. I'm one of the older Divas, love to bake, do crafts, garden,and love love love Halloween. I live in the High Desert.


tinkermell said:


> Hi Jodi!
> 
> Welcome to the fun!!
> 
> Ok.....Being the California girl that I am......
> 
> Drum roll please!
> 
> In 1974, (I know, I know!) I wore "hot pants!"  (Some of you out there are probably wondering what those were. Well they were not pants, let me tell you. They were the most shortest shorts you could get. And they usually came with a matching top. An outfit, you could say. )
> 
> And "micro mini skirts!"
> I mean, we are talking *shorrrrrrttttt.* How we did it, I do not know. We also tended to go bra-less to wear this one style of halter shirt that was very, very popular.
> 
> What was I thinking?
> What was my mother thinking?
> Even worse....what were all the guys thinking?



I wore those hot pants too and the micro mini skirts !  Wow, I sure can't wear them now.  Didn't wear bra much in high school either.
I guess my Mom didn't think much about my clothes since she saw me leaving for school each day. As for the guys, well most of the girls dressed the same way so I guess guys enjoyed school very much back then.


----------



## PrincessDuck

Hey everyone!!  Sorry, but I actually have not been on disboards for awhile.  No reason, just life!  I had pretty much decided that in was not going to go this year, but was talking to hubby last night and there is hope!  I will try to get things figured out soon.  If I come in the night before, is there anyone that would want to split that night?  I think I have roomies for the rest!  Just don't want to pay a full night by myself.  I will update as soon as I get things figured out!  I had so much fun last year that I want to come back!


----------



## tinkermell

PrincessDuck said:


> Hey everyone!!  Sorry, but I actually have not been on disboards for awhile.  No reason, just life!  I had pretty much decided that in was not going to go this year, but was talking to hubby last night and there is hope!  I will try to get things figured out soon.  If I come in the night before, is there anyone that would want to split that night?  I think I have roomies for the rest!  Just don't want to pay a full night by myself.  I will update as soon as I get things figured out!  I had so much fun last year that I want to come back!


Hi Daisy!

It's good to see you again! 

I hear you are going to WDW with Stacie and Vicki! So cool! Good luck to your team!

I hope you can get things worked out to come next year. Yay! BTW- What a nice DH you have!


----------



## disney-super-mom

PrincessDuck said:


> Hey everyone!!  Sorry, but I actually have not been on disboards for awhile.  No reason, just life!  I had pretty much decided that in was not going to go this year, but was talking to hubby last night and there is hope!  I will try to get things figured out soon.  If I come in the night before, is there anyone that would want to split that night?  I think I have roomies for the rest!  Just don't want to pay a full night by myself.  I will update as soon as I get things figured out!  I had so much fun last year that I want to come back!



Hi Daisy!  We've missed you around here.  YAY, you're coming!


----------



## wendylady36

mommaU4 said:


> Oh I know exactly what the guys were thinking.....



You would.



Happy Tuesday, everyone! I hope everyone is having a wonderful day. 

I'm excited to hear that more Divas are getting the opportunity to go on the trip! 

Does anyone have a picture of the monkey bride from this years HMH? I wont get a chance to see her in person this year, so I'm hoping to at least see a picture.


----------



## disney-super-mom

mommaU4 said:


> Oh I know exactly what the guys were thinking.....





wendylady36 said:


> You would.



Beth gets around.


----------



## tinkermell

disney-super-mom said:


> Beth gets around.



Yeah i know. She likes to show off her mop and platforms!


----------



## stacielee

tinkermell said:


> Hi Daisy!
> 
> It's good to see you again!
> 
> I hear you are going to WDW with Stacie and Vicki! So cool! Good luck to your team!
> 
> I hope you can get things worked out to come next year. Yay! BTW- What a nice DH you have!



She is!!!  On Saturday, we need ALL of your good thoughts and vibes so we at least feel like we're accomplishing something!!  In less than 2 days, I'll be at the MK Halloween party!!!


----------



## mommaU4

wendylady36 said:


> You would.
> 
> Does anyone have a picture of the monkey bride from this years HMH? I wont get a chance to see her in person this year, so I'm hoping to at least see a picture.


Why yes, I would. 

I just realized something........I will get to finally see the monkey bride!!! Um, not that I know where to look for her or anything. 






disney-super-mom said:


> Beth gets around.


Well duh, I do have that triple date, remember? 






tinkermell said:


> Yeah i know. She likes to show off her mop and platforms!


No date with the mop, just the vacuum. 






stacielee said:


> In less than 2 days, I'll be at the MK Halloween party!!!



 Whoo hoo! That's awesome! I LOVE the headless horseman in the parade. Take lots of pics! And good luck.


----------



## 4fosterkids

stacielee said:


> She is!!!  On Saturday, we need ALL of your good thoughts and vibes so we at least feel like we're accomplishing something!!  In less than 2 days, I'll be at the MK Halloween party!!!



Awesome!!  I'm singing Boo to you in my head now    I love that parade!  Have a great time.


----------



## disney-super-mom

stacielee said:


> She is!!!  On Saturday, we need ALL of your good thoughts and vibes so we at least feel like we're accomplishing something!!  In less than 2 days, I'll be at the MK Halloween party!!!



AWESOME!  I'm excited for you ladies!


----------



## disney-super-mom

mommaU4 said:


> I just realized something........I will get to finally see the monkey bride!!! Um, not that I know where to look for her or anything.



How great will it be to see the Monkey bride?!!  Ooh ooh ooh, and you get to ride Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy too!!! 

I've never experience either, so I'll need all the spooky details.


----------



## toocherie

karylrocks said:


> Jen, sorry I am just going to miss you! We are arriving on the 16th. Hope you have a great time!!



Jen--when are you going?  I am going to be there the 15th through the 17th (I'm seeing Carol on the 17th at MouseAdventure)



Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> Hi there....I've been reading over all your posts for quite awhile and you sound like a fun bunch.




Hi Jodi!  We are a fun bunch!  So glad you can join us.  I live in Orange County 15 minutes or so from Disneyland--so I (along with some of the other gals who live close) kinda feel like a "Wal-Mart Greeter") because it always seems like some of the Divas are coming into town and we get to meet up!  I am not married and don't have kids--well other than the 18 month Corgi and the Siamese cat!  One of my best friends owns the Chronic Tacos in Chico--have you ever eaten there?  anyway, check back soon!

Oh, and I'm one of the "older" Divas too !!!!

[


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

[[/QUOTE]

Hi Jodi!  We are a fun bunch!  So glad you can join us.  I live in Orange County 15 minutes or so from Disneyland--so I (along with some of the other gals who live close) kinda feel like a "Wal-Mart Greeter") because it always seems like some of the Divas are coming into town and we get to meet up!  I am not married and don't have kids--well other than the 18 month Corgi and the Siamese cat!  One of my best friends owns the Chronic Tacos in Chico--have you ever eaten there?  anyway, check back soon!

Oh, and I'm one of the "older" Divas too !!!!

[[/QUOTE]

Thank you for the welcome.  What a great "job" - greeting all the Divas.  Sounds like alot of fun.  My daughter and I will be down there before Thanksgiving (Sat-Tues).  Maybe we could set up a meet.  I love Corgis.  They are so cute.  You should post a picture.  I haven't been to Chronic Tacos yet.  I'll have to add it to the list.  I've been in Chico since 1991 and still have places I haven't eaten at or visited.  These days, the list seems to just keep getting longer.


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

21yankees said:


> Welcome Jodi!
> 
> Page 1 is where I keep everything updated when it comes to lists, scheduling, etc. I try to keep the title of the thread as up to date as possible so if you're away a few days (or more) you can refer to them both and know what's going on and what we're discussing.
> 
> steph



Thanks for the information Steph.  I actually checked into work today and I'm crossing my fingers that everything works out.  If I can get time off, I'd try to fly down from Northern California in time to make it for the Meet and Greet.  Looking at the pictures from last year it sure looks like you had a good time.


----------



## LisaCat

Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> Thanks for the information Steph.  I actually checked into work today and I'm crossing my fingers that everything works out.  If I can get time off, I'd try to fly down from Northern California in time to make it for the Meet and Greet.  Looking at the pictures from last year it sure looks like you had a good time.



Do you fly out of Sacramento? Maybe we will be on the same flights!


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

LisaCat said:


> Do you fly out of Sacramento? Maybe we will be on the same flights!



Sure do.  If this works out, I'll probably take 1/2 day of Thursday and catch a late afternoon flight.  Something that will get me there for the Meet and Greet.  Are you in Sacramento?


----------



## LisaCat

Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> [


My daughter and I will be down there before Thanksgiving (Sat-Tues).  Maybe we could set up a meet. [/QUOTE]

My friend Trish and I are driving down with her 19 year old son the weekend before Thanksgiving.  We will be in the park all day Saturday, have a dining reservation for Napa and WOC on Saturday night and then we will be back at the park part of Sunday before we drive up to Hollywood to do Universal on Monday and then drive back home on Tuesday.  We are insane.


----------



## LisaCat

Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> Sure do.  If this works out, I'll probably take 1/2 day of Thursday and catch a late afternoon flight.  Something that will get me there for the Meet and Greet.  Are you in Sacramento?



Yep.  I live pretty close to the airport.  Our flight down will depend on if Trish takes a whole day or a half day off work.  I'm guessing we would try and get a mid afternoon flight if she works a half day.


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

LisaCat said:


> My daughter and I will be down there before Thanksgiving (Sat-Tues).  Maybe we could set up a meet.



My friend Trish and I are driving down with her 19 year old son the weekend before Thanksgiving.  We will be in the park all day Saturday, have a dining reservation for Napa and WOC on Saturday night and then we will be back at the park part of Sunday before we drive up to Hollywood to do Universal on Monday and then drive back home on Tuesday.  We are insane.[/QUOTE]

We all do crazy things for a Disney fix.  A meet would be fun.  I'm still ironing out the details but we are probably going to be in the park part of the day Saturday and then meet up with my dad and stepmom on Sunday in the park.  We are driving this time too but will be staying Friday night in Bakersfield with a friend.  My daughter's 10 and the "Are we there yet" questions gets to be too much for me so I thought we would break the drive up.  Heading home...it will be a one day from Ventura the Saturday after Thanksgiving.  Traffic is soooo bad then the drive takes about 1 -1.5 hours more.


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

LisaCat said:


> Yep.  I live pretty close to the airport.  Our flight down will depend on if Trish takes a whole day or a half day off work.  I'm guessing we would try and get a mid afternoon flight if she works a half day.




I wish I was that close to the airport.  I don't mind the commute go, but when I get off the plane coming home the last thing I want to do is drive for 1.75 hours.


----------



## PrincessDuck

Chris says that I should come....that I deserve it!!  Looking at flights....how much further and costly to do LAX vs SNA? Transportation to and from the hotel....not flights.  Thinking about doing a red eye going home and there are none out of SNA.


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

PrincessDuck said:


> Chris says that I should come....that I deserve it!!  Looking at flights....how much further and costly to do LAX vs SNA? Transportation to and from the hotel....not flights.  Thinking about doing a red eye going home and there are none out of SNA.



I don't think it is the much more cost wise if you do one of the van transports.  I think the real downside is the time - I think it is about 45 minutes and who knows how long if you throw traffic in the mix.  I think the last time I took a taxi from SNA it was about $40 (I think).


----------



## LisaCat

Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> I wish I was that close to the airport.  I don't mind the commute go, but when I get off the plane coming home the last thing I want to do is drive for 1.75 hours.



I have a friend that lives in Redding that flies out of Sac sometimes.  She says the same thing... not so bad going out, but going home SUCKS!


----------



## mommaU4

disney-super-mom said:


> Ooh ooh ooh, and you get to ride Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy too!!!


I know!!!! I'm so excited!!!  


Oh wait, no I'm not. I hate Space Mountain.   I'll go get a churro instead. 






toocherie said:


> One of my best friends owns the Chronic Tacos in Chico--have you ever eaten there?  anyway, check back soon!


Cheryl, we just got a Chronic Tacos here not that long ago. I've been wanting to check it out. Any recommendations?






PrincessDuck said:


> Chris says that I should come....that I deserve it!!



Yay, that's great news Daisy!! And he's right.


----------



## sahbushka

PrincessDuck said:


> Hey everyone!!  Sorry, but I actually have not been on disboards for awhile.  No reason, just life!  I had pretty much decided that in was not going to go this year, but was talking to hubby last night and there is hope!  I will try to get things figured out soon.  If I come in the night before, is there anyone that would want to split that night?  I think I have roomies for the rest!  Just don't want to pay a full night by myself.  I will update as soon as I get things figured out!  I had so much fun last year that I want to come back!



Yeah to roomies for the rest!!!!  We are going to have such a good time!
And our hubby's are great, aren't they!?!?



stacielee said:


> She is!!!  On Saturday, we need ALL of your good thoughts and vibes so we at least feel like we're accomplishing something!!  In less than 2 days, I'll be at the MK Halloween party!!!



You guys are going to do great!  I am so jealous!



4fosterkids said:


> Awesome!!  I'm singing Boo to you in my head now    I love that parade!  Have a great time.



That is the best parade ever and by far the best song!  I really want to take my son sometime...he loves halloween!

SarahMay


----------



## stacielee

Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> Thank you for the welcome.  What a great "job" - greeting all the Divas.  Sounds like alot of fun.  My daughter and I will be down there before Thanksgiving (Sat-Tues).  Maybe we could set up a meet.  I love Corgis.  They are so cute.  You should post a picture.  I haven't been to Chronic Tacos yet.  I'll have to add it to the list.  I've been in Chico since 1991 and still have places I haven't eaten at or visited.  These days, the list seems to just keep getting longer.



Hi Jodi!  I think there's going to be a bunch of us going that weekend, we definitely have to plan to meet up together!

Thanks for all the good wishes for this Saturday, we plan on having lots of fun the whole time we're there!!!


----------



## MamaKate

Lots of action taking place !



21yankees said:


> 1. For Meet & Greet - Would you like to have a candy bar (see pg 1 for pictures of last year's)?
> 
> 2. Would you like to participate/play in the Scavenger Hunt?
> 
> 3. Suggestions are needed for group pictures.
> 
> steph



1. I like the idea of a snack bar .

2. Yes

3. I like the ROA idea & the castle of course.



21yankees said:


> Attention: Meet & Greet Committee Members
> 
> Is there a theme yet? Has the price been discussed (same as last year? or a little more?)? Candy Bar this year (anyone can be the POC for this not just a Meet & Greet Committee Member)



I don't think there is a Meet & Greet committee yet?  I was on it last year, but I know a few other people wanted to sign up this year so the old group hasn't been working on anything (as far as I know).

I don't mind passing the torch to someone else, but if we don't get any volunteers, I'd be willing to help out.

So if you'd like to be on the committee, please raise your hand .


----------



## MamaKate

stacielee said:


> Hi Jodi!  I think there's going to be a bunch of us going that weekend, we definitely have to plan to meet up together!
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes for this Saturday, we plan on having lots of fun the whole time we're there!!!



Ooooh a mini meet in November.  I'd like to meet up with everyone .

Good luck to you all .  It's should be tons of fun and I'm extremely jealous!!


----------



## lulubelle

Hi Katie!  And everyone else.  

And a special welcome to our new Diva friends. 

Just checking in to say Hi. I will be at the mini meet in Nov. 

My new kitty is sooooo cute.  Her name is Muffin and she is gray with white paws and a white chest.  Spikey follows her all over and just want to play all day but she is still settling in.  They both sleep with me so I feel loved. 

Hope everyone has a happy hump day.  It's raining here!


----------



## DizNee Luver

I'd be interested in helping with the Meet-n-Greet!! 

Fighting the crud & am thankful Mike is home the next 2 days to give me a little break from herding kids here & there.


----------



## toocherie

mommaU4 said:


> I know!!!! I'm so excited!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheryl, we just got a Chronic Tacos here not that long ago. I've been wanting to check it out. Any recommendations?


  LOL--I actually didn't like the one near me but it's not one my friend owns.  He recommends the Chronic Fries.



stacielee said:


> Hi Jodi!  I think there's going to be a bunch of us going that weekend, we definitely have to plan to meet up together!
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes for this Saturday, we plan on having lots of fun the whole time we're there!!!



To stacielee (Stacie), Co-Mickey (Vicki) and PrincessDuck (Daisy)--have a MARVEHLOUS time dahlings!  And good luck on MouseAdventure--and enjoy Food and Wine--don't forget to have a Grand Marnier slushie and think of moi!


----------



## CoMickey

lulubelle said:


> Hi Katie!  And everyone else.
> 
> And a special welcome to our new Diva friends.
> 
> Just checking in to say Hi. I will be at the mini meet in Nov.
> 
> My new kitty is sooooo cute.  Her name is Muffin and she is gray with white paws and a white chest.  Spikey follows her all over and just want to play all day but she is still settling in.  They both sleep with me so I feel loved.
> 
> Hope everyone has a happy hump day.  It's raining here!



Linda - I am sooo excited that I get to see you in Oct and in Nov.  I saw pictures of Muffin on FB...so cute!  I want a kitty or even a puppy.  Mr. CA has two cats that barely tolerate me.   They love him but really could do without me.  I left my dog in CO with my sister since the two cats and my Mili would never have gotten along and I couldn't bare the thought of her being stuck outside all of the time.  I want a kitty that likes me or even a new puppy...I am having a pet withdrawal.  Enjoy your two precious little kittens!



toocherie said:


> To stacielee (Stacie), Co-Mickey (Vicki) and PrincessDuck (Daisy)--have a MARVEHLOUS time dahlings!  And good luck on MouseAdventure--and enjoy Food and Wine--don't forget to have a Grand Marnier slushie and think of moi!



Thanks Cheryl - I am very excited and I know we'll have a great time!!!  I am excited too to see how MA is at AK...should be interesting and fun!  We'll miss you but I'll be sure to have a Grand Marnier slushie just for you.  Hopefully my next trip to WDW you'll be coming along as well as Callie and Courtney!!


----------



## disney-super-mom

MamaKate said:


> I don't think there is a Meet & Greet committee yet?  I was on it last year, but I know a few other people wanted to sign up this year so the old group hasn't been working on anything (as far as I know).
> 
> I don't mind passing the torch to someone else, but if we don't get any volunteers, I'd be willing to help out.
> 
> *So if you'd like to be on the committee, please raise your hand *.



I'm also willing to help out with the committee.  We're going to need at least one local lady with a car (or someone who is driving in for the trip) who is willing and able to pick up party supplies, etc.  We really should get a committee together asap to get crackin' on a theme and making some fun Meet and Greet plans.


----------



## MrsPinup

Cheryl~ We are going the 11th-13th so we will miss you too!  It looks like I am going in between several Divas 



LisaCat said:


> Yep.  I live pretty close to the airport.  Our flight down will depend on if Trish takes a whole day or a half day off work.  I'm guessing we would try and get a mid afternoon flight if she works a half day.



Lisa~ You must live near me...I am over in Roseville and it takes me about 20 minutes to get to the airport.  We drive to DL though since it is cheaper with the four of us.  

I hope you ladies are all having great weeks.  Today I went over to the Disney store and picked up Halloween shirts and pjs for next week's trip. They are so cute!


----------



## disney-super-mom

CoMickey said:


> I am very excited and I know we'll have a great time!!!  I am excited too to see how MA is at AK...should be interesting and fun!  We'll miss you but I'll be sure to have a Grand Marnier slushie just for you.  Hopefully my next trip to WDW you'll be coming along as well as Callie and Courtney!!



I hope you all have a fantastic time! 


Linda - Muffin looks so cute and sweet!


----------



## disney-super-mom

Ooops, double post.


----------



## Queenbillabong

toocherie said:


> To stacielee (Stacie), Co-Mickey (Vicki) and PrincessDuck (Daisy)--have a MARVEHLOUS time dahlings!  And good luck on MouseAdventure--and enjoy Food and Wine--don't forget to have a Grand Marnier slushie and think of moi!



I second this - have an awesome time....... and try the Cosmo slush in France for moi 



CoMickey said:


> Thanks Cheryl - I am very excited and I know we'll have a great time!!!  I am excited too to see how MA is at AK...should be interesting and fun!  We'll miss you but I'll be sure to have a Grand Marnier slushie just for you.  Hopefully my next trip to WDW you'll be coming along as well as Callie and Courtney!!



Have fun and good luck with MA, Vicki!


----------



## PrincessDuck

We might not be able to walk straight after drinking slushies for everyone....oh well, could be fun!


----------



## disney-super-mom

Wow, these slushies at Epcot must be good.  I guess I'll have to try one. 

Daisy - could be FUN for sure!  Partay it up while you're there and have a great time!


----------



## disney-super-mom

Double post again.  I have no idea why.????


----------



## MrsPinup

Good night ladies!


----------



## karylrocks

Stacie, Vicki, and Daisy - have a great time at MA and good luck to The Devine Divas!! I love Animal Kingdom! 

Cheryl - I will see you on the 17th! 

I am still looking for one more person for our team if anyone down there is free that day!


----------



## wendypooh22

21yankees said:


> 1. For Meet & Greet - Would you like to have a candy bar (see pg 1 for pictures of last year's)?
> 
> 2. Would you like to participate/play in the Scavenger Hunt?
> 
> 3. Suggestions are needed for group pictures.
> 
> steph


1. I am good with either candy or snacks...  It would satisfy the sweet and salty cravings..
2. Yes (Tammy too!)
3. I like the castle pic, but the ROA would be nice too.




DizNee Luver said:


> Lisa love the theme idea!!  We could all come dressed in the year we graduated.....that would be a hoot!!


Oh, Yay!! Mine was in the 80's so I can bring my BIG hair back 



BillyFan said:


> For group pictures, I like the ideas of in front of Small World and Rivers of America.





PrincessDuck said:


> Hey everyone!!  Sorry, but I actually have not been on disboards for awhile.  No reason, just life!  I had pretty much decided that in was not going to go this year, but was talking to hubby last night and there is hope!  I will try to get things figured out soon.  If I come in the night before, is there anyone that would want to split that night?  I think I have roomies for the rest!  Just don't want to pay a full night by myself.  I will update as soon as I get things figured out!  I had so much fun last year that I want to come back!


Hi Daisy!  Glad to see that you are coming!!!



stacielee said:


> Hi Jodi!  I think there's going to be a bunch of us going that weekend, we definitely have to plan to meet up together!
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes for this Saturday, we plan on having lots of fun the whole time we're there!!!



If y'all plan a meet, please announce it! I would love to come down and see the Divas!



lulubelle said:


> Hi Katie!  And everyone else.
> 
> And a special welcome to our new Diva friends.
> 
> Just checking in to say Hi. I will be at the mini meet in Nov.
> 
> My new kitty is sooooo cute.  Her name is Muffin and she is gray with white paws and a white chest.  Spikey follows her all over and just want to play all day but she is still settling in.  They both sleep with me so I feel loved.
> 
> Hope everyone has a happy hump day.  It's raining here!



Hi Linda - your new kitty is sooo cute!! 

I wanted to share with y'all my fabulous birthday present from my sister, Tammy...   Every time we go to the parks, I must visit my purse - It's a Disney seatbelt purse. I just couldn't justify the $$ and I knew that DH would be a little  if I bought it, so I was perfectly content to see it in the case.  Well, I won't have to visit it anymore!!  Tammy is the bestest ever and she surprised me big time this year 






p.s.  I'm raising my hand for the meet and greet committee


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

Just a quick drop in and hi before I get back to work from lunch.  I hope everyone is having a great day.  Only a day and a half to the weekend .


----------



## Queenbillabong

wendypooh22 said:


> I wanted to share with y'all my fabulous birthday present from my sister, Tammy...   Every time we go to the parks, I must visit my purse - It's a Disney seatbelt purse. I just couldn't justify the $$ and I knew that DH would be a little  if I bought it, so I was perfectly content to see it in the case.  Well, I won't have to visit it anymore!!  Tammy is the bestest ever and she surprised me big time this year



Oooh, tres cute, Wendy   Luv it!!  Tammy is the bestest ever and good surprises rock!


----------



## disney-super-mom

wendypooh22 said:


> I wanted to share with y'all my fabulous birthday present from my sister, Tammy...   Every time we go to the parks, I must visit my purse - It's a Disney seatbelt purse. I just couldn't justify the $$ and I knew that DH would be a little  if I bought it, so I was perfectly content to see it in the case.  Well, I won't have to visit it anymore!!  Tammy is the bestest ever and she surprised me big time this year



That is FABULOUS!  I love it! (And I'm jealous!)


----------



## disney-super-mom

YAY!  So, here's our Meet and Greet committee, yes?

Katie
Laurie
Capri
Wendy


Maybe one more?  Would anyone else like to volunteer?


----------



## tinkermell

Good evening Divas!!

Wendy, I have been looking at that purse too. So cute!! Your sister is soooooo nice!! 

Carol, if I didn't have *3 *weddings on that weekend,  I'd be there in a New York minute. I hope you have so much fun and find someone else to join you! 

Jodi, It's so nice to have you join us! 

Capri, THose slushies must be pretty darn good! Have one for me too! 
I'm thinking that one of these days, we (the Divas that is) should make a trip to WDW. Only thing about that is, that my kids will have a coneption(sp?) fit about not gong too!! I can hear it already!  LOL! 

I posted pics of my darling grandsons on the Halloween exchange thread, if anyone needs to catch up. I finally learned how to on my Mac. Too funny.......once someone tells you how to do it, it's really easy. The hard part is getting someone to tell you how. LOL! 

So now that I learned, I might bore you with some more pics! 






[/IMG]

Hey It worked!! Last year's party with the Divas! That's my DD Kaitlyn as Minnie Mouse on the right. 

I have more!


----------



## tinkermell

More pics!

Kaitlyn and Jane's son! So cute!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]

Divas and Space! 





[/IMG]

One more! The gorgeous hyacinths of DL! 





[/IMG]


----------



## disney-super-mom

tinkermell said:


> Capri, THose slushies must be pretty darn good! Have one for me too! *Gosh, I'd love too have a slushie for you, but I'm not one of the lucky
> Divas who went to WDW.  I think Daisy is the one who volunteered to drink slushies around the world for everyone - LOL! *
> 
> So now that I learned, I might bore you with some more pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Hey It worked!! Last year's party with the Divas! That's my DD Kaitlyn as Minnie Mouse on the right.
> 
> I have more!





tinkermell said:


> More pics!
> 
> Kaitlyn and Jane's son! So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Divas and Space!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> One more! The gorgeous hyacinths of DL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Oh my gosh, love your pictures!  They are all so cute!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

tinkermell said:


> So now that I learned, I might bore you with some more pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Hey It worked!! Last year's party with the Divas! That's my DD Kaitlyn as Minnie Mouse on the right.
> 
> I have more!



Everybody looks great ! Who is that dressed in black and what were they?
Pictures never bore me, I even like looking at peoples vacation pictures.


----------



## sahbushka

So I heard a rumor that the theme for the M & G was tropical/hawaiian and that the exchange item would be picture frames (which I think would be sooo cool!)....any truth to these rumors?  We could put the pictures of us all in the coconut bras and grass skirts in those frames!  Fun!

SarahMay


----------



## BillyFan

wendypooh22 said:


>



Me likey!  You have a most excellent sister!!


----------



## disney-super-mom

sahbushka said:


> So I heard a rumor that the theme for the M & G was tropical/hawaiian and that the exchange item would be picture frames (which I think would be sooo cool!)....any truth to these rumors?  We could put the pictures of us all in the coconut bras and grass skirts in those frames!  Fun!
> 
> SarahMay



Nope, no truth to the rumor as far as the Meet and Greet committee goes.  We've barely just organized a committee as of now.  But hmmmmmm, definitely sounds like a VERY fun theme to consider.  I could go for a Mai Tai, and lei, and a cabana boy myself.


----------



## tinkermell

disney-super-mom said:


> YAY!  So, here's our Meet and Greet committee, yes?
> 
> Katie
> Laurie
> Capri
> Wendy
> 
> 
> Maybe one more?  Would anyone else like to volunteer?


Yay for the meet and greet committee!! 

Have fun!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

disney-super-mom said:


> Nope, no truth to the rumor as far as the Meet and Greet committee goes.  We've barely just organized a committee as of now.  But hmmmmmm, definitely sounds like a VERY fun theme to consider.  I could go for a Mai Tai, and lei, and a cabana boy myself.



Cabana boys?  Sure glad I'm finally attending a Meet n Greet.


----------



## wendypooh22

disney-super-mom said:


> Nope, no truth to the rumor as far as the Meet and Greet committee goes.  We've barely just organized a committee as of now.  But hmmmmmm, definitely sounds like a VERY fun theme to consider.  I could go for a Mai Tai, and lei, and a cabana boy myself.



Mai Tai's and cabana boys?!?  I am sooo glad that I joined the committee this year


----------



## mommaU4

disney-super-mom said:


> YAY!  So, here's our Meet and Greet committee, yes?
> 
> Katie
> Laurie
> Capri
> Wendy
> 
> 
> Maybe one more?  Would anyone else like to volunteer?


Sounds like a great team to me!  Thanks ladies for stepping up and volunteering to take over this year. Capri, while I won't be there, if there is anything I can, please let me know. I can order stuff and have it sent to someone local, like Katie. In fact, once you find the theme, I'd like to send in some goodies so I can participate even if I'm not there. kwim?






tinkermell said:


> I have more!


I love this picture. I was supposed to be there!! Oh well. I love seeing everyone together.  And I'll be there soon!! 





sahbushka said:


> So I heard a rumor that the theme for the M & G was tropical/hawaiian and that the exchange item would be picture frames (which I think would be sooo cool!)....any truth to these rumors?


Oooooh, I've always wanted a luau theme!! I think it would be fun. 







disney-super-mom said:


> I could go for a Mai Tai, and lei, and a cabana boy myself.


----------



## disney-super-mom

mommaU4 said:


> Sounds like a great team to me!  Thanks ladies for stepping up and volunteering to take over this year. Capri, while I won't be there, if there is anything I can, please let me know. I can order stuff and have it sent to someone local, like Katie. In fact, once you find the theme, I'd like to send in some goodies so I can participate even if I'm not there. kwim?



Of course you can help with the Meet and Greet party!  You're so sweet to offer!  But you do know that you're going to have to make a quick trip over for the M and G party to make sure we're doing everything right and it's running smoothly.  You know....to supervise.


----------



## tinkermell

HEY!! 

What happened to the pictures?? 

(Edited to add....that they're back again.) LOL!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

I can see them.


----------



## LisaCat

Mai tais and cabana boys?  I am *SO* there!  LOL!  Coconut bra?  notsomuch....  LOL!


----------



## tinkermell

LisaCat said:


> Mai tais and cabana boys?  I am *SO* there!  LOL!  Coconut bra?  notsomuch....  LOL!


----------



## toocherie

disney-super-mom said:


> YAY!  So, here's our Meet and Greet committee, yes?
> 
> Katie
> Laurie
> Capri
> Wendy
> 
> 
> Maybe one more?  Would anyone else like to volunteer?



Yay for volunteers!  May I make a suggestion that you do get one more volunteer and that she be local?  having been on this committee before we ended up bringing a LOT of stuff in cars and I'm assuming Capri and Laurie will both be flying down.


----------



## tinkermell

toocherie said:


> Yay for volunteers!  May I make a suggestion that you do get one more volunteer and that she be local?  having been on this committee before we ended up bringing a LOT of stuff in cars and I'm assuming Capri and Laurie will both be flying down.


Hi roomie!

What's up?


----------



## lulubelle

toocherie said:


> Yay for volunteers!  May I make a suggestion that you do get one more volunteer and that she be local?  having been on this committee before we ended up bringing a LOT of stuff in cars and I'm assuming Capri and Laurie will both be flying down.





tinkermell said:


> Hi roomie!
> 
> What's up?



Hello to both of my roomies!

I agree with Cheryl that you need another local that can drive and bring things to the party.  Just the drinks and ice and party decorations can fill a normal sized car.  It is a lot, I have witnessed it first hand myself.  Any other ladies interested?

Steph, what is our official "theme"?  Do we want to make suggestions or is it already decided?

BTW, Happy Friday to everyone, enjoy the weekend.


----------



## disney-super-mom

toocherie said:


> Yay for volunteers!  May I make a suggestion that you do get one more volunteer and that she be local?  having been on this committee before we ended up bringing a LOT of stuff in cars and I'm assuming Capri and Laurie will both be flying down.





lulubelle said:


> Hello to both of my roomies!
> 
> I agree with Cheryl that you need another local that can drive and bring things to the party.  Just the drinks and ice and party decorations can fill a normal sized car.  It is a lot, I have witnessed it first hand myself.  Any other ladies interested?
> 
> BTW, Happy Friday to everyone, enjoy the weekend.



I was worried about that as well.  Wendy said her sister Tammy wanted to help out with the M and G party too - YAY!  But if anyone else local would like to volunteer to pick up/deliver supplies for the party, that would be very awesome and most appreciated! Is anyone interested?


----------



## MamaKate

wendypooh22 said:


>



How sweet of Tammy .  What a cute purse!



tinkermell said:


>



I forgot about those pictures.  Thanks for posting them!!!



mommaU4 said:


> Sounds like a great team to me!  Thanks ladies for stepping up and volunteering to take over this year. Capri, while I won't be there, if there is anything I can, please let me know. I can order stuff and have it sent to someone local, like Katie. In fact, once you find the theme, I'd like to send in some goodies so I can participate even if I'm not there. kwim?



That's so sweet of you Beth .  Still wish you'd be able to make it .



toocherie said:


> Yay for volunteers!  May I make a suggestion that you do get one more volunteer and that she be local?  having been on this committee before we ended up bringing a LOT of stuff in cars and I'm assuming Capri and Laurie will both be flying down.



I agree, but if no one local is interested, then I think we can manage. 

So if your local and like to help out, please let us know .



lulubelle said:


> BTW, Happy Friday to everyone, enjoy the weekend.



 Hey Linda!  Happy Saturday !


So does anyone have big plans for the weekend?  I'm taking Adara (my older DD) to get a Brazillian blowout today.  She is so tired of her curly hair so this looks like a great alternative to chemical straightners albeit a little pricey.  But it's supossed to last 10-12 weeks.

Then on Sunday, we're going to a pumpking festival in Pasadena.  Should be fun.


----------



## disney-super-mom

MamaKate said:


> So does anyone have big plans for the weekend?  I'm taking Adara (my older DD) to get a Brazillian blowout today.  She is so tired of her curly hair so this looks like a great alternative to chemical straightners albeit a little pricey.  But it's supossed to last 10-12 weeks.
> 
> Then on Sunday, we're going to a pumpking festival in Pasadena.  Should be fun.



That sounds like a great weekend! 

What goes on at the Pumpking festival in Pasadena? 

We don't have any plans for the weekend.  Ryan is sick, and I started a new class this week, so I'll be doing the usual homework grind.  I think I'm going to put up our outdoor Halloween decorations today though.....if I can beat the rain.  Justin found a bunch of red rope lights that I forgot we had, and I want to figure out a way to use them.


----------



## DizNee Luver

No plans here either.....still fighting the crud which has settled into my chest.....cough cough!  Hoping to get over this so I can start feeling human again!

Hope everyone else is healthy & having a fun weekend!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

MamaKate said:


> So does anyone have big plans for the weekend?  I'm taking Adara (my older DD) to get a Brazillian blowout today.  She is so tired of her curly hair so this looks like a great alternative to chemical straightners albeit a little pricey.  But it's supossed to last 10-12 weeks.
> 
> Then on Sunday, we're going to a pumpking festival in Pasadena.  Should be fun.



I'm leaving in a bit to pick up DD Sarah and we're heading to Disneyland. Tomorrow we're taking the Haunts Tour. We haven't done that one yet.
 Have a great weekend everyone !


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

Good afternoon everyone!!! I hope you're all enjoying your Saturday.  I haven't been up to much - just sitting home with DD.  She's on sick day #2.  I'm crossing my fingers the medicine kicks in soon so she doesn't have to miss another day of school.

On the good news side, I just got my house painted.  They finished up yesterday and it looks wonderful.   It's amazing how much new paint can change the appearance of a house.  I got new numbers and light fixtures and if I didn't know better, I say its a totally new house that they but in place of my old one.  I love it.

Well, everyone keep their fingers crossed for me because on Monday I'm going to talk to my boss about taking the time off to get to this very fun event.  I really want to go and will be sad if I can't.  Anyways, any positive thought would be appreciated.


----------



## lulubelle

Sending pixie dust your way, Jodi. 

Trudi, you and Sarah have a great time at DL.  We enjoyed the Haunts Tour, it was fun.  I'm looking forward to the Holiday Tour in December.  We do that one every year.  It's worth it (to us) for the reserved seat for the parade and the special travel mug full of hot chocolate and the gingerbread man cookie.


----------



## disney-super-mom

Jodi - fingers and toes crossed for you!!!


----------



## 4fosterkids

disney-super-mom said:


> I was worried about that as well.  Wendy said her sister Tammy wanted to help out with the M and G party too - YAY!  But if anyone else local would like to volunteer to pick up/deliver supplies for the party, that would be very awesome and most appreciated! Is anyone interested?


I can help out, if you still need a local.  Sounds fun 



lulubelle said:


> My new kitty is sooooo cute.  Her name is Muffin and she is gray with white paws and a white chest.  Spikey follows her all over and just want to play all day but she is still settling in.  They both sleep with me so I feel loved.
> 
> Hope everyone has a happy hump day.  It's raining here!


So glad you are enjoying your new kitty Linda.  The pic's on FB are so cute, and I love her name 



wendypooh22 said:


> If y'all plan a meet, please announce it! I would love to come down and see the Divas!
> 
> I wanted to share with y'all my fabulous birthday present from my sister, Tammy...   Every time we go to the parks, I must visit my purse - It's a Disney seatbelt purse. I just couldn't justify the $$ and I knew that DH would be a little  if I bought it, so I was perfectly content to see it in the case.  Well, I won't have to visit it anymore!!  Tammy is the bestest ever and she surprised me big time this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s.  I'm raising my hand for the meet and greet committee


Super cute purse Wendy!  Yay for fabulous sister's too 

I've been talking myself down from the 55th Dooney mailman pouch...especially since I plan on getting a DCL Dooney in January.  I just have to stay out of the stores until then!

Happy weekend everybody!  It was hot and crowded at DL today...
Anybody doing anything fun tomorrow, 10/10/10.  I just feel like we need to do something super fun tomorrow...just can't decide what.  lol


----------



## 4fosterkids

VintageDisneyRules said:


> I'm leaving in a bit to pick up DD Sarah and we're heading to Disneyland. Tomorrow we're taking the Haunts Tour. We haven't done that one yet.
> Have a great weekend everyone !


I enjoyed the Happy Haunts tour last year.  Hope you have fun 



lulubelle said:


> Sending pixie dust your way, Jodi.
> 
> Trudi, you and Sarah have a great time at DL.  We enjoyed the Haunts Tour, it was fun.  I'm looking forward to the Holiday Tour in December.  We do that one every year.  It's worth it (to us) for the reserved seat for the parade and the special travel mug full of hot chocolate and the gingerbread man cookie.


Linda, I agree...the holiday tour is awesome and the perks are great too.  Chris & I did that last year and had alot of fun   Post when you are going to go, maybe we can all meet up.


----------



## tinkermell

Linda, Hi back Roomie! 

Jodi, Hope your boss is in a good mood on Monday!! 

Trudi and Sarah, Have fun tomorrow!! 

Hi Jill, Capri, Laurie, Katie, and Lisa!


----------



## mommaU4

disney-super-mom said:


> Of course you can help with the Meet and Greet party!  You're so sweet to offer!  But you do know that you're going to have to make a quick trip over for the M and G party to make sure we're doing everything right and it's running smoothly.  You know....to supervise.


Nice try. 
So has the conference room been reserved already? If not, you, Steph or someone else on the MandG committee will need to make arrangements with Lorealle. In the past, we've been able to have it for free but that was because we had a large number of rooms being rented. Not sure how many are staying at Hojo this time. 






toocherie said:


> Yay for volunteers!  May I make a suggestion that you do get one more volunteer and that she be local?


I was going to suggest this as well. 






MamaKate said:


> That's so sweet of you Beth .  Still wish you'd be able to make it .


Thanks.  Have fun in Pas on Sunday. 






VintageDisneyRules said:


> I'm leaving in a bit to pick up DD Sarah and we're heading to Disneyland. Tomorrow we're taking the Haunts Tour. We haven't done that one yet.
> Have a great weekend everyone !


Have fun! Can't wait to hear all about it. 






Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> Good afternoon everyone!!! I hope you're all enjoying your Saturday.  I haven't been up to much - just sitting home with DD.  She's on sick day #2.  I'm crossing my fingers the medicine kicks in soon so she doesn't have to miss another day of school.


Hope she's better soon! 








Hello ladies!! Hope you are all having a good weekend. Mine is going by too fast!!


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

VintageDisneyRules said:


> I'm leaving in a bit to pick up DD Sarah and we're heading to Disneyland. Tomorrow we're taking the Haunts Tour. We haven't done that one yet.
> Have a great weekend everyone !



Lucky you   My trip is still 6 weeks away.  The tour sounds fun.  As many times as I've been to Disneyland I have never been on a tour.  One of these days I'll have to take one.  The holiday tour sounds fun but but I'm not sure that it will be available at Thankgiving.  

Let us know how it goes.  Have a great trip.


----------



## 21yankees

Evening Ladies!

I have updated everyone's requests, etc on page 1. I need everyone to look at page 1 to ensure I did everything you requested. I also formatted it a bit for ease of use for me to update it based on my notebook and laptop.

Keep the ideas coming as far as scheduling (itinerary), meal options, M&G theme, etc.


steph


----------



## disney-super-mom

4fosterkids said:


> I can help out, if you still need a local.  Sounds fun



Thank you so much Jill!  You ROCK!  



tinkermell said:


> Hi Jill, Capri, Laurie, Katie, and Lisa!



Awwww, hi Melody.  Missing you.  Hope you're hanging in there. 



mommaU4 said:


> Nice try.
> So has the conference room been reserved already? If not, you, Steph or someone else on the MandG committee will need to make arrangements with Lorealle. In the past, we've been able to have it for free but that was because we had a large number of rooms being rented. Not sure how many are staying at Hojo this time.



Why thank you.  I do always try my best as you know.  I have a few more tricks up my sleeve.  I know a way to lure you over for the trip, but it would be.....evil, so I probably won't do it.  Probably. 

We'll call Lorealle soon to get the conference room reserved for us. 



21yankees said:


> Evening Ladies!
> 
> I have updated everyone's requests, etc on page 1. I need everyone to look at page 1 to ensure I did everything you requested. I also formatted it a bit for ease of use for me to update it based on my notebook and laptop.
> 
> Keep the ideas coming as far as scheduling (itinerary), meal options, M&G theme, etc.
> 
> 
> steph



Thanks Steph!  You're awesome! 

How was the birthday bash today?  The pics looked so cute!


----------



## 21yankees

His birthday party was nice and small (family only). He enjoyed the day a great deal.


*Ladies if you don't have a picture on page 1 and would like one, please PM it to me so that I can update page 1.*
So much more I'd like to post on tonight but I'm exhausted. I'll post more questions, ideas, etc for discussion tomorrow.

Good night all!

steph


----------



## DizNee Luver

Thanx for updating the front page Steph......you're doing awesome!! 

Can you add me to the Celebration BBQ....I think that's the only thing I missed signing up for!!  

Feeling a tad better this morning....didn't spend half the night coughing....so getting a little sleep helped!!

Busy week......Shyann's got an ECHO on Wednesday & Anthony has a counseling session as well as doing his "records" appt with the Orthodontist.  (the braces go on the 22nd)
The rest of October includes a Portland appt for the twins, dentist appt for the twins, Anthony's braces & Disney on Ice!!

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend......woke up to it pouring & blowing in my bedroom window!! (already 5/10's of an inch of rain this morning)


----------



## 21yankees

DizNee Luver said:


> Can you add me to the Celebration BBQ....I think that's the only thing I missed signing up for!!
> 
> Feeling a tad better this morning....didn't spend half the night coughing....so getting a little sleep helped!!



Added you to the BBQ list.

Glad you're feeling better. Try to rest when you can this week. 

steph


----------



## mommaU4

disney-super-mom said:


> I have a few more tricks up my sleeve.  I know a way to lure you over for the trip, but it would be.....evil, so I probably won't do it.  Probably.



Oh yeah? Bring it sister. 





Laurie, send some rain my way! Good luck with your busy week/month! 

Steph, you're doing a great job with the thread. Glad the b-day party went well. 

Jodi, hope you get to take a tour on one of your trips. We took the Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour and it was great. 





Boo for Sunday!! I want this weekend to last longer.


----------



## MamaKate

Just a quick Hi and Bye   I'm on my way out, but I wanted to respond about the conference room .



mommaU4 said:


> Nice try.
> So has the conference room been reserved already? If not, you, Steph or someone else on the MandG committee will need to make arrangements with Lorealle. In the past, we've been able to have it for free but that was because we had a large number of rooms being rented. Not sure how many are staying at Hojo this time.



I emailed Lorealle on Friday (great minds think alike ).

I haven't heard back from her, but I don't know what the answer will be since I don't think many have reserved their rooms yet .

If there happens to be a problem, I'll be sure to let everyone know.


----------



## Califgirl

4fosterkids said:


> Linda, I agree...the holiday tour is awesome and the perks are great too.  Chris & I did that last year and had alot of fun   Post when you are going to go, maybe we can all meet up.



Yes, Please count me in.  I LOVE the Holiday Tour and it would be great fun to see you and Linda, and anyone else who is at Disneyland that day.  Can I just request no Saturdays?


----------



## disney-super-mom

mommaU4 said:


> Oh yeah? Bring it sister.



You know I will. 



MamaKate said:


> Just a quick Hi and Bye   I'm on my way out, but I wanted to respond about the conference room .
> 
> 
> I emailed Lorealle on Friday (great minds think alike ).
> 
> I haven't heard back from her, but I don't know what the answer will be since I don't think many have reserved their rooms yet .
> 
> If there happens to be a problem, I'll be sure to let everyone know.



Katie, you're the WOMAN!


----------



## lulubelle

Califgirl said:


> Yes, Please count me in.  I LOVE the Holiday Tour and it would be great fun to see you and Linda, and anyone else who is at Disneyland that day.  Can I just request no Saturdays?



Chris & Jill (and any others who want to join us), we are staying at the villas Dec 11-13 (leaving Monday morning).  We could go on Sunday, Dec 12.  Will that date work for you two?  Tours are booked 30 days out, correct?  So we still have a month until we can book it.  I hope it works out and we all get to go. 

I hope all you ladies have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## sahbushka

disney-super-mom said:


> Nope, no truth to the rumor as far as the Meet and Greet committee goes.  We've barely just organized a committee as of now.  But hmmmmmm, definitely sounds like a VERY fun theme to consider.  I could go for a Mai Tai, and lei, and a cabana boy myself.



Cabana boys....reminds me of the WDW ladies only trip back in 2006!



LisaCat said:


> Mai tais and cabana boys?  I am *SO* there!  LOL!  Coconut bra?  notsomuch....  LOL!



LOL!



Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> Good afternoon everyone!!! I hope you're all enjoying your Saturday.  I haven't been up to much - just sitting home with DD.  She's on sick day #2.  I'm crossing my fingers the medicine kicks in soon so she doesn't have to miss another day of school.
> 
> On the good news side, I just got my house painted.  They finished up yesterday and it looks wonderful.   It's amazing how much new paint can change the appearance of a house.  I got new numbers and light fixtures and if I didn't know better, I say its a totally new house that they but in place of my old one.  I love it.
> 
> Well, everyone keep their fingers crossed for me because on Monday I'm going to talk to my boss about taking the time off to get to this very fun event.  I really want to go and will be sad if I can't.  Anyways, any positive thought would be appreciated.



Good luck!  I hope it works out for you!

As for me...we are trying to figure out how to get rid of little ants we found in the kitchen and are hoping to go see Secrateriat today.  I need to go shower as I just went for a jog with a friend...got pulled over for speeding on the way there (first time in 15 years!)  luckily I just got a warning!  It's not raining so that is good...maybe pumpkins soon!

SarahMay


----------



## 4fosterkids

Califgirl said:


> Yes, Please count me in.  I LOVE the Holiday Tour and it would be great fun to see you and Linda, and anyone else who is at Disneyland that day.  Can I just request no Saturdays?


I agree Chris, Saturdays are tough for me too.



lulubelle said:


> Chris & Jill (and any others who want to join us), we are staying at the villas Dec 11-13 (leaving Monday morning).  We could go on Sunday, Dec 12.  Will that date work for you two?  Tours are booked 30 days out, correct?  So we still have a month until we can book it.  I hope it works out and we all get to go.
> 
> I hope all you ladies have a wonderful Sunday.



This sounds perfect Linda.  I'll check my calender, and pencil it in 

Happy 10/10/10 everybody!  Hope you are enjoying your day


----------



## karylrocks

I wish I could be there with all of you for the Holiday tour! I did that once when I was at the park by myself while DH was attending a conference. It was fun! My AP expires on Dec. 10th so next weekend's trip will be my last one for awhile.

Sarah - we have had ants like that before and learned that they like to live in your electronics, like the phone or answering machine. I looked under my phone and there was a big pile of ants and they were all up inside of it. So you might want to check that.

Beth - I saw a halloween Barbie at the store the other day and it totally reminded me of you. I almost bought it to send to you but figured that you may have already seen it.

Laurie - yep, rain here too. It has been such a nice early fall, I am really not ready for eight months of rain. 

I have started working in the coffee shop at church a couple of times a month, making espresso drinks and such. Fun!!!

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## toocherie

karylrocks said:


> I have started working in the coffee shop at church a couple of times a month, making espresso drinks and such. Fun!!!
> 
> Have a great day ladies!



Ooohhh--bring me some next weekend!  Can't wait to see you--when are you arriving?  We are going to the Halloween party Friday night--are you?

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## LisaCat

21yankees said:


> His birthday party was nice and small (family only). He enjoyed the day a great deal.
> 
> 
> *Ladies if you don't have a picture on page 1 and would like one, please PM it to me so that I can update page 1.*
> So much more I'd like to post on tonight but I'm exhausted. I'll post more questions, ideas, etc for discussion tomorrow.
> 
> Good night all!
> 
> steph



How do I "PM" a photo?  Does DIS allow attachments in PM?


----------



## karylrocks

toocherie said:


> Ooohhh--bring me some next weekend!  Can't wait to see you--when are you arriving?  We are going to the Halloween party Friday night--are you?
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


I will not be arriving until Saturday afternoon, staying at BWPPI. Not attending any halloween parties. I plan to spend Saturday evening in Disneyland but know it will be crowded so we are just going to try to see the 5:30 Billy show and take in a few rides in that area. I will be with my daughter and her 1-year-old so we are kind of limited to what he can do, although I do plan to break away and spend some time to myself as well as do MA.


----------



## tinkermell

We were on page two ladies!! 

Besides that.....Hello!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Good Monday Morning!!  Hope everyone has a great week & the weekend comes quickly for those that have plans!!

I've entered this picture in the Disney Family photo contest!! If you can....please click on the link & vote for this picture!!






http://family.go.com/family-costume-contest/kooky-crazy-category/parlay---35765/

Thanx ladies!!


----------



## wendylady36

Happy Monday, everyone! 

I'm sitting here at work and I was looking up some stuff on workers' comp, and next thing I know I'm looking at the Disney Store online.  How did that happen!? They have SOOOO much cute stuff!!! I'm so happy I'm broke or I would buy way too much stuff I don't need. The Vinylmations sure are getting cuter and cuter! I love the Buzz Lightyear one. 

I hope everyone is having a super great day!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

DizNee Luver said:


> Good Monday Morning!!  Hope everyone has a great week & the weekend comes quickly for those that have plans!!
> 
> I've entered this picture in the Disney Family photo contest!! If you can....please click on the link & vote for this picture!!
> 
> 
> http://family.go.com/family-costume-contest/kooky-crazy-category/parlay---35765/
> 
> Thanx ladies!!



Voted for you! Cute picture.


----------



## DizNee Luver

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Voted for you! Cute picture.



Thank You!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Here are a few pictures from this weekend. It was really hot and crowded but we had a great time. The haunts tour was fun but I like the Christmas one much better.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules




----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Our Haunts tour goodies. the necklace lights up green. We all looked good walking around with them on.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Our group on TOT. I sat this one out along with 3 other "chickens"


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

A special 10 10 10 was available to people who got wristbands early in the morning. The few pins that weren't sold were available at 1:00 pm, we lined up at 12:30, got to go underground- very cool, then we ended up in the Army Man pin store. We were allowed to buy 2 pins each. We just made it, just 2 people behind us in line.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Here is the pin.




  We also did a little scavenger hunt for a free pin. We got a card in the Emporium store and had to go to 8 others stores, one in DTD, get the card stamped each place and then at the last store we got a free pin.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Here is the pin


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Oops, double post


----------



## VintageDisneyRules




----------



## VintageDisneyRules

The free pin.


----------



## wendylady36

Thanks for sharing your pictures, Trudi.  Looks like you gals had a lot of fun!

Hey Cheryl, remember when we got you on ToT? We should totally take you on it again.


----------



## toocherie

wendylady36 said:


> Hey Cheryl, remember when we got you on ToT? We should totally take you on it again.



Only if you're there!


----------



## wendylady36

toocherie said:


> Only if you're there!



I'm storing that bit of information for the next time I'm down there.


----------



## jordansmomma

Hi Seester!


----------



## 4fosterkids

VintageDisneyRules said:


> The free pin.



Love all your pictures.  Looks like you guys had a great time


----------



## lulubelle

wendylady36 said:


> Happy Monday, everyone!
> 
> I'm sitting here at work and I was looking up some stuff on workers' comp, and next thing I know I'm looking at the Disney Store online.  How did that happen!? They have SOOOO much cute stuff!!!



Wendy Lou Who - As Flo in the Progressive commercials would say....Happens to me all the time!

I'll be looking up something at work on line and somehow my internet goes to a Disney site.  Sometimes this one!

Loved all your pics, Trudi.  I am excited to go at the end of the month. 

Glad Monday is over.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

21yankees said:


> 1. For Meet & Greet - Would you like to have a candy bar (see pg 1 for pictures of last year's)?
> 
> 2. Would you like to participate/play in the Scavenger Hunt?
> 
> 3. Suggestions are needed for group pictures.
> 
> steph



  1. Candy sounds good  

2. Yes, I hope I can make it to the scavenger hunt

3. I like the group photo in front of the castle


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Hi Ladies,

I haven't been on the DIS much lately. I hope you are all doing well. I'm off to my hip hop class but just wanted to say hi


----------



## karylrocks

Waiting to hear from the Devine Divas - how was MA World Explorers?


----------



## QueenDoOver

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Here is the pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also did a little scavenger hunt for a free pin. We got a card in the Emporium store and had to go to 8 others stores, one in DTD, get the card stamped each place and then at the last store we got a free pin.



I love the pin and the classic design.  Last year I was there for the 999, but the pin was Chip and Dale, which I did get, but it just is not as classic as this years.  But last year was my birthday, so more meaningful to me.

Anyhoo...congratulations!  

Laurie,
I voted for your cutie picture!


----------



## PrincessDuck

karylrocks said:


> Waiting to hear from the Devine Divas - how was MA World Explorers?



It was so much fun!  We definitely will have a better game plan for next time.  We were so close on some of the quests, but used too much time on some things.  Our motto now is to Read it again!


----------



## DizNee Luver

QueenDoOver said:


> Laurie,
> I voted for your cutie picture!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Laurie- that photo is hilarious!  So cute!


----------



## stacielee

karylrocks said:


> Waiting to hear from the Devine Divas - how was MA World Explorers?





PrincessDuck said:


> It was so much fun!  We definitely will have a better game plan for next time.  We were so close on some of the quests, but used too much time on some things.  Our motto now is to Read it again!



It was so much fun, but frustrating.  Read it, read it again, and read it one more time!!!  Gotta remember that!  I think we got 2 quests, out of about 10, and could have had probably 3 more if we had READ IT AGAIN!!  I think we got all but one of the trivia, only about 3 eye spies, maybe about half of the pictures (they gave us a list of pictures we had to have taken with things, and they even gave us a little camera to use which we had to turn in, but they're supposed to send it to me when they're done grading), and we did get the hidden quest question, but didn't go back and READ IT AGAIN so we never got the answer!!  We're ready for next year now!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

eatmypixiedust said:


> Laurie- that photo is hilarious!  So cute!



thanx!!  It was funny when they did it....I told them I wanted a picture of them together & this is what they did!!  Hams, I tell ya....... 

I also entered the picture for the Live with Regis & Kelly photo contest.

****Just got an email asking for a photo release from the show......does that mean good news??****


----------



## wendylady36

jordansmomma said:


> Hi Seester!



Hi Seester!  Big monkey hugs to you and little monkey hugs to Brooke. 



lulubelle said:


> Wendy Lou Who - As Flo in the Progressive commercials would say....Happens to me all the time!



My day ended with a trip to the Disney Store. 



eatmypixiedust said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I haven't been on the DIS much lately. I hope you are all doing well. I'm off to my hip hop class but just wanted to say hi



Hi Rochelle! I hope you're still enjoying your class! 


Happy Tuesday everyone!  I've had candy corn, Red Vines and Red Bull today and it sure has brought back memories from the past two Halloweens and trips to Disneyland with some of my favorite gals!  I hope everyone is having a wonderful day.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

DizNee Luver said:


> thanx!!  It was funny when they did it....I told them I wanted a picture of them together & this is what they did!!  Hams, I tell ya.......
> 
> I also entered the picture for the Live with Regis & Kelly photo contest.
> 
> ****Just got an email asking for a photo release from the show......does that mean good news??****



 Wow! That's awesome and so cool!   I hope they do choose your photo   



wendylady36 said:


> Hi Rochelle! I hope you're still enjoying your class!
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone!  I've had candy corn, Red Vines and Red Bull today and it sure has brought back memories from the past two Halloweens and trips to Disneyland with some of my favorite gals!  I hope everyone is having a wonderful day.



 What's up Wendy?   I am doing good! I am enjoying my class and I had to do a solo yesterday in class    My teacher said that I have improved and that I have found my rhythm and she likes how I get into doing the leg and foot work   I just need to practice and get more comfortable in doing hips and upper body dance moves. I'm still terrible at that and just need to practice more. 

Yum-o for the candy corn   I am not a fan of Red Bull but I do like Amp Energy drink.  I just can't drink it too often or else it makes me crash.


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

Hi everyone!  I've been gone for a long time.  Too long.  I'm feeling better though, and am trying to get settled back in here.  I've been on FB some, and so see that things are happening.  I miss you all, and hope to find time to keep up with the thread once again now.

Things are going well for us.  Just extremely busy trying to get used to juggling 3 kids, and 40 hours of therapy a week while working full time.  I have earned a new respect for all mothers out there, especially the ones working or going to school with multiple children including special needs ones.  They make it look so easy, and so I'm hoping to get there one day.

We are planning a trip to DLR with the whole family Jan 29-Feb 2nd.  DH and the kids have never been.  We will be celebrating Nathan turning 4 and Nolan turning 3.  We are bringing one of our therapists along since we aren't sure how Nathan will handle the crowds and noise, and just to have an extra set of hands all around.  She has family in Orange county so she is excited to come with us, and meet with her family some.  So that's our latest Disney plans.  I was originally going to do WDW with Stacielee for MA, but decided that I just couldn't do it yet.  Is anyone going to be at DLR at the end of Jan?  I'd love to see some of you all if you're in town.  

Anyway, I just wanted to pop back on and say Hi to everyone.  I'm going to start watching the thread more so that I can get caught up on what's going on in your lives!  I hope everyone has been fantastic.


----------



## stacielee

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Hi everyone!  I've been gone for a long time.  Too long.  I'm feeling better though, and am trying to get settled back in here.  I've been on FB some, and so see that things are happening.  I miss you all, and hope to find time to keep up with the thread once again now.
> 
> Things are going well for us.  Just extremely busy trying to get used to juggling 3 kids, and 40 hours of therapy a week while working full time.  I have earned a new respect for all mothers out there, especially the ones working or going to school with multiple children including special needs ones.  They make it look so easy, and so I'm hoping to get there one day.
> 
> We are planning a trip to DLR with the whole family Jan 29-Feb 2nd.  DH and the kids have never been.  We will be celebrating Nathan turning 4 and Nolan turning 3.  We are bringing one of our therapists along since we aren't sure how Nathan will handle the crowds and noise, and just to have an extra set of hands all around.  She has family in Orange county so she is excited to come with us, and meet with her family some.  So that's our latest Disney plans.  I was originally going to do WDW with Stacielee for MA, but decided that I just couldn't do it yet.  Is anyone going to be at DLR at the end of Jan?  I'd love to see some of you all if you're in town.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to pop back on and say Hi to everyone.  I'm going to start watching the thread more so that I can get caught up on what's going on in your lives!  I hope everyone has been fantastic.



You know I'll be there!  That's the weekend I will be bringing Christine back to school for her last semester of college!!  It's just flown by!   Hope some of the other ladies can meet up with us!


----------



## mommaU4

Hi Heather!! Love those precious baby pics. 

Welcome back Stacie and Daisy! Glad it was fun, and next time you'll do even better. 

Laurie, voted! 

Trudi, great pics from DL. Sarah and you look great. 

Wendy, I've got a bag of candy corn in my kitchen. Come and get it! 

Rochelle, keep up the great work in your class. 


Ummm, what else. Well, hi to everyone else. Happy Tuesday. I woke up thinking it was Friday.  Wishful thinking I guess. 
Hope you are all having a good week so far.


----------



## karylrocks

PrincessDuck said:


> It was so much fun!  We definitely will have a better game plan for next time.  We were so close on some of the quests, but used too much time on some things.  Our motto now is to Read it again!





stacielee said:


> It was so much fun, but frustrating.  Read it, read it again, and read it one more time!!!  Gotta remember that!  I think we got 2 quests, out of about 10, and could have had probably 3 more if we had READ IT AGAIN!!  I think we got all but one of the trivia, only about 3 eye spies, maybe about half of the pictures (they gave us a list of pictures we had to have taken with things, and they even gave us a little camera to use which we had to turn in, but they're supposed to send it to me when they're done grading), and we did get the hidden quest question, but didn't go back and READ IT AGAIN so we never got the answer!!  We're ready for next year now!!


OK, good to know! So do you mean read the original instructions again after you decipher the question? What type of things did you think were worth spending more time on and what was not worth it? I am starting to stress about the DL MA on Sunday, especially since there will only be 2 of us as we have not had any luck finding another person. Glad you had a fun time though!

Hi Heather!  Nice to hear from you! Your baby girl looks just like you!


----------



## disney-inspired

Hello!


----------



## stacielee

karylrocks said:


> OK, good to know! So do you mean read the original instructions again after you decipher the question? What type of things did you think were worth spending more time on and what was not worth it? I am starting to stress about the DL MA on Sunday, especially since there will only be 2 of us as we have not had any luck finding another person. Glad you had a fun time though!
> 
> Hi Heather!  Nice to hear from you! Your baby girl looks just like you!



When you feel like it's taking forever to find an answer, definitely read it again.  That was our problem, we never went back and read it again and if we had, we would have gotten 2-3 more answers.  So frustrating!!

The eye spies were hard, it was just luck that we got the ones we did.  And look at EVERYTHING for the hidden quest.


----------



## Zoemakes5

Hi all!  I haven't been on forever.  Life has been running away with me lately and I haven't had time for much at all.  
I wanted to pose the question as to whether it's too late of me to join the group for this trip?  Please feel free to send me a PM if you'd rather.  I think I'm finally in a position to make it for the bulk of the trip this next time around.


----------



## 21yankees

Zoemakes5 said:


> Hi all!  I haven't been on forever.  Life has been running away with me lately and I haven't had time for much at all.
> I wanted to pose the question as to whether it's too late of me to join the group for this trip?  Please feel free to send me a PM if you'd rather.  I think I'm finally in a position to make it for the bulk of the trip this next time around.



Never too late.  

Take a look at the questions (listed on the pages in the thread title) and offer your vote, opinions, etc. Also take a look at page 1 for the meals you're interested in. If you don't see 1 (or more) that you're interested in post them and I'll add them to page 1.

steph


----------



## Zoemakes5

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Hi everyone!  I've been gone for a long time.  Too long.  I'm feeling better though, and am trying to get settled back in here.  I've been on FB some, and so see that things are happening.  I miss you all, and hope to find time to keep up with the thread once again now.
> 
> Things are going well for us.  Just extremely busy trying to get used to juggling 3 kids, and 40 hours of therapy a week while working full time.  I have earned a new respect for all mothers out there, especially the ones working or going to school with multiple children including special needs ones.  They make it look so easy, and so I'm hoping to get there one day.
> 
> We are planning a trip to DLR with the whole family Jan 29-Feb 2nd.  DH and the kids have never been.  We will be celebrating Nathan turning 4 and Nolan turning 3.  We are bringing one of our therapists along since we aren't sure how Nathan will handle the crowds and noise, and just to have an extra set of hands all around.  She has family in Orange county so she is excited to come with us, and meet with her family some.  So that's our latest Disney plans.  I was originally going to do WDW with Stacielee for MA, but decided that I just couldn't do it yet.  Is anyone going to be at DLR at the end of Jan?  I'd love to see some of you all if you're in town.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to pop back on and say Hi to everyone.  I'm going to start watching the thread more so that I can get caught up on what's going on in your lives!  I hope everyone has been fantastic.



Sounds like a great trip!  I'd imagine that I'd be able to come up and visit while you're there.  Weekends are generally the easiest.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Here are my Mickey pumpkin muffins. I use the Disney recipe. They were a big hit with the kids and my own family as well !


----------



## tinkermell

stacielee said:


> It was so much fun, but frustrating.  Read it, read it again, and read it one more time!!!  Gotta remember that!  I think we got 2 quests, out of about 10, and could have had probably 3 more if we had READ IT AGAIN!!  I think we got all but one of the trivia, only about 3 eye spies, maybe about half of the pictures (they gave us a list of pictures we had to have taken with things, and they even gave us a little camera to use which we had to turn in, but they're supposed to send it to me when they're done grading), and we did get the hidden quest question, but didn't go back and READ IT AGAIN so we never got the answer!!  We're ready for next year now!!


It seems like we had the same thing happen to us, at MA last May. If we had just really read everything *thoroughly*, and not in such a hurry, we would have done much better and quicker too!! 



DizNee Luver said:


> thanx!!  It was funny when they did it....I told them I wanted a picture of them together & this is what they did!!  Hams, I tell ya.......
> 
> I also entered the picture for the Live with Regis & Kelly photo contest.
> 
> ****Just got an email asking for a photo release from the show......does that mean good news??****


Cool! I voted for your pic too!! 



wendylady36 said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone!  I've had candy corn, Red Vines and Red Bull today and it sure has brought back memories from the past two Halloweens and trips to Disneyland with some of my favorite gals!  I hope everyone is having a wonderful day.


*Redbull!* 



eatmypixiedust said:


> Wow! That's awesome and so cool!   I hope they do choose your photo   Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBlackRaincloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!  I've been gone for a long time.  Too long.  I'm feeling better though, and am trying to get settled back in here.  I've been on FB some, and so see that things are happening.  I miss you all, and hope to find time to keep up with the thread once again now.
> 
> Things are going well for us.  Just extremely busy trying to get used to juggling 3 kids, and 40 hours of therapy a week while working full time.  I have earned a new respect for all mothers out there, especially the ones working or going to school with multiple children including special needs ones.  They make it look so easy, and so I'm hoping to get there one day.
> 
> We are planning a trip to DLR with the whole family Jan 29-Feb 2nd.  DH and the kids have never been.  We will be celebrating Nathan turning 4 and Nolan turning 3.  We are bringing one of our therapists along since we aren't sure how Nathan will handle the crowds and noise, and just to have an extra set of hands all around.  She has family in Orange county so she is excited to come with us, and meet with her family some.  So that's our latest Disney plans.  I was originally going to do WDW with Stacielee for MA, but decided that I just couldn't do it yet.  Is anyone going to be at DLR at the end of Jan?  I'd love to see some of you all if you're in town.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to pop back on and say Hi to everyone.  I'm going to start watching the thread more so that I can get caught up on what's going on in your lives!  I hope everyone has been fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Heather!  It's so nice to know you are good, and Natalie is adorable. I hope a trip to DL, works out for your family!
> 
> 
> 
> mommaU4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, what else. Well, hi to everyone else. Happy Tuesday. I woke up thinking it was Friday.  Wishful thinking I guess.
> Hope you are all having a good week so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> VintageDisneyRules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my Mickey pumpkin muffins. I use the Disney recipe. They were a big hit with the kids and my own family as well !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trudi
> They look great. You are making me sooooooooo hungry for one of those muffins. I have a question. Did you add more flour than the recipe calls for? I made them last year, and they were very very moist......almost too much. So I thought I would add some more flour the next time made them. The chocolate Mickeys are really cute too. Where did you get the mold?
> 
> Hi Michelle!
Click to expand...


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Thanks Mel. Yes I added more flour, about 1 & 1/2 tablespoons. They are still moist but not as bad.  I got the Mickey molds on ebay. I couldn't find them at Joanns or Michaels.


----------



## tinkermell

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Thanks Mel. Yes I added more flour, about 1 & 1/2 tablespoons. They are still moist but not as bad.  I got the Mickey molds on ebay. I couldn't find them at Joanns or Michaels.


Hmmm? I was thinking more like a 1/2 cup! LOL! 

The molds are great. Did you use white chocolate with orange food coloring?


----------



## MamaKate

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Here are my Mickey pumpkin muffins. I use the Disney recipe. They were a big hit with the kids and my own family as well !



Do you have the recipe or a website were I can get it.  Those look great!!  Is it cream cheese frosting .


----------



## ShellyMouse

ok, we are going to DL over thanksgiving. so, if i upgrade my 4 day hopper to an annual pass while there....

upgrade $188
airfare   $159 rt, n/s, no bag fees on sw
        ---------
           $347

hojo     $765 (divide by 2 if i can get my disney loving neighbor to go...)
          ($382 each)
      or  $191 each with possible ent rate


best case = $538 plus food!! march 2-8 

hmmmm, now you got me thinking! march is my bday month....how could dh say no....


----------



## BillyFan

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Here are my Mickey pumpkin muffins. I use the Disney recipe. They were a big hit with the kids and my own family as well !



Those are really cute, Trudi!


----------



## tinkermell

ShellyMouse said:


> ok, we are going to DL over thanksgiving. so, if i upgrade my 4 day hopper to an annual pass while there....
> 
> upgrade $188
> airfare   $159 rt, n/s, no bag fees on sw
> ---------
> $347
> 
> hojo     $765 (divide by 2 if i can get my disney loving neighbor to go...)
> ($382 each)
> or  $191 each with possible ent rate
> 
> 
> best case = $538 plus food!! march 2-8
> 
> hmmmm, now you got me thinking! march is my bday month....how could dh say no....




Welcome Shelly!


----------



## jordansmomma

ShellyMouse said:


> ok, we are going to DL over thanksgiving. so, if i upgrade my 4 day hopper to an annual pass while there....
> 
> upgrade $188
> airfare   $159 rt, n/s, no bag fees on sw
> ---------
> $347
> 
> hojo     $765 (divide by 2 if i can get my disney loving neighbor to go...)
> ($382 each)
> or  $191 each with possible ent rate
> 
> 
> best case = $538 plus food!! march 2-8
> 
> hmmmm, now you got me thinking! march is my bday month....how could dh say no....





Its the best place to spend your birthday!!

Hi Mel


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Here's a link to a thread about the Pumpkin Muffins.  The recipie is in the first post.

I made some tonight and they came out pretty good. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1973017&highlight=omg+pumpkin+muffins


----------



## toocherie

ShellyMouse said:


> hmmmm, now you got me thinking! march is my bday month....how could dh say no....



he'd better not or we'll jump him!    

Welcome!


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

stacielee said:


> You know I'll be there!  That's the weekend I will be bringing Christine back to school for her last semester of college!!  It's just flown by!   Hope some of the other ladies can meet up with us!





mommaU4 said:


> Hi Heather!! Love those precious baby pics.





karylrocks said:


> Hi Heather!  Nice to hear from you! Your baby girl looks just like you!





Zoemakes5 said:


> Sounds like a great trip!  I'd imagine that I'd be able to come up and visit while you're there.  Weekends are generally the easiest.





tinkermell said:


> Hey Heather!  It's so nice to know you are good, and Natalie is adorable. I hope a trip to DL, works out for your family!



Thanks for the Hi Stacie, Beth, Carol, Michelle, and Mel!  

Stacie, you're always at DLR!  I hope to have more time to talk with you more now also!  

Hi Beth!  

HI Carol!  Good luck at MA.  I know you'll have fun, and in the end that counts for a lot!    Lots of folks have said that she looks like me, but she just looks like Natalie to me.

Hi Michelle, it'd be great if you could make it up for a quick meet up.  

Hi Mel,  I hope the trip works out also.  It has too, it's the happiest place on Earth, right?!?


----------



## disney-super-mom

Good morning everyone! 

Trudi - Those cupcakes look YUMMY! 

Shelly - WELCOME! 

Heather and Michelle - Welcome BACK!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

tinkermell said:


> Hmmm? I was thinking more like a 1/2 cup! LOL!
> 
> The molds are great. Did you use white chocolate with orange food coloring?



I used the orange Candy Melts made by Wilton.

Yes to the Cream Cheese frosting question.


----------



## mommaU4

Happy Thursday ladies!! One step closer to the weekend.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Hi Michelle & Heather!!!!

Happy Thursday everyone!!  Woke up to find the spiders helped out my decorating & thought I'd share!!






Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## 4fosterkids

stacielee said:


> It was so much fun, but frustrating.  Read it, read it again, and read it one more time!!!  Gotta remember that!  I think we got 2 quests, out of about 10, and could have had probably 3 more if we had READ IT AGAIN!!  I think we got all but one of the trivia, only about 3 eye spies, maybe about half of the pictures (they gave us a list of pictures we had to have taken with things, and they even gave us a little camera to use which we had to turn in, but they're supposed to send it to me when they're done grading), and we did get the hidden quest question, but didn't go back and READ IT AGAIN so we never got the answer!!  We're ready for next year now!!


Sounds like you guys had fun!  It was fun to follow you guys on your adventures 



wendylady36 said:


> Hi Seester!  Big monkey hugs to you and little monkey hugs to Brooke.
> 
> 
> 
> My day ended with a trip to the Disney Store.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rochelle! I hope you're still enjoying your class!
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone!  I've had candy corn, Red Vines and Red Bull today and it sure has brought back memories from the past two Halloweens and trips to Disneyland with some of my favorite gals!  I hope everyone is having a wonderful day.



Hi Wendy!  It seems like I see monkey's all the time lately in stores...and always think of you when I see them 



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Hi everyone!  I've been gone for a long time.  Too long.  I'm feeling better though, and am trying to get settled back in here.  I've been on FB some, and so see that things are happening.  I miss you all, and hope to find time to keep up with the thread once again now.
> 
> Things are going well for us.  Just extremely busy trying to get used to juggling 3 kids, and 40 hours of therapy a week while working full time.  I have earned a new respect for all mothers out there, especially the ones working or going to school with multiple children including special needs ones.  They make it look so easy, and so I'm hoping to get there one day.
> 
> We are planning a trip to DLR with the whole family Jan 29-Feb 2nd.  DH and the kids have never been.  We will be celebrating Nathan turning 4 and Nolan turning 3.  We are bringing one of our therapists along since we aren't sure how Nathan will handle the crowds and noise, and just to have an extra set of hands all around.  She has family in Orange county so she is excited to come with us, and meet with her family some.  So that's our latest Disney plans.  I was originally going to do WDW with Stacielee for MA, but decided that I just couldn't do it yet.  Is anyone going to be at DLR at the end of Jan?  I'd love to see some of you all if you're in town.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to pop back on and say Hi to everyone.  I'm going to start watching the thread more so that I can get caught up on what's going on in your lives!  I hope everyone has been fantastic.



Hi Heather!  Can't believe how big the princess is getting.  How awesome you and the family are going to DL, and even better that your therapist is able to come too 



karylrocks said:


> OK, good to know! So do you mean read the original instructions again after you decipher the question? What type of things did you think were worth spending more time on and what was not worth it? I am starting to stress about the DL MA on Sunday, especially since there will only be 2 of us as we have not had any luck finding another person. Glad you had a fun time though!
> 
> Hi Heather!  Nice to hear from you! Your baby girl looks just like you!


Good luck at MA this weekend 



VintageDisneyRules said:


> Here are my Mickey pumpkin muffins. I use the Disney recipe. They were a big hit with the kids and my own family as well !


Those are so cute and yummy looking!



ShellyMouse said:


> ok, we are going to DL over thanksgiving. so, if i upgrade my 4 day hopper to an annual pass while there....
> 
> upgrade $188
> airfare   $159 rt, n/s, no bag fees on sw
> ---------
> $347
> 
> hojo     $765 (divide by 2 if i can get my disney loving neighbor to go...)
> ($382 each)
> or  $191 each with possible ent rate
> 
> 
> best case = $538 plus food!! march 2-8
> 
> hmmmm, now you got me thinking! march is my bday month....how could dh say no....


I hope it works out for you to come!  What a great bday gift it would be 



mommaU4 said:


> Happy Thursday ladies!! One step closer to the weekend.



Yay for the weekend!  I'm leaving tomorrow morning to go to Apples Bed & Breakfast in Big Bear for a scrapbooking weekend, with 18 girlfriends   I can't wait to get there but have a ton of stuff to finish up today.  I've been trying to figure out what photo project to pack up & take with me and the more I keep looking the more things I keep opening up, thus creating more work!  lol   It's never ending.  I found 3 big boxes of photo's from when Jordan was 2....he's now 26     Oh well, I figure whatever I work on is better then doing nothing!

Sending happy thoughts & pixie dust to all


----------



## wendylady36

eatmypixiedust said:


> What's up Wendy?   I am doing good! I am enjoying my class and I had to do a solo yesterday in class    My teacher said that I have improved and that I have found my rhythm and she likes how I get into doing the leg and foot work   I just need to practice and get more comfortable in doing hips and upper body dance moves. I'm still terrible at that and just need to practice more.
> 
> Yum-o for the candy corn   I am not a fan of Red Bull but I do like Amp Energy drink.  I just can't drink it too often or else it makes me crash.



Your teacher sounds really awesome! Good job on the solo! I'm too cheekin' to do anything like that!



LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> Anyway, I just wanted to pop back on and say Hi to everyone.  I'm going to start watching the thread more so that I can get caught up on what's going on in your lives!  I hope everyone has been fantastic.



Hi Heather! Natalie is just too cute! Yay for Disneyland plans! 



stacielee said:


> You know I'll be there!  That's the weekend I will be bringing Christine back to school for her last semester of college!!  It's just flown by!   Hope some of the other ladies can meet up with us!



Lucky girl, getting to go to Disneyland again!



mommaU4 said:


> Wendy, I've got a bag of candy corn in my kitchen. Come and get it!



K, see ya soon. 



VintageDisneyRules said:


> Here are my Mickey pumpkin muffins. I use the Disney recipe. They were a big hit with the kids and my own family as well !



Those look amazing!



tinkermell said:


> *Redbull!*



I think you mean: 



ShellyMouse said:


> ok, we are going to DL over thanksgiving. so, if i upgrade my 4 day hopper to an annual pass while there....
> 
> hmmmm, now you got me thinking! march is my bday month....how could dh say no....



DO IT, DO IT, DO IT! 



jordansmomma said:


> Its the best place to spend your birthday!!



AGREED! 



MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Here's a link to a thread about the Pumpkin Muffins.  The recipie is in the first post.
> 
> I made some tonight and they came out pretty good.



I wish I could bake, sadly I am inept at it. Which I think is odd because I'm the only woman in the family that can't bake at all. 



mommaU4 said:


> Happy Thursday ladies!! One step closer to the weekend.



Happy Thursday to you too Beth!


I hope everyone is enjoying their day!


----------



## wendylady36

DizNee Luver said:


> Hi to everyone else!!



Great picture! Hi to you too. 



4fosterkids said:


> Hi Wendy!  It seems like I see monkey's all the time lately in stores...and always think of you when I see them
> 
> Yay for the weekend!  I'm leaving tomorrow morning to go to Apples Bed & Breakfast in Big Bear for a scrapbooking weekend, with 18 girlfriends   I can't wait to get there but have a ton of stuff to finish up today.  I've been trying to figure out what photo project to pack up & take with me and the more I keep looking the more things I keep opening up, thus creating more work!  lol   It's never ending.  I found 3 big boxes of photo's from when Jordan was 2....he's now 26     Oh well, I figure whatever I work on is better then doing nothing!
> 
> Sending happy thoughts & pixie dust to all



Hiya right back to ya Jill! Yay for monkey stuff, and for thinking of little ol' me. 

Your weekend sounds like it's going to be lots of fun. I have scrapbooks that I start, get about two pages into and then never finish, it drives me crazy! I hope you have a super wonderful time!


----------



## LisaCat

Fly by post!  I've been keeping up, but via thread updates.  I might have to try those muffins....  YUM!


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

disney-super-mom said:


> Heather and Michelle - Welcome BACK!



Thanks Capri!  I'm happy to be back.



DizNee Luver said:


> Hi Michelle & Heather!!!!
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone!!  Woke up to find the spiders helped out my decorating & thought I'd share!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone else!!



What an awesome photo Laurie!  I need to read your trip report and dream of our trip.  



4fosterkids said:


> Hi Heather!  Can't believe how big the princess is getting.  How awesome you and the family are going to DL, and even better that your therapist is able to come too
> 
> Yay for the weekend!  I'm leaving tomorrow morning to go to Apples Bed & Breakfast in Big Bear for a scrapbooking weekend, with 18 girlfriends   I can't wait to get there but have a ton of stuff to finish up today.  I've been trying to figure out what photo project to pack up & take with me and the more I keep looking the more things I keep opening up, thus creating more work!  lol   It's never ending.  I found 3 big boxes of photo's from when Jordan was 2....he's now 26     Oh well, I figure whatever I work on is better then doing nothing!
> 
> Sending happy thoughts & pixie dust to all



Hi Jill!  have a great weekend scrapbooking.  I used to scrapbook a lot...no time now.  It's so fun and relaxing though.  I know you'll have a great time.



wendylady36 said:


> Hi Heather! Natalie is just too cute! Yay for Disneyland plans!



Hi Wendy!  Have you been to see the monkey bride yet this year?  I hope you are doing well.


Trudi, those muffins do look delish.  I wonder if they are similar to Stacielee's.  I had hers, and they are really yummy.  I love making candy with the Wilton stuff.  I like the dipped pretzel sticks.  yum!



We took the kids to the zoo this morning and then to Chikfila for lunch and to play in their playground.  It was a lot of fun.  Natalie melted, but I had to put her in her fall leopard print dress for her trip to the zoo.  I can't wait for it to start getting cooler here.  It was 90 today at the zoo.  Oh, and the boys finally got to feed the giraffes.  We never make it there on time.













I'm going to go get my haircut tonight.  It's been over a year since I've had it cut.  I'm excited!


----------



## Zoemakes5

Just jumping on quickly....I'll have time over the weekend to review the schedule a bit more closely and see what I'm good for.  Hoping to find a roomie to help defray the costs and have someone else to hang out with! 
Ethan's out in MN this weekend.  He's going to his best MN friend's Eagle Scout ceremony out there.  They've even added him into the ceremony.  
Busy busy busy, but not a whole lot to tell.  Soccer, football, boy scouts, girl scouts, 3 kids, asthma diagnosis and work.  Guess that's enough, huh?  
Zoe and I both have deluxe DL AP's, but we tend to go kinda last minute.  Like last Sat. we left at 6:30pm to run up to watch the fireworks.  Though, I was so MAD to see they changed the time to 8:40, we were walking out of the parking structure when they started!
Oh, and LOVE those pumpkin muffins.


----------



## QueenDoOver

Good Morning Ladies!  Hi Heather and Michelle!  I have had a difficult time keeping up too.  I am so distracted by all the things I can do with my time!  Just love it.  My son told someone recently, "yeah, my Mom lost her job.  Now she just mostly shops, when my Dad give's her money, and then she changes the house around".  Gotta love it!

Anyhow, it is really hard to know if I will be able to come, but I do have a plan of  action in the back of my head, just waiting for that perfect airfare, so that I can make it happen.


----------



## Zoemakes5

tinkermell said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm going to start wanting some idea about who wants a tee shirt made up. This will give me an idea about how much to charge and all. With all of the holidays coming up soon, you all know how busy that gets, so it will be nice to get things going now. Of course that can include everything, so I'm glad to see the interest in where we are eating and all.
> 
> I think the picnic meal would be a nice choice for the WOC. That saves money for some other nice meal. I kind of would like to go to Napa again. I always love the the Jazz Kitchen too.



I'm in for WOC, I love Jazz Kitchen, Napa might be a bit pricey for me, but really enjoyed our time at the bar area when we went.  Generally, there's not too many places at DLR I _don't_ like, so I'm up for what the gang is into.  I'm not going to plan to do any of the tours, but I'm in for the scavenger hunt.  I'll continue to look around and see what else I need to give feeback for.

Mel, I definitely want a tshirt.  Do you need size info. at this point, or just trying to get an idea about numbers?


----------



## Zoemakes5

21yankees said:


> 1. For Meet & Greet - Would you like to have a candy bar (see pg 1 for pictures of last year's)?  *YES for the candy bar...would be nice to offer additional kinds of snacks, too, so maybe a snack bar?
> *
> 2. Would you like to participate/play in the Scavenger Hunt?  Y*ESSSSSS!!!  LOVE it!
> *
> 3. Suggestions are needed for group pictures.  *You probably have all that I could think of already.  I do like one in front of Small World, as it's such an icon.
> *
> steph



Thanks again, Steph, for all your work!  I might be able to stop and see you over the Nov. 19th weekend.....


----------



## Zoemakes5

Okay, so apparently, I'm a thread killer here!  

I just got approval for time off for half day on Thursday and Friday and Monday off for the trip!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

I found this on photobucket. Cute huh? I think I'll use it to make a shirt for next years Halloween visit.


----------



## LisaCat

VintageDisneyRules said:


> I found this on photobucket. Cute huh? I think I'll use it to make a shirt for next years Halloween visit.



LOVE it!  Might have to use that for my trip to WDW.....


----------



## LisaCat

Zoemakes5 said:


> I just got approval for time off for half day on Thursday and Friday and Monday off for the trip!



Woo hoo!!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Zoemakes5 said:


> Okay, so apparently, I'm a thread killer here!
> 
> I just got approval for time off for half day on Thursday and Friday and Monday off for the trip!



  Woo Hoo


----------



## BC Disney Lover

Hi Ladies

I've been following this thread but not posting much lately. I had to post today because my family and friends won't appreciate my news, We're going to Disneyworld!!

My Dh had finally agreed to Feb 2012 but when we went on to see what prices might be like we found a pretty good priced direct flight and he said to book it.
So now I'm only 4 months away from my first trip to the World Feel free to send me any tips/advice because I've spent sometime on the WDW boards but find this side much friendlier


----------



## sahbushka

So excited for you getting to go to WDW!  You will have an amazing time, I'm sure!  Have fun with your planning!

Hi to everyone (Heather your baby girl is beautiful!)

I ran a 5k today and was able to shave 3 1/2 minutes off my time from August so am pumped about that!

Also winterized the back yard and went to the pumpkin patch today so got a lot done...hoping to pick apples, make applesauce and possibly some pies tomorrow!

Take care all!
SarahMay


----------



## BC Disney Lover

Great job on your 5K Sarah!


----------



## LisaCat

Less than 2 weeks before my WDW trip.  I'm starting to freak out.....  LOL!  There are just WAY too many things taunting me on my "to do list"......


----------



## jordansmomma

Here's Brooke
1 day old








Again 
2 wks old


----------



## tinkermell




----------



## tinkermell

jordansmomma said:


> Here's Brooke
> 1 day old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again
> 2 wks old


Awwww!!!!

She is adorable!!


----------



## Califgirl

She's beautiful, Deb!


----------



## CoMickey

BC Disney Lover said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I've been following this thread but not posting much lately. I had to post today because my family and friends won't appreciate my news, We're going to Disneyworld!!



Yay!  You'll have a wonderful time and the planning is half the fun!



sahbushka said:


> I ran a 5k today and was able to shave 3 1/2 minutes off my time from August so am pumped about that!



You are my hero!  I have promised myself that after I get through traveling this month to start running again.  I look to you for my insperation!!!



LisaCat said:


> Less than 2 weeks before my WDW trip.  I'm starting to freak out.....  LOL!  There are just WAY too many things taunting me on my "to do list"......



Have fun!  I know I had a great time this last week!!  I am already excited to go back again in the Spring.



jordansmomma said:


> Here's Brooke
> 1 day old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again
> 2 wks old



Brooke is just darling!


----------



## jordansmomma

Califgirl said:


> She's beautiful, Deb!



Thanks Chris



tinkermell said:


> Awwww!!!!
> 
> She is adorable!!



Thanks, Mel! Oh and I love the package you sent! Thank you so much!



CoMickey said:


> Brooke is just darling!



Thanks, Vickie!


----------



## tinkermell

jordansmomma said:


> Thanks, Mel! Oh and I love the package you sent! Thank you so much!


You are welcome!


----------



## disney-super-mom

Aren't Heather's and Debra's babies so sweet and cute! Wow, they look so much like their mommas! (seriously)  

I was doing the laundry yesterday and for just a few seconds while I was putting the wet whites into the dryer (my least favorite load to do btw), I had a little wannahavejustonemorebaby twinge.  Then the twinge vanished just as fast.  Laundry has a way of doing that to people.....makes you temporarily insane.  Must be the baby freshness in the laundry room air or something.  Hmmmmm, I wonder if Justin would want to take over doing the laundry if he knew that?


----------



## jordansmomma

disney-super-mom said:


> Aren't Heather's and Debra's babies so sweet and cute! Wow, they look so much like their mommas! (seriously)
> 
> I was doing the laundry yesterday and for just a few seconds while I was putting the wet whites into the dryer (my least favorite load to do btw), I had a little wannahavejustonemorebaby twinge.  Then the twinge vanished just as fast.  Laundry has a way of doing that to people.....makes you temporarily insane.  Must be the baby freshness in the laundry room air or something.  Hmmmmm, I wonder if Justin would want to take over doing the laundry if he knew that?



Hurry tell Justin to take over the laundry!!!!!!!!!!!


oh and thanks!


----------



## MamaKate

Just a quick hi from me 

I've missed a lot, but I love the baby pics .  Deb~ She looks so much like you!!  Heather~  I love the zoo pics.



disney-super-mom said:


> I was doing the laundry yesterday and for just a few seconds while I was putting the wet whites into the dryer (my least favorite load to do btw), I had a little wannahavejustonemorebaby twinge.  Then the twinge vanished just as fast.  Laundry has a way of doing that to people.....makes you temporarily insane.  Must be the baby freshness in the laundry room air or something.  Hmmmmm, I wonder if Justin would want to take over doing the laundry if he knew that?



.  Actually I say go for it .


----------



## MamaKate

I posted a bunch of Halloween party pics on Facebook, but here is one of Laila with Pooh from our Photopass:


----------



## wendylady36

Just wanted to pop in and say "hi!"

Hope everyone is having a fantastic day! 

Adorable picture, Katie. Laila makes quite the cute bumble bee.


----------



## disney-super-mom

wendylady36 said:


> Adorable picture, Katie. Laila makes quite the cute bumble bee.



I agree - SO CUTE!  Plus, bees make Pooh's favorite thing to eat, so Pooh must've REALLY loved her.


----------



## stacielee

MamaKate said:


> I posted a bunch of Halloween party pics on Facebook, but here is one of Laila with Pooh from our Photopass:



So cute!!  All the little girls are just adorable!

Carol, how did MA go?  Anxious to hear about it!!


----------



## LisaCat

Adorable little ones!

I've never experienced the "I want a baby" thing, but show me a kitten and it's all over.  Babies scare the heck outta me.  I won't hold them until they are big enough to hold their heads up.  God must know I just don't have the patience for 'em, cuz we didn't "not try", we just didn't get any.  Fortunately, it wasn't important to DH either!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Hi Ladies!!
Love the pics of the babies & toddlers....you know me.....a sucker for kids.....must explain why I have 7 of them..... 

Pretty typical week here, school, preschool, karate lessons & a couple dr appts thrown in to keep me on my toes!!  Tomorrow we go to Portland for the twins feeding clinic & Anthony gets his partial braces on this Friday.

Hope everyone is healthy & happy!!


----------



## tinkermell

Good morning ladies!

Darling picture Katie! 

*Both Cheryl and Carol* need to give us their results, and reviews of the Halloween MA!

Laurie, Did you hear anything more on your picture contest? 

Capri, I had those feeling alot! Needless to say, my baby was born almost 11 years behind her sister.  I have not ever regretted that decision. I loved it!!


----------



## MrsPinup

Hi ladies!  I wanted to stop by and say good morning.  I just had the most wonderful week with my husband, but now he is back doing his military duty.  I took some great photos at MHP last Tuesday....there is one costume you all are going to LOVE, but I will have to post it later.  Have a great day


----------



## MrsPinup

Oh, one more thing....I am looking for a roomie for the trip...let me know if you are interested


----------



## DizNee Luver

tinkermell said:


> Laurie, Did you hear anything more on your picture contest?



The one on Disney Family I believe is based on fan votes & I don't have near enough for that one.

Tomorrow is the last day for entering the Live with Regis & Kelly photo contest.....so since they called & emailed me releases.....I think we might be in the "Maybe" pile for the top 25.........but really don't know.......that might just be standard operating procedures.....guess we'll wait & see!!


----------



## BillyFan

Good morning girls!  Work has been crazy busy for me over the last few weeks, but I am planning a quick trip to DLR for the weekend before Thanksgiving!!!  I missed the holidays in the parks last year for the first time in years, and my mom and I really missed it.  So we are treating ourselves to a little girls' trip this year.  Marty's AP expires this month, so he's going to stay home with our new puppy.

I hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

MrsPinup said:


> Oh, one more thing....I am looking for a roomie for the trip...let me know if you are interested




Jen - I may be interested.  I've gotten over one hurdle and gotten the time off of work.  I just need to get the child care issue taken care of.  It shouldn't be a problem.  I plan on flying down from Sacramento on Thursday afternoon and heading home on Sunday.  Are you going to fly or drive from Roseville?  I'm up in Chico so we aren't to far apart.  Why don't you PM what type of roommate you're looking for and hopefully I'll fit the bill and we can work this out.

Jodi


----------



## wendypooh22

MamaKate said:


> I posted a bunch of Halloween party pics on Facebook, but here is one of Laila with Pooh from our Photopass:



What a cute picture!! I am sad that we didn't make it down to pooh corner when we were at the MHTP, I would have loved a picture with pooh in his halloween costume!


----------



## LisaCat

Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> Jen - I may be interested.  I've gotten over one hurdle and gotten the time off of work.  I just need to get the child care issue taken care of.  It shouldn't be a problem.  I plan on flying down from Sacramento on Thursday afternoon and heading home on Sunday.  Are you going to fly or drive from Roseville?  I'm up in Chico so we aren't to far apart.  Why don't you PM what type of roommate you're looking for and hopefully I'll fit the bill and we can work this out.
> 
> Jodi



Trish and I are flying down sometime Thursday too.  She will be flying back Sunday.  I may stay another day.... or two......


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

LisaCat said:


> Trish and I are flying down sometime Thursday too.  She will be flying back Sunday.  I may stay another day.... or two......



Wish I could be staying longer  I've looked at flights and will probably will catch a Southwest flight at about 4:15 or so.  I definately want to make it to a meet and greet.  When we all get our flights set maybe we'll find out we can start this party early with a drink and mini-meet and greet at the airport


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

Steph -

Well I made it over the first hurdle - time off from work.    Next job is to line up child care for my DD.  This shouldn't be a problem.  So please count me in for everything - meals, scavenger hunt, t-shirt, meet and greet, etc.  I'm up for anything.  I will be looking for a roommate - possibly MrsPinUp/Jen.  

I'm very excited to get to meet everyone.  I'm sure this will be a very fun weekend.   I'll have to make sure that a get my sleep the weekend before because I think there will be some late nights involved.


----------



## LisaCat

Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> Wish I could be staying longer  I've looked at flights and will probably will catch a Southwest flight at about 4:15 or so.  I definately want to make it to a meet and greet.  When we all get our flights set maybe we'll find out we can start this party early with a drink and mini-meet and greet at the airport



I'll start drinking on the plane.  I have about 20 of the drink coupons here.... LOL!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Hi ladies, just wanted to stop by and say hi. I've been busy lately and haven't been on the computer much (I basically live off of my cell phone  and it's more convenient for me ).  How are you all doing?


----------



## tinkermell

MrsPinup said:


> Hi ladies!  I wanted to stop by and say good morning.  I just had the most wonderful week with my husband, but now he is back doing his military duty.  I took some great photos at MHP last Tuesday....there is one costume you all are going to LOVE, but I will have to post it later.  Have a great day


Hi Jen! So glad you had a wonderful week with your DH! Thank him again for his service! 



BillyFan said:


> Good morning girls!  Work has been crazy busy for me over the last few weeks, but I am planning a quick trip to DLR for the weekend before Thanksgiving!!!  I missed the holidays in the parks last year for the first time in years, and my mom and I really missed it.  So we are treating ourselves to a little girls' trip this year.  Marty's AP expires this month, so he's going to stay home with our new puppy.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well!


Hi Tina! Have fun at DL! We will be going the week after to DL! Yay! The weekend of the Candlelight Processional! 



Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> Jen - I may be interested.  I've gotten over one hurdle and gotten the time off of work.  I just need to get the child care issue taken care of.  It shouldn't be a problem.  I plan on flying down from Sacramento on Thursday afternoon and heading home on Sunday.  Are you going to fly or drive from Roseville?  I'm up in Chico so we aren't to far apart.  Why don't you PM what type of roommate you're looking for and hopefully I'll fit the bill and we can work this out.
> 
> Jodi


Jodi, Hope the child care works out. You have a lot of time to talk someone into it! LOL! 



wendypooh22 said:


> What a cute picture!! I am sad that we didn't make it down to pooh corner when we were at the MHTP, I would have loved a picture with pooh in his halloween costume!


Hi Wendy! 



LisaCat said:


> I'll start drinking on the plane.  I have about 20 of the drink coupons here.... LOL!







eatmypixiedust said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to stop by and say hi. I've been busy lately and haven't been on the computer much (I basically live off of my cell phone  and it's more convenient for me ).  How are you all doing?


Fine! I've been pretty busy too!


----------



## Queenbillabong

Rochelle - thanks for that candy link   I just bought some really fun filled Gummy Bears and cola flavored giant Gummy Bears and some other cool snacks 

Happy Hump Day Divas!!!


----------



## wendypooh22

BC Disney Lover said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I've been following this thread but not posting much lately. I had to post today because my family and friends won't appreciate my news, We're going to Disneyworld!!
> 
> My Dh had finally agreed to Feb 2012 but when we went on to see what prices might be like we found a pretty good priced direct flight and he said to book it.
> So now I'm only 4 months away from my first trip to the World Feel free to send me any tips/advice because I've spent sometime on the WDW boards but find this side much friendlier



Yay for WDW  My family (parents, sister, kids) are planning a HUGE trip to WDW for 2012..  Planning is sooo fun! We almost have it narrowed down to where we will stay..  Anyone recommend a good planning book for WDW? p.s.  I agree that this is the friendlier side of the boards...  



jordansmomma said:


> Here's Brooke
> 1 day old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again
> 2 wks old






LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Awww, what cute little ones!!!!!
> 
> Happy Hump day Ladies!!


----------



## 21yankees

Evening all!

I just want to you let know that I am here and keeping up with the thread and my notebook. I will update the thread this weekend (my hope is Friday).

Things to think about and start to discuss.

WOC - Friday night? Saturday night? Sunday night (for those that are here)? or a gathering each night (some type of meal reservation)?

Fantasmic - Friday night? Saturday night? Sunday night (for those that are here)? or a gathering each night?

Fire Works - Friday night? Saturday night? Sunday night (for those that are here)? or a gathering each night?

We need to start matching up restaurants with meals(breakfast/lunch/dinner) with a day (Thursday/Friday/Saturday/Sunday). 

Also for Carnation Cafe, and Cafe Orleans (at a minimum) we will need volunteers to make reservations at the 60 day prior mark. 

That's all I can think of right now. Again I'll update the thread this weekend.

steph


----------



## sahbushka

21yankees said:


> Evening all!
> 
> I just want to you let know that I am here and keeping up with the thread and my notebook. I will update the thread this weekend (my hope is Friday).
> 
> Things to think about and start to discuss.
> 
> WOC - Friday night? Saturday night? Sunday night (for those that are here)? or a gathering each night (some type of meal reservation)?
> 
> Fantasmic - Friday night? Saturday night? Sunday night (for those that are here)? or a gathering each night?
> 
> Fire Works - Friday night? Saturday night? Sunday night (for those that are here)? or a gathering each night?
> 
> We need to start matching up restaurants with meals(breakfast/lunch/dinner) with a day (Thursday/Friday/Saturday/Sunday).
> 
> Also for Carnation Cafe, and Cafe Orleans (at a minimum) we will need volunteers to make reservations at the 60 day prior mark.
> 
> That's all I can think of right now. Again I'll update the thread this weekend.
> 
> steph



Well, I can help call to make reservations...I have disney dining on speed dial!  I think we should do WOC Saturday, Fireworks Friday and Fantasmic Sunday.

But whatever we decide as a group is fine with me.  I was just thinking since we are doing the scavenger hunt in CA this year on saturday maybe we should stick with that park and do WOC that night.

SarahMay


----------



## toocherie

21yankees said:


> Evening all!
> 
> I just want to you let know that I am here and keeping up with the thread and my notebook. I will update the thread this weekend (my hope is Friday).
> 
> Things to think about and start to discuss.
> 
> WOC - Friday night? Saturday night? Sunday night (for those that are here)? or a gathering each night (some type of meal reservation)?
> 
> Fantasmic - Friday night? Saturday night? Sunday night (for those that are here)? or a gathering each night?
> 
> Fire Works - Friday night? Saturday night? Sunday night (for those that are here)? or a gathering each night?
> 
> We need to start matching up restaurants with meals(breakfast/lunch/dinner) with a day (Thursday/Friday/Saturday/Sunday).
> 
> Also for Carnation Cafe, and Cafe Orleans (at a minimum) we will need volunteers to make reservations at the 60 day prior mark.
> 
> That's all I can think of right now. Again I'll update the thread this weekend.
> 
> steph





sahbushka said:


> Well, I can help call to make reservations...I have disney dining on speed dial!  I think we should do WOC Saturday, Fireworks Friday and Fantasmic Sunday.
> 
> But whatever we decide as a group is fine with me.  I was just thinking since we are doing the scavenger hunt in CA this year on saturday maybe we should stick with that park and do WOC that night.
> 
> SarahMay



Actually--and I hope no one gets upset, but the Scavenger Hunt committee has been discussing whether to have the hunt in CA this year--there is SO much construction going on (and still will be when we have our trip) that we think it might be pretty difficult to do a hunt there (partially because things keep changing--I had questions done on bountiful farms (oops--it's gone!))  the other thought we had was having part of the hunt in DL and part in CA--thoughts?

The other request we've gotten from some of you is to have the hunt in the afternoon so ladies can use the morning "prime time" to ride rides.  Again, thoughts?


----------



## jordansmomma

wendypooh22 said:


> Yay for WDW  My family (parents, sister, kids) are planning a HUGE trip to WDW for 2012..  Planning is sooo fun! We almost have it narrowed down to where we will stay..  Anyone recommend a good planning book for WDW? p.s.  I agree that this is the friendlier side of the boards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBlackRaincloud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Awww, what cute little ones!!!!!
> 
> Happy Hump day Ladies!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> Your trip sounds like a lot of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 21yankees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening all!
> 
> I just want to you let know that I am here and keeping up with the thread and my notebook. I will update the thread this weekend (my hope is Friday).
> 
> Things to think about and start to discuss.
> 
> WOC - Friday night? Saturday night? Sunday night (for those that are here)? or a gathering each night (some type of meal reservation)?
> 
> Fantasmic - Friday night? Saturday night? Sunday night (for those that are here)? or a gathering each night?
> 
> Fire Works - Friday night? Saturday night? Sunday night (for those that are here)? or a gathering each night?
> 
> We need to start matching up restaurants with meals(breakfast/lunch/dinner) with a day (Thursday/Friday/Saturday/Sunday).
> 
> Also for Carnation Cafe, and Cafe Orleans (at a minimum) we will need volunteers to make reservations at the 60 day prior mark.
> 
> That's all I can think of right now. Again I'll update the thread this weekend.
> 
> steph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My vote would be WOC Saturday night, Fantastmic Saturday night and I can make ressies for CC & CO.
Click to expand...


----------



## Zoemakes5

I like Fireworks and WOC Friday and Sat. (Don't care re: the order), with Sunday for Fantasmic, since that doesn't tend to be as well attended from our group.  
Hoping for drinks at Cove bar at some point.
As for timing of scavenger hunt, i'm completely open.  Whatever time you try it, there are conflicts.  Evening you have evening only activities, morning you have "prime time" hours conflicts, mid day you have bigger crowds and generally hotter weather.


----------



## sahbushka

I like the idea of having the scavenger hunt in the afternoon!  Also, I hadn't thought about the construction aspect...that could make things really difficult!  I am fine with doing the hunt at DL again!  I had a blast the past 2 times!

SarahMay


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

jordansmomma said:


> My vote would be WOC Saturday night, Fantastmic Saturday night and I can make ressies for CC & CO.



WOC and Fantastmic both on the same night? Don't think that would work out.
 I'd like a Cove Bar meet on Sunday. Maybe in the evening before what ever show will be that night. Some of us leave on Sunday and it would be nice to meet up to say goodbye.


----------



## karylrocks

stacielee said:


> Carol, how did MA go?  Anxious to hear about it!!


Well I could not believe that it looked like it was going to be a rainy day, after looking forward all this time to doing MA on a not rainy day. But it ended up just sprinkling a few times so not too bad. As we arrived at PP I started to wonder if Cheryl was there yet and if I would see her when she came up right behind us in line! Pretty surprising considering there were 700 people participating. Hi Cheryl! 

I hooked up with a person who had done several MA's and her friend who had never done it but was very familiar with Disneyland. We had a great time and I thought we did pretty well finishing about 3/4 of the quests plus knowing a lot of the trivia until I saw that a lot of teams had perfect scores on the regular quests in addition to the trivia and other extra activities which we didn't have time for. We ended up in 155th place; the lowest I could see was 184 so I guess we didn't do quite so well after all but it was a great time!

It is so fun to see all the planning going on with the trip now that it is getting closer!


----------



## sahbushka

I have spent the past 4 hours working on my WDW/Disney Cruise plans and I am only about 1/2 done!  Good thing I had to take a few sick days with Strep so I actually have time to do some of this!  LOL!

Hey, we need to make sure to plan for the Disney Visa pic again!  I really enjoy doing that one!  I think we normally schedule it near the end of the trip so maybe Sunday morning at CA opening?  Do we have anything else that day that would mess that up?

Thanks,
SarahMay


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

sahbushka said:


> I have spent the past 4 hours working on my WDW/Disney Cruise plans and I am only about 1/2 done!  Good thing I had to take a few sick days with Strep so I actually have time to do some of this!  LOL!
> 
> Hey, we need to make sure to plan for the Disney Visa pic again!  I really enjoy doing that one!  I think we normally schedule it near the end of the trip so maybe Sunday morning at CA opening?  Do we have anything else that day that would mess that up?
> 
> Thanks,
> SarahMay



What is the Visa pic?


----------



## sahbushka

People with Disney Visa cards get a free 5 x 7 picture taken with some characters at a specific spot at CA.  You can get one each day you are at the park.  It is a great souvenier and some good character time.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

sahbushka said:


> People with Disney Visa cards get a free 5 x 7 picture taken with some characters at a specific spot at CA.  You can get one each day you are at the park.  It is a great souvenier and some good character time.



I didn't know about that. But I won't get a credit card just for free pics.


----------



## LisaCat

Steph - how do I send you my photo?


----------



## LisaCat

One week from Saturday, I will be on my way to WDW!  EEK!  I am SO NOT READY!  LOL!  I shipped a box today filled with FOOD and some other stuff (staying at a timeshare, so we have a kitchen so we are going to have breakfast every morning in the room and take LOTS of snacks so we only need to eat one "real meal" in the parks each day).  Found some "track pants" today that I plan to wear, so those are laundered, folded and ready to pack.  Still working on the itinerary.  I thought I had it all figured out, but Epcot is giving me fits.  We are there during food and wine, and using touringplans dot com, they suggest Monday and Friday for Epcot, but I'm reading on the boards that Fridays during F&W are *IN.SANE.* so now my whole schedule may need to be redone.  Throw into the mix that ADRs were made SIX FREAKIN MONTHS ago....  sigh.

OH!  Speaking of dining reservations, I'd be happy to help with that for our group trip since I work from home, I can schedule a phonecall in if the 60 day mark falls on a weekday.  Just let me know!


----------



## jordansmomma

VintageDisneyRules said:


> WOC and Fantastmic both on the same night? Don't think that would work out.
> I'd like a Cove Bar meet on Sunday. Maybe in the evening before what ever show will be that night. Some of us leave on Sunday and it would be nice to meet up to say goodbye.



Ooops WOC Friday night. Thanks for catching that.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Our picture wasn't picked for the Live with Regis & Kelly photo contest.....but that's ok.....I liked it & that's all that matters!! (besides.....not sure I really wanted to win a trip to New York  ) 

Anthony is getting his partial braces on later this morning, but first he has school pics!!

Not much planned for the weekend.....supposed to be quite stormy......not sure we're gonna make it to the pumpkin patch this year.......no break showing for the next 7 days.

Happy Friday & weekend ladies!!!!!


----------



## karylrocks

karylrocks said:


> I hooked up with a person who had done several MA's and her friend who had never done it but was very familiar with Disneyland. We had a great time and I thought we did pretty well finishing about 3/4 of the quests plus knowing a lot of the trivia until I saw that a lot of teams had perfect scores on the regular quests in addition to the trivia and other extra activities which we didn't have time for. We ended up in 155th place; the lowest I could see was 184 so I guess we didn't do quite so well after all but it was a great time!


Well they found an error in their scoring system so we have moved up to 130th place. Still not that great but I feel a lot better about just being in the bottom 30% rather than the bottom 15%! I was hoping to be somewhere in the middle but that is some tough competition! I remembered "Read it again" and that really helped us with the correct way to find the answer to a couple of the questions.

Yeah, that WDW planning is like a full-time job. I can only handle it once every few years and even then I start to wonder if it is worth it, especially when everyone else doesn't understand how hard it is to make the trip enjoyable by being in the right place at the right time. I hope everyone going there soon has a great time!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

jordansmomma said:


> Ooops WOC Friday night. Thanks for catching that.



I like the idea of WOC on Fri. and Fan.on Sat. When we know how many want to do Fan. we can figure out who can bring blankets. My DH and I took one from the hotel last time, the spare one in the closet. It was nice and thick and big.



karylrocks said:


> Well they found an error in their scoring system so we have moved up to 130th place. Still not that great but I feel a lot better about just being in the bottom 30% rather than the bottom 15%! I was hoping to be somewhere in the middle but that is some tough competition! I remembered "Read it again" and that really helped us with the correct way to find the answer to a couple of the questions.



Can you tell us what some of the questions were?


----------



## toocherie

I think flipping it would be better==Fantasmic Fri. night and WOC on Sat.  Because we will likely do the hunt Sat afternoon and end in DCA.  And since people will either be doing picnic or AG/WCT they will have fastpasses (and not have to wait a long time for Fantasmic) on Saturday.  Otherwise it might be tough if people want to go start staking out spots at F! at like 5 p.m.

Just a thought.


----------



## MrsPinup

Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> Steph -
> 
> Well I made it over the first hurdle - time off from work.    Next job is to line up child care for my DD.  This shouldn't be a problem.  So please count me in for everything - meals, scavenger hunt, t-shirt, meet and greet, etc.  I'm up for anything.  I will be looking for a roommate - possibly MrsPinUp/Jen.
> 
> I'm very excited to get to meet everyone.  I'm sure this will be a very fun weekend.   I'll have to make sure that a get my sleep the weekend before because I think there will be some late nights involved.



Message me and we can figure something out 

I am really in a funk today.  I'm not sure if it made your news or anything, but our local mall (just a few minutes from my house) was the victim of a seriously disturbed young man.  He threatened GameStop employees and ordered them out of their store.  Right after that he barricaded himself in the store and set a fire which spread through the attic.  As of this morning at least 20 stores were destroyed by fire and many more lower level stores destroyed by flooding from the sprinklers - not to mention all the smoke damage throughout the mall.  My best friend is the manager of The Body Shop, where I used to be her assistant - and it is downstairs across from GameStop.  It is likely that her store has been destroyed.  Many people will be losing their jobs and will not be getting paid during the rebuilding process.  Even my bestie who is salaried only gets covered for 3 days.  I have managed two stores in this mall and was working there during the opening process 10 years ago.  It is silly, but this mall has been a big part of my life and I am saddened for my friend and fellow Rosevillian's.  So yeah, that's where I am today....
Tonight I am headed up to a leadership retreat in Lake Tahoe so hopefully some good will come of this weekend - especially for my bestie.  I hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## toocherie

Jen:  I heard about this on the news.  Which mall is it (I'm in the shopping center industry)?

It is very sad--sounds like it was a really serious situation.  The report I heard indicated he started a fire in Game Stop which the fire dpt. thought it put out--only to have fire break out somewhere else.  Is that what you heard too?

Hope you have a great weekend!

Cheryl


----------



## BillyFan

That is crazy about the mall fire.  I feel bad for all the people losing their jobs because of it.

Jen~Have a great time in Tahoe!  I bet it will be chilly there this weekend.

Fantasmic/Fireworks Friday and WOC Saturday sounds good to me.
And an afternoon start to the scavie hunt sounds perfect!

Have a great weekend, girls!


----------



## Zoemakes5

Well, going back to work on Thursday was a bad idea.  Even with just a half day, my back was not ready for sitting up for any length of time.  By Thursday night I literally couldn't get off the couch, Friday was back at the doctor.  Now on percocet, muscle relaxers, prednizone and bedrest until Monday.  I've now watched everything I had DVR'd and am getting bored.  
Sending Zoe off with friends to go to the pumpkin patch.  Feeling sorry for myself that I can't go and see her.  I love the pumpkin patch!  I should feel happy that she gets to go.  We've held off because of all the rain.  
I have a friend named Juliette who I'm trying to talk into coming on the ladies trip.  She and I both have AP's, so it makes it a bit more workable.  

Oh, and I'm so sorry to hear about the mall.  My parents lived in El Dorado Hills for years and have been to that mall many times.  How scary!  And, couldn't be worse timing coming into the holiday time.  Hopefully they can work at moving some of the employees to nearby stores for the holiday season, or at the very least get unemployment?  

Getting excited about the trip.  My hope and plan is to be there full time this trip!


----------



## Zoemakes5

Do we have ideas what we're doing for the exchange at the meet and greet yet?  I'd love to get started planning/shopping for that when we have all the holiday sales.


----------



## LisaCat

MrsPinup said:


> Message me and we can figure something out
> 
> I am really in a funk today.  I'm not sure if it made your news or anything, but our local mall (just a few minutes from my house) was the victim of a seriously disturbed young man.  He threatened GameStop employees and ordered them out of their store.  Right after that he barricaded himself in the store and set a fire which spread through the attic.  As of this morning at least 20 stores were destroyed by fire and many more lower level stores destroyed by flooding from the sprinklers - not to mention all the smoke damage throughout the mall.  My best friend is the manager of The Body Shop, where I used to be her assistant - and it is downstairs across from GameStop.  It is likely that her store has been destroyed.  Many people will be losing their jobs and will not be getting paid during the rebuilding process.  Even my bestie who is salaried only gets covered for 3 days.  I have managed two stores in this mall and was working there during the opening process 10 years ago.  It is silly, but this mall has been a big part of my life and I am saddened for my friend and fellow Rosevillian's.  So yeah, that's where I am today....
> Tonight I am headed up to a leadership retreat in Lake Tahoe so hopefully some good will come of this weekend - especially for my bestie.  I hope you all have a great weekend!



I almost was at the Galleria Thursday.  I went to FedX and it's right on 80, so I thought I'd run out to the Galleria to do my shopping instead of Arden.  But there was some construction backing up the freeway between Marysville and Norwood, so I went to Arden instead.  Otherwise I would have arrived out there right about the time they were evacuating the mall.  And I normally park in the garage down by Macy's so my car would have been stuck out there too.  I just can't believe all the damage.  Unreal.  At least it happened now and not a couple weeks from now.  At least they have a shot at getting the mall at least partially reopened in time for Black Friday!


----------



## 21yankees

LisaCat said:


> Steph - how do I send you my photo?



The best way is to upload the photo (you want on the front page) to something like photo bucket. Then post it on here, and I'll copy the properties of it and insert it on the first page.


steph


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

toocherie said:


> I think flipping it would be better==Fantasmic Fri. night and WOC on Sat.  Because we will likely do the hunt Sat afternoon and end in DCA.  And since people will either be doing picnic or AG/WCT they will have fastpasses (and not have to wait a long time for Fantasmic) on Saturday.  Otherwise it might be tough if people want to go start staking out spots at F! at like 5 p.m.
> 
> Just a thought.


OK  by me. As long as I know which day to bring my blanket.



Zoemakes5 said:


> Do we have ideas what we're doing for the exchange at the meet and greet yet?  I'd love to get started planning/shopping for that when we have all the holiday sales.



Now that the committee is formed, hopefully we'll get some info soon.


----------



## MamaKate

Zoemakes5 said:


> Do we have ideas what we're doing for the exchange at the meet and greet yet?  I'd love to get started planning/shopping for that when we have all the holiday sales.



Hi Michelle .

We do have an idea of what we are doing for the exchange, but I want to secure the conference room before we release all the details (just in case we can't use the room).  I've been working with Lorealle and hopefully we will get the okay to use the room within the next week or so.

Once we do, the committee will post the theme and details .


----------



## tinkermell

MamaKate said:


> Hi Michelle .
> 
> We do have an idea of what we are doing for the exchange, but I want to secure the conference room before we release all the details (just in case we can't use the room).  I've been working with Lorealle and hopefully we will get the okay to use the room within the next week or so.
> 
> Once we do, the committee will post the theme and details .


YAY!! You know things are getting closer to the trip, when info starts coming out. 

The scavvy team is about ready to announce its theme also!! 

Jen, That is so terrible!  I have lots of family that live in the Sacramento area. I hope they can turn things around fast for the holidays! 

Michelle, So sorry about your back! I hope your friend can come along for the trip.  

I just got back from a nice trip to Pismo Beach. About 8 couples got together and celebrated one of our good friend's 35th anniversary. We had such fun! 

I hope you all had a nice weekend also!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Beth, I know you're having a wonderful Disneyland Birthday !!!!!


----------



## tinkermell

*HAPPY*
*BIRTHDAY*
*BETH!!*


----------



## disney-super-mom

*BETH, I post this with nothing but love!*   







I was going to post this creepy clown one, but it was just......too.....CREEPY!  Aaaaahhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Zoemakes5

Happy birthday Beth!!!


----------



## disney-super-mom

Okay, the kids are off for a fun-filled day at school, so now I can catch up a little before writing another lesson plan. 

Michelle - Ugh, I'm so sorry about your back!  Back pain is one of the worst I think.  My back has been giving me fits too lately, but your back sounds awful.  Hope you feel better soon! 

Jen - That is just so sad and tragic about the mall, all the damage, and all those poor people out of work.  Gosh, I hope something can be done to help those folks out.  What happened to the guy who started it?

Melody - Pismo Beach sounds like it was a lot of fun!  And I can hardly wait to hear about the scavy hunt theme! 

Hi to all my other Diva babes!  Hope you're all having a great Monday morning!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Good Morning!  I just wanted to share a picture with you guys.  

I ran a 5K (3.1 miles) on Saturday morning. It was in a little mountain town called Wrightwood. I didn't win the race or the costume contest but I still had fun.  It was SO cold my hands were going numb and the hills were huge.  

There were 19 people in my age group (female 20-29) and I placed 10th with a time of 36 minutes 33 seconds. I was not used to running in the cold or that high of altitude. I think 99% of the people that participated live in Wrightwood.


----------



## MrsPinup

Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> Jen - I may be interested.  I've gotten over one hurdle and gotten the time off of work.  I just need to get the child care issue taken care of.  It shouldn't be a problem.  I plan on flying down from Sacramento on Thursday afternoon and heading home on Sunday.  Are you going to fly or drive from Roseville?  I'm up in Chico so we aren't to far apart.  Why don't you PM what type of roommate you're looking for and hopefully I'll fit the bill and we can work this out.
> 
> Jodi



I just saw this...and I see I have mail, so I will check that and send you a message.

As for the mall - The boy, Andrew did start a fire in GameStop, then crawled through the vents to Anchor Blue where he changed into new clothes.  In fact, the sprinklers never went off upstairs, and the fire spread through the attic destroying over 20 stores with fire and all the rest have smoke and/or water damage.  My bestie did get good news however; their HR decided that they will pay everyone in their store their average weekly salary until the store is back up and running.  According to her, the mall officials are saying that the mall will not be open again until next year.  A company is coming in to purchase everything in the mall at pennies per dollar.  They sell the merchandise and then turn a portion of the proceeds over to the stores to help them rebuild.  Boy, would I like to buy some of that stuff!  All I know right now is that Andrew is being charged with many counts of larceny.  

Anyways, here are my pics from our Halloween trip to DL....











This guy dressed up as Billy!  I thought you would all like 




my boys as Phineas and Ferb


----------



## toocherie

Jen--your boys are adorable!


----------



## disney-inspired

It's been a LONG time since I've been on the boards.

I hope everyone is doing well and enjoying the autumn weather. I can't believe October is nearly over! This year is just flying by.

I did get a seasonal job with Bath & Body Works and I'm hoping that I can either stay on as a permanent part time employee or I find another place that's willing to hire me as such.

I've only worked one day so far, it was mostly re-orientation and I was on the sales floor for about an hour. I hope they start giving me more hours.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Good Morning!  I just wanted to share a picture with you guys.
> 
> I ran a 5K (3.1 miles) on Saturday morning. It was in a little mountain town called Wrightwood. I didn't win the race or the costume contest but I still had fun.  It was SO cold my hands were going numb and the hills were huge.
> 
> There were 19 people in my age group (female 20-29) and I placed 10th with a time of 36 minutes 33 seconds. I was not used to running in the cold or that high of altitude. I think 99% of the people that participated live in Wrightwood.



Your outfit turned out good !!!
Looks like a fun race.


----------



## disney-inspired

MrsPinup said:


> Anyways, here are my pics from our Halloween trip to DL....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy dressed up as Billy!  I thought you would all like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my boys as Phineas and Ferb



These are great, looks like you had  a good time. Your family is adorable


----------



## mommaU4

disney-super-mom said:


> I was going to post this creepy clown one, but it was just......too.....CREEPY!  Aaaaahhhhhhh!!!


You mean like this? 






Sorry, couldn't resist. lol 

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone!!  I'm back from a fun time at Disneyland and super tired!!! lol I AM getting old!



Sarah, good job on the race!!  Wrightwood is a cute town. 

Jen, great pics!! How fun. 

Mel, I miss Pismo! Glad you had fun. 

I am too tired to think what else to say. Nighty night ladies!


----------



## BillyFan

Now why do you have to go and post something like that, Beth?


----------



## disney-super-mom

Yes, it was a lot like that creepy clown, only.....well, okay, I'll post it just for you.   







*C A H R E E P Y!*


----------



## BillyFan

Capri! Are you trying to run me off the thread?


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

BillyFan said:


> Capri! Are you trying to run me off the thread?



Do you have a fear of clowns?


----------



## mommaU4

BillyFan said:


> Now why do you have to go and post something like that, Beth?


Forgive me?  





BillyFan said:


> Capri! Are you trying to run me off the thread?



See, hers was way worse....


----------



## wendypooh22

Please no more creepy clown pictures...


----------



## BillyFan

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Do you have a fear of clowns?



YES!!!!




wendypooh22 said:


> Please no more creepy clown pictures...



I knew I liked you!


----------



## disney-super-mom

BillyFan said:


> Capri! Are you trying to run me off the thread?





wendypooh22 said:


> Please no more creepy clown pictures...



Awwwww, I'm sorry.  Here's something to make you both feel better.  










mommaU4 said:


> See, hers was way worse....



Oh sure, just throw me under the bus why don't you!


----------



## tinkermell

So I was going to post about all the cute pics from Jen and Sarah



.......then comes the _creeeeepy_ clowns.   



Hey, Sarah! I know where Wrightwood is. We drive down through there all the time, when we visit family in Redlands. I've also gone skiing there in my much much younger years. LOL! 

Jen, you have a darling family.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

tinkermell said:


> So I was going to post about all the cute pics from Jen and Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> .......then comes the _creeeeepy_ clowns.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Sarah! I know where Wrightwood is. We drive down through there all the time, when we visit family in Redlands. I've also gone skiing there in my much much younger years. LOL!
> 
> Jen, you have a darling family.



I live about 15 minutes from Mountain High.


----------



## LisaCat

21yankees said:


> The best way is to upload the photo (you want on the front page) to something like photo bucket. Then post it on here, and I'll copy the properties of it and insert it on the first page.
> 
> 
> steph



OK - let's see if this works..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll work on getting you a better/bigger pic, but this is a start. 

Oh, and here I am with Trish (who is coming with me in March) and her son, Michael at WDW in Dec 2004.  Yes, I have a "thing" for Stitch.....


----------



## disney-super-mom

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to give all of you a heads up.

HOJO has released a bunch of new dates for the Entertainment rate, and our trip dates are part of them! 

Call and book your rooms at the Entertainment rate while you can!  (You can always call to cancel later if you need too, which of course you won't.   The important thing here is snagging the Entertainment rate for our trip while it's available.)

Call 714-776-6120 and ask for In-house Reservations!  Hurry!


----------



## cccdisney

disney-super-mom said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to give all of you a heads up.
> 
> HOJO has released a bunch of new dates for the Entertainment rate, and our trip dates are part of them!
> 
> Call and book your rooms at the Entertainment rate while you can!  (You can always call to cancel later if you need too, which of course you won't.   The important thing here is snagging the Entertainment rate for our trip while it's available.)
> 
> Call 714-776-6120 and ask for In-house Reservations!  Hurry!



LOL!   Capri I was just coming to the thread to tell people too!  I'm on hold with them right now!!


----------



## wendypooh22

BillyFan said:


> I knew I liked you!



Creepy clowns = NO

 Billy Hill = YES!!

Perfect match 



disney-super-mom said:


> Awwwww, I'm sorry.  Here's something to make you both feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Awww, I like that!!


----------



## cccdisney

Hey Ladies!  I haven't posted in ages but it is looking like I'll be able to attend again next year!!   I'm also excited to be bringing along a friend, and fellow Disneyland fanatic!    Her name is Cynthia. 

Steph, can you add her to the things I'm signed up for?   thanks!    We'll also be rooming together and I just reserved our room at HOJO's!!

Also, we will both like to do the scavenger hunt, the Celebration BBQ, and the WOC of picnic package.

Gotta run!   

Oh - those clowns are scary!!

(and Capri I LOVE that "throwing under the bus" smilie!!


----------



## BillyFan

wendypooh22 said:


> Creepy clowns = NO
> 
> Billy Hill = YES!!
> 
> Perfect match
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, I like that!!



We may have been separated at birth.


----------



## disney-super-mom

Does the type of WOC dining package you purchase (like the picnic versus Ariel's Grotto) make a difference in how good of a view you will have?  What I mean is, if someone did the WOC/Ariel's Grotto dining package, would they be closer to the front and have a better viewing spot compared to those who did the picnic package? 

(Sorry, but I'm still confused about all this.)


----------



## Zoemakes5

disney-super-mom said:


> Does the type of WOC dining package you purchase (like the picnic versus Ariel's Grotto) make a difference in how good of a view you will have?  What I mean is, if someone did the WOC/Ariel's Grotto dining package, would they be closer to the front and have a better viewing spot compared to those who did the picnic package?
> 
> (Sorry, but I'm still confused about all this.)



Good question, Capri!  I'm open to any of the options, but if I'm going to get a better seat, would lean towards that option.

I'm so excited that I'm going this time around!!!


----------



## jordansmomma

wendypooh22 said:


> Please no more creepy clown pictures...



I agree!! No more clowns.... 



BillyFan said:


> YES!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I liked you!


----------



## sahbushka

disney-super-mom said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to give all of you a heads up.
> 
> HOJO has released a bunch of new dates for the Entertainment rate, and our trip dates are part of them!
> 
> Call and book your rooms at the Entertainment rate while you can!  (You can always call to cancel later if you need too, which of course you won't.   The important thing here is snagging the Entertainment rate for our trip while it's available.)
> 
> Call 714-776-6120 and ask for In-house Reservations!  Hurry!



I'll call tomorrow morning!

SarahMay


----------



## LisaCat

disney-super-mom said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to give all of you a heads up.
> 
> HOJO has released a bunch of new dates for the Entertainment rate, and our trip dates are part of them!
> 
> Call and book your rooms at the Entertainment rate while you can!  (You can always call to cancel later if you need too, which of course you won't.   The important thing here is snagging the Entertainment rate for our trip while it's available.)
> 
> Call 714-776-6120 and ask for In-house Reservations!  Hurry!



I already had a reservation at the Annual Passholder rate.  Is the entertainment rate better?  Is the difference worth trying to find and buy an entertainment book for $50?  We never use them for anything else so we stopped buying them about 5 years ago.

eta:  NEVERMIND!  Just got off the phone and got the better rate!  WOO HOO!!!!


----------



## LisaCat

disney-super-mom said:


> Does the type of WOC dining package you purchase (like the picnic versus Ariel's Grotto) make a difference in how good of a view you will have?  What I mean is, if someone did the WOC/Ariel's Grotto dining package, would they be closer to the front and have a better viewing spot compared to those who did the picnic package?
> 
> (Sorry, but I'm still confused about all this.)



From what I understand, yes.  The table dining has its own section.  The picnic gets you a different colored fast pass than the machine distributes.


----------



## LisaCat

all caught up and this will probably be my last fly by post until I get back from WDW.  Tomorrow I imagine I will be running around like a crazy woman getting everything done before I fly out Saturday morning.....

y'all have a great week and a safe Halloween!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Just booked mine and Sarah's room.
The passholder rate was $79 for a Disneyland view. No view is only $59.
We went with the view. Guess it time to start my packing list.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Are supposed to ask for building 1? I didn't even think of that. I'm going to call back right now.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Building 1 it is !


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Yay, we have a room! 

Yesterday DBF and I went to DL.  We finally tried the Big Thunder BBQ and it was SO good!  We both ate way to much.  We got there later in the after noon and it was dinner prices.  After the AP discount it was around $46 total plus tip.  We just had water to drink but the meal included: chicken, ribs, sausage, corn on the cob, baked beans, cole slaw, and corn bread.  We both thought it was well worth the money since it's all you can eat.


----------



## wendypooh22

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Yay, we have a room!
> 
> Yesterday DBF and I went to DL.  We finally tried the Big Thunder BBQ and it was SO good!  We both ate way to much.  We got there later in the after noon and it was dinner prices.  After the AP discount it was around $46 total plus tip.  We just had water to drink but the meal included: chicken, ribs, sausage, corn on the cob, baked beans, cole slaw, and corn bread.  We both thought it was well worth the money since it's all you can eat.



We have done this twice and loved it both times.  You get a TON of food and it is GOOD!!

Does anyone else think that the guy that plays the guitar (reddish hair and freckles) look like one of the Waltons?


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

I have a few pictures to share from yesterday...

There's snow on the Castle already...




Carved pumpkins















Taken while on the Golden Zepher






Is this what I think it is...





The Monkey Bride has returned!


----------



## QueenDoOver

disney-super-mom said:


> Does the type of WOC dining package you purchase (like the picnic versus Ariel's Grotto) make a difference in how good of a view you will have?  What I mean is, if someone did the WOC/Ariel's Grotto dining package, would they be closer to the front and have a better viewing spot compared to those who did the picnic package?
> 
> (Sorry, but I'm still confused about all this.)



It is two different sections, both of them have sections that are closer and that are farther.  Which is better seems to be a matter of preference.  Now we went and took the advice to view from the back, as you don't have to try to turn your head so much to see the entire show.  We thought we had a fabulous view.  The big plus was that we did not have to be smashed in amongst the masses, which for me was a deciding factor.   We also had my little one and I was concerned for his safety because the crowds were a little crazy.  We were right next to the disabled seating area and it was great.   We did buy the picnics and though nobody really loved the food, it was well worth the price for the fast pass.

Well, I am really thinking I am going to make this trip work.  I don't have a roomy.  Anyone need/want one more.   I am pretty fast to get ready, low profile.  Don't wake myself up with snoring and hardly ever have gas


----------



## MamaKate

Just a quick informational post since I'm extremely busy now-a-days .

For the Meet & Greet, Lorealle has been trying to book the conference room for us for Thursday night, but she just found out it is already reserved for the night .  She offered to book it for Friday night, but before I tell her okay, I want to see how everyone feels about the Meet & Greet on Friday???

I know a lot of people would like to do one of the nightly shows at Disneyland (WOC, fireworks or Fantasmic) and may not want to go to the M&G if it's on Friday.  So if the consensus is that Friday night will not work, does anyone have a suggestion on where to hold the M&G???

The floor is open for feedback and suggestions .


----------



## wendypooh22

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Taken while on the Golden Zepher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is post card worthy!!
> 
> 
> Is this what I think it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Monkey Bride has returned!


 She's back!!!
Very nice pictures!!


----------



## toocherie

Katie:  I posted on FB too.  I really think we should keep the M & G on Thursday.  Especially for new ladies, I think it's important for them to be able to meet the other ladies right away--otherwise I'm afraid they will feel isolated.

Frankly, I think the Hojo conf. room is getting a bit small for our size of group and what we try to do.  It was very hard to mingle last year.  

The Fairfield has a room and I talked to them a couple of years ago--it does have a charge though if I recall.  (They also would like our hotel business, but don't think they can match Hojo's ET rate.)

Another idea is sometimes restaurants have private rooms--but usually you have to buy your food and drink there too which might mean more $$.  

Good luck!


----------



## disney-super-mom

I agree that we should keep the Meet and Greet on a Thursday.

I wonder how much the conference room is at Fairfield?  Does anyone know how big it is?  (Hopefully larger and not smaller than the one at HOJO,)

A restaurant would be okay too, although it may limit us on mingling depending on how tight the seating is.  And of course we probably couldn't be as rowdy.  And not to give the theme away or anything, but some of us may feel a little.....on display....as we walk in a restaurant dressed up in our "theme" garb.  I'd do it without a problem though.


----------



## tinkermell

toocherie said:


> Katie:  I posted on FB too.  I really think we should keep the M & G on Thursday.  Especially for new ladies, I think it's important for them to be able to meet the other ladies right away--otherwise I'm afraid they will feel isolated.
> 
> Frankly, I think the Hojo conf. room is getting a bit small for our size of group and what we try to do.  It was very hard to mingle last year.
> 
> The Fairfield has a room and I talked to them a couple of years ago--it does have a charge though if I recall.  (They also would like our hotel business, but don't think they can match Hojo's ET rate.)
> 
> Another idea is sometimes restaurants have private rooms--but usually you have to buy your food and drink there too which might mean more $$.
> 
> Good luck!


Ditto! Ditto!! You beat me to it! 
 I was even wondering about somewhere in DTD for dinner? Rainforest? ESPN? Or in the Garden District? Bubba Gumps? 

It will cost more, but I think getting together Thursday, is the most important issue right now! 

How about just for dessert? 

Can we meet Hojo's pool area? Not the best, but at least we could bring our own stuff. 

Geesh......this is the pits!


----------



## tinkermell

disney-super-mom said:


> I agree that we should keep the Meet and Greet on a Thursday.
> 
> I wonder how much the conference room is at Fairfield?  Does anyone know how big it is?  (Hopefully larger and not smaller than the one at HOJO,)
> 
> A restaurant would be okay too, although it may limit us on mingling depending on how tight the seating is.  And of course we probably couldn't be as rowdy.  And not to give the theme away or anything, but some of us may feel a little.....on display....as we walk in a restaurant dressed up in our "theme" garb.  I'd do it without a problem though.


Hmm? This is interesting????


----------



## disney-super-mom

tinkermell said:


> Can we meet Hojo's pool area? Not the best, but at least we could bring our own stuff.



I was just wondering this myself.  I know they've let other groups use the pool area (actually I think it was the water play area) for parties.

That would be nice if we could do that, although my gut tells me they would say no to us.  A "pool party" would be fun though.


----------



## tinkermell

disney-super-mom said:


> I was just wondering this myself.  I know they've let other groups use the pool area (actually I think it was the water play area) for parties.
> 
> That would be nice if we could do that, although my gut tells me they would say no to us.


Now why is that?


----------



## disney-super-mom

tinkermell said:


> Now why is that?



I don't know.  It's just a feeling I have.  I guess all we can do is ask and see what they say, right?


----------



## tinkermell

disney-super-mom said:


> I don't know.  It's just a feeling I have.  I guess all we can do is ask and see what they say, right?



Right!


----------



## mommaU4

Hi girls, 
Just popping in for a bit. I am sorry about the conference room. What a bummer! 

The pool area was offered to us once before, but the concern there is the weather. If it rains, then we would've been SOL so we decided against that. Just something to keep in mind. 

If I think of anything I'll let you know. I hope it works out. A restaurant meet would always work in a pinch but it wouldn't be the same as the fun parties we've had in the past.  

Sending pixie dust for a great solution!!!!!


----------



## 4fosterkids

disney-super-mom said:


> I was just wondering this myself.  I know they've let other groups use the pool area (actually I think it was the water play area) for parties.
> 
> That would be nice if we could do that, although my gut tells me they would say no to us.  A "pool party" would be fun though.



Can you picture us walking in with the trays of Jello Shooters??  LOL
We could tell them we are doing taste tests for Jello, and they are sample cups 

I had mentioned on FB earlier that the Mimi's near us has a big room they use for large groups.  Not sure if all Mimi's have those or not, or what they charge for it.  I've only gone for booster meetings or banquets.
Also there is another coffee shop type restaurant just down the street from Mimi's...but I can't remember the name.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Was it Millies??

The staff there was very friendly when we had a dinner there on our trip......didn't notice if they had a "secluded" area or not......hmmmmmm


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

HoJo's only has one conference room?
I'm pretty sure I would not want to walk over to DTD in whatever garb we'll be wearing. And what about all the ladies who are fond of those jello shots?? We might all get arrested walking back to the hotel for public drunkeness.


----------



## disney-super-mom

mommaU4 said:


> The pool area was offered to us once before, but the concern there is the weather. If it rains, then we would've been SOL so we decided against that. Just something to keep in mind.



Really?  I didn't know that.  That's gives me hope that maybe we COULD score the pool area for our party.  I think that would be fun.  But yes, we would be taking a little bit of chance with the weather.


----------



## MamaKate

I'm going to call around to get some options and then we can figure out what is best.

I'll also email Lorealle to see if the pool area is still an option??

If we do end up having to go with a restaurant, we'll probably have to scale things down a bit.  Maybe scrap some of the decorations and maybe not dress-up (so no one feels uncomfortable).  Also, not sure if we'd be able to bring our own booze into a restaurant .

Once I have more information about the options and costs for other locations, I'll let everyone know.


----------



## disney-super-mom

MamaKate said:


> I'm going to call around to get some options and then we can figure out what is best.
> 
> I'll also email Lorealle to see if the pool area is still an option??
> 
> If we do end up having to go with a restaurant, we'll probably have to scale things down a bit.  Maybe scrap some of the decorations and maybe not dress-up (so no one feels uncomfortable).  Also, not sure if we'd be able to bring our own booze into a restaurant .
> 
> Once I have more information about the options and costs for other locations, I'll let everyone know.



The restaurant option would be my last choice because of the expense and how it limits us on so much of what we enjoy about the M & G party.  I mean, we already have a bunch of opportunities to eat together at different restaurants during the trip.  KWIM?

I think the HOJO pool area or the Fairfield conference room would be better options for us to PARTY like it's 1999!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Can we use another nearby hotel's conference room? Like the Fairfield (since it's the closest to the Hojos). Or do you have to be staying there?


----------



## lulubelle

Yes, we want to PARTY, PARTY, PARTY!
I'm hoping the Fairfield can help us out.  The problem with the pool area in my opinion would be:  lighting (it's dark out!), being cold (I hate being cold) and privacy.  Any guest of Hojo's could in theory just wander up and join the group.  And although Mimi's would be very nice, the cost for food and alcohol would make it prohibitive to a lot of women.  Dinner and a couple of drinks could easily run $40.  I have faith in you Katie, you will find a positive solution for us!


----------



## Queenbillabong

lulubelle said:


> Yes, we want to PARTY, PARTY, PARTY!
> I'm hoping the Fairfield can help us out.  The problem with the pool area in my opinion would be:  lighting (it's dark out!), being cold (I hate being cold) and privacy.  Any guest of Hojo's could in theory just wander up and join the group.



The other possible issue would be whether or not you could serve alcoholic bevvies if it was at the pool versus the conference room...........


I was also going to ask if we know what's happening with the t-shirts??  I know I most probably am not coming on the trip, but I do definitely want a t-shirt still.  Not sure if I missed anything about that - sorry if I have ;-)


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Hi Ladies,

I haven't been on the DIS much at all. I've just been busy or out somewhere running around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




  I hope you guys are doing well   I can't stand this crazy weather we are having...it's cold, then hot and then windy and now my allergies are going crazy.  

I signed up for another session of hip hop and I also tried out a funk class that my co-worker asked me to go with her to. It's at a different gym than where I have a membership to and I was given a 7 day pass. The first time I went to the class it was terrible. I couldn't keep up and the instructor was real fast and hard to follow. I ended up walking out because I thought it was for people who had dance experience.  My co-worker asked me to try it again and I decided to give it another shot. I went this week and it was much better than the first time. I think I did okay and the teacher went up to me afterwards and said: "You did really well! Was it much better this time?" and she said: "You did good!"  lol.  I was given an extra 2 weeks free from the sales person so I can take this funk class 2 more times.  

My friends and co-workers noticed that I lost weight. I've been going to the gym and my hip hop class helps. I went to Express and tried on jeans and the sales lady said it looked a little too baggy on me in the booty area. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She suggested I try on a smaller size. I didn't think it would fit but it did and I was so happy! I bought 2 pairs with a coupon I had and they are comfortable and fit well. I dropped 2 pant sizes so far and am happy    I've been told that I seem to be glowing and just so much happier lately and have changed so much.  

I've recently become hooked on go-cart racing. It's so fun and I found an indoor place that has electric ones that go 55MPH. It's so fun and I used a coupon the first time I went but then decided to buy a membership. I found a new stress reliever that is closer than DL   The first time I tried it I was afraid of crashing into the wall but those carts launch like a bat out of hell! It's so fun though  


I hope you guys are doing well.


----------



## Queenbillabong

eatmypixiedust said:


> I've recently become hooked on go-cart racing. It's so fun and I found an indoor place that has electric ones that go 55MPH. It's so fun and I used a coupon the first time I went but then decided to buy a membership. I found a new stress reliever that is closer than DL   The first time I tried it I was afraid of crashing into the wall but those carts launch like a bat out of hell! It's so fun though



That sounds like fun   We have an indoor go kart place near here too that Frank and Jesse love.  I'm a bit to skeered to do it myself - I'm pretty sure I would be crashing into everything I shouldn't be 

Congrats on the weight loss   You go girl!


----------



## toocherie

MamaKate said:


> If we do end up having to go with a restaurant, we'll probably have to scale things down a bit.  Maybe scrap some of the decorations and maybe not dress-up (so no one feels uncomfortable).  Also, not sure if we'd be able to bring our own booze into a restaurant .
> 
> Once I have more information about the options and costs for other locations, I'll let everyone know.



Oh please!  you wimps!  I went to breakfast in my pajamas for a pajama party.  If I can do it we can dress up someway and since we're all doing it no one will feel crazy.  Of course, I also wear a red hat to tea!  But I don't think the restaurant is going to let us bring booze (including jello shots!) in--that's why I think we should look at alternatives.  I would be willing to pay a little more for the party to have it in a private room where we could do what we want.  (well, within reason of course!)


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Queenbillabong said:


> That sounds like fun   We have an indoor go kart place near here too that Frank and Jesse love.  I'm a bit to skeered to do it myself - I'm pretty sure I would be crashing into everything I shouldn't be
> 
> Congrats on the weight loss   You go girl!



  Thank you!    I love the go-kart place. My membership gets me discounts and I end up paying for 1 race (14 laps) for $12 instead of $23.  It's pretty cool   It's so fun to race around and I have gotten better at handling the turns and sharp corners.   You should try it. It's really fun   As long as you brake you won't hit the wall


----------



## MamaKate

toocherie said:


> Oh please!  you wimps!  I went to breakfast in my pajamas for a pajama party.  If I can do it we can dress up someway and since we're all doing it no one will feel crazy.  Of course, I also wear a red hat to tea!  But I don't think the restaurant is going to let us bring booze (including jello shots!) in--that's why I think we should look at alternatives.  I would be willing to pay a little more for the party to have it in a private room where we could do what we want.  (well, within reason of course!)



Personally, I don't mind dressing up where ever we end up .  I've been calling around and I haven't found the perfect location yet.

As far as Fairfield Inn, you can not bring ANY outside food and beverages, so everything has to be bought through them.  The minimum to rent the room is $700 and the dinners average $18/per person and sodas/waters are $2/each (I didn't even get the prices for alcohol).  The hard part is, everyone has to order the same item to eat.  So if our whole group decides on this, we will definitely meet the $700 minimum.  However, we'll have to cut back on the alcohol (we probably could smuggle in some Jell-O shots ).  But we will be able to have a private space with decorations and games.

Lorealle said it doesn't look good to use the pool area, but once she knows for sure she will get back to me.  I've called a few other places and once I find a few other options, we can decide as a group what is best.


----------



## disney-super-mom

Well BOOOOOOOO on the Fairfield!!!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

I second that BOO !! I don't want to be a complainer but being a vegetarian I would not be having the food since it all that to be the same.


----------



## tinkermell

MamaKate said:


> Personally, I don't mind dressing up where ever we end up .  I've been calling around and I haven't found the perfect location yet.
> 
> As far as Fairfield Inn, you can not bring ANY outside food and beverages, so everything has to be bought through them.  The minimum to rent the room is $700 and the dinners average $18/per person and sodas/waters are $2/each (I didn't even get the prices for alcohol).  The hard part is, everyone has to order the same item to eat.  So if our whole group decides on this, we will definitely meet the $700 minimum.  However, we'll have to cut back on the alcohol (we probably could smuggle in some Jell-O shots ).  But we will be able to have a private space with decorations and games.
> 
> Lorealle said it doesn't look good to use the pool area, but once she knows for sure she will get back to me.  I've called a few other places and once I find a few other options, we can decide as a group what is best.


$700,00!?! Youza!! And dinner for $18.00?!? How about just appetizers? LOL! 

I third the _*BOOOOOO*_ on Fairfield!!


----------



## Queenbillabong

Mel - did you see my question about the t-shirts???


----------



## tinkermell

Queenbillabong said:


> Mel - did you see my question about the t-shirts???


What happened? I have 2 posts?

See next post.
vvvv


----------



## tinkermell

Queenbillabong said:


> Mel - did you see my question about the t-shirts???


 I'm not sure?

Was it if you could order one, even if you will not be there?

Or was it something else?


----------



## disney-super-mom

This is probably a dumb question, but how does the Fairfield cater meetings/events in their conference room......the only onsite restaurant is a Pizza Hut, and then there is Millie's right there.  I mean, is the catering providing through Pizza Hut or Millie's? 

They must have a contract with someone to cater and then the Fairfield takes a percentage of the sales?


----------



## Queenbillabong

Queenbillabong said:


> I was also going to ask if we know what's happening with the t-shirts??  I know I most probably am not coming on the trip, but I do definitely want a t-shirt still.  Not sure if I missed anything about that - sorry if I have ;-)



I was wanting to know if there's any more info about these yet - cost, etc.


----------



## tinkermell

disney-super-mom said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but how does the Fairfield cater meetings/events in their conference room......the only onsite restaurant is a Pizza Hut, and then there is Millie's right there.  I mean, is the catering providing through Pizza Hut or Millie's?
> 
> They must have a contract with someone to cater and then the Fairfield takes a percentage of the sales?


I was wondering the same thing? 



Queenbillabong said:


> I was wanting to know if there's any more info about these yet - cost, etc.


No. I haven't found out anything new lately. 

I will start on it again. 

My biggest thing I want to find out, is what kind of tees to use. Kaitlyn has  lots of tees, done for her sports and church clubs. I have been feeling them for softness and quality.  LOL! 

Of course those of you who want to send me a tee, that is fine too!  

I'm excited to get things going again! 

BTW-I *do* hope you can make it!


----------



## Zoemakes5

Steph, can you add me to lists, please.  If you want a more detailed list via PM, let me know.

Also, Laurie and I (and maybe my friend Juliette) are going to room together at HoJo's.  

I wonder if any of the other hotels nearby have any options for conference rooms?  I know there's a few other places right there....maybe that would be an option for the meet and greet.  Another option might be to do a room hop, where we divvy up into smalll groups and hop from room to room for drinks/munchies/etc. with a few people hosting rooms.  Then maybe ending up in a central courtyard for a group event...say like the exchange and snack bar.  I can't remember for the life of me what that's called, but we've done it with church groups around the holiday with appetizers and drinks, first course, main entree and deserts all at different people's houses.  You end up "serving" alot of people, but not with all of them together.  

Saying hi to everyone!!!  

Love the go karts, too!  I'm getting so excited about the ladies trip!


----------



## disney-super-mom

The Carousel Inn and suites has a Parkview meeting and special event room overlooking Disneyland.  I think that would be a good option for us. 

Here is a picture of the room.







I don't *_think_* they require you to cater an event through them, although they say catering platters are available at the on-site Quiznos, which technically wouldn't be so bad since they serve pretty good sandwiches, salads, and soups.


----------



## MaiynaMouse

I know I've been "hit and miss" but I'm seriously contemplating.  Is there anyone who is planning the trip but needs a room mate.  I don't mind the cost.....I just want to have fun and think that will be with someone who enjoys Disney as much as I do.  I'd love to stay at the Grand and probably will (with or without a roommate) but willing to consider all options.  Do I sound desperate??????


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Zoemakes5 said:


> I can't remember for the life of me what that's called, but we've done it with church groups around the holiday with appetizers and drinks, first course, main entree and deserts all at different people's houses.  You end up "serving" alot of people, but not with all of them together.



It's called Progressive Dinner. We did them when I was in Camp Fire Girls and my DD's had then in Girl Scouts. They were so much fun.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

disney-super-mom said:


> The Carousel Inn and suites has a Parkview meeting and special event room overlooking Disneyland.  I think that would be a good option for us.
> 
> Here is a picture of the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't *_think_* they require you to cater an event through them, although they say catering platters are available at the on-site Quiznos, which technically wouldn't be so bad since they serve pretty good sandwiches, salads, and soups.



That's a nice looking room.


----------



## 4fosterkids

DizNee Luver said:


> Was it Millies??
> 
> The staff there was very friendly when we had a dinner there on our trip......didn't notice if they had a "secluded" area or not......hmmmmmm





disney-super-mom said:


> The Carousel Inn and suites has a Parkview meeting and special event room overlooking Disneyland.  I think that would be a good option for us.
> 
> Here is a picture of the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't *_think_* they require you to cater an event through them, although they say catering platters are available at the on-site Quiznos, which technically wouldn't be so bad since they serve pretty good sandwiches, salads, and soups.



What an awesome room!  I'm a little scared to know what that may cost.

Aren't some gals staying at the Grand?  Is there a DVC conference room we can use, or we could just crash the fireplace area in our jammies and takeover the joint 
Has anybody inquired who is using the conference room and what hours they are using it?  Could we do it before their time, or maybe they only are using it for an hour or so?  Could we bribe them to use it Friday night?  I can't believe another group has already booked it!!

hmmmm...
I hope all the Diva's and those with little goblins have a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## BillyFan

wendypooh22 said:


> We have done this twice and loved it both times.  You get a TON of food and it is GOOD!!
> 
> Does anyone else think that the guy that plays the guitar (reddish hair and freckles) look like one of the Waltons?



I know who you are talking about, and he played Jason Walton.  My husband asked him.  We've seen him in the pirate band and also playing with the Miner 49ers.



4fosterkids said:


> Can you picture us walking in with the trays of Jello Shooters??  LOL
> We could tell them we are doing taste tests for Jello, and they are sample cups
> 
> I had mentioned on FB earlier that the Mimi's near us has a big room they use for large groups.  Not sure if all Mimi's have those or not, or what they charge for it.  I've only gone for booster meetings or banquets.
> Also there is another coffee shop type restaurant just down the street from Mimi's...but I can't remember the name.



Mimi's is not a bad idea.  They have a pretty extensive menu, and probably offer catering trays, if we want to go that way, instead of a sit-down meal.
Wow~lots of commas!



disney-super-mom said:


> The Carousel Inn and suites has a Parkview meeting and special event room overlooking Disneyland.  I think that would be a good option for us.
> 
> Here is a picture of the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't *_think_* they require you to cater an event through them, although they say catering platters are available at the on-site Quiznos, which technically wouldn't be so bad since they serve pretty good sandwiches, salads, and soups.



Nice room!  Did you find any pricing for that?

I think there might be a room at the Anaheim Plaza also.


----------



## 21yankees

Ladies I apologize for not being here this past week. I can't get into specifics but a person I directly supervise received a DUI. I have been dealing with the outcome this last week.

If you need anything updated on page 1 please PM the information that way I can without issue update it accordingly.


Hope you all have a nice weekend. I'm going to attempt catching up this weekend and will update the thread title once I do.

steph


----------



## disney-super-mom

BillyFan said:


> Nice room!  Did you find any pricing for that?



I tried calling them for pricing just before 6:00pm this evening, but their group planner was already gone for the day.  I'll try again tomorrow, although it's possible that the person I need to speak with won't be back in until Monday morning.


----------



## disney-super-mom

MaiynaMouse said:


> I know I've been "hit and miss" but I'm seriously contemplating.  Is there anyone who is planning the trip but needs a room mate.  I don't mind the cost.....I just want to have fun and think that will be with someone who enjoys Disney as much as I do.  I'd love to stay at the Grand and probably will (with or without a roommate) but willing to consider all options.  Do I sound desperate??????



Not at all!  I know there are others looking for a roommate too, and they ALL enjoy Disney.  And well, the Grand?!!!  Ummm, I don't think you'll have any problems finding roommates.  



4fosterkids said:


> What an awesome room!  I'm a little scared to know what that may cost.
> 
> Aren't some gals staying at the Grand?  Is there a DVC conference room we can use, or we could just crash the fireplace area in our jammies and takeover the joint
> Has anybody inquired who is using the conference room and what hours they are using it?  Could we do it before their time, or maybe they only are using it for an hour or so?  Could we bribe them to use it Friday night?  I can't believe another group has already booked it!



1 - I don't think the cost of the room will be too bad.  Well, not nearly as bad as the one at the Fairfield.  But what do I know?  (Stop, wait, don't answer that.) 

2 - Count me in for taking over the fireplace area and lobby in our jammies. LOL! 

3 - I can't believe someone else has already booked it either!  I mean, when you think about it, it's a Thursday evening.  What other group would have an event on a Thursday evening?  Friday, Saturday, or even Sunday I could understand.  But a Thursday?!!  Weird I tell ya.  

See, now I want to know who.  WHO has the room booked for that Thursday?  And for how long? 



21yankees said:


> Ladies I apologize for not being here this past week. I can't get into specifics but a person I directly supervise received a DUI. I have been dealing with the outcome this last week.
> 
> If you need anything updated on page 1 please PM the information that way I can without issue update it accordingly.
> 
> 
> Hope you all have a nice weekend. I'm going to attempt catching up this weekend and will update the thread title once I do.
> 
> steph



Ugh, that sounds awful Steph.  I'm sorry you've had such a yucky week.  That doesn't sound fun at all.  I really hope you have a have a nice weekend with the kiddos for Halloween.  You need it.


----------



## karylrocks

Even though I won't be attending this year, I have been thinking about the Meet & Greet issue. Last year was my first time and what I really liked about it was that it seemed so private and we were able to bring our own food and drinks. It would be great if you could find another place that would allow that, but I would not be surprised if you can't. I suggest that you don't throw out the idea of having the party on Friday night instead if you can get HoJo. You could plan another meal for Thursday night and that way the new ladies would have a chance to get to know a few Divas ahead of time. As a newbie, the party is kind of ovewhelming meeting everyone at once and I was glad I had a chance to meet a few people at lunch.


----------



## 21yankees

Zoemakes5 said:


> Steph, can you add me to lists, please.  If you want a more detailed list via PM, let me know.
> 
> Also, Laurie and I (and maybe my friend Juliette) are going to room together at HoJo's.



PM me your specific requests unless you want me to add you and your friend to all of the lists that are out right now.

Sorry for the chaos of this but work took over my life for the past 7 days. 

steph


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

Just a quick drop in to say hi.  I hope everyone has had a great Saturday.  

DD and I went to a wedding today.  It was beautiful but alittle cold.  It was outdoors in northern california.  God was on their side though - the rain stopped and it cleared up a little.

As a newbie here, I would like to say that I'm really looking forward to some sort of meet and greet on Thursday night if it's possible. I'm sending happy thoughts that everything works out.  If there is anything I can do - like make phone calls just let me know.  I'd be more than willing to help out.

Well everyone have a great Sunday.  Weekends just go by too quickly.

Jodi


----------



## 4fosterkids

Steph, sorry to hear things have been difficult   I hope they improve soon.

I ran into some of the Diva's at Disneyland today...a few times  (Cheryl, Linda, Breezy, Jane and Vicki)  It was fun to see them.  They said they had fun at the Halloween party last night too 

Happy Halloween Eve!!  We're having a big family party tomorrow.  I can't wait, but am tired trying to finish everything.  We're bbq'ing brauts, pumpkin carving contest, costume contest, crafts, bobbing for apples and making/decorating caramel apples, along with our usual washers, scrabble, lawn darts, puzzles and food galore


----------



## lulubelle

Hi Everyone 

Jill - It was so great to see you today!  I hope we are still on for the Holiday Tour on Dec 12  We did have so much fun on Friday and today.  I got home about an hour ago and am exhausted.  The girls all spoiled me all weekend for my birthday (even got me a Disney cake at lunch today) and we were so lucky that the rain only came when we were sleeping.

Hi Jodi, I hope you come, it's a lot of fun.  Looking forward to meeting you.

I trust in the M&G committee to find an alternative place for our gathering.  Maybe finding out who does have the Hojo room booked and badgering or bribing them may work. 

Happy Halloween to all my Diva friends.


----------



## jordansmomma

Linda~ it sounds like you had a FABULOUS birthday! 

Jill~ You always do such fun things with your family!

Happy Halloween ladies! Have a great day!


----------



## disney-super-mom

*Linda...*


----------



## QueenDoOver

lulubelle said:


> Yes, we want to PARTY, PARTY, PARTY!
> I'm hoping the Fairfield can help us out.  The problem with the pool area in my opinion would be:  lighting (it's dark out!), being cold (I hate being cold) and privacy.  Any guest of Hojo's could in theory just wander up and join the group.  And although Mimi's would be very nice, the cost for food and alcohol would make it prohibitive to a lot of women.  Dinner and a couple of drinks could easily run $40.  I have faith in you Katie, you will find a positive solution for us!





disney-super-mom said:


> *Linda...*




Well I totally missed this!  Happy Birthday Dear Linda.  Glad to hear that you were spoiled as you deserve to be!
Tracey


----------



## QueenDoOver

MaiynaMouse said:


> I know I've been "hit and miss" but I'm seriously contemplating.  Is there anyone who is planning the trip but needs a room mate.  I don't mind the cost.....I just want to have fun and think that will be with someone who enjoys Disney as much as I do.  I'd love to stay at the Grand and probably will (with or without a roommate) but willing to consider all options.  Do I sound desperate??????



I still have not figured out all the details of how I am going to get to come, but I am determined to.  I will want a roomy for fun too.  The Grand is probably out of my price range unless we had a true Diva experience with more roommates, and the price was really great! Would you consider HOJO's? 
I missed last year, but the year before I had two different roomies that I had never met in person, and it was really fun to meet them.  Both of them turned out to be really interested women.


----------



## QueenDoOver

Maybe Jim at DVC could grease the wheels for us to use a conference room for our meet and greet if we gave him an "in" for a DVC presentation

Cheryl could probably negotiate that one for us


----------



## toocherie

disney-super-mom said:


> Well BOOOOOOOO on the Fairfield!!!!





disney-super-mom said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but how does the Fairfield cater meetings/events in their conference room......the only onsite restaurant is a Pizza Hut, and then there is Millie's right there.  I mean, is the catering providing through Pizza Hut or Millie's?
> 
> They must have a contract with someone to cater and then the Fairfield takes a percentage of the sales?



Capri:  who did you talk to?  I swear when i called a couple of years ago it was not that expensive--and we could order pizza from their pizza hut.  




QueenDoOver said:


> Maybe Jim at DVC could grease the wheels for us to use a conference room for our meet and greet if we gave him an "in" for a DVC presentation
> 
> Cheryl could probably negotiate that one for us



Actually, I can't--for a lot of reasons but the main one being Jim is no longer with DVC!


----------



## toocherie

I know it's a little out of the way, but I know Dawn and Bob and Sally love staying at the Holiday Inn (I think it's on Walnut) and I'm wondering if they have a conference room and if so if it's a bit less expensive.

I just plugged in our dates and a two queen room on their Entertainment Rate is $77 a night--not that dramatically different from the Hojo's.  And the ART bus stops right in front of the hotel.  They do have conference facilities (but given that it's a Sunday I doubt their conference planners are there today).

But I'm thinking it might be time to re-think Hojo's.  Seriously, I love Lorealle but I've never felt like we were a priority by the hotel--I know we end up not booking that many rooms (I and some others are staying DVC this year, for example) but we've been a somewhat loyal group and I feel like every year we're on the "will we or won't we get the conference room merry-go-round."  And I think the conference room they do have is too small to really accommodate our group any longer.  It was very difficult to move around last year.

The other suggestion would be to look into prices for Carousel since they appear to have a nice room.  I have some friends that stay there and love it (although I think January had a not so nice experience there).  But they also have some pretty large suites too.  And I think they are closer to the entrance to the parks.  Just some thoughts.


----------



## sierranevada

MaiynaMouse said:


> I know I've been "hit and miss" but I'm seriously contemplating.  Is there anyone who is planning the trip but needs a room mate.  I don't mind the cost.....I just want to have fun and think that will be with someone who enjoys Disney as much as I do.  I'd love to stay at the Grand and probably will (with or without a roommate) but willing to consider all options.  Do I sound desperate??????



Okay - I keep coming back to this thread.  I have never been on a Dis Diva trip (although I saw the group last Feb in front of the castle ).  I don't really know anyone but can't imagine that I would be the only one going single for the first time so am seriously contemplating going on the trip.

MaiynaMouse - the Grand would be my first choice - I love that hotel.  I will send you a PM.

Okay guys - talk me into it!!


----------



## toocherie

sierranevada said:


> MaiynaMouse - the Grand would be my first choice - I love that hotel.  I will send you a PM.
> 
> Okay guys - talk me into it!!



YOU HAVE TO GO!  I've seen you around here for quite a long time so it's a must at this point!  And you're only in the Bay area-not like ladies who are coming from B.C. or Texas or Kansas City or areas MUCH further away!


----------



## 21yankees

sierranevada said:


> Okay - I keep coming back to this thread.  I have never been on a Dis Diva trip (although I saw the group last Feb in front of the castle ).  I don't really know anyone but can't imagine that I would be the only one going single for the first time so am seriously contemplating going on the trip.
> 
> MaiynaMouse - the Grand would be my first choice - I love that hotel.  I will send you a PM.
> 
> Okay guys - talk me into it!!



Around this time 4 years ago this group started and for the most part no one knew anyone going on that trip. It's amazing how much you'll find in common with a group of ladies you haven't met when you start off with a big common factor, that being we all love Disney. 

I hope you decide to come, feel free to ask any questions you may have and remember that the meals, scavenger hunt, pictures, etc are all optional so don't feel that you have to do anything you're not interested in.

steph


----------



## disney-super-mom

toocherie said:


> Capri:  who did you talk to?  I swear when i called a couple of years ago it was not that expensive--and we could order pizza from their pizza hut.



It was Katie who called, but I was shocked when I heard the price, and still don't know how they cater. 



toocherie said:


> I know it's a little out of the way, but I know Dawn and Bob and Sally love staying at the Holiday Inn (I think it's on Walnut) and I'm wondering if they have a conference room and if so if it's a bit less expensive.
> 
> I just plugged in our dates and a two queen room on their Entertainment Rate is $77 a night--not that dramatically different from the Hojo's.  And the ART bus stops right in front of the hotel.  They do have conference facilities (but given that it's a Sunday I doubt their conference planners are there today).
> 
> But I'm thinking it might be time to re-think Hojo's.  Seriously, I love Lorealle but I've never felt like we were a priority by the hotel--I know we end up not booking that many rooms (I and some others are staying DVC this year, for example) but we've been a somewhat loyal group and I feel like every year we're on the "will we or won't we get the conference room merry-go-round."  And I think the conference room they do have is too small to really accommodate our group any longer.  It was very difficult to move around last year.
> 
> The other suggestion would be to look into prices for Carousel since they appear to have a nice room.  I have some friends that stay there and love it (although I think January had a not so nice experience there).  But they also have some pretty large suites too.  And I think they are closer to the entrance to the parks.  Just some thoughts.



I'm going to call the Carousel tomorrow and ask about their event room, which did look really nice.  I'm crossing my fingers that it's affordable and available. 

I know what you're mean about the HOJO and Lorealle.  I'm still in serious disbelief that the conference room is already booked this early for March, and especially for a Thursday evening.  Seriously?!!  I can't believe it.  I just don't.  I think maybe we're getting a subtle boot from the HOJO.


----------



## QueenDoOver

I  think it is a great idea to see what the options are.  I know that anyplace we go, the key to negotiating the best deal for a banquet room is going to be to know what you want and how much you can pay.

The room rates are usually only to guarantee a minimum order.  So it doesn't really matter if the rate is $400 or $700.  They won't allow outside food, and the minimum food order will likely exceed the amount they set for the room at anyrate.

For example:  Red Lion charges $400.   They have dinners served at $29 + tip of 20% plus tax.   Just 15 people eating will meet that minimum.  They also have an appetizer option for $18 per person.  You could do that with a no host bar and then 25 people would meet the minimum.    But someone will have to put their credit card on the line, and I don't think that is fair to do without sending in some cash.

Anyhow,  I have negotiated tons of these sorts of meetings for my company that I used to work for.  They are actually pretty negotiable.  So say we all agree that we are willing to pay $20 a person, and then the bar can be no host, so those that want to can buy drinks or not.  (hey we can buy sodas and sneak in our bottles)  The person negotiating basically calls up and says this is my budget, what can you do for me.  I am considering several options, and value is important.   so on and so forth

Another option is the Hotel Menage.  The pricing there is a lot less for some reason.  Worth checking out.

Let me know if I can help.
Tracey


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

disney-super-mom said:


> I know what you're mean about the HOJO and Lorealle.  I'm still in serious disbelief that the conference room is already booked this early for March, and especially for a Thursday evening.  Seriously?!!  I can't believe it.  I just don't.  I think maybe we're getting a subtle boot from the HOJO.



Maybe someone could call the HoJo just as a regular person, just wanting a little info on the conference room. No mention of the Diva trip at all.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

HAPPY HALLOWEEN !


----------



## toocherie

disney-super-mom said:


> It was Katie who called, but I was shocked when I heard the price, and still don't know how they cater.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to call the Carousel tomorrow and ask about their event room, which did look really nice.  I'm crossing my fingers that it's affordable and available.
> 
> I know what you're mean about the HOJO and Lorealle.  I'm still in serious disbelief that the conference room is already booked this early for March, and especially for a Thursday evening.  Seriously?!!  I can't believe it.  I just don't.  I think maybe we're getting a subtle boot from the HOJO.





VintageDisneyRules said:


> Maybe someone could call the HoJo just as a regular person, just wanting a little info on the conference room. No mention of the Diva trip at all.



I didn't mean for my comment to trigger a backlash against Hojo--they are a great hotel and their ET rate cannot be beat!  However, we don't rent THAT many rooms from them (considering those that stay elsewhere and doubling up) so if there is another group that is larger I don't blame them for giving priority to that group.  And it doesn't surprise me that a group might have it for Thursday night--because if you had a Thurs. Fri conf. followed by a weekend at Disneyland that would make sense.  But I seriously felt claustraphobic last year and felt like I couldn't mix and mingle as much as I wanted to and meet some of the new gals on the first night because I couldn't get to them.  The perils of our success huh?

So I think the fact that they've told us the room is not available is a signal that we should--like Tracey said--look at other options.  There are enough ladies that are local and driving that I'm sure we wouldn't mind being a bus service for one night if needed!  Or if we end up on the ART route that is an option too.  Tracey--I hadn't thought of Hotel Menage--I heard their food is pretty good!

Just additional thoughts--since I have never been one to hold back.


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

sierranevada said:


> Okay - I keep coming back to this thread.  I have never been on a Dis Diva trip (although I saw the group last Feb in front of the castle ).  I don't really know anyone but can't imagine that I would be the only one going single for the first time so am seriously contemplating going on the trip.
> 
> MaiynaMouse - the Grand would be my first choice - I love that hotel.  I will send you a PM.
> 
> Okay guys - talk me into it!!



I'm new here too.  The girls are a great bunch and I think this trip will be a lot of fun.  They are very open and welcoming and all seem to have a great sense of humor.

I'm coming solo from Chico (Northern California).  I think you should come too.  What's the worst that can happen....a weekend at the Happiest Place on Earth .  Sounds pretty good to me.  More likely though - we'll have a great time, meet great people and be at the Happiest Place on Earth.

Jodi


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

lulubelle said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Jill - It was so great to see you today!  I hope we are still on for the Holiday Tour on Dec 12  We did have so much fun on Friday and today.  I got home about an hour ago and am exhausted.  The girls all spoiled me all weekend for my birthday (even got me a Disney cake at lunch today) and we were so lucky that the rain only came when we were sleeping.
> 
> Hi Jodi, I hope you come, it's a lot of fun.  Looking forward to meeting you.
> 
> I trust in the M&G committee to find an alternative place for our gathering.  Maybe finding out who does have the Hojo room booked and badgering or bribing them may work.
> 
> Happy Halloween to all my Diva friends.



Thanks Lulubell - I will be there and I'm looking forward to meeting you too .


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

disney-super-mom said:


> It was Katie who called, but I was shocked when I heard the price, and still don't know how they cater.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to call the Carousel tomorrow and ask about their event room, which did look really nice.  I'm crossing my fingers that it's affordable and available.
> 
> I know what you're mean about the HOJO and Lorealle.  I'm still in serious disbelief that the conference room is already booked this early for March, and especially for a Thursday evening.  Seriously?!!  I can't believe it.  I just don't.  I think maybe we're getting a subtle boot from the HOJO.




When you call, you might want to see if they will give a discounted rate on rooms at the Carousel if a certain number are booked like hotels do when you book for a wedding.  It's a long shot but maybe something  close to the Hojos rate could worked out.  I'd be more than willing to change my reservation if it would help out the situation.

Good luck with them - sending Pixie Dust your way


----------



## tinkermell

sierranevada said:


> Okay - I keep coming back to this thread.  I have never been on a Dis Diva trip (although I saw the group last Feb in front of the castle ).  I don't really know anyone but can't imagine that I would be the only one going single for the first time so am seriously contemplating going on the trip.
> 
> MaiynaMouse - the Grand would be my first choice - I love that hotel.  I will send you a PM.
> 
> Okay guys - talk me into it!!


My name is Melody. Nice to meet you! 
I'm here to talk you into it!!  What other chance will you have to get away, and and do what ever your heart's desire is at DL? Not to mention meeting  some really nice and I must say *normal* ladies.  I know it is kind of weird at first to meet someone you have only meant on the internet, but it doesn't take long to hang. Really we do have a lot of fun, and the time flies. DOOO IT!! 



Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> I'm new here too.  The girls are a great bunch and I think this trip will be a lot of fun.  They are very open and welcoming and all seem to have a great sense of humor.
> 
> I'm coming solo from Chico (Northern California).  I think you should come too.  What's the worst that can happen....a weekend at the Happiest Place on Earth .  Sounds pretty good to me.  More likely though - we'll have a great time, meet great people and be at the Happiest Place on Earth.
> 
> Jodi


Hi again Jodi! It's nice to see you around. You have a wonderful attitude about coming along for the trip. It will be nice to meet you too. 

Maiyna Mouse, Welcome! 
Ditto everything that I just said to SierraNevada!!


----------



## tinkermell

So I must be out to lunch. 

I didn't know it was your birthday Linda. Sorry. 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU,* 
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU,* 
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR LINDA....*
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! *


----------



## toocherie

Mel--you were eight minutes early.  Linda's birthday is TODAY (Monday).

so you weren't late at all!


----------



## toocherie

21yankees said:


> steph



Steph:  is the dancing Mickey banana (or whatever it is) in your tag new?


----------



## Queenbillabong

toocherie said:


> Steph:  is the dancing Mickey banana (or whatever it is) in your tag new?



Cheryl - that's been there for quite a while now


----------



## QueenDoOver

Ok, I officially feel like a woman with commitment issues and it is no wonder I don't have a roomy.  I am listed as trodrigue, if she comes...

Well, I do deserve it, if I say so myself.

Anyhow...if I come, I am sort of interested in doing the Fantasmic Desert seating.  I would never do with the family because they would not appreciate it enough for me to pay that much money.  I, on the otherhand would truly appreciate that experience

Wondering if anyone else would be interested?  If I come...

But I am figuring out a way to come, I swear!


----------



## mommaU4

Tracey, if I was going, I'd love to be your roomy and eat dessert with you while watching Fantasmic! I know you'll find someone. 




Good morning ladies!! Hope you all had a wonderful Halloween. I've been reading along while not posting much. Wishing you all luck on the Meet and Greet dilemma. I am sure something will work out. Things usually work out in the end. 


Welcome, welcome, welcome to all the new ladies!! 

Always good to see new members.  Just wish I would be there to meet you all, but I am sitting this one out. You're in great hands with Steph/21yankees. She's amazing, as are all the ladies in this group. They rock!!! 


Linda, a very happy birthday wish for you. I posted on FB but wanted to make sure to say it again. Double wishes for you my friend!! 


Also finally, just wanted to mention that the sign-ups for the Christmas stocking exchange start today. I won't be starting a sign-up thread, but I sent the info out in PMs here and on FB. IF you are interested, and did not receive a message from me, please send me a PM letting me know and I will get the info right out to you. 
Keep in mind the exchanges are for previous trip members and/or for those attending this upcoming trip. It's going to be fun! Who doesn't love a stocking?? 



Happy Monday and Happy November to you all. 
Take care, 
Beth


----------



## toocherie

Tracey:  I will do F! seating with you!  It's the only way I'll do it (no sitting on the ground for me).

BTW--forgot to tell you all that I had an accident on HMH Friday night.  I was getting on, my fanny pack got caught, I had one foot on the Doombuggy and one foot on the moving platform and I was screaming at the CM (who was looking right at me) to stop the platform--if she had done it immediately I would have been fine.  But she didn't.  So I ended up on the ground.  Poor Vicki was with me and afraid I was going to get drug under the car.  I needed help getting up (those dern replaced knees) but otherwise seem fine.  I think from now on I am going to ask them to slow down the platform for me.


----------



## sierranevada

Okay - I'm in!  Would love to have a roommate at one of the DLR hotels - prefer GCH or DLH (new room of course!).  So I will answer the questions:


1. Are you coming - Currently planning on coming!

2. Are bringing someone that isn't a member of the Dis - not at this time

3. Who're you're rooming with (or if you're looking for a roomie)? - Looking for a roomie at a DLR hotel

4. Are you planning on attending the Meet & Greet Party? YES!

5. Are you interested in ordering the AWESOME Shirt Mel has worked on for the group? YES!

6. Would you like to do one (or more) of the WOC dining options? If yes, which one(s)? YES!  Love Ariel's but will go with the majority.

I would also like to do the Segway tour, Walk in Walt's Footsteps and/or F! Seating.  So Cheryl & Tracey, I will do F! with you guys!  Anyone interested in either of the other tours?

Step - go ahead and add me to the front page.  Not sure how I send you a photo?

So guess I will introduce myself.  My name is Bridget, I have been married to Craig (a former muggle who I am slowly converting!) for 17 years this Saturday!  We have one son, Connor, who is 14 1/2 and a freshman in High School - he loves Disneyland like me!  My hubby and I are owners of an event planning company here in Northern California  We have a golden retriever (Kona - my avatar) and a cat.  We love to travel all over and are DVC owners at AKV.  I am a big walker - walk several miles every day with my dog and do a half marathon each year - walking, not running!

I am pretty easy going and will go with the flow as far as dining options, etc.  Although I love Napa Rose!  Just excited to go with ladies who love disney!


----------



## toocherie

sierranevada said:


> We have a golden retriever (Kona - my avatar) and a cat.
> 
> Although I love Napa Rose!  Just excited to go with ladies who love disney!



Bridget:  I love your avatar!  And I think we will be doing a Napa Rose night (maybe Sunday).  We did it last year (I think there were 10 or so of us) and it was really fun!


----------



## disney-super-mom

QueenDoOver said:


> Ok, I officially feel like a woman with commitment issues and it is no wonder I don't have a roomy.  I am listed as trodrigue, if she comes...
> 
> Well, I do deserve it, if I say so myself.
> 
> Anyhow...if I come, I am sort of interested in doing the Fantasmic Desert seating.  I would never do with the family because they would not appreciate it enough for me to pay that much money.  I, on the otherhand would truly appreciate that experience
> 
> Wondering if anyone else would be interested?  If I come...
> 
> But I am figuring out a way to come, I swear!



I really hope you come! 

How much is the Fantasmic Desert seating? 



toocherie said:


> Tracey:  I will do F! seating with you!  It's the only way I'll do it (no sitting on the ground for me).
> 
> BTW--forgot to tell you all that I had an accident on HMH Friday night.  I was getting on, my fanny pack got caught, I had one foot on the Doombuggy and one foot on the moving platform and I was screaming at the CM (who was looking right at me) to stop the platform--if she had done it immediately I would have been fine.  But she didn't.  So I ended up on the ground.  Poor Vicki was with me and afraid I was going to get drug under the car.  I needed help getting up (those dern replaced knees) but otherwise seem fine.  I think from now on I am going to ask them to slow down the platform for me.



That sounds horrible.  It's lucky you weren't seriously injured.  I'm so glad you're okay! 



sierranevada said:


> Okay - I'm in!



WELCOME BRIDGET!!!


----------



## MamaKate

I did a quick skim of what's going on and I've been so busy lately, my head is spinning.

First of all,

*Happy Birthday to Linda *.  It's sounds like you all had a fabulous time this weekend!!!  

Cheryl~ I hope you are okay.  Did DL at least apologize???



toocherie said:


> Capri:  who did you talk to?  I swear when i called a couple of years ago it was not that expensive--and we could order pizza from their pizza hut.



Cheryl~ I'm the one who spoke to them and they no longer do the pizza.  The now use a catering company who provides all the food so I think that is why it is so high now.

As far as HOJO, Lorealle said that the room is booked for the whole day on Thursday.  There is an all day conference going on, but I didn't ask who it was??  She's still checking on the pool area, but it doesn't seem like it would be a good option anyway.

Hopefully Capri gets some good news from the Carousel Inn .


----------



## MamaKate

toocherie said:


> Tracey:  I will do F! seating with you!  It's the only way I'll do it (no sitting on the ground for me).
> .



I'm also interested in the Fantasmic seating .


----------



## sierranevada

toocherie said:


> Bridget:  I love your avatar!  And I think we will be doing a Napa Rose night (maybe Sunday).  We did it last year (I think there were 10 or so of us) and it was really fun!



Thanks - I should update soon since he is growing!

And if we do Napa Rose, count me in!


----------



## disney-super-mom

Hey ladies

I just got off the phone with the Carousel Inn and suites, and the gal who is in charge of booking the event room will not be in until Wednesday. She is supposed to call me when she gets in.

Before I talk to her, I wanted to know this.....how much are we willing to spend for the room.  What I mean is, if she says the room is $400 (and we don't have to cater through them), should we book it?  

With around 40 ladies, that would be $10 each for the room.

I just need to have an idea of what everyone is willing to spend before booking it (if it's available).  I think $10-$15 is pretty reasonable.  What do the rest of you think?

Also, if we end up hitting road black after road block trying to find a space for the Meet and Greet party, we're going to need a plan B. 

I was really thinking about this and thought we could do something a little simpler that we could host in a large hotel room or suite, such as a wine and cheese reception.  Just a place where on Thursday evening we all have a location to get together, have a nice glass of wine, some cheese and crackers, cold cuts, veggies and dips, say hello to everyone, meet the new gals, give each other hugs, catch up, ect....you know what I mean.  Just a simple but elegant reception and a space to mingle and relax.

So those are my thoughts for now:

A) How much are we willing to spend per/person if we can book the Carousel?

B) A plan B.


----------



## toocherie

Capri:  my thoughts:

If we have to spend $10-15 for the room plus the usual $10 or so for the food and beverage costs, then we're up to $25 and at that point I think we should be looking at Mimi's or some other restaurant that might have a private space.


----------



## MamaKate

toocherie said:


> If we have to spend $10-15 for the room plus the usual $10 or so for the food and beverage costs, then we're up to $25 and at that point I think we should be looking at Mimi's or some other restaurant that might have a private space.



I have called Mimi's about a group ressie and here is the info:

-The room comfortably fits 40-44 people (there is no room charge)
-It's a semi-private room
-Can not make the reservation between the times of 6:30-8:30pm
-They ask that you limit the food choices to 3-5 items per group & that you don't order quiches or pot pies (not including dietary restrictions)
-We can set-up a candy/snack bar and bring in cake/dessert (I think we can smuggle in the jello shots as dessert ).
-We can bring in wine and there is a $5/per bottle corkage fee.
-18% Gratuity automatically added on to bill.


So all in all I think Mimi's is a good Plan B IF we can't secure a room anywhere .  Plus food wise, there meals are reasonably priced.


----------



## disney-super-mom

toocherie said:


> Capri:  my thoughts:
> 
> If we have to spend $10-15 for the room plus the usual $10 or so for the food and beverage costs, then we're up to $25 and at that point I think we should be looking at Mimi's or some other restaurant that might have a private space.



I know what you are saying, but that $20-$25 would include all our drinks (wine, beer, ect) and the ability to actually have a party versus just a dinner, which we already have several planned during the trip.  One drink (a beer, glass of wine, ect) is going to run at least $6-$8.  Add that to a $15 dinner, and you're looking at a total of $21-$23 plus tip.

If we're going to spend that kind of money anyway one way or the other, I'd rather spend it on a party.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Tracey......I love doing the dessert seating & would gladly join you for Fantasmic!!

Cheryl.......how scary & frustrating with the CM's all at the same time.....glad you're ok!

I really hope we find a room for mingling & such for the Meet-n-Greet vs a sit down......as a newbie, I feel I could meet people much easier in a relaxed setting vs a meal.....but that's just my opinion.

I took a fall this morning outside landing on both knees, left elbow & my nose was just inches from the cement   Needless to say.....I'm hurting!!  Time for a pain pill.

*+*+*+*+*+HAPPY BIRTHDAY LINDA*+*+*+*+*+

Hope everyone had a great Halloween & have a super week!!!


----------



## QueenDoOver

toocherie said:


> Tracey:  I will do F! seating with you!  It's the only way I'll do it (no sitting on the ground for me).
> 
> BTW--forgot to tell you all that I had an accident on HMH Friday night.  I was getting on, my fanny pack got caught, I had one foot on the Doombuggy and one foot on the moving platform and I was screaming at the CM (who was looking right at me) to stop the platform--if she had done it immediately I would have been fine.  But she didn't.  So I ended up on the ground.  Poor Vicki was with me and afraid I was going to get drug under the car.  I needed help getting up (those dern replaced knees) but otherwise seem fine.  I think from now on I am going to ask them to slow down the platform for me.



Oh Geesh Cheryl! That sent shivers down my spine!  I am glad you are okay.

Laurie too!  Sounds like a close call!


I am so glad to hear some of you want to do the Fantasmic Desert.  I think it is around $60 or so??  Maybe Steph will add that to the list.  Will likely have to be Fri or Sat though, and I am not picky about which showing either.  

For the M&G, I think it would be worth $10 for the room and then another $10 for food/decoration etc. stuff.  I agree that a sit down dinner is too restrictive to mingling.  I like the idea of MIMI's as an alternative, except for the time restriction, that would be ideal.  Maybe we could push them a bit to allow the start time at 8?  Would that be too late?  Of course that is going to limit the decorating and what not...


----------



## toocherie

QueenDoOver said:


> I am so glad to hear some of you want to do the Fantasmic Desert.  I think it is around $60 or so??  Maybe Steph will add that to the list.  Will likely have to be Fri or Sat though, and I am not picky about which showing either.
> 
> For the M&G, I think it would be worth $10 for the room and then another $10 for food/decoration etc. stuff.  I agree that a sit down dinner is too restrictive to mingling.  I like the idea of MIMI's as an alternative, except for the time restriction, that would be ideal.  Maybe we could push them a bit to allow the start time at 8?  Would that be too late?  Of course that is going to limit the decorating and what not...



Tickets for Fantasmic! are $59.  I *think" there may be an AP discount.  Not sure about that.  If you go to the first showing you can stay in your seats (with your cocoa and dessert) and watch the Fireworks--not the best view (not of the castle) but you can see a lot of it.

I am down with paying $20 to 25 for the meet and greet.  And would prefer a place we could "mingle"--but if we can't find a place I would be good with Mimi's if we can work out the time issue.  The good thing with Mimi's is it right across the street from Hojo's for those staying there.  (Not far to go after!)  And yes, I definitely think we will need jello on the candy/dessert bar.


----------



## sierranevada

toocherie said:


> Tickets for Fantasmic! are $59.  I *think" there may be an AP discount.  Not sure about that.  If you go to the first showing you can stay in your seats (with your cocoa and dessert) and watch the Fireworks--not the best view (not of the castle) but you can see a lot of it.
> 
> I am down with paying $20 to 25 for the meet and greet.  And would prefer a place we could "mingle"--but if we can't find a place I would be good with Mimi's if we can work out the time issue.  The good thing with Mimi's is it right across the street from Hojo's for those staying there.  (Not far to go after!)  And yes, I definitely think we will need jello on the candy/dessert bar.



Unfortunately, no AP discount but I also like the first showing so I can see the fireworks in my seat!  And I like Tracey's idea of putting F! on the list.

I am also fine with paying $25-$25 for the meet and greet.


----------



## jordansmomma

Tracey~ I would be interested in the Fantasmic dessert show. 
Cheryl~ I am glad you are ok!

I am good with paying $20-25 for the meet & greet. Miss Sally Jell-O shots are the BEST!!


----------



## CoMickey

Hi all -

I would also be interested in the F! Dessert seating. I did that last year during our Halloween weekend with Linda and Cheryl and it was a nice treat!  

I am also fine with paying $20 - $25 for the Meet N Greet.  I think it's a really important event and more room to move around would be very nice!

Oh and with Cheryl's Haunted Mansion story..I saw that she was stuck getting in the Doombuggy and it was her fanny pack that was caught on the pull down bar - and then her feet just slipped and she was being drug by the buggy  I was so afraid she was going to get her dress caught under the buggy!  It was such a helpless feeling and I was afraid to leave Cheryl and run to the CM - I was yelling at them to stop and Bree was standing there also not getting into her buggy trying to get their attention - Poor Linda and Jane were already loaded in a buggy or two in front of us and knew something was going on but were really totally helplessly locked in their buggy.  It was so scary and it was amazing that the CM's did not react quicker.  I was so glad when they finally did stop the ride.  I was even happier that Cheryl was not hurt.


----------



## toocherie

Steph:  when you have a minute, could you make the following changes:  


Please add me to Napa Rose, Cafe Orleans, Riverbelle, 

One other thing we need to discuss--if the Scavenger Hunt is in the afternoon, that is going to be an issue with the BBQ gals.  So, the question is do we want to move things around so the BBQ is on Fri. or Sun. instead?  We could do it still on Sat. but would need to make it earlier (and not sure people will want to run around doing quests when they've had a big meal!)


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

toocherie said:


> Steph:  when you have a minute, could you make the following changes:
> 
> 
> Please add me to Napa Rose, Cafe Orleans, Riverbelle,
> 
> One other thing we need to discuss--if the Scavenger Hunt is in the afternoon, that is going to be an issue with the BBQ gals.  So, the question is do we want to move things around so the BBQ is on Fri. or Sun. instead?  We could do it still on Sat. but would need to make it earlier (and not sure people will want to run around doing quests when they've had a big meal!)



Last time I talked to Mel she said to plan the BBQ before the hunt.  Since it's all you can eat I know we don't want to be rushed to get to the hunt on time. Maybe Sunday would be  better.
What do you think BBQ girls?


----------



## sierranevada

Just realized there is more info I should give so Steph, this is for the first page:

In addition to Meet & Greet, T-Shirt and looking for roomie (prefer onsite), please add:
Scavenger Hunt
Celebration Round Up
Napa Rose
Carnation Café
Café Orleans
WOC  either Ariels or Picnic

And could you add Fantasmic!, Walk in Walt' Footsteps & Segway Tour?  And put me down for all.  Hope to get some takers on WIW and/or Segway.

Thanks.


----------



## DizNee Luver

I didn't realize Napa Rose was on the options list.......I'd really like to try this.....of course my hubby will be super jealous, since he's the foodie!!


----------



## QueenDoOver

mommaU4 said:


> Tracey, if I was going, I'd love to be your roomy and eat dessert with you while watching Fantasmic! I know you'll find someone.


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

Good Morning DIS Divas  

I would be fine with paying for the Meet & Greet.   I won't be there until late afternoon on Thursday so I'm still hoping that it will still be in the evening/night.

I signed up for all the meals but it's dawned on me that I won't be there for the whole time (that darn work ) so do we know what meals are when.  If I've missed the schedule I'm sorry.  If it is up can someone point me to the right page?  Thanks much. 

Everyone have a great day!!! Hi Ho Hi Ho its off to work I go. 

Jodi


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> Good Morning DIS Divas
> 
> I would be fine with paying for the Meet & Greet.   I won't be there until late afternoon on Thursday so I'm still hoping that it will still be in the evening/night.
> 
> I signed up for all the meals but it's dawned on me that I won't be there for the whole time (that darn work ) so do we know what meals are when.  If I've missed the schedule I'm sorry.  If it is up can someone point me to the right page?  Thanks much.
> 
> Everyone have a great day!!! Hi Ho Hi Ho its off to work I go.
> 
> Jodi



The meals haven't been set to a day or time yet. As soon as the BBQ girls say if Sunday is OK I'l tell DD Sarah who is making the reservations.


----------



## lulubelle

Having just dined at the BBQ a few days ago, I can tell you I was so stuffed that there is no way I could do the Scavy Hunt right afterwards.  We could barely walk.  In fact I think we took the train a full circle loop and let our bellies settle. 

I think we should change it to Friday or Sunday.  I would like to be added to the Napa Rose list, please.

I hear ya on the work thing, Jodi.  It's never ending!  But with work comes play and my favorite place is DL. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful Tuesday.


----------



## jordansmomma

I think I signed up for the BBQ, I am ok with any day. I am not doing the hunt, so whatever the other girls decide is fine with me.


----------



## MamaKate

I think moving the BBQ to Friday or Sunday will work best.  I think I'm signed up for all meals, but I know once the days are all final, I'll have to cancel a couple (since I won't be there for the full trip).

Steph~ Could you please add me to Napa Rose .  I've always wanted to dine there but the timing has never worked.  I'm going to make it a point to eat there during this trip!!


----------



## disney-super-mom

I would love to eat at the Napa Rose too.  Can we make that meal before Sunday?  So many of the girls leave then that it would be nice to have it on either Friday or Saturday.

Although I for sure don't want to miss out on the WOC meal/deal thingy, whichever one we end up doing (Ariel's Grotto, picnic package, or whatever).  I'm excited about seeing this show for the first time and want to get a good spot!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

I think doing the BBQ on Sunday would be good.  They charge $5 more after 4:00pm but you get 2 extra food items.  The food is served family style which means they bring out bowls/buckets of the items and everyone serves themselves but you can keep asking for more bowls/buckets.

The lunch menu - $19.99
-barbeque chicken
-barbeque ribs
-cole slaw
-ranch (baked) beans 
-cornbread

Dinner menu - $24.99
-barbeque chicken
-barbeque ribs
-cole slaw
-ranch (baked) beans 
-cornbread
-smoked sausages
-corn wheels (2 inch slices of corn on the cob)

Drinks are not included in the price but are purchased separate.

Vegetarians can request a barbecue skewer with potatoes, squash, bell peppers, mushrooms and tofu.

There is some entertainment while you eat, a man playing the guitar and a lady singing.

I ate at the BBQ for the first time last week and everything was very good! Well worth the money especially since it's all you can eat.  DBF wants to go back to DL this weekend just for the BBQ.


----------



## toocherie

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> I think doing the BBQ on Sunday would be good.  They charge $5 more after 4:00pm but you get 2 extra food items.  Drinks are not included in the price but are purchased separate.



Drinks are $2.99 each (except water of course).

Personally, I would rather eat prior to 4 p.m.--we were stuffed with just the chicken, ribs, beans, coleslaw (yummy yummy) and the cornbread.  I don't see the need for two more "tastes"


----------



## MamaKate

toocherie said:


> Drinks are $2.99 each (except water of course).
> 
> Personally, I would rather eat prior to 4 p.m.--we were stuffed with just the chicken, ribs, beans, coleslaw (yummy yummy) and the cornbread.  I don't see the need for two more "tastes"



I agree that I'd rather eat before 4pm .


----------



## toocherie

MamaKate said:


> I agree that I'd rather eat before 4pm .



and then we can snack in the evening!!!!!


----------



## sierranevada

toocherie said:


> and then we can snack in the evening!!!!!



Hmmm....Churros and Popcorn - my favorite snacks at DL!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Before 4pm is fine with me...I was thinking maybe around 2:00pm on Sunday? 

People should be getting hungry around that time after breakfast and since it's all you can eat we should be good with just snacks Sunday night.  Plus I know some people will be leaving Sunday (my mom and I).


----------



## toocherie

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Before 4pm is fine with me...I was thinking maybe around 2:00pm on Sunday?
> 
> People should be getting hungry around that time after breakfast and since it's all you can eat we should be good with just snacks Sunday night.  Plus I know some people will be leaving Sunday (my mom and I).



2:00 p.m. sounds good for me--or even 1:30


----------



## cccdisney

I like the idea of the BBQ on Sunday afternoon.   1:30 would be perfect for us.  My friend Cynthia and I will be flying home on Sunday.  We haven't bought our tickets yet but will probably be purchasing an early evening flight which means we'll need to head to the airport by late afternoon.


----------



## tinkermell

Man...a lot of catching up to do!

Cheryl!!!!  How terribly frightening!! I'm sooooooo glad that you weren't hurt, or worse....dragged under the buggy. Once again that was bad! 

Oh, I have to go now. So much more I want to say. 

TTFN!


----------



## lulubelle

Another vote for the BBQ on Sunday at 1:30 pm.  I ate so much I only had snacks for dinner.  It was very good.  Are we having breakfast somewhere on Sunday?  Are we doing Napa on Friday or Sat night?


----------



## tinkermell

Back again from Kaitlyn's volleyball game. 

So another vote for BBQ on Sunday at 1:30ish.  Then off to the Cove Bar in the evening for appez and drinks! How about that idea? 

Sign me up for Napa too!  

I think I need to check the first page and see what lists I'm on. LOL!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Hi everyone,

Thought I should weigh in on the things I'm interested in doing at this time:


3 March - Thursday
Dinner - Meet & Greet


5 March - Saturday
Scavenger Hunt 
Lunch - BBQ


6 March 10
Breakfast
Lunch

I'm also interested in Napa Rose (depending on the day)
Carnation Cafe
Cafe Orleans

I'll wait for the schedule to sign up for the other things.

Thanks for keeping this up, Steph.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Hi ladies,

How is everyone? I just wanted to stop in and say hi. I've been busy and haven't been on the DIS at all. :-/  Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## disney-super-mom

Steph, please sign me up for Napa too.


----------



## MamaKate

Happy Hump Day everyone .

I was just thinking, I don't think I have enough nights to do everything I want .  I'll only be there 3 nights, but I 4 nightly things I'd like to do:

-WOC
-Fantasmic Seating
-Meet & Greet
-Napa Rose

I guess I'll have to skip one .


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Mary Jo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thought I should weigh in on the things I'm interested in doing at this time:
> 
> 
> 3 March - Thursday
> Dinner - Meet & Greet
> 
> 
> 5 March - Saturday
> Scavenger Hunt
> Lunch - BBQ
> 
> 
> 6 March 10
> Breakfast
> Lunch
> 
> I'm also interested in Napa Rose (depending on the day)
> Carnation Cafe
> Cafe Orleans
> 
> I'll wait for the schedule to sign up for the other things.
> 
> Thanks for keeping this up, Steph.



The BBQ lunch is now on Sunday. Hope you'll still be joining us. Looks like 1.30 is the desired time so I'll go with that also.


----------



## sierranevada

MamaKate said:


> Happy Hump Day everyone .
> 
> I was just thinking, I don't think I have enough nights to do everything I want .  I'll only be there 3 nights, but I 4 nightly things I'd like to do:
> 
> -WOC
> -Fantasmic Seating
> -Meet & Greet
> -Napa Rose
> 
> I guess I'll have to skip one .



Bummer - that will be a touch choice!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

I just read on Disneyland Scoop that there will be no Food and Wine Festival in 11 or 12 due to all the construction going on.


----------



## toocherie

Yes, unfortunately I think we are going to have to pick and choose.  I definitely want to do the meet and greet and Napa Rose.  There is no way I would do the BBQ AND Napa on the same day--so we need to do Napa (if I go) on Friday or Saturday.  Which will likely conflict with either F! or WOC.  Personally, I don't mind missing WOC (been there, done that, not impressed) but I know there may other Napa Rose ladies who DO want to see it.  I am willing to go with the flow.  

I would prefer Napa on Saturday because it will be AFTER the scavenger hunt and I'll be wanting a nice glass of Magicale to unwind!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

OK, so Big Thunder BBQ meal on Sunday at 1:30pm can be added to the front page.


----------



## disney-super-mom

Hmmmmm, I'm in the same boat as Katie.  I'm going to have to nix one of these:

Napa Rose
WOC dining package
Fastasmic Desert Seating


The thing about the WOC that I hate the sound of, even with the dining package thing, is that you're standing and waiting for SO LONG!  What a pain.  Can you leave your group and come back to your spot if you have to go potty or want to get something to snack on or something to drink?


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

disney-super-mom said:


> Hmmmmm, I'm in the same boat as Katie.  I'm going to have to nix one of these:
> 
> Napa Rose
> WOC dining package
> Fastasmic Desert Seating
> 
> 
> The thing about the WOC that I hate the sound of, even with the dining package thing, is that you're standing and waiting for SO LONG!  What a pain.  Can you leave your group and come back to your spot if you have to go potty or want to get something to snack on or something to drink?



When my mom and I saw it Labor Day weekend we had the yellow section from the picnic meals.  Since she has a GAC the area we waited in before going to the yellow section had seating and once we got to our section there were benches.  This would also be the same if someone in the group was in a wheel chair.  So maybe if my mom's going to see it again stick with her and you won't have to stand up.


----------



## sierranevada

Okay - throwing out ideas to make it all work.

What if we do the picnic option for WOC on Sat - we can bring the box on the Scavenger Hunt for lunch.  Do early dinner at Napa that evening with a quick walk into DCA for WoC?

And yes, disney-super-mom, you can leave to go to the restroom.  The CM will hand you a ticket on your way out so you don't have a problem.


----------



## wendypooh22

disney-super-mom said:


> Hmmmmm, I'm in the same boat as Katie.  I'm going to have to nix one of these:
> 
> Napa Rose
> WOC dining package
> Fastasmic Desert Seating
> 
> 
> The thing about the WOC that I hate the sound of, even with the dining package thing, is that you're standing and waiting for SO LONG!  What a pain.  Can you leave your group and come back to your spot if you have to go potty or want to get something to snack on or something to drink?



Me 3!!  I really want to do everything, but it doesn't look like it's going to happen..  

Yes, you can leave your section if you need to, but you need to ask the CM at the entrance to your section to give you a FP to get back in. Tammy had to leave our group while we were waiting and she got a FP from the CM to get back in.  The only problem I see with doing so is if you are towards the front of your section.  People might give you problems when you go back to your group.  We were at the back of the blue section so it wasn't an issue for her to find us.


----------



## MamaKate

toocherie said:


> Yes, unfortunately I think we are going to have to pick and choose.  I definitely want to do the meet and greet and Napa Rose.  There is no way I would do the BBQ AND Napa on the same day--so we need to do Napa (if I go) on Friday or Saturday.  Which will likely conflict with either F! or WOC.  Personally, I don't mind missing WOC (been there, done that, not impressed) but I know there may other Napa Rose ladies who DO want to see it.  I am willing to go with the flow.
> 
> I would prefer Napa on Saturday because it will be AFTER the scavenger hunt and I'll be wanting a nice glass of Magicale to unwind!



Napa is definitely a must for me (it will be a big treat with no kids!!!).  I think Napa on Saturday evening sounds good after a day of scavy hunting .  I'm planning on leaving late afternoon/early evening on Sunday, so that evening won't work for me.

I think I'd rather do F! than WOC.  I liked WOC, but I love F! no matter how many times I see it (especially when the dragon is working ).  But I'll see how the schedule for everything ends up and then go from there.


P.S. My travel agent for my cruise is giving me gray hairs!!!


----------



## toocherie

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> When my mom and I saw it Labor Day weekend we had the yellow section from the picnic meals.  Since she has a GAC the area we waited in before going to the yellow section had seating and once we got to our section there were benches.  This would also be the same if someone in the group was in a wheel chair.  So maybe if my mom's going to see it again stick with her and you won't have to stand up.



The benches are intended to be occupied by the person with the GAC only--everyone else in the party is expected to stand UNLESS the benches aren't filled with HA people, in which case obviously they can be occupied.  Every time I have been there the benches have been full and it's SRO.


----------



## MamaKate

sierranevada said:


> Okay - throwing out ideas to make it all work.
> 
> What if we do the picnic option for WOC on Sat - we can bring the box on the Scavenger Hunt for lunch.  Do early dinner at Napa that evening with a quick walk into DCA for WoC?



That could work, but when we did the scavenger hunt last year, there wasn't much time to stop and eat (well at least for the teams who were trying ).  Also, for me personally, I don't really want to rush through my meal at Napa Rose for the early seating of WOC.  But it would be a definite possibility if viewing the later show .


----------



## sierranevada

MamaKate said:


> That could work, but when we did the scavenger hunt last year, there wasn't much time to stop and eat (well at least for the teams who were trying ).  Also, for me personally, I don't really want to rush through my meal at Napa Rose for the early seating of WOC.  But it would be a definite possibility if viewing the later show .



Being a newbie, I wondered if it was too hectic to eat!  But at least we would have the sandwiches to chow down on.

And definitely don't want to rush Napa Rose.  I have seen both the 8 pm and the second show of WoC and quite frankly, the second show was a lot less crowded so that may be the solution!


----------



## disney-super-mom

Maybe our room will have a nice WOC view....wishful thinking I know, but my brain just goes there. 

Katie, is the Fantasmic dragon not working?


----------



## disney-super-mom

*Good news about the event room at the Carousel!*

I just got off the phone with the Carousel about the event room.  Here's the deal:

The event room can be booked between the hours of 10:00am-8:00pm in four hour increments.

A four hour time period costs either a $150 rental fee, or if we get $150 worth of catering through Quiznos, the rental fee is waved.

Right now we are penciled in between 4-8pm for our party.  I thought we could set-up from 4:00-5:00, and then the party could be from 5:00-8:00.

How does that sound to everyone?

And if it sounds good, would you rather pay the $150 rental fee or have Quiznos cater our party?


----------



## MamaKate

disney-super-mom said:


> Maybe our room will have a nice WOC view....wishful thinking I know, but my brain just goes there.
> 
> Katie, is the Fantasmic dragon not working?



I actually put in a request for a Themepark view, but as always, it's not guaranteed.  I also think there is a viewing deck at the Villas, but I could just be imagining???  But either way, I don't think it would be the greatest view to watch WOC.

The new dragon is very unreliable (I think his name is Murray). His head feel off about a month or so ago. I haven't seen the show in awhile so I don't know if he's back??


----------



## MamaKate

disney-super-mom said:


> *Good news about the event room at the Carousel!*
> 
> I just got off the phone with the Carousel about the event room.  Here's the deal:
> 
> The event room can be booked between the hours of 10:00am-8:00pm in four hour increments.
> 
> A four hour time period costs either a $150 rental fee, or if we get $150 worth of catering through Quiznos, the rental fee is waved.
> 
> Right now we are penciled in between 4-8pm for our party.  I thought we could set-up from 4:00-5:00, and then the party could be from 5:00-8:00.
> 
> How does that sound to everyone?
> 
> And if it sounds good, would you rather pay the $150 rental fee or have Quiznos cater our party?




Wooo Hooo !  I don't know about everyone else, but that sounds great to me.

I think we should put the $150 towards getting food from Quiznos.  It will be much less hassle for us and you can't go wrong with sandwiches.


----------



## Califgirl

Sounds like a great solution to the M&G.  Catering by Quizno's is fine with me.  How far is Carrousel from HOJO's?  Do they realize we aren't booking rooms at Carrousel?  Should we? Will they give us a good price on rooms?  I'm all for supporting a company that provides for us like that.


----------



## disney-super-mom

I agree, I think we should also put the money towards catering with Quiznos.  They do sandwiches, soups, and salads, so hopefully something for everyone. 

They do know that we don't have any rooms booked there at this time.  Damian, the gentleman I spoke with, was very aware of the DisBoards and seemed excited that we were having our M & G party there.  I'm sure he's hoping that some of us book there though, but we don't have to book rooms there to reserve the event room, although I agree it's nice to support a business who treats us well.


----------



## cccdisney

Sounds good to me!   We stayed at Carousel a few years ago and were in that room - I believe it is the same room they do their breakfast in.    It has a great view!  

The only issue I can think of (at least for Cynthia and I) is that 5pm might be a little early.   Ladies that are working that day will have a problem getting there at that time.   We weren't planning on catching a flight from the Bay Area until around 4pm - but I'm going to see if we can get out of here earlier!!  

Do we have to be cleaned up and out of there by 8pm??


----------



## mommaU4

cccdisney said:


> Do we have to be cleaned up and out of there by 8pm??



That would be rushed. But sounds like a great plan!!! Way to go Capri, Katie and the M&G team!! 
I can't wait to see how it turns out and how the room looks.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Carousel is not far from Hojo's. I like the idea of Quiznos, can we each order what we like or do they have a set catering menu?


----------



## disney-super-mom

Here is the Quizos catering menu. 

http://www.carouselinnandsuites.com/files/21/catermenu.pdf

I'm sure that special boxed lunches can be ordered too if someone wants something else other than what we will be ordering with the platters.  So if anyone wants to order something else, like for those of you who may be vegetarian or have food alergies , then let Katie know and she'll be able to order those items seperate from the platters.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Since the room is a great price would it be possible to get it for an additional time frame-8-12? That would give plenty of set up time and time for everyone to arrive and clean up time. Just a thought. It would still have each persons cost fairly low.


----------



## toocherie

I think the issue with going later is that the room is over some guest rooms, so they don't want noise after 8 p.m.   (but maybe we can stretch to 9?)

Capri--did they say how many people will fit in the room?  How many tables/chairs etc.?

I think Quizno's would be fine.  However, we need chips.  Because sandwiches will be just too healthy!


----------



## DizNee Luver

toocherie said:


> However, we need chips.  Because sandwiches will be just too healthy!


----------



## toocherie

and most importantly--can we bring our own drinks (and jello shots)????


----------



## disney-super-mom

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Since the room is a great price would it be possible to get it for an additional time frame-8-12? That would give plenty of set up time and time for everyone to arrive and clean up time. Just a thought. It would still have each persons cost fairly low.



I just left a message for Damian to see if maybe we could get our time extended a little.  I know he'd never go for midnight, but as long as we have a little extra time to clean up and clear out, maybe until 8:30-9:00pm, then that would be perfect.


----------



## disney-super-mom

toocherie said:


> I think the issue with going later is that the room is over some guest rooms, so they don't want noise after 8 p.m.   (but maybe we can stretch to 9?)
> 
> Capri--did they say how many people will fit in the room?  How many tables/chairs etc.?
> 
> I think Quizno's would be fine.  However, we need chips.  Because sandwiches will be just too healthy!



1) Yes, I believe that is the issue.  But I don't think it will be a problem to get it stretched a bit.

2) There is seating for 64 people. 

3) Yes, chips are a good idea to balance out all those healthy sandwiches and salads. LOL!


----------



## 4fosterkids

disney-super-mom said:


> *Good news about the event room at the Carousel!*
> 
> I just got off the phone with the Carousel about the event room.  Here's the deal:
> 
> The event room can be booked between the hours of 10:00am-8:00pm in four hour increments.
> 
> A four hour time period costs either a $150 rental fee, or if we get $150 worth of catering through Quiznos, the rental fee is waved.
> 
> Right now we are penciled in between 4-8pm for our party.  I thought we could set-up from 4:00-5:00, and then the party could be from 5:00-8:00.
> 
> How does that sound to everyone?
> 
> And if it sounds good, would you rather pay the $150 rental fee or have Quiznos cater our party?


That is great news!  Seems like a great price for that room too 
I think Quizno's should work out perfectly.



disney-super-mom said:


> I agree, I think we should also put the money towards catering with Quiznos.  They do sandwiches, soups, and salads, so hopefully something for everyone.
> 
> They do know that we don't have any rooms booked there at this time.  Damian, the gentleman I spoke with, was very aware of the DisBoards and seemed excited that we were having our M & G party there.  I'm sure he's hoping that some of us book there though, but we don't have to book rooms there to reserve the event room, although I agree it's nice to support a business who treats us well.


If he's familiar with the Dis....that may work in our favor.  We could definitely let people know how great he was to work with in addition to how great the room is (if all that works out the way it sounds)



toocherie said:


> I think the issue with going later is that the room is over some guest rooms, so they don't want noise after 8 p.m.   (but maybe we can stretch to 9?)
> 
> Capri--did they say how many people will fit in the room?  How many tables/chairs etc.?
> 
> I think Quizno's would be fine.  However, we need chips.  Because sandwiches will be just too healthy!



Maybe we can get Diva's to book the rooms right below the room...LOL



toocherie said:


> and most importantly--can we bring our own drinks (and jello shots)????



I agree...are there any items that cannot be brought in, or specific rules about music, noise.....ie screaming Diva's fighting for the cutest tote bags or pillow cases


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

toocherie said:


> However, we need chips.  Because sandwiches will be just too healthy!


Then we're going to need dips too !


4fosterkids said:


> Maybe we can get Diva's to book the rooms right below the room...LOL



That's a good idea ! If Carousel can match Hojo's rates I would stay there.


----------



## Zoemakes5

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Then we're going to need dips too !
> 
> 
> That's a good idea ! If Carousel can match Hojo's rates I would stay there.



YAY!!!  I'd stay there, too, if the price is right.  

Capri, can you get the dirt from Damian and let us know?  It would probably be better than all of us descending on them.


----------



## CastMember 02

Hi all,

Damien is the Carousel's Assistant General Manager, I let him know about the DISboards from the past cruises that I have taken and DIS Meet Ups I have taken part in. I too work at The Carousel, I will be in tomorrow at 9am to speak with Damien and see if we can extend the time of your meet and greet and/or if we have the View Suite below the Parkview Room available and what rates we can offer for the special event. 

Also would anyone be interested in Visiting Company D? I'm also a Cast Member for Disneyland Resort (discounts  )


----------



## mommaU4

toocherie said:


> I think Quizno's would be fine.  However, we need chips.  Because sandwiches will be just too healthy!


 I refuse to eat a sandwich without chips so this just cracked me up!! 





CastMember 02 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Damien is the Carousel's Assistant General Manager, I let him know about the DISboards from the past cruises that I have taken and DIS Meet Ups I have taken part in. I too work at The Carousel, I will be in tomorrow at 9am to speak with Damien and see if we can extend the time of your meet and greet and/or if we have the View Suite below the Parkview Room available and what rates we can offer for the special event.
> 
> Also would anyone be interested in Visiting Company D? I'm also a Cast Member for Disneyland Resort (discounts  )



 Thank you so much!! It would be wonderful if the time could be extended.


----------



## toocherie

4fosterkids said:


> Maybe we can get Diva's to book the rooms right below the room...LOL



Great idea!  Of course, just a warning--these are the same rooms that will get the noise in the mornings when they start serving breakfast!!!!!

Castmember--thanks for popping in!  One of our other posters is also a cast member and has offered to take ladies to Company D too, but maybe you can coordinate?

I'm getting excited girls!!!!!!  (and not just because I leave for WDW on FRIDAY!!!!!!)


----------



## CastMember 02

Sounds Great can someone PM the date that is most convenient to the itinerary to go to Company D? It would be great to have you all stay at The Carousel!


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

Bravo - Bravo - Bravo.

The plan for the meet and greet sounds great.  Thanks to the team for the hard work of pulling it together.  

It will be great if we can extend it a little later so those of us flying in don't have to miss out on these famouse jello shots we keep hearing about.  Then again...maybe this will give me an excuse to try to convince my boss to let me off of work earlier that day. Hmmmm - maybe a possibility....


----------



## sahbushka

Carousel and Quiznos sounds perfect to me!

SarahMay


----------



## CastMember 02

Yes Judy Luvs Disney! I will see what I can do tomorrow when I get to work. I'm sure you wont want to miss a thing at this year's meet and greet


----------



## tinkermell

Good job ladies on the Carousel! 

I'm in for anything!

Just wanted to share that I have jury duty tomorrow, and Friday I am leaving for Sacramento to visit my niece who just had a baby, and my sister Renee, the one with cancer. She is visiting her DD with the new baby. So it is a wonderful opportunity to visit all my many nephews and nieces.  My Mom is also going with me. She will stay up there until Thanksgiving. 

Have a good weekend. 

Cheryl, Have a wonderful time!


----------



## disney-super-mom

CastMember 02 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Damien is the Carousel's Assistant General Manager, I let him know about the DISboards from the past cruises that I have taken and DIS Meet Ups I have taken part in. I too work at The Carousel, I will be in tomorrow at 9am to speak with Damien and see if we can extend the time of your meet and greet and/or if we have the View Suite below the Parkview Room available and what rates we can offer for the special event.
> 
> Also would anyone be interested in Visiting Company D? I'm also a Cast Member for Disneyland Resort (discounts  )



Wow, thanks CastMember 02! 

I'll be calling Damien again to follow up after I get my boys off to school, so tell Damien to expect a call from me around 9:30am this morning.


----------



## mommaU4

Mel, enjoy your time with your family. I know how precious that is to you.   And good luck with jury duty!! 



Hello everyone! Almost Friday.


----------



## deesquared

Hi everyone!

I just wanted to update my trip status...
My mom is definitely coming with me on the DIVA trip!  Hooray!
We are going to try to get a room at HOJO, hopefully with the Ent. rate.

Please sign us up for:
- t-shirts
- Meet and Greet
- Scavenger hunt
- BBQ lunch
- Cafe Orleans (I never did get the Mickey Beignets that I wanted when I went with the family in 2008.  I'm still dreaming of them!)
- WOC Picnic

I'm so excited!  

Oh, and here's the link for our photos for Melody...
Dianna - http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu7/deesquared/IMG_2599.jpg
Sheila - http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu7/deesquared/IMG_0245.jpg


----------



## disney-super-mom

*Carousel Update*

Hi ladies,

Just got off the phone with Damien.

He said we could extend our time in the room until about 9:30pm.  They like for the hotel guests to be able to come into the room around that time to watch the fireworks, although I'm not sure there will be fireworks on March 3rd since it's a Thursday.  But nonetheless, as long as our party is over and we're in clean-up mode by 9:30, he said no problem. 

About bringing alcohol for our party, he said....."OF COUSE!  It wouldn't be a party without it."    (He really did say that.) 

He's going to call me back with some group rates, and as soon as I get that info, I'll post it here for everyone.


----------



## CoMickey

disney-super-mom said:


> *Carousel Update*
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just got off the phone with Damien.
> 
> He said we could extend our time in the room until about 9:30pm.  They like for the hotel guests to be able to come into the room around that time to watch the fireworks, although I'm not sure there will be fireworks on March 3rd since it's a Thursday.  But nonetheless, as long as our party is over and we're in clean-up mode by 9:30, he said no problem.
> 
> About bringing alcohol for our party, he said....."OF COUSE!  It wouldn't be a party without it."    (He really did say that.)
> 
> He's going to call me back with some group rates, and as soon as I get that info, I'll post it here for everyone.



Great news!  I just had time to sort of catch up and THANK YOU to Capri and the M&G for working so hard to find what sounds like a great option for the party!  I am good with whatever food/drinks we all decide.


----------



## sierranevada

That is great news on the Carousel room!  I also am good with whatever food & drinks the committee decides on!


----------



## disney-super-mom

*Rooms at the Carousel Inn and Suites*

Talked to Damien and Jessica about a group rate for us:

$99 + tax per night for a standard room with 2 queens
They are waiving the $9 per night parking fee for us (if anyone has a car)

Of course the rate also includes continental breakfast, and they are also offering us a hot breakfast sandwich upgrade (which normally are for purchase only) included in our rate.

So basically it's $99 plus tax per night, and that includes daily parking, and daily continental breakfast and hot breakfast sandwiches for everyone.  Plus, it's a shorter walk to and from the parks - LOL!  Not too shabby.


----------



## QueenDoOver

Capri, You Rock!  Excellent job on that fabulous room, and the room rate and the breakfast.  Love it.   Still have to figure out how to get there, but I'm working on it!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

How many rooms need to be booked in order to get the Group Rate?
Sarah and I will be canceling HoJo's as soon as the $99 Carousel rate is set in stone.


----------



## disney-super-mom

I had them block 10 rooms for our group at this time.  If we need more, I can call and let them know, and we don't need to book all 10 to get the group rate.  If only 7 or 8 rooms are booked, that's fine.  I just need to call and let them know when everyone is finished booking rooms in our group so if any blocked rooms are left over, they can release them for open bookings.


----------



## lulubelle

Thanks, Capri!
This will be so exciting to try somewhere new.  And it sounds like a bigger room, too.  I don't know Damien, but I think the Diva group grooves on him already!  Now the details can be revealed soon since we have a place for the party.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Do you have a phone number we should call for booking? Also what do we say for that rate? That we're with the DisBoards?


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Do I need to mention a "code" when I call to reserve?  I like that it is closer and that they have a free brekfast.   Plus I've never stayed there so I'd like to try something new.


----------



## disney-super-mom

Okay, now that they emailed me the group rate contract, here are a few more details about reserving rooms at the Carousel.

They do charge a $2.00 per night resort fee.

If you need to cancel your reservation, you must do it 30 days prior to arrival (by February 3rd, 2011).  Otherwise you will pay a cancellation fee equal to one-night's room rate plus tax.  (Not that an entire room of ladies would need to cancel less than 30 days out, but I wanted everyone to be aware just in case.)

And if you cancel a room with less than 72 hours notice prior to arrival, you'll be charged the entire thing, so don't do that!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Do you have a phone number we should call for booking? Also what do we say for that rate? That we're with the DisBoards?



  I just typed the same thing.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

disney-super-mom said:


> They do charge a $2.00 per night resort fee.



I think all the hotels charge this.  I think someone told me once that the City of Anaheim makes them.


----------



## disney-super-mom

Yep, just say you're calling to reserve one of the rooms blocked for the DisBoard Divas for the dates of March 3-7.

The number is 714-758-0444


----------



## CastMember 02

Hi Ladies, Just give me a call in reservations at 714-758-0444 X656


----------



## DizNee Luver

Thanx Capri for doing all of this.....you did a great job & the Carousel sounds perfect for our needs!!!!

Thanx for the help CastMember02.......by the way....do you have a name vs calling you CastMember02?  Oh, and what is Company D???? 

Really had 2 beautiful days but alas, the rain is coming & normal fall weather is returning to the Willamette Valley.  Been a busy week with kids classes, school & appts.....so glad after 11am tomorrow.....I'll be officially done for the week!!

Still black & blue from falling but starting to move around better....that is until I decided to clean the garage    well at least it's done now!!

Hubby & I have been giving some serious consideration to moving to the Sacramento area & love any input people in the "know" have to share!!

Have a super Thursday evening & hope tomorrow goes quickly so the weekend can get here!!!


----------



## Zoemakes5

DizNee Luver said:


> Hubby & I have been giving some serious consideration to moving to the Sacramento area & love any input people in the "know" have to share!!
> 
> Have a super Thursday evening & hope tomorrow goes quickly so the weekend can get here!!!



Give me a call, Laurie.  My parents lived up there for a number of years.  Kelly would also be a good person to talk to, as well.  I know we have others here in that area.  
I would certainly love to have you closer to us....that's a weekend trip for us!  Or for you!

Company D is the cast member exclusive store.


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

DizNee Luver said:


> Hubby & I have been giving some serious consideration to moving to the Sacramento area & love any input people in the "know" have to share!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hi DizNee Luver
> 
> I live about 1.5 hours north of Sacramento in the college town of Chico.  It is a nice area with a lot of outdoor activities.  There are many great area around Sacramento.  IMO, the best thing about Sac is that you are a couple hours from the city (San Fran) and a couple hours from the mountains (Lake Tahoe).  The best of both worlds.  Downside of Sac - it gets hot, real hot.  It does cool down more in the evening than Chico does because it is on the river and gets the delta breeze.  Just let me know if you have more questions.
> 
> Jodi


----------



## DizNee Luver

Zoemakes5 said:


> Give me a call, Laurie.  My parents lived up there for a number of years.  Kelly would also be a good person to talk to, as well.  I know we have others here in that area.
> I would certainly love to have you closer to us....that's a weekend trip for us!  Or for you!
> 
> Company D is the cast member exclusive store.





Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> DizNee Luver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby & I have been giving some serious consideration to moving to the Sacramento area & love any input people in the "know" have to share!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hi DizNee Luver
> 
> I live about 1.5 hours north of Sacramento in the college town of Chico.  It is a nice area with a lot of outdoor activities.  There are many great area around Sacramento.  IMO, the best thing about Sac is that you are a couple hours from the city (San Fran) and a couple hours from the mountains (Lake Tahoe).  The best of both worlds.  Downside of Sac - it gets hot, real hot.  It does cool down more in the evening than Chico does because it is on the river and gets the delta breeze.  Just let me know if you have more questions.
> 
> Jodi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx Michelle & Jodi!!  I have talked a bit with Kelly & also posed the question on my facebook & am getting input from there as well.  We like what we see so far......we wouldn't be moving until next summer as we are in a lease right now.  The other factor would be Mike being able to get work.....he's a meatcutter for Safeway & would like to move up to Meat Mgr.....so if that works out I think we'll be moving that direction.
Click to expand...


----------



## MrsPinup

Hello ladies!!!  I feel like I have been gone forever since you have all been so chatty lately   I am so excited about how Carousel worked out.  Quizno's sounds good to me.  Last week I was called in to sub in an Autistic classroom and while it was fun, I got so far behind in everything.  This week has been playing a crazy game of catch-up!

DizNee Luver - sorry, I didn't catch your name, but mine is Jen and I live about 20 minutes above Sacramento.  Some of the towns around Sac are hit or miss -the best areas IMHO are Roseville, Rocklin, Loomis, Lincoln, Penryn, Newcastle, Auburn, and Meadow Vista.  Orangevale also has some beautiful properties and is the closest to Sacramento.  I love living here because I am about 1.5 hours away from San Fran and Lake Tahoe.  Both are easy day trips.  There are lots of museums and things for the kids to do (if you have them).  If you have any questions, feel free to ask. I have grown up here so I know Sacramento and the surrounding areas pretty well. 

As for all the new plans, I am fine with whatever - this year I will watch the vets plan and I will go with the flow and see how you masters do it  

Sarah~  Are you planning on running in the Princess Half in February?  I am!
Jodi~ Do you want to switch to Carousel?


----------



## DizNee Luver

MrsPinup said:


> Hello ladies!!!  I feel like I have been gone forever since you have all been so chatty lately   I am so excited about how Carousel worked out.  Quizno's sounds good to me.  Last week I was called in to sub in an Autistic classroom and while it was fun, I got so far behind in everything.  This week has been playing a crazy game of catch-up!
> 
> DizNee Luver - sorry, I didn't catch your name, but mine is Jen and I live about 20 minutes above Sacramento.  Some of the towns around Sac are hit or miss -the best areas IMHO are Roseville, Rocklin, Loomis, Lincoln, Penryn, Newcastle, Auburn, and Meadow Vista.  Orangevale also has some beautiful properties and is the closest to Sacramento.  I love living here because I am about 1.5 hours away from San Fran and Lake Tahoe.  Both are easy day trips.  There are lots of museums and things for the kids to do (if you have them).  If you have any questions, feel free to ask. I have grown up here so I know Sacramento and the surrounding areas pretty well.
> 
> As for all the new plans, I am fine with whatever - this year I will watch the vets plan and I will go with the flow and see how you masters do it
> 
> Sarah~  Are you planning on running in the Princess Half in February?  I am!
> Jodi~ Do you want to switch to Carousel?



Thanx Jen.....I'm Laurie!!  This will be my first trip but did get to meet a few of the gals in person this year during my family trip to DL.  I have 7 kids!!  3 older boys (bio) that are 25, 23, 21 & then we did foster care for 8 yrs & adopted 4 kids we had since they were babies.  So I have a 9 yr old son with A.D.D & some other mood behavioral issue, a 5 yr old daughter with attachment issues & twin 3 yr old daughters that are on the autism spectrum, delayed, have a genetic issue & some other medical stuff.  I'm a stay at home mom.......I keep quite busy!!

thank you for the help.....we are looking to the outer smaller towns around Sac & getting a rundown on the better ones help.
I saw you mention helping in an autistic class......do you know which of the school districts around Sac have the best early intervention & autistic classes??  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Right now the twins attend a specialized preschool thru early intervention for autism spectrum children.....it really has been amazing to see the changes!!


----------



## tinkermell

Hi ladies!

Thanks again for securing a meeting place for us! 

Just wanted to make a short announcement concerning the scavvy hunt, so we know where to go from here on Saturday.  

Here goes. 

Our theme this year is called 
 *"Castle to California."*  
I hope this gives you the clue, that we will be starting in DL and ending at DCA!  So wear your best walking shoes. LOL! 
We talked about starting in the afternoon probably around 1:30pm or so. This gives time for a light lunch and maybe a picture of us all in front of the Castle before hand.  We'd like it to end at 5:00pm. Also, we as the committee, have discussed taking all the questions back to our room to score. This gives us more time, and also frees you up to do other things besides waiting for us with baited breaths.    LOL!  So around 6:30 we should be done to meet up with the winners. Steph inquired about an entry fee, and we all decided about $5.00- $7.00 per person. Hope that sounds fine to every one. .  

Hope this helps the planning for Saturday. 

Be thinking of team names to do with Castles or California, or both!!! Woo hoo!


----------



## tinkermell

I'm off to Sacramento this weekend.

Everyone have a good one!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

MrsPinup said:


> Sarah~  Are you planning on running in the Princess Half in February?  I am!



Is that one at Disneyworld?  Probabbly not.


----------



## disney-super-mom

QueenDoOver said:


> Capri, You Rock!  Excellent job on that fabulous room, and the room rate and the breakfast.  Love it.   Still have to figure out how to get there, but I'm working on it!



You better be making it there missy so I can give you a great big hug!!!


----------



## disney-super-mom

tinkermell said:


> Our theme this year is called
> *"Castle to California."*
> I hope this gives you the clue, that we will be starting in DL and ending at DCA!  So wear your best walking shoes. LOL!
> 
> Be thinking of team names to do with Castles or California, or both!!! Woo hoo!



YAY for the scavy hunt theme!!! 

A $5-$7 entry fee sounds good to me. 



tinkermell said:


> I'm off to Sacramento this weekend.
> 
> Everyone have a good one!



Hope you have a great weekend with your family!


----------



## wdwr

Quick hi.   HI!!!!!

I'm so glad you guys found a new place for your M&G.  The fact that it's even closer to Disney is wonderful.  And you guys got a super room rate is fantastic for those wanting to move a little closer and support the M&G hotel.   (I thought I remembered Quizno's being close by from my many walks between the HoJo and Disney that year)  

Keep posting.  I read my thread subscription whenever the Disboards decide to send it.

bye!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Mel, I'm planning on sending you my own shirt. How soon do you need it and the color is purple right?  Did you tell us the cost yet? I can't remember.

As for the meals, when will we know the days and times?  I'm looking forward to that info so I can figure out which ones I'll be doing.
I have a feeling this trip will be here before we know it !


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Who ever is planning Sat.'s dinner should keep in mind that the Scavy Hunt results will be announced at 6:30 so maybe 7:00 will be a good time for dinner. I'm sure all the hunters will be starving by then.


----------



## MrsPinup

Hi Lauri~  The only autistic class I know of is Breen Elementary in Rocklin.  There may be more, but I have not worked in the other classes.  Rocklin SD has a lot of special ed programs; Roseville I am not so sure of since I do not sub in that district yet.  However, my children are in Roseville City SD and I LOVE it.  They are one of the best districts in Northern California.  My only issue with Rocklin is that many of the classrooms are split grade classes which are not good for my boys. I hope that helps :/  

Melody~ Welcome to Sacramento!  What are you doing up here?

Who should I send my shirt money to and when?


----------



## MrsPinup

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Is that one at Disneyworld?  Probabbly not.



Yes it is...you should do it


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

MrsPinup said:


> Jodi~ Do you want to switch to Carousel?




 Most definately!!  This will be alot of fun.  I will change the reservation if you're OK with that.  I might have a friend that would be interested in coming.  Are you up for another roomie?  We could get a roll-away.  She's a lot of fun.  Right now though its really iffy is she can make it.

Your trip to Disneyworld for the run sounds like a true adventure.  I'm sure you'll have a great time.


----------



## Queenbillabong

Steph - can you please add me for the t-shirts??? Merci beaucoup!!!

BTW - did we keep the list that we had with the daily shirt colors??  I think that was on the previous thread, wasn't it?  I'm fairly certain there were at least two tie dye days, right??


----------



## DizNee Luver

MrsPinup said:


> Hi Lauri~  The only autistic class I know of is Breen Elementary in Rocklin.  There may be more, but I have not worked in the other classes.  Rocklin SD has a lot of special ed programs; Roseville I am not so sure of since I do not sub in that district yet.  However, my children are in Roseville City SD and I LOVE it.  They are one of the best districts in Northern California.  My only issue with Rocklin is that many of the classrooms are split grade classes which are not good for my boys. I hope that helps :/



Thanx a ton for this information.....making a notebook to keep all this information so if things do work out for us next summer to move....I'll have this at my fingertips for reference!!


----------



## BillyFan

Queenbillabong said:


> Steph - can you please add me for the t-shirts??? Merci beaucoup!!!
> 
> BTW - did we keep the list that we had with the daily shirt colors??  I think that was on the previous thread, wasn't it?  I'm fairly certain there were at least two tie dye days, right??



That's right.  Two days for tie dye, and two days for this:


----------



## Queenbillabong

BillyFan said:


> That's right.  Two days for tie dye, and two days for this:



Sweet, I knew I was right!!  That's gonna be one fun trip   Better bring lots of Chapstick though (need kissably soft lips for that, yes??)


----------



## MrsPinup

Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> Most definately!!  This will be alot of fun.  I will change the reservation if you're OK with that.  I might have a friend that would be interested in coming.  Are you up for another roomie?  We could get a roll-away.  She's a lot of fun.  Right now though its really iffy is she can make it.
> 
> Your trip to Disneyworld for the run sounds like a true adventure.  I'm sure you'll have a great time.



Yeah, another roomie means a lower price   My military discount would make the room $113.20 a night at Carousel.  That is for a Tower room with 2 Queens.


----------



## jordansmomma

Theresa~ If you are asking about the hippie shirts does that mean you are coming? I mean come on, where else would you spend your birthday????

Quiznos is fine with me. I'm going for the Jell-O shots anyway.....

Capri~ Do you know what time you ar flying out on Thursday?


----------



## mommaU4

I tried to search the old thread for the shirt colors, but couldn't make the search work right. From what I can remember, we had:
a pink shirt day (any shade of pink), 
a lime green shirt day, 
a wear your favorite character OR Mickey shirt day (we hadn't decided), 
Mel's group shirt day, 
a tie dye shirt day (or two?). 

That's the last I remember, but it probably changed since then and I'm just forgetting. My memory isn't that good anymore. 
The matching/coordinating shirts are fun!!


----------



## disney-super-mom

jordansmomma said:


> Capri~ Do you know what time you ar flying out on Thursday?



Early - LOL!  Are you still interested in being my flying partner and splitting the difference of a regular ticket and my companion ticket?  I'm planning to fly down Thurs morning and back Sunday evening.


----------



## MrsPinup

Are people leaving Sunday night or Monday?


----------



## disney-super-mom

Some leave Sunday, some Monday, and some I think don't leave until Tuesday morning.


----------



## MrsPinup

Is there anything going on Monday?  I am not sure if I should leave Sunday night or Monday at some point.  Oh decisions...


----------



## Queenbillabong

mommaU4 said:


> I tried to search the old thread for the shirt colors, but couldn't make the search work right. From what I can remember, we had:
> a pink shirt day (any shade of pink),
> a lime green shirt day,
> a wear your favorite character OR Mickey shirt day (we hadn't decided),
> Mel's group shirt day,
> a tie dye shirt day (or two?).
> 
> That's the last I remember, but it probably changed since then and I'm just forgetting. My memory isn't that good anymore.
> The matching/coordinating shirts are fun!!



I knew someone would remember  (but I still think it was at least two days with tie dye - just saying dood )



jordansmomma said:


> Theresa~ If you are asking about the hippie shirts does that mean you are coming? I mean come on, where else would you spend your birthday????



Oooh, birthdays at Disneyland - how fun!!  Is that where you're planning on celebrating Deb???  Birthday pin for a week


----------



## jordansmomma

disney-super-mom said:


> Early - LOL!  Are you still interested in being my flying partner and splitting the difference of a regular ticket and my companion ticket?  I'm planning to fly down Thurs morning and back Sunday evening.



Yep I sure am. I want to come early on Thursday and leave late on Sunday. 
If that works for you. 



Queenbillabong said:


> I knew someone would remember  (but I still think it was at least two days with tie dye - just saying dood )
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, birthdays at Disneyland - how fun!!  Is that where you're planning on celebrating Deb???  Birthday pin for a week



Yep, yep....I love celebrating my birthday there. So far I have 2 birthday pins!


----------



## Zoemakes5

trying to type this for the 3rd time.  computer issues, apparently

I like the idea of color coordinated shirts, but think the idea of just wearing any character, or all wearing Mickey, will not make us look like a cohesive group at all.  We would blend into the crowd and look no different than any other tourists there. Tye dye is good, I don't really care what colors.  In the past, I've been able to coordinate colors and use some of my disney character shirts, Mickey and Pooh and tinkerbell.

Also, it would be a good idea to reuse one of the past year's tshirts, I think.  The black one was the one I was thinking about.  Those who have it won't have to pay for another shirt to be matching, and those who don't have it can either make one or wear a matching color.  Last year's was black and the year before was white so it should be easy enough to match up.


----------



## mommaU4

Queenbillabong said:


> I knew someone would remember  (but I still think it was at least two days with tie dye - just saying dood )



Actually, I don't remember, that's the problem! LOL It probably was two days. I'm sure the group will figure it out. Planning seems to be moving right along!  So much fun to read along, even if I won't be there to enjoy it. 

Happy weekend everyone!! Hope you all have a good one.


----------



## MamaKate

Happy Saturday everyone .  Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend so far.  

I have a free couple hours until I have to go pick up DS from football practice. We went to his game last night and had a lot of fun.  Laila was actually very good through the game and enjoyed watching her brother play (unlike Adara ).

I wanted to post this picture from Halloween because I thought it was hilarious.  It was at one of my neighbors house:






And one of Laila:






This are the only 2 pictures I took all night (I'm horrible at taking pictures LOL).


----------



## disney-super-mom

jordansmomma said:


> Yep I sure am. I want to come early on Thursday and leave late on Sunday.
> If that works for you.



Works for me! 



MamaKate said:


> I wanted to post this picture from Halloween because I thought it was hilarious.  It was at one of my neighbors house:




That is freakin' hilarious!   


Laila is so adorable!   Hey, don't feel bad about forgetting to take pictures.  I didn't take any. 

I did happen to buy a new camera for our trip to WDW though.  I'm hoping to get some good shots.  That is "if" I remember to take pictures.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Love the pumpkins....we actually did something like that a few years ago.....gross!

Laila was so adorable......our twins went as Minnie Mouse as well:






Anthony was Capt. Jack Sparrow again & Adaleah went as Jasmine (she was so brave wearing so little when it was on a cool side....but she refused to wear a jacket....lol):






Taking group shots of my kids is impossible.....thought I'd share my last attempt......I found this picture hilarious!!!  Need that computer program where I can cut & paste to make a good pic.....lol






I also updated my Trip Report with 184 pics from Disney on Ice "Let's Celebrate" if anyone's interested......you'll find the link to my TR below!!

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!!


----------



## MamaKate

disney-super-mom said:


> Laila is so adorable!   Hey, don't feel bad about forgetting to take pictures.  I didn't take any.
> 
> I did happen to buy a new camera for our trip to WDW though.  I'm hoping to get some good shots.  That is "if" I remember to take pictures.



Now I don't feel so bad .  I probably wouldn't even took pictures if I didn't see those vomiting pumpkins.

I always go on trips with intentions of getting the best pictures ever, but once I get there I always am to lazy, busy or I forget and I never get as many as I want .


----------



## MamaKate

Oh and since I'm already posting pictures and am in a "football" kinda mood right now, here's of picture of DS playing football.  He's in the white/green #50.  The one blocking:


----------



## tinkermell

I found a computer to post a quick reply!

The first thing I need to is apologize for my spelling error. From bated to baited. Geesh!!! I felt so stupid after I realized it, and I couldn't correct it until now!

Next one is the option to let the scavvy hunters eat right after the hunt, while the committee is correcting the answers. Just a thought.

Pictures are adorable!!

Gotta go!


----------



## mommaU4

Love all the pics!  Thanks for sharing. 


Just wanted to say that I received stocking exchange sign-ups on here from Jodi, Sarah, and Jen. Plus several more on FB from others. Sign-ups will run through Monday morning, so check your messages later that day for your person's name. Also that day I will start a sent/received thread and post the link to that. 

Don't forget about the time change!! Fall back tonight before going to bed. 

TTYL!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Thanx Beth for doing yet another fun exchange!!! Can't wait!! 


HAPPY SUNDAY EVERYONE!!!  Hope you're enjoying it!!  Just chilling & watching football today.  Hubby is off at 4pm today, so he'll be home all evening.....Hooray!!!   Think we're doing breakfast for dinner....yummo!!


----------



## Zoemakes5

MamaKate said:


> Oh and since I'm already posting pictures and am in a "football" kinda mood right now, here's of picture of DS playing football.  He's in the white/green #50.  The one blocking:



Love the pics, Katie!  Riley is (or since last night was his last game, I should say "was") in Pop Warner this year and played Tight End or Wide Receiver, depending upon the game.  Thinking seriously about moving on to Freshman ball next year, it's a no cut team.  Thought of you guys when we he started playing!


----------



## lulubelle

Hello Ladies!

Just wanted to say that I will be arriving Thursday afternoon and leaving Monday after a group breakfast or early lunch (whichever group meal we have on  Monday).  So, if you stay until Monday Jen, it will for sure be me & you!

Bree was with me all weekend.  We had a great time at the Elton John concert and lounged around most of today.  It seems so late but it's just 6 pm.  It takes awhile to get used to the time change.  

Laurie ~ I love the Halloween pics of your kids.  I LOL'd at the last one.  All four of them are looking away or making a funny face or putting a finger in an ear!  So cute!  Glad Mike is home early tonight so you guys can have some quality family time. 

Katie ~ your son is so big!  And little Laila is growing fast, too.  I remember when you were PG, it doesn't seem like that long ago. 

I love the matching shirts, too.  We really do stand out as a group.  Pink is a new fun color. I can't wait for more planning of the trip.  It's just under four months away!


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

lulubelle said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Bree was with me all weekend.  We had a great time at the Elton John concert and lounged around most of today.  It seems so late but it's just 6 pm.  It takes awhile to get used to the time change.
> 
> woohoo:



Elton John - so jealous.  I bet that was a great concert.  I can't wait until DD is just a few years older so that I feel more comfortable taking her to concerts.  Although, I'm not so sure she would truly appreciate someone as great as Elton.  I'm sure it's "Old People" music in her eyes.

I just re-read this and I hope I didn't insult you or anyone else with the "Old People" music comment. It definately wasn't my intention. That's what my 10 year old calls everything I listen to.


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

Good evening everyone!!!

Quick question regarding the Carousel Hotel...

Jen (Mrs. Pinup) and I have reservations at HoJos and are thinking of switching to the Carousel.  Is anyone else doing this since this is where the Meet and Greet will be?  We are both new to this trip and would probably like to be where the majority of other Divas are staying.  We wouldn't want to miss out on any of the fun.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

tinkermell said:


> Next one is the option to let the scavvy hunters eat right after the hunt, while the committee is correcting the answers. Just a thought.



And a good thought it is !
What about the committee? When do we eat? 
As for the shirts I think we only need 4. Th. Fri. Sat. & Sun.
Mels castle, pink day, tie dye day and what else?

Mel, is your shirt for Sat?


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> Good evening everyone!!!
> 
> Quick question regarding the Carousel Hotel...
> 
> Jen (Mrs. Pinup) and I have reservations at HoJos and are thinking of switching to the Carousel.  Is anyone else doing this since this is where the Meet and Greet will be?  We are both new to this trip and would probably like to be where the majority of other Divas are staying.  We wouldn't want to miss out on any of the fun.



DD Sarah and I are switching to Carousel.


----------



## Califgirl

Can I vote for a non tie-dye day? 
 How about the Disney character day? A lime green day?  Red?


----------



## lulubelle

Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> Elton John - so jealous.  I bet that was a great concert.  I can't wait until DD is just a few years older so that I feel more comfortable taking her to concerts.  Although, I'm not so sure she would truly appreciate someone as great as Elton.  I'm sure it's "Old People" music in her eyes.
> 
> I just re-read this and I hope I didn't insult you or anyone else with the "Old People" music comment. It definately wasn't my intention. That's what my 10 year old calls everything I listen to.



No worries, Jodi, I AM an old person! I just had my 50th bday last week.  I took my DD23 and she only knew about half the songs.  Definitely no offesnse taken. 



VintageDisneyRules said:


> And a good thought it is !
> What about the committee? When do we eat?
> As for the shirts I think we only need 4. Th. Fri. Sat. & Sun.
> Mels castle, pink day, tie dye day and what else?



Hey yeah Trudi, when do we eat?   We'll probably have to eat just before the teams get back.  We'll work it out cause I don't know about you but I sure get cranky when I am hungry.


----------



## Zoemakes5

Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> Good evening everyone!!!
> 
> Quick question regarding the Carousel Hotel...
> 
> Jen (Mrs. Pinup) and I have reservations at HoJos and are thinking of switching to the Carousel.  Is anyone else doing this since this is where the Meet and Greet will be?  We are both new to this trip and would probably like to be where the majority of other Divas are staying.  We wouldn't want to miss out on any of the fun.



Laurie and I and my friend Juliette (if she comes) are planning to switch.  Haven't done so yet because I haven't heard back from Carousel yet.  

The scavenger hunt committee should plan a meal for just them and "grade" them while eating something good!!!

I've been to Elton John a few times.  Once was great, once was terrible, and the other times just ok.  I think he's a bit more hit and miss.  But he sure puts on a show!!


----------



## MamaKate

Hope everyone had a good weekend and the time change didn't throw you off much. 

I'm game for any type of shirt .



mommaU4 said:


> Just wanted to say that I received stocking exchange sign-ups on here from Jodi, Sarah, and Jen. Plus several more on FB from others. Sign-ups will run through Monday morning, so check your messages later that day for your person's name. Also that day I will start a sent/received thread and post the link to that.
> 
> Don't forget about the time change!! Fall back tonight before going to bed.
> 
> TTYL!



Excited for another exchange .  Thanks for setting this up Beth!



Zoemakes5 said:


> Love the pics, Katie!  Riley is (or since last night was his last game, I should say "was") in Pop Warner this year and played Tight End or Wide Receiver, depending upon the game.  Thinking seriously about moving on to Freshman ball next year, it's a no cut team.  Thought of you guys when we he started playing!



Thanks Michelle !  So how does Riley like playing football? I know he plays/played baseball which is a bit different than football.  He should really try to continue playing.  Games get much more fun to watch and exciting once they start playing at night.



lulubelle said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Bree was with me all weekend.  We had a great time at the Elton John concert and lounged around most of today.  It seems so late but it's just 6 pm.  It takes awhile to get used to the time change.
> 
> Katie ~ your son is so big!  And little Laila is growing fast, too.  I remember when you were PG, it doesn't seem like that long ago.



Elton John concert sounds like it would be fun.  A friend of mine was at the same concert.  She posted some pics on FB.

Yes, Devin is getting big, but I think the pads make him look a little bigger .  Yes, it doesn't seem that long ago I was pregers with Laila.  Time goes by much too fast. It makes me a little sad that my 1st baby (Devin) looks like a grown man & my little baby Laila is growing faster than I'd like. 



VintageDisneyRules said:


> What about the committee? When do we eat?



Well, maybe you guys can eat a quick meal or snack around while we're hunting.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

lulubelle said:


> Hey yeah Trudi, when do we eat?   We'll probably have to eat just before the teams get back.  We'll work it out cause I don't know about you but I sure get cranky when I am hungry.


Me too !


Zoemakes5 said:


> The scavenger hunt committee should plan a meal for just them and "grade" them while eating something good!!!



Yes we should and we will !


----------



## sahbushka

disney-super-mom said:


> *Rooms at the Carousel Inn and Suites*
> 
> Talked to Damien and Jessica about a group rate for us:
> 
> $99 + tax per night for a standard room with 2 queens
> They are waiving the $9 per night parking fee for us (if anyone has a car)
> 
> Of course the rate also includes continental breakfast, and they are also offering us a hot breakfast sandwich upgrade (which normally are for purchase only) included in our rate.
> 
> So basically it's $99 plus tax per night, and that includes daily parking, and daily continental breakfast and hot breakfast sandwiches for everyone.  Plus, it's a shorter walk to and from the parks - LOL!  Not too shabby.



This sounds good!  I will try calling on this tomorrow.  It looks like Daisy won't be making it this year but my good friend Vicki is thinking seriously of joining Paula and I!  I had her read the thread and hope she will join in and post at some point!  HI Vicki!

And hi to all of you amazing Divas who are working so hard to make this a great event!  So excited about the scavy hunt but please tell me you are not going to make me wear tie dye again!  And 2 days is just plain redic!  Come on now!  No offence to those who love it but for those of us who it pains just to type the words...have a heart!  Pink, Mel's purple shirt, green, tye dye...batta bing, batta boom, we're good!

Hope all are well,
SarahMay


----------



## sahbushka

Did I mention that in less than 1 year I will be on the Disney Dream for my first family Disney cruise?!?!?!?  Not that I am excited or anything!

SarahMay


----------



## karylrocks

Sarah and Katie - so excited about your Disney cruises! We did one and it was so much fun!

I am so glad to hear about things working out at the Carousel. It sounds like it is going to be better than HoJo! Thanks Capri and the Carousel staff! I won't be there this year but it seems like this might be our new place for awhile and I hope to make it in 2012. Just signed up for the stocking exchange which helps keep me connected.

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## SKWDW

21yankees said:


> Around this time 4 years ago this group started and for the most part no one knew anyone going on that trip. It's amazing how much you'll find in common with a group of ladies you haven't met when you start off with a big common factor, that being we all love Disney.
> 
> I hope you decide to come, feel free to ask any questions you may have and remember that the meals, scavenger hunt, pictures, etc are all optional so don't feel that you have to do anything you're not interested in.
> 
> steph


That's a great description Steph!  I've been lurking here for some time too, just like sierranevada.  I was a little concerned that everyone else had been together so long that I would feel like an outsider.   

I have my AP ready, and put in my vacation request.  It sounds like so much fun to visit the Mouse with other ladies that love Disney.

Love the HoJo, but the price for the room plus the extras at the Carousel Inn and Suites make that sound like a winner.


----------



## lulubelle

Welcome to the group SKWDW!

We will miss you this year, Carol.  Maybe you'll be down for one of the mini meets?

Sarah, I am with you about the tie dye.  I could never wear tie dye again and be perfectly fine. 

Happy Monday Ladies.  I hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

sahbushka said:


> Pink, Mel's purple shirt, green, tye dye...batta bing, batta boom, we're good!
> 
> Hope all are well,
> SarahMay



I agree, 2 days of tye dye would take away one of the other colors.
So if everyone agrees, the above 4 colors should do it.
Now we just need to decide which day for which.
Beth, did you make the final decision last trip?


----------



## DizNee Luver

I love tie-dye shirts!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




  I have at least 6 different ones!!  But I've always been a bit different!!


----------



## Queenbillabong

lulubelle said:


> Sarah, I am with you about the tie dye.  I could never wear tie dye again and be perfectly fine.





sahbushka said:


> So excited about the scavy hunt but please tell me you are not going to make me wear tie dye again!  And 2 days is just plain redic!  Come on now!  No offence to those who love it but for those of us who it pains just to type the words...have a heart!  Pink, Mel's purple shirt, green, tye dye...batta bing, batta boom, we're good!





VintageDisneyRules said:


> I agree, 2 days of tye dye would take away one of the other colors.



I hope you all realize that I was joking when I said 2 days of tie dye  



DizNee Luver said:


> I love tie-dye shirts!! [



I love tie dye shirts too


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

MrsPinup said:


> Are people leaving Sunday night or Monday?



My mom and I are leaving Sunday evening.


----------



## disney-super-mom

Zoemakes5 said:


> Laurie and I and my friend Juliette (if she comes) are planning to switch.  Haven't done so yet because I haven't heard back from Carousel yet.



Did you call to make a reservation?  We should be all set up and ready to go to make reservations.  Just call and mention you're with the DisBoard Divas group for March, then give them your dates.  We have 10 rooms blocked, so shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Queenbillabong said:


> I hope you all realize that I was joking when I said 2 days of tie dye
> 
> 
> 
> I love tie dye shirts too



Well ya never know 
When I was a teen I went tie dye crazy. I made so many shirts and even did my sheets.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Well ya never know
> When I was a teen I went tie dye crazy. I made so many shirts and even did my sheets.




Mom, did you change our reservation to Carousel Inn?


----------



## Zoemakes5

disney-super-mom said:


> Did you call to make a reservation?  We should be all set up and ready to go to make reservations.  Just call and mention you're with the DisBoard Divas group for March, then give them your dates.  We have 10 rooms blocked, so shouldn't be a problem.



I did...it went to a vm, no one was there.  I left a msg. on Friday but haven't heard back from them.  I'll call tomorrow if I don't hear back today.  I even left my DIS name and my regular name and my email address.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Mom, did you change our reservation to Carousel Inn?



I called this morning and got a recording. I left my name and # and told them I was with the Disboards wanting to book a room for March but no one has called me back. The message said it was the reservation line so you'd think someone would be checking their messages.

 Has anyone been able to make a reservation?

I wonder if we should call the number on their web site and say who we are and the rate we've been given.


----------



## disney-super-mom

I don't know about you ladies, but it is already super COLD here, and it's not even officially winter yet.  By the time the ladies trip rolls around in March (after a long, cold winter), I just know I'm going to be dreaming about some place warm and tropical.....oh, okay, Hawaii will do just fine.  
And hey, if the view includes a sexy surfer dude, I won't complain. 


















What about you ladies?  Anyone else dreaming about a trip to Hawaii?

I know.....EXPENSIVE, RIGHT?! 




Well, you're in luck because on March 3rd *THE MEET AND GREET PARTY COMMITTEE WILL BE HOSTING A FUN-FILLED HAWAIIAN LUAU!!!

ALOHA DIVAS!  GET LEI'D AT THE CAROUSEL!*

Wear your coolest shades, grass skirt, and sexiest coconut binkini top (don't even pretend you don't have one)!  Or come in your prettiest hawaiian sun dress, flip-flops, and sun hat.  Or hey, how about board shorts and a funny surfing t-shirt.  Sky's the limit. 

You're too pale that time of year you say.....two words for you.....spray tan. 

For the exchange, we thought it would be fun to do something different and decided on a picture frame exchange.  Buy one or make one, and even include some little extras with it if you wish.  It could be Disney themed, Hawaiian themed, or any theme you want.  It's all up to you.  Just make sure you don't spend more than $20 total.  Bring your gift to the party either wrapped or in a gift bag so no one can do any peeking.  Everyone who brings a gift for the exchange will receive a gift, but remember, someone can always steal the gift bag that you choose....so watch out for those sneaky Divas who have eyes like a hawk!

Come join us for some Hawaiin fun, food, cocktails, and games.  It's going to be AWESOME!


----------



## disney-super-mom

Zoemakes5 said:


> I did...it went to a vm, no one was there.  I left a msg. on Friday but haven't heard back from them.  I'll call tomorrow if I don't hear back today.  I even left my DIS name and my regular name and my email address.





VintageDisneyRules said:


> I called this morning and got a recording. I left my name and # and told them I was with the Disboards wanting to book a room for March but no one has called me back. The message said it was the reservation line so you'd think someone would be checking their messages.
> 
> Has anyone been able to make a reservation?
> 
> I wonder if we should call the number on their web site and say who we are and the rate we've been given.



Yes, I would just call their regular number to make reservations.  Just make sure you tell them you have a group rate for the DisBoard Divas and a block of rooms for early March.  They should be able to find it for you and book you a room.

Call 1-800-854-6767


----------



## DizNee Luver

Woo Hoo Luau!!


----------



## mommaU4

Just popping in to say hello! I haven't read back, but the hot guy totally caught my attention so I saw that post and I have to say.........LOVE the theme!!!! How super fun!!!!   


Hope you are all having a good start to your week. The stocking exchange names are out and here is the link to the sent/received thread for those of you playing along with us: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2592969   


TTYL!!


----------



## disney-super-mom

mommaU4 said:


> Just popping in to say hello! I haven't read back, but the hot guy totally caught my attention so I saw that post and I have to say.........LOVE the theme!!!! How super fun!!!!



Fun enough to get you to come?  Huh? huh?

We could always go with our Hellishly Haunted party theme, and then I know you couldn't stay away.


----------



## CoMickey

disney-super-mom said:


> Come join us for some Hawaiin fun, food, cocktails, and games.  It's going to be AWESOME!



Fun!  Darn I was just in Hawaii and could have gotten my outfit together.  Not sure I'll be back there before the Diva Trip but I'll surely come up with something.

Thanks again M&G committee for all of your hard work on this event...I know we will all have a great time!


----------



## 4fosterkids

wdwr said:


> Quick hi.   HI!!!!!
> 
> I'm so glad you guys found a new place for your M&G.  The fact that it's even closer to Disney is wonderful.  And you guys got a super room rate is fantastic for those wanting to move a little closer and support the M&G hotel.   (I thought I remembered Quizno's being close by from my many walks between the HoJo and Disney that year)
> 
> Keep posting.  I read my thread subscription whenever the Disboards decide to send it.
> 
> bye!


Hi stranger!  Let's see...this gives you a few months to figure out how to get out of the great white north and come join us!!!  



disney-super-mom said:


> I don't know about you ladies, but it is already super COLD here, and it's not even officially winter yet.  By the time the ladies trip rolls around in March (after a long, cold winter), I just know I'm going to be dreaming about some place warm and tropical.....oh, okay, Hawaii will do just fine.
> And hey, if the view includes a sexy surfer dude, I won't complain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about you ladies?  Anyone else dreaming about a trip to Hawaii?
> 
> I know.....EXPENSIVE, RIGHT?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you're in luck because on March 3rd *THE MEET AND GREET PARTY COMMITTEE WILL BE HOSTING A FUN-FILLED HAWAIIAN LUAU!!!
> 
> ALOHA DIVAS!  GET LEI'D AT THE CAROUSEL!*
> 
> Wear your coolest shades, grass skirt, and sexiest coconut binkini top (don't even pretend you don't have one)!  Or come in your prettiest hawaiian sun dress, flip-flops, and sun hat.  Or hey, how about board shorts and a funny surfing t-shirt.  Sky's the limit.
> 
> You're too pale that time of year you say.....two words for you.....spray tan.
> 
> For the exchange, we thought it would be fun to do something different and decided on a picture frame exchange.  Buy one or make one, and even include some little extras with it if you wish.  It could be Disney themed, Hawaiian themed, or any theme you want.  It's all up to you.  Just make sure you don't spend more than $20 total.  Bring your gift to the party either wrapped or in a gift bag so no one can do any peeking.  Everyone who brings a gift for the exchange will receive a gift, but remember, someone can always steal the gift bag that you chose....so watch out for those sneaky Divas who have eyes like a hawk!
> 
> Come join us for some Hawaiin fun, food, cocktails, and games.  It's going to be AWESOME!



Love the theme!!  So many fun ideas.  I bought the CUTEST tote bag recently, in hopes we'd do another tote exchange...guess I'll have to keep it now!  LOL

Love everybody's pictures lately...Katie, can't believe how big the kids are getting.  Crazy!!

For those with cruises planned or WDW trips ....YAY!  I'm having major withdrawl's for both, which is never a good thing!  I have quite a few pirate friends from the 08 Panama Canal cruise who are going on the Wonder PC in January and pressuring me to join them!  Soooo tempting....except for that small detail of SCHOOL!  ugh... wish I could take them out and homeschool for the month of January...hahaha.

Happy Monday Diva's!  Anybody else's calenders filling up like crazy for the holidays...holy cow!  I love all the parties and get togethers, but am tired just reading them.  Just not enough time for all the FUN!!


----------



## LisaCat

DizNee Luver said:


> Hubby & I have been giving some serious consideration to moving to the Sacramento area & love any input people in the "know" have to share!!



Still catching up, but I live *in* Sacramento - about 15 minutes from the airport and 5 miles from Arco Arena.  Let me know if you have any questions about our fine city.  I came here to attend Sac State in 1983, and started living here full time in 1986.  I am most familiar with the Arden and Natomas areas, but have also lived near Madison and 80 and in Citrus Heights.


----------



## LisaCat

OK - I had a nice long post about my trip to WDW, but it took longer than 5 minutes to type and so I got "logged out" and when I logged back in, my post was gone.  Grrrrrr.....

I'm back.  I've got the cold from Hades.  Ears won't pop.  Came home with ankles so swollen that my sneakers left a bruise ring on them.  After 2 days of keeping my feet up as much as possible, I can see an ankle bone again.  Adjusting back to CA time from FL time was hard enough without changing the clocks too....  bleh.  I'm still recovering, but I've started packing for my DL trip in 11 days.  I will talk to Trish then about changing our ressie from HoJo to Carousel.  Hope everyone had an awesome Halloween!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

LisaCat said:


> Still catching up, but I live *in* Sacramento - about 15 minutes from the airport and 5 miles from Arco Arena.  Let me know if you have any questions about our fine city.  I came here to attend Sac State in 1983, and started living here full time in 1986.  I am most familiar with the Arden and Natomas areas, but have also lived near Madison and 80 and in Citrus Heights.



Cool.....I'll keep you in mind!!!  Our biggest thing will be getting connected with early intervention for our 3 yr old twins.  They are currently in a specialized preschool for children on the autism spectrum & it's really made a huge difference.....so would need to find something down there.

Also any input on certain towns surrounding Sac & school districts that would be good for families.

Thanx again!!!  Maybe by the time the girls trip comes I'll have a better idea what our plans are & then I'm sure I'll have tons of questions!!


----------



## disney-super-mom

LisaCat said:


> I'm back.  I've got the cold from Hades.  Ears won't pop.  Came home with ankles so swollen that my sneakers left a bruise ring on them.  After 2 days of keeping my feet up as much as possible, I can see an ankle bone again.  Adjusting back to CA time from FL time was hard enough without changing the clocks too....  bleh.  I'm still recovering, but I've started packing for my DL trip in 11 days.  I will talk to Trish then about changing our ressie from HoJo to Carousel.  Hope everyone had an awesome Halloween!!!!



Ugh and ugh!  I hate colds like that (when your ears won't pop and the pressure just HURTS)  And the swollen feet/ankles thing...I get that everytime I fly and travel.  It's awful, and kinda gross looking actually.  I'm taking water pills with me this time.

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## LisaCat

DizNee Luver said:


> Cool.....I'll keep you in mind!!!  Our biggest thing will be getting connected with early intervention for our 3 yr old twins.  They are currently in a specialized preschool for children on the autism spectrum & it's really made a huge difference.....so would need to find something down there.
> 
> Also any input on certain towns surrounding Sac & school districts that would be good for families.
> 
> Thanx again!!!  Maybe by the time the girls trip comes I'll have a better idea what our plans are & then I'm sure I'll have tons of questions!!



Someone else will have to help you on the school thing.  No kidlets here, and my neighbors all have Jr High age kids.


----------



## cccdisney

DizNee Luver said:


> Cool.....I'll keep you in mind!!!  Our biggest thing will be getting connected with early intervention for our 3 yr old twins.  They are currently in a specialized preschool for children on the autism spectrum & it's really made a huge difference.....so would need to find something down there.
> 
> Also any input on certain towns surrounding Sac & school districts that would be good for families.
> 
> Thanx again!!!  Maybe by the time the girls trip comes I'll have a better idea what our plans are & then I'm sure I'll have tons of questions!!



Hey Laurie!  I've been meaning to chime in on this - and maybe I did on FB - I can't remember!  
Anyway - the first thing you'll need to do is contact the local Regional Center  ( http://www.altaregional.org/index.cfm ).   They will cover things such as respite, diapers, and possibly some in-home therapy.
The local school district will provide the "education" part.   In CA, once the child turns three the SD is in charge of their education.   The child will be tested by the SD to see if he/she qualifies for special ed preschool and if he/she does will be offered a placement to fit their need.
It is very important to move into a school district that offers choices and has a good special ed department.
Also - look into UC Davis MIND institute in Sacramento.  They are a leader in autism research and Jack has been involved in their studies for about 4 years now.   If anything, they should be able to point you in the right direction of a good school district.
Hope that helps!


----------



## LisaCat

disney-super-mom said:


> Ugh and ugh!  I hate colds like that (when your ears won't pop and the pressure just HURTS)  And the swollen feet/ankles thing...I get that everytime I fly and travel.  It's awful, and kinda gross looking actually.  I'm taking water pills with me this time.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon!



The ankles are better, and the cold is getting there.  If I could just get the ears to pop!  At least I can bend down and pet the cat without it feeling like my head will explode!  LOL!


----------



## BillyFan

Hello Ladies!

So I nabbed some super-cheap flights down to SNA for our 18th anniversary in January, and now I've got my eye on the Grand.  I would love to stay there, if we can do it afordably.  So my question is, how does the whole renting points thing work?  There are no AP rates out for that time, so I'm wondering if renting is a viable option?

TIA for any advice you can share with me!


----------



## cheshiregirl

I know it's been a long time since I posted, but things have been crazy with both work and home and I needed a DIS break.  But, it was a boring day at work today and I found myself cruising the thread for the first time in a long while and realized how much I miss my Diva friends.

I'm still not sure if I will make it on the trip and there are a whole lot of details that will need to be worked out, but I am starting to think I might be able to make it work after all.

So, please count me in for the t-shirt list and I'll figure out the rest in the coming weeks.

Oh, and BTW for all the newbies, an intro of sorts... I'm Jane, I'm 35 and work full time+ in the student activities office on a college campus.  I'm also the mom of a very, very active 3 year old named Ty and married to Dave who is  the sweetest, kindest and most patient man on the planet.  Those two things keep me pretty busy but I also love college football, shopping and all things Disney.  

PS:  I am soooo excited to see that this year is going to be a picture frame exchange--that was totally my idea that I came up with on the trip last year.  I think it will be perfect!


----------



## LisaCat

Hi Jane!  Nice to "meet" you!


----------



## DizNee Luver

cccdisney said:


> Hey Laurie!  I've been meaning to chime in on this - and maybe I did on FB - I can't remember!
> Anyway - the first thing you'll need to do is contact the local Regional Center  ( http://www.altaregional.org/index.cfm ).   They will cover things such as respite, diapers, and possibly some in-home therapy.
> The local school district will provide the "education" part.   In CA, once the child turns three the SD is in charge of their education.   The child will be tested by the SD to see if he/she qualifies for special ed preschool and if he/she does will be offered a placement to fit their need.
> It is very important to move into a school district that offers choices and has a good special ed department.
> Also - look into UC Davis MIND institute in Sacramento.  They are a leader in autism research and Jack has been involved in their studies for about 4 years now.   If anything, they should be able to point you in the right direction of a good school district.
> Hope that helps!



Thank you  Thank you for the website & information......I think every state does things a bit differently & I figured at some point I would need this type of info.....so I've bookmarked the link so I'll have it in the future!!  Is UC Davis the Children's Hospital??  The girls are followed twice yearly at the children's hospital in Portland for genetic, feeding, audiology, cardiology & a few other things.  Will want the "skinny" on where to go!!

Thanx again!!


----------



## disney-super-mom

BillyFan said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> So I nabbed some super-cheap flights down to SNA for our 18th anniversary in January, and now I've got my eye on the Grand.  I would love to stay there, if we can do it afordably.  So my question is, how does the whole renting points thing work?  There are no AP rates out for that time, so I'm wondering if renting is a viable option?
> 
> TIA for any advice you can share with me!



Well, I've rented before and it was a positive experience.  Here is my advice:

*Make sure you rent from someone who is a DisBoard regular....someone who posts regularly and has been a member for a while.

*Points usually rent between $10-$12 per point. 

*I would start looking NOW if you want to rent points to stay at the Grand in January.  Crossing fingers that they have availability for you. 

*Also, you won't get daily mousekeeping when renting points.

*But, you also don't have to pay tax when renting points.

*Payment is usually made through PayPal.  And it's probably best to have a rental agreement, especially if you're renting from someone you don't really know.

Good luck and I hope you find a terrific owner to rent from!  The villas at the Grand would be a lovely place to spend you anniversary.  



cheshiregirl said:


> I know it's been a long time since I posted, but things have been crazy with both work and home and I needed a DIS break.  But, it was a boring day at work today and I found myself cruising the thread for the first time in a long while and realized how much I miss my Diva friends.
> 
> I'm still not sure if I will make it on the trip and there are a whole lot of details that will need to be worked out, but I am starting to think I might be able to make it work after all.
> 
> So, please count me in for the t-shirt list and I'll figure out the rest in the coming weeks.
> 
> Oh, and BTW for all the newbies, an intro of sorts... I'm Jane, I'm 35 and work full time+ in the student activities office on a college campus.  I'm also the mom of a very, very active 3 year old named Ty and married to Dave who is  the sweetest, kindest and most patient man on the planet.  Those two things keep me pretty busy but I also love college football, shopping and all things Disney.
> 
> PS:  I am soooo excited to see that this year is going to be a picture frame exchange--that was totally my idea that I came up with on the trip last year.  I think it will be perfect!



YAY - Jane, you're back!!!  I REALLY hope you can make it!!! (You better!) 

PS:  I know the picture frame exchange was your idea.....and we totally went with it! LOL!


----------



## BillyFan

Thanks for the info, Capri!  Do you know how I would find out how many points those nights are worth?  I need January 8th and 9th.  I know it is last-minute, but I thought it would be worth a try.


----------



## disney-super-mom

BillyFan said:


> Thanks for the info, Capri!  Do you know how I would find out how many points those nights are worth?  I need January 8th and 9th.  I know it is last-minute, but I thought it would be worth a try.



Sure, I'll look right now and post back right away. 

Okay, I'm back - LOL

Saturday the 8th is 22 points and Sunday the 9th is 17 points, so the total would be 39 points. 

That's really an awesome time to visit point wise!

At $11 per point, that would be $214.50 per night (and you don't need to pay any tax either).  Not too shabby.


----------



## cccdisney

DizNee Luver said:


> Thank you  Thank you for the website & information......I think every state does things a bit differently & I figured at some point I would need this type of info.....so I've bookmarked the link so I'll have it in the future!!  Is UC Davis the Children's Hospital??  The girls are followed twice yearly at the children's hospital in Portland for genetic, feeding, audiology, cardiology & a few other things.  Will want the "skinny" on where to go!!
> 
> Thanx again!!



You're welcome!! 

I don't know if UC Davis is "the" Children's Hospital in the Sac area or not.  There is a Children's Hospital in Oakland - which really isn't too far from Sacramento.     But I'm sure you could find the same services at one of the Sacramento hospitals.


----------



## deesquared

Hooray for the M&G committee!!

The Luau theme sounds so fun!
Well, since most people are switching over to the Carousel, we'll probably do that too.  
Can't wait!


----------



## BillyFan

disney-super-mom said:


> Sure, I'll look right now and post back right away.
> 
> Okay, I'm back - LOL
> 
> Saturday the 8th is 22 points and Sunday the 9th is 17 points, so the total would be 39 points.
> 
> That's really an awesome time to visit point wise!
> 
> At $11 per point, that would be $214.50 per night (and you don't need to pay any tax either).  Not too shabby.



Thanks again, Capri!


----------



## MrsPinup

Good morning ladies!!!




DizNee Luver said:


> I love tie-dye shirts!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have at least 6 different ones!!  But I've always been a bit different!!



Me too!  I vote for a tye dye day since I have several cute ones I would love to wear  



disney-super-mom said:


> For the exchange, we thought it would be fun to do something different and decided on a picture frame exchange.  Buy one or make one, and even include some little extras with it if you wish.  It could be Disney themed, Hawaiian themed, or any theme you want.  It's all up to you.  Just make sure you don't spend more than $20 total.  Bring your gift to the party either wrapped or in a gift bag so no one can do any peeking.  Everyone who brings a gift for the exchange will receive a gift, but remember, someone can always steal the gift bag that you choose....so watch out for those sneaky Divas who have eyes like a hawk!


Will he be there?!    Cause that would be amazing...or a male hula dancer...yum!  
I have a question on the exchange- can it have once been a picture frame that I turn into something amazing?  I have been working on this new craft that uses picture frames and they are quite the hit here at home.


cccdisney said:


> You're welcome!!
> 
> I don't know if UC Davis is "the" Children's Hospital in the Sac area or not.  There is a Children's Hospital in Oakland - which really isn't too far from Sacramento.     But I'm sure you could find the same services at one of the Sacramento hospitals.


For the most part, UC Davis is THE hospital....and it is amazing.  They took care of my brother during his battle with cancer and were always helpful and caring.  After he passed many of the nurses and his doctors sent letters to my family and a few attended his funeral.  That is patient care if I have ever seen it 

I hope you have a great day!


----------



## MamaKate

Yeah for Luas!!!  

I'm so excited for this trip!!  I really need some adult only time before I go on the cruise with my kids .



BillyFan said:


> Thanks for the info, Capri!  Do you know how I would find out how many points those nights are worth?  I need January 8th and 9th.  I know it is last-minute, but I thought it would be worth a try.



Tina~  If I had any extra points I'd totally rent them to you.  Alas my points are dry, because I'm going to WDW next year .  I'm having such withdrawls I couldn't wait all the way until 2012.  So I'm going during the F&W Festival next year.

I could always cancel the room during the ladies trip and have some extra points, but I'm sure my roomies wouldn't appreciate that .


----------



## disney-super-mom

MrsPinup said:


> Will he be there?!    Cause that would be amazing...or a male hula dancer...yum!
> I have a question on the exchange- can it have once been a picture frame that I turn into something amazing?  I have been working on this new craft that uses picture frames and they are quite the hit here at home.



I'll work on getting him there - LOL! 

I think the amazing picture frame craft sounds pretty cool and unique!  I'm definitely okay with it if the other ladies are too. 



MamaKate said:


> I could always cancel the room during the ladies trip and have some extra points, but I'm sure my roomies wouldn't appreciate that .


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Drive by Hi!

Whoo Hoo for a theme especially since this will be the first time my mom and I will actually be there for the M&G!


----------



## tinkermell

Meet and Greet Committee! 
Love the theme and exchange. 

Jane, thanks for the great idea for the exchange. Also sincerely hoping you can make it! 

Lisa, Hope you are feeling better!

Katie, Are you guys staying at the Grand too? 

Sarah, So glad you and your Mom can finally make the M&G!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Hi Ladies, 

How is everyone doing? I haven't had a chance to read too far back but I wanted to say that the theme for the meet and greet sounds awesome    Awesome for the committee!  I hope to make it to that since I missed out on the last one.  I also am all for the BBQ at BTR. I am so eager to try it and it looks tasty!  

I have been away from the DIS. I have been busy with work, hanging out with friends and my hip hop and funk classes.  

BTW, I visited my older sister and was surprised to see that she has a new furry friend.   His name is Bryson (named after one of her fav. authors- Bill Bryson) and he is the cutest and sweetest dog   He is 6 months old and is an Australian Cattle Herder Mix.  She's been training him and and she has always wanted a dog. This is her first one and she loves him to pieces  

Here are pics of him that I took: 













She adopted him from a no-kill society and actually drove down to Vegas to get him. Right now he's a bit of a secret with the family because I think my parents would flip out (they have some weird hang up about my sibs and I having pets for some reason), even though my sister doesn't live with them.  

Just wanted to share pics.   He's really friendly and doesn't bark (yet) and is so mellow.


----------



## tinkermell

I forgot to mention that I think we should wear the purple tee on Saturday. The Castle goes with part of the scavvy hunt theme, so it should work out. 

So far we have..... 
Pink
Purple Castle-Saturday
Tie-dye-   J/K! I go with the flow! 
Lime green
Black pirate from last year.

Right now I vote for pink or lime green for Thursday. An easy color to spot and find all of us meeting for our first time in the park. 

Are the pink and lime green tees supposed to have something Disney related on them?


----------



## tinkermell

Hi Pix! Nice to see you!

Your sister's puppy is so cute!


----------



## MamaKate

tinkermell said:


> Katie, Are you guys staying at the Grand too?







eatmypixiedust said:


> Right now he's a bit of a secret with the family because I think my parents would flip out (they have some weird hang up about my sibs and I having pets for some reason), even though my sister doesn't live with them.



Sounds like my parents .



tinkermell said:


> I forgot to mention that I think we should wear the purple tee on Saturday. The Castle goes with part of the scavvy hunt theme, so it should work out.
> 
> So far we have.....
> Pink
> Purple Castle-Saturday
> Tie-dye-   J/K! I go with the flow!
> Lime green
> Black pirate from last year.
> 
> Right now I vote for pink or lime green for Thursday. An easy color to spot and find all of us meeting for our first time in the park.
> 
> Are the pink and lime green tees supposed to have something Disney related on them?



Castle shirt on Saturday sounds great .  My black shirt from last year looks horrible.  The picture is all cracked and missing pieces.  After the first wash, the picture pretty much fell apart.

As far as the other colors, I don't think they need to have something Disney related on them, but if they do, that's just a bonus!


How about this for the shirts:

Thursday - Lime Green
Friday -    Pink
Saturday - Purple Castle
Sunday -  Black Pirate (or just black)
Monday - Tye Dye

I'm just throwing out suggestions so feel free to comment


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

disney-super-mom said:


> Yes, I would just call their regular number to make reservations.  Just make sure you tell them you have a group rate for the DisBoard Divas and a block of rooms for early March.  They should be able to find it for you and book you a room.
> 
> Call 1-800-854-6767


I called this number and told the guy the trip info and how I couldn't get anyone to return my call. He transfered me to Group Sales where I got a recorded message, I left the info again and said this was my second call. I hope someone calls me back.


tinkermell said:


> I forgot to mention that I think we should wear the purple tee on Saturday. The Castle goes with part of the scavvy hunt theme, so it should work out.
> 
> So far we have.....
> Pink
> Purple Castle-Saturday
> Tie-dye-   J/K! I go with the flow!
> Lime green
> Black pirate from last year.
> 
> Right now I vote for pink or lime green for Thursday. An easy color to spot and find all of us meeting for our first time in the park.
> 
> Are the pink and lime green tees supposed to have something Disney related on them?



I think lime green shows up better than pink so how about that for Thursday?
Tie Dye on Friday.
Purple Castle on Sat.
Pink on Sunday.
When will Black Pirate be? Is anyone arriving on Wed.or staying til Monday?
 I was wondering about the pink and green too. Can we add something if we like?


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Carousel just called me and my room is booked !


----------



## DizNee Luver

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Carousel just called me and my room is booked !



Woo Hoo....I was starting to get worried when no one was getting thru!!


----------



## LisaCat

MamaKate said:


> I'm going to WDW next year .  I'm having such withdrawls I couldn't wait all the way until 2012.  So I'm going during the F&W Festival next year.
> 
> I could always cancel the room during the ladies trip and have some extra points, but I'm sure my roomies wouldn't appreciate that .



F&W was a lot of fun!  If they do the 3D event again next year (Disney Dessert Discovery), I totally recommend it.  It was hosted by DeKuyper and there were many desserts and alcohols to feast upon and it included premium reserved "standing" for Illuminations.  It was $45 per person.  TOTALLY worth it.


----------



## LisaCat

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Carousel just called me and my room is booked !



I just called and told the guy who answered the 800# that I wanted to make a ressie and it's all done.  Don't know if we will stay there or at HoJo tho, since HoJo is SO much cheaper....


----------



## LisaCat

VintageDisneyRules said:


> I think lime green shows up better than pink so how about that for Thursday?
> Tie Dye on Friday.
> Purple Castle on Sat.
> Pink on Sunday.
> When will Black Pirate be? Is anyone arriving on Wed.or staying til Monday?
> I was wondering about the pink and green too. Can we add something if we like?



I don't "do" green, especially LIME (shudder), but I will see if I can do a black shirt with something lime green on it.....   Of course I could incorporate lime green into my tie dye..... hmmmm.....


----------



## jordansmomma

MamaKate said:


> Sounds like my parents .
> 
> 
> 
> Castle shirt on Saturday sounds great .  My black shirt from last year looks horrible.  The picture is all cracked and missing pieces.  After the first wash, the picture pretty much fell apart.
> 
> As far as the other colors, I don't think they need to have something Disney related on them, but if they do, that's just a bonus!
> 
> 
> How about this for the shirts:
> 
> Thursday - Lime Green
> Friday -    Pink
> Saturday - Purple Castle
> Sunday -  Black Pirate (or just black)
> Monday - Tye Dye
> 
> I'm just throwing out suggestions so feel free to comment



I like your shirt suggestion days! yay for tye dye on Monday....


----------



## tinkermell

jordansmomma said:


> I like your shirt suggestion days! yay for tye dye on Monday....


LOL! Me too, as I'm leaving on Monday.


----------



## disney-super-mom

jordansmomma said:


> I like your shirt suggestion days! yay for tye dye on Monday....



LOL!


----------



## Zoemakes5

LisaCat said:


> I just called and told the guy who answered the 800# that I wanted to make a ressie and it's all done.  Don't know if we will stay there or at HoJo tho, since HoJo is SO much cheaper....



The difference in the quote I got at HoJo's and the amount we were promised at Carousel through the group rate Capri got, it was only $20 per day difference.  

I like the following shirt choices:
Pink for Thursday
Tye Dye for Friday
Castle for Saturday
Black (can use previous year's shirt if you want, or not)
Lime green for Monday

Though, Friday and Sunday are interchangable, as far as I'm concerned.  I think we will have more group pic's scheduled for Friday, and I think the Tye Dye will be great for pics, but that's just my take on it.


----------



## MamaKate

tinkermell said:


> LOL! Me too, as I'm leaving on Monday.



Shhhh, I was hoping no one would notice what I was doing .



My son called me to pick him up from practice and told me "mom, I'm on crutches so don't freak out."  Well of course I freak out .  Especially when I get to the school and all the coaches, the trainer and a few of his team mates are waiting around for me!!!

He has a sprained ligament & they are all worried he won't be able to play on Friday (it's a big game for them).  I was more worried if it was serious.  The trainer said he should be fine with continuous treatment until the game & not putting any weight on it.  The trainer is actually picking him up in the morning so he can get treatment before school.

So right now he's all wrapped up with ice and has his leg elevated.  I really don't want him to play on Friday, but we'll see what happens .

Well I hope everyone has a good night.  I'm off to treat my wounded baby .


----------



## Queenbillabong

jordansmomma said:


> I like your shirt suggestion days! yay for tye dye on Monday....





tinkermell said:


> LOL! Me too, as I'm leaving on Monday.



Are you trying to get out of wearing the tie dye????   Why would you want to do that?? **cough - wuss - cough**


----------



## disney-super-mom

LisaCat said:


> I just called and told the guy who answered the 800# that I wanted to make a ressie and it's all done.  Don't know if we will stay there or at HoJo tho, since HoJo is SO much cheaper....



I suppose the difference in the rates would depend on what kind of room you booked at HOJO.  That Entertainment rate at HOJO is a great one for sure!

But the Carousel is closer to the front gates and the rate includes breakfast for everyone in the room.  (I hope when you booked, you received the $99 group rate we were quoted.)

So you have to weigh your options and see which one is better for you and your roomies.


----------



## disney-super-mom

Queenbillabong said:


> Are you trying to get out of wearing the tie dye????   Why would you want to do that?? **cough - wuss - cough**



LOL!  



MamaKate said:


> So right now he's all wrapped up with ice and has his leg elevated.  I really don't want him to play on Friday, but we'll see what happens .
> 
> Well I hope everyone has a good night.  I'm off to treat my wounded baby .



Oh no, that sucks!  I hope he's all healed up in time for Friday's game, but as a mom....yeah, I wouldn't want him to play just yet either.


----------



## jordansmomma

Queenbillabong said:


> Are you trying to get out of wearing the tie dye????   Why would you want to do that?? **cough - wuss - cough**



Nope not a wuss but we did do tye dye last year.....and Monday would be the perfect day to wear tye dye!!


----------



## jordansmomma

MamaKate said:


> Shhhh, I was hoping no one would notice what I was doing .
> 
> 
> 
> My son called me to pick him up from practice and told me "mom, I'm on crutches so don't freak out."  Well of course I freak out .  Especially when I get to the school and all the coaches, the trainer and a few of his team mates are waiting around for me!!!
> 
> He has a sprained ligament & they are all worried he won't be able to play on Friday (it's a big game for them).  I was more worried if it was serious.  The trainer said he should be fine with continuous treatment until the game & not putting any weight on it.  The trainer is actually picking him up in the morning so he can get treatment before school.
> 
> So right now he's all wrapped up with ice and has his leg elevated.  I really don't want him to play on Friday, but we'll see what happens .
> 
> Well I hope everyone has a good night.  I'm off to treat my wounded baby .



I hope everything is ok.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Happy Wednesday!!  Not much going on today.....one extra appt later this afternoon.....but for the most part...just the norm!

Tomorrow I'm singing at a Veteran's Day luncheon......I'll be doing Boogie, Woogie Bugle Boy.  Hopefully my sore throat won't be too much of an issue!!






Have a great day!!


----------



## LisaCat

Zoemakes5 said:


> The difference in the quote I got at HoJo's and the amount we were promised at Carousel through the group rate Capri got, it was only $20 per day difference.



I got the AP rate at HoJo, so the difference for us is $40 per night....  Hence the dilemma.


----------



## LisaCat

disney-super-mom said:


> I suppose the difference in the rates would depend on what kind of room you booked at HOJO.  That Entertainment rate at HOJO is a great one for sure!
> 
> But the Carousel is closer to the front gates and the rate includes breakfast for everyone in the room.  (I hope when you booked, you received the $99 group rate we were quoted.)
> 
> So you have to weigh your options and see which one is better for you and your roomies.



Yes, I got the $99 rate.  I'll talk to Trish about it when we are down there next weekend.  Then she can see where the HoJo is vs the Carousel and we can decide if it's worth the extra $.  It *is* almost twice the price.


----------



## disney-super-mom

LisaCat said:


> I got the AP rate at HoJo, so the difference for us is $40 per night....  Hence the dilemma.



Just for future reference for everyone, the AP rate and the Entertainment Book rate is the same. 

Lisa, actually it sounds to me that you reserved a double/double standard room at the HOJO for $59.  (Which is a great rate BTW.  Especially if there is only two of you splitting the cost. )

On past trips, most of the ladies reserved a queen/queen deluxe at $69 per night or a queen/queen premium at $79 per night.  Mainly because we wanted those queen beds, since often there were four ladies per room, and they were sharing beds.

We usually all booked the same room category so the HOJO would assign our rooms in the same general area. (Two of the past ladies trips, most of us were in the premium rooms in building 1, and one of the ladies trips we were mostly in deluxe rooms in building 2.)  Then we would put cute/funny signs up on our doors so we would know who was staying in which room.


----------



## bsblgrl23

Hi Y'all!  My name is Vicki and I am Sarah's friend (sahbushka) and I have decided to join the trip this year!!!! Sarah has talked about the trip before and it sounds like a blast!!  
A little about me......I am single and loving it!  I work at a retirement home in Washington so I am REALLY ready for the luau!  As you can tell by my name I am a HUGE! baseball fan!! I have season tix to the Mariners and go every chance I get! My favorite Disney character is Dopey followed closely by Patch.  
VERY! Excited about the candy buffet!!  Can't wait to get my hands on it and the hot surfer dude previously posted 
I would like a t shirt and to join the scavenger hunt and probably much more but that is for later. 
Thanks for letting me lurk and now join! 
See you in March

ps hope I posted this right


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

bsblgrl23 said:


> Hi Y'all!  My name is Vicki and I am Sarah's friend (sahbushka) and I have decided to join the trip this year!!!! Sarah has talked about the trip before and it sounds like a blast!!
> A little about me......I am single and loving it!  I work at a retirement home in Washington so I am REALLY ready for the luau!  As you can tell by my name I am a HUGE! baseball fan!! I have season tix to the Mariners and go every chance I get! My favorite Disney character is Dopey followed closely by Patch.
> VERY! Excited about the candy buffet!!  Can't wait to get my hands on it and the hot surfer dude previously posted
> I would like a t shirt and to join the scavenger hunt and probably much more but that is for later.
> Thanks for letting me lurk and now join!
> See you in March
> 
> ps hope I posted this right



Hi Vicki!  It's nice to meet you and I'm glad that you're coming on the trip.   I'm a newbie here too.  I am very excited about the trip.  Everyone has been very welcoming and nice.  I know that we'll have a great time. 

I'm a single mom and was wondering if there were going to be any other singles on the trip.  Like you, I wouldn't mind if there was a hunky surfer dude at the luau


----------



## tinkermell

Hi Vicki! Welcome!!!  My name is Melody. Nice to meet you.  So glad that you can join Sarah and the rest of us. We *do* have a lot of fun! 

Katie, How is your injured baby? If nothing else, he can enjoy all of the attention for now. Hope he gets better soon though. I'm sure he is not liking being on the side lines! 

Laurie, So  you sing? That's cool. I used to do quite a bit in my church with a ladies group, but it's been awhile. It seems like I am out of practice. I hope your throat feels better tomorrow.


----------



## DizNee Luver

tinkermell said:


> Laurie, So  you sing? That's cool. I used to do quite a bit in my church with a ladies group, but it's been awhile. It seems like I am out of practice. I hope your throat feels better tomorrow.



Thank you....I hope it's better too!!  Yup, I'm a singer......I do 2 things good....one is being a mommy & two is singing.  Would have loved to persue it somehow....but motherhood came early & I found I loved it more than anything!!


----------



## CoMickey

bsblgrl23 said:


> Hi Y'all!  My name is Vicki and I am Sarah's friend (sahbushka) and I have decided to join the trip this year!!!! Sarah has talked about the trip before and it sounds like a blast!!
> A little about me......I am single and loving it!  I work at a retirement home in Washington so I am REALLY ready for the luau!  As you can tell by my name I am a HUGE! baseball fan!! I have season tix to the Mariners and go every chance I get! My favorite Disney character is Dopey followed closely by Patch.
> VERY! Excited about the candy buffet!!  Can't wait to get my hands on it and the hot surfer dude previously posted
> I would like a t shirt and to join the scavenger hunt and probably much more but that is for later.
> Thanks for letting me lurk and now join!
> See you in March
> 
> ps hope I posted this right



Hi Vicki - So nice to meet you!  My name is Vicki too and we spell it the same. Sarah was the very first Diva I met when she was kind enough to meet me while I was in Vancouver.  Glad you are joining the fun...it'll be great!


----------



## tinkermell

Good morning ladies!

Today, I'm off to buy fabric for some new curtains for my living room, and also for an entry way bench. I have coupons burning in my purse from Joanns, and this time they will work.  If any of you go there, you will know what I am referring to. 

Later on today, Dave and I are going to Huntington Hospital in Pasadena for my DIL's ovarian surgery. It is scheduled for 7:30am tomorrow, so we decided to come early and spend the night. In the meantime, I'm going to drag him along to some stores that aren't by us. Mainly Ikea and Nordstroms! Yuk yuk! I love their shoe department! 
I will keep you posted on my DIL Tiffany, and how things turned out. She is being assisted by two doctors. One a fertility specialist, and the other is an oncologist from the City of Hope. Hopefully, they won't find anything bad. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers.

TTFN!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Tiffany will be in my prayers.......praying for only good news!!!

Happy Veteran's Day Ladies.........remember today isn't about the kids being out of school or a good sale down at the mall.......today is about remembering all those lives lost, honoring those who were fortunate to come home, to those who today are away from their families or serving in our communities to give us freedom.  Thank them today & everyday!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

bsblgrl23 said:


> Hi Y'all!  My name is Vicki and I am Sarah's friend (sahbushka) and I have decided to join the trip this year!!!! Sarah has talked about the trip before and it sounds like a blast!!
> A little about me......I am single and loving it!  I work at a retirement home in Washington so I am REALLY ready for the luau!  As you can tell by my name I am a HUGE! baseball fan!! I have season tix to the Mariners and go every chance I get! My favorite Disney character is Dopey followed closely by Patch.
> VERY! Excited about the candy buffet!!  Can't wait to get my hands on it and the hot surfer dude previously posted
> I would like a t shirt and to join the scavenger hunt and probably much more but that is for later.
> Thanks for letting me lurk and now join!
> See you in March
> 
> ps hope I posted this right


Welcome ! I've been on all the trips and they just get better and better !


Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> I'm a single mom and was wondering if there were going to be any other singles on the trip.  Like you, I wouldn't mind if there was a hunky surfer dude at the luau


Us married ladies wouldn't mind a hunky surfer dude either !


tinkermell said:


> Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> TTFN!



Will do !


----------



## disney-super-mom

bsblgrl23 said:


> Hi Y'all!  My name is Vicki and I am Sarah's friend (sahbushka) and I have decided to join the trip this year!!!! Sarah has talked about the trip before and it sounds like a blast!!
> A little about me......I am single and loving it!  I work at a retirement home in Washington so I am REALLY ready for the luau!  As you can tell by my name I am a HUGE! baseball fan!! I have season tix to the Mariners and go every chance I get! My favorite Disney character is Dopey followed closely by Patch.
> VERY! Excited about the candy buffet!!  Can't wait to get my hands on it and the hot surfer dude previously posted
> I would like a t shirt and to join the scavenger hunt and probably much more but that is for later.
> Thanks for letting me lurk and now join!
> See you in March
> 
> ps hope I posted this right



Hi Vicki and welcome to the group! 

You're going to have a wonderful time one the trip with Sarah and the rest of us!  



tinkermell said:


> Later on today, Dave and I are going to Huntington Hospital in Pasadena for my DIL's ovarian surgery. It is scheduled for 7:30am tomorrow, so we decided to come early and spend the night. In the meantime, I'm going to drag him along to some stores that aren't by us. Mainly Ikea and Nordstroms! Yuk yuk! I love their shoe department!
> I will keep you posted on my DIL Tiffany, and how things turned out. She is being assisted by two doctors. One a fertility specialist, and the other is an oncologist from the City of Hope. Hopefully, they won't find anything bad. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> TTFN!



Keeping Tiffany in my thoughts and prayers! 



DizNee Luver said:


> Happy Veteran's Day Ladies.........remember today isn't about the kids being out of school or a good sale down at the mall.......today is about remembering all those lives lost, honoring those who were fortunate to come home, to those who today are away from their families or serving in our communities to give us freedom.  Thank them today & everyday!!



Thank you to all our veterans, past and present! 

Thank you Steph!!! 

I went to my son's veterans day concert at the school last night....and I cried.  I guess I'm getting super sentimental in my middle-ageness.


----------



## Zoemakes5

Welcome, Vicki!  I think you'll be able to find a friend or two in our group!  
What's your favorite thing to do at Disneyland?
What's your favorite snack food you HAVE to have when you go?  
What rides at DL do you _not_ like?


----------



## CoMickey

tinkermell said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Hopefully, they won't find anything bad. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> TTFN!




Will be thinking of you all!  I hope everthing goes well.  

Hey, I know that IKEA store very well.


----------



## MrsPinup

Hello ladies!  And Welcome to the new Vicki  
Katie~ I hope you son heals quickly
Mel~ I will keep Tiffany in my prayers today 

Today I am cleaning house and getting ready for game night tomorrow night - I am hosting for the young adults at my church.  There are tons of lumpia to make, pumpkin pie tartlets, and lots of cleaning and hiding of stuff 
I really want to go to Red Robin for lunch since I have a coupon for a free app, but I am not sure if they will accept it since I am not the veteran, my hubby is.  I do have a military id...hmmm....He's not home, so I think I should eat the yummy mozzarella sticks for him....


----------



## LisaCat

disney-super-mom said:


> Lisa, actually it sounds to me that you reserved a double/double standard room at the HOJO for $59.  (Which is a great rate BTW.  Especially if there is only two of you splitting the cost. )



Yep, just the two of us.  The room type is NQ3.  I don't remember what it was, just that it had 2 beds.  LOL


----------



## LisaCat

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Us married ladies wouldn't mind a hunky surfer dude either !



No, no we wouldn't.  We can look, we just can't touch.  LOL  And nothing to stop him from serving me daiquiris either.....


----------



## LisaCat

Welcome, Vicki!  I'm relatively new here too!
Prayers for Tiffany, Mel!

Happy Veterans Day to all!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

LisaCat said:


> No, no we wouldn't.  We can look, we just can't touch.  LOL  And nothing to stop him from serving me daiquiris either.....



Can't touch? Hey What Happens at Disneyland Stays At Disneyland.


----------



## sahbushka

bsblgrl23 said:


> Hi Y'all!  My name is Vicki and I am Sarah's friend (sahbushka) and I have decided to join the trip this year!!!! Sarah has talked about the trip before and it sounds like a blast!!
> A little about me......I am single and loving it!  I work at a retirement home in Washington so I am REALLY ready for the luau!  As you can tell by my name I am a HUGE! baseball fan!! I have season tix to the Mariners and go every chance I get! My favorite Disney character is Dopey followed closely by Patch.
> VERY! Excited about the candy buffet!!  Can't wait to get my hands on it and the hot surfer dude previously posted
> I would like a t shirt and to join the scavenger hunt and probably much more but that is for later.
> Thanks for letting me lurk and now join!
> See you in March
> 
> ps hope I posted this right



Yeah Vicki!  So glad you are going to come!  It's going to be awsome!



MamaKate said:


> Sounds like my parents .
> 
> 
> 
> Castle shirt on Saturday sounds great .  My black shirt from last year looks horrible.  The picture is all cracked and missing pieces.  After the first wash, the picture pretty much fell apart.
> 
> As far as the other colors, I don't think they need to have something Disney related on them, but if they do, that's just a bonus!
> 
> 
> How about this for the shirts:
> 
> Thursday - Lime Green
> Friday -    Pink
> Saturday - Purple Castle
> Sunday -  Black Pirate (or just black)
> Monday - Tye Dye
> 
> I'm just throwing out suggestions so feel free to comment



I vote for this shirt order!



cheshiregirl said:


> I know it's been a long time since I posted, but things have been crazy with both work and home and I needed a DIS break.  But, it was a boring day at work today and I found myself cruising the thread for the first time in a long while and realized how much I miss my Diva friends.
> 
> I'm still not sure if I will make it on the trip and there are a whole lot of details that will need to be worked out, but I am starting to think I might be able to make it work after all.
> 
> So, please count me in for the t-shirt list and I'll figure out the rest in the coming weeks.
> 
> Oh, and BTW for all the newbies, an intro of sorts... I'm Jane, I'm 35 and work full time+ in the student activities office on a college campus.  I'm also the mom of a very, very active 3 year old named Ty and married to Dave who is  the sweetest, kindest and most patient man on the planet.  Those two things keep me pretty busy but I also love college football, shopping and all things Disney.
> 
> PS:  I am soooo excited to see that this year is going to be a picture frame exchange--that was totally my idea that I came up with on the trip last year.  I think it will be perfect!



Yeah Jane!  I really really really hope you will be there!  I have soooo much fun hanging out with you!  And it was TOTALLY your idea for the picture frame exchange!  I was with you when you thought it up on the last trip and I happened to casually mention the idea when the M & G committee was formed!  SOOOOO glad they liked the idea!  It is going to be a great M & G!

I am buyin my family's disney tickets today for our trip in December - 6 weeks from tomorrow!  I have to wait to buy my ticket until we are there since they only sell the premier pass at the park!  So excited!

I booked our hotel room at the Carousel today but I am still holding on to my HoJo ressie...it is a bit cheaper though I think my roomies really want the Carousel and I would like to give it a try so I will probably go that way.

Talk to you all soon!

SarahMay


----------



## disney-super-mom

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Can't touch? Hey What Happens at Disneyland Stays At Disneyland.



This is true. 

If some hot sufer dude showed up, or any hot dude open to me playing a little finger washboard on his six pack, trust me, I'm touching. 



sahbushka said:


> Yeah Jane!  I really really really hope you will be there!  I have soooo much fun hanging out with you!  And it was TOTALLY your idea for the picture frame exchange!  I was with you when you thought it up on the last trip and I happened to casually mention the idea when the M & G committee was formed!  SOOOOO glad they liked the idea!



We loved the picture frame idea!  It's something new and fun, so we went with it!!! 

And I agree with Sarah and will state again.....Jane, you better be there!  (You too Beth!)


----------



## lulubelle

MamaKate said:


> How about this for the shirts:
> 
> Thursday - Lime Green
> Friday -    Pink
> Saturday - Purple Castle
> Sunday -  Black Pirate (or just black)
> Monday - Tye Dye
> 
> I'm just throwing out suggestions so feel free to comment



I'm with you, Katie.  I like this shirt assignment. 
I hope your son is better.  Is he playing tonight?

Good thought and Pixie Dust to all who need it. 

A hunky surfer dude would be just fine.  Yep.  He's invitied. 

Hi Jane!  So glad you posted.  I really hope you come.  I love hanging out with you.  

It's almost the weekend, so glad!  Have a great day ladies.


----------



## wendypooh22

MamaKate said:


> I could always cancel the room during the ladies trip and have some extra points, but I'm sure my roomies wouldn't appreciate that .


 



MamaKate said:


> Shhhh, I was hoping no one would notice what I was doing .
> 
> 
> 
> My son called me to pick him up from practice and told me "mom, I'm on crutches so don't freak out."  Well of course I freak out .  Especially when I get to the school and all the coaches, the trainer and a few of his team mates are waiting around for me!!!
> 
> He has a sprained ligament & they are all worried he won't be able to play on Friday (it's a big game for them).  I was more worried if it was serious.  The trainer said he should be fine with continuous treatment until the game & not putting any weight on it.  The trainer is actually picking him up in the morning so he can get treatment before school.
> 
> So right now he's all wrapped up with ice and has his leg elevated.  I really don't want him to play on Friday, but we'll see what happens .
> 
> Well I hope everyone has a good night.  I'm off to treat my wounded baby .



I hope that he's okay.. Is he playing tonight?



bsblgrl23 said:


> Hi Y'all!  My name is Vicki and I am Sarah's friend (sahbushka) and I have decided to join the trip this year!!!! Sarah has talked about the trip before and it sounds like a blast!!
> A little about me......I am single and loving it!  I work at a retirement home in Washington so I am REALLY ready for the luau!  As you can tell by my name I am a HUGE! baseball fan!! I have season tix to the Mariners and go every chance I get! My favorite Disney character is Dopey followed closely by Patch.
> VERY! Excited about the candy buffet!!  Can't wait to get my hands on it and the hot surfer dude previously posted
> I would like a t shirt and to join the scavenger hunt and probably much more but that is for later.
> Thanks for letting me lurk and now join!
> See you in March
> 
> ps hope I posted this right



Hi Vickie!!  Welcome!



tinkermell said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Today, I'm off to buy fabric for some new curtains for my living room, and also for an entry way bench. I have coupons burning in my purse from Joanns, and this time they will work.  If any of you go there, you will know what I am referring to.
> 
> Later on today, Dave and I are going to Huntington Hospital in Pasadena for my DIL's ovarian surgery. It is scheduled for 7:30am tomorrow, so we decided to come early and spend the night. In the meantime, I'm going to drag him along to some stores that aren't by us. Mainly Ikea and Nordstroms! Yuk yuk! I love their shoe department!
> I will keep you posted on my DIL Tiffany, and how things turned out. She is being assisted by two doctors. One a fertility specialist, and the other is an oncologist from the City of Hope. Hopefully, they won't find anything bad. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> TTFN!



 Keeping Tiffany in my prayers.. 



VintageDisneyRules said:


> Can't touch? Hey What Happens at Disneyland Stays At Disneyland.



No touching?? What about accidentally tripping and falling (ever so gracefully) on him so that we both hit the couch (opps, I mean ground) and land on eachother... Does that count?


----------



## MamaKate

Hello Everyone !  I've been so worn out lately.  I really need a break from my life .



tinkermell said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Later on today, Dave and I are going to Huntington Hospital in Pasadena for my DIL's ovarian surgery. It is scheduled for 7:30am tomorrow, so we decided to come early and spend the night. In the meantime, I'm going to drag him along to some stores that aren't by us. Mainly Ikea and Nordstroms! Yuk yuk! I love their shoe department!
> I will keep you posted on my DIL Tiffany, and how things turned out. She is being assisted by two doctors. One a fertility specialist, and the other is an oncologist from the City of Hope. Hopefully, they won't find anything bad. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers.



Did everything go okay yesterday??  Sorry I missed this and she will be in my prayers .



sahbushka said:


> I vote for this shirt order!







lulubelle said:


> I hope your son is better.  Is he playing tonight?





wendypooh22 said:


> I hope that he's okay.. Is he playing tonight?



He's doing a lot better & is playing against my advise .  I'm going to the game even though it's an away game (I usually don't go to away games) and I told him if it looks like he's starting to limp, I'm going to start yelling at the coach from the stands to pull him out.  Needless to say, my son doesn't want me to go tonight .

But he seems to be back to normal, but he hasn't done any strenuous activity since he got hurt so it might act up once he starts to play.




wendypooh22 said:


> No touching?? What about accidentally tripping and falling (ever so gracefully) on him so that we both hit the couch (opps, I mean ground) and land on eachother... Does that count?



You are sooooo bad .


----------



## wendypooh22

MamaKate said:


> He's doing a lot better & is playing against my advise .  I'm going to the game even though it's an away game (I usually don't go to away games) and I told him if it looks like he's starting to limp, I'm going to start yelling at the coach from the stands to pull him out.  Needless to say, my son doesn't want me to go tonight .
> 
> But he seems to be back to normal, but he hasn't done any strenuous activity since he got hurt so it might act up once he starts to play.
> 
> 
> You are sooooo bad .



I feel for ya.. It's hard for kids because they just don't understand that an injury now can have an effect on your body later on... I hope that he plays well and that the coach has his eyes on the bigger picture and not just on a win tonight...

Me bad  really?? 

So I was in Hawaii last weekend for a well deserved Mommy-Break and we went to check out the new Disney resort..  All I can say is OMG! That place is HUGE and looks amazing!!  Here are a few pics to share... 





[/IMG]






[/IMG]

This is the lagoon in front of the hotel..  





[/IMG]

We were talking with a few guys that work at the construction site and they say that it is amazing! The volcano/waterslide/pool area is unbelievable!!


----------



## MamaKate

OMG thank you so much for posting those pics Wendy .

I'm planning a family trip there for when my son graduates from High School (Summer 2013).

BTW~ Did you have a good time in Hawaii?  How were the flea markets?


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Hi ladies! 

How is everyone? I hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## bumbershoot

Hi!

Even though I have no plans to go on the trip this year, I check in, peek around, every so often.  

And while reading today, I suddenly thought that I might have a fun website for you!

On our last DLR trip, hubby and son wanted matching t-shirts but I don't really enjoy that as much as others, so I chose to put a transfer on a $1 black canvas bag that I carried the day that they wore those shirts.  I thought "ooh if only button makers weren't so expensive"...  And then....

Last month I ran across http://www.wackybuttons.com/ through the TourGuideMike December vacation club group on their forum.  They make buttons, and for a relatively reasonable amount.  

I'd had some designs made up by the Dis-ign people for our upcoming WDW trip, and instead of fussing with transfers and buying one-use t-shirts, I ordered a bunch of 3" buttons with the dis-igns on them!  

I haven't gotten them yet, but everyone from the December trip group on TGM has loved what they got from them.


So I thought I'd share the site with you guys, in case you wanted to get some buttons for the trip!  

(and if anyone has a website that they can put the link on, once wackybuttons notices it, you get a 10% off coupon...so one of you could put it up somewhere that you "own", and get some off the group order, if there were to be a group order)


----------



## mommaU4

Hi ladies! TGIF!! 

Good to see you Molly and Shelley!! Pop in more often!  

Mel, I will be keeping Tiffany and you in my thoughts and prayers. Miss you much! So glad we were able to meet up last month.  

Welcome Vicki!! Now we have two Vickies.  

Wendy, great pics!!!! Thanks for sharing. 

Ummm, what else. My brain is drawing a blank, which happens more and more lately. LOL 
Anyway, hopefully you all are doing well. TTYL!!


----------



## bsblgrl23

Thank you to everyone who welcomed me to the boards and trip!!
I just hope I can get names and faces straight.  Of course my new best friend will be Vicki because she knows how to spell our name 



Zoemakes5 said:


> Welcome, Vicki!  I think you'll be able to find a friend or two in our group!
> What's your favorite thing to do at Disneyland?
> What's your favorite snack food you HAVE to have when you go?
> What rides at DL do you _not_ like?



Sarah knows the answer to the first one....I can go on Indiana Jones one billion times and not get sick of it 
I *must* have peanut m&m's no matter what I do!!
Sarah also knows this one......I will not go on space mountain! That one absolutely freaks me out!

As for the shirts I know for sure that I will not be participating on the pink day.  I own NOTHING pink.   Sorry!

I am thinking we need more than one hunky surfer dude!  Cuz I don't share!!  So who is on that commitee?

Hope everyone is doing well and had a tremendous weekend!  Ask me more questions or just check with Sarah!


----------



## MamaKate

Just a football update (if anyone cares LOL).  They didn't put my son in for the first half of the game, because I don't think they wanted to chance a major injury.  However at half time they were loosing by 14 points, so they put a support and tons of tape and wrapped up his leg & he played the last half of the game.  They ended up winning 41-38!  



bumbershoot said:


> Last month I ran across http://www.wackybuttons.com/ through the TourGuideMike December vacation club group on their forum.  They make buttons, and for a relatively reasonable amount.



Thanks for the link Mollie!  It might come in use .



mommaU4 said:


> Ummm, what else. My brain is drawing a blank, which happens more and more lately. LOL



I know the feeling all to well .



bsblgrl23 said:


> Thank you to everyone who welcomed me to the boards and trip!!
> I just hope I can get names and faces straight.  Of course my new best friend will be Vicki because she knows how to spell our name



Welcome Vicki!!!  Look forward to meeting you in March.


----------



## tinkermell

Hi ladies!

Quick update until I have time to read back.

My DIL is doing good. Doesn't look like cancer, but she was pretty messed up inside. THe doc said one of the worst cases he has seen of endrometrioma. (SP?) They kept her ovaries and uterus which is good. Fallopian tubes are bad. More on that later. 

Have to run!

Have a great day!


----------



## mommaU4

MamaKate said:


> Just a football update (if anyone cares LOL).  They didn't put my son in for the first half of the game, because I don't think they wanted to chance a major injury.  However at half time they were loosing by 14 points, so they put a support and tons of tape and wrapped up his leg & he played the last half of the game.  They ended up winning 41-38!


I'm glad he's doing okay, and was able to help win the game!! Sounds like he's an awesome player. 





tinkermell said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Quick update until I have time to read back.
> 
> My DIL is doing good. Doesn't look like cancer, but she was pretty messed up inside. THe doc said one of the worst cases he has seen of endrometrioma. (SP?) They kept her ovaries and uterus which is good. Fallopian tubes are bad. More on that later.
> 
> Have to run!
> 
> Have a great day!


Mel, thanks for the update. I'm glad it doesnt' look like cancer. What a relief! Hope they are able to continue to help her.


----------



## tinkermell

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Can't touch? Hey What Happens at Disneyland Stays At Disneyland.


LOL!That did make me laugh out loud!! 



bsblgrl23 said:


> As for the shirts I know for sure that I will not be participating on the pink day.  I own NOTHING pink.   Sorry!


 This made me chuckle too! So what color will you wear instead? I usually don't wear pink either. Unless it is hot pink.  I'm hoping to find a nice rich pink with some character on it. Who knows? 

*Katie* I care!  How is your son today? Does he have any more games? Sure sounds like he is a great player! You must be so proud! 

*Wendy*! I loved the pics! That is hopefully where Dave and I are going to spend our 35th anniversary in 2012! We hope to take all of children with us. I'm hoping that the Disney cruise line will go there too! Wouldn't that be great?  Good thing it is a couple of years from now, as that place is not cheap. Right now the price for rooms is $400.00 a night. I'm hoping to nab a great price through the DVCs. When the time comes, I'm calling* Tracey* for help!! 

*Hi Molly!*! It's good to see you here! How are you and your family? Sure would be nice to have you join us again! 

*HI Shelly*! It's also nice to see you check in with us? What's new?

I wonder if Cheryl is having fun at WDW? In the past she has had issues with rooms. I hope all is well this time! 

*Linda*,I'm glad you liked the wine. LOL! I bought that bottle cuz the label looked Fall-ish.  Who says labels don't sell a product? 

So tonight Kaitlyn is at her Winter Formal. After all is said and done, about 12 kids are coming back here for s-mores and hot chocolate out by Dave's huge home made fire ring. LOL.. it's not very good looking, but it sure gets the job done! Burrrr!! 

Well my house is still a mess. Seems like I get one room started, and next thing I know, it effects another room. It's like a domino effect. Geesh! 

Have a nice night!


----------



## mommaU4

tinkermell said:


> This made me chuckle too! So what color will you wear instead? I usually don't wear pink either. Unless it is hot pink.
> 
> So tonight Kaitlyn is at her Winter Formal. After all is said and done, about 12 kids are coming back here for s-mores and hot chocolate out by Dave's huge home made fire ring. LOL.. it's not very good looking, but it sure gets the job done! Burrrr!!



I know for the pink day, we had said it can be any shade of pink. Doesn't have to be baby pink or pastel pink. So hot pink will work! 
Hope Kaitlyn is having fun at her dance! The "after party" of smores and hot cocoa sounds fun. Ahhh, to be young again. LOL 
Good luck cleaning. It's never ending.


----------



## UsMcWifeForever

I Just found this thread, and LOVE the idea of a diva trip.  I won't be able to attend in 2011, but i hope i will be able to soon.  If you all don't mind I am going to  follow along anyways , I love anything having to do with Disney planning


----------



## sahbushka

MMmmmmm....Peanut M&M's!  Ice cream sundae's and churros and lemon icee drinks at disney are my fave's there!  For snack items anyway! Then there are corn dogs, beignet's, loaded baked potato soup, etc.

Now I am hungry!

SarahMay


----------



## mommaU4

UsMcWifeForever said:


> I Just found this thread, and LOVE the idea of a diva trip.  I won't be able to attend in 2011, but i hope i will be able to soon.  If you all don't mind I am going to  follow along anyways , I love anything having to do with Disney planning


Welcome! Sorry you won't make the 2011 trip, but since it's an annual thing, you are welcome to post here and/or follow along until you can make it. 




sahbushka said:


> MMmmmmm....Peanut M&M's!  Ice cream sundae's and churros and lemon icee drinks at disney are my fave's there!  For snack items anyway! Then there are corn dogs, beignet's, loaded baked potato soup, etc.
> 
> Now I am hungry!
> 
> SarahMay


Drooling over the loaded baked potato soup!!! I swear there's crack or something in there. It's so gosh darn addicting. 
I wish they still had the Tinkerbell Twist. That was my favorite drink.


----------



## 4fosterkids

wendypooh22 said:


> I feel for ya.. It's hard for kids because they just don't understand that an injury now can have an effect on your body later on... I hope that he plays well and that the coach has his eyes on the bigger picture and not just on a win tonight...
> 
> Me bad  really??
> 
> So I was in Hawaii last weekend for a well deserved Mommy-Break and we went to check out the new Disney resort..  All I can say is OMG! That place is HUGE and looks amazing!!  Here are a few pics to share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> This is the lagoon in front of the hotel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> We were talking with a few guys that work at the construction site and they say that it is amazing! The volcano/waterslide/pool area is unbelievable!!



Awesome pictures!  Boy it really looks huge compared to all the other pictures I've seen.  Very exciting!!



MamaKate said:


> Just a football update (if anyone cares LOL).  They didn't put my son in for the first half of the game, because I don't think they wanted to chance a major injury.  However at half time they were loosing by 14 points, so they put a support and tons of tape and wrapped up his leg & he played the last half of the game.  They ended up winning 41-38!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link Mollie!  It might come in use .
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling all to well .
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Vicki!!!  Look forward to meeting you in March.


Glad he's doing ok, and helped them win the game too!  Thats exciting!



tinkermell said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Quick update until I have time to read back.
> 
> My DIL is doing good. Doesn't look like cancer, but she was pretty messed up inside. THe doc said one of the worst cases he has seen of endrometrioma. (SP?) They kept her ovaries and uterus which is good. Fallopian tubes are bad. More on that later.
> 
> Have to run!
> 
> Have a great day!


Glad she's doing good and that it doesn't look like cancer.  What I relief for you all.
I hope Kaitlyn is having a blast at her dance 

Had fun at work today...all the holiday festivities are up and this weekend kicked it all off.  Park was crowded yesterday & today and it was stinkin' hot today.  I love all the music & the Christmas parade   My favorite time of year!
Tomorrow the whole family is going to DL, which is a feat in itself.  So many busy schedules to coordinate, but it all fit together for tomorrow.  Will probably be crowded, but we'll make the best of it and enjoy what we can fit in   Hoping to get a family picture too.

Hope everybody is enjoying the weekend


----------



## mommaU4

4fosterkids said:


> Had fun at work today...all the holiday festivities are up and this weekend kicked it all off.  Park was crowded yesterday & today and it was stinkin' hot today.  I love all the music & the Christmas parade   My favorite time of year!
> Tomorrow the whole family is going to DL, which is a feat in itself.  So many busy schedules to coordinate, but it all fit together for tomorrow.  Will probably be crowded, but we'll make the best of it and enjoy what we can fit in   Hoping to get a family picture too.



Was it hard to feel in a holiday or Christmas mood when it was so hot?? Christmas was the one time I liked living in MI. It should be cold during the holidays.  Have fun tomorrow!! I hope you are able to get a lot done and take a great family photo. Can't wait to see it if you post it on FB.


----------



## 21yankees

*Let's discuss T-Shirt colors*

Here are all of the colors, designs, themes, etc that have been mentioned:

Pink
Lime Green
Favorite Disney Character
Mickey Mouse
Tye Dye
Black/Black Pirate (for those that attended last year)
Red

Remembering Saturday is going to be the Castle Shirt (or purple shade if you're not going to get the group shirt). Also not many ladies will be here Monday or Tuesday.

If needed we can create a poll.

steph


----------



## MamaKate

Hey Steph~  Here's my suggestion that I posted earlier:

Thursday - Lime Green
Friday - Pink (any shade)
Saturday - Purple Castle
Sunday - Black Pirate (or just black)
Monday - Tye Dye

Maybe we can start a poll to just narrow the colors down to 4 (since the 5th shirt is automatically the Purple castle) and then we can pick the days from there .


Hope everyone is having a nice weekend so far.  I'm off to get Laila's Christmas pictures taken and then we're going to a birthday party.  

Devin's ankle started to swell up again so it probably wasn't a good thing he played on Friday .  Plus I can't get the kid to just sit still and put his foot up.  He keeps telling me it feels fine to which I reply "well it doesn't look fine."  Next Friday is the first playoff game so hopefully it gets better with continued treatment.


----------



## QueenDoOver

HI Everone!
I am totally fine with whatever the tshirts end up.  I promise, not a single complaint.  I want the castle shirt no matter what, and I am sorry Mel, if I have missed how to order one, but if someone can point me in that direction?

Love the Hawaii pictures.  I am torn with going there, vs going to DW for my next big family vacation.  Guess I should work out my job situation first!

And speaking of Hawii,  I was thrilled to hear about the Luau theme at the meet and greet.  That is going to be one fun party!


Hope you all have a wonderful Sunday.

Tracey


----------



## lulubelle

MamaKate said:


> Hey Steph~  Here's my suggestion that I posted earlier:
> 
> Thursday - Lime Green
> Friday - Pink (any shade)
> Saturday - Purple Castle
> Sunday - Black Pirate (or just black)
> Monday - Tye Dye



I vote for this, too.  Mainly because DD & I will not be wearing Tye Dye.  Sorry.


----------



## 21yankees

MamaKate said:


> Hey Steph~  Here's my suggestion that I posted earlier:
> 
> Thursday - Lime Green
> Friday - Pink (any shade)
> Saturday - Purple Castle
> Sunday - Black Pirate (or just black)
> Monday - Tye Dye
> 
> Maybe we can start a poll to just narrow the colors down to 4 (since the 5th shirt is automatically the Purple castle) and then we can pick the days from there .
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice weekend so far.  I'm off to get Laila's Christmas pictures taken and then we're going to a birthday party.
> 
> Devin's ankle started to swell up again so it probably wasn't a good thing he played on Friday .  Plus I can't get the kid to just sit still and put his foot up.  He keeps telling me it feels fine to which I reply "well it doesn't look fine."  Next Friday is the first playoff game so hopefully it gets better with continued treatment.



I'm good with those color/day choices as well. 

I'll update post 1 so the ladies can agree/disagree.

Of course the big thing to remember is if anyone doesn't want to wear a particular color (or any of them) that it is totally okay. 

Steph


----------



## lulubelle

Oh, and wanted to reply that I love those Hawaii pics, Wendy.  I hope to go in 2012.  That would be nice.

Steph, can you add a few things for me?  Please.

~ Bree will be a participant on the Scavy Hunt (looking for teammates)
~ Lulubelle and Bree will be dining at River Belle Terrace
~ Lulubelle and Bree will be purchasing the dessert box and reserved F! show seats

Do we know which night we are doing F!?  Friday or Sat?  Are we planning the fireworks & F! one night and WOC the other?  I will be at the NR dinner and hope it is NOT on F! night.  Anyone else?  Should NR be on Sunday and FW/F! and WOC on Fri & Sat?  I plan on doing the 9 pm show and watching the fireworks from my chair.  Is that what everyone else is planning?  I know when we did it two years ago we had a 9 pm group and a 10:30 group (about 6 gals in each group if I recall).  What time slot are the rest of you booking?  I think we get the schedule for the main events down pat, the rest will fit in more easily.  Steph, what do you suggest?

I am excited our trip is getting close and that so many newbies are coming.  I can't wait to meet you all!

Hugs to you Mel, and love, too.


----------



## 21yankees

lulubelle said:


> Oh, and wanted to reply that I love those Hawaii pics, Wendy.  I hope to go in 2012.  That would be nice.
> 
> Steph, can you add a few things for me?  Please.
> 
> ~ Bree will be a participant on the Scavy Hunt (looking for teammates)
> ~ Lulubelle and Bree will be dining at River Belle Terrace
> ~ Lulubelle and Bree will be purchasing the dessert box and reserved F! show seats
> 
> Do we know which night we are doing F!?  Friday or Sat?  Are we planning the fireworks & F! one night and WOC the other?  I will be at the NR dinner and hope it is NOT on F! night.  Anyone else?  Should NR be on Sunday and FW/F! and WOC on Fri & Sat?  I plan on doing the 9 pm show and watching the fireworks from my chair.  Is that what everyone else is planning?  I know when we did it two years ago we had a 9 pm group and a 10:30 group (about 6 gals in each group if I recall).  What time slot are the rest of you booking?  I think we get the schedule for the main events down pat, the rest will fit in more easily.  Steph, what do you suggest?
> 
> I am excited our trip is getting close and that so many newbies are coming.  I can't wait to meet you all!
> 
> Hugs to you Mel, and love, too.



The way it seems to be playing out:

Thursday - M & G
Friday - WOC or Fantasmic/Fireworks
Saturday - WOC or Napa
Sunday - WOC or Fantasmic/Fireworks

What do you all think? I put WOC on those 3 days to give options.

I'll update page 1 for you Linda.

I'm so looking forward to this trip. 
steph


----------



## DizNee Luver

I'd also like to do the Fantasmic Dessert Seating on whatever night is decided on.


----------



## tinkermell

lulubelle said:


> I vote for this, too.  Mainly because DD & I will not be wearing Tye Dye.  Sorry.


LOL! Add me to your team! 



QueenDoOver said:


> HI Everone!
> I am totally fine with whatever the tshirts end up.  I promise, not a single complaint.  I want the castle shirt no matter what, and I am sorry Mel, if I have missed how to order one, but if someone can point me in that direction?


Tracey, no worries yet. I probably will not be ordering anything until after Christmas. That is when I need a head count and all sizes for sure. And if you want to send your own tee that is fine too. I just want to make sure they are either 50/50 or 100% cotton. 



21yankees said:


> I'm good with those color/day choices as well.
> 
> I'll update post 1 so the ladies can agree/disagree.
> 
> Of course the big thing to remember is if anyone doesn't want to wear a particular color (or any of them) that it is totally okay.
> 
> Steph


Steph, you are right on about the tees. They are all optional. If you want to order one, fine. If not, fine. Same if you want to wear the color for the day, or not. 



21yankees said:


> The way it seems to be playing out:
> 
> Thursday - M & G
> Friday - WOC or Fantasmic/Fireworks
> Saturday - WOC or Napa
> Sunday - WOC or Fantasmic/Fireworks
> 
> What do you all think? I put WOC on those 3 days to give options.
> 
> I'll update page 1 for you Linda.
> 
> I'm so looking forward to this trip.
> steph


Wow this can get tricky. 

Linda, it seemed that there were some ladies who want to do Napa before Sunday.

So here goes my suggestion. 

Thursday-Meet and Greet
Friday- WoC picnic or dinner. (I picked this choice right away, cuz many ladies will want to see this for the first time.)
Saturday- Scavvy Hunt; Napa and other choice like a character meal.?  (We may be tired after a long day of hunting and brain teasing.  So this night be good to leave open for whatever entertainment we choose?) Tron? LOL! 
Sunday- Cove Bar for appetizers and drinks. Fantasmic/Dessert and Fireworks

*Orrrrrr..............*

Thurs- M&G
Friday- Napa and other choice, and late show of WoC. 
Sat- Scavvy Hunt; Cove Bar; Fantasmic/Dessert and Fireworks
Sunday- WoC Pinic or dinner tickets for those who did not do it Friday night. 

What say you ladies?


----------



## tinkermell

Just wanted to thank you all for your well wishes for Tiffany.  She is home and is doing good. Sore of course. 

I hope after all of this, she and my son Beau will be able to have a baby. 

Thanks again!


----------



## jordansmomma

tinkermell said:


> LOL! Add me to your team!
> *Ditto*
> 
> *Orrrrrr..............*
> 
> Thurs- M&G
> Friday- Napa and other choice, and late show of WoC.
> Sat- Scavvy Hunt; Cove Bar; Fantasmic/Dessert and Fireworks
> Sunday- WoC Pinic or dinner tickets for those who did not do it Friday night.
> 
> What say you ladies?



I vote for this one. I won't be there on Sunday night. I really want to do both WoC & F! 

Mel~ I am happy to hear that your DIL is doing well. 

Wendy~ I love your pictures of Hawaii.


----------



## sierranevada

tinkermell said:


> Thurs- M&G
> Friday- Napa and other choice, and late show of WoC.
> Sat- Scavvy Hunt; Cove Bar; Fantasmic/Dessert and Fireworks
> Sunday- WoC Pinic or dinner tickets for those who did not do it Friday night.
> 
> What say you ladies?





jordansmomma said:


> I vote for this one. I won't be there on Sunday night. I really want to do both WoC & F!



I also vote for this one.  I really want to do Napa & F! and actually like the later showing of WoC - it is less crowded.  Plus, if we are lingering at Napa Rose that night, it is a quick walk into DCA for WoC.


----------



## LisaCat

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Can't touch? Hey What Happens at Disneyland Stays At Disneyland.


----------



## Shimmer

Hi Ladies!

My name is Katey and I'm a Disneyland addict... 

I've been following this thread for awhile and really want to come on the trip. However, I won't know for sure if I am able to until closer to Christmas. I own a retail store and have to see how Christmas season sales go before I can commit to the trip.

Is there a deadline for signing up? Getting a roommate? Getting a shirt?

Thanks!


----------



## LisaCat

21yankees said:


> *Let's discuss T-Shirt colors*
> 
> Here are all of the colors, designs, themes, etc that have been mentioned:
> 
> Pink
> Lime Green
> Favorite Disney Character
> Mickey Mouse
> Tye Dye
> Black/Black Pirate (for those that attended last year)
> Red
> 
> Remembering Saturday is going to be the Castle Shirt (or purple shade if you're not going to get the group shirt). Also not many ladies will be here Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> If needed we can create a poll.
> 
> steph



Since the bulk of the group is going to be in the parks Friday, Saturday and Sunday, I vote for having the "color" shirts those days so we will look like a group.  Save the character shirts for Monday and Tuesday since we won't have as large a gathering then so it won't matter as much that we don't look like a coordinated bunch of crazies.  LOL  Tie Dye on Thursday perhaps?


----------



## LisaCat

tinkermell said:


> I probably will not be ordering anything until after Christmas. That is when I need a head count and all sizes for sure. And if you want to send your own tee that is fine too. I just want to make sure they are either 50/50 or 100% cotton.



What shirt are you looking at using?  I am in the "promo products biz" and thought I would order a sample so Trish could pick a size accurately.  You can post here or PM me.  Thanks!


----------



## LisaCat

Welcome, Katey!


----------



## LisaCat

One week from RIGHT NOW, I'll be on the Holiday Tour!  WHEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## 21yankees

Shimmer said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> My name is Katey and I'm a Disneyland addict...
> 
> I've been following this thread for awhile and really want to come on the trip. However, I won't know for sure if I am able to until closer to Christmas. I own a retail store and have to see how Christmas season sales go before I can commit to the trip.
> 
> Is there a deadline for signing up? Getting a roommate? Getting a shirt?
> 
> Thanks!



Welcome! Hope you're able to come.

No deadline for getting a roommate. Just let me know when you'd like me to add your name to the looking for a roommate list on page 1. Just in case you don't check in very often you can find updates, changes, and important information on page 1. 

The deadline for the meals will be 65 days prior to the start of the trip, 29 Jan 10. That way we can figure out how many people are eating at each place when it's time to do the Priority Seating calls.

Melody will let us know about the cutoff date for the T-shirts (I'm guessing it will be sometime in January though).

steph


----------



## toocherie

Hi ladies!  Sorry I've been absent but we've been nonstop in Orlando!  Seven days at WDW in the Treehouse Villas--three days at Epcot at Food and Wine (yum!) one day at Animal Kingdom, part of a day at Hollywood Studios and to see the Osborne Lights (awesome!) and a really short day at Magic Kingdom.  We are now at Universal in the Portofino Bay Hotel and I want my villa back!!  Wahhhhh!  I'm spoiled, I admit it.  

Today we went to the Orlando Museum of Art and saw their Christmas Tree display.  Yesterday we went to Universal Studios (yuk) and Islands of Adventure.  The Harry Potter area is very neat--but I think we are skipping the rides--one of our friends went on the main ride yesterday and thought she was going to throw up it was so violent.  I felt like throwing up after Men In Black and she said the HP ride is much worse!  And with my BFF still recovering from shoulder surgery I think we'll skip it.  

I think we are doing early entry tomorrow to see the HP area again and the rest of IOA and not sure what we are doing in the afternoon.

I am so glad to be seeing some of my Diva friends this weekend at DL!

We come home late Tues. nite!  Not sure whether to be happy or sad!


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

tinkermell said:


> *Orrrrrr..............*
> 
> Thurs- M&G
> Friday- Napa and other choice, and late show of WoC.
> Sat- Scavvy Hunt; Cove Bar; Fantasmic/Dessert and Fireworks
> Sunday- WoC Pinic or dinner tickets for those who did not do it Friday night.
> 
> What say you ladies?



 This option sounds great to me.  I've never done the Fantasmic/Dessert package and I think it would be alot of fun.


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

I think I remember reading that quite a few Divas will be at Disneyland this coming weekend.  Is there any kind of mini-meet planned?  My DD and I will be there starting Saturday afternoon through Tuesday night.  If anyone would be up to meeting for ice cream or snack or ???, let me know and maybe we could set something up


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

MamaKate said:


> Hey Steph~  Here's my suggestion that I posted earlier:
> 
> Thursday - Lime Green
> Friday - Pink (any shade)
> Saturday - Purple Castle
> Sunday - Black Pirate (or just black)
> Monday - Tye Dye
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I vote for these colors.
> 
> Mel - For the Purple castle shirt - if we buy it ourselves should we get a crew neck or will a V neck work?


----------



## LisaCat

Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> I think I remember reading that quite a few Divas will be at Disneyland this coming weekend.  Is there any kind of mini-meet planned?  My DD and I will be there starting Saturday afternoon through Tuesday night.  If anyone would be up to meeting for ice cream or snack or ???, let me know and maybe we could set something up



Trish (and her 19 yo son) and I are driving down Friday, not sure when we are leaving, will depend on when the boy gets home from school.  If we get there early enough, we will hit the park Friday evening (since I have an AP and Trish is getting one), but we plan to be at the park Saturday and Sunday.  We have a WOC dinner ressie at Tratoria at 5PM Saturday and the Holiday Tour booked for 3PM Sunday.  We check out of the hotel on Sunday and then Sunday evening we are driving up to Hollywood and staying near Universal and playing there on Monday and Tuesday morning and then driving home Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## MrsPinup

I would love the tie dye day over the lime green shirt day....lime green looks horrible on me.  just sayin' 

I hope everyone had a great weekend!  Friday's game night was a blast and some of my friends came over again last night for part 2- Champagne Pong.  Mmmmm... who wants to play during the trip?


----------



## QueenDoOver

toocherie said:


> Hi ladies!  Sorry I've been absent but we've been nonstop in Orlando!  Seven days at WDW in the Treehouse Villas--three days at Epcot at Food and Wine (yum!) one day at Animal Kingdom, part of a day at Hollywood Studios and to see the Osborne Lights (awesome!) and a really short day at Magic Kingdom.  We are now at Universal in the Portofino Bay Hotel and I want my villa back!!  Wahhhhh!  I'm spoiled, I admit it.
> 
> Today we went to the Orlando Museum of Art and saw their Christmas Tree display.  Yesterday we went to Universal Studios (yuk) and Islands of Adventure.  The Harry Potter area is very neat--but I think we are skipping the rides--one of our friends went on the main ride yesterday and thought she was going to throw up it was so violent.  I felt like throwing up after Men In Black and she said the HP ride is much worse!  And with my BFF still recovering from shoulder surgery I think we'll skip it.
> 
> I think we are doing early entry tomorrow to see the HP area again and the rest of IOA and not sure what we are doing in the afternoon.
> 
> I am so glad to be seeing some of my Diva friends this weekend at DL!
> 
> We come home late Tues. nite!  Not sure whether to be happy or sad!



Sounds Wonderful Cheryl!  I would so love to see the Osborne lights.  Someday, perhaps.  I sure don't know anything about Universal, but I know we will have to go, when we make it to Florida.  Glad you are having fun


----------



## tinkermell

toocherie said:


> Hi ladies!  Sorry I've been absent but we've been nonstop in Orlando!  Seven days at WDW in the Treehouse Villas--three days at Epcot at Food and Wine (yum!) one day at Animal Kingdom, part of a day at Hollywood Studios and to see the Osborne Lights (awesome!) and a really short day at Magic Kingdom.  We are now at Universal in the Portofino Bay Hotel and I want my villa back!!  Wahhhhh!  I'm spoiled, I admit it.
> 
> Today we went to the Orlando Museum of Art and saw their Christmas Tree display.  Yesterday we went to Universal Studios (yuk) and Islands of Adventure.  The Harry Potter area is very neat--but I think we are skipping the rides--one of our friends went on the main ride yesterday and thought she was going to throw up it was so violent.  I felt like throwing up after Men In Black and she said the HP ride is much worse!  And with my BFF still recovering from shoulder surgery I think we'll skip it.
> 
> I think we are doing early entry tomorrow to see the HP area again and the rest of IOA and not sure what we are doing in the afternoon.
> 
> I am so glad to be seeing some of my Diva friends this weekend at DL!
> 
> We come home late Tues. nite!  Not sure whether to be happy or sad!


Aww Cheryl! Sounds like you and Brandy are having a wonderful time. We saw the Osbourne Lights in 2005. They were unbelievable!! Have a great time in HP and say Hi to Harry for me! 

Oh, and I'm looking forward to your report on the Treehouse Villas! 

Have a safe trip home.


----------



## wendypooh22

MamaKate said:


> OMG thank you so much for posting those pics Wendy .
> 
> I'm planning a family trip there for when my son graduates from High School (Summer 2013).
> 
> BTW~ Did you have a good time in Hawaii?  How were the flea markets?


Hawaii was wonderful!!!  I love the swap meet at Aloha Stadium.  I found just about everything that I needed there and the prices can't be beat..  I can't wait to go back again and bring DH and the boys!



MamaKate said:


> Just a football update (if anyone cares LOL).  They didn't put my son in for the first half of the game, because I don't think they wanted to chance a major injury.  However at half time they were loosing by 14 points, so they put a support and tons of tape and wrapped up his leg & he played the last half of the game.  They ended up winning 41-38!



That's great that they won! After reading your second post, I sure hope he can stay off of it for a while... Good luck in the play-offs!!!!  Our season is over and we had our banquet Saturday.  Now it's time to rest up because basketball season starts next month 



tinkermell said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Quick update until I have time to read back.
> 
> My DIL is doing good. Doesn't look like cancer, but she was pretty messed up inside. THe doc said one of the worst cases he has seen of endrometrioma. (SP?) They kept her ovaries and uterus which is good. Fallopian tubes are bad. More on that later.







MamaKate said:


> Hey Steph~  Here's my suggestion that I posted earlier:
> 
> Thursday - Lime Green
> Friday - Pink (any shade)
> Saturday - Purple Castle
> Sunday - Black Pirate (or just black)
> Monday - Tye Dye


I like this line-up..  (since I am leaving on Sunday and will miss the tye dye day )



toocherie said:


> Hi ladies!  Sorry I've been absent but we've been nonstop in Orlando!  Seven days at WDW in the Treehouse Villas--three days at Epcot at Food and Wine (yum!) one day at Animal Kingdom, part of a day at Hollywood Studios and to see the Osborne Lights (awesome!) and a really short day at Magic Kingdom.  We are now at Universal in the Portofino Bay Hotel and I want my villa back!!  Wahhhhh!  I'm spoiled, I admit it.
> 
> Today we went to the Orlando Museum of Art and saw their Christmas Tree display.  Yesterday we went to Universal Studios (yuk) and Islands of Adventure.  The Harry Potter area is very neat--but I think we are skipping the rides--one of our friends went on the main ride yesterday and thought she was going to throw up it was so violent.  I felt like throwing up after Men In Black and she said the HP ride is much worse!  And with my BFF still recovering from shoulder surgery I think we'll skip it.
> 
> I think we are doing early entry tomorrow to see the HP area again and the rest of IOA and not sure what we are doing in the afternoon.
> 
> I am so glad to be seeing some of my Diva friends this weekend at DL!
> 
> We come home late Tues. nite!  Not sure whether to be happy or sad!



Sounds like you are having a great time!! Can't wait to see pics!

Happy Monday Ladies


----------



## tinkermell

Shimmer said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> My name is Katey and I'm a Disneyland addict...
> 
> I've been following this thread for awhile and really want to come on the trip. However, I won't know for sure if I am able to until closer to Christmas. I own a retail store and have to see how Christmas season sales go before I can commit to the trip.
> 
> Is there a deadline for signing up? Getting a roommate? Getting a shirt?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Katey! My name is Melody. I grew up in the retail business, so I totally know what you are talking about! I hope the Holiday season treats you well! 

Please make your self at home here with us. It's a good chance for you to get to know us, and visa versa. In the meantime, you might want to share a picture of yourself with us. It's nice to have a face with a name. 

You can always sign your self up for now. If later on, you find you can not go, then you can always cancel. But at least it's fun to plan on it! 

Welcome again!


----------



## tinkermell

Ok. I was looking over the new updated list on the front page. (Again BIG THANKYOU goes to Steph!!)

I noticed that we have requested Pacific Wharf and Rancho down for a meal. How about one of those for Thursday? Last year when we met at Rancho on the first day, that was really nice. Plenty of room to say HI, and just sit around! 

Maybe we can start a "vote" on which one of those to start with?

PS- I'm just trying to narrow things down. If anyone else has an idea, please do!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Shimmer said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> My name is Katey and I'm a Disneyland addict...


Hello fellow addict. I'm Trudi and I hope you'll be joining us ! We have a blast !



tinkermell said:


> PS- I'm just trying to narrow things down. If anyone else has an idea, please do!



It's definitely time to narrow things down so people who are only coming for some of the days can start planning which meals they'll be attending.
 Also since the hotel is giving us free breakfast are we doing any breakfasts in the park?


----------



## stacielee

MamaKate said:


> OMG thank you so much for posting those pics Wendy .
> 
> I'm planning a family trip there for when my son graduates from High School (Summer 2013).
> 
> BTW~ Did you have a good time in Hawaii?  How were the flea markets?



Same here, Katie! Allyson and my niece both graduate in 2013 so I'm going to try and get into the Hawaii DVC in either June or July.  That would be great if we were there at the same time!  



toocherie said:


> Hi ladies!  Sorry I've been absent but we've been nonstop in Orlando!  Seven days at WDW in the Treehouse Villas--three days at Epcot at Food and Wine (yum!) one day at Animal Kingdom, part of a day at Hollywood Studios and to see the Osborne Lights (awesome!) and a really short day at Magic Kingdom.  We are now at Universal in the Portofino Bay Hotel and I want my villa back!!  Wahhhhh!  I'm spoiled, I admit it.
> 
> Today we went to the Orlando Museum of Art and saw their Christmas Tree display.  Yesterday we went to Universal Studios (yuk) and Islands of Adventure.  The Harry Potter area is very neat--but I think we are skipping the rides--one of our friends went on the main ride yesterday and thought she was going to throw up it was so violent.  I felt like throwing up after Men In Black and she said the HP ride is much worse!  And with my BFF still recovering from shoulder surgery I think we'll skip it.
> 
> I think we are doing early entry tomorrow to see the HP area again and the rest of IOA and not sure what we are doing in the afternoon.
> 
> I am so glad to be seeing some of my Diva friends this weekend at DL!
> 
> We come home late Tues. nite!  Not sure whether to be happy or sad!



Happy!  Because you get to see us this weekend!!  Hope you got lots of pictures for our Photopass!!


----------



## disney-super-mom

MamaKate said:


> Hey Steph~  Here's my suggestion that I posted earlier:
> 
> Thursday - Lime Green
> Friday - Pink (any shade)
> Saturday - Purple Castle
> Sunday - Black Pirate (or just black)
> Monday - Tye Dye



I also like this shirt lineup. 



tinkermell said:


> *Orrrrrr..............*
> 
> Thurs- M&G
> Friday- Napa and other choice, and late show of WoC.
> Sat- Scavvy Hunt; Cove Bar; Fantasmic/Dessert and Fireworks
> Sunday- WoC Pinic or dinner tickets for those who did not do it Friday night.
> 
> What say you ladies?



I really like this line up the best too!!! 



Shimmer said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> My name is Katey and I'm a Disneyland addict...
> 
> I've been following this thread for awhile and really want to come on the trip. However, I won't know for sure if I am able to until closer to Christmas. I own a retail store and have to see how Christmas season sales go before I can commit to the trip.
> 
> Is there a deadline for signing up? Getting a roommate? Getting a shirt?
> 
> Thanks!



Welcome to our group Katey!


----------



## CoMickey

Hi all!

I vote for this lineup:
Thurs- M&G
Friday- Napa and other choice, and late show of WoC. 
Sat- Scavvy Hunt; Cove Bar; Fantasmic/Dessert and Fireworks
Sunday- WoC Pinic or dinner tickets for those who did not do it Friday night. 

The shirts are fine with me whatever the majority decides. I thought I didn't like tye dye but Stacielee made us the cutest shirts from MA at WDW and I really like it!  

Wendy - Fun pictures! I was in Hawaii too in Oct. but only had one day on Oahu so didn't see the DVC...spend most of the time on my favorite island, Kauai. 

Welcome Katy!

Mel - Glad to hear your DIL is doing well!  Will keep good thoughts and prayers for a baby for them.  I struggled with infertility so I know how heartbreaking it can be...just when I was about to give up I was blessed with my DD.  Keep the faith!

Cheryl - Glad you are having a great time.  Looking forward to seeing you this weekend to hear all about your trip!

Linda  Just cus!  Looking forward to seeing you and Bree again this weekend too!

Everyone else that will be at DL this weekend  can't wait to see you all and catch up! 

Hello to everyone!!  Hope you all have a good week.


----------



## 21yankees

tinkermell said:


> Ok. I was looking over the new updated list on the front page. (Again BIG THANKYOU goes to Steph!!)
> 
> I noticed that we have requested Pacific Wharf and Rancho down for a meal. How about one of those for Thursday? Last year when we met at Rancho on the first day, that was really nice. Plenty of room to say HI, and just sit around!
> 
> Maybe we can start a "vote" on which one of those to start with?
> 
> PS- I'm just trying to narrow things down. If anyone else has an idea, please do!





VintageDisneyRules said:


> Hello fellow addict. I'm Trudi and I hope you'll be joining us ! We have a blast !
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely time to narrow things down so people who are only coming for some of the days can start planning which meals they'll be attending.
> Also since the hotel is giving us free breakfast are we doing any breakfasts in the park?



I'm good with Rancho as our first meeting for those getting to the park early too.

What do you all think?


steph


----------



## wendypooh22

21yankees said:


> I'm good with Rancho as our first meeting for those getting to the park early too.
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> steph


----------



## disney-super-mom

CoMickey said:


> Mel - Glad to hear your DIL is doing well!  Will keep good thoughts and prayers for a baby for them.  I struggled with infertility so I know how heartbreaking it can be...just when I was about to give up I was blessed with my DD.  Keep the faith!



Awwwww, I didn't know that Vicki.  Me too (struggled with infertility).  I was on fertility drugs for seven months and we were just about to give up.  Justin's father passed away at that time, and the very next day we found out I was pregnant!  We were a mess of emotions that week....devastated to lose Justin's dad, but so incredibly happy to be expecting a baby.  One minute we were bawling, the next laughing and giddy.  Little Ryan was born 8 months later.

We're not sure how Luke happened though since I never did take fertility drugs again.  Miraculous conception I guess. 



21yankees said:


> I'm good with Rancho as our first meeting for those getting to the park early too.
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> 
> steph



Sounds good to me Steph.  I love Rancho.


----------



## 4fosterkids

mommaU4 said:


> Was it hard to feel in a holiday or Christmas mood when it was so hot?? Christmas was the one time I liked living in MI. It should be cold during the holidays.  Have fun tomorrow!! I hope you are able to get a lot done and take a great family photo. Can't wait to see it if you post it on FB.


I guess being a Southern California native...I'm used to the holiday's being 80 degrees.  We have so many Christmas day photo's in shorts...LOL  
We had a blast yesterday...yep, I posted photo's on FB 
It can be very challenging to get all my kids together, let alone a day at DL with them all, but it worked out perfectly.  That could be my Christmas gift right there!! (but don't tell DH 



toocherie said:


> Hi ladies!  Sorry I've been absent but we've been nonstop in Orlando!  Seven days at WDW in the Treehouse Villas--three days at Epcot at Food and Wine (yum!) one day at Animal Kingdom, part of a day at Hollywood Studios and to see the Osborne Lights (awesome!) and a really short day at Magic Kingdom.  We are now at Universal in the Portofino Bay Hotel and I want my villa back!!  Wahhhhh!  I'm spoiled, I admit it.
> 
> Today we went to the Orlando Museum of Art and saw their Christmas Tree display.  Yesterday we went to Universal Studios (yuk) and Islands of Adventure.  The Harry Potter area is very neat--but I think we are skipping the rides--one of our friends went on the main ride yesterday and thought she was going to throw up it was so violent.  I felt like throwing up after Men In Black and she said the HP ride is much worse!  And with my BFF still recovering from shoulder surgery I think we'll skip it.
> 
> I think we are doing early entry tomorrow to see the HP area again and the rest of IOA and not sure what we are doing in the afternoon.
> 
> I am so glad to be seeing some of my Diva friends this weekend at DL!
> 
> We come home late Tues. nite!  Not sure whether to be happy or sad!


Wow Cheryl...sounds like an amazing time so far!  So glad 
I LOVE WDW during the holidays.  It is absolutely exhausting and exhilerating all at the same time!  
Enjoy!



LisaCat said:


> Trish (and her 19 yo son) and I are driving down Friday, not sure when we are leaving, will depend on when the boy gets home from school.  If we get there early enough, we will hit the park Friday evening (since I have an AP and Trish is getting one), but we plan to be at the park Saturday and Sunday.  We have a WOC dinner ressie at Tratoria at 5PM Saturday and the Holiday Tour booked for 3PM Sunday.  We check out of the hotel on Sunday and then Sunday evening we are driving up to Hollywood and staying near Universal and playing there on Monday and Tuesday morning and then driving home Tuesday afternoon.


What a fun trip you have planned!  Have fun!

Looking foward to seeing many of you on Saturday.  Weather's looking very interesting, but tends to change a million times this far out, so we'll keep an eye on it.

I'm fine with whatever show line up or shirt schedule you all come up with.  The options are endless and exhausting to try to fit in....LOL

Welcome to the new gals   You are in for a very fun trip!


----------



## mommaU4

Hello ladies!! 

Hope you all had a good weekend.  Monday just seemed to sneak up on me....again. lol Oh well. 

Welcome to all the new ladies. Nice to see so many! And all the planning so far is looking great! 

I guess I was a bit bored today because I started a thread on the Vegas section of the DIS regarding possibly putting together another Vegas trip next summer. If anyone is interested please take a peek: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2597626
We've had so much fun on past Vegas trips and mini meets, I guess I just wanted to do it all again!!  

Anyway, have a great day everyone. And in case I forget later, everyone heading to DL this coming weekend, have a great time!!!


----------



## LisaCat

4fosterkids said:


> Looking foward to seeing many of you on Saturday.  Weather's looking very interesting, but tends to change a million times this far out, so we'll keep an eye on it.



Yes, I see we have rain forecast for Saturday.  Of course.  That's our Tratoria Dining WOC package night.....  *sigh*  And Sundya we are booked (meaning PAID) for the Holiday Tour, so REALLY hoping for good weather then!  It would totally BITE if they cancelled the parade for rain after we paid $51 each to do the tour with the parade seating.....

eta:  Ooooooo... just looked at my weather app on my iTouch and now they show only 10% chance of rain Saturday and 30% on Sunday.  Keep moving, rainclouds, keep moving!


----------



## 21yankees

I need everyone to PM me their WOC dining preference. It's easier this way for me to update page 1. 

Also we need to 'iron out' our schedule. Later tonight I will put out a post with the options that have been discussed so far. Please remember that if you would prefer to do something different than the 'planned schedule' it's okay. I know for one that it's near impossible to get 40-50 people to agree completely which is why we can be very flexible.

steph


----------



## CoMickey

disney-super-mom said:


> Awwwww, I didn't know that Vicki.  Me too (struggled with infertility).  I was on fertility drugs for seven months and we were just about to give up.  Justin's father passed away at that time, and the very next day we found out I was pregnant!  We were a mess of emotions that week....devastated to lose Justin's dad, but so incredibly happy to be expecting a baby.  One minute we were bawling, the next laughing and giddy.  Little Ryan was born 8 months later.
> 
> We're not sure how Luke happened though since I never did take fertility drugs again.  Miraculous conception I guess.



Capri - What an emotional rollercoaster you must have gone through those first couple of weeks.   2 years of fertility drugs for me.  I am lucky I didn't have a litter when it finally happened!  My ex-husbands grandmother passed away just weeks before I found out I was pregnant...we always say it was her intervention!  We never really tried not to get pregnant again it just never happened so I feel so fortunate to have my DD.  So happy for those little miracles!


----------



## LisaCat

21yankees said:


> I need everyone to PM me their WOC dining preference. It's easier this way for me to update page 1.
> 
> Also we need to 'iron out' our schedule. Later tonight I will put out a post with the options that have been discussed so far. Please remember that if you would prefer to do something different than the 'planned schedule' it's okay. I know for one that it's near impossible to get 40-50 people to agree completely which is why we can be very flexible.
> 
> steph



PM'd ya!


----------



## MrsPinup

Good evening ladies!  Question for some of you (and I hope someone can help).  I am going to WDW for the Princess Half the weekend before our Diva's trip so I am looking to keep that trip super low in price.  I will be going alone most likely and flying in to Orlando on the Friday and leaving Sunday night.  I can get military discount on a 2-day ph, but I need help with a hotel.  If any of you  know of a place that is inexpensive and fairly close to WDW (or has a free shuttle) please let me know asap so I can book something.  TIA!  I am trying to avoid the WDW threads...they confuse me lol


----------



## 21yankees

MrsPinup said:


> Good evening ladies!  Question for some of you (and I hope someone can help).  I am going to WDW for the Princess Half the weekend before our Diva's trip so I am looking to keep that trip super low in price.  I will be going alone most likely and flying in to Orlando on the Friday and leaving Sunday night.  I can get military discount on a 2-day ph, but I need help with a hotel.  If any of you  know of a place that is inexpensive and fairly close to WDW (or has a free shuttle) please let me know asap so I can book something.  TIA!  I am trying to avoid the WDW threads...they confuse me lol



Have you tried Shades of Green? It's a military hotel on WDW property. Their rooms rates are based on pay grade.


steph


----------



## toocherie

21yankees said:


> Have you tried Shades of Green? It's a military hotel on WDW property. Their rooms rates are based on pay grade.
> 
> 
> steph



that's what I was going to suggest too!

but I am here right now and there are a ton of half-empty hotels.  You might also check out the Fort wilderness cabins--they are very cute one bedrooms--we got to see one being renovated (because college kids had ripped it up).  That was you would get on-site transportation, Magical Express and Extra Magic Hours.


----------



## toocherie

ummm.  forget Fort Wilderness--way too pricey!


----------



## MrsPinup

Shades of green is booked for my first night in, plus I don't need a whole week, but thanks  I called Disney and was able to get the All Star Sports Resort at a 30% discount with my military.  The price is actually pretty reasonable and they do free shuttle to and from the airport, the parks, and the race.  Triple score!


----------



## LisaCat

MrsPinup said:


> Good evening ladies!  Question for some of you (and I hope someone can help).  I am going to WDW for the Princess Half the weekend before our Diva's trip so I am looking to keep that trip super low in price.  I will be going alone most likely and flying in to Orlando on the Friday and leaving Sunday night.  I can get military discount on a 2-day ph, but I need help with a hotel.  If any of you  know of a place that is inexpensive and fairly close to WDW (or has a free shuttle) please let me know asap so I can book something.  TIA!  I am trying to avoid the WDW threads...they confuse me lol



Dang!  Wish it was in 2010... I still have timeshare points at Wyndham.  :-(


----------



## LisaCat

Is anyone still staying at HoJo in March?  I want to know if we will have company walking back there from Carousel after the M&G.....


----------



## Zoemakes5

LisaCat said:


> Is anyone still staying at HoJo in March?  I want to know if we will have company walking back there from Carousel after the M&G.....



I think most of us have/are moved to the Carousel,


----------



## 21yankees

Ladies - I need one person from each room to pm me as to which hotel you're staying at. Capri needs to let Carousel know if they can release rooms from the block they put away for us.

thanks
steph


----------



## yourMaire83

Hey ladies! I am way excited about this trip - my DH has a boys' trip those same days in Mesquite, NV. And... I have never been to Disneyland. I grew up in FL, and we used to go to WDW every year, usually twice and I am dying to go to the original Parks! 

I need to catch up a lil on this thread, but count me in! Do I need to PM anyone with my contact info?

I'll need a roomie!


----------



## MamaKate

Hey ladies !  Hope everyone is well.

Steph~ I sent you a PM.



yourMaire83 said:


> Hey ladies! I am way excited about this trip - my DH has a boys' trip those same days in Mesquite, NV. And... I have never been to Disneyland. I grew up in FL, and we used to go to WDW every year, usually twice and I am dying to go to the original Parks!
> 
> I need to catch up a lil on this thread, but count me in! Do I need to PM anyone with my contact info?
> 
> I'll need a roomie!


Welcome!!

No you don't have to PM anyone, but if you'd like to sign up for any of the meals/activities that are listed on the 1st page, you can PM Steph (21yankees) and she can add you to the list.

Also, I believe there is a list on the 1st page of those looking for a roomie.  You can PM the people on the list to see if they are still needing a roomate .


----------



## 4fosterkids

lulubelle said:


> Chris & Jill (and any others who want to join us), we are staying at the villas Dec 11-13 (leaving Monday morning).  We could go on Sunday, Dec 12.  Will that date work for you two?  Tours are booked 30 days out, correct?  So we still have a month until we can book it.  I hope it works out and we all get to go.
> 
> I hope all you ladies have a wonderful Sunday.



Are we still doing the tour on 12/12?  Has anybody bought their tickets yet?  I wasn't sure if I missed a post somewhere.


----------



## jordansmomma

Steph~ I am fine with either option for WoC. Rancho is also good for Thursday to meet for lunch. 

Welcom Katey & Marie!


----------



## lulubelle

4fosterkids said:


> Are we still doing the tour on 12/12?  Has anybody bought their tickets yet?  I wasn't sure if I missed a post somewhere.



Jill - I booked the 3 pm tour on Sunday 12/12 a couple of days ago.   I hope you and Chris still plan to join us.  I am sure the park will be like a zoo that weekend. 

Steph, I think Bree & I are actually going to skip WOC on the Ladies Trip.  I know, I know, the horror...gasp.  It's just we have seen it three times and will be doing the paid F! package and NR, so those two things will be our splurge. 

Hi to everyone else.  And welcome to the newbies, it's such a fun trip, I hope you can make it!


----------



## Califgirl

4fosterkids said:


> Are we still doing the tour on 12/12?  Has anybody bought their tickets yet?  I wasn't sure if I missed a post somewhere.



I was so looking forward to this, but I think I have to bow out.  I'll know better after thanksgiving. If it turns out I can go, I'll try to purchase my ticket then.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Good Morning Ladies!!  Hope everyone's week is going good......just think we're getting closer to the weekend!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's sooooo exciting seeing all the planning going on!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I started a PTR......because I love to do them....so if you get bored & need yet another thread to read.....check it out (the link is below)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*

We're having trouble with the twins insurance over approving their genetic appts......we set an appt over 2 months ago for this next Monday......but it might get canceled because now the insurance doesn't think they have medical necessity to be seen.  The twins have been followed by genetics since they were born.....I can't imagine after 3 1/2 yrs that there wouldn't be enough in their files to justify going..........very frustrating! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also found out that my dad has been moved into a new alzheimer's home.  My step-mom is fighting their insurance to pay for this.....the place he just left was over $5500 a month.....the new place is about $1100 cheaper.  Just crazy the prices that are charged.  The insurance so far hasn't paid a dime & he's been living in assisted care since about March.  I also found out that my step-mom is undergoing chemo for about the 4th time......I'm so outta the loop with her & they only live an hour away. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anywho........hoping things will work out with the insurance companies!

Have a great day!!!


----------



## tinkermell

DizNee Luver said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!  Hope everyone's week is going good......just think we're getting closer to the weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sooooo exciting seeing all the planning going on!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started a PTR......because I love to do them....so if you get bored & need yet another thread to read.....check it out (the link is below)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*
> 
> We're having trouble with the twins insurance over approving their genetic appts......we set an appt over 2 months ago for this next Monday......but it might get canceled because now the insurance doesn't think they have medical necessity to be seen.  The twins have been followed by genetics since they were born.....I can't imagine after 3 1/2 yrs that there wouldn't be enough in their files to justify going..........very frustrating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also found out that my dad has been moved into a new alzheimer's home.  My step-mom is fighting their insurance to pay for this.....the place he just left was over $5500 a month.....the new place is about $1100 cheaper.  Just crazy the prices that are charged.  The insurance so far hasn't paid a dime & he's been living in assisted care since about March.  I also found out that my step-mom is undergoing chemo for about the 4th time......I'm so outta the loop with her & they only live an hour away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho........hoping things will work out with the insurance companies!
> 
> Have a great day!!!


Aw Laurie!  I hope all the insurance stuff comes through! Sometimes I think they do this kind of stuff, thinking some folks will just give up. NOTTT!!! Keep persevering! 

I'm off to check out your thread! 

A big hearty welcome to Marie!


----------



## 4fosterkids

lulubelle said:


> Jill - I booked the 3 pm tour on Sunday 12/12 a couple of days ago.   I hope you and Chris still plan to join us.  I am sure the park will be like a zoo that weekend.
> 
> Steph, I think Bree & I are actually going to skip WOC on the Ladies Trip.  I know, I know, the horror...gasp.  It's just we have seen it three times and will be doing the paid F! package and NR, so those two things will be our splurge.
> 
> Hi to everyone else.  And welcome to the newbies, it's such a fun trip, I hope you can make it!


Thanks Linda
I'll call to get mine when I get home   Can't wait!



Califgirl said:


> I was so looking forward to this, but I think I have to bow out.  I'll know better after thanksgiving. If it turns out I can go, I'll try to purchase my ticket then.


Noooo!  You have to come join us.  I hope it turns out that you can come 



DizNee Luver said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!  Hope everyone's week is going good......just think we're getting closer to the weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sooooo exciting seeing all the planning going on!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started a PTR......because I love to do them....so if you get bored & need yet another thread to read.....check it out (the link is below)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*
> 
> We're having trouble with the twins insurance over approving their genetic appts......we set an appt over 2 months ago for this next Monday......but it might get canceled because now the insurance doesn't think they have medical necessity to be seen.  The twins have been followed by genetics since they were born.....I can't imagine after 3 1/2 yrs that there wouldn't be enough in their files to justify going..........very frustrating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also found out that my dad has been moved into a new alzheimer's home.  My step-mom is fighting their insurance to pay for this.....the place he just left was over $5500 a month.....the new place is about $1100 cheaper.  Just crazy the prices that are charged.  The insurance so far hasn't paid a dime & he's been living in assisted care since about March.  I also found out that my step-mom is undergoing chemo for about the 4th time......I'm so outta the loop with her & they only live an hour away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho........hoping things will work out with the insurance companies!
> 
> Have a great day!!!



Soooo frustrating!  I hate dealing with insurances.  I do it at work everyday...and then have to do it alot for Parker's stuff.  LAME!!!
Good luck!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Thanx Melody & Jill.....most of the time we don't deal with any of the insurance stuff since the twins were foster to adopt.....they are on the state medical insurance.....this is the first time they said no on a referral.  We're  supposed to hear something probably tomorrow.....just not sure the CDRC will hold our appt that long with out approval.  If they don't, it will be a few months before we can get back in.  I'd really like to know what they found out on the HUGE blood draw they did on Michayla back in September.....see if they found out anything or at least narrowed it down to what genetic disorder they have.  (plus I'm freaking out a bit on them refusing needing genetics....since the blood draw was strickly for that & ran in the area of about $7500....something we don't have)


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Steph, you can add Sarah and I to the following meals
Carnation Cafe, Sarah and I want to have breakfast here on Sat. If this meal is planned for lunch or dinner we'll eat there twice.
Cafe Orleans
Pacific Wharf
WOC Friday, is a meal planned for this night?
 Also are we doing the Princess Photo? If so when?


----------



## DizNee Luver

Well our genetics appt got approved (which I guess for this particular company is rare) but we lost our appt for Monday.......they're booking into January already.....heavy sigh!!  We already had made the arrangements with people getting the day off, etc & now we're not going.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now to find the missing lab results that were done on Michayla.....no one seems to know where they are!!


----------



## MrsPinup

Aww Lauri~  What a big bump in the road.  I hope it all works out for you and your parents.

My hubby was scheduled to come home next Monday night for Thanksgiving, but today was able to move his flight to Friday morning with only a $4 added fee.  Woo hoo!!!    He is wearing his uniform home and then we will drop by the boys' school to surprise them in class.  I cannot wait!  

Tomorrow is Harry Potter....soooooooooooo stoked!!!!  I have tickets for the 12:03am showing with my sons and one of my students that babysits for me occasionally.  Anyone else going?

Saturday one of my longest and closest friends is fighting and so far is undefeated.  This is the first fight of his I am getting to go watch.  I am praying that I am not a bad luck charm.  He made the first cut for the next season of Ultimate Fighter - so proud of my buddy!

I hope you all are having a great week!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

How very exciting that your hubby is coming home early & surprising your kids!!!!  That will be a very special moment........have the video camera ready!!


----------



## LisaCat

MrsPinup said:


> My hubby was scheduled to come home next Monday night for Thanksgiving, but today was able to move his flight to Friday morning with only a $4 added fee.  Woo hoo!!!    He is wearing his uniform home and then we will drop by the boys' school to surprise them in class.  I cannot wait!
> 
> Tomorrow is Harry Potter....soooooooooooo stoked!!!!  I have tickets for the 12:03am showing with my sons and one of my students that babysits for me occasionally.  Anyone else going?



How awesome that your dh is coming home early!

No HP here....  I'm leaving here Friday at noon and then we leave from Trish's house around 2.  Friday will be an early morning of packing and doing hubby's laundry to last him thru until Black Friday.  I get home Tuesday night and I sure don't want to HAVE to do laundry on Wednesday before we deal with Thanksgiving!  LOL  I still haven't watched the last HP movie anyway.....  LOL


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Drive by Hi!


----------



## jordansmomma

I am also excited for Harry Potter!


----------



## LisaCat

Looks like our trip to DL this weekend is getting canceled.  The current weather report looks pretty miserable and since we are driving, we aren't sure we want to make the drive in the nastiness.  :-(  Currently the plan is to reschedule for MLK Weekend.  I am planning a day trip down in early December, possibly the 9th.  I'm all hyped up for the Christmas stuff now!  LOL!

up near the top of the forecast, check out the "special weather alerts"....  http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USCA1306


----------



## mommaU4

*Hi everyone! Quick post from me to say hello and remind everyone that Christmas will be here before we know it. Sooo, it's time for Christmas cards again. 

If you are interested in exchanging Christmas cards, please send me your address in a PM and I will add you to the list. The way it works is, I will collect addresses until Thanksgiving and then send out a master list of addresses to all those who sent me theirs. 

You have to be prepared to send out a Christmas card to each person on the list, including our Diva friends in Canada and Switzerland, and in return you will get a card from each of the other ladies on the list. 

It's a lot of fun. It's not too much extra work, I think we usually have about 20 addresses or so. Keep in mind postage is a bit more to Canada and Switzerland, but not by much, and it takes longer for cards to arrive there. 

I hope we get lots of ladies to send me their addresses. Any of the new ladies, feel free to join in!! This is part of the group fun! And I just love getting so many cards, and seeing all the cute designs, and even some photo cards. 

So, if you are interested, send me your address before Thanksgiving. Thanks and have a great day everyone. 

Beth *


----------



## 4fosterkids

LisaCat said:


> Looks like our trip to DL this weekend is getting canceled.  The current weather report looks pretty miserable and since we are driving, we aren't sure we want to make the drive in the nastiness.  :-(  Currently the plan is to reschedule for MLK Weekend.  I am planning a day trip down in early December, possibly the 9th.  I'm all hyped up for the Christmas stuff now!  LOL!
> 
> up near the top of the forecast, check out the "special weather alerts"....  http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USCA1306



oh bummer Lisa!  
The forecast is getting worse and worse as the week progresses.  Started out with scattered showers and has turned into a few inches of rain (which is HUGE for us...LOL) and its supposed to start friday thru Monday now.  I'm very excited for rain, because we never get it, but I hate it when it makes people have to cancel plans.
Glad you are able to reschedule though!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

LisaCat said:


> Looks like our trip to DL this weekend is getting canceled.  The current weather report looks pretty miserable and since we are driving, we aren't sure we want to make the drive in the nastiness.  :-(  Currently the plan is to reschedule for MLK Weekend.  I am planning a day trip down in early December, possibly the 9th.  I'm all hyped up for the Christmas stuff now!  LOL!
> 
> up near the top of the forecast, check out the "special weather alerts"....  http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USCA1306


 Too bad about your trip. At least you'll still be going, just a bit later. Thanks for the link to the weather. We're going Dec 4 & 5th and the weather looks good then.


mommaU4 said:


> *Hi everyone! Quick post from me to say hello and remind everyone that Christmas will be here before we know it. Sooo, it's time for Christmas cards again.
> 
> If you are interested in exchanging Christmas cards, please send me your address in a PM and I will add you to the list. The way it works is, I will collect addresses until Thanksgiving and then send out a master list of addresses to all those who sent me theirs.
> 
> You have to be prepared to send out a Christmas card to each person on the list, including our Diva friends in Canada and Switzerland, and in return you will get a card from each of the other ladies on the list.
> 
> It's a lot of fun. It's not too much extra work, I think we usually have about 20 addresses or so. Keep in mind postage is a bit more to Canada and Switzerland, but not by much, and it takes longer for cards to arrive there.
> 
> I hope we get lots of ladies to send me their addresses. Any of the new ladies, feel free to join in!! This is part of the group fun! And I just love getting so many cards, and seeing all the cute designs, and even some photo cards.
> 
> So, if you are interested, send me your address before Thanksgiving. Thanks and have a great day everyone.
> 
> Beth *



Sent you my info on Facebook. I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## LisaCat

4fosterkids said:


> oh bummer Lisa!
> The forecast is getting worse and worse as the week progresses.  Started out with scattered showers and has turned into a few inches of rain (which is HUGE for us...LOL) and its supposed to start friday thru Monday now.  I'm very excited for rain, because we never get it, but I hate it when it makes people have to cancel plans.
> Glad you are able to reschedule though!!



Yeah, I was a little bummed.  But when I told DH how sad I was and that I was really trying to get down there for the holiday Magic, he said to book a flight.  So I booked Dec 9th.  I fly out on the first flight out of SMF and home on the last flight out of SNA.  And getting a car from Alamo was only $8 than Super Shuttle and that way I don't have to leave (from GCH even!) at SIX THIRTY for a 9:20 flight.  This way, we can hopefully still do the Holiday Tour and catch the parade.  AND it's a "Candy Cane Day".  Yes, I said "we".  When I told Trish I had booked flights she had me send her the flight info.  She asked her boss for the day off and got it.  Woo hoo!  Her son and my husband are going to have us committed.......  

So here are my lofty goals for my fly-by trip:  Get a pic of the DCA Letters!  HOPEFULLY get a ticket to purchase the candy canes, but if not, we will at least try and watch them being made.  Take pics of all the Holiday decorations - probably only at DL, not sure we will have time to do DCA with the Holiday Tour at 3PM.  See the reindeer!  Do a little shopping.  Consume massive amounts of food that will go right to my hips and thighs.  LOL!  I am guessing that the snow falls after the fireworks and not after the parade?  If so, I'm going to miss that.  SIGH.  Maybe next year.....


----------



## toocherie

Hi ladies!  Did you see the announcement that they now have a prix-fixe LUNCH at Wine Country with WOC tickets included ($29.99)--just one more thing to throw in the pot--may work out better for some people.

Other than that, still trying to re-adjust to California time and get caught up at work!  TTYL!

cheryl


----------



## MamaKate

Quick hi from me 

TGIF!!!



toocherie said:


> Hi ladies!  Did you see the announcement that they now have a prix-fixe LUNCH at Wine Country with WOC tickets included ($29.99)--just one more thing to throw in the pot--may work out better for some people.
> 
> Other than that, still trying to re-adjust to California time and get caught up at work!  TTYL!
> 
> cheryl



I haven't seen that yet.  I'm going to go see if I can find more info.


----------



## sierranevada

toocherie said:


> Hi ladies!  Did you see the announcement that they now have a prix-fixe LUNCH at Wine Country with WOC tickets included ($29.99)--just one more thing to throw in the pot--may work out better for some people.
> 
> Other than that, still trying to re-adjust to California time and get caught up at work!  TTYL!
> 
> cheryl





MamaKate said:


> Quick hi from me
> 
> TGIF!!!
> 
> I haven't seen that yet.  I'm going to go see if I can find more info.



More decisions!!  At least they are all FUN decisions!


----------



## SKWDW

Yipeeee!  I just booked at the Carousel Inn!  Jessica was so nice.  

Even though I can only be there on 3/3 & 3/4, I am sooooo looking forward to my first time with all of you!   

Like at least one other, I'll be heading to DLR straight from WDW and The Princess Half Marathon.  What an exciting couple of weeks!

I agree with toocherie.  That prix-fixe lunch at Wine Country with WOC tickets included ($29.99) might be just the ticket.  My best friend and I did the prix-fixe dinner last month and it was fabulous!    

**I've seen WOC several times, so I can give my WOC FastPass to another Diva if she needs it. **


----------



## MrsPinup

Lisa~  Glad your trip is working out!  I hope you have a blast.

The DH is home and trying out his new guitar I bought him for our anniversary - he's so excited lol  

I hope you all have a warm and safe weekend


----------



## disney-super-mom

toocherie said:


> Hi ladies!  Did you see the announcement that they now have a prix-fixe LUNCH at Wine Country with WOC tickets included ($29.99)--just one more thing to throw in the pot--may work out better for some people.



Hmmmmmm, that sounds pretty darn good to me.  Decisions decisions....FUN!


----------



## 21yankees

Just wanted to let you know I have everyone's messages with your preferences and will be updating on Monday.

Also I am going to create a master google document (everyone will be able to access it) so that we can all get our preferences as to which day and/or breakfast/lunch/dinner we want to have the meal. I'm sure that sounds complicated but it shouldn't be. I just want everyone to have equal say as to when and which time of day we'll be going to each meal. 

I'm headed to DL in a couple hours so I'll be offline until Monday. I hope you all have a great weekend! 

steph


----------



## sierranevada

Have a great time at DL, Steph!


----------



## mommaU4

Happy Saturday everyone!! Those of you at DL now, have a great time!! Wish I was there too spend time with you all.  


Just a reminder about the Christmas card exchange, if you want to receive cards, you need to send me your address by Thanksgiving, or the day after. I don't have Cristabel's list from last year, so even if you sent your info before, I need it again. Thanks!!
So far I have only received info from about 9 ladies. We had well over 20 last year.  Anyway, hopefully we'll get more soon. 


Take care and have a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## sahbushka

Hi all!  I just wanted to pop by and say hi! It has been a busy day as we had 2-4 inches of snow and there was a whole lot of playing to do!  We went sledding and the kids loved it!  I also made banana bread, christmas chocolate peanut butter nut balls and will be making my nephews birthday cake after I make dinner!  Also, just found out my dad will be here from New Mexico tomorrow to stay with us for 5 days!    Lots to do to get ready but dh went grocery shopping and to Costco today so we should be good on the food front at least.  DH also cleaned the kitchen - including mopping - so as long as I don't get it too dirty tonight making dinner and the  cake we should be good!  AGKK  just realized my scentsy light went out.  Not good.  Talk soon and hope you all are well!

SarahMay


----------



## tinkermell

Hi all! 

Cheryl, the luncheon prix-fixe sounds good. Still not sure what I'm going to do about WoC? 

Steph, sorry I am so undecided about the WoC. 

SKWDW, Yay! You are coming! 

Jen, Have a great anniversary!

Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## MrsPinup

Steff ~  Have fun in DL!!!

What is a prix-fixe?


----------



## SKWDW

MrsPinup said:


> Steff ~  Have fun in DL!!!
> 
> What is a prix-fixe?


It's fixed price.  It's a set menu at a fixed price.


----------



## disney-super-mom

tinkermell said:


> Cheryl, the luncheon prix-fixe sounds good. Still not sure what I'm going to do about WoC?
> 
> Steph, sorry I am so undecided about the WoC.



Ditto and ditto. 

I can't decide either.  What the heck is everyone else doing?!!  Knowing that may help sway me. 

Guess what everyone?  This is my last week of school.  It kind of sucks that it's during a holiday, which will make it rather stressful to get all my final assignments done by Saturday, but still.....*IT'S MY LAST WEEK OF SCHOOL!  

L   A   S   T             

W   E   E   K   !   !   !*


----------



## wendypooh22

disney-super-mom said:


> Ditto and ditto.
> 
> I can't decide either.  What the heck is everyone else doing?!!  Knowing that may help sway me.
> 
> Guess what everyone?  This is my last week of school.  It kind of sucks that it's during a holiday, which will make it rather stressful to get all my final assignments done by Saturday, but still.....*IT'S MY LAST WEEK OF SCHOOL!
> 
> L   A   S   T
> 
> W   E   E   K   !   !   !*



YAY 


I have no idea what we are doing   We have done WOC, so that is probably out because I just don't want to stand around for an hour and wait.. Plus there is that really nice balcony area at the GCH where you can watch from above and not be soo  
I would love to do F! again (my favorite) but I can't seem to make any decisions... So I ask Tammy and she is NO help either, she said anything is fine with her..


----------



## CoMickey

Hi everyone and Happy Monday of a short work week!

Capri - Wahooooooo...it's almost celebrating time!  

I'm with you Wendy, I've decided not to do the WOC.  I have seen it several times and I really don't like the waiting around.  But if you have not seen it I would highly recommend seeing it!!

Had a great time at DL this weekend.  The rain on Sat. kept the crowds way down and which was great!  The best part was spending time, although it was a short time with Diva friends.  

I hope everyone has a terrific Thanksgiving!!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Good Morning!


----------



## jordansmomma

I am on the fence about WoC, I will be there a month later with my family & well be watching it. So I am not sure if I want to wait for them to see it or not. But I do know that I am doing the F! dessert


----------



## toocherie

I am not doing WOC either--have seen it and it's ok--just not my fave.  But for those that haven't seen it you should--one way or another.  I also recommend the 9 p.m. (or whenever they do the early one) showing because they have the Party ahead of time with the lit up characters that come out and I think that makes it extra special!


----------



## toocherie

jordansmomma said:


> I am on the fence about WoC, I will be there a month later with my family & well be watching it. So I am not sure if I want to wait for them to see it or not. But I do know that I am doing the F! dessert



I'm with you!


----------



## MamaKate

Hey everyone .  Hope everyone had a nice weekend.  As always, mine was too short .

I had a nice time meeting up with a lot of the divas on Saturday for a few hours.  I ended up bringing both my daughters and it turned out better than expected.  Usually Adara complains the whole time, but she was actually pretty good .



disney-super-mom said:


> Ditto and ditto.
> 
> I can't decide either.  What the heck is everyone else doing?!!  Knowing that may help sway me.
> 
> Guess what everyone?  This is my last week of school.  It kind of sucks that it's during a holiday, which will make it rather stressful to get all my final assignments done by Saturday, but still.....*IT'S MY LAST WEEK OF SCHOOL!
> 
> L   A   S   T
> 
> W   E   E   K   !   !   !*



Congrats Capri !!

As far as seeing WOC, it all depends on how the schedule looks.  I'm definitely doing Fantasmic and Napa.  I was thinking of watching a late showing of WOC maybe after dinner at Napa.  But if I do it the same day as Napa, I don't want to do a big meal before Napa so I'll probably just do a picnic lunch or try to get a fastpass for the late show .



CoMickey said:


> Hi everyone and Happy Monday of a short work week!
> 
> I hope everyone has a terrific Thanksgiving!!



I am soooooo glad this is only a 3 day work week.  I've been so busy lately that I need some extra days to get caught up on things around my house.


----------



## sierranevada

MamaKate said:


> Hey everyone .
> As far as seeing WOC, it all depends on how the schedule looks.  I'm definitely doing Fantasmic and Napa.  I was thinking of watching a late showing of WOC maybe after dinner at Napa.  But if I do it the same day as Napa, I don't want to do a big meal before Napa so I'll probably just do a picnic lunch or try to get a fastpass for the late show .



This is the way I am leaning. I am a definite for Napa and F!, I have seen WoC a few times but can always see it again. I actually like the later showing - it is less crowded.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Good Morning!



Sarah, are we doing WOC? I can't remember.

I turned my heater on for the first time this morning. It's so cold and don't like it one bit.


----------



## disney-super-mom

wendypooh22 said:


> YAY
> 
> 
> I have no idea what we are doing   We have done WOC, so that is probably out because I just don't want to stand around for an hour and wait.. Plus there is that really nice balcony area at the GCH where you can watch from above and not be soo
> I would love to do F! again (my favorite) but I can't seem to make any decisions... So I ask Tammy and she is NO help either, she said anything is fine with her..





MamaKate said:


> As far as seeing WOC, it all depends on how the schedule looks.  I'm definitely doing Fantasmic and Napa.  I was thinking of watching a late showing of WOC maybe after dinner at Napa.  But if I do it the same day as Napa, I don't want to do a big meal before Napa so I'll probably just do a picnic lunch or try to get a fastpass for the late show .



I want to do Fantasmic desert and Napa too, so the picnic or fastpass idea are good ones for WOC.

But I really like Wendy's idea a lot too.  After Napa, we could go up to the GCH balcony and watch from there without all the standing around, waiting around, and crowds.  Might not be the best view, but a decent view, and with a nice glass of wine or hot cocoa, it could be really nice to watch from there.


----------



## toocherie

disney-super-mom said:


> But I really like Wendy's idea a lot too.  After Napa, we could go up to the GCH balcony and watch from there without all the standing around, waiting around, and crowds.  Might not be the best view, but a decent view, and with a nice glass of wine or hot cocoa, it could be really nice to watch from there.



Oooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## sierranevada

toocherie said:


> Oooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.



Aaaaaaaahhhhhh!  Did you say wine!


----------



## toocherie

sierranevada said:


> Aaaaaaaahhhhhh!  Did you say wine!



Mais oui!


----------



## lulubelle

sierranevada said:


> Aaaaaaaahhhhhh!  Did you say wine!



Count me in!  I'm jumping on this bandwagon We're gonna need more than one bottle. 

Napa and F! reserved seating are my priorities, too.  WOC - not so much.

Had a great weekend with some of the Divas.  Even with the cold bitter rain.


----------



## jordansmomma

lulubelle said:


> Count me in!  I'm jumping on this bandwagon We're gonna need more than one bottle.
> 
> Napa and F! reserved seating are my priorities, too.  WOC - not so much.
> 
> Had a great weekend with some of the Divas.  Even with the cold bitter rain.



I am jumping on the bandwagon with Linda!!


Happy last week of school Capri!


----------



## QueenDoOver

I am totally in with the balcony view of WOC and will even bring a bottle of wine.  Will we all fit, or who do you have to know to be on the "in" list

Ok, I am going to optomistically go and look at the list and decide what I want to sign up for.


----------



## wendypooh22

When we stayed at the GCH in July, we watched WOC from the balcony and enjoyed it. They play the music up there and a few people came and went, but we were the only ones that stayed for the entire show.  It's a nice way to finish off the evening... WOC + Wine =


----------



## tinkermell

disney-super-mom said:


> Ditto and ditto.
> 
> I can't decide either.  What the heck is everyone else doing?!!  Knowing that may help sway me.
> 
> Guess what everyone?  This is my last week of school.  It kind of sucks that it's during a holiday, which will make it rather stressful to get all my final assignments done by Saturday, but still.....*IT'S MY LAST WEEK OF SCHOOL!
> 
> L   A   S   T
> 
> W   E   E   K   !   !   !*


The last week?  I mean last week, as in "PERIOD" last week? Do you go on from here for a teacher's credential? Do they do that in Washington? In California, you have to get your Bachelor's degree, then you have to take another year in credential and classroom time. My DD Becky did an accelerated program, that went from January to July, and started teaching 2 weeks later in August. I would not suggest that to anyone, after seeing her so stressed out. She barely had time to get her classroom done, lessons plans done, teacher meetings in between......you get my drift. 

Anyways, I give you my whole heartedness *Congrats* and* Woo Hoos!!!! *  Way to go girl!! 

I might join the WoC "band wagon" too!  Depends on if I see it next month!

Wendy, I like your equation. WoC + Wine = 


*Ladies,* I will be at DL the weekend of December 3rd-6th. I think I can get away from the family the Friday night we arrive. Would anyone like to meet at the Grand's Lounge or at Napa's Lounge for wine and whatever? I'm hoping that we will get away from here as soon as Kaitlyn gets out of school around 3:00pm. With no traffic, that gets us into DL around 3 hours...but we all know that is quite impossible. LOL! So that means it would be more like around 8:00pm or so, by the time we check in and so forth. If that is too late, I totally understand. Just thought I would give it a shot!


----------



## MamaKate

The GC balcony and a glass of wine sounds great to me .


----------



## MamaKate

tinkermell said:


> *Ladies,* I will be at DL the weekend of December 3rd-6th. I think I can get away from the family the Friday night we arrive. Would anyone like to meet at the Grand's Lounge or at Napa's Lounge for wine and whatever? I'm hoping that we will get away from here as soon as Kaitlyn gets out of school around 3:00pm. With no traffic, that gets us into DL around 3 hours...but we all know that is quite impossible. LOL! So that means it would be more like around 8:00pm or so, by the time we check in and so forth. If that is too late, I totally understand. Just thought I would give it a shot!



I will be there on Sunday Dec. 5th with my whole brood.  I know you'll probably be busy with your family, but I'll keep an eye out for you .


----------



## disney-super-mom

tinkermell said:


> The last week?  I mean last week, as in "PERIOD" last week? Do you go on from here for a teacher's credential? Do they do that in Washington? In California, you have to get your Bachelor's degree, then you have to take another year in credential and classroom time. My DD Becky did an accelerated program, that went from January to July, and started teaching 2 weeks later in August. I would not suggest that to anyone, after seeing her so stressed out. She barely had time to get her classroom done, lessons plans done, teacher meetings in between......you get my drift.
> 
> Anyways, I give you my whole heartedness *Congrats* and* Woo Hoos!!!! *  Way to go girl!!



Yep, it's my last week, as in "PERIOD"!!! 

I already had a bachelors degree when I started (B.A. in journalism).  The program I'm finishing is a Masters degree/teaching credentials combination program.  So I will have a Masters degree in elementary education along with my Washington State teaching credentials (I already passed the state teacher's exam).

All I will have left to do after this week is 12 weeks of student teaching, then I will be, well, a licensed TEACHER!  

Thank you and everyone else for your well wishes!  I can't tell you how much it means to me, and how excited I am!


----------



## tinkermell

MamaKate said:


> I will be there on Sunday Dec. 5th with my whole brood.  I know you'll probably be busy with your family, but I'll keep an eye out for you .


Hey! I might have a chance to meet up. Most of the family will be at the Pomona Swap Meet on Sunday. My son Derrick is in charge of advertising and adds for it. That is why we are coming down that weekend. It all works in. Anywhos, it will only be my grandsons, Kaitlyn, her boyfriend Trevor and I. Then around 3:00 o-clockish the rest of the family will be back again after the Swap Meet. 
Maybe we could fit something in.  I will make sure to give you my cell number, and visa versa!


----------



## disney-super-mom

Just in case you didn't know.....the GCH balcony and glass of wine for WOC is where I'll be too.  

I just may have to do some sparkling wine. 

Tracey - YAY!  You're going!!!


----------



## tinkermell

disney-super-mom said:


> Yep, it's my last week, as in "PERIOD"!!!
> 
> I already had a bachelors degree when I started (B.A. in journalism).  The program I'm finishing is a Masters degree/teaching credentials combination program.  So I will have a Masters degree in elementary education along with my Washington State teaching credentials (I already passed the state teacher's exam).
> 
> All I will have left to do after this week is 12 weeks of student teaching, then I will be, well, a licensed TEACHER!
> 
> Thank you and everyone else for your well wishes!  I can't tell you how much it means to me, and how excited I am!


Capri, That is 
*AWESOME!!!!!!! *


----------



## tinkermell

QueenDoOver said:


> I am totally in with the balcony view of WOC and will even bring a bottle of wine.  Will we all fit, or who do you have to know to be on the "in" list
> 
> Ok, I am going to optomistically go and look at the list and decide what I want to sign up for.


Yay for optimism!!! 
Isn't it fun to decide what to do?


----------



## disney-super-mom

Thanks Mel! 

Steph - I sent you a PM a few days ago, but just in case you didn't see it, could you sign me up for the Fantasmic Desert.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

tinkermell said:


> Hey! I might have a chance to meet up. Most of the family will be at the Pomona Swap Meet on Sunday. My son Derrick is in charge of advertising and adds for it. That is why we are coming down that weekend. It all works in. Anywhos, it will only be my grandsons, Kaitlyn, her boyfriend Trevor and I. Then around 3:00 o-clockish the rest of the family will be back again after the Swap Meet.
> Maybe we could fit something in.  I will make sure to give you my cell number, and visa versa!



I'll be there that weekend as well. On Sun. my DH like to stay in the room and relax but I go back into DL for a few hours. I just walk around and enjoy the shops. I'd love to meet up even if it's just for a quick hello. Would that work out for either of you?


----------



## mommaU4

Hello ladies!!  

Hope you are all doing well. I know from reading on Facebook that many of you are dealing with cold temps so stay safe and warm!! Especially if you are out there grocery shopping for last minute Thanksgiving day items. I'll be doing that on Wednesday with the rest of Las Vegas. lol 


*Speaking of running around, if you are signed up for the Christmas stocking exchange, PLEASE remember that the mail by date is this Wed. the 24th. Once your package is on it's way, post on the sent/received thread so I can make note of that. Thanks!!! *
*Also I will be taking sign-ups for the Christmas card exchange until the day after Thanksgiving (Black Friday), and the list will go out sometime on Saturday. So you have until then to send me your address. We have about 17 signed up so far. Not too bad. Remember that even if you were signed up last year, you need to resend me your info because I do not have Cristabel's list. Thanks! *


Capri, congrats to you!!! Last week! How awesome that must feel!!! 

Mel, glad you're going to make it to DL for the Christmas festivities. Such a pretty time to be there, and I hope you gets several of the ladies to meet up with you. 

Linda, glad you had a nice time meeting with the ladies at DL. Who cares about a little rain when you are surrounded but such warm and amazing company! 

Tracey, hope it works out for you to go on the trip! 

Hello to everyone else!!! 
I love reading all the plans for the trip!! It's really coming along now.


----------



## bsblgrl23

Happy snow day to me!!! and if you are in WA and snowbound keep warm, stay home and catch up on your dvr 

Ok girls let's keep in mind that I am a newbie and it has been 5 years since I have been to DL so I need some advice....
I want to see WOC so is the balcony sufficient or should I do a "real" seat 
I have done F! so is it neccessary for me to do a dessert or can I sit on the street like I usually do? 
What is napa and the cove are they big group dinners or something more? 
Any and all advice is appreciated so let me have it! 
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

bsblgrl23 said:


> Happy snow day to me!!! and if you are in WA and snowbound keep warm, stay home and catch up on your dvr
> 
> Ok girls let's keep in mind that I am a newbie and it has been 5 years since I have been to DL so I need some advice....
> I want to see WOC so is the balcony sufficient or should I do a "real" seat
> I have done F! so is it neccessary for me to do a dessert or can I sit on the street like I usually do?
> What is napa and the cove are they big group dinners or something more?
> Any and all advice is appreciated so let me have it!
> Thanks a bunch!



Hello and welcome !!!
I'm not sure what the balcony is all about or how many will fit there. But if you opt to see it on the ground keep in  mind there are no seats. You be standing during the show.
Napa Rose is a very nice restaurant that some of us do but I haven't yet.
The Cove Bar is in CA with outdoor seating. Some of us met there last trip on Sunday night to say goodbye. They have drinks and appetizers. The best thing to do is to go to the first page and read the dinning options. You can do some googling and see the menus and prices. That will give you an idea of what you want to sign up for.
Feel free to tell us a little bit about youself.


----------



## MamaKate

tinkermell said:


> Hey! I might have a chance to meet up. Most of the family will be at the Pomona Swap Meet on Sunday. My son Derrick is in charge of advertising and adds for it. That is why we are coming down that weekend. It all works in. Anywhos, it will only be my grandsons, Kaitlyn, her boyfriend Trevor and I. Then around 3:00 o-clockish the rest of the family will be back again after the Swap Meet.
> Maybe we could fit something in.  I will make sure to give you my cell number, and visa versa!



Sounds good to me .



VintageDisneyRules said:


> I'll be there that weekend as well. On Sun. my DH like to stay in the room and relax but I go back into DL for a few hours. I just walk around and enjoy the shops. I'd love to meet up even if it's just for a quick hello. Would that work out for either of you?







bsblgrl23 said:


> Ok girls let's keep in mind that I am a newbie and it has been 5 years since I have been to DL so I need some advice....
> I want to see WOC so is the balcony sufficient or should I do a "real" seat
> I have done F! so is it neccessary for me to do a dessert or can I sit on the street like I usually do?
> What is napa and the cove are they big group dinners or something more?
> Any and all advice is appreciated so let me have it!
> Thanks a bunch!



I think Trudi answered most of your questions, but the balcony is at the Grand Californian hotel and is for guests staying there to view WOC. It's not the best view, but it's a more relaxing way to see the show.

Also, for Fantasmic, it's not necessary to do the dessert seating, but for some of us, it's worth the splurge to save time and dealing with crowds.

Hope this helps .


----------



## toocherie

Mel--I will have to try to meet you for drinks or whatever on Fri. because Sunday I am going to the El Capitan in Hollywood to see Tangled!  (Linda and Bree too!)

What are you doing on Saturday?


----------



## wendylady36

I love seeing all the planning going on, I'm glad I can live vicariously through you all. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## tinkermell

wendylady36 said:


> I love seeing all the planning going on, I'm glad I can live vicariously through you all. Have a great day everyone!


*Wendygirl!!!!! *

What's happening lady?????


----------



## Zoemakes5

tinkermell said:


> *Ladies,* I will be at DL the weekend of December 3rd-6th. I think I can get away from the family the Friday night we arrive. Would anyone like to meet at the Grand's Lounge or at Napa's Lounge for wine and whatever? I'm hoping that we will get away from here as soon as Kaitlyn gets out of school around 3:00pm. With no traffic, that gets us into DL around 3 hours...but we all know that is quite impossible. LOL! So that means it would be more like around 8:00pm or so, by the time we check in and so forth. If that is too late, I totally understand. Just thought I would give it a shot!



I will be at DLR on Friday the 3rd and would love to meet up.  Anytime during the day or evening.  I will have Zoe with me, though.  And, my friend Juliette who I'm trying to convince to join us.  Add me to the list!


----------



## CoMickey

tinkermell said:


> *Ladies,* I will be at DL the weekend of December 3rd-6th. I think I can get away from the family the Friday night we arrive. Would anyone like to meet at the Grand's Lounge or at Napa's Lounge for wine and whatever? I'm hoping that we will get away from here as soon as Kaitlyn gets out of school around 3:00pm. With no traffic, that gets us into DL around 3 hours...but we all know that is quite impossible. LOL! So that means it would be more like around 8:00pm or so, by the time we check in and so forth. If that is too late, I totally understand. Just thought I would give it a shot!



I won't be able to make it that weekend.   Too bad it wasn't the following Sat. because Mr. CA is going camping with the scouts and I think I'll sneak down for the day on Sat. and get some Christmas shopping done. 
Have fun and sorry I'll miss you!



jordansmomma said:


> I am jumping on the bandwagon with Linda!!



I'll jump too, with Linda and Deb and everyone else!  I had decided not to do the WOC and this sounds like a fun alternative!


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

Happy Wednesday everyone!!!

I hope that you all have a great Thanksgiving tomorrow.  I'm down at my dad's in Ventura.  We came here after a few days after Disneyland.  Let me say - Holy Moly- it was crowded.   Saturday night was great.  Due to rain we were able to walk onto everything.   Unfortunately, it went downhill from there.  I was going to try and make it to the get together on Saturday night but we didn't end up getting to the park until later.  It tooks us over 4 hours to get down from Bakersfield.  We passed 6 car accidents.  It was stop and go over the whole grapevine.  I'm sorry I missed it because I would have loved to meet everyone.  

All DIS Diva have a great day tomorrow with your friends and family .


----------



## DizNee Luver

Just wanted to wish a very blessed Thanksgiving to all my Diva friends.  May your home be filled with family, friends, an abundance of food & lots of love!!


----------



## LisaCat

I've been keeping up via the emailed posts, but I wanted to pop in and wish everyone a very happy and safe Thanksgiving!  

We will be driving to my inlaws' in the morning and back tomorrow night.  It's about a 2.5 hour drive each way.  Catch you all on the flipside of the food coma!


----------



## Tamarap

I was going to attend this but then a conference came up at work during the same time. Now it is looking more and more like I won't have to attend this conference so I can get back to planning to attend this event instead. I stopped reading the thread when I thought I wasn't going to be able to make it but now it looks like I might want to start reading again!!! So much info for a newbie...this could take a while!


----------



## mommaU4

*Have a great day tomorrow everyone!! *


----------



## grizbuzz

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone from Switzerland!  All the best to you, your families and friends!

And thanks!


----------



## toocherie

Tamarap said:


> I was going to attend this but then a conference came up at work during the same time. Now it is looking more and more like I won't have to attend this conference so I can get back to planning to attend this event instead. I stopped reading the thread when I thought I wasn't going to be able to make it but now it looks like I might want to start reading again!!! So much info for a newbie...this could take a while!



Yay for not having to go to conferences!  I know it's pretty overwhelming at first, but feel free to ask any questions and once you've attended one you'll see it's not as complicated as it all really seems right now!  Welcome!


----------



## disney-super-mom

*Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!*


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## sahbushka

Well, I have some bad news.  My training in Charleston got postponed.  Originally it was going to be Nov 29 to Dec 16.  Now it is going to be Feb 22 to March 11 which means Vicki, Paula and I will not be able to go on the trip this year.  I am really bummed and especially bummed that I had to disappoint my friends who were going to accompany me.  So Steph, please remove us from everything we were on and I will need to call and cancel my reservation at Carousel.

Sarah

P.S.  Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!


----------



## MrsPinup

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!  

Sarah~ What a bummer!!


----------



## disney-super-mom

sahbushka said:


> Well, I have some bad news.  My training in Charleston got postponed.  Originally it was going to be Nov 29 to Dec 16.  Now it is going to be Feb 22 to March 11 which means Vicki, Paula and I will not be able to go on the trip this year.  I am really bummed and especially bummed that I had to disappoint my friends who were going to accompany me.  So Steph, please remove us from everything we were on and I will need to call and cancel my reservation at Carousel.
> 
> Sarah



OH NO!  Sarah, I'm so sorry.  That just sucks!  We're really going to miss you!


----------



## tinkermell

sahbushka said:


> Well, I have some bad news.  My training in Charleston got postponed.  Originally it was going to be Nov 29 to Dec 16.  Now it is going to be Feb 22 to March 11 which means Vicki, Paula and I will not be able to go on the trip this year.  I am really bummed and especially bummed that I had to disappoint my friends who were going to accompany me.  So Steph, please remove us from everything we were on and I will need to call and cancel my reservation at Carousel.
> 
> Sarah
> 
> P.S.  Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!



Sarah, I'm bummed about this news. I was really looking forward to seeing you and your friends. Please keep in touch with us. 
Hugs to you!

Hi everyone else! Today I have been a lazy lady! 
I had a piece of apple pie, and 3 cups of coffee for breakfast. A real breakfast of champions. NOT!! But is sure tasted good! 

A bit of news for this coming Friday night. We might be getting away later than I planned.  We have to wait to make sure Dave doesn't have to fill in somewhere. He's planning on not having to work, but when one is self employed, you never know.  I'm still going to try to make it to the Grand Californian to listen to the carolers in the lobby. I just love them!  I hope they will still be around that late. 

I do plan on meeting some of you on Sunday.  Anyone good for corn dogs or Riverbelle for lunch?

Jen! Hi and a very Happy Thanksgiving to you! Did you celebrate at your house yesterday?? We miss you! 

Welcome Tamarap!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Drive by Hi!


----------



## mommaU4

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Drive by Hi!


From me too! 

Hope you all had a nice holiday. Just a reminder to check your PMs tomorrow either here or on Facebook for the address list. IF you haven't signed up for the Christmas card exchange, there is still time. 

TTYL!


----------



## MamaKate

Good Morning Ladies!  Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving .  I'm just happy to have 4 days off of work .  I was getting so behind in my personal life that I NEEDED this long weekend.  I've already caught up with everything and now I have 2 days to relax and maybe do something fun.



sahbushka said:


> Well, I have some bad news.  My training in Charleston got postponed.  Originally it was going to be Nov 29 to Dec 16.  Now it is going to be Feb 22 to March 11 which means Vicki, Paula and I will not be able to go on the trip this year.



Well that sucks .  Well I hope you keep the trip in the back of your mind just in case the conference dates get changed again.



tinkermell said:


> A bit of news for this coming Friday night. We might be getting away later than I planned.  We have to wait to make sure Dave doesn't have to fill in somewhere. He's planning on not having to work, but when one is self employed, you never know.  I'm still going to try to make it to the Grand Californian to listen to the carolers in the lobby. I just love them!  I hope they will still be around that late.
> 
> I do plan on meeting some of you on Sunday.  Anyone good for corn dogs or Riverbelle for lunch?
> :



I hope you make it in time to see the carolers .

As far as Sunday, I'm up for meeting anywhere, but I will not be eating a Corn dog .  I love them, but I'm trying to loose weight before my cruise and I don't thing a corn dog is the best option .



mommaU4 said:


> From me too!
> 
> Hope you all had a nice holiday. Just a reminder to check your PMs tomorrow either here or on Facebook for the address list. IF you haven't signed up for the Christmas card exchange, there is still time.
> 
> TTYL!



Hey Beth .  I didn't sign up for the card exchange this year because I've been so overwhelmed lately that I didn't want to add anything else to my plate.  I loved getting the cards last year and I do want to wish everyone a nice holiday season, but it just is too much for this year.


----------



## MrsPinup

Hi Mel~  This was my first year hosting.  My step dad let me know over dinner that this was the first Thanksgiving in our house in over 25 years.  My grandparent's always went where my parent's did after they were married.  Kinda of cool to bring it back here.  

I went out shopping Thanksgiving night and stood in line at Toy's R Us at 9:30pm.  We waited an hour and a half to get in, but was able to get what we wanted.  At 12:30am I bundled up in line at Target and slept/read in my sleeping bag bundle for 3.5 hours   The TomTom is now mine!    Since our Disney Store was destroyed in the mall fire, I had to drive to Sacramento to go to theirs.  I arrived just in time to catch the extra 20% off sale.  My prize?  8 Disney ornaments for my tree for $32!!!  They are normally $9.50 each so score!  
Did anyone else get what they wanted while black Friday shopping?


----------



## mommaU4

The Christmas card list has been sent to those who signed up here and on Facebook. If you signed up and didn't receive a list, let me know. Have fun!


----------



## disney-super-mom

mommaU4 said:


> The Christmas card list has been sent to those who signed up here and on Facebook. If you signed up and didn't receive a list, let me know. Have fun!



I'm bummed that I couldn't do it this year, but hopefully next year I'll be back on the list!  Have fun ladies, and even though I'm not on the list to send you a card, just know that I still think each one of you are the best!  Love you guys!


----------



## tinkermell

Hi ladies! 

Katie, How about Riverbelle? One of my all time favorite salads is from there. Would that be a better choice? LOL! No duh!! 
Trudi, how about you? 

Jen, that is very special that you are able to have Thanksgiving back in your grandma's house again after all these years.   

Hi Beth!  It's nice to see you here with us, even though we will miss you this year. Thanks for taking care of all the extra fun stuff we do!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

tinkermell said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Katie, How about Riverbelle? One of my all time favorite salads is from there. Would that be a better choice? LOL! No duh!!
> Trudi, how about you?



I won't be in the park at lunch time. I'll just be in a few hours Sunday morning, maybe 9-11. Well actually til about 10.40. I've got to get back to our hotel to check out by 11:00. My DH doesn't have an AP so he can''t come in the park Sun.  Hopefully we can meet up to say hello.I'll PM you my cell #.


----------



## tinkermell

VintageDisneyRules said:


> I won't be in the park at lunch time. I'll just be in a few hours Sunday morning, maybe 9-11. Well actually til about 10.40. I've got to get back to our hotel to check out by 11:00. My DH doesn't have an AP so he can''t come in the park Sun.  Hopefully we can meet up to say hello.I'll PM you my cell #.


I hope it works out too! Sent a PM to you too! 

So I have been all over the internet looking for the carolers at DL. No such-a luck-a.  I guess I will call the resort tomorrow and try and see if they know anything yet.


----------



## sahbushka

Thanks to everyone.  I am really going to miss all of you too!  I will of course keep the trip in mind in case the dates of the training get changed again.  You just never know with my job.

I WILL be on a trip to Disneyland December 26 through January 2 though!  We get in mid day the 26th so won't be going to the park that day - we will be going to Rainforest Cafe for dinner - and we will hit the parks early on the 27th.  If anyone wants to meet up sometime when I am there I would love to see you guys!  Let me know either here or on facebook!  I miss my Divas so much!  You are all the best!  Hope to see some of you soon!

SarahMay


----------



## bsblgrl23

Hi Ladies!  
I am very sad that Sarah will not be able to go but I am thinking I still want to go!  It has been 5 years!
I just checked airfare and can get a really good deal ($74 each way not inc. taxes to LAX) and wondered if other washington girls have booked and what time they are going. 
So that being said.......what do y'all think!?!  I of course would need new roomies and other things but I am not too worried about that. 
I am on facebook......please look me up and friend me.  I have a picture of my late kitty as my profile...my last name is lopez and I am a friend of Sarah May's I really do not like talking about myself so I think my page will help you get to know me a bit.
So Washington Divas let me know what you are thinking. I look forward to hearing from you!
Hope everyone had a fabulous Thanksgiving!


----------



## 21yankees

Sarah - I'm sorry that you won't be able to attend this trip. Is it bad I'm hoping that your training gets postponed again. 

Ladies - as you can see I did get a bit behind and I apologize a great deal. I need everyone to e-mail me your requests. I am putting my e-mail address here for a short amount of time (and it is spaced out, so please type it all together) 21 yankees at sbcglobal . net 

I have updated page 1 to reflect the day/t-shirt schedule as well as the Fantasmic, WoC, Fireworks, Napa, etc dinner schedule.

Thank you all ladies. I hope you all had a great weekend!

steph


----------



## toocherie

bsblgrl23 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I am very sad that Sarah will not be able to go but I am thinking I still want to go!  It has been 5 years!



Vicki--of course we would love for you to still come . . . . any friend of Sarah May's . . . . . !!!!!

That sounds like great airfare.  You might want to check about flying into John Wayne/Orange County as it is closer (but may be pricier).

Be sure and have Steph put you on the list for needing a roomie!

I'll find you on Facebook!

Cheryl


----------



## sahbushka

bsblgrl23 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I am very sad that Sarah will not be able to go but I am thinking I still want to go!  It has been 5 years!
> I just checked airfare and can get a really good deal ($74 each way not inc. taxes to LAX) and wondered if other washington girls have booked and what time they are going.
> So that being said.......what do y'all think!?!  I of course would need new roomies and other things but I am not too worried about that.
> I am on facebook......please look me up and friend me.  I have a picture of my late kitty as my profile...my last name is lopez and I am a friend of Sarah May's I really do not like talking about myself so I think my page will help you get to know me a bit.
> So Washington Divas let me know what you are thinking. I look forward to hearing from you!
> Hope everyone had a fabulous Thanksgiving!



Vicki that would be SOOOO cool if you still went!  I was feeling so bad about having to cancel (still am!) and I would feel so much better if you got to go!  It is an amazing group of ladies and I really think you would have an amazing time!  I hope it all works out!

SarahMay


----------



## MrsPinup

Ladies that are flying out of Sac to OC...what flights/airline are you taking?  I was looking at the Wanna Get Away flights and they seemed pretty reasonable.  If we all fly together we can share a shuttle to the hotel.


----------



## SKWDW

Finally uploaded a picture.  I'm on the left and my BFF is on the right.  Sadly, she has other commitments during the trip dates and can't attend with us.  She'll be with us in Disney spirit though.

I'll be with the Divas on Thursday and Friday.  I can hardly wait!

Are any of you doing the Disney Princess Half Marathon the week prior to our trip?  I need to go through the pages again to check if there's more than one other.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Mel, when do you want us to send you our shirts? Also do they need to be pre-washed?


----------



## MrsPinup

SKWDW said:


> Are any of you doing the Disney Princess Half Marathon the week prior to our trip?  I need to go through the pages again to check if there's more than one other.



I will be!  I am flying in to Orlando Friday, staying at the All Star Music resort with a friend, and flying back home Sunday night.  We will be spending Saturday and Sunday (after the race) at WDW.  Are you doing it too?


----------



## LisaCat

sahbushka said:


> Well, I have some bad news.  My training in Charleston got postponed.  Originally it was going to be Nov 29 to Dec 16.  Now it is going to be Feb 22 to March 11 which means Vicki, Paula and I will not be able to go on the trip this year.  I am really bummed and especially bummed that I had to disappoint my friends who were going to accompany me.  So Steph, please remove us from everything we were on and I will need to call and cancel my reservation at Carousel.
> 
> Sarah
> 
> P.S.  Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!



Bummer, Sarah!  You will be missed!



MrsPinup said:


> Ladies that are flying out of Sac to OC...what flights/airline are you taking?  I was looking at the Wanna Get Away flights and they seemed pretty reasonable.  If we all fly together we can share a shuttle to the hotel.



Trish and I are flying down Thursday on #1238 at 10:45AM and back on Monday on #3822 at 2:10PM


----------



## tinkermell

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Mel, when do you want us to send you our shirts? Also do they need to be pre-washed?


Trudi, I will not be doing anything until after Christmas. At that time, you may send me your shirt. I would say you can wash it, but *do NOT* use any fabric softener. I'm also going to request that anyone who sends me a shirt, to please put their name or initials on the neck tag. If there isn't a tag, then please take a piece of tape and mark it. From there, I will mark it with a piece of fabric with your name on it. I do not want to get anyones mixed up. 

Vicki, so glad you still want to join us. You will have fun! 

SKWDW, Thankyou for your picture.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

tinkermell said:


> Trudi, I will not be doing anything until after Christmas. At that time, you may send me your shirt. I would say you can wash it, but *do NOT* use any fabric softener. I'm also going to request that anyone who sends me a shirt, to please put their name or initials on the neck tag. If there isn't a tag, then please take a piece of tape and mark it. From there, I will mark it with a piece of fabric with your name on it. I do not want to get anyones mixed up.
> 
> Vicki, so glad you still want to join us. You will have fun!
> 
> SKWDW, Thankyou for your picture.



I was  planning on putting my name on the tag.

Does anybody know the cost of postage to Switzerland and to BC?


----------



## MrsPinup

LisaCat said:


> Trish and I are flying down Thursday on #1238 at 10:45AM and back on Monday on #3822 at 2:10PM



I will try to fly down on the same flight as you, but am coming home Sunday night so looks like I will be solo for that   Thanks Lisa for getting back to me.  I knew it was discussed earlier, but with so many pages to look through....


----------



## jordansmomma

VintageDisneyRules said:


> I was  planning on putting my name on the tag.
> 
> Does anybody know the cost of postage to Switzerland and to BC?



BC is .75 or at least the last time I sent something there.


----------



## DizNee Luver

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Does anybody know the cost of postage to Switzerland and to BC?



I know last year I didn't spend more that $3.00 total to send all the cards to our Switzerland & Canada gals.


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

MrsPinup said:


> Ladies that are flying out of Sac to OC...what flights/airline are you taking?  I was looking at the Wanna Get Away flights and they seemed pretty reasonable.  If we all fly together we can share a shuttle to the hotel.



Hi Roomy -

I would love to fly down together but I think you want to go earlier.  I have to put some hours in at work so I was looking at the 2:30 or 4:15 flight.  Not my first choices but this is a really busy time at work so I can't complain because I am getting the time off.  I plan on buying tickets soon.  The 4:15 flight already went up in cost.  Let me know which way you're leaning.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

jordansmomma said:


> BC is .75 or at least the last time I sent something there.


Was that recently?


DizNee Luver said:


> I know last year I didn't spend more that $3.00 total to send all the cards to our Switzerland & Canada gals.



I'm hoping 3 stamps per card should do it. I can't get to the Post Office during the day and Sat. I'll be at DL. I just want to have enough postage.


----------



## DizNee Luver

VintageDisneyRules said:


> I'm hoping 3 stamps per card should do it. I can't get to the Post Office during the day and Sat. I'll be at DL. I just want to have enough postage.



I believe Canada is 75 cents & Switzerland is $1-$2 depending on weight.  Hope that helps!!


----------



## QueenDoOver

bsblgrl23 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I am very sad that Sarah will not be able to go but I am thinking I still want to go!  It has been 5 years!
> I just checked airfare and can get a really good deal ($74 each way not inc. taxes to LAX) and wondered if other washington girls have booked and what time they are going.
> So that being said.......what do y'all think!?!  I of course would need new roomies and other things but I am not too worried about that.
> I am on facebook......please look me up and friend me.  I have a picture of my late kitty as my profile...my last name is lopez and I am a friend of Sarah May's I really do not like talking about myself so I think my page will help you get to know me a bit.
> So Washington Divas let me know what you are thinking. I look forward to hearing from you!
> Hope everyone had a fabulous Thanksgiving!



Hi Vicki,
Glad you are thinking of still going.  I went alone the last time and it was super easy to fit in and get to know everyone.  You will have a great time.  I am going to book my tickets down in the next day or so.  Alaska airlines has $50 each way out of Seattle.  Either LGB or SNA for sure, but maybe also LAX.  I am going to check for best times and pick my airport that way.  My best friend may come along and bring her daughter for her first princess trip.  If she does, then I will have a roomy, but if she doesn't then I will need one.  Either way, you will find a roomy, so don't worry about that.


Sarah, I am so sorry you are not going to make it!  I will have to make it up to your end of the world again for a mini diva meet.


----------



## karylrocks

OMG that is killing me. Only $121 round trip PDX to SNA! I just keep staring at the dates trying to figure out a way to come but I just can't see it. Maybe I will talk to my manager and see what he thinks. Then it would just be convincing DH that I should go, considering we will have just gotten back from our cruise. Not likely but I might just keep trying to make it work.

Sarah, hoping that your dates change again and you can go! These darn jobs just keep getting in the way......


----------



## wendypooh22

Drive by Hi!


----------



## LisaCat

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Does anybody know the cost of postage to Switzerland and to BC?



According to the postage calculator at USPS.com, 75¢ to Canada and 98¢ to Switzerland.  (as long as it is 1 ounce or under)


----------



## LisaCat

Happy Tuesday everyone!  I can't believe tomorrow is DECEMBER!  EEK!


----------



## Zoemakes5

So Laurie and I have been talking and there are still a few of us who would like to do the WOC dinner.  Laurie prefers Ariel's.  I know many others are planning not to go, or to "wing it" or watch via balcony.  Are there any others who would prefer doing dinner with us?  If so, what day/night?  I'm pretty open.  I'm not planning on Napa this year.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Zoemakes5 said:


> So Laurie and I have been talking and there are still a few of us who would like to do the WOC dinner.  Laurie prefers Ariel's.  I know many others are planning not to go, or to "wing it" or watch via balcony.  Are there any others who would prefer doing dinner with us?  If so, what day/night?  I'm pretty open.  I'm not planning on Napa this year.



Sarah and I won't be doing Ariels, but I think if you just put out the night you prefer then others will say if they want to join in. So far we only have one meal set in stone. The BBQ on Sunday at 1:30.
 I think the outdoor places such as Pacific Wharf and Carnation Cafe would be good for lunch. Indoor nicer places such as Cafe Orleans for dinner.
Any opinions ladies?

 Thanks for those who gave the postage answers.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

LisaCat said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone!  I can't believe tomorrow is DECEMBER!  EEK!



That means only 24 more shopping days til Christmas !


----------



## QueenDoOver

I just bought my airfare.  Flying in early on Thursday going home late on Saturday.  That was my compromise


----------



## MamaKate

Zoemakes5 said:


> So Laurie and I have been talking and there are still a few of us who would like to do the WOC dinner.  Laurie prefers Ariel's.  I know many others are planning not to go, or to "wing it" or watch via balcony.  Are there any others who would prefer doing dinner with us?  If so, what day/night?  I'm pretty open.  I'm not planning on Napa this year.



For now, I don't think I'm going to do the dinner just because I don't think I'll have the time.  But a lot can change before the trip .  

Right now planning seems to be slow but it should pick up after the holiday and hopefully more ladies will sign up for meals.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

If you guys do Ariel's on Friday night them my mom and I would like to as well.  

We are going to eat breakfast at Carnation Cafe on Saturday morning (at park opening).  If anyone else does I can be in charge of that reservation too.


----------



## CoMickey

QueenDoOver said:


> I just bought my airfare.  Flying in early on Thursday going home late on Saturday.  That was my compromise



Yay!  I am so happy you are coming!



sahbushka said:


> Well, I have some bad news.  My training in Charleston got postponed.  Originally it was going to be Nov 29 to Dec 16.  Now it is going to be Feb 22 to March 11 which means Vicki, Paula and I will not be able to go on the trip this year.  I am really bummed and especially bummed that I had to disappoint my friends who were going to accompany me.  So Steph, please remove us from everything we were on and I will need to call and cancel my reservation at Carousel.
> 
> Sarah



Oh Sarah - I am so sad...we won't get our yearly picture and you are shrinking!  I don't know if I'll make it the week you are here in Dec.  I do have that week off but we'll see if I can sneak away.  Mr. CA's kids don't have Premium AP's anymore so they are blacked out and my daughter will be here for some of the holiday. Would love to see you so if I can manage it I'll let you know.


----------



## SKWDW

MrsPinup said:


> I will be!  I am flying in to Orlando Friday, staying at the All Star Music resort with a friend, and flying back home Sunday night.  We will be spending Saturday and Sunday (after the race) at WDW.  Are you doing it too?


Yes, I'm doing the Half on Sunday.  Haven't booked my hotel yet.  I want to stay on-site at one of the "official race hotels" though so I won't need a rental.  My flight is booked for late Friday afternoon arrival.  I'm leaving mid-day on Tues 3/1.  

Are you a fast runner?  My goal now is to beat the sweepers!


----------



## bsblgrl23

QueenDoOver said:


> I just bought my airfare.  Flying in early on Thursday going home late on Saturday.  That was my compromise



What time are you flying in and where are you flying to?  It would be nice to take the same flight down so we can share a shuttle/taxi.  You can send me an email to my screenname at aol . com if you do not want to post here.  I 2would like to book asap while it is still $50.

To the ladies that are talking WOC I would like to join you for dinner.  Sarah says that Ariel's is yummy!  I do not think I have a specific night in mind. So you guys pick 

My plans are getting in early on Thursday so I can go to the park and do the meet & greet then leaving on Monday sometime. (hoping to do the park or **gasp** universal studios)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## MrsPinup

Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> Hi Roomy -
> 
> I would love to fly down together but I think you want to go earlier.  I have to put some hours in at work so I was looking at the 2:30 or 4:15 flight.  Not my first choices but this is a really busy time at work so I can't complain because I am getting the time off.  I plan on buying tickets soon.  The 4:15 flight already went up in cost.  Let me know which way you're leaning.


I am flying down in the morning cause the Wanna Get Away prices with Southwest are so low.    I am hoping the hotel will let me place my baggage in a holding area.  They allow it in NYC so hopefully Anaheim is just as nice.  I've never had to ask.



SKWDW said:


> Yes, I'm doing the Half on Sunday.  Haven't booked my hotel yet.  I want to stay on-site at one of the "official race hotels" though so I won't need a rental.  My flight is booked for late Friday afternoon arrival.  I'm leaving mid-day on Tues 3/1.
> 
> Are you a fast runner?  My goal now is to beat the sweepers!



I believe the ASMR is one of the official hotels since it is owned by Disney.  The lady on the reservation line said that there was free shuttle to and from the airport and race.  Are you dressing up?  My friend and I did for the DL half, but I want a better costume for this race.  We finished the DL half in 2:58min so I am wanting to beat that time - aiming for 2:30 this go round.  We stopped for the potty twice and took some pictures along the way which really slowed us down.

I had another tattoo done today!  Well, started....we did the outline and shading on my new peacock tattoo.  I'm super excited!!!  I hope you ladies all had a wonderful day!


----------



## lulubelle

QueenDoOver said:


> I just bought my airfare.  Flying in early on Thursday going home late on Saturday.  That was my compromise



Yeah!  I am so happy you are for sure coming, Tracey.  Even if just for 48 hours.

Sarah May - I will miss you dearly, my friend.  You are such a joy to be around.    But I hope your friends still come.  Like Cheryl said, any friend of yours is certainly a friend of ours. 

Baseball Vicki - I hope you book airfare soon while the deals are so good.  I  really look forward to meeting you even if you are going to Universal.  

Is Rancho Del Zocolo (is that what it's called) a for sure on Thursday for lunch?  I wasn't there last year until 4-ish on Thursday, but everyone that was seemed to think it was a good choice. 

Carol - I think you should come, if only for a few days, like Tracey.  Could you miss half day Friday and Monday?  I hope you can work it out. 

And I agree, the concrete planning will commence after Christmas.  And for sure once we are close to 60 days out.  We are gonna have an awesome group this year, as usual!


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

Happy December   I guess this means I better actually start that Christmas shopping.

I hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## QueenDoOver

bsblgrl23 said:


> What time are you flying in and where are you flying to?  It would be nice to take the same flight down so we can share a shuttle/taxi.  You can send me an email to my screenname at aol . com if you do not want to post here.  I 2would like to book asap while it is still $50.
> 
> To the ladies that are talking WOC I would like to join you for dinner.  Sarah says that Ariel's is yummy!  I do not think I have a specific night in mind. So you guys pick
> 
> My plans are getting in early on Thursday so I can go to the park and do the meet & greet then leaving on Monday sometime. (hoping to do the park or **gasp** universal studios)
> 
> Thanks for the help!



HI Vicki,
I took the 10:30 flight into SNA, and will fly out at 8PM on Sat.  It is a super easy shuttle ride too.  Just $8, I think.  If enough of us arrive at the same time, a taxi may make sense


----------



## sierranevada

Hey ladies!  I have been behind on the boards here because of vacation but am now caught up.

I am finally uploading a photo:





I was hoping to talk a friend into coming but doesn't look like she can get the time off so I am still looking for a roommate.  I actually have made two hotel reservations (I'm a planner!).  I have one at the Grand (which is my first choice!) and one at the Carousel Inn.  I am planning on coming down Thurs and leaving Sunday evening.  If anyone is interested in rooming together, send me a PM.

Step - I will send you an email to confirm what I am interested in doing.

Thanks
Bridget


----------



## MamaKate

sahbushka said:


> I WILL be on a trip to Disneyland December 26 through January 2 though!  We get in mid day the 26th so won't be going to the park that day - we will be going to Rainforest Cafe for dinner - and we will hit the parks early on the 27th.  If anyone wants to meet up sometime when I am there I would love to see you guys!  Let me know either here or on facebook!  I miss my Divas so much!  You are all the best!  Hope to see some of you soon!
> 
> SarahMay



Sarah~ I think I mentioned this to you before, but I'll be at Disneyland on Dec. 29th for Laila's 2nd birthday.  It will be just me and her since my older kids passes are blocked.  My tradition is going to be to take her to a character meal on her actual birthday every year.  Last year we did Ariel's and I think we're going to do Minnie's breakfast this year .

So if you have any free time on the 29th, I'd love to meet up with you.  I'll send you my phone number when it gets closer to the date.


----------



## lulubelle

I am blocked out on the 29th too, but would love to meet up for late lunch or early dinner in DTD or across the street from DL at one of the Harbor Blvd restaurants.  Katie, will you still be there later in the day?  If so, we have a party of four already.   Any other locals that can come or any ladies vacationing at that time?

Hi Bridget - nice to "meet" you!


----------



## toocherie

I could do an early dinner on the 29th--and would be happy to pick up Sarah (and it would be a party of 5--don't forget Laila!)


----------



## LisaCat

VintageDisneyRules said:


> That means only 24 more shopping days til Christmas !



AAAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MamaKate

lulubelle said:


> I am blocked out on the 29th too, but would love to meet up for late lunch or early dinner in DTD or across the street from DL at one of the Harbor Blvd restaurants.  Katie, will you still be there later in the day?  If so, we have a party of four already.   Any other locals that can come or any ladies vacationing at that time?



Dinner sounds great!  I'll definitely still be there in the evening .  I'm good with any restaurant so just tell me the place and time and I'll be there.



toocherie said:


> I could do an early dinner on the 29th--and would be happy to pick up Sarah (and it would be a party of 5--don't forget Laila!)



.  Hope the day and time work for Sarah.


----------



## LisaCat

MrsPinup said:


> I am flying down in the morning cause the Wanna Get Away prices with Southwest are so low.    I am hoping the hotel will let me place my baggage in a holding area.  They allow it in NYC so hopefully Anaheim is just as nice.  I've never had to ask.



They will.  I've NEVER been to a hotel that didn't!


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

Ok, here goes.  Hopefully I can get this posted right.







Three tries and finally success .  I finally had to breakdown and watch the little tutorial they have.


----------



## bsblgrl23

Diva Roommate Questionnaire 

1. Are you a smoker or non-smoker? allergic to smoke2. Drinker or non-drinker? vodka please! or a margarita!
3. Do you snore? nope
4. Do you prefer to sleep in a cold room or a warmer room? I can layer or unlayer it doesn't matter 
5. Do you party all night and sleep till noon? Or do you prefer to go to bed early and be there when the rope drops? party, sleep for a couple then go to the opening  
6. Would you be willing to stay off-site to cut costs, or are you a Disney hotel ONLY type of person? I would prefer the carousel to try to save $IF you are willing to stay off-site, do you have a favorite hotel or will you go with the best deal?

7. What days are you planning to arrive and depart on? (The official dates are from March 3-7 but some cannot make it the entire time) want to be there early thursday to do the park then go to the meet & greet and leave monday late afternoon can be flexible on the end date
. What area of the US are you from? (perhaps a mini meet can be made before hand to get to know each other better if you live close by) Tacomaish, Washington

9. How much time do you need to get ready in the morning? (in other words are you a bathroom hog.....  )
Not a bathroom hog, I am not a fan of mirrors 
10. What is your age? (you can give a range if you prefer) my actual age, the age I act or what people say I look like  35, 10 and 26 

I am really not too picky about who I stay with I can deal with pretty much anything.  
Gonna book my flights tomorrow so I know I will be confirmed!  I am soooooo excited!!!!! 
Thanks to all that have found me on facebook!  Hope you looked at my pics and have a general idea of me and my loves 
Hope this was a helpful post and ok that I put it here......

Have a good weekend!


----------



## farmgirljen

Ok Ladies- I booked my flight down for this trip!!!!!!!! For me, it's a go- not so sure yet on my 2 friends who had expressed interest in going- but I am in. I upgraded to an AP on our family trip in October, and now I got my plane ticket- so WhoooHooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommaU4

Hello ladies!! 

So good to put a face with a name of all the new ladies! You all look great and I only wish I was going to be there to meet you all in person! 
Ah, but you're going to have such a great time. This group is simply the best! 


Hope everyone is having a good day so far. Just wanted to pop in and say hello. 
Also to remind you all, that if you are interested in going to Vegas with some of the group in July, come on over to the Vegas thread and chat with us! Thanks! 

TTYL!


----------



## LisaCat

Let's see if this works....






Yay!  Sorry it's big.....


----------



## stacielee

mommaU4 said:


> Hello ladies!!
> 
> So good to put a face with a name of all the new ladies! You all look great and I only wish I was going to be there to meet you all in person!
> Ah, but you're going to have such a great time. This group is simply the best!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day so far. Just wanted to pop in and say hello.
> Also to remind you all, that if you are interested in going to Vegas with some of the group in July, come on over to the Vegas thread and chat with us! Thanks!
> 
> TTYL!



Yes, they are the BEST!  And I'm sad I won't be able to come   I'll be out there the last weekend in January when my DD starts her last semester of college (really, I'm not THAT old) and I'm already going out of town in February, April, and July, plus DH and I are doing a (10-day or so) Holy Land cruise in September so it's hard to justify to DH that I really need to go.  And since he's the money-maker around here, he kind of has the last word.  It took all my TV-watching skills  to convince him we should go on the cruise!!

Anyways, hopefully everyone will post lots of pictures and if you want me to organize the Photopass, I can; it's really not that difficult thought, anyone could do it.

I'll miss everyone, and I'm glad that when I am out there, there's always ladies that get together!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

It's nice to see the pictures of the newbies !
 I'll be at DL this weekend and am looking forward to the parade since they will be changing it next year.
 Why mess with a good thing?
I hope the new one is not one of those stop and go things. I really don't like seeing just one thing for 10 or so minutes.
 About pink shirt day, just plain old pink or can we decorate it a bit?


----------



## Queenbillabong

stacielee said:


> It took all my TV-watching skills  to convince him we should go on the cruise!!



 


You go, girl!!!


----------



## MrsPinup

Just stopping by real quick to say hello.  I've been doing my holiday baking today.  Well....started it.....


----------



## DizNee Luver

Good Morning Ladies......ahhhhh, Friday has finally arrived!!

Been a busy week (as always)......went to Portland for the twins "lube, oil & filter"......everything looks good.  Had 2 Easter Seal appts for speech & OT.  Michayla woke up from nap yesterday & has a major shiner.......she doesn't feel pain like most people.....so not sure what or when she hit her eye...but man....what a huge lump!!  

Yesterday was very scary......Addy & Anthony were heading to the crossing after school....when Addy took off in front of Anthony.  She saw the crossing guard on the side street stopping traffic & thought all cars stop.  She ran out onto the main street & thank God the lady driving the truck saw her in time.  Addy was within inches of the truck grill.  Anthony was yelling for her & the crossing guard ran to her.  Let's just say that I'm pretty sure she'll NEVER do that again.  Scared everyone half to death.  She was very shook up & spent the next couple hours crying.  Today I saw that there ARE Angels watching over us & thank God that she was not hit.

Big football game tomorrow:  Civil War Oregon Ducks vs Oregon State Beavers...........GOOOOOOOOOOO DUCKSSSSSS !!!!!

Gonna watch football & do a little singing this weekend!! Hope everyone has a super weekend.......and remember to hug your loved ones & tell them you love them!!


----------



## toocherie

Laurie:  how scary!  How old is she?

Everyone--enjoy the weekend--I hope to get some cookies made and then am going to the El Capitan with my Mom, Linda and Bree to see Tangled on Sunday!  and have a yummy lunch at Hollywood and Highland!


----------



## Zoemakes5

Hi everyone!!! Heading to DL this afternoon and plan to stay as close to closing as we can.  I know there were a number of people who were going to try to catch up tonight.  Anyone still going?  Hadn't seen anything since Mel metioned it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## sierranevada

bsblgrl23 said:


> Diva Roommate Questionnaire
> 
> 1. Are you a smoker or non-smoker? allergic to smoke2. Drinker or non-drinker? vodka please! or a margarita!
> 3. Do you snore? nope
> 4. Do you prefer to sleep in a cold room or a warmer room? I can layer or unlayer it doesn't matter
> 5. Do you party all night and sleep till noon? Or do you prefer to go to bed early and be there when the rope drops? party, sleep for a couple then go to the opening
> 6. Would you be willing to stay off-site to cut costs, or are you a Disney hotel ONLY type of person? I would prefer the carousel to try to save $IF you are willing to stay off-site, do you have a favorite hotel or will you go with the best deal?
> 
> 7. What days are you planning to arrive and depart on? (The official dates are from March 3-7 but some cannot make it the entire time) want to be there early thursday to do the park then go to the meet & greet and leave monday late afternoon can be flexible on the end date
> . What area of the US are you from? (perhaps a mini meet can be made before hand to get to know each other better if you live close by) Tacomaish, Washington
> 
> 9. How much time do you need to get ready in the morning? (in other words are you a bathroom hog.....  )
> Not a bathroom hog, I am not a fan of mirrors
> 10. What is your age? (you can give a range if you prefer) my actual age, the age I act or what people say I look like  35, 10 and 26
> 
> I am really not too picky about who I stay with I can deal with pretty much anything.
> Gonna book my flights tomorrow so I know I will be confirmed!  I am soooooo excited!!!!!
> Thanks to all that have found me on facebook!  Hope you looked at my pics and have a general idea of me and my loves
> Hope this was a helpful post and ok that I put it here......
> 
> Have a good weekend!



Vicki - I sent you a PM

Bridget


----------



## MamaKate

Zoemakes5 said:


> Hi everyone!!! Heading to DL this afternoon and plan to stay as close to closing as we can.  I know there were a number of people who were going to try to catch up tonight.  Anyone still going?  Hadn't seen anything since Mel metioned it a couple of weeks ago.



I think Mel is already on her way down so she probably won't respond.  I know I'm meeting up with her on Sunday for a bit, but I'm not sure what's happening tonight .

Hope you have a great time!


----------



## MamaKate

Queenbillabong said:


> You go, girl!!!



I agree Stacie .  But I think you can do some extra and sweet talk him into going on the Divas trip .

The cruise sounds fun though.  Where does it go?


----------



## tinkermell

Zoemakes5 said:


> Hi everyone!!! Heading to DL this afternoon and plan to stay as close to closing as we can.  I know there were a number of people who were going to try to catch up tonight.  Anyone still going?  Hadn't seen anything since Mel metioned it a couple of weeks ago.


Well, we are leaving today about 3:30pm-ish. Not sure about the traffic. Then DH Dave wants to go to Bubba Gumps for "Peel and Eat Shrimp." He loves that stuff. Anywhos, by the time we finally get to DTD, I'm not sure what time that will be. 

Sorry!

Aside from that....

I'M GOING TO DISNEYLAND!!


----------



## tinkermell

Laurie, That is so scary. 

Thank goodness everything is OK.


----------



## stacielee

MamaKate said:


> I agree Stacie .  But I think you can do some extra and sweet talk him into going on the Divas trip .
> 
> The cruise sounds fun though.  Where does it go?



Here's the itinerary:






The picture is not very clear, it goes here:
Istanbul, Turkey
Kusadasi (Ephesus), Turkey
Alexandria, Egypt
Ashdod, Israel
Haifa, Israel
Mykonos, Greece

That's 3 different CONTINENTS, Asia, Africa and Europe. 

It sounds very cool!  Our pastor and his wife are leading it.


----------



## lulubelle

Happy Friday Ladies!

Those going to DL, have a fabulous time.  Bree & I will be there next weekend at the villas. 

Laurie, your poor baby Addy!  The good news is that she learned a valuable lesson without having to pay too big of a price. I am sure you gave her an extra long hug yesterday. 

Stacie, your cruise sounds fun.  I love cruising, period! And it sounds like you have your TV watching skills down pat. 

Love all the pics of our new friends. 

My half sister is getting married tomorrow.  You know where?  At the Knott's Berry Farm Hotel! Can you believe a traitor like that is even related to me?  It should be a lovely day, though.  Bree is her MOH and has put so much time, money and effort into it.  

Have a great weekend, everyone.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Very scary.......Addy is 5.


----------



## toocherie

Stacie:  I agree with Katie--I think a little more quality "tv watching" and you'll be well on your way to the Diva trip!

Mel is getting in so late tonight that I decided not to go meet up.  And I won't be there Sunday (because I'll be with Linda and Bree!)


----------



## toocherie

Hey--my friend Brandy and I are doing the "Feast of the Seven Fishes" for Christmas Eve for our families.  Anyone out there Italian and have some great recipes?


----------



## Queenbillabong

toocherie said:


> Hey--my friend Brandy and I are doing the "Feast of the Seven Fishes" for Christmas Eve for our families.  Anyone out there Italian and have some great recipes?



That sounds interesting - what's it all about??  Do you get tiramisu or canoli for dessert


----------



## MrsPinup

Laurie~ How scary!  I am glad everything worked out ok.

The baking continues tonight...


----------



## toocherie

Queenbillabong said:


> That sounds interesting - what's it all about??  Do you get tiramisu or canoli for dessert



you can. . . . the important part of the tradition is/are the appetizer and main courses.  You need to eat seven different types of fish--stands for the seven sacraments in the Catholic church, the seven hills in Rome, the seven days it took God to create the Earth, --there are many theories.  (and it's also because you weren't supposed to eat meat on Christmas Eve).

Some Italians use 9 fish;  some 13 (for Jesus and the Apostles).  

We just want to do something different--horrible to say but if I have another prime rib for Christmas Eve I'm gonna throw up!

I'm thinking of an Italian cream cake and Struffoli for dessert--that's one of those cream puff trees--you roll the cream puffs in honey and stack em like a Christmas tree then put colored sprinkles and such on it.  Yum!


----------



## toocherie

Jen--what are you baking?  I should get started and I have no current motivation to do so.


----------



## bsblgrl23

Hey Everyone!!!!  
I booked my flights!!!    

Tracey-- I believe I am booked for the same flight as you Alaska #510 on thursday leaving at 10:30a and getting in at 1:15ish
my return trip I am sure I am solo... monday at 6:00p flight #511

Bridget-- would love to be roomies!  I can't pm you until I post 10 times   oh well... we can keep in touch some other way  
I am so excited!

The next 89 days better fly by!

Have a tremendous weekend!  I am celebrating a friends bday ALL weekend!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Thanx Jen.....so are we!!!


----------



## Queenbillabong

toocherie said:


> you can. . . . the important part of the tradition is/are the appetizer and main courses.  You need to eat seven different types of fish--stands for the seven sacraments in the Catholic church, the seven hills in Rome, the seven days it took God to create the Earth, --there are many theories.  (and it's also because you weren't supposed to eat meat on Christmas Eve).
> 
> Some Italians use 9 fish;  some 13 (for Jesus and the Apostles).
> 
> We just want to do something different--horrible to say but if I have another prime rib for Christmas Eve I'm gonna throw up!
> 
> I'm thinking of an Italian cream cake and Struffoli for dessert--that's one of those cream puff trees--you roll the cream puffs in honey and stack em like a Christmas tree then put colored sprinkles and such on it.  Yum!



Seven types of fish, yowza!  I'm not so good with cooking fish, not sure why.  That does sound interesting though and I love Italian cream cakes (okay, I love a lot of different cakes, let's be real ).


----------



## karylrocks

Stacie - your cruise sounds great! DH and I were just talking the other day about doing a Holy Lands trip someday, maybe with his OT professor from seminary who goes every year. I hadn't thought about doing it as a cruise, I think I would want to include Cairo if I went over there. I am going to start researching it.



lulubelle said:


> Is Rancho Del Zocolo (is that what it's called) a for sure on Thursday for lunch?  I wasn't there last year until 4-ish on Thursday, but everyone that was seemed to think it was a good choice.


That was great last year - as well as getting 22 Divas on a POC boat right afterward!



DizNee Luver said:


> Big football game tomorrow:  Civil War Oregon Ducks vs Oregon State Beavers...........GOOOOOOOOOOO DUCKSSSSSS !!!!!













karylrocks said:


> OMG that is killing me. Only $121 round trip PDX to SNA! I just keep staring at the dates trying to figure out a way to come but I just can't see it. Maybe I will talk to my manager and see what he thinks. Then it would just be convincing DH that I should go, considering we will have just gotten back from our cruise. Not likely but I might just keep trying to make it work.


So this is how it went down....

Me to DH:  I thought of something I want for Christmas!
DH:  Really?! What!
Me:  Another trip to Disneyland!
DH:  
ME:  Alaska is having a fare sale right now...$50 each way....
DH:  Wow, that sounds really good, maybe you should go.
Me:  Really? You think that would be okay for me to go on the Diva trip if I can get off work?
DH:  Yeah, sounds like want you really want.
Me:  Well, yeah, that's always what I want.
DH:  You should go then.

Me to my GM:  So....you know my life pretty much revolves around month end.
GM:  Yeah......
Me:  And I never take any days off during that time.
GM:  Yeah......
Me:  Well I was wondering if I might be able to take a couple of days in March if I am able to work it out to get everyting done (etc....)
GM:  So what's going on or where are you planning to go?
Me:  Ummmm......Disneyland again......
GM:     You got into Club 33 didn't you?
Me:  No, if that was the case I wouldn't even be asking.
GM:  Well you know how I am...as long as you have everything covered then it's all right with me.

So, looks like I am on for the trip! Now I just have to plan to work 10 days straight after I get back from my cruise in February. Then of course  with DH....he really has been extra sweet lately.  Of course, the flight back that I wanted was not on the $50 sale, so I ended up using some of my miles to get a lower fare but I am all booked, coming down Thursday morning and back Sunday evening. I need roomies! I will email Steph with my info, but I for sure want to do the M&G, scavenger hunt, and if possible WOC from the GCH balcony (I can bring wine!). Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## sahbushka

QueenDoOver said:


> Hi Vicki,
> Glad you are thinking of still going.  I went alone the last time and it was super easy to fit in and get to know everyone.  You will have a great time.  I am going to book my tickets down in the next day or so.  Alaska airlines has $50 each way out of Seattle.  Either LGB or SNA for sure, but maybe also LAX.  I am going to check for best times and pick my airport that way.  My best friend may come along and bring her daughter for her first princess trip.  If she does, then I will have a roomy, but if she doesn't then I will need one.  Either way, you will find a roomy, so don't worry about that.
> 
> 
> Sarah, I am so sorry you are not going to make it!  I will have to make it up to your end of the world again for a mini diva meet.



It would be great to see you again!  Hope you are well!



CoMickey said:


> Yay!  I am so happy you are coming!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Sarah - I am so sad...we won't get our yearly picture and you are shrinking!  I don't know if I'll make it the week you are here in Dec.  I do have that week off but we'll see if I can sneak away.  Mr. CA's kids don't have Premium AP's anymore so they are blacked out and my daughter will be here for some of the holiday. Would love to see you so if I can manage it I'll let you know.



It would be great to see you but if it doesn't work out don't stress!  We will see each other again sometime!



bsblgrl23 said:


> What time are you flying in and where are you flying to?  It would be nice to take the same flight down so we can share a shuttle/taxi.  You can send me an email to my screenname at aol . com if you do not want to post here.  I 2would like to book asap while it is still $50.
> 
> To the ladies that are talking WOC I would like to join you for dinner.  Sarah says that Ariel's is yummy!  I do not think I have a specific night in mind. So you guys pick
> 
> My plans are getting in early on Thursday so I can go to the park and do the meet & greet then leaving on Monday sometime. (hoping to do the park or **gasp** universal studios)
> 
> Thanks for the help!



So glad that you are going and soooooo jealous!  I am thrilled you got some good rates on airfare and will have another Diva to fly down with!



MamaKate said:


> Sarah~ I think I mentioned this to you before, but I'll be at Disneyland on Dec. 29th for Laila's 2nd birthday.  It will be just me and her since my older kids passes are blocked.  My tradition is going to be to take her to a character meal on her actual birthday every year.  Last year we did Ariel's and I think we're going to do Minnie's breakfast this year .
> 
> So if you have any free time on the 29th, I'd love to meet up with you.  I'll send you my phone number when it gets closer to the date.





lulubelle said:


> I am blocked out on the 29th too, but would love to meet up for late lunch or early dinner in DTD or across the street from DL at one of the Harbor Blvd restaurants.  Katie, will you still be there later in the day?  If so, we have a party of four already.   Any other locals that can come or any ladies vacationing at that time?
> 
> Hi Bridget - nice to "meet" you!





toocherie said:


> I could do an early dinner on the 29th--and would be happy to pick up Sarah (and it would be a party of 5--don't forget Laila!)



I had Carnation Cafe planned for dinner that night but will just call and change that to lunch and will meet up with you all for dinner!  Where would you guys like to eat?  My only qualifier is that I don't care for fish.  Looking forward to seeing you guys!

SarahMay


----------



## LisaCat

Quick fly-by post!  Hope everyone has a great weekend!  I'm hoping to get Christmas cards done, Done, DONE!  I've been printing out labels and photos and all that fun.  I've received 3 Diva cards so far too!  FUN!  Lots to do this coming week... Trish and I will be at DL on Thursday - we have to be at the airport between 5:30 and 6AM for a 7AM flight and then we get back here around 10PM.  Then next Friday is hubby's company Christmas dinner.  Ugh.  My best friend is running in the CA International Marathon on Sunday and I am hoping to see him run at some point along the race.  Plus I need to get moving on Christmas shopping.  Ugh and ugh.  LOL!  I'm still not sure about my gift.  We were planning to get me the Droid 2, but I'm waffling.  Hubby got a Keurig and is already using it.  Yeah, we are big on waiting for our gifts here.  NOT.  LOL!  Hopefully I'll pop in over the weekend!


----------



## bsblgrl23

Good morning!
I am awake entirely too early for a weekend but that is the price you pay for going on a day trip.  I am going to Leavenworth for a friends birthday.  Leavenworth is a small bavarian town in the mountains and they do a tree lighting ceremony each weekend in December.  It is going to be very cold and snowy but so much fun!
Thankfully I can sleep on the bus 
Have a great weekend!   (one post down 2 to go  )


----------



## DizNee Luver

karylrocks said:


> So, looks like I am on for the trip! Now I just have to plan to work 10 days straight after I get back from my cruise in February. Then of course  with DH....he really has been extra sweet lately.  Of course, the flight back that I wanted was not on the $50 sale, so I ended up using some of my miles to get a lower fare but I am all booked, coming down Thursday morning and back Sunday evening. I need roomies! I will email Steph with my info, but I for sure want to do the M&G, scavenger hunt, and if possible WOC from the GCH balcony (I can bring wine!). Looking forward to seeing everyone!



Hooray for the Ducks but an even bigger Hooray for you going!!!!!  What time are you leaving on Thursday morning??? (Alaska??)......I'm deathly afraid of flying but was looking at the flight that leaves 7amish & arrives about 930am.  It would be great if we could at least fly down together!!!


----------



## toocherie

karylrocks said:


> So, looks like I am on for the trip! Looking forward to seeing everyone!



YAY!  I am so glad you can come after all!  I'm hoping some of the other ladies who are so far "no's" can also make it!  Just. Yay!



sahbushka said:


> I had Carnation Cafe planned for dinner that night but will just call and change that to lunch and will meet up with you all for dinner!  Where would you guys like to eat?  My only qualifier is that I don't care for fish.  Looking forward to seeing you guys!
> 
> SarahMay



I am open--there's always Mimi's or someplace at GardenWalk.  since I'm doing all fish on Christmas Eve I'm good with not having fish then!  LOL  so no Bubba Gumps on McCormick's  --Calif. Pizza Kitchen or PF Chang's? or Cheesecake Factory?  I'll pick you up (most likely at your hotel or at the 15 minute parking lot on Harbor--wherever you prefer) so you don't have to tramp up and down Harbor.



LisaCat said:


> Hubby got a Keurig and is already using it.  Yeah, we are big on waiting for our gifts here.  NOT.  LOL!  Hopefully I'll pop in over the weekend!



OMG I love our Keurig at work!


----------



## karylrocks

DizNee Luver said:


> Hooray for the Ducks but an even bigger Hooray for you going!!!!!  What time are you leaving on Thursday morning??? (Alaska??)......I'm deathly afraid of flying but was looking at the flight that leaves 7amish & arrives about 930am.  It would be great if we could at least fly down together!!!


Yep, that's the one. I debated about having to leave so early in the morning but decided that I would feel like I wasted the day if I took the later flight. That time of day though is only 20 minutes to the airport for me, way more for you! Are you driving up and leaving your car at the airport?


----------



## karylrocks

Hi Cheryl!!!   Looking forward to seeing you again!


----------



## DizNee Luver

karylrocks said:


> Yep, that's the one. I debated about having to leave so early in the morning but decided that I would feel like I wasted the day if I took the later flight. That time of day though is only 20 minutes to the airport for me, way more for you! Are you driving up and leaving your car at the airport?



No, hubby would be bringing me up.  What time would be a good time to show up at the airport......I'm a total newbie.  Hopefully I'll be able to book that flight & then we could share a ride from the airport.  Do you use the shuttle van or taxi??  Do you arrange that ahead of time.....so lost......sorry!


----------



## karylrocks

DizNee Luver said:


> No, hubby would be bringing me up.  What time would be a good time to show up at the airport......I'm a total newbie.  Hopefully I'll be able to book that flight & then we could share a ride from the airport.  Do you use the shuttle van or taxi??  Do you arrange that ahead of time.....so lost......sorry!


They always say 2 hours and once I have seen long security lines but it usually only takes a few minutes to get through. If you are checking a bag you should allow extra time for that but I will just bring a carry on and print my boarding pass at home so will probably get there around 6:00. On my last trip I used the Disneyland Express bus and was planning to do that again, but I don't have any definite plans yet. You can book the bus or a shuttle ahead of time or it is easy just to get it when you get there. We have plenty of time to figure that out. You should book now before the fare sale ends! You never know when that will happen. Are you coming back Monday?


----------



## DizNee Luver

I'm planning on returning late Monday afternoon......want to take advantage of the break for as long as I can.......lol

Thanx for the info!


----------



## toocherie

karylrocks said:


> Hi Cheryl!!!   Looking forward to seeing you again!



Hi Carol!  Looking forward to seeing you and getting to spend some time with you this time hopefully!


----------



## sahbushka

bsblgrl23 said:


> Good morning!
> I am awake entirely too early for a weekend but that is the price you pay for going on a day trip.  I am going to Leavenworth for a friends birthday.  Leavenworth is a small bavarian town in the mountains and they do a tree lighting ceremony each weekend in December.  It is going to be very cold and snowy but so much fun!
> Thankfully I can sleep on the bus
> Have a great weekend!   (one post down 2 to go  )



Ohhh, fun!  I have been there in the summer and have seen Octoberfest but haven't been to the tree lighting before!  I hope you have a blast!



toocherie said:


> YAY!  I am so glad you can come after all!  I'm hoping some of the other ladies who are so far "no's" can also make it!  Just. Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> I am open--there's always Mimi's or someplace at GardenWalk.  since I'm doing all fish on Christmas Eve I'm good with not having fish then!  LOL  so no Bubba Gumps on McCormick's  --Calif. Pizza Kitchen or PF Chang's? or Cheesecake Factory?  I'll pick you up (most likely at your hotel or at the 15 minute parking lot on Harbor--wherever you prefer) so you don't have to tramp up and down Harbor.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I love our Keurig at work!



I have never been to a Calif. Pizza Kitchen, but I love pizza!  Actually, I haven't been to PF Chang's either.  I have been to a cheesecake factory in Seattle but only once many moons ago and goodness knows I love cheesecake!  So, I guess I am open!  Where are those restaurants at?  Gardenwalk?  I have never been there.

Really looking forward to seeing you guys!  Where is the 15 min lot on Harbor?  Which end is it on?  I will probably be coming from the parks so whichever is closer - Hojo or the parking lot!  What time are we meeting?

SarahMay


----------



## MamaKate

Good Morning ladies~ Hope everyone had a nice weekend.

I ran into Mel for a quick minute on Sunday at Disneyland, but she had her hands full with her grand babies so we didn't have much time to chat.  It was nice seeing her though .



sahbushka said:


> I have never been to a Calif. Pizza Kitchen, but I love pizza!  Actually, I haven't been to PF Chang's either.  I have been to a cheesecake factory in Seattle but only once many moons ago and goodness knows I love cheesecake!  So, I guess I am open!  Where are those restaurants at?  Gardenwalk?  I have never been there.
> 
> Really looking forward to seeing you guys!  Where is the 15 min lot on Harbor?  Which end is it on?  I will probably be coming from the parks so whichever is closer - Hojo or the parking lot!  What time are we meeting?
> 
> SarahMay



Sarah~ The 15 minute lot is near the shuttle/bus area.  You'll walk through the bus area and when you get to Harbor, it will be on your right hand side.  Yes, all the the restaurants listed are in the Gardenwalk area.

I don't mind where we eat either.  The only place I haven't eaten at is PF Changs.  But they are all good to me.  I'm not sure what time we are meeting but I'd say anywhere between 5-7pm would work???


----------



## cccdisney

Hey Ladies!   It's been forever since I've posted.    Returned last week from our Thanksgiving WDW trip and had a blast!         But now I'm trying to catch up and get organized for Christmas.  
I've received some Christmas Cards (Thanks!)   Christmas cards are on my to-do list this week.  

Can't believe the trip is only 3 months away!    Once the new year starts it will fly by!    

Hope everyone has an awesome Monday!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Had a great weekend at DL.
Mel, sorry I didn't call you on Sunday. It was a bit rushed that morning. I spent a few hours running around shopping in both parks. I got some cute ornaments. The Candlelight Processional was just beautiful !
Here's a picture of the castle for those who won't be making a trip this Christmas time.


----------



## toocherie

sahbushka said:


> Really looking forward to seeing you guys!  Where is the 15 min lot on Harbor?  Which end is it on?  I will probably be coming from the parks so whichever is closer - Hojo or the parking lot!  What time are we meeting?
> 
> SarahMay





MamaKate said:


> Sarah~ The 15 minute lot is near the shuttle/bus area.  You'll walk through the bus area and when you get to Harbor, it will be on your right hand side.  Yes, all the the restaurants listed are in the Gardenwalk area.
> 
> I don't mind where we eat either.  The only place I haven't eaten at is PF Changs.  But they are all good to me.  I'm not sure what time we are meeting but I'd say anywhere between 5-7pm would work???



Any of those choices are good with me.  Since it's a work night for some of us --maybe 6 p.m.  Linda will that give you enough time?  And Sarah--if  you are coming from the parks then the 15 minute lot would be easiest--as you want out towards Harbor it's on your right.  

Fun!


----------



## MrsPinup

toocherie said:


> Jen--what are you baking?  I should get started and I have no current motivation to do so.


So far I have made cream cheese brownies, triple layer peanut butter bars, iced lemon cookies, Oatmeal cookies with white chocolate chips and cherries, and oreo balls.  Yum!



sahbushka said:


> I have never been to a Calif. Pizza Kitchen, but I love pizza!



Sarah~ The Avocado eggrolls there are heavenly! I eat them as a meal.

Here is my new tattoo I got last week.  It's a peacock, the color will be added in January.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My husband won a photo shoot with a local photographer since he is an amazing dad and here are a few shots she took of just me


----------



## LisaCat

Gorgeous photos, Jen!


----------



## LisaCat

Ugh - So, Thursday, Trish and I are headed to DL for the day.  So I called today about tix for the Holiday Tour (a little gun shy about weather since that's what canceled our last trip) and, worse than being sold out, they have ONE SEAT LEFT.  Aaaarrrrrrrgggghhh!!!!!!


----------



## jordansmomma

Is it March yet?


----------



## tinkermell

Hi ladies! Another quick post from me. 

Katie was right. I literally was looking up from my grandsons, as they were tugging me into Pirates, and there was Katie! Said Hi, gave her a hug, said I'll see you in March, and that was about it. 

My time there was great, but it was busy. And so was DL!!!! So between with helping with my older grandsons, and my 2 new grandbabies, it was a zoo. And to my sorrow, we made a special trip to DCA just to get our Fastpasses for WoC, early Sunday morning. I was the 10th person to get the passes, so I was a happy camper.  Would you believe that it started to rain big time last night? A baby in a stroller and 2 small children do not work for waiting for a show in the rain.  I'm not even sure if they canceled the show. All I know, is that the Candlelight Processional and fireworks were canceled. Probably Fantasmic too. By the time we left last night, the boy's shoes were soaked. The one good thing was that the kids got to ride Splash 2 times in row, cuz no one was on. They already had on ponchos, so no worries. LOL!

So I guess I need to plan on the WoC for our ladies trip. 

Cheryl, good thing you did not make a special trip to DL to see me. 
My grandmother was full blooded Italian. Our Christmas tradition was homemade raviolis, and a pastry like cookie thing called string-getties. Both labor intensive.  Anywhos, I love your idea for dinner. How fun. I have a really good recipe for Italian Coconut Cream Cake. 

Trudi, as you can tell, I had no time either. 

Carol, YAY!! That's the way to work it!

Jen, your pics are beautiful! 

I bought a *pink* shirt for our trip!

Lisa, Sorry about your Holiday tour. 

No it's not March yet....
Hi Deb! 

Well, tomorrow I am off again. This time for my annual San Francisco girlfriend's shopping trip.  Love it there during the holidays. I feel like I'm in a Christmas card. Everyone bundled up with packages in hand, all the decorations, and a HUGE  Christmas tree in the middle of Union Square. So fun! 

Hi everyone else!!


----------



## bsblgrl23

Hi Girls!
Leavenworth was a blast!  Not too cold and beautiful.  Wouldn't mind making it a yearly trip.  Of course the hot winery owner may or may not have anything to do with that fact. 

Anyway........... are any of the following ladies still looking for a roommate?  Please let me know.  I am fine sleeping on a couch if need be.  Kinda like the talk for the vegas trip 
Tracey - queendoover - 
Patty - katieandmattsmom - 
Cathy - gooffycathy - 
SKWDW

Jen- your peacock is beautiful and can't wait to see the color!

Steph- I will pm you soon with my activities

Trudi- The picture of the castle just makes me that much more determined to get to DL for the holidays.  I *will* do it some day!!!

Have a great week!


----------



## lulubelle

toocherie said:


> Any of those choices are good with me.  Since it's a work night for some of us --maybe 6 p.m.  Linda will that give you enough time?  And Sarah--if  you are coming from the parks then the 15 minute lot would be easiest--as you want out towards Harbor it's on your right.
> 
> Fun!



I am actually not working that day (the 29th) and have a hair appointment in the mid afternoon.  You know, to cover my invisible gray hairs and highlight my natural blond locks!   So I can meet at 5-ish.  In fact, that would work better for me so I can be on the road by 7 pm for my trek east home.  I haven't dined at a PF Changs in a long time but loved the food there (at the Mission Viejo Mall).  Are we up for Chinese?  Of course, Cheesecake Factory has a bit of everything and it's all good...so I vote for either of those two.  

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## karylrocks

Well I hope everyone got their airfare because the Alaska sale is over.

I am looking for roommates as well. I have a room booked at Carousel arriving Thursday and leaving Sunday. Is anyone who is looking for a roommate leaving Sunday? I could also room with someone who already has a room and cancel mine.


----------



## QueenDoOver

bsblgrl23 said:


> Hi Girls!
> Leavenworth was a blast!  Not too cold and beautiful.  Wouldn't mind making it a yearly trip.  Of course the hot winery owner may or may not have anything to do with that fact.
> 
> Anyway........... are any of the following ladies still looking for a roommate?  Please let me know.  I am fine sleeping on a couch if need be.  Kinda like the talk for the vegas trip
> Tracey - queendoover -
> Patty - katieandmattsmom -
> Cathy - gooffycathy -
> SKWDW
> 
> !



I love Leavenworth in the winter.  I am chicken to drive up there though!  

We have room for one more roomy.  I got the cheapest room at HOJO for $59 a night, so it has the oversized double beds.   There is a roll away though and I don't mind sleeping on it at all.  But we are only there Thurs and Friday nights.    Making this trip fly with my not having a J-O-B means keeping it as inexpensive as possible.  If we had one more roomy that would put it at about $45 each for the two nights.

I know everyone else is staying for longer so it probably wouldn't work out, but just throwing it out there.


----------



## deesquared

We booked our flights!  Well, I guess it's really happening...Disneyland in March!  I'm so excited!
I'm planning to call the Carousel today, and get our room booked as well.


----------



## lulubelle

deesquared said:


> We booked our flights!  Well, I guess it's really happening...Disneyland in March!  I'm so excited!
> I'm planning to call the Carousel today, and get our room booked as well.



Yeah!

Happy Tuesday, Ladies


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Drive by Hi!


----------



## Zoemakes5

Home sick today.    Sinus infection and possible strep throat!  Grrrr!

Had one of the _worst_ trips to DL on Friday.  It was beyond packed, and I don't think they were anticipating the number of people because they were woefully understaffed and crowd control was ridiculous and almost non existant.  The decorations were beautiful, as was the castle, but I was very disappointed, as that was probably our only pre-xmas trip to the land.  

Sat. ran errands and went to Riley's basketball game.  Sunday was the city holiday trip with the girl scouts and then the holiday party at our house afterwards.  

I'm excited about all the new people joining the group!  I'm looking forward to the trip so much!!!


----------



## mommaU4

toocherie said:


> Hey--my friend Brandy and I are doing the "Feast of the Seven Fishes" for Christmas Eve for our families.  Anyone out there Italian and have some great recipes?


Hi Cheryl! I am not a fan of seafood, as you know, but I had to say, you always have the best, most festive meals and get-togethers! Good luck planning. I know it will all turn out delicious as always. 






bsblgrl23 said:


> Hey Everyone!!!!
> I booked my flights!!!


Whoo hooo for booked flights!! That just makes it seem even more real. 






karylrocks said:


> So, looks like I am on for the trip! Now I just have to plan to work 10 days straight after I get back from my cruise in February. Then of course  with DH....he really has been extra sweet lately.


I'm so glad you're able to go, Carol!! How exciting!!!  Better make it up to your DH.... 






LisaCat said:


> Quick fly-by post!  Hope everyone has a great weekend!  I'm hoping to get Christmas cards done, Done, DONE!


I finally got the last of mine in the mail yesterday. Almost 70 cards!  But I found some from last year I'd bought on sale, so it made it a lot easier, and cheaper! 
And I just love the cards I've received already. Makes me smile to see them up on my wall.


----------



## mommaU4

sahbushka said:


> I have never been to a Calif. Pizza Kitchen, but I love pizza!  Actually, I haven't been to PF Chang's either.  I have been to a cheesecake factory in Seattle but only once many moons ago and goodness knows I love cheesecake!


Sarah, I love CPK!! One of my faves. I am thinking of going there for dinner on Christmas Eve. We have a PF Changs and a Cheesecake Factory both within a few blocks of my house! Good thing I am broke, lol, or I'd be there all the time. All three are good choices.......and just the thought is making me drool! 






MamaKate said:


> Good Morning ladies~ Hope everyone had a nice weekend.


Hi Katie! Mine was uneventful, which I guess is good. But it also went by too fast. Hope yours was nice as well. 






cccdisney said:


> Hey Ladies!   It's been forever since I've posted.    Returned last week from our Thanksgiving WDW trip and had a blast!


Hi Becci! I had such a fun time following along with your trip on Facebook! It really did look like you all had a blast. 






VintageDisneyRules said:


> Had a great weekend at DL.
> Mel, sorry I didn't call you on Sunday. It was a bit rushed that morning. I spent a few hours running around shopping in both parks. I got some cute ornaments. The Candlelight Processional was just beautiful !


Hi Trudi, glad you got some shopping done. They do have the cutest ornaments there. I loved all your pics on FB. The castle is just so magical at Christmastime.


----------



## mommaU4

MrsPinup said:


> So far I have made cream cheese brownies, triple layer peanut butter bars, iced lemon cookies, Oatmeal cookies with white chocolate chips and cherries, and oreo balls.  Yum!
> 
> Sarah~ The Avocado eggrolls there are heavenly! I eat them as a meal.


OMG Jen, everything sounds so good!! You have my address to send me some, right? lol I think I am going to attempt making Oreo balls today. 

Speaking of avocado eggrolls, have you tried the ones at BJs? I could eat about a dozen of those!! MMMMM.
By the way, your pics are stunning! And I love the tatt!






jordansmomma said:


> Is it March yet?


You don't want to bypass Brooke's first Christmas do you? Wait until Dec. 26, then ask again. 






tinkermell said:


> Well, tomorrow I am off again. This time for my annual San Francisco girlfriend's shopping trip.  Love it there during the holidays. I feel like I'm in a Christmas card. Everyone bundled up with packages in hand, all the decorations, and a HUGE  Christmas tree in the middle of Union Square. So fun!


Mel! Good to hear from you. Sounds like this trip will be a blast. I'm so jealous. Take some pics and have a wonderful time with your girlfriends. 






lulubelle said:


> Of course, Cheesecake Factory has a bit of everything and it's all good...so I vote for either of those two.


Hi Linda! Hope you are doing well. I always joke that the Cheesecake Factory's menu is like a book! Too much good stuff. lol 






deesquared said:


> We booked our flights!  Well, I guess it's really happening...Disneyland in March!  I'm so excited!
> I'm planning to call the Carousel today, and get our room booked as well.


How exciting!!!  






MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Drive by Hi!


Hi Sarah!! Make sure to get your package from your Mom's house.....we'll be opening up tonight! 






Zoemakes5 said:


> Home sick today.    Sinus infection and possible strep throat!  Grrrr!


Bummer Michelle! Hope you feel better real soon.


----------



## MamaKate

Hello Everyone!!

Beth~ Nice of you to stop by .  So are we supposed to be opening the exchange packages tonight???  I better go check out that thread.  I haven't been over there in awhile .

Michelle~  I hope you get better soon .

Jen~ I love your pics.  They are beautiful.



jordansmomma said:


> Is it March yet?



It will be here before you know it .  Or at least I hope so!!!  I'm really looking forward to this trip.



tinkermell said:


> Katie was right. I literally was looking up from my grandsons, as they were tugging me into Pirates, and there was Katie! Said Hi, gave her a hug, said I'll see you in March, and that was about it.



I think Mel thought I was crazy, because when she called me to tell me she was too busy to meet, I told her "well maybe we'll bump into each other" and she thought I was nuts, because it was so crowded.  Well guess what?  I'm not crazy  (at least sometimes I'm not).



lulubelle said:


> I am actually not working that day (the 29th) and have a hair appointment in the mid afternoon.  You know, to cover my invisible gray hairs and highlight my natural blond locks!   So I can meet at 5-ish.  In fact, that would work better for me so I can be on the road by 7 pm for my trek east home.  I haven't dined at a PF Changs in a long time but loved the food there (at the Mission Viejo Mall).  Are we up for Chinese?  Of course, Cheesecake Factory has a bit of everything and it's all good...so I vote for either of those two.



Hey Linda .  5 is good for me, but if Cheryl works and needs to meet us a little later, than that will work for me too.  So in other words, anything works for me LOL.


----------



## jordansmomma

bsblgrl23 said:


> Hi Girls!
> Leavenworth was a blast!  Not too cold and beautiful.  Wouldn't mind making it a yearly trip.  Of course the hot winery owner may or may not have anything to do with that fact.
> 
> Anyway........... are any of the following ladies still looking for a roommate?  Please let me know.  I am fine sleeping on a couch if need be.  Kinda like the talk for the vegas trip
> Tracey - queendoover -
> Patty - katieandmattsmom -
> Cathy - gooffycathy -
> SKWDW
> 
> Jen- your peacock is beautiful and can't wait to see the color!
> 
> Steph- I will pm you soon with my activities
> 
> Trudi- The picture of the castle just makes me that much more determined to get to DL for the holidays.  I *will* do it some day!!!
> 
> Have a great week!



I love, love Leavenworth! It is so pretty in the winter. I love the Christmas tree lighting. This year with the baby we are not going, it's just too cold. 

Hi Katie
Hi Beth
Hi Tracey
Hi Mel
Linda~ I bet you will look fantabulous after your new doo!


----------



## Queenbillabong

......


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

MrsPinup said:


> So far I have made cream cheese brownies, triple layer peanut butter bars, iced lemon cookies, Oatmeal cookies with white chocolate chips and cherries, and oreo balls.  Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah~ The Avocado eggrolls there are heavenly! I eat them as a meal.
> 
> Here is my new tattoo I got last week.  It's a peacock, the color will be added in January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband won a photo shoot with a local photographer since he is an amazing dad and here are a few shots she took of just me




Now I'm hungry.  Boy those cookies sound wonderful!  Any chance we'll have some at the hotel to snack on......

The pictures are wonderful Jen.  You look beautiful.


----------



## lulubelle

Jen - I wanted to add that you look very beautiful in those pics.  Heck, you are truly beautiful, the photographer just enhanced you!

And yes, Beth, Cheryl's parties/get togethers/sleepovers are always the best and she is the hostess with the mostest for sure!

I fear the crowds DD & I are facing this weekend.  I won't expect much as far as rides and will really enjoy the Holiday Tour on Sunday.  And we are having dinner at Steakhouse 55 on Saturday night.  I have not dined there for a few years and last time it was just "ok", so am hoping for better.


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

Hi Everybody -

Well, its official.....plane tickets are purchased!!!!!  

So the room is booked, plane tickets are bought, now I just have to find my purple and pink shirts.

I sure wish March would get here


----------



## LisaCat

I will be at Disneyland in just over 12 hours!!!!!!  SQUEEEEAL!


----------



## LisaCat

toocherie said:


> Hey--my friend Brandy and I are doing the "Feast of the Seven Fishes" for Christmas Eve for our families.  Anyone out there Italian and have some great recipes?



Check Food Network.  Bobby Flay's Throwdown show that I caught a few minutes of the other night had him being challenged to a "Feast of Seven Fishes" Throwdown.  Maybe they have some of the recipes on the website?


----------



## MamaKate

It's been a little slow around here.  I guess that means everyone is busy with the holidays .



lulubelle said:


> I fear the crowds DD & I are facing this weekend.  I won't expect much as far as rides and will really enjoy the Holiday Tour on Sunday.  And we are having dinner at Steakhouse 55 on Saturday night.  I have not dined there for a few years and last time it was just "ok", so am hoping for better.



I'll be at Disneyland on Sunday.  Laila and I will be doing the tour on Sunday (at Noon).  She loves the Christmas parade and we haven't been able to get a good spot for it yet, so I booked the tour for us.  Maybe I'll run into you and Bree .


----------



## kelmac284

Lisa I don't post on here too much since I am not going on the trip this year but thank you so much for the adorable card!! LOVE the pic!! So cute and I am sorry that I won't get to meet you this year but hopefully we will meet on a future trip.    Enjoy your DL trip.  We will be there next week and I can't wait!!

Have a happy Holiday!!


----------



## 4fosterkids

Hi gals!  Hope all is well with everybody.  I haven't been on the Dis for a few weeks.  Welcome to the new Diva's and sorry to hear of those who won't be able to make it.  Maybe things will change over the next few months allowing others to join in 

Today we're working 1/2 day and then closing the office.  We have our annual office party at Disneyland for all the office girls, so we'll be heading over there in a few hours.  It's always so much fun 

Linda...I'm booked on the holiday tour with you and Bree.  What time are you guys heading into the parks?  I'll try to head over mid morning.

I hope you all are enjoying the spirit of the holidays....I just love this time of year!!  The fun never ends.


----------



## MrsPinup

I wanted to drop in real quick and say hello


----------



## Zoemakes5

Drive by hi...wish me luck, picking up the MIL tonight for a weekend stay!  ahhh!


----------



## DizNee Luver

EEK......we were on page 2!!!!!

 Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!  Taking kids to the Eagles for the Children's Christmas Party & then out to karaoke tonight.  Gonna watch football tomorrow & that's about it......no money for Christmas shopping.....so won't be finishing that up until Thursday.

 *+*+*Two Weeks Til Christmas!!*+*+*


----------



## karylrocks

Laurie - did you get your flights booked during the sale? If you are taking that early morning flight let me know your seat number and I will switch mine. And thanks for the card! I am glad you liked your stocking. 

*Anyone still looking for roomies let me know! I am arriving Thursday and leaving Sunday afternoon.*

Last night our church had a Christmas party for the neighborhood; we invited everyone from the nearby elementary school. We had over 125 families come for dinner, music, free groceries, HUGE room full of free clothes, door prizes, and I helped oversee the kids party which included crafts, games, and a Christmas play. We must have had over 200 workers, maybe 300 including the teens. Our church isn't that big so I think half of the people were helping. It was amazing!

Our 10 day forecast:
Heavy Rain
Rain
Rain
Showers
Showers
Showers
Showers
Mosty Cloudy - woohoo! (I bet it will rain)
Showers
Showers


----------



## DizNee Luver

karylrocks said:


> Laurie - did you get your flights booked during the sale? If you are taking that early morning flight let me know your seat number and I will switch mine. And thanks for the card! I am glad you liked your stocking.
> 
> *Anyone still looking for roomies let me know! I am arriving Thursday and leaving Sunday afternoon.*
> 
> Last night our church had a Christmas party for the neighborhood; we invited everyone from the nearby elementary school. We had over 125 families come for dinner, music, free groceries, HUGE room full of free clothes, door prizes, and I helped oversee the kids party which included crafts, games, and a Christmas play. We must have had over 200 workers, maybe 300 including the teens. Our church isn't that big so I think half of the people were helping. It was amazing!
> 
> Our 10 day forecast:
> Heavy Rain
> Rain
> Rain
> Showers
> Showers
> Showers
> Showers
> Mosty Cloudy - woohoo! (I bet it will rain)
> Showers
> Showers



  NO I didn't get my tickets yet......haven't had the money.....scraping extra money just to cover Christmas......ugh!  Hopefully I'll still find a new deal after the holidays.

What a great way to reach out to the community.....sounds like a great success!!! 

Our forecast..........SUCKS!!!!   I HATE the rain!!   Starting to think it's time to build that ark!  Keep your hip-huggers ready & a life jacket   .......sounds like we're going to have some flooding issues.


----------



## bsblgrl23

Our 10 day forecast:
Heavy Rain
Rain
Rain
Showers
Showers
Showers
Showers
Mosty Cloudy - woohoo! (I bet it will rain)
Showers
Showers

Ummmm are you girls talking about Washington weather?  I thought you lived in Oregon!


----------



## LisaCat

kelmac284 said:


> Lisa I don't post on here too much since I am not going on the trip this year but thank you so much for the adorable card!! LOVE the pic!! So cute and I am sorry that I won't get to meet you this year but hopefully we will meet on a future trip.    Enjoy your DL trip.  We will be there next week and I can't wait!!
> 
> Have a happy Holiday!!



Thanks, Kelly!  We had fun on Thursday.  We're going back in January!!!!


----------



## LisaCat

It was AWESOME watching them make the candy canes on Thursday!  We didn't get a ticket to buy one of the ones made that day, but they had a few there in the candy shop that are the "same thing, just not made here and now", so I got one for me and one for my friend Lori who was supposed to be at DL this weekend, but couldn't make it because of a car accident last weekend.  They are all OK (other than stiff, sore & bruised), but it canceled the trip.  She is the only one of my friends other than Trish that loves Disneyland as much as I do.  I made a little sign and had Minnie and Mickey sign it and then I got a pic with me, the sign and Mickey and sent texted it to her.  It made her cry (happy tears) and she posted it on her facebook.

I've been enjoying the Christmas cards from those of you in the card exchange!  Thanks to all!  

Trish and her son and I are headed back to DL the 13th & 14th of January (the rescheduled trip from November).  

Does anyone have plans to be at DL before the Holiday stuff comes down?  I collect the pressed coins and the Holiday nickel machine is not on stage yet (!) and I don't know if it will still be on stage when we get there in January (if it comes out at all).  They did take the other nickel machine off stage, so I am guessing that it's in the works?  I'd love it if someone could squish a set for me if it makes it on stage.  Send me a PM if you think you can help me out.....


----------



## tinkermell

Drive by!!


----------



## jordansmomma

Hi!

Thanks ladies for the cards. I didn't do the exchange this year. It's been crazy with a new baby. But thanks to those who remembered me!


----------



## sahbushka

MamaKate said:


> Sarah~ The 15 minute lot is near the shuttle/bus area.  You'll walk through the bus area and when you get to Harbor, it will be on your right hand side.  Yes, all the the restaurants listed are in the Gardenwalk area.
> 
> I don't mind where we eat either.  The only place I haven't eaten at is PF Changs.  But they are all good to me.  I'm not sure what time we are meeting but I'd say anywhere between 5-7pm would work???



Thanks for the directions to the lot!  I wasn't able to picture it in my head before!



toocherie said:


> Any of those choices are good with me.  Since it's a work night for some of us --maybe 6 p.m.  Linda will that give you enough time?  And Sarah--if  you are coming from the parks then the 15 minute lot would be easiest--as you want out towards Harbor it's on your right.
> 
> Fun!





MrsPinup said:


> So far I have made cream cheese brownies, triple layer peanut butter bars, iced lemon cookies, Oatmeal cookies with white chocolate chips and cherries, and oreo balls.  Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah~ The Avocado eggrolls there are heavenly! I eat them as a meal.
> 
> Here is my new tattoo I got last week.  It's a peacock, the color will be added in January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband won a photo shoot with a local photographer since he is an amazing dad and here are a few shots she took of just me



Mmmmm, I love avocados!



lulubelle said:


> I am actually not working that day (the 29th) and have a hair appointment in the mid afternoon.  You know, to cover my invisible gray hairs and highlight my natural blond locks!   So I can meet at 5-ish.  In fact, that would work better for me so I can be on the road by 7 pm for my trek east home.  I haven't dined at a PF Changs in a long time but loved the food there (at the Mission Viejo Mall).  Are we up for Chinese?  Of course, Cheesecake Factory has a bit of everything and it's all good...so I vote for either of those two.
> 
> Hi to everyone else!



Aggkk!  So I think we decided on 5pm at CPK!  I am sorry I didn't read this post first or I would have picked something else.  I didn't know it wasn't a favorite of yours Linda.  I suppose we could change to Cheesecake factory?  I will post on our facebook thread as well and see what everyone thinks.

As for me, I am good.  I am really looking forward to 2 weeks from now as I will be in Anahiem!  I will be eating at Rainforest cafe 2 weeks from tonight!  Just about all my holiday shopping is done and now I just need to get my son Ryder through his play which will be over a week from tonight and we will be set!

Thanks for all the christmas cards!  Hope you all are having a good holiday!

SarahMay


----------



## MickeyMagic

This sure looks like fun.  I'm gonna have to watch for the 2012 Diva event!  You ladies have a good time planning and on your trip!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Sarah and I got our Mickey buckets on Sat. They are even cuter in person !


----------



## MamaKate

Trudi~The buckets are very cute.  I contemplated getting one, but decided against it, because I didn't want to eat the popcorn .

I went to Disneyland yesterday and did the Holiday Time tour.  Let me tell you it was HOT and not very Christmasy feeling, but it was still fun.  There were 2 gals I used to work with in my tour group (small world) and it was nice catching up with them.  I wasn't sure if Laila would get bored on the tour, but she had a blast and loved all the attention from the adults (she was the only kid on the tour).  

The whole reason we did it was for her to see the parade & her reaction during the parade was priceless.  She was dancing, waving at characters, clapping and then she saw Daisy on one of the floats and she squealed with delight and started "raising the roof" with her hands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I have no idea where she learned that but it was hilarious and everyone started laughing) LOL. BTW~ She loves Daisy and has never seen the character in the park so I think that's why she got so excited.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

MamaKate said:


> Trudi~The buckets are very cute.  I contemplated getting one, but decided against it, because I didn't want to eat the popcorn .
> 
> I went to Disneyland yesterday and did the Holiday Time tour.  Let me tell you it was HOT and not very Christmasy feeling, but it was still fun.  There were 2 gals I used to work with in my tour group (small world) and it was nice catching up with them.  I wasn't sure if Laila would get bored on the tour, but she had a blast and loved all the attention from the adults (she was the only kid on the tour).
> 
> The whole reason we did it was for her to see the parade & her reaction during the parade was priceless.  She was dancing, waving at characters, clapping and then she saw Daisy on one of the floats and she squealed with delight and started "raising the roof" with her hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I have no idea where she learned that but it was hilarious and everyone started laughing) LOL. BTW~ She loves Daisy and has never seen the character in the park so I think that's why she got so excited.



I got the caramel corn and can't stop eating it.
Did you gets pictures of Laila 'raising the roof'? Sounds like you had a great time.


----------



## toocherie

there is a commercial on tv of a Grandma and two kids making Rice Krispie treats--I love the ad because the littlest kid looks like Laila!!!!!!


----------



## QueenDoOver

Hi Ladies!
Seems like everyone is busy like I am   I think I am bringing two new divas this year!  Still haven't told my husband yet though

Have a great day!


----------



## karylrocks

QueenDoOver said:


> I think I am bringing two new divas this year!  Still haven't told my husband yet though


It's all about the timing....


----------



## QueenDoOver

karylrocks said:


> It's all about the timing....



So true!!!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Good Morning!


----------



## tinkermell

Good morning ladies!

Well it looks like we are all pretty busy lately. It is a busy time of year. LOL..

I just finished making 10 ornaments for an exchange party. Whew! Just in time for Thursday night. 

It is raining today. The Sierras should be loaded with snow for the holidays. 

Dave and I are going up north to see my sister and whole family. Everyone is coming to be with Renee, as this will her last Christmas. This will be a very hard thing to do. Many a time, I get teary eyed over it. 

Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## sierranevada

LisaCat said:


> It was AWESOME watching them make the candy canes on Thursday!  We didn't get a ticket to buy one of the ones made that day, but they had a few there in the candy shop that are the "same thing, just not made here and now", so I got one for me and one for my friend Lori who was supposed to be at DL this weekend, but couldn't make it because of a car accident last weekend.  They are all OK (other than stiff, sore & bruised), but it canceled the trip.  She is the only one of my friends other than Trish that loves Disneyland as much as I do.  I made a little sign and had Minnie and Mickey sign it and then I got a pic with me, the sign and Mickey and sent texted it to her.  It made her cry (happy tears) and she posted it on her facebook.
> 
> I've been enjoying the Christmas cards from those of you in the card exchange!  Thanks to all!
> 
> 
> Trish and her son and I are headed back to DL the 13th & 14th of January (the rescheduled trip from November).
> Does anyone have plans to be at DL before the Holiday stuff comes down?  I collect the pressed coins and the Holiday nickel machine is not on stage yet (!) and I don't know if it will still be on stage when we get there in January (if it comes out at all).  They did take the other nickel machine off stage, so I am guessing that it's in the works?  I'd love it if someone could squish a set for me if it makes it on stage.  Send me a PM if you think you can help me out.....



I am here now and asked about the machine. The CM said they don't have it yet and don't have a date.  Maybe someone else can check later in the month


----------



## kelmac284

I know I don't post here too much but I just wanted to pop in and say thanks to Cheryl for the adorable Christmas card.  Hope you and your mom have a WONDERFUL holiday!!


----------



## Queenbillabong

tinkermell said:


> Dave and I are going up north to see my sister and whole family. Everyone is coming to be with Renee, as this will her last Christmas. This will be a very hard thing to do. Many a time, I get teary eyed over it.



That's great that you're able to do that for her.  Big hugs for you


----------



## LisaCat

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Sarah and I got our Mickey buckets on Sat. They are even cuter in person !



They are totally cute!  How I managed to resist and actually NOT buy one, I'm not sure!  LOL!


----------



## LisaCat

sierranevada said:


> I am here now and asked about the machine. The CM said they don't have it yet and don't have a date.  Maybe someone else can check later in the month



Thanks for checking!  I'm hoping, since it's so late coming out, that it will stay out into January....


----------



## mommaU4

tinkermell said:


> Dave and I are going up north to see my sister and whole family. Everyone is coming to be with Renee, as this will her last Christmas. This will be a very hard thing to do. Many a time, I get teary eyed over it.


I can't even imagine. I hope you are all able to enjoy your time with her and make it special without focusing too much on that fact.   Hugs to you, and strength, peace and a happy Christmas is wished for Renee.


----------



## QueenDoOver

tinkermell said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Well it looks like we are all pretty busy lately. It is a busy time of year. LOL..
> 
> I just finished making 10 ornaments for an exchange party. Whew! Just in time for Thursday night.
> 
> It is raining today. The Sierras should be loaded with snow for the holidays.
> 
> Dave and I are going up north to see my sister and whole family. Everyone is coming to be with Renee, as this will her last Christmas. This will be a very hard thing to do. Many a time, I get teary eyed over it.
> 
> Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## lulubelle

More hugs for Mel 
You are such a wonderful woman. 

I hope everyone else is enjoying their week.  We are supposed to get rain on and off for 5 days!  

Bummer we missed you at the Holiday Tour Katie.  But I will see you later this month.


----------



## toocherie

kelmac284 said:


> I know I don't post here too much but I just wanted to pop in and say thanks to Cheryl for the adorable Christmas card.  Hope you and your mom have a WONDERFUL holiday!!



You are quite welcome!  I hope you guys and all the other Divas have a wonderful Christmas and New Year's too!

Melody:  I'll be thinking of you my friend.  Enjoy the time as much as you can.

Everyone else--I am SO unprepared for Christmas.  Have bought ONE gift for my Mom and nothing else.  Have made no cookies.  Have done NOTHING.  I did go to a holiday dinner this week and am going to a party next week.  I am going to be one busy girl next weekend!


----------



## tinkermell

Thanks for all of your thoughts.  I don't like to complain too much, but it is on my mind quite a bit. 

Just got home from my Christmas ornament exchange. So much fun. 

Now I can think about cleaning my house and maybe, just maybe do some baking. I'm also thinking about buying the Kitchen Aid Pasta Attachment. My SIL has one, and says it makes making raviolis a breeze. Sounds good to me. 

Talk to you all soon!


----------



## MamaKate

Just a quick hello and have a great weekend to everyone .

Mel~  A bunch of hugs to you.  I can't imagine what your family is going through, but you are always in my prayers.


P.S.  I paid off my cruise today and I can start booking Excursions & Palo on Monday .


----------



## stacielee

toocherie said:


> You are quite welcome!  I hope you guys and all the other Divas have a wonderful Christmas and New Year's too!
> 
> Melody:  I'll be thinking of you my friend.  Enjoy the time as much as you can.
> 
> Everyone else--I am SO unprepared for Christmas.  Have bought ONE gift for my Mom and nothing else.  Have made no cookies.  Have done NOTHING.  I did go to a holiday dinner this week and am going to a party next week.  I am going to be one busy girl next weekend!



I think you better get to work!  Too bad I'm not coming out or I would bring you a place of cookies, this time without Christine's knee impression!!



tinkermell said:


> Thanks for all of your thoughts.  I don't like to complain too much, but it is on my mind quite a bit.
> 
> Just got home from my Christmas ornament exchange. So much fun.
> 
> Now I can think about cleaning my house and maybe, just maybe do some baking. I'm also thinking about buying the Kitchen Aid Pasta Attachment. My SIL has one, and says it makes making raviolis a breeze. Sounds good to me.
> 
> Talk to you all soon!



  Hope you can enjoy your time with your sister!  I know exactly how you feel, my mom passed away almost 21 years ago, in January.  Luckily we had gone home to see her at Christmas.

Let me know how the Pasta attachment is, I have it but have never used it!! 

Katie, sounds like you have some fun planning to do!!

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!!


----------



## MrsPinup

sahbushka said:


> Mmmmm, I love avocados!


Me too!!!

Hello ladies!  Life has been crazy, but I finally have a breather for a few minutes.  We found out earlier this week that my hubby won't be able to come home for Christmas.  The army waited to long to settle on acceptable days off and the prices are now sky high for plane tickets home.  With my parent's going out of state for Christmas, it is just the boy's and I.  A friend suggested I go to Disneyland, but I think it may be too crowded for my enjoyment.  Maybe I can swing a trip in early January.....


----------



## toocherie

MrsPinup said:


> Me too!!!
> 
> Hello ladies!  Life has been crazy, but I finally have a breather for a few minutes.  We found out earlier this week that my hubby won't be able to come home for Christmas.  The army waited to long to settle on acceptable days off and the prices are now sky high for plane tickets home.  With my parent's going out of state for Christmas, it is just the boy's and I.  A friend suggested I go to Disneyland, but I think it may be too crowded for my enjoyment.  Maybe I can swing a trip in early January.....



Jen:  I am so sorry that your DH can't be home for Christmas!  This is the type of time I wish all the Divas lived closer!  

I have SO much to do and not too much motivation to do it.  It has been raining non-stop for days with more to come.  

Hope everyone's staying dry and warm!


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

MrsPinup said:


> Me too!!!
> 
> Hello ladies!  Life has been crazy, but I finally have a breather for a few minutes.  We found out earlier this week that my hubby won't be able to come home for Christmas.  The army waited to long to settle on acceptable days off and the prices are now sky high for plane tickets home.  With my parent's going out of state for Christmas, it is just the boy's and I.  A friend suggested I go to Disneyland, but I think it may be too crowded for my enjoyment.  Maybe I can swing a trip in early January.....



Jen -

So sorry to hear about your husband. I hope you and the boys can make the best of it.  If you're up to it, you're always welcome to make the drive up to Chico on Sunday.  We could do the lunch we were talking about and maybe take in a movie.   Just a thought.  I agree that things have been totally crazy lately.  I've felt pretty overwhelmed lately but I think I'm finally settling down.  I had to take Friday off work just to get caught up on house and Christmas stuff.  It's now Sunday night and I'm finally sitting down to relax.  Thank goodness!!! Take care and have a great Christmas with the boys.

Jodi


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

MrsPinup said:


> Me too!!!
> 
> Hello ladies!  Life has been crazy, but I finally have a breather for a few minutes.  We found out earlier this week that my hubby won't be able to come home for Christmas.  The army waited to long to settle on acceptable days off and the prices are now sky high for plane tickets home.  With my parent's going out of state for Christmas, it is just the boy's and I.  A friend suggested I go to Disneyland, but I think it may be too crowded for my enjoyment.  Maybe I can swing a trip in early January.....



Sorry to hear that. 
It's been raining all day here and I was out in it running around to half a dozen stores, but on a happy note there was a Diva sighting !  I saw Wendy at the mall.
Can you believe only 5 more days til Christmas?  I'm ready, just need to start my baking.
 Like Cheryl said, it would be nice if we all lived closer to each other, we could all get together for some Christmas cheer !


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

I put a tea light in my bucket and it looks pretty good !


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Not a real candle, the luminary kind.


----------



## MrsPinup

VintageDisneyRules said:


>



Good idea!

Jodi~ Thanks for the invite   Let me see what's going on, I know we have church in the morning, but am not sure if anything else is at this point.

I have one more person to shop for, a bunch to get mailed out, and some baking to pack up and gift.  Other than that I am done and it feels good


----------



## 4fosterkids

Drive by Hi and hugs to all the Diva's near and far 
Another day of rain in Sunny Southern California...holy cow, I've lost track of how many days we've had!  I love the rain, but can't remember the last time we had such constant rain.  They said on the news this morning, we've received 1/3 of our annual rain total - this weekend!  LOL  amazing.
I think I'm done w/ 99% of my shopping and over 1/2 of my wrapping.  It's actually making me nervous that I'm that much ahead of the game, because I'm usually still shopping and wrapping up until the end.  Weird!!
I have bake day tomorrow with my sister, mom, niece and kids.  Oh, and my DIL Jillian is joining us this year too, so that will be fun.  I'm making cookies, Christmas bark and rice krispie treats dipped in chocolate   Wednesday we'll pass out baked goods and pointsettia's to all the neighbors as well as some offices we frequent.  The 99 cent store had gorgeous mini pointsettia's and I found all kinds of cute things to put them in along w/ the baked goods.  So that worked out wonderfully!
Wishing you all good wishes, prayers and happy times with those you love


----------



## tinkermell

Hi ladies!

I hope all of you California girls are staying dry and warm. As for the Oregonians and Washingtonians, you are used to it. LOL.... No offense intended. 

Jill, I agree about the rain. It's been a long time since I have seen this much.  As a matter of fact Dave left last night to haul an excavator to Bakersfield to help with a levee they were worried about breaking. He was not even home yet, and received another call to haul one more. Got home at 1:00am this morning. At 4:00am got a call to haul another one. The excavators were trying to build up a dirt dam as fast as possible to avoid the breakage. Ha.....they actually found an old pickup as the base, and built the dam around it. Now they are just waiting to see if it will hold up. He is going to be one tired guy.

Jen, I am so sorry to hear about your DH.  I think DL in January sounds fantastic, as it looks like it is under water at the moment.

Well, have not done too good in the baking business. I have been sick since Saturday morning with the stomach junk, and I still feel kind of puny. At least I felt like eating a waffle this morning. 
Hope you all stay healthy! 

Blessings to you!


----------



## MamaKate

Jen~   I hope your holidays turn out okay.  I'm sorry your DH can't make it home .

Jill~ Your baking day with family sounds like tons of fun .  

Trudi~ How creative of you to think of putting a luminary candle in the Mickey bucket.  It looks really cute all lit up .

Cheryl~ So how's your baking going  .  I'm in the same situation as you.  I usually bake, but I've had so much going on that it's not going to happen this year .  But on the bright side, at least I won't eat any of it while I'm baking .


So my life had been a mess the last couple days.  I had to take Adara to an emergency dentist appointment after work, because she was in extreme pain.  They did a partial root canal and put her on some drugs until they are able to get the cap done.  Then I was at the ER last night, because Devin's face swelled up big time.  His checks and bottom half of his face was so swollen that he looked like a gorilla .  He had some sort of mix of a bacterial infection and allergic reaction to something.  So they put a drain in his face and hooked him up to IV antibotics.  So between my 2 older kids they are on 6 different types of drugs .  I had to make myself a spreadsheet so I can remember which drug they have to take at what time.

And for the icing on the cake,  this morning on the way to work I got a flat tire .  The good part is that it was only 2 blocks from my work so I locked up my car, put on my rain jacket, got my umbrella and walked to work in the pouring rain.  Fun start to my day .  I'm just hoping I didn't ruin my rim, because I drove on it for a little while trying to make it to work, but then I gave up and just parked it.  I'm going to leave work an hour early and have a tow truck meet me and take it to Pep Boys.

On the plus side, I got some exercise this morning .  I've been trying to loose weight so this will help out in my efforts.  I've already lost 25 pounds since Oct. 22nd (that's when I started Weight Watchers).

So to all my Diva friends, I hope your final days before Christmas are a little less stressful than mine .


----------



## MamaKate

tinkermell said:


> Well, have not done too good in the baking business. I have been sick since Saturday morning with the stomach junk, and I still feel kind of puny. At least I felt like eating a waffle this morning.
> Hope you all stay healthy!
> 
> Blessings to you!



I hope you get well soon .


----------



## toocherie

Hugs and Kisses to all the Divas, but especially to Melody and Katie!

I canceled a trip to DL today because of the rain--even worse--a trip to CLUB 33!  Oh well, there will be another time.  I was taking my Mom with me (a large group is going) but I can't fathom her out in this downpour.  I wish Club 33 had valet parking!  LOL

Oh well, I need to work anyway.

Bella is having a "spa day"  I have to go pick her up at lunchtime.

I actually made poundcakes the other night to take to my friends at Club 33 today but now I have NINE poundcakes.  I haven't tried them yet--maybe tonight!  They are lemon/orange-rosemary.


----------



## CoMickey

MamaKate said:


> So my life had been a mess the last couple days.  I had to take Adara to an emergency dentist appointment after work, because she was in extreme pain.  They did a partial root canal and put her on some drugs until they are able to get the cap done.  Then I was at the ER last night, because Devin's face swelled up big time.  His checks and bottom half of his face was so swollen that he looked like a gorilla .  He had some sort of mix of a bacterial infection and allergic reaction to something.  So they put a drain in his face and hooked him up to IV antibotics.  So between my 2 older kids they are on 6 different types of drugs .  I had to make myself a spreadsheet so I can remember which drug they have to take at what time.
> 
> And for the icing on the cake,  this morning on the way to work I got a flat tire .  The good part is that it was only 2 blocks from my work so I locked up my car, put on my rain jacket, got my umbrella and walked to work in the pouring rain.  Fun start to my day .  I'm just hoping I didn't ruin my rim, because I drove on it for a little while trying to make it to work, but then I gave up and just parked it.  I'm going to leave work an hour early and have a tow truck meet me and take it to Pep Boys.
> 
> On the plus side, I got some exercise this morning .  I've been trying to loose weight so this will help out in my efforts.  I've already lost 25 pounds since Oct. 22nd (that's when I started Weight Watchers).
> 
> So to all my Diva friends, I hope your final days before Christmas are a little less stressful than mine .



Oh Katie - I am sorry - when it rains it pours - literally.  I hope things only get better from here!


----------



## QueenDoOver

Love the luminated mickey bucket.  Now I really have envy.  Very cute.

Mel, I feel for you lady!  I've had the same thing and it has been miserable to say the least.  Really messing with my Xmas plans too. 

Katie, Hang in there.  The good news is all 3 have happened so you should be good now.  Congratulations on the weight loss.  I've lost 6 pounds in 3 days with my bug

Cheryl, your pound cake sounds delicous!  Sorry you had to cancel Club 33.  I hope to go there one day  It is funny to hear about everyone's rainy day woes.   Boy, if we didn't do something because of rain around these parts, we wouldn't be doing much for about 9 months out of the year


I hope that all of the divas have a wonderful Christmas.

Has anyone heard from Capri?  I'm dying to know how her trip went.

Tracey


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Hi ladies,

How are you all doing? I haven't been on the DIS in a long time. I just have been busy or running around but have been keeping up with others on FB. I have a good circle of friends who I have been hanging out with a lot. I just finished my hip hop class but signed up for the next session. My teacher said that she has seen huge improvements in me. She said I used to just look down and be stiff and not move but now I have found my rhythm and she thinks I'm doing a lot better. Recently she was trying to organize a Christmas show that was open to anyone in the class. Since me and 5 others weren't in the show, she asked me to teach them dance moves for half the class.  I was nervous at first but they said I dance well and they said they couldn't do the moves I was teaching them. lol.  My teacher had me do this a few times but she is so cool that she taught me one-on-one after class a few times.  

My family loves my sister's dog Bryson. He is so sweet and my sister has trained him well. She still takes him to puppy class once a week but she works with him when she takes him for walks and such. My bro and I were thinking of adopting Bryson's brother- Frisbee. This is from a no kill organization and they also have rabbits, chickens, horses and cats for adoption. I don't know if we will but Frisbee is so cute  

I just finished my Xmas shopping last night. I'm really happy about that but now I just need to find the time to wrap them all  I am hardly ever at home and always out somewhere. All my friends and even relatives who have seen me recently, have all told me I lost a lot of weight since they last saw me. I have been going to the gym a lot and am trying my best to force myself to stick to it. If I don't go I feel guilty so I guess that's a good thing.   I dropped 4 pant sizes so far and am really happy  

As part of my sister's Xmas present, I printed photos and put them in frames. Here's what it looks like: 














Here are some pics of Bryson  


















It's really crazy this week for me. I still have a lot to get done before Christmas. Next week my family and I are going to DL and I'm really excited about that. It should be fun  

I hope you guys all have a wonderful Christmas and a Happy New Year!  


*Mel- BIG HUGS to you!   I miss you!


----------



## LisaCat

MrsPinup said:


> Me too!!!
> 
> Hello ladies!  Life has been crazy, but I finally have a breather for a few minutes.  We found out earlier this week that my hubby won't be able to come home for Christmas.  The army waited to long to settle on acceptable days off and the prices are now sky high for plane tickets home.  With my parent's going out of state for Christmas, it is just the boy's and I.  A friend suggested I go to Disneyland, but I think it may be too crowded for my enjoyment.  Maybe I can swing a trip in early January.....



Oh, no!  That just bites!  Sorry, Jen!



toocherie said:


> Hugs and Kisses to all the Divas, but especially to Melody and Katie!
> 
> I canceled a trip to DL today because of the rain--even worse--a trip to CLUB 33!  Oh well, there will be another time.  I was taking my Mom with me (a large group is going) but I can't fathom her out in this downpour.  I wish Club 33 had valet parking!  LOL



GASP!  So I guess it's not pretty down there?  We had bad rain on Sunday but yesterday and today were fairly decent.  Just some scattered showers yesterday.  Today we actually saw that "sun thingy".  LOL  We have more rain on the way here and they are still debating whether we are going to have hideous driving conditions on Friday or on Saturday.  Either way, I'm hosed.  We drive 2.5 hours to the inlaws on Friday and 2.5 hours back on Saturday.  Bleh.


----------



## LisaCat

Shopping is almost done.  I have cookies to make tomorrow.  I haven't started wrapping.  Still don't know what we are bringing for the family pot luck (finger food sort of stuff) on Friday night.  Ugh.  Got the oil changed and the tires rotated.  Need to fill the tank.  Need to grocery shop tomorrow and I have 2 loads of laundry left to do.  We have to pack Thursday and load the car Thursday night because the current plan is to leave here around 5AM on Friday.  DH has to work Friday, and he can work "from home", but since we have to be at the inlaw's 2.5 hours away by 4PM, the only way to make it work is for him to work from there.  Bleh.  I am SO not a morning person.  As I told him last night, the only time I get up when it's still dark out is when THE MOUSE is involved.  LOL!  Ought to be an interesting weekend.....


----------



## disney-super-mom

Hi my sweet Divas!  Missed all of you while I was gone!

Hugs to Melody and Katie!!!  

And hugs to all my soggy California Divas!   

We had a wonderful trip in WDW!  We didn't get close to doing all the things we wanted to, but we did manage to ride most of the rides that were on our lists.  I was so so so thankful to be in a villa at SSR! (Thanks to Tracey....omg, I can't thank her enough!)  The villa was roomy and beautiful and was so welcoming for us all after a long day at the parks.  We had all our breakfasts in the villa, and I ended up cooking dinner three times in the villa for everyone.  Loved being able to put up our feet and watch a movie together in the living room.  And the cool thing is that the living room has surround sound with speakers built into the walls....very cool!  Hey and when we had three boys who needed a bath...no problem.  We just threw them all in the big master bathtub together with a bunch of bubble bath. 

The parks were definitely busy but still very doable.  And of course everything was beautiful!  There is so much more walking at WDW compared to DLR.  That's a big difference for us between the two resorts.  Disneyland is a much more layed back, relaxing type of vacation.  At WDW, you go go go from the time you get up to the time you go to bed, and you still didn't even get close to doing everything you wanted to do that day.  And it takes so long to get anywhere.  Such a massive place!  I am so glad we rented a van.  That actually saved us a lot of time getting to and from the parks. 

Loved Universal and Islands of Adventure.  We rode the Hulk, Dragon Challenge, The Forbidden Journey, Spiderman, The Mummy, ET, The Simpsons, and lots more.  The kids were the only ones dum....err....brave enough to ride Rip Ride Rockit.  I accidentally got stuck on the other side of a street from everyone else at Universal during a parade, which was kind of funny.  When I found out the parade lasted an entire 30 minutes, I figured it was time for a beer and then just stand back and enjoy it.  Interestingly, you don't have to line up on the streets at Universal an hour in advance of the parade to get a front row spot.  Lots and lots of front row spots all along the parade route.  Oh, and you don't have to stand in line for an hour to meet the characters there either.  We met so many Universal characters....my favorite was the Grinch.  He was AWESOME!  Very authentic!  The Whos in Whoville were all over the place and they were SO FUNNY!  I could go on and on. 

I have pics posted on Facebook, but I'll get a few posted here soon.


----------



## 21yankees

I am so sorry it took me so long to get the thread updated. Please refer to page one/post one.

 Melody

Congrats on finalizing your trip Katie

Welcome to all the new ladies.

I have gone through all of the posts since my last update (far too long ago ) and updated page one accordingly. Please check over the entire page and let me know if I am missing anything or if you have any changes.

steph


----------



## DizNee Luver

You're doing great Steph!! 

Please remove my name from the Napa Rose Dinner & I see we have 2 lists going for Carnation Cafe.....I'd prefer to do a breakfast there.

Thanx for everything!!


----------



## LisaCat

disney-super-mom said:


> There is so much more walking at WDW compared to DLR.  That's a big difference for us between the two resorts.  Disneyland is a much more layed back, relaxing type of vacation.  At WDW, you go go go from the time you get up to the time you go to bed, and you still didn't even get close to doing everything you wanted to do that day.  And it takes so long to get anywhere.  Such a massive place!  I am so glad we rented a van.  That actually saved us a lot of time getting to and from the parks.



Sounds like you had an AWESOME time!  I will DEFINITELY agree on the pressure to GO GO GO! at WDW.  I'll go back again someday since DH couldn't make the trip in November, but it will be WAY more laid back than this last trip was.  My poor feet were swollen for DAYS after I got home!  LOL!


----------



## LisaCat

21yankees said:


> I am so sorry it took me so long to get the thread updated. Please refer to page one/post one.
> 
> Melody
> 
> Congrats on finalizing your trip Katie
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies.
> 
> I have gone through all of the posts since my last update (far too long ago ) and updated page one accordingly. Please check over the entire page and let me know if I am missing anything or if you have any changes.
> 
> steph



Thanks, Steph!  My stuff looks fine.  I sent Trish a message to see if she wanted to get on any other dining lists.  We had talked about the Fantasmic Dessert, but didn't decide anything.  She may already be gone for Christmas and I know she won't be back until after January 1.  I'll find out tomorrow.  The other one we were considering was the WOC picnic, but we can always reserve that on our own.  How will the reservations for Fantasmic and WOC Picnic work?  Aren't they prepaid?

I'll send you an email with the one I know I want to be added to.  

Thanks again for all your hard work!


----------



## QueenDoOver

disney-super-mom said:


> Hi my sweet Divas!  Missed all of you while I was gone!
> 
> Hugs to Melody and Katie!!!
> 
> And hugs to all my soggy California Divas!
> 
> We had a wonderful trip in WDW!  We didn't get close to doing all the things we wanted to, but we did manage to ride most of the rides that were on our lists.  I was so so so thankful to be in a villa at SSR! (Thanks to Tracey....omg, I can't thank her enough!)  The villa was roomy and beautiful and was so welcoming for us all after a long day at the parks.  We had all our breakfasts in the villa, and I ended up cooking dinner three times in the villa for everyone.  Loved being able to put up our feet and watch a movie together in the living room.  And the cool thing is that the living room has surround sound with speakers built into the walls....very cool!  Hey and when we had three boys who needed a bath...no problem.  We just threw them all in the big master bathtub together with a bunch of bubble bath.
> 
> The parks were definitely busy but still very doable.  And of course everything was beautiful!  There is so much more walking at WDW compared to DLR.  That's a big difference for us between the two resorts.  Disneyland is a much more layed back, relaxing type of vacation.  At WDW, you go go go from the time you get up to the time you go to bed, and you still didn't even get close to doing everything you wanted to do that day.  And it takes so long to get anywhere.  Such a massive place!  I am so glad we rented a van.  That actually saved us a lot of time getting to and from the parks.
> 
> Loved Universal and Islands of Adventure.  We rode the Hulk, Dragon Challenge, The Forbidden Journey, Spiderman, The Mummy, ET, The Simpsons, and lots more.  The kids were the only ones dum....err....brave enough to ride Rip Ride Rockit.  I accidentally got stuck on the other side of a street from everyone else at Universal during a parade, which was kind of funny.  When I found out the parade lasted an entire 30 minutes, I figured it was time for a beer and then just stand back and enjoy it.  Interestingly, you don't have to line up on the streets at Universal an hour in advance of the parade to get a front row spot.  Lots and lots of front row spots all along the parade route.  Oh, and you don't have to stand in line for an hour to meet the characters there either.  We met so many Universal characters....my favorite was the Grinch.  He was AWESOME!  Very authentic!  The Whos in Whoville were all over the place and they were SO FUNNY!  I could go on and on.
> 
> I have pics posted on Facebook, but I'll get a few posted here soon.





Glad your back and had a great time Capri!  So was a week long enough, or would you gladly have stayed for two?  Would you give up the villa experience to do free dining in a value, if you had that choice?  Or would you rather have the DVC experience?  Okay, off to facebook to check out your pics


----------



## 21yankees

DizNee Luver said:


> You're doing great Steph!!
> 
> Please remove my name from the Napa Rose Dinner & I see we have 2 lists going for Carnation Cafe.....I'd prefer to do a breakfast there.
> 
> Thanx for everything!!



Got it. 


steph


----------



## disney-super-mom

LisaCat said:


> Sounds like you had an AWESOME time!  I will DEFINITELY agree on the pressure to GO GO GO! at WDW.  I'll go back again someday since DH couldn't make the trip in November, but it will be WAY more laid back than this last trip was.  My poor feet were swollen for DAYS after I got home!  LOL!



We had a great time!  I'm totally with you about the swollen feet thing.  All that walking, standing, and then flying can really do a number on the feet.  Surprisingly, my feet didn't swell as bad as I thought they would on this trip.



QueenDoOver said:


> Glad your back and had a great time Capri!  So was a week long enough, or would you gladly have stayed for two?  Would you give up the villa experience to do free dining in a value, if you had that choice?  Or would you rather have the DVC experience?  Okay, off to facebook to check out your pics



Thanks so much Tracey!  

Having a preference for a one week or two week vacation would really depend on what you want to do.  If all you want to do is the 4 main parks at WDW, then I would say 7 days is enough time during non-peak periods to get in *most* of the things you want to do with 1 day set aside for down time or a pool day. (Keeping in mind that waiting/travel time on the busses and time spent at TS restaurants can take up quite a bit of time.)

However, if you want to do other things in the area, such as Universal/Islands of Adventure, Sea World, some of the waterparks, ect, and you also want to have a little down time/pool time, then 2 weeks would be better so you don't completely collapse from going commando.

One week at WDW and then one week at the beach would probably be more ideal for a two week vacation.  I mean....I really love Disney.....but after 7 days of Disney and/or other area themeparks, a change of pace/scenery/activities would be nice.  Kind of like scheduling a vacation to recoup from your vacation all in one vacation.  

I wouldn't want to give up the villa experience to do free dining in a value if I didn't have to, but of course I would if it was a choice between going or not going.  Having a villa can certainly spoil a person - LOL!  Parents have their own bedroom.....you have a kitchen for quick and easy meals (saving time and money).....a washer and dryer to throw a load in before you go for the day and then throw in the dryer when you get back.....you and the family can kick back and watch a movie or TV from comfy chairs and a sofa instead of sitting on a bed.  The resorts are GORGEOUS and the pools are fantastic!  Oh, and here's a little thing....you have a fridge. (No fridge in a value, just an ice bucket to keep things cold unless you want to pay extra for a fridge.)

We spent two days at a value this trip, and although it was fine for a couple of days, those double beds are kind of small for a family of four to share.  As the boys get bigger, the beds would feel smaller, if you know what I mean.  Of course it would be doable for a week, but we would definitley feel a bit squished.  Certainly not any worse (probaby better actually) than sharing a room on a Disney cruise ship for a week though, and families manage to do that just fine without any complaints.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Sarah and I have decided not to do the Ariels WOC meal. We've both seen the show and would like to skip it this trip.
 We really want to eat at House Of Blues, so will plan it for Friday at 6:00pm. 
Any one interested in that can join us, Sarah or I will make the reservations.
  We're still up in the air about Pacific Wharf. Anybody want to toss out a day/meal/time for that? Then we'll see if we do it.


----------



## 21yankees

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Sarah and I have decided not to do the Ariels WOC meal. We've both seen the show and would like to skip it this trip.
> We really want to eat at House Of Blues, so will plan it for Friday at 6:00pm.
> Any one interested in that can join us, Sarah or I will make the reservations.
> We're still up in the air about Pacific Wharf. Anybody want to toss out a day/meal/time for that? Then we'll see if we do it.





Not sure about when to put Pacific Wharf. I thought about lunch before the scavenger hunt but wasn't sure if anyone would want to eat 'heavy' before the scavenger hunt.  Open to suggestions.

steph


----------



## LisaCat

disney-super-mom said:


> I wouldn't want to give up the villa experience to do free dining in a value if I didn't have to, but of course I would if it was a choice between going or not going.  Having a villa can certainly spoil a person - LOL!  Parents have their own bedroom.....you have a kitchen for quick and easy meals (saving time and money).....a washer and dryer to throw a load in before you go for the day and then throw in the dryer when you get back.....you and the family can kick back and watch a movie or TV from comfy chairs and a sofa instead of sitting on a bed.  The resorts are GORGEOUS and the pools are fantastic!  Oh, and here's a little thing....you have a fridge. (No fridge in a value, just an ice bucket to keep things cold unless you want to pay extra for a fridge.)



When I was there, I stayed at the Wyndham Timeshare at Bonnet Creek.  It's super close with a dedicated shuttle to the parks and all those amenities like the Villas.  Aaaaaahhhhhh.....  Having the jacuzzi tub in the master bath was the only thing that kept my feet going all week!  With the full kitchen.  We ate breakfast in the unit every morning and I would unwind with my glass of wine on the balcony or in the tub at night.  So nice.


----------



## LisaCat

Everyone have a very Merry Christmas, and those traveling, be safe!  Catch you all on the flipside!


----------



## disney-super-mom

*Steph - Please add me to the Fantasmic Dessert.  Thanks!*


----------



## CoMickey

Hi Steph - I sent you and email but I'll post here too...please add me to Napa Rose and the BQ.  Thank you very much!


Merry Christmas Eve to my Diva friends!


----------



## 21yankees

disney-super-mom said:


> *Steph - Please add me to the Fantasmic Dessert.  Thanks!*





CoMickey said:


> Hi Steph - I sent you and email but I'll post here too...please add me to Napa Rose and the BQ.  Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas Eve to my Diva friends!







steph


----------



## QueenDoOver

LisaCat said:


> When I was there, I stayed at the Wyndham Timeshare at Bonnet Creek.  It's super close with a dedicated shuttle to the parks and all those amenities like the Villas.  Aaaaaahhhhhh.....  Having the jacuzzi tub in the master bath was the only thing that kept my feet going all week!  With the full kitchen.  We ate breakfast in the unit every morning and I would unwind with my glass of wine on the balcony or in the tub at night.  So nice.



That is an option that I am considering if DVC does not come through.  I am thinking one week in value with dining plan and one week in DVC or possible Bonnet Creek.  We will see what happens.  Who knows what the job situation will be.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Merry Christmas!


----------



## karylrocks

Merry Diva-licious Christmas! We had our Christmas on Christmas Eve for the first time (since DD has her own family now) so today is just relax and recover day. Mike gave me the cutest gift, in response to my telling him that I wanted to go on the Diva trip as my gift. He made this shadowbox with pins he got from a Christmas bazaar:






I thought that was super sweet! He said the pins are for keeping or trading - he knows I am looking forward to some serious pin trading this trip. Laurie, don't even think about it! I'm keeping the Oregon Duck one!

Steph, I will be emailing you with my updates. Hope you all have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## 21yankees

Merry Christmas! I hope you all are enjoying a wonderful holiday.


steph


----------



## bsblgrl23

*Merry Christmas to all the the Divas!* 

Can't wait to meet y'all!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

karylrocks said:


> Merry Diva-licious Christmas! We had our Christmas on Christmas Eve for the first time (since DD has her own family now) so today is just relax and recover day. Mike gave me the cutest gift, in response to my telling him that I wanted to go on the Diva trip as my gift. He made this shadowbox with pins he got from a Christmas bazaar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was super sweet! He said the pins are for keeping or trading - he knows I am looking forward to some serious pin trading this trip. Laurie, don't even think about it! I'm keeping the Oregon Duck one!
> 
> Steph, I will be emailing you with my updates. Hope you all have a wonderful Christmas!



That is the sweetest gift!!!!........you sure you don't want ME to have the Oregon Duck one????!!!!!  

Merry Christmas Ladies!!!!!!!


----------



## karylrocks

Steph, it looks like you have me added correctly for all the meals so no updates. If you don't mind though, you have my screen name as karlyrocks instead of karylrocks; could you change that please? 

You mentioned CS for lunch before the SH - how about Plaza Inn? Of all the times I have planned to eat there, I don't think I ever have. I like the idea of Cove Bar after the SH - I think that would be a great place to meet up for prizes, and I will buy you a drink!


----------



## 21yankees

karylrocks said:


> Steph, it looks like you have me added correctly for all the meals so no updates. If you don't mind though, you have my screen name as karlyrocks instead of karylrocks; could you change that please?
> 
> You mentioned CS for lunch before the SH - how about Plaza Inn? Of all the times I have planned to eat there, I don't think I ever have. I like the idea of Cove Bar after the SH - I think that would be a great place to meet up for prizes, and I will buy you a drink!



Sorry about misspelling your name, all fixed. 

I've never eaten at Plaza Inn. It's extremely close to the starting point of the SH. And I hadn't thought about the Cove Bar being the prize announcement location. What do you all think Scavenger Hunt Committee???

 Diet Coke works for me. 

steph


----------



## lulubelle

karylrocks said:


> Merry Diva-licious Christmas! We had our Christmas on Christmas Eve for the first time (since DD has her own family now) so today is just relax and recover day. Mike gave me the cutest gift, in response to my telling him that I wanted to go on the Diva trip as my gift. He made this shadowbox with pins he got from a Christmas bazaar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was super sweet! He said the pins are for keeping or trading - he knows I am looking forward to some serious pin trading this trip. Laurie, don't even think about it! I'm keeping the Oregon Duck one!
> 
> Steph, I will be emailing you with my updates. Hope you all have a wonderful Christmas!



Carol, that is the sweetest thing ever, I love it!  What a wonderful DH you have. 

Meal reservations are less than two weeks away!

Merry Christmas Friends
Can't wait to see you all in March.


----------



## MrsPinup

Merry Christmas ladies   I hope you all had wonderful days.  A friend invited me over to join her and her family for dinner and games - it was a good time.

Did anyone get anything great during the sales today?


----------



## LisaCat

MrsPinup said:


> Merry Christmas ladies   I hope you all had wonderful days.  A friend invited me over to join her and her family for dinner and games - it was a good time.
> 
> Did anyone get anything great during the sales today?



We hit Arden Mall yesterday.  DH spent his JCPenney gift cards and I hit Bath & Body for some of their Twisted Peppermint soap.  Then I hit the calendar store and got my little calendar for my desk and DH's mongo wall calendar.  Went to Kohl's today and got myself a cozy sweater.  Need to hit Bed Bath & Beyond and spend some gift cards there too.  I need to get working on a project that is due on the 10th.  And I'm anxiously counting down to my next Disneyland trip on the 13th!  

The Holiday pressed nickel machine is FINALLY onstage at DL.  It sounds like it is in the Penny Arcade.  It has 2 holiday designs.  THERE IS A SECOND, FIRST EVER, Holiday Nickel machine at DCA!!!!!  I'm still trying to find out WHERE.  They came out LATE on the 24th, apparently.  If anyone is going this week and can get those for me, I will be eternally grateful, and will, of course, reimburse!  Send me a PM if you can help!


----------



## MamaKate

Just a quick Hi to everyone .

Hope everyone enjoyed their Christmas .


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

A very merry Christmas to everyone.  I know it's late but that's how I've been running lately.  Too many chores and not enough time.  I hope that everyone had a great time and Santa was good to you.  It was really quiet at my house this year - just my DD and I.  I enjoyed it but it also made me miss the days of aunts and uncles, cousins and grandparents spending time together.  Maybe next year....  

So does anyone have any good plans for New Year's eve?  None here...I was hoping to live vicariously through someone 

If anyone is still looking for a roommate, Jen (Mrs Pinup) and I have a reservation at Carousel for Thursday, Friday and Saturday night and we could take in another roommate if you don't mind sharing a bed or getting a roll away.  If you're interested PM Jen and I and let us know what you're looking for.  We're both first timers so this is a big adventure for us


----------



## toocherie

Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> We're both first timers so this is a big adventure for us



and you're going to have a fantastic time!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

21yankees said:


> And I hadn't thought about the Cove Bar being the prize announcement location. What do you all think Scavenger Hunt Committee???


I don't know if the Cove Bar would have room for everyone. I've only been there once and it's usually crowded. What does the rest of the Committee think?


Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> So does anyone have any good plans for New Year's eve?  None here...I was hoping to live vicariously through someone


You'll have to do that vicarious living through someone else. I probably won't even make it til midnight.


----------



## karylrocks

Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> So does anyone have any good plans for New Year's eve?  None here...I was hoping to live vicariously through someone


Well, we never do anything but this year we are splurging and going to "Copacabana, a Latin Masquerade Gala" at the Benson Hotel downtown. We are getting an overnight package including valet parking and late check-out, and Mike is breaking out the tux! This empty-nester thing is turning out all right! We will probably just make it to the champagne toast and balloon drop, and then crash.

Jodi - I am still looking for roommates and sent you and Jen a PM!


----------



## bsblgrl23

Hi Ladies!  
Glad that everyone enjoyed the holidays, I had some family drama and it wasn't even my family!  Too crazy for words!!

Steph- this is what I am thinking.....
I fly in too late to make the lunch at rancho on thursday  so take me off that one please

want to be in on the meet and greet and the SH and I think you have me on them. (thanks)

please take me off the Cafe Orleans list...not a fan of cajun

I want to do the fantasmic dessert on saturday

I want to do WOC dinner/picnic whenever it fits for everyone else.

I will probably eat at Naples at some point so whoever wants to join me let me know 

as for carnation I am all in for dessert only!  which could be classified as dinner in my world 

I am still looking for a roommate/s too and am willing to sleep on floors/couches/ rollaways.  I am leaving monday afternoon so I need a space for thursday, friday, saturday and sunday.  I also do not mind roaming from room to room (quite a way to make more friends  )

I am getting so excited!  I can hardly wait!  It has been a LONG 5 years!


----------



## tinkermell

Hi ladies!

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas.  No plans here for NYE, except for being very nice grandparents and watching the children. 
On New Years Day, we will be going to our very good friend's house for ollie bollens (traditional Dutch donuts). I will think of something else to bring, and  Dave wants to take his prize winning ribs. YUM! 

So my time with my sister Renee was good. Of course I got teary eyed at times. It is helping me to know, that Dave and I are going to try and see her sometime in February up in Oregon. She gave me a project that she was not able to finish. When she, my sister Diana, my mom and I were at DL for our big get together, she gathered a bunch of pressed pennies. She was going to make a charm bracelet from them. So now I have all the pieces and instructions to finish it. I hope to have it done for our ladies trip to show off. It will also be a nice momento of our special time my sisters and mom had together. 

As far as eats for the scavvy hunt day. I tend to agree with Trudi about the Cove Bar. Unfortunately I don't think there is enough room for all of us to gather. How about the Pacific Wharf area? Plenty of room and nice tables to sit at.  I think the Plaza Inn would be a great place for lunch. Some can even grab a corn dog instead, and still sit and spit with everyone.  From  there we can get our group picture taken, and then venture on over to last years location to start the hunt. 

How about that idea? Input? 

So now that the holidays are almost over.......I can now concentrate on T shirts. I'm going to have to clear out a lot of my PMs...LOL... and start taking orders. Then start a spread sheet. 

I will be letting you know soon exactly what t-shirt I want to use. My DD Kaitlyn has a very nice and soft Hanes that comes in all sizes. I'm going to go to the screen printing shop and look at the color first, and see if it is a nice purple or lavender. I also want to touch it.  I'm hoping to get a nice and soft one. Some of those tees are so ruff, if you know what I mean. Of course you may send me your own tee also. 

Next I need to know exactly what you want written on it. I will be using the Disney font. 

THis is what I kind of would like to do. 

Have the castle on the front of course. Have "DIS Divas" on the back, or on the sleeve. No date. Or would you like "Disneyland Divas?" Or "DISboard Divas?" If we use the longer script, it would not fit on the sleeve very well. All things to consider.

Orrrrrrrrr.....do you want to have everything on the front? It is cheaper that way. 

Ane then finally I need to know if you want bling?!?!  I will be ordering an extra t-shirt to experiment with.   I can just see my den with tees everywhere, glitter in everything,(and I mean everything), and  rhinestones flashing.....you name it!!!  I think it will be fun, and I'm going to put Kaitlyn to work too!!! 

That is the plan so far. So as soon as I pick the tee out, I will let you know which one it is, and hopefully how the sizing goes. 

TTFN!!


----------



## MrsPinup

tinkermell said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Ane then finally I need to know if you want bling?!?!  I will be ordering an extra t-shirt to experiment with.   I can just see my den with tees everywhere, glitter in everything,(and I mean everything), and  rhinestones flashing.....you name it!!!  I think it will be fun, and I'm going to put Kaitlyn to work too!!!
> 
> That is the plan so far. So as soon as I pick the tee out, I will let you know which one it is, and hopefully how the sizing goes.
> 
> TTFN!!



I would love to put my DIS name on the back with something sparkly   I can do that after you are done with the screenprinting.

I have my New Year's "Solution" for next year   I am running a half marathon every month of the year except for June when I will be running in the San Diego Rock n Roll Full marathon.  I think I may just have to swing a trip to Disneyland during then too   My first half is coming up on the 23rd here in my hometown so I will be on the trails and in the gym a lot over the next four weeks.

For New Years my plans are not settled yet, but a friend is having a party and I will be going to that if my parent's can take the kiddos for the night.


----------



## QueenDoOver

I have room at HOJO for one more roomy but just for two nights.  

Mel,
I have a coupon for $7.00 off of Hanes pack if that would help.  email me and I will send you the coupon.  It expires on Dec 31st though.

traceyandynathen@yahoo

Hello everyone, just a quicky today.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

The Plaza Inn sounds great for lunch before the hunt. Ne ressies needed, no waiting for the whole gang to show up before being seated.
 People can eat a little or a lot, just salad, just dessert, etc.
 How about meeting at noon? Plenty of time to eat and relax before the hunt.
 As for the T's, anything is fine with me.


----------



## LisaCat

Mel- thanks for all the work on the T's!

Quick fly-by-hi!

We are going over to a friend's house Friday evening for dinner, cards and exchange of Christmas gifts.  We will be home LONG before midnight as DH is an early to bed type as is one of our friends.  I may or may not be up till midnight.  It will depend on what I am doing.  If I get going on my project, I may very well be up to ring in the new year!  LOL!

I have my new calendar up on the filing cabinet here and it's making me happy to see my next DL trip on there!  WOO HOO!


----------



## tinkermell

MrsPinup said:


> I would love to put my DIS name on the back with something sparkly   I can do that after you are done with the screenprinting.
> 
> I have my New Year's "Solution" for next year   I am running a half marathon every month of the year except for June when I will be running in the San Diego Rock n Roll Full marathon.  I think I may just have to swing a trip to Disneyland during then too   My first half is coming up on the 23rd here in my hometown so I will be on the trails and in the gym a lot over the next four weeks.
> 
> For New Years my plans are not settled yet, but a friend is having a party and I will be going to that if my parent's can take the kiddos for the night.


Hi Jen! You have way tooooo much energy! WOW!! 

Anywhos, after the screenprinting is done, I will be blinging up the castle with glitter and rhinestones, if that is what you want. I can send it to you after that, or my plan was to deliver them all at the Meet and Greet. It's up to you. Some ladies were doing stuff to their tees last year in their hotel rooms. Maybe you can do it then. 

Right now my plan is to go to another place that my son just told me about. He has done business with them, and they do really nice work. I'd like to see what kind of tees they carry, and their pricing.


----------



## tinkermell

QueenDoOver said:


> I have room at HOJO for one more roomy but just for two nights.
> 
> Mel,
> I have a coupon for $7.00 off of Hanes pack if that would help.  email me and I will send you the coupon.  It expires on Dec 31st though.
> 
> traceyandynathen@yahoo
> 
> Hello everyone, just a quicky today.


Hi Tracey!

Not sure if a screen printing place will accept coupons. But thanks for the thought anyways!!


----------



## disney-super-mom

Hi everyone,

Sorry I haven't been on much.  Ryan (my 11.5 year old) has been really sick for, gosh, since the day we flew back home from WDW, and is down to 68 pounds, so we have him on some meds to fight an infection and Ensure Plus (drink/shake) to supplement his diet and hopefully help him gain some weight.  He'll be okay.  He just needs to gain some weight and strength back.

Melody - Awwwww, I love the pressed penny charm bracelet idea to remember the special time you shared with your sisters and your mom.  That sounds SO lovely!  Hey, I love all the ideas you have for the t-shirts too!  I'll leave my t-shirt design and blinging completely up to you and your talented and creative hands.  Surprise me. 

For New Years Eve, I think we're going to our neighbors for cocktails and something simple for dinner, and of course the boys can play together.  Maybe I'll make a big pot of chilli to take over and some veggie/cheese/meat/cracker deli trays.


----------



## MrsPinup

Mel~  Thanks for your work - I am super excited about the bling!


----------



## lulubelle

Hi Ladies!

Ok, so I need to be added to a few dining lists - along with my DD Brianne.

*Friday lunch *- Carnation Cafe

*Sat lunch *- I like Trudi's idea of Plaza Inn prior to the SH.  We can all get as little or as much as we want.  Sign us up.

*Sat dinner *- I think we decided for all the SH participants we are meeting at the Pacific Wharf in DCA.  Isn't that correct?  If so, Bree & I will be there.

*Sun Breakfast *- Riverbelle Terrace.  We want to do one brekkie with the group.

Most of us are doing the Sat night F! dessert seating.  I think that is awesome that we will monopolize the entire event!

Any other group rides planned?  I think we need a day/time for IASW, JC and Pirates for sure.  We can decide those dates and times later.  

Thanks, Steph for keeping up with all of us. 

Night all.


----------



## MaiynaMouse

Hello Ladies!  I've been on the fence about joining all of you but I have finally decided (barring any unforeseen catastrophes), I will be there.  I'm so excited.  

I haven't had a chance to read through every post but I will.....and I'm sure I'll have ton to say.    I did catch your post, tinkermell.....about oliebollin.....holy shmoly!!!!!!  I've fried up more oliebollen in the last week than I care to admit.  My family is Dutch (my grandfather immigrated to the US in his teens) and it's been a tradition for years and years (even though he's long since left us).  It's traditionally a New Year's treat but we've always done it over Christmas as that's when we're together.  Oliebollen, Shmolybollen.....as delicious as it is....I'm so ready to not be deep frying.    Enjoy your New Years!

Oh yeah....my name is Marnie.  I'm from Utah.  I love Disneyland....more than I probably should.  I'm a teacher who loves my job.  I don't have to work but I continue to because I adore the kids that touch my life every day.  I can't wait to meet you all.


----------



## QueenDoOver

Hi Marnie!  Welcome aboard.  You are in good company with a bunch of women that all love Disney, probably more than we should!

Well, I am a little bummed.  I have to fly home on Saturday, so I can't do Fantasmic that night.  But I really want to do that show, so am considering doing it on Friday night.  My friend who is also coming, also wants to do the desert seating.  I do want to do WOC with you gals too!  Is it possible to do early Fantasmic and then late WOC??

So that means I really can only sign up for meet and greet, which will be wonderful, I know.  Linda, I want to spend some time with you and Brianne for sure.  Would Friday Morning for breakfast at Riverbelle Terrace work??  
Steph, please sign me  up for Carnation Cafe on Saturday morning.

Mel, I know the shirts will be absolutly wonderful.  You are so talented and creative.  It is awsome of you to this for all of us not so talented!


I don't really know what else to sign up for.  If Plaza works out, I will surely go, because I love their food!

PS  Can you sign my friend Carrie up for the same stuff as me.  Thanks Steph!

Capri!  I can't believe your little guy weighs 68 pounds!  My 8 year old weighs 71.   Okay, well work hard at getting him thickened up a bit and back on the road to recovery.

Tracey


----------



## farmgirljen

Hi Ladies! Not sure if my friends will be coming with me or if I will be coming solo on this trip..so here are my meals that i would like to attend at this point-  Thurs Rancho Lunch, Friday Napa dinner, and Saturday Carnation Cafe breakfast....not sure about Sunday yet... Jen


----------



## tinkermell

MaiynaMouse said:


> Hello Ladies!  I've been on the fence about joining all of you but I have finally decided (barring any unforeseen catastrophes), I will be there.  I'm so excited.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to read through every post but I will.....and I'm sure I'll have ton to say.    I did catch your post, tinkermell.....about oliebollin.....holy shmoly!!!!!!  I've fried up more oliebollen in the last week than I care to admit.  My family is Dutch (my grandfather immigrated to the US in his teens) and it's been a tradition for years and years (even though he's long since left us).  It's traditionally a New Year's treat but we've always done it over Christmas as that's when we're together.  Oliebollen, Shmolybollen.....as delicious as it is....I'm so ready to not be deep frying.    Enjoy your New Years!
> 
> Oh yeah....my name is Marnie.  I'm from Utah.  I love Disneyland....more than I probably should.  I'm a teacher who loves my job.  I don't have to work but I continue to because I adore the kids that touch my life every day.  I can't wait to meet you all.


*Marnie!* Very nice to meet you! So you caught me....LOL! I knew that I had not spelled oliebollin right, but I was too lazy to double check, thinking no one would notice the difference. Ha ha...someone who knows and has had them. Anywhos, that is too cool.  My DH's family is very Dutch. His Dad came over after the war. Practically all of my friends are Dutch too. My last name is Brinkman. I could go on. 

You will have a wonderful time on the ladies trip.  In the meantime, I will share some stuff about me. My name is Melody, and at the moment have distinct privilege of being one of the oldest Divas.   This will be my fourth trip with the ladies. We do have a lot of fun, and are so glad to have you join us. My DH Dave and I have been married for 33 years.  We have 4 children ranging from 31 to 17, and 4 grandchildren 6 years to 7 months. My oldest DD Becky is a 3rd grade teacher. I go to her classroom every Thursday to help out. I get to do most of the fun things like art, crafts and cooking. Needless to say, I am very popular with the students.  I also teach preschoolers at our church on Wednesday night, and some Sunday mornings. I watch Luca my 9 month old grandson 2 days a week too. Life is busy, but I am blessed. 

Please make your self at home, and chat with us as much as possible. Looking forward to seeing a picture of you, so we can put a face to your name. Welcome again! 



QueenDoOver said:


> Hi Marnie!  Welcome aboard.  You are in good company with a bunch of women that all love Disney, probably more than we should!
> 
> Well, I am a little bummed.  I have to fly home on Saturday, so I can't do Fantasmic that night.  But I really want to do that show, so am considering doing it on Friday night.  My friend who is also coming, also wants to do the desert seating.  I do want to do WOC with you gals too!  Is it possible to do early Fantasmic and then late WOC??
> 
> So that means I really can only sign up for meet and greet, which will be wonderful, I know.  Linda, I want to spend some time with you and Brianne for sure.  Would Friday Morning for breakfast at Riverbelle Terrace work??
> Steph, please sign me  up for Carnation Cafe on Saturday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Tracey


 *Tracey*, even though your time will be short, I am so glad that you still can make it. You will have to cram as much as you can with us! 

*Linda,* You have been in my thoughts so much. 

*Vicki*, So glad you are still joining us too. Any friend of Sarah's is sure to be wonderful.  I hope the un-family drama has settled down. 

*Capri*, Hope Ryan gets well soon. He must have a really bad bug! Big hugs to you! 

*Lisa and all others*, Thanks for the encouragement on the tee. I'm going out later this morning for some more info. 

*farmgirlJen*, Hey, it's good to see you. We would love to have you chat with us more often. How was your Christmas? 

*Steph*, I need to figure out my dining schedule. I still have not done the WoC, and not sure how to figure that one in. I'm thinking about seeing it at a late showing. I also need to think seriously about the Fantasmic dessert show. Geesh........... What I need to do is write the whole schedule down from the front page, and get my act together. LOL!! Later.....


----------



## karylrocks

I think Plaza Inn at noon sounds great for Saturday, and Pacific Wharf after the SH is perfect. Should we plan 1:00 for the group photo? I am down for breakfast at Riverbelle Terrace any day, I could eat breakfast there every day! I do want to eat outside though, weather permitting. Looking forward to getting some definite times and places on the schedule. I love schedules! (Making them at least, not so much keeping them.)

Looking forward to spending more time getting to know everyone this year. I discovered that bringing a friend last year was fun but made it harder to be with the group.


----------



## MrsPinup

Marnie~  Hello, nice to meet you   I've never met a Marnie that wasn't a sweetie   My name is Jen.

I am on board for the Plaza Inn for Saturday lunch and then Pacific Wharf for afterwards.  I have never eaten at the PW.

Another place I haven't tried is the Golden Horseshoe.  What is it exactly and would anyone care to join me for something there?  I am not sure why we have never stopped in there, but I walk by it many times a day when we are at DL.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

MrsPinup said:


> Another place I haven't tried is the Golden Horseshoe.  What is it exactly and would anyone care to join me for something there?  I am not sure why we have never stopped in there, but I walk by it many times a day when we are at DL.



That is where the Billies perform.  Here's a link to the menu:

http://www.allears.net/dlr/din/menu/men_gh.htm


----------



## tinkermell

Okie dokie...here goes my dining schedule. 
Thanks Steph! Oh and can you take my name off of the Carnation Cafe for Sunday?

*Thursday*
*Lunch- Rancho*
*Dinner- Meet and Greet*

*Friday*
*Breakfast-* On my own with granola and yogurt. 
*Princess Fantasy Faire Pics*
*Small World?* *
or how about jumping on the Train all together?*
*Lunch- Carnation Cafe*
*Dinner- Napa Rose*

*Saturday*
*Breakfast*- On my own...
*Pirates?*
*Lunch- Plaza Inn*
*Castle Pics*
*Scavenger Hunt*
*Prizes*
*Dinner- Pacific Wharf/Cove Bar*
*Fantasmic Dessert Box*

*Sunday*
*Breakfast- Riverbelle Terrace*
*Jungle Cruise?*
*Lunch- BBQ Round-Up*
*Dinner- Cafe Orleans*
Late showing of WoC?

I just threw in those rides to get some kind of idea going. I tried to match them up to some of the locations we would already be at.


----------



## karylrocks

Yeah, I couldn't help but notice that there is something missing from the schedule.....we need a Billy show or 2! Jen, the Golden Horseshoe is where Billy Hill and the Hillbillies play and we have some serious groupies on here. Foodwise it is limited, like chicken strips and ice cream and a few more things. But it is good if you like that, and you can bring in food from other places (last time I was there I got something from Rancho and brought that in). Last year our scheduled show was cancelled for a private group, so I think we should put a couple of shows on the schedule this time.


----------



## toocherie

karylrocks said:


> Looking forward to spending more time getting to know everyone this year. I discovered that bringing a friend last year was fun but made it harder to be with the group.


  Carol:  that has been my observation with ladies who bring others.  Although there are always exceptions . . . 



MrsPinup said:


> Another place I haven't tried is the Golden Horseshoe.  What is it exactly and would anyone care to join me for something there?  I am not sure why we have never stopped in there, but I walk by it many times a day when we are at DL.



O.M.G.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You'd better be careful or you'll get a whupping from one of the Kirk Wall groupies (he plays one of the Billys--or to hear them--the important Billy).  Carol:  yes, we should get a couple of shows on the schedule and Jen you cannot miss it!

Marnie--welcome!


----------



## disney-super-mom

QueenDoOver said:


> Capri!  I can't believe your little guy weighs 68 pounds!  My 8 year old weighs 71.



I know, right?!!  My good friend Cathy (who came on the first ladies trip with me) gasped when she heard how much Ryan weighed for an 11 year old boy.   His weight came off so fast though....we hardly had time to even notice while he was all bundled up under his covers, sick in bed.  He would eat a little here and there like sick kids do (jello, popsicles, a few bites of this and that), and the nurse said as long as he continued to take in fluids that he should be fine (when we thought he had the flu).  Ryan is one of those kids that just doesn't have any fat reserves though, so he dropped weight big time and fast.  Justin and I feel awful about it.  

He's getting better though and had a decent day yesterday with his eating (for him).  Hopefully today will be another good day of nutrition and calories.


----------



## disney-super-mom

*Marnie* - WELCOME! 

*Jen* - In all the times I've been to DLR, I've never been to the Golden Horseshoe or seen the Billy and the Hillbillies show either.  I'm determined to finally see them on this trip.  We should go together. 

*Melody* - You should come see the WOC with some of us after the Napa Rose dinner from the private balcony area at the GCH.  That way you don't have to fight the waiting crowds in the park on Sunday night.  Plus we plan to have some wine and/or hot cocoa to drink too.  Maybe not the very best view, but still a nice place to watch the show and relax with the girls.


----------



## MaiynaMouse

tinkermell said:


> *Marnie!* Very nice to meet you! So you caught me....LOL! I knew that I had not spelled oliebollin right, but I was too lazy to double check, thinking no one would notice the difference. Ha ha...someone who knows and has had them. Anywhos, that is too cool.  My DH's family is very Dutch. His Dad came over after the war. Practically all of my friends are Dutch too. My last name is Brinkman. I could go on.
> 
> You will have a wonderful time on the ladies trip.  In the meantime, I will share some stuff about me. My name is Melody, and at the moment have distinct privilege of being one of the oldest Divas.   This will be my fourth trip with the ladies. We do have a lot of fun, and are so glad to have you join us. My DH Dave and I have been married for 33 years.  We have 4 children ranging from 31 to 17, and 4 grandchildren 6 years to 7 months. My oldest DD Becky is a 3rd grade teacher. I go to her classroom every Thursday to help out. I get to do most of the fun things like art, crafts and cooking. Needless to say, I am very popular with the students.  I also teach preschoolers at our church on Wednesday night, and some Sunday mornings. I watch Luca my 9 month old grandson 2 days a week too. Life is busy, but I am blessed.
> 
> Please make your self at home, and chat with us as much as possible. Looking forward to seeing a picture of you, so we can put a face to your name. Welcome again!



Thanks everyone for the warm welcomes.  Melody, I can't say it's spelled right.    I've seen it spelled many different ways.  That's just the way it's spelled on the recipe I got from my grandmother who got it from her mother in law....so, I've assumed it's the "right" way....at least right for me.  

I'm a teacher as well.  I've taught 4th and 3rd and this year I changed schools which forced me to change grades as well.  This year I'm teaching 1st grade and it's been a challenge.  I've enjoyed it, though.  Funny about you helping in your daughter's class.  My mom is retiring in a couple of months and she keeps saying she's going to get bored.  She's an artist so I told her that she can come help with art in my class on Wednesdays.  I'm sure my class will love her.

Anyhow - I will get a picture posted as soon as I find one.  Unfortunately, I'm always the one behind the camera rather than in front of it.


----------



## QueenDoOver

tinkermell said:


> Okie dokie...here goes my dining schedule.
> Thanks Steph! Oh and can you take my name off of the Carnation Cafe for Sunday?
> 
> *Thursday*
> *Lunch- Rancho*
> *Dinner- Meet and Greet*
> 
> *Friday*
> *Breakfast-* On my own with granola and yogurt.
> *Princess Fantasy Faire Pics*
> *Small World?* *
> or how about jumping on the Train all together?*
> *Lunch- Carnation Cafe*
> *Dinner- Napa Rose*
> 
> *Saturday*
> *Breakfast*- On my own...
> *Pirates?*
> *Lunch- Plaza Inn*
> *Castle Pics*
> *Scavenger Hunt*
> *Prizes*
> *Dinner- Pacific Wharf/Cove Bar*
> *Fantasmic Dessert Box*
> 
> *Sunday*
> *Breakfast- Riverbelle Terrace*
> *Jungle Cruise?*
> *Lunch- BBQ Round-Up*
> *Dinner- Cafe Orleans*
> Late showing of WoC?
> 
> I just threw in those rides to get some kind of idea going. I tried to match them up to some of the locations we would already be at.



Ok, now I'm so confused.  Looked at this, looked back at front page, two different posts, and I don't know if what I should be signing up for.

I have a question for the Napa Rose ladies.  I would love to go there and enjoy the ambience.    I have looked at the menu, and while I know it may change for spring, currently I am not seeing anything too exciting to me.  Some of the appitizers look great though.  Wondering if I could join in and just order a glass of wine and an appi?  What do you think?  I know it is not my hubby's cup of tea, and so I am not likely to end up at Napa Rose anytime in the near future, if I don't take this  opportunity.  But the same could be said for Fantasmic Desert seating, so I am a bit torn.


And by the way, I finally told my husband that I wanted to go on the trip and that I had purchased the airfare.  It was completly non eventful.   Basically he just asked when he would need to pick the kids up, etc.  So much for my big plans on how I was going to deal with his rejection of my plan.  I guess we have been watching enough TV lately

We also are going to Vegas next month (I am hoping to get to see Beth and maybe Jane too) and that is his idea of Disneyland, so maybe the vacation happiness is with him


----------



## QueenDoOver

Oh, and I love the idea of throwing some rides on the schedule because it is so fun to do those as a group.

Do I need to sign up for things like the princess pictures, or just be there at the appropriate times?

Steph, 
Did you find a POC for the snack table?  If not, now that I am 100% committed, I would be willing to do that.  Just keep a running list of who's bringing what, and then let everyone know if we are getting too many duplicates, right?


----------



## tinkermell

QueenDoOver said:


> Ok, now I'm so confused.  Looked at this, looked back at front page, two different posts, and I don't know if what I should be signing up for.
> 
> I have a question for the Napa Rose ladies.  I would love to go there and enjoy the ambience.    I have looked at the menu, and while I know it may change for spring, currently I am not seeing anything too exciting to me.  Some of the appitizers look great though.  Wondering if I could join in and just order a glass of wine and an appi?  What do you think?  I know it is not my hubby's cup of tea, and so I am not likely to end up at Napa Rose anytime in the near future, if I don't take this  opportunity.  But the same could be said for Fantasmic Desert seating, so I am a bit torn.
> 
> 
> And by the way, I finally told my husband that I wanted to go on the trip and that I had purchased the airfare.  It was completly non eventful.   Basically he just asked when he would need to pick the kids up, etc.  So much for my big plans on how I was going to deal with his rejection of my plan.  I guess we have been watching enough TV lately
> 
> We also are going to Vegas next month (I am hoping to get to see Beth and maybe Jane too) and that is his idea of Disneyland, so maybe the vacation happiness is with him


Tracey, 








Anywhos, you are probably confused, cuz at the moment, there are alot of options for dining. That is why I had to write everything down from the front page and then decide. 

Oh, and it is totally fine to order just or an appetizer, drink and dessert if you want at Napa. I think some ladies did that last year. We also shared our meals, so we had room for dessert.


----------



## tinkermell

disney-super-mom said:


> *Marnie* - WELCOME!
> 
> *Jen* - In all the times I've been to DLR, I've never been to the Golden Horseshoe or seen the Billy and the Hillbillies show either.  I'm determined to finally see them on this trip.  We should go together.
> 
> *Melody* - You should come see the WOC with some of us after the Napa Rose dinner from the private balcony area at the GCH.  That way you don't have to fight the waiting crowds in the park on Sunday night.  Plus we plan to have some wine and/or hot cocoa to drink too.  Maybe not the very best view, but still a nice place to watch the show and relax with the girls.



Capri, I can hardly believe you have not seen the Billies either. What is this world coming too?  I'll go along with whoever wants. I love those guys! 

I totally forgot about watching the WoC from the Grand. Count me in!  Then if I have time later, I would still like to see it from the viewing area. I saw it from the back, over by the Wheel of Death, but I know that is not the same.


----------



## tinkermell

So good news on the tees. I received a wonderful quote, and are pleased with the tees. 

The tees will have to be a royal purple, in order for us to have a wide range of sizes. 

That is all I can tell you for now. I need to figure out the sizing better before taking orders. I believe I will be using two different companies. Hanes and Tulex. 

TTFN!


----------



## LisaCat

Howdy all!  Add me to the "Never seen the Billies" list....  

Is the WOC from GCH an open invite?  If so, I'd love to go....  can we BYOB?  If so, I'll bring a bottle of wine!

I spent most of today in and out of my kitchen, but I have a ginormous tupperware bowl  full of minestrone soup in my fridge!  Tomorrow I need to pick up some crusty sourdough bread and that will be dinner tomorrow night.  YUM!

Two weeks from tomorrow I will be back at Disneyland!  I may pop down for a day trip in February.  We have a $100 credit sitting in DH's southwest account that we will lose if it isn't used (meaning the travel is completed) by Feb 25th, so if he doesn't have anything come up, I will use it.  Can't let it go to waste, right?


----------



## karylrocks

Ooooh, royal purple sounds great. I was hoping it wouldn't be too pink or too light. It is my favorite color so I am kind of picky about my purple. Thanks for taking care of this, Mel!

I am all in for WOC from the balcony, sign me up!! Napa didn't seem too appealing to me either ($$) but I hadn't thought about just a salad or dessert or splitting with someone, so I think I will sign up for that.

And now that I am going, I can take on responsibility for something if there is still a need.


----------



## LisaCat

Lovin your Diva trip ticker there, Carol!


----------



## toocherie

QueenDoOver said:


> Wondering if I could join in and just order a glass of wine and an appi?  What do you think?



 Like Mel said that would be totally fine--or share meals--they are very good about that.  My favorite salad there is the Smiling Tiger salad (which if I eat it I pretty much end up taking my entree in a doggy bag).  It's a spicy beef on the bottom, microgreens dressed in a coconut lime dressing, and THEN tempura fried lobster!  yum yum!  



tinkermell said:


> Tracey,
> 
> We also shared our meals, so we had room for dessert.


  It's also fun to taste off other's plates!



LisaCat said:


> Howdy Is the WOC from GCH an open invite?  If so, I'd love to go....  can we BYOB?  If so, I'll bring a bottle of wine!
> 
> Two weeks from tomorrow I will be back at Disneyland!  I may pop down for a day trip in February.



Yup on the WOC and yay on the bottle of wine.  We Divas do like our wine!  

Let us know when you pop down in case any of us can pop over to see you!

I just got home from Calif. Pizza Kitchen where I had dinner with SarahMay, Vicki, her daughter Whitney and Linda.  We of course sat and chatted for over two hours!  It was so great to see Sarah--she looks even better in person than in her pics (for those who don't know she's been losing a lot of weight due to diet and exercise over the past couple of years--a total inspiration!)  And to meet Whitney--who I fear may have been overwhelmed by the chatty Divas!

Anyway, I went to Napa last night with friends "not on the Dis" and had a good time but it was a late night (I got home at midnight then had to go to work this morning).  So, yawwwwwwnnnnnn  I am going to bed soon but wanted to check in with you all and say "hi"--so 'HI"!!!!!!

P.S.  Katie--sorry you couldn't make it tonight!


----------



## LisaCat

This is the Hanes purple  http://www.sanmar.com/sanmar-servle...rple_Model_Front_2010.jpg&swatch=Purple&top=Y


----------



## LisaCat

toocherie said:


> Let us know when you pop down in case any of us can pop over to see you!



I will!  I know Trish, her son Michael and I will be down the 13th and 14th.  We fly into SNA at 10:15 Thursday morning and fly out Saturday morning at 11:25.  

My day trip in February would be most likely between the 8th and 17th.


----------



## LisaCat

Mel, do we still have the option of sending you a shirt?  If so, when do you need it?  I am leaning toward a ladies T instead of the generic adult cut....  http://www.sanmar.com/sanmar-servle...atl/LPC61_Purple_Model_Front_100310.jpg&top=Y


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

karylrocks said:


> the Golden Horseshoe is where Billy Hill and the Hillbillies play and we have some serious groupies on here.






toocherie said:


> O.M.G.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You'd better be careful or you'll get a whupping from one of the Kirk Wall groupies






tinkermell said:


> The tees will have to be a royal purple, in order for us to have a wide range of sizes.


I bought my T but I don't know if it would be considered Royal.


LisaCat said:


> Mel, do we still have the option of sending you a shirt?  If so, when do you need it?  I am leaning toward a ladies T instead of the generic adult cut....  http://www.sanmar.com/sanmar-servle...atl/LPC61_Purple_Model_Front_100310.jpg&top=Y



I prefer a ladies T also, I got mine at Pennys. It's St.John's Bay brand .


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

I forgot to say Hello and Welcome to Marnie.
 I'm Trudi, another one of the older Diva's. My DD is Sarah - Motoxprincess. I have 2 other kids, Nicole - 27 and Dustin - 22. This will be my 4th Diva trip and like I once said before, they keep getting better and better !
 I live about an hour and a half from DL so I try to get there as often as I can. I have 2 cats and 1 bird but I'm dog sitting this week and boy are my cats mad at me. I've been a Day Care Provider since 1981, love to bake and eat ! Looking forward to meeting you.
That's Sarah and my Mom in my sig pic.


----------



## LisaCat

VintageDisneyRules said:


> I prefer a ladies T also, I got mine at Pennys. It's St.John's Bay brand .



Most of my long sleeve t's are theirs, because they do them in TALL.  I have a lovely purple one of those....  If yours is that purple, it's more of a berry purple while the hanes color is more grape.


----------



## lulubelle

tinkermell said:


> Tracey,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywhos, you are probably confused, cuz at the moment, there are alot of options for dining. That is why I had to write everything down from the front page and then decide.
> 
> Oh, and it is totally fine to order just or an appetizer, drink and dessert if you want at Napa. I think some ladies did that last year. We also shared our meals, so we had room for dessert.



Mel, I was confuzeled too, until I wrote it all down and posted my meal plans!  And yes, we ordered appetizers, shared meals and bottles of wine.  But didn't we have a cake for dessert?  It was like $40 if I recall and plenty for everyone to have a piece.  We celebrated all the March birthdays.  Who amongst us is having a birthday and plans on going to NR?  I think a b-day cake is in order for dessert!



LisaCat said:


> Howdy all!  Add me to the "Never seen the Billies" list....
> 
> Is the WOC from GCH an open invite?  If so, I'd love to go....  can we BYOB?  If so, I'll bring a bottle of wine!
> 
> Two weeks from tomorrow I will be back at Disneyland!  I may pop down for a day trip in February.  We have a $100 credit sitting in DH's southwest account that we will lose if it isn't used (meaning the travel is completed) by Feb 25th, so if he doesn't have anything come up, I will use it.  Can't let it go to waste, right?



Lisa, if you bring a bottle of wine you are my new BFF! Of course everyone can view the WOC from the villas viewing area.  It's not a very good view, but we can have wine and some diva time!

And those of you who have not experienced the Billies...*GASP!* You simply must come this trip.  It is not to be missed!

Welcome, Marnie. 

I had a fabulous time tonight with Sarah, Cheryl, Vicki and her DD Whitney at CPK.  It's always so nice to visit with fellow Divas.  We missed you, Katie. 

I have to work tomorrow.  Blech.  But then get three days off.  Can't wait.  

We are getting close to our 60 day mark!


----------



## LisaCat

How did I miss Marnie's post?  Sheesh.  Where are my manners?

Welcome, Marnie from Utah!  LOL!  I will be in your fine state (SLC) in July!

I'm Lisa and I am married with one fur-child, Coco who is my almost 4 year old spoiled rotten cat.  My DH tolerates, but does not share, my Disney addiction.  I work from home, part time, selling promotional products and rubber stamp/scrapbooking products.  I am probably in the upper half of the Diva Age Bracket


----------



## LisaCat

lulubelle said:


> Lisa, if you bring a bottle of wine you are my new BFF! Of course everyone can view the WOC from the villas viewing area.  It's not a very good view, but we can have wine and some diva time!



I *always* travel with wine.  I have earned the nickname "WinoCat" from my friends on my rubberstamping board.....  I prefer reds, but will drink just about anything.  Two Buck Chuck is my friend.


----------



## jordansmomma

Please add me to Napa Rose. I will share or have an appi. Also can come to a balcony for WoC? PLEASE???

Linda~ My birthday is just days before the trip. So I am in for a birthday cake. 

Welcome to all of the new ladies.

Capri~ I hope he starts feeling better.


----------



## karylrocks

And my birthday is just days before the trip too! Deb, when is yours? Mine is Feb. 26, and turning 55 definitely qualifies me as one of the oldest Divas!


----------



## LisaCat

karylrocks said:


> And my birthday is just days before the trip too! Deb, when is yours? Mine is Feb. 26, and turning 55 definitely qualifies me as one of the oldest Divas!



My bro-in-law's birthday is 2/26.  My sister's is March 4.  Mine, sadly, will probably never be spent at Disneyland.... July 6.  I really hate having a holiday weekend birthday!


----------



## Zoemakes5

LisaCat said:


> This is the Hanes purple  http://www.sanmar.com/sanmar-servle...rple_Model_Front_2010.jpg&swatch=Purple&top=Y



LOVE that color!!!


----------



## bsblgrl23

Hi Ladies!

I think I have most of my rooms figured out.......
Tracey- could I please room with you for two nights?  It will make things easy since we are flying down at the same time.  That would be awesome!
Steph and I have emailed back and forth so I think I have sunday night nailed down so if there is anyone who has room for a wandering new diva on saturday night please let me know!  Unless I can find a hot surfer dude mentioned previously   

Please add me to the never seen the hillbillies list....as long as they have their teeth I am in!   long story that I may enlighten you with at a later date.

Welcome to Marnie!  I like that there are other new people besides me!  

I am off to bed as I have to work in the morning after 5 days off.  I am not sure I know what to do anymore.... 

nighty night!!!!!


----------



## karylrocks

bsblgrl23 said:


> Please add me to the never seen the hillbillies list....as long as they have their teeth I am in!


You betcha!


----------



## jordansmomma

karylrocks said:


> And my birthday is just days before the trip too! Deb, when is yours? Mine is Feb. 26, and turning 55 definitely qualifies me as one of the oldest Divas!



Feb 28, I will be 33
I have never seen the Billy show either.


----------



## Queenbillabong

QueenDoOver said:


> And by the way, I finally told my husband that I wanted to go on the trip and that I had purchased the airfare.  It was completly non eventful.   Basically he just asked when he would need to pick the kids up, etc.  So much for my big plans on how I was going to deal with his rejection of my plan.  I guess we have been watching enough TV lately
> 
> We also are going to Vegas next month (I am hoping to get to see Beth and maybe Jane too) and that is his idea of Disneyland, so maybe the vacation happiness is with him



Yay for TV watching   Always helpful in getting what you want   Have fun in Vegas!!!



tinkermell said:


> The tees will have to be a royal purple, in order for us to have a wide range of sizes.



Yay for royal purple - love it 

Cheryl - that salad sounds yummy!!!

Linda - my b-day is March 2, but I won't be there   You can have a toast and a piece of cake for me


----------



## toocherie

Queenbillabong said:


> Linda - my b-day is March 2, but I won't be there   You can have a toast and a piece of cake for me



Oh Theresa--come on and come!  You know you wanna . . . . .


----------



## tinkermell

Well aren't we "Chatty Cathys" since I have been on. 

Just thought I'd try and get the T-shirts up that I picked out. 

So here goes. 

They are lighter weight than the regular Beefy Tee. I also love the color and that we have a wide range of sizes. The cuts are more contemporary, and the cotton is really soft. 

*PLEASE READ!!!*

*Ok here where I am editing my post. The Winterberry is such a new color, that the screen printing place can't even get it yet. So here is my other pick. Still very pretty, but the purple does not come in 'ladies'. Go figure. So this is our only choice, if we want a nice rich purple. Click on the purple to see the color.* Kaitlyn has a tee made in this style and it still looks better IMO than the Beefy T. The sleeves are shorter, nicer neck, and it is very soft.  Still, I'm very sorry that I got everyone excited about having a 'ladies choice." 

www.hanesprintables.com/Catalog/CatalogProduct.aspx?ProductID=4980

If you go this website, you can look at the sizing under "Product Specs."

*Here is how you measure.* 

Take a tee shirt you like, and lay it flat. 

*Measure across the tee, just under the armholes. That is the *"Body Width."*
*Measure from the back neckline down to the bottom of the tee. That is the *"Body Length."*
*Measure the sleeve from the shoulder side seam to the end of the sleeve. That is the *"Sleeve Length."(top)*
* Measure from the center back of the neck to the end of your sleeve. That is the *"Sleeve Length." (CBN)*
*Measure from the shoulder side seam to shoulder side seam. That is the *"Across Shoulder"* length.
*
Now for those of you who will be sending me their tees. *
*DO NOT WASH YOUR SHIRT!!!* I was told that the dyes do not work as well on washed shirts. 

Please go ahead and start measuring yourselves. 

*PM me
* Your size
*If you want bling
*If you will be sending me your own tee. Please put your name on it somewhere.* All cotton or 50/50%.

Here is my best cost estimation for the tees. Taxes included. 

Printed tee- $12.00
Printed tee with bling- $16.00 -$18.00
Print only- $6.00
Print only with bling- $10.00- $12.00 
I decided to round things out. Any leftovers, will be a slush fund for the scavvy hunt or whatever. If I quoted _way too_ high, then I will definitely refund you all. Hope that is OK!

I'm a little unsure about the bling yet. I tried to make up some designs and started counting how many rhinestones I could possibly need. If I go a little over, I hope that is OK.

* I would like to have all of your orders by January 15th. I will also need your own tees by that time.  *
*

Oh and one more thing.

Do you want the writing on the front or the back? If on the back, then I would place it low in the middle, or on one side of the hip line. That way, hair won't cover it up. 
What do you want it to say? 
Dis Divas?
DISboard Divas?
Disneyland Divas?

Please let me know in your PM to me. I am going to keep track, and go with the votes.


Thanks and please spread the word!*


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

LisaCat said:


> Most of my long sleeve t's are theirs, because they do them in TALL.  I have a lovely purple one of those....  If yours is that purple, it's more of a berry purple while the hanes color is more grape.


The one I bought is short sheeved. It does seem to be more of a berry color.
I would like to be the same as everyone, but even with doing the measuring that Mel mentioned I know anything I don't actually try on isn't going to fit or look good.


LisaCat said:


> My bro-in-law's birthday is 2/26.  My sister's is March 4.  Mine, sadly, will probably never be spent at Disneyland.... July 6.  I really hate having a holiday weekend birthday!



Mine is July 7th.  My DH is July 6th.I haven't been on my Birthday either but wouldn't want to over that weekend.


----------



## DizNee Luver

@Steph:  Just looked at the preliminary schedule & needed to firm up meals:  so here goes.......

Please add me to the Rancho lunch on Thursday
I'd like to do the River Belle Terrace for Breakfast on Sunday & Cafe Orleans for dinner on Sunday.

Thanx!



Hello ladies, I'm hoping everyone had a great Christmas!!  Hard to believe we'll be saying goodbye to 2010 tomorrow night!!!!  The best part of that will be entering 2011, which means our trip is just around the corner!!! 

Hello & Welcome to the newest ladies!! 

I'm on the list for the shirts, but do I need to send money soon??


----------



## MamaKate

Mel~  Thank you soooo much for all the work you're doing on the shirts.  I love the color.

Welcome to Marnie .



toocherie said:


> P.S.  Katie--sorry you couldn't make it tonight!





lulubelle said:


> I had a fabulous time tonight with Sarah, Cheryl, Vicki and her DD Whitney at CPK.  It's always so nice to visit with fellow Divas.  We missed you, Katie.



I really wish I was able to make it .  I needed a break.  I actually didn't get off of work until almost 6pm so there was no way I was going to make it.  It has been really hectic around here with all the year end stuff .  I just feel a little bad for Laila because her birthday was non existent yesterday, but I'll make it up to her .

It's sounds like you all had a great time!!


----------



## toocherie

tinkermell said:


> Well aren't we "Chatty Cathys" since I have been on.
> 
> Just thought I'd try and get the T-shirts up that I picked out.
> 
> 
> In the meantime, go ahead and start measuring yourselves. I will be going out again today to double check.



Melody thank you for all your work on this!  I can probably do the women's 2x but the issue with women's shirts for me is that the sleeves are so dang short--I like the sleeve part a little longer.  So will probably opt for a man's shirt.  I'm wondering if I can get it early to try it on and make sure it fits and then send it to you?  



MamaKate said:


> I just feel a little bad for Laila because her birthday was non existent yesterday, but I'll make it up to her .
> 
> It's sounds like you all had a great time!!



I not only missed you but I was hoping to give Laila a birthday hug!


----------



## QueenDoOver

I love the shirts and am glad to have a ladies style.  Thanks Mel!

Cheryl-That salad sounds fabulous at Napa Rose and I am going to sign up, if just to eat that salad!

We could actually have a "Happy Diva Day" cake at Napa Rose!  I am all for that if we don't have any birthdays to celebrate, and will gladly chip in either way.  I have only had their gluten free cake, so would love to try one of the regulars.

Ok, put Carrie and I down for Napa Rose and World of Color viewing from Grand California Day.


----------



## wendylady36

*_runs in_* big hugs to everyone! *_runs out_*


----------



## MrsPinup

Ok, so a Billy-date needs to be put on the schedule.  What about Friday for lunch?  



LisaCat said:


> Mel, do we still have the option of sending you a shirt?  If so, when do you need it?  I am leaning toward a ladies T instead of the generic adult cut....  http://www.sanmar.com/sanmar-servle...atl/LPC61_Purple_Model_Front_100310.jpg&top=Y



I really like the ladies cut too.  Would we need to order these ourselves and send them to you Mel?

I went to check the SW flights to DL from here to OC.  They list the wanna get away flights at $58!   I selected it and clicked OK and then they tell me that they cannot give me that rate, they only have $84 flights available.  Boooo....  I don't like tricking people out of deals.  Hopefully I can get my flight paid for in the next few days.  Waiting on the army....


----------



## tinkermell

*Ladies!!*

 I had to make some changes in the t-shirt. 

*Please go back to my original post #2062 and re-read!!!! *

Sorry for any inconvenience and confusion!


----------



## MrsPinup

Which post?


----------



## tinkermell

MrsPinup said:


> Which post?


Sorry! 

*#2062!! *


----------



## Califgirl

Hi Ladies.  Sorry I have not been keeping up on this thead, but I needed something fun to look forward to so I thought I would at least put in my dining options.

Thursday: Rancho for lunch
              Meet & Greet at Carousel.  (Have we decided are we bringing strictly candy or some sort of snacks, too?)

Friday: Maybe the Billy's show

Sunday: lunch at the BBQ.

Not sure what night you're doing WoC from the VGC balcony, but that sounds fun.

I think someone was asking about March birthdays. Mine is later that month, if things go well I might get to spend my birthday in WDW (right after the girls trip to DLR).  But don't envy me unless you'd like to trade places with me right now - and trust me you don't.

Welcome to all the new ladies.  I can't wait to see everyone in March.  It's fun to have something to get excited about.
Chris


----------



## tinkermell

Califgirl said:


> Hi Ladies.  Sorry I have not been keeping up on this thead, but I needed something fun to look forward to so I thought I would at least put in my dining options.
> 
> Thursday: Rancho for lunch
> Meet & Greet at Carousel.  (Have we decided are we bringing strictly candy or some sort of snacks, too?)
> 
> Friday: Maybe the Billy's show
> 
> Sunday: lunch at the BBQ.
> 
> Not sure what night you're doing WoC from the VGC balcony, but that sounds fun.
> 
> I think someone was asking about March birthdays. Mine is later that month, if things go well I might get to spend my birthday in WDW (right after the girls trip to DLR).  But don't envy me unless you'd like to trade places with me right now - and trust me you don't.
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies.  I can't wait to see everyone in March.  It's fun to have something to get excited about.
> Chris


Hi Chris!

It's good to see you around!


----------



## tinkermell

toocherie said:


> Melody thank you for all your work on this!  I can probably do the women's 2x but the issue with women's shirts for me is that the sleeves are so dang short--I like the sleeve part a little longer.  So will probably opt for a man's shirt.  I'm wondering if I can get it early to try it on and make sure it fits and then send it to you?
> !


Cheryl, don't think I will be able to get it from them, and get it back and forth in time. I have Kaitlyn's tee that has been washed many times. The measurement of hers is pretty true to form for the measurements given on the Hane's website. I hope this helps.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Hey ladies  Hope you all have a wonderful New Years.

Steph, can you sign Mom and I up for Napa on Friday and Saturday night Fantasmic (we're doing it big!!). It's still up in the air for Napa, but we really want to do F! for sure.


----------



## Queenbillabong

toocherie said:


> Oh Theresa--come on and come!  You know you wanna . . . . .



I really do wanna, but it's just not in the cards for this trip.  I have to take care of some business and will definitely be on for the next one   I'll miss everyone though - but I'm sure it will be tons of fun and I'll be extremely jealous!


----------



## tinkermell

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Hey ladies  Hope you all have a wonderful New Years.
> 
> Steph, can you sign Mom and I up for Napa on Friday and Saturday night Fantasmic (we're doing it big!!). It's still up in the air for Napa, but we really want to do F! for sure.


Courtney!!!

Where in the world have you been pretty girl??  I keep meaning to PM you, and then I get busy and forget. Please forgive me! 

 Did you see my post #2062?? Very impotant stuff!! LOL!! 

How are you? How is your family?


----------



## tinkermell

wendylady36 said:


> *_runs in_* big hugs to everyone! *_runs out_*


Hey Wendygirl!! 
I almost missed this!

How are you? How was your Christmas? How is your sister? 

We miss you around here. 

Have you considered joining us in March? Huh huh?


----------



## karylrocks

tinkermell said:


> Well aren't we "Chatty Cathys" since I have been on.


Mel, that phrase definitely puts you in the over 50 group! I used to have one.....



tinkermell said:


> Please go ahead and start measuring yourselves.


Tag Fairy? 

I love the purple and figured out my size. I just need to make sure I want that tee rather than sending one and will let you know. Thanks!


----------



## tinkermell

karylrocks said:


> Mel, that phrase definitely puts you in the over 50 group! I used to have one.....
> 
> *Me too!!!!*
> 
> Tag Fairy?
> 
> *Uh oh!!!! *
> 
> I love the purple and figured out my size. I just need to make sure I want that tee rather than sending one and will let you know. Thanks!


Okie dokie!


----------



## sierranevada

Hey Step - Maiyna Mouse and I will be rooming together at the GCH!  I think she sent you a pm or email but we both are doing the meet and greet, Napa Rose on Friday and then WoC viewing deck that evening at the Grand. Scavenger hunt on Sat and Fantasmic on Sat evening and celebration round up lunch. Let us know how we want to work the F! Tickets. We could have vacation planning do it since some of us are at the Grand - just a suggestion.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

karylrocks said:


> Mel, that phrase definitely puts you in the over 50 group! I used to have one.....



I had one too !


----------



## LisaCat

VintageDisneyRules said:


> I had one too !



My cousin who is a few years older than me had one.  I was an incurable tom-boy and didn't care much for dolls....


----------



## MrsPinup

Here is my dining schedule:
Thursday: Lunch at Rancho
              Dinner - meet and greet
Friday: Breakfast - on my own
          Lunch- Golden Horseshoe for the Billy Show
          Dinner- Napa
Saturday: Breakfast - Carnation Cafe
              Lunch - Plaza Inn, I will be meeting you all, but bringing my own stuff
              Dinner - Cove Bar (after SH)
              Fantasmic Dessert
Sunday: Breakfast - on my own
            Lunch - Celebration round up BBQ
            Dinner - I will be here through dinner, but didn't see what dinner options there were for Sunday night.

Do I need to reserve the fantasmic dessert on my own?


----------



## disney-super-mom

Califgirl said:


> Hi Ladies.  Sorry I have not been keeping up on this thead, but I needed something fun to look forward to so I thought I would at least put in my dining options.
> 
> Meet & Greet at Carousel.  (Have we decided are we bringing strictly candy or some sort of snacks, too?)
> 
> Not sure what night you're doing WoC from the VGC balcony, but that sounds fun.



Hi Chris, good to see you. 

Everyone can bring candy and/or some sort of snacks for the "pupu bar". 

WOC from the VGC balcony will be on Friday after the Napa dinner.


----------



## tinkermell

disney-super-mom said:


> Hi Chris, good to see you.
> 
> Everyone can bring candy and/or some sort of snacks for the "pupu bar".
> 
> WOC from the VGC balcony will be on Friday after the Napa dinner.


Oooooh.....I have a really good Pupu appetizer.  Count me in for that!!!


----------



## mommaU4

*Hello ladies!!! 
Wow, lots of planning going on since I've last popped in here. Love it!! Still makes me sad I won't be there. I will miss seeing good friends and meeting all the new group members. Oh well.....next time for sure! 

Just wanted to wish you all a safe and fun New Years Eve. I hope 2011 brings you many wonderful things and much happiness. *


----------



## disney-super-mom

Beth - Happy New Year!  We're going to miss you! :-(


----------



## disney-super-mom

Anyone know where the best deal is on park tickets right now?


----------



## tinkermell

disney-super-mom said:


> Anyone know where the best deal is on park tickets right now?


The Disneyland website is offering a promotion until April. That is the only one I see at the moment. Not sure about some of the other travel sites.


----------



## stacielee

mommaU4 said:


> *Hello ladies!!!
> Wow, lots of planning going on since I've last popped in here. Love it!! Still makes me sad I won't be there. I will miss seeing good friends and meeting all the new group members. Oh well.....next time for sure!
> 
> Just wanted to wish you all a safe and fun New Years Eve. I hope 2011 brings you many wonderful things and much happiness. *



I know how you feel, I feel the same way   Wish I could join all of you, maybe we should send them a picture of us to hold up when they do photos!!

And with F&W being canceled, that's another one we won't get to do  

I will be out there when I take Christine back to school January 28-30 so hopefully some of us can meet up, and again for MouseAdventure, which is April 10.  Heather and I will be there April 8-11.  I posted a status on Facebook for anyone who is attending MA to let me know and we'll start some meal planning.  We're thinking about doing the Surf's Up breakfast on April 10 before MA.  Then Christine graduates on May 28 so the whole family will be out there sometime during that week before until May 29 or 30.  Can't believe they would have graduation on Memorial Day weekend!!



tinkermell said:


> The Disneyland website is offering a promotion until April. That is the only one I see at the moment. Not sure about some of the other travel sites.



That's the one they usually have every year January-April, either Adult tickets for kids prices or Buy 3 get 5 days.

Check the website wildatwork.com.  If your employer is on their list, there are discounts available which are better than any others I've seen.  Luckily DH's employer is registered. 

Hope to meet all the new ladies at some point this year, and I expect LOTS of pictures of everyone.


----------



## karylrocks

I am planning to get my ticket from the DL website - $182 for a 4-day PH. I haven't really found anything better than that except by a dollar or two.

I am thinking it would be nice to see when people are arriving/leaving so that we can plan to ride together. It would be nice to share a cab rather than take the shuttle. I will be arriving at SNA on Thursday at 9:30am and leaving Sunday at 7pm. Anyone else around those times?

Stacie - I wish I could do MA with you! I am already pushing it with our cruise in February and this trip in March so I am not even going to try for that. I should probably take the rest of the year off of DL and maybe get an AP on the next ladies trip and go again later in 2012 - maybe I can catch another MA then. We will be in Phoenix in July - maybe we could get together! I am also planning to go to Tucson to see my niece.


----------



## stacielee

karylrocks said:


> I am planning to get my ticket from the DL website - $182 for a 4-day PH. I haven't really found anything better than that except by a dollar or two.
> 
> I am thinking it would be nice to see when people are arriving/leaving so that we can plan to ride together. It would be nice to share a cab rather than take the shuttle. I will be arriving at SNA on Thursday at 9:30am and leaving Sunday at 7pm. Anyone else around those times?
> 
> Stacie - I wish I could do MA with you! I am already pushing it with our cruise in February and this trip in March so I am not even going to try for that. I should probably take the rest of the year off of DL and maybe get an AP on the next ladies trip and go again later in 2012 - maybe I can catch another MA then. We will be in Phoenix in July - maybe we could get together! I am also planning to go to Tucson to see my niece.



That would be great!!  Although it's usually not wise to come here in July!!!  That's when I moved here in 1987.  We'll be gone part of the month to DH's family reunion, do you know when you'll be here?


----------



## tinkermell

mommaU4 said:


> *Hello ladies!!!
> Wow, lots of planning going on since I've last popped in here. Love it!! Still makes me sad I won't be there. I will miss seeing good friends and meeting all the new group members. Oh well.....next time for sure!
> 
> Just wanted to wish you all a safe and fun New Years Eve. I hope 2011 brings you many wonderful things and much happiness. *


*Happy*
*New *
*Year* 
*to you too Beth!!*


----------



## DizNee Luver

I love seeing everything coming together on the schedule!! Thanx Steph for all your hard work!!

Jen I'd love to join you for the Billy's show for lunch on Friday!!

Is anyone interested in doing a Character breakfast friday morning??

I guess I didn't realize the Plaza Inn served lunch & dinner.......guess I never paid much attention.....lol  Might have to give that a try when the others go on Saturday before the Scavenger Hunt!  What kind of food do they serve?

For those still around Monday morning.....how does Mimi's sound for breakfast?

Happy New Years Ladies!!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

DizNee Luver said:


> I guess I didn't realize the Plaza Inn served lunch & dinner.......guess I never paid much attention.....lol  Might have to give that a try when the others go on Saturday before the Scavenger Hunt!  What kind of food do they serve?



Here's the menu. I've eaten there a few times and the food is very good.
http://allears.net/dlr/din/menu/men_plz.htm

Fellow Scavy committee, I see our names down for Pacific Wharf but aren't we correcting the results during that time? Or are we doing it right there?
Maybe I  missed a post somewhere
 Happy New Year everyone !!!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Mel, I'll need  your address so I can send my shirt and money to you.


----------



## MamaKate

Steph~ I was reading the first page and I think for the Fantasmic Viewing, it's best if everyone books it theirselves.  It will be less confusing that way.

Also, I think we were going for the 1st show of the evening (someone correct me if I'm wrong ).



Califgirl said:


> Hi Ladies.  Sorry I have not been keeping up on this thead, but I needed something fun to look forward to so I thought I would at least put in my dining options.
> 
> Chris



Hey Chris, How are you feeling .


----------



## MamaKate

*Happy New Years Ladies.  May 2011 be a Fabulous year for all .*​


*Meet & Greet*:  Just an FYI the meet & greet committee will be posting further details within the next couple weeks so keep a look out.  I will also be sending PM's and/or messages on FB to those on the list of attendess.


----------



## 21yankees

MamaKate said:


> Steph~ I was reading the first page and I think for the Fantasmic Viewing, it's best if everyone books it theirselves.  It will be less confusing that way.
> 
> Also, I think we were going for the 1st show of the evening (someone correct me if I'm wrong ).



I'll update page 1 about the first showing. Also I agree on everyone reserving their own. We all need to ensure we call 30 days out.  Is this the same phone number as Disney dining or is it another one?


steph


----------



## 21yankees

*We need phone cards. On our previous trips we have had a card (little bigger than a buisness card) with everyone (those that want to share, not required at all) their cellphone number and whether they have text or not. I'm doing the schedule cards for everyone on the trip and don't think I'll have time to do the phone cards. Is there someone out there that would like to be the POC for all of the numbers and/or make cards for all those attending. The cards help a great deal for when changes occur (last year the group Billy Hill show was cancelled and a few ladies texted everyone so they didn't head over and then find out) or if you want to meet up with a group. Please let me know if you're interested. Thanks 


steph*


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

21yankees said:


> *We need phone cards. On our previous trips we have had a card (little bigger than a buisness card) with everyone (those that want to share, not required at all) their cellphone number and whether they have text or not. I'm doing the schedule cards for everyone on the trip and don't think I'll have time to do the phone cards. Is there someone out there that would like to be the POC for all of the numbers and/or make cards for all those attending. The cards help a great deal for when changes occur (last year the group Billy Hill show was cancelled and a few ladies texted everyone so they didn't head over and then find out) or if you want to meet up with a group. Please let me know if you're interested. Thanks
> 
> 
> steph*




Steph,

I'd be more than happy to do this.  I'm sure that I could even get them laminated at work so they hold up for those water rides.  Only downside is that I won't be able to give them out until the Meet and Greet.  

So for anyone that is interested in being on the phone card, please PM the following information:

DIS Name
Real Name
Phone Number (with area code)
Text - Yes or No

Did I forget anything? If anyone is interested, I can also include everyone's email addresses on a full sheet of paper that I could also give out so we have sort of a directory for after the trip.  Just an idea.  Let me know what you think.

Jodi


----------



## 21yankees

Thank you so much Jodi. No worries on handing out at the Meet & Greet, that's when I hand out the schedules as well.

I'm going to copy your post and put it on the first page for reference.

Thanks again. 

steph


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

I'm curious, what does everyone plan to were to Napa Rose?  I'm trying to decide if I want to deal with going back to the hotel to get dressed up.  I know that I'll probably never go again so I should go but I have to dress up everyday for work and sometimes doing it on vacation doesn't sound fun.  I know, I'm just whinning.  But I thought it would help me decide if I knew what others are doing.

I did read on the website that the Napa Rose does have a room that accomodates 30.  If this can be reserved, that would eliminate have to make multiple reservations.  I'm not sure who you would call do this but it might be something to look into.

Steph,

Can you please add me to the lunch on Friday at the Horseshoe?  Thanks.  I miss the show last month when I was there and would love to see it this time.  Thanks.

Jodi


----------



## tinkermell

Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> Steph,
> 
> I'd be more than happy to do this.  I'm sure that I could even get them laminated at work so they hold up for those water rides.  Only downside is that I won't be able to give them out until the Meet and Greet.
> 
> So for anyone that is interested in being on the phone card, please PM the following information:
> 
> DIS Name
> Real Name
> Phone Number (with area code)
> Text - Yes or No
> 
> Did I forget anything? If anyone is interested, I can also include everyone's email addresses on a full sheet of paper that I could also give out so we have sort of a directory for after the trip.  Just an idea.  Let me know what you think.
> 
> Jodi


Jodi,

Thankyou so much for stepping up to help with the phone list. 

I will get you that info right away.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Oh ladies........we're at 60 Days!!!!!  Just saying........


----------



## MamaKate

*Steph*~ I just noticed on the first page that you have Tracey listed as the POC for the snack table???  This was one of the things the Meet & Greet committee was going to take care of and we assigned Laurie (DizNee Luver) to handle that.

We will be posting more details in the next week or so including cost, game ideas, snack table, food/drinks,...etc.


----------



## MamaKate

QueenDoOver said:


> Steph,
> Did you find a POC for the snack table?  If not, now that I am 100% committed, I would be willing to do that.  Just keep a running list of who's bringing what, and then let everyone know if we are getting too many duplicates, right?



Okay I just read back and found this.  I don't know how I (or the rest of the committee missed it earlier .  One of should have responded earlier .

*Tracey*~Maybe you can get with Laurie and you 2 can figure something out??  I know Laurie has already ordered the bags for the snacks.


----------



## MrsPinup

Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> I'm curious, what does everyone plan to were to Napa Rose?  I'm trying to decide if I want to deal with going back to the hotel to get dressed up.  I know that I'll probably never go again so I should go but I have to dress up everyday for work and sometimes doing it on vacation doesn't sound fun.  I know, I'm just whinning.  But I thought it would help me decide if I knew what others are doing.
> Jodi



I was going to dress up 

Happy New Years everyone! 
I would have said that sooner, but yesterday was all about recovery


----------



## DizNee Luver

MamaKate said:


> Okay I just read back and found this.  I don't know how I (or the rest of the committee missed it earlier .  One of should have responded earlier .
> 
> *Tracey*~Maybe you can get with Laurie and you 2 can figure something out??  I know Laurie has already ordered the bags for the snacks.



Tracey if you want to organize who's bring what that would be fine.....I'm doing the gift bags (for the snacks) & name tags......just let me know one way or the other.


----------



## karylrocks

Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> If anyone is interested, I can also include everyone's email addresses on a full sheet of paper that I could also give out so we have sort of a directory for after the trip.  Just an idea.  Let me know what you think.
> 
> Jodi


I was thinking it would be nice to have a directory to give out at the meet & greet, maybe including a picture and any information people want to share like address, family, etc.  When I was new last year I thought it would be nice because it gets overwhelming when you find yourself with 40 other people trying to remember who is who. If anyone is interested in that I can put it together, maybe just a little booklet directory.

Aaaack, 60 days!?! Isn't it time to make reservations?


----------



## 21yankees

Tomorrow we need to make Priority Seatings for:

Carnation Café  Friday - Lunch 2 or 3 people needed to make priority seating. (if we can get 3 people each for a table of 4 we should all be able to eat at the same time) How does 1130 sound?

Lisa - lisacat 
Trish
Steph - 21yankees - I can make one
Katie - mamakate
Linda - Lullabelle
Bree - Lullabellesdd
Cheryl - toocherie
Ms. Sally 
Carol - karylrocks
Vicki - CoMickey
Melody - Tinkermell
Deb - jordansmomma

Napa - Friday Dinner Need people to make priority seating phone calls. Not sure how many, what's the biggest table available here? What time do you all want to eat?

Melody - Tinkermell
Jodi Luvs Disney - Jodi
tocherie - Cheryl
Ms. Sally
disney-super-mom - Capri
mamakate - Katie
Sierra Nevada - Bridget
Mary Jo - Mary Jo
lulubelle - Linda 
LulubellesDD - Bree
4fosterkids - Jill
CoMickey - Vicki
MrsPinup - Jen
bsblgrl23 - Vicki
karylrocks - Carol
farmgirljen - Jen
Queendoover - Tracey
Carrie
prettyprincessbelle - Courtney
Felicia
MaiynaMouse - Marnie
SKWDW - Kathy
LisaCat - Lisa
Trish
Deb - jordansmomma



steph


----------



## disney-inspired

21yankees said:


> Tomorrow we need to make Priority Seatings for:
> 
> Carnation Café  Friday - Lunch 2 or 3 people needed to make priority seating. (if we can get 3 people each for a table of 4 we should all be able to eat at the same time) How does 1130 sound?
> 
> Lisa - lisacat
> Trish
> Steph - 21yankees - I can make one
> Katie - mamakate
> Linda - Lullabelle
> Bree - Lullabellesdd
> Cheryl - toocherie
> Ms. Sally
> Carol - karylrocks
> Vicki - CoMickey
> Melody - Tinkermell
> Deb - jordansmomma
> 
> Napa - Friday Dinner Need people to make priority seating phone calls. Not sure how many, what's the biggest table available here? What time do you all want to eat?
> 
> Melody - Tinkermell
> Jodi Luvs Disney - Jodi
> tocherie - Cheryl
> Ms. Sally
> disney-super-mom - Capri
> mamakate - Katie
> Sierra Nevada - Bridget
> Mary Jo - Mary Jo
> lulubelle - Linda
> LulubellesDD - Bree
> 4fosterkids - Jill
> CoMickey - Vicki
> MrsPinup - Jen
> bsblgrl23 - Vicki
> karylrocks - Carol
> farmgirljen - Jen
> Queendoover - Tracey
> Carrie
> prettyprincessbelle - Courtney
> Felicia
> MaiynaMouse - Marnie
> SKWDW - Kathy
> LisaCat - Lisa
> Trish
> Deb - jordansmomma
> 
> 
> 
> steph



I'll be there for the carnation cafe!


----------



## disney-inspired

Just a few updates,
I won't be able to stay at the hotel this time around, sorry girls!
I will be at the meet & greet though and sometime in the parks. I don't know how work (if any) will be this upcoming semester so I can't really commit to much.


----------



## toocherie

Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> I'm curious, what does everyone plan to were to Napa Rose?  I'm trying to decide if I want to deal with going back to the hotel to get dressed up.  I know that I'll probably never go again so I should go but I have to dress up everyday for work and sometimes doing it on vacation doesn't sound fun.  I know, I'm just whinning.  But I thought it would help me decide if I knew what others are doing.



I will call on Napa Rose.

Jodi--Napa is a place where you can dress up or not.  Last week when I went two of our group wore black dress pants with nice tops.  One of our group had jeans, a tee and tennis shoes.  We were sitting at the Chef's Counter and no one cared.  You will see a large mix of people in the restaurant because many come straight to (or are going straight to) the parks.  The restaurant is used to it.  I think it depends on the occasion--I will probably at least wear black pants.


----------



## toocherie

What time do we want to go to Napa Rose?  5:30?  6:00 p.m.?  later?


----------



## lulubelle

I can call for CC tomorrow, Steph.  Party of 4, 11:30 am, right?

As far as NR, Cheryl is right.  I try to at least wear dress pants and nice sandals.  (I usually wear flip flops in the park).  But honestly, I am usually in a Disney tee. That would be awesome if we got the private room.  I think we have enough ladies going this year.  Last year I think there were 13 or 14 of us.  And I the early time, 5:30 or 6:00 gives us plenty of time to enjoy the experience and still get back to the parks if we want!


----------



## 21yankees

toocherie said:


> I will call on Napa Rose.
> 
> Jodi--Napa is a place where you can dress up or not.  Last week when I went two of our group wore black dress pants with nice tops.  One of our group had jeans, a tee and tennis shoes.  We were sitting at the Chef's Counter and no one cared.  You will see a large mix of people in the restaurant because many come straight to (or are going straight to) the parks.  The restaurant is used to it.  I think it depends on the occasion--I will probably at least wear black pants.





lulubelle said:


> I can call for CC tomorrow, Steph.  Party of 4, 11:30 am, right?
> 
> As far as NR, Cheryl is right.  I try to at least wear dress pants and nice sandals.  (I usually wear flip flops in the park).  But honestly, I am usually in a Disney tee. That would be awesome if we got the private room.  I think we have enough ladies going this year.  Last year I think there were 13 or 14 of us.  And I the early time, 5:30 or 6:00 gives us plenty of time to enjoy the experience and still get back to the parks if we want!



Thank you both. 

steph


----------



## 21yankees

Saturday Priority Seatings Need to be Made on Tuesday 4 January 10:

*Carnation Cafe - Saturday - Breakfast*Priority Seating Required - 2 people needed to call
Trudi - vintagedisneyrules
Sarah - motoxprincess
Bridget -Sierra Nevada 
Laurie - DizNee Luver
Queen Do Over - Tracey
Carrie
Michelle - Zoemakes5
Juliette
Jen - farmgirljen
Jen - MrsPinup



steph


----------



## QueenDoOver

21yankees said:


> Saturday Priority Seatings Need to be Made on Tuesday 4 January 10:
> 
> *Carnation Cafe - Saturday - Breakfast*Priority Seating Required - 2 people needed to call
> Trudi - vintagedisneyrules
> Sarah - motoxprincess
> Bridget -Sierra Nevada
> Laurie - DizNee Luver
> Queen Do Over - Tracey
> Carrie
> Michelle - Zoemakes5
> Juliette
> Jen - farmgirljen
> Jen - MrsPinup
> 
> 
> 
> steph



I don't mind calling, but what time are we thinking?  Will the park open at 8? I would be inclined to go with 10 or 10:30 myself, as I tend do merge breakfast and lunch when I eat out.  What were you all thinking?

I don't remember when everything else was occuring though.
T


----------



## QueenDoOver

QueenDoOver said:


> I don't mind calling, but what time are we thinking?  Will the park open at 8? I would be inclined to go with 10 or 10:30 myself, as I tend do merge breakfast and lunch when I eat out.  What were you all thinking?
> 
> I don't remember when everything else was occuring though.
> T



I love quoting myself

Went back and looked at schedule again.    SH at 1:30 and group picture just before that 1:00?  Lunch at Plaza before that 12:00?  Pirate Ride penciled in, perhaps at 11:15?   

So if we do breakfast at Carnation Cafe at 10:00,(show up at 9:45), then we could enter the park, do some attractions, gather some fast passes etc before eating.  Then go off to Pirates as soon as we are done, if you want to go on the group ride.

That's how I would play it

Let me know what you think.

T


----------



## QueenDoOver

MamaKate said:


> Okay I just read back and found this.  I don't know how I (or the rest of the committee missed it earlier .  One of should have responded earlier .
> 
> *Tracey*~Maybe you can get with Laurie and you 2 can figure something out??  I know Laurie has already ordered the bags for the snacks.





DizNee Luver said:


> Tracey if you want to organize who's bring what that would be fine.....I'm doing the gift bags (for the snacks) & name tags......just let me know one way or the other.


No worries Gals, I am happy to help however it ends up.  Laurie, that is great and I will keep the ongoing list and then get it to you.  So Ladies, I have cleaned out my PM's so start sending, and I will let you know if we end up with a big surplus of something.



karylrocks said:


> I was thinking it would be nice to have a directory to give out at the meet & greet, maybe including a picture and any information people want to share like address, family, etc.  When I was new last year I thought it would be nice because it gets overwhelming when you find yourself with 40 other people trying to remember who is who. If anyone is interested in that I can put it together, maybe just a little booklet directory.
> 
> Aaaack, 60 days!?! Isn't it time to make reservations?



Great idea!


disney-inspired said:


> Just a few updates,
> I won't be able to stay at the hotel this time around, sorry girls!
> I will be at the meet & greet though and sometime in the parks. I don't know how work (if any) will be this upcoming semester so I can't really commit to much.



Glad you can make it at all Cristabel.  That is great.  I'm only sneaking in a little visit too


Speaking of which!  Hey gals, when I ate at CC for lunch last time, the food was so rich, it made me quite ill for the day.  So I am skipping that meal.  But, I really had a great time visiting with everyone at that meal, so I decided I am just going to party crash  I will stop by, take pictures and chat.  Is there a list to put me on for that??

I do sort of want to try the Matterhorn Sunday there one day.


----------



## LisaCat

Happy New Year, everyone!

I think I'm caught up, but I don't remember what I just read.....  I will be happy to be back "on schedule" tomorrow!  LOL!


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

toocherie said:


> I will call on Napa Rose.
> 
> Jodi--Napa is a place where you can dress up or not.  Last week when I went two of our group wore black dress pants with nice tops.  One of our group had jeans, a tee and tennis shoes.  We were sitting at the Chef's Counter and no one cared.  You will see a large mix of people in the restaurant because many come straight to (or are going straight to) the parks.  The restaurant is used to it.  I think it depends on the occasion--I will probably at least wear black pants.





lulubelle said:


> I can call for CC tomorrow, Steph.  Party of 4, 11:30 am, right?
> 
> As far as NR, Cheryl is right.  I try to at least wear dress pants and nice sandals.  (I usually wear flip flops in the park).  But honestly, I am usually in a Disney tee. That would be awesome if we got the private room.  I think we have enough ladies going this year.  Last year I think there were 13 or 14 of us.  And I the early time, 5:30 or 6:00 gives us plenty of time to enjoy the experience and still get back to the parks if we want!




Thanks to both of you for the advice.  I'm still on the fence but leaning towards going.  I think it will be alot of fun with such a big group.  Getting the private room would be wonderful.  I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## MamaKate

21yankees said:


> Tomorrow we need to make Priority Seatings for:
> 
> Carnation Café  Friday - Lunch 2 or 3 people needed to make priority seating. (if we can get 3 people each for a table of 4 we should all be able to eat at the same time) How does 1130 sound?
> 
> Lisa - lisacat
> Trish
> Steph - 21yankees - I can make one
> Katie - mamakate
> Linda - Lullabelle
> Bree - Lullabellesdd
> Cheryl - toocherie
> Ms. Sally
> Carol - karylrocks
> Vicki - CoMickey
> Melody - Tinkermell
> Deb - jordansmomma
> 
> steph



Steph~ I'll make of the the PS's for Carnation Cafe tomorrow .

Also Cheryl, if for some reason they won't let you book for the whole group at Napa just send me a message and I can call and make another one .


----------



## jordansmomma

I can make a reservation for CC if needed, just let me know what time.


----------



## jordansmomma

I just saw there were 3 ppl making ressies already for CC, so I won't.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

QueenDoOver said:


> I don't mind calling, but what time are we thinking?  Will the park open at 8? I would be inclined to go with 10 or 10:30 myself, as I tend do merge breakfast and lunch when I eat out.  What were you all thinking?
> 
> I don't remember when everything else was occuring though.
> T



When DD Sarah and I said we wanted to eat at CC for breakfast Sarah said we would go at park opening. She is also planning to make a ressie.


----------



## CoMickey

If you need my help in making any of the ressies I am happy to help.  From what I could find it looks like you have enough for CC?  If not please let me know and if any other calls are needed let me know.


----------



## QueenDoOver

VintageDisneyRules said:


> When DD Sarah and I said we wanted to eat at CC for breakfast Sarah said we would go at park opening. She is also planning to make a ressie.



OK.  I may not be able to join you for that one.   With just two mornings in the park, I don't know if I can miss that lovely first hour.  My friend does have magic morning, so maybe they will let me in with her  Then I could be ready to eat at 8

So we need a 4 and a 6?  Anyone else have a preferred time?


----------



## 21yankees

Okay Carnation Cafe lunch on Friday (3 Jan 10) for a table of 6 at 1120. The CM said he wasn't sure if that they were serving lunch or breakfast at that time. I kept the reservation thinking it should be lunch. Does anyone have any recent/first hand experience? He said the next table of 6 wouldn't be available until 1210.


steph


----------



## tinkermell

21yankees said:


> Okay Carnation Cafe lunch on Friday (3 Jan 10) for a table of 6 at 1120. The CM said he wasn't sure if that they were serving lunch or breakfast at that time. I kept the reservation thinking it should be lunch. Does anyone have any recent/first hand experience? He said the next table of 6 wouldn't be available until 1210.
> 
> 
> steph


Thanks Steph!  I would think that 11:20 would be serving lunch at that time! If not, then that is OK too.  I'll take one of those spots! 

Do we need to make ressies for Cafe Orleans Sunday night?


----------



## MamaKate

21yankees said:


> Okay Carnation Cafe lunch on Friday (3 Jan 10) for a table of 6 at 1120. The CM said he wasn't sure if that they were serving lunch or breakfast at that time. I kept the reservation thinking it should be lunch. Does anyone have any recent/first hand experience? He said the next table of 6 wouldn't be available until 1210.
> 
> 
> steph



I just wanted to clarify the date for lunch at Carnation Cafe.  If we are doing it for Friday March 4th we can't start booking until tomorrow (1/4/11).  Did you book for Thursday or Friday Steph .

If Carnation Cafe is for lunch on Thursday, I won't be able to make it.  I'll still be at work .


----------



## 21yankees

MamaKate said:


> I just wanted to clarify the date for lunch at Carnation Cafe.  If we are doing it for Friday March 4th we can't start booking until tomorrow (1/4/11).  Did you book for Thursday or Friday Steph .
> 
> If Carnation Cafe is for lunch on Thursday, I won't be able to make it.  I'll still be at work .



 I reserved for Thursday. So tomorrow I'll call and get it rescheduled for the 4th. Can you tell I'm having one of those Mondays.  The snow day for the kids and my late start at work are affecting my few working brain cells this morning.

I hope you all have a nice day.

steph


----------



## disney-super-mom

MamaKate said:


> I just wanted to clarify the date for lunch at Carnation Cafe.  If we are doing it for Friday March 4th we can't start booking until tomorrow (1/4/11).  Did you book for Thursday or Friday Steph .
> 
> If Carnation Cafe is for lunch on Thursday, I won't be able to make it.  I'll still be at work .



Shoot, not sure how I missed not being on the list for lunch at CC on Friday, but if there is still time to include me on the list and in the count for a reservation, please count me in.


----------



## toocherie

so I can't make the Napa reservation until tomorrow either, right?


----------



## karylrocks

So it looks like Steph is making a CC ressie for 6 and Katie and Linda are making ones for 4, and we are shooting for around 11:30. Adding Capri to the list will still leave us with one open spot so it looks good.


----------



## DizNee Luver

My experience in the past is if you want to book for March 4, you call on January 4 (not always exactly the 60 days)  It will be the same for the gals wanting to do the Fantasmic & WoC ressies....but one month out.


----------



## lulubelle

Yes.  I just got off the phone with Disney Dining and cannot make a reservation until tomorrow for CC.  I will call back then.  Laurie is correct.  They say 60 days, but it's not really 60 days (we are at 59 days today).  It's the 4th to the 4th.


----------



## Zoemakes5

Home sick today.  Damn stomach flu.

Could you take me (and Juliette) off the list for Carnation breakfast?  I just don't think it will work well with Scavenger hunt for me.  

I'm getting so excited for the trip!


----------



## sierranevada

toocherie said:


> so I can't make the Napa reservation until tomorrow either, right?



On a whim, I called my contact at vacation planning that I use every trip to ask about the private room at Napa Rose.  She said it is a $2500 fee to reserve the room + dinner!!  So that let's that out.  She did offer to call the hostess today and ask what the best way to book a party of 25 would be and let me know.  I will post what she says when she gets back to me this afternoon.  If we have to break it into a couple of ressies instead of one big one, I can also call tomorrow for NR.

And just realized that I need to be taken off the CC breakfast - for some reason, I thought I was on for lunch.  So could Marnie & I be added for both Fri CC lunch and Sat Plaza Inn lunch?  Sorry for the late notice - been traveling and got a nasty cold so have been curled up in bed!


----------



## toocherie

sierranevada said:


> On a whim, I called my contact at vacation planning that I use every trip to ask about the private room at Napa Rose.  She said it is a $2500 fee to reserve the room + dinner!!  So that let's that out.  She did offer to call the hostess today and ask what the best way to book a party of 25 would be and let me know.  I will post what she says when she gets back to me this afternoon.  If we have to break it into a couple of ressies instead of one big one, I can also call tomorrow for NR.



Ok--let me know!  Thanks!


----------



## disney-super-mom

Thanks to everyone making reservations for us!


----------



## sierranevada

toocherie said:


> Ok--let me know!  Thanks!



She just called back and said that she can make the reservation for us spilt into 2 tables.  It would have to be either at 5:30 or 8:30.  Let me know and I will give her the okay to do it.


----------



## toocherie

sierranevada said:


> She just called back and said that she can make the reservation for us spilt into 2 tables.  It would have to be either at 5:30 or 8:30.  Let me know and I will give her the okay to do it.



Oh definitely the 5:30!  8:30 is way too late especially if some want to see fireworks or F! or WOC.

Thanks so much to you and to her!  I counted 25 people is that what you had?


----------



## sierranevada

toocherie said:


> Oh definitely the 5:30!  8:30 is way too late especially if some want to see fireworks or F! or WOC.
> 
> Thanks so much to you and to her!  I counted 25 people is that what you had?



I would have picked 5:30 also - was planning on going up to the viewing deck that evening for WoC and some wine!   And yes, I counted 25 people.  I will have her take care of it!


----------



## toocherie

sierranevada said:


> I would have picked 5:30 also - was planning on going up to the viewing deck that evening for WoC and some wine!   And yes, I counted 25 people.  I will have her take care of it!



AWESOME!!!!! Thanks so much.  (and please thank her for us)


----------



## tinkermell

toocherie said:


> AWESOME!!!!! Thanks so much.  (and please thank her for us)


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

sierranevada said:


> On a whim, I called my contact at vacation planning that I use every trip to ask about the private room at Napa Rose.  She said it is a $2500 fee to reserve the room + dinner!!  So that let's that out.  She did offer to call the hostess today and ask what the best way to book a party of 25 would be and let me know.  I will post what she says when she gets back to me this afternoon.  If we have to break it into a couple of ressies instead of one big one, I can also call tomorrow for NR.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Holy Moly!!!! Who would have thought???


----------



## MrsPinup

Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> Holy Moly!!!! Who would have thought???



You mean to tell me you didn't want us each to pay $100 for dinner?


----------



## tinkermell

MrsPinup said:


> You mean to tell me you didn't want us each to pay $100 for dinner?


And then some!!!


----------



## tinkermell

*Just a friendly reminder to order your tee, if you have not done so yet. *

*Thankyou!*


----------



## Zoemakes5

tinkermell said:


> *Just a friendly reminder to order your tee, if you have not done so yet. *
> 
> *Thankyou!*



I still need to do that, but I don't have a tape measurer!  Doh!  Can you tell me if they run true to size?   If so, a men's large would be what I'm looking for.


----------



## BillyFan

Hi strangers!
It looks like I most likely won't be able to make it to the girls' trip this year.  If something crazy happens, and I am able to go, I will let you know.  
So, Steph, can you please take me off any lists that I am on.


----------



## karylrocks

Tina, I hope thinks change and you can make it after all!

5:30 sounds good for Napa; thanks for taking care of that Bridget!

It looks like we have 15 now for CC lunch, so maybe 2 people should reserve for 6. Or would it be easier to get 4 tables of 4?


----------



## disney-inspired

Steph, can you please remove me from the scavenger hunt list. Thanks


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

Thanks to everyone that as PM'd me their information for the phone cards.  The list is coming together great.   Below is the list of people I have information for.  If you're not on the list and are interested in being on the phone card, just keep the information coming.  I'm getting pretty excited about the trip - just think - this time in 2 months we'll be partying it up luau style . 

Bridget (Sierranevada)
Capri (disney-super-mom)
Cheryl (Toocherie)
Courtney (Prettyprincessbelle)
Debbie (Jordansmomma)
Jen (MrsPinup)
Laurie (DizNee Luver)
Lisa (LisaCat)
Melody (Tinkermell)
Michelle (Zoemakes5)
Tracy (QueenDoOver)
Vicki (bsblgrl23)
Vicki (CoMickey)


----------



## DizNee Luver

Tina I was looking forward to meeting you.....hopefully something will change & you'll still be able to join in!!!!

Thanx Jodi for doing the phone cards!!! 

Ladies making ressies for March 4.......don't forget that today is the day!!!

Do we have enough people making the Carnation Cafe breakfast for Sat, March 5 ressie??

I did make a couple ressies today for Michelle & I.....but did them for 4 people.....she has a friend that might be joining us but if someone decides late they want to join us....we'll have a spot (I also can make changes if we have more than 4 that want to do this):

Surf's Up with Mickey on Friday, March 4 at 8:10
Ariel's for the WoC dining package, Friday, March 4 at 6:00

Let me know if interested!!

Have a wonderful Tuesday!!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

I only just skimmed the last few pages...  Is anyone wanting to do CC for breakfast with my mom and I at 8:00am on Saturday?  I need to know how many to make the ressie for.  Thanks!


----------



## DizNee Luver

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> I only just skimmed the last few pages...  Is anyone wanting to do CC for breakfast with my mom and I at 8:00am on Saturday?  I need to know how many to make the ressie for.  Thanks!



I'll do it early.....I'm on the list but never really saw times for the breakfast!


----------



## MamaKate

Okay I made a PS for Carnation Cafe on 3/4 @ 12:10pm.

I tried to get it for around 11:30 but the CM told me that they don't make PS's between 11:00 and Noon so they can switch from breakfast to lunch???  But I thought Steph was able to make a PS for 11:20????

What times did everyone else get?


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

DizNee Luver said:


> I'll do it early.....I'm on the list but never really saw times for the breakfast!



Okay, If I don't hear from anyone else I'll still go ahead and make it for 4.  So I an call for this tomorrow (the 5th) right?


----------



## 21yankees

MamaKate said:


> Okay I made a PS for Carnation Cafe on 3/4 @ 12:10pm.
> 
> I tried to get it for around 11:30 but the CM told me that they don't make PS's between 11:00 and Noon so they can switch from breakfast to lunch???  But I thought Steph was able to make a PS for 11:20????
> 
> What times did everyone else get?



CM called back today to let me know that they switched my PS to 1210 and then I let them know to move it to the 4th. All set. 

Thanks Katie.


steph


----------



## disney-super-mom

BillyFan said:


> Hi strangers!
> It looks like I most likely won't be able to make it to the girls' trip this year.  If something crazy happens, and I am able to go, I will let you know.
> So, Steph, can you please take me off any lists that I am on.



Oh no Tina, I'm so sorry to hear this!  I'll really miss seeing you and your cute little smiling face.  I hope somehow you find a way to make it.


----------



## tinkermell

BillyFan said:


> Hi strangers!
> It looks like I most likely won't be able to make it to the girls' trip this year.  If something crazy happens, and I am able to go, I will let you know.
> So, Steph, can you please take me off any lists that I am on.


Tina!! That bums me out!!

I hope something crazy happens, and you will be able to make it after all. You will be missed!


----------



## sierranevada

Okay ladies - we have a reservation for Napa Rose on Fri 3/4 for 25 people spilt into two tables at 5:30 (thanks Vacation Planning!).

Cheryl & I thought it would be helpful to have Vacation Planning make our Fantasmic! reservation for us - I have been using the same person there for the last 4 years for all my trips - she is great.  Since we are looking at Sat 3/5 for the 9 pm show, she can make the ressie on 2/5.  The cost is $60/pp (just confirmed price).  If you would like to be included in the group reservation, please send a check for $60 to:

Bridget Russell
5193 Westport Way
Union City, CA  94587

I will NOT deposit the checks until Vacation Planning confirms the reservation.  I need the checks before Feb. 3rd to give her an accurate count.

Please PM me if you have any questions.  If everyone would prefer to call individually, that works too but we thought this would be an easier way to do it.

Getting excited ladies!!


----------



## sierranevada

MamaKate said:


> Okay I made a PS for Carnation Cafe on 3/4 @ 12:10pm.
> 
> I tried to get it for around 11:30 but the CM told me that they don't make PS's between 11:00 and Noon so they can switch from breakfast to lunch???  But I thought Steph was able to make a PS for 11:20????
> 
> What times did everyone else get?





21yankees said:


> CM called back today to let me know that they switched my PS to 1210 and then I let them know to move it to the 4th. All set.
> 
> Thanks Katie.
> 
> steph



I went ahead and called CC since it looks like we are at 15 people now for that lunch and got a 12:10 PS for 4 people.  They could not do 6 people at that time - next PS for 6 people was 1 pm.  

So I did 4, Steph did 6 - Katie, how many was your PS for?


----------



## lulubelle

MamaKate said:


> Okay I made a PS for Carnation Cafe on 3/4 @ 12:10pm.
> 
> I tried to get it for around 11:30 but the CM told me that they don't make PS's between 11:00 and Noon so they can switch from breakfast to lunch???  But I thought Steph was able to make a PS for 11:20????
> 
> What times did everyone else get?





sierranevada said:


> I went ahead and called CC since it looks like we are at 15 people now for that lunch and got a 12:10 PS for 4 people.  They could not do 6 people at that time - next PS for 6 people was 1 pm.
> 
> So I did 4, Steph did 6 - Katie, how many was your PS for?



I called CC today and got 12:00 for a party of 4 for March 4th.  Now we have too many tables, right?  Well check counts a few weeks before the trip and if I need to cancel, I will.

Bridget, that is wonderful news about F!  I will send you a check for Brianne and I this week.  Thank you so much!


----------



## MamaKate

Bridget~ Thanks for looking into Fantasmic .  I mail out a check this week.



sierranevada said:


> I went ahead and called CC since it looks like we are at 15 people now for that lunch and got a 12:10 PS for 4 people.  They could not do 6 people at that time - next PS for 6 people was 1 pm.
> 
> So I did 4, Steph did 6 - Katie, how many was your PS for?



My table was also for 6, so we now have enough for 20 people .  We should just keep all the ressies for now just in case anyone else forgot to sign up .


----------



## sierranevada

MamaKate said:


> Bridget~ Thanks for looking into Fantasmic .  I mail out a check this week.
> 
> 
> 
> My table was also for 6, so we now have enough for 20 people .  We should just keep all the ressies for now just in case anyone else forgot to sign up .



I'm with you - we already added 3 people in the last two days so more may follow.  I can always cancel mine since it is only for 4 which leaves us with PS for 16 - we are at 15 now.  A lot can happen in 2 months!


----------



## disney-super-mom

sierranevada said:


> Okay ladies - we have a reservation for Napa Rose on Fri 3/4 for 25 people spilt into two tables at 5:30 (thanks Vacation Planning!).
> 
> Cheryl & I thought it would be helpful to have Vacation Planning make our Fantasmic! reservation for us - I have been using the same person there for the last 4 years for all my trips - she is great.  Since we are looking at Sat 3/5 for the 9 pm show, she can make the ressie on 2/5.  The cost is $60/pp (just confirmed price).  If you would like to be included in the group reservation, please send a check for $60 to:
> 
> Bridget Russell
> 5193 Westport Way
> Union City, CA  94587
> 
> I will NOT deposit the checks until Vacation Planning confirms the reservation.  I need the checks before Feb. 3rd to give her an accurate count.
> 
> Please PM me if you have any questions.  If everyone would prefer to call individually, that works too but we thought this would be an easier way to do it.
> 
> Getting excited ladies!!



That's awesome Bridget!  I will get a check out to you tomorrow!


----------



## disney-super-mom

MamaKate said:


> My table was also for 6, so we now have enough for 20 people .  We should just keep all the ressies for now just in case anyone else forgot to sign up .





sierranevada said:


> I'm with you - we already added 3 people in the last two days so more may follow.  I can always cancel mine since it is only for 4 which leaves us with PS for 16 - we are at 15 now.  A lot can happen in 2 months!



Even though I'm not on the CC lunch list on the front page, I'll be there for one of the extra spots, which you probably already knew, but thought I would mention again.


----------



## tinkermell

Ok, now that we are on a roll for dining ressies, who is going for sure to Cafe Orleans Sunday night? I am! 

I know some of you signed up for Sunday, but that was for either lunch or dinner. Well if you look at our lists, most of you who signed up, are going to the BBQ round up for lunch. So that only leaves dinner for Cafe Orleans.  

Check it out....it is a little confusing. 

Anywhos, we need a little more ladies to join in!! Come on....you know you want to!


----------



## karylrocks

Yay for ressies! 

So for Carnation Cafe we have:
12:00 for 4 - Linda
12:10 for 4 - Bridget
12:10 for 6 - Katie
12:10 for 6 - Steph

I think that is great and if we don't end up filling those spots we can cancel the 12:00 and still all have the same time. Perfect!

Bridget, thanks so much for the Napa ressie! That is awesome. I have never eaten there and am really looking forward to it.


----------



## LisaCat

WOO HOO!  Thanks for making the ressies!!!!!


----------



## 21yankees

Thank you all for the reservation phone calls. I've updated everyone's changes (that have occured since my last update).

Also as Mel pointed out there are names on a list (or two) that aren't assigned to a particular meal. Please check page 1 to ensure you are signed up for the meals you want to go to. thanks


Steph


----------



## disney-super-mom

I didn't really sign up for any of the counter service places since they don't require a reservation, but of course I know I'll be at the Cove Bar after the Scavenger hunt.  

I'll probably be eating at the Plaza Inn for lunch before the Scavenger hunt, but on the other hand I'm very tempted to just grab a couple of bacon wrapped asparagus skewers at the Bengal BBQ for lunch instead. 

A big thank you to all those keeping us organized, planning events, designing t-shirts, and making reservations!


----------



## jordansmomma

Capri~ I love Bengal BBQ! The skewers are so tasty!


----------



## DizNee Luver

I've never had Bengel BBQ.......really should fix that!

Good Morning Ladies!!!!


----------



## disney-super-mom

jordansmomma said:


> Capri~ I love Bengal BBQ! The skewers are so tasty!



Love Bengal BBQ!  One of my favorite places that I never miss! 



DizNee Luver said:


> I've never had Bengel BBQ.......really should fix that!
> 
> Good Morning Ladies!!!!



What?!!! 

Yes, that must be fixed!  This trip you must go and try a skewer with me.


----------



## DizNee Luver

disney-super-mom said:


> What?!!!
> 
> Yes, that must be fixed!  This trip you must go and try a skewer with me.



I know......my bad   Will make it a point to try it this time!!!


----------



## 21yankees

Morning ladies!

Tonight (after my kids are in bed) I'll be starting our new thread. As we get closer to the trip we go through pages in a day, we're close to our limit right now. This way we get to start fresh as we count down to our trip .

I'll post when I'm about to do it. I'll also post when the new thread is ready to be commented on. I think I'm going to move some of the information around in hope that it will be less confusing. 


steph


----------



## MrsPinup

I am so confused with all the ressies, but I am just going to sit back and go with the flow. 

Bestest news yet....My flight is booked!!!    I am flying in SW on Thursday at 10:50am.  Anyone else around that time and want to share a shuttle or something?


----------



## tinkermell

Hi ladies!!

I just decided to send a PM to those I have not heard yet for the tees. Sorry about my nagging, but next week is going to come real fast. I also will be gone this weekend, so I won't be seeing your PMs until i get back. 

Anywhos...  I have been trying to PM Diana/desquared. The DIS will not let me get through. Do I have it spelled right? I even tried it this way, Desquared. 

If anyone knows, please contact me. 

I also put in a blurb about dining. I had noticed that a few of the ladies are not signed up for anything, or very few meals. Namely Wendy/pooh!!! Chris! Patty!


----------



## disney-super-mom

MrsPinup said:


> I am so confused with all the ressies, but I am just going to sit back and go with the flow.
> 
> Bestest news yet....My flight is booked!!!    I am flying in SW on Thursday at 10:50am.  Anyone else around that time and want to share a shuttle or something?



Debra and I get into SNA (Orange County/Santa Ana) at 11:08am, so we could share a cab with you.


----------



## Queenbillabong

tinkermell said:


> Anywhos...  I have been trying to PM Diana/desquared. The DIS will not let me get through. Do I have it spelled right? I even tried it this way, Desquared.



Mel, I think it's actually deesquared...........


----------



## DizNee Luver

Did we get the Carnation Cafe Breakfast for the 5th reserved??  I know Sarah was calling for a group of 4 at 8am, but do we have someone calling for the other 3 on the list?? I could call for another group of 4....just need to know if they all want the same time.


----------



## disney-super-mom

*Melody and Bridget *- I have checks in the mail for you both. 

I am getting SO excited!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

DizNee Luver said:


> Did we get the Carnation Cafe Breakfast for the 5th reserved??  I know Sarah was calling for a group of 4 at 8am, but do we have someone calling for the other 3 on the list?? I could call for another group of 4....just need to know if they all want the same time.



Yep, I have a 8:00am ressie for 4 for Saturday, March 5th at Carnation Cafe.


----------



## limace

Hi, All! I'm relatively new to this thread-I've been lurking off and on for awhile-but thought I would actually post since it looks like I'm going to be able to tag along.  Hope I'm not too late!  I'm friends with Jen (farmgirljen) and she's been keeping me in the loop.

My name is Sara, and I live in Oregon with husband David and three children, 13, 4 and 1.  I am the Disney fanatic in our family, though everyone else goes along with me.  I went to WDW last year for my 40th birthday, and then did a relatively spontaneous trip last spring to DL, so you'd think I'd had enough.  Nope.  And I'm desperately excited at the idea of being able to go without my family .  Love being there with them, but it's so much more work (plus none of them will get out of bed and get going in the morning and so they are always making me crazy because we miss so much).

Anyway, I'm impressed at all the organizational work that has gone into this trip and really hope I can join you.


----------



## tinkermell

limace said:


> Hi, All! I'm relatively new to this thread-I've been lurking off and on for awhile-but thought I would actually post since it looks like I'm going to be able to tag along.  Hope I'm not too late!  I'm friends with Jen (farmgirljen) and she's been keeping me in the loop.
> 
> My name is Sara, and I live in Oregon with husband David and three children, 13, 4 and 1.  I am the Disney fanatic in our family, though everyone else goes along with me.  I went to WDW last year for my 40th birthday, and then did a relatively spontaneous trip last spring to DL, so you'd think I'd had enough.  Nope.  And I'm desperately excited at the idea of being able to go without my family .  Love being there with them, but it's so much more work (plus none of them will get out of bed and get going in the morning and so they are always making me crazy because we miss so much).
> 
> Anyway, I'm impressed at all the organizational work that has gone into this trip and really hope I can join you.


Hi Sara! Welcome!! 

So you must be one of the friends Jen has by her name. 

Glad you decided to join in our chats. It makes it nicer for us to get to know you better, and visa versa!

I am also married to a Dave, going on 34 years.  Have 4 children and 4 grandchildren. They all live near by, so life is always busy. 

Looking forward to meeting both you and Jen. 

Oh, and if you are interested in a Tee shirt, let me know. 

Melody or Mel


----------



## DizNee Luver

Hi Sara!!!  Where in Oregon are you???  I'm Laurie, married almost 27yrs, 7 kids (3 bio/4 adopted)........huge Disney luver!!!!  I'm in Salem, but have also lived in North Bend & Medford!!!  Can't wait to meet you at Disneyland!!

I think I'll call in another 8am ressie for Carnation Cafe since we have 7 people signed up for breakfast & still haven't seen where anyone has done it.....hate to have 7 people show up for a table of 4.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sarah.....just got off the phone with Disney Dining & they were able to just up your ressie to 8 people......they'll put two tables together!!!!  So the March 5th breakfast at Carnation Cafe is now all reserved for the 7 people that signed up for that meal.......ONE SPOT AVAILABLE!!!   Thanx Sarah for calling this in!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

We have 31 people signed up for the Celebration BBQ for Saturday, March 6 at 1:30..........I believe Sarah is signed up to call in, but I would guess we need 4 more to do so as well.  4 parties of 6 & 1 party of 7 = 31.  I could call in a grouping.......who else could call tomorrow morning?

We also need to call for the Cafe Orleans dinner that evening.....right now 3 people are signed up.......for those who wanted to eat at Cafe Orleans.....would you like to join this meal.....need to know before we call in the ressie tomorrow morning.  I can call this at the same time I call on the BBQ.


----------



## limace

DizNee Luver said:


> Hi Sara!!!  Where in Oregon are you???  I'm Laurie, married almost 27yrs, 7 kids (3 bio/4 adopted)........huge Disney luver!!!!  I'm in Salem, but have also lived in North Bend & Medford!!!  Can't wait to meet you at Disneyland!!.



Hi Melody and Laurie, and thanks for the welcomes .  

Laurie, I live in Eugene and work in Corvallis-my family is all from Keizer, though, so right up your way.  And with 7 kids you must be even MORE excited than I am to get away!

I'll try and figure out my logistics and tshirt, etc, right away and get back to everyone...think Jen and I will have to go out for margaritas and do some serious planning.


----------



## DizNee Luver

limace said:


> Hi Melody and Laurie, and thanks for the welcomes .
> 
> Laurie, I live in Eugene and work in Corvallis-my family is all from Keizer, though, so right up your way.  And with 7 kids you must be even MORE excited than I am to get away!
> 
> I'll try and figure out my logistics and tshirt, etc, right away and get back to everyone...think Jen and I will have to go out for margaritas and do some serious planning.



So is Jen from Eugene as well??  Do you happen to know who the 3rd person is that was going?  Jen signed up for the Meet-n-Greet party for her & 2 friends....I'm doing the name tags & was missing your name & the 3rd person......lol  Thanx for any help on this you can give me!!!

So did you grow up in Keizer/Salem area?
Yes, very excited to go & ready for a break.  My bio sons are 25, 23, 21 (the 23 & 21 yr olds still live here) & then we did foster care for 8 yrs & adopted 4 little ones we had in our homes from infants.  Anthony is 9, ADHD with some behavior issues.......Adaleah is 5, extreme seperation anxiety issues & we have twin 3 yr olds; Shyann & Michayla who are delayed, autistic & have some medical issues as well.  So I'm a mom full-time & really can't wait to get out of the house & take a break!!


----------



## 21yankees

DizNee Luver said:


> We have 31 people signed up for the Celebration BBQ for Saturday, March 6 at 1:30..........I believe Sarah is signed up to call in, but I would guess we need 4 more to do so as well.  4 parties of 6 & 1 party of 7 = 31.  I could call in a grouping.......who else could call tomorrow morning?
> 
> We also need to call for the Cafe Orleans dinner that evening.....right now 3 people are signed up.......for those who wanted to eat at Cafe Orleans.....would you like to join this meal.....need to know before we call in the ressie tomorrow morning.  I can call this at the same time I call on the BBQ.



I believe Sarah was going to call their manager through Disney Dining to make a large reservation. Could be wrong though.


----------



## DizNee Luver

21yankees said:


> I believe Sarah was going to call their manager through Disney Dining to make a large reservation. Could be wrong though.



That would be great......I'll just wait to see if she needs help then!!!


----------



## LisaCat

DizNee Luver said:


> I've never had Bengel BBQ.......really should fix that!



Neither have I.  Sounds like I need to try it!


----------



## LisaCat

MrsPinup said:


> I am so confused with all the ressies, but I am just going to sit back and go with the flow.
> 
> Bestest news yet....My flight is booked!!!    I am flying in SW on Thursday at 10:50am.  Anyone else around that time and want to share a shuttle or something?



You get in at 10:50 or is that when you leave Sac?  Trish and I are on the flight out at 10:50 (I think) that gets into SNA at 12:10


----------



## LisaCat

tinkermell said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> I just decided to send a PM to those I have not heard yet for the tees. Sorry about my nagging, but next week is going to come real fast. I also will be gone this weekend, so I won't be seeing your PMs until i get back.



ACK!  Thanks for saying something!  I tried to order my t's yesterday and my rep was unavailable and I forgot to call back!!!!  Just ordered.  Sheesh.  What a dingbat I was yesterday!


----------



## LisaCat

limace said:


> Hi, All! I'm relatively new to this thread-I've been lurking off and on for awhile-but thought I would actually post since it looks like I'm going to be able to tag along.  Hope I'm not too late!  I'm friends with Jen (farmgirljen) and she's been keeping me in the loop.
> 
> My name is Sara, and I live in Oregon with husband David and three children, 13, 4 and 1.  I am the Disney fanatic in our family, though everyone else goes along with me.  I went to WDW last year for my 40th birthday, and then did a relatively spontaneous trip last spring to DL, so you'd think I'd had enough.  Nope.  And I'm desperately excited at the idea of being able to go without my family .  Love being there with them, but it's so much more work (plus none of them will get out of bed and get going in the morning and so they are always making me crazy because we miss so much).
> 
> Anyway, I'm impressed at all the organizational work that has gone into this trip and really hope I can join you.



Welcome, Sara!  And there is no such thing as "enough" Disney!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Hey Steph, can you take Mom and I off for Napa?

We'll probably be doing some of the counter service meals, but I'll look and give you for sure which ones.

Mel, I'm PM'ing you right now about the shirts.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

DizNee Luver said:


> Sarah.....just got off the phone with Disney Dining & they were able to just up your ressie to 8 people......they'll put two tables together!!!!  So the March 5th breakfast at Carnation Cafe is now all reserved for the 7 people that signed up for that meal.......ONE SPOT AVAILABLE!!!   Thanx Sarah for calling this in!!!



Okay cool!  



DizNee Luver said:


> We have 31 people signed up for the Celebration BBQ for Saturday, March 6 at 1:30..........I believe Sarah is signed up to call in, but I would guess we need 4 more to do so as well.  4 parties of 6 & 1 party of 7 = 31.  I could call in a grouping.......who else could call tomorrow morning?
> 
> We also need to call for the Cafe Orleans dinner that evening.....right now 3 people are signed up.......for those who wanted to eat at Cafe Orleans.....would you like to join this meal.....need to know before we call in the ressie tomorrow morning.  I can call this at the same time I call on the BBQ.





21yankees said:


> I believe Sarah was going to call their manager through Disney Dining to make a large reservation. Could be wrong though.





DizNee Luver said:


> That would be great......I'll just wait to see if she needs help then!!!



I'm am going to call first thing in the morning. If I can't make one big reservation I will let you know. My mom will make one too if need be.


----------



## 21yankees

I can make one too if needed. Thanks Sarah


Also I contacted MaryJo and we're good for 100+ more pages. So instead of starting a new thread I'm going to move some of the information around in hopes making the info less confusing. 



steph


----------



## DizNee Luver

I'll just watch for you to post tomorrow morning Sarah......and if we need to call, we will do that!!!

What do we want to do about the Cafe Orlean's???  I'm still willing to call in for the 3 of us......but we still have some people that wanted to do Cafe Orleans but haven't committed to a meal, day or time.  I think I'll make the ressie for 6 & hopefully we'll have 3 more that want to join myself, Melody & Steph!


----------



## MamaKate

DizNee Luver said:


> I'll just watch for you to post tomorrow morning Sarah......and if we need to call, we will do that!!!
> 
> What do we want to do about the Cafe Orlean's???  I'm still willing to call in for the 3 of us......but we still have some people that wanted to do Cafe Orleans but haven't committed to a meal, day or time.  I think I'll make the ressie for 6 & hopefully we'll have 3 more that want to join myself, Melody & Steph!



I can be taken off the list for Cafe Orleans.  I'd like to do it, but I don't have room to squeeze it in anywhere.  I'll be leaving Sunday early evening so Sunday for dinner doesn't work for me .


----------



## MamaKate

*JUST AN FYI:*  The cost per person for the Meet & Greet will be $15.  I will be sending out PM's and messages through Facebook with details on where to send payments and other information.  So be on the lookout .

Also in the upcoming weeks I will be buying drinks and such when I find them on sale so if anyone has any special requests, please let me know.  There will be a mixture of sodas (diet & regular), water bottles, beer (regular & lite), wine (white & red), and of course Malibu Rum & juice.  Just so you know, I'm not a wine or beer expert so if you're not happy with my selections, tough .  Seriously though any input on inexpensive wines or a preference for beers are appreciated (but not guaranteed to be there).


----------



## jordansmomma

tinkermell said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> I just decided to send a PM to those I have not heard yet for the tees. Sorry about my nagging, but next week is going to come real fast. I also will be gone this weekend, so I won't be seeing your PMs until i get back.
> 
> Anywhos...  I have been trying to PM Diana/desquared. The DIS will not let me get through. Do I have it spelled right? I even tried it this way, Desquared.
> 
> If anyone knows, please contact me.
> 
> I also put in a blurb about dining. I had noticed that a few of the ladies are not signed up for anything, or very few meals. Namely Wendy/pooh!!! Chris! Patty!



Thanks for the nagging Mel 

I will send you my info. 



MamaKate said:


> *JUST AN FYI:*  The cost per person for the Meet & Greet will be $15.  I will be sending out PM's and messages through Facebook with details on where to send payments and other information.  So be on the lookout .
> 
> Also in the upcoming weeks I will be buying drinks and such when I find them on sale so if anyone has any special requests, please let me know.  There will be a mixture of sodas (diet & regular), water bottles, beer (regular & lite), wine (white & red), and of course Malibu Rum & juice.  Just so you know, I'm not a wine or beer expert so if you're not happy with my selections, tough .  Seriously though any input on inexpensive wines or a preference for beers are appreciated (but not guaranteed to be there).



My request would be Raspberry vodka, it's in a raspberry colored bottle. I know Linda likes it too!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

limace said:


> Hi, All! I'm relatively new to this thread-I've been lurking off and on for awhile-but thought I would actually post since it looks like I'm going to be able to tag along.  Hope I'm not too late!  I'm friends with Jen (farmgirljen) and she's been keeping me in the loop.
> 
> My name is Sara, and I live in Oregon with husband David and three children, 13, 4 and 1.  I am the Disney fanatic in our family, though everyone else goes along with me.  I went to WDW last year for my 40th birthday, and then did a relatively spontaneous trip last spring to DL, so you'd think I'd had enough.  Nope.  And I'm desperately excited at the idea of being able to go without my family .  Love being there with them, but it's so much more work (plus none of them will get out of bed and get going in the morning and so they are always making me crazy because we miss so much).
> 
> Anyway, I'm impressed at all the organizational work that has gone into this trip and really hope I can join you.


Welcome aboard!


DizNee Luver said:


> Sarah.....just got off the phone with Disney Dining & they were able to just up your ressie to 8 people......they'll put two tables together!!!!  So the March 5th breakfast at Carnation Cafe is now all reserved for the 7 people that signed up for that meal.......ONE SPOT AVAILABLE!!!   Thanx Sarah for calling this in!!!


That's great that we'll all be seated together, we won't have to shout across other tables to each other.




MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Okay cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm am going to call first thing in the morning. If I can't make one big reservation I will let you know. My mom will make one too if need be.



.


----------



## MrsPinup

LisaCat said:


> You get in at 10:50 or is that when you leave Sac?  Trish and I are on the flight out at 10:50 (I think) that gets into SNA at 12:10



I am flying into Anaheim at 10:50.  I took an earlier flight so I could spend as much time as possible in the wonder


----------



## tinkermell

*Laurie,* Thanks for taking care of our ressies for Sunday night! I think making a ressie for 6 is perfect. I'm sure someone will want to join us. If not, then it's just us Three Mouseketeers!! 

*Katie*, a good bottle of red is called "Pillar Box Red." I buy it from Costco for about $7.00 and it even has a screw top!  Seriously, for the price it is good and has won some awards. Thanks! 

One more thing. I have some samples of the tees. The color is really pretty, and they are very soft, so I am pleased.


----------



## Zoemakes5

I'll join the ladies for Sunday evening at Cafe Orleans.  Having the BBQ in the afternoon, I'm not sure how hungry I'll be, but I'm up for hanging out and having some pomme frites!  
Laurie, let me know if you think I need to make another reservation.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Zoemakes5 said:


> I'll join the ladies for Sunday evening at Cafe Orleans.  Having the BBQ in the afternoon, I'm not sure how hungry I'll be, but I'm up for hanging out and having some pomme frites!
> Laurie, let me know if you think I need to make another reservation.



I'll add you to my "mental" list.......that will leave 2 spots open for the ressie of 6!!


----------



## disney-super-mom

MrsPinup said:


> I am flying into Anaheim at 10:50.  I took an earlier flight so I could spend as much time as possible in the wonder



I posted this earlier, but in case you missed it, Debra and I get into SNA at 11:08am, so we could share a cab with you.


----------



## sierranevada

I thought it might be helpful to compile everyone's flight schedules in case some one wants to share taxis/shuttles.  If you are interested, copy the info below and add your information.

Name--------Airport---------Arrival---------Departure
Bridget-----------SNA---------3/3 2:11 pm------3/6 5:35 pm


----------



## DizNee Luver

Ressie for Cafe Orleans on Sunday, March 6 is at 6:30, party of 6.  We have 2 spots available!!!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Good Morning!

*Sunday, March 6, 2011 - 1:30pm
Big Thunder BBQ*
I made a reservation for 24 people and my mom made one for 10 so we have 5 extra spots for the BBQ on Sunday (Pix's name is on the list twice so it's really 30 signed up so far).  Anything over 24 people had to be paid in advance so we split it up.

I also have a ressie for *House Of Blues for Friday night at 5:30pm*.  My mom and I want to try it.  I made the ressie for 4 so if anyone would like to join us let me know.


----------



## karylrocks

Thanks Bridget, great idea!

Name--------Airport---------Arrival---------Departure
Bridget--------SNA--------3/3 2:11 pm------3/6 5:35 pm
Carol----------SNA--------3/3 9:30 am------3/6 7:00 pm


----------



## tinkermell

sierranevada said:


> I thought it might be helpful to compile everyone's flight schedules in case some one wants to share taxis/shuttles.  If you are interested, copy the info below and add your information.
> 
> Name--------Airport---------Arrival---------Departure
> Bridget-----------SNA---------3/3 2:11 pm------3/6 5:35 pm


Great idea, even though I don't need it. 



DizNee Luver said:


> Ressie for Cafe Orleans on Sunday, March 6 is at 6:30, party of 6.  We have 2 spots available!!!


Thanks Laurie!  If I am still full from the BBQ, I will probably just have some fries and beignets. LOL!! 



MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> *Sunday, March 6, 2011 - 1:30pm
> Big Thunder BBQ*
> I made a reservation for 24 people and my mom made one for 10 so we have 5 extra spots for the BBQ on Sunday (Pix's name is on the list twice so it's really 30 signed up so far).  Anything over 24 people had to be paid in advance so we split it up.
> 
> I also have a ressie for *House Of Blues for Friday night at 5:30pm*.  My mom and I want to try it.  I made the ressie for 4 so if anyone would like to join us let me know.


Thanks Sarah!!!


----------



## sierranevada

MamaKate said:


> *JUST AN FYI:*  The cost per person for the Meet & Greet will be $15.  I will be sending out PM's and messages through Facebook with details on where to send payments and other information.  So be on the lookout .



Is DisDivas on Facebook?  I tired to search and did not find anything.


----------



## sierranevada

Question for the SH committee.  I see Pacific Wharf as the location for the announce of results and dinner after the hunt.  Will that give the group going to Fantasmic! enough time to get over to check in for our seats?  Not sure of the timing since this is my first trip


----------



## MamaKate

jordansmomma said:


> My request would be Raspberry vodka, it's in a raspberry colored bottle. I know Linda likes it too!



That sounds yummy!!  I'll add it to the list and if I find it for a good price, then I'll pick some up.  Quick question, is it usually mixed with something or do you drink it by itself (can you tell I'm not much of a lush ).



tinkermell said:


> *Katie*, a good bottle of red is called "Pillar Box Red." I buy it from Costco for about $7.00 and it even has a screw top!  Seriously, for the price it is good and has won some awards. Thanks!
> 
> One more thing. I have some samples of the tees. The color is really pretty, and they are very soft, so I am pleased.



Thanks for the suggestion .  That's a great price and the next time I'm at Costco, I'll be sure to look for it.


----------



## MamaKate

sierranevada said:


> Is DisDivas on Facebook?  I tired to search and did not find anything.



There's not a specific group for the Divas (well there used to be but I don't think anyone maintains it anymore ).  Most of just are just FB members and have friended each other.


----------



## disney-super-mom

Airport Ride Sharing Information  (copy, paste, add your info, & repost if you want to try to share a ride with someone) 

*Name--------Airport---------Arrival---------Departure*
Bridget--------SNA--------3/3 2:11 pm------3/6 5:35 pm
Carol----------SNA--------3/3 9:30 am------3/6 7:00 pm
Capri----------SNA--------3/3 11:08 am-----3/6 6:00pm
Debra---------SNA--------3/3 11:08 am-----3/6 6:00pm


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

MamaKate said:


> *JUST AN FYI:*  The cost per person for the Meet & Greet will be $15.  I will be sending out PM's and messages through Facebook with details on where to send payments and other information.  So be on the lookout .
> 
> Also in the upcoming weeks I will be buying drinks and such when I find them on sale so if anyone has any special requests, please let me know.  There will be a mixture of sodas (diet & regular), water bottles, beer (regular & lite), wine (white & red), and of course Malibu Rum & juice.  Just so you know, I'm not a wine or beer expert so if you're not happy with my selections, tough .  Seriously though any input on inexpensive wines or a preference for beers are appreciated (but not guaranteed to be there).



Could some ice tea be available? Maybe something non-sugary, herbal type?
If I'm the only tea drinker it's no problem for me to bring my own.


----------



## jordansmomma

MamaKate said:


> That sounds yummy!!  I'll add it to the list and if I find it for a good price, then I'll pick some up.  Quick question, is it usually mixed with something or do you drink it by itself (can you tell I'm not much of a lush ).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion .  That's a great price and the next time I'm at Costco, I'll be sure to look for it.



Yes, I use 7 up or diet 7 up. Its very tasty & refreshing!


----------



## Zoemakes5

MamaKate said:


> *JUST AN FYI:*  The cost per person for the Meet & Greet will be $15.  I will be sending out PM's and messages through Facebook with details on where to send payments and other information.  So be on the lookout .
> 
> Also in the upcoming weeks I will be buying drinks and such when I find them on sale so if anyone has any special requests, please let me know.  There will be a mixture of sodas (diet & regular), water bottles, beer (regular & lite), wine (white & red), and of course Malibu Rum & juice.  Just so you know, I'm not a wine or beer expert so if you're not happy with my selections, tough .  Seriously though any input on inexpensive wines or a preference for beers are appreciated (but not guaranteed to be there).



An idea for one of the whites (and I remember us talking in past years) is Reisling.  My fav is a WA wine, Chateau Ste. Michele.  You can find it at grocery stores or just about anywhere.  When on sale it can go down to about $6, typically it runs around $7 (and just so you know, especially if you're not a wine shopper), most grocery stores have a policy of giving you a discount (10-20% off) if you purchase 6 bottles at a time.


----------



## wendylady36

You start talking about alcohol and suddenly I wanna come on the trip...

I have issues. 

Hope everyone has a magical day!


----------



## Zoemakes5

Hello again everyone!!!
Zoe really wants to go see Tron at El Capitan.  They still have tickets for both Sat and Sunday next weekend...the last weekend it's here.  Anyone interested in joining us?


----------



## disney-super-mom

wendylady36 said:


> You start talking about alcohol and suddenly I wanna come on the trip...
> 
> I have issues.
> 
> Hope everyone has a magical day!



And so YOU SHOULD COME on the trip! 

We all have issues.  The spice of life.


----------



## Juliette22

Hi there. My name is Juliette and I am friends with Zoemakes5.  I have been following the posts and listening to tales of the Ladies trip for a year or so and am very excited to take part.  Even if I can get away and make it for just one day, I want to be part of this. My husband, 2 boys and myself have been passholders at Disneyland for a few years now. We have celebrated anniversaries, birthdays and taken part in DisneyParksBlog events. We are big, big fans of Disneyland and California Adventure. We were trying to think if there is anything we have not tried at the resort. Can you believe we have yet to ride in the canoes of the rivers of America? Of course there are the tours and the segways I have yet to try. So, even though we go once or twice a month minimum, there is always something new to be excited by and savored.

Juliette22


----------



## MamaKate

jordansmomma said:


> Yes, I use 7 up or diet 7 up. Its very tasty & refreshing!



Got it .



Zoemakes5 said:


> An idea for one of the whites (and I remember us talking in past years) is Reisling.  My fav is a WA wine, Chateau Ste. Michele.  You can find it at grocery stores or just about anywhere.  When on sale it can go down to about $6, typically it runs around $7 (and just so you know, especially if you're not a wine shopper), most grocery stores have a policy of giving you a discount (10-20% off) if you purchase 6 bottles at a time.



Thanks for the white wine suggestion.  I'll keep an eye out for it.  As far as quantity of wine, I'll probably only be buying about 4 bottles.  Last year we had 3 or 4 bottles of wine & when the party was over there was 2 half bottles & 1 full bottle left .  The ladies were mostly drinking beer & the Malibu drinks (along with Cheryl's famous Jello shots).  I'm trying not to over do it on food and drinks this year, because we had a lot left over last year and it made it harder to clean up.



wendylady36 said:


> You start talking about alcohol and suddenly I wanna come on the trip...
> 
> I have issues.
> 
> Hope everyone has a magical day!



You know you're coming .  You can sleep on the floor in our room LOL.



Zoemakes5 said:


> Hello again everyone!!!
> Zoe really wants to go see Tron at El Capitan.  They still have tickets for both Sat and Sunday next weekend...the last weekend it's here.  Anyone interested in joining us?



That sounds like fun, but Laila's a little small for Tron .


----------



## MamaKate

disney-super-mom said:


> We all have issues.  The spice of life.



What are you talking about??? I don't have any issues  .


----------



## MamaKate

Just another FYI:  I sent out all the information for the Meet & Greet this morning.  So check your PM's or FB messages.  If you're on the M&G list and didn't get a message from me, please let me know!!



Juliette22 said:


> Hi there. My name is Juliette and I am friends with Zoemakes5.  I have been following the posts and listening to tales of the Ladies trip for a year or so and am very excited to take part.  Even if I can get away and make it for just one day, I want to be part of this. My husband, 2 boys and myself have been passholders at Disneyland for a few years now. We have celebrated anniversaries, birthdays and taken part in DisneyParksBlog events. We are big, big fans of Disneyland and California Adventure. We were trying to think if there is anything we have not tried at the resort. Can you believe we have yet to ride in the canoes of the rivers of America? Of course there are the tours and the segways I have yet to try. So, even though we go once or twice a month minimum, there is always something new to be excited by and savored.
> 
> Juliette22



Welcome Juliette !!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Thanx Sarah for the BBQ ressie!!!! 

Great idea for the travel info & shuttle/taxi sharing!!! 

Melody......the BBQ is quite filling.....but I can't eat very much at any meal.....so I figured setting the dinner for 5 hrs later would work out......besides, too much good stuff at Cafe Orlean's not to taste a bit of this & that!! 

Hi Juliette!!!!  Glad you decided to post!!  I'll be sharing the room with you & Michelle (if you're able to stay over night).....my name is Laurie, married almost 27 yrs, mother of 7 kids, lover of all things Disney!!!  Can't wait to meet you! 

 so have I mentioned I still haven't gotten my flight yet.......  But the upside to that is.......I might get to ride home in my van on the Wednesday following the trip!!!   Mike is trying to get off work to drive down Sunday & then after the last goodbye is said to the ladies......I'll move my luggage to join him at the PPH for 2 nights........2 days in DL & NO KIDS!!!!  Early anniversary gift to ourselves!!   So good thing I didn't purchase a round trip airline ticket!!


----------



## Zoemakes5

Juliette22 said:


> Hi there. My name is Juliette and I am friends with Zoemakes5.  I have been following the posts and listening to tales of the Ladies trip for a year or so and am very excited to take part.  Even if I can get away and make it for just one day, I want to be part of this. My husband, 2 boys and myself have been passholders at Disneyland for a few years now. We have celebrated anniversaries, birthdays and taken part in DisneyParksBlog events. We are big, big fans of Disneyland and California Adventure. We were trying to think if there is anything we have not tried at the resort. Can you believe we have yet to ride in the canoes of the rivers of America? Of course there are the tours and the segways I have yet to try. So, even though we go once or twice a month minimum, there is always something new to be excited by and savored.
> 
> Juliette22



Yay, Juliette, you successfully posted your first time!  Yay!   Even if you can only make a day trip up, I think you'll love the group!


----------



## mommaU4

MamaKate said:


> You know you're coming .  You can sleep on the floor in our room LOL.


I thought I was sleeping on the floor in your room. 
I see I'm being replaced already!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Start thinking about your door signs ladies !
For the newcomers, we like to make signs for the hotel doors. You can decorate it any way you like, add your names or screen names. It's fun to know what room everyone is in.
This is mine and Sarah's from the last trip.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Are we doing the Photo Pass this year?  This is really the only time I take photo pass pictures becasue it's such a good deal when we all split the cost.

Also is someone going to be making the Name Tags that we wore in our lanyards?


----------



## 21yankees

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Are we doing the Photo Pass this year?  This is really the only time I take photo pass pictures becasue it's such a good deal when we all split the cost.
> 
> Also is someone going to be making the Name Tags that we wore in our lanyards?



For the photopass we have to handle that off the disboards. Would someone like to handle this?

As far as Name Tags go can is someone really creative out there to design and print out name tags for the trip?



steph


----------



## lulubelle

jordansmomma said:


> Yes, I use 7 up or diet 7 up. Its very tasty & refreshing!



I prefer Diet 7Up or Diet Sprite.  But will drink whatever!

Welcome, Juliette

WendyLouWho, I really hope you can come.  It won't be the same without you. 

Have a great day, ladies!


----------



## DizNee Luver

I'm doing name tags for the meet-n-greet.......you know, the stick on kind....but if someone can post a pic of what you've done in the past.....I'd love to do name tags for the lanyards!!!!!!

Carol posted on FB about the photopass........I'm a huge picture taker, so expect my camera to be in your face a bit.....lol  I have no problem sharing pics with everyone after the trip!!


----------



## 21yankees

DizNee Luver said:


> I'm doing name tags for the meet-n-greet.......you know, the stick on kind....but if someone can post a pic of what you've done in the past.....I'd love to do name tags for the lanyards!!!!!!
> 
> Carol posted on FB about the photopass........I'm a huge picture taker, so expect my camera to be in your face a bit.....lol  I have no problem sharing pics with everyone after the trip!!



I'm at work right now but when I get home I can scan my previous ones. Callie's (dangermouse) dh made them for us for the last 3 trips they are all great. They do make great momentos from the trips (still have all of mine ).


steph


----------



## wendypooh22

Hi ladies!!  I have been away for quite a while and I am BACK and ready to go  I hope that everyone had a merry christmas and a happy new year!  I talked it over with Tammy and we have finally made a decision on meals and Fantasmic. 

Steph, if there is room could we be added to the carnation cafe lunch and the Fantasmic desert seating. I will send a check out so that we can be included on the group reservation.  

Mel, I sent you a PM for the shirt order ..

I hope that y'all have a great day!!


----------



## toocherie

MamaKate said:


> What are you talking about??? I don't have any issues  .


----------



## DizNee Luver

21yankees said:


> I'm at work right now but when I get home I can scan my previous ones. Callie's (dangermouse) dh made them for us for the last 3 trips they all great. They do make great momentos from the trips (still have all of mine ).
> 
> 
> steph



That would be great Steph!!!  That way, I at least have an idea of what you're looking for!  Would love to do these!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

DizNee Luver said:


> I'm doing name tags for the meet-n-greet.......you know, the stick on kind....but if someone can post a pic of what you've done in the past.....I'd love to do name tags for the lanyards!!!!!!
> 
> Carol posted on FB about the photopass........I'm a huge picture taker, so expect my camera to be in your face a bit.....lol  I have no problem sharing pics with everyone after the trip!!



Last years name tag had the images from the pirate shirt, see my door sign pic  above for the image. Maybe this year can be the castle design from Mel's shirt.


----------



## DizNee Luver

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Last years name tag had the images from the pirate shirt, see my door sign pic  above for the image. Maybe this year can be the castle design from Mel's shirt.



Cool.....I just went & captured the castle off the shirt......looking forward to seeing the last couple of years tags!


----------



## 21yankees

I can't locate my first 2 years name tags at the moment (they may be in my scrapbooks). But here is last year's:










I'll keep looking for the '08 & '09 tags.

steph


----------



## karylrocks

If you are interested in Photopass, PM me or send me a message on FB. Please do not discuss it on the thread. Let me know if you need to know how it works and I will give you the details.


----------



## tinkermell

Wow!! Things are clicking along nicely here!! 

Juliette!! Welcome!!  So nice to have another new face always!! 

Wendygirl!! You know you can't resist!!! Who will be my traveling buddy? Who else can we tease about the Monkey Bride? Who else can we fool, that you are really a "man." LOL!! You know you are loved!  Your Auntie Mel

Laurie and Carol, thanks for helping with the extras!


----------



## tinkermell

sierranevada said:


> Question for the SH committee.  I see Pacific Wharf as the location for the announce of results and dinner after the hunt.  Will that give the group going to Fantasmic! enough time to get over to check in for our seats?  Not sure of the timing since this is my first trip


Hmm? That is a good question! 

If we *all* have our ressie together, do we *all* have to be there at check in? When is check in? Another thought is this. I have a feeling that we are going to be taking *all* of the available seats, so it doesn't matter if we get there in time or not. LOL!!

Seriously....I guess we need to consider this.


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

Airport Ride Sharing Information ​(copy, paste, add your info, & repost if you want to try to share a ride with someone) 

Name--------Airport---------Arrival---------Departure
Bridget--------SNA--------3/3 2:11 pm------3/6 5:35 pm
Carol----------SNA--------3/3 9:30 am------3/6 7:00 pm
Capri----------SNA--------3/3 11:08 am-----3/6 6:00pm
Debra---------SNA--------3/3 11:08 am-----3/6 6:00pm 
Jodi-----------SNA--------3/3  4:00 pm------3/6 2:10 pm


----------



## LisaCat

MrsPinup said:


> I am flying into Anaheim at 10:50.  I took an earlier flight so I could spend as much time as possible in the wonder



Got it!


----------



## LisaCat

One week from RIGHT NOW, I hope to be waiting for WOC to start!!!!!!


----------



## LisaCat

tinkermell said:


> *Katie*, a good bottle of red is called "Pillar Box Red." I buy it from Costco for about $7.00 and it even has a screw top!  Seriously, for the price it is good and has won some awards. Thanks!



I second this!


----------



## LisaCat

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Are we doing the Photo Pass this year?  This is really the only time I take photo pass pictures becasue it's such a good deal when we all split the cost.
> 
> Also is someone going to be making the Name Tags that we wore in our lanyards?



I'm in for splitting a photopass!


----------



## LisaCat

21yankees said:


> I can't locate my first 2 years name tags at the moment (they may be in my scrapbooks). But here is last year's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep looking for the '08 & '09 tags.
> 
> steph



That's freakin AWESOME!


----------



## LisaCat

Airport Ride Sharing Information
(copy, paste, add your info, & repost if you want to try to share a ride with someone) 

Name--------Airport---------Arrival---------Departure
Bridget--------SNA--------3/3 2:11 pm------3/6 5:35 pm
Carol----------SNA--------3/3 9:30 am------3/6 7:00 pm
Capri----------SNA--------3/3 11:08 am-----3/6 6:00pm
Debra---------SNA--------3/3 11:08 am-----3/6 6:00pm 
Jodi-----------SNA--------3/3 4:00 pm------3/6 2:10 pm
Lisa & Trish----SNA--------3/3 12:10 pm-----3/7 2:10 pm


----------



## 21yankees

Found them 







I've updated the changes I saw over the past 24 hours also.


steph


----------



## jordansmomma

First I just want to say thanks Steph for keeping up. I know that your really busy between work, kids and life, but thanks for keeping track of everything for us. 

Second, is anyone creative? To keep with the trend of our tags, can someone do a luau looking type of design?


----------



## jordansmomma

Oh and are we making our own reservations for F!? If so when does it need to be made?


----------



## 21yankees

jordansmomma said:


> First I just want to say thanks Steph for keeping up. I know that your really busy between work, kids and life, but thanks for keeping track of everything for us.
> 
> Second, is anyone creative? To keep with the trend of our tags, can someone do a luau looking type of design?



Thanks Deb! I truly appreciate it. 



jordansmomma said:


> Oh and are we making our own reservations for F!? If so when does it need to be made?



Bridget (sierra nevada) offered to utilized Disney Vacation Planning (she's staying at the Grand). See page 1 for information. You can make your own reservation if you would like though.


Hope you all have a great day!

steph


----------



## MamaKate

Good Morning Everyone !  I'm so glad yesterday is over and here's hoping Friday is fabulous for all .



mommaU4 said:


> I thought I was sleeping on the floor in your room.
> I see I'm being replaced already!



Your not replaced, there is plenty of room on the floor for 2 (maybe even 3 )!



jordansmomma said:


> Oh and are we making our own reservations for F!? If so when does it need to be made?



Like Steph said, Bridget is going to handle some of the ressies for those who don't want to book separately.  But if you want to make your ressie on your own, then the day to call would be 2/5/11 (30 days out).


----------



## DizNee Luver

Question about the name tags.......did they slip into a fastpass holder on your lanyards or did they hook on to your lanyards separately???

2nd question....someone suggested incorporating the castle from the shirt.....would need access to the design if we go that route.....I also noticed the writing kept in theme with your t-shirts as well & haven't seen what the writing will be this time.

3rd question.....we also have a suggestion to go with a luau themed tag...which would give me a little more creative license since we don't have a set pic.

So which way do you ladies want me to go with these tags???  Also are the tags the size of a credit card or bigger??


----------



## BillyFan

Laurie~The tags fit in the little plastic FP holder, so they were about the size of a credit card.


----------



## LisaCat

DizNee Luver said:


> 3rd question.....we also have a suggestion to go with a luau themed tag...which would give me a little more creative license since we don't have a set pic.
> 
> So which way do you ladies want me to go with these tags???  Also are the tags the size of a credit card or bigger??



I like the idea of the luau theme.  It would stand out from the shirt on the day we wear them.  I would guess they would be the size of the annual pass....


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

DizNee Luver said:


> So which way do you ladies want me to go with these tags???  Also are the tags the size of a credit card or bigger??



The castle design is on page one but either one is fine with me.


----------



## jordansmomma

I was talking to Callie and she said Dan wouldn't mind making the design for our name tags this year. Although she isn't attending someone would need to gather the names & would need to be able to print in color. He won't charge us for the design but we should help the person who prints them with the ink. 
Dan has done an amazing job so far on our name tags. He is very creative and well our past name tags are very nice. 
The name tags fit into our lanyards, if anyone needs one they usually cost around $3, and Callie would give us the name of the place where they have been purchased in the past.


----------



## Zoemakes5

I like the Castle Theme for the lanyards a bit more than the luau theme.  We'll have that theme for the M&G.   I personally like the lanyards matching somewhat for the tshirt we wear on scavenger hunt day.


----------



## DizNee Luver

If Callie & Dan are willing to do this to keep with years past theming than I'm fine with that.......just need to have a decision so I know if I need to get working on them!!


----------



## toocherie

I like the luau theme . . . and think it's awesome that Dan and Callie are willing to work on the design!


----------



## LisaCat

jordansmomma said:


> I was talking to Callie and she said Dan wouldn't mind making the design for our name tags this year. Although she isn't attending someone would need to gather the names & would need to be able to print in color. He won't charge us for the design but we should help the person who prints them with the ink.
> Dan has done an amazing job so far on our name tags. He is very creative and well our past name tags are very nice.
> The name tags fit into our lanyards, if anyone needs one they usually cost around $3, and Callie would give us the name of the place where they have been purchased in the past.



Could the design be emailed so that we could print our own?


----------



## tinkermell

Ladies!

I'm on the run to go out of town. 

I will catch up Sunday night!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

LisaCat said:


> Could the design be emailed so that we could print our own?



Good idea, that's what we did with designs for the pirate and Tink T's.


----------



## toocherie

I think the issue last year was that several people didn't have a color printer and/or weren't comfortable saving the file/printing it, etc.  I know Amy printed the t-shirt transfer for me because I'm a computer klutz.

Also, we may need to order additional lanyards and card holders for the new ladies--who is taking on that task?  We can probably get the info from Callie of where she has been getting them, but they would need to be ordered soon.

ETA:  one additional issue is that the quality of the printers of the people who do have color printers may vary--I know I can print out the same file on mine and my Mom's and it looks very different.  Would be nice to have consistent colors on the lanyards too.


----------



## 21yankees

Callie just sent this to me. I think it looks great!







So we need a person that's will to print all of the tags (we'd send a set amount of $ to this person as soon as possible). Or we print our own. We can work with those that can't print them or worry about the quality of their printer.

Let me know what you all think.

steph


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

21yankees said:


> Callie just sent this to me. I think it looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we need a person that's will to print all of the tags (we'd send a set amount of $ to this person as soon as possible). Or we print our own. We can work with those that can't print them or worry about the quality of their printer.
> 
> Let me know what you all think.
> 
> steph



That is super cute!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

21yankees said:


> Callie just sent this to me. I think it looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we need a person that's will to print all of the tags (we'd send a set amount of $ to this person as soon as possible). Or we print our own. We can work with those that can't print them or worry about the quality of their printer.
> 
> Let me know what you all think.
> 
> steph



I really like this !
If we end up printing our own how do we do our own name?


----------



## jordansmomma

I love it! It's totally cute!


----------



## 21yankees

VintageDisneyRules said:


> I really like this !
> If we end up printing our own how do we do our own name?



I'm guessing that she'd e-mail each person's with their name but I'll double check with Callie.

steph


----------



## cccdisney

I like it as well!!    (Too bad I don't really look like that!    )


----------



## toocherie

cccdisney said:


> I like it as well!!    (Too bad I don't really look like that!    )



Becci--I had the same thought!

I love it!


----------



## BillyFan

21yankees said:


> Callie just sent this to me. I think it looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we need a person that's will to print all of the tags (we'd send a set amount of $ to this person as soon as possible). Or we print our own. We can work with those that can't print them or worry about the quality of their printer.
> 
> Let me know what you all think.
> 
> steph



So, so, so cute!!!!!!  I may need one, even though I won't be there!  Great job Callie and Dan!!!!!


----------



## 21yankees

Is there someone that would like to volunteer to print out everyone's tags?  It would be the best way and least complicated way for Callie & Dan to get them to us. 

Whoever prints them can bring them to the Meet & Greet and handed out there?


The cost of the tag should be approximately $1.00 per person to cover the cost of printer ink and cardstock. 


Steph


----------



## karylrocks

I can print them. I have access to a nice color laser printer. I would also be willing to get the lanyards for whoever needs them.


----------



## MamaKate

OMG I love the tag design!!!


----------



## MamaKate

karylrocks said:


> I can print them. I have access to a nice color laser printer. I would also be willing to get the lanyards for whoever needs them.



Thanks so much for doing this Carol .


----------



## 21yankees

karylrocks said:


> I can print them. I have access to a nice color laser printer. I would also be willing to get the lanyards for whoever needs them.



Thank you so much Carol. I'll put a note on the front page referring everyone to you.

Thanks again. 
steph


----------



## lulubelle

I LOVE IT!!!

Carol, I would gladly give you two dollars for Bree and I.  And I agree with Cheryl about them all coming from the same printer so they all look the same.  Are we using the same pink lanyards?  They are fairly generic.  Maybe those who don't have one could find one on their own?  Or does someone have a hook up?


----------



## Queenbillabong

BillyFan said:


> So, so, so cute!!!!!!  I may need one, even though I won't be there!  Great job Callie and Dan!!!!!



I agree - love it and I still want one, even though I can't make this trip


----------



## cheshiregirl

Queenbillabong said:


> I agree - love it and I still want one, even though I can't make this trip



Ditto!!!


----------



## Califgirl

Love the tag - so cute!
I have no problem paying to have someone print them out.


----------



## toocherie

Callie better hold on to that talented guy!!!!!!


----------



## LisaCat

21yankees said:


> Callie just sent this to me. I think it looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we need a person that's will to print all of the tags (we'd send a set amount of $ to this person as soon as possible). Or we print our own. We can work with those that can't print them or worry about the quality of their printer.
> 
> Let me know what you all think.
> 
> steph



Super cute!


----------



## deesquared

That tag is so cute!! 
I love it!  I'd be happy to pay for mine and my mom's.
Um...I just want to make sure my name is spelled right though...it's Dianna with 2 'n's.  

Many thanks to Callie & Dan for designing them, and also to Carol for printing them!


----------



## LisaCat

Where did everyone get Fast Pass holder that are Vertical?  All 4 that I have from both DL and WDW are horizontal?


----------



## mommaU4

21yankees said:


> Callie just sent this to me. I think it looks great!


Callie, another winner from you and Dan!!! Love it. What a fun design. 
Really great job. Thanks for doing this. 




BillyFan said:


> So, so, so cute!!!!!!  I may need one, even though I won't be there!


I agree. I want one even though I won't be there just because it's so super cute!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

LVE the name tags!!!!!  I'm thinking since we'll be passing these out at the Meet-n-Greet, that I really don't need to make name tags for that party.....seems a bit of doubling up!!   I'll just check that off my list of To-Do's!!   Thanx Callie & Dan!!!! 

I would need a lanyard since this is my first year!


----------



## disney-inspired

I am so very behind on this thread.
Life is just plain crazy.

Lemme see if I can keep my response short:
- Steph thanks for keeping the thread organized, youre doing great!
- I love the tag design!!! So cute!
- Who do I pm about lanyards?
- who do I give my phone number to?
- t-shirts?!?!

I'm all confuzzled! 
My own fault too!


----------



## sierranevada

DizNee Luver said:


> I would need a lanyard since this is my first year!



Put me on the list for needed a lanyard also - just tell me how much I owe!


----------



## disney-super-mom

*LOVE THE NAME TAGS!  TOTALLY CUTE!* 

Thank you Callie, Dan, and Carol! 

I will need to order a new fastpass/ticket holder....mine finally started tearing apart at the seams after MANY trips. 

Just let me know *WHO* and for *HOW MUCH *- *for both a name tag and a new ticket holder*.


----------



## karylrocks

disney-super-mom said:


> Just let me know *WHO* and for *HOW MUCH *- *for both a name tag and a new ticket holder*.


I am working on it and will post as soon as I have info on lanyards and badge holders. As far as name tags, I will print everyone's and there will not be a charge for that.


----------



## bsblgrl23

Hi Ladies!

All I can say is that each and everyone of you is amazing!   Getting everything organized and getting things done.  I am so excited about the trip and meeting each and everyone of you! 

So guess who got paid on friday?  ME!!!  so this means I can get a check in the mail to Kate, Mel, Tracey and Bridget.  It feels good to pay for some things ahead of time.

Laurie-- I would love to be your 4th for the WOC.  Please let me know if the spot is available and where to send the money. 

Welcome to all the new ladies!  We should start a new ladies group  maybe for a photo op or something.

The name tags are ADORABLE!!  I am going to need everything associated with them so please help me on that score.  and as for the photo badge someone pm me and tell me what that is.

My flight arrives @ 1:12p at sna and I am arriving with Tracey and her friend. I was going try to post the info but knowing me I would mess it up and probably delete everyone else's info  

I think I am caught up......well as caught up as I can be.
Thanks again to everyone for their help!  Have a fabulous weekend!  (think good thoughts for the Seachickens they need all the help they can get  )


----------



## CoMickey

Love, love, love the new tag! Thanks Callie and Dan.  If we already  have the laynard from last year, I am assuming that we don't need a new one this year or are we going to change the color from pink?

Also I lost my Dawn pin last year...so sad.  Does anyone have an extra one or is there a way I can get/order another one?


----------



## DizNee Luver

Vicki we'll just let Steph know that you're interested in the WoC dinner.......and we'll put you down!!!  Glad to have ya!!!  We pay at the dinner, no pre-pay for this meal!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Just popping in to say that those tags are so adorable!! Ugh. I'm totally wishing I was joining you gals right now, lol. Sounds like it will be loads of fun.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> Just popping in to say that those tags are so adorable!! Ugh. I'm totally wishing I was joining you gals right now, lol. Sounds like it will be loads of fun.



  It's not too late.........


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> It's not too late.........



 Only if I could be a part-timer!


----------



## QueenDoOver

CoMickey said:


> Love, love, love the new tag! Thanks Callie and Dan.  If we already  have the laynard from last year, I am assuming that we don't need a new one this year or are we going to change the color from pink?
> 
> Also I lost my Dawn pin last year...so sad.  Does anyone have an extra one or is there a way I can get/order another one?




Ditto on the thanks to Callie and Dan.  I love the name/lanyard card.  It is a fabulous design.   

Thank you Carol for printing the cards for us.  I am happy to pay a bit too, and I would like to order a new lanyard for myself and for Carrie.  They were really affordable, as I recall.

And speaking of Dawn pins.  I was just cleaning out my disboard messages again and I still can't bring myself to delete Dawn's messages.  Her messages were always so upbeat and funny.  I like to give them a read now and again.  Anyhow, I did not get to go last year and didn't get a Dawn pin, but would love to have one.  Will we have a moment to remember Dawn this year?  I hope so.

Ok, Katie, just sent my M&G via paypal.   Mel, if you do paypal, I would love to send my money for tshirts to you that way also.


Hope you all are having a wonderful weekend.  There has been a bachelorette party and xmas tree pick up with cub scouts for me so far.  Hopefully tomorrow will be uneventful.
Tracey


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

I'll be needing a lanyard and card holder.
Mel, my shirt went out today.
M&G committee,my money went out today as well.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Hey everyone! So after some long thinking, Mom and I decided we won't be attending this year's trip. I'm going to be going to WDW later that month and the timing just isn't right.. I really wanted to go and I'm going to miss seeing you all! 

Steph, can you please take my Mom and I off the dining stuff we're on? Thank you!


----------



## 21yankees

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Hey everyone! So after some long thinking, Mom and I decided we won't be attending this year's trip. I'm going to be going to WDW later that month and the timing just isn't right.. I really wanted to go and I'm going to miss seeing you all!
> 
> Steph, can you please take my Mom and I off the dining stuff we're on? Thank you!



I understand. You and your mom will be missed.  I completely understand. I know you will have a great time at WDW. 


steph


----------



## DizNee Luver

Courtney.....I was so looking forward to finally meeting you in person!!!  But I understand.....you will be greatly missed!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Hey everyone! So after some long thinking, Mom and I decided we won't be attending this year's trip. I'm going to be going to WDW later that month and the timing just isn't right.. I really wanted to go and I'm going to miss seeing you all!
> 
> Steph, can you please take my Mom and I off the dining stuff we're on? Thank you!



We'll miss you.  Have a great time at WDW.
The Mother/Daughter photo is going to be a bit empty this time around.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

Time to blow off the dust on the ol DisBoards!! With the upcoming Dis trip I wanted to pop in to say hi to everyone and hope you all are doing well. Things are going well for Ayden and I. 

Great news....I think I have finally talked my dad into going to DL. He has been wanting to go back for so many years....as for my mom, not so much. She's anti DL. Dad has me looking things up and checking rates. I'm sooo beyond excited. I have not been to DL with my dad since I was Ayden's age. (7) I remember going with my grandparents..and I know Ayden will LOVE having his Papa there. Memories in the making. We're thinking March...late March. 

Hope you all have a magical time! Callie the lanyards are awesome! (as always) I miss you ladies...although I still talk to some of you on FB..it's all DISNEY here


----------



## LisaCat

I'm all caught up!  I will be kinda scarce the next couple days - I have a project that has GOT to be done by Tuesday afternoon.  Then, Thursday morning I'm off to DL until Saturday.  If there's something important I need to tend to here, please PM or message me on FB!  Thanks!

if you are looking for me on FB, try a search for "lisa.catstamper"  That was the last name I used when I first got on FB to "hide" from my slimy ex husband.  I still have my privacy set kinda high, so if you can't find me, let me know and I'll send a friend request to you!


----------



## QueenDoOver

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Hey everyone! So after some long thinking, Mom and I decided we won't be attending this year's trip. I'm going to be going to WDW later that month and the timing just isn't right.. I really wanted to go and I'm going to miss seeing you all!
> 
> Steph, can you please take my Mom and I off the dining stuff we're on? Thank you!



I'm sorry you won't make it Courtney.  I was looking forward to meeting you and your Mom in person.  

Tina, Don't remember if I had a chance to say, but I really hope you might still be able to make it!


----------



## Belle Ella

Aw, Courtney  I'm with everyone else and sorry that you can't make it -- at least you'll be doing something fun in it's wake, however. I've been thinking I may try to get down myself to at least participate in a couple of things if nobody minds and it would have been great to meet you!!


----------



## 21yankees

Belle Ella said:


> Aw, Courtney  I'm with everyone else and sorry that you can't make it -- at least you'll be doing something fun in it's wake, however. I've been thinking I may try to get down myself to at least participate in a couple of things if nobody minds and it would have been great to meet you!!



I hope you're able to come. Last year we had a few ladies decide to join us a few days before the trip.


Hope to meet you.

steph


----------



## Belle Ella

Thank you Steph! Right now I'm waiting to see if my time off request goes through. If I get the go-ahead tomorrow or Tuesday then I'll 'officially' put my name in the mix for when I plan on being there. I would so totally love to participate in the scavenger hunt. I've wanted to do one for forever.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Woo Hoo Jessica.....just couldn't resist my hinting I see...... 

Janelle!!!!  Great to see you on here.....you'll be missed.....one of these times we'll get to meet in person! 

Happy Sunday Ladies!!

Tina & Courtney......you'll both be missed as well!!


----------



## Belle Ella

I think any and all resistence to anything went out the window when I got an AP.


----------



## disney-super-mom

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Hey everyone! So after some long thinking, Mom and I decided we won't be attending this year's trip. I'm going to be going to WDW later that month and the timing just isn't right.. I really wanted to go and I'm going to miss seeing you all!



Awwwwww Courtney, I'm really going to miss you and your mom!  

On the other hand, I know you'll have a fabulous time in WDW!  So excited for you and the other Divas!!!   



MommyWithDreams said:


> Time to blow off the dust on the ol DisBoards!! With the upcoming Dis trip I wanted to pop in to say hi to everyone and hope you all are doing well. Things are going well for Ayden and I.
> 
> Great news....I think I have finally talked my dad into going to DL. He has been wanting to go back for so many years....as for my mom, not so much. She's anti DL. Dad has me looking things up and checking rates. I'm sooo beyond excited. I have not been to DL with my dad since I was Ayden's age. (7) I remember going with my grandparents..and I know Ayden will LOVE having his Papa there. Memories in the making. We're thinking March...late March.
> 
> Hope you all have a magical time! Callie the lanyards are awesome! (as always) I miss you ladies...although I still talk to some of you on FB..it's all DISNEY here



Well hey there Janelle, good to have you back!!!  Planning a trip is always so much fun!  You're dad sounds like a cool guy!  



Belle Ella said:


> I've been thinking I may try to get down myself to at least participate in a couple of things if nobody minds and it would have been great to meet you!!



I really hope you can come, even if it's only for a day or two.  It's such a fun time and the ladies are awesome!  Crossing fingers!


----------



## mommaU4

disney-super-mom said:


> Awwwwww Courtney, I'm really going to miss you and your mom!
> 
> On the other hand, I know you'll have a fabulous time in WDW!  So excited for you and the other Divas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well hey there Janelle, good to have you back!!!  Planning a trip is always so much fun!  You're dad sounds like a cool guy!
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope you can come, even if it's only for a day or two.  It's such a fun time and the ladies are awesome!  Crossing fingers!



Ditto to all this. 



Hope you are all having a good weekend!!!


----------



## karylrocks

Belle Ella said:


> I think any and all resistence to anything went out the window when I got an AP.


That'll do it. I got 3 trips out of mine last year and it expired in December. I am not getting one this year!! I would only get one if I thought I could get 2 Diva trips out of it. It would be nice if we planned the dates to work out that way.

Beth, I keep waiting for you to come on and say "Guess what, I am going to be there after all"....


----------



## MamaKate

Zoemakes5 said:


> An idea for one of the whites (and I remember us talking in past years) is Reisling.  My fav is a WA wine, Chateau Ste. Michele.  You can find it at grocery stores or just about anywhere.  When on sale it can go down to about $6, typically it runs around $7 (and just so you know, especially if you're not a wine shopper), most grocery stores have a policy of giving you a discount (10-20% off) if you purchase 6 bottles at a time.



Okay, so I just got back from Costco and picked up the Red Pillar Box wine that Mel suggested & also the Chateau St. Michelle, that Michelle suggested, but I just noticed that I got a Chardoney and not a Reisling .  See that's what happens when you send a wine novice out to get wine .  I hope everyone is fine with my boo-boo .  I also got a case of MGD64 because I think this was the preference for lite beer last year, but I could be wrong again .  I'm also going to go to Trader Joes and get a couple bottles of two-buck-chuck (red and blush).


----------



## MamaKate

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Hey everyone! So after some long thinking, Mom and I decided we won't be attending this year's trip. I'm going to be going to WDW later that month and the timing just isn't right.. I really wanted to go and I'm going to miss seeing you all!
> 
> Steph, can you please take my Mom and I off the dining stuff we're on? Thank you!



  You and your mom will be missed, but you'll have a great time in WDW.  Hopefully I'll still get to meet up with you sometime this year .




Belle Ella said:


> Thank you Steph! Right now I'm waiting to see if my time off request goes through. If I get the go-ahead tomorrow or Tuesday then I'll 'officially' put my name in the mix for when I plan on being there. I would so totally love to participate in the scavenger hunt. I've wanted to do one for forever.



 Hope you can make it.  It will be great to meet you.



mommaU4 said:


> Hope you are all having a good weekend!!!



Hey Beth !  Nice to see you .


----------



## disney-super-mom

MamaKate said:


> Okay, so I just got back from Costco and picked up the Red Pillar Box wine that Mel suggested & also the Chateau St. Michelle, that Michelle suggested, but I just noticed that I got a Chardoney and not a Reisling .  See that's what happens when you send a wine novice out to get wine .  I hope everyone is fine with my boo-boo .  I also got a case of MGD64 because I think this was the preference for lite beer last year, but I could be wrong again .  I'm also going to go to Trader Joes and get a couple bottles of two-buck-chuck (red and blush).



Awwwww, thanks for getting all that Katie!  And don't worry about your boo boo.....I'm sure it will be fine.  We can always pick up a few bottles of Reisling somewhere if we need too. 

Also, if we have left over wine and/or beer, we can bring it with us to the Grand California WOC viewing deck on Friday night since several Divas are planning to do that.  I think it will be a lovely way to relax, spend some time together, and watch the WOC.  What a great way to end the day.


----------



## disney-super-mom

karylrocks said:


> Beth, I keep waiting for you to come on and say "Guess what, I am going to be there after all"....



Me too.  I'm still hoping.


----------



## karylrocks

disney-super-mom said:


> Also, if we have left over wine and/or beer, we can bring it with us to the Grand California WOC viewing deck on Friday night since several Divas are planning to do that.  I think it will be a lovely way to relax, spend some time together, and watch the WOC.  What a great way to end the day.


My thoughts exactly. I am sure we can take care of any "leftover" wine! Reisling is my favorite too.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

21yankees said:


> I understand. You and your mom will be missed.  I completely understand. I know you will have a great time at WDW.



Thanks, Steph. I'm really going to miss you guys!



DizNee Luver said:


> Courtney.....I was so looking forward to finally meeting you in person!!!  But I understand.....you will be greatly missed!!



I know! Me too, Laurie. Next year for sure! 



VintageDisneyRules said:


> We'll miss you.  Have a great time at WDW.
> The Mother/Daughter photo is going to be a bit empty this time around.



I know!  I had such a great time having you my scavy team last year, Trudi!



QueenDoOver said:


> I'm sorry you won't make it Courtney.  I was looking forward to meeting you and your Mom in person.



I was looking forward to me you too, Tracey. Next time!



Belle Ella said:


> Aw, Courtney  I'm with everyone else and sorry that you can't make it -- at least you'll be doing something fun in it's wake, however. I've been thinking I may try to get down myself to at least participate in a couple of things if nobody minds and it would have been great to meet you!!



I know! But I sure hope you can still go, Jazz!! We're going to meet up soon for sure! Next year?!



disney-super-mom said:


> Awwwwww Courtney, I'm really going to miss you and your mom!
> 
> On the other hand, I know you'll have a fabulous time in WDW!  So excited for you and the other Divas!!!



Thanks, Capri! We're going to miss you! 



MamaKate said:


> You and your mom will be missed, but you'll have a great time in WDW.  Hopefully I'll still get to meet up with you sometime this year .



Thanks, Katie! I hope we can have another mini-meet soon!


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

I'm so sad ....the weekend is almost over.  I just don't know how the time goes by so fast.  I hope everyone had a great time that last few days.  I spent the weekend doing chores but I can now say all the Christmas lights are down and put away.  Yea!!!

Bridget, Mel and Katie - I wrote my checks and they will be in the mail tomorrow.  Everyone should have theirs by Thursday.  Thank you so much for pulling all this planning together.  

Here's to a good week and being that much closer to the trip.


----------



## Belle Ella

disney-super-mom said:


> I really hope you can come, even if it's only for a day or two.  It's such a fun time and the ladies are awesome!  Crossing fingers!





MamaKate said:


> Hope you can make it.  It will be great to meet you.



Thanks!!



karylrocks said:


> That'll do it. I got 3 trips out of mine last year and it expired in December. I am not getting one this year!! I would only get one if I thought I could get 2 Diva trips out of it. It would be nice if we planned the dates to work out that way.



It's already bad. I've had it for 1 month and change and 2 trips already from NorCal and I have a couple loosely planned already. It doesn't help that my BF is in the area. Just trying to get down to SoCal as often as possible.



prettyprincessbelle said:


> I know! But I sure hope you can still go, Jazz!! We're going to meet up soon for sure! Next year?!



Next year, for sure! Can't wait to hear all about your time at WDW though!!



Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> I'm so sad ....the weekend is almost over.  I just don't know how the time goes by so fast.  I hope everyone had a great time that last few days.  I spent the weekend doing chores but I can now say all the Christmas lights are down and put away.  Yea!!!



 On getting the Christmas lights down and away. We were super lazy with getting ours up and we're super lazy with getting them down. It's a problem.


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

Belle Ella - I'm from NorCal too, Chico.  Where are you from?


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm not that far north but in the Bay Area, near Walnut Creek if you know where that is. I had family who lived in Chico for a while though. But now she's in Los Molinos.


----------



## mommaU4

karylrocks said:


> Beth, I keep waiting for you to come on and say "Guess what, I am going to be there after all"....


Aww, Carol. I wish I could say that. Ruben even told me on Friday that if I wanted to go for a day or two I could, which was so sweet of him, but not really a smart thing to do right now. 
It's been fun reading along though, and I can't wait to hear all about it and see the pics. I'll just have to live vicariously through you all this time. 





MamaKate said:


> Hey Beth !  Nice to see you .


 Katie! Hi. Always good to see you too. One day soon it needs to be in person, lol, not virtually.


----------



## LisaCat

MamaKate said:


> Okay, so I just got back from Costco and picked up the Red Pillar Box wine that Mel suggested & also the Chateau St. Michelle, that Michelle suggested, but I just noticed that I got a Chardoney and not a Reisling .  See that's what happens when you send a wine novice out to get wine .  I hope everyone is fine with my boo-boo .  I also got a case of MGD64 because I think this was the preference for lite beer last year, but I could be wrong again .  I'm also going to go to Trader Joes and get a couple bottles of two-buck-chuck (red and blush).



You ROCK!  And I'm not picky about my wine....


----------



## LisaCat

karylrocks said:


> My thoughts exactly. I am sure we can take care of any "leftover" wine! Reisling is my favorite too.



What is "leftover wine"?????


----------



## DizNee Luver

mommaU4 said:


> Aww, Carol. I wish I could say that. Ruben even told me on Friday that if I wanted to go for a day or two I could, which was so sweet of him, but not really a smart thing to do right now.
> It's been fun reading along though, and I can't wait to hear all about it and see the pics. I'll just have to live vicariously through you all this time.



Permission for a couple days........  Sounds like an offer you shouldn't refuse!!


----------



## LisaCat

Belle Ella said:


> I'm not that far north but in the Bay Area, near Walnut Creek if you know where that is. I had family who lived in Chico for a while though. But now she's in Los Molinos.



I know Walnut Creek.... I lived in Moraga.  Now I'm in Sacramento.


----------



## LisaCat

DizNee Luver said:


> Permission for a couple days........  Sounds like an offer you shouldn't refuse!!



I was just thinking the same thing.....


----------



## sahbushka

toocherie said:


> I just got home from Calif. Pizza Kitchen where I had dinner with SarahMay, Vicki, her daughter Whitney and Linda.  We of course sat and chatted for over two hours!  It was so great to see Sarah--she looks even better in person than in her pics (for those who don't know she's been losing a lot of weight due to diet and exercise over the past couple of years--a total inspiration!)  And to meet Whitney--who I fear may have been overwhelmed by the chatty Divas!
> 
> P.S.  Katie--sorry you couldn't make it tonight!





lulubelle said:


> I had a fabulous time tonight with Sarah, Cheryl, Vicki and her DD Whitney at CPK.  It's always so nice to visit with fellow Divas.  We missed you, Katie.
> 
> I have to work tomorrow.  Blech.  But then get three days off.  Can't wait.
> 
> We are getting close to our 60 day mark!



Hi Ladies,

Sorry I didn't get a chance to post sooner but we are just now getting things back into some semblance of order after the trip and holidays.  It was so great to see you guys and Vicki and Whitney while I was down in Anaheim!  I still can't believe Cheryl was honking at me at that stoplight!  I really thought you were honking at the guy ahead of you and couldn't figure out why!  I miss you guys lots and still can't believe I won't be able to be there this year!  Darn work!  I was going to try to make the Vegas trip but am thinking it would be smarter to put the money towards the new house we are trying to buy.  My coworkers say I need to get a pic of the house I want and put it next to my computer so I won't book the trip during a weak moment!  They know me well! 

I am starting to plan the details of our hawaii trip for May. My father in law is letting us have his time share condo for the week and helping us with the airfare so I couldn't turn it down!  We will be there over my son's 6th birthday as well as mother's day.  I feel bad as we will be missing my mom's birthday but we will make it up to her when we get home.  I think she would like it best if we could bring the heat back with us!

I hope you all are well and enjoying 2011.  The jury is still out yet as to whether or not this is going to be a better year....the first week plus has been a bit rocky but there are lots of fun things planned so will have to wait and see.

Take care and have fun planning the trip.

SarahMay


----------



## LisaCat

All caught up again.  Went and checked out the options for snacks to bring to the M&G and PM'd my preference to Tracey.  I'm no closer to having my project (due Tuesday) done than I was last night.  SIGH.  I did, however, find out THE HARD WAY tonight that our BBQ propane tank was empty.  ARGH!  So now I have a trip to WalMart to exchange the tank added to my list tomorrow.  And I have to get Drano for the sink in the hall bathroom.  AGAIN.  I don't think I really want to know WHY it's constantly getting gunked up.....  shudder

Everyone have a great day tomorrow!


----------



## sierranevada

MamaKate said:


> Okay, so I just got back from Costco and picked up the Red Pillar Box wine that Mel suggested & also the Chateau St. Michelle, that Michelle suggested, but I just noticed that I got a Chardoney and not a Reisling .  See that's what happens when you send a wine novice out to get wine .  I hope everyone is fine with my boo-boo .  I also got a case of MGD64 because I think this was the preference for lite beer last year, but I could be wrong again .  I'm also going to go to Trader Joes and get a couple bottles of two-buck-chuck (red and blush).



I actually prefer Chardonnay so am very happy with your boo-boo!  Thanks for doing this.


----------



## karylrocks

I will be ordering lanyards and badge holders for the newbies and anyone else who wants one. Let me know if you need a lanyard so I will be sure to get enough. I will read back to see who already said they need one. There is a price break at 25 so that is how many I am planning to get; should be plenty if a lot of us bring the ones we have. I will be getting lots of extra badge holders if you want to get just one of those (I don't need to know that ahead of time). Lanyard with holder is $3.00 and just the badge holders are 75¢. You can pay at the M&G or any time during the trip.


----------



## disney-super-mom

karylrocks said:


> I will be ordering lanyards and badge holders for the newbies and anyone else who wants one. Let me know if you need a lanyard so I will be sure to get enough. I will read back to see who already said they need one. There is a price break at 25 so that is how many I am planning to get; should be plenty if a lot of us bring the ones we have. I will be getting lots of extra badge holders if you want to get just one of those (I don't need to know that ahead of time). Lanyard with holder is $3.00 and just the badge holders are 75¢. You can pay at the M&G or any time during the trip.



Awesome!  Thanks so much!  Are the badge holders the vertical kind?  I was wondering because I already have a couple of extra horizontal badge holders, but if you're getting the vertical kind, I will definitely want one....or maybe two.


----------



## karylrocks

Yes, they are the vertical kind. I like them too, that's why I am going ahead and getting a 100-pack because I am sure they will come in handy for lots of things, and we should have enough left over for next year.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

disney-super-mom said:


> Awesome!  Thanks so much!  Are the badge holders the vertical kind?  I was wondering because I already have a couple of extra horizontal badge holders, but if you're getting the vertical kind, I will definitely want one....or maybe two.



I'm wondering too, I need a vertical.
Happy Monday everyone and have a great day/week.


----------



## Belle Ella

karylrocks said:


> I will be ordering lanyards and badge holders for the newbies and anyone else who wants one. Let me know if you need a lanyard so I will be sure to get enough. I will read back to see who already said they need one. There is a price break at 25 so that is how many I am planning to get; should be plenty if a lot of us bring the ones we have. I will be getting lots of extra badge holders if you want to get just one of those (I don't need to know that ahead of time). Lanyard with holder is $3.00 and just the badge holders are 75¢. You can pay at the M&G or any time during the trip.



I wont know until tonight/tomorrow if I'll be able to join in/participate in a few things but does even a part-timer qualify?


----------



## karylrocks

There are always ladies who can only come for a couple of days or events. Of course you can get a name tag and a lanyard if you wish! I just need to know so we can get you one printed.


----------



## Belle Ella

Gotcha  I'm at least driving down that Sunday/Monday but that's after all the fun. As soon as I find out if I got the weekend approved off I will let you know.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

Anyone know off hand the Disboard discount code for HOJO's. I thought it was just DIS but it's obviously been a long time since I've used it.


----------



## tinkermell

Hi Ladies!!

I can now announce that over the weekend I was at DL with fellow scavenger hunt ladies Linda and Cheryl, to work on our hunt!! Unfortunatley, Trudi was unable to make it, but she sent some questions to check on ahead of time. Anywhos, we had a fabulous time making up the questions. 

So here is the official announcement.

*Scavenger Hunt 2011!!! *

*Here are some things we have decided to do for this year. *

** We will once again have teams of 4 ladies.*
** New for this year.* *You may make up your own teams.* If you are a newbie, and need team mates, please let us know. We want everyone, and I mean *everyone* to feel welcome and have a great time!! 

In the past ,we have had teams of 3, cuz of the odd numbers. If that happens, no worries. But we do want to do the best we can to keep it to 4 ladies, cuz we put prizes together for that amount. 

**The theme as you know is* *"Castle to California." *So now is the time to start thinking of your team name and ideas to accessorize! You may pick anything to do with the theme, as long as you use * something Castle* and *something California* *both* in it. LOL! That is your first challenge...Woo hoo!!! 
*

*There will be a small entry fee of $5.00 -$7.00 per person.

Lastly,  We have noticed that some of you have not signed up yet. *
We hope that you decide to play. It is alot of fun, and you will see things that you have *never ever* noticed. 
*
The questions consist of a little trivia, a little collecting, and lots of looking. *
*
Have fun making up your teams!! *
*
Looking forward to hearing from you!!* 

PS- I'm sure I have forgotten something....LOL!


----------



## Belle Ella

I would definitely love to participate in the Scavenger Hunt if I'm able to make it for the weekend. Should know tomorrow.


----------



## toocherie

Just a reminder on the Scavenger Hunt that there will be a small entry fee this year.  We should have that info in the next few days.

This year's hunt is going to be FUN!!!!!!!  I wish I were playing!


----------



## disney-super-mom

I can't wait for the savenger hunt!  Sounds like so much FUN!!! 

Big thanks and hugs to our awesome Scavenger Hunt Committee!!!


----------



## wendylady36

I'm so happy to see the scavenger hunt coming together!


----------



## MrsPinup

disney-super-mom said:


> I posted this earlier, but in case you missed it, Debra and I get into SNA at 11:08am, so we could share a cab with you.



That would be great  

Airport Ride Sharing Information
(copy, paste, add your info, & repost if you want to try to share a ride with someone)

Name--------Airport---------Arrival---------Departure
Bridget--------SNA--------3/3 2:11 pm------3/6 5:35 pm
Carol----------SNA--------3/3 9:30 am------3/6 7:00 pm
Capri----------SNA--------3/3 11:08 am-----3/6 6:00pm
Debra---------SNA--------3/3 11:08 am-----3/6 6:00pm
Jodi-----------SNA--------3/3 4:00 pm------3/6 2:10 pm
Lisa & Trish----SNA--------3/3 12:10 pm-----3/7 2:10 pm
Jen-----------SNA---------3/3 10:50am-----3/6  9:25pm



You ladies have been so talkative!  I caught up on reading the posts...now I just need to get some checks in the mail.  I do not need a lanyard or holder - I am going to use my pin lanyard to hold the tag and my badge at church has a vertical holder I can use for the trip.  

The Luau tag is super cute!!!  I am very excited about the M&G and the SH!


----------



## disney-super-mom

MrsPinup said:


> That would be great
> 
> Airport Ride Sharing Information
> (copy, paste, add your info, & repost if you want to try to share a ride with someone)
> 
> Name--------Airport---------Arrival---------Departure
> Bridget--------SNA--------3/3 2:11 pm------3/6 5:35 pm
> Carol----------SNA--------3/3 9:30 am------3/6 7:00 pm
> Capri----------SNA--------3/3 11:08 am-----3/6 6:00pm
> Debra---------SNA--------3/3 11:08 am-----3/6 6:00pm
> Jodi-----------SNA--------3/3 4:00 pm------3/6 2:10 pm
> Lisa & Trish----SNA--------3/3 12:10 pm-----3/7 2:10 pm
> Jen-----------SNA---------3/3 10:50am-----3/6  9:25pm



Oh good!  We can all share a cab then! 

PM me your cell phone number so Debra and I can call you as soon as we land and we can arrange to meet up around baggage claim.


----------



## tinkermell

toocherie said:


> Just a reminder on the Scavenger Hunt that there will be a small entry fee this year.  We should have that info in the next few days.
> 
> *See....I knew I forgot something!! I'll go back and edit.  *
> 
> This year's hunt is going to be FUN!!!!!!!  I wish I were playing!


Me too!!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Good Morning!

I will need a badge holder but plan on using my pin lanyard.

Anyone want to be on my team for the Scavenger Hunt?


----------



## MrsPinup

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I will need a badge holder but plan on using my pin lanyard.
> 
> Anyone want to be on my team for the Scavenger Hunt?



I will   I need a team


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm hoping I'll be able to need a team for anyone willing to take me on, lol.


----------



## MamaKate

I'm so excited about all the planning going on .  I'm sooooo looking forward to this trip and some nice adult only time.  Laila has finally hit the terrible 2's so the trip will be a welcome break .

So when we have a team for the scavenger hunt put together, who do we let know. Steph?  Scavy Committee??


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Hi Ladies! How is everyone? I haven't been on the DIS at all. (Trudi- thank you for messaging me on Facebook to get me over here  ). 

I would like to join in on the scavy hunt. I didn't get to do that before. I will PM you guys after I read all the info for everything. Sorry I haven't been on here. I hope you ladies are all doing well.  

Yesterday I went to DL and I was walking in Fantasyland when I saw the Mad Hatter at an ODV cart: 







I like his facial expression  He approached the CM and said: "I would like a cup of tea please!" and the CM says: "We don't have tea" and he said: "WHAT? Not have tea?? This is an outrage! I want to write a letter to complain!" I think I saw a Diva over by the musical chairs on Main St. with Alice and the Mad Hatter but I don't remember which one and so I did not approach them.  I ate lunch at Blue Bayou and watched Billy Hill and the Hillbillies. The park was really mellow and not overly busy. I liked it and it felt much better for me to not be around Xmas stuff (I had a bit of a hard time over the holidays and to be honest).  I was able to get my dole whip float and it was the first time I saw that there was no one in line.  

I am sad that they took down the California letters in front of DCA. They blocked off the entrance gates and now you have to enter the park from the far left-hand corner. I didn't go into DCA but without the letters it honestly looks like a big wide vast of empty space and doesn't look very good.  Recently I got a Chewbacca backpack and was stopped several times by guests in the park. They all asked where I got it or told me it was really cool. One time I wore it to my parents house and my sister was over with her dog Bryson and my mom thought for a second that I had Bryson on my back.  

I have another session of hip hop class that starts up today and I also found another one that starts up soon that I wanted to try out. I tried to sign up for classes at the local community college but was told that due to budget cuts, they got rid of a lot of classes and are now wait listing people or the class is too full.   I'm really sad about that but I will just have to wait for now and try again. 

Hope you ladies have a good day.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

MrsPinup said:


> I will   I need a team



 Cool!  Now we just need two more...


----------



## tinkermell

MamaKate said:


> I'm so excited about all the planning going on .  I'm sooooo looking forward to this trip and some nice adult only time.  Laila has finally hit the terrible 2's so the trip will be a welcome break .
> 
> So when we have a team for the scavenger hunt put together, who do we let know. Steph?  Scavy Committee??


Whoops! 
Why don't you let the scavvy team know and then we will let Steph know. How's about that?


PIX!! It's good to see you!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

eatmypixiedust said:


> I would like to join in on the scavy hunt. I didn't get to do that before. I will PM you guys after I read all the info for everything. Sorry I haven't been on here. I hope you ladies are all doing well.



Pix, Jen and I have 2 spots on our team.  You are more than welcome to join.


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

I'm a newbie looking for a team.  I'm looking forward to the hunt.  I may not have all the answers but I sure will try.  This should be alot of fun.  If someone is interested in adding me to their group, please PM me.  Thanks.

Jodi


----------



## eatmypixiedust

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Pix, Jen and I have 2 spots on our team.  You are more than welcome to join.



 Cool! I was about to PM you but yes, count me in


----------



## eatmypixiedust

tinkermell said:


> PIX!! It's good to see you!



 Melody!! I miss you!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

eatmypixiedust said:


> Cool! I was about to PM you but yes, count me in



And you met Jen at the Mini Meet we had during the Half Marathon Weekend...cool, our team is coming together   We have one more spot open.


----------



## Belle Ella

I would volunteer to fill that spot if I wasn't still waiting to make sure I have the weekend off, lol.


----------



## Zoemakes5

karylrocks said:


> There are always ladies who can only come for a couple of days or events. Of course you can get a name tag and a lanyard if you wish! I just need to know so we can get you one printed.



I need a new name tag holder, as mine ripped.  I do still have the lanyard.  My friend Juliette22, who I've been able to confirm for sure for Saturday, will need a lanyard and nametag.

Thanks!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

So we have our first team in the making.
Better start thinking of a name.
 I've already started my packing list, lots of things to remember.


----------



## MamaKate

VintageDisneyRules said:


> So we have our first team in the making.
> Better start thinking of a name.
> I've already started my packing list, lots of things to remember.



Our team is done .  I PM'd Mel with our group members .


----------



## MamaKate

Belle Ella said:


> I would volunteer to fill that spot if I wasn't still waiting to make sure I have the weekend off, lol.



 Still hoping you're able to get the time off!  The scavengers hunts are really fun!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

MamaKate said:


> Our team is done .  I PM'd Mel with our group members .



You are fast !!!


----------



## Belle Ella

MamaKate said:


> Still hoping you're able to get the time off!  The scavengers hunts are really fun!!



Aww. Get me even more excited, why don't you  I wouldn't be so worried if it weren't for the fact we're starting a remodel at my work soon and we've been told vacations will be hard to come by. But I also told my boss I am quitting if I don't get a weekend off now and again. I rarely take them off so all should be good. Key word being _*should*_.


----------



## toocherie

Just in case there are any ladies hanging back from signing up for the scavvy hunt because they think they don't know enough Disney trivia and facts--while portions of our hunt *may* be easier based on past knowledge, the majority of the hunt will depend on you being careful observers and super-sleuths IN THE PARKS.  So you will all more less be even steven!


----------



## MamaKate

VintageDisneyRules said:


> You are fast !!!



I haven't been called that since High School  ! (sorry, I'm bad)


----------



## toocherie

MamaKate said:


> I haven't been called that since High School  ! (sorry, I'm bad)





What type of role model is that for the other Divas????!!!!!!!


----------



## wendylady36

toocherie said:


> What type of role model is that for the other Divas????!!!!!!!



A good one?


----------



## QueenDoOver

MrsPinup said:


> That would be great
> 
> Airport Ride Sharing Information
> (copy, paste, add your info, & repost if you want to try to share a ride with someone)
> 
> Name--------Airport---------Arrival---------Departure
> Bridget--------SNA--------3/3 2:11 pm------3/6 5:35 pm
> Carol----------SNA--------3/3 9:30 am------3/6 7:00 pm
> Capri----------SNA--------3/3 11:08 am-----3/6 6:00pm
> Debra---------SNA--------3/3 11:08 am-----3/6 6:00pm
> Jodi-----------SNA--------3/3 4:00 pm------3/6 2:10 pm
> Lisa & Trish----SNA--------3/3 12:10 pm-----3/7 2:10 pm
> Jen-----------SNA---------3/3 10:50am-----3/6  9:25pm
> Tracey & Carrie-SNA-------3/3   1:12pm-----3/5  8:00PM
> Vicki----------- SNA-------3/3    1:12pm


I added our flight info and I am sure that Carrie, Vicki and I can grab a cab or shuttle.  Lisa and Trish, if you are checking bags, then you might be able to meet up with us and ride together in a taxi.  Let me know.  Carrie and I will do carry on only.  Not sure about Vicki though.



LisaCat said:


> .  And I have to get Drano for the sink in the hall bathroom.  AGAIN.  I don't think I really want to know WHY it's constantly getting gunked up.....  shudder



Well, I can tell you what I learned this past weekend, after complaining about my sink.  Hubbyt showed me how you have to get under sink and unscrew the thing that holds the stopper down, then pull the stopper out.  It will bring with it a giant wad of hair and other stuff that goes down the sink and gets tangled in hair.  Really just a black skanky mess.   The stopper is designed to grab this stuff and keep it from blocking the pipes.  Remove, clean, reinstall stopper and you are good to go.   10 minutes max.   You can poor all the drano you want into the sink, but it won't resolve this issue.  Good Luck!



karylrocks said:


> I will be ordering lanyards and badge holders for the newbies and anyone else who wants one. Let me know if you need a lanyard so I will be sure to get enough. I will read back to see who already said they need one. There is a price break at 25 so that is how many I am planning to get; should be plenty if a lot of us bring the ones we have. I will be getting lots of extra badge holders if you want to get just one of those (I don't need to know that ahead of time). Lanyard with holder is $3.00 and just the badge holders are 75¢. You can pay at the M&G or any time during the trip.



Awesome!  Thanks so much.  Not sure if I ordered one of these for my friend, but I will need two all together.  ( I would also buy and extra sleeve or two if available)



MommyWithDreams said:


> Anyone know off hand the Disboard discount code for HOJO's. I thought it was just DIS but it's obviously been a long time since I've used it.



SD50

If it doesn't come up for all nights, then try it for one night at a time.



LisaCat said:


> You ROCK!  And I'm not picky about my wine....



Katie,
I drink, cab, chardonay, MGD50 and pretty much anything else, so no worries.



Scavenger Hunt sounds so fun.  I didn't sign up since we leave that night, but I will be there rooting you all on.


----------



## toocherie

wendylady36 said:


> A good one?



darn tootin'!!!!!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Hi everyone 

I just sent Steph a pm for some of the stuff.  I'm looking forward to seeing you all again, even though I can't spend any one complete day with you.    I AM in for the scavvy hunt, though.  (No pipes are going to keep me away this time.  )


----------



## MrsPinup

eatmypixiedust said:


> Cool! I was about to PM you but yes, count me in



Hi Rochelle!  Glad you are on our team...it looks like it's the 20-something team so far.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

QueenDoOver said:


> SD50
> 
> If it doesn't come up for all nights, then try it for one night at a time.



Thanks Tracey. Rates have really gone up since our last trip. I want this trip to be extra special for my dad. I'm thinking closer may be better in case he wants to rest during the day. My last trip with dad...bittersweet.


----------



## toocherie

Janelle:  I didn't know your Dad was ill.  I hope the trip IS magical!






Ladies:  Melody brought down some samples of the shirts this weekend and they are a beautiful purple and SOFT.  You're gonna love em!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

MrsPinup said:


> Hi Rochelle!  Glad you are on our team...it looks like it's the 20-something team so far.



Don't under-estimate the 30+ ladies !


----------



## Zoemakes5

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Don't under-estimate the 30+ ladies !



Or even the 40+ women!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Zoemakes5 said:


> Or even the 40+ women!!!



Yea......what she said!!


----------



## bsblgrl23

Hello busy planning bees!!



QueenDoOver said:


> I added our flight info and I am sure that Carrie, Vicki and I can grab a cab or shuttle.  Lisa and Trish, if you are checking bags, then you might be able to meet up with us and ride together in a taxi.  Let me know.  Carrie and I will do carry on only.  Not sure about Vicki though.
> 
> Thanks for adding my info Tracey!  I will only do a carry-on(crossing fingers) I am not paying the outrageous fees.
> I am going home on the 7th and my flight is at 6:00p out of sna
> 
> I am in need of a SH team, and can fit into any age group   Please let me know if anyone is looking for a lost lonely diva newbie
> 
> In case you missed it in my previous novel I am in need of a lanyard and holder.  Please and thank you!
> 
> Tracey-- Give me an idea of what is needed for the snack table and I will happily fill in some blanks.  I have too many favorites to narrow it down
> 
> Girls that I am sending money to the checks will be in the mail on tuesday morning!  Yea me!
> 
> thought I had more to say but I am blanking out!  Have a fantabulous week!!


----------



## tinkermell

Zoemakes5 said:


> Or even the 40+ women!!!


Or the 50+ women!!


----------



## sierranevada

bsblgrl23 said:


> Hello busy planning bees!!I am in need of a SH team, and can fit into any age group   Please let me know if anyone is looking for a lost lonely diva newbie



Vicki - you are welcome to be on our team - me and Marnie.  And we would need one more additional person!

Bridget


----------



## sierranevada

tinkermell said:


> Or the 50+ women!!



Here!!!  Here!!!  Experienced women unite!


----------



## sierranevada

karylrocks said:


> I will be ordering lanyards and badge holders for the newbies and anyone else who wants one. Let me know if you need a lanyard so I will be sure to get enough. I will read back to see who already said they need one. There is a price break at 25 so that is how many I am planning to get; should be plenty if a lot of us bring the ones we have. I will be getting lots of extra badge holders if you want to get just one of those (I don't need to know that ahead of time). Lanyard with holder is $3.00 and just the badge holders are 75¢. You can pay at the M&G or any time during the trip.



I will need a lanyard with holder - thanks a bunch!


----------



## tinkermell

Hi ladies!

Just wanted to announce that we have our first team for the scavvy hunt! 

Woo hoo!!!! 

*Katie*/MamaKate
*MaryJo*/MaryJo
*Capri*/disney-super-mom
*Vicki*/CoMickey

They don't have a name yet. Let's give a round of applause to our first team!


----------



## MommyWithDreams

toocherie said:


> Janelle:  I didn't know your Dad was ill.  I hope the trip IS magical!



Oh my dad isn't ill, (sorry if it sounded that way). We just know this will be his last trip to DL. He hasn't been since I was a little girl. He has just always said he wanted to go back just one more time. Since my mom has no desire to go again...he figured he better go while he can. It's still going to be a very emotional trip for me...going with my dad one last time and Ayden spending the time with his "Papa" whom he totally just adores.


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

sierranevada said:


> Vicki - you are welcome to be on our team - me and Marnie.  And we would need one more additional person!
> 
> Bridget



I would love to join your team and take the final spot if that's OK.

Jodi


----------



## DizNee Luver

I need a lanyard & holder as well Carol.....not sure you saw my request pages ago....... 

Been a stressful couple of weeks.....my dad, who has alzheimers was taken to the hospital for pneumonia & my step-mom was informed he had significant emphasymia.  My dad quit smoking 53 yrs ago & was a CPA, so no working around hazardous chemicals.  The best guess any of us can come up with is......he built model airplanes from the time I can remember & used that toxic glue in the house....so he was inhaling it....my step-mom said he also would chew it off his fingers....   We went up to see him at the hospital & he didn't seem to know who my hubby was or his youngest son....of course, my baby brother hadn't seen him in at least 5 yrs.  We stayed with him for about 20 mins & then he somewhat said goodbye & figured he needed to rest.  

We stopped by to see my step-mom.....who we knew wasn't in the best of health....but she doesn't tell us what's going on with her....even when we directly ask.  We got to her house & she was gasping for air when she tried to walk, talk or get up from a chair.  She sounded like an emphasymia patient (but she is not).  Mike finally pinned her down to get a clearer picture of what was going on with her.  She's been battling cancer (started as breast cancer) for 30 yrs!!  Not too many people can say that!  Well the cancer has gone into her bones, lungs & starting to show up in her skull.  She got so sick from the chemo last time, that I believe she's stopped that kind of treatment.

I think she's fighting until my dad passes.....but I think my dad is going to last much longer than her.  She's very frail, tired & obviously uncomfortable.

So put this on my already full plate & I'm just a tad overwhelmed.

The planning & getting ready for this trip is my highlight that keeps me smiling!!  I can't wait to finally meet you all in person!!  I know we've been communicating on the thread & FB for 3 yrs now!!!!

Sorry to dump on you all......but just needed you all to know...so if I seem a bit unorganized....or repeating myself........I haven't totally "LOST" it yet..... 

Happy planning everyone!!!  51 Days!!!!


----------



## tinkermell

Ok....I'm on a roll. 

Now I'm going to start *nagging* again. 

There are still some ladies out there, who have not ordered their tees. Your name is on the original list. If you don't want one, that is totally fine. My feelings will not be hurt. But I need to know, one way or another. K? 

I know you know this stuff already, and I know you probably just get busy and forget. That would be me too. That is why I'm nagging. To make a friendly reminder. LOL! 

So here is my list of no shows.

*farmgirljen*/Jen + *limace*/Sara?   
*4fosterkids*/Jill
*jordansmomma*/Deb (Yeah, it's me bugging you again.) 
*disney*-inspired/Cristabel
*eatmypixiedust*/Rochelle
*katieandmattsmom*/Patty
*MaryJo*/MaryJo 
*goofycathy*/Cathy
*cheshirecat*/Jane
*Zoemakes5*/Michelle  Juliette? Size confirmations?
*MaiynaMouse*/Marnie (Your name is not on the list, but I wanted to make sure.)
*SKWDW*/Kathy
*stacielee*/Stacie


I also wanted to let you know that *Linda, Cheryl and Bree* tried on some samples. I think that the sizing is pretty true to form for a man's shirt. Maybe a tad smaller. Not much. The sleeves are shorter for sure. Hope this helps. If you are still perplexed, PM me and I will let you know what sizes they chose, if that helps. 

*Thankyou!*


----------



## DizNee Luver

tinkermell said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to announce that we have our first team for the scavvy hunt!
> 
> Woo hoo!!!!
> 
> *Katie*/MamaKate
> *MaryJo*/MaryJo
> *Capri*/disney-super-mom
> *Vicki*/CoMickey
> 
> They don't have a name yet. Let's give a round of applause to our first team!



  Congrats!!!


----------



## tinkermell

MommyWithDreams said:


> Oh my dad isn't ill, (sorry if it sounded that way). We just know this will be his last trip to DL. He hasn't been since I was a little girl. He has just always said he wanted to go back just one more time. Since my mom has no desire to go again...he figured he better go while he can. It's still going to be a very emotional trip for me...going with my dad one last time and Ayden spending the time with his "Papa" whom he totally just adores.


Hi Janelle! It's good to see you again. 

Have a very special time with your Dad and family.  I know you will make lots of wonderful memories on this trip.


----------



## tinkermell

DizNee Luver said:


> I need a lanyard & holder as well Carol.....not sure you saw my request pages ago.......
> 
> Been a stressful couple of weeks.....my dad, who has alzheimers was taken to the hospital for pneumonia & my step-mom was informed he had significant emphasymia.  My dad quit smoking 53 yrs ago & was a CPA, so no working around hazardous chemicals.  The best guess any of us can come up with is......he built model airplanes from the time I can remember & used that toxic glue in the house....so he was inhaling it....my step-mom said he also would chew it off his fingers....   We went up to see him at the hospital & he didn't seem to know who my hubby was or his youngest son....of course, my baby brother hadn't seen him in at least 5 yrs.  We stayed with him for about 20 mins & then he somewhat said goodbye & figured he needed to rest.
> 
> We stopped by to see my step-mom.....who we knew wasn't in the best of health....but she doesn't tell us what's going on with her....even when we directly ask.  We got to her house & she was gasping for air when she tried to walk, talk or get up from a chair.  She sounded like an emphasymia patient (but she is not).  Mike finally pinned her down to get a clearer picture of what was going on with her.  She's been battling cancer (started as breast cancer) for 30 yrs!!  Not too many people can say that!  Well the cancer has gone into her bones, lungs & starting to show up in her skull.  She got so sick from the chemo last time, that I believe she's stopped that kind of treatment.
> 
> I think she's fighting until my dad passes.....but I think my dad is going to last much longer than her.  She's very frail, tired & obviously uncomfortable.
> 
> So put this on my already full plate & I'm just a tad overwhelmed.
> 
> The planning & getting ready for this trip is my highlight that keeps me smiling!!  I can't wait to finally meet you all in person!!  I know we've been communicating on the thread & FB for 3 yrs now!!!!
> 
> Sorry to dump on you all......but just needed you all to know...so if I seem a bit unorganized....or repeating myself........I haven't totally "LOST" it yet.....
> 
> Happy planning everyone!!!  51 Days!!!!


My goodness Laurie. That is quite a full plate. My thoughts and prayers for you and your family. 

And I know what you mean..... A lot of this planning is good for me with my sister Renee and all. Something fun, in the midst of heartache. I just learned that she is going on oxygen now. So surreal. 

Anywhos....enough of that. 

Big hugs to you!


----------



## Belle Ella

I ended up calling in sick to work today for the first time since 2008. So bummed. I'm going to try and go in tonight after my co-workers leave (really don't want to face anyone) to get some more ibuprofen and sickies stuff and see if my time off got approved. I really want to be able to join you all so bad.


----------



## DizNee Luver

tinkermell said:


> My goodness Laurie. That is quite a full plate. My thoughts and prayers for you and your family.
> 
> And I know what you mean..... A lot of this planning is good for me with my sister Renee and all. Something fun, in the midst of heartache. I just learned that she is going on oxygen now. So surreal.
> 
> Anywhos....enough of that.
> 
> Big hugs to you!




Thanx Melody.....I still have you & your sister in my prayers!! 



Belle Ella said:


> I ended up calling in sick to work today for the first time since 2008. So bummed. I'm going to try and go in tonight after my co-workers leave (really don't want to face anyone) to get some more ibuprofen and sickies stuff and see if my time off got approved. I really want to be able to join you all so bad.



Sorry you're sick Jazz.....hopefully you feel better....especially when you see your time off request approved!!


----------



## CoMickey

tinkermell said:


> Ok....I'm on a roll.
> 
> Now I'm going to start *nagging* again.
> 
> There are still some ladies out there, who have not ordered their tees. Your name is on the original list. If you don't want one, that is totally fine. My feelings will not be hurt. But I need to know, one way or another. K?
> 
> I know you know this stuff already, and I know you probably just get busy and forget. That would be me too. That is why I'm nagging. To make a friendly reminder. LOL!
> 
> So here is my list of no shows.
> 
> *farmgirljen*/Jen + *limace*/Sara?
> *4fosterkids*/Jill
> *jordansmomma*/Deb (Yeah, it's me bugging you again.)
> *disney*-inspired/Cristabel
> *eatmypixiedust*/Rochelle
> *katieandmattsmom*/Patty
> *MaryJo*/MaryJo
> *goofycathy*/Cathy
> *cheshirecat*/Jane
> *Zoemakes5*/Michelle  Juliette? Size confirmations?
> *MaiynaMouse*/Marnie
> *SKWDW*/Kathy
> *CoMickey*/Vicki  Size confirmation?
> 
> I also wanted to let you know that *Linda, Cheryl and Bree* tried on some samples. I think that the sizing is pretty true to form for a man's shirt. Maybe a tad smaller. Not much. The sleeves are shorter for sure. Hope this helps. If you are still perplexed, PM me and I will let you know what sizes they chose, if that helps.
> 
> *Thankyou!*



Hi Mel - Sorry to be tardy - A little bird (Katie) told me you were trying to track me down.  I had asked Linda to let me know what she thought of the sizing and I just heard from her so please get me a L.  I'll PM you as well.


----------



## karylrocks

tinkermell said:


> Ok....I'm on a roll.
> 
> Now I'm going to start *nagging* again.


Phew! Glad I'm not on the naughty list!  

*So excited for the purple tees!*


----------



## CoMickey

tinkermell said:


> Or the 50+ women!!



One more year and I resemble that remark!


----------



## tinkermell

karylrocks said:


> Phew! Glad I'm not on the naughty list!
> 
> *So excited for the purple tees!*


LOL! That truly made me laugh!!! 



CoMickey said:


> One more year and I resemble that remark!


Let's hear it for the *49ers!!*


----------



## Zoemakes5

Mel, can't PM from work, so I'll respond here...please put me down for an XL, I'd rather it be big than too small.  I have no shoulders but a larger bust, so sometimes things can be too small.  And, I totally would love it blinged out!    I'll put a check in the mail asap!
I've got an email out to Juliette, she's on this post, but hasn't been checking it all that often...she's Juliette22.


----------



## Zoemakes5

GRRR....my entire bday weekend is black out for my AP!


----------



## tinkermell

Zoemakes5 said:


> Mel, can't PM from work, so I'll respond here...please put me down for an XL, I'd rather it be big than too small.  I have no shoulders but a larger bust, so sometimes things can be too small.  And, I totally would love it blinged out!    I'll put a check in the mail asap!
> I've got an email out to Juliette, she's on this post, but hasn't been checking it all that often...she's Juliette22.


Ok Michelle! I will PM you my address. 

I will also PM Juliette. Maybe she will check it out. 

Thanks!
Mel


----------



## mommaU4

toocherie said:


> Ladies:  Melody brought down some samples of the shirts this weekend and they are a beautiful purple and SOFT.  You're gonna love em!


Aww, they sound great. 





bsblgrl23 said:


> I will only do a carry-on(crossing fingers) I am not paying the outrageous fees.


I hate those insane fees. So annoying. 






tinkermell said:


> Just wanted to announce that we have our first team for the scavvy hunt!
> 
> Woo hoo!!!!
> 
> *Katie*/MamaKate
> *MaryJo*/MaryJo
> *Capri*/disney-super-mom
> *Vicki*/CoMickey
> 
> They don't have a name yet. Let's give a round of applause to our first team!


Whoooo hoooooo!!!!! Looks like an awesome team!!!! 






DizNee Luver said:


> So put this on my already full plate & I'm just a tad overwhelmed.
> 
> The planning & getting ready for this trip is my highlight that keeps me smiling!!  I can't wait to finally meet you all in person!!  I know we've been communicating on the thread & FB for 3 yrs now!!!!


I've been reading your updates on FB and I am sorry you've been going through so much.  
I so wish I was going to be there to meet you! I can't believe it's already been three years as the Divas!! I love it. 






tinkermell said:


> *Thankyou!*


No, thank you Mel for all your hard work! 






tinkermell said:


> A lot of this planning is good for me with my sister Renee and all. Something fun, in the midst of heartache. I just learned that she is going on oxygen now. So surreal.


 Aw, Mel. 






Belle Ella said:


> I ended up calling in sick to work today for the first time since 2008. So bummed. I'm going to try and go in tonight after my co-workers leave (really don't want to face anyone) to get some more ibuprofen and sickies stuff and see if my time off got approved. I really want to be able to join you all so bad.


Feel better soon and good luck on getting the time off!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Thanx Beth!!

_*We have one opening for World of Color dining at Ariel's at 6pm on Friday, March 4th with myself, Michelle (zoemakes5) & Vicki (bsblgrl23)......Juliette won't be able to go that night......so let us know if you want to join us for dinner & then watch the show in a great reserved area!!*_

Bummer Michelle on being blocked out for your birthday!!


----------



## sierranevada

Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> I would love to join your team and take the final spot if that's OK.
> 
> Jodi



Love to have you!!

Bridget


----------



## DizNee Luver

*Also still have 3 openings for Cafe Orleans, Sunday March 6 at 6:30!!*


----------



## wendypooh22

Hi..  I haven't been able to hit the boards or FB lately and just noticed that we are picking our own teams for the Scavvy hunt YIKES  Tammy and I are looking for peeps to make a team.. Anyone??? Anyone??


----------



## 4fosterkids

Holy cow...I should have made a New Years Resolution to keep up with the Disboards!!  I just don't have enough time in the day lately 
I'm WAY far behind and still have the last 9 pages to catch up with!
Hugs thank you's to everybody who is working fast & furious with all the trip details   You Diva's ROCK!



sierranevada said:


> Okay ladies - we have a reservation for Napa Rose on Fri 3/4 for 25 people spilt into two tables at 5:30 (thanks Vacation Planning!).
> 
> Cheryl & I thought it would be helpful to have Vacation Planning make our Fantasmic! reservation for us - I have been using the same person there for the last 4 years for all my trips - she is great.  Since we are looking at Sat 3/5 for the 9 pm show, she can make the ressie on 2/5.  The cost is $60/pp (just confirmed price).  If you would like to be included in the group reservation, please send a check for $60 to:
> 
> Bridget Russell
> 5193 Westport Way
> Union City, CA  94587
> 
> I will NOT deposit the checks until Vacation Planning confirms the reservation.  I need the checks before Feb. 3rd to give her an accurate count.
> 
> Please PM me if you have any questions.  If everyone would prefer to call individually, that works too but we thought this would be an easier way to do it.
> 
> Getting excited ladies!!


This is awesome!  Thanks Bridget
I have checks going out tomorrow to you, Mel and Katie!
I need to do the phone list and something else....think think think....well, hopefully it will come to me.

I love the lanyard design...so cute!  Thanks Callie & Dan.

I have to run, but will read up my last pages tonight and get caught up!!

Pixie Dust to all!!


----------



## MamaKate

4fosterkids said:


> I have checks going out tomorrow to you, Mel and Katie!
> I need to do the phone list and something else....think think think....well, hopefully it will come to me.



I know exactly how you feel Jill .  Not enough hours in the day .

You also need to pick a team for the Scavenger Hunt .



I still need to PM Tracey with the snack I'm bringing, but I have no idea what I want to bring yet .

I also have to PM my phone number for the list, but I can't remember who to send it to? Can someone please let me know .


----------



## MamaKate

DizNee Luver said:


> Been a stressful couple of weeks.....



Sorry to hear this .  Your family is in my prayers that things get better .


----------



## MamaKate

tinkermell said:


> And I know what you mean..... A lot of this planning is good for me with my sister Renee and all. Something fun, in the midst of heartache. I just learned that she is going on oxygen now. So surreal.


----------



## tinkermell

Hmm? I'm beginning to think I got you guys in a up-roar. LOL. 

So if there are any of you out there, that would like for me to put you onto teams, let me know. 

Say for instance..... 
*Wendy
Tammy
Jill
Vicki? (Are you taken?)
Jodi? (Are you taken?) 
Jazz
Anyone else? *

*Please, please* let me know, and I would be more than happy to make up some teams. We just thought some of you would like to make up your own teams this year. 

Just put your name on the thread, and I'll keep track and then inform you. 

Does that sound OK?


----------



## DizNee Luver

Jodi is doing the phone list.....I think the info is on the front page!

Thanx Katie!! 

Michelle (zoemakes5), Juliette & myself are a team & if Jessica/Jazz can get the time off she will make our 4th for the Scavenger Hunt!!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

I just read on the Disney Parks blog that the next 8 weekends at DL are Family Fun Weekends.

It's going to be Mardi Gras while we are there.

_Mardi Gras – Feb. 18-20, Feb. 25-27 and March 4-6: Three weekends will be devoted to a lively, New Orleans-style Mardi Gras event, with vibrant excitement, jazzy music and sensational food of New Orleans. Where else? At New Orleans Square. Princess Tiana, along with a cavalcade of some Disney characters in their Mardi Gras finery, will appear at a photo location in the Court of Angels, staffed by Disney PhotoPass photographers._

Hopefully that won't bring lots of crowds.  Here's the link to the other weekends:

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2011/01/family-fun-weekends-a-new-way-to-celebrate-fiestas-mardi-gras-and-more-jan-14-through-march-6-only/


----------



## DizNee Luver

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> I just read on the Disney Parks blog that the next 8 weekends at DL are Family Fun Weekends.
> 
> It's going to be Mardi Gras while we are there.
> 
> _Mardi Gras  Feb. 18-20, Feb. 25-27 and March 4-6: Three weekends will be devoted to a lively, New Orleans-style Mardi Gras event, with vibrant excitement, jazzy music and sensational food of New Orleans. Where else? At New Orleans Square. Princess Tiana, along with a cavalcade of some Disney characters in their Mardi Gras finery, will appear at a photo location in the Court of Angels, staffed by Disney PhotoPass photographers._
> 
> Hopefully that won't bring lots of crowds.  Here's the link to the other weekends:
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2011/01/family-fun-weekends-a-new-way-to-celebrate-fiestas-mardi-gras-and-more-jan-14-through-march-6-only/



That should be fun.....but crowds can stay home that weekend.....the Divas will own the park!!!


----------



## disney-super-mom

DizNee Luver said:


> That should be fun.....but crowds can stay home that weekend.....the Divas will own the park!!!



What she said.


----------



## 4fosterkids

DizNee Luver said:


> I need a lanyard & holder as well Carol.....not sure you saw my request pages ago.......
> 
> Been a stressful couple of weeks.....my dad, who has alzheimers was taken to the hospital for pneumonia & my step-mom was informed he had significant emphasymia.  My dad quit smoking 53 yrs ago & was a CPA, so no working around hazardous chemicals.  The best guess any of us can come up with is......he built model airplanes from the time I can remember & used that toxic glue in the house....so he was inhaling it....my step-mom said he also would chew it off his fingers....   We went up to see him at the hospital & he didn't seem to know who my hubby was or his youngest son....of course, my baby brother hadn't seen him in at least 5 yrs.  We stayed with him for about 20 mins & then he somewhat said goodbye & figured he needed to rest.
> 
> We stopped by to see my step-mom.....who we knew wasn't in the best of health....but she doesn't tell us what's going on with her....even when we directly ask.  We got to her house & she was gasping for air when she tried to walk, talk or get up from a chair.  She sounded like an emphasymia patient (but she is not).  Mike finally pinned her down to get a clearer picture of what was going on with her.  She's been battling cancer (started as breast cancer) for 30 yrs!!  Not too many people can say that!  Well the cancer has gone into her bones, lungs & starting to show up in her skull.  She got so sick from the chemo last time, that I believe she's stopped that kind of treatment.
> 
> I think she's fighting until my dad passes.....but I think my dad is going to last much longer than her.  She's very frail, tired & obviously uncomfortable.
> 
> So put this on my already full plate & I'm just a tad overwhelmed.
> 
> The planning & getting ready for this trip is my highlight that keeps me smiling!!  I can't wait to finally meet you all in person!!  I know we've been communicating on the thread & FB for 3 yrs now!!!!
> 
> Sorry to dump on you all......but just needed you all to know...so if I seem a bit unorganized....or repeating myself........I haven't totally "LOST" it yet.....
> 
> Happy planning everyone!!!  51 Days!!!!


Hugs Laurie!  So sorry to read.  I have a feeling my year is going to take a turn and I'm trying to stay in denial about it.  My mom has been sick for a few months.  She had a CT scan that showed shadowy areas on her liver and spleen.  Now they want to do an MRI and send her to a specialist.  Her best friend died last year from abdom. cancer and my FIL died also from adrenal cancer.  She watched them both go thru terrible treatments that didn't help, so she is starting to "talk" like she won't be with us very long, even though she doesn't have any answers from doctors yet   She is telling me she will not do any treatments if it is cancer and so on.  I'm hoping the specialist figure it out and it ends up being something easy & treatable!  (now sticking my head back into the sand)



tinkermell said:


> Ok....I'm on a roll.
> 
> Now I'm going to start *nagging* again.
> 
> There are still some ladies out there, who have not ordered their tees. Your name is on the original list. If you don't want one, that is totally fine. My feelings will not be hurt. But I need to know, one way or another. K?
> 
> I know you know this stuff already, and I know you probably just get busy and forget. That would be me too. That is why I'm nagging. To make a friendly reminder. LOL!
> 
> So here is my list of no shows.
> 
> *farmgirljen*/Jen + *limace*/Sara?
> *4fosterkids*/Jill
> *jordansmomma*/Deb (Yeah, it's me bugging you again.)
> *disney*-inspired/Cristabel
> *eatmypixiedust*/Rochelle
> *katieandmattsmom*/Patty
> *MaryJo*/MaryJo
> *goofycathy*/Cathy
> *cheshirecat*/Jane
> *Zoemakes5*/Michelle  Juliette? Size confirmations?
> *MaiynaMouse*/Marnie (Your name is not on the list, but I wanted to make sure.)
> *SKWDW*/Kathy
> *stacielee*/Stacie
> 
> 
> I also wanted to let you know that *Linda, Cheryl and Bree* tried on some samples. I think that the sizing is pretty true to form for a man's shirt. Maybe a tad smaller. Not much. The sleeves are shorter for sure. Hope this helps. If you are still perplexed, PM me and I will let you know what sizes they chose, if that helps.
> 
> *Thankyou!*


Oh look!!  I'm on a list    too bad its the naughty list!  LOL  Thanks for the "reminders"!
Mel, I would love a large and can't wait to feel these soft, gorgeous purple tee's!!  Thanks you so much



tinkermell said:


> My goodness Laurie. That is quite a full plate. My thoughts and prayers for you and your family.
> 
> And I know what you mean..... A lot of this planning is good for me with my sister Renee and all. Something fun, in the midst of heartache. I just learned that she is going on oxygen now. So surreal.
> 
> Anywhos....enough of that.
> 
> Big hugs to you!


 Hugs Mel!!  I hate heartache.



MamaKate said:


> I know exactly how you feel Jill .  Not enough hours in the day .
> 
> You also need to pick a team for the Scavenger Hunt .
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to PM Tracey with the snack I'm bringing, but I have no idea what I want to bring yet .
> 
> I also have to PM my phone number for the list, but I can't remember who to send it to? Can someone please let me know .


Thanks Katie!  
I'd love to do the SH, but I work on SH day, so won't be around...well, I will be around, but not to play with y'all!
Oh, and you reminded me what I was missing....pm'ing Tracey w/ snack idea!!  

So, I'm now all caught up and plan on staying this way!  So don't go all crazy on me and take up 10 pages by tomorrow, k?  

Beth...remember that fast & easy bus that comes out here!??  Take up space on somebody's couch and I'll meet you at the gate  !!  Look how easy it would be to come for 2 days!  Just sayin'  
popcorn:

I must say, I'm hopelessly addicted to the 75% off  christmas aisles in the stores and have picked up so many "things" for next year!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Thanx Jill   It's really hard watching our parents get old & suffering.....prayers for you & yours!!!


----------



## MrsPinup

tinkermell said:


> Or the 50+ women!!


I knew I was going to get myself in trouble....


MotoXPrincess99 said:


> I just read on the Disney Parks blog that the next 8 weekends at DL are Family Fun Weekends.
> 
> It's going to be Mardi Gras while we are there.
> 
> _Mardi Gras  Feb. 18-20, Feb. 25-27 and March 4-6: Three weekends will be devoted to a lively, New Orleans-style Mardi Gras event, with vibrant excitement, jazzy music and sensational food of New Orleans. Where else? At New Orleans Square. Princess Tiana, along with a cavalcade of some Disney characters in their Mardi Gras finery, will appear at a photo location in the Court of Angels, staffed by Disney PhotoPass photographers._



I was going to mention this myself.  I am really excited about this event.  My sister went to college out in Louisianna and even then I didn't get to experience Mardi Gras.  What I want to know is....how we will get beads?!


----------



## mommaU4

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> I just read on the Disney Parks blog that the next 8 weekends at DL are Family Fun Weekends.
> 
> It's going to be Mardi Gras while we are there.
> 
> _Mardi Gras  Feb. 18-20, Feb. 25-27 and March 4-6: Three weekends will be devoted to a lively, New Orleans-style Mardi Gras event, with vibrant excitement, jazzy music and sensational food of New Orleans. Where else? At New Orleans Square. Princess Tiana, along with a cavalcade of some Disney characters in their Mardi Gras finery, will appear at a photo location in the Court of Angels, staffed by Disney PhotoPass photographers._
> 
> Hopefully that won't bring lots of crowds.  Here's the link to the other weekends:
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2011/01/family-fun-weekends-a-new-way-to-celebrate-fiestas-mardi-gras-and-more-jan-14-through-march-6-only/


That sounds like a lot of fun!! But as you said, hopefully it won't bring the crowds. 







4fosterkids said:


> Beth...remember that fast & easy bus that comes out here!??  Take up space on somebody's couch and I'll meet you at the gate  !!  Look how easy it would be to come for 2 days!  Just sayin'
> popcorn: opcorn:


LOL Don't tempt me!!! 

And I'm so sorry to hear that about your mom. I also hope the specialist can figure it all out for her and that she is fine.


----------



## mommaU4

MrsPinup said:


> What I want to know is....how we will get beads?!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

tinkermell said:


> Or the 50+ women!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

MrsPinup said:


> I knew I was going to get myself in trouble....
> 
> 
> I was going to mention this myself.  I am really excited about this event.  My sister went to college out in Louisianna and even then I didn't get to experience Mardi Gras.  What I want to know is....how we will get beads?!



Now you know this is Disnayland so there will be no flashing.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

tinkermell said:


> Ok....I'm on a roll.
> 
> Now I'm going to start *nagging* again.
> 
> There are still some ladies out there, who have not ordered their tees. Your name is on the original list. If you don't want one, that is totally fine. My feelings will not be hurt. But I need to know, one way or another. K?
> 
> I know you know this stuff already, and I know you probably just get busy and forget. That would be me too. That is why I'm nagging. To make a friendly reminder. LOL!
> 
> So here is my list of no shows.
> 
> *MaryJo*/MaryJo
> 
> I also wanted to let you know that *Linda, Cheryl and Bree* tried on some samples. I think that the sizing is pretty true to form for a man's shirt. Maybe a tad smaller. Not much. The sleeves are shorter for sure. Hope this helps. If you are still perplexed, PM me and I will let you know what sizes they chose, if that helps.
> 
> *Thankyou!*


 
Thank you, Mel!  I'll take an XL & I would like it blinged out.  I'll send you a check. 



tinkermell said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to announce that we have our first team for the scavvy hunt!
> 
> Woo hoo!!!!
> 
> *Katie*/MamaKate
> *MaryJo*/MaryJo
> *Capri*/disney-super-mom
> *Vicki*/CoMickey
> 
> They don't have a name yet. Let's give a round of applause to our first team!


 
Oh yes, we do have a name.  



> Originally Posted by *tinkermell*
> 
> 
> _Or the 50+ women!!
> _




 


*OKAY, ladies... What else am I missing?  
Going to the meet-up
Let Steph know dining plans
Joined an awesome scavvy hunt team
Gave Mel my size & stuff

Who else do I need to contact for what?  *

I'm sorry I haven't been keeping up with the thread.  I promise to do better now that we are closer.


----------



## disney-super-mom

*Melody, Laurie, and Jill...*







Keeping you and your loved ones in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## disney-super-mom

Mary Jo said:


> Oh yes, we do have a name.



Hahaha, yes we do!


----------



## MrsPinup

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Now you know this is Disnayland so there will be no flashing.



I say they are bringing it on themselves


----------



## DizNee Luver

Mary Jo said:


> OKAY, ladies... What else am I missing?
> Going to the meet-up
> Let Steph know dining plans
> Joined an awesome scavvy hunt team
> Gave Mel my size & stuff
> 
> Who else do I need to contact for what?



Jodi for the phone list & Bridget for the Fantasmic Dessert seating if you're doing that!!






disney-super-mom said:


> *Melody, Laurie, and Jill...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping you and your loved ones in my thoughts and prayers.



Thank you Capri!!!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, I think it's time I spent a little more time in here with ya'll. I just got back from work to check my schedule and pick up some NyQuil so I can sleep tonight. And alls I know is this: I got my time off and I'll be in the area from sometime Friday through the whole weekend and leaving on Monday/Tuesday.

I am totally game for the scavenger hunt on Saturday and looks like I already have a team (thanks again for thinking of me Laurie). Gotta go through and get myself situmated and figure out what I'll need to send to who. I don't know what else I'll be able to participate in. Gotta balance out the girls-only time with the BF time as my trips to SoCal are the only time I get to see him.

 I'm really excited. My resolution this year is to not miss out on things I'll regret later and I am really looking forward to this!

By the way, for those who don't know me I'm Jazz (or Jessica -- whichever you prefer).


----------



## toocherie

MrsPinup said:


> What I want to know is....how we will get beads?!







VintageDisneyRules said:


> Now you know this is Disnayland so there will be no flashing.



Speak for yourself!

ETA:  Tina flashed Billy this weekend!  (Ask her--she did--he was SHOCKED)


----------



## CoMickey

toocherie said:


> Speak for yourself!
> 
> ETA:  Tina flashed Billy this weekend!  (Ask her--she did--he was SHOCKED)



Oh man - I am sorry I missed that!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Hooray Jazz!!!!!!  I'm so excited you'll be joining us for some of the Diva fun!!!!

So our Scavenger Hunt team is set!!

Michelle (zoemakes5)
Juliette
Jessica (Belle Ella)
Myself

Team name to be determined.


----------



## bsblgrl23

Wow!  you gals have been busy! 

Bridget...... Thanks so much!  I would love to be on your SH team with you Maurny?(sorry spelling) and Jodi!   Sounds fun!  Now we just need a name.  This will be great!  Let's start thinking!!!

so if there is no flashing at Disneyland does that mean we can't use our cameras??



Melody, Laurie and Jill.... please know that my thoughts are with you I totally understand.  Please vent all you need we are here for you.

Ok I am done for now and need to go back and re-read all the posting you guys did!

Have a great night!!


----------



## jordansmomma

tinkermell said:


> Ok....I'm on a roll.
> 
> Now I'm going to start *nagging* again.
> 
> There are still some ladies out there, who have not ordered their tees. Your name is on the original list. If you don't want one, that is totally fine. My feelings will not be hurt. But I need to know, one way or another. K?
> 
> I know you know this stuff already, and I know you probably just get busy and forget. That would be me too. That is why I'm nagging. To make a friendly reminder. LOL!
> 
> So here is my list of no shows.
> 
> *farmgirljen*/Jen + *limace*/Sara?
> *4fosterkids*/Jill
> *jordansmomma*/Deb (Yeah, it's me bugging you again.)
> *disney*-inspired/Cristabel
> *eatmypixiedust*/Rochelle
> *katieandmattsmom*/Patty
> *MaryJo*/MaryJo
> *goofycathy*/Cathy
> *cheshirecat*/Jane
> *Zoemakes5*/Michelle  Juliette? Size confirmations?
> *MaiynaMouse*/Marnie (Your name is not on the list, but I wanted to make sure.)
> *SKWDW*/Kathy
> *stacielee*/Stacie
> 
> 
> I also wanted to let you know that *Linda, Cheryl and Bree* tried on some samples. I think that the sizing is pretty true to form for a man's shirt. Maybe a tad smaller. Not much. The sleeves are shorter for sure. Hope this helps. If you are still perplexed, PM me and I will let you know what sizes they chose, if that helps.
> 
> *Thankyou!*



Nag...nag...nag...nag....

Ok I'm going to check out sizes now.


----------



## jordansmomma

Mel~ L no bling, no scavvy hunt & PM me your address please. Thanks


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

sierranevada said:


> Love to have you!!
> 
> Bridget




Wonderful   Count me in


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

Just an update.....

Here are the people I have phone card information for:

Becci (cccdisney)
Bridget (Sierranevada)
Capri (disney-super-mom)
Carol (karylrocks)
Cheryl (Toocherie)
Courtney (Prettyprincessbelle)
Debbie (Jordansmomma)
Jen (MrsPinup)
Laurie (DizNee Luver)
Lisa (LisaCat)
Mary Jo
Melody (Tinkermell)
Michelle (Zoemakes5)
Sarah (MotoXPrincess99)
Stephanie (21yankee)
Tracy (QueenDoOver)
Trudi (Vintagedisneyrules)
Vicki (bsblgrl23)
Vicki (CoMickey)


I'm still collecting information so just send me a PM if your not on the list but want to be.


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

DizNee Luver said:


> I need a lanyard & holder as well Carol.....not sure you saw my request pages ago.......
> 
> Been a stressful couple of weeks.....my dad, who has alzheimers was taken to the hospital for pneumonia & my step-mom was informed he had significant emphasymia.  My dad quit smoking 53 yrs ago & was a CPA, so no working around hazardous chemicals.  The best guess any of us can come up with is......he built model airplanes from the time I can remember & used that toxic glue in the house....so he was inhaling it....my step-mom said he also would chew it off his fingers....   We went up to see him at the hospital & he didn't seem to know who my hubby was or his youngest son....of course, my baby brother hadn't seen him in at least 5 yrs.  We stayed with him for about 20 mins & then he somewhat said goodbye & figured he needed to rest.
> 
> We stopped by to see my step-mom.....who we knew wasn't in the best of health....but she doesn't tell us what's going on with her....even when we directly ask.  We got to her house & she was gasping for air when she tried to walk, talk or get up from a chair.  She sounded like an emphasymia patient (but she is not).  Mike finally pinned her down to get a clearer picture of what was going on with her.  She's been battling cancer (started as breast cancer) for 30 yrs!!  Not too many people can say that!  Well the cancer has gone into her bones, lungs & starting to show up in her skull.  She got so sick from the chemo last time, that I believe she's stopped that kind of treatment.
> 
> I think she's fighting until my dad passes.....but I think my dad is going to last much longer than her.  She's very frail, tired & obviously uncomfortable.
> 
> So put this on my already full plate & I'm just a tad overwhelmed.
> 
> The planning & getting ready for this trip is my highlight that keeps me smiling!!  I can't wait to finally meet you all in person!!  I know we've been communicating on the thread & FB for 3 yrs now!!!!
> 
> Sorry to dump on you all......but just needed you all to know...so if I seem a bit unorganized....or repeating myself........I haven't totally "LOST" it yet.....
> 
> Happy planning everyone!!!  51 Days!!!!



Laurie,

Sorry to hear about your everything that is going on with your family.  I say vent all you want.  Sometimes that's all it takes to make us feel alittle better.  My thoughts are with you .  I'm new to this trip so I'm looking forward to meeting you and everyone else too.  The trip will be here before we know it.

Jodi


----------



## DizNee Luver

Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> Laurie,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your everything that is going on with your family.  I say vent all you want.  Sometimes that's all it takes to make us feel alittle better.  My thoughts are with you .  I'm new to this trip so I'm looking forward to meeting you and everyone else too.  The trip will be here before we know it.
> 
> Jodi



Thanx so much Jodi.....I appreciate having my Dis Friends since I tend to be a bit house bound with my kiddos.  (that's a whole nother story that you probably are not up on.....but some other time.....lol).  I am SOOOOOO looking forward to this trip & can't wait to meet you too!!!

By the way.....are you on Facebook???  A ton of us are & it's a great place to keep up with each other!


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

Belle Ella said:


> Well, I think it's time I spent a little more time in here with ya'll. I just got back from work to check my schedule and pick up some NyQuil so I can sleep tonight. And alls I know is this: I got my time off and I'll be in the area from sometime Friday through the whole weekend and leaving on Monday/Tuesday.
> 
> I am totally game for the scavenger hunt on Saturday and looks like I already have a team (thanks again for thinking of me Laurie). Gotta go through and get myself situmated and figure out what I'll need to send to who. I don't know what else I'll be able to participate in. Gotta balance out the girls-only time with the BF time as my trips to SoCal are the only time I get to see him.
> 
> I'm really excited. My resolution this year is to not miss out on things I'll regret later and I am really looking forward to this!
> 
> By the way, for those who don't know me I'm Jazz (or Jessica -- whichever you prefer).




Nice to meet you Jazz.  It's great that you were able to get the time off of work.  If you would like your info on the phone card I'm making just PM me the info.

Sorry to hear you feel .  I hope you get to feeling better quick.


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

DizNee Luver said:


> Thanx so much Jodi.....I appreciate having my Dis Friends since I tend to be a bit house bound with my kiddos.  (that's a whole nother story that you probably are not up on.....but some other time.....lol).  I am SOOOOOO looking forward to this trip & can't wait to meet you too!!!
> 
> By the way.....are you on Facebook???  A ton of us are & it's a great place to keep up with each other!



You're welcome! I agree, the DIS Divas are great.  I have felt really welcome.  It will be nice to meet everyone in person. 

Yes, I'm on Facebook.  I don't update it as much as I should but I'll PM my information to you.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Mary Jo said:


> *OKAY, ladies... What else am I missing?
> Going to the meet-up
> Let Steph know dining plans
> Joined an awesome scavvy hunt team
> Gave Mel my size & stuff
> 
> Who else do I need to contact for what?  *
> You need to tell Tracy what you're bringing for the M&G.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toocherie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself!
> 
> ETA:  Tina flashed Billy this weekend!  (Ask her--she did--he was SHOCKED)
> 
> 
> 
> I bet he loved it !
> 
> 
> jordansmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mel~ L no bling, no scavvy hunt & PM me your address please. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I can have a little bling so can you.
> 
> 
> Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just an update.....
> 
> Here are the people I have phone card information for:
> 
> Becci (cccdisney)
> Bridget (Sierranevada)
> Capri (disney-super-mom)
> Carol (karylrocks)
> Cheryl (Toocherie)
> Courtney (Prettyprincessbelle)
> Debbie (Jordansmomma)
> Jen (MrsPinup)
> Laurie (DizNee Luver)
> Lisa (LisaCat)
> Mary Jo
> Melody (Tinkermell)
> Michelle (Zoemakes5)
> Sarah (MotoXPrincess99)
> Stephanie (21yankee)
> Tracy (QueenDoOver)
> Trudi (Vintagedisneyrules)
> Vicki (bsblgrl23)
> Vicki (CoMickey)
> 
> 
> I'm still collecting information so just send me a PM if your not on the list but want to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Courtney and her Mom will not be joining us on the trip.
Click to expand...


----------



## sierranevada

bsblgrl23 said:


> Wow!  you gals have been busy!
> 
> Bridget...... Thanks so much!  I would love to be on your SH team with you Maurny?(sorry spelling) and Jodi!   Sounds fun!  Now we just need a name.  This will be great!  Let's start thinking!!!
> 
> Have a great night!!





Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> Wonderful   Count me in




We have a team:
Bridget
Marnie
Vicki
Jodi

Now we need a name!


----------



## sierranevada

Well- since my name and city are on the first page, this is an open invitation to any one on FB to send me a friend request


----------



## LisaCat

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Cool!  Now we just need two more...



Trish and I will need to be on a team.  We've never done a scavvy hunt and I think we will be best put on a more "laid back" team....  LOL


----------



## LisaCat

QueenDoOver said:


> I added our flight info and I am sure that Carrie, Vicki and I can grab a cab or shuttle.  Lisa and Trish, if you are checking bags, then you might be able to meet up with us and ride together in a taxi.  Let me know.  Carrie and I will do carry on only.  Not sure about Vicki though.
> 
> We will be checking.  With the snacks for the M&G, wine plus stuff for a 4 night stay, I won't be able to do carry-on!  That would be great to share a taxi!
> 
> Well, I can tell you what I learned this past weekend, after complaining about my sink.  Hubbyt showed me how you have to get under sink and unscrew the thing that holds the stopper down, then pull the stopper out.  It will bring with it a giant wad of hair and other stuff that goes down the sink and gets tangled in hair.  Really just a black skanky mess.   The stopper is designed to grab this stuff and keep it from blocking the pipes.  Remove, clean, reinstall stopper and you are good to go.   10 minutes max.   You can poor all the drano you want into the sink, but it won't resolve this issue.  Good Luck!



We already have the stoppers out of the sinks as we have little strainers in them instead.....  yuck.


----------



## LisaCat

MommyWithDreams said:


> Anyone know off hand the Disboard discount code for HOJO's. I thought it was just DIS but it's obviously been a long time since I've used it.



Is this for our trip?  Cuz I have a ressie there that I haven't cancelled yet.  Trish and I decided to move to the Carousel.  PM me if you want to take it!


----------



## LisaCat

Zoemakes5 said:


> Or even the 40+ women!!!



Woo hoo!


----------



## LisaCat

tinkermell said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to announce that we have our first team for the scavvy hunt!
> 
> Woo hoo!!!!
> 
> *Katie*/MamaKate
> *MaryJo*/MaryJo
> *Capri*/disney-super-mom
> *Vicki*/CoMickey
> 
> They don't have a name yet. Let's give a round of applause to our first team!



I didn't realize we had to form teams now.  I thought we would be put on teams that day.  Can you tell I have NO CLUE what I'm doing?  LOL!  Trish and I will need to be on a team.  We are newbies with no clue what we are doing.  LOL


----------



## 21yankees

Evening Ladies.

Here's our team (name TBD):

cccdisney - Becci
Cynthia 
karylrocks - Carol
21yankees - Steph




steph


----------



## cccdisney

Hey Ladies!   I can't believe the trip is getting closer!    I'm trying to stay up-to-date with this thread and need to remember jump on every day to read the latest.       I see some of the new DIVA's are also on FB.   I'll look for you. 

Cynthia and I bought our airline tickets yesterday.   We are flying into LAX.   (I had a promo code for Virgin America and they don't fly into SNA).    We can't wait for the mini-vacation from our husbands and kids. 

I still need to send our $$ for the Fantastmic Dessert.   I'll mail it within the next week.  

Got to go make sure all the kids are in bed -  Everyone enjoy your evening!


----------



## LisaCat

And I'm all caught up!  And my project was finished this afternoon and was sent on its way around 3PM.  Now I've started "packing" for my trip to DL.  Trish, her son and I fly out Thursday morning and fly back around lunch time on Saturday.  2 nights at the Best Western across from the park.  WOC ressie for Ariel's Thursday evening.WOO HOO!  When I get back, I SWEAR I will get organized and get checks in the mail to those I need to send them to.  Mel, I'm SO SORRY..... I sent the tees, but freakin forgot all about sending a check.  D'OH!  I'm just a little scattered this last week or so.....


----------



## 21yankees

I've put together (the best I've been able to) the list of scavenger hunt teams (based on everyone's posts) on page 1. Take a look and let me know if I'm missing anything. I figure this will help everyone figure out who's available.



steph


----------



## jordansmomma

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Mary Jo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can have a little bling so can you.
> 
> 
> Courtney and her Mom will not be joining us on the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah...I don't do bling, only on my fingers & it has BLING! But not on my clothes or shoes.
Click to expand...


----------



## Zoemakes5

Okay, I need help....can any of the ladies from last year send me a copy of the transfer for the tshirts from last year?  The black ones?  I don't have a color printer but I really want to make one of the shirts that we did last year.  I'd be willing to send you a check or catch up with you on the trip.


----------



## sierranevada

sierranevada said:


> Well- since my name and city are on the first page, this is an open invitation to any one on FB to send me a friend request



Thanks to all the DisDivas who sent me friend requests!!  Can't wait to meet everyone in person.


----------



## MamaKate

Zoemakes5 said:


> Okay, I need help....can any of the ladies from last year send me a copy of the transfer for the tshirts from last year?  The black ones?  I don't have a color printer but I really want to make one of the shirts that we did last year.  I'd be willing to send you a check or catch up with you on the trip.



Sorry I can't help.  Someone made my shirt for me last year since I'm so craft challenged.  But my shirt is totally ruined from last year so on that day I'm just wearing a plain black shirt.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Good morning, everyone!  Happy Wednesday!  

I'm so glad that I don't work on the Friday of the girls' weekend.  BUT, I help run a Bingo game for our local parochial school so I'll have to leave the park on Friday around 3pm.   At least I can be there for awhile though.

I'll be there Sunday morning/early afternoon, but will probably leave around 2:30.  If anyone needs a ride at that time to either SNA or LAX, I'm happy to give a lift.  I live about 15 mins from LAX, and don't mind the roundabout way to SNA on the way home.  Just send me a PM.  I can take 3 people.


----------



## tinkermell

I know that Steph posted the teams on the first page, but I thought I would here too!! Add: 

*Michelle, Juliette, Jessica and Laurie!!

Bridget, Marnie, Vicki2 and Jodi!! 

Becci, Cynthia, Carol and Steph!! 

Katie, Capri, MaryJo and Vicki1 have chosen a name!!* 
*The Real Princesses of Orange County!!!* LOL!! 

Another hoozah for the teams!!!


----------



## tinkermell

So I have been so busy keeping up, that I totally forgot to mention how much I love our name tag!! So darn cute! 

Callie and Dan, thankyou!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Zoemakes5 said:


> Okay, I need help....can any of the ladies from last year send me a copy of the transfer for the tshirts from last year?  The black ones?  I don't have a color printer but I really want to make one of the shirts that we did last year.  I'd be willing to send you a check or catch up with you on the trip.



I just looked through all my Diva stuff and I have a pirate transfer leftover. It's the dark T transfer, meaning you place it on your shirt picture side up and put tissue paper on top and iron it. I'll be happy to mail it to you. PM me your address.


----------



## LisaCat

Hey all!  24 hours from now, I should be at DISNEYLAND!  Or, at least at the Best Western!  LOL

OH!  And Trish and I changed our flights today for March.  We are now leaving on Sunday night instead of Monday.  Changed my ressie at Carousel too.

DOES ANYONE NEED MY RESSIE AT HOJO?  I have a $59/night AP ressie there to cancel for this trip, but if someone needs it. let me know!  I won't do anything with it until next week.


----------



## MrsPinup

bsblgrl23 said:


> so if there is no flashing at Disneyland does that mean we can't use our cameras??



They always tell you no flash in POTC, but I think Johnny likes it. 

Our (so far, 20-something) team of Sarah, Rochelle, and I still need one more person for the SH....


----------



## DizNee Luver

We Have Our Team Name!! 
Paparazzi Princesses


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

MrsPinup said:


> They always tell you no flash in POTC, but I think Johnny likes it.
> 
> Our (so far, 20-something) team of Sarah, Rochelle, and I still need one more person for the SH....



Yep...and we need a team name.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

I think I remember last time there was a prize for the best decorated/themed team?    Are we doing this again?  Even if there's no prize I think it's still fun for each team to match for the hunt.  Each member of my team last year all made something, we had bracelets, necklaces, buttons and name tags with our team name.  

Also, how much does the hunt cost again and who do I send my money to?


----------



## disney-super-mom

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Yep...and we need a team name.



I'd suggest "The Royal Brat Pack" as a name, but you youngsters probably don't know who the Brat Pack is (group of young, hot, partying actors from 1980s Hollywood)  

Just thought it was fitting since you're all the hot, young "it group" of the Divas.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

So our dates are set and HOJO's is booked. 

Once again our dates will overlap with the Diva trip so I hope to run into many of you again. My dad, son Ayden and I will be there 2/27-3/5!

I will definitely keep my eyes open for the Divas!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Here are my team names badges from the last two hunts


----------



## DizNee Luver

MommyWithDreams said:


> So our dates are set and HOJO's is booked.
> 
> Once again our dates will overlap with the Diva trip so I hope to run into many of you again. My dad, son Ayden and I will be there 2/27-3/5!
> 
> I will definitely keep my eyes open for the Divas!



Janelle!!!!!!!!  I'm so excited to hear this news!!!!!  We will definitely need to meet up!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Those are cool! This is going to be so much fun. I'm so glad I get to participate.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

DizNee Luver said:


> Janelle!!!!!!!!  I'm so excited to hear this news!!!!!  We will definitely need to meet up!!!




LOL Laurie you must have posted this at the same time I posted on your FB wall. I don't know why I was thinking the trip was the following week. Duh moment I guess. Anyway....I'll be seeing you after all. I wish I could get one of the lanyards....I don't have my old one anymore.


----------



## disney-super-mom

MommyWithDreams said:


> So our dates are set and HOJO's is booked.
> 
> Once again our dates will overlap with the Diva trip so I hope to run into many of you again. My dad, son Ayden and I will be there 2/27-3/5!
> 
> I will definitely keep my eyes open for the Divas!



YAY!  Come meet up with us for sure!  If you can, stop in at the Meet and Greet at the Carousel, and/or join us for a meal or two!  Or for one of the group rides.  Or maybe for one of the photos.  Or all of the above!


----------



## toocherie

MommyWithDreams said:


> I wish I could get one of the lanyards....I don't have my old one anymore.



I don't see why you can't---PM karylrocks she is heading up the lanyards.


----------



## DizNee Luver

MommyWithDreams said:


> LOL Laurie you must have posted this at the same time I posted on your FB wall. I don't know why I was thinking the trip was the following week. Duh moment I guess. Anyway....I'll be seeing you after all. I wish I could get one of the lanyards....I don't have my old one anymore.



This is so awesome you'll be there!!  Can't wait to meet you & Ayden.....finally!



disney-super-mom said:


> YAY!  Come meet up with us for sure!  If you can, stop in at the Meet and Greet at the Carousel, and/or join us for a meal or two!  Or for one of the group rides.  Or maybe for one of the photos.  Or all of the above!



Yea, what she said.........lol



toocherie said:


> I don't see why you can't---PM karylrocks she is heading up the lanyards.



Yea, what she said too.......lol


----------



## Zoemakes5

VintageDisneyRules said:


> I just looked through all my Diva stuff and I have a pirate transfer leftover. It's the dark T transfer, meaning you place it on your shirt picture side up and put tissue paper on top and iron it. I'll be happy to mail it to you. PM me your address.




Awesome!!!  I can't PM or FB from work, but I will send you a PM tonight.  I'll definitely take you up on this generous offer!  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## MommyWithDreams

disney-super-mom said:


> YAY!  Come meet up with us for sure!  If you can, stop in at the Meet and Greet at the Carousel, and/or join us for a meal or two!  Or for one of the group rides.  Or maybe for one of the photos.  Or all of the above!



I am going to check out the schedule and see what you gals are up to. Laurie also has my number so we'll be in touch. I will PM Karyl about the lanyard. Thanks!


----------



## Belle Ella

Alrighty! I have messaged Carol about the tags, Melody about the shirts (check to be in the mail tomorrow), and Jodi about the phone card. Am I forgetting anything at the moment?


----------



## disney-super-mom

Belle Ella said:


> Alrighty! I have messaged Carol about the tags, Melody about the shirts (check to be in the mail tomorrow), and Jodi about the phone card. Am I forgetting anything at the moment?



You need to message Tracey to tell her what you are bringing as a snack for the Meet & Greet snack table.


----------



## Belle Ella

Sadly because I have school on Thursday night I can't actually make the Meet & Greet! I'm so super bummed about that. But I can send some money for someone to bring some extra stuff for you all to enjoy though.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> Sadly because I have school on Thursday night I can't actually make the Meet & Greet! I'm so super bummed about that. But I can send some money for someone to bring some extra stuff for you all to enjoy though.



There will be plenty there from the gals in attendance....so don't feel you need to do that!

You mentioned that your BF is working on Friday......what time do you think you'll be in Anaheim?  We have one more spot open for the Ariel's WoC dinner package at 6:30 that evening.....no takers at this point.....so if interested, let me know.  Right now its Michelle, Vicki (bsblgrl23) & myself.


----------



## Zoemakes5

DizNee Luver said:


> There will be plenty there from the gals in attendance....so don't feel you need to do that!
> 
> You mentioned that your BF is working on Friday......what time do you think you'll be in Anaheim?  We have one more spot open for the Ariel's WoC dinner package at 6:30 that evening.....no takers at this point.....so if interested, let me know.  Right now its Michelle, Vicki (bsblgrl23) & myself.



I add my vote to that, too!  Also, not sure if you're interested, but a number of us are doing Fantasmic Dessert reservations.  

If there are any meals you want to be added to, you might want to send a PM to steph to get you added to the lists.


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> There will be plenty there from the gals in attendance....so don't feel you need to do that!
> 
> You mentioned that your BF is working on Friday......what time do you think you'll be in Anaheim?  We have one more spot open for the Ariel's WoC dinner package at 6:30 that evening.....no takers at this point.....so if interested, let me know.  Right now its Michelle, Vicki (bsblgrl23) & myself.



Let me talk with him and I'll let you know sometime tonight Laurie. It would be amazing for sure. I would love to, but he would be back from work at that point and it would be nice to see him on the day that I arrive without it being too late. I will definitely be in the area by then though (I'm thinking no later than 3p depending on what time I leave from home).

I would have last night but being sick and the NyQuil conked me out a little too early, lol.


----------



## mommaU4

MommyWithDreams said:


> So our dates are set and HOJO's is booked.
> 
> Once again our dates will overlap with the Diva trip so I hope to run into many of you again. My dad, son Ayden and I will be there 2/27-3/5!
> 
> I will definitely keep my eyes open for the Divas!


Oh man!! Now I am even more bummed I won't be there. I would love to finally meet up with you! 
Glad you will be able to meet up with some of the group.


----------



## disney-super-mom

Belle Ella said:


> Sadly because I have school on Thursday night I can't actually make the Meet & Greet! I'm so super bummed about that. But I can send some money for someone to bring some extra stuff for you all to enjoy though.



Awwww, bummer.  I didn't know that you weren't going to be at the Meet & Greet. 

No need to send any money in for extra stuff....there will be PLENTY....I am sure of it!  You are so sweet to offer!


----------



## Belle Ella

It's a trade-off, at least I get to participate in something even if I can't make it for the meet & greet wich sounds like the best time ever.


----------



## DizNee Luver

mommaU4 said:


> Oh man!! Now I am even more bummed I won't be there. I would love to finally meet up with you!
> Glad you will be able to meet up with some of the group.



cough cough......there's always the luxbus......cough cough


----------



## MommyWithDreams

mommaU4 said:


> Oh man!! Now I am even more bummed I won't be there. I would love to finally meet up with you!
> Glad you will be able to meet up with some of the group.



 Awwww Beth. I really wish you were going. It's hard to imagine you won't be there. There's still time....


----------



## DizNee Luver

MommyWithDreams said:


> Awwww Beth. I really wish you were going. It's hard to imagine you won't be there. There's still time....



Yup, yup......what she said.....it's very true.....yes indeed!!!


----------



## stacielee

toocherie said:


> ETA:  Tina flashed Billy this weekend!  (Ask her--she did--he was SHOCKED)



And where are the pictures???

You all are going to have so much fun!!  I'll be checking for pictures during and after the trip.  And next year, I will definitely be there!!


----------



## Queenbillabong

stacielee said:


> You all are going to have so much fun!!  I'll be checking for pictures during and after the trip.  And next year, I will definitely be there!!



  What she said!!


----------



## MrsPinup

disney-super-mom said:


> I'd suggest "The Royal Brat Pack" as a name, but you youngsters probably don't know who the Brat Pack is (group of young, hot, partying actors from 1980s Hollywood)
> 
> Just thought it was fitting since you're all the hot, young "it group" of the Divas.



I know who the Brat Pack is   I grew up in the 80's (and cannot seem to get rid of that decade).


----------



## deesquared

Made my reservations at the Carousel today!  Hooray! 

If I want to add a few more meal reservations, who do I contact?
I would like to add:
Rancho lunch Thursday
Billy Hill/Golden Horseshoe lunch Friday
Carnation Cafe Breakfast Saturday
Pacific Wharf Dinner Saturday
and 
Cafe Orleans dinner Sunday

(These would be for myself and my mom)

If it's too late or there isn't room, that's totally okay.  I'm still getting myself organized, and haven't really planned things out as much as I like to.  

Thanks!
Dianna


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

MrsPinup said:


> I know who the Brat Pack is   I grew up in the 80's (and cannot seem to get rid of that decade).



The  Brat Pack has nothing to do with the hunt theme, sorry, keep thinking !


----------



## DizNee Luver

VintageDisneyRules said:


> The  Brat Pack has nothing to do with the hunt theme, sorry, keep thinking !



Did you see our team name for Michelle, Juliette, Jessica & I???

Paparazzi Princesses!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

deesquared said:


> Made my reservations at the Carousel today!  Hooray!
> 
> If I want to add a few more meal reservations, who do I contact?
> I would like to add:
> Rancho lunch Thursday
> Billy Hill/Golden Horseshoe lunch Friday
> Carnation Cafe Breakfast Saturday
> Pacific Wharf Dinner Saturday
> and
> Cafe Orleans dinner Sunday
> 
> (These would be for myself and my mom)
> 
> If it's too late or there isn't room, that's totally okay.  I'm still getting myself organized, and haven't really planned things out as much as I like to.
> 
> Thanks!
> Dianna



Steph will see this and add you to the meals. My DD Sarah and I already made the ressies for the BBQ but we had a couple open spots so that will work out fine. I think we're making the ressies for CC breakfast as well.


----------



## DizNee Luver

There is room for 4 people at the Cafe Orleans dinner on Sunday at 6:30.......glad you're joining Melody & I!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Oops, I just realized you said Rancho lunch and not BBQ.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

DizNee Luver said:


> Did you see our team name for Michelle, Juliette, Jessica & I???
> 
> Paparazzi Princesses!!



Love it !!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Love it !!!!



  Yea!!


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> You mentioned that your BF is working on Friday......what time do you think you'll be in Anaheim?  We have one more spot open for the Ariel's WoC dinner package at 6:30 that evening.....no takers at this point.....so if interested, let me know.  Right now its Michelle, Vicki (bsblgrl23) & myself.



So I talked with him and I'll snag your 4th seat for the WOC dining at AG. 

I think that and the scavvy hunt on Saturday will be my events for the weekend so I can still get plenty of BF time in.


----------



## Zoemakes5

DizNee Luver said:


> There is room for 4 people at the Cafe Orleans dinner on Sunday at 6:30.......glad you're joining Melody & I!!



And Me!!  Though I'm probably only going to grab a snack, not a full meal.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> So I talked with him and I'll snag your 4th seat for the WOC dining at AG.
> 
> I think that and the scavvy hunt on Saturday will be my events for the weekend so I can still get plenty of BF time in.





Zoemakes5 said:


> And Me!!  Though I'm probably only going to grab a snack, not a full meal.



Woo Hoo!!  Will be glad to have you for those things Jessica!!

*Ok Steph here's a recap:*

WoC--Ariel's Grotto, Friday 6:00pm

Michelle, Laurie, Jessica, Vicki

Cafe Orleans--Sunday 6:30pm

Melody, Laurie, Michelle, Dianna, Dianna's mom
**Still have one spot available**
(I saw you dropped that one.....   would still love to have ya!)

Hope that helps on a few on the things!!


----------



## bsblgrl23

Thanks to all the ladies that have friended me on facebook!  I hope to begin placing names and faces together so I am not too overloaded in 50 days.
OH!  I love the fact that I am Vicki2 it cracks me up!
Have a great night!


----------



## 21yankees

Evening ladies. I see lots of updates/changes/requests. I will get them all updated on page 1 tomorrow.

I have had a long day and am pretty tired. I hope you all had a nice day. I do have one bit of good news, it's almost Girl Scout Cookie time.  I had one meeting tonight (with Raine's troop) and have one more to attend on Saturday for Selena's troop. 

Nite all. 



steph


----------



## Zoemakes5

21yankees said:


> . I do have one bit of good news, it's almost Girl Scout Cookie time.
> steph



The leaders and Cookie Manager met for our troop this week, our big meeting is tomorrow.  Sales start January 30th.  Zoe is so very excited!  She's a real go getter during cookie sales.  SHE is driving us to go around the neighborhood and get out and sell.

Does your troop take orders and then deliver or have the cookies up front?   We have ours up front now and we get them on the 29th.  Too crazy.  Too many cookies sitting around to tempt me.


----------



## Zoemakes5

I don't know about anyone else, but I really feel like the trip is becoming very real all of a sudden!  I'm so excited!


----------



## tinkermell

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> I think I remember last time there was a prize for the best decorated/themed team?    Are we doing this again?  Even if there's no prize I think it's still fun for each team to match for the hunt.  Each member of my team last year all made something, we had bracelets, necklaces, buttons and name tags with our team name.
> 
> Also, how much does the hunt cost again and who do I send my money to?


Hi Sarah! Yes! We will be honoring whoever has the best name-tags and accessories for the hunt! 

We have not pinned down the cost yet for the hunt. Just count on $5.00 - $7.00 per person.   



bsblgrl23 said:


> Thanks to all the ladies that have friended me on facebook!  I hope to begin placing names and faces together so I am not too overloaded in 50 days.
> OH!  I love the fact that I am Vicki2 it cracks me up!
> Have a great night!


Hi Vicki2. That was the easiest way for me to tell you apart. LOL!! We can add your middle name instead of 2, if you like.  That's what Sarah/Sahbushka did. She started calling herself SarahMay to help tell our two Sarahs apart.


----------



## Belle Ella

You aren't alone! For me I think knowing that I actually get to participate is just so exciting.

OK, so I don't know who I have on FB and who I don't  But if anyone wants to add me, just shoot me a PM and I'll send you my info. It may help me keep everyone straight.


----------



## tinkermell

DizNee Luver said:


> Did you see our team name for Michelle, Juliette, Jessica & I???
> 
> Paparazzi Princesses!!


So cute!! 
*
We now have ....Drum roll please!*!

*The Paparazzi Princesses!* 
*
Laurie/Disney Luver
Michelle/Zoemakes5
Juliette/Juliette22
Jessica/Belle Ella*


----------



## tinkermell

Zoemakes5 said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I really feel like the trip is becoming very real all of a sudden!  I'm so excited!



Me too!


----------



## Belle Ella

tinkermell said:


> So cute!!
> *
> We now have ....Drum roll please!*!
> 
> *The Paparazzi Princesses!*
> *
> Laurie/Disney Luver
> Michelle/Zoemakes5
> Juliette/Juliette22
> Jessica/Belle Ella*



Hecks yeah!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Just saw this;



Disneyland Scoop
A small fire ignited in the Enchanted Tiki Room at Magic Kingdom today around 5:30pm EST and was put out by the sprinkler system. The fire began in the attic. The area was evacuated but reopened shortly, the attraction remains closed.


----------



## toocherie

Gee they've been having a lot of little fires and such lately . . . . .


----------



## disney-super-mom

VintageDisneyRules said:


> The  Brat Pack has nothing to do with the hunt theme, sorry, keep thinking !



Of course it does!  The name was "The Royal Brat Pack".

Royalty has to do with castles, and the Brat Pack has to do with Hollywood, California.  


Just like the Paparazzi Princesses - paparazzi has to do with Hollywood California, movie stars, etc., and Princesses have to do with castles.


----------



## karylrocks

I noticed there hasn't been any mention of tiaras. Are we wearing them this year?


----------



## sierranevada

karylrocks said:


> I noticed there hasn't been any mention of tiaras. Are we wearing them this year?



I was going to ask the same question!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Ok, I FINALLY did it.......I just purchased my airline flight! 

Carol......I believe I am on the same flight of you!!  Alaska #582.....I had to pick a seat so I am 16F  (didn't really know where to go, but someone suggested no going towards the back end)  there were only 5 to pick from.

Flight leaves 7:05am & arrives 9:29am SNA.  Please tell me we're on the same flight!!!


----------



## toocherie

You will need tiaras for the Princess Fantasy Faire pic.  And you're welcome to wear them ALL the time if you wish!

Laurie:


----------



## Zoemakes5

Mel, If you're lurking around....I forgot to PM you last night and now I'm at work and can't.....Juliette would like a size L tshirt, no bling.  I'll get a check out by this weekend.


----------



## wendypooh22

toocherie said:


> Gee they've been having a lot of little fires and such lately . . . . .



We were in the parks over Christmas weekend and they had a major power outage that affected Pirates and Haunted Mansion all 3 days that we were there.  We actually got stuck on Pirates Christmas night!  It was the strangest feeling when everything went suddenly dark  But the CM's were very nice and kept us informed as to what was going on.  We were at the end of the ride and on top of the platform just before you exit, so our boat was very stable and we were the last ones to be evacuated.  There were 3 different occasions where guests jumped ship and climed over the railing but the CM's got to them before they could exit the building.  Not sure what happened to them, but security was called and the took them backstage..


----------



## wendypooh22

I would like to announce the latest team for the scavenger hunt 
Team Name TBA

Wendy (me)
Tammy (my sister)
Dianna (Deesquared)
Sheila (her mom)


----------



## karylrocks

DizNee Luver said:


> Ok, I FINALLY did it.......I just purchased my airline flight!
> 
> Carol......I believe I am on the same flight of you!!  Alaska #582.....I had to pick a seat so I am 16F  (didn't really know where to go, but someone suggested no going towards the back end)  there were only 5 to pick from.
> 
> Flight leaves 7:05am & arrives 9:29am SNA.  Please tell me we're on the same flight!!!


Yep, that's the one! I moved my seat to 16E so we can be together.


----------



## karylrocks

toocherie said:


> You will need tiaras for the Princess Fantasy Faire pic.  And you're welcome to wear them ALL the time if you wish!
> 
> Laurie:


I wore mine all day and little girls kept asking me if I was a princess. One girl held my hand the whole time we were waiting to see Crush!


----------



## karylrocks

I have made a note of everyone who has requested a lanyard - about 15 so far. I will be ordering them soon and plan to get 25. Pay at the M&G or anytime during the trip is fine. As I said I will have lots of extra holders if anyone just needs that. Name tags will be prepared shortly before the trip when the attendee list is finalized.


----------



## toocherie

I know this has come up in the past, but just a reminder that restaurants.com has coupons you can buy for House of Blues, and expiring today is their 80% off offer!

Here's the link:http://www.restaurant.com/rdc_site2.net/listings.aspx?PageSize=10&Page=1&sorting=Relevance&VicinitySearchLevel=DISTRICT&StateID=17&SearchID=263&DistrictID=45&RegionID=10&&attribute_value_string%7cAlphabetical=H

The price listed would be 80% off!  So a certificate that regularly costs $10 would only be $2!  There are minimum purchase requirements so be sure and check the details.  It's a great way to try a new place while saving $$$$.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

toocherie said:


> I know this has come up in the past, but just a reminder that restaurants.com has coupons you can buy for House of Blues, and expiring today is their 80% off offer!
> 
> Here's the link:http://www.restaurant.com/rdc_site2.net/listings.aspx?PageSize=10&Page=1&sorting=Relevance&VicinitySearchLevel=DISTRICT&StateID=17&SearchID=263&DistrictID=45&RegionID=10&&attribute_value_string%7cAlphabetical=H
> 
> The price listed would be 80% off!  So a certificate that regularly costs $10 would only be $2!  There are minimum purchase requirements so be sure and check the details.  It's a great way to try a new place while saving $$$$.



I got mine already!   This is what my mom and I will be using on Friday (March 4th).  I made the ressie for 4 so we still have 2 spots if anyone wants to join us. 

Jen, Rochelle and I are still looking for a 4th team mate for the Hunt.


----------



## DizNee Luver

karylrocks said:


> Yep, that's the one! I moved my seat to 16E so we can be together.



THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!!!!!  It will be good to be with someone that's done the flying thing & can keep my mind off of it!!!


----------



## 4fosterkids

I love seeing everybody's plans coming together!  It's so exciting and will be here before we know it 

Steph, can you add me to the following:
Rancho thurs 1:00 
is there still 1 seat for Carnation Cafe Friday 11:30 (or any time)?  If so I'd love to grab it.

Do we know what time Cove Bar & Pacific wharf will be on Saturday?  I get off work at 5:30ish, so will go over if the time works out.

thanks for keeping everything so updated and complete!  You rock!


----------



## mommaU4

DizNee Luver said:


> cough cough......there's always the luxbus......cough cough








MommyWithDreams said:


> Awwww Beth. I really wish you were going. It's hard to imagine you won't be there.


 





MrsPinup said:


> I know who the Brat Pack is   I grew up in the 80's (and cannot seem to get rid of that decade).


Me too!!! I graduated HS in '89 and I loved all those movies. Still do!! Now it's fun watching them with Noelle, my oldest DD. 





karylrocks said:


> I wore mine all day and little girls kept asking me if I was a princess. One girl held my hand the whole time we were waiting to see Crush!


 How precious is that!






4fosterkids said:


> I love seeing everybody's plans coming together!  It's so exciting and will be here before we know it


It is exciting!! I love it. So happy to follow along with all of you!  And yes, Steph is doing a fabulous job. Really great.


----------



## MrsPinup

disney-super-mom said:


> Of course it does!  The name was "The Royal Brat Pack".
> 
> Royalty has to do with castles, and the Brat Pack has to do with Hollywood, California.



I like it!  What do you think Sarah and Rochelle?

I am on fb too, but am hard to find apparently.  If you want to add me, send me a pm


----------



## MommyWithDreams

Since some of my trip dates are overlapping again with the Diva trip, of course I'd love to see as many of you as I can. I'm sure I'll be at the park the night of the Meet and Greet until it closes at 8pm. Would any of you object to me stopping by the M & G on my way back to the HoJo's?? I really wanted to ask first since I will have my son Ayden with me.  It would only be for a quick hello. I didn't want to just "show up" without getting thoughts from others since it's a all ladies "adult" trip. If not, I'm sure I'll see some of you in the park like last time.


----------



## Zoemakes5

Hey all....AmyOkraSue's DD, my DD and Steph's DD's (please forgive me if I'm forgetting anyone, jump on board here!) will all be selling GS cookies.  I am able to bring cookies to ladies trip if anyone wants them.  I'm sure I could meet up with Amy to bring her's and I'm sure Steph will be able to bring some, too!  So, if you don't have a provider of cookies, definitely let one of us know.  Amy and I aren't able to take orders until 1/30.

I love GS cookies, and each year find something "new" to do with them!!  Doesn't help any weight loss goals, does it!  DOH!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Good morning!

My checks for the shirt and the Meet & Greet are going out today.  I've submitted what I'm bringing for the candy buffet, I need a plastic badge holder...I think that's everything.  

Once I know the price of the Hunt I'll get that check in the mail.  

Have a great day!


----------



## MrsPinup

Good morning!  I am so glad this is a 3 day weekend   Who do I send the candy information to?  I forgot (so typical!)


----------



## QueenDoOver

MrsPinup said:


> Good morning!  I am so glad this is a 3 day weekend   Who do I send the candy information to?  I forgot (so typical!)



That would be me!  We are getting a really nice assortment of delicious snacks!  Just let me know what you want to bring.  If we get too much duplication I will let you know, but otherwise am not replying to every message, just keeping a list.  You all are making me hungry though!


----------



## Belle Ella

Zoemakes5 said:


> Hey all....AmyOkraSue's DD, my DD and Steph's DD's (please forgive me if I'm forgetting anyone, jump on board here!) will all be selling GS cookies.  I am able to bring cookies to ladies trip if anyone wants them.  I'm sure I could meet up with Amy to bring her's and I'm sure Steph will be able to bring some, too!  So, if you don't have a provider of cookies, definitely let one of us know.  Amy and I aren't able to take orders until 1/30.
> 
> I love GS cookies, and each year find something "new" to do with them!!  Doesn't help any weight loss goals, does it!  DOH!



Oh man, it's that time of the year, huh? I'm gonna be in big trouble I am!!

I got my check out in the mail yesterday for the shirt!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Quiet day for the Divas....hopefully you're amping up for the 3 day weekend!!  Hope everyone has fun doing whatever it is you're doing!!!  Me.....staying home & spending some quality time with the little ones!


----------



## Belle Ella

I had no idea it was a 3-day weekend!! Then again it isn't for me. Boo. Sigh.


----------



## karylrocks

I made my own 3-day weekend by taking a vacation day today to babysit the grandson so DD and her hubby go snowboarding. Watching him spread the toys all over the house while we watch Princess and the Frog.


----------



## Queenbillabong

No three day weekend here............... boo.


----------



## lulubelle

No three day weekend here, either. 
But it is still Friday which warrants a BIG YIPPEE!!!

I bring the same thing every year to the M&G.  I don't know if it's a popular item or not.  I will PM Tracey and ask her if I should continue my tradition or if I have to be creative and come up with something new.  I know there is always tons of left over goodies.  

I love the idea of the leftover wine for the WOC showing at the villas.  So, don't be stingy on the wine buying Katie, us winos will drink it all up!

I am being bad and having baby back ribs for dinner with some mac salad.  Uber fattening but like I said, heck, it's Friday night!


----------



## 21yankees

Evening ladies.

I've updated everyone's requests, changes, etc.

I hope you all had a nice weekend and that you enjoy your weekend.

Steph


----------



## DizNee Luver

Carnation Cafe Breakfast at 8am is a ressie for 8 Steph.....we now have 9 people.


----------



## QueenDoOver

DizNee Luver said:


> Carnation Cafe Breakfast at 8am is a ressie for 8 Steph.....we now have 9 people.



Steph, you can probably just remove me and Carrie from that list.  That 8 am time is just killing me!  I do plan on closing the park down on Friday, so who knows what Saturday AM will bring, but I just don't eat that early.  Although I am not known for sleeping in at Disney.  Also, may as well remove me from Saturday night Fantasmic, since I will be on an airplane at that time

I feel sort of cheated only going for 2 nights/3 days, but then I look at all our friends that don't get to go at all this year, and remember that last year I was one of them, and I am determined to just be happy with what I have.

Is anyone else doing a tour?  I was thinking of Walk in Walts Footsteps possibly.


----------



## 21yankees

QueenDoOver said:


> Steph, you can probably just remove me and Carrie from that list.  That 8 am time is just killing me!  I do plan on closing the park down on Friday, so who knows what Saturday AM will bring, but I just don't eat that early.  Although I am not known for sleeping in at Disney.  Also, may as well remove me from Saturday night Fantasmic, since I will be on an airplane at that time



Made the updates. Looking forward to seeing you. 



steph


----------



## sierranevada

QueenDoOver said:


> Is anyone else doing a tour?  I was thinking of Walk in Walts Footsteps possibly.



I would love to do the Walk in Walt's footsteps tour!  I think I am the only one right now interested on page one of this thread.  PM me and let me know if you are up for it.  I think I get an AP discount.


----------



## Queenbillabong

sierranevada said:


> I would love to do the Walk in Walt's footsteps tour!  I think I am the only one right now interested on page one of this thread.  PM me and let me know if you are up for it.  I think I get an AP discount.



I'm jealous - I loved the Walk in Walt's Footsteps Tour   Have you done it before?


----------



## Belle Ella

I wish I could participate in a Tour!! I've been wanting to take the WIWF tour for ages. I just did the Holiday tour recently and loved it. The only day I have to do it though would be Monday. And yes the AP gets a discount on it! At least I know the PAP does.


----------



## MrsPinup

Happy 3-day weekend!  I'm just stopping in with a hello before I head out for a few hours


----------



## toocherie

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## sierranevada

Queenbillabong said:


> I'm jealous - I loved the Walk in Walt's Footsteps Tour   Have you done it before?



Never done it before which is why I would love to do it this trip.


----------



## DizNee Luver

It's a wonderful tour, full of interesting facts & trivia.  Loved when we did it, because it included the 50th Anniversary gallery....not sure what they're replacing in that part of the tour.  Really wonderful & the lunch was very good!


----------



## sierranevada

Just wanted to update the F! list with the checks that I have received.  If you are making your own ressie, please pm me so I can take you off the list when I make the reservation.

Steph - 21yankees paid
Katie - Mamakate paid
Deb - Jordansmomma
Vicki - CoMickey paid
Michelle - zoemakes5
Juliette
Sierra Nevada - Bridget paid
Linda - Lullabelle paid
Bree - Lullabellesdd paid
Laurie - DizNee Luver paid
Cheryl - Toocherie
Ms. Sally
Jill - 4fosterkids paid
Jodi - Jodi luvs Disney paid
Capri - disney-super-mompaid
Jen - MrsPinup paid
Vicki - bsblgrl23 paid
cccdisney - Becci
Cynthia
Melody - tinkermell
Marnie - MaiynaMouse
Wendy - WendyPooh22 paid
Tammy paid


----------



## QueenDoOver

sierranevada said:


> I would love to do the Walk in Walt's footsteps tour!  I think I am the only one right now interested on page one of this thread.  PM me and let me know if you are up for it.  I think I get an AP discount.



I think it is around $52 with the discount.  I have an AP too.  I will talk to my friend Carrie about it.  Even if she doesn't want to go, I think I will.  Friday is the only day that I can really do it (I could do Saturday, but there is the SH).  Would you prefer morning or after noon?  I think I would prefer morning, which would mean hustling right over after the princess tour.


----------



## toocherie

sierranevada said:


> Just wanted to update the F! list with the checks that I have received.  If you are making your own ressie, please pm me so I can take you off the list when I make the reservation.
> 
> Steph - 21yankees paid
> Katie - Mamakate paid
> Deb - Jordansmomma
> Vicki - CoMickey paid
> Michelle - zoemakes5
> Juliette
> Sierra Nevada - Bridget paid
> Linda - Lullabelle paid
> Bree - Lullabellesdd paid
> Laurie - DizNee Luver paid
> Cheryl - Toocherie
> Ms. Sally
> Jill - 4fosterkids paid
> Jodi - Jodi luvs Disney paid
> Capri - disney-super-mompaid
> Jen - MrsPinup paid
> Vicki - bsblgrl23 paid
> cccdisney - Becci
> Cynthia
> Melody - tinkermell
> Marnie - MaiynaMouse
> Wendy - WendyPooh22 paid
> Tammy paid



I will be sending mine tomorrow.  I was hoping that Ms. Sally wouldn't be canceling (but she is--sorry ladies).  

Steph:  can you take Sally off the meals and such I had signed her up for?

thanks.


----------



## karylrocks

I have been wanting to do the Walt tour as well. I was not planning to this trip because I am trying to keep my expenses down plus wasn't sure where I would fit it in the schedule. I am still thinking about it though. Friday morning would mean missing PFF because it and the tour both start at 9:00, and I would also miss lunch at Carnation. Friday afternoon would cause me to miss dinner at Napa. Saturday morning might actually be a good time for me because it would be over in plenty of time for the SH and all I would miss is lunch at Plaza Inn. If others are interested in Saturday morning I might consider it.....


----------



## disney-super-mom

toocherie said:


> I will be sending mine tomorrow.  I was hoping that Ms. Sally wouldn't be canceling (but she is--sorry ladies).
> 
> Steph:  can you take Sally off the meals and such I had signed her up for?
> 
> thanks.



Oh no!  I am SO SORRY to hear that.  I was really looking forward to seeing and catching up with Ms. Sally.  I'll miss her.


----------



## QueenDoOver

karylrocks said:


> I have been wanting to do the Walt tour as well. I was not planning to this trip because I am trying to keep my expenses down plus wasn't sure where I would fit it in the schedule. I am still thinking about it though. Friday morning would mean missing PFF because it and the tour both start at 9:00, and I would also miss lunch at Carnation. Friday afternoon would cause me to miss dinner at Napa. Saturday morning might actually be a good time for me because it would be over in plenty of time for the SH and all I would miss is lunch at Plaza Inn. If others are interested in Saturday morning I might consider it.....



I would be willing to consider Saturday Morning.  Bridget?



disney-super-mom said:


> Oh no!  I am SO SORRY to hear that.  I was really looking forward to seeing and catching up with Ms. Sally.  I'll miss her.



Me too.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

DizNee Luver said:


> It's a wonderful tour, full of interesting facts & trivia.  Loved when we did it, because it included the 50th Anniversary gallery....not sure what they're replacing in that part of the tour.  Really wonderful & the lunch was very good!



I agree, it's a great tour. My favorite part was going into the lobby of Club 33.
Lunch was waiting for us at the end of the tour, so after all that walking it was really nice to have lunch ready.


----------



## LisaCat

21yankees said:


> I do have one bit of good news, it's almost Girl Scout Cookie time.
> 
> steph


  My fat cells all just cheered.....  Mmmmm...cookies......




lulubelle said:


> I love the idea of the leftover wine for the WOC showing at the villas.  So, don't be stingy on the wine buying Katie,* us winos will drink it all up!*


  Hey now!  I resemble that remark!



QueenDoOver said:


> Is anyone else doing a tour?  I was thinking of Walk in Walts Footsteps possibly.


  Trish and I were talking about that this weekend.  I've never done WIWF and she thinks I would REALLY enjoy it, so I might want to join you!



sierranevada said:


> I would love to do the Walk in Walt's footsteps tour!  I think I am the only one right now interested on page one of this thread.  PM me and let me know if you are up for it.  I think I get an AP discount.





QueenDoOver said:


> I would be willing to consider Saturday Morning.  Bridget?



Keep me in the loop on this.  I think I'd really like to try and do it.  Club 33 doorway was Trish's fave part of the tour.  We rode on LillyBelle on Friday which was fun; neither of us had ever done that.  We also saw WOC for the first time and I introduced her and her DS to Toy Story Midway Mania which we rode 3 times in 2 days.  It moved to the top attraction on our trip, bumping Space Mountain!  We had an awesome time!  I am tired, a little sore and have bruises from various ride "restraints".  I am ready for a good night sleep in MY OWN BED.  LOL  Going to go see what lurks in my PM box and I'll "see" you all tomorrow!


----------



## sierranevada

karylrocks said:


> I have been wanting to do the Walt tour as well. I was not planning to this trip because I am trying to keep my expenses down plus wasn't sure where I would fit it in the schedule. I am still thinking about it though. Friday morning would mean missing PFF because it and the tour both start at 9:00, and I would also miss lunch at Carnation. Friday afternoon would cause me to miss dinner at Napa. Saturday morning might actually be a good time for me because it would be over in plenty of time for the SH and all I would miss is lunch at Plaza Inn. If others are interested in Saturday morning I might consider it.....





QueenDoOver said:


> I would be willing to consider Saturday Morning.  Bridget?
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.





LisaCat said:


> Keep me in the loop on this.  I think I'd really like to try and do it.  Club 33 doorway was Trish's fave part of the tour.  We rode on LillyBelle on Friday which was fun; neither of us had ever done that.  We also saw WOC for the first time and I introduced her and her DS to Toy Story Midway Mania which we rode 3 times in 2 days.  It moved to the top attraction on our trip, bumping Space Mountain!  We had an awesome time!  I am tired, a little sore and have bruises from various ride "restraints".  I am ready for a good night sleep in MY OWN BED.  LOL  Going to go see what lurks in my PM box and I'll "see" you all tomorrow!



Sounds like Sat morning might be the best time so as to not miss any Diva activities.  And the more the merrier!!


----------



## MrsPinup

I am so excited about this trip!  I just wish February would hurry up and get to the end so I can get to WDW, then home to pack again, and then off to DLR


----------



## disney-super-mom

MrsPinup said:


> I am so excited about this trip!  I just wish February would hurry up and get to the end so I can get to WDW, then home to pack again, and then off to DLR



Wow, how fun! 

Hey Jen, what hotel are you staying at for the ladies trip?


----------



## MrsPinup

disney-super-mom said:


> Wow, how fun!
> 
> Hey Jen, what hotel are you staying at for the ladies trip?



I am staying at the Carousel 

As I was looking at the DAP blockout dates and my kids' school schedule, it makes me want to home school them so we can take DL trips whenever we want and not have to worry about missing school.


----------



## tinkermell

Hi ladies!!

Was down south again over the weekend. Went to see Dave's folks in Redlands. Came back home through the desert. *I** waved to Steph, Trudi, **Sarah, Wendy and Tammy!* 
 *Steph,* we were driving north on 190th East and saw some sign about filming on 150th East. Hmm? 

*Wendy*, one of these days we are going to check out your antique store. This trip  we had my two little grandbabies with us. Not a good time to be shopping. LOL! We didn't get home last night until 9:00pm. It was a long day for all of us.

Anywhos, I am just waiting for some final replies from a few ladies for the tees. 

Has anybody heard from these ladies lately????  
*katieandmattsmom- Patty
farmgirljen- Jen
Maiyna Mouse - Marnie
goofycathy- Cathy*

I'm going to give it a couple of more days and then put our order in. 

Thanks for any information you might have.

Mel


----------



## tinkermell

OK....now I am on the naughty list!!  

*Bridget*, I go back and forth on the dessert package. Even though I will be hanging out with you ladies on the *WOC *observation deck, I"m still thinking I need to see the show right in front of the fountains also. It would be the perfect night, cuz I will be there already enjoying a cocktail at the Cove Bar. LOL!

So for the moment, I'm not sure what to do. I was thinking you don't need a definite quite yet. Right? I need to go back and check out your PM again. 

Thankyou for being patient.


----------



## DizNee Luver

tinkermell said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> 
> Anywhos, I am just waiting for some final replies from a few ladies for the tees.
> 
> Has anybody heard from these ladies lately????
> *katieandmattsmom- Patty
> farmgirljen- Jen
> Maiyna Mouse - Marnie
> goofycathy- Cathy*
> 
> I'm going to give it a couple of more days and then put our order in.
> 
> Thanks for any information you might have.
> 
> Mel



farmgirljen hasn't been on for a while but her friend Sara who was coming with her posted a few weeks ago but has been absent since.

goofycathy is on FB, so I just posted on her wall to find out if she's planning on doing the trip.  I will let you know when I hear back from her.  I guess I can check with Patty as well.


----------



## DizNee Luver

GoofyCathy/Cathy will be unable to attend this year's trip.  If she is signed up for anything (meals, room, hunt, M&G, shirt, etc) please remove her.


----------



## Belle Ella

Aw, that's a bummer about Cathy.


----------



## karylrocks

sierranevada said:


> Sounds like Sat morning might be the best time so as to not miss any Diva activities.  And the more the merrier!!


So should we get this officially on the schedule for Saturday 9am? I think I am just going to go for it. It looks like we have three for sure with a possible 4th:

*Bridget
Tracey
Carol
Lisa (maybe)*


----------



## LisaCat

Waving hello to everyone!  Just got all my photos off the camera from the DL trip.  Got them into Picasa.  I'll share a link on my FB.  If you have not seen WOC and want to be surprised, do NOT look at my Picasa album!  We had the Ariel's WOC package, so the vantage point was on the second tier railing, right near the center.  I'm not sure I would do it again, since it was a little pricey, but I highly suggest everyone do it ONCE.  Kinda like the Fantasmic Dessert deal.  Of course, I'm still debating doing that again since the viewing place has changed since I did it last.  Remember when they did it up in the art gallery?  Yeah.  That's when we did it.  I don't even remember what year it was..... let's see - DH and I have been in 1992, 1995/6 (NY Eve/Day) and 2008.  I think it was the 1992 trip.  Were they running Fantasmic that long ago?


----------



## DizNee Luver

We did the Fantasmic seating up in the gallery......loved it....you felt like VIP's since it was a small balcony & only 12 (I believe) were up there.  They had the desserts on a small table to pick from.  I remember sitting there & wondering why someone would go for the cheaper view down below & now that's the high priced version.......lol  I miss it!!


----------



## karylrocks

MrsPinup said:


> I am so excited about this trip!  I just wish February would hurry up and get to the end so I can get to WDW, then home to pack again, and then off to DLR


I always like to have a DLR trip to recover from a WDW trip! WDW is so overwhelming, and DLR is like dessert - the best part of the meal!


----------



## Belle Ella

I wish I could have done it back when it was on the balcony! That would have been so cool. But I really do love the location they have now (we did this back in September). I like to be closes to the action I guess. I don't even like sitting too far away from the screen in a theater.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> I wish I could have done it back when it was on the balcony! That would have been so cool. But I really do love the location they have now (we did this back in September). I like to be closes to the action I guess. I don't even like sitting too far away from the screen in a theater.



It was special because you started walking thru the art gallery, which was just amazing & then you're set on the balcony with a small group.  It was intimate & very special.......the view (even being that far away) was amazing.....didn't have to worry about someone standing up in front of you, walking in front of you or talking loudly.  So special!


----------



## Belle Ella

I can only imagine  Sure would have been something if I had the means to do it back then.


----------



## LisaCat

DizNee Luver said:


> It was special because you started walking thru the art gallery, which was just amazing & then you're set on the balcony with a small group.  It was intimate & very special.......the view (even being that far away) was amazing.....didn't have to worry about someone standing up in front of you, walking in front of you or talking loudly.  So special!



It was pretty awesome.  It was our first trip together after we got engaged, if I remember correctly.  I'm pretty sure it was not something we did during the new year trip in 1995.  It had to be the trip in October of 1992.


----------



## sierranevada

karylrocks said:


> So should we get this officially on the schedule for Saturday 9am? I think I am just going to go for it. It looks like we have three for sure with a possible 4th:
> 
> *Bridget
> Tracey
> Carol
> Lisa (maybe)*



Sounds perfect!

Anyone else chime in if they want to join us!


----------



## Belle Ella

Aw, I wish I could but no way could I get there by 9a, lol. I'll probably just do it solo on Monday.


----------



## MrsPinup

Ugh I am frustrated and cannot vent on fb.  My cousin was married yesterday and my mom and I found out today.  My parents, grandparents, and my family were not included.  My grandmother had the audacity to post on my fb page about why I was not commenting on his wedding.  My reply: "I wasn't invited or told about it so I have nothing to say."  Now his sister, my other cousin is leaving nasty remarks about me on our aunt's page.  I really thought we were adults, but I guess not.  Can I just block my whole family and not deal with them anymore?


----------



## MommyWithDreams

MrsPinup said:


> Ugh I am frustrated and cannot vent on fb.  My cousin was married yesterday and my mom and I found out today.  My parents, grandparents, and my family were not included.  My grandmother had the audacity to post on my fb page about why I was not commenting on his wedding.  My reply: "I wasn't invited or told about it so I have nothing to say."  Now his sister, my other cousin is leaving nasty remarks about me on our aunt's page.  I really thought we were adults, but I guess not.  Can I just block my whole family and not deal with them anymore?



That's awful, I'm sorry. Family drama is the worst...especially on FB. I'm experiencing the same thing. I can't even talk about my upcoming DL trip with my dad, it might upset my sister.


----------



## DizNee Luver

That really sucks Jen (and Janelle)!!!  Tell them if you had known & been invited you would have been more than happy to wish them congratulations, but since you're finding out after the fact........well you know!!

Janelle that's too bad that you can't be bragging it up!!  I'll remember that & try not to post something I shouldn't!!


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm sorry you both have to deal with the family drama, especially over Facebook. That stupid place leads to nothing but misery for my family most of the time. At least you have us to vent to.


----------



## MrsPinup

Yeah my parent's don't like me talking about DL trips too.  They think it is a waste of money.  Being an adult is not as clear cut as turning 18   Family is crazy.


----------



## Belle Ella

Ah, family and their not understanding our love for Disney. I had one Aunt tell me she had to start hiding my updates because she was tired of hearing about one of my previous trips.

At least I have joy in my life!


----------



## sierranevada

Belle Ella said:


> Aw, I wish I could but no way could I get there by 9a, lol. I'll probably just do it solo on Monday.



Love to have you - just let us know if you change your mind!


----------



## MommyWithDreams

MrsPinup said:


> Yeah my parent's don't like me talking about DL trips too.  They think it is a waste of money.  Being an adult is not as clear cut as turning 18   Family is crazy.



I just can't talk about it because apparently it bothers her that she isn't here too to enjoy the things we do. They moved to Washington 4 years ago and recently removed me from her page because the "pictures" bothered her. I don't get it....
Does your family know you guys weren't invited?


----------



## MommyWithDreams

Belle Ella said:


> Ah, family and their not understanding our love for Disney. I had one Aunt tell me she had to start hiding my updates because she was tired of hearing about one of my previous trips.
> 
> At least I have joy in my life!



 I LOVE hearing about everyones upcoming trips. I live vicariously through others when they go


----------



## Belle Ella

sierranevada said:


> Love to have you - just let us know if you change your mind!



I will be sure to 



MommyWithDreams said:


> I LOVE hearing about everyones upcoming trips. I live vicariously through others when they go



I'm right there with you. I don't care if I'm not going. It's just exciting to see everyone else get a taste of the magic. Co-workers, family, you name it.


----------



## LisaCat

MrsPinup said:


> Ugh I am frustrated and cannot vent on fb.  My cousin was married yesterday and my mom and I found out today.  My parents, grandparents, and my family were not included.  My grandmother had the audacity to post on my fb page about why I was not commenting on his wedding.  My reply: "I wasn't invited or told about it so I have nothing to say."  Now his sister, my other cousin is leaving nasty remarks about me on our aunt's page.  I really thought we were adults, but I guess not.  Can I just block my whole family and not deal with them anymore?



Sorry, Jen....  I kinda feel your pain....  I got told that my sister was getting married THE DAY before the "wedding".  Granted she was married by the Justice of the Peace in my mom's living room, but I didn't even get a CHANCE to fly up there for it.  Oh, and it wasn't that they decided one day to get married the next.  They had planned it for about a month.  PLENTY of time to "invite" me.


----------



## LisaCat

MommyWithDreams said:


> I live vicariously through others when they go



LOL!  One of my High School classmates just posted that in the comments on my link to my pics from this week!


----------



## LisaCat

OK - so I need to send $ to Mel for the shirts and I need to send $ for the M&G.  Do I owe anyone else anything that needs to be sent before the trip?


----------



## MommyWithDreams

Belle Ella said:


> I will be sure to
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right there with you. I don't care if I'm not going. It's just exciting to see everyone else get a taste of the magic. Co-workers, family, you name it.



For example I've been reading your TR most of the day...LOVE the pictures! I went back and read my old TR and can't belive how small my son was. I can't wait for our upcoming trip!


----------



## Belle Ella

I love going back through my TR's and looking at old photos -- though I don't have any kids to compare, just me  It's so fun. And thank you!!


----------



## LisaCat

Janelle - what part of Sac are you in?  I'm over in Robla near Natomas.


----------



## jordansmomma

sierranevada said:


> Just wanted to update the F! list with the checks that I have received.  If you are making your own ressie, please pm me so I can take you off the list when I make the reservation.
> 
> Deb - Jordansmomma



Sorry, I will get it mailed out this week. I have been sick. I have a sinus infection & bronchitis. Usually I am not this late with getting things sent out.


----------



## mommaU4

MrsPinup said:


> Family is crazy.


Amen! 
I think that should be a tag for you!!  Tha tag fairy has been missing for too long around here. Maybe after this trip some of you will come home with fun new tags, much like after the first one.


----------



## Belle Ella

mommaU4 said:


> Amen!
> I think that should be a tag for you!!  Tha tag fairy has been missing for too long around here. Maybe after this trip some of you will come home with fun new tags, much like after the first one.



One can only dream. And I have been dreaming.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

LisaCat said:


> Janelle - what part of Sac are you in?  I'm over in Robla near Natomas.



I am off Hwy 50 near Sunrise. Rancho Cordova.


----------



## Queenbillabong

jordansmomma said:


> I have been sick. I have a sinus infection & bronchitis.



Hope you feel better soon, Deb.  Sinus infections suck.


----------



## sierranevada

Belle Ella said:


> One can only dream. And I have been dreaming.



Yeah - me too!  Hope the tag fairy hits after the trip!


----------



## sierranevada

jordansmomma said:


> Sorry, I will get it mailed out this week. I have been sick. I have a sinus infection & bronchitis. Usually I am not this late with getting things sent out.



Sorry to hear you are sick - hope you get better soon!


----------



## Belle Ella

Just wanted to drop in and say good morning to everyone!! I'm excited for today. Starting this "Couch to 5K" thing to help ease me back into running before September.


----------



## MrsPinup

MommyWithDreams said:


> Does your family know you guys weren't invited?


  I don't think the girl cousin knew.  She did send me a long email last night and I think it is all drama free now 



MommyWithDreams said:


> I LOVE hearing about everyones upcoming trips. I live vicariously through others when they go


Me too!  Plus I like giving my friends $20 and having them pick out a pin for me.  I love to see what makes them think of me.


LisaCat said:


> Janelle - what part of Sac are you in?  I'm over in Robla near Natomas.


Lisa~  You are near me, sorta.  My grandpa lives near Robla - that is where my dad went to elementary school.  I am about 15 minutes away via backroads (in Old Roseville).

So I did find out this morning that my running buddy for the WDW Princess Half has to back out.  They found a golf ball sized lump in her breast and now she is having a partial mastectomy.  She is 28 years old.   The only good part about it is that she works for Southwest and is sending me a buddy pass for my flight out to WDW and back since she is no longer sharing the hotel room with me.  Unfortunately I will now be out there alone.  I know one of the other Diva's is running it too, but I forgot her name.


----------



## disney-super-mom

MrsPinup said:


> So I did find out this morning that my running buddy for the WDW Princess Half has to back out.  They found a golf ball sized lump in her breast and now she is having a partial mastectomy.  She is 28 years old.   The only good part about it is that she works for Southwest and is sending me a buddy pass for my flight out to WDW and back since she is no longer sharing the hotel room with me.  Unfortunately I will now be out there alone.  I know one of the other Diva's is running it too, but I forgot her name.



Sorry to hear about your friend!  That is scary - I hope everything goes well with her surgery!

As for another Diva that is running the half marathon....I think it might be Sarah (MotoXPrincess).


----------



## MrsPinup

disney-super-mom said:


> As for another Diva that is running the half marathon....I think it might be Sarah (MotoXPrincess).



No, It was SKWDW, but I cannot remember her name


----------



## MommyWithDreams

MrsPinup said:


> So I did find out this morning that my running buddy for the WDW Princess Half has to back out.  They found a golf ball sized lump in her breast and now she is having a partial mastectomy.  She is 28 years old.   The only good part about it is that she works for Southwest and is sending me a buddy pass for my flight out to WDW and back since she is no longer sharing the hotel room with me.  Unfortunately I will now be out there alone.  I know one of the other Diva's is running it too, but I forgot her name.



My thoughts and prayers go out to your friend. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Queenbillabong

MrsPinup said:


> No, It was SKWDW, but I cannot remember her name



Her name is Kathy - name/pic is on the first page of this thread.


----------



## toocherie

MrsPinup said:


> Ugh I am frustrated and cannot vent on fb.  My cousin was married yesterday and my mom and I found out today.  My parents, grandparents, and my family were not included.  My grandmother had the audacity to post on my fb page about why I was not commenting on his wedding.  My reply: "I wasn't invited or told about it so I have nothing to say."  Now his sister, my other cousin is leaving nasty remarks about me on our aunt's page.  I really thought we were adults, but I guess not.  Can I just block my whole family and not deal with them anymore?
> 
> I don't think the girl cousin knew.  She did send me a long email last night and I think it is all drama free now



What the grandmother who commented the grandma of the cousin who got married?  That is just weird.  I hate family stuff.  Glad that at least the girl cousin seems to be on board now!

I am so sorry about your friend.  How scary!    I hope  you find someone to meet up with--I'm sure you'll have a great time anyway!


----------



## 4fosterkids

toocherie said:


> I will be sending mine tomorrow.  I was hoping that Ms. Sally wouldn't be canceling (but she is--sorry ladies).
> 
> Steph:  can you take Sally off the meals and such I had signed her up for?
> 
> thanks.


oh, thats too bad   I was looking foward to seeing her.



tinkermell said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Was down south again over the weekend. Went to see Dave's folks in Redlands. Came back home through the desert. *I** waved to Steph, Trudi, **Sarah, Wendy and Tammy!*
> *Steph,* we were driving north on 190th East and saw some sign about filming on 150th East. Hmm?
> 
> *Wendy*, one of these days we are going to check out your antique store. This trip  we had my two little grandbabies with us. Not a good time to be shopping. LOL! We didn't get home last night until 9:00pm. It was a long day for all of us.
> 
> Anywhos, I am just waiting for some final replies from a few ladies for the tees.
> 
> Has anybody heard from these ladies lately????
> *katieandmattsmom- Patty
> farmgirljen- Jen
> Maiyna Mouse - Marnie
> goofycathy- Cathy*
> 
> I'm going to give it a couple of more days and then put our order in.
> 
> Thanks for any information you might have.
> 
> Mel


Hi Mel.  I will see Patty this weekend.  I believe her family left for DL today (or tomorrow).  I will mention it to her. 




MrsPinup said:


> I don't think the girl cousin knew.  She did send me a long email last night and I think it is all drama free now
> 
> 
> Me too!  Plus I like giving my friends $20 and having them pick out a pin for me.  I love to see what makes them think of me.
> 
> Lisa~  You are near me, sorta.  My grandpa lives near Robla - that is where my dad went to elementary school.  I am about 15 minutes away via backroads (in Old Roseville).
> 
> So I did find out this morning that my running buddy for the WDW Princess Half has to back out.  They found a golf ball sized lump in her breast and now she is having a partial mastectomy.  She is 28 years old.   The only good part about it is that she works for Southwest and is sending me a buddy pass for my flight out to WDW and back since she is no longer sharing the hotel room with me.  Unfortunately I will now be out there alone.  I know one of the other Diva's is running it too, but I forgot her name.


So sorry to hear about your running buddy.  That is way too young 

I have lost track of who's going to WDW soon, and who is doing any of the marathons (1/2 or whole), here or WDW.  Please post if you have upcoming plans.

Wishing everybody well!


----------



## MrsPinup

I am running the Princess Half at WDW next month and the DL Half in September


----------



## tinkermell

Good morning ladies!

Jill, thanks for that info on Patty. I think I have her cell phone number from last year, so I might give her a call. I just didn't want to bug her........but now I think I will. 

I'm making up my final spread sheet for the shirts now. 

I can tell you all that most of you voted to have the wording *Dis Divas*, and to have the writing on the lower back. So that is that! 

I have seen the final art work. I love it...I  hope you do too! 

 I think some of you know, but my oldest son Beau and his wife Tiffany have not been able to have children. They have opted to have in-vitro from a well know specialist in Pasadena. Do you remember that she had some major stuff going on in her ovaries, and she had surgery to make sure it was not cancer? Well it wasn't as you know, and they cleaned her all out, and gave her the good news that she could probably still conceived a baby. But only by in-vitro. So now they are making enchiladas to raise money for their 'in-vitro' process coming up. 

So far they have sold almost 500 pans of enchiladas! Guess what I a doing this Friday and Saturday?? LOL!! Cooking up a storm, with lots of friends and family.  

Actually I have a lot going on this week. I won't go into more, but let's just say that life can certainly get busy. 

Have a great day!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Melody, that is really exciting news about your son & DIL.......praying the fundraising goes well & that they are successful in becoming pregnant!!!!!

Really excited to see the shirts!!!!   Thanx for all your work on these!!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Happy Tuesday everyone.Hugs and smiles to all who need them. Have a great day !


----------



## MrsPinup

Mel~  How cool, and delicious!  I hope it goes well.

Good morning Diva's!


----------



## MamaKate

Good Morning Ladies.  I've sort of skimmed through the last few pages, but I'm a little behind.

Cheryl~ Tell Mrs. Sally she will be missed .  I'm sorry to hear she's not going to make it.

Mel~ Your son and DIL will remain in my prayers that everything works out and they will be blessed with a little one.  I wish I lived closer so I could buy some enchilada's from you.


----------



## tinkermell

*Ladies!!*

Are any of you friends with *farmgirljen* on *Facebook???*

I really need to contact her! Her name is on the *t-shirt list*, but I have no idea what to do? 

If she is, can one of you please contact her and let her know what I need???

I called Patty on her cell phone and left a message. I hope she calls back! 

Thanks! 

Thankyou also for your encouragement for Beau and Tiff!


----------



## tinkermell

I also wanted to add that I have received all the tees, that were supposed to be mailed to me.


----------



## Belle Ella

Good morning Divas!! Totally trying out a new hair color. I think I'm sticking red 

Mel - Wishing your son and DIL the best!!


----------



## wendypooh22

Hi Divas!! I hope that y'all are having a good Tuesday!!

Mel - I hope that when you make it to the shop that I am there to see you! Oh how I wished that I lived closer to buy some enchiladas! My boys love them  I wish your son and DIL them the very best with their IVF. 

Jen - So sorry to hear about your friend.. Sending prayers her way!


----------



## tinkermell

MrsPinup said:


> I don't think the girl cousin knew.  She did send me a long email last night and I think it is all drama free now
> 
> *Thank goodness! *
> 
> So I did find out this morning that my running buddy for the WDW Princess Half has to back out.  They found a golf ball sized lump in her breast and now she is having a partial mastectomy.  She is 28 years old.   The only good part about it is that she works for Southwest and is sending me a buddy pass for my flight out to WDW and back since she is no longer sharing the hotel room with me.  Unfortunately I will now be out there alone.  I know one of the other Diva's is running it too, but I forgot her name.


 Jen, that is very scary for a woman so young.  I hope and pray that her prognosis is good after her surgery. 

I also hope you can find someone to hang with at WDW! Have you ever been there before? 

One more thing...can you tell me when the sign ups are for DL's 1/2 Marathon? My DD Becky wants to run it this year.


----------



## deesquared

Ahhh...I'm so excited!  The countdown in on!


----------



## Belle Ella

tinkermell said:


> One more thing...can you tell me when the sign ups are for DL's 1/2 Marathon? My DD Becky wants to run it this year.



Sign ups started earlier this month. I'm already registered -- although I'm only doing the 5K this year. Entry fess for the 1/2 start going up on February 7th.

http://espnwwos.disney.go.com/events/rundisney/disneyland-half-marathon/


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

4fosterkids said:


> I have lost track of who's going to WDW soon, and who is doing any of the marathons (1/2 or whole), here or WDW.  Please post if you have upcoming plans.
> 
> Wishing everybody well!



I wil lbe running the Disneyland Half Marathon again in September.



tinkermell said:


> One more thing...can you tell me when the sign ups are for DL's 1/2 Marathon? My DD Becky wants to run it this year.



Sign up's are now till it fills up.  I think that was around Memorial Day last year.



Belle Ella said:


> Sign ups started earlier this month. I'm already registered -- although I'm only doing the 5K this year. Entry fess for the 1/2 start going up on February 7th.
> 
> http://espnwwos.disney.go.com/events/rundisney/disneyland-half-marathon/



I still have to sign up.  As long as I do it beofre the price goes up I'm good!


----------



## deesquared

I see the 4-Day Parkhoppers are on for $182 at the Disneyland website.  Is this a good price, or are people waiting to see if there is a better deal such as "everyone plays for kids price" or "buy 3 get 5 days"?

Any thoughts?


----------



## LisaCat

Belle Ella said:


> Sign ups started earlier this month. I'm already registered -- although I'm only doing the 5K this year. Entry fess for the 1/2 start going up on February 7th.
> 
> http://espnwwos.disney.go.com/events/rundisney/disneyland-half-marathon/



I was thinking of doing the 5k as well.  Means I need to get cracking on that C25k program pretty soon.....  LOL


----------



## Belle Ella

LisaCat said:


> I was thinking of doing the 5k as well.  Means I need to get cracking on that C25k program pretty soon.....  LOL



Luckily, you've got plenty of time  I just started yesterday. I'm thinking I'm going to double up on the weeks as there is more than enough time to do so. Here's to hoping when all is said and done I can run the whole thing! That's my goal. Well, with the exception of photos that I _*will*_ take.


----------



## LisaCat

Belle Ella said:


> Luckily, you've got plenty of time  I just started yesterday. I'm thinking I'm going to double up on the weeks as there is more than enough time to do so. Here's to hoping when all is said and done I can run the whole thing! That's my goal. Well, with the exception of photos that I _*will*_ take.



Yeah, I was thinking the photo ops might be irresistible!  I have a friend that is considering the (full) marathon.  I am hoping to talk his wife into doing the 5k with me and the 3 of us could go together, but they have a wedding to go to back east in early September, so we are still looking at the timing on all of that.


----------



## disney-super-mom

deesquared said:


> I see the 4-Day Parkhoppers are on for $182 at the Disneyland website.  Is this a good price, or are people waiting to see if there is a better deal such as "everyone plays for kids price" or "buy 3 get 5 days"?
> 
> Any thoughts?



That's a good price and the best deal I've found out there for those of us who aren't southern Californian locals.  You may be able to save $4 or $5 ordering from someone else....maybe....but at least you have the peace of mind when ordering from Disney.

I haven't bought my ticket yet either, but I think I'm just going to get the "print at home" 4 day hopper through the Disneyland site.


----------



## disney-super-mom

*REMINDERS!!!*

*Hotel Reservations:  Anyone still needing to book a room at the Carousel, please do it by Friday morning.  Friday afternoon I will be calling Damien to release the remaining rooms from our group block.

Picture Frame Exchange:  Don't forget about the picture frame exchange at the Meet and Greet!  The exchange is one of the most fun events of the evening.  The spending limit is $20.  You can make a frame or buy a frame.  The frame can be Disney themed or not, it's entirely up to you.  If you wish, you can also include any fun extras along with your frame, so long as you don't go over the $20 limit.  Make sure to have your frame and extras inside a gift bag so no one can do any peeking. *


----------



## wendypooh22

Maybe we can have a diva's 5k team?? I did this 2 years ago and had a blast!!


----------



## MommyWithDreams

deesquared said:


> I see the 4-Day Parkhoppers are on for $182 at the Disneyland website.  Is this a good price, or are people waiting to see if there is a better deal such as "everyone plays for kids price" or "buy 3 get 5 days"?
> 
> Any thoughts?



4 day parkhoppers through Getawaytoday.com are $178.


----------



## Belle Ella

wendypooh22 said:


> Maybe we can have a diva's 5k team?? I did this 2 years ago and had a blast!!



Could be fun  Don't know how the BF would feel about it on my end though as I'm running with him.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

disney-super-mom said:


> *REMINDERS!!!*
> 
> *Hotel Reservations:  Anyone still needing to book a room at the Carousel, please do it by Friday morning.  Friday afternoon I will be calling Damien to release the remainding rooms from our group block.
> 
> Picture Frame Exchange:  Don't forget about the picture frame exchange at the Meet and Greet!  The exchange is one of the most fun events of the evening.  The spending limit is $20.  You can make a frame or buy a frame.  The frame can be Disney themed or not, it's entirely up to you.  If you wish, you can also include any fun extras along with your frame, so long as you don't go over the $20 limit.  Make sure to have your frame and extras inside a gift bag so no one can do any peeking. *



Were you guys able to get a good rate through the Carousel? I've always wanted to stay there, the prices were just much higher than other places I checked.


----------



## jordansmomma

Ok so my t-shirt letter, F! letter, & M&G letter is ready for the mail. 

Mel~ Have fun with the enchilladas. 

I'm sad Miss. Sally isn't coming. I have her pictures of Brooke. She is such a sweet lady!


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm getting even more excited!! Been working on something for my scavvy hunt team. Just making this feel more real for me.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

MommyWithDreams said:


> Were you guys able to get a good rate through the Carousel? I've always wanted to stay there, the prices were just much higher than other places I checked.



$99, no parking fee and we get free breakfast each morning but I forgot what it is. Some sort of sandwich?


----------



## MommyWithDreams

VintageDisneyRules said:


> $99, no parking fee and we get free breakfast each morning but I forgot what it is. Some sort of sandwich?



Not bad. Can't wait to hear how it is there for you ladies. I think I'm going to cancel my HOJO room and stay at Desert Inn so dad is closer if he wants to go rest during the day. Sure am going to miss the bed at HOJO's. I'm not a fan of DI.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

One month, one week and one day away from my trip...in 2011. 
I'm such a dork! 

Good morning ladies!


----------



## sierranevada

wendypooh22 said:


> Maybe we can have a diva's 5k team?? I did this 2 years ago and had a blast!!



I would be interested!  I am doing a 1/2 Marathon in Oct (Girlfriend's Half Marathon in Vancouver, WA) but a 5K in Sept would be a great warm up!


----------



## tinkermell

*Ladies!!*

I am in need of at least *one more player* for the scavvy hunt!! *Two* would be better!! 

Lisa and her friend Trish need someone else on their team. 

Anybody have an idea? Any ladies out there thinking of playing, but have not signed up yet?


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

tinkermell said:


> *Ladies!!*
> 
> I am in need of at least *one more player* for the scavvy hunt!! *Two* would be better!!
> 
> Lisa and her friend Trish need someone else on their team.
> 
> Anybody have an idea? Any ladies out there thinking of playing, but have not signed up yet?



We still need one more for our team as well.


----------



## LisaCat

wendypooh22 said:


> Maybe we can have a diva's 5k team?? I did this 2 years ago and had a blast!!



Ooooo!  Fun!  Of course, the hotels down there are probably already BOOKED SOLID for that weekend.....  I'll have to check it out.


----------



## LisaCat

Trish and I have picked a name for our Scavanger Hunt Team.  We still need two more players to join us as the "Sunshine Queens"!


----------



## mommaU4

Hello ladies!!! 

Just popping in to say hi. 
I've been reading along off and on, but rarely post. Just wanted you to all know I'm thinking of you!!! 






And Mel, now I am craving enchiladas! Hope they are able to sell tons! If I was there, I'd be good for at least two dozen.


----------



## mommaU4

LisaCat said:


> Trish and I have picked a name for our Scavanger Hunt Team.  We still need two more players to join us as the "Sunshine Queens"!



Cute name!! 

I love seeing all the teams come together, and all the clever names so far. 

Wish I could be there to cheer you all on.


----------



## LisaCat

Have checks written to go out in today's mail for the M&G and the T shirts.  All caught up for now.  Will be back later!


----------



## mommaU4

disney-super-mom said:


> *
> Picture Frame Exchange:  Don't forget about the picture frame exchange at the Meet and Greet!  The exchange is one of the most fun events of the evening.  The spending limit is $20.  You can make a frame or buy a frame.  The frame can be Disney themed or not, it's entirely up to you.  If you wish, you can also include any fun extras along with your frame, so long as you don't go over the $20 limit.  Make sure to have your frame and extras inside a gift bag so no one can do any peeking. *


I love the exchanges!!!! I didn't do the pillow case one last year, because I feared my "un-craftiness" would leave any Diva who got mine feeling disappointed or horrified even.  LOL
 But a picture frame is easy and so fun!! The choices are really endless. 
Can't wait to see what everyone gets. Take lots of pics!


----------



## mommaU4

MrsPinup said:


> So I did find out this morning that my running buddy for the WDW Princess Half has to back out.  They found a golf ball sized lump in her breast and now she is having a partial mastectomy.  She is 28 years old.   The only good part about it is that she works for Southwest and is sending me a buddy pass for my flight out to WDW and back since she is no longer sharing the hotel room with me.  Unfortunately I will now be out there alone.  I know one of the other Diva's is running it too, but I forgot her name.


I read this previously but just wanted to make sure to say that I am so sorry to hear this about your friend.


----------



## tinkermell

Hey Beth!! It's never too late! 

You could help us out, and play in the hunt!! We need you!!!!!!!

Of course *we want* you to come too.


----------



## tinkermell

LisaCat said:


> Trish and I have picked a name for our Scavanger Hunt Team.  We still need two more players to join us as the "Sunshine Queens"!



Lisa! I love your name!!! 

*Let's hear it for the.*......

 *"Sunshine Queens!"*


----------



## MrsPinup

tinkermell said:


> Jen, that is very scary for a woman so young.  I hope and pray that her prognosis is good after her surgery.
> 
> I also hope you can find someone to hang with at WDW! Have you ever been there before?
> 
> One more thing...can you tell me when the sign ups are for DL's 1/2 Marathon? My DD Becky wants to run it this year.



Thanks for your thoughts ladies - I know she appreciates it.  I have been to WDW, but it was 20 years ago.  Since I'll be going solo and only have one day, I am going to spend the day at MK - at least I can take the solo rider lines!  

The Half signups just started.  If all goes according to my plan I will be signing up before the prices go up on Feb 7th.  The Coast to Coast medals were so cool last year and I want one!  

I should be able to handle the 5K before the half.  Is anyone else planning on running the half besides Sarah and I?


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

LisaCat said:


> Ooooo!  Fun!  Of course, the hotels down there are probably already BOOKED SOLID for that weekend.....  I'll have to check it out.



I hope not, I still have to make a resevation for Sept.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

MrsPinup said:


> I should be able to handle the 5K before the half.  Is anyone else planning on running the half besides Sarah and I?



I would like to do the 5K as well as theHalf but we probably won't head down until Satuday morning becasue we are staying through Monday.  I hope the Half Medals are like the ones in the previous years.  I do like the one we got last year but everyone I show it to thinks I got 5th place.


----------



## MrsPinup

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> I would like to do the 5K as well as theHalf but we probably won't head down until Satuday morning becasue we are staying through Monday.  I hope the Half Medals are like the ones in the previous years.  I do like the one we got last year but everyone I show it to thinks I got 5th place.



5th place is better than everyone asking me why I went all that way to run 5 miles!


----------



## MrsPinup

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> I hope not, I still have to make a resevation for Sept.



I was just looking into hotels and the Super 8 (where I stayed for the last half) is only $67 a night is is just a few minutes walk to the starting corrals.  Just thought I would pass that on.  I think we are going to stay there again.


----------



## mommaU4

tinkermell said:


> Hey Beth!! It's never too late!
> 
> You could help us out, and play in the hunt!! We need you!!!!!!!
> 
> Of course *we want* you to come too.


Aww, your sweet. But the scavenger hunt and I do not get along. It requires running around, and thinking, and I like to sit and eat. 






MrsPinup said:


> Thanks for your thoughts ladies - I know she appreciates it.  I have been to WDW, but it was 20 years ago.  Since I'll be going solo and only have one day, I am going to spend the day at MK - at least I can take the solo rider lines!


Wow, you are disciplined to go to WDW after 20 years and only spend one day there! 
After making the flight all the way out there, I'd tell myself I just had to stay and explore a bit, at least for a couple days.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

MrsPinup said:


> I was just looking into hotels and the Super 8 (where I stayed for the last half) is only $67 a night is is just a few minutes walk to the starting corrals.  Just thought I would pass that on.  I think we are going to stay there again.



I'm not sure where we are staying this year.  We stayed at the Red Lion last year bacause I got it through Priceline.


----------



## tinkermell

If one is not picky about where to stay, Priceline and Hotwire are great choices. When I was there working on questions for the scavvy hunt a couple of weeks ago, we got the Holiday Inn on Walnut for $35.00 a night through Priceline. We did have to pay 10.00 for parking though. Still a great price, and I walked to DL!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

tinkermell said:


> If one is not picky about where to stay, Priceline and Hotwire are great choices. When I was there working on questions for the scavvy hunt a couple of weeks ago, we got the Holiday Inn on Walnut for $35.00 a night through Priceline. We did have to pay 10.00 for parking though. Still a great price, and I walked to DL!



Plus with betterbidding dot com and a little work you can figure out which hotel you are going to get.  I haven't been wrong yet.


----------



## lulubelle

Woo Hoo!  We are six weeks away!
Can't wait to see everyone.

Oh, and I don't run.  Ever.
But applaud those who do!


----------



## MrsPinup

mommaU4 said:


> Aww, your sweet. But the scavenger hunt and I do not get along. It requires running around, and thinking, and I like to sit and eat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you are disciplined to go to WDW after 20 years and only spend one day there!
> After making the flight all the way out there, I'd tell myself I just had to stay and explore a bit, at least for a couple days.



I don't have much of a choice.  My DH has to juggle work and the kids (my parent's are not retired yet) and plus the Diva trip is the following weekend.  Eventually we will take a family trip out there.  I want to go on the Disney Cruise first though!


----------



## LisaCat

tinkermell said:


> Lisa! I love your name!!!
> 
> *Let's hear it for the.*......
> 
> *"Sunshine Queens!"*



LOL!  Thanks, Mel!


----------



## tinkermell

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Plus with betterbidding dot com and a little work you can figure out which hotel you are going to get.  I haven't been wrong yet.


 I use that site all the time!!

I have been pretty much on the money too! Right now, I'm looking into using it for San Diego. I have a spread sheet with all the info, so I can make a good *guess* at what I might get. LOL!!


----------



## Belle Ella

My boss gave me a mini heart attack yesterday at work!! She was letting me know that there's a new 'rule' in place for the remodel that our store is getting: no vacations!! She said it starts in March and ends sometime in July. And all I'm thinking is ... This isn't going to mess with the time off you already approved for me, is it?!?!?! But I'm all set. It starts at the end of March. Of course it also starts when she goes on maternity leave. No idea what we'll do without her _*during*_ the insanity of the remodel.

But good morning, Divas!!


----------



## Califgirl

Hi Ladies,

As it turns out, I will need a room for Thursday night only.  If your roommate dropped out, or if you have a spare bed in your room for that night, please PM me.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

Belle Ella said:


> My boss gave me a mini heart attack yesterday at work!! She was letting me know that there's a new 'rule' in place for the remodel that our store is getting: no vacations!! She said it starts in March and ends sometime in July. And all I'm thinking is ... This isn't going to mess with the time off you already approved for me, is it?!?!?! But I'm all set. It starts at the end of March. Of course it also starts when she goes on maternity leave. No idea what we'll do without her _*during*_ the insanity of the remodel.
> 
> But good morning, Divas!!



Oh my goodness my heart would have been pounding! GLad to hear it's not going to affect your trip. I'm really hoping to run into you many of you again!


----------



## QueenDoOver

Califgirl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> As it turns out, I will need a room for Thursday night only.  If your roommate dropped out, or if you have a spare bed in your room for that night, please PM me.



It is possible that I will be bringing my aunt and getting another room at HOJO for Thurs and Friday and if that is the case will have room for one on Thursday.


----------



## DizNee Luver

6 WEEKS!!!.........Just saying.......


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Is there anyone still looking for a team for the scavenger hunt?  We still need you more.


----------



## mommaU4

MrsPinup said:


> I don't have much of a choice.  My DH has to juggle work and the kids (my parent's are not retired yet) and plus the Diva trip is the following weekend.  Eventually we will take a family trip out there.  I want to go on the Disney Cruise first though!


A Disney cruise would be awesome!! I'm so jealous of those going on the cruise to nowhere this weekend. I can't wait to hear all about it. 





tinkermell said:


> I use that site all the time!!


Me too! It's great for here in Vegas. We've gotten great deals for our "stay-cations".






Belle Ella said:


> My boss gave me a mini heart attack yesterday at work!! She was letting me know that there's a new 'rule' in place for the remodel that our store is getting: no vacations!! She said it starts in March and ends sometime in July. And all I'm thinking is ... This isn't going to mess with the time off you already approved for me, is it?!?!?! But I'm all set. It starts at the end of March. Of course it also starts when she goes on maternity leave. No idea what we'll do without her _*during*_ the insanity of the remodel.
> 
> But good morning, Divas!!


Whew!! Glad you are still good to go! 






Califgirl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> As it turns out, I will need a room for Thursday night only.  If your roommate dropped out, or if you have a spare bed in your room for that night, please PM me.


You'll be there Friday right?


----------



## Califgirl

mommaU4 said:


> You'll be there Friday right?



Nope -  I'll be coming up Thursday night for the M&G, and leaving Friday afternoon so I can teach on Saturday morning.  I'll come back up Saturday evening, and stay Sat & Sun., but I have a room for those two days.

I was going to book Carousel for Friday, but since I'm going to WDW later in March, I figured I had better save some money and try to find a roommate for that night.


----------



## LisaCat

Califgirl said:


> Nope -  I'll be coming up Thursday night for the M&G, and leaving Friday afternoon so I can teach on Saturday morning.  I'll come back up Saturday evening, and stay Sat & Sun., but I have a room for those two days.
> 
> I was going to book Carousel for Friday, but since I'm going to WDW later in March, I figured I had better save some money and try to find a roommate for that night.



I'm sure between all of us, we can find somewhere for you to crash Thursday night!  If there's a sofa/sofa bed in our room at the Carousel, you are welcome to it!


----------



## LisaCat

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Is there anyone still looking for a team for the scavenger hunt?  We still need you more.



Trish and I are still looking for 2 more also.  As it stands, we will be the Sunshine Queens, Team of Two.  Anyone on the fence about playing, come join us!  I'll be making something CUTE for our team!!!!


----------



## MrsPinup

So as I was getting ready this morning a question popped into my head.  Do we dress up for the M&G?


----------



## tinkermell

MrsPinup said:


> So as I was getting ready this morning a question popped into my head.  Do we dress up for the M&G?


Last year we did for the Pajama Party. This year, I plan on my grass skirt and coconuts! 

Nah.......no need to get scared. LOL! 

I will wear a Hawaiian shirt.


----------



## MrsPinup

tinkermell said:


> Last year we did for the Pajama Party. This year, I plan on my grass skirt and coconuts!
> 
> Nah.......no need to get scared. LOL!
> 
> I will wear a Hawaiian shirt.



I used to have a coconut bra, but it was for hoof sounds.  We used to run around mimicking Monty Python and the Holy Grail   I have a sarong and tons of hair flowers so I am good.  No bikini for me!


----------



## tinkermell

Well ladies!

I put the t-shirt order in! Woo hoo!! 

It's kind of scary, if you know what I mean. I just hope that it comes out like what I envisioned.


----------



## LisaCat

tinkermell said:


> Last year we did for the Pajama Party. This year, I plan on my grass skirt and coconuts!
> 
> Nah.......no need to get scared. LOL!
> 
> I will wear a Hawaiian shirt.



I was planning on wearing my Hawaiian shirt as well.


Just got back from a little shopping at Michael's......  got some ideas brewing for Scavvy hunt team goodies, a door sign for our room and some picture frame ideas too!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

So glad you're coming, Chris!  

I'm soooo looking forward to some girl time with everyone!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Drive by Hi!


----------



## Califgirl

LisaCat said:


> I'm sure between all of us, we can find somewhere for you to crash Thursday night!  If there's a sofa/sofa bed in our room at the Carousel, you are welcome to it!



Thanks, Lisa!  I'm looking forward to seeing everyone at the meet and greet.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

Mary Jo said:


> So glad you're coming, Chris!
> 
> I'm soooo looking forward to some girl time with everyone!



Mary Jo are you going to be on the ladies trip as well? I'd LOVE to meet you.


----------



## 21yankees

Good Morning. 

TGIF!!!! 



steph


----------



## tinkermell

*Bon Voyage* 
*to the ladies who are going on the the *

*"Cruise to No Where!"*


----------



## toocherie

tinkermell said:


> *Bon Voyage*
> *to the ladies who are going on the the *
> 
> *"Cruise to No Where!"*



Thanks!  I am all packed, need to brush my teeth and get dressed, then I go pick up stacerita and then we are heading to the port!  Yay!!  We're meeting Linda and Bree there and we will chit-chat (yeah, like that's a problem) until we can board.  Then we get lunch  

It turns out Jill (4fostermom) is on the cruise too!  And on our deck not very far from us--so we can't wait to see her and meet her family!  

Talk to you on Sunday ladies!


----------



## QueenDoOver

toocherie said:


> Thanks!  I am all packed, need to brush my teeth and get dressed, then I go pick up stacerita and then we are heading to the port!  Yay!!  We're meeting Linda and Bree there and we will chit-chat (yeah, like that's a problem) until we can board.  Then we get lunch
> 
> It turns out Jill (4fostermom) is on the cruise too!  And on our deck not very far from us--so we can't wait to see her and meet her family!
> 
> Talk to you on Sunday ladies!



How Fun!   I can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## Queenbillabong

toocherie said:


> Thanks!  I am all packed, need to brush my teeth and get dressed, then I go pick up stacerita and then we are heading to the port!  Yay!!  We're meeting Linda and Bree there and we will chit-chat (yeah, like that's a problem) until we can board.  Then we get lunch
> 
> It turns out Jill (4fostermom) is on the cruise too!  And on our deck not very far from us--so we can't wait to see her and meet her family!
> 
> Talk to you on Sunday ladies!



Have a great time Divas!!!


----------



## MrsPinup

tinkermell said:


> *Bon Voyage*
> *to the ladies who are going on the the *
> 
> *"Cruise to No Where!"*



Have fun!!!


----------



## stacielee

toocherie said:


> Thanks!  I am all packed, need to brush my teeth and get dressed, then I go pick up stacerita and then we are heading to the port!  Yay!!  We're meeting Linda and Bree there and we will chit-chat (yeah, like that's a problem) until we can board.  Then we get lunch
> 
> It turns out Jill (4fostermom) is on the cruise too!  And on our deck not very far from us--so we can't wait to see her and meet her family!
> 
> Talk to you on Sunday ladies!



You guys will have so much fun!!  Take lots of pictures, please!!!


----------



## mommaU4

TGIF everyone!! 

Have a fun time Cheryl, Linda, Bree, Stacie and Jill!!!


----------



## LisaCat

tinkermell said:


> *Bon Voyage*
> *to the ladies who are going on the the *
> 
> *"Cruise to No Where!"*



SO jealous of those going!  I tried to go, but it was sold out :-(


----------



## Zoemakes5

So for those collecting money.......I sent out my checks over the weekend and last Friday, however, yesterday I got them back.  Apparently I failed to put sufficient postage on...didn't realize the rates changed!     I feel so stupid!  So, they all went back out today!  So sorry about that!


----------



## Belle Ella

TGIF!! Only a couple mroe days 'till I'm back at DLR for a short trip.  It's all that's keeping me going right now.

Have a great time to the Divas going on the cruise!!


----------



## karylrocks

Zoemakes5 said:


> So for those collecting money.......I sent out my checks over the weekend and last Friday, however, yesterday I got them back.  Apparently I failed to put sufficient postage on...didn't realize the rates changed!     I feel so stupid!  So, they all went back out today!  So sorry about that!


That's odd because the rates actually haven't changed.....


----------



## DizNee Luver

karylrocks said:


> That's odd because the rates actually haven't changed.....



Must have been really old stamps!!


----------



## mommaU4

DizNee Luver said:


> Must have been really old stamps!!


LOL
That's why I only buy those forever stamps. Those are the only ones I've bought for as long as I can remember.


----------



## disney-inspired

HELLO OUT THERE!

I'm kinda bummed that I've been out of the loop for the planning for this trip but life is crazy sometimes.

Hopefully I'll be there for the meet & greet and for some time on Saturday.

Looking forward to seeing some old friends and meeting some new ones.
The trip is getting so close!


----------



## Zoemakes5

karylrocks said:


> That's odd because the rates actually haven't changed.....



I don't send anything...we do just about everything online, and then everything else my DH sends.  I think my stamps were about 4 years old!


----------



## disney-inspired

Good afternoon ladies!
Tons of errands to run but I don't wanna get going!


----------



## Belle Ella

Drive by hi! I'll be gone a couple days. Leave for DLR, first thing tomorrow morning!!


----------



## jordansmomma

Happy Saturday ladies! I guess I had the correct postage Bridget got my envelope for F! today! I can't wait! 
I hope the


----------



## tinkermell

Hi ladies!!
Can I say that I am totally exhausted. 

Friday cooked and de-boned 1200 chicken breast all day until 11.30 last night. Got home, took my shower and was still was not tired. Too wound up. Went to bed and read. Finally fell asleep....and then Dave starts to snore!!! I know I eventually feel asleep, but he kept waking me up! Around 4:00 decided enough was enough and went to our extra bedroom that I should have done hours before. Was in bed for quite some time, wishing that I had gone to the restroom. So then that was on my mind. Finally got up and took care of that. Feel alseep  like a babe, only to have to wake up to be back at church by 8:00 am this morning. 

We made 800 beef and chicken enchiladas.   Every time I do something like this, I say to myself, "What if I did this for a living?" Like Tina?? Kudos to Tina. 

Our next big project like this is coming up in February. It's a school fundraiser. That's when we make 17,000 steak sandwiches at the Farm Equipment show in Tulare. In 3 days we take in about *$150,000.00* smacks!!! Getting ready for that is crazy. Selling them is crazy. Cooking them is crazy. At lunch time, we have 12-14 windows open with at least 20 people deep in line. Our steak sandwiches are super good. Probably the best you will ever have. That is why we sell so much. I keep threatening to contact the Food Network about our booth. Dave and I are on the planning committee for it. Another lady and I are in charge of all the money. You can imagine that when you take in *$40,000 to 50,000* dollars in one day, trying to keep up and keep it safe and somewhat counted. The people selling at the windows just start to dump their money at us, cuz their apron pockets get so full. During peak hours we have about 50-60 volunteers BBQing, wrapping sandwiches, serving homemade beans, stocking soda, sauteing onions and keeping all the condiments in order. Before this we have to slice all the steaks up, and season them. That is a 2 day project in itself. Needless to say......

I will be MIA that week from the DIS. LOL!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Wow Melody....that is amazing!!!  I couldn't imagine taking on such a huge project!! I'm impressed!!!!


----------



## tinkermell

Ladies!!

I have received most of your checks. Thankyou!!

I will not post a "Hall of Shame" yet for the few of you left. LOL! 

I'll give it a few days.


----------



## tinkermell

DizNee Luver said:


> Wow Melody....that is amazing!!!  I couldn't imagine taking on such a huge project!! I'm impressed!!!!


Laurie, Can you tell that I am getting tired just thinking about it?  It is alot of fun, and we meet a ton of people world wide, even VIPs and politicians, but I am probably the most exausted in that week than all year long.


----------



## mommaU4

tinkermell said:


> Our next big project like this is coming up in February. It's a school fundraiser. That's when we make 17,000 steak sandwiches at the Farm Equipment show in Tulare. In 3 days we take in about *$150,000.00* smacks!!! Getting ready for that is crazy. Selling them is crazy. Cooking them is crazy. At lunch time, we have 12-14 windows open with at least 20 people deep in line. Our steak sandwiches are super good. Probably the best you will ever have. That is why we sell so much. I keep threatening to contact the Food Network about our booth.



That sounds insane, and when I was reading it I was thinking of the Food Network. Send them an email!! See what happens.


----------



## 21yankees

Mel - can I borrow some of your energy??? I hope you're able to relax today.



So we're geting close.  I need everyone to look at the itinerary on page 1 and let me know what you think. It's getting time for me to print out the tags for everyone and I want to make sure it's as close to perfect as possible. I think there are things on it that don't have times as of yet. Doesn't need to be exact either just approximate ones.

Hope you all have a nice day.

Steph


----------



## Zoemakes5

Dang, Mel!  I get tired just reading it!  I hope you take care of yourself through all of this, too!


----------



## sierranevada

21yankees said:


> Mel - can I borrow some of your energy??? I hope you're able to relax today.
> 
> 
> 
> So we're geting close.  I need everyone to look at the itinerary on page 1 and let me know what you think. It's getting time for me to print out the tags for everyone and I want to make sure it's as close to perfect as possible. I think there are things on it that don't have times as of yet. Doesn't need to be exact either just approximate ones.
> 
> Hope you all have a nice day.
> 
> Steph



There were a few of us that are doing the Walk in Walt's footsteps tour on Sat - 9 am, I think, if you can add that. Anyone else is welcomed to join us.

Bridget


----------



## LisaCat

sierranevada said:


> There were a few of us that are doing the Walk in Walt's footsteps tour on Sat - 9 am, I think, if you can add that. Anyone else is welcomed to join us.
> 
> Bridget



Do you think we will be able to make the group photo before the scavvy hunt?


----------



## sierranevada

LisaCat said:


> Do you think we will be able to make the group photo before the scavvy hunt?



I just called and while they don't have the info for Sat 3/5 up yet, the CM said the tour starts at 9:30 and is 3 hours long.  Last thing is lunch at the tour gardens - which is a box style lunch.  So that would put us at 12:30 ending and the time schedule says scavy hunt starts at 1:30 - so guessing we need to be at castle by 1ish for the photo?

Sounds like it would work - what do you think?


----------



## 21yankees

That should work Bridget. I'll update page 1 with the tour time. The photo meeting time will be 1:00. That way we have time for everyone to get there in time and then start the scavenger hunt on time. 

steph


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

21yankees said:


> Mel - can I borrow some of your energy??? I hope you're able to relax today.
> 
> 
> 
> So we're geting close.  I need everyone to look at the itinerary on page 1 and let me know what you think. It's getting time for me to print out the tags for everyone and I want to make sure it's as close to perfect as possible. I think there are things on it that don't have times as of yet. Doesn't need to be exact either just approximate ones.
> 
> Hope you all have a nice day.
> 
> Steph



Isn't there plans to see the Billys on Friday for lunch? We need to pick a show time.


----------



## QueenDoOver

Hi Ladies!

Just thought I would let you know that my friend Carrie has signed up on disboards (ok, I did it for her as we were sitting together).  Not sure if she will get logged on but I am going to set her account up so that this thread is delivered to her email.  She is kept pretty busy with a 2 year old, a 4 year old, and a 7 year old who is also type 1 diabetic.

Anyhow, her screenname is  "PokemomPrincess".  I will upload a picture here too, from our trip to DL with our boys last year.







I have also invited my aunt to go on the trip and she is trying to work out the details, but she really wants to go.  Is she goes, she will want to do the Walk in Walt's Footsteps with us. 

Mel, you amaze me.  I helped with a little event and fundraiser involving just 14 families over the weekend and it about killed me.  I don't know where you get the energy!

One of my best friends was married on Saturday.  It was one of those events that truly reflected the couple and it was just amazing and joyous and beautiful.  I can't say I am a fan of weddings in general, but I really loved sharing this night with my friend and celebrating their love.  

So that's all my weekend was about  Hope you all have a great week.

Tracey


----------



## MommyWithDreams

QueenDoOver said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Just thought I would let you know that my friend Carrie has signed up on disboards (ok, I did it for her as we were sitting together).  Not sure if she will get logged on but I am going to set her account up so that this thread is delivered to her email.  She is kept pretty busy with a 2 year old, a 4 year old, and a 7 year old who is also type 1 diabetic.
> 
> Anyhow, her screenname is  "PokemomPrincess".  I will upload a picture here too, from our trip to DL with our boys last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also invited my aunt to go on the trip and she is trying to work out the details, but she really wants to go.  Is she goes, she will want to do the Walk in Walt's Footsteps with us.
> 
> Mel, you amaze me.  I helped with a little event and fundraiser involving just 14 families over the weekend and it about killed me.  I don't know where you get the energy!
> 
> One of my best friends was married on Saturday.  It was one of those events that truly reflected the couple and it was just amazing and joyous and beautiful.  I can't say I am a fan of weddings in general, but I really loved sharing this night with my friend and celebrating their love.
> 
> So that's all my weekend was about  Hope you all have a great week.
> 
> Tracey



 Carrie!!! Tracey, is she ready to become addicted?

I love to hate weddings, if that makes any sense...they always make me cry.


----------



## mommaU4

QueenDoOver said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Just thought I would let you know that my friend Carrie has signed up on disboards (ok, I did it for her as we were sitting together).


Welcome to the DIS and our thread, Carrie! Life sounds pretty hectic for you but I'm glad you can join us. 



Good morning ladies!!!! Monday, already??? Where did the weekend go?  

Have a good one!


----------



## MrsPinup

tinkermell said:


> Our next big project like this is coming up in February. It's a school fundraiser. That's when we make 17,000 steak sandwiches at the Farm Equipment show in Tulare. In 3 days we take in about *$150,000.00* smacks!!! Getting ready for that is crazy. Selling them is crazy. Cooking them is crazy. At lunch time, we have 12-14 windows open with at least 20 people deep in line. Our steak sandwiches are super good. Probably the best you will ever have. That is why we sell so much. I keep threatening to contact the Food Network about our booth. Dave and I are on the planning committee for it. Another lady and I are in charge of all the money. You can imagine that when you take in *$40,000 to 50,000* dollars in one day, trying to keep up and keep it safe and somewhat counted. The people selling at the windows just start to dump their money at us, cuz their apron pockets get so full. During peak hours we have about 50-60 volunteers BBQing, wrapping sandwiches, serving homemade beans, stocking soda, sauteing onions and keeping all the condiments in order. Before this we have to slice all the steaks up, and season them. That is a 2 day project in itself. Needless to say......


Wow that sounds like a great fundraiser.  I am on the PTC at my sons' school and we are a new school in our 3rd year.  Unfortunately because of when we opened relative to the economy, our library is maybe 1/4 full.  It is so sad.  We spend all year working on fundraisers that don't pull in near enough money.  I am going to share this with the girl who is in charge of fundraisers and maybe we can adapt it to what we can do.  Thanks for the idea 


VintageDisneyRules said:


> Isn't there plans to see the Billys on Friday for lunch? We need to pick a show time.


Yes there is!  I don't know anything about show times and stuff.  If you want to pick a time, I will be ready to eat lunch and see my first Billy show!


----------



## LisaCat

21yankees said:


> That should work Bridget. I'll update page 1 with the tour time. The photo meeting time will be 1:00. That way we have time for everyone to get there in time and then start the scavenger hunt on time.
> 
> steph



Awesome!  Thanks, Steph!


----------



## LisaCat

MrsPinup said:


> Yes there is!  I don't know anything about show times and stuff.  If you want to pick a time, I will be ready to eat lunch and see my first Billy show!



Show times aren't up for March yet, but for the same day in February, there is a show at 12:15 and then the next is at 1:30

If you do the 1:30 show, maybe those of us who are eating at Carnation at 11:30 could make it too?


----------



## Zoemakes5

MrsPinup said:


> Wow that sounds like a great fundraiser.  I am on the PTC at my sons' school and we are a new school in our 3rd year.  Unfortunately because of when we opened relative to the economy, our library is maybe 1/4 full.  It is so sad.  We spend all year working on fundraisers that don't pull in near enough money.  I am going to share this with the girl who is in charge of fundraisers and maybe we can adapt it to what we can do.  Thanks for the idea



I'd recommend checking with the local boy scouts/girl scouts.  That sounds like an amazing eagle project for a boy scout!  The girl scouts got together and did a big book drive for my DD's elementary.  Both organizations are required to do service hours and often have connections within the community that can help/match funding.  
But, finding a BIG event in the area, like what Mel does, or a big area crafts fair or big annual conference and offering to cover the food can be a huge fundraiser.  We did this with our political organization and targeted the big meetings and made big bucks.


----------



## 4fosterkids

Hola Diva's!
Can't believe the trip is just around the river bend now...so exciting!  Now that the cruise is over, I can focus more on this trip.  I swear my mind can't take on too many things without going wonky on me.  I was very excited to check in today and only see a few pages of posts over the weekend.  I was afraid you'd all be chatty and making me read 15 pages back 

Sooo, the cruise was fun, and as expected...over way too quick.  We had alot of fun in the short amount of time we had.  I saw the Diva foursome of Cheryl, Stacie, Linda and Bree while we were eating lunch by the pool.  Got to say hi and give hugs.  Then I spotted them getting on the elevator on the 2nd night and yesterday leaving the port walking across the street.  We had early dinner seating and they had late...so I think we probably passed all over the place.  I was hoping to catch a drink with them, but never could ditch all the family/friends at one time...LOL!  
We ate too much and did some fun activites onboard....and somehow I'm just exhausted today.

Wishing you all well, and looking foward to Diva's gone wild at DL


----------



## 4fosterkids

ohhh...I saw Patty a few times too.  Caught her delivery FE gifts outside our cabin, so got to chat for a few minutes.  
I posted pic's on my FB....Patty, there is one of your family during the sailaway party.  You were across from us, so I took one for you!


----------



## karylrocks

LisaCat said:


> Show times aren't up for March yet, but for the same day in February, there is a show at 12:15 and then the next is at 1:30
> 
> If you do the 1:30 show, maybe those of us who are eating at Carnation at 11:30 could make it too?


Show times are always the same. 

Carnation Cafe is actually at 12:10. Steph, would you please get that changed in the meal section?


----------



## MrsPinup

Zoemakes5 said:


> I'd recommend checking with the local boy scouts/girl scouts.  That sounds like an amazing eagle project for a boy scout!  The girl scouts got together and did a big book drive for my DD's elementary.  Both organizations are required to do service hours and often have connections within the community that can help/match funding.
> But, finding a BIG event in the area, like what Mel does, or a big area crafts fair or big annual conference and offering to cover the food can be a huge fundraiser.  We did this with our political organization and targeted the big meetings and made big bucks.



My boys are actually in the local boy scouts troop, but since it is in the same neighborhood, it might not help much.  I will check though.

Roseville has Downtown Tuesday nights which has a pretty good draw.  Our PTC president likes the idea, but we are tabling it till next year since our calendar is full for the rest of the year.

Anyways, My hubby is home!!!

He arrived a few hours ago and is taking a quick shower so I sneaked on for a minute.


----------



## LisaCat

MrsPinup said:


> Anyways, My hubby is home!!!
> 
> He arrived a few hours ago and is taking a quick shower so I sneaked on for a minute.



WOO HOO!!!!!!! Hooray!  Y'all have FUN......


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

LisaCat said:


> Show times aren't up for March yet, but for the same day in February, there is a show at 12:15 and then the next is at 1:30
> 
> If you do the 1:30 show, maybe those of us who are eating at Carnation at 11:30 could make it too?



Show times do change from time to time but if they stay as they have been lately the 1.30 show would be best. You need to get in at least a 1/2 hour early to get a table and get food if you plan to eat.


----------



## BillyFan

I just needed to sneak in and say hi!  

Those of you going to the Billys show, be sure to take plenty of pictures of my boyfriend!


----------



## MommyWithDreams

BillyFan said:


> I just needed to sneak in and say hi!
> 
> Those of you going to the Billys show, be sure to take plenty of pictures of my boyfriend!



:::::waving::::::::::: Hi Tina!


About those pictures...Callie may fight you for those


----------



## BillyFan

MommyWithDreams said:


> :::::waving::::::::::: Hi Tina!
> 
> 
> About those pictures...Callie may fight you for those



No worries.  We share!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Hi Ladies! How is everyone? I went to SD over the weekend and hung out with my older sister and her friends. I love her puppy Bryson so much, he is so cute and fun  Here is a pic I took of him: 







I was fascinated by the Costco in SD.  They had a Belgian Chocolate section that had champage bottle shaped chocolates wrapped nicely in cellophane for all occasions. They also had chocolate dipped strawberries in trays and a giant fruit tart with a chocolate base. I wanted to buy it all but resisted.  They also have gellato at their food stand out front. I was so surprised and did try it in the past. They give you 3 giant scoops in a waffle cone for $2-3.  You can't just get a single scoop, they give you 3 massive scoops (it's Costco, everything is army sized!).   

My sister brought Bryson to the puppy park in her neighborhood. I met some neighbors of hers who are so nice and friendly.  I noticed that if you have a dog, you will meet fellow dog owners and can build friendships. I think it's a really cool way to meet people  I would love to have a dog of my own but just can't at the moment.   If I did, maybe I could pick up a cute Disney hunk!  

I started up a new hip hop class last week and love it. It's so fun and the teacher is easy to follow. I just wanted to learn more steps and improve and I want to get better. I'm still taking my original class as well.  


Hope you are all having a good day


----------



## Belle Ella

Hi, hi! Was at Disneyland the last couple of days. I don't want to be home right now!!



eatmypixiedust said:


> I started up a new hip hop class last week and love it. It's so fun and the teacher is easy to follow. I just wanted to learn more steps and improve and I want to get better. I'm still taking my original class as well.



Sounds like fun! I took a general dance class last Spring and loved when we covered hip hop. But then I signed up for a Salsa/Latin dance class that I'm repeating ... starting today! My poor legs. I just spend 5 1/2 in my car on my way home from SoCal. Totally not what I need in 2 hours!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

eatmypixiedust said:


> Hi Ladies! How is everyone? I went to SD over the weekend and hung out with my older sister and her friends. I love her puppy Bryson so much, he is so cute and fun  Here is a pic I took of him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was fascinated by the Costco in SD.  They had a Belgian Chocolate section that had champage bottle shaped chocolates wrapped nicely in cellophane for all occasions. They also had chocolate dipped strawberries in trays and a giant fruit tart with a chocolate base. I wanted to buy it all but resisted.  They also have gellato at their food stand out front. I was so surprised and did try it in the past. They give you 3 giant scoops in a waffle cone for $2-3.  You can't just get a single scoop, they give you 3 massive scoops (it's Costco, everything is army sized!).
> 
> My sister brought Bryson to the puppy park in her neighborhood. I met some neighbors of hers who are so nice and friendly.  I noticed that if you have a dog, you will meet fellow dog owners and can build friendships. I think it's a really cool way to meet people  I would love to have a dog of my own but just can't at the moment.   If I did, maybe I could pick up a cute Disney hunk!
> 
> I started up a new hip hop class last week and love it. It's so fun and the teacher is easy to follow. I just wanted to learn more steps and improve and I want to get better. I'm still taking my original class as well.
> 
> 
> Hope you are all having a good day



Was the chocolate just a featured item? Maybe it will come to my Costco.
 Love your sig pic !


----------



## eatmypixiedust

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Was the chocolate just a featured item? Maybe it will come to my Costco.
> Love your sig pic !



 I have no idea.  I know each Costco is different and it probably depends on the store manager when it comes to what merchandise they carry.

Thanks for the compliments on my sig! I love it too!


----------



## disney-super-mom

Hi everyone. 

Sorry to be MIA so much.  I've been busy busy.  

And I start student teaching next Monday - FIRST GRADERS!  They're so sweet!  11 boys and 5 girls.   

Hope everyone is wonderful and getting excited!


----------



## QueenDoOver

disney-super-mom said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Sorry to be MIA so much.  I've been busy busy.
> 
> And I start student teaching next Monday - FIRST GRADERS!  They're so sweet!  11 boys and 5 girls.
> 
> Hope everyone is wonderful and getting excited!



Wow!  Only 16 kids.  That makes me want to move to Spokane.  My son had 25 in K, 26 in 1st and now 27 in 2nd.  It is crazy how big the classes are.  Well, I hope you have a great time.  1st graders are really fun!

Rochelle, now you have me craving Gelato.  I could probably eat the 3 scoops too!


----------



## disney-super-mom

QueenDoOver said:


> Wow!  Only 16 kids.  That makes me want to move to Spokane.  My son had 25 in K, 26 in 1st and now 27 in 2nd.  It is crazy how big the classes are.  Well, I hope you have a great time.  1st graders are really fun!



Thanks Tracey. 

It's a private school, so that's why the class size is only 16.  Actually all the classes there have no more than 16 kids per class.  They keep the class sizes smaller so the teachers have more time to work with individual students, and it makes a big difference.  The students' performance and test scores are the highest in the area. 

At my boys' school, the class sizes are anywhere from 24-30.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

disney-super-mom said:


> Thanks Tracey.
> 
> It's a private school, so that's why the class size is only 16.  Actually all the classes there have no more than 16 kids per class.  They keep the class sizes smaller so the teachers have more time to work with individual students, and it makes a big difference.  The students' performance and test scores are the highest in the area.
> 
> At my boys' school, the class sizes are anywhere from 24-30.



Capri I'm so excited for you! I can't wait to hear about your first few days!
Ayden has been in a private school since kindergarten. This year he's in 1st grade...he's in a 1st and 2nd combo and only has NINE kids in his class. I'm having a heck of a time right now though because I may have to transition him to a public school next year. Nothing wrong with public, I went to one and I'm ok. (I think)..it's just going to be a rough transition on him/us. He's having a lot of mixed feelings about it...I feel so bad but the cost of the tuition is going up and since his dad doesn't help with support or anything I can't continue to do it on my own.


----------



## LisaCat

Quick fly by hi!

Just wanted to make sure everyone saw the policy change at HoJo's:

_Ok, here's the deal: 
Due to the high demand of our "Retro Discount" we have implemented a non cancelable/non changeable policy on these reservations to prevent "date squatting" by making multiple tentative reservations.
Basically, we're finding that some folks were "squatting" on a bunch of dates and snatching them up as soon as they were posted. This makes the dates unavailable to other AP/ET members, and we were ending up with too many last-minute cancellations. The rates are still available; we just want to limit this great deal to those who sincerely plan to use it!

Any reservations made prior to this implementation are exempt from the policy.

Jonathan, GM_


----------



## 21yankees

LisaCat said:


> Quick fly by hi!
> 
> Just wanted to make sure everyone saw the policy change at HoJo's:
> 
> _Ok, here's the deal:
> Due to the high demand of our "Retro Discount" we have implemented a non cancelable/non changeable policy on these reservations to prevent "date squatting" by making multiple tentative reservations.
> Basically, we're finding that some folks were "squatting" on a bunch of dates and snatching them up as soon as they were posted. This makes the dates unavailable to other AP/ET members, and we were ending up with too many last-minute cancellations. The rates are still available; we just want to limit this great deal to those who sincerely plan to use it!
> 
> Any reservations made prior to this implementation are exempt from the policy.
> 
> Jonathan, GM_



Yeah I saw that earlier. Good news is that any reservations made prior to this notification are exempt.

Hope you all had a nice day. 

I am so ready to be at DL. 

steph


----------



## tinkermell

*A big howdy to you all!!* 

I am so excited. I think I will have our tee shirts in my hands by this Friday!! Woo hoo! 

For those of you who are interested in the bling, I finally get to start experimenting with what I want to do. I have ideas, but there is nothing like seeing it in person to know if it is going to look good or not. 

I have already made a glitter test on an extra tee shirt here at home that was never used for Kaitlyn's volleyball team. I am trying two different glues made for glittering fabric. After is dries for 72 hours, I am going to wash it, and see what side did the best. Very scientific you know. LOL!  

My next step is to order the rhinestones. OOOOoooooooooooh!  I'm getting the good ones ladies! I have gone back and forth on this. When you compare them, there is just no comparison. At least to me. But then, I'm kind of picky that way. 


OK.....in case you can't tell, I am excited. 

*Capri*, I am so proud of you!  You have persevered, have done so well, and have still taken care of your family. That is a lot! Have so much fun, *reap the best* from every teacher you have come in contact with, and then do your* best* to become* your* _*very*_ *own* teacher.  

*Steph,* How are you? You are doing a great job keeping us all in line. Thanks again! 

*Jessica*, How were the crowds at DL? 

*Rochelle,* Lot's of Costcos are different. We have a huge one here, but I think it is lame. LOL! No gelato for us!  

A big welcome to *Tracey's* friend *Carrie*!!  My name is Melody. 

*Janelle,* I hope I get to meet you! 

*Lisa,* Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## lulubelle

Hi Ladies!  Just a drive by HI.
Had a fabulous-o time on the cruise.  Loved every minute. 
Looking forward to seeing the tees, Mel.  

Have a great evening.

PS - I understand the new Hojo policy.  But I like Capri's idea of a xcl fee of $20 better.


----------



## MamaKate

I just wanted to check in real quick before I pass out from exhaustion.

Capri~ You'll be fabulous .

Mel~ I'm excited to see the shirts and I know you'll make the blingy ones awesome.

Linda, Bree, Cheryl and Jill~ Welcome back and where are all the pics .

Hi and bye to everyone else .


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

tinkermell said:


> *A big howdy to you all!!*
> 
> I am so excited. I think I will have our tee shirts in my hands by this Friday!! Woo hoo!
> 
> For those of you who are interested in the bling, I finally get to start experimenting with what I want to do. I have ideas, but there is nothing like seeing it in person to know if it is going to look good or not.
> 
> I have already made a glitter test on an extra tee shirt here at home that was never used for Kaitlyn's volleyball team. I am trying two different glues made for glittering fabric. After is dries for 72 hours, I am going to wash it, and see what side did the best. Very scientific you know. LOL!
> 
> My next step is to order the rhinestones. OOOOoooooooooooh!  I'm getting the good ones ladies! I have gone back and forth on this. When you compare them, there is just no comparison. At least to me. But then, I'm kind of picky that way.
> 
> 
> OK.....in case you can't tell, I am excited.



I didn't know you were using glitter as well as rhinestones. Will it be directly on the image or just around it. I had told you I only wanted a medium amount of bling but just go ahead and do what you think will look best, just not so much that the sun will reflect off me and blind people. 
Can you show us a picture of one as soon as you make one?


----------



## MommyWithDreams

Good morning ladies. Happy Wednesday. I hope you all have a great day. I'm feeling miserable so I'm seeing a short day at work for me.


----------



## Belle Ella

tinkermell said:


> *Jessica*, How were the crowds at DL?



First of all, yay! You're getting me so excited about seeing the shirts!!

And the crowds at DL were perfect while I was there, I thought. Even Sunday was light compared to what I've been used too lately. Main Street was a bit of a pain because of the construction walls but those wont be up forever.

I want to go back, right now!


----------



## tinkermell

VintageDisneyRules said:


> I didn't know you were using glitter as well as rhinestones. Will it be directly on the image or just around it. I had told you I only wanted a medium amount of bling but just go ahead and do what you think will look best, just not so much that the sun will reflect off me and blind people.
> Can you show us a picture of one as soon as you make one?


LOL!! I don't think it will blind people. 

Yes, I am only going to glitter the image. And just parts of it. As far as the rhinestones go? I can only do so much. Otherwise, it gets really costly. 

 I think I just might surprise ya all with it! 


Have a great day!


----------



## disney-super-mom

Just a quick update and explanation of the new HOJO Entertainment Rate ("Retro Rate") cancellation policy from Jonathan:



Hojoanaheim said:


> Please keep in mind that the wording on the Hojo.com brand website is more restrictive than we'd prefer.  We will work with hojo.com to modify their policy wording.
> 
> 
> _Retro Discount_ room reservations are charged at checkout.
> _RD_ reservations cancelled prior to the arrival date will be charged 1 night's charge.
> If you add or subtract nights from a reservation (changes) we will not charge a fee.
> Mixed rate reservations will revert to the standard 48 hour cancellation policy
> Additional _RD_ days may be added as they become available.
> 
> We will continue to craft a policy that I believe will satisfy all of us!  Please stay tuned, and thanks for your patience!
> 
> Jonathan




This is much better and not nearly as scary as the wording made it sound.  Now all they need to do is get the wording changed to read like what Jonathan just explained.


----------



## disney-super-mom

Thank you Janelle, Melody, and Katie for the well wishes! 


And Melody, I love surprises!  Sparkle and bling away!


----------



## Queenbillabong

tinkermell said:


> Yes, I am only going to glitter the image. And just parts of it. As far as the rhinestones go? I can only do so much. Otherwise, it gets really costly.
> 
> I think I just might surprise ya all with it!
> 
> 
> Have a great day!



Luv it and can't wait to see


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Good morning!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Morning ladies, sorry I've been somewhat MIA.......Sunday night I started with a sore throat & getting achy, by early Monday morning I had both flus come on strong.....one flu is bad enough but complicate with the other kind was just plain mean!!  I couldn't stay upright on Monday more than about 5 mins at a time.  Yesterday was much better, but still unable to eat anything.  The biggest issue I'm having now is back pain.  I have fibromyalgia so it doesn't take much to set it off but add in the throwing up & it has done it in big time.  I've learned to tolerate quite a bit having no doctor & no meds for fibro for the last 3 years.....but this is the most pain I've had since I threw out my back about 15 yrs ago.  I've been trying to follow along but haven't stayed in the chair long enough to respond.

For those that did the cruise......it looked awesome from the pics I've seen!!!  For Melody, feel free to glitter & bling to your hearts content.....I trust your judgement & can't wait to see them in person!!  For Capri, good luck on Monday....I know the kids will love you as much as we do!!  For anyone else I missed something important on.....I apologize!!

Hope everyone is doing good & can't wait to be back on my feet & in full planning mode again!!!  Only 36 days ladies!!


----------



## disney-super-mom

DizNee Luver said:


> Morning ladies, sorry I've been somewhat MIA.......Sunday night I started with a sore throat & getting achy, by early Monday morning I had both flus come on strong.....one flu is bad enough but complicate with the other kind was just plain mean!!  I couldn't stay upright on Monday more than about 5 mins at a time.  Yesterday was much better, but still unable to eat anything.  The biggest issue I'm having now is back pain.  I have fibromyalgia so it doesn't take much to set it off but add in the throwing up & it has done it in big time.  I've learned to tolerate quite a bit having no doctor & no meds for fibro for the last 3 years.....but this is the most pain I've had since I threw out my back about 15 yrs ago.  I've been trying to follow along but haven't stayed in the chair long enough to respond.



Goodness Laurie, that sounds just awful!  Back pain...UGH!  I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## MrsPinup

Laurie~  I hope you can get some rest and start feeling better.

I'm just poppin' in for  a quick hello.  I am planning a co-ed Aladdin-themed baby shower for some friends of mine and am trying to find cute invitations and ideas for games, food, favors, etc.  Can any of you think of anything?


----------



## toocherie

DizNee Luver said:


> Morning ladies, sorry I've been somewhat MIA.......Sunday night I started with a sore throat & getting achy, by early Monday morning I had both flus come on strong.....one flu is bad enough but complicate with the other kind was just plain mean!!  I couldn't stay upright on Monday more than about 5 mins at a time.  Yesterday was much better, but still unable to eat anything.  The biggest issue I'm having now is back pain.  I have fibromyalgia so it doesn't take much to set it off but add in the throwing up & it has done it in big time.  I've learned to tolerate quite a bit having no doctor & no meds for fibro for the last 3 years.....but this is the most pain I've had since I threw out my back about 15 yrs ago.  I've been trying to follow along but haven't stayed in the chair long enough to respond.



Laurie--I have fibro too and have for 30 plus years so I hope you feel better soon.  

When you fly, the safety spiel always says if there's an emergency to put the oxygen mask on yourself before you put it on someone else (like a child) traveling with you.  The same applies to life--you need to get your health under control or else you're not going to be any good to your family!  



MrsPinup said:


> I'm just poppin' in for  a quick hello.  I am planning a co-ed Aladdin-themed baby shower for some friends of mine and am trying to find cute invitations and ideas for games, food, favors, etc.  Can any of you think of anything?



Hmmm---well for food I'd obviously go with Mediterranean fare--make chicken pita sammies, hummus, olives, nuts, dried fruits . . . on the cake maybe put Aladdin's lamp?  Games (which I abhor personally) maybe pin the lamp on Genie?  

If I think of anything else I'll let you know!


----------



## DizNee Luver

disney-super-mom said:


> Goodness Laurie, that sounds just awful!  Back pain...UGH!  I hope you feel better soon!



Thank you Capri!! 




MrsPinup said:


> Laurie~  I hope you can get some rest and start feeling better.
> 
> I'm just poppin' in for  a quick hello.  I am planning a co-ed Aladdin-themed baby shower for some friends of mine and am trying to find cute invitations and ideas for games, food, favors, etc.  Can any of you think of anything?



Thank you Jen!! 
Usually I'm pretty good at theming ideas, but unfortunately today is not one of those days....but I'll keep thinking!




toocherie said:


> Laurie--I have fibro too and have for 30 plus years so I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> When you fly, the safety spiel always says if there's an emergency to put the oxygen mask on yourself before you put it on someone else (like a child) traveling with you.  The same applies to life--you need to get your health under control or else you're not going to be any good to your family!



Thank you Cheryl!!   I had to laugh, you sound like my mom   I've done pretty good trying to get my health in order, lost 50lbs which helped a ton....but another 30 would be lovely.  I'm trying to eat better & get sleep.  This time, this bug snuck up on me & flat out stopped me in my tracks.  Thank goodness I have 2 grown sons who still live at home who have picked up where I left off.  They've been wonderful, allowing me to rest & get over this bug.


----------



## 4fosterkids

Happy Wednesday Diva's!  
Capri - best wishes for your teaching job!  You'll be awesome 
Lot's of sickie's lately   So sorry!  Take care of yourselves and get well before the trip!  



MamaKate said:


> I just wanted to check in real quick before I pass out from exhaustion.
> 
> Capri~ You'll be fabulous .
> 
> Mel~ I'm excited to see the shirts and I know you'll make the blingy ones awesome.
> 
> Linda, Bree, Cheryl and Jill~ Welcome back and where are all the pics .
> 
> Hi and bye to everyone else .


I posted mine on FB.  It always takes me forever to get them on photobucket and then on here.  Wish it was as easy as FB to do here.



MommyWithDreams said:


> Good morning ladies. Happy Wednesday. I hope you all have a great day. I'm feeling miserable so I'm seeing a short day at work for me.


Take care of yourself!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

MrsPinup said:


> Laurie~  I hope you can get some rest and start feeling better.
> 
> I'm just poppin' in for  a quick hello.  I am planning a co-ed Aladdin-themed baby shower for some friends of mine and am trying to find cute invitations and ideas for games, food, favors, etc.  Can any of you think of anything?



Play the 'can't say the word baby' game using mini aladdin lamps strung on golden cord. Also use larger size lamps for snacks.


----------



## bsblgrl23

Well I am in the club with the sickies   Monday I was sent home, Tuesday almost worked a full day, today worked part of the day and have tomorrow off, nobody wants me around   I am just a little snotty   So to all those in our club....get better soon!

Capri!  Goooooood luck!  you will be awesome!

Jen- Yea!  glad your hubby is home and congrats on your personal record.  My personal record is to not run farther than 3 feet 

Mel- bling away!  we ARE divas so the blingier the better 

To everyone else have a fabulous rest of the week and can't wait to me y'all, it is not much longer!
I am getting so excited!!!  It has been waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too long since I have been to DL!


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

Hi!  I feel like I've been AWOL for a week.  I'm into my busy time at work and after being on the computer all day, I'm just not interested at night.  

I hope that everyone is doing well, or getting better.  This time of year is killer.  

I've read over everything and I've now decided that I need to visit Mel for some enchiladas and steak sandwiches.  I very hungry now.    It's really exciting about the shirts being ready soon.  I'm so excited about seeing them.  I didn't get bling but it sounds like its going to turn out great.

Well I'm off to eat dinner now and I can tell you it isn't going to be as good as a steak sandwich.

Hump day's over - here comes the weekend 

Jodi


----------



## STLUCIELADY

Hi everybody  

New here.  I just happened upon this thread.  I have a convention in San Diego this year March 6-8 but my daughter Jo (27) and I (Lisa) will be flying into LAX on the 3rd.  We thought we would drop in to Disneyland for a day or two.  You guys seem like so much fun!!! 

I want to be a Diva! 

I don't think we will be able to partake in everything but we would like to be involved.  I haven't worn my tiara in a few weeks and it's feeling lonely.


----------



## 21yankees

STLUCIELADY said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> New here.  I just happened upon this thread.  I have a convention in San Diego this year March 6-8 but my daughter Jo (27) and I (Lisa) will be flying into LAX on the 3rd.  We thought we would drop in to Disneyland for a day or two.  You guys seem like so much fun!!!
> 
> I want to be a Diva!
> 
> I don't think we will be able to partake in everything but we would like to be involved.  I haven't worn my tiara in a few weeks and it's feeling lonely.



Welcome!

Take a look at page 1 for the itinerary and see when/where you and your daughter might be able to meet up with us.

Feel free to ask any questions you may have.

steph


----------



## mommaU4

STLUCIELADY said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> New here.  I just happened upon this thread.  I have a convention in San Diego this year March 6-8 but my daughter Jo (27) and I (Lisa) will be flying into LAX on the 3rd.  We thought we would drop in to Disneyland for a day or two.  You guys seem like so much fun!!!
> 
> I want to be a Diva!
> 
> I don't think we will be able to partake in everything but we would like to be involved.  I haven't worn my tiara in a few weeks and it's feeling lonely.



Hi Lisa!! This is a fun group! Glad you'll be able to hang out with everyone for a bit. 






Hello ladies!! Hope you all had a happy hump day. I'm ready for this week to be over. 
Get well wishes for all those not feeling good. Take care. 


Night!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

STLUCIELADY said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> New here.  I just happened upon this thread.  I have a convention in San Diego this year March 6-8 but my daughter Jo (27) and I (Lisa) will be flying into LAX on the 3rd.  We thought we would drop in to Disneyland for a day or two.  You guys seem like so much fun!!!
> 
> I want to be a Diva!
> 
> I don't think we will be able to partake in everything but we would like to be involved.  I haven't worn my tiara in a few weeks and it's feeling lonely.



 Lisa. Hope you and your daughter will be able to join us for some of the time !  We've got a few mother/daughter Diva's here.


----------



## Belle Ella

STLUCIELADY said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> New here.  I just happened upon this thread.  I have a convention in San Diego this year March 6-8 but my daughter Jo (27) and I (Lisa) will be flying into LAX on the 3rd.  We thought we would drop in to Disneyland for a day or two.  You guys seem like so much fun!!!
> 
> I want to be a Diva!
> 
> I don't think we will be able to partake in everything but we would like to be involved.  I haven't worn my tiara in a few weeks and it's feeling lonely.



 Hi and welcome!


----------



## MommyWithDreams

Good morning ladies. As much as I want to be excited that my countdown now says one month to go, part of me has thought of cancelling this trip due to how my sons behavior has been this past week. I can't imagine being in Disneyland like this. I need a mommy vacation...alone.


----------



## DizNee Luver

MommyWithDreams said:


> Good morning ladies. As much as I want to be excited that my countdown now says one month to go, part of me has thought of cancelling this trip due to how my sons behavior has been this past week. I can't imagine being in Disneyland like this. I need a mommy vacation...alone.



Hang in there, you're going thru a rough patch......just hold on to how excited & happy Ayden is when he's there & how much happiness it brings you as well!!


----------



## MommyWithDreams

DizNee Luver said:


> Hang in there, you're going thru a rough patch......just hold on to how excited & happy Ayden is when he's there & how much happiness it brings you as well!!



Thank you Laurie, and I appreciate your message on FB last night too. It really meant a lot to me. I'll write you back later today...have a lot to tell you about. I feel like we've tried everything to work through this, Ayden is now experiencing being grounded for the first time. At 7 is that too young? He's 7 but talks to me like he's 17. It's just so unreal at times. 

On another note today is the day I go observe the 2nd grade classes at the public school he may be going to next year. At times I think I should be looking into bootcamp instead.


----------



## DizNee Luver

MommyWithDreams said:


> Thank you Laurie, and I appreciate your message on FB last night too. It really meant a lot to me. I'll write you back later today...have a lot to tell you about. I feel like we've tried everything to work through this, Ayden is now experiencing being grounded for the first time. At 7 is that too young? He's 7 but talks to me like he's 17. It's just so unreal at times.
> 
> On another note today is the day I go observe the 2nd grade classes at the public school he may be going to next year. At times I think I should be looking into bootcamp instead.



Being grounded (or losing rights to favorite things) is ok for a 7 yr old....they're old enough to understand that there are consequences for actions.  Addy (my 5 yr old) sounds like a 16 yr old girl with PMS half the time, so trust me....I understand!!

Right now you're on a roller coaster & going up a big hill......you will get to the top & have a fun ride down before you start up the next one.....just stay strong & consistent!!


----------



## Zoemakes5

Hi all!  Been lurking more than anything else recently.  I hope all the sickies (me included) feel better soon!  Sending good pixie dust to all of you!

I am getting so excited about the trip, though I'm just furious that the checks hasn't gotten to *anyone* yet.     I openly admit that there's times I forget, that time gets away from me, or I don't have money when I want to, but I actually sent those early, had them come back, resent them with proper postage (using new envelopes even so there was no confusion) and *that's* when there's a delay!  GRRRR!  I reconfirmed with my husband, they were sent before the 3:00 mail pick up on Friday.  

So, here's a burning question that I don't think has been asked yet........Who wants to go on the "Big" rides?  I'm talkin' roller coasters!  Screamin' and ToT anyone?  And ALL of the mountains (though I can do without Matterhorn....I must be getting old because it's so bumpy to me now!)  

I bought all the stuff to make my frame over the weekend, have been "shop looking" for the tshirts, and confession time....the ladies trip is when I invest in new socks and underwear!  Don't ask me why....not like anyone else will see or care!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Zoemakes5 said:


> Hi all!  Been lurking more than anything else recently.  I hope all the sickies (me included) feel better soon!  Sending good pixie dust to all of you!
> 
> I am getting so excited about the trip, though I'm just furious that the checks hasn't gotten to *anyone* yet.     I openly admit that there's times I forget, that time gets away from me, or I don't have money when I want to, but I actually sent those early, had them come back, resent them with proper postage (using new envelopes even so there was no confusion) and *that's* when there's a delay!  GRRRR!  I reconfirmed with my husband, they were sent before the 3:00 mail pick up on Friday.
> 
> So, here's a burning question that I don't think has been asked yet........Who wants to go on the "Big" rides?  I'm talkin' roller coasters!  Screamin' and ToT anyone?  And ALL of the mountains (though I can do without Matterhorn....I must be getting old because it's so bumpy to me now!)
> 
> I bought all the stuff to make my frame over the weekend, have been "shop looking" for the tshirts, and confession time....the ladies trip is when I invest in new socks and underwear!  Don't ask me why....not like anyone else will see or care!



 I am down for the BIG rides!  Except I don't like ToT and Matterhorn is fun but all the bumps hurts my keester!


----------



## disney-super-mom

eatmypixiedust said:


> I am down for the BIG rides!  Except I don't like ToT and Matterhorn is fun but all the bumps hurts my keester!



Ditto!  I'll ride all the BIG rides (except TOT).  I'll still ride the Matterhorn even though it may be a little painful. It's fun. 

But the TOT?......uh, no.  Well, I'd need to at least have a buzz first, and even then, that ride is just pure evil.  I'm so glad that Tina was there to tell me when the drops were coming and if it was going to be a short drop or a long drop.  That helped me a lot.  I've been on the TOT twice now, and honestly, I'd rather ride the swinging gondolas.  Yes, you heard that right.  THE SWINGING GONDOLAS!  WHEEEEEEEE!


----------



## cccdisney

disney-super-mom said:


> Ditto!  I'll ride all the BIG rides (except TOT).  I'll still ride the Matterhorn even though it may be a little painful. It's fun.
> 
> But the TOT?......uh, no.  Well, I'd need to at least have a buzz first, and even then, that ride is just pure evil.  I'm so glad that Tina was there to tell me when the drops were coming and if it was going to be a short drop or a long drop.  That helped me a lot.  I've been on the TOT twice now, and honestly, I'd rather ride the swinging gondolas.  Yes, you heard that right.  THE SWINGING GONDOLAS!  WHEEEEEEEE!



I'm with Capri - I'll ride anything BUT Tower of Terror!     I'd prefer not to ride Matterhorn because it usually gives me a headache, but I'll ride it!

. . . AND I love   the Swinging Gondolas!   We'll have to ride together Capri.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Does anyone have a list of things they want to do this trip that they have never done?

I want to:

Experience rope drop (is this done everyday?)
Eat ice cream at Gibson Girl
Ride the Lilly Belle
Ride in the wheelhouse of the Mark Twain (do they still let you do this?)


----------



## disney-super-mom

cccdisney said:


> . . . AND I love   the Swinging Gondolas!   We'll have to ride together Capri.



Okay, it's a date! 

Now to talk a chicken into riding with us, 'cause that's always more fun AND makes for a better ride video using my camera.


----------



## cccdisney

disney-super-mom said:


> Okay, it's a date!
> 
> Now to talk a chicken into riding with us, 'cause that's always more fun AND makes for a better ride video using my camera.



 I always enjoy riding with people who have never rode before.      Their look is priceless!


----------



## DizNee Luver

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Does anyone have a list of things they want to do this trip that they have never done?
> 
> I want to:
> 
> Experience rope drop (is this done everyday?)
> Eat ice cream at Gibson Girl
> Ride the Lilly Belle
> Ride in the wheelhouse of the Mark Twain (do they still let you do this?)



I've never had the ice cream at Gibson Girl either 

I'd love to get on the Lilly Belle.....heavy sigh.

We rode in the wheelhouse in 09 for our anniversary....it was sooooo much fun!!  I got to ring the bell & blow the horn......hubby said I looked like a kid up there....... 

I want to:

Try Bengal BBQ
Ride the Matterhorn from the Tomorrowland side

I'll do Screamin'.....maybe......I usually ride it, but the last couple trips....I've found it to not be as much fun...more on the scarier side.  Last summer, the music wasn't working so you could hear every click, clank noise so this definitely added to my anxiety! 

No way on doing ToT.....haven't even walked close to that one!

LVE LVE LVE Big Thunder Mt RR & Space Mtn.....so count me in on those.  Matterhorn I try to do at least once a trip.


----------



## disney-super-mom

cccdisney said:


> I always enjoy riding with people who have never rode before.      Their look is priceless!



I'm liking this conversation. 

Who's coming that's never been on it before?  There must be someone.


----------



## Belle Ella

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Does anyone have a list of things they want to do this trip that they have never done?
> 
> I want to:
> 
> Experience rope drop (is this done everyday?)
> Eat ice cream at Gibson Girl
> Ride the Lilly Belle
> *Ride in the wheelhouse of the Mark Twain (do they still let you do this?)*



When I went in September '09 they had stopped doing this because of a safety thing, but in September '10 I was able too as they had added another little safety gate. As far as I know they are still doing it. I had fun with it in September! Although I was horrible at ringing the bell and sounding the whistle!

Something I want to do:
1. Take a ride on the tender. I asked about it earlier this month but they were having engine troubles that day so I couldn't.
2. *Maybe* ride California Screamin'. I have finally gone on BTMRR and Space and loved them both. So that's my next goal. *Maybe*.


----------



## MamaKate

disney-super-mom said:


> Now to talk a chicken into riding with us, 'cause that's always more fun AND makes for a better ride video using my camera.



That would be me .

I'm a thrill ride junkie and can ride anything and not be bothered.  But for some reason, the swinging gondolas freak me out .  I've been on a couple times and hold on for dear life to the side of the cage.  I've never liked ferris wheels and this is a ferris wheel on steroids.


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> I'd love to get on the Lilly Belle.....heavy sigh.



You totally should Laurie!! I love getting on the Lilly Belle. I've done it almost every trip -- until now that I have my AP. Maybe I'll add that back to my list for March.


----------



## MamaKate

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Does anyone have a list of things they want to do this trip that they have never done?



Nope, I think I've done everything at least once before  (I'm serious though).

Well I haven't eaten at Napa Rose and I plan to do that this trip .


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

disney-super-mom said:


> I'm liking this conversation.
> 
> Who's coming that's never been on it before?  There must be someone.



I've been once but never again!  I  the roller coasters at Magic Mountain but Mickey's Death Wheel scares the heck out of me.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Belle Ella said:


> You totally should Laurie!! I love getting on the Lilly Belle. I've done it almost every trip -- until now that I have my AP. Maybe I'll add that back to my list for March.



You just have to ask at the Main Street Station first thing in the morning, right?


----------



## disney-super-mom

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Does anyone have a list of things they want to do this trip that they have never done?
> 
> I want to:
> 
> Eat ice cream at Gibson Girl





DizNee Luver said:


> I've never had the ice cream at Gibson Girl either



What?!!!  Okay, that is just a tragic.  You both must have an ice cream date at Gibson Girl.  I can hardly walk by the place without stopping in to get something. 



MamaKate said:


> That would be me .
> 
> I'm a thrill ride junkie and can ride anything and not be bothered.  But for some reason, the swinging gondolas freak me out .  I've been on a couple times and hold on for dear life to the side of the cage.  I've never liked ferris wheels and this is a ferris wheel on steroids.



Oooooh, you must ride with us.  I like death grips.


----------



## DizNee Luver

I love the Mickeywheel.............to take pictures of safely from the ground!!!!   You won't catch me anywhere near that ride.......ESPECIALLY THE SWINGING ONES!!!!!


----------



## 21yankees

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Does anyone have a list of things they want to do this trip that they have never done?
> 
> I want to:
> 
> Experience rope drop (is this done everyday?)
> Eat ice cream at Gibson Girl
> Ride the Lilly Belle
> Ride in the wheelhouse of the Mark Twain (do they still let you do this?)



I love Gibson Girl. On the last trip I got a sundae and ate it in a rocker on Main Street. It was a great 20+ minutes of sitting, enjoying ice cream and people watching. 

I've never ridden in the wheelhouse of Mark Twain either. That would be fun.

Not sure if rope drop is everday. It's a great way to ensure you ride Peter Pan first. 

As for my list of things I haven't done before. :

Gadget's Go Coaster
Visit Tom Sawyer Island
Visit Tarzan's Tree House
Davey Crockett's Canoes
Gone on the Columbia Ship
Ride a street car down Main St.
The Bakery Tour in DCA
Grizzly Rapids Run (don't know if I'll attempt it this trip though)
Autotopia


steph


----------



## MrsPinup

Zoemakes5 said:


> So, here's a burning question that I don't think has been asked yet........Who wants to go on the "Big" rides?  I'm talkin' roller coasters!  Screamin' and ToT anyone?  And ALL of the mountains (though I can do without Matterhorn....I must be getting old because it's so bumpy to me now!)


I am all for the big rides.  I could ride Screamin' all day long!  You cannot pay me to ride ToT though.  We had a horrible experience on it a few years ago and I have stayed away since.


cccdisney said:


> . . . AND I love   the Swinging Gondolas!   We'll have to ride together Capri.



It took me a sec to think of what these were.  I must have blocked them out because they are scary has heck!  I think I will pass on this ride 

My never-done-to-do-list:
Billy Hill!
Ride the Mark Twain
have a kabob at Bengal BBQ
Davy Crockett canoes
Meet Rapunzel 
eat a beignet

Today I will be trying to add a photography class.  Let's all I hope I get in or else I will most likely not be able to get into the history class I need next semester (priority registration).  Dumb me signed up for the right class, but wrong campus.  I am praying the teacher takes pity on me


----------



## Belle Ella

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> You just have to ask at the Main Street Station first thing in the morning, right?



You can, but every time they have always told me to check back around noon and they'll let you know when they'll have someone available and give you _another_ time to come back. I usually always get on between 2p and 3p.


----------



## Belle Ella

MrsPinup said:


> Today I will be trying to add a photography class.  Let's all I hope I get in or else I will most likely not be able to get into the history class I need next semester (priority registration).  Dumb me signed up for the right class, but wrong campus.  I am praying the teacher takes pity on me



I hope you enjoy it Jen! I have loved my photography classes and they have taught me so much. What will you be shooting with?


----------



## DizNee Luver

Steph......Grizzly River is so much fun....not scary at all.......you get wet but so worth it!!!  If you can handle the drops on Pirates, then GRR is a breeze!!


----------



## disney-super-mom

21yankees said:


> As for my list of things I haven't done before. :
> 
> Gadget's Go Coaster
> Visit Tom Sawyer Island
> Visit Tarzan's Tree House
> Davey Crockett's Canoes
> Gone on the Columbia Ship
> Ride a street car down Main St.
> The Bakery Tour in DCA
> Grizzly Rapids Run (don't know if I'll attempt it this trip though)
> Autotopia
> 
> 
> steph



I want to visit Tom Sawyer Island too.  I haven't seen it since it was re-done, and I would like to check it out.

I've also never done the Davy Crockett Canoes.

You've never been on Grizzly Rapids?!!  If it's not freezing cold, I would love to ride it with you!  It's a lot of fun - not scary at all. Just very wet.


----------



## MamaKate

21yankees said:


> As for my list of things I haven't done before. :
> 
> Davey Crockett's Canoes
> 
> steph



Sorry to say that the Canoes will be closed during our trip.  In fact, all of Critter Country will be .


----------



## disney-super-mom

DizNee Luver said:


> I love the Mickeywheel.............to take pictures of safely from the ground!!!!   You won't catch me anywhere near that ride.......ESPECIALLY THE SWINGING ONES!!!!!



Oh c'mon.  Chug a margaritta then hop on.  It'll be fine.


----------



## MrsPinup

My friends Chris and Amanda are heading down to DL tonight for the weekend.  I tried getting them tickets with my military discount, but apparently they are checking military id's at the booths now so I was unable to help them out.  Oh how I wish I could go with them.  Chris is proposing to Amanda during the trip.  I have been giving him ideas and helping plan this - and am so excited for them!  Last night he texted me the best compliment ever.  He said, "You should really get a job in marketing at Disneyland.  You'd inspire the whole world to love it!"  If only I could convince my DH to look for jobs in SoCal so I could apply for one with Disney.....


----------



## MrsPinup

Belle Ella said:


> I hope you enjoy it Jen! I have loved my photography classes and they have taught me so much. What will you be shooting with?


I have a Canon EOS Rebel TI - 35mm.  This class is beginning photography so we will learn how to develop our own film and stuff.


MamaKate said:


> Sorry to say that the Canoes will be closed during our trip.  In fact, all of Critter Country will be .


Dang it!  I guess this will have to wait till my next trip.


----------



## DizNee Luver

disney-super-mom said:


> Oh c'mon.  Chug a margaritta then hop on.  It'll be fine.



I think I'll passsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss 

I'm not good with heights........when we went to Knott's right after we were married, I got on that stupid parachute thing.....they pull you up & then release you & brake before you get to the ground........I passed out......just briefly but long enough to freak Mike & the ride operator out....... 

I also got talked into doing a parasail adventure by the cutest/hottest hawaiian boat captain.......   I went on the boat to watch the boys & somehow got up in the air myself........really thought I was going to die....never been that scared in my life before!!   They brought me down, with Mike's urging......I had gripped the rope so hard I had indentations in my hands for the entire day!!  Sheesh what dingy things we won't do for a good looking hunk!! 

But I learned my lesson!!  Never again!!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

MrsPinup said:


> I have a Canon EOS Rebel TI - 35mm.  This class is beginning photography so we will learn how to develop our own film and stuff.



Fun stuff! I'm a little scared of analog myself and just shoot digital. Maybe one day I'll take a leap and give it a try but a more digital media oriented person.


----------



## sierranevada

I am so into all the big rides - love them all and would ride them over and over!  I love being turned upside down and going fast (as long as I am not driving  )  You will find me on zip lines, ropes course or sky diving on any vacation.  BUT..... I have never done the swinging gondolas !  It is not the height, I have been told that it can bring on extreme motion sickness !  That does seem to scare me - maybe I will get my courage up this trip.


----------



## Belle Ella

I've been one of the biggest chickens in the world. I've had some very bad anxiety problems in the past couple of years and I'm just starting to get it under control and branch out a little bit.  Thrill rides have enver been my forte!


----------



## disney-super-mom

sierranevada said:


> I am so into all the big rides - love them all and would ride them over and over!  I love being turned upside down and going fast (as long as I am not driving  )  You will find me on zip lines, ropes course or sky diving on any vacation.  BUT..... I have never done the swinging gondolas !  It is not the height, I have been told that it can bring on extreme motion sickness !  That does seem to scare me - maybe I will get my courage up this trip.



Do you get motion sickness on other rides, like Star Tours?


----------



## sierranevada

disney-super-mom said:


> Do you get motion sickness on other rides, like Star Tours?



Nope - but I don't spin the tea cups much any more


----------



## disney-super-mom

sierranevada said:


> Nope - but I don't spin the tea cups much any more



I'm not much of a Tea Cup spinner myself. 

I think you'll be fine on the swinging gondolas if you've never experienced motion sickness on other types of rides.  

Come ride with us and give it a shot!  It's really not that scary.  I think they're fun.  It's the sationary gondolas that scare me....they go up WAY high on the wheel.  The swinging gondolas never get that high.


----------



## sierranevada

disney-super-mom said:


> I'm not much of a Tea Cup spinner myself.
> 
> I think you'll be fine on the swinging gondolas if you've never experienced motion sickness on other types of rides.
> 
> Come ride with us and give it a shot!  It's really not that scary.  I think they're fun.  It's the sationary gondolas that scare me....they go up WAY high on the wheel.  The swinging gondolas never get that high.



Since it is the only ride I have never tried, I should give it a shot - maybe with a shot prior!!


----------



## disney-super-mom

sierranevada said:


> Since it is the only ride I have never tried, I should give it a shot - maybe with a shot prior!!



There you go!  That's the spirit!!!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

disney-super-mom said:


> Ditto!  I'll ride all the BIG rides (except TOT).  I'll still ride the Matterhorn even though it may be a little painful. It's fun.
> 
> But the TOT?......uh, no.  Well, I'd need to at least have a buzz first, and even then, that ride is just pure evil.  I'm so glad that Tina was there to tell me when the drops were coming and if it was going to be a short drop or a long drop.  That helped me a lot.  I've been on the TOT twice now, and honestly, I'd rather ride the swinging gondolas.  Yes, you heard that right.  THE SWINGING GONDOLAS!  WHEEEEEEEE!









  Swinging Gondolas!! EEEEK!! I can't stand it!    



MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Does anyone have a list of things they want to do this trip that they have never done?
> 
> I want to:
> 
> Experience rope drop (is this done everyday?)
> Eat ice cream at Gibson Girl
> Ride the Lilly Belle
> Ride in the wheelhouse of the Mark Twain (do they still let you do this?)



 I love Gibson Girl's firehouse sundae and I always have to have a dole whip float!  I am excited and looking forward to the BTR BBQ because I have been eager to try it.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Maybe I should drink a margarita before riding ToT or the Swinging Gondolas of Death. Unfortunately I don't like to drink but if I did, I'm sure that would help calm my nerves!


----------



## cccdisney

MamaKate said:


> Sorry to say that the Canoes will be closed during our trip.  In fact, all of Critter Country will be .



I know!   I love the Winnie the Pooh ride.  



disney-super-mom said:


> Oh c'mon.  Chug a margaritta then hop on.  It'll be fine.



Yes - it's really just like a big, giant swing! 



sierranevada said:


> I am so into all the big rides - love them all and would ride them over and over!  I love being turned upside down and going fast (as long as I am not driving  )  You will find me on zip lines, ropes course or sky diving on any vacation.  BUT..... I have never done the swinging gondolas !  It is not the height, I have been told that it can bring on extreme motion sickness !  That does seem to scare me - maybe I will get my courage up this trip.





sierranevada said:


> Since it is the only ride I have never tried, I should give it a shot - maybe with a shot prior!!



They really are just like being on a big swing - with just a bit of sensory overload.  


Did you all see the new "The Magic, Memories and You" show they are going to be doing nightly on the outside of Small World?    They will be picking PhotoPass pictures daily to use ~ maybe some of ours will be picked.


----------



## bsblgrl23

Hey Ladies!  I am just going to pretend that this is one of my first trips to DL and follow some of you around as it seems that I have never done any of those things either.
I have never ridden the gondolas of death....don't know why??  Guess I can try it this time.  I am sure there are other rides I have not done but will not know until I get there 
I know for sure that I will _*not*_ ride space mountain.  I am totally freaked  out by that one.  The last and only time I went on it I was a wreck for the rest of the day.
Not a fan of TOT or SC but will go on them just to say I did.
I love love love love Indiana Jones and BTMRR!!!!!  If you can't find me I am on one of those!!
Once when SarahMay and I were there we went on the Matterhorn a million times in a row because a gorgeous  cast member let us stay on until DL closed.  It was so much fun!
One thing I want to do is find Dopey and get a picture with him. 
One thing I have to do is go to jail in toon town and get a picture of me trying to break out. 
I am going to takes notes off the thread so I can have a list of things to do.  This is going to be so much fun and I can hardly wait!!!
I am off to make my list now!


----------



## LisaCat

Zoemakes5 said:


> So, here's a burning question that I don't think has been asked yet........Who wants to go on the "Big" rides?  I'm talkin' roller coasters!  Screamin' and ToT anyone?  And ALL of the mountains (though I can do without Matterhorn....I must be getting old because it's so bumpy to me now!)



No ToT for me or Trish, but we both LOVE Screamin and Space Mountain!  I agree with Matterhorn being a little "harsh".  Big Thunder is another fave of mine!


----------



## LisaCat

disney-super-mom said:


> Ditto!  I'll ride all the BIG rides (except TOT).  I'll still ride the Matterhorn even though it may be a little painful. It's fun.
> 
> But the TOT?......uh, no.  Well, I'd need to at least have a buzz first, and even then, that ride is just pure evil.  I'm so glad that Tina was there to tell me when the drops were coming and if it was going to be a short drop or a long drop.  That helped me a lot.  I've been on the TOT twice now, and honestly, I'd rather ride the swinging gondolas.  Yes, you heard that right.  THE SWINGING GONDOLAS!  WHEEEEEEEE!



ROFL!  I ♥ the swinging gondolas!  I got Trish on them a couple weeks ago and I can promise you it was her first and LAST ride on them!  LOL!  But ToT?  Nope.  Not going there.


----------



## LisaCat

DizNee Luver said:


> I've never had the ice cream at Gibson Girl either
> 
> I'd love to get on the Lilly Belle.....heavy sigh.
> 
> I want to:
> 
> Try Bengal BBQ
> Ride the Matterhorn from the Tomorrowland side



We got on Lilly Belle this last trip.  If you want to go, go to the train station FIRST THING and ask a conductor.  We went at park opening.

I'd like to try Bengal BBQ as well.

And when we were there, the Tomorrowland side was the only side of Matterhorn that was running.


----------



## LisaCat

MamaKate said:


> That would be me .
> 
> I'm a thrill ride junkie and can ride anything and not be bothered.  But for some reason, the swinging gondolas freak me out .  I've been on a couple times and hold on for dear life to the side of the cage.  I've never liked ferris wheels and this is a ferris wheel on steroids.



Trish doesn't like ferris wheels either.  I was too nice to take a pic.....


----------



## LisaCat

21yankees said:


> Ride a street car down Main St.



I hadn't ever done that either.  We rode the double decker from the train station to the hub in January.  Next on my list is the horse drawn one!


----------



## LisaCat

MrsPinup said:


> My never-done-to-do-list:
> Billy Hill!
> Ride the Mark Twain
> have a kabob at Bengal BBQ
> Davy Crockett canoes
> Meet Rapunzel
> eat a beignet



I've never done the canoes, but it looks like they (along with the rest of Critter Country) will be closed while we are there.  Scavenger hunt planners - be aware of that closure!  The whole LAND is closed while they refurb Splash Mtn.

Oooo... we never got back over to NOS to get a beignet.  I need to do that in March too!


----------



## LisaCat

MrsPinup said:


> I have a Canon EOS Rebel TI - 35mm.  This class is beginning photography so we will learn how to develop our own film and stuff.



Where are you taking the class?  I took it at AR and again at Consumnes River.  It was great to use their darkrooms!  I have your camera's digital twin and its 35mm big brother.  I love my Canons!


----------



## LisaCat

disney-super-mom said:


> Do you get motion sickness on other rides, like Star Tours?



Star Tours is the only ride at DL I've ever had trouble with.  And only once of the dozen or so times I've been on it.


----------



## LisaCat

disney-super-mom said:


> I'm not much of a Tea Cup spinner myself.
> 
> I think you'll be fine on the swinging gondolas if you've never experienced motion sickness on other types of rides.
> 
> Come ride with us and give it a shot!  It's really not that scary.  I think they're fun.  It's the sationary gondolas that scare me....they go up WAY high on the wheel.  The swinging gondolas never get that high.



I LOVE to spin the teacups!  I always ride with Trish's son and we can really get a good spin going!  

I never realized the stationary gondolas went higher!  I'll have to try those this time too!


----------



## LisaCat

eatmypixiedust said:


> Swinging Gondolas!! EEEEK!! I can't stand it!
> 
> OMG - that picture is HILARIOUS!  Looks like Coco when I try and give her a pill.....
> 
> 
> I love Gibson Girl's firehouse sundae and I always have to have a dole whip float!  I am excited and looking forward to the BTR BBQ because I have been eager to try it.



I'm looking forward to the BBQ as well.  YUM!  I haven't had ice cream at Gibson either....  the times I've been it's either been COLD or CROWDED.  LOL


----------



## eatmypixiedust

LisaCat said:


> I'm looking forward to the BBQ as well.  YUM!  I haven't had ice cream at Gibson either....  the times I've been it's either been COLD or CROWDED.  LOL



 I know what you mean! I think they should have a fastpass for the Gibson Girl line!   If the line is too long I go get a dole whip float


----------



## Zoemakes5

LisaCat said:


> I've never done the canoes, but it looks like they (along with the rest of Critter Country) will be closed while we are there.  Scavenger hunt planners - be aware of that closure!  The whole LAND is closed while they refurb Splash Mtn.
> 
> Oooo... we never got back over to NOS to get a beignet.  I need to do that in March too!



I'm bummed about that...my all time fav ride is Splash Mountain.  My favorite place for beignets is Jazz Kitchen Express.  LOTS better than in DL proper.  

And, I have gone on all sorts of crazy rides in my life, love TOT, love roller coasters and have never been (nor do I ever want to go) on the DEATH gondolas.  Just watching them makes me sick!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

LisaCat said:


> Where are you taking the class?  I took it at AR and again at Consumnes River.  It was great to use their darkrooms!  I have your camera's digital twin and its 35mm big brother.  I love my Canons!



How do you like the Rebel?  I'm deciding between that or the Nikon D5000.  I've never owned an SLR, only point and shoots.


----------



## stacielee

eatmypixiedust said:


> I know what you mean! I think they should have a fastpass for the Gibson Girl line!   If the line is too long I go get a dole whip float



I think some of you know this already, but there is another ice cream shop over by the lockers.  It's not always open, and it doesn't have everything that Gibson Girl has, but it does have the Firehouse Sundae (is that what's it called??)  Daisy, Sarah and I went over there when GG had a long line and we were 2nd or 3rd in line.  YUM!!  I'll have to remember to stop there this Saturday on my quick in-and-out trip!

Here's the *menu*, it's called the Main Street Cone Shop.


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

Welcome Lisa!   The more the merrier.  I hope that you can meet up with us.

Jodi




STLUCIELADY said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> New here.  I just happened upon this thread.  I have a convention in San Diego this year March 6-8 but my daughter Jo (27) and I (Lisa) will be flying into LAX on the 3rd.  We thought we would drop in to Disneyland for a day or two.  You guys seem like so much fun!!!
> 
> I want to be a Diva!
> 
> I don't think we will be able to partake in everything but we would like to be involved.  I haven't worn my tiara in a few weeks and it's feeling lonely.


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

Zoemakes5 said:


> Hi all!  Been lurking more than anything else recently.  I hope all the sickies (me included) feel better soon!  Sending good pixie dust to all of you!
> 
> I am getting so excited about the trip, though I'm just furious that the checks hasn't gotten to *anyone* yet.     I openly admit that there's times I forget, that time gets away from me, or I don't have money when I want to, but I actually sent those early, had them come back, resent them with proper postage (using new envelopes even so there was no confusion) and *that's* when there's a delay!  GRRRR!  I reconfirmed with my husband, they were sent before the 3:00 mail pick up on Friday.
> 
> So, here's a burning question that I don't think has been asked yet........Who wants to go on the "Big" rides?  I'm talkin' roller coasters!  Screamin' and ToT anyone?  And ALL of the mountains (though I can do without Matterhorn....I must be getting old because it's so bumpy to me now!)
> 
> I bought all the stuff to make my frame over the weekend, have been "shop looking" for the tshirts, and confession time....the ladies trip is when I invest in new socks and underwear!  Don't ask me why....not like anyone else will see or care!




Michelle - I'm right there with you.  I love, love the "Big" rides.  ToT is my favorite.  I was lucky enough last visit to get on 3 times with no lines. I'm the same with you on the Matterhorn too.  The older I get the harder it is to get in and out of the little cars.  But it's still a great time.  I'm truely looking forward to it 

Jodi


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

cccdisney said:


> I'm with Capri - I'll ride anything BUT Tower of Terror!     I'd prefer not to ride Matterhorn because it usually gives me a headache, but I'll ride it!
> 
> . . . AND I love   the Swinging Gondolas!   We'll have to ride together Capri.



Just the mention of the Swinging Gondolas makes my stomach upset.  I can not ride those.  Tried it once and instantly knew that it was not a good decision.  But once your on your on.  I'm pretty pale normally but after that ride I was ghost white.


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

21yankees said:


> I love Gibson Girl. On the last trip I got a sundae and ate it in a rocker on Main Street. It was a great 20+ minutes of sitting, enjoying ice cream and people watching.
> 
> I've never ridden in the wheelhouse of Mark Twain either. That would be fun.
> 
> Not sure if rope drop is everday. It's a great way to ensure you ride Peter Pan first.
> 
> As for my list of things I haven't done before. :
> 
> Gadget's Go Coaster
> Visit Tom Sawyer Island
> Visit Tarzan's Tree House
> Davey Crockett's Canoes
> Gone on the Columbia Ship
> Ride a street car down Main St.
> The Bakery Tour in DCA
> Grizzly Rapids Run (don't know if I'll attempt it this trip though)
> Autotopia
> 
> 
> steph



Steph -

The canoes are great.  They aren't always open but they would make a fun group ride.  We would take up a canoe, maybe too.  Just an idea.


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

MamaKate said:


> Sorry to say that the Canoes will be closed during our trip.  In fact, all of Critter Country will be .



That stinks


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

MrsPinup said:


> I have a Canon EOS Rebel TI - 35mm.  This class is beginning photography so we will learn how to develop our own film and stuff.




Jen, I hope you got the class.  You'll have so much fun.  I took it way back in high school.  I loved developing the film and making photos from the negatives.


----------



## STLUCIELADY

MrsPinup said:


> I am all for the big rides.  I could ride Screamin' all day long!  You cannot pay me to ride ToT though.  We had a horrible experience on it a few years ago and I have stayed away since.
> 
> 
> It took me a sec to think of what these were.  I must have blocked them out because they are scary has heck!  I think I will pass on this ride
> 
> My never-done-to-do-list:
> Billy Hill!
> Ride the Mark Twain
> have a kabob at Bengal BBQ
> Davy Crockett canoes
> Meet Rapunzel
> *eat a beignet*
> Today I will be trying to add a photography class.  Let's all I hope I get in or else I will most likely not be able to get into the history class I need next semester (priority registration).  Dumb me signed up for the right class, but wrong campus.  I am praying the teacher takes pity on me



There's a place to eat beignets in Disneyland?  OMG that is so awesome!  Where is that?  I have only been to Disneyland one day a couple of years ago.  I'm in Florida so it's a bit far.


----------



## STLUCIELADY

Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> Welcome Lisa!   The more the merrier.  I hope that you can meet up with us.
> 
> Jodi


Thank you everyone for being so kind and welcoming.  I talked to my daughter and she thinks this is a great idea.  I just have to figure out the schedule now.  You guys do alot of stuff!  There is so much to pick from.


----------



## karylrocks

Wow, chatty today! Was I the only one at work all day? I will have to think about all the things I haven't done yet. Lilly Belle for sure. Screamin' and Wheel of Death, but no way am I going on those. I do plan to spend some time pin trading this trip, haven't done much of that before. GRR is way fun, but way wet! I only go on that if it is hot out and I am leaving right afterward so I can change clothes.


----------



## Califgirl

Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> Steph -
> 
> The canoes are great.  They aren't always open but they would make a fun group ride.  We would take up a canoe, maybe too.  Just an idea.



I love the thought of this as a group ride.  What a blast that would be.
However, you will never, ever get me on the swinging gondolas on the Ferris Wheel.  I rode the regular fixed car on the ferris wheel and was white knuckled the entire time.  But, the view was gorgeous.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

eatmypixiedust said:


> I know what you mean! I think they should have a fastpass for the Gibson Girl line!   If the line is too long I go get a dole whip float


I think the Dole Whip line goes slower than GG.


stacielee said:


> I think some of you know this already, but there is another ice cream shop over by the lockers.  It's not always open, and it doesn't have everything that Gibson Girl has, but it does have the Firehouse Sundae (is that what's it called??)  Daisy, Sarah and I went over there when GG had a long line and we were 2nd or 3rd in line.  YUM!!  I'll have to remember to stop there this Saturday on my quick in-and-out trip!
> 
> Here's the *menu*, it's called the Main Street Cone Shop.



I've always seen it open but it seems to close early.
As for those rides, I went on TOT once and will never go on it again. I only do Soarin' and TSM in CA. Haven't gone on the Tea Cups in over 25 years, used to love Star Tours but the last time it made me sick to my stomach. Matterhorn has always been my favorite but it seems so rough and jerky now. Maybe I'm just getting old.  I did the Canoes once about 35 years ago and it was hard work !


----------



## 21yankees

33 days to go!!!!


TGIF! Hope you all have a great day!


steph


----------



## sierranevada

STLUCIELADY said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> New here.  I just happened upon this thread.  I have a convention in San Diego this year March 6-8 but my daughter Jo (27) and I (Lisa) will be flying into LAX on the 3rd.  We thought we would drop in to Disneyland for a day or two.  You guys seem like so much fun!!!
> 
> I want to be a Diva!
> 
> I don't think we will be able to partake in everything but we would like to be involved.  I haven't worn my tiara in a few weeks and it's feeling lonely.





We would love to have you both!  I am also new to the group but after reading the thread decided to jump in and come for the fun! Everyone is very welcoming and I can't wait to meet them!  Look at the itinerary on the first page and see what you guys would like to join us for.  Where are you staying when you are at DL?

Hope to see you there!


----------



## tinkermell

LOL! Ladies!! 

I love me some thrill rides!! ToT is my favorite! 

But do not make me go on the Wheel of Death!  Or the Tea Cups. I used to love that ride.....now....Blah 

Another great choice for ice cream is _Brrr_bank Ice Cream at DCA. Homemade waffle cones. Yum! 

Welcome again to STLUCIELADY!  I hope you can make some of our events. Especially the Meet and Greet and Scavenger Hunt!!!  

Wow....we only have *33* days left? Now that is a scary thought. I hope I get those tees today. I know I will get them by Monday for sure. 

Have as great day!


----------



## sierranevada

21yankees said:


> Fantasmic/Dessert - *What time do we need to be in line for our seats? What time do we need to pick up our tickets*



Since I am using Vacation Planning, the tickets should be there when I check in at the Grand - they have in the past.  People start lining up 6:30 - 7 for the check in which starts at 8 pm.  Don't know if we want to designate just one or two people for the check in - seems silly for 20+ to stand in line.  We can decide at the M&G.


----------



## tinkermell

Well I have just made my decision to forgo the Fantasmic Dessert event. 

I really want to see the WoC in front of the fountains. Saturday, seems to be the best choice for me. I am going to get my Fastpass for it first thing Saturday morning. 

If anyone out there wants to join me, that would be great.


----------



## 4fosterkids

you girls are cracking me up with all the ride talk!  LOL
I have done the swinging & non swinging gondolas and will be sitting in the non swinging, filming you swingers   You can't beat the view, especially of CarsLand!  
I love Screamin, but no TOT for me.  In my old age, I find I have to pace myself with the big rides.  I can't do more then 2 in a day without making my head all wonky.  Usually a Mickey pretzel will help in between too 

I love seeing people's "to do" lists.  Can't decide whether to follow the food "to do" people or ride "to do" people...LOL

33 days to go...wow!  Thats very exciting 
Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## karylrocks

4fosterkids said:


> I can't do more then 2 in a day without making my head all wonky.


I should be the Tag Fairy.

I ordered the lanyards today! I have had requests for about 15 and I ordered 25 so there will be a few extras if someone needs one or forgets theirs. I also ordered 100 badge holders so plenty for everyone!


----------



## MamaKate

21yankees said:


> 33 days to go!!!!
> 
> steph



Woo Hoo!!! 



sierranevada said:


> Since I am using Vacation Planning, the tickets should be there when I check in at the Grand - they have in the past.  People start lining up 6:30 - 7 for the check in which starts at 8 pm.  Don't know if we want to designate just one or two people for the check in - seems silly for 20+ to stand in line.  We can decide at the M&G.



I think just a couple people should check in for the whole group .  No need for everyone to be waiting around.



4fosterkids said:


> I love seeing people's "to do" lists.  Can't decide whether to follow the food "to do" people or ride "to do" people...LOL



I think you should follow the ride people .  I know I will.  I'm still trying to loose weight so I could get in serious trouble following the food group .


----------



## MamaKate

karylrocks said:


> Wow, chatty today! Was I the only one at work all day?



I was at work (and today too), but I'm just an excellent multi-tasker.  I can DIS and work at the same time .


----------



## karylrocks

I wish I could DIS at work but discussion boards are blocked. If they only realized that I would get to work at least an hour earlier if I could! So now I am (finally) going to get ready for work....


----------



## MamaKate

I know you all are probably sick of me talking about my son, but I'm a proud mama .

We had his football banquet last night and 5 boys from his school were chosen as All League players (sort of like the Pro Bowl were they pick the best player for each position).  Well my son was chosen and is the only Sophomore from all the schools chosen.


----------



## mommaU4

karylrocks said:


> I should be the Tag Fairy.


 The tag fairy has been MIA for awhile now. Hope she shows up soon, or after the trip with fun new tags!! 





MamaKate said:


> I know you all are probably sick of me talking about my son, but I'm a proud mama .
> 
> We had his football banquet last night and 5 boys from his school were chosen as All League players (sort of like the Pro Bowl were they pick the best player for each position).  Well my son was chosen and is the only Sophomore from all the schools chosen.


 That's great Katie!! Good for him!! And we'd never be sick of you talking about your kids silly. They are good kids and are lucky to have a loving, proud momma.


----------



## mommaU4

21yankees said:


> 33 days to go!!!!


     How exciting!!!! 



TGIF ladies! Have a great weekend.


----------



## wendypooh22

MamaKate said:


> I know you all are probably sick of me talking about my son, but I'm a proud mama .
> 
> We had his football banquet last night and 5 boys from his school were chosen as All League players (sort of like the Pro Bowl were they pick the best player for each position).  Well my son was chosen and is the only Sophomore from all the schools chosen.



Katie that is a HUGE honor for your son! Brag away proud mama!


----------



## Queenbillabong

MamaKate said:


> I know you all are probably sick of me talking about my son, but I'm a proud mama .
> 
> We had his football banquet last night and 5 boys from his school were chosen as All League players (sort of like the Pro Bowl were they pick the best player for each position).  Well my son was chosen and is the only Sophomore from all the schools chosen.



Katie, I'd be bragging too!!  Way to go 

Happy Friday


----------



## sierranevada

4fosterkids said:


> I love seeing people's "to do" lists.  Can't decide whether to follow the food "to do" people or ride "to do" people...LOL
> 
> 33 days to go...wow!  Thats very exciting
> Have a great weekend everybody!





MamaKate said:


> I think you should follow the ride people .  I know I will.  I'm still trying to loose weight so I could get in serious trouble following the food group .



My philosophy is why not do both!!  Calories don't count at Disneyland - because of all the walking!!


----------



## sierranevada

MamaKate said:


> I think just a couple people should check in for the whole group .  No need for everyone to be waiting around.



I think that is a good plan - I don't mind doing it if one or two people come with me.


----------



## 4fosterkids

karylrocks said:


> I should be the Tag Fairy.
> 
> I ordered the lanyards today! I have had requests for about 15 and I ordered 25 so there will be a few extras if someone needs one or forgets theirs. I also ordered 100 badge holders so plenty for everyone!


LOL.....uh oh!  Sounds funny out of text.



MamaKate said:


> I know you all are probably sick of me talking about my son, but I'm a proud mama .
> 
> We had his football banquet last night and 5 boys from his school were chosen as All League players (sort of like the Pro Bowl were they pick the best player for each position).  Well my son was chosen and is the only Sophomore from all the schools chosen.


woohoo Katie!  That is awesome.  Brag away...I love hearing proud mama moments


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Who's gonna run the Disneyland Half Marathon with me in September? 

I just signed up! Can't wait, it was so much fun last year. This year I'm not stopping for pictures. I'm hoping to run it in under 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## MrsPinup

bsblgrl23 said:


> I have never ridden the gondolas of death....don't know why??


  So true....



LisaCat said:


> Where are you taking the class?  I took it at AR and again at Consumnes River.  It was great to use their darkrooms!  I have your camera's digital twin and its 35mm big brother.  I love my Canons!


 I am at Sierra.  Canon's are great!  We had a bad experience with Nikon and I will never use them again.  My digital is also a Canon, but it is not a fancy professional one, just a powershoot.



Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> Jen, I hope you got the class.  You'll have so much fun.  I took it way back in high school.  I loved developing the film and making photos from the negatives.


 I did, thanks 



MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Who's gonna run the Disneyland Half Marathon with me in September?
> 
> I just signed up! Can't wait, it was so much fun last year. This year I'm not stopping for pictures. I'm hoping to run it in under 2 1/2 hours.


I am!  Hopefully by September my time will also be under 2 1/2.  I just ran one on Sunday in 2:45, but it was really hilly.  The DL course is much flatter so I am thinking my time will be better, especially if I don't stop this year.  Those photo lines are crazy!  I think the Incredibles at 12.5 mile were the only ones without a line.


----------



## LulubellesDD

Happy Friday, Divas!!!

Hope you all are having a fabulous day! 

 Bree


----------



## sierranevada

I have all the checks for everyone that was signed up on the first page listed below - 19 ladies!  Just wanted to give everyone else one last chance to change their minds!!!

Steph - 21yankees 
Katie - Mamakate 
Deb - Jordansmomma
Vicki - CoMickey 
Michelle - zoemakes5
Sierra Nevada - Bridget 
Linda - Lullabelle 
Bree - Lullabellesdd 
Laurie - DizNee Luver 
Cheryl - Toocherie
Jill - 4fosterkids 
Jodi - Jodi luvs Disney
Capri - disney-super-mom
Jen - MrsPinup 
Vicki - bsblgrl23 
cccdisney - Becci
Cynthia
Wendy - WendyPooh22 
Tammy 

If you want to go, PM me by this weekend so I can add you to the list!

Getting closer ladies!! 

Bridget


----------



## 21yankees




----------



## Belle Ella

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Who's gonna run the Disneyland Half Marathon with me in September?
> 
> I just signed up! Can't wait, it was so much fun last year. This year I'm not stopping for pictures. I'm hoping to run it in under 2 1/2 hours.



I totally wish I were! I'm starting off on the small scale and only doing the 5K this year. My goal is to do the 1/2 next year though!


----------



## LisaCat

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> How do you like the Rebel?  I'm deciding between that or the Nikon D5000.  I've never owned an SLR, only point and shoots.



Cameras are SUCH an individual thing.  Like shoes and cars.  LOL.  The most important thing about an SLR, or any camera for that matter, is to hold it and see how it feels in your hands.  If it's cumbersome in any way, you won't use it.  Second is the control set up.  Do the settings seem to make sense?  If you are familiar with a brand already for your point and shoot, the dial settings on their SLR may be similar.  My best friend LOVES his Nikon.  But he was used to Nikon "controls" from the OLD SLR his grandfather gave him years ago.  

They are both EXCELLENT cameras and you should be happy with either one!


----------



## LisaCat

tinkermell said:


> Well I have just made my decision to forgo the Fantasmic Dessert event.
> 
> I really want to see the WoC in front of the fountains. Saturday, seems to be the best choice for me. I am going to get my Fastpass for it first thing Saturday morning.
> 
> If anyone out there wants to join me, that would be great.



Trish, Michael and I did WOC in the front of the Preferred Dining section in January it was WAY COOL.  I may pick up a FP for that Saturday as well.  Haven't decided yet.


----------



## disney-super-mom

bsblgrl23 said:


> I have never ridden the gondolas of death....don't know why??  Guess I can try it this time.



Of course you can try it this time!  You must ride with us!!! 

Lets see, our swinging gondola group is now: Vicki, me, Bridget, and Becci!  FUN!



4fosterkids said:


> I have done the swinging & non swinging gondolas and will be sitting in the non swinging, filming you swingers



Hahahahah, should make for some good filming! 



MamaKate said:


> I know you all are probably sick of me talking about my son, but I'm a proud mama .
> 
> We had his football banquet last night and 5 boys from his school were chosen as All League players (sort of like the Pro Bowl were they pick the best player for each position).  Well my son was chosen and is the only Sophomore from all the schools chosen.



Whoooo hooooo, that's awsome Katie!


----------



## mommaU4

So I heard about this lady who was here in Vegas visiting her sister. They went to the Palms casino to play some slots, she had played about $6 when.....bam! She hits the mega millions or whatever it's called and wins over 12 million dollars. 
Why can't that happen to me??? 

Hmmm, maybe because I don't gamble.   

Oh well, if I ever did hit it big, I'd book all the Divas at the Grand Californian and splurge for a big, blow-out, catered Disney private party.  
(But don't hold your breath! heehee) 

Anyway, it's a nice thought. Hope y'all are having a good day!


----------



## MrsPinup

Sarah, Rochelle and I are announcing our team name as "The Royal Brat Pack"


----------



## 4fosterkids

mommaU4 said:


> So I heard about this lady who was here in Vegas visiting her sister. They went to the Palms casino to play some slots, she had played about $6 when.....bam! She hits the mega millions or whatever it's called and wins over 12 million dollars.
> Why can't that happen to me???
> 
> Hmmm, maybe because I don't gamble.
> 
> Oh well, if I ever did hit it big, I'd book all the Divas at the Grand Californian and splurge for a big, blow-out, catered Disney private party.
> (But don't hold your breath! heehee)
> 
> Anyway, it's a nice thought. Hope y'all are having a good day!



wouldn't that be amazing!  I swear if I won, I'd do nothing but travel all over and take people with me.  I'd book a Disney ship for all my family & friends....ahhhh! I'd have to have a beach house and a winter cabin somewhere fabulous too!  
It's so fun to dream and think about it   Like you, I can't win if I don't play!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

If I ever hit the big one I'd rent out Disneyland just for all my friends. Can you imagine how fun that would be, no lines, no getting to Fantasmic 3 hours early. Oh and we'd all stay at the Grand of course.


----------



## mommaU4

4fosterkids said:


> wouldn't that be amazing!  I swear if I won, I'd do nothing but travel all over and take people with me.  I'd book a Disney ship for all my family & friends....ahhhh! I'd have to have a beach house and a winter cabin somewhere fabulous too!
> It's so fun to dream and think about it   Like you, I can't win if I don't play!





VintageDisneyRules said:


> If I ever hit the big one I'd rent out Disneyland just for all my friends. Can you imagine how fun that would be, no lines, no getting to Fantasmic 3 hours early. Oh and we'd all stay at the Grand of course.


An entire ship and the entire park? Wow, you two go big!! LOL 
I guess if you're gonna dream, might as well dream big.


----------



## STLUCIELADY

sierranevada said:


> We would love to have you both!  I am also new to the group but after reading the thread decided to jump in and come for the fun! Everyone is very welcoming and I can't wait to meet them!  Look at the itinerary on the first page and see what you guys would like to join us for.  Where are you staying when you are at DL?
> 
> Hope to see you there!


Hi sierra!
Thanks for the warm welcome.  We have no idea where to stay.  We are checking a few places out but nothing set in stone.  Can't wait to actually book something and have it off my mind so I can decide on really important things like .... should I bring the lavender or pink tiara?


----------



## sierranevada

STLUCIELADY said:


> Hi sierra!
> Thanks for the warm welcome.  We have no idea where to stay.  We are checking a few places out but nothing set in stone.  Can't wait to actually book something and have it off my mind so I can decide on really important things like .... should I bring the lavender or pink tiara?



I don't know if the will still offer it but a lot of Divas are staying at the Carousel Inn on Harbor for a great price -

"Since the M&G will be at the Carousel Inn & Suites (disney-super-mom-thanks for all of your work on this) the M&G committee was able to contact them about getting us a block of rooms (just mentions the Disboard Meet) at $99 a night for 2 queens plus tax. Also there is a $2.00 a night resort fee but they include a continental breakfast and they are waiving their $9.00 a day parking fee."

If you are an onsite gal - another group is staying at the Grand.

Oh... I think Lavender 

Looking forward to meeting you both!
Bridget


----------



## Belle Ella

Good morning, Divas! Happy Saturday!!


----------



## MrsPinup

so coolest thing ever!!! So my friends Chris and Amanda who are at Disneyland this weekend (Chris is proposing to her at DL tonight!!!) were there last night with 4 of our other friends.  Apparantly they were put in as extras for a show with Melissa Joan Hart and Joey Lawrence.  They rode Space Mountain 3 times in a row with MJH and JL in the front seat-and them in the back two rows- for the shot.  They posted pics last night and I am so excited for them.  What a way to remember the weekend he proposed! 

I hope you are all having a great day.  My DH and I are joining my parents tonght for the Make-A-Wish Wine and Dinner and Auction event.  Yay for getting dolled up and getting "free" wine and dinner.  Great day


----------



## DizNee Luver

Happy Weekend Ladies!!!

Hubby & I are getting ready to attend a Mafia Night party......getting our gansta on!!!   Will post pics tomorrow!!!

Enjoy the rest of the weekend.......the trip is coming up fast!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

mommaU4 said:


> An entire ship and the entire park? Wow, you two go big!! LOL
> I guess if you're gonna dream, might as well dream big.



Is there any other way to dream?


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

MrsPinup said:


> so coolest thing ever!!! So my friends Chris and Amanda who are at Disneyland this weekend (Chris is proposing to her at DL tonight!!!) were there last night with 4 of our other friends.  Apparantly they were put in as extras for a show with Melissa Joan Hart and Joey Lawrence.  They rode Space Mountain 3 times in a row with MJH and JL in the front seat-and them in the back two rows- for the shot.  They posted pics last night and I am so excited for them.  What a way to remember the weekend he proposed!
> 
> I hope you are all having a great day.  My DH and I are joining my parents tonght for the Make-A-Wish Wine and Dinner and Auction event.  Yay for getting dolled up and getting "free" wine and dinner.  Great day



I heard about a new show with those two. How exciting for your friends, let us know when it airs.


----------



## QueenDoOver

tinkermell said:


> Well I have just made my decision to forgo the Fantasmic Dessert event.
> 
> I really want to see the WoC in front of the fountains. Saturday, seems to be the best choice for me. I am going to get my Fastpass for it first thing Saturday morning.
> 
> If anyone out there wants to join me, that would be great.



Hi Mel!
Well, if you have not done WoC in front, then I think it is worth it.  It is an amazing show.  I am still thinking of doing Fantasmic at late show on Friday.  If you wanted to join me, then you could sway my mind for sure  Thinking of treating my friend Carrie.  We are doing Napa Rose, but seems like there would be plenty of time to get over to DL and possibly see the fireworks and the late show.  I don't care about standing in line for check in as I have heard that any of the Fantasmic seats are just great.



MamaKate said:


> I know you all are probably sick of me talking about my son, but I'm a proud mama .
> 
> We had his football banquet last night and 5 boys from his school were chosen as All League players (sort of like the Pro Bowl were they pick the best player for each position).  Well my son was chosen and is the only Sophomore from all the schools chosen.



I agree with everyone else Katie!  That is a great accomlishment and you should brag away!

Ok, I just skimmed the last 10 pages that you all created while I was out of town.  Interesting enough, the only attraction that I have not done appears to be the canoes.  I am excited to experience it all again, with friends though.  Somehow it is just a great experience every time.

Beth, funny thing is that I was talking to my husband on the way home from Vegas.  We were laughing, because despite the promotions of winners, the reality is that they don't build those places on the backs of winners!  It is crazy how much money flows through those places.  We do both gamble, but not much, and we well know the odds are not in our favour!   We did see Phantom of the Opera this last trip.  What an amazing show!  

Anyhow, hope you all are having a wonderful Saturday night.  I am recovering from my trip and just trying to last until 9 before I go to bed


----------



## DizNee Luver

Mafia Night Party last night.......This is me & my associate.......lol











Lots of fun to watch the other dancers & see the costumes.  Wish the pics weren't as dark....but oh well.


----------



## QueenDoOver

DizNee Luver said:


> Mafia Night Party last night.......This is me & my associate.......lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of fun to watch the other dancers & see the costumes.  Wish the pics weren't as dark....but oh well.



Super Cute Pics!  How fun


----------



## QueenDoOver

Two Things:

PM me with your choice of what you want to bring.  I will let you know if we have too much, but so far we are doing great!


Day of:  Please drop your items off to the Carousel Front Desk prior to 4:00.  They will have a box to place items in.   After 4, the Meet and Greet will have the box in the room doing set up, so you will need to just take your item there.  Note:  if you show up during set up, you may just be put to work!

Thanks All.  Looks like we are once again going to have a fabulous table of good things to eat


----------



## sierranevada

Team number four has a name - 

Bridget, Vicki & Jodi will be know as:

 Hollywood Court Jesters! 

(Marnie - if you are reading this, let us know if you are still coming - thanks!)


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

I need help!!!  I might have imagined it but I think I owe someone (Brianne?) some amount of money (maybe $6-7) for something (maybe Scavenger Hunt).    I've looked back and I can't find the address or anything - it may just be that I need new glasses.  Anyways, any info would be appreciated.  If I don't get things like this done when they're in my mind, they are lost forever.  What am I talking about....I might already be there!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

DizNee Luver said:


> Mafia Night Party last night.......This is me & my associate.......lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of fun to watch the other dancers & see the costumes.  Wish the pics weren't as dark....but oh well.


How fun ! You guys look great !


sierranevada said:


> Team number four has a name -
> 
> Bridget, Vicki & Jodi will be know as:
> 
> Hollywood Court Jesters!
> 
> (Marnie - if you are reading this, let us know if you are still coming - thanks!)


What a fun name !


Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> I need help!!!  I might have imagined it but I think I owe someone (Brianne?) some amount of money (maybe $6-7) for something (maybe Scavenger Hunt).    I've looked back and I can't find the address or anything - it may just be that I need new glasses.  Anyways, any info would be appreciated.  If I don't get things like this done when they're in my mind, they are lost forever.  What am I talking about....I might already be there!!



The cost is $6 and Bree is collecting the money. I looked back too and can't find the post with her address. Maybe she can post it again.

 I went to Nadia's today and got some fantastic treats.
My first Cannoli ever and there are no words to describe how good they are. They call the little cake balls Truffles. I ate the lemon and the white with red stripe one which was supposed to be red velvet but didn't really have much of a taste.  Good but at $1 each a bit pricey.


----------



## tinkermell

*We have another team name! *

*Give a big hoozah to the.....*

 *"Hollywood Court Jesters"* 
*
Jodi 
Bridget
Vicki
Marnie???*


----------



## tinkermell

*Laurie*, Love the outfits!

*Jen,* That is so cool about your friends! How did the proposal go? 

*Tracey,* Thanks for the invite to Fantasmic, but I think I will sit that one out. I might just want to sit for hours at Napa. LOL!

*Trudi*, Those pastries look divine!! 

Now I want something sweet.


----------



## tinkermell

*Jodi,* 
I think Bree edited her address, which was probably a good idea. I'm sure she will let us all know soon where to send the money. And the price is $6.00.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Thanx Tracey, Trudi & Melody!  We had fun & we enjoyed playing the part!!


----------



## mommaU4

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Is there any other way to dream?


Nope. 





QueenDoOver said:


> Beth, funny thing is that I was talking to my husband on the way home from Vegas.  We were laughing, because despite the promotions of winners, the reality is that they don't build those places on the backs of winners!  It is crazy how much money flows through those places.  We do both gamble, but not much, and we well know the odds are not in our favour!   We did see Phantom of the Opera this last trip.  What an amazing show!


So true. It's the hope of hitting it big that keeps so many coming back.....and losing it all sometimes. Good thing we are not gamblers! They have slot machines everywhere, even the grocery stores. 
Glad you liked Phantom. I've seen it twice and loved it both times. 





DizNee Luver said:


> Mafia Night Party last night.......This is me & my associate.......lol


Cute! Looks fun!






VintageDisneyRules said:


> The cost is $6 and Bree is collecting the money. I looked back too and can't find the post with her address. Maybe she can post it again.
> 
> I went to Nadia's today and got some fantastic treats.


I am soooo going to Nadia's when we go to CA in June!! Porto's too. Love that place. 

I don't think posts about collecting $$ are allowed.  Maybe she edited it or it got deleted. 







Hope you all had a great weekend! Once again, it went too fast!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

mommaU4 said:


> I am soooo going to Nadia's when we go to CA in June!! Porto's too. Love that place.



OK, I'll meet you at both places !


----------



## toocherie

tinkermell said:


> *Jodi,*
> I think Bree edited her address, which was probably a good idea. I'm sure she will let us all know soon where to send the money. And the price is $6.00.



Yes she did.  Her "second Mom" (me) gave her orders!  I'm sure if you PM her she will be happy to send her address to you guys.


----------



## Queenbillabong

mommaU4 said:


> I don't think posts about collecting $$ are allowed.





toocherie said:


> Yes she did.  Her "second Mom" (me) gave her orders!  I'm sure if you PM her she will be happy to send her address to you guys.



Yep - and I sent Steph a PM last week as well.  I didn't get a reply, but since the posts were changed, I'm assuming she got it 


It's probably a good idea to remind everyone that it's against board rules to discuss money on the threads..........


----------



## Queenbillabong

VintageDisneyRules said:


> I went to Nadia's today and got some fantastic treats.
> My first Cannoli ever and there are no words to describe how good they are. They call the little cake balls Truffles. I ate the lemon and the white with red stripe one which was supposed to be red velvet but didn't really have much of a taste.  Good but at $1 each a bit pricey.



Oh my goodness, those look yummy!  I've never had a cannoli before - I want one


----------



## lulubelle

All SH participants - Please PM Bree if you missed her address.  It was pulled shortly after it was posted.  Her screen name is LulubellesDD.  Sorry for the confusion.  

Have a nice Sunday evening ladies. 
We are getting close to being one month away!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Good morning!  

DBF and I went to Disneyland yesterday.  It was so empty!  We didn't get there till around 2:00pm and tons of people were leaving due to the rain but it cleared up soon after we got there.

We watched the new show "The Magic, the Memories and You which is projected onto IASW.  It was pretty neat but it would be hard to see yourself in the pictures.  Maybe we can get our group shot included in the show in March!


----------



## 21yankees

Morning all. I hope you all have a nice day.

I wanted to let you know that I do read all of my private messages and respond accordingly (ie if asked a question I will answer). Most of them are of an informative nature in which I will take appropriate notes or take care of the task but in all probability will not respond to those. I apologize if I didn't respond to a message and you were expecting one.


steph


----------



## CoMickey

sierranevada said:


> I have all the checks for everyone that was signed up on the first page listed below - 19 ladies!  Just wanted to give everyone else one last chance to change their minds!!!
> 
> Steph - 21yankees
> Katie - Mamakate
> Deb - Jordansmomma
> Vicki - CoMickey
> Michelle - zoemakes5
> Sierra Nevada - Bridget
> Linda - Lullabelle
> Bree - Lullabellesdd
> Laurie - DizNee Luver
> Cheryl - Toocherie
> Jill - 4fosterkids
> Jodi - Jodi luvs Disney
> Capri - disney-super-mom
> Jen - MrsPinup
> Vicki - bsblgrl23
> cccdisney - Becci
> Cynthia
> Wendy - WendyPooh22
> Tammy
> 
> If you want to go, PM me by this weekend so I can add you to the list!
> 
> Getting closer ladies!!
> 
> Bridget



Hi Bridget -  I PM'd you but I am posting here as well.  I've changed my mind regarding the F! Dessert party.  Would you please remove my name and please do not make a reservation for me?  Thanks!


----------



## mommaU4

VintageDisneyRules said:


> OK, I'll meet you at both places !


You've got a deal, Trudi!! 




lulubelle said:


> We are getting close to being one month away!


 So close now!! 




Happy Monday ladies!!! Well, not sure if I'm happy it's a Monday, but oh well. Have a good one!


----------



## Zoemakes5

Hello all and happy monday!!!  Been a weird weekend.  Got all geared up for cookie sales and then it rained.  Before it rained we had about an hour or so out and about, but sales were slow.  There were many who were rude (how the heck can you be rude to a cute little girl scout?!  especially on the first day of sales, not after 3 weeks being inundated) AmyOkraSue had similar reactions and cut her sales off early.  Zoe has become pretty discouraged.  On another note, our cookie manager messed up the order and scheduled only half the amount of cookies we needed!  I guess it's a good thing we didn't sell like crazy!  Our last week of sales is the week of our trip, so if anyone wants any cookies, let me know and I'll make sure to bring them!

Been tired lately.  Can't say I'm sick, just tired.  
I did get the stuff for my picture frame and I'm going to work on it this week.

Welcome to our new friends! 

That's about it for now!  TTY soon!


----------



## Zoemakes5

Wow, nothing like a thread killer!  Apparently I stopped conversation!


----------



## QueenDoOver

Zoemakes5 said:


> Wow, nothing like a thread killer!  Apparently I stopped conversation!



They were afraid you were going to make them eat those cookies!  I have to say as the Mom to a younger scout who did door to door popcorn sales last year, going door to door really sucks.  I was so happy this year when they gave us the opportunity to work as many store shifts as we wanted and  then gave the boys full "credit" for those sales.  That is all we did, aside from family and friends.  It was great, I have to say.

All that being said, I am very sympathetic to those kids out there.   And I have to say, Scouting is awesome and really the way to bring up the next generation.  So many great things happen in scouting.  I wish my oldest would have joined but he never wanted to.  Now he is a big tagalong, and sort of wishes he had joined too!

So, in support of scouts everywhere, I will order up 6 boxes of cookies, your choice, but I like those peanut butter ones for sure (no chocolate on them).  You can split the order between your and AmySue's girls however you want.  I can't eat them all though, so they will be on the table with baggies for sharing and saving.

$4.00 a box??
Good luck to you both and hope you have a better day next time out.  

PS  We always have to go out and sell in the rain around here.  Buck up!  The bad weather will get you better sales


----------



## tinkermell

Good Tuesday morning ladies!

Michelle, I love GS cookies. I ordered some last week from one of our friend's little girl. 

Tracey, We are whimps when it comes to rain.


----------



## MamaKate

Good Morning everyone.  I've missed a little bit of chatter, but I wanted to check in .

Thank you all for kind words to my son and not getting on me for posting about it .  Seriously, my life revolves around my kids so if I don't talk about them, I really don't have much to say .

I just wanted to let everyone know that I will be posting a naughty list next week for those who haven't paid for the M&G yet.  I'll give you another week . 

*Michelle~*  I keep going back and forth about ordering cookies.  I'm in the process of loosing weight and I don't want the temptation .  I've had several co-workers selling them & I haven't ordered any yet.  But I'll order a couple boxes for Devin & Adara so I'll send you a message on FB.



*BTW*~ I've lost 37.8 pounds so far.  So I only have 12.2 pounds to loose by March 20th (start of cruise)!!!


----------



## QueenDoOver

MamaKate said:


> *BTW*~ I've lost 37.8 pounds so far.  So I only have 12.2 pounds to loose by March 20th (start of cruise)!!!



Seriously!  Amazing!  You and Sarah are my heros!  Hope I can find the will power to accomplish the same at some point in my life.  I've gotten rid of about 20, but really probably need to lose another 40.  Starting couch to 5K tonight with family.  I am not good at not eating, so really have to ramp up the exercise.  But I do avoid cookies


----------



## MrsPinup

MamaKate said:


> *BTW*~ I've lost 37.8 pounds so far.  So I only have 12.2 pounds to loose by March 20th (start of cruise)!!!



That's awesome!  You can do it  

My friends' proposal went well.  He asked her in front the captains wheel on the Mark Twain.  I will be seeing them tonight and cannot wait to hear the details.

My head is so stuffed up (honestly, where does all this sit around?!  In my brain?)  My poor hubby is getting just as little sleep as me with all my nose blowing and most likely sick-snoring in the middle of the night.  For good news I did just buy my plane ticket to Orlando for the Princess Half. I was able to get a flight in at 11am so I will have plenty of time on Friday to check out one of the other parks.  I was already planning to be at MK all day on Saturday, now I just have to choose which of the other parks I want to spend my Friday at.  I think I will even have time on Sunday to hang at one of the parks for about 4 hours.   Decisions decisions.

I hope you all are having a great start to your week.


----------



## Zoemakes5

MamaKate said:


> Good Morning everyone.  I've missed a little bit of chatter, but I wanted to check in .
> 
> Thank you all for kind words to my son and not getting on me for posting about it .  Seriously, my life revolves around my kids so if I don't talk about them, I really don't have much to say .
> 
> 
> 
> *Michelle~*  I keep going back and forth about ordering cookies.  I'm in the process of loosing weight and I don't want the temptation .  I've had several co-workers selling them & I haven't ordered any yet.  But I'll order a couple boxes for Devin & Adara so I'll send you a message on FB.
> 
> 
> 
> *BTW*~ I've lost 37.8 pounds so far.  So I only have 12.2 pounds to loose by March 20th (start of cruise)!!!



Hey there Katie, went back and read...somehow I totally missed Devin's great achievement!  WTG!!  If the game will be somewhere/time we can make it we'd love to come!  I'll tell Riley and Ethan about it, too.  

Whoo hooo about the weight loss!  AMAZING!!!    I've lost 10, but can't get it to move much beyond that.


----------



## Belle Ella

MamaKate said:


> *BTW*~ I've lost 37.8 pounds so far.  So I only have 12.2 pounds to loose by March 20th (start of cruise)!!!



That's awesome, congrats!!

Good morning to everyone


----------



## Zoemakes5

QueenDoOver said:


> I have to say as the Mom to a younger scout who did door to door popcorn sales last year, going door to door really sucks.  I was so happy this year when they gave us the opportunity to work as many store shifts as we wanted and  then gave the boys full "credit" for those sales.  That is all we did, aside from family and friends.  It was great, I have to say.
> 
> All that being said, I am very sympathetic to those kids out there.   And I have to say, Scouting is awesome and really the way to bring up the next generation.  So many great things happen in scouting.  I wish my oldest would have joined but he never wanted to.  Now he is a big tagalong, and sort of wishes he had joined too!
> 
> So, in support of scouts everywhere, I will order up 6 boxes of cookies, your choice, but I like those peanut butter ones for sure (no chocolate on them).  You can split the order between your and AmySue's girls however you want.  I can't eat them all though, so they will be on the table with baggies for sharing and saving.
> 
> $4.00 a box??
> Good luck to you both and hope you have a better day next time out.
> 
> PS  We always have to go out and sell in the rain around here.  Buck up!  The bad weather will get you better sales



Amy said it would be too much of a challenge to coordinate bringing cookies from her, but I'll get in touch with her.  Thanks for your generosity!    We would have continued in the rain, but it was a cold rain and some really nasty viruses going around Zoe's school, so thought it was a better idea to avoid it.
Last year my eldest, Ethan, who is almost an Eagle Scout, went door to door to sell popcorn to help cover the costs of camp and had only 2 people who purchased from him and 1 person asked him "aren't you too old for this" and 2 people who tried to engage him in a conversation about some of the policies of boy scouts.  Needless to say, he didn't go door to door this year!!


----------



## stacielee

MamaKate said:


> Good Morning everyone.  I've missed a little bit of chatter, but I wanted to check in .
> 
> Thank you all for kind words to my son and not getting on me for posting about it .  Seriously, my life revolves around my kids so if I don't talk about them, I really don't have much to say .
> 
> I just wanted to let everyone know that I will be posting a naughty list next week for those who haven't paid for the M&G yet.  I'll give you another week .
> 
> *Michelle~*  I keep going back and forth about ordering cookies.  I'm in the process of loosing weight and I don't want the temptation .  I've had several co-workers selling them & I haven't ordered any yet.  But I'll order a couple boxes for Devin & Adara so I'll send you a message on FB.
> 
> 
> 
> *BTW*~ I've lost 37.8 pounds so far.  So I only have 12.2 pounds to loose by March 20th (start of cruise)!!!



That is great for Devin! I would be proud too!!

And it's GREAT how much weight you've lost!! I need to drop about 25, and my goal is by the end of June. January didn't really show any loss, but now it's February so I'm starting again!!!


----------



## mommaU4

Zoemakes5 said:


> Been tired lately.  Can't say I'm sick, just tired.


Don't you hate that?? When your not sick, just really worn out? 






tinkermell said:


> Tracey, We are whimps when it comes to rain.


I miss the rain!!!!!  






MamaKate said:


> *BTW*~ I've lost 37.8 pounds so far.  So I only have 12.2 pounds to loose by March 20th (start of cruise)!!!


OMG Katie! No one is even going to recognize you!! You skinny minnie you! Great job!! 
I've found everything you lost and then some!!! Ugh. 






MrsPinup said:


> My head is so stuffed up (honestly, where does all this sit around?!  In my brain?)  My poor hubby is getting just as little sleep as me with all my nose blowing and most likely sick-snoring in the middle of the night.  For good news I did just buy my plane ticket to Orlando for the Princess Half.


Sorry you aren't feeling well. But yay for plane tickets!!! 





Belle Ella said:


> Good morning to everyone


Good morning and happy Feb. 1st!! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## LisaCat

QueenDoOver said:


> Two Things:
> 
> PM me with your choice of what you want to bring.  I will let you know if we have too much, but so far we are doing great!
> 
> 
> Day of:  Please drop your items off to the Carousel Front Desk prior to 4:00.  They will have a box to place items in.   After 4, the Meet and Greet will have the box in the room doing set up, so you will need to just take your item there.  Note:  if you show up during set up, you may just be put to work!
> 
> Thanks All.  Looks like we are once again going to have a fabulous table of good things to eat



Woo hoo!  Thanks!

All caught up!  

Wow.... THIRTY DAYS!  Squeeeeeeeeeeeeal!

As of yesterday, everything I was supposed to mail to peeps has been mailed.  If you are expecting something from me and don't get it by the end of the week, please PM me.  Thanks!


----------



## jordansmomma

Zoemakes5 said:


> Amy said it would be too much of a challenge to coordinate bringing cookies from her, but I'll get in touch with her.  Thanks for your generosity!    We would have continued in the rain, but it was a cold rain and some really nasty viruses going around Zoe's school, so thought it was a better idea to avoid it.
> Last year my eldest, Ethan, who is almost an Eagle Scout, went door to door to sell popcorn to help cover the costs of camp and had only 2 people who purchased from him and 1 person asked him "aren't you too old for this" and 2 people who tried to engage him in a conversation about some of the policies of boy scouts.  Needless to say, he didn't go door to door this year!!



Steph's daughter's are both selling cookies too.


----------



## Zoemakes5

jordansmomma said:


> Steph's daughter's are both selling cookies too.



Yeah, I had mentioned that a couple of weeks ago on the posts....me, AmyOkraSue and Steph.  I know a number of people have contacted her already.  My understanding, and I'm sorry if I'm wrong, Steph, was that her girls were done.  That was based on a post on FB a little over a week ago says "last chance".   I'd be more than happy to divvy up any orders with Steph, and I had offered to meet up with Amy to bring some from Claire, since she wasn't coming but she declined because it would be too challenging to get it coordinated.  
I really really didn't mean to block anyone out or be pushy, I just wanted everyone to know I could bring them.


----------



## 21yankees

Morning All!!!

Katie congrats on your weight loss and your son's accomplishment this football season! 

I am so ready for this trip, wishing it started tomorrow. A girl can dream, right?

I hope you all are doing well.

steph


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

21yankees said:


> I am so ready for this trip, wishing it started tomorrow. A girl can dream, right?
> 
> I hope you all are doing well.
> 
> steph



It's just about time to start packing !


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Steph, please add Sarah and I to the Billy show lunch .


----------



## Belle Ella

Good morning all. It's hump day! Almost the weekend. At least that's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## Zoemakes5

21yankees said:


> Morning All!!!
> 
> Katie congrats on your weight loss and your son's accomplishment this football season!
> 
> I am so ready for this trip, wishing it started tomorrow. A girl can dream, right?
> 
> I hope you all are doing well.
> 
> steph



Hey Steph, are your girls still selling cookies?  If so, let's split the request by Tracey....let me know.


----------



## 21yankees

Zoemakes5 said:


> Hey Steph, are your girls still selling cookies?  If so, let's split the request by Tracey....let me know.



They are. Don't worry about it. I appreciate the offer. I didn't advertise them selling cookies on here. I appreciate everyone that has mentioned that they are selling. My girls did well with their presales and will be boothing to reach their goals. So all is good.

steph


----------



## Zoemakes5

21yankees said:


> They are. Don't worry about it. I appreciate the offer. I didn't advertise them selling cookies on here. I appreciate everyone that has mentioned that they are selling. My girls did well with their presales and will be boothing to reach their goals. So all is good.
> 
> steph



I am SOOO sorry!  I had posted a couple of weeks ago that the three of us were selling and then I saw your post on FB and honestly thought you were done (since I know we're on a different time system).  We just got our cookies on Sunday and go through the first week of March.   I was really really really not attempting to take any orders away from your girls!


----------



## 21yankees

Zoemakes5 said:


> I am SOOO sorry!  I had posted a couple of weeks ago that the three of us were selling and then I saw your post on FB and honestly thought you were done (since I know we're on a different time system).  We just got our cookies on Sunday and go through the first week of March.   I was really really really not attempting to take any orders away from your girls!



Like I said no worries. 

steph


----------



## MrsPinup

mmmm...I cannot wait for my cookies to show up.  I ordered from a girl at church a few weeks ago.


----------



## 4fosterkids

Happy Wednesday Diva's!
Katie - way to go on the weight loss!  That is awesome....you'll be in a string bikini on the Wonder    I'm very frustrated with my weight.  I seem to gain 2-3 lbs every 3-4 months every time they up my thyroid meds.  When I saw my Dr. on Monday, he said that shouldn't be happening and to eat less and move more....well DUH!  There's a newsflash!  What stinks is I've been eating the same as always and exercising roughly the same amount each week, so I need to figure something out.  I was thinking of doing WW online, but feel like I already know that program and do alot of it already, plus I don't know if I have the time to do all the online stuff.   I did just buy a new DVD set called Turbo Fire and is alot more cardio then I normally do.  I'm a pilates/power yoga kind of girl along with my exercise bike...so I'm hoping this new plan kick starts some weight loss and toning 
Now...onto cookie talk....LOL!  I am surrounded by girl scouts with my niece, neighbors and patients at my work.  So I've ordered my quota but wanted to give a shout out to all the cookie sellers and wish them good luck in sales   Pisses me off to hear that people are rude.  I love hearing the excited girls asking if we want to buy.  Beats all the other crap people try to sell at my door, thats for sure 
Sending warm thoughts to everybody, during this crazy weather.  I'm so glad I live in So, Calif


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

4fosterkids said:


> Sending warm thoughts to everybody, during this crazy weather.  I'm so glad I live in So, Calif



Me too even though we are expecting a low of 22 tonight.
Do you have a day/time yet for going over to Company D? How about Sunday mid morning?


----------



## QueenDoOver

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Me too even though we are expecting a low of 22 tonight.
> Do you have a day/time yet for going over to Company D? How about Sunday mid morning?



Oh Darn!  I'm going to miss that.  Just can't quite sqeeze everything in


----------



## MrsPinup

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Me too even though we are expecting a low of 22 tonight.
> Do you have a day/time yet for going over to Company D? How about Sunday mid morning?



Is that the Disney warehouse for employees?  If not, what is it?


----------



## LisaCat

Howdy all!  It feels like it's been a long day.  LOL.  I found a picture frame for the exchange today!  YAY!  Got part of the hotel room door sign done.  My cell phone has been acting up and I've been on the phone with tech support TWICE today.  Ugh.  Now I'm just going to take a couple advil and snuggle into bed.  Night!


----------



## DizNee Luver

4 WEEKS!!!!!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

MrsPinup said:


> Is that the Disney warehouse for employees?  If not, what is it?



Yep, Jill took a group over to shop last year.  I'm hoping I can go this year.


----------



## MrsPinup

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Yep, Jill took a group over to shop last year.  I'm hoping I can go this year.



Oh cool.  My best friend was down there training some employees and one of them also worked at DL and took here there.  She said it was amazing.  I was just bummed I didn't get a present 

Yay!!!  In 4 weeks from this minute I will be on the plane flying to DL!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Oh Company D would be a dream for me......love seeing all that kind of stuff!!!     Is there a limit of how many people can go??   I'd like to throw my name into the hat for an opportunity to go!


----------



## sierranevada

Vacation Planning just confirmed we are good to go for F! on Sat 3/5 at 9 pm for 18 lucky ladies!   The tickets will be waiting for me when I check in the Grand.  

I will deposit all the checks on Mon. 2/7 - if that does not work for you, please PM me - I am very flexible!

Steph - 21yankees
Katie - Mamakate
Deb - Jordansmomma
Michelle - zoemakes5
Sierra Nevada - Bridget
Linda - Lullabelle
Bree - Lullabellesdd
Laurie - DizNee Luver
Cheryl - Toocherie
Jill - 4fosterkids
Jodi - Jodi luvs Disney
Capri - disney-super-mom
Jen - MrsPinup
Vicki - bsblgrl23
cccdisney - Becci
Cynthia
Wendy - WendyPooh22
Tammy

4 weeks ladies!!!

Bridget


----------



## MamaKate

DizNee Luver said:


> Oh Company D would be a dream for me......love seeing all that kind of stuff!!!     Is there a limit of how many people can go??   I'd like to throw my name into the hat for an opportunity to go!



Can you throw my name into the hat too Jill (if you are taking people & there is room for me ).  I want to get some Disney trinkets for our Stateroom Host to leave in the room for the kids each night. If I can get a discount, that would be awesome.



sierranevada said:


> Vacation Planning just confirmed we are good to go for F! on Sat 3/5 at 9 pm for 18 lucky ladies!   The tickets will be waiting for me when I check in the Grand.
> 
> I will deposit all the checks on Mon. 2/7 - if that does not work for you, please PM me - I am very flexible!



Yay!!! Thanks for doing this for us Bridgett .


----------



## DizNee Luver

Thanx Bridget!!!  I'm really excited to go.........18 of us all together....that will be a hoot!!


----------



## 4fosterkids

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Me too even though we are expecting a low of 22 tonight.
> Do you have a day/time yet for going over to Company D? How about Sunday mid morning?


I do not think a date/time were set up.  I'm somewhat flexible.  Let me look at the things I'm signed up for and I'll throw out a few options.



DizNee Luver said:


> Oh Company D would be a dream for me......love seeing all that kind of stuff!!!     Is there a limit of how many people can go??   I'd like to throw my name into the hat for an opportunity to go!


There is no limit, but I have to be there when you check out.  Depending on how full the warehouse is, I would plan on at least an hour there, especially if there are alot of Diva's to check out.  



sierranevada said:


> Vacation Planning just confirmed we are good to go for F! on Sat 3/5 at 9 pm for 18 lucky ladies!   The tickets will be waiting for me when I check in the Grand.
> 
> I will deposit all the checks on Mon. 2/7 - if that does not work for you, please PM me - I am very flexible!
> 
> Steph - 21yankees
> Katie - Mamakate
> Deb - Jordansmomma
> Michelle - zoemakes5
> Sierra Nevada - Bridget
> Linda - Lullabelle
> Bree - Lullabellesdd
> Laurie - DizNee Luver
> Cheryl - Toocherie
> Jill - 4fosterkids
> Jodi - Jodi luvs Disney
> Capri - disney-super-mom
> Jen - MrsPinup
> Vicki - bsblgrl23
> cccdisney - Becci
> Cynthia
> Wendy - WendyPooh22
> Tammy
> 
> 4 weeks ladies!!!
> 
> Bridget


Awesome Bridget   Thanks so much for handling this!



MamaKate said:


> Can you throw my name into the hat too Jill (if you are taking people & there is room for me ).  I want to get some Disney trinkets for our Stateroom Host to leave in the room for the kids each night. If I can get a discount, that would be awesome.
> 
> Yay!!! Thanks for doing this for us Bridgett .


No problem Katie!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Thanx Jill......I will look for day & time options to come!!  Is it walking distance to the park or something we have to drive to?


----------



## 4fosterkids

It's a long walk...especially with lots of bags coming back...LOL
In the past we've met at HOJO and drove multiple cars over there.  

So right now it looks like Sunday morning at 10am will work for me- we'll meet at HOJO just to keep it simple.  If there are any girls who cannot do that, I can try to work out another date.  Maybe Thursday after lunch, before the M&G.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

4fosterkids said:


> I do not think a date/time were set up.  I'm somewhat flexible.  Let me look at the things I'm signed up for and I'll throw out a few options.



I thought Sunday morning would work out for everyone since there's nothing much going on then and the BBQ isn't until 1:30.
But maybe Friday between breakfast and lunch would work out too.
What time does it open?
I can fit 3 more people in my car and will be happy to drive a group over.
I really loved going there last trip !


----------



## wendypooh22

sierranevada said:


> Vacation Planning just confirmed we are good to go for F! on Sat 3/5 at 9 pm for 18 lucky ladies!   The tickets will be waiting for me when I check in the Grand.
> 
> I will deposit all the checks on Mon. 2/7 - if that does not work for you, please PM me - I am very flexible!
> 
> Steph - 21yankees
> Katie - Mamakate
> Deb - Jordansmomma
> Michelle - zoemakes5
> Sierra Nevada - Bridget
> Linda - Lullabelle
> Bree - Lullabellesdd
> Laurie - DizNee Luver
> Cheryl - Toocherie
> Jill - 4fosterkids
> Jodi - Jodi luvs Disney
> Capri - disney-super-mom
> Jen - MrsPinup
> Vicki - bsblgrl23
> cccdisney - Becci
> Cynthia
> Wendy - WendyPooh22
> Tammy
> 
> 4 weeks ladies!!!
> 
> Bridget



Thank you Bridget!!! 

I too would love to go to Company D.  My backseat is a little tight, but I could bring a group over too.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

My post came up before I saw yours. lol


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

4fosterkids said:


> It's a long walk...especially with lots of bags coming back...LOL
> In the past we've met at HOJO and drove multiple cars over there.
> 
> So right now it looks like Sunday morning at 10am will work for me- we'll meet at HOJO just to keep it simple.  If there are any girls who cannot do that, I can try to work out another date.  Maybe Thursday after lunch, before the M&G.



Sunday at 10am works for me.  We should still have plenty of time for the BBQ.


----------



## Queenbillabong

Hope you all find some cute stuff at Company D.  Last year, Jill was kind enough to pick up this for me:






Thank you, Jane, for getting it first so I could see it and want it


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Queenbillabong said:


> Hope you all find some cute stuff at Company D.  Last year, Jill was kind enough to pick up this for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Jane, for getting it first so I could see it and want it



That's cute!  Was it really cheap?


----------



## DizNee Luver

4fosterkids said:


> It's a long walk...especially with lots of bags coming back...LOL
> In the past we've met at HOJO and drove multiple cars over there.
> 
> So right now it looks like Sunday morning at 10am will work for me- we'll meet at HOJO just to keep it simple.  If there are any girls who cannot do that, I can try to work out another date.  Maybe Thursday after lunch, before the M&G.



Sounds great!!  I'll pencil it in to my schedule!!  I will be car-less, so will need a ride.


----------



## Queenbillabong

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> That's cute!  Was it really cheap?



It was $6 - cute and cheap


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Hi everyone 

Jill - if there is still room I'd like to join the Company D shopping spree.


----------



## yourMaire83

I have been trying to get a friend to come with me on this trip, but it looks like it'll just be me. I'm completely new to these Diva trips. Id be flying in, arriving at 4pm Thursday, leaving at 6pm Monday. 

I need a roommate, and it would be awesome if someone could be bribed with the promise of some free drinks to pick me up at the airport. I've never even been to Disneyland (only WDW)! ANYONE HAVE ROOM FOR A ROOMIE?


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

yourMaire83 said:


> I have been trying to get a friend to come with me on this trip, but it looks like it'll just be me. I'm completely new to these Diva trips. Id be flying in, arriving at 4pm Thursday, leaving at 6pm Monday.
> 
> I need a roommate, and it would be awesome if someone could be bribed with the promise of some free drinks to pick me up at the airport. I've never even been to Disneyland (only WDW)! ANYONE HAVE ROOM FOR A ROOMIE?


 
Are you flying in to LAX or Orange County?


----------



## yourMaire83

Mary Jo said:


> Are you flying in to LAX or Orange County?



Looking at LAX, not booked yet, just ready to book.


----------



## Zoemakes5

VintageDisneyRules said:


> I thought Sunday morning would work out for everyone since there's nothing much going on then and the BBQ isn't until 1:30.
> But maybe Friday between breakfast and lunch would work out too.
> What time does it open?
> I can fit 3 more people in my car and will be happy to drive a group over.
> I really loved going there last trip !



Please add me to the list< and I should be able to drive at least 3ore....4 more if scrunched, 6 more if i have the van


----------



## tinkermell

yourMaire83 said:


> I have been trying to get a friend to come with me on this trip, but it looks like it'll just be me. I'm completely new to these Diva trips. Id be flying in, arriving at 4pm Thursday, leaving at 6pm Monday.
> 
> I need a roommate, and it would be awesome if someone could be bribed with the promise of some free drinks to pick me up at the airport. I've never even been to Disneyland (only WDW)! ANYONE HAVE ROOM FOR A ROOMIE?



Hi Marie!

Welcome again! 

There are a couple of ladies still looking for roomies I think. Look on the first page. Also try and sign up for some meals and events. I think there is room for most of the meals yet. Especially if they are not table seating. Look to the person in charge of that meal, and PM them if you are interested. If it is just counter service, there will be no problem of course. 

Would you be interested in playing in the scavenger hunt? We still have a few spots open for that, and we can plug you into a team. 

Melody


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

yourMaire83 said:


> I have been trying to get a friend to come with me on this trip, but it looks like it'll just be me. I'm completely new to these Diva trips. Id be flying in, arriving at 4pm Thursday, leaving at 6pm Monday.
> 
> I need a roommate, and it would be awesome if someone could be bribed with the promise of some free drinks to pick me up at the airport. I've never even been to Disneyland (only WDW)! ANYONE HAVE ROOM FOR A ROOMIE?



Welcome Marie ! You're going to have a great time, especially if you do the Scavy Hunt ! You'll love it !!


----------



## CoMickey

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> That's cute!  Was it really cheap?



That was our scavenger hunt team hat...Jane and I wore them last year.  I think it was really cheap like $6 at the most.

Jill I'd like to tag along this year. I missed the chance last year.  I'll have my car too with plenty of room if needed.


----------



## tinkermell

Wow Jill! 

You have a lot of *"taggers!"*


----------



## 4fosterkids

tinkermell said:


> Wow Jill!
> 
> You have a lot of *"taggers!"*



LOL...I was thinking the same thing Mel.  I can't remember how many I took last time...I think 10-12?  I can't remember.  I'll ask them if there is a max, in a single visit...just in case.  
I can just see me showing up with me and 45 of my closest friends...LOL


----------



## deesquared

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Steph, please add Sarah and I to the Billy show lunch .




Yay!  More Billy fans!  My mom is excited to see Billy for the first time on this trip.


----------



## Zoemakes5

Steph, It looks like my friend Juliette will only be joining us for Saturday for the day/evening.  She won't be doing anything else, so can you please remove her from any other activities?  Hopefully that will open up spaces for others!


----------



## sierranevada

DizNee Luver said:


> Thanx Bridget!!!  I'm really excited to go.........18 of us all together....that will be a hoot!!



Yeah - wonder if they will give us our own section!!!


----------



## yourMaire83

tinkermell said:


> Hi Marie!
> 
> Welcome again!
> 
> There are a couple of ladies still looking for roomies I think. Look on the first page. Also try and sign up for some meals and events. I think there is room for most of the meals yet. Especially if they are not table seating. Look to the person in charge of that meal, and PM them if you are interested. If it is just counter service, there will be no problem of course.
> 
> Would you be interested in playing in the scavenger hunt? We still have a few spots open for that, and we can plug you into a team.
> 
> Melody



Thanks, I just PMed the 3 ladies listed as still looking for a roomie. I would like to do the scavenger hunt! How do I find a team? Also, I'm a CS dining type of gal, so I probably won't be signing up for more than one TS meal


----------



## toocherie

sierranevada said:


> Vacation Planning just confirmed we are good to go for F! on Sat 3/5 at 9 pm for 18 lucky ladies!   The tickets will be waiting for me when I check in the Grand.



Awesome!  Do we still have to check in that evening?

and you can deposit my check anytime!


----------



## sierranevada

toocherie said:


> Awesome!  Do we still have to check in that evening?
> 
> and you can deposit my check anytime!



Yes we do.  I am hoping one or two people will go with me to check in that evening.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

yourMaire83 said:


> Thanks, I just PMed the 3 ladies listed as still looking for a roomie. I would like to do the scavenger hunt! How do I find a team? Also, I'm a CS dining type of gal, so I probably won't be signing up for more than one TS meal



Mel will add you to a team.
What are CS and TS meals?    It's probably obvious but my brain isn't working tonight.


----------



## 4fosterkids

counter service
table service


----------



## LisaCat

DizNee Luver said:


> Oh Company D would be a dream for me......love seeing all that kind of stuff!!!     Is there a limit of how many people can go??   I'd like to throw my name into the hat for an opportunity to go!



Wow.  You and me both!  LOL


----------



## jordansmomma

Jill if there is room I would love to go to Company D. 

Bridgette thanks, you can deposit my check anytime.


----------



## LisaCat

4fosterkids said:


> It's a long walk...especially with lots of bags coming back...LOL
> In the past we've met at HOJO and drove multiple cars over there.
> 
> So right now it looks like Sunday morning at 10am will work for me- we'll meet at HOJO just to keep it simple.  If there are any girls who cannot do that, I can try to work out another date.  Maybe Thursday after lunch, before the M&G.



<gasp>  REALLY????!!!!    Sunday would TOTALLY ROCK... I'd love to go.....  I'm sure Trish would too!  Our flight gets in Thursday around noon, so we could do Thursday afternoon too.....


----------



## LisaCat

yourMaire83 said:


> Thanks, I just PMed the 3 ladies listed as still looking for a roomie. I would like to do the scavenger hunt! How do I find a team? Also, I'm a CS dining type of gal, so I probably won't be signing up for more than one TS meal



Trish and I need more on our scavvy hunt team.  We are the "Sunshine Queens".  So far, it's just the two of us on our team....  And it's our first Diva trip too!


----------



## karylrocks

I would love to go to Company D as well! Also trying to find time for a Billy show and Aladdin - so much to do!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

4fosterkids said:


> counter service
> table service



Makes perfect sense now.


----------



## lulubelle

Mary Jo said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Jill - if there is still room I'd like to join the Company D shopping spree.



I guess I will be Diva #20 to jump on the Company D bandwagon.  I haven't been there in over two years (since DD worked there).  I can drive too, but to tell the truth would rather not!  But I do have an SUV and know precisely how to get there.  



sierranevada said:


> Yeah - wonder if they will give us our own section!!!



Bridget, I volunteer to stand in line with you.  But am thinking we won't be one of the first in line due to the SH.  But it's all good, I am really looking forward to it with our big group!  Thank you again for arranging this event.

And welcome (back) Marie.  Can't wait to meet you.


----------



## Belle Ella

Just dropping in. Kind of exciting to hear the plans for the Fantasmic dessert seating (absolutely *loved* it last September -- and not just because that was the night I 'met' my BF). And the Company D group. I never even knew about that until today. Kind of sad I'll be missing both, but it's all well that ends well.

I'm actually pretty excited. I'm back in school (studying early childhood education) and we were talking about our final curriculum project in class today for later in the semester and we get to do anything under the sun we want. Someone in a previous class jet set through Europe. Needless to say, mine will be incorporating Disney somehow. We wont find out more details on the project for a few more weeks. And it turns out someone in my class was at DLR at the same time as me at the end of January and another will be there next week (saw her Disney D&B purse and got all excited).


----------



## MommyWithDreams

Belle Ella said:


> Just dropping in. Kind of exciting to hear the plans for the Fantasmic dessert seating (absolutely *loved* it last September -- and not just because that was the night I 'met' my BF). And the Company D group. I never even knew about that until today. Kind of sad I'll be missing both, but it's all well that ends well.
> 
> I'm actually pretty excited. I'm back in school (studying early childhood education) and we were talking about our final curriculum project in class today for later in the semester and we get to do anything under the sun we want. Someone in a previous class jet set through Europe. Needless to say, mine will be incorporating Disney somehow. We wont find out more details on the project for a few more weeks. And it turns out someone in my class was at DLR at the same time as me at the end of January and another will be there next week (saw her Disney D&B purse and got all excited).



I studied ECE too.  I loved it. I taught preschool for 7 years. Such a rewarding career. You final project will be a blast, especially incorporating Disney. I remember doing a research paper on SIDS then a group project on Kindergarten Readiness. Are you wanting to teach?


----------



## sierranevada

lulubelle said:


> Bridget, I volunteer to stand in line with you.  But am thinking we won't be one of the first in line due to the SH.  But it's all good, I am really looking forward to it with our big group!  Thank you again for arranging this event.



Thanks Linda - that would be great.  I also figured we wouldn't be first - will be interesting to see how the seat us all.

Bridget


----------



## QueenDoOver

LisaCat said:


> <gasp>  REALLY????!!!!    Sunday would TOTALLY ROCK... I'd love to go.....  I'm sure Trish would too!  Our flight gets in Thursday around noon, so we could do Thursday afternoon too.....



Wow, a Thurs trip is possible?  If that works out, I would love to go!


----------



## karylrocks

I am getting ready to send our final list of participants for names tags. I am going to be away on vacation starting Wednesday night for 10 days without access to internet, so I want to get the list to Callie so they can create the file for me to print when I get back. Please check the list to make sure you are on there and everything is spelled correctly - let me know before Wednesday if I need to make changes.

*Laurie - 	DizNee Luver
Cheryl -  	toocherie
Melody - 	tinkermell
Jen - 	farmgirljen
Sara - 	limace
Katie - 	MamaKate
Sarah - 	MotoXPrincess99
Wendy - 	Wendypooh22
Tammy
Trudi - 	VintageDisneyRules
Capri - 	disney-super-mom
Linda - 	lulubelle
Bree - 	lulubellesDD
Vicki - 	CoMickey
Dianna - 	deesquared
Sheila
Jill - 	4fosterkids
Chris - 	Califgirl
Deb - 	jordansmomma
Cristabel - 	disney-inspired
Tracey - 	QueenDoOver
Carrie
Rochelle - 	eatmypixiedust
Lisa - 	lisacat
Trish
Patty - 	katieandmattsmom
Jen - 	MrsPinup
Mary Jo - 	Mary Jo
Kelly - 	Daisuke
Becci - 	cccdisney
Cynthia
Steph - 	21yankees
Vicki - 	bsblgrl23
Jodi - 	Jodi Luvs Disney
Michelle - 	Zoemakes5
Juliette
Marnie - 	MaiynaMouse
Bridget - 	sierranevada
Kathy - 	SKWDW
Carol - 	karylrocks
Jessica -	Belle Ella
Janelle - MommyWithDreams
Marie - 	yourMaire83*


----------



## sierranevada

Carol - you can take Marnie off the list.  She had to cancel because of a family illness.

Mine looks great - thanks!

Have a wonderful vacation.


----------



## toocherie

karylrocks said:


> I am getting ready to send our final list of participants for names tags. I am going to be away on vacation starting Wednesday night for 10 days without access to internet, so I want to get the list to Callie so they can create the file for me to print when I get back. Please check the list to make sure you are on there and everything is spelled correctly - let me know before Wednesday if I need to make changes.
> 
> *Laurie - 	DizNee Luver
> Cheryl -  	toocherie
> Melody - 	tinkermell
> Jen - 	farmgirljen
> Sara - 	limace
> Katie - 	MamaKate
> Sarah - 	MotoXPrincess99
> Wendy - 	Wendypooh22
> Tammy
> Trudi - 	VintageDisneyRules
> Capri - 	disney-super-mom
> Linda - 	lulubelle
> Bree - 	lulubellesDD
> Vicki - 	CoMickey
> Dianna - 	deesquared
> Sheila
> Jill - 	4fosterkids
> Chris - 	Califgirl
> Deb - 	jordansmomma
> Cristabel - 	disney-inspired
> Tracey - 	QueenDoOver
> Carrie
> Rochelle - 	eatmypixiedust
> Lisa - 	lisacat
> Trish
> Patty - 	katieandmattsmom
> Jen - 	MrsPinup
> Mary Jo - 	Mary Jo
> Kelly - 	Daisuke
> Becci - 	cccdisney
> Cynthia
> Steph - 	21yankees
> Vicki - 	bsblgrl23
> Jodi - 	Jodi Luvs Disney
> Michelle - 	Zoemakes5
> Juliette
> Marnie - 	MaiynaMouse
> Bridget - 	sierranevada
> Kathy - 	SKWDW
> Carol - 	karylrocks
> Jessica -	Belle Ella
> Janelle - MommyWithDreams
> Marie - 	yourMaire83*



Carol:  if you wouldn't mind adding three or four:  they aren't going on the ladies trip, but we all are going on a trip to WDW later that month and would like to wear these as a group:

Tina-BillyFan
Stacie- stacielee
Callie -DangerMouse
Kendall
Courtney-prettyprincessbelle

Since Callie is on the "extras" I don't think she will mind adding them!


----------



## mommaU4

karylrocks said:


> I am getting ready to send our final list of participants for names tags. I am going to be away on vacation starting Wednesday night for 10 days without access to internet, so I want to get the list to Callie so they can create the file for me to print when I get back. Please check the list to make sure you are on there and everything is spelled correctly - let me know before Wednesday if I need to make changes.


I'd like one, Carol. They are just too cute, and I need to add it to my collection.  Thanks!!! 



Looks like plans are really flying now!! So fun. And Company D sounds awesome. I know last time those who went scored some great deals on some really cute items.


Is everyone arriving on Thursday, or is anyone showing up early this year on Wednesday?


----------



## Queenbillabong

Carol - I've asked for one as well plus a new plastic holder.  If you let me know what you need for postage, that would be great


----------



## stacielee

Queenbillabong said:


> Carol - I've asked for one as well plus a new plastic holder.  If you let me know what you need for postage, that would be great



Let's add Heather too, her screen name is LittleBlackRaincloud.  Carol or Callie, if you want to mail them to me, I can get them to Heather, Theresa and Beth later this month when I see them!  Thanks so much!!!

I don't think Heather needs the plastic holder.  I don't either.


----------



## Queenbillabong

stacielee said:


> Let's add Heather too, her screen name is LittleBlackRaincloud.  Carol or Callie, if you want to mail them to me, I can get them to Heather, Theresa and Beth later this month when I see them!  Thanks so much!!!



Woo hoo


----------



## QueenDoOver

If we could add Carrie's disboard name to her nametag.

She is PokemomPrincess

Thanks very much!

Also, Bridget, got you message re Walt's Footsteps Tour.  Thanks so much!  I am really excited about going on that.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Mel, empty your PM box please.


----------



## Zoemakes5

karylrocks said:


> *Laurie - 	DizNee Luver
> 
> Michelle - 	Zoemakes5
> Juliette
> *



Juliette's DIS name is Juliette22  Mine looks great!  Thanks so much for doing this, both to you and to Callie et al!


----------



## MommyWithDreams

All my info is great. Any possibilities of getting it mailed to me since I'll be there the whole week? I can pay for postage if needed.


----------



## BillyFan

toocherie said:


> Carol:  if you wouldn't mind adding three or four:  they aren't going on the ladies trip, but we all are going on a trip to WDW later that month and would like to wear these as a group:
> 
> Tina-BillyFan
> Stacie- stacielee
> Callie -DangerMouse
> Kendall
> Courtney-prettyprincessbelle
> 
> Since Callie is on the "extras" I don't think she will mind adding them!



Yes, I would love one!  I also need a plastic holder, if that's ok.


----------



## bsblgrl23

Hi y'all!!!!!
Ok here is my loooooooooooooong post answering questions and making requests 
KARLY-My names look awesome! Thanks so much for doing them.  I am also trying to fit Billy in and I *HAVE* to do Aladdin!  Let's see if we can work something out together.  Have a fabulous vacation!!!

As for Company D I would like to be the 635,425,719 diva to join in and if we could do a Thursday afteroon run I would be beyond happy!  Like Tracey said we get in about 1:30p so it would be perfect for us.

Bridget- thanks for taking on the F! dessert. I will stand with you since we will be spending the day together anyway for the SH.  Unless you are totally tired of me by then.     Oh and cash my check whenever.

Ok so I think I have money out to all that need it but I think I spaced on the whole SH.  Someone PM me and let me know who to contact before I get on the naughty list.  

I think I am done now...... 
Have a fantabulous weekend and  GO PACK GO!!!!!!


----------



## karylrocks

sierranevada said:


> Carol - you can take Marnie off the list.  She had to cancel because of a family illness.






toocherie said:


> Carol:  if you wouldn't mind adding three or four:  they aren't going on the ladies trip, but we all are going on a trip to WDW later that month and would like to wear these as a group:
> 
> Tina-BillyFan
> Stacie- stacielee
> Callie -DangerMouse
> Kendall
> Courtney-prettyprincessbelle






mommaU4 said:


> I'd like one, Carol. They are just too cute, and I need to add it to my collection.  Thanks!!!






Queenbillabong said:


> Carol - I've asked for one as well plus a new plastic holder.  If you let me know what you need for postage, that would be great






stacielee said:


> Let's add Heather too, her screen name is LittleBlackRaincloud.  Carol or Callie, if you want to mail them to me, I can get them to Heather, Theresa and Beth later this month when I see them!  Thanks so much!!!


 When do you need them? The earliest I can send would be Feb. 22.



QueenDoOver said:


> If we could add Carrie's disboard name to her nametag. She is PokemomPrincess






Zoemakes5 said:


> Juliette's DIS name is Juliette22  Mine looks great!  Thanks so much for doing this, both to you and to Callie et al!






MommyWithDreams said:


> All my info is great. Any possibilities of getting it mailed to me since I'll be there the whole week? I can pay for postage if needed.


 Send me your address



BillyFan said:


> Yes, I would love one!  I also need a plastic holder, if that's ok.


----------



## MrsPinup

I would love to get on the Company D bandwagon if possible.  When you were talking about it before, I thought you were all going this weekend....not Diva weekend.  

We are prepping for a fun weekend over here.  My DS7 becomes my DS8 tomorrow!  Tahoe actually put himself to bed early tonight.  He must want to rest up for celebrating


----------



## tinkermell

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Mel, empty your PM box please.


Done!


----------



## sierranevada

QueenDoOver said:


> Also, Bridget, got you message re Walt's Footsteps Tour.  Thanks so much!  I am really excited about going on that.



Me too!  I have always wanted to do the tour and could not find anyone to do it with me!




bsblgrl23 said:


> Bridget- thanks for taking on the F! dessert. I will stand with you since we will be spending the day together anyway for the SH.  Unless you are totally tired of me by then.     Oh and cash my check whenever.



That would be great!  Linda offered also so with three of us, we can send someone to get us snacks/dinner.  I'm thinking bacon wrapped asparagus skewer from Bengal BBQ - yummy!!

Is it March yet???


----------



## sierranevada

I think I have the most current posting with everyone's flight info - it is hard to find with some many pages in this thread.  Thought I would repost to see if anyone else wants to try to find someone to share a ride with:

Airport Ride Sharing Information
(copy, paste, add your info, & repost if you want to try to share a ride with someone)

Name--------Airport---------Arrival---------Departure
Bridget--------SNA--------3/3 2:11 pm------3/6 6:00 pm
Carol----------SNA--------3/3 9:30 am------3/6 7:00 pm
Capri----------SNA--------3/3 11:08 am-----3/6 6:00pm
Debra---------SNA--------3/3 11:08 am-----3/6 6:00pm
Jodi-----------SNA--------3/3 4:00 pm------3/6 2:10 pm
Lisa & Trish----SNA--------3/3 12:10 pm-----3/7 2:10 pm
Jen-----------SNA---------3/3 10:50am-----3/6 9:25pm
Tracey & Carrie-SNA-------3/3 1:12pm-----3/5 8:00PM
Vicki----------- SNA-------3/3 1:12pm----- 3/7 6:00pm

Capri and Debra - my return flight got rescheduled and it looks like we leave at the same time.  Do you guys want to share a taxi?  Where are you staying?


----------



## DizNee Luver

Airport Ride Sharing Information
(copy, paste, add your info, & repost if you want to try to share a ride with someone)

Name--------Airport---------Arrival---------Departure
Bridget--------SNA--------3/3 2:11 pm------3/6 6:00 pm
Carol----------SNA--------3/3 9:30 am------3/6 7:00 pm
Laurie---------SNA--------3/3 9:30am-------  
Capri----------SNA--------3/3 11:08 am-----3/6 6:00pm
Debra---------SNA--------3/3 11:08 am-----3/6 6:00pm
Jodi-----------SNA--------3/3 4:00 pm------3/6 2:10 pm
Lisa & Trish----SNA--------3/3 12:10 pm-----3/7 2:10 pm
Jen-----------SNA---------3/3 10:50am-----3/6 9:25pm
Tracey & Carrie-SNA-------3/3 1:12pm-----3/5 8:00PM
Vicki----------- SNA-------3/3 1:12pm----- 3/7 6:00pm

I'm on the same flight as Carol arriving around 9:30am on Thursday!!


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

Hi Everyone -

I feel like I've been gone for weeks.  I think I've caught up on all the posts.

*Bridget* - I'll head over to F! with you too.  We can just go over after the SH.  I'm still trying to come up with name tags.  My friend wasn't too receptive to helping but we'll come up with something.

*Carol* - Thanks for the PM about the hotel.  I'll cancel today.

*Bree* - Totally flaked about the SH.  Sorry.  I'll PM you for your address.

*Marie* - Did you decide with airport you're flying into?  I'm coming into Orange County at about 4 pm and we could share a taxi if you pick that airport.  I'm so mad I have to come late - darn work 

*Shopping* -  I would love to go shopping on Sunday but I'm not sure I'll have time since I have to leave so early on Sunday.  My flight is at 2 pm so I need to probably need to get a taxi at about 12:30.  This would be cutting it too close, right?

*Phone Cards* -  I'm going to be double checking my info this weekend and re-posting the list.  If you haven't sent me info yet, please PM it to me soon.  Thanks.

I hope that everyone has a great weekend.  It's pretty busy for me (fun stuff though) crab feed tonight and Super Bowl Party tomorrow.  The trip is getting close and I'm getting way excited.

Jodi


----------



## karylrocks

sierranevada said:


> Capri and Debra - my return flight got rescheduled and it looks like we leave at the same time.  Do you guys want to share a taxi?  Where are you staying?


And my flight is 1 hour after yours. I could also share the taxi with you - probably wouldn't have to leave any earlier than I would have taking the bus or shuttle.


----------



## sierranevada

karylrocks said:


> And my flight is 1 hour after yours. I could also share the taxi with you - probably wouldn't have to leave any earlier than I would have taking the bus or shuttle.



Sounds great!


----------



## QueenDoOver

sierranevada said:


> I think I have the most current posting with everyone's flight info - it is hard to find with some many pages in this thread.  Thought I would repost to see if anyone else wants to try to find someone to share a ride with:
> 
> Airport Ride Sharing Information
> (copy, paste, add your info, & repost if you want to try to share a ride with someone)
> 
> Name--------Airport---------Arrival---------Departure
> Bridget--------SNA--------3/3 2:11 pm------3/6 6:00 pm
> Carol----------SNA--------3/3 9:30 am------3/6 7:00 pm
> Capri----------SNA--------3/3 11:08 am-----3/6 6:00pm
> Debra---------SNA--------3/3 11:08 am-----3/6 6:00pm
> Jodi-----------SNA--------3/3 4:00 pm------3/6 2:10 pm
> Lisa & Trish----SNA--------3/3 12:10 pm-----3/7 2:10 pm
> Jen-----------SNA---------3/3 10:50am-----3/6 9:25pm
> Tracey & Carrie-SNA-------3/3 1:12pm-----3/5 8:00PM
> Vicki----------- SNA-------3/3 1:12pm----- 3/7 6:00pm
> 
> Capri and Debra - my return flight got rescheduled and it looks like we leave at the same time.  Do you guys want to share a taxi?  Where are you staying?



Do you gals riding with me want to take a Limo?  $65 and tip instead of $40.  We have room for more if anyone else is arriving at same time.

T


----------



## stacielee

karylrocks said:


> When do you need them? The earliest I can send would be Feb. 22.



That would be fine.  I asked Beth if she just wants them sent to her and we can get them from her.  Looks like Theresa is the only one who wants a plastic holder but I'm making sure.  Be back soon to let you know.  

Thanks Carol!!  So sorry we're going to miss you at MA in April


----------



## jordansmomma

sierranevada said:


> I think I have the most current posting with everyone's flight info - it is hard to find with some many pages in this thread.  Thought I would repost to see if anyone else wants to try to find someone to share a ride with:
> 
> Airport Ride Sharing Information
> (copy, paste, add your info, & repost if you want to try to share a ride with someone)
> 
> Name--------Airport---------Arrival---------Departure
> Bridget--------SNA--------3/3 2:11 pm------3/6 6:00 pm
> Carol----------SNA--------3/3 9:30 am------3/6 7:00 pm
> Capri----------SNA--------3/3 11:08 am-----3/6 6:00pm
> Debra---------SNA--------3/3 11:08 am-----3/6 6:00pm
> Jodi-----------SNA--------3/3 4:00 pm------3/6 2:10 pm
> Lisa & Trish----SNA--------3/3 12:10 pm-----3/7 2:10 pm
> Jen-----------SNA---------3/3 10:50am-----3/6 9:25pm
> Tracey & Carrie-SNA-------3/3 1:12pm-----3/5 8:00PM
> Vicki----------- SNA-------3/3 1:12pm----- 3/7 6:00pm
> 
> Capri and Debra - my return flight got rescheduled and it looks like we leave at the same time.  Do you guys want to share a taxi?  Where are you staying?



I am staying at the Grand & I think Capri is too.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

I just had to post this for Callie and Tina. 
This is from our last visit.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kI_uWaXpuwQ


----------



## karylrocks

I will soon be sending out info regarding the photopass to those who have contacted me:

Vicki
Laurie
Steph
Lisa
Linda
Sarah
Wendy
Dianne

Anyone else please PM me if you are interested.


----------



## yourMaire83

Anyone flying into LAX or Long Beach?

Also, I'm still looking for roomies  I'm wanting to stay at the Carousel Inn, I think.

Diva Roommate Questionnaire 

1. Are you a smoker or non-smoker? *non-smoker*
2. Drinker or non-drinker? *not really a drinker*
3. Do you snore? *nope*
4. Do you prefer to sleep in a cold room or a warmer room? *lukewarm to cold* 
5. Do you party all night and sleep till noon? Or do you prefer to go to bed early and be there when the rope drops? *I stay up late and wake early.  I don't mind going to bed early, when everyone else does. I am a quiet person, but I enjoy being around loud ones.*
6. Would you be willing to stay off-site to cut costs, or are you a Disney hotel ONLY type of person? *I don't really have a preference. I just want to come on the trip!  It would be nice to chip in less than $60 per night*
7. What days are you planning to arrive and depart on? *Thursday-Monday, and coming to the Meet & Greet *
8. What area of the US are you from? *I'm from Naples, FL but I currently reside in Draper, Utah*
9. How much time do you need to get ready in the morning? *I shower in the bathroom, and then put on my makeup sitting on the bed.  So, not a bathroom hog at all.*
10. What is your age? *28*


----------



## cccdisney

yourMaire83 said:


> Anyone flying into LAX or Long Beach?
> 
> Also, I'm still looking for roomies  I'm wanting to stay at the Carousel Inn, I think.



My friend Cynthia and I are flying into LAX.   We are arriving on Thur at 1:05 pm (flying Virgin America).   Our flight leaves on Sunday afternoon at 4:45pm.  

We haven't decided on a shuttle yet.  We are also seriously considering renting a small car.


----------



## sierranevada

jordansmomma said:


> I am staying at the Grand & I think Capri is too.



Perfect!  Carol mentioned maybe coming with us - her flight is one hour after ours.  

Carol - where are you staying?  Looks like the three of us are at the Grand.


----------



## MrsPinup

Just wanted to say hello and bump us back up to the top.


----------



## tinkermell

Tomorrow is the day, we start our big fundraiser! 

We have sliced and seasoned 3 tons of steak.  

I am already tired, and it hasn't even begun yet. 

Everyone else have a great week. I will catch up when I can.


----------



## DizNee Luver

You're quite a woman Melody!!!  Good luck with the fundraiser & I hope it's a huge success & you get some much needed rest at the conclusion of it!!!


----------



## 21yankees

21yankees said:


> *I will be putting together schedule tags/cards (haven't decided which yet) for everyone that is coming on the trip. These cards help remind you what's going on and can make a nice momento from the trip.*
> 
> Here is our preliminary schedule:
> 
> Thursday(3 Mar 10) - lime green shirt
> 1 pm - Rancho - lunch for those that arrive at the park early
> 5-9ish pm - Carousel Inn & Suites - Meet & Greet
> 
> Friday (4 Mar 10) - pink (any shade) shirt
> Breakfast -
> Princess Photo - right when Fantasy Faire opens (that way we're not waiting too long)
> It's a Small World
> Lunch - WoC picnic/Carnation Cafe-1210/Billy Hillbilly & the Hillbillies-100
> 
> Dinner - Napa-530/Ariels WOC dinner/WoC picnic (if you save your food for later)
> Late show of WoC
> 
> Saturday (5 Mar 10) - purple castle shirt
> Breakfast  Carnation Cafe-0800
> Pirates of the Carribean - *TIME???*
> Walk in Walt's Steps Tour - 9:30 am - 12:30 pm
> Lunch - Plaza Inn
> Group Photo in front of castle - 1:00 pm
> Scavenger Hunt -1:30 pm
> Dinner - Pacific Wharf for dinner & prizes followed by Cove Bar _Can we do this with Fantasmic?_
> Fantasmic/Dessert - *What time do we need to be in line for our seats? What time do we need to pick up our tickets*
> Fireworks
> 
> Sunday (6 Mar 10) Black Pirate (from last year) or Black Shirt
> Breakfast -Riverbelle Terrace _What time?_
> Jungle Cruise
> Lunch -BBQ at 130
> Dinner - WoC dinner or Cafe Orleans _What time for these?_
> Fireworks
> Fantasmic
> 
> Monday (7 Mar 10) Tye Dye Shirt
> Breakfast - for those still here, where???



Please take a look at this and offer your opinions for the questions above.

Thank
Steph


----------



## sierranevada

21yankees said:


> Please take a look at this and offer your opinions for the questions above.
> 
> Thank
> Steph



Myself, Linda, Vicki & Jodi will be heading over to check the group in for Fantasmic! right after the scavy hunt prizes - we hope to be there around 7 pm.  The rest of the group needs to be there at 8:30 to be seated.


----------



## MamaKate

Hi everyone .

*Mel*~ Good luck with the fundraiser .

*Steph*~ Everything looks good to me, but then again my brain is functioning properly right now so I could be overlooking something .  Maybe a time should be discussed for POC ride???



So yesterday I took my daughter shopping and when I came back out to my car, someone stole 2 of my rims and the Toyota emblem off the grill of my car .  That's what I get for shopping in the ghetto .  My car isn't the nicest in the world and now it's even worse.  So this week I'm going to the repair shop to get the emblem replaced and then I have to try and track down 2 rims to match the others .  I hope I can find them because I don't want to have to buy 4 new rims.

Besides that things are good .


----------



## DizNee Luver

That's horrible about your car!!!!  I guess on the bright side....they didn't take the whole thing!

Thanx Bridget & crew for volunteering to do the check-in!!!

POTC........with an 8am breakfast for some & a 9:30 tour for some.......I'd say 9am.....gives people time to eat & the others time to get to the tour????  Just throwing a time out there........feel free to discuss!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

DizNee Luver said:


> POTC........with an 8am breakfast for some & a 9:30 tour for some.......I'd say 9am.....gives people time to eat & the others time to get to the tour????  Just throwing a time out there........feel free to discuss!!



That would work if there about a 5 minute wait time, the ride is close to 15 minutes . Also they want you at the tour a bit early for check in and to get your headphones. Might be tight.


----------



## tinkermell

*Katie*, So sorry to hear about your car.  I keep forgetting to tell you how cool that is about Devin and the honor he was given to play with the best of the best. No wonder when he was injured, the coaches were a tad upset, and willing to do anything to get him well again. 

Just for everyone's information, we took in $*49,000.00* today!!!!!!! 

Tomorrow should be even a better day. 

Thought I'd let you know that the "blingy" tees are coming along.  

*Steph*, the schedule looks good to me.


----------



## DizNee Luver

AWESOME Melody!!!!!!!!!!   $49 Grand.....Impressive!!!


----------



## Zoemakes5

Katie, so very sorry about your car!!!  That stinks!  
Mel, WOW on the fundraiser!  
Steph, the schedule looks good so far!


----------



## karylrocks

Photopass info has been sent to everyone on my list. If you did not receive it and are interested, I can add you when I get back. I am leaving in 3 hours for my Caribbean vacation  so can answer questions when I get back on February 20.


----------



## MamaKate

*Quick Update:*

*To all those who sent me checks for the Meet & Greet, I will be depositing the checks this Friday or Saturday.  If this causes a problem for you, please send me a PM .*

*And now for the naughty list LOL:*

-Cheryl
-Califgirl - Chris (tentative)
-farmgirljen - Jen
-limace - Sara


I'm assuming that Jen & Sara aren't attending since they have been MIA and haven't responded to my PM's, but hopefully they'll pop in and let us they are still coming .


----------



## toocherie

Katie:  I just paypal'd you.

Please take me off the naughty list!


----------



## DizNee Luver

karylrocks said:


> Photopass info has been sent to everyone on my list. If you did not receive it and are interested, I can add you when I get back. I am leaving in 3 hours for my Caribbean vacation  so can answer questions when I get back on February 20.



Have a wonderful time on your trip Carol!!!!!  See ya back on the boards in a few weeks!!!!!!


----------



## MrsPinup

Melody~  You are amazing!  Good luck!
Katie~ What a bummer - some people are just rotten.  I hope they really needed 2 rims and an emblem....

So....I learned of an amazing job opportunity a few minutes ago.  When I graduated with my BA in Deaf Studies, the plan was to go to a credential program and become an ASL 1 or 2 teacher in high school.  Well that job exactly has opened up in my area at a local private Christian high school.  I don't even need to be credentialed!  I am very active in my own church and volunteer my time with the  high school (specifically in charge of freshman girls) ministry.  Please, please, keep me in your thoughts and prayers while I see if I can get an interview and possibly the position.  My excitement is crazy!!!  This makes my week so much better.  

My emotions have been up and down this week; my ex-bestie's husband died of a drug overdose on Saturday night.  He and I went to school together, his sister and I are friends, and I was still friends with his friends and on good terms with him.  (The ex bestie just stopped talking to me last march with no explanation or reason I can think of).  They have two kids ages 6 and 2.  His wife and I were in each others weddings, there for the birth of our kids, and inseparable for 8 years.  He had a long battle with drug and alcohol abuse and she had started divorce paperwork to get him to shape up.  It seemed to be working until this weekend.  I am so heartbroken for her and the kids and his family.  I have taken flowers over to both her and his mom.  Anywho, sorry to let this all out on here, but I cannot do it over facebook cause their families are on my friends list.

Just 22 more days....so excited to get away!!!


----------



## toocherie

Jen:

first, good luck on the awesome job opportunity (but be sure to tell them you have to be out the first week of March, ok?)

second, I am sorry about your ex-bestie's husband.  She might have been having trouble dealing with the whole situation and for whatever reason felt that not talking to you would make it better    We sometimes do crazy things when we are emotionally wrought--and not necessarily things that are good for us.


----------



## Queenbillabong

tinkermell said:


> Just for everyone's information, we took in $*49,000.00* today!!!!!!!
> 
> Tomorrow should be even a better day.
> 
> Thought I'd let you know that the "blingy" tees are coming along.



Yowza, that's a lot of beef!!!  Way to go (tired much???).  Yay for blingy tees 



toocherie said:


> Please take me off the naughty list!



Bad girl, bad girl - watcha gonna do when they come for you 



MrsPinup said:


> So....I learned of an amazing job opportunity a few minutes ago.  When I graduated with my BA in Deaf Studies, the plan was to go to a credential program and become an ASL 1 or 2 teacher in high school.  Well that job exactly has opened up in my area at a local private Christian high school.  I don't even need to be credentialed!  I am very active in my own church and volunteer my time with the  high school (specifically in charge of freshman girls) ministry.  Please, please, keep me in your thoughts and prayers while I see if I can get an interview and possibly the position.



Good luck on the position you're interested in   I'm very sorry about your friend.  That's a very difficult situation.


----------



## sierranevada

Jen - good luck on the position and so sorry to hear about the friend.

To all..... 3 WEEKS TODAY!!!!!


----------



## MrsPinup

sierranevada said:


> To all..... 3 WEEKS TODAY!!!!!



Woo hoo!!!!  


Thank you ladies


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Drive by Hi!


----------



## QueenDoOver

MrsPinup said:


> Melody~  You are amazing!  Good luck!
> Katie~ What a bummer - some people are just rotten.  I hope they really needed 2 rims and an emblem....
> 
> So....I learned of an amazing job opportunity a few minutes ago.  When I graduated with my BA in Deaf Studies, the plan was to go to a credential program and become an ASL 1 or 2 teacher in high school.  Well that job exactly has opened up in my area at a local private Christian high school.  I don't even need to be credentialed!  I am very active in my own church and volunteer my time with the  high school (specifically in charge of freshman girls) ministry.  Please, please, keep me in your thoughts and prayers while I see if I can get an interview and possibly the position.  My excitement is crazy!!!  This makes my week so much better.
> 
> My emotions have been up and down this week; my ex-bestie's husband died of a drug overdose on Saturday night.  He and I went to school together, his sister and I are friends, and I was still friends with his friends and on good terms with him.  (The ex bestie just stopped talking to me last march with no explanation or reason I can think of).  They have two kids ages 6 and 2.  His wife and I were in each others weddings, there for the birth of our kids, and inseparable for 8 years.  He had a long battle with drug and alcohol abuse and she had started divorce paperwork to get him to shape up.  It seemed to be working until this weekend.  I am so heartbroken for her and the kids and his family.  I have taken flowers over to both her and his mom.  Anywho, sorry to let this all out on here, but I cannot do it over facebook cause their families are on my friends list.
> 
> Just 22 more days....so excited to get away!!!



Katie, sorry about the crummy theft.  I hate thieves!

Jen, I think that is awesome regarding your ASL job.  I wish you the best and hope that you get it.  Wish they had ASL at our high school.  No such luck though.  My hard of hearing son has always wanted to learn, but has never been able to.  One big reason why he feels so disconnected from the deaf community and feels shame and hides his hearing loss, but that is another story... 

I agree with Cheryl, about people doing strange things when under duress.  I say, just buy her a card and mail it to her.  Tell her how you feel.  If she still doesn't want to talk to you, then nothing has changed at all.  No harm no foul.  But at least you will know you did what you could.


----------



## MrsPinup

QueenDoOver said:


> Jen, I think that is awesome regarding your ASL job.  I wish you the best and hope that you get it.  Wish they had ASL at our high school.  No such luck though.  My hard of hearing son has always wanted to learn, but has never been able to.  One big reason why he feels so disconnected from the deaf community and feels shame and hides his hearing loss, but that is another story...
> 
> I agree with Cheryl, about people doing strange things when under duress.  I say, just buy her a card and mail it to her.  Tell her how you feel.  If she still doesn't want to talk to you, then nothing has changed at all.  No harm no foul.  But at least you will know you did what you could.



You can always look into meetup.com - they may have Deaf socials in your area where your son can meet others.  The community is really welcoming and love teaching other Deaf/HOH to sign.

I went to the memorial today and was welcomed by the mother of the guy that passed.  She thanked me for the flowers I took her yesterday and told me I am always welcome at her house.  Then my ex-besties sister came up to me sobbing and hugging me telling me how sorry she was over everything.  Then their mother came and hugged me and said that the whole situation tore friendships apart and now those can be healed.  Finally, after the service ended and people were starting to leave ex bestie alone, I stepped up and we hugged for awhile.  She was so thankful for my phone call and the fact that I was there.  We talked and even laughed for a few minutes.  It is looking like this horrible event may have the possibility of bringing us together again.  I will be sending over a card and some stuff for their kids just to let her know I am around if she needs me.  Today ended up better than I could have imagined.

On a happier note - my Diva roomies: I bought some super cute stuff for our hotel room door and am starting to put it together!  

I was chatting with a guy in my class today and learned that even though he has grown up in CA, he has never been to Disneyland Crazy!!!


----------



## lulubelle

That's a wonderful story, Jen.  I am sorry for the loss and am sure it was emotional for everyone.
I can tell you from first hand experience that when a loved one passes, your true friends step up to the plate.  I was so very, very touched by the actions of others when my DH passed away (some people from this thread).  And some family members turned out to be selfish.  I am sure that family is grateful for you. 

Katie, that totally sucks about your rims and emblem.  Which mall were you at?  It couldn't be more ghetto than MoVal could it?  That's why I always go to Tyler Mall. 

Mel, you are an amazing woman.  You go girl!

Really looking forward to our trip and spending a quality weekend with you ladies.  We are on countdown, right?!


----------



## tinkermell

Well the madness is over! 

Yesterday we took in $54,000.00 and today $42,000.00.  Could have done more, but we ran out of meat. The hardest part about that, is telling the customers that we ran out. You should see their faces of disbelief and disappointment. LOL!

All in all a very good week. 

Tomorrow is back to clean up the booth.

Then it is onto the tees! 

Jen, .  
Good luck on the job position.  

Linda, Looking forward to some good quality time too! 

Carol, It's kind of late, but I hope you have a fabulous time! 

Tracey, This is for you and your son. 

Theresa, Once again, we will miss you!


----------



## Zoemakes5

QueenDoOver said:


> Jen, I think that is awesome regarding your ASL job.  I wish you the best and hope that you get it.  Wish they had ASL at our high school.  No such luck though.  My hard of hearing son has always wanted to learn, but has never been able to.  One big reason why he feels so disconnected from the deaf community and feels shame and hides his hearing loss, but that is another story...



Tracey, I'd look into a possibility of your son going to the local community college/jr. college for ASL if they don't offer it at the high school.  In many areas, if the high school doesn't offer the classes, the highschooler can take the class at the college for free (except the cost of books).  Ethan took German this year that way.


----------



## QueenDoOver

Zoemakes5 said:


> Tracey, I'd look into a possibility of your son going to the local community college/jr. college for ASL if they don't offer it at the high school.  In many areas, if the high school doesn't offer the classes, the highschooler can take the class at the college for free (except the cost of books).  Ethan took German this year that way.



Interesting!  I'll have to look into that.  Thanks!


----------



## DizNee Luver

We're under 3 weeks now!!!!  Time to finalize stuff & start the pre-packing!!!


----------



## 21yankees

I agree! Time to start making lists and packing. I think we need to start posting the things that are a necessity for the trip. Here are mine 2 big ones:

1. Power Strip (hotels don't have many outlets) and with a few people in a room you'll find yourself looking for a place to charge your phone and your camera battery.

2. Mole Skin 


What are you bringing that is much needed???



steph


----------



## DizNee Luver

21yankees said:


> What are you bringing that is much needed???
> 
> 
> 
> steph



Camera....I'd be lost with out it!!! (of course extra batteries)


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

21yankees said:


> I agree! Time to start making lists and packing. I think we need to start posting the things that are a necessity for the trip. Here are mine 2 big ones:
> 
> 1. Power Strip (hotels don't have many outlets) and with a few people in a room you'll find yourself looking for a place to charge your phone and your camera battery.
> 
> 2. Mole Skin
> 
> 
> What are you bringing that is much needed???
> 
> 
> 
> steph


annual passes for those that have them
camera/phone/chargers
jacket
shirts for each day
picture frame for the exchange
Hawaiian clothes/accessories for the meet & greet
sunscreen
robe so you don't have to get dressed in the steamy bathroom while others are waiting to get in
lots of water bottles
$


----------



## lulubelle

Magicale and Raspberrry Absolute.

Suncreen and a hat.


----------



## Califgirl

Hi Divas!
I've been MIA for awhile, but I'm so looking forward to this trip and seeing everyone in a few weeks!

I've been trying to keep up with the thread, so hugs to all who need them and a nap for Melody who must be totally exhausted!  What a super woman you are, Mel.

Linda, I love the way you think when it comes to what you _need_ to bring for the trip! 

BTW, I still need a place to crash for Thursday night only.  If someone who has space in their room for the one night could PM me, that would be great.  Just think it will make it that much cheaper for everyone for that one night.

Can't wait to see everyone.


----------



## CoMickey

21yankees said:


> I agree! Time to start making lists and packing.
> 
> steph



I can't start packing for this trip yet because I have a trip before this one...Vegas for work and then fun on the weekend!  I'll have to pack the 2 days I am home between trips



lulubelle said:


> Magicale and Raspberrry Absolute.
> 
> Suncreen and a hat.



 



Califgirl said:


> Can't wait to see everyone.



Looking forward to seeing you!


----------



## jordansmomma

lulubelle said:


> Magicale and Raspberrry Absolute.
> 
> Suncreen and a hat.



I love the way you think!


----------



## toocherie

lulubelle said:


> Magicale and Raspberrry Absolute.
> 
> Suncreen and a hat.



Sunscreen?  We don't need no stinkin' sunscreen!


----------



## MrsPinup

21yankees said:


> I agree!
> 1. Power Strip (hotels don't have many outlets) and with a few people in a room you'll find yourself looking for a place to charge your phone and your camera battery.



Steph~  Good idea!

My must haves:
Camera
AP
backpack
iPhone with MouseWait app
Makeup and blowdryer
flowers and bows for my hair

Egads I am so excited!


----------



## MamaKate

Hi Everyone .

I'll be packing light since I'll be hauling a ton of stuff for the M&G, so I'll be bringing myself, some clothes and an AP .



Califgirl said:


> Hi Divas!
> 
> 
> BTW, I still need a place to crash for Thursday night only.  If someone who has space in their room for the one night could PM me, that would be great.  Just think it will make it that much cheaper for everyone for that one night.
> 
> Can't wait to see everyone.



I'd offer for you to stay in our room, but we are already packed .

I hope you can find a room for the night so you can make it to the Meet & Greet .


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

MrsPinup said:


> Melody~  You are amazing!  Good luck!
> Katie~ What a bummer - some people are just rotten.  I hope they really needed 2 rims and an emblem....
> 
> So....I learned of an amazing job opportunity a few minutes ago.  When I graduated with my BA in Deaf Studies, the plan was to go to a credential program and become an ASL 1 or 2 teacher in high school.  Well that job exactly has opened up in my area at a local private Christian high school.  I don't even need to be credentialed!  I am very active in my own church and volunteer my time with the  high school (specifically in charge of freshman girls) ministry.  Please, please, keep me in your thoughts and prayers while I see if I can get an interview and possibly the position.  My excitement is crazy!!!  This makes my week so much better.
> 
> My emotions have been up and down this week; my ex-bestie's husband died of a drug overdose on Saturday night.  He and I went to school together, his sister and I are friends, and I was still friends with his friends and on good terms with him.  (The ex bestie just stopped talking to me last march with no explanation or reason I can think of).  They have two kids ages 6 and 2.  His wife and I were in each others weddings, there for the birth of our kids, and inseparable for 8 years.  He had a long battle with drug and alcohol abuse and she had started divorce paperwork to get him to shape up.  It seemed to be working until this weekend.  I am so heartbroken for her and the kids and his family.  I have taken flowers over to both her and his mom.  Anywho, sorry to let this all out on here, but I cannot do it over facebook cause their families are on my friends list.
> 
> Just 22 more days....so excited to get away!!!



Jen - I'm so sorry to hear about your friend.  The world can be cruel at times.  I'm sure that your friend really appreciates you reaching out to her. Having been very close to a similar situation, I can say that sometimes people pull away because they are embarrassed of their situation.  Your support to her and prayers for her I'm sure will mean more than you know.  I'll keep them in my prayers.

My fingers are crossed and I'm sending positive thoughts your way for the job interview.  I sure hope you get an interview.  The job sound like a perfect match.


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

MrsPinup said:


> On a happier note - my Diva roomies: I bought some super cute stuff for our hotel room door and am starting to put it together!
> 
> I was chatting with a guy in my class today and learned that even though he has grown up in CA, he has never been to Disneyland Crazy!!!




Yea!!!! from a DIVA roomie.  Is there anything I can bring?

Crazy people!!!  People at work look at me like I'm the crazy when they here I'm going to Disneyland again but really they haven't been in like 15 years or more.   That's just nuts!!!!


----------



## tinkermell

Thanks Steph!

*In my purse:*
AP
Moolah
Credit Card
Sunglasses
Cell phone
Camera
Bandaids/Moleskins
Sunscreen (Yes, I need sunscreen Cheryl!)
Kleenex
Ibuprofens
Ponchos(Cheapie ones for water rides)
Ziplock baggies (For wet poncho)
teenie flashlight for emergencies
lip stuff
*Lime green Mickey head* from Home Depot

*In suitcase:*
Magicale and wine
Sensible shoes
What more do I need? LOL!


----------



## toocherie

tinkermell said:


> What more do I need? LOL!



uhhhh . . . . clothes?


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

tinkermell said:


> Thanks Steph!
> 
> *In my purse:*
> AP
> Moolah
> Credit Card
> Sunglasses
> Cell phone
> Camera
> Bandaids/Moleskins
> Sunscreen (Yes, I need sunscreen Cheryl!)
> Kleenex
> Ibuprofens
> Ponchos(Cheapie ones for water rides)
> Ziplock baggies (For wet poncho)
> teenie flashlight for emergencies
> lip stuff
> *Lime green Mickey head* from Home Depot
> 
> *In suitcase:*
> Magicale and wine
> Sensible shoes
> What more do I need? LOL!



Thanks for the poncho reminder, remember we had rain last year.
Also for the teenie flashlight, good for those that get up in the night to go potty.
I also bring a big plastic bag for dirty clothes.


----------



## deesquared

Oh, I like the lists you are all posting!
Other than the usual clothes & toothbrush type stuff, what 'fun' stuff do the first-timers like me need to remember?

Things like:
-treats for the Meet & Greet
-picture frame for trading
-fun stuff to decorate your door with (I would love to see some pictures from past years!)
-what about tiaras?  I seem to remember something about tiaras...

Anything else?


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

deesquared said:


> Oh, I like the lists you are all posting!
> Other than the usual clothes & toothbrush type stuff, what 'fun' stuff do the first-timers like me need to remember?
> 
> Things like:
> -treats for the Meet & Greet
> -picture frame for trading
> -fun stuff to decorate your door with (I would love to see some pictures from past years!)
> -what about tiaras?  I seem to remember something about tiaras...
> 
> Anything else?



Thanks for mentioning the tiaras, I didn't have mine on my list. They're for the group Princess photo.
 Here is the door sign DD Sarah and I had last trip.


----------



## deesquared

Thanks for the pic of your door decor!
Hmmm...maybe a trip to Home Depot is in order?


----------



## Zoemakes5

In addition to everything else everyone has said...
Muffins, beverages (both with and without the alcohol...can't get mt dew anywhere in the parks!), plastic glasses (love the wine and the hot tub...even if I'm just easing my feet!), munchies...

hmmm.....now I'm thinkin'!

I don't have pics, but for the first two years I got lime green posterboard made big mickey heads from them.  The first year I left them at the front desk for people checking in and second year brought them (and decorations) to the M&G.  Some people had done their own, but lots of people used them.


----------



## Califgirl

MamaKate said:


> I'd offer for you to stay in our room, but we are already packed .
> 
> I hope you can find a room for the night so you can make it to the Meet & Greet .



Thanks to the incredible kindness of two wonderful Divas, DizNeeLuver (Laurie) and ZoeMakes5 (Michelle), I'll be staying Thursday night and making it to the Meet and Greet.  You two rock and I can't wait to see you!

Katie, can you PM me with your addy so I can get the check in the mail.  Also, what treats do we still need for the M&G? You can include some suggestions in your e-mail if you like.  Otherwise it will be a bag of some sort of yummy candy, I would guess.

See you all in March!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Califgirl said:


> Thanks to the incredible kindness of two wonderful Divas, DizNeeLuver (Laurie) and ZoeMakes5 (Michelle), I'll be staying Thursday night and making it to the Meet and Greet.  You two rock and I can't wait to see you!
> 
> Katie, can you PM me with your addy so I can get the check in the mail.  Also, what treats do we still need for the M&G? You can include some suggestions in your e-mail if you like.  Otherwise it will be a bag of some sort of yummy candy, I would guess.
> 
> See you all in March!



Can't wait to meet you too Chris!!!


----------



## 4fosterkids

Califgirl said:


> Thanks to the incredible kindness of two wonderful Divas, DizNeeLuver (Laurie) and ZoeMakes5 (Michelle), I'll be staying Thursday night and making it to the Meet and Greet.  You two rock and I can't wait to see you!
> 
> Katie, can you PM me with your addy so I can get the check in the mail.  Also, what treats do we still need for the M&G? You can include some suggestions in your e-mail if you like.  Otherwise it will be a bag of some sort of yummy candy, I would guess.
> 
> See you all in March!



YAY!  I'm so excited Chris 
Thanks Diva's for making this happen!
Diva's ROCK!!


----------



## MommyWithDreams

Hi Ladies! Love the packing lists. The next two weeks are going to go by so quick for me at work, at least they better. Two weeks from today I'll be in DL. I just got an iphone last night and tried out Mousewait, absolutely love it. The list for hidden mickey's is great. 

I have Laurie's number and will be meeting up with her at some point in the park. She promised to take Ayden on a spin in the teacups. This mom can't handle spinning. 

Hope you all are doing well. Have a great week!


----------



## DizNee Luver

MommyWithDreams said:


> I have Laurie's number and will be meeting up with her at some point in the park. She promised to take Ayden on a spin in the teacups. This mom can't handle spinning.



 WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE........ Can't wait!!!!


----------



## MommyWithDreams

DizNee Luver said:


> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE........ Can't wait!!!!



He's really excited Laurie. Since he doesn't know "when" we're going he thinks every day could be the day. lol


----------



## Belle Ella

I've been way too distracted to drop in and say hello lately!

Can't believe how quickly it's coming up.


----------



## Zoemakes5

MommyWithDreams said:


> I have Laurie's number and will be meeting up with her at some point in the park. She promised to take Ayden on a spin in the teacups. This mom can't handle spinning.



Me too, me too!  I love the tea cups!!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well  I'm excited about the trip! I'm sorry I have been MIA and hope to catch up on everything for the trip. I was able to get 2 days off of work and am really happy to be able to make it to the Meet N' Greet  I missed out on the previous ones and this will be my first.  

My hip hop teacher quite out of the blue and made an out of the blue decision to leave. She wants to try to teach hip hop out of state and said she decided this in 48 hrs!  She dropped the bomb on the class about 2 weeks ago, which was strange. We only have 3 sessions left (now 2 sessions), so I'm surprised she didn't just finish.  Last week we had a sub and she was way too fast. A lot of the younger kids and teens in the class were getting frustrated. I hope they find a good replacement for the next session because I really enjoyed it. 

I also take a different hip hop class elsewhere and love it. I learned some cool steps and it's fun and quite the workout.   I've been keeping up with working out at the gym. Recently a middle-aged guy stopped in front of the treadmill I was on and smiled and waved at me. It caught me off guard because I thought he assumed I was someone he knew and mistook me for someone else. I gave him a puzzled look and then he smiled at me and waved at me again.   Weird! 

 to all of you!


----------



## MommyWithDreams

Zoemakes5 said:


> Me too, me too!  I love the tea cups!!



Come spin away!


----------



## QueenDoOver

OMG I am so excited for the arrival of our trip.  It is coming so super fast and I feel a bit ill prepared.  I think I will pack today so I don't forget anything!

So, I was EBAY looking for a pin for my son, who bought this as his special pin 4 years ago and then fell and broke it.  I finally found it and ordered it for him.









It is a darling pin and am glad I found a way to replace it for him.

While I was looking I found this awesome pin for me and won the bid on it too!  My birthday is 09/09 and I actually flew to Disneyland for the day on 09/09/09.  I got to meet Vicki that day and it was so fun.  I did buy a special release pin that day, but it did not have the date on it, like this cast member one does.  I love it!






Just thought I would share


So, JUST WONDERING....

Any of you gals staying onsite want an enthusiastic early riser who totally rocks morning magic as your companion.  Because being an annual pass holder who is staying on the cheap this trip, I CAN"t get in!  My friend Carrie will have access, but will likely sleep right on through it as she is not an early girl.

Just sayin, if perhaps you found a way to have an extra key made with my name on it and met me at the gate, not only will I make every attempt to provide exceptional companionship, but there may also be a blue ribbon cinnamon roll in it (just for you!).

OK, well, you all know how to get ahold of me.

Speaking of which, I have a fantastic list of delicous snacks for the meet and greet so far.  If anyone else has not let me know what you are bringing, do let me know so that the committee can be sure to be prepared with vessels and whatnot...

Thanks!

Oh, and Happy Valentine's Day.  Two years ago today, I gave my family this valentine:


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

MrsPinup said:


> Steph~  Good idea!
> 
> My must haves:
> Camera
> AP
> backpack
> iPhone with MouseWait app
> Makeup and blowdryer
> flowers and bows for my hair
> 
> Egads I am so excited!





MommyWithDreams said:


> Hi Ladies! Love the packing lists. The next two weeks are going to go by so quick for me at work, at least they better. Two weeks from today I'll be in DL. I just got an iphone last night and tried out Mousewait, absolutely love it. The list for hidden mickey's is great.
> 
> I have Laurie's number and will be meeting up with her at some point in the park. She promised to take Ayden on a spin in the teacups. This mom can't handle spinning.
> 
> Hope you all are doing well. Have a great week!



I just love the MouseWait app!  I'm on it everyday!   I've met some great people on it and hopefully can meet up with some of them soon.  Do you guys chat on there?


----------



## sierranevada

QueenDoOver said:


> So, JUST WONDERING....
> 
> Any of you gals staying onsite want an enthusiastic early riser who totally rocks morning magic as your companion.  Because being an annual pass holder who is staying on the cheap this trip, I CAN"t get in!  My friend Carrie will have access, but will likely sleep right on through it as she is not an early girl.
> 
> Just sayin, if perhaps you found a way to have an extra key made with my name on it and met me at the gate, not only will I make every attempt to provide exceptional companionship, but there may also be a blue ribbon cinnamon roll in it (just for you!).



Happy to have you along!  I was planning on MM to do some rides before WiWF tour!  Sent you a PM.

Bridget


----------



## MamaKate

Califgirl said:


> Katie, can you PM me with your addy so I can get the check in the mail.  Also, what treats do we still need for the M&G? You can include some suggestions in your e-mail if you like.  Otherwise it will be a bag of some sort of yummy candy, I would guess.
> 
> See you all in March!



Woo Hoo!!  I'm glad you can make it .  I'll send you a message through FB with my address.

You can PM Tracey/QueenDoOver with your choice of snack.  She did send me a list of snacks and I think a candy would be fine if it's easiest for you.  Just be sure to let Tracey know .



sierranevada said:


> Happy to have you along!  I was planning on MM to do some rides before WiWF tour!  Sent you a PM.
> 
> Bridget



I was planning on going to MM too for a least one of the days (I think it's offered both Saturday and Sunday).  I am a total morning person so if none of my roomies get up in time, I'd love to tag along with you guys .


----------



## MamaKate

Is anyone else happy it's Monday . 

I had a stressful, emotional weekend and I'm happy to be at work and distracted from my personal life .  Usually Monday comes too quick, but today I LOVE Monday .  All the alcohol that I bought for the M&G is in my closet and it was calling my name all weekend!!

Beware ladies, I'm not a big drinker (usually only drink while on vacation), but Katie will be getting her drink on during this trip .  You have been warned  .



On a side note, I started my packing this weekend and so far in my suitcase I have my lanyard, Diet Pepsi & a bottle of Magicale .


----------



## sierranevada

MamaKate said:


> I was planning on going to MM too for a least one of the days (I think it's offered both Saturday and Sunday).  I am a total morning person so if none of my roomies get up in time, I'd love to tag along with you guys .



Of course - love to have you!

Bridget


----------



## MommyWithDreams

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> I just love the MouseWait app!  I'm on it everyday!   I've met some great people on it and hopefully can meet up with some of them soon.  Do you guys chat on there?



I just discovered the chat feature last night so I haven't played around with it much. What do you mostly use the app for? I have only had a smartphone for 48 hours and can hardly put the thing down.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

MamaKate said:


> Is anyone else happy it's Monday .
> 
> I had a stressful, emotional weekend and I'm happy to be at work and distracted from my personal life .  Usually Monday comes too quick, but today I LOVE Monday .  All the alcohol that I bought for the M&G is in my closet and it was calling my name all weekend!!
> 
> .



I completely understand this feeling. I sometimes feel like I'm ready to go back to work by 6pm on Friday evening.  I feel guilty saying it but it's life sometimes. I hope you have a better week and a much better weekend coming up.


----------



## Queenbillabong

MamaKate said:


> On a side note, I started my packing this weekend and so far in my suitcase I have my lanyard, Diet Pepsi & a bottle of Magicale .



Really, what else do you need???  



Tracey - I love your Valentine's gift from 2009, very cute!


----------



## DizNee Luver

AP's are awesome & totally worth it for the discounts.....but I miss the MM's too........luckily this trip I will be staying on site after the Girl's Trip....so I'll get to do one!!!   For our summer trip last year, I actually purchased a 3 day PH because the other 9 people on the trip had PH's & a MM.  We ended up using the PH to get extra FP's.....so it really worked out.....besides I felt the MM was totally worth spending the extra moolah on to get to do this with my family!!

Happy Valentines Day Ladies!!!






17 days until we're in our Happy Place!!!!! 

I got my picture frame done for the exchange......I'm thinking I need to make one for me!!!!


----------



## QueenDoOver

sierranevada said:


> Of course - love to have you!
> 
> Bridget



ditto



Queenbillabong said:


> Really, what else do you need???
> 
> 
> 
> Tracey - I love your Valentine's gift from 2009, very cute!



Thanks!


----------



## Lorinda

I really really need to get away! I have been considering just going to vegas alone...but that doesn't sound fun  Does anyone still need a roommate? I am not to annoying lol tend to go with the flow.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

MommyWithDreams said:


> I just discovered the chat feature last night so I haven't played around with it much. What do you mostly use the app for? I have only had a smartphone for 48 hours and can hardly put the thing down.



When I'm not at DL I just use it to chat but when I'm at the parks I use it for the wait times becasue the ones on MouseWait seem to be more accurate than the posted ones most of the time.


----------



## QueenDoOver

Lorinda said:


> I really really need to get away! I have been considering just going to vegas alone...but that doesn't sound fun  Does anyone still need a roommate? I am not to annoying lol tend to go with the flow.



Hi Lorinda,
I hope you are able to join us.  It is not unusual to have a few ladies jump on board at the last minute.  Most of us have our roomies all lined up, but if you take a moment to fill out the room mate questionaire (linked in the front pages, I think), then if someone else comes along they can see if you might be compatable.  The year before last I had a last minute roomie and it turned out to be great fun meeting someone new.  Good Luck!  Tracey


----------



## CoMickey

QueenDoOver said:


> While I was looking I found this awesome pin for me and won the bid on it too!  My birthday is 09/09 and I actually flew to Disneyland for the day on 09/09/09.  I got to meet Vicki that day and it was so fun.  I did buy a special release pin that day, but it did not have the date on it, like this cast member one does.  I love it!



It was just the best meeting you on your birthday and helping you celebrate!  I am happy that you found the pin with the date on it. That day went by so quckly and I am so looking forward to hopefully getting to spend more time with you this trip.  

Would love to go to a MM with you all but I am not sure I'll make one.  I will be in Vegas until the Monday before our trip and I already know that I'll be exhausted and I will only have two days to recharge!    But I am looking forward to seeing all of you and meeting the newbies.  It's great fun!


----------



## CoMickey

MamaKate said:


> Is anyone else happy it's Monday .
> 
> I had a stressful, emotional weekend and I'm happy to be at work and distracted from my personal life .  Usually Monday comes too quick, but today I LOVE Monday .  All the alcohol that I bought for the M&G is in my closet and it was calling my name all weekend!!
> 
> Beware ladies, I'm not a big drinker (usually only drink while on vacation), but Katie will be getting her drink on during this trip .  You have been warned  .
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I started my packing this weekend and so far in my suitcase I have my lanyard, Diet Pepsi & a bottle of Magicale .



 I am looking forward to seeing you soon!  We'll get your mind off of your everyday life...but I will have to bring up your darling daughter, Laila (sp?) once or twice.  She is just the cutest! See you soon


----------



## sierranevada

yourMaire83 said:


> Anyone flying into LAX or Long Beach?
> 
> Also, I'm still looking for roomies  I'm wanting to stay at the Carousel Inn, I think.
> 
> Diva Roommate Questionnaire
> 
> 1. Are you a smoker or non-smoker? *non-smoker*
> 2. Drinker or non-drinker? *not really a drinker*
> 3. Do you snore? *nope*
> 4. Do you prefer to sleep in a cold room or a warmer room? *lukewarm to cold*
> 5. Do you party all night and sleep till noon? Or do you prefer to go to bed early and be there when the rope drops? *I stay up late and wake early.  I don't mind going to bed early, when everyone else does. I am a quiet person, but I enjoy being around loud ones.*
> 6. Would you be willing to stay off-site to cut costs, or are you a Disney hotel ONLY type of person? *I don't really have a preference. I just want to come on the trip!  It would be nice to chip in less than $60 per night*
> 7. What days are you planning to arrive and depart on? *Thursday-Monday, and coming to the Meet & Greet *
> 8. What area of the US are you from? *I'm from Naples, FL but I currently reside in Draper, Utah*
> 9. How much time do you need to get ready in the morning? *I shower in the bathroom, and then put on my makeup sitting on the bed.  So, not a bathroom hog at all.*
> 10. What is your age? *28*





Lorinda said:


> I really really need to get away! I have been considering just going to vegas alone...but that doesn't sound fun  Does anyone still need a roommate? I am not to annoying lol tend to go with the flow.



Lorinda - hope you will join us.  I copied a prior post from Marie who has also just joined in.  Maybe you can PM her and see about rooming together?


----------



## MrsPinup

Bridget~  I think Marie is rooming with us...  Judi was taking care of that.



MotoXPrincess99 said:


> I just love the MouseWait app!  I'm on it everyday!   I've met some great people on it and hopefully can meet up with some of them soon.  Do you guys chat on there?



I don't chat on it.  I just use it for the ride times.  My DH thought I was crazy until he saw how I put it to use.  As the ride we are on is coming to an end, I pull out the app and check the ride times.  Whatever rides have a decent wait, we head there!  Such a time and patience saver.

So, how was everyone's Valentine's Day?  The DH and I exchanged cards and gifts - a new wedding band for him since he has lost two already  and a Tiffany's necklace for me  He also got me a dozen roses.  We went to lunch at The Counters which was delicious.  This was by far the best VD we have ever had together  

Oh I thought I would mention, I was at JoAnne's fabrics the other day and in their tshirt bling section was some bling that spelled out Diva.  Just in case any of you ladies wanted to decorate something....  Have a great night!


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

Hi everyone -  I feel like I've been MIA.  Busy at work as usual but also some very promising news.....as a very single girl I officially had a date this last weekend.  And the best part is it went well, really well.  We are having lunch tomorrow or Wednesday and plan on going out on Sunday night.  Keep your fingers crossed for me.  He is a friend of a friend is turning out to be very funny and genuine.

Need roommates?  Jen/Mrs Pinup, Carol/Karylrocks and I have room for 1 more.  I know that Marie was looking for someone and I think someone else was too.  Send us a PM if you're interested. 

Well, that's it for now.  I hope everyone is getting as excited about this trip as I am.  Dreading the packing but counting the days to the "Happiest Place on Earth"

Jodi


----------



## MrsPinup

Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> Hi everyone -  I feel like I've been MIA.  Busy at work as usual but also some very promising news.....as a very single girl I officially had a date this last weekend.  And the best part is it went well, really well.  We are having lunch tomorrow or Wednesday and plan on going out on Sunday night.  Keep your fingers crossed for me.  He is a friend of a friend is turning out to be very funny and genuine.



Woo hoo!!!   Sending some magic your way....
And I just saw that I typed Judi and not Jodi above. sorry!


----------



## LisaCat

sierranevada said:


> I think I have the most current posting with everyone's flight info - it is hard to find with some many pages in this thread.  Thought I would repost to see if anyone else wants to try to find someone to share a ride with:
> 
> Lisa & Trish----SNA--------3/3 12:10 pm-----3/7 2:10 pm



Our flight out on Sunday is at 9:25PM, not at 2:10

I got my Walk in Walt tour booked.

still catching up.....


----------



## LisaCat

MrsPinup said:


> my Diva roomies: I bought some super cute stuff for our hotel room door and am starting to put it together!
> 
> I was chatting with a guy in my class today and learned that even though he has grown up in CA, he has never been to Disneyland Crazy!!!



I've been working on our door sign.  It's, um, SPARLKY.  LOL!

NEVER been to DL?!!!!!  :faints:


----------



## LisaCat

I'm still catching up - I have this thread set to send me a daily update in email, so I'm mostly caught up.  UNFORTUNATELY, I found out today (the hard way) that I am a dumbarse and did NOT have my PMs set up for email notification.....  OOPS!

The rubberstamping forum I am part of (on which I am an admin) just went thru a complete software overhaul and my internet time has been hogged up over there.  Plus, the SUN has been out here, so I've actually been <gasp> working in the yard getting it ready for SPRING.  

Sorry I disappeared off the face of the DIS Earth!  LOL!


----------



## LisaCat

21yankees said:


> I agree! Time to start making lists and packing. I think we need to start posting the things that are a necessity for the trip. Here are mine 2 big ones:
> 
> 1. Power Strip (hotels don't have many outlets) and with a few people in a room you'll find yourself looking for a place to charge your phone and your camera battery.
> 
> 2. Mole Skin
> 
> 
> What are you bringing that is much needed???
> 
> 
> 
> steph



I always bring a powerstrip too.  Got a cute little one by Monster cables just for traveling.  On my list of necessities are:


SUNSCREEN
snack bars (with protein, fiber and real nutrients- LOL)
the "assorted" pill bottle - a little bit of everything from the medicine cabinet!
Camera/battery/charger/memory card
Cell Phone Charger!
Sunglasses
Chapstick with sunscreen
All my confirmation/reservation numbers
My AP (duh!), ID, Disney Visa, etc
My Passport (which stays in my luggage in case I lose my ID at the park - ever try getting back on a plane without an ID?  Yeah, you don't want to!)
The "feminine supplies" whether they are due to be needed or not
Clothes, toiletries, etc that are part of every trip
WINE

I'm sure there's more, but that's just off the top of my head!


----------



## LisaCat

toocherie said:


> Sunscreen?  We don't need no stinkin' sunscreen!



Oh yes.  Yes we do.  LOL  AND a hat!  I'm as white as wonder bread!


----------



## LisaCat

tinkermell said:


> *Lime green Mickey head* from Home Depot



Mine is attached to the little backpack I use at the parks.  

So are my trader pins!


----------



## LisaCat

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> I just love the MouseWait app!  I'm on it everyday!   I've met some great people on it and hopefully can meet up with some of them soon.  Do you guys chat on there?



I was on mousewait almost every night, reading in the Lounge, but it's on my iTouch which doesn't have photo capabilities and the one for Android is pretty limited and doesn't allow for photo posting either, so I kinda got discouraged with it.  I do use it a LOT while at the park for wait times!


----------



## 21yankees

Just a quick drive by. I'll be printing out the itinerary cards this weekend so this is the last chance to let me know of any problems, changes, updates, etc for them.


steph


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

LisaCat said:


> Oh yes.  Yes we do.  LOL  AND a hat!  I'm as white as wonder bread!


----------



## DizNee Luver

21yankees said:


> Just a quick drive by. I'll be printing out the itinerary cards this weekend so this is the last chance to let me know of any problems, changes, updates, etc for them.
> 
> 
> steph



Do we have times for group rides & such??  

PFF opens at 9am on Friday, so I'm assuming we want to be there prior to 9am.

The Ariel's Grotto WoC dinner time is a 6pm on Friday evening.

Do we have a time for the Sunday breakfast at River Belle Terrace?

The Sunday Cafe Orleans dinner is at 6:30pm.
I believe that Michelle wanted to join the ladies for the Sunday dinner at Cafe Orleans.

Hope that helps!!  You've done a great job Steph & can't wait to finally meet you in person!!


----------



## toocherie

Jen:  how did the interview go today?  I was thinking of you at 10 a.m.!


----------



## MommyWithDreams

DizNee Luver said:


> Do we have times for group rides & such??
> 
> PFF opens at 9am on Friday, so I'm assuming we want to be there prior to 9am.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!!  You've done a great job Steph & can't wait to finally meet you in person!!



Anyone mind if I possibly join you ladies for PFF? I've never even been inside. Having a boy will do that to ya?


----------



## bsblgrl23

Hey Steph!
I do not think it is possible for me to be at the napa and ariel's at the same time :>) So take me off Napa please
I would also like to go to Billy with the gang so add me there if possible.  
Thanks so much for doing this!
Vicki


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

Good Morning!!!!!  Things are going good.  I'm  counting down the days.   I have a shopping trip planned the weekend before the trip to get my colored shirts.  I'm  looking forward to meeting you all.  Have a great day


----------



## sierranevada

MommyWithDreams said:


> Anyone mind if I possibly join you ladies for PFF? I've never even been inside. Having a boy will do that to ya?



Of course not!!  I have a son also so it will be my first time to PPF!


----------



## QueenDoOver

sierranevada said:


> Of course not!!  I have a son also so it will be my first time to PPF!



Make that 3 of us then.  All boys except me and the pup at my house.

Two years ago, I was headed that way but got stuck on Peter Pan, so missed it completly.  

I don't even have a tiara!  I think they sell them there for about $6.00 right?

Anyhow...I have been finalizing all of our must do items for the trip and we really want to see WOC.  So we have decided since we aren't doing the picture frame exchange, to head over to the park at 7:30 and watch.  I have the option of getting the picnic lunch with fast passes, but we aren't really interested in the food.  So I think we will try for fastpasses when we arrive at about 2:00.  Do you think there will be any left?  Or is there anyone that will be here early and wouldn't mind grabbing some?  Any chance of getting in without fast passes? 


My other question...we are doing the Napa dinner, but also doing Fantasmic.  The fireworks are at 8:45, so we thought we should check in for Fantasmic at 8:30 and watch the fireworks from there.  With a 5:30 dinner, will this be feasible?

PS  We had talked about ordering a cake for the Napa dinner.  Did we decide to do that or not?  

Thanks All!


----------



## QueenDoOver

One more question:

Is getting a rental car at SNA easy peasy, or will it take some time?
It is about break even for us to rent a car vs taking a taxi/shuttle combo, so am thinking about that option, so that we won't waste time arriving at the airport super early.  I have done this at Long Beach a ton of times and know how easy that is, but not at SNA.

Thanks


----------



## Zoemakes5

QueenDoOver said:


> I don't even have a tiara!  I think they sell them there for about $6.00 right?  I bought mine at Claire's for about $4 if you want to look before you go.
> 
> So we have decided since we aren't doing the picture frame exchange, to head over to the park at 7:30 and watch.  We (as a group) aren't doing a picture frame exchange??  Or is it "We" as in Tracey and friend?



Sorry been MIA everyone...Riley (my younger son) got hurt playing basketball and has a concussion.  And not your general concussion, but the "I don't remember what year it is and I'm running into walls" concussion.


----------



## MrsPinup

toocherie said:


> Jen:  how did the interview go today?  I was thinking of you at 10 a.m.!



My internet was out of service yesterday   We had to have them come out and switch our motem (spelling?! haha) so we are back in business.  The interview went well.  I go back in tomorrow for a second interview with the superindendent and the current teacher.  Thanks for your thoughts 



sierranevada said:


> Of course not!!  I have a son also so it will be my first time to PPF!


 
You ladies are funny.  I dragged my two son's on their first visit to DL back in 2008.  The DH was ever so happy to be dragged to this since the princess' are so hot.   His favorite that trip was Belle.

I am not sure where the flight schedule for us all went, but I think there were a few diva's showing up close to when I fly in.  Has there been anything decided on how we will get from the airport to the hotel?  I fly in Thursday at 10:50.


----------



## QueenDoOver

Zoemakes5 said:


> Sorry been MIA everyone...Riley (my younger son) got hurt playing basketball and has a concussion.  And not your general concussion, but the "I don't remember what year it is and I'm running into walls" concussion.



Oh  Geesh Michelle!  I hope Riley is doing better now.  That is always scary when there is a head injury! 

I absolutely meant we as in Carrie and I are not doing the picture frame.  You'll are still doing that as part of the Meet and Greet.  We just both felt really overwhelmed with all the other stuff going on in our lives.

OK, maybe I can make it to Claires.  At most malls, right?  (no girls, remember)


----------



## sierranevada

QueenDoOver said:


> Make that 3 of us then.  All boys except me and the pup at my house.
> 
> Two years ago, I was headed that way but got stuck on Peter Pan, so missed it completly.
> 
> I don't even have a tiara!  I think they sell them there for about $6.00 right?
> 
> Anyhow...I have been finalizing all of our must do items for the trip and we really want to see WOC.  So we have decided since we aren't doing the picture frame exchange, to head over to the park at 7:30 and watch.  I have the option of getting the picnic lunch with fast passes, but we aren't really interested in the food.  So I think we will try for fastpasses when we arrive at about 2:00.  Do you think there will be any left?  Or is there anyone that will be here early and wouldn't mind grabbing some?  Any chance of getting in without fast passes?
> 
> 
> My other question...we are doing the Napa dinner, but also doing Fantasmic.  The fireworks are at 8:45, so we thought we should check in for Fantasmic at 8:30 and watch the fireworks from there.  With a 5:30 dinner, will this be feasible?
> 
> PS  We had talked about ordering a cake for the Napa dinner.  Did we decide to do that or not?
> 
> Thanks All!



Even my dog is a boy!! 

You should be fine on Napa Rose then into the parks for F!  You will probably be there earlier than 8:30.  Are you doing the second seating?


----------



## sierranevada

I know some people have added or dropped off of Napa Rose dinner.  We currently have reservations for 25 spilt into 2 tables so thought I would check in to confirm who is going.  Vicki - I took you off per your post above:

Napa - Friday Dinner - 530 
Melody - Tinkermell
Jodi Luvs Disney - Jodi
tocherie - Cheryl
disney-super-mom - Capri
mamakate - Katie
Sierra Nevada - Bridget - possibly with friend
Mary Jo - Mary Jo
lulubelle - Linda 
LulubellesDD - Bree
4fosterkids - Jill
CoMickey - Vicki
MrsPinup - Jen
karylrocks - Carol
farmgirljen - Jen
Queendoover - Tracey
Carrie
SKWDW - Kathy
LisaCat - Lisa
Trish
Deb - jordansmomma

Let me know any additions or subtractions 

2 weeks from tomorrow!!


----------



## toocherie

sierranevada said:


> I know some people have added or dropped off of Napa Rose dinner.  We currently have reservations for 25 spilt into 2 tables so thought I would check in to confirm who is going.  Vicki - I took you off per your post above:
> 
> Napa - Friday Dinner - 530
> Melody - Tinkermell
> Jodi Luvs Disney - Jodi
> tocherie - Cheryl
> disney-super-mom - Capri
> mamakate - Katie
> Sierra Nevada - Bridget - possibly with friend
> Mary Jo - Mary Jo
> lulubelle - Linda
> LulubellesDD - Bree
> 4fosterkids - Jill
> CoMickey - Vicki
> MrsPinup - Jen
> karylrocks - Carol
> farmgirljen - Jen
> Queendoover - Tracey
> Carrie
> SKWDW - Kathy
> LisaCat - Lisa
> Trish
> Deb - jordansmomma
> 
> Let me know any additions or subtractions
> 
> 2 weeks from tomorrow!!



I am still on for Napa!  whoo hoo

Jen:   for second interviews!  (and it's "modem" fyi)


----------



## Zoemakes5

I thought I'd ask here before posting on the general DL thread.....Two questions....

If you couldn't do HoJo's or the DL hotels....where would you stay for DD bday weekend?  I have a car and parking at DLR, so give me your best....

And, I know that if you purchase an AP, you have access that day you purchase as if you'd purchased a hopper (ie. even if it's a blackout day it won't be blacked out.)  The question I have is if you _renew_ an AP on a black out day, will it still let you in without paying blackout fee.  Just as an example....my pass expires on Wednesday, I go on Sat, which is blacked out, and renew my pass on that day.....would I have to pay for the AP _and_ the blackout fee for that Sat?

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## MommyWithDreams

If there are no objections to me joining you guys for PFF can you fill me in on the details? Tiara?? etc...

Also, how long does it normally take? If it's too long I may have to scoot out early to rescue my dad with the little one.


----------



## LisaCat

QueenDoOver said:


> One more question:
> 
> Is getting a rental car at SNA easy peasy, or will it take some time?
> It is about break even for us to rent a car vs taking a taxi/shuttle combo, so am thinking about that option, so that we won't waste time arriving at the airport super early.  I have done this at Long Beach a ton of times and know how easy that is, but not at SNA.
> 
> Thanks



It was pretty quick and easy when I got one in December.  I used either alamo or budget.  I can't remember which, but it was pretty quick for pick up and super quick to return.


----------



## LisaCat

MommyWithDreams said:


> Tiara??



I was going to get a cute little tiara from the bridal aisle at Michaels, it would have been $10 with my coupon, but then I found some fun "foam" tiaras that are all covered in glitter for $1 each, so I got one of those instead.  Not quite the same, but I'm not stuck carrying around a tiara all day either!  LOL!


----------



## MommyWithDreams

LisaCat said:


> I was going to get a cute little tiara from the bridal aisle at Michaels, it would have been $10 with my coupon, but then I found some fun "foam" tiaras that are all covered in glitter for $1 each, so I got one of those instead.  Not quite the same, but I'm not stuck carrying around a tiara all day either!  LOL!



Carry it? Just wear it! Disneyland is probably the only place you can wear a tiara all day and not have people laugh at you.


----------



## MrsPinup

I found a cute little tiara at Evanglines, an eclectic, has-it-all, shop in Old Sac.  It is black metal with blue stones....so pretty!!!  (and only $7!)


----------



## MommyWithDreams

MrsPinup said:


> I found a cute little tiara at Evanglines, an eclectic, has-it-all, shop in Old Sac.  It is black metal with blue stones....so pretty!!!  (and only $7!)



I love Evangelines. Odd store but so much fun.


----------



## LisaCat

MrsPinup said:


> I found a cute little tiara at Evanglines, an eclectic, has-it-all, shop in Old Sac.  It is black metal with blue stones....so pretty!!!  (and only $7!)



Evangeline's ROCKS!  LOL


----------



## LisaCat

MommyWithDreams said:


> Carry it? Just wear it! Disneyland is probably the only place you can wear a tiara all day and not have people laugh at you.



True.... but, NO.  LOL

I'm just not a "hat" person.  I do a hat when it's sunny or my head sunburns BADLY, but other than that, um, NO.  LOL


----------



## LisaCat

Is anyone else totally GIDDY over the fact that in just TWO WEEKS we will all be at DISNEYLAND?????

Squeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## MommyWithDreams

LisaCat said:


> Is anyone else totally GIDDY over the fact that in just TWO WEEKS we will all be at DISNEYLAND?????
> 
> Squeeeeeeeeeeeee!



I am beyond excited!!! I'll be there in 11 days.  Right now I'm trying to think of a good way to surprise Ayden. As fun as a scavenger hunt sounds......I think I'm just going to wake him up and say "We're going to Disneyland"..... then wait for the reaction


----------



## Queenbillabong

...........


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

LisaCat said:


> True.... but, NO.  LOL
> 
> I'm just not a "hat" person.  I do a hat when it's sunny or my head sunburns BADLY, but other than that, um, NO.  LOL



A tiara is not a hat. Just put it on and forget about it. 
 This will be my first time wearing one.  I went to Clairs but they only had really big tall ones so I ended up finding one on ebay. It came from Hong Kong, only $14 and free shipping. I was worried it wouldn't come in time but it only took 2 weeks. I think it's just beautiful.


----------



## LisaCat

MommyWithDreams said:


> I am beyond excited!!! I'll be there in 11 days.  Right now I'm trying to think of a good way to surprise Ayden. As fun as a scavenger hunt sounds......I think I'm just going to wake him up and say "We're going to Disneyland"..... then wait for the reaction



How FUN!


----------



## LisaCat

VintageDisneyRules said:


> A tiara is not a hat. Just put it on and forget about it.
> This will be my first time wearing one.  I went to Clairs but they only had really big tall ones so I ended up finding one on ebay. It came from Hong Kong, only $14 and free shipping. I was worried it wouldn't come in time but it only took 2 weeks. I think it's just beautiful.



Hm.  Maybe I'll go back and grab that one at Michael's.....


----------



## DizNee Luver

2 Weeks Ladies!!!

Hope everyone is getting those packing lists together & getting those last minute purchases done........before you know it, we'll all be in our Happy Place TOGETHER!!!!!


----------



## sierranevada

Morning ladies!  Wanted to share some good news.  I talked a close friend into joining us on the trip!  She can't come down until Friday evening but will be there for the weekend!!  

Yeah for more Divas!!


----------



## BillyFan

Add two more Divas it the list!  My mom and I are flying in Saturday morning, and staying thru Monday!

We really didn't think we'd be able to make this trip, but since she spent the majority of our November trip in the hotel room with my sick niece, she is ready for a quick visit to the mouse!


----------



## MamaKate

BillyFan said:


> Add two more Divas it the list!  My mom and I are flying in Saturday morning, and staying thru Monday!
> 
> We really didn't think we'd be able to make this trip, but since she spent the majority of our November trip in the hotel room with my sick niece, she is ready for a quick visit to the mouse!



Woo Hoo!! Great news .


----------



## Califgirl

YAY Tina!  It will be great to see you and your Mom again!


----------



## LisaCat

sierranevada said:


> Morning ladies!  Wanted to share some good news.  I talked a close friend into joining us on the trip!  She can't come down until Friday evening but will be there for the weekend!!
> 
> Yeah for more Divas!!





BillyFan said:


> Add two more Divas it the list!  My mom and I are flying in Saturday morning, and staying thru Monday!
> 
> We really didn't think we'd be able to make this trip, but since she spent the majority of our November trip in the hotel room with my sick niece, she is ready for a quick visit to the mouse!



Woo hoo!  The more, the merrier, right????


----------



## 4fosterkids

BillyFan said:


> Add two more Divas it the list!  My mom and I are flying in Saturday morning, and staying thru Monday!
> 
> We really didn't think we'd be able to make this trip, but since she spent the majority of our November trip in the hotel room with my sick niece, she is ready for a quick visit to the mouse!



YAY Tina!  That is so exciting 
Will be great to see you and your mom!!
Yay for the new addition Diva's too.  It will be a trip to remember!!

Happy Thursday Diva's!
The trip will be here before we know it.  I can't wait to see everybody, new and previous (not old!) lol
Thanks to everybody who helped plan all the details....you all rock!


----------



## MommyWithDreams

BillyFan said:


> Add two more Divas it the list!  My mom and I are flying in Saturday morning, and staying thru Monday!
> 
> We really didn't think we'd be able to make this trip, but since she spent the majority of our November trip in the hotel room with my sick niece, she is ready for a quick visit to the mouse!



Tina I am so glad to hear you and your mom are going to be able to make it afterall! Glad we didn't trade out that room now huh? I"m bummed I'm going to miss you by one day. We leave the day you arrive. Oh well at least you're one I can say I definitely met  Maybe we'll see you as we're checking out.


----------



## DizNee Luver

sierranevada said:


> Morning ladies!  Wanted to share some good news.  I talked a close friend into joining us on the trip!  She can't come down until Friday evening but will be there for the weekend!!
> 
> Yeah for more Divas!!



Awesome Bridget!!



BillyFan said:


> Add two more Divas it the list!  My mom and I are flying in Saturday morning, and staying thru Monday!
> 
> We really didn't think we'd be able to make this trip, but since she spent the majority of our November trip in the hotel room with my sick niece, she is ready for a quick visit to the mouse!



Hooray Tina, I'm glad I'll get to fiinally meet you & now your mom as well!!! 




MamaKate said:


> Woo Hoo!! Great news .








Califgirl said:


> YAY Tina!  It will be great to see you and your Mom again!








LisaCat said:


> Woo hoo!  The more, the merrier, right????








4fosterkids said:


> YAY Tina!  That is so exciting
> Will be great to see you and your mom!!
> Yay for the new addition Diva's too.  It will be a trip to remember!!
> 
> Happy Thursday Diva's!
> The trip will be here before we know it.  I can't wait to see everybody, new and previous (not old!) lol
> Thanks to everybody who helped plan all the details....you all rock!



Things are falling into place nicely......the trip should be super fun & memorable!!!




MommyWithDreams said:


> Tina I am so glad to hear you and your mom are going to be able to make it afterall! Glad we didn't trade out that room now huh? I"m bummed I'm going to miss you by one day. We leave the day you arrive. Oh well at least you're one I can say I definitely met  Maybe we'll see you as we're checking out.


----------



## CoMickey

BillyFan said:


> Add two more Divas it the list!  My mom and I are flying in Saturday morning, and staying thru Monday!
> 
> We really didn't think we'd be able to make this trip, but since she spent the majority of our November trip in the hotel room with my sick niece, she is ready for a quick visit to the mouse!



This is exciting news!  Can't wait to see you and your mom again.  And just to think a month after we'll be in WDW!


----------



## Belle Ella

BillyFan said:


> Add two more Divas it the list!  My mom and I are flying in Saturday morning, and staying thru Monday!
> 
> We really didn't think we'd be able to make this trip, but since she spent the majority of our November trip in the hotel room with my sick niece, she is ready for a quick visit to the mouse!



Yay, Tina!!!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

BillyFan said:


> Add two more Divas it the list!  My mom and I are flying in Saturday morning, and staying thru Monday!
> 
> We really didn't think we'd be able to make this trip, but since she spent the majority of our November trip in the hotel room with my sick niece, she is ready for a quick visit to the mouse!



 Yay!! So glad you and your mom can make it!! You also get to see your Disney boyfriend Billy!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Quick question- what time is the Scavenger Hunt or will that info be given at the Meet N' Greet? Just wondering. Sorry, I have not been on the DIS much but just wanted to check in case I missed anything.   Thanks


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Could I sign up for the Billy Hill lunch or is there someone I need to PM? Thank you


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

LisaCat said:


> Hm.  Maybe I'll go back and grab that one at Michael's.....





BillyFan said:


> Add two more Divas it the list!  My mom and I are flying in Saturday morning, and staying thru Monday!
> 
> We really didn't think we'd be able to make this trip, but since she spent the majority of our November trip in the hotel room with my sick niece, she is ready for a quick visit to the mouse!


Glad to hear you and your Mom will be coming on the trip !


eatmypixiedust said:


> Could I sign up for the Billy Hill lunch or is there someone I need to PM? Thank you  [/QUOTEWe're getting to the Billy show at 1 for the 1:30 show. Steph will see your post and add you. The scavy hunt is at 1:30 but you better show up for the group photo in front of the castle at 1.
> I sent you a message on FB. Did you see it?


----------



## MrsPinup

LisaCat said:


> Is anyone else totally GIDDY over the fact that in just TWO WEEKS we will all be at DISNEYLAND?????
> 
> Squeeeeeeeeeeeee!



Me me me!!!!!

I am nervous and excited about going to WDW next weekend too.  Excited because I will get to see those parks and it has been 20 years since I was there, but bummed to go it alone.  Today when I called to check on my Magical Express ressies, the guy asked me if I wanted to make any meal ressies.  Oh tear   I couldn't imagine spending time in a nice restaurant or even a character meal by myself.  Not to mention there is probably nothing available a week out. 

For those of you have been to WDW, what MUST  I see, do, or eat while I am there? 

The Royal Brat Pack is adding Marie (YourMaire83) to our group


----------



## wendylady36

Hola chicas! 

I gave a speech about people that love Disneyland in my communications class last night and I talked about y'all (in a good way of course). 

Tina, I'm so happy to hear that you and your mom are going to be able to make it after all! How exciting. 

You gals better take lots of pictures and use your smartphones to constantly update your Facebook so I can feel like I'm there. 

Have a super day!


----------



## toocherie

MrsPinup said:


> I couldn't imagine spending time in a nice restaurant or even a character meal by myself.  Not to mention there is probably nothing available a week out.
> 
> For those of you have been to WDW, what MUST  I see, do, or eat while I am there?



You might be surprised--things like Le Cellier, Chef Mickey's might be hard to get (oh and Cinderella's Royal Table) but I bet there is some availability elsewhere.

Ok, the one food I LOVE at WDW and don't know why they don't sell them in DLR is they sell these candies nuts at some of the stands.  Yummoo--cinnamon-y.  Otherwise, the "must haves" in my mind are pretty much the same as here--popcorn, Mickey bar.  I don't think they have many (or maybe even any) churro carts there.  I don't remember them.  Do you know which park(s) you're going to?  (If I recall you're not there very long.)  That would help in pinning down things to have.  (Like if you're going to Animal Kingdom I love Yak and Yeti--usually get an appetizer and an "adult beverage")

If you're going to Epcot the Grand Marnier Slushie (booth in France) is to die for!  (but pricey!)

Magic Kingdom, other than the nuts nothing stands out for me.

And at Hollywood Studios I LOVE the Brown Derby but only for special meals--however they have this Grapefruit Cake that is yummy and I think you can get it at Starring Rolls too--but it closes early so beware!

Have a GREAT time and good luck in the race!


----------



## Queenbillabong

........


----------



## MrsPinup

toocherie said:


> Ok, the one food I LOVE at WDW and don't know why they don't sell them in DLR is they sell these candies nuts at some of the stands.  Yummoo--cinnamon-y.
> Have a GREAT time and good luck in the race!



Cheryl~ You are cracking me up with all the alchohol suggestions   I don't eat nuts, pb yes, but not whole nuts...ick!  haha  I think I will be going to Animal Kingdom Friday, MK Saturday, and HS for Sunday, but that could all change.  Epcot doesn't seem to have a lot of rides or things that would interest me.  Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## 21yankees

Evening all.

I've read all of the updates and will update the thread tomorrow after work.

New ladies that will be coming to the Meet & Greet, please PM mamakate.

I'm sorry I haven't been on a whole lot this past week, work has been a bit crazy. The good news is that I have a 3 day weekend to recover. 

Hope all is well with you all.

Steph


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

21yankees said:


> Evening all.
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies that will be coming to the Meet & Greet, please PM mamakate.
> 
> 
> 
> Steph



Just people who haven't said they're going or all of us?


----------



## QueenDoOver

Zoemakes5 said:


> Sorry been MIA everyone...Riley (my younger son) got hurt playing basketball and has a concussion.  And not your general concussion, but the "I don't remember what year it is and I'm running into walls" concussion.



HOpe I'm not too late to say happy birthday!  Hope you had a great day.


sierranevada said:


> Even my dog is a boy!!
> 
> You should be fine on Napa Rose then into the parks for F!  You will probably be there earlier than 8:30.  Are you doing the second seating?



Well, I was going to do the early show but then got to thinking, so decided to do the late show in the hopes of being able to watch the fireworks on main street.



LisaCat said:


> Is anyone else totally GIDDY over the fact that in just TWO WEEKS we will all be at DISNEYLAND?????
> 
> Squeeeeeeeeeeeee!



Why yes, someone else is! Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel!


sierranevada said:


> Morning ladies!  Wanted to share some good news.  I talked a close friend into joining us on the trip!  She can't come down until Friday evening but will be there for the weekend!!
> 
> Yeah for more Divas!!


Yeah!  Is she doing morning magic and tour with us??



BillyFan said:


> Add two more Divas it the list!  My mom and I are flying in Saturday morning, and staying thru Monday!
> 
> We really didn't think we'd be able to make this trip, but since she spent the majority of our November trip in the hotel room with my sick niece, she is ready for a quick visit to the mouse!



Glad you can make it Tina!  We leave Saturday evening so I'll have to be sure to say hi during our crossover


MrsPinup said:


> Me me me!!!!!
> 
> I am nervous and excited about going to WDW next weekend too.  Excited because I will get to see those parks and it has been 20 years since I was there, but bummed to go it alone.  Today when I called to check on my Magical Express ressies, the guy asked me if I wanted to make any meal ressies.  Oh tear   I couldn't imagine spending time in a nice restaurant or even a character meal by myself.  Not to mention there is probably nothing available a week out.
> 
> For those of you have been to WDW, what MUST  I see, do, or eat while I am there?
> 
> The Royal Brat Pack is adding Marie (YourMaire83) to our group





MrsPinup said:


> Cheryl~ You are cracking me up with all the alchohol suggestions   I don't eat nuts, pb yes, but not whole nuts...ick!  haha  I think I will be going to Animal Kingdom Friday, MK Saturday, and HS for Sunday, but that could all change.  Epcot doesn't seem to have a lot of rides or things that would interest me.  Thanks for the encouragement!



Well, I was going to say if you have to choose be sure to go to Epcot  I think the world showcase really sets it apart and has a lot to offer and I would love to explore it unrushed.  Honestly, it is lovely to walk around some of the resorts too.  The Grand Floridian is gorgeous.  Have fun!


----------



## 21yankees

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Just people who haven't said they're going or all of us?



Sorry Trudi. I meant to say new ladies. I've editted my post.


steph


----------



## yourMaire83

MrsPinup said:


> Me me me!!!!!
> 
> I am nervous and excited about going to WDW next weekend too.  Excited because I will get to see those parks and it has been 20 years since I was there, but bummed to go it alone.  Today when I called to check on my Magical Express ressies, the guy asked me if I wanted to make any meal ressies.  Oh tear   I couldn't imagine spending time in a nice restaurant or even a character meal by myself.  Not to mention there is probably nothing available a week out.
> 
> For those of you have been to WDW, what MUST  I see, do, or eat while I am there?
> 
> The Royal Brat Pack is adding Marie (YourMaire83) to our group



Aaah, WDW, my second home!!  I grew up in FL, so we used to go 2-5 times every year for at least 4 days (even when it was only 2 parks).  I live in Utah now, and still I went 3 times in 2010!  Epcot is my favorite park, especially when I have gone solo.  Plus, you can walk on over to the Boardwalk area, which I think is amazing.

As for rides, obviously try to do everything that they DON'T have at DLR.  The must do's that come to mind, are the TTA and Thunder Mountain at MK, Spaceship Earth and all the countries at Epcot,  Expedition Everest DINOSAUR and the Safari at AK, and Rock n' Rollercoaster at HS.

For food/snacks, I mostly do counter service, so I have a lot of suggestions for you.  

At MK, in Tomorrowland, I like the sweet cream cheese pretzels from the Lunching Pad (plus they have Slurpees there), also in Tomorrowland is Cosmic Ray's Starlight Cafe.  Their best item is surprisingly the veggie wrap, but they have a good chicken caesar salad too.  I always get a Dole whip float by the Jungle Cruise (the Polynesian has Dole whips too, if you go resort hopping on the monorail).  Sleepy Hollow food cart (Liberty Square) has Mickey waffles for breakfast.  And if you like tuna sandwiches, they have those in the same area, at Columbia Harbour House (clam chowder there too).

If you do go to Epcot, there's a food court eatery by Soarin that is amazing.  I also love the school bread in Norway (it's a dessert), the fish n chips in UK, and anything at Yakatori House in Japan or Tangierine Cafe in Morroco... they're both indoor seating too, so it's the closest to table service you can get without a reservation (that I know of).  Also, like I said, you can walk to the Boardwalk... and the Boardwalk Bakery has the best sandwiches (I think better than Downtown Disney).

At Animal Kingdom, I always go to Flame Tree BBQ and then get a jalapeño pretzel at one of the stands with a blue power-aid.  

At HS, they have frozen lemonaid on the way to Tower of Terror, and a carrot cake "cookie" at the Writer's Stop in the Streets of America area. 

This is making me so "home sick" for WDW.  If a week-old jalapeño or cream cheese pretzel could in some way not be stale, I would beg you to bring me one LOL.


----------



## LisaCat

MrsPinup said:


> For those of you have been to WDW, what MUST  I see, do, or eat while I am there?
> 
> The Royal Brat Pack is adding Marie (YourMaire83) to our group



WDW?  Illuminations at Epcot.

We added Marie to the Sunshine Queens this week too.....  On Tuesday, I think....  LOL


----------



## MrsPinup

LisaCat said:


> WDW?  Illuminations at Epcot.
> 
> We added Marie to the Sunshine Queens this week too.....  On Tuesday, I think....  LOL



There may be a war   She is in her twenties which goes nicely with our group theme.  I'm just sayin'......  Marie, I guess you will have to decide.

Marie~  Thanks for all the tips for WDW.  Maybe I will check out Epcot since all of you are recommending it.  My only memory of that place is that I went with my grandparents and my Non (grandma) wanted a picture of me sitting at the fountain with the ball thingie in the background.  This asian tourist kept walking back and forth in front of her camera because he wanted to take his families photo there.  My Non got so angry haha....when we finally got the shot, she did the same thing back to him.  So juvenial, but my Non was a fiesty woman.


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

The trip's almost here and it's time to make the phone cards.  I plan on putting things together to laminate on Tuesday.  Below are the people I have information for:

Becci (cccdisney)
Bridget (Sierranevada)
Capri (disney-super-mom)
Carol (karylrocks)
Cheryl (Toocherie)
Chris (Califgirl)
Debbie (Jordansmomma)
Jen (MrsPinup)
Jessica/Jazz (Belle Ella)
Jill (4fosterkids)
Katie (mamakate)
Laurie (DizNee Luver)
Lisa (LisaCat)
Mary Jo
Melody (Tinkermell)
Michelle (Zoemakes5)
Sarah (MotoXPrincess99)
Stephanie (21yankee)
Tracy (QueenDoOver)
Trudi (Vintagedisneyrules)
Vicki (bsblgrl23)
Vicki (CoMickey)
Wendy (wendypooh22)


If your name isn't on the list and you want to be added, please PM the information to me by this Sunday (2/20).  

Question to those that have gone before - How many phone cards should I make...just for those with numbers on the list or enough for everyone?  Thanks.


----------



## yourMaire83

So, what is my best option for transportation from Long Beach airport to the Meet & Greet? The only times I have ever traveled alone, family has picked me up or I have used Magical Express (WDW)... and I have never been to the LB airport. I know it is not far to Anaheim from Long Beach. Is anyone else arriving around 4pm Thursday and want to share a cab? My flight arrives at 4:03


----------



## sierranevada

QueenDoOver said:


> Well, I was going to do the early show but then got to thinking, so decided to do the late show in the hopes of being able to watch the fireworks on main street.
> 
> Yeah!  Is she doing morning magic and tour with us??



That plan sounds like it will work well - fireworks then Fantasmic!  And yes, she is joining us for the tour and MM!

Happy three day weekend everyone!


----------



## sierranevada

yourMaire83 said:


> So, what is my best option for transportation from Long Beach airport to the Meet & Greet? The only times I have ever traveled alone, family has picked me up or I have used Magical Express (WDW)... and I have never been to the LB airport. I know it is not far to Anaheim from Long Beach. Is anyone else arriving around 4pm Thursday and want to share a cab? My flight arrives at 4:03



I just checked - Supershuttle is $35 on way and does require a reservation.  Taxis have a flat rate to the Disneyland area of $45.  So for $10 more, I would take the taxi - you will go straight to the hotel instead of multiple drop offs.


----------



## MamaKate

yourMaire83 said:


> So, what is my best option for transportation from Long Beach airport to the Meet & Greet? The only times I have ever traveled alone, family has picked me up or I have used Magical Express (WDW)... and I have never been to the LB airport. I know it is not far to Anaheim from Long Beach. Is anyone else arriving around 4pm Thursday and want to share a cab? My flight arrives at 4:03



Hello Marie~ Are you planning on attending the M&G?  If so, please let me know so we can add you to the list and I will send you a PM with all the information.  Thanks .


----------



## yourMaire83

MamaKate said:


> Hello Marie~ Are you planning on attending the M&G?  If so, please let me know so we can add you to the list and I will send you a PM with all the information.  Thanks .



Yep. I finished my picture frame already  do I need to bring snacks? I have a ton of Chex Mix and Lays Stax I can bring.


----------



## MamaKate

yourMaire83 said:


> Yep. I finished my picture frame already  do I need to bring snacks? I have a ton of Chex Mix and Lays Stax I can bring.



I sent you a PM .  We will have a snack bar, so feel free to bring a snack.  Tracey/QueenDoOver is keeping track of what people are bringing so maybe you can contact her to see if someone is already bringing Chex Mix/Lays Stax.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

21yankees said:


> Sorry Trudi. I meant to say new ladies. I've editted my post.
> 
> 
> steph





LisaCat said:


> WDW?  Illuminations at Epcot.
> 
> We added Marie to the Sunshine Queens this week too.....  On Tuesday, I think....  LOL



Marie, if you told Mel that you are doing the hunt she would have added you to whichever team needs more people. Some only had 3 players and we're trying to even things out. PM Mel if you're not sure which team you're on.
 I'm getting my suitcase down from the rafters this weekend !


----------



## Zoemakes5

Steph, I didn't see the trip to Company D on the itinerary.  Didn't know if you wanted to add that or not.  

Welcome to all the newbies and veterans who have recently joined us for this trip!!!


----------



## tinkermell

Ladies I have no idea what is going on. I had to leave town unexpectedly as my sister took a turn for the worse. I have read all PMs but don't have time to respond. I am coming back home tomorrow, and will catch up then. 

Take care!


----------



## sierranevada

tinkermell said:


> Ladies I have no idea what is going on. I had to leave town unexpectedly as my sister took a turn for the worse. I have read all PMs but don't have time to respond. I am coming back home tomorrow, and will catch up then.
> 
> Take care!



Sorry so to hear that!!  Sending you hugs and pixie dust!!


----------



## MamaKate

tinkermell said:


> Ladies I have no idea what is going on. I had to leave town unexpectedly as my sister took a turn for the worse. I have read all PMs but don't have time to respond. I am coming back home tomorrow, and will catch up then.
> 
> Take care!



Oh Mel, I'm so sorry .  You and your family remain in my thoughts and prayers .


----------



## yourMaire83

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Marie, if you told Mel that you are doing the hunt she would have added you to whichever team needs more people. Some only had 3 playerss and we're trying to even things out. PM Mel if you're not sure which team you're on.
> I'm getting my suitcase down from the rafters this weekend !



I have PMed Mel. Last I had heard from her, she said I would most likely be added to "Sarah, Jen and Rochelle's team"  I don't know anyone on this trip so when I hadn't heard back I thought it hadn't been decided AND I thought Jen was the same one I am rooming with. LOL

Edit: I guess I was assigned, so I am sticking with the original assignment. I'm really thankful that I could be assigned because I am new and want to participate and would of had a hard time coming up with a team on the spot. I guess I didn't commit my assignment to memory because I have no faces to go with names yet, and so I was just like, "Sure, whatever "

This is gonna be so fun.


----------



## toocherie

Marie:  what part of Utah do you live in?  I lived in Sandy from 94-98


----------



## Queenbillabong

tinkermell said:


> Ladies I have no idea what is going on. I had to leave town unexpectedly as my sister took a turn for the worse. I have read all PMs but don't have time to respond. I am coming back home tomorrow, and will catch up then.
> 
> Take care!



Take care, Mel.  I hope everything is okay with you sister


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Zoemakes5 said:


> Steph, I didn't see the trip to Company D on the itinerary.  Didn't know if you wanted to add that or not.


It's Sunday right? I haven't seen a time posted, did I  miss it?


tinkermell said:


> Ladies I have no idea what is going on. I had to leave town unexpectedly as my sister took a turn for the worse. I have read all PMs but don't have time to respond. I am coming back home tomorrow, and will catch up then.
> 
> Take care!


So sorry to hear that. Hope all goes well.


yourMaire83 said:


> I have PMed Mel. Last I had heard from her, she said I would most likely be added to "Sarah, Jen and Rochelle's team"  I don't know anyone on this trip so when I hadn't heard back I thought it hadn't been decided AND I thought Jen was the same one I am rooming with. LOL
> 
> Edit: I guess I was assigned, so I am sticking with the original assignment. I'm really thankful that I could be assigned because I am new and want to participate and would of had a hard time coming up with a team on the spot. I guess I didn't commit my assignment to memory because I have no faces to go with names yet, and so I was just like, "Sure, whatever "
> 
> This is gonna be so fun.



Just to be sure PM Mel in a few days , sometimes there are last minute changes.
  Enjoy the 3 day weekend everyone ! I know I will.


----------



## mommaU4

tinkermell said:


> Ladies I have no idea what is going on. I had to leave town unexpectedly as my sister took a turn for the worse. I have read all PMs but don't have time to respond. I am coming back home tomorrow, and will catch up then.
> 
> Take care!


I'm so sorry to hear that Mel.  My thoughts are with you both.


----------



## mommaU4

Just wanted to pop in and say hello!! I fear I am so lost on this thread now. It's just easier to keep up with everyone on Facebook! 
I did see a few new faces so I wanted to welcome them. 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## LisaCat

MrsPinup said:


> There may be a war   She is in her twenties which goes nicely with our group theme.  I'm just sayin'......  Marie, I guess you will have to decide.





Poor Marie!  LOL

I already made her a team door decoration too......


----------



## LisaCat

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Marie, if you told Mel that you are doing the hunt she would have added you to whichever team needs more people. Some only had 3 players and we're trying to even things out. PM Mel if you're not sure which team you're on.



So, with Marie going to the brat pack, the sunshine queens are back to a 2 player team.  Any of the add ons from the last couple days looking to do the scavvy hunt?


----------



## LisaCat

All caught up!  TGIF!  And the official "packing pile" has started..... And I got a tiara today too!


----------



## Zoemakes5

tinkermell said:


> Ladies I have no idea what is going on. I had to leave town unexpectedly as my sister took a turn for the worse. I have read all PMs but don't have time to respond. I am coming back home tomorrow, and will catch up then.
> 
> Take care!



Oh, Mel, I'm so sorry!  Sending hugs and pixie dust.


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

yourMaire83 said:


> So, what is my best option for transportation from Long Beach airport to the Meet & Greet? The only times I have ever traveled alone, family has picked me up or I have used Magical Express (WDW)... and I have never been to the LB airport. I know it is not far to Anaheim from Long Beach. Is anyone else arriving around 4pm Thursday and want to share a cab? My flight arrives at 4:03




Hey Roomie -  I would love to share a cab but I'm flying into Orange County at the same time.  Oh Darn!  Well, the good news is that we will be arriving just in time to meet up with Carol and Jen before the Meet and Greet to drop our stuff of in the room.  Then its on to the festivities 

Jodi


----------



## yourMaire83

toocherie said:


> Marie:  what part of Utah do you live in?  I lived in Sandy from 94-98



Draper! Next town over.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

LisaCat said:


> So, with Marie going to the brat pack, the sunshine queens are back to a 2 player team.  Any of the add ons from the last couple days looking to do the scavvy hunt?



There won't be any 2 player teams. Mel was waiting to hear from 2 others to see if they were still interested in playing.I can't remember who, the name Stucilady rings a bell.
 Wait til Mel gets back home to find out for sure.
 Sorry you're in a tug of war Marie !


----------



## BillyFan

tinkermell said:


> Ladies I have no idea what is going on. I had to leave town unexpectedly as my sister took a turn for the worse. I have read all PMs but don't have time to respond. I am coming back home tomorrow, and will catch up then.
> 
> Take care!



I'm so sorry to hear this, Mel.   Hang in there, friend.  I got your PM, but I can't respond, since your PM box if full.  I will try again in a day or two.


And thanks to everybody for the warm "welcome back"!  Mom and I can't wait to see everybody again, and to meet the new gals too!


----------



## tinkermell

BillyFan said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this, Mel.   Hang in there, friend.  I got your PM, but I can't respond, since your PM box if full.  I will try again in a day or two.
> 
> 
> And thanks to everybody for the warm "welcome back"!  Mom and I can't wait to see everybody again, and to meet the new gals too!


I just emptied it!!! Come back!


----------



## tinkermell

Hello again,

Thankyou everyone!

I was able to use my niece's computer to catch up and get things sorted out. I am sorry for all of the confusion. I was trying to get confirmations on who was playing in the hunt or not. I was trying to get to get the teams evened up as much as possible. I was waiting for some replies back, and then I got the call that Renee was not doing good, and might not make it through this week. Dave and I took off that same day for Sacramento to come see her. She seemed to get a little better, but now she seems bad again. Not sure what is going to happen in the next few days. As of the moment, I am coming home on Sunday or Monday. I will either go back to Sacramento, or go to San Diego as I had originally planned.  From there I was to go to Cheryl's and hang with her for a few days before our ladies trip. 

We just don't know what to expect about Renee.  As you can imagine it has been hard. 

I am going to PM some of you about the hunt. I hope all is well, and no one is too upset. I am so sorry for the confusion. I'm hoping Tina and her Mom Donna will play!!! Hint! Hint! Hint! That would be perfect! 

Just in case, I will not be able to make our trip at all, I will be sending the tee shirts to Linda or Cheryl to bring to the Meet and Greet. They are all done by the way. I had 8 more to finish, and I brought them along with me to work on, when just sitting around. It was good medicine for me. I also helped make dinner and so forth.

Ok, I'm off to answer some PMs.


----------



## CoMickey

tinkermell said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Thankyou everyone!



Melody - so sorry about your sister!   You are an absolute angel worrying about the t-shirts with everything you are dealing with.  Really we would all have understood if you were not able to have gotten them done or sent.  If you must, do not worry about us but please take care of yourself and spend as much time with your sister as you can.  Prayers and pixie dust are being sent your way!


----------



## BillyFan

CoMickey said:


> Melody - so sorry about your sister!   You are an absolute angel worrying about the t-shirts with everything you are dealing with.  Really we would all have understood if you were not able to have gotten them done or sent.  If you must, do not worry about us but please take care of yourself and spend as much time with your sister as you can.  Prayers and pixie dust are being sent your way!



Ditto 

I'm sorry to say the Mom and I won't be participating in the hunt this year.  We probably won't be getting to the parks until lunchtime, and we don't want to be rushed.  We will be cheering from the sidelines, though!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Melody, I'm so sorry that your sister has taken a turn for the worse.  My prayers are with her & her family & you & your family.  There's nothing I can say to make this easier.  Just know we're here for you.

I really appreciate you still dealing with trip things when your heart is somewhere else.....you are a strong woman!!  If there's something one of us can do to lighten your load, please ask!!!!


----------



## lulubelle

Hugs, love and pixie dust to Mel.
That is all.

Let me know what I can do to help.


----------



## LisaCat

Hugs, Mel.... and the weather in Sacramento has been most unpleasant the past few days too.  You poor thing!

Current Weather Channel:  Sacramento 40 degrees, feels like 34.  Brr.  Disneyland Resort:  57, feels like 57.  I wanna go there.  NOW.  LOL


----------



## MommyWithDreams

I am thinking of you Mel and praying for you and your family.


----------



## QueenDoOver

MamaKate said:


> Oh Mel, I'm so sorry .  You and your family remain in my thoughts and prayers .





CoMickey said:


> Melody - so sorry about your sister!   You are an absolute angel worrying about the t-shirts with everything you are dealing with.  Really we would all have understood if you were not able to have gotten them done or sent.  If you must, do not worry about us but please take care of yourself and spend as much time with your sister as you can.  Prayers and pixie dust are being sent your way!



Me too Mel.  I'm very sorry that you and your family are going through this.  I know what you mean about staying busy though.  Sometimes it does help.  I pray that you all have as much time left as you need to say goodbye and that your sister finds painless peace in god's arms when she is ready.


----------



## sierranevada

LisaCat said:


> Hugs, Mel.... and the weather in Sacramento has been most unpleasant the past few days too.  You poor thing!
> 
> Current Weather Channel:  Sacramento 40 degrees, feels like 34.  Brr.  Disneyland Resort:  57, feels like 57.  I wanna go there.  NOW.  LOL



Yes - weather in NorCal has been awful!  We spent 8 hours on the road yesterday to get to Tahoe - normally 3 1/2-4.  Stop and go traffic, spin outs, several accidents that blocked the highways. We started sliding when car was stopped. Just glad we made it safely and really am looking forward to SoCal weather. 

See everyone soon


----------



## stacielee

CoMickey said:


> Melody - so sorry about your sister!   You are an absolute angel worrying about the t-shirts with everything you are dealing with.  Really we would all have understood if you were not able to have gotten them done or sent.  If you must, do not worry about us but please take care of yourself and spend as much time with your sister as you can.  Prayers and pixie dust are being sent your way!



   Same from me, Melody!  Your family is in our prayers!!


----------



## Califgirl

hugs, Mel.


----------



## 4fosterkids

Mel, you are in my thoughts and prayers.  As others have said, please do not worry about the trip details...you have so much going on.  I hope and pray you are able to make the trip, so we can shower you with diva pixie dust and hugs!


----------



## MrsPinup

Mel  I will keep your sister and you in my prayers.  If you need anything while you are in Sac, let me know!  I can cook you guys a meal or bring over some goodies.


----------



## MrsPinup

Oh, so what team is Marie on?


----------



## sierranevada

MrsPinup said:


> Oh, so what team is Marie on?



I don't know if things have changed and don't want to speak for Mel, but in her last PM to me, this is what I understood. (I was on the PM list since we had just lost a player-Marnie).  She was adding Marie to sunshine queens with Lisa and her friend so they would have 3 players. You guys-brat pack- would still be at 3 and at the time Hollywood court jesters (us) would also have 3. We have since added a friend of mine to the jesters so we have 4 with the other two teams still at 3. She was only going to change it if a prior poster (can't remember name but it was a mother/daughter coming in a few days early for a conference?) confirmed. Then she would switch Marie to brat pack and put the two new ladies with sunshine queens so everyone would have four. I don't know if the last two ladies have confirmed with her. It is a little confusing but that is how she explained it me. Hope this helps.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Thought I'd give this thread a little bump, as it was nearing the bottom of the page!! 

11 Days until our trip!!  Hope everyone is getting everything together & will be ready to go!!  I still have a ways to go, but will be ready come March 3!

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!!


----------



## tinkermell

Hi ladies!

I have a few minutes to post again.

I wrote PMs to Lisa and Marie. 

Lisa, wrote me back a very nice reply stating that Marie could stay with the Royal Brat Pack, because of her age range, and fitting in with that team. Wasn't that nice?   

No now, we just need to hear from Marie, so things get settled for sure. 

Right now, I am sitting in the Marriot Courtyard lobby in Folsom. My nephew from Oregon arrived last night at midnight to see his mom. The extended family thought it would be nice to give all the children some time to reflect and talk to themselves. My sister has 4 children, so now they are all gathered around her. She is basically sleeping all the time, and has lost her appetite. She is laboring for breath. So hard to see. It is time for her to go. 

Anywhos, the lobby here is perfect for us to hang out in. Lots of room, tables, couches, fireplace and so on. Later on we will go up to see her for just a bit. We do not want to overwhelm anyone. 

Thanks for listening ladies. I know it is not a very happy subject. 

I *am* planning on coming to DL. I hope it will still work out. Like Jill said, it will be good for me. I could use a lot of that pixie dust!!!!

Love to you all! 

Mel


----------



## tinkermell

sierranevada said:


> I don't know if things have changed and don't want to speak for Mel, but in her last PM to me, this is what I understood. (I was on the PM list since we had just lost a player-Marnie).  She was adding Marie to sunshine queens with Lisa and her friend so they would have 3 players. You guys-brat pack- would still be at 3 and at the time Hollywood court jesters (us) would also have 3. We have since added a friend of mine to the jesters so we have 4 with the other two teams still at 3. She was only going to change it if a prior poster (can't remember name but it was a mother/daughter coming in a few days early for a conference?) confirmed. Then she would switch Marie to brat pack and put the two new ladies with sunshine queens so everyone would have four. I don't know if the last two ladies have confirmed with her. It is a little confusing but that is how she explained it me. Hope this helps.


Hi Bridget. 

The two ladies I was originally waiting to hear from was STUCIELADY and her DD. She wrote back that they couldn't play. Then I tried to talk Tina and her mom Donna into playing, but they couldn't either. LOL!! (Are your ears burning Tina?) 

So that is that. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## tinkermell

MrsPinup said:


> Mel  I will keep your sister and you in my prayers.  If you need anything while you are in Sac, let me know!  I can cook you guys a meal or bring over some goodies.


Thankyou Jen! So sweet!

We actually are doing pretty good for food. So many people bringing stuff and goodies. 

As you Nor Cal people know, today is beautiful and sunny. Cold, cold, but sunny!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Melody it sounds like you are handling this as well as anyone could.  Glad to hear the family is there & getting to spend some time with your sister as well as each other.  I pray for strength for you & the family & the peace for your sister as she lets go.  My heart aches for all of you.


----------



## Belle Ella

Keeping your sister and you in my thoughts, Mel 

Popping in to say hi. I've been in a bit of a funk lately and just haven't been up to coming by this thread for some reason. I'm so glad it's less than 2 weeks now. I need a pick me up!


----------



## karylrocks

Hi Ladies! I am back from vacation and did a quick look through the thread so I think I am caught up. I still have a few PM's to respond to.

I just got the file of nametags from Callie and they look great! I am planning to print them tomorrow and will send out the ones who wanted them mailed.

Speaking of things to pack - *don't forget your lanyards (if you have one) and tiaras!*


----------



## LisaCat

karylrocks said:


> Hi Ladies! I am back from vacation and did a quick look through the thread so I think I am caught up. I still have a few PM's to respond to.
> 
> I just got the file of nametags from Callie and they look great! I am planning to print them tomorrow and will send out the ones who wanted them mailed.
> 
> Speaking of things to pack - *don't forget your lanyards (if you have one) and tiaras!*



Woo hoo!  Thanks!  

My lanyard and tiara are already on the "OFFICIAL PACKING PILE" along with the pic frame and treats for the M&G.  IS IT TIME TO GO YET?????!!!!!

DH is on a plane headed for Orlando right now (color me jealous) but at least it's sunny here.  And 2 days after I get back from the Diva trip, my new stove will get delivered, so that makes me happy.  LOL

Gonna work on our door sign tonight.  It's all coming along nicely!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Welcome back Carol!!! How was your trip???

Michelle needs to work half day on Thursday, so we need to figure out how we want to get from the airport to the motel.  Let me know what you'd like to do (taxi, shuttle, etc).


----------



## cccdisney

16 days!     So excited!   I'm so ready for a DL trip.    Sorry I've been MIA lately.   Crazy life has been in the way.  

Mel - So sorry for what your family is going through.   I'll keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## DizNee Luver

cccdisney said:


> 16 days!     So excited!   I'm so ready for a DL trip.    Sorry I've been MIA lately.   Crazy life has been in the way.



Ummmmm, You'd be late for the party if you come in 16 days......   How bout ya join is in less than 11 days!!!


----------



## QueenDoOver

Belle Ella said:


> I'm so glad it's less than 2 weeks now. I need a pick me up!



I hear you.  I have one kiddo home puking, and I am coughing my head off and have given myself laryngitis.  I better be well by the 3rd!


----------



## mommaU4

tinkermell said:


> Right now, I am sitting in the Marriot Courtyard lobby in Folsom. My nephew from Oregon arrived last night at midnight to see his mom. The extended family thought it would be nice to give all the children some time to reflect and talk to themselves. My sister has 4 children, so now they are all gathered around her. She is basically sleeping all the time, and has lost her appetite. She is laboring for breath. So hard to see. It is time for her to go.
> 
> Thanks for listening ladies. I know it is not a very happy subject.
> 
> I *am* planning on coming to DL. I hope it will still work out. Like Jill said, it will be good for me. I could use a lot of that pixie dust!!!!
> 
> Love to you all!
> 
> Mel


   Oh Mel, I am so sorry. I'm praying for you and your sister at this sad time. 
I am glad to read that you are still planning on going to DL. I hope it all works out. Wish I could be there to see you and give you a big hug my friend.


----------



## mommaU4

Hello ladies. I hope you are enjoying your weekend, or what's left of it. 
Won't be long now before it's time to head off to DL!!!  

Some of you know that I was plotting and trying to make it on this trip, if only for a day or two. Ruben wasn't able to get the time off which meant our plan of renting a minivan and all driving to CA so I could spend the Meet and Greet and all day Friday with you all and he could spend time with his family, isn't going to work out. 

My other option is to take the Luxbus that I took for my b-day trip, but that would mean coming in Thurs night and missing the Meet and Greet, plus I couldn't find any good deals on bus tickets sooooooo long story short I decided it just wasn't going to work out this time.  I am so sad to miss seeing all my old and dear friends, and to meet all our new ladies! Plus this will be the first time since the trips started that I haven't been there.  

BUT I am hoping to hear lots of wonderful details and see tons of fun pictures!!  And hopefully I will be able to make it next year.


----------



## LisaCat

Bummer, Beth!  So sorry it didn't work out!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Oh no Beth......was sooooooo looking forward to seeing you!!!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

mommaU4 said:


> Hello ladies. I hope you are enjoying your weekend, or what's left of it.
> Won't be long now before it's time to head off to DL!!!
> 
> Some of you know that I was plotting and trying to make it on this trip, if only for a day or two. Ruben wasn't able to get the time off which meant our plan of renting a minivan and all driving to CA so I could spend the Meet and Greet and all day Friday with you all and he could spend time with his family, isn't going to work out.
> 
> My other option is to take the Luxbus that I took for my b-day trip, but that would mean coming in Thurs night and missing the Meet and Greet, plus I couldn't find any good deals on bus tickets sooooooo long story short I decided it just wasn't going to work out this time.  I am so sad to miss seeing all my old and dear friends, and to meet all our new ladies! Plus this will be the first time since the trips started that I haven't been there.
> 
> BUT I am hoping to hear lots of wonderful details and see tons of fun pictures!!  And hopefully I will be able to make it next year.



Awww, really will miss you !
In case the new ladies don't know, we have Beth to thank as she is the one who started this whole thing.  Tell us the story again Beth on how you were bored one day and decided to start this thread and plan the first Ladies Only Trip.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

mommaU4 said:


> Hello ladies. I hope you are enjoying your weekend, or what's left of it.
> Won't be long now before it's time to head off to DL!!!
> 
> Some of you know that I was plotting and trying to make it on this trip, if only for a day or two. Ruben wasn't able to get the time off which meant our plan of renting a minivan and all driving to CA so I could spend the Meet and Greet and all day Friday with you all and he could spend time with his family, isn't going to work out.
> 
> My other option is to take the Luxbus that I took for my b-day trip, but that would mean coming in Thurs night and missing the Meet and Greet, plus I couldn't find any good deals on bus tickets sooooooo long story short I decided it just wasn't going to work out this time.  I am so sad to miss seeing all my old and dear friends, and to meet all our new ladies! Plus this will be the first time since the trips started that I haven't been there.
> 
> BUT I am hoping to hear lots of wonderful details and see tons of fun pictures!!  And hopefully I will be able to make it next year.



 I started getting really excited when I started reading this post, now I'm just sad. Wish you were going.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

tinkermell said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I have a few minutes to post again.
> 
> I wrote PMs to Lisa and Marie.
> 
> Lisa, wrote me back a very nice reply stating that Marie could stay with the Royal Brat Pack, because of her age range, and fitting in with that team. Wasn't that nice?
> 
> No now, we just need to hear from Marie, so things get settled for sure.
> 
> Right now, I am sitting in the Marriot Courtyard lobby in Folsom. My nephew from Oregon arrived last night at midnight to see his mom. The extended family thought it would be nice to give all the children some time to reflect and talk to themselves. My sister has 4 children, so now they are all gathered around her. She is basically sleeping all the time, and has lost her appetite. She is laboring for breath. So hard to see. It is time for her to go.
> 
> Anywhos, the lobby here is perfect for us to hang out in. Lots of room, tables, couches, fireplace and so on. Later on we will go up to see her for just a bit. We do not want to overwhelm anyone.
> 
> Thanks for listening ladies. I know it is not a very happy subject.
> 
> I *am* planning on coming to DL. I hope it will still work out. Like Jill said, it will be good for me. I could use a lot of that pixie dust!!!!
> 
> Love to you all!
> 
> Mel



 Mel you're such a strong person. You're right it was a beautiful day today. We were up at Folsom doing some shopping earlier today and it was nice to peel off the sweatshirt. Continuing prayers and pixie dust to you. Take care.


----------



## cccdisney

DizNee Luver said:


> Ummmmm, You'd be late for the party if you come in 16 days......   How bout ya join is in less than 11 days!!!



  I was going off the title of the thread.   That is what I get for not counting myself.    Believe me!  I won't be late!!   I have an airline ticket for March 3rd!


----------



## DizNee Luver

cccdisney said:


> I was going off the title of the thread.   That is what I get for not counting myself.    Believe me!  I won't be late!!   I have an airline ticket for March 3rd!



 Yay!!


----------



## cccdisney

mommaU4 said:


> Hello ladies. I hope you are enjoying your weekend, or what's left of it.
> Won't be long now before it's time to head off to DL!!!
> 
> Some of you know that I was plotting and trying to make it on this trip, if only for a day or two. Ruben wasn't able to get the time off which meant our plan of renting a minivan and all driving to CA so I could spend the Meet and Greet and all day Friday with you all and he could spend time with his family, isn't going to work out.
> 
> My other option is to take the Luxbus that I took for my b-day trip, but that would mean coming in Thurs night and missing the Meet and Greet, plus I couldn't find any good deals on bus tickets sooooooo long story short I decided it just wasn't going to work out this time.  I am so sad to miss seeing all my old and dear friends, and to meet all our new ladies! Plus this will be the first time since the trips started that I haven't been there.
> 
> BUT I am hoping to hear lots of wonderful details and see tons of fun pictures!!  And hopefully I will be able to make it next year.



   It just won't be the same.      I'm going to miss having you there.


----------



## QueenDoOver

Airport Ride Sharing Information
(copy, paste, add your info, & repost if you want to try to share a ride with someone)

Name--------Airport---------Arrival---------Departure
Bridget--------SNA--------3/3 2:11 pm------3/6 6:00 pm
Carol----------SNA--------3/3 9:30 am------3/6 7:00 pm
Capri----------SNA--------3/3 11:08 am-----3/6 6:00pm
Debra---------SNA--------3/3 11:08 am-----3/6 6:00pm
Jodi-----------SNA--------3/3 4:00 pm------3/6 2:10 pm
Lisa & Trish----SNA--------3/3 12:10 pm-----3/7 2:10 pm
Jen-----------SNA---------3/3 10:50am-----3/6 9:25pm
Tracey & Carrie-SNA-------3/3 1:12pm-----3/5 8:00PM
Vicki----------- SNA-------3/3 1:12pm----- 3/7 6:00pm


Okay, Vicki, Lisa and Trish.  I think you all are planning on riding with Carrie and I.  We have a few choices here.  A taxi is $45 +tip (10 or $11 per person?), a limo is $65 + tip. 
 I am considering renting a car because we will have to get back to the airport on Saturday and I don't really want to be at the mercy of the shuttles.  I can get a full size rental for about $70.  Would you all be willing to go that route (I'm told that it is fast).  Then we could have the freedom to stop at a store if needed or run out, etc...Plus it may be helpful if we get to go to Company D  Anyhow, if you all paid $10 per person, then Carrie and I could cover the rest and it would be about the same as if we got a shuttle back.  Just let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## MrsPinup

Happy Monday and ten days!!!!  Almost to single digits  
Beth~  What a bummer!  Hopefully we will meet next year 

My suitcase is getting packed for WDW and the race.  The rain has been taking over up here and I have not been running so I am super nervous about the race next weekend.  At least I will look cute in my Aurora costume if I am not running to par!  
Yesterday I threw a baby shower for one of my pastors and his wife.  My two planning helpers had to back out at the last minute because they were both super sick.  I spent Friday night hanging out with the two of them, and then the daddy to be was really sick yesterday too.  I am praying like crazy that I do not catch their bugs since I want to be healthy for the next two weekends. How awful would that be?!
Are there any pictures of the scavvy teams from previous years?  It would be great to see how the teams got into the spirit!


----------



## MrsPinup

QueenDoOver said:


> Airport Ride Sharing Information
> (copy, paste, add your info, & repost if you want to try to share a ride with someone)
> 
> Name--------Airport---------Arrival---------Departure
> Bridget--------SNA--------3/3 2:11 pm------3/6 6:00 pm
> Carol----------SNA--------3/3 9:30 am------3/6 7:00 pm
> Capri----------SNA--------3/3 11:08 am-----3/6 6:00pm
> Debra---------SNA--------3/3 11:08 am-----3/6 6:00pm
> Jodi-----------SNA--------3/3 4:00 pm------3/6 2:10 pm
> Lisa & Trish----SNA--------3/3 12:10 pm-----3/7 2:10 pm
> Jen-----------SNA---------3/3 10:50am-----3/6 9:25pm
> Tracey & Carrie-SNA-------3/3 1:12pm-----3/5 8:00PM
> Vicki----------- SNA-------3/3 1:12pm----- 3/7 6:00pm



Capri and Debra~  My memory fails me....are we taking a taxi?  How much will that be for the three of us to split and who is booking it?  Let me know what flight # you are on so I can meet up with you (by baggage claim or terminal?)  I will make a sign like the valet drivers


----------



## 21yankees

Mel -  Keeping you and your family in my family's thoughts and prayers.

Beth - I'm sorry you won't be able to come. 

Morning all. I've caught a cold and haven't been online most of the weekend. I will get everything updated by tomorrow (I hope). 


Steph


----------



## QueenDoOver

QueenDoOver said:


> Airport Ride Sharing Information
> (copy, paste, add your info, & repost if you want to try to share a ride with someone)
> 
> Name--------Airport---------Arrival---------Departure
> Bridget--------SNA--------3/3 2:11 pm------3/6 6:00 pm
> Carol----------SNA--------3/3 9:30 am------3/6 7:00 pm
> Capri----------SNA--------3/3 11:08 am-----3/6 6:00pm
> Debra---------SNA--------3/3 11:08 am-----3/6 6:00pm
> Jodi-----------SNA--------3/3 4:00 pm------3/6 2:10 pm
> Lisa & Trish----SNA--------3/3 12:10 pm-----3/7 2:10 pm
> Jen-----------SNA---------3/3 10:50am-----3/6 9:25pm
> Tracey & Carrie-SNA-------3/3 1:12pm-----3/5 8:00PM
> Vicki----------- SNA-------3/3 1:12pm----- 3/7 6:00pm
> 
> 
> Okay, Vicki, Lisa and Trish.  I think you all are planning on riding with Carrie and I.  We have a few choices here.  A taxi is $45 +tip (10 or $11 per person?), a limo is $65 + tip.
> I am considering renting a car because we will have to get back to the airport on Saturday and I don't really want to be at the mercy of the shuttles.  I can get a full size rental for about $70.  Would you all be willing to go that route (I'm told that it is fast).  Then we could have the freedom to stop at a store if needed or run out, etc...Plus it may be helpful if we get to go to Company D  Anyhow, if you all paid $10 per person, then Carrie and I could cover the rest and it would be about the same as if we got a shuttle back.  Just let me know.  Thanks!



Ok, just reserved a rental car to go from DTD to Airport for $25.  Yeah!  So not worth the bother of roundtrip rental car, so let's decide if we want to go Taxi or splurge for Limo.  I'm fine either way!  I we decide to go Limo, I will take care of that reservation.


----------



## mommaU4

LisaCat said:


> Bummer, Beth!  So sorry it didn't work out!


Thanks. I'm sorry too. It would've been really nice to meet you! Have a great time on the trip. 





DizNee Luver said:


> Oh no Beth......was sooooooo looking forward to seeing you!!!!


I know, Laurie! Me too!!! I thought finally we'd be able to meet in person. Darn it. 






VintageDisneyRules said:


> Awww, really will miss you !
> In case the new ladies don't know, we have Beth to thank as she is the one who started this whole thing.  Tell us the story again Beth on how you were bored one day and decided to start this thread and plan the first Ladies Only Trip.


Aww, thanks Trudi!  I'm so going to miss seeing you and Sarah. Have fun at your first ever Meet and Greet!  

As for the story? Well, it's not much of a story really. I'd put together a trip like this when I lived in MI for some DIS ladies to go to WDW. We had about 45 ladies on that trip and it was so fun!! Then when we moved to Las Vegas I was sitting home one night, bored as you said, and thought why not see if I could do the same thing for Disneyland! I started a thread to see if anyone was interested, and it grew from there. We've had between 40 and 50 ladies attend each year and it's still going strong! 
So I guess yay for being bored and getting wacky ideas.  If not for being bored, I never would've started that thread, and I wouldn't be able to call all you wonderful ladies my friends and I would've missed out on meeting some amazing women.   






MommyWithDreams said:


> I started getting really excited when I started reading this post, now I'm just sad. Wish you were going.


I'm sad too Janelle. When I was working on going, and I read that you'd be there I was so excited!! I thought we'd finally get to meet up.  Have a wonderful time with Ayden. I'm so happy you are getting to go back. 





cccdisney said:


> It just won't be the same.      I'm going to miss having you there.


Thanks, Becci. I had such a blast last time getting to know you better. 





MrsPinup said:


> Beth~  What a bummer!  Hopefully we will meet next year


I hope so, Jen. You are going to have a blast. This is a great group. And good luck in your race!! 





21yankees said:


> Beth - I'm sorry you won't be able to come.


Thanks, Steph. And thank you for taking over the planning this year. You've done such a wonderful job!!  I hope your cold goes away fast!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

MrsPinup said:


> Are there any pictures of the scavvy teams from previous years?  It would be great to see how the teams got into the spirit!



There is a Photobucket account where a lot of us added our pictures.
I can't remember how to access it but ask Beth. She knows everything.
 Hey Beth, I love hearing your story of starting this whole Diva thing.


----------



## LisaCat

QueenDoOver said:


> Airport Ride Sharing Information
> (copy, paste, add your info, & repost if you want to try to share a ride with someone)
> 
> Name--------Airport---------Arrival---------Departure
> Bridget--------SNA--------3/3 2:11 pm------3/6 6:00 pm
> Carol----------SNA--------3/3 9:30 am------3/6 7:00 pm
> Capri----------SNA--------3/3 11:08 am-----3/6 6:00pm
> Debra---------SNA--------3/3 11:08 am-----3/6 6:00pm
> Jodi-----------SNA--------3/3 4:00 pm------3/6 2:10 pm
> Lisa & Trish----SNA--------3/3 12:10 pm-----3/7 2:10 pm
> Jen-----------SNA---------3/3 10:50am-----3/6 9:25pm
> Tracey & Carrie-SNA-------3/3 1:12pm-----3/5 8:00PM
> Vicki----------- SNA-------3/3 1:12pm----- 3/7 6:00pm
> 
> 
> Okay, Vicki, Lisa and Trish.  I think you all are planning on riding with Carrie and I.  We have a few choices here.  A taxi is $45 +tip (10 or $11 per person?), a limo is $65 + tip.
> I am considering renting a car because we will have to get back to the airport on Saturday and I don't really want to be at the mercy of the shuttles.  I can get a full size rental for about $70.  Would you all be willing to go that route (I'm told that it is fast).  Then we could have the freedom to stop at a store if needed or run out, etc...Plus it may be helpful if we get to go to Company D  Anyhow, if you all paid $10 per person, then Carrie and I could cover the rest and it would be about the same as if we got a shuttle back.  Just let me know.  Thanks!



OK - just talked to Trish and we will hang out at the airport and probably get some lunch.  Our preference would be the limo.....


----------



## wendylady36

What a bummer, Beth! I was hoping that you would be able to find a way to get there! Well, now we can be lonely together.  

Big hugs Auntie Mel! I'm here for you if you need me for anything at all. 

To those going to WDW this weekend, have a super great time! 

I hope you all have wonderful day!


----------



## LisaCat

21yankees said:


> Morning all. I've caught a cold and haven't been online most of the weekend. I will get everything updated by tomorrow (I hope).
> 
> 
> Steph



Ick.  Feel better, Steph!


----------



## LisaCat

I've got my packing list almost done.  I finished the door sign and the frame for the M & G last night.


----------



## tinkermell

Hi ladies, 

I am home again.  There is no place like home. 

Tomorrow I'm watching my grandson, and working on two more last minute tee shirt orders. 

Also hope to finish up my frame. I have the stuff, I just need to get it done. 

Thanks again for all of the hugs, thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LisaCat

Welcome home, Mel!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Does anyone have the info for where we have our photos stored.
 The info I used isn't working.
PM it please to me and Jen. Thanks.


----------



## MrsPinup

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Does anyone have the info for where we have our photos stored.
> The info I used isn't working.
> PM it please to me and Jen. Thanks.



I have it....Trudi I pm'd you about it.


----------



## MrsPinup

So who is going to close down the park with me on Friday or Saturday night?   I love riding the Matterhorn at night when everything is lit up in color.

I am so glad I looked over the photos from the M&G last year.  I don't know why, but I wasn't thinking of adding Disney to the picture frame, but I guess that is the point, right?  Silly blondeness coming through


----------



## LisaCat

MrsPinup said:


> So who is going to close down the park with me on Friday or Saturday night?   I love riding the Matterhorn at night when everything is lit up in color.
> 
> I am so glad I looked over the photos from the M&G last year.  I don't know why, but I wasn't thinking of adding Disney to the picture frame, but I guess that is the point, right?  Silly blondeness coming through



I might be up for one night, maybe even both.  Hard to say.....  If the weather changes, gets warm and stuff starts blooming, allergies may have other ideas involving benadryl and bed time.  LOL


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

MrsPinup said:


> I have it....Trudi I pm'd you about it.


----------



## bsblgrl23

MrsPinup said:


> So who is going to close down the park with me on Friday or Saturday night?   I love riding the Matterhorn at night when everything is lit up in color.
> 
> Jen!  I am so with you for both nights!!!    I love riding any of the rides at night.
> 
> 
> Mel- Please know that my thoughts are with you and your family.   I know how tough it must be.
> 
> Tracey- The limo is awesome can't wait for it!  Get well and see you at the airport!
> 
> I am getting way too excited!  I think people at work want me to leave now so I will stop annoying them!
> 
> Can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## MrsPinup

LisaCat said:


> I might be up for one night, maybe even both.  Hard to say.....  If the weather changes, gets warm and stuff starts blooming, allergies may have other ideas involving benadryl and bed time.  LOL



The weather predictions for our weekend are such a bummer!  Especially with Orlando in the mid-80's this weekend!  Hopefully mother nature is kind to us and at least gives us low 70's. 

Yay for late nighters!


----------



## wendypooh22

Hi Ladies... I can't believe that our trip is just over a week away  
Although I am sooo looking forward to (and needing) this trip, my kids have started giving me a small guilt trip over leaving them (again)..  It's not like I take off on trips all the time, but it never fails that I just happen to miss the "big game" when I am out of town.  

I knew that I would be missing their basketball games, but now I find out that opening day for baseball is saturday the 5th. I'm sorry, but Mama needs a vacation every now and then to remain calm, cool and NICE!!  

DH is fine with it...  Until he realizes that opening day ceremonies are at the same time as DS12's game, then there are pictures (time yet to be announced) followed by DS10's game in the afternoon and the Poker Tournament fundraiser that night! Thank goodness that my parents are there to help him out.  They are GREAT, they never miss a game and love to have the boys stay with them.. I just need to have they day mapped out for them so DH won't freak out too much 

Now on to the important stuff... 

My frame is done, but I need to find some cute wrapping.

Mel - My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family  

Beth - I am soo sorry that you won't be able to make it on this trip.  I was looking forward to seeing you again. 

Steph - I hope that you are feeling better.  There is something going around that is just nasty and keeps coming back!  Get lots of rest for next week!

Jen - I am always down for a late night at DL.. It's been a long time since I have rode the Matterhorn at night!  Good Luck this weekend on your race at WDW. 

Our Scavenger hunt team has a name!!! We are the Queens of the Beach 

Have a wonderful day Divas!

Wendy


----------



## DizNee Luver

WE'RE IN SINGLE DIGITS BABY!!!!!


----------



## QueenDoOver

bsblgrl23 said:


> MrsPinup said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who is going to close down the park with me on Friday or Saturday night?   I love riding the Matterhorn at night when everything is lit up in color.
> 
> Jen!  I am so with you for both nights!!!    I love riding any of the rides at night.
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I am totally a close the park down sort of girl, and also a MM sort of girl.  Yes, I will be looking pretty tired, but hey, it is a short trip and I will recover.  My friend Carrie is terribly sleep deprived with 3 small children, so I don't know what she will manage, but in general she is a night owl.  I hear ya on the excitement Vicki!  It is all I can do to contain myself, which I need to do, since my little one is giving me the guilts.
Click to expand...


----------



## kelmac284

I hardly ever come to these boards anymore as I am usually just on facebook and check in with everyone on there but I noticed that Mel's sis was taking a turn for the worse and since she is not on FB I wanted to say Mel that I am so sorry and my continued thoughts and prayers are with you and your family!!  Great big ((hugs)) to you and I hope you are still able to go on the ladies trip.  You make it so fun and I am truly going to miss seeing you this year.  You are such a fun person and great spirit and I think it is a great idea for you to go and heal your soul a bit with your diva sisters.

I can't help but to remember that just about this time last year we were all there because mom's birthday is this Saturday and I remember how much fun we all had celebrating her day and she REALLY enjoyed it.  I can't believe that it has come around again and that we are actually missing the trip this year.  I knew that we wouldn't be able to go this year and I was ok with it but now that it is almost here and I hear about all you guys going I am REALLY going to miss you all and especially getting to meet the new gals and see Janelle.  I have met Laurie before and we are going to meet up this summer but still it would have been so fun to spend some time together in our fav place because I know we both share the same obsession with Disney 

Anyway I hope you guys have a GREAT time and I hope that somehow mom and I are able to make it next year.

Have a BLAST everyone!!


----------



## sierranevada

VintageDisneyRules said:


> There is a Photobucket account where a lot of us added our pictures.
> I can't remember how to access it but ask Beth. She knows everything.
> Hey Beth, I love hearing your story of starting this whole Diva thing.





VintageDisneyRules said:


> Does anyone have the info for where we have our photos stored.
> The info I used isn't working.
> PM it please to me and Jen. Thanks.





MrsPinup said:


> I have it....Trudi I pm'd you about it.



Could someone PM me the info also?  As a newbie, I would love to see how the scavy teams where deck out and any other photos!

Thanks


----------



## sierranevada

MrsPinup said:


> So who is going to close down the park with me on Friday or Saturday night?   I love riding the Matterhorn at night when everything is lit up in color.
> 
> I am so glad I looked over the photos from the M&G last year.  I don't know why, but I wasn't thinking of adding Disney to the picture frame, but I guess that is the point, right?  Silly blondeness coming through





LisaCat said:


> I might be up for one night, maybe even both.  Hard to say.....  If the weather changes, gets warm and stuff starts blooming, allergies may have other ideas involving benadryl and bed time.  LOL





bsblgrl23 said:


> MrsPinup said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who is going to close down the park with me on Friday or Saturday night?   I love riding the Matterhorn at night when everything is lit up in color.
> 
> Jen!  I am so with you for both nights!!!    I love riding any of the rides at night.
> 
> 
> Mel- Please know that my thoughts are with you and your family.   I know how tough it must be.
> 
> Tracey- The limo is awesome can't wait for it!  Get well and see you at the airport!
> 
> I am getting way too excited!  I think people at work want me to leave now so I will stop annoying them!
> 
> Can't wait to see everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QueenDoOver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bsblgrl23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsPinup said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who is going to close down the park with me on Friday or Saturday night?   I love riding the Matterhorn at night when everything is lit up in color.
> 
> Jen!  I am so with you for both nights!!!    I love riding any of the rides at night.
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I am totally a close the park down sort of girl, and also a MM sort of girl.  Yes, I will be looking pretty tired, but hey, it is a short trip and I will recover.  My friend Carrie is terribly sleep deprived with 3 small children, so I don't know what she will manage, but in general she is a night owl.  I hear ya on the excitement Vicki!  It is all I can do to contain myself, which I need to do, since my little one is giving me the guilts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes to all of the above!!!
> 
> It is getting closer!!  Can't wait to meet everyone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sierranevada

wendypooh22 said:


> Our Scavenger hunt team has a name!!! We are the Queens of the Beach
> 
> Have a wonderful day Divas!
> 
> Wendy




Yeah for another great name!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sierranevada

And Mel - a big welcome home!!

And an even bigger:



For still doing all the trip work/t-shirts in the midst of all that you are going through.  Please let me (or anyone else) know if there is anything we can do to help out with all your Diva tasks.


----------



## sierranevada

karylrocks said:


> Hi Ladies! I am back from vacation and did a quick look through the thread so I think I am caught up. I still have a few PM's to respond to.
> 
> I just got the file of nametags from Callie and they look great! I am planning to print them tomorrow and will send out the ones who wanted them mailed.
> 
> Speaking of things to pack - *don't forget your lanyards (if you have one) and tiaras!*



Welcome home - hope the vacation was great!

Is it still possible to get a lanyard and nametag for my friend that just added on?  If so, her name is Lisa (no screen name as she is not on the boards).  Let me know and I will pay for both lanyards when I see you.

Thanks.


----------



## mommaU4

VintageDisneyRules said:


> There is a Photobucket account where a lot of us added our pictures.
> I can't remember how to access it but ask Beth. She knows everything.


Do you mean the Shutterfly account? If anyone needs that info, PM me either here or on FB and I will send it too you. Tons of pics on there from years past! 





wendylady36 said:


> What a bummer, Beth! I was hoping that you would be able to find a way to get there! Well, now we can be lonely together.


----------



## tinkermell

kelmac284 said:


> I hardly ever come to these boards anymore as I am usually just on facebook and check in with everyone on there but I noticed that Mel's sis was taking a turn for the worse and since she is not on FB I wanted to say Mel that I am so sorry and my continued thoughts and prayers are with you and your family!!  Great big ((hugs)) to you and I hope you are still able to go on the ladies trip.  You make it so fun and I am truly going to miss seeing you this year.  You are such a fun person and great spirit and I think it is a great idea for you to go and heal your soul a bit with your diva sisters.


Thanks Kelly! 



sierranevada said:


> Could someone PM me the info also?  As a newbie, I would love to see how the scavy teams where deck out and any other photos!
> 
> Thanks


Hi Bridget, I have a feeling that this year's teams, are going to put the past years teams to shame! LOL!! 



sierranevada said:


> Yeah for another great name!!!!!!!!!


*Hoozah!!!!* 



sierranevada said:


> And Mel - a big welcome home!!
> 
> And an even bigger:
> 
> 
> 
> For still doing all the trip work/t-shirts in the midst of all that you are going through.  Please let me (or anyone else) know if there is anything we can do to help out with all your Diva tasks.


Thankyou! 

Actually I am thankful to have them to do. They have helped the days go by. Just sitting around, is hard when the body is anxious.    

*Wendy*, What a blessing your parents are to pitch in and help!  Thanks goodness for that, so you can still come, relax and know that things will get done. 

*Carol*, Welcome  home! 

*Wendygirl,* Your tee should get in the mail this week!!


----------



## tinkermell

Hi Beth!!

So sorry you can not make it.


----------



## sierranevada

tinkermell said:


> Actually I am thankful to have them to do. They have helped the days go by. Just sitting around, is hard when the body is anxious.



Quick question, do you by any chance have an extra t-shirt in small for my friend?  If not, she does have a purple shirt she can wear that day.

Let me know and I can stick a check in the mail.

Thanks again for all you do!


----------



## tinkermell

sierranevada said:


> Quick question, do you by any chance have an extra t-shirt in small for my friend?  If not, she does have a purple shirt she can wear that day.
> 
> Let me know and I can stick a check in the mail.
> 
> Thanks again for all you do!


No, I don't have any more smalls. Would a medium work?


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

mommaU4 said:


> Do you mean the Shutterfly account? If anyone needs that info, PM me either here or on FB and I will send it too you. Tons of pics on there from years past!



Yes, I don't know why I thought it was on Photobucket.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Melody- I'm so sorry to hear about your sister.  My prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time.  Please take care of yourself  


Beth- I'm sorry you won't be able to make it to the trip   I was hoping you would be able to make it to the Meet N' Greet. We will all miss you and I am sorry things didn't work out as planned


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Hi ladies,

I drove down to visit my sister in SD over the weekend. I woke up this morning and my back is killing me. I am guessing it may have been from sleeping on her couch or maybe I slept wrong or something.   It hurts like heck and it sucks that I can't really leave work or anything. I called my chiropractor and he scheduled me to come in tomorrow morning. He is working in a different office today and I am afraid it just too far of a drive. 

I took 2 advils but it did absolutely nothing. I'm hoping it will go away but right now it kills.  

Hope you guys are having a good day and had a fun weekend. 


Oh and for those interested, I found a coupon for Michael's Arts & Crafts that is good for 40% off one regular item. It is good thru 2/26/11 and can be used once per day until then. Pretty cool   I thought it may come in handy for those of you who shop there or may be in need of some craft or last minute items for the trip.


----------



## sierranevada

tinkermell said:


> No, I don't have any more smalls. Would a medium work?



Probably a little big but she said she can make it work.  I cleared out my PM's so no longer have your address and $ for the shirt.  Could you send me a PM with the info.

Thanks so much!


----------



## LisaCat

Well, our trip has finally reached the weather channel's 10 day forecast.... Thursday, March 3:  60% chance of rain.  Of course.  ROFL!

The suitcase is out on the guest bed and stuff is starting to stack up beside it!


----------



## MrsPinup

Rochelle~ Sorry about your back.  I hope it feels better soon!  Thanks for posting the coupon 

I love the fact it may rain....keeps the crowds away hehehe.....(I wish there was an icon that had the smiley face meniacly rubbing his hands together )


----------



## karylrocks

sierranevada said:


> Welcome home - hope the vacation was great!
> 
> Is it still possible to get a lanyard and nametag for my friend that just added on?  If so, her name is Lisa (no screen name as she is not on the boards).  Let me know and I will pay for both lanyards when I see you.
> 
> Thanks.


I have a nametag for her and there should be enough lanyards as long as everyone remembers to bring theirs from last year. For those wanting nametags mailed, they went out today!


----------



## sierranevada

karylrocks said:


> I have a nametag for her and there should be enough lanyards as long as everyone remembers to bring theirs from last year. For those wanting nametags mailed, they went out today!



Thanks!


----------



## karylrocks

It seems like it rains almost every time I go to Disneyland, so I really hope there isn't much this time. I doubt I will be closing the parks with y'all; I run out of steam pretty early now that I am old. I do hope I can make it to MM on Saturday - I love to get pictures of empty areas of the park.


----------



## stacielee

tinkermell said:


> Hi Bridget, I have a feeling that this year's teams, are going to put the past years teams to shame! LOL!!



Well, there's still no team like the S & M girls from the 1st scavenger hunt!!

 I'm going to miss all of you!!! 



karylrocks said:


> It seems like it rains almost every time I go to Disneyland, so I really hope there isn't much this time. I doubt I will be closing the parks with y'all; I run out of steam pretty early now that I am old. I do hope I can make it to MM on Saturday - I love to get pictures of empty areas of the park.



Hopefully it's never been as bad as Raindeer Games!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Just a reminder ladies about the Snack Table at the Meet-n-Greet.  Make sure you bring enough of your snack for each lady (in other words, plan on one per person)  At one point I think we counted & we were at 35, but may have lost a few & gained a few.....so not really sure of the count....lol  Helpful aren't I.....   So let's go with this........bring 36 (3 dz) of your chosen snack. 

The snacks can be dropped off at the Carousel Inn at the front desk.  We will have a box there for collecting them.  The committee will be setting up around 3:30pm so if you can have them there by then.....we'd appreciate it....if you won't be able to get them there prior to the party....we'll work with that as well.........just let me know if you'll just bring them at party time.  I want to make sure we leave a spot for those. 

Thanx ladies for all your help with this & everything else trip related!!  It's going to be a blast!!


----------



## karylrocks

stacielee said:


> Hopefully it's never been as bad as Raindeer Games!!


No, that was the most rain I have ever seen there! Although I have been in a few downpours on my last few visits. Gonna miss you Stacie!


----------



## MommyWithDreams

karylrocks said:


> I have a nametag for her and there should be enough lanyards as long as everyone remembers to bring theirs from last year. For those wanting nametags mailed, they went out today!



Thanks! We leave on Sunday I bet I get it Friday or Saturday. Perfect! Thanks again.


----------



## tinkermell

DizNee Luver said:


> Just a reminder ladies about the Snack Table at the Meet-n-Greet.  Make sure you bring enough of your snack for each lady (in other words, plan on one per person)  At one point I think we counted & we were at 35, but may have lost a few & gained a few.....so not really sure of the count....lol  Helpful aren't I.....   So let's go with this........bring 36 (3 dz) of your chosen snack.
> 
> The snacks can be dropped off at the Carousel Inn at the front desk.  We will have a box there for collecting them.  The committee will be setting up around 3:30pm so if you can have them there by then.....we'd appreciate it....if you won't be able to get them there prior to the party....we'll work with that as well.........just let me know if you'll just bring them at party time.  I want to make sure we leave a spot for those.
> 
> Thanx ladies for all your help with this & everything else trip related!!  It's going to be a blast!!


Hi Laurie!!

I will probably be bringing mine with me when I arrive. 

Thanks!


----------



## tinkermell

stacielee said:


> Well, there's still no team like the S & M girls from the 1st scavenger hunt!!


Funny you should mention that! When I was writing that post, I was thinking about you guys all decked out in lime green that year.  So fun! 

I will miss you too!


----------



## Zoemakes5

tinkermell said:


> Funny you should mention that! When I was writing that post, I was thinking about you guys all decked out in lime green that year.  So fun!
> 
> I will miss you too!



Lime green blinking rings!  They were the best!  We had such a fine time.  AND, our name suited us (as well as being our initials!)


----------



## DizNee Luver

tinkermell said:


> Hi Laurie!!
> 
> I will probably be bringing mine with me when I arrive.
> 
> Thanks!



Thanx Mel!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

eatmypixiedust said:


> I took 2 advils but it did absolutely nothing. I'm hoping it will go away but right now it kills.
> 
> Hope you guys are having a good day and had a fun weekend.
> 
> 
> Oh and for those interested, I found a coupon for Michael's Arts & Crafts that is good for 40% off one regular item. It is good thru 2/26/11 and can be used once per day until then. Pretty cool   I thought it may come in handy for those of you who shop there or may be in need of some craft or last minute items for the trip.



Rest when you can and feel better ! Thanks for the coupon, I'm at Michaels at least once a week.


LisaCat said:


> Well, our trip has finally reached the weather channel's 10 day forecast.... Thursday, March 3:  60% chance of rain.  Of course.  ROFL!


Got my poncho on my packing list. I've been to DL when there's been some major downpours. I love seeing all the people heading for the exit gates.


DizNee Luver said:


> Just a reminder ladies about the Snack Table at the Meet-n-Greet.  Make sure you bring enough of your snack for each lady (in other words, plan on one per person)  At one point I think we counted & we were at 35, but may have lost a few & gained a few.....so not really sure of the count....lol  Helpful aren't I.....   So let's go with this........bring 36 (3 dz) of your chosen snack.
> 
> The snacks can be dropped off at the Carousel Inn at the front desk.  We will have a box there for collecting them.  The committee will be setting up around 3:30pm so if you can have them there by then.....we'd appreciate it....if you won't be able to get them there prior to the party....we'll work with that as well.........just let me know if you'll just bring them at party time.  I want to make sure we leave a spot for those.
> 
> Thanx ladies for all your help with this & everything else trip related!!  It's going to be a blast!!



Sarah and I will be bringing ours at party time. We should arrive just in time to check in, toss our stuff in the room , change into our party clothes and head upstairs.


----------



## DizNee Luver

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Sarah and I will be bringing ours at party time. We should arrive just in time to check in, toss our stuff in the room , change into our party clothes and head upstairs.



Ok, sounds good, thanx for letting me know!!


----------



## LisaCat

VintageDisneyRules said:


> We should arrive just in time to check in, toss our stuff in the room , *change into our party clothes* and head upstairs.



Thank you for saying that.... I had forgotten to put my Hawaiian shirt on my packing list!


----------



## LisaCat

DizNee Luver said:


> Just a reminder ladies about the Snack Table at the Meet-n-Greet.  Make sure you bring enough of your snack for each lady (in other words, plan on one per person)  At one point I think we counted & we were at 35, but may have lost a few & gained a few.....so not really sure of the count....lol  Helpful aren't I.....   So let's go with this........bring 36 (3 dz) of your chosen snack.



My goodies came in a package of 54, so I'm good to go!


----------



## DizNee Luver

LisaCat said:


> My goodies came in a package of 54, so I'm good to go!



 Sweet!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Lots of good treats to be had on our trip



Café Orleans is getting into the spirit of Mardi Gras with their own signature dessert, a Bananas Foster crepe  a handmade crepe filled with sautéed bananas, topped with caramel rum sauce and caramelized bananas. Across Orleans St., French Market will be spicing things up with a shrimp Po-Boy and a Muffaletta sandwich. And dont miss the Mardi Gras corn chowder at Harbour Galley topped with festive confetti corn chip strips, or the Cajun Firefly, Blueberry Blast or Mardi Gras Punch, specialty beverages that contain no added sugar.

There are many culinary delights available for a limited time throughout New Orleans Square, but my favorite is the Mardi Gras Mickey Brioche  sweet brioche bread, covered in Mardi Gras-inspired green, gold and purple sugar crystals. This treat, served with a familiar mouse-ear twist, is available at Harbour Galley, French Market and Royal Street Veranda.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Here's the brioche


----------



## wendypooh22

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Lots of good treats to be had on our trip
> 
> 
> 
> Café Orleans is getting into the spirit of Mardi Gras with their own signature dessert, a Bananas Foster crepe  a handmade crepe filled with sautéed bananas, topped with caramel rum sauce and caramelized bananas. Across Orleans St., French Market will be spicing things up with a shrimp Po-Boy and a Muffaletta sandwich. And dont miss the Mardi Gras corn chowder at Harbour Galley topped with festive confetti corn chip strips, or the Cajun Firefly, Blueberry Blast or Mardi Gras Punch, specialty beverages that contain no added sugar.
> 
> There are many culinary delights available for a limited time throughout New Orleans Square, but my favorite is the Mardi Gras Mickey Brioche  sweet brioche bread, covered in Mardi Gras-inspired green, gold and purple sugar crystals. This treat, served with a familiar mouse-ear twist, is available at Harbour Galley, French Market and Royal Street Veranda.





VintageDisneyRules said:


> Here's the brioche



Oh my!! Reading that post made me hungry!  Although I am not a fan of the shrimp po boy, everything else sounds soo yummy!


----------



## DizNee Luver

It all sounds wonderful!!!  Will it run just for the weekend or continue for a while??  Since hubby is joining me after the Mardi Gras Family Fun Weekend....he'll miss out on it unless it continues.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

wendypooh22 said:


> Oh my!! Reading that post made me hungry!  Although I am not a fan of the shrimp po boy, everything else sounds soo yummy!


No shrimp for me either but I wondering where to fit in some of those goodie. Maybe a night time snack.


DizNee Luver said:


> It all sounds wonderful!!!  Will it run just for the weekend or continue for a while??  Since hubby is joining me after the Mardi Gras Family Fun Weekend....he'll miss out on it unless it continues.



It's just this weekend and next. :-(


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

It was last weekend too

Mardi Gras  Feb. 18-20, Feb. 25-27 and March 4-6: Three weekends will be devoted to a lively, New Orleans-style Mardi Gras event, with vibrant excitement, jazzy music and sensational food of New Orleans. Where else? At New Orleans Square. Princess Tiana, along with a cavalcade of some Disney characters in their Mardi Gras finery, will appear at a photo location in the Court of Angels, staffed by Disney PhotoPass photographers.

Check back on the Disney Parks Blog each week, for more details on the weekend events.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

I wonder if we'd all fit on the staircase in the Court of Angels. That would make a great picture.


----------



## wendypooh22

VintageDisneyRules said:


> No shrimp for me either but I wondering where to fit in some of those goodie. Maybe a night time snack.
> 
> 
> It's just this weekend and next. :-(



We go to the parks all the time and I have yet to fit in all the yummy food!


----------



## wendypooh22

VintageDisneyRules said:


> I wonder if we'd all fit on the staircase in the Court of Angels. That would make a great picture.



oh, it might be a tight squeeze, but it would be an awesome picture with all of the mardi gras decorations.


----------



## MrsPinup

VintageDisneyRules said:


> I wonder if we'd all fit on the staircase in the Court of Angels. That would make a great picture.



Oh what a great idea!

In case any of you need a lime green top, Old Navy has about 4 different styles in this color.  I picked mine up today - a plain scoop neck tee for just $7.50 each when you buy two.  I picked up one in purple too just in case the purple shirt I had sent to Mel ends up being too big for me.

Offhand, does anyone know if there is a gym at Carousel?


----------



## eatmypixiedust

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Here's the brioche



 That looks tasty and I like the colors  




I went to the chiropractor today and he cracked my back and neck and said that I have tightness and stiffness from poor sleep positioning.   It's probably from sleeping on my sister's couch when I was in SD.   I have to go back on Friday for another appointment. In the mean time, no hip hop classes for me which is a real bummer!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

MrsPinup said:


> Oh what a great idea!
> 
> In case any of you need a lime green top, Old Navy has about 4 different styles in this color.  I picked mine up today - a plain scoop neck tee for just $7.50 each when you buy two.  I picked up one in purple too just in case the purple shirt I had sent to Mel ends up being too big for me.
> 
> Offhand, does anyone know if there is a gym at Carousel?



 Jen- they do have a gym


----------



## 21yankees

eatmypixiedust said:


> Quick question- what time is the Scavenger Hunt or will that info be given at the Meet N' Greet? Just wondering. Sorry, I have not been on the DIS much but just wanted to check in case I missed anything.   Thanks





eatmypixiedust said:


> Could I sign up for the Billy Hill lunch or is there someone I need to PM? Thank you



Hi Rochelle

  The Scavenger hunt is starts at 130 on Saturday (right after the group photo in front of the castle). I can add you to the list for the Billy Hillybilly & the Hillbillies show. Just meet the ladies there since it's CS.

I'm finalizing the itinerary cards (FINALLY). 

I will be including some of the schedule from DL to include WOC shows, Fireworks and Fantasmic.

Hope you all are having a great day.

steph


----------



## DizNee Luver

VintageDisneyRules said:


> No shrimp for me either but I wondering where to fit in some of those goodie. Maybe a night time snack.
> 
> 
> It's just this weekend and next. :-(



Well yay for me.....but sad for hubby!



VintageDisneyRules said:


> I wonder if we'd all fit on the staircase in the Court of Angels. That would make a great picture.



That would be a great place for a pic!!!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

I'm sure we'll all fit. We just need a day and time. After the group Pirates ride?


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

wendypooh22 said:


> We go to the parks all the time and I have yet to fit in all the yummy food!


I've never had a churro or a funnel cake. My first Gibson Girl ice cream was 2 years ago and we go all the time too.


eatmypixiedust said:


> That looks tasty and I like the colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the chiropractor today and he cracked my back and neck and said that I have tightness and stiffness from poor sleep positioning.   It's probably from sleeping on my sister's couch when I was in SD.   I have to go back on Friday for another appointment. In the mean time, no hip hop classes for me which is a real bummer!



You should invest in an air mattress. They don't cost much and are much better than a couch.


----------



## wendypooh22

VintageDisneyRules said:


> I've never had a churro or a funnel cake. My first Gibson Girl ice cream was 2 years ago and we go all the time too.
> 
> 
> You should invest in an air mattress. They don't cost much and are much better than a couch.



Okay, I can see not having a funnel cake, but a churro  

I second the air mattress.. My parents have one in their motorhome and it is a double stacked kind (similar to a box spring and mattress).  It's pretty comfy and higher off of the ground, so it's not as hard to get out of in the morning..  I prefer to sleep on that than the pull out sofabed.


----------



## 21yankees

LAST CHANCE FOR CHANGES AND SUGGESTIONS!!!​
Friday (4 Mar 10)  Any shade of pink shirt
Disneyland  8am  Midnight DCA  10 am  10 pm
	Princess Photo - Fantasy Faire  08:30 in line
	It's a Small World 9:30
	Lunch - Carnation Cafe-12:10
	Lunch - Billy Hillbilly & the Hillbillies-1:00
	Dinner - Napa-5:30
	Dinner - Ariels WOC dinner-6:00
Fireworks -
Fantasmic -
WoC 

Saturday (5 Mar 10) - Purple castle shirt
Disneyland  8am  Midnight DCA  10 am  10 pm
	Breakfast  Carnation Café  08:00
	Pirates of the Carribean  9:00
	Walk in Walt's Steps Tour - 9:30 - 12:30 
	Lunch - Plaza Inn  12:00
	Group Photo in front of castle - 1:00 
	Scavenger Hunt -1:30 
	Dinner - Pacific Wharf for dinner & prizes followed by Cove Bar
	Fantasmic/Dessert  8:30 to be seated
Fantasmic -
Fireworks -
WoC - 

Sunday (6 Mar 10) Pirate Shirt or Black Shirt
Disneyland  8am  Midnight DCA  10 am  10 pm
	Breakfast -Riverbelle Terrace
	Jungle Cruise 9:30
	Lunch -BBQ at 1:30 
	Dinner - Cafe Orleans  6:30
Fireworks - 
Fantasmic 
WoC 


----------



## eatmypixiedust

21yankees said:


> Hi Rochelle
> 
> The Scavenger hunt is starts at 130 on Saturday (right after the group photo in front of the castle). I can add you to the list for the Billy Hillybilly & the Hillbillies show. Just meet the ladies there since it's CS.
> 
> I'm finalizing the itinerary cards (FINALLY).
> 
> I will be including some of the schedule from DL to include WOC shows, Fireworks and Fantasmic.
> 
> Hope you all are having a great day.
> 
> steph



 Thanks Steph!  I am also attending the Meet N' Greet   




VintageDisneyRules said:


> I've never had a churro or a funnel cake. My first Gibson Girl ice cream was 2 years ago and we go all the time too.
> 
> 
> You should invest in an air mattress. They don't cost much and are much better than a couch.



 I don't think there is room for one in her house. lol. She has one roommate who stays in another room downstairs.  She has one roommate that moved out but I don't like sleeping in that room. The mattress is a twin and is not too comfy so I just sleep on her couch. Next time I should just sleep in that room. My parents bought the air mattress from Costco but didn't like it.   I've never tried one.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

Love the schedule, you ladies have some great things planned. If my dad is open to hanging out with Ayden, I am hoping to join you ladies for pff.


----------



## Zoemakes5

Since I know alot of you have DVC on this thread, I thought I'd ask here first to see if anyone was interested/willing to let me rent enough DVC points to take Zoe to WDW for a week in a studio or 1 BR?  Looking towards late summer/early fall.  Could go as far out as November, but looking more towards July-September.  I like the idea of getting them from someone I "know".  We would want to add on dining.

Thanks all!


----------



## 4fosterkids

4fosterkids said:


> It's a long walk...especially with lots of bags coming back...LOL
> In the past we've met at HOJO and drove multiple cars over there.
> 
> So right now it looks like Sunday morning at 10am will work for me- we'll meet at HOJO just to keep it simple.  If there are any girls who cannot do that, I can try to work out another date.  Maybe Thursday after lunch, before the M&G.



Quoting myself here...LOL
Is this still the plan for Co D?
I was there on Monday and they've added alot of fun stuff.  I also inquired again if there is a limit on how many I can bring at one time and again the answer was no.  Everybody must enter with me and check out with me nearby, so I can show my ID.  I would plan on an hour minimum, probably longer with such a big group.  You can pay for your own purchases and they take cash & CC's, and I think even gift cards if I remember.  
I will have space for 3 in my car.


----------



## Zoemakes5

4fosterkids said:


> Quoting myself here...LOL
> Is this still the plan for Co D?
> I was there on Monday and they've added alot of fun stuff.  I also inquired again if there is a limit on how many I can bring at one time and again the answer was no.  Everybody must enter with me and check out with me nearby, so I can show my ID.  I would plan on an hour minimum, probably longer with such a big group.  You can pay for your own purchases and they take cash & CC's, and I think even gift cards if I remember.
> I will have space for 3 in my car.



Laurie and I are in.  I will have room for at least 2 others, 3 if people want to get squished!    Possibly 4 others if I have the van!
Laurie and I are at Carousel.  Do you want us to meet you somewhere?


----------



## MrsPinup

4fosterkids said:


> Quoting myself here...LOL
> Is this still the plan for Co D?
> I was there on Monday and they've added alot of fun stuff.  I also inquired again if there is a limit on how many I can bring at one time and again the answer was no.  Everybody must enter with me and check out with me nearby, so I can show my ID.  I would plan on an hour minimum, probably longer with such a big group.  You can pay for your own purchases and they take cash & CC's, and I think even gift cards if I remember.
> I will have space for 3 in my car.



I would love to join if I can.  Are we leaving after we all ride Jungle Cruise?  
Just curious~  what is your Disney job?

Steph~  Schedule looks great!


----------



## LisaCat

VintageDisneyRules said:


> I wonder if we'd all fit on the staircase in the Court of Angels. That would make a great picture.


Yes, yes it would!



4fosterkids said:


> Quoting myself here...LOL
> Is this still the plan for Co D?
> I was there on Monday and they've added alot of fun stuff.  I also inquired again if there is a limit on how many I can bring at one time and again the answer was no.  Everybody must enter with me and check out with me nearby, so I can show my ID.  I would plan on an hour minimum, probably longer with such a big group.  You can pay for your own purchases and they take cash & CC's, and I think even gift cards if I remember.
> I will have space for 3 in my car.



Oooooo!  Awesome!  Trish and I would both like to go!



Zoemakes5 said:


> Laurie and I are in.  I will have room for at least 2 others, 3 if people want to get squished!    Possibly 4 others if I have the van!
> Laurie and I are at Carousel.  Do you want us to meet you somewhere?



We are at the Carousel as well and will have to check out Sunday morning, but our flight out isn't until 9PM.


----------



## LisaCat

Today was stressful.  My cat is sick.  Again.  Another bladder infection.  The last one was 33 days ago.  Fortunately, my old vet (hadn't seen this cat yet, but was the vet for my last one) had an opening this afternoon, so $90 later we have another round of antibiotics while we wait for the emergency clinic to fax over the lab results from last month.  Once they get that (the emergency clinic's fax machine was broken today- ugh), then they may switch her meds.  Regardless, she will be on meds during my trip which means I will have to board her at the vet while I am gone   She doesn't like DH and he has never "pilled" a cat before, so I think it will be best.....


----------



## wendypooh22

MrsPinup said:


> I would love to join if I can.  Are we leaving after we all ride Jungle Cruise?



Oh I forgot about the JC.. I would like to go and can take one more possibly two if my sister doesn't want to go.


----------



## toocherie

Lisa:  I think you are smart to board her.  (BTW--I learned long ago never to try to give a cat medicine while you are naked)

Could someone please post on Facebook that I am unable to get in?  I've gotten a message all day that they are doing "site maintenance" on the server my account is on.    So no FB for me today!  I'm not ignoring anyone--just can't get on!

And it's probably for the best since I have a killer headache so this will make me go to bed early!  !


----------



## DizNee Luver

toocherie said:


> Lisa:  I think you are smart to board her.  (BTW--I learned long ago never to try to give a cat medicine while you are naked)
> 
> Could someone please post on Facebook that I am unable to get in?  I've gotten a message all day that they are doing "site maintenance" on the server my account is on.    So no FB for me today!  I'm not ignoring anyone--just can't get on!
> 
> And it's probably for the best since I have a killer headache so this will make me go to bed early!  !



That's a bummer Cheryl.....will go post now!!  Take care of that headache!!


----------



## LisaCat

toocherie said:


> Lisa:  I think you are smart to board her.  (BTW--I learned long ago never to try to give a cat medicine while you are naked)


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

MrsPinup said:


> Rochelle~ Sorry about your back.  I hope it feels better soon!  Thanks for posting the coupon
> 
> I love the fact it may rain....keeps the crowds away hehehe.....(I wish there was an icon that had the smiley face meniacly rubbing his hands together )



Jen,

I love the way you think.  I am right there with you.  What's a little water?  Good luck this weekend at the race!!!  And definately have a great time at WDW.

Jodi


----------



## Jodi_Luvs_Disney

DizNee Luver said:


> Just a reminder ladies about the Snack Table at the Meet-n-Greet.  Make sure you bring enough of your snack for each lady (in other words, plan on one per person)  At one point I think we counted & we were at 35, but may have lost a few & gained a few.....so not really sure of the count....lol  Helpful aren't I.....   So let's go with this........bring 36 (3 dz) of your chosen snack.
> 
> The snacks can be dropped off at the Carousel Inn at the front desk.  We will have a box there for collecting them.  The committee will be setting up around 3:30pm so if you can have them there by then.....we'd appreciate it....if you won't be able to get them there prior to the party....we'll work with that as well.........just let me know if you'll just bring them at party time.  I want to make sure we leave a spot for those.
> 
> Thanx ladies for all your help with this & everything else trip related!!  It's going to be a blast!!





I'm not flying in until 4 pm.  (Unlucky me )  I will have to bring my goodies right before the party.


----------



## BillyFan

4fosterkids said:


> Quoting myself here...LOL
> Is this still the plan for Co D?
> I was there on Monday and they've added alot of fun stuff.  I also inquired again if there is a limit on how many I can bring at one time and again the answer was no.  Everybody must enter with me and check out with me nearby, so I can show my ID.  I would plan on an hour minimum, probably longer with such a big group.  You can pay for your own purchases and they take cash & CC's, and I think even gift cards if I remember.
> I will have space for 3 in my car.



Mom and I would love to go to Co D again.  We won't have a car this trip, so we'd need a ride over if possible.


----------



## 4fosterkids

Zoemakes5 said:


> Laurie and I are in.  I will have room for at least 2 others, 3 if people want to get squished!    Possibly 4 others if I have the van!
> Laurie and I are at Carousel.  Do you want us to meet you somewhere?





MrsPinup said:


> I would love to join if I can.  Are we leaving after we all ride Jungle Cruise?
> Just curious~  what is your Disney job?
> 
> Steph~  Schedule looks great!



The original plan was to meet at Hojo at 10am.  Thats what we've done in the past and it worked great, so we'll stick with that.  For those at Carousel, its just a quick drive around the corner (or walk)



LisaCat said:


> Today was stressful.  My cat is sick.  Again.  Another bladder infection.  The last one was 33 days ago.  Fortunately, my old vet (hadn't seen this cat yet, but was the vet for my last one) had an opening this afternoon, so $90 later we have another round of antibiotics while we wait for the emergency clinic to fax over the lab results from last month.  Once they get that (the emergency clinic's fax machine was broken today- ugh), then they may switch her meds.  Regardless, she will be on meds during my trip which means I will have to board her at the vet while I am gone   She doesn't like DH and he has never "pilled" a cat before, so I think it will be best.....


Sorry about your kitty   Probably a smart move to board her.



wendypooh22 said:


> Oh I forgot about the JC.. I would like to go and can take one more possibly two if my sister doesn't want to go.





toocherie said:


> Lisa:  I think you are smart to board her.  (BTW--I learned long ago never to try to give a cat medicine while you are naked)
> 
> Could someone please post on Facebook that I am unable to get in?  I've gotten a message all day that they are doing "site maintenance" on the server my account is on.    So no FB for me today!  I'm not ignoring anyone--just can't get on!
> 
> And it's probably for the best since I have a killer headache so this will make me go to bed early!  !


This sounds like an interesting story for the meet & greet, Cheryl.  After a few Jello shots it ought to be hilarious  



BillyFan said:


> Mom and I would love to go to Co D again.  We won't have a car this trip, so we'd need a ride over if possible.


You betcha!


----------



## Belle Ella

So totally not what I wanted to have to say after getting so excited about getting to join you all for a couple of things this year ... but it's looking like I'm not going to be able to make it after all


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

wendypooh22 said:


> Okay, I can see not having a funnel cake, but a churro
> 
> I second the air mattress.. My parents have one in their motorhome and it is a double stacked kind (similar to a box spring and mattress).  It's pretty comfy and higher off of the ground, so it's not as hard to get out of in the morning..  I prefer to sleep on that than the pull out sofabed.


I guess I better try a churro this time huh?
Mine is just on the ground and I will admit it's not easy getting up from it.


4fosterkids said:


> Quoting myself here...LOL
> Is this still the plan for Co D?
> I was there on Monday and they've added alot of fun stuff.  I also inquired again if there is a limit on how many I can bring at one time and again the answer was no.  Everybody must enter with me and check out with me nearby, so I can show my ID.  I would plan on an hour minimum, probably longer with such a big group.  You can pay for your own purchases and they take cash & CC's, and I think even gift cards if I remember.
> I will have space for 3 in my car.


I can drive 2 others or 3 if squished. Maybe we need to find out how many are going and plan accordingly. No need to have too many drivers.


toocherie said:


> (BTW--I learned long ago never to try to give a cat medicine while you are naked)



I am laughing so hard at your comment ! Tag fairy where are you?


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Belle Ella said:


> So totally not what I wanted to have to say after getting so excited about getting to join you all for a couple of things this year ... but it's looking like I'm not going to be able to make it after all



Oh no, that's terrible.


----------



## 21yankees

Belle Ella said:


> So totally not what I wanted to have to say after getting so excited about getting to join you all for a couple of things this year ... but it's looking like I'm not going to be able to make it after all



I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## LisaCat

Belle Ella said:


> So totally not what I wanted to have to say after getting so excited about getting to join you all for a couple of things this year ... but it's looking like I'm not going to be able to make it after all



Oh no!  So sorry!  :-(


----------



## yourMaire83

I think I asked this a while back, but is anyone arriving to Long Beach Thursday afternoon and wanting to share a cab? I arrive at 4:03pm and hopefully won't have any checked bags to collect.


----------



## BillyFan

Belle Ella said:


> So totally not what I wanted to have to say after getting so excited about getting to join you all for a couple of things this year ... but it's looking like I'm not going to be able to make it after all



Oh no!  I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Jodi_Luvs_Disney said:


> I'm not flying in until 4 pm.  (Unlucky me )  I will have to bring my goodies right before the party.



Ok, no problem...thanx for letting me know!




Belle Ella said:


> So totally not what I wanted to have to say after getting so excited about getting to join you all for a couple of things this year ... but it's looking like I'm not going to be able to make it after all



 It would have been great having you....you will be missed....especially on the Paparazzi Princesses!


----------



## tinkermell

Belle Ella said:


> So totally not what I wanted to have to say after getting so excited about getting to join you all for a couple of things this year ... but it's looking like I'm not going to be able to make it after all


Jessica, That is so sad!! I was looking forward to meeting you. 

What happened, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## tinkermell

Well ladies. Life goes on.... 

As of the moment, I am going to San Diego tomorrow as originally planned. Talked to my mom, and she said GO! So I'm going. 

Hopefully it will be OK. 

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## sierranevada

Jazz - so sorry you won't be joining us

Mel - glad to hear you will be coming

One week from today ladies!!!!!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Can you believe it ladies........ONE WEEK FROM TODAY WE'LL BE INVADING DISNEYLAND!!!!!


----------



## MamaKate

I've missed Sooooo much!!!

Quick question, what day is Company D planned for??


----------



## Zoemakes5

DizNee Luver said:


> Can you believe it ladies........ONE WEEK FROM TODAY WE'LL BE INVADING DISNEYLAND!!!!!



So awesome!!!  I can't wait!
Jess, we will really miss you!!  Our scavvy group is now down to 3!   


Wanted to send the offer down, since I know so many of you are flying and planning to carry on....I am making a grocery/target run on Wednesday night.  I am willing and able to pick up snacks, drinks (reg or those with alcohol) and toiletries for anyone who needs it.  Please PM or FB message me and let me know if I can help.  I can't pick up anyone at the airport, unfortunately, because I have to work half a day on Thursday due to all the time I've missed lately!


----------



## wendypooh22

LisaCat said:


> Today was stressful.  My cat is sick.  Again.  Another bladder infection.  The last one was 33 days ago.  Fortunately, my old vet (hadn't seen this cat yet, but was the vet for my last one) had an opening this afternoon, so $90 later we have another round of antibiotics while we wait for the emergency clinic to fax over the lab results from last month.  Once they get that (the emergency clinic's fax machine was broken today- ugh), then they may switch her meds.  Regardless, she will be on meds during my trip which means I will have to board her at the vet while I am gone   She doesn't like DH and he has never "pilled" a cat before, so I think it will be best.....



Sorry to hear about your cat.. It's better to board her..  Cats are the WORST to have to give meds to!



toocherie said:


> Lisa:  I think you are smart to board her.  (BTW--I learned long ago never to try to give a cat medicine while you are naked)



 I agree.. Tag Fairy where are you?!?!?!



Belle Ella said:


> So totally not what I wanted to have to say after getting so excited about getting to join you all for a couple of things this year ... but it's looking like I'm not going to be able to make it after all



Awww, that's a bummer.. 



tinkermell said:


> Well ladies. Life goes on....
> 
> As of the moment, I am going to San Diego tomorrow as originally planned. Talked to my mom, and she said GO! So I'm going.
> 
> Hopefully it will be OK.
> 
> Have a nice weekend.



Mel, glad to hear that you are making it down... Still saying prayers for you and your family 



MamaKate said:


> I've missed Sooooo much!!!
> 
> Quick question, what day is Company D planned for??



It looks like 10am sunday, meeting at Hojo's... I am planning on going and driving (not sure about Tammy) but if you wanted to ride with me we could carpool from the GCH.

One more week


----------



## Belle Ella

tinkermell said:


> Jessica, That is so sad!! I was looking forward to meeting you.
> 
> What happened, if you don't mind my asking?



I just don't have a place to stay anymore and I don't have the money to split a hotel with anyone right now.


----------



## karylrocks

SNOW DAY!!!    My list of things to do today includes getting ready for the trip  (and ironing and finishing my taxes  ) I think I got all my checks sent out except for Bree, I hope it's OK to just pay at the M&G 

Looking over the schedule:
For those of us watching WOC from the balcony - where and what time are we meeting for that?
There are a few planning MM on Saturday - where are you meeting for that? I am going to try to make it.
Trying to squeeze in some time at DCA for Toy Story and Aladdin. I wish I could stay until Monday - maybe next year!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Carol..........how do we want to get from the airport to the Carousel Inn??  Michelle has to work that morning, so we will need to do a taxi or shuttle.  The shuttle we can reserve & pay for ahead of time.......let me know your thoughts!!

No snow day here.....a 2 hr delay......woke up to about a 1/2 to 3/4" of snow, it has all melted & now it's really coming down again.....crazy Oregon weather!


----------



## toocherie

Jazz:  so sorry you won't make it.

Mel:  glad that you are coming after all!  Wouldn't be the same without you.

Laurie:  I probably won't get over with my snack until before the Meet and Greet either.  Sorry.

On the cat/medicine/naked thing--let's just say I caught him just after getting out of the shower.  He had been avoiding me as he knew he had to take his medicine.  Never again.


----------



## sierranevada

karylrocks said:


> For those of us watching WOC from the balcony - where and what time are we meeting for that?
> There are a few planning MM on Saturday - where are you meeting for that? I am going to try to make it.
> Trying to squeeze in some time at DCA for Toy Story and Aladdin. I wish I could stay until Monday - maybe next year!



WoC - I believe the plan is to go up after dinner at Napa Rose on Friday - around 7-7:30
MM - probably about 6:40ish.  Tracey is definitely going - she has one of my "keys".  Not sure if she is at the Carousel Inn or HoJo but you can probably walk over with her.  My roomie and I plan on being at the gates around 6:40ish

Jazz - I sent you a PM


----------



## wendypooh22

sierranevada said:


> MM - probably about 7:40ish.  Tracey is definitely going - she has one of my "keys".  Not sure if she is at the Carousel Inn or HoJo but you can probably walk over with her.  My roomie and I plan on being at the gates around 7:40ish



If DL opens at 8:00 am, then MM starts at 7:00.  Are you guys only coming for the end of MM??  (Sorry, I am a diehard that actually waits in line for MM to start.. My sister hates me for that one )


----------



## sierranevada

wendypooh22 said:


> If DL opens at 8:00 am, then MM starts at 7:00.  Are you guys only coming for the end of MM??  (Sorry, I am a diehard that actually waits in line for MM to start.. My sister hates me for that one )



Nope - you are correct.  We will be there around 6:40ish.  (I am a little sleep deprived - my dog woke me up twice - barking at a skunk in our backyard and then later he threw up!! Ugh!!)


----------



## wendypooh22

sierranevada said:


> Nope - you are correct.  We will be there around 6:40ish.  (I am a little sleep deprived - my dog woke me up twice - barking at a skunk in our backyard and then later he threw up!! Ugh!!)



Coolio! I just didn't want anyone to miss out on the full MM time!  

Sorry about your dog issues... I can relate, but it's our neighbors dogs that make the noise!  Most of the time I can tune them out, but the coyotes have been pretty active around our property lately, so their dogs are going nuts! Mine are on alert, but they are much quieter and rarely bark at an intruder. They will run, charge and hold their ground.  Thankfully we haven't had much trouble with coyotes and bobcats this year. 

Be thankful that your dog didn't get sprayed by the skunk! ewwwww!!! That happened to my grandma's dog twice!  You would think he would have learned after the first time not to chase those things..


----------



## sierranevada

wendypooh22 said:


> Be thankful that your dog didn't get sprayed by the skunk! ewwwww!!! That happened to my grandma's dog twice!  You would think he would have learned after the first time not to chase those things..



Oh he has been sprayed many times!!  He wants to be their friend - they don't!  I have the de-skunking formula memorized!!


----------



## disney-super-mom

Hi everyone,

I'm way behind and have no time to catch up with everything and everyone, but big hugs to all! 

Is there anyone who isn't going to Company D on Sunday?

And who is it that is sharing a ride from SNA with Deb and I on Thursday?  Jen, was it you?  (Yeah, I suck this year with the details.) 

Oh, by the way, I'm Capri.


----------



## sierranevada

disney-super-mom said:


> Is there anyone who isn't going to Company D on Sunday?
> 
> Oh, by the way, I'm Capri.



Hey Capri - my roomie and I are not going to Company D on Sunday.  Will probably do the "early entry" into DCA from the Grand to go on TSMM if you want to join us.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

disney-super-mom said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone who isn't going to Company D on Sunday?



  I'll just show up with my car at HJ and take who ever needs a ride.


----------



## disney-super-mom

sierranevada said:


> Hey Capri - my roomie and I are not going to Company D on Sunday.  Will probably do the "early entry" into DCA from the Grand to go on TSMM if you want to join us.


 That sounds great!  Thanks! 



VintageDisneyRules said:


> I'll just show up with my car at HJ and take who ever needs a ride.



I have a feeling you could end up with a full car. Sounds like a lot of the girls want to go shopping!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

3 out of 5 spots are taken now, me Sarah and Rochelle. I can fit 2 more but it will be a bit squishy. The trunk will hold all of the treasure we buy.


----------



## toocherie

I am not planning to go to Company D either, so will either sleep in! or join you gals for TSMM.


----------



## sierranevada

toocherie said:


> I am not planning to go to Company D either, so will either sleep in! or join you gals for TSMM.



Sounds great!


----------



## LisaCat

DizNee Luver said:


> Can you believe it ladies........ONE WEEK FROM TODAY WE'LL BE INVADING DISNEYLAND!!!!!



One week from RIGHT THIS MINUTE, my plane should have just landed!  SQUEEEEEEEEEAL!!!!!!!


----------



## LisaCat

wendypooh22 said:


> Sorry to hear about your cat.. It's better to board her..  Cats are the WORST to have to give meds to!



She's actually incredibly easy for ME to pill.  The easiest of any cat I've ever had, and I've had several.  LOL  She has to be boarded because she is NOT my DH's biggest fan and while he might be able to catch her and pill her ONCE, she will NOT let that happen a second time.  LOL.  Plus, he has NEVER pilled a cat, so it will just be better to board her.


----------



## LisaCat

VintageDisneyRules said:


> 3 out of 5 spots are taken now, me Sarah and Rochelle. I can fit 2 more but it will be a bit squishy. The trunk will hold all of the treasure we buy.



Trish and I will need a ride over.  We've never been!


----------



## LisaCat

All caught up!  Hooray!  Need to do a massive amount of laundry and go to the grocery store today.  Fun times.....


----------



## Belle Ella

sierranevada said:


> Jazz - I sent you a PM



Just saw it and  Thank you.

After a talk with Laurie this morning I'll at least be able to get down for a couple of days. With what's going on for me right now I really need the pick me up and I just hope that this is what the Dr. ordered and not doesn't end up hurting too much. I don't mean to be so back and forth, it's just not been the best couple of days for me.


----------



## QueenDoOver

sierranevada said:


> WoC - I believe the plan is to go up after dinner at Napa Rose on Friday - around 7-7:30
> MM - probably about 6:40ish.  Tracey is definitely going - she has one of my "keys".  Not sure if she is at the Carousel Inn or HoJo but you can probably walk over with her.  My roomie and I plan on being at the gates around 6:40ish
> 
> Jazz - I sent you a PM



I'm staying at HOJO, and will gladly walk over with anyone going.  I'm thinking head over around 6:30ish to arrive arround 6:40ish, or so.


----------



## karylrocks

sierranevada said:


> Hey Capri - my roomie and I are not going to Company D on Sunday.  Will probably do the "early entry" into DCA from the Grand to go on TSMM if you want to join us.


I am thinking I will need all the park time I can get so will probably skip Company D. Do you think I might be able to use your extra key to get in with you for TSMM?


----------



## MrsPinup

disney-super-mom said:


> And who is it that is sharing a ride from SNA with Deb and I on Thursday?  Jen, was it you?  (Yeah, I suck this year with the details.)
> 
> Oh, by the way, I'm Capri.



Yes, that is me!  I will be waiting for you at baggage claim with a sign haha


----------



## disney-super-mom

toocherie said:


> I am not planning to go to Company D either, so will either sleep in! or join you gals for TSMM.



Come join us for TSMM! 



MrsPinup said:


> Yes, that is me!  I will be waiting for you at baggage claim with a sign haha



LOL!  If you want, send me a message with your cell number and I can call you when our flight lands.


----------



## disney-super-mom

karylrocks said:


> I am thinking I will need all the park time I can get so will probably skip Company D. Do you think I might be able to use your extra key to get in with you for TSMM?



Gosh, I'm sure we could borrow an extra key from someone going to Company D so you could do TSMM with us.  Maybe one of my roomies going to Co.D would lend me a key for the morning that you could use.


----------



## MamaKate

wendypooh22 said:


> It looks like 10am sunday, meeting at Hojo's... I am planning on going and driving (not sure about Tammy) but if you wanted to ride with me we could carpool from the GCH.
> 
> One more week



Sounds like a plan .


----------



## wendypooh22

disney-super-mom said:


> Gosh, I'm sure we could borrow an extra key from someone going to Company D so you could do TSMM with us.  Maybe one of my roomies going to Co.D would lend me a key for the morning that you could use.



Capri, not sure if she needs her own key to get into MM..  When all of my family goes (mom, 2 kids, tammy and myself).  I have shown the CM my key and told them that we are all together... They have never asked any of the adults for their own key when the enter, just scanned their AP and told them to have a magical day.. But, I am sure that we could work something out as a back up plan


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

LisaCat said:


> Trish and I will need a ride over.  We've never been!



You are more than welcome to ride with us !


----------



## MommyWithDreams

Boy the closer the trip gets the faster this board moves. 
So since today is almost over is it fair to say I only have 2 days left? I had such a busy day at work today all with a horrible headache. I have so much work to still get done and I'm working a short day tomorrow. I have a feeling I may be going in at 6am just to get it all done. 

My Dad was going to share the news with Ayden last weekend about our upcoming trip but it fell through. SOOOO now tomorrow night my parents are coming over for dinner and my Dad is going to spill the beans for Ayden! He's going to be so excited. I'll have the video going so I i'll be sure to share it. 

Every single day next week looks beautiful weather wise. I'll be sure to check in while I'm down there on my TR and of course FB.


----------



## sierranevada

karylrocks said:


> I am thinking I will need all the park time I can get so will probably skip Company D. Do you think I might be able to use your extra key to get in with you for TSMM?





toocherie said:


> I am not planning to go to Company D either, so will either sleep in! or join you gals for TSMM.





disney-super-mom said:


> Gosh, I'm sure we could borrow an extra key from someone going to Company D so you could do TSMM with us.  Maybe one of my roomies going to Co.D would lend me a key for the morning that you could use.



Wendypooh is correct - up to six people can enter on one key, either for MM or the early entry into DCA.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Hey ladies, not sure everyone knew this, especially since we've added a lot of new ladies , but I have a PTR going for our upcoming trip & would love for you to stop by & contribute to it!!  I will do a TR when we get back......I love to take pics......so the TR will have lots of pics from our time together!!  So if you get bored, stop on by & say hi!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38891100#post38891100


----------



## lulubelle

DizNee Luver said:


> Hey ladies, not sure everyone knew this, especially since we've added a lot of new ladies , but I have a PTR going for our upcoming trip & would love for you to stop by & contribute to it!!  I will do a TR when we get back......I love to take pics......so the TR will have lots of pics from our time together!!  So if you get bored, stop on by & say hi!!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38891100#post38891100



I just wanted to say that I have read all your previous TR threads Laurie, and you write the best ones.  They are always excellent and I enjoy them very much.  I've been meaning to tell you that. 

I am hoping for NO RAIN on our trip.  One more week!
Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## DizNee Luver

lulubelle said:


> I just wanted to say that I have read all your previous TR threads Laurie, and you write the best ones.  They are always excellent and I enjoy them very much.  I've been meaning to tell you that.
> 
> I am hoping for NO RAIN on our trip.  One more week!
> Have a great evening everyone.



Thank you very much Linda!! 

I keep hoping for the no rain too......funny to watch accuweather change from day to day.....one day warm & sunny, the next day has rain a few of the days, next day back to sunshine......lol


----------



## karylrocks

Janelle, I hope you get your nametag before you leave! Please let me know when you get it. If you don't have it in time I will bring another one for you.


----------



## bsblgrl23

hey Ladies!
Way too excited that it is only a week away!!!!  I keep telling people at this time a week from now I will be at DL riding a ride   Can you see why they are sick of me 
OK remember... me a new diva and a someone who has not been to DL for a long time........  what is a MM and am I able to go too? or do I have to have an AP?
I really want to go to Company D but don't know if there is enough room for me and I don't want to be away from the park too long.  what do I do?  If I don't go can someone get me something that has Dopey on it?  He is my favorite!
I know I have more to say but I am too tired and must go to bed.
To all my new friends get well, be well and see you soon!!!!


----------



## MommyWithDreams

karylrocks said:


> Janelle, I hope you get your nametag before you leave! Please let me know when you get it. If you don't have it in time I will bring another one for you.


Thank you Carol. I will definitely let you know.


----------



## BillyFan

bsblgrl23 said:


> hey Ladies!
> Way too excited that it is only a week away!!!!  I keep telling people at this time a week from now I will be at DL riding a ride   Can you see why they are sick of me
> OK remember... me a new diva and a someone who has not been to DL for a long time........  what is a MM and am I able to go too? or do I have to have an AP?
> I really want to go to Company D but don't know if there is enough room for me and I don't want to be away from the park too long.  what do I do?  If I don't go can someone get me something that has Dopey on it?  He is my favorite!
> I know I have more to say but I am too tired and must go to bed.
> To all my new friends get well, be well and see you soon!!!!



MM is magic morning.  If you have a 3-day or more park hopper, you have access to one mm during your stay.  If you are staying on-site, you get it every morning it is offered.  It is the absolute best time to bang out all of Fantasyland and a bit of Tomorrowland.

And Vicki, I have been to Company D twice, so if there are not enough seats in cars for all of us, please take mine.  It is such a fun experience!


----------



## Belle Ella

DizNee Luver said:


> Hey ladies, not sure everyone knew this, especially since we've added a lot of new ladies , but I have a PTR going for our upcoming trip & would love for you to stop by & contribute to it!!  I will do a TR when we get back......I love to take pics......so the TR will have lots of pics from our time together!!  So if you get bored, stop on by & say hi!!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=38891100#post38891100



I don't think I'll be writing another TR for a while, but you know I always enjoy yours. Maybe I'll feel up to posting a little something now and again.


----------



## LisaCat

SO glad I did a little packing earlier.  One of the things I "packed" was the tiny pill bottle I carry in the mini backpack I use in the park.  I put the cat to bed about 20 minutes ago in my bathroom.  She is all quiet and settled in.  And I just realized I needed a couple advil.  From the bathroom.  Ugh.  Oh, WAIT!  There is a pair in the backpack!  Hooray!  LOL


----------



## karylrocks

*Carnation Cafe lunch *- Looks like there are 19 signed up and we have ressies for 20 so that is good! Linda's table is at 12:00 and the rest are 12:10. Are we planning to just show up and sit wherever or are we assigning tables? If possible I would like to be at Linda's table at noon in case I decide to attend the 1:30 Billy show.

I didn't see a group ride planned for after the Rancho lunch on Thursday. We should do something! I know Pirates is planned for Saturday morning, but is anyone interested in doing that Thursday like we did last year? Pirates is always a good way to start a DL visit! Or Jungle Cruise, even though it is on Sunday also (seems like a lot of us are going to DCA or Company D that morning). Or how about the 3:15 Billy show?

Am I correct that the SH is 1:30 to 5:00? What time are we meeting at Pacific Wharf (giving the SH team time to score the results)? Should we pick a time to be at the tables, then make sure if we are getting food to have it before that time so we will all be ready for results?

I can tell that "obsessive planner mode" is setting in....


----------



## DizNee Luver

karylrocks said:


> *Carnation Cafe lunch *- Looks like there are 19 signed up and we have ressies for 20 so that is good! Linda's table is at 12:00 and the rest are 12:10. Are we planning to just show up and sit wherever or are we assigning tables? If possible I would like to be at Linda's table at noon in case I decide to attend the 1:30 Billy show.
> 
> I didn't see a group ride planned for after the Rancho lunch on Thursday. We should do something! I know Pirates is planned for Saturday morning, but is anyone interested in doing that Thursday like we did last year? Pirates is always a good way to start a DL visit! Or Jungle Cruise, even though it is on Sunday also (seems like a lot of us are going to DCA or Company D that morning). Or how about the 3:15 Billy show?
> 
> Am I correct that the SH is 1:30 to 5:00? What time are we meeting at Pacific Wharf (giving the SH team time to score the results)? Should we pick a time to be at the tables, then make sure if we are getting food to have it before that time so we will all be ready for results?
> 
> I can tell that "obsessive planner mode" is setting in....



I like the idea of a group ride after lunch.....how about Big Thunder Mt RR!!  That's my all time favorite ride at DL!!  At least it would be a different one than already planned?? 

I kinda thought the plan after you finished the scavy hunt was to head towards the wharf area & get your dinner (if so desired) & then get results once they were tallied.  I know a few have to run off to sign in the group for Fantasmic....but don't think they have to be there until around 7pm.

 I can appreciate the obsessive planning!!


----------



## sierranevada

We currently have ressies for 25 people for Napa Rose.  Some ladies have canceled and I want to see where we are and change it to the correct number.  I think we now have 18-19 people - I don't see where Kathy has posted since November - has anyone heard from her?

Napa - Friday Dinner - 530 
Melody - Tinkermell
tocherie - Cheryl
disney-super-mom - Capri
mamakate - Katie
Sierra Nevada - Bridget
Mary Jo - Mary Jo
lulubelle - Linda 
LulubellesDD - Bree
4fosterkids - Jill
CoMickey - Vicki
MrsPinup - Jen
karylrocks - Carol
farmgirljen - Jen
Queendoover - Tracey
Carrie
SKWDW - Kathy - HAS ANYONE HEARD FROM KATHY - IS SHE COMING?
LisaCat - Lisa
Trish
Deb - jordansmomma


----------



## sierranevada

DizNee Luver said:


> I like the idea of a group ride after lunch.....how about Big Thunder Mt RR!!  That's my all time favorite ride at DL!!  At least it would be a different one than already planned??



Love BTMRR!  And we are right there!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Michelle wanted me to post that she will have her van for transporting people for the Company D run.  She will have room for 4 more (5 if people like to get real cozy).


----------



## MommyWithDreams

Been meaning to ask, what is company D?


----------



## DizNee Luver

MommyWithDreams said:


> Been meaning to ask, what is company D?



Its the Disney employees store!!


----------



## LisaCat

sierranevada said:


> We currently have ressies for 25 people for Napa Rose.  Some ladies have canceled and I want to see where we are and change it to the correct number.  I think we now have 18-19 people - I don't see where Kathy has posted since November - has anyone heard from her?
> 
> Napa - Friday Dinner - 530
> LisaCat - Lisa
> Trish



We are still in for this, yes!


----------



## Zoemakes5

Hey everyone!!!!  Good news....according to Weather.com, forecast for when we are there is now sunny/partly cloudy and 65-73 degrees!  Whoo hoo!


----------



## LisaCat

Zoemakes5 said:


> Hey everyone!!!!  Good news....according to Weather.com, forecast for when we are there is now sunny/partly cloudy and 65-73 degrees!  Whoo hoo!



I *KNOW*  I have been watching it change on The Weather Channel every day too.  Thurs:  66/48; Fr:  70/47; Sa:  72/49;  Su:  71/46

Sa-WEET!!!!!


----------



## MommyWithDreams

DizNee Luver said:


> Its the Disney employees store!!



Interesting. So what kinds of things do they sell? I tried googling it and didn't see anything about it.


----------



## toocherie

Bridget:  I am definitely a go for the Napa dinner--since we have had some cancellations, can you add Stacerita (Stacie)--she will be coming after all and would like to join us.

Janelle:  they have a wide assortment of stuff--clothes, pins, hats, knick knacks, --just about any "type" of thing they have in the parks they have there--but usually a prior year's merchandise or broken sizes, etc.  It has the feel of an outlet store.  You can get some wonderful deals--I've been lucky enough to go three times.  But I am not going this time because I don't need more STUFF.


----------



## sierranevada

toocherie said:


> Bridget:  I am definitely a go for the Napa dinner--since we have had some cancellations, can you add Stacerita (Stacie)--she will be coming after all and would like to join us.



Be happy too!


----------



## QueenDoOver

LisaCat said:


> We are still in for this, yes!



Carrie and I too.  Thanks.

Love Big Thunder and will try to make it there after check in and catch up with you all.


----------



## Belle Ella

Zoemakes5 said:


> Hey everyone!!!!  Good news....according to Weather.com, forecast for when we are there is now sunny/partly cloudy and 65-73 degrees!  Whoo hoo!



Brightening my mood, piece by piece!


----------



## MommyWithDreams

Thank you Carol...I got my lanyard today. It looks awesome! 

Also, my Dad told Ayden tonight about the trip. I posted a short video of him revealing the surprise on my FB. Aydens mouth just dropped wide open then he came running at me and pretty much ambushed me, then went running back to my Dad. So the secret is out and I need to finally (like I said two days ago) start packing. 

On another note....we might get SNOW here in Sacramento tonight. Snow??? Not much I'm sure but that's pretty much unheard of here. We're supposed to have a deep freeze in the mid 20's even for Sunday morning which makes me a bit nervous for the flight but planes take off in freezing temps all the time right???


----------



## lulubelle

Bridget - Bree & I are a for sure YES for Napa as well.   Can't wait to raise my glass and make a "cheers" to you. 
But I may have jumped the gun in offering to wait to get F! seats with you as I will be scoring SH sheets and will be one of the last ones to leave.  Sorry.  

Janelle - it's supposed to snow all over So Cal tonight and tomorrow. Scary, huh?  Have a wonderful trip with your dad and son.  I hope you pop in a few times to see us. 

Company D is the bomb!  I have purshased too much merchandise there.  And the prices are greatly reduced.  But it is hit and miss.  I think I will pass as I can go another time and most of you ladies may not have that chance.  Are there a group of us doing DCA that morning?  Is that what we said?  I say we have a little friendly competition for high score on TSMM.    Winner gets a churro or popcorn.  What do you say?


----------



## MommyWithDreams

lulubelle said:


> Janelle - it's supposed to snow all over So Cal tonight and tomorrow. Scary, huh?  Have a wonderful trip with your dad and son.  I hope you pop in a few times to see us.
> 
> Company D is the bomb!  I have purshased too much merchandise there.  And the prices are greatly reduced.  But it is hit and miss.  I think I will pass as I can go another time and most of you ladies may not have that chance.  Are there a group of us doing DCA that morning?  Is that what we said?  I say we have a little friendly competition for high score on TSMM.    Winner gets a churro or popcorn.  What do you say?



Really???? Temps seemed to be cool but not too bad for Sunday when we arrive. What is your news saying for Sunday? Weather.com is saying mid 50's then warming up from there. I am certainly going to keep an eye out for you ladies...and I have Laurie's cell number. She's going to take Ayden for a spin on the teacups since I can't handle them. I am also hoping to do PFF on Friday with you guys.

Company D sounds like a lot of fun. 

I forgot to mention I found out today that my sister will be going to Club 33 when they go to DL next month. They are going with some friends that work for Frito Lay that apparently have the right connections.


----------



## jordansmomma

Bridget~ I am still a yes for Napa. 

Jill~ If there is room, I would love to go to Company D. If not that is fine.


----------



## bsblgrl23

Hi again!
Six count 'em (less than) six days until we are having a blast! 

*Tina!*  You are awesomely amazing for letting me borrow your car if necessary!  I really appreciate it!   Does anyone have a count going for how many cars we have and who is going?  If so I am in!

I am not too worried about the weather so long as I am out of the white stuff and temperatures in the teens. 

soooooooo guess who got employee of the month for February?  ME!!!!!!  It has only 2 and a half years with no recognition and finally an award.  It really felt great!

Have a fantabulous weekend!!!!!!  I am off on an argosy cruise tomorrow night that includes a concert by country music hottie Chuck Wickes.   I will try my best to behave  (ya good luck with that!)


----------



## BillyFan

bsblgrl23 said:


> Hi again!
> Six count 'em (less than) six days until we are having a blast!
> 
> *Tina!*  You are awesomely amazing for letting me borrow your car if necessary!  I really appreciate it!   Does anyone have a count going for how many cars we have and who is going?  If so I am in!
> 
> I am not too worried about the weather so long as I am out of the white stuff and temperatures in the teens.
> 
> soooooooo guess who got employee of the month for February?  ME!!!!!!  It has only 2 and a half years with no recognition and finally an award.  It really felt great!
> 
> Have a fantabulous weekend!!!!!!  I am off on an argosy cruise tomorrow night that includes a concert by country music hottie Chuck Wickes.   I will try my best to behave  (ya good luck with that!)



LOL!  My car won't be there!  I was meaning that if there weren't enough seats for all of us, you could go instead of me!  Sorry for the confusion.

Congrats on being employee of the month!


Maybe we can start a list of drivers with the number of seats available in their cars, plus a list of wannabe shoppers?


----------



## Zoemakes5

BillyFan said:


> Maybe we can start a list of drivers with the number of seats available in their cars, plus a list of wannabe shoppers?



I wanna go.  I will have the mini van that holds 6, or 7 if people are squished.  Laurie and I are 2, so I'll have room for 4 or 5 more.


----------



## sierranevada

lulubelle said:


> Bridget - Bree & I are a for sure YES for Napa as well.   Can't wait to raise my glass and make a "cheers" to you.
> But I may have jumped the gun in offering to wait to get F! seats with you as I will be scoring SH sheets and will be one of the last ones to leave.  Sorry.



Don't worry - quite a few others have volunteered so I will have plenty of Divas to keep me company!!

So excited that it is getting closer!


----------



## sierranevada

Belle Ella said:


> Brightening my mood, piece by piece!



Being in the company of some caring and powerful women will really help!


----------



## disney-super-mom

sierranevada said:


> Wendypooh is correct - up to six people can enter on one key, either for MM or the early entry into DCA.



Good to know!  Thanks! 


sierranevada said:


> We currently have ressies for 25 people for Napa Rose.  Some ladies have canceled and I want to see where we are and change it to the correct number.  I think we now have 18-19 people - I don't see where Kathy has posted since November - has anyone heard from her?



You can count me in!  



toocherie said:


> Bridget:  I am definitely a go for the Napa dinner--since we have had some cancellations, can you add Stacerita (Stacie)--she will be coming after all and would like to join us.



That's awesome Cheryl!  So glad Stacerita is able to come! 



lulubelle said:


> Company D is the bomb!  I have purshased too much merchandise there.  And the prices are greatly reduced.  But it is hit and miss.  I think I will pass as I can go another time and most of you ladies may not have that chance.  Are there a group of us doing DCA that morning?  Is that what we said?  I say we have a little friendly competition for high score on TSMM.    Winner gets a churro or popcorn.  What do you say?



Sounds like a great plan Linda!  Lets get our TSMM game on!


----------



## 4fosterkids

MommyWithDreams said:


> Been meaning to ask, what is company D?



As others have said, it is our company store and all things are at least 50% off.  Right now they have halloween & Christmas and World of Color stuff at 75% off.  There are tons of pins @ 3.00 each and last week they were giving an extra 20% off pins...so its great for pin traders   It changes inventory daily at times, although some stuff seems to be there for months too.



jordansmomma said:


> Bridget~ I am still a yes for Napa.
> 
> Jill~ If there is room, I would love to go to Company D. If not that is fine.


I'm sure there will be room for you to come!!  



BillyFan said:


> LOL!  My car won't be there!  I was meaning that if there weren't enough seats for all of us, you could go instead of me!  Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> Congrats on being employee of the month!
> 
> 
> Maybe we can start a list of drivers with the number of seats available in their cars, plus a list of wannabe shoppers?



I am going to bring a paper to the Meet & Greet and we can figure out who all is going, who has cars and how many they will hold.  

Bridget, I'm still in for Napa too!  Can't wait


----------



## Belle Ella

sierranevada said:


> Being in the company of some caring and powerful women will really help!



 I sure hope so.


----------



## LisaCat

MommyWithDreams said:


> Thank you Carol...I got my lanyard today. It looks awesome!
> 
> Also, my Dad told Ayden tonight about the trip. I posted a short video of him revealing the surprise on my FB. Aydens mouth just dropped wide open then he came running at me and pretty much ambushed me, then went running back to my Dad. So the secret is out and I need to finally (like I said two days ago) start packing.
> 
> On another note....we might get SNOW here in Sacramento tonight. Snow??? Not much I'm sure but that's pretty much unheard of here. We're supposed to have a deep freeze in the mid 20's even for Sunday morning which makes me a bit nervous for the flight but planes take off in freezing temps all the time right???



It wasn't that cold last night.  It was a good frost, but nothing the airport can't handle.  I'm not that far from the airport and it was 28 here this morning.


----------



## LisaCat

One week from right now we'll be scavenger hunting!  Woo hoo!!!!


----------



## toocherie

lulubelle said:


> I say we have a little friendly competition for high score on TSMM.    Winner gets a churro or popcorn.  What do you say?


 You're on girlie!  Maybe I stand a chance since stacielee won't be there.



bsblgrl23 said:


> Hi again!
> soooooooo guess who got employee of the month for February?  ME!!!!!!  It has only 2 and a half years with no recognition and finally an award.  It really felt great!


  Awesome!  and have fun on the crusie!

Bridget--are you sure about the six people on one key thing for early entry?  Last I heard every adult had to show their key (but parents were ok having a key to get in themselves plus kids).  If it is the six that would be awesome!


----------



## sierranevada

toocherie said:


> Bridget--are you sure about the six people on one key thing for early entry?  Last I heard every adult had to show their key (but parents were ok having a key to get in themselves plus kids).  If it is the six that would be awesome!



It was that way in December and when I called to add my roomie and Tracey to my ressie, I asked again.  The CM said it should be fine.  We could have a CM at the entrance that might say no - hopefully not!


----------



## CoMickey

sierranevada said:


> We currently have ressies for 25 people for Napa Rose.  Some ladies have canceled and I want to see where we are and change it to the correct number.  I think we now have 18-19 people - I don't see where Kathy has posted since November - has anyone heard from her?
> 
> Napa - Friday Dinner - 530
> Melody - Tinkermell
> tocherie - Cheryl
> disney-super-mom - Capri
> mamakate - Katie
> Sierra Nevada - Bridget
> Mary Jo - Mary Jo
> lulubelle - Linda
> LulubellesDD - Bree
> 4fosterkids - Jill
> CoMickey - Vicki
> MrsPinup - Jen
> karylrocks - Carol
> farmgirljen - Jen
> Queendoover - Tracey
> Carrie
> SKWDW - Kathy - HAS ANYONE HEARD FROM KATHY - IS SHE COMING?
> LisaCat - Lisa
> Trish
> Deb - jordansmomma



Hi Bridget - I am still planning to go to Napa Rose. Thanks!


----------



## lulubelle

Hello Ladies,

I talked to Mel today and she told me her sister passed away last night.  She asked me to let you all know that sad news.  The services are Monday.  The good news is that Mel will still be coming on the trip, but she may be a bit melancholy.  She mailed me our shirts since she wasn't sure of her plans.  So, big hugs, strength and love to Mel in the next few days getting through this.


----------



## 21yankees

lulubelle said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I talked to Mel today and she told me her sister passed away last night.  She asked me to let you all know that sad news.  The services are Monday.  The good news is that Mel will still be coming on the trip, but she may be a bit melancholy.  She mailed me our shirts since she wasn't sure of her plans.  So, big hugs, strength and love to Mel in the next few days getting through this.



Thank you for letting us know Linda.

My family's thoughts and prayers are with you Mel and your family. *HUGS*


steph


----------



## DizNee Luver

lulubelle said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I talked to Mel today and she told me her sister passed away last night.  She asked me to let you all know that sad news.  The services are Monday.  The good news is that Mel will still be coming on the trip, but she may be a bit melancholy.  She mailed me our shirts since she wasn't sure of her plans.  So, big hugs, strength and love to Mel in the next few days getting through this.



Thank you for letting us know, such sad news.  I hope Mel & her family are able to find some comfort in knowing that she is no longer suffering & she's found peace.  Prayers & hugs for them!!


----------



## disney-super-mom

lulubelle said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I talked to Mel today and she told me her sister passed away last night.  She asked me to let you all know that sad news.  The services are Monday.  The good news is that Mel will still be coming on the trip, but she may be a bit melancholy.  She mailed me our shirts since she wasn't sure of her plans.  So, big hugs, strength and love to Mel in the next few days getting through this.



Thank you Linda for letting us know. 

I am so sad for Mel and her family for their loss!  Mel, prayers and hugs for you and your family.


----------



## LisaCat

lulubelle said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I talked to Mel today and she told me her sister passed away last night.  She asked me to let you all know that sad news.  The services are Monday.  The good news is that Mel will still be coming on the trip, but she may be a bit melancholy.  She mailed me our shirts since she wasn't sure of her plans.  So, big hugs, strength and love to Mel in the next few days getting through this.



So sad!  I'm glad Mel is still planning on coming to DL.  And that her sister is at peace.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

Sending thoughts and prayers to Mel.


----------



## sierranevada

Mel - my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family right now.


----------



## MamaKate

lulubelle said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I talked to Mel today and she told me her sister passed away last night.  She asked me to let you all know that sad news.  The services are Monday.  The good news is that Mel will still be coming on the trip, but she may be a bit melancholy.  She mailed me our shirts since she wasn't sure of her plans.  So, big hugs, strength and love to Mel in the next few days getting through this.



Thank you so much Linda for keeping us updated.

I feel so bad for Mel and her family. What a horrible disease  .  Hugs and prayers to Mel and her family .


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Thank you Linda for passing on this sad news.
My thoughts and prayers are going out to Mel and her family.


----------



## Belle Ella

My thoughts and prayers are with Mel and her family


----------



## jordansmomma

Mel~ I am so sorry. My thoughts & prayers are with your families.


----------



## 4fosterkids

Linda, thanks for sharing the news to us all   Soooo sad!

Mel, big hugs to you and your family during this difficult time.  I'm so sorry.  We will keep you all in our prayers.  I look foward to giving you a hug in person next week.


----------



## BillyFan

4fosterkids said:


> I am going to bring a paper to the Meet & Greet and we can figure out who all is going, who has cars and how many they will hold.
> 
> Bridget, I'm still in for Napa too!  Can't wait



Good idea, Jill.  We won't be at the M&G, so please add mom and me to the list.  Once you do the math, if there isn't room for us, just let me know.



lulubelle said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I talked to Mel today and she told me her sister passed away last night.  She asked me to let you all know that sad news.  The services are Monday.  The good news is that Mel will still be coming on the trip, but she may be a bit melancholy.  She mailed me our shirts since she wasn't sure of her plans.  So, big hugs, strength and love to Mel in the next few days getting through this.



I'm so sorry for your loss, Mel.


----------



## Zoemakes5

Oh, Mel, my heart is breaking for you!  Sending gentlest hugs and love to you. I do hope you'll be able to make it for the trip, I'm sure it will do you good to be surrounded by so many of your friends.

Just confirmed that my friend Juliette will be able to join us for a good chunk of the trip after all!    She'll be driving up on Thursday with me and heading out on Saturday night.  I think the only thing I'll really have to add her to is the M&G.  Laurie already knows, so I'm sure bags are ok.  I'm pretty sure I've already asked Carol for name tag, since she was always going for Scavvy hunt on Sat.  

Starting to set things aside for the trip.  I'm so excited.  As always, if anyone needs me to pick up anything, let me know.


----------



## kelmac284

Thank you so much Linda for letting everyone know.

Mel I am SO sorry for your loss and I only wish I was going to be there to give you a great big hug.

My prayers are with you and your family at this very difficult time and I am so glad that you will have all your diva sisters to comfort you next weekend.

((hugs)) and sincerest thoughts to your entire family!


----------



## sierranevada

Steph - checking the meal schedule, I have a few changes.  My flight got changed and I will not be landing in time for lunch on Thursday at Rancho.  Take Marnie off Carnation Cafe for Fri Lunch and also Sun Celebration BBQ - but for Sunday, you can substitute my friend that is coming - Lisa (she won't be here in time for lunch on Friday.

Thats all!  Can't believe it is in a few days!


----------



## QueenDoOver

lulubelle said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I talked to Mel today and she told me her sister passed away last night.  She asked me to let you all know that sad news.  The services are Monday.  The good news is that Mel will still be coming on the trip, but she may be a bit melancholy.  She mailed me our shirts since she wasn't sure of her plans.  So, big hugs, strength and love to Mel in the next few days getting through this.



Thanks Linda.  Adding my own hugs and prayers too.


----------



## Califgirl

Oh Mel! I'm so sorry to hear about your sister. 
My sincerest sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## 21yankees

sierranevada said:


> Steph - checking the meal schedule, I have a few changes.  My flight got changed and I will not be landing in time for lunch on Thursday at Rancho.  Take Marnie off Carnation Cafe for Fri Lunch and also Sun Celebration BBQ - but for Sunday, you can substitute my friend that is coming - Lisa (she won't be here in time for lunch on Friday.
> 
> Thats all!  Can't believe it is in a few days!


----------



## QueenDoOver

sierranevada said:


> Steph - checking the meal schedule, I have a few changes.  My flight got changed and I will not be landing in time for lunch on Thursday at Rancho.  Take Marnie off Carnation Cafe for Fri Lunch and also Sun Celebration BBQ - but for Sunday, you can substitute my friend that is coming - Lisa (she won't be here in time for lunch on Friday.
> 
> Thats all!  Can't believe it is in a few days!



Hi Bridget,
So what time are you landing now?


----------



## sierranevada

QueenDoOver said:


> Hi Bridget,
> So what time are you landing now?



Landing at 2 pm so should be at the Grand by 3!!


----------



## CoMickey

Mel -I am so sorry - My thoughts and hugs are with you.


----------



## LisaCat

Making packing progress!  Did some laundry today too.  It's getting SO CLOSE!!!!!!!


----------



## QueenDoOver

LisaCat said:


> Making packing progress!  Did some laundry today too.  It's getting SO CLOSE!!!!!!!



I know, huh?  It is scary close!  I really need to get going on the packing.

Well I have confirmed the Limo ride for us.  Harold will pick us up at 1:15 or so.  I usually call him when the plane lands.  I will confirm pick up location, but why don't you PM me your phone number, so I can text or call you.  Vicki, Carrie and I will be together.


----------



## CoMickey

CoMickey said:


> Hi Bridget - I am still planning to go to Napa Rose. Thanks!



Hi Bridget - Sorry to be so indecisive but I am not going to be able to make it to Napa Rose.  Please remove me from the reservation or use my spot for someone else who might be a last minute addition.


----------



## CoMickey

My apologies for this being so last minute but I need to make some changes to my attendance.  

I am not going to be attending on Friday or Sunday so if you need one extra spot mine is free. 

Carnation Café  Friday - Lunch  1210
Celebration Round Up & BBQ - Sunday - 1:30

Thanks!


----------



## tinkermell

Hi ladies!

Thankyou, thankyou, thankyou for all of your thoughts, prayers and support.  It's been a difficult thing to go through, but now my loving sister is at peace. Tomorrow is her funeral, so one more time traveling up north to Folsom. 
*********************

My happy news is that I will definitely be coming to DL.  
Please keep me on the Napa Rose list. 

I'm another one not going to Company D. So I either will be hanging around the hotel, or doing some early morning rides too. Time is going to tell how much energy I will have by Sunday. LOL! 

Once again thanks for the s!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

tinkermell said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Thankyou, thankyou, thankyou for all of your thoughts, prayers and support.  It's been a difficult thing to go through, but now my loving sister is at peace. Tomorrow is her funeral, so one more time traveling up north to Folsom.
> *********************
> 
> My happy news is that I will definitely be coming to DL.
> Please keep me on the Napa Rose list.
> 
> I'm another one not going to Company D. So I either will be hanging around the hotel, or doing some early morning rides too. Time is going to tell how much energy I will have by Sunday. LOL!
> 
> Once again thanks for the s!!



I'm so glad you're still going to attend!!  Thank you for stopping by & checking in......you've been in our thoughts, hearts & prayers!!!  Tomorrow will be a hard day, but also a day for closure.  No more pain & only peace for her now.........celebrate her life & remember the good times & that will help you get through the day.


----------



## BillyFan

CoMickey said:


> My apologies for this being so last minute but I need to make some changes to my attendance.
> 
> I am not going to be attending on Friday or Sunday so if you need one extra spot mine is free.
> 
> Carnation Café  Friday - Lunch  1210
> Celebration Round Up & BBQ - Sunday - 1:30
> 
> Thanks!



I hope everything is ok, Vicki.  



tinkermell said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Thankyou, thankyou, thankyou for all of your thoughts, prayers and support.  It's been a difficult thing to go through, but now my loving sister is at peace. Tomorrow is her funeral, so one more time traveling up north to Folsom.
> *********************
> 
> My happy news is that I will definitely be coming to DL.
> Please keep me on the Napa Rose list.
> 
> I'm another one not going to Company D. So I either will be hanging around the hotel, or doing some early morning rides too. Time is going to tell how much energy I will have by Sunday. LOL!
> 
> Once again thanks for the s!!



Aw Mel I'm so glad that you are still going on the trip.  I know that you are a caretaker, but be sure to take care of yourself too, friend!


----------



## LisaCat

Hugs, Mel!  At least our weather is a little nicer for you this trip.....


----------



## LisaCat

QueenDoOver said:


> I know, huh?  It is scary close!  I really need to get going on the packing.
> 
> Well I have confirmed the Limo ride for us.  Harold will pick us up at 1:15 or so.  I usually call him when the plane lands.  I will confirm pick up location, but why don't you PM me your phone number, so I can text or call you.  Vicki, Carrie and I will be together.



Woo hoo!


----------



## grizbuzz

Just wanted to pop in to let Mel know that my thoughts and prayers are with her and her family.  Big hugs to you during this difficult time.  I am so glad that you will be able to go to Disneyland with the ladies for some healing and happy times.

And to everyone, HAVE A GREAT TRIP!  So sorry I can't make the trip to join you all, but I'm sending happy thoughts your way and wishing you a very Happy International Women's Day (March 8).  And I hope to join you in 2012! 

Big hugs and pixie dust from Switzerland!  Take a ride on the Matterhorn for me!


----------



## MommyWithDreams

Hi ladies. Well we made it. Crowds were pretty high yesterday. At least they seemed to be. It's barely 6 am but I can't sleep. Dad has sleep apnea and it just scares me. I posted about our first day in my TR so take a peek at the link below if you would like to hear how it went.


----------



## sierranevada

MommyWithDreams said:


> Hi ladies. Well we made it. Crowds were pretty high yesterday. At least they seemed to be. It's barely 6 am but I can't sleep. Dad has sleep apnea and it just scares me. I posted about our first day in my TR so take a peek at the link below if you would like to hear how it went.



So glad you made it!  Does your Dad have a CPAC machine?  I know several people with sleep apnea who say it made a world of difference in their sleep and health - and no snoring.  If he doesn't, if there is a drugstore close to HoJo's, get Mack's Pillowsoft ear plugs (white silicon plugs) - they are the best!  I have given them to sooo many people - and have been told they have saved marriages!

Hope we see you when the Divas are there!


----------



## wendypooh22

lulubelle said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I talked to Mel today and she told me her sister passed away last night.  She asked me to let you all know that sad news.  The services are Monday.  The good news is that Mel will still be coming on the trip, but she may be a bit melancholy.  She mailed me our shirts since she wasn't sure of her plans.  So, big hugs, strength and love to Mel in the next few days getting through this.



 Mel, sending thoughts and prayers to you and your family.   She is at peace now and free from pain


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Drive by Hi!

I've got so much to do and only a few days before we leave. 

I still need to finish up my picture frame, get something to wear to the M&G, get my candy for the M&G, do laundry, pack, make sure I get everything done at work...

3 MORE SLEEPS!


----------



## MamaKate

tinkermell said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Thankyou, thankyou, thankyou for all of your thoughts, prayers and support.  It's been a difficult thing to go through, but now my loving sister is at peace. Tomorrow is her funeral, so one more time traveling up north to Folsom.
> 
> 
> Once again thanks for the s!!



Safe travels & I will be thinking of you today .



BillyFan said:


> I hope everything is ok, Vicki.



Ditto.  Hope everything is okay .  But I'm happy you didn't have to cancel completely and will be there for a couple days .


----------



## MrsPinup

Mel~  So sorry to hear of your loss.  My prayers are with you this week   I am glad you are still coming though.

I just got back in from WDW last night - i was up for 22 hours yesterday between the race and the flight home   I was so exhausted, but couldn't sleep more than 8 hours last night.  A trip report may be in the future, but I am definitly a DL girl!  WDW is crazy confusing.  I'm not sure I want to go back....

The race was wonderful, however.  There were 13,091 finishers (I think around 15,000 to start).  I finished in 2:50 after stopping to take photos along the way.  There were some great costumes and clever shirts out there.  

The coolest thing happend on Friday though.  I was at ESPN WWOS and looking for Dolphins merch for my hubby.  An employee there saw my lanyard covered in Sleeping Beauty pins and grabbed me one of his from the back.  I offered him a pin in trade and he said no, it was a gift!  Then, later that night on the shuttle back to the hotel, I was chatting with another girl there for the race.  I gave her some tips from my time at the DL half.  In thanks, she too gave me a SB pin and refused a trade.  She said the trade was for the advice.  What great RAK's!



DizNee Luver said:


> Michelle wanted me to post that she will have her van for transporting people for the Company D run.  She will have room for 4 more (5 if people like to get real cozy).



Is there still room so I can join?


----------



## DizNee Luver

Jen at the Meet-n-Greet someone is going to get a list of drivers & people wanting to go......I'm sure we'll find seats for everyone!!!! 

Congrats on finishing the race & can't wait to see your pics!!!


Thinking of you & yours today Mel. 

3 more days ladies.......are you ready??


----------



## Zoemakes5

DizNee Luver said:


> Jen at the Meet-n-Greet someone is going to get a list of drivers & people wanting to go......I'm sure we'll find seats for everyone!!!!



I've been thinking about it, and if we have more people who want to go than spaces in vehicles, I'll just take a shuttle run and go back and get people.  with the minivan I can fit 5 (or 6 if squished) in when I'm driving alone.....so no problems.....

Okay, has anyone else looked at their packing list from the eyes of someone else?  I'm laughing, as my DH took a peek...tiarra, sunscreen, luau shirt, pins, lanyards, power strips , scissors, tape, wine, pepsi and mt. dew.....  I have to say, looking at it from someone else's perspective, I have to laugh!

Got my frame done over the weekend.  I like it, so if no one else does, I'll trade back for it!      Found a shirt for the M&G, got the girl scout cookies for those who ordered, and now have a chair that's dedicated to my "stack" of stuff.  

I've received a couple orders to pick stuff up.  I'm going on Wednesday, so if anyone else needs anything, let me know.  I will have scissors and the blue painters tape if anyone needs it for their signs.


----------



## cccdisney

Good morning Ladies!   So excited for the upcoming trip!   Things have been crazy and I haven't been on in days.   
Mel - so sorry about your sister.  
My friend Cynthia might want to go to Company D.  I'll run it by her when I see her tonight.  We are renting a car so we will be able to transport ourselves plus at least two others - maybe more depending on the size of the car we get. 

See you all soon!!


----------



## mommaU4

Hello everyone!! 

I've been away from home with no computer access since Friday so this is the first chance I've had to log on, but I wanted to say to Melody how sorry I am about your sister.  My thoughts and prayers are still with you. Wish I was seeing you in a few days so I could give you a big hug. 

And I wanted to say what a spectacular job you did on the shirts!!!! WOW, they are fabulous. I love mine. So pretty and blingy. I can't believe you did all those with everything else you had going on. You are truly amazing. 

Hope everyone else is doing well and having fun getting ready for the trip!!


----------



## Califgirl

Wow - three more days!

Mel, I'm so glad you'll be able to come so I can give you a hug in person.  I hope this get together helps to regenerate your spirit and let you know how much we all care for you, especially during this difficult time.

Would someone who is flying in and staying at the Carousel Inn be willing to get me a parking pass for Thursday night?  Our room will have at least 3 drivers and I think they only allow 2 cars per room.  This would help me out tremendously, and I'd be happy to make sure you got the pass back for the rest of the trip if you'd like. (I'm only staying there Thursday night)

Please PM me if you'd be willing to do that.
Thanks so much!
Chris


----------



## toocherie

Announcement/Warning:

You all are going to have to put up with my grey roots!  It was a choice between having my hair colored or making jello shots Wednesday night and you know what will always win!


----------



## MamaKate

toocherie said:


> Announcement/Warning:
> 
> You all are going to have to put up with my grey roots!  It was a choice between having my hair colored or making jello shots Wednesday night and you know what will always win!



Thanks for taking one for the team Cheryl .

Speaking of hair, I dyed my hair about a month ago and I absolutely hate the color.  I've been meaning to change it, but I haven't had time .  I definitely plan on re-dying my hair before my cruise, but you will all get to see me with my plumy colored hair .


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Hi ladies  


Mel- I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. My prayers are with you and your family.  I can't wait to see you on Thursday  

Beth- how are you doing?  

Jen- for running the marathon!  


-Is it okay to be added to: breakfast at Carnation,  the lunch at Plaza Inn and the dinner at Pacific Wharf and the House of Blues dinner? Thank you  


Hope you are all having a good day. I really can't wait until my vacation starts. I really need it and the trip coming up is getting me through!


----------



## Belle Ella

toocherie said:


> Announcement/Warning:
> 
> You all are going to have to put up with my grey roots!  It was a choice between having my hair colored or making jello shots Wednesday night and you know what will always win!



Oh, the horror! We wont to look at you. But I wont want to look at me either. I can't get my hair done until a week after I get back due to my cousin (who does my hair) gets back from the Giants Spring Training. I am not digging red hair with bark blond roots coming in.

It's probably time I looked at what I'm going to pack so I don't do it all Thursday night before I nap and drive down. I wish I could skip my class Thursday night and be there for the meet & greet.


----------



## CoMickey

BillyFan said:


> I hope everything is ok, Vicki.





MamaKate said:


> Ditto.  Hope everything is okay .  But I'm happy you didn't have to cancel completely and will be there for a couple days .



Very thoughtful of you both but everything is ok just decided to make a change in my plans. 

Tina - I hope I get to see you at least to say hi on Sat...and I am so glad that we'll be spending lots of time in just a few weeks at the other Happiest Place.  Safe travels to you and your mom!
Katie - I had to make sure I made it to the scavvy hunt...I would not miss having fun with our team for anything!  See you soon!
I hope to make it to the M&G depending on traffic!


----------



## QueenDoOver

ok, I have nothing to wear for the Meet and Greet, and no space to pack anything, so I am going with lime green accented by whatever lei thingy that might be provided.  I just can't get my coconut bra to fit in my suitcase.

Secondly,  could I ask what we are eating at the Meet and Greet, so that I can plan appropriately.  I mean, I know what all the snacks are and I can assure you that none of us are going to go hungry for a long while, but thought I would try to incorporate some more healthful options too!

PS  Cheryl, it is likely that I will be  bringing my grey hairs with me too, unless I find 30 undisturbed minutes in the next few days.


----------



## LisaCat

toocherie said:


> Announcement/Warning:
> 
> You all are going to have to put up with my grey roots!  It was a choice between having my hair colored or making jello shots Wednesday night and you know what will always win!





I laugh because I realized this morning that I had forgotten to put "color hair" on the trip prep list.  I'll be doing mine tomorrow.....


----------



## LisaCat

Got a gift bag for my picture frame today.  Picked up some drink mix packets too.  Getting SO EXCITED!!!!!!


----------



## Zoemakes5

LisaCat said:


> I laugh because I realized this morning that I had forgotten to put "color hair" on the trip prep list.  I'll be doing mine tomorrow.....



Did that this morning, too!!  

I'm so excited, I got a shirt for the luau at a neighborhood store for a whopping $1.99!  Yay!!!  Doing the happy dance!

Tracey, was wondering if it would be okay to bring fruit for the snack bar?  I'm thinking a variety of "whole" fruits, like apples, oranges, etc.  Easy to toss in a bag.  Sounds like most other options are covered.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Zoemakes5 said:


> Did that this morning, too!!
> 
> I'm so excited, I got a shirt for the luau at a neighborhood store for a whopping $1.99!  Yay!!!  Doing the happy dance!
> 
> Tracey, was wondering if it would be okay to bring fruit for the snack bar?  I'm thinking a variety of "whole" fruits, like apples, oranges, etc.  Easy to toss in a bag.  Sounds like most other options are covered.



Michelle that would be a nice addition to the table....just make sure to get 36 of them.


----------



## MamaKate

DizNee Luver said:


> Michelle that would be a nice addition to the table....just make sure to get 36 of them.



There will already be a fruit tray provided by the M&G committee.  Along with Quiznos, a veggie tray and chips.


----------



## LisaCat

I think whole fruit would be a great addition!  Nice to munch on in the room in the morning or walking over to the park!  It would guarantee I eat at least ONE thing on the trip that was "real food" too....


----------



## LisaCat

Just packed my snack offering.  I've got 39 of them - that's how many fit in the rubbbermaid "lasagna" container.  My Hawaiian shirt is in the wash right now.  Found that I even had a tank top to go with it, so that outfit is good to go.  Picked out a nice shirt to wear to Napa Rose with my nice jeans.  And white sneakers.  Oh well.  LOL  I'm doing navy blue instead of black on Sunday.  Not sure what I'm wearing Thursday before the M&G, but it won't be lime green.  A lime green mickey head on my backpack is as close as I get to wearing green.  I have ONE forest green shirt that I wear every year on March 17th.  I'm so NOT a green, yellow or orange fan.  LOL 

Trying to decide what 2 bottles of wine I want to bring..... Hm.....


----------



## daisy_77

Have a great time ladies!


----------



## MrsPinup

Steph~  Can you take me off Cove bar please?  I think it will be too tight to get over to Fantasmic in time.  Also, Marie is in our room   Thanks for all you are doing!

I have my sarong for the luau and a ton of leis that I found in my Halloween box!  I think I need to buy more of my snack.  Do any of you know if you can bring baked goods on a flight?  I was thinking of baking something too - either for the M&G or for a snack in my hotel room.


----------



## sierranevada

Belle Ella said:


> It's probably time I looked at what I'm going to pack so I don't do it all Thursday night before I nap and drive down. I wish I could skip my class Thursday night and be there for the meet & greet.



Are you sure you can't skip class Thursday night??  You have a place to stay!!


----------



## Belle Ella

sierranevada said:


> Are you sure you can skip class Thursday night??  You have a place to stay!!



I am so unbelievably stinking tempted. AGHAGAHGAHAGHAGHAGA. (assuming you meant _can'_t )


----------



## LisaCat

Belle Ella said:


> I am so unbelievably stinking tempted. AGHAGAHGAHAGHAGHAGA. (assuming you meant _can'_t )



<insert subliminal whispery voice>  skip the classs..... skip the classssssss.....


----------



## LisaCat

MrsPinup said:


> Steph~  Can you take me off Cove bar please?  I think it will be too tight to get over to Fantasmic in time.  Also, Marie is in our room   Thanks for all you are doing!
> 
> I have my sarong for the luau and a ton of leis that I found in my Halloween box!  I think I need to buy more of my snack.  Do any of you know if you can bring baked goods on a flight?  I was thinking of baking something too - either for the M&G or for a snack in my hotel room.



I've taken cookies.  Many times.  Just put them in tupperware so they don't get smushed.


----------



## MrsPinup

Lisa~  Thank 

Can someone also confirm if Saturday's breakfast at Carnation Cafe is at 8am like the front page says?  I was thinking I remember posts saying something about 11am ressies.  Or am I mixing it up with something else?


----------



## Belle Ella

LisaCat said:


> <insert subliminal whispery voice>  skip the classs..... skip the classssssss.....



This would be the place to go if I wanted enablers, huh?


----------



## DizNee Luver

Duplicate post......oops!


----------



## DizNee Luver

The Carnation Cafe breakfast is at 8am.

The whole fruit on the snack bar would allow ladies to take them back to their rooms for later.  The fruit tray at the party is for munching on then. 

Had a great evening surprising my friend, who's a karaoke host, for his birthday (which is Wednesday).....he never saw it coming!!!  Me so sneaky!!! 


LOL......put duplicate post on the wrong one!!!! Must be time to go to bed..........lol


----------



## BillyFan

daisy_77 said:


> Have a great time ladies!



Um, excuse me!  Are you engaged and moving to California?  Details please!!



MrsPinup said:


> Do any of you know if you can bring baked goods on a flight?  I was thinking of baking something too - either for the M&G or for a snack in my hotel room.



You sure can.



LisaCat said:


> I've taken cookies.  Many times.  Just put them in tupperware so they don't get smushed.



Yup yup!

Hi girls!  I'm looking forward to seeing everybody this weekend.  I'm bummed that I will be missing the M&G this year, but duty calls.


----------



## DizNee Luver

2 DAYS!! 

Unfortunately I woke up in the middle of the night with the crud!!!  Coughing & sore throat.....not happy about this!!  I had this already & was hoping I'd been somewhat immune this go around.  UGH-A-RONI!!

Anywho......gonna pack the rest of my stuff today after I get the laundry done.  Then have to make sure I have everything lined up for the men folk during my absence.......lol   

Have a great Tuesday!!


----------



## sierranevada

DizNee Luver said:


> 2 DAYS!!
> 
> Unfortunately I woke up in the middle of the night with the crud!!!  Coughing & sore throat.....not happy about this!!  I had this already & was hoping I'd been somewhat immune this go around.  UGH-A-RONI!!
> 
> Anywho......gonna pack the rest of my stuff today after I get the laundry done.  Then have to make sure I have everything lined up for the men folk during my absence.......lol
> 
> Have a great Tuesday!!



Bummer about the crud.  Last time I started coming down with someone, I used Emergen-C for a few days and it really seemed to help.  I have tried the airborne with no results.

See everyone soon!


----------



## MamaKate

daisy_77 said:


> Have a great time ladies!



Nice to see you January .

Where are you moving to in Cali??  I'm so excited that your getting married.  You are such a sweet person and deserve to have a nice man.

How's Maddie doing?


----------



## MamaKate

Laurie~ I hope your crud goes away by the trip .  It's no fun to be sick while on vacation.


----------



## MrsPinup

Good morning!  I start my new teaching job today!   I am sooooo nervous!  Last night I had a nightmare that my signing was horrible, I couldn't keep my eyes open, and the kids were noisy and walked out on me!  So silly!  

Well, I better go get my stuff together!  Have a wonderful day


----------



## DizNee Luver

sierranevada said:


> Bummer about the crud.  Last time I started coming down with someone, I used Emergen-C for a few days and it really seemed to help.  I have tried the airborne with no results.
> 
> See everyone soon!





MamaKate said:


> Laurie~ I hope your crud goes away by the trip .  It's no fun to be sick while on vacation.



Thanx Bridget & Katie.....I'm hoping to feel better too.......don't want to be sick on my break from reality!! 



MrsPinup said:


> Good morning!  I start my new teaching job today!   I am sooooo nervous!  Last night I had a nightmare that my signing was horrible, I couldn't keep my eyes open, and the kids were noisy and walked out on me!  So silly!
> 
> 
> Well, I better go get my stuff together!  Have a wonderful day



You'll do fine Jen!!! Have a wonderful first day!!!!


----------



## Corbisblue

I'm going to be in the parks the same time. Sounds like it'll be a ton of fun! If you see a guy with a Duffy Bear hanging out of his backpack, green Chip N Dale tshirt, and a Chip Lanyard (passport holder from Tokyo Disneyland) that'll be me! Feel free say hi! I'm there with my best friend for his birthday. 

I'll just assume the group of women having a blast will be all of you! 

Have a magical time!


----------



## mommaU4

daisy_77 said:


> Have a great time ladies!


Hey stranger!! Good to see you posting. 




BillyFan said:


> Um, excuse me!  Are you engaged and moving to California?  Details please!!


I'll second this!! 



Good morning ladies!!!! It's almost time!!!!!


----------



## daisy_77

Hi girls!

I don't want to hijack your thread so I will keep this short ..

My fiance works for the military and got moved to an army base in southern california. He works at Fort Irwin, which I am sure you have seen the signs for Beth since its on the way to Disneyland from Vegas. We have been together since last March and knew right away we wanted to get married. However, Brent, my ex, wanted to make this all difficult from the start.  Initially he didn't have a problem with me moving and taking Maddie to california since he is moving there as soon as he is done with school. In August, I was ready to move and had maddie all ready to start school but my surgery was suddenly approved after YEARS of denials. I was so excited but knew it was postpone my moving. So I had my breast reduction and had to wait at least 8 weeks before I could physically move to another state because of the recovery. That gave brent time to change his mind.  He said I couldn't move. Well, it was war lol. I got an attorney to help me get full custody. He knew he was in hot water. He doesn't pay child support, doesn't exercise he custody time, and doesn't pay any of our bills (Idaho is a community property state so we are equally responsible for our bills accrued during our marriage..there's more to this but I am trying to keep it short lol). AND to top it off, he used maddie as a tax exemption although in our divorce decree i am the one allowed to use her as an exemption. He knew he was in trouble with the courts and the IRS.  And he knew I was going to get custody. So we are in the middle of having the courts drop the case against him, cancelling our trial set for October, and getting the stuff signed allowing me full custody of Maddie and allowing me to relocate.

I will be living in Apple Valley. Its between Barstow and Victorville. I am praying to get a job with the school district there and you better be DANG sure you will see me at Disneyland lol

Phew..sorry its so long..lol My life has been a nightmare all year, but the end has turned out VERY nice for all of us. I miss chatting and I miss having friends. I don't do anything, talk to anyone. This has been my life. I knew the trip was coming and I wanted to let you all know I hope you have a wonderful time.

Anything new in your lives? 

I am never on FB. I should be just so I can keep up with you ladies, I miss you all so much. You have been so good to me.

Kate---Maddie has been GREAT! She is such a happy kid and I know all this drama has effected her but she just has such a happy attitude and knows her momma loves her. She loves Grant and is excited to move. She will miss her Nana and Grandpa, but knows she has lots of family in California. We are moving mid-June. We could move by the end of this month if I wanted, but I want her to finish kindergarten here. How's that pretty baby of yours?


----------



## toocherie

January--glad things are working out and that you will be close.  My Mom used to live in Apple Valley--it's about 90 minutes from DLR.  Just sayin'

We'll have to plan a Diva Mini-Meet once you get moved!


----------



## MamaKate

toocherie said:


> We'll have to plan a Diva Mini-Meet once you get moved!



I second this .

And you'll live less than an hour from me so if you need help moving, I have a big boy that can help (I can help a little too ).


----------



## toocherie

Just a reminder as you are packing that the following items will come in handy during the Scavenger Hunt:

Different colored pens
Highlighters
Scratch paper
A clipboard

You might also want to make sure and have water/snacks with you because you will not want to take time to stop and buy some!  (Trust me on this.)

Each team must also have a digital camera (a cellphone camera is fine).  

Please note that you are NOT permitted to use any device to access the Internet or "phone a friend" for answers.  You're on your honor!  You can only use your phones to take the pics the committee requires during the hunt.  So be sure and warn your families that you will be incommunicado during those hours and not taking calls!

If some veterans have any other ideas for "must-haves" please chime in!


----------



## BillyFan

I'm glad that things are looking up for you, January!  Hopefully we'll be able to see each other at a mini meet sometime this year.


----------



## Belle Ella

toocherie said:


> Just a reminder as you are packing that the following items will come in handy during the Scavenger Hunt:
> 
> Different colored pens
> Highlighters
> Scratch paper
> A clipboard
> 
> You might also want to make sure and have water/snacks with you because you will not want to take time to stop and buy some!  (Trust me on this.)
> 
> Each team must also have a digital camera (a cellphone camera is fine).
> 
> Please note that you are NOT permitted to use any device to access the Internet or "phone a friend" for answers.  You're on your honor!  You can only use your phones to take the pics the committee requires during the hunt.  So be sure and warn your families that you will be incommunicado during those hours and not taking calls!
> 
> If some veterans have any other ideas for "must-haves" please chime in!



Wont lie, I'm so excited for this. How many pens/highlighters would you 'recommend'?


----------



## Zoemakes5

Belle Ella said:


> Wont lie, I'm so excited for this. How many pens/highlighters would you 'recommend'?



Juliette and I have it handled for our group, Jess, but what I'd recommend is a couple various colors in pens, markers and highlighters for each team.  At least one clipboard, though 2 can be handy.  

Personally, I think pencils are a good idea.  I'd also highly recommend at least one person on your team having Advil/Tylenol, bandaids and sun screen.  And, everyone having rain ponchos and/or umbrellas just in case.


----------



## Belle Ella




----------



## LisaCat

toocherie said:


> Just a reminder as you are packing that the following items will come in handy during the Scavenger Hunt:
> 
> Different colored pens
> Highlighters
> Scratch paper
> A clipboard
> 
> You might also want to make sure and have water/snacks with you because you will not want to take time to stop and buy some!  (Trust me on this.)
> 
> Each team must also have a digital camera (a cellphone camera is fine).
> 
> Please note that you are NOT permitted to use any device to access the Internet or "phone a friend" for answers.  You're on your honor!  You can only use your phones to take the pics the committee requires during the hunt.  So be sure and warn your families that you will be incommunicado during those hours and not taking calls!
> 
> If some veterans have any other ideas for "must-haves" please chime in!



Thanks for the tips!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

LisaCat said:


> Thanks for the tips!



Do you do postcrossing?  I think you sent me a post-card!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

Corbisblue said:


> I'm going to be in the parks the same time. Sounds like it'll be a ton of fun! If you see a guy with a Duffy Bear hanging out of his backpack, green Chip N Dale tshirt, and a Chip Lanyard (passport holder from Tokyo Disneyland) that'll be me! Feel free say hi! I'm there with my best friend for his birthday.
> 
> I'll just assume the group of women having a blast will be all of you!
> 
> Have a magical time!


That will be us !!!


daisy_77 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> I don't want to hijack your thread so I will keep this short ..
> 
> 
> 
> I will be living in Apple Valley. Its between Barstow and Victorville


Nice to hear from you, looks like things are looking up for you ! I live about 50 minutes west of Victorville.


toocherie said:


> Just a reminder as you are packing that the following items will come in handy during the Scavenger Hunt:
> 
> 
> 
> If some veterans have any other ideas for "must-haves" please chime in!


Comfortable shoes. Don't carry anything you don't need. Even a purse can get in your way.


Zoemakes5 said:


> Juliette and I have it handled for our group, Jess, but what I'd recommend is a couple various colors in pens, markers and highlighters for each team.  At least one clipboard, though 2 can be handy.
> 
> Personally, I think pencils are a good idea.  I'd also highly recommend at least one person on your team having Advil/Tylenol, bandaids and sun screen.  And, everyone having rain ponchos and/or umbrellas just in case.



Don't worry about pencils. I will have one for each team.


----------



## Zoemakes5

VintageDisneyRules said:


> Don't carry anything you don't need. Even a purse can get in your way.
> 
> 
> Don't worry about pencils. I will have one for each team.



Cool about the pencils!  

Saturday is the only day I'm planning to get a locker.  I figure once I'm there, I'll need stuff for the entire day/night, since we'll be doing scavvy hunt, dinner/results and then Fantasmic, so I know I'll need all sorts of things I _know_ I won't want to carry around during the hunt.


----------



## tinkermell

Hi ladies! 

Hi January!!  Nice to see you around. I hope things get settled real soon for you! 

2 days!!


----------



## 4fosterkids

Hi January, so glad things are going well for you.  Wishing you all the best 

Weather is looking great, girls!  Slight chance of sprinkles early Thurs morning and late Sunday evening...but in between it looks really pretty, not too hot and not too cold   The evenings get pretty chilly...at least for us weather wimps 

Time's just flying by this week!!


----------



## sierranevada

My bags are packed, I am ready to go.... yes, I liked John Denver

Weather looks great - 69 - 75 degrees on Friday and Saturday, slightly cooler Sunday!

Let's see...

Different color t-shirt for each day - check!
Water - check!
AP - check!
Scavy hunt costume & pens, etc. - check!
Healthy snacks - check! (doesn't mean I won't enjoy the non-healthy stuff!)
Tiara - check!
Meet & Greet snacks - check!
Light rain jacket (just in case) - check!
LGMH - check!
Wine for WoC view - double check!

Is it Thursday yet!!!


----------



## mommaU4

daisy_77 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> I don't want to hijack your thread so I will keep this short ..
> 
> 
> I am never on FB. I should be just so I can keep up with you ladies, I miss you all so much. You have been so good to me.


Good to hear what's going on with you. Sorry Brent didn't make things very easy for you to move on. I hope things all work out, I'm sure they will. You'll be a bit closer to me now! About 2 and a half hours which is closer than you were. lol 
Anyway, keep in touch. If you get back on Facebook let me know. Take care!


----------



## MrsPinup

January~  Glad to hear everything is working out. 

I am watching my DVR'd Academy Awards - did anybody see the music parady's they made from Harry Potter, Toy Story 3, the Facebook movie, and Twilight?!   "He doesn't own a shirt, she loves that he doesn't own a shirt...."   so great!  

My suitcase is almost packed - just about everything except my toiletries!


----------



## MrsPinup

oh my goodness....Jude Law is so hot....and that accent!!!


----------



## LisaCat

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Do you do postcrossing?  I think you sent me a post-card!



Not that I know of......


----------



## LisaCat

sierranevada said:


> My bags are packed, I am ready to go.... yes, I liked John Denver
> 
> Weather looks great - 69 - 75 degrees on Friday and Saturday, slightly cooler Sunday!
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> Different color t-shirt for each day - check!
> Water - check!
> AP - check!
> Scavy hunt costume & pens, etc. - check!
> Healthy snacks - check! (doesn't mean I won't enjoy the non-healthy stuff!)
> Tiara - check!
> Meet & Greet snacks - check!
> Light rain jacket (just in case) - check!
> LGMH - check!
> Wine for WoC view - double check!
> 
> Is it Thursday yet!!!



Got pens and a small clipboard today.
Just colored the hair so I don't get mistaken for Cruella with the major root thing going on!
Got the wine packed.
Haven't figured out what light jacket I'm taking yet.  I'm taking a cashmere cardigan sweater for the night we do Napa, but I will have some sort of light jacket/hoodie/fleece for the other evenings.  Hm.
Clothes are all packed other than said jacket.
Toiletries other than contact lens stuff and glasses are packed. 
Snacks packed.  Ditto for tea and morning oatmeal.
Got the confirmation numbers on a post it next to the computer to check Trish and I in for our flight tomorrow  (SQUEAL!)
It's almost time!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsPinup

LisaCat said:


> Got pens and a small clipboard today.
> Just colored the hair so I don't get mistaken for Cruella with the major root thing going on!
> Got the wine packed.
> Haven't figured out what light jacket I'm taking yet.  I'm taking a cashmere cardigan sweater for the night we do Napa, but I will have some sort of light jacket/hoodie/fleece for the other evenings.  Hm.
> Clothes are all packed other than said jacket.
> Toiletries other than contact lens stuff and glasses are packed.
> Snacks packed.  Ditto for tea and morning oatmeal.
> Got the confirmation numbers on a post it next to the computer to check Trish and I in for our flight tomorrow  (SQUEAL!)
> It's almost time!!!!!!!



You can fly with wine?!  If so I am bringing a bottle!  How do you pack it so it doesn't break?


----------



## MamaKate

MrsPinup said:


> I am watching my DVR'd Academy Awards - did anybody see the music parady's they made from Harry Potter, Toy Story 3, the Facebook movie, and Twilight?!   "He doesn't own a shirt, she loves that he doesn't own a shirt...."   so great!



That part was hilarious.  I was laughing so hard I was crying !!!


----------



## SKWDW

Leaving in the wee hours tomorrow for my trek to DLR for the Dis Girls-Only!  

Gotta get caught up quick, I've been off the air (and the Dis) since I left for for WDW & the Princess Half-Marathon last Thursday.  

Can't wait to meet everyone at the Meet & Greet!!


----------



## CoMickey

Hi January - I know we have never met but I feel like I 'know' you from posting on this thread.  Congratulations on your engagement!  I moved to So Cali for my 'prince charming' and I love it!  I just drove through your soon to be home this weekend coming back from Las Vegas.  Welcome to So Cal!


----------



## sierranevada

SKWDW said:


> Leaving in the wee hours tomorrow for my trek to DLR for the Dis Girls-Only!
> 
> Gotta get caught up quick, I've been off the air (and the Dis) since I left for for WDW & the Princess Half-Marathon last Thursday.
> 
> Can't wait to meet everyone at the Meet & Greet!!



Hey - welcome back to the thread!  Haven't heard from you if you are still on for the Napa Rose dinner on Friday.  Can you confirm?

Thanks


----------



## MamaKate

SKWDW said:


> Leaving in the wee hours tomorrow for my trek to DLR for the Dis Girls-Only!
> 
> Gotta get caught up quick, I've been off the air (and the Dis) since I left for for WDW & the Princess Half-Marathon last Thursday.
> 
> Can't wait to meet everyone at the Meet & Greet!!



Just sent you a PM .


----------



## LisaCat

MrsPinup said:


> You can fly with wine?!  If so I am bringing a bottle!  How do you pack it so it doesn't break?



It has to be in your check thru bag, not carry on.  I have some neat little neoprene wine "totes" that I bought.  Each holds 2 bottles.  I put two bottles in the tote, then put it in a 2.5 gallon zip bag (Hefty brand - I get them at WalMart) and then put that in a second zip bag.  Pack the whole thing as close to the center of my bag as possible.  I've never had an issue.  Wine bottle are usually pretty sturdy.  Some more than others.  I know that "2 buck chuck" is using "thinner" bottles now as are other companies to reduce the environmental impact.

BevMo by me also sells some nifty little bubble wrap bags made for transporting wine.  I think they are around $5.


----------



## daisy_77

toocherie said:


> January--glad things are working out and that you will be close. My Mom used to live in Apple Valley--it's about 90 minutes from DLR. Just sayin'
> 
> We'll have to plan a Diva Mini-Meet once you get moved!


 
That is for sure!!




MamaKate said:


> I second this .
> 
> And you'll live less than an hour from me so if you need help moving, I have a big boy that can help (I can help a little too ).


Aw, you are so sweet! I am sure he thinks so too ....I don't have much to move. My brother and Grant will be doing all the manly lifting haha. 
Thanks anyway!  We should definitely hang out though since I will be so close!



BillyFan said:


> I'm glad that things are looking up for you, January! Hopefully we'll be able to see each other at a mini meet sometime this year.


HECK yes!!



VintageDisneyRules said:


> Nice to hear from you, looks like things are looking up for you ! I live about 50 minutes west of Victorville.


Thank you! I am glad I will be near so many Divas! I have been so isolated here in Boise.


tinkermell said:


> Hi January!! Nice to see you around. I hope things get settled real soon for you!


 
Thanks Mel!



4fosterkids said:


> Hi January, so glad things are going well for you. Wishing you all the best


Thank you so much! 


mommaU4 said:


> Good to hear what's going on with you. Sorry Brent didn't make things very easy for you to move on. I hope things all work out, I'm sure they will. You'll be a bit closer to me now! About 2 and a half hours which is closer than you were. lol
> Anyway, keep in touch. If you get back on Facebook let me know. Take care!


Brent has really come around the past month. After getting in trouble with the IRS, I think he finally realized what he did to me and Maddie. He actually had tears in his eyes when he said I can move and he will sign and do anything to make things right. He is even going to start paying child support. Although I think he has good intentions, I don't trust him 100% that is why I want the papers signed ASAP.

I am off facebook because I have some friends that like to blab a lot of garbage and Grant's mom and sister are on my facebook. His family doesn't know we are engaged yet. We haven't "announced" it although almost everyone else knows. We will announce it to them when are together finally.



MrsPinup said:


> January~ Glad to hear everything is working out.


Thank you, thank you!!



CoMickey said:


> Hi January - I know we have never met but I feel like I 'know' you from posting on this thread. Congratulations on your engagement! I moved to So Cali for my 'prince charming' and I love it! I just drove through your soon to be home this weekend coming back from Las Vegas. Welcome to So Cal!


 
I am so happy to hear you say that. The past 5 years, since I have been on the boards, I have made a lot of dis-friends and I would post non-stop, go to meets and all that. But the last few years have been very hard and I tend to become anti-social when I have problems. I hide from people so know one knows that my life is in turmoil. But I know that the Divas have my back.  I look forward to meeting all of you in real life soon! Thank you for the welcome!He is worth the move. I am so happy to have this man in my life, he has been with me in my darkest time and has been patient and kind. I can't ask for more. He has seen me looking pretty haggard too.I guess if he can still call me beautiful after looking like I went through the ringer, he's a keeper! ANYWAYS.....


WOOOO!!!
THE _DIVAS_ ARE GOING 
TO
DISNEYLAND!!​ 
Hope you all have a safe trip and have the best time ever!​


----------



## yourMaire83

So, I just want to make sure I'm all set... I paid for the Meet & Greet, so that means I will for sure have a name badge (I have my own lanyard already), right?  Got a tiara, shirts in the assigned colors, stuff for the scavenger hunt, made a picture frame, snacks for 36.  I believe I read somewhere that I can pay for the scavenger hunt at the M&G... is this correct?  Am I forgetting anything important?  I'm getting excited/nervous, and I don't want to show up and not be "on the list" or anything.


----------



## kelmac284

January girl I don't post on here too much cuz I am not going on this trip but you know I love ya girl and sure missed you on the trip last year.  I am so happy for you and hope to see you on a future trip!!

Congrats on your upcoming wedding and sorry for all the hassles with your ex.  I had one of those LOL but I am glad things are working out and sounds like you have a great guy now!!

Hope to see you on the boards or FB more and hope to maybe see you on the next diva trip or in the future on one!!


----------



## wendypooh22

Okay, the countdown has begun!!  

I started my list and think that I have everything ready to pack tonight when I get home... I am a super planner, but hate packing!!!  I have been stressed out because I couldn't find my DL wallet with my AP in it  I have been searching everywhere for it... Well I go into my bathroom cabinet this morning and found it in my makeup basket  How did it get in there? I have been in that cabinet every day and it wasn't in there before. We must have a prankster in the house or a ghost  

I will be leaving tomorrow morning after dropping the kids off at school and having breakfast with the DH. I have a box that I will drop off at the Carousel Inn for the M&G snacks/candy..   I will leave it with the front desk clerks for those that want to drop it off before heading out to the parks.

The weather looks great for this weekend!!!

Travel safe Divas! See y'all tomorrow


----------



## deesquared

Wendy, I'm so glad you found your AP!  I would have been having a total breakdown if that happened! 

So we can drop off our snacks for M&G at the front desk?  Sounds great!  

Looking forward to a little California sun after our bit of snow this weekend. 

Dianna


----------



## bsblgrl23

*TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMORROOOOOOOOOW, TOOOOOOOOOMORROW, I LOVE YA TOMORROW, IT'S ONLY A DAAAAAAAAAY AAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!*
Can't wait to meet all you wonderful ladies!!!!!!!  See most of you at the M&G.
Tracey- See you and Carrie at the airport, I'll call you!
I need this more than ever after the day I had yesterday!!!!!
wooooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## sierranevada

yourMaire83 said:


> So, I just want to make sure I'm all set... I paid for the Meet & Greet, so that means I will for sure have a name badge (I have my own lanyard already), right?  Got a tiara, shirts in the assigned colors, stuff for the scavenger hunt, made a picture frame, snacks for 36.  I believe I read somewhere that I can pay for the scavenger hunt at the M&G... is this correct?  Am I forgetting anything important?  I'm getting excited/nervous, and I don't want to show up and not be "on the list" or anything.



Only other thing would be if you are doing any of the meals.  Check page 1 for places and times.  There has been lots of changes so post if there is any meals you want to be including in.


----------



## Califgirl

January, good to hear from you stranger!  I'm so glad things are going well.
I'm definitely in for a mini-meet when you get to Calif.

Looking forward to meeting all the Divas tomorrow!
Chris


----------



## Zoemakes5

The best laid plans and all of that.....sick kids at home, so instead of packing up tonight, I'm more than likely going to be taking Ethan to urgent care.  Then packing, then going to work early, with the van all packed up, getting off at noon and then coming to Anaheim!  Can't wait!

Just a head's up....Carousel's free parking is only for one car per room.  We need help with that, if anyone has any available!!!


----------



## karylrocks

Zoemakes5 said:


> Just a head's up....Carousel's free parking is only for one car per room.  We need help with that, if anyone has any available!!!


We won't be needing parking but do they ask for a license plate number when getting a parking pass?


----------



## DangerMouse

Just popping in to wish you all a very wonderful trip! 

Wishing I was there to wear this:








Make sure y'all throw a great big kiss to my boyfriend from me!


----------



## yourMaire83

sierranevada said:


> Only other thing would be if you are doing any of the meals.  Check page 1 for places and times.  There has been lots of changes so post if there is any meals you want to be including in.



I checked page 1, and I will be joining in for most of the counter service meals. The only one I want to do that needs an ADR is Cafe Orleans on Sunday evening.

I'm planning on doing Golden Horseshoe and WOC picnic on Friday. Plaza and Pacific Wharf on Saturday. Cafe Orleans for supper on Sunday, and I will be around Monday if there's anything planned.


----------



## DizNee Luver

yourMaire83 said:


> I checked page 1, and I will be joining in for most of the counter service meals. The only one I want to do that needs an ADR is Cafe Orleans on Sunday evening.
> 
> I'm planning on doing Golden Horseshoe and WOC picnic on Friday. Plaza and Pacific Wharf on Saturday. Cafe Orleans for supper on Sunday, and I will be around Monday if there's anything planned.



Hi Marie, the ressie for Cafe Orleans is for 6.....I believe we only had 5 people signed up to go (possibly only 4).....so it should be fine for you to join us!!!!


----------



## mommaU4

*HAVE A GREAT TIME DIVAS!!!!!! 





I will miss seeing you all so much!!!!!!!!!!






But I know you are going to have a great time! I can't wait until the pics start being posted!!!!!  

 Wishing you all safe travels and magical memories!!     LUVS YA!! *​


----------



## DizNee Luver

Gonna miss you too Beth.......was really looking forward to meeting you in person!!  (you know I'll be watching the door at the Meet-n-Greet anyways......lol) 

Got everything packed, other than the laptop & cell phone.......so now I just sit & watch the clock tick by today.  Will spend some quality time with the little ones & say goodbye to them when I tuck them in tonight!!   Gonna be really weird being away from them for so long......never done that before.  

Can't wait to see you all tomorrow!!!


----------



## Zoemakes5

karylrocks said:


> We won't be needing parking but do they ask for a license plate number when getting a parking pass?



Sorry, can't PM when I'm at work...I don't think so.....


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

DangerMouse said:


> Just popping in to wish you all a very wonderful trip!
> 
> Wishing I was there to wear this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure y'all throw a great big kiss to my boyfriend from me!



You know I will !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

mommaU4 said:


> Wishing you all safe travels and magical memories!!     LUVS YA!! [/SIZE][/I][/B][/CENTER]




We'll sure miss you Beth.
What ever happened to Barbie Beth? Or Tinkerbites?


----------



## LisaCat

My boarding pass is printed!!!!!!!

I will be able to do parking for someone - Trish and I will not have a car.  I would guess that when you check in you will need the make, model, color and licence plate of the car you are registering to the room.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Zoemakes5 said:


> Sorry, can't PM when I'm at work...I don't think so.....



They usually do want a make & model with license plate when you check in to any motel......so I'm assuming we would need this to get the passes as well.  So for our room, we need 2 more free passes:  One for Califgirl/Chris & one for Belle Ella/Jessica.  Hopefully they will come on & PM the people offering the pass with their car info.


----------



## mommaU4

VintageDisneyRules said:


> We'll sure miss you Beth.
> What ever happened to Barbie Beth? Or Tinkerbites?


No clue about Barbie Beth....last time I saw her was on the Diva Vegas trip in '09.  
Tinkerbites is here! I forgot all about her. She was supposed to go to the trip with Jane since I wasn't going, but then Jane dropped out too and she was just forgotten about. Shoot.


----------



## toocherie

Carol:  are you bringing extra lanyards -- I can't find mine!


----------



## QueenDoOver

Ok, I am officially having my last minute panic attack!  It does not help that my aunt who has early onset alzheimers is being kicked out (in a nice way) of her second care facility because she requires too much aid.  She is so young and strong she wants to go all the time, and she keeps running into things and falling down, etc.  They have to provide one on one coverage for her every waking hour because she keeps hurting herself.  But $6000 a month isn't enough for that, so she has to go.  I feel really bad for my cousin and am trying to help her as much as I can but there is only so much a person can do.   Live your life today is my motto.  Really looking forward to leaving town


We are actually staying at the Hojo, and I am certain I can get a parking pass, if anyone wants to leave a car down there.  Just let me know.

I know that once we get there, things get pretty busy and sometimes it is hard to remember everything.  So, if I owe you any money and I haven't paid you, just remind me  Also,  I wanted to say thank you to all of you ladies that have worked so hard all year long to make all of this happen.  It is really an amazing awesome gift of your time and talents and I am very grateful to get to participate.   And to all the Divas not coming this year, I am so sorry and will miss seeing you.  

Ok, off to finish packing, so maybe I can stop stressing out.  To bring a camera, or no, that is the question....


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

mommaU4 said:


> No clue about Barbie Beth....last time I saw her was on the Diva Vegas trip in '09.
> Tinkerbites is here! I forgot all about her. She was supposed to go to the trip with Jane since I wasn't going, but then Jane dropped out too and she was just forgotten about. Shoot.



She probably hooked with with one of those hunky dancers.
Guess Tinkerbites will have to wait til next year.


----------



## 4fosterkids

I would love a parking pass if anybody can get an extra (after the other's who posted first)  I had not even thought about that.  If not...I'll figure something out.

Pin traders...don't forget your pins  

Happy & safe travels to everybody.  I hope to leave work at noon and make it for lunch 
Callie & Beth - you will be missed (as well as other's who could not make it this year!)

Everybody....take a deep breath.....the fun is about to begin


----------



## Belle Ella

Like Laurie mentioned before I'll be needing a parking pass for the Carousel Inn. I can PM my car info to someone. I wont be arriving until Friday afternoon.

Starting my packing right now.


----------



## BillyFan

DangerMouse said:


> Just popping in to wish you all a very wonderful trip!
> 
> Wishing I was there to wear this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure y'all throw a great big kiss to my boyfriend from me!



I think I can take care of that, my friend!

I still have two more days of work before I can meet up with you all. 
But my plan is to meet up at the Plaza for lunch.  See you there!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to wish you all safe travels to DL 





   I'm excited and can't wait to see everyone   Today is my last day of work for the week and I'm thrilled! I've had a bit of a rough week and just want to relax and have some fun!  I really could use a vacation and I'm glad I get to have one!  

See you all tomorrow


----------



## Califgirl

karylrocks said:


> We won't be needing parking but do they ask for a license plate number when getting a parking pass?


Carol, I'll PM you with my information.  Thanks. 



DizNee Luver said:


> They usually do want a make & model with license plate when you check in to any motel......so I'm assuming we would need this to get the passes as well.  So for our room, we need 2 more free passes:  One for Califgirl/Chris & one for Belle Ella/Jessica.  Hopefully they will come on & PM the people offering the pass with their car info.



I'll only need it for Thursday night, so if it's a generic pass, I can just hand it over to Jazz  for Friday - Monday

  It's just so odd packing for Disneyland, I usually just do day trips.
Can't wait to see everyone.


----------



## stacielee

4fosterkids said:


> I would love a parking pass if anybody can get an extra (after the other's who posted first)  I had not even thought about that.  If not...I'll figure something out.
> 
> Pin traders...don't forget your pins
> 
> Happy & safe travels to everybody.  I hope to leave work at noon and make it for lunch
> Callie & Beth - you will be missed (as well as other's who could not make it this year!)
> 
> Everybody....take a deep breath.....the fun is about to begin



This trip came up so fast!  I'll miss all of you!!  Definitely next year!!!


----------



## mommaU4

VintageDisneyRules said:


> She probably hooked with with one of those hunky dancers.
> Guess Tinkerbites will have to wait til next year.


 Yeah, I think she's being well taken care of.


----------



## LisaCat

OK - I am starting to freak out since my list of things I have to do before I leave in the morning is a LOT longer than I would like!  EEK!

Nobody has PM'd me about getting a parking pass for Carousel.  I will be online tonight for another 90 minutes (roughly 9PM Pacific).  If you PM me, PLEASE include an email addy or cell # to text message back to you!  The email will come from "cocoshmoo" and the text would be from a 916 area code number!


----------



## 4fosterkids

PM sent


----------



## LisaCat

4fosterkids said:


> PM sent



Jill - I got a PM from Michelle, but not from you.  Am I looking for one from you?  Gotta love a S*L*O*W mail system....  LOL


----------



## MrsPinup

Yay!!!  Just wrapping up stuff around here and cleaning the house for the hubby   I am so lookig forward to tomorrow!!!  Hopefully everything fits in my suitcase


----------



## LisaCat

Just got Jill's PM.  I will cover her for a parking pass.


----------



## LisaCat

MrsPinup said:


> Yay!!!  Just wrapping up stuff around here and cleaning the house for the hubby   I am so lookig forward to tomorrow!!!  Hopefully everything fits in my suitcase



You aren't packed yet????  

And you are on the EARLY flight out!  

But you "youngins" can go without sleep, right?


----------



## ludari

I'll be at DL on Friday, but I understand this is ladies only event.  Have a great time ladies.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Good night ladies, sweet dreams!!!  Will see most of you tomorrow!! Safe travels!


----------



## MrsPinup

LisaCat said:


> You aren't packed yet????
> 
> And you are on the EARLY flight out!
> 
> But you "youngins" can go without sleep, right?



I have most of it packed - just not the food, wine, and toiletries  
My hubby's schedule is still not settled, so I am so nervous about leaving the boys behind.  Hopefully it all works out and there is always someone to watch them while the DH works.  And I still need to arrange a ride home if my DH does end up working his swing shift on Sunday night.....


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm going to need a parking pass for Carousel as well but I'm not sure who to PM about it -- if it's car specific. Does anyone know for sure? Or will Chris be able to pass it off to me when I arrive since she'll only need it Thrusday night and I'm not arriving until Friday?


----------



## LisaCat

Belle Ella said:


> I'm going to need a parking pass for Carousel as well but I'm not sure who to PM about it -- if it's car specific. Does anyone know for sure? Or will Chris be able to pass it off to me when I arrive since she'll only need it Thrusday night and I'm not arriving until Friday?



I would think they can take her car off the room and put yours on.  It's still just one car for the room.


----------



## LisaCat

MrsPinup said:


> I have most of it packed - just not the food, wine, and toiletries
> My hubby's schedule is still not settled, so I am so nervous about leaving the boys behind.  Hopefully it all works out and there is always someone to watch them while the DH works.  And I still need to arrange a ride home if my DH does end up working his swing shift on Sunday night.....



My wine is securely cradled between my clothes and my pillow in my bag.  LOL


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

I'm pretty much packed except for the things I need to use in the morning.
I am looking forward to this sooooooooo much. I really need a break from screaming, fighting, snot nosed, disrespectful toddlers. Yup, that's how it's been around here lately. But they were all excited that I'll be at the happiest place on earth.


----------



## MamaKate

Belle Ella said:


> I'm going to need a parking pass for Carousel as well but I'm not sure who to PM about it -- if it's car specific. Does anyone know for sure? Or will Chris be able to pass it off to me when I arrive since she'll only need it Thrusday night and I'm not arriving until Friday?



Even if they do need the cars details, there shouldn't be a problem with you using it after Chris leaves.  Just stop by Guest Services and let them know that one person left and you'd like to change the car info.


See you all tomorrow.  Hopefully my day at work won't drag on too long .  My car is packed full of stuff for the M&G, my personal stuff, and all the crud for Laila when I drop her off at my sisters house .


----------



## Belle Ella

Cool beans. So all should be well then. I'm excited, even though i wont be there for the M&G. Thankfully I still have another day to pack though ...


----------



## Califgirl

Jazz, I'll be happy to pass on the pass to you.  I PM'ed Carol, but never heard from her about the parking pass.  Is she in the same room with Lisa?  I didn't PM Lisa.


----------



## LisaCat

Califgirl said:


> Jazz, I'll be happy to pass on the pass to you.  I PM'ed Carol, but never heard from her about the parking pass.  Is she in the same room with Lisa?  I didn't PM Lisa.



No, she's in a different room.  It's just me and Trish in ours.  I still have to clean up the kitchen before I leave.  Will I do it tonight or in the morning?  Hm.....


----------



## Queenbillabong

Everyone going on the trip, have a Divalicious time!!!  Take lots of photos (princesses, anyone???).  I'm sorry I can't be on this trip, but I'm sure you all will have a ton of fun.  Hopefully next year will work out and I can join in the fun times


----------



## LisaCat

OK - I'm signing off!  See a bunch of you tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## QueenDoOver

Queenbillabong said:


> Everyone going on the trip, have a Divalicious time!!!  Take lots of photos (princesses, anyone???).  I'm sorry I can't be on this trip, but I'm sure you all will have a ton of fun.  Hopefully next year will work out and I can join in the fun times



Oh Theresa, we will miss you.  I was looking at my pics from two years ago and smiling at the pictures of us.  It was so much fun.  Hey, hope you had a happy birthday



ludari said:


> I'll be at DL on Friday, but I understand this is ladies only event.  Have a great time ladies.



Yep, but you are welcome to meet up with us after the castle picture and buy us all a churro.  There will only be about 50 of us


----------



## sierranevada

Good night ladies!  Can't wait to see everyone tomorrow!!


----------



## MommyWithDreams

Happy travels to each of you. Hope to see many of you over our last two days here.


----------



## karylrocks

toocherie said:


> Carol:  are you bringing extra lanyards -- I can't find mine!


Yep! First come first served though, so I hope everyone doesn't forget them! I have 24.

Chris - I sent you a PM. I just got home from work/shopping about 2 hours ago and haven't packed yet. A lot of things are thrown on the extra bed next to the suitcase but nothing actually packed so I better get started. I leave at 5:30 AM for the airport!


----------



## SKWDW

The weather was beautiful at the Parks today ladies!  Hopefully the weather remains just a nice for the entire Girls-Only event.  

Can't wait to say Aloha tomorrow! 

Kathy


----------



## wendypooh22

Well I am finallly packed. The lists for the boys are done and taped to the front door. If only I could sleep! DH is snoring and I think that I am just too excited to sleep


----------



## SKWDW

wendypooh22 said:


> Well I am finallly packed. The lists for the boys are done and taped to the front door. If only I could sleep! DH is snoring and I think that I am just too excited to sleep


Yippee, today's the day!   

I was hoping for some sleep too, but between the excitement, traffic noise where I stayed last night, and still being on WDW time, sleep was elusive for me too.  We'll be having so much fun that I shouldn't even notice that I'm tired.


----------



## QueenDoOver

I leave in exactly 1 hour.  Everything is packed, but I need to shower and eat and get little one up, dressed and delivered to friend.  Guess I better get going

My big excitement is that I mastered my ipod touch last night and now I have a movie or two to watch on the plane  Yippee!  My 14 year old helped me and he now thinks I am an absolute idiot.  

Safe and happy travels to all.
See ya real soon!
Tracey


----------



## sierranevada

I'm all packed, enjoying my coffee then will walk the dog.  Heading for the airport in two hours!!


----------



## sierranevada

Noooooooooo!!  Stupid plane is delayed!!  Only an hour but I just wanna be there!!!

Tracey - I may be bringing my snacks to the M & G instead of dropping off, depends now on when I arrive.

Ughhh!!!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

I've got all my stuff in my car.  I have to work until 2:00pm then I'll head to my mom's house to drop off my car and we will be on the road!   

Luckly I have a lot to get done at work today so hopefully the time goes by fast!


----------



## LisaCat

QueenDoOver said:


> I leave in exactly 1 hour.  Everything is packed, but I need to shower and eat and get little one up, dressed and delivered to friend.  Guess I better get going
> 
> My big excitement is that I mastered my ipod touch last night and now I have a movie or two to watch on the plane  Yippee!  My 14 year old helped me and he now thinks I am an absolute idiot.
> 
> Safe and happy travels to all.
> See ya real soon!
> Tracey



I love my ipod touch for watching movies!

I am packed.  I am showered.  The pan that was soaking overnight has been washed, dried and put away.  I'm just waiting for Trish, who should be here in about 20 minutes.  SQUEEEEEEEEEAL!

See most of you in about 9 hours!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Good morning! I am trying to figure out a time to leave to head down there. I want to try to beat the traffic. I was able to get today and tomorrow off of work and I'm really glad to just get away for bit!  

I have an iPod Touch too   FYI- if you hang out in the GCH they have free wi-fi throughout the building   I like to surf the internet from there and just chill out in the lobby or at White Water Snacks  

Safe travels to everyone!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

eatmypixiedust said:


> Good morning! I am trying to figure out a time to leave to head down there. I want to try to beat the traffic. I was able to get today and tomorrow off of work and I'm really glad to just get away for bit!
> 
> I have an iPod Touch too   FYI- if you hang out in the GCH they have free wi-fi throughout the building   I like to surf the internet from there and just chill out in the lobby or at White Water Snacks
> 
> Safe travels to everyone!



Pix, are you coming down just for the M&G tonight or are you meeting up with the ladies during the day?  My mom and I are leaving here around 2:00, I'll text you when we get to the hotel.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Pix, are you coming down just for the M&G tonight or are you meeting up with the ladies during the day?  My mom and I are leaving here around 2:00, I'll text you when we get to the hotel.



 Yes, I will make it down to the M&G but I plan to get there early to drop off the stuff I brought for the M&G. I think it has to get there 1-2 hrs beforehand. I also want to beat all the traffic on the 5fwy if possible. I think I might leave around 12:30 or 1pm and head down there. I need to run a quick errand beforehand. Cool, just text me when you guys get there


----------



## yourMaire83

My flight leaves in 4 hours!!! It's so close. Can't wait to hang out with everybody! I just ripped half an audio book to my rinky dink mp3 player, and picked up a magazine, for my travels. 

How's the weather? It's raining here in Salt Lake, hopefully better weather in Cali.


----------



## sierranevada

yourMaire83 said:


> My flight leaves in 4 hours!!! It's so close. Can't wait to hang out with everybody! I just ripped half an audio book to my rinky dink mp3 player, and picked up a magazine, for my travels.
> 
> How's the weather? It's raining here in Salt Lake, hopefully better weather in Cali.



Beautiful here in No. California - and weather.com says the same in SoCal.


----------



## 4fosterkids

Gorgeous day here   and warming up each day until Sunday.
Good day for a Malibu Mocha Frappe in DCA !!


----------



## sierranevada

sierranevada said:


> Noooooooooo!!  Stupid plane is delayed!!  Only an hour but I just wanna be there!!!
> 
> Tracey - I may be bringing my snacks to the M & G instead of dropping off, depends now on when I arrive.
> 
> Ughhh!!!



Yeah - got to the airport and found out United's website was wrong - my flight is on time!!

Sitting in the Red Carpet Club seriously contemplating a cocktail - I'll be good and wait till tonight!!!


----------



## lulubelle

sierranevada said:


> Yeah - got to the airport and found out United's website was wrong - my flight is on time!!
> 
> Sitting in the Red Carpet Club seriously contemplating a cocktail - I'll be good and wait till tonight!!!



Great news about your flight, Bridget.  Why wait?  Drink up girlfriend!

I have to work three more hours and then I will be on the road. 
See you all at the M&G!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

lulubelle said:


> Great news about your flight, Bridget.  Why wait?  Drink up girlfriend!
> 
> I have to work three more hours and then I will be on the road.
> See you all at the M&G!



I've got 20 more minutes of work then I'm having lunch with DBF.  Then my mom and I will be hitting the road around 2:00pm!  My first M&G after all these years!


----------



## mommaU4




----------



## MommyWithDreams

Aw Beth. ::::hugs:::: Waiting for a check in huh? I saw Laurie today. She was gracious enough to take Ayden on the teacups. when I walked past the teacups.


----------



## Belle Ella

I am packing up the car and hitting the road! I'll actually be there before noon today.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Good morning!  The M&G last night was great. It was nice seeing all the old Diva's and meeting the new ones. 

I love the frame I got in the picture frame exchange!  They were all very nice. We have some creative ladies!  

I finally got to try Cheryl's famous jello shots. Yum!  

Right now we are getting ready to so we can be at rope drop. Something to cross off off my " never done before at Disneyland" list. I'm hoping I get to ride the Lilly Belle today too.


----------



## mommaU4

MommyWithDreams said:


> Aw Beth. ::::hugs:::: Waiting for a check in huh? I saw Laurie today. She was gracious enough to take Ayden on the teacups. when I walked past the teacups.


I saw your pic with Laurie on FB! You two looked great. Glad you are having fun. 





Belle Ella said:


> I am packing up the car and hitting the road! I'll actually be there before noon today.


Safe travels, Jazz!  Wish I could've been there to meet you. 






MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Good morning!  The M&G last night was great. It was nice seeing all the old Diva's and meeting the new ones.
> 
> I love the frame I got in the picture frame exchange!  They were all very nice. We have some creative ladies!
> 
> I finally got to try Cheryl's famous jello shots. Yum!
> 
> Right now we are getting ready to so we can be at rope drop. Something to cross off off my " never done before at Disneyland" list. I'm hoping I get to ride the Lilly Belle today too.


YAY!!! Your first meet and greet.  I just wish I'd been there to share it with you and your mom. (Tell her I said hello!) Glad you had fun. The frame exchange sounds fun. I love that idea. 
Hope you make it to rope drop, and get to ride the Lilly Belle.


----------



## mommaU4

*Day TWO!! Have a wonderful day ladies!!! *


----------



## stacielee

mommaU4 said:


> *Day TWO!! Have a wonderful day ladies!!! *



 Not stalking for pictures, are you???


----------



## mommaU4

stacielee said:


> Not stalking for pictures, are you???


What?? Pshh. No. As if.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

mommaU4 said:


> I saw your pic with Laurie on FB! You two looked great. Glad you are having fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Safe travels, Jazz!  Wish I could've been there to meet you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!!! Your first meet and greet.  I just wish I'd been there to share it with you and your mom. (Tell her I said hello!) Glad you had fun. The frame exchange sounds fun. I love that idea.
> Hope you make it to rope drop, and get to ride the Lilly Belle.



I did make both. I'll try to post pictures tonight.


----------



## SKWDW

Wow!  What an amazing group of ladies!  

This trip has been a blast.  Can hardly wait to see the group photo from the Princess Fantasy Faire.  Group rides were so much fun.  Dinner at the Napa Rose was so delicious and watching World of Color from the balcony of a GVC villa was incredible. Wow!! 

These ladies KNOW how to do DLR!!!!!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

I think hanging out in the villa and watching WoC with all the Diva's has been the best part so far.


----------



## SKWDW

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> I think hanging out in the villa and watching WoC with all the Diva's has been the best part so far.


 Gotta agree.  This was my first Dis trip, but it certainly won't be the last!  

Thanks again Mel for doing today's shirts, I'm sure the group photo will be incredible.

Missing you gals already!


----------



## Karenann*

Living vicariously right now through all you Divas!!!  Thanks for sharing you magic moments with us out here in Dis land. Maybe next year will be my first Diva trip...until then, loving hearing about all of yours!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Yay for The Royal Brat Pack!  We took first place in the scavenger hunt.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

Well I made it home and miss DL already. Loved spending time with you ladies yesterday at Pff and joining you all on Small world. Huge thank you to Laurie and Michelle.


----------



## mommaU4

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Yay for The Royal Brat Pack!  We took first place in the scavenger hunt.


   Congrats girls!! 




MommyWithDreams said:


> Well I made it home and miss DL already.


Welcome back, Janelle.


----------



## sierranevada

Sitting in the room drinking my first cup of coffee - good night sleep after a long and exhausting day!  Did MM - rode PP, Alice, Matterhorn, Space -twice, they let us go again without getting off!, Buzz, BTMRR, and Indy.  Then met up with Carol, Tracey, and Lisa for the Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour - which was great.

The Scavenger Hunt was fun - but HOT,HOT and crowded!  The Hollywood Court Jesters won best costume and 3rd place!!!  Unfortunately, Fantasmic! Was canceled    But when I went to City Hall to get the refund, I asked if they could do something else for us since we were a special group of ladies and we got VIP seating for the Fireworks and some "readmission fast passes" which I handed out at the fireworks!!

I have had a wonderful time this trip - everyone is so friendly and so much fun!  I feel like I have known them for a long time!! 

Will be going into DCA to do some rides this morning and then the BBQ lunch.
Love the Divas!!!!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Company D was great!  I got alot of good stuff plus a whole case of vinylmation. 

The BBQ is next.


----------



## mommaU4

sierranevada said:


> Sitting in the room drinking my first cup of coffee - good night sleep after a long and exhausting day!  Did MM - rode PP, Alice, Matterhorn, Space -twice, they let us go again without getting off!, Buzz, BTMRR, and Indy.  Then met up with Carol, Tracey, and Lisa for the Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour - which was great.
> 
> The Scavenger Hunt was fun - but HOT,HOT and crowded!  The Hollywood Court Jesters won best costume and 3rd place!!!  Unfortunately, Fantasmic! Was canceled    But when I went to City Hall to get the refund, I asked if they could do something else for us since we were a special group of ladies and we got VIP seating for the Fireworks and some "readmission fast passes" which I handed out at the fireworks!!
> 
> I have had a wonderful time this trip - everyone is so friendly and so much fun!  I feel like I have known them for a long time!!
> 
> Will be going into DCA to do some rides this morning and then the BBQ lunch.
> Love the Divas!!!!


Hi Bridget, sounds like you are having a great time! Glad to hear you like the group. I'm pretty fond of them myself.  

Yay for best costume, but darn it on Fantasmic being canceled. That's my favorite show! It was nice of you arrange for a little something special in it's place. 
Hope the BBQ lunch was good, and that you are enjoying the remainder of your weekend. 




MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Company D was great!  I got alot of good stuff plus a whole case of vinylmation.
> 
> The BBQ is next.


What else did you score at Company D??  
Mmmm, BBQ! Hope it was delish!!


----------



## 4fosterkids

What a fun trip!  I got home earlier this afternoon...after having lunch at the BBQ with everybody.  Good food....GREAT friends 

Thanks so much for all the fabulous planners.  It was so fun to have lots of opportunities to meet up with everybody for meals, shows & rides.  It's also so much fun to take off with this group or that group of Diva's and do different things on a smaller scale.  Wow..what a group we were, especially when we were in total group mode.  There's no messin' with a group of Diva's.

I had a wonderful trip and really enjoyed meeting all the new Diva's, as well as hanging out with the season'd (not old) Diva's.  Can't wait to start planning the next trip 

Can somebody pm me the Shutterfly acct info?  (is that what we are doing again this year?  I love shutterfly!)  I can't wait to see everybody's pic's.


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

I just got home.
A ton of stuff to unpack, but that's thanks to Jill for the Company D trip.
 I need a good nights sleep. I'll have lots to say tomorrow.
Missed  all the Diva's who couldn't make it but really enjoyed meeting the newbies.


----------



## kelmac284

Loving following the trip on FB!  Mel did an outstanding job on the shirts and I can't wait to see the group photo!!

Sounds like the trip was a success and I am looking forward to more pics and stories and I agree with Jill here's to planning next year!

My mom really wanted us to take a trip next Feb which meant the chances of me getting to go were pretty slim but now with our finances the way they are I think chances are more likely of us getting to go on the ladies trip then a big family trip so here's to hoping it works out cuz I don't think I could bear to go 2 more years without seeing everyone again!!

And P.S. Jill I have never been to Company D so can I get dibs for next year!! 

Welcome home to everyone and look forward to everyone's stories!!


----------



## jordansmomma

I'm sitting at Seatac on the last leg of my flight home. It was such a fun trip! Capri & I saw Pierce Brosnon leaving the Grand the same time we were. He very handsome in person! 
The BBQ was really yummy! 
Company D was a lot of fun! So many things to choose from! Thanks fir getting us all in Jill!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Good morning ladies! I hope you all had a safe trip home  I ended up leaving the parks around 10pm last night.eek!   I am off to work now but wanted to say that I had a blast with all of you. The trip was so fun and I am glad I got to talk more with some of you and meet the new members too . You all are so nice and a fun bunch    Thank you to all the ladies who helped organize this trip  Thank you Jill for getting us into Company D!  Could someone please PM me the shutterfly acct info to post pics? Thank you  I hope you all have a great day!  

Jessica- we will see you on the next brochure ad for Billy Hill


----------



## mommaU4

4fosterkids said:


> I had a wonderful trip and really enjoyed meeting all the new Diva's, as well as hanging out with the season'd (not old) Diva's.  Can't wait to start planning the next trip
> 
> Can somebody pm me the Shutterfly acct info?  (is that what we are doing again this year?  I love shutterfly!)  I can't wait to see everybody's pic's.


I'll PM you the info. Glad to hear you had such a great time!! 
Can't wait to start planning the next one!! 





VintageDisneyRules said:


> I just got home.
> A ton of stuff to unpack, but that's thanks to Jill for the Company D trip.
> I need a good nights sleep. I'll have lots to say tomorrow.
> Missed  all the Diva's who couldn't make it but really enjoyed meeting the newbies.


Welcome home, Trudi. Get some rest! 





kelmac284 said:


> And P.S. Jill I have never been to Company D so can I get dibs for next year!!


 Me too! I would love to check it out. 






jordansmomma said:


> I'm sitting at Seatac on the last leg of my flight home. It was such a fun trip! Capri & I saw Pierce Brosnon leaving the Grand the same time we were. He very handsome in person!


Lucky girls!!! He's so hot. Glad you had fun, Deb. 






eatmypixiedust said:


> Could someone please PM me the shutterfly acct info to post pics? Thank you  I hope you all have a great day!


I'll send it to you too. _(Does anyone else need it?)_ 
Have a good day back at work, Rochelle.








Good morning ladies!!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

mommaU4 said:


> What else did you score at Company D??
> Mmmm, BBQ! Hope it was delish!!



Beth, I love your avatar of you in the Castle shirt!  We really missed you this trip.  

At Company D  I got the Halloween shirt Ireally wanted last year, a Christmas Mickey shirt, some pins, the Vinylmations, some Christmas antenna ball toppers, a Tink license plate frame, an ornament and a whole bunch of other stuff that I can't remember.  lol.  

I think the best deal for me was a long sleeved white shirt from the Disneyland Half Marathon.  I didn't get one while I was there and I found it at Company D for $1!  Awesome!



eatmypixiedust said:


> Jessica- we will see you on the next brochure ad for Billy Hill



BILLY!


----------



## MamaKate

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> I think hanging out in the villa and watching WoC with all the Diva's has been the best part so far.



That's because you loved hearing mine & Capri's adventures on the Jungle Cruise .


----------



## daisy_77

Sounds like you all had a blast! 

Is anyone going to do a TR? I am looking forward to hearing more about it and seeing some pics


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

MamaKate said:


> That's because you loved hearing mine & Capri's adventures on the Jungle Cruise .



  Yep!


----------



## MamaKate

Well back to reality .  

I had a blast and look forward to next year!  We had a great bunch of newbies this year and I hope you all will be joining us again next year .

We missed you Beth and I really hope you can make it next year .

Thanks again Jill for the trip to Company D,  I got a ton of great stuff for the kids .  

Thanks Cheryl for letting us use your villa to party and watch WOC.

Thanks Mel for the shirts.  We got so many compliments during the trip.  

Thanks Steph for keeping us on track & hanging out with me in my hooptie car . 

Thanks to my scavy hunt team (Vicki, MaryJo and Capri) just for being fabulous.  We may not have won, but we are still awesome!!!

And thanks to my roomies (Capri, Wendy & Tammy) for the many laughs.  I also wanted to give a shout out to Deb...because...well...she's a bad a*s!!


----------



## mommaU4

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Beth, I love your avatar of you in the Castle shirt!  We really missed you this trip.
> 
> At Company D  I got the Halloween shirt Ireally wanted last year, a Christmas Mickey shirt, some pins, the Vinylmations, some Christmas antenna ball toppers, a Tink license plate frame, an ornament and a whole bunch of other stuff that I can't remember.  lol.
> 
> I think the best deal for me was a long sleeved white shirt from the Disneyland Half Marathon.  I didn't get one while I was there and I found it at Company D for $1!  Awesome!


Thanks Sarah. I had to wear my tee even though I couldn't wear it with you all. Mel did such an outstanding job. I just loved it!! 

Sounds like you really found some great items, especially the marathon shirt. What a deal!!! 






MamaKate said:


> That's because you loved hearing mine & Capri's adventures on the Jungle Cruise .


Hmmm, sounds like an interesting story there.... 






daisy_77 said:


> Sounds like you all had a blast!
> 
> Is anyone going to do a TR? I am looking forward to hearing more about it and seeing some pics


Hey January, there are pics on FB that Jill and Rochelle have been posting, and I think some of them are planning to share their pics in the Divas' shutterfly account. PM me if you need that info. 





MamaKate said:


> Well back to reality .
> 
> I had a blast and look forward to next year!  We had a great bunch of newbies this year and I hope you all will be joining us again next year .
> 
> We missed you Beth and I really hope you can make it next year .


It's always so hard getting back to reality! 
I missed you too, and I will be there next year come hell or high water!! 
By the way, I said this on your FB page, but it's worth saying again....you are looking fabulous!! I've always thought you were a pretty lady, but now you are smokin'!


----------



## kelmac284

I agree Beth Katie you can't drop a bomb like that and then not spill LOL.  We want details!!   You gotta give us that stayed home some fun stories so we can live vicariously through you all!  

I am so looking forward to more pics as well!  I may have to get the shutterfly info again as well eventhough I didn't go because I really have been loving seeing the pics on FB but am dieing to see more and I agree with January I would love to read a TR!

And Beth I agree with you I really hope to make it next year.  Up till the trip I was ok with not being able to go because I knew that we had gone on two trips in the fall and financially it wasn't going to work but you really don't know how much you miss it till you start hearing about it and seeing the pics and then when you realize you have to wait an entire year to see all your friends again 

But it will make it all the more fun to start the planning and something to look forward to!!

And man all that fun stuff at Company D I DEF want to get in on that next year!!

We used to have the outlet come to our town every year and I LOVED it but it wasn't THAT cheap and while it DID have some fun stuff it wasn't always in our sizes and so forth but I just loved being able to dig through park merchandise but they stopped coming   But it sounds like you guys scored some GREAT stuff so I would LOVE to be able to go next time!!!

So excited to see everyone coming back and hear all the stories and see pics and of course to start the planning for next year!!


----------



## sierranevada

Morning Ladies!  Just wanted to say again how much fun my friend, Lisa, and I had with you all!  Such a great group - can't wait for next year. 

DisDivas Rock! 

For those of you who sent me checks for Fantasmic!, I will be sending you the refund check this week to the address on your check.  If your address is not correct, please PM me with the info.  So sorry it didn't work out this time but at least we got Fireworks seating!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Here's a few pictures anda quick video...

Jessica, me, Jen and Rocelle on Space Mountain, the last ride of the night on Saturday as we closed down Disneyland:





Me, Marie and Jodi on Tower of Terror (right side, middle row)





We found Maynard:





I hope this one works
The newest Billy - Jessica
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaS-2nkDJ8U


----------



## mommaU4

kelmac284 said:


> Up till the trip I was ok with not being able to go because I knew that we had gone on two trips in the fall and financially it wasn't going to work but you really don't know how much you miss it till you start hearing about it and seeing the pics and then when you realize you have to wait an entire year to see all your friends again


Exactly. That's why I said, no way am I sitting it out again no matter what!! 





sierranevada said:


> DisDivas Rock!


Heck yeah they do!!  Glad you and Lisa had so much fun. 






MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Here's a few pictures and a quick video...
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this one works
> The newest Billy - Jessica
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaS-2nkDJ8U


LOVE the Space Mountain pic, Sarah!! How funny!!!  

And I love the newest Billy!!  Way to go, Jessica!! How on earth did you manage to get pulled on stage? I don't think I've ever seen them do that before. How fun!! "You're gonna end up on youtube." LOL!!!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

One more video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zACtsp5N4Wc


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

mommaU4 said:


> Exactly. That's why I said, no way am I sitting it out again no matter what!!
> 
> 
> 
> Heck yeah they do!!  Glad you and Lisa had so much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the Space Mountain pic, Sarah!! How funny!!!
> 
> And I love the newest Billy!!  Way to go, Jessica!! How on earth did you manage to get pulled on stage. I don't think I've ever seen them do that before. How fun!!



Did the sound work on the video?


----------



## 4fosterkids

VintageDisneyRules said:


> I just got home.
> A ton of stuff to unpack, but that's thanks to Jill for the Company D trip.
> I need a good nights sleep. I'll have lots to say tomorrow.
> Missed  all the Diva's who couldn't make it but really enjoyed meeting the newbies.


you are welcome!  
thanks to all the driver's who made this possible too.  I think we had 5 carloads...LOL



kelmac284 said:


> Loving following the trip on FB!  Mel did an outstanding job on the shirts and I can't wait to see the group photo!!
> 
> Sounds like the trip was a success and I am looking forward to more pics and stories and I agree with Jill here's to planning next year!
> 
> My mom really wanted us to take a trip next Feb which meant the chances of me getting to go were pretty slim but now with our finances the way they are I think chances are more likely of us getting to go on the ladies trip then a big family trip so here's to hoping it works out cuz I don't think I could bear to go 2 more years without seeing everyone again!!
> 
> And P.S. Jill I have never been to Company D so can I get dibs for next year!!
> 
> Welcome home to everyone and look forward to everyone's stories!!


You got it Kelly!



jordansmomma said:


> I'm sitting at Seatac on the last leg of my flight home. It was such a fun trip! Capri & I saw Pierce Brosnon leaving the Grand the same time we were. He very handsome in person!
> The BBQ was really yummy!
> Company D was a lot of fun! So many things to choose from! Thanks fir getting us all in Jill!


so glad you enjoyed it Deb.  



eatmypixiedust said:


> Good morning ladies! I hope you all had a safe trip home  I ended up leaving the parks around 10pm last night.eek!   I am off to work now but wanted to say that I had a blast with all of you. The trip was so fun and I am glad I got to talk more with some of you and meet the new members too . You all are so nice and a fun bunch    Thank you to all the ladies who helped organize this trip  Thank you Jill for getting us into Company D!  Could someone please PM me the shutterfly acct info to post pics? Thank you  I hope you all have a great day!
> 
> Jessica- we will see you on the next brochure ad for Billy Hill


I'm so tired today at work...LOL



MamaKate said:


> That's because you loved hearing mine & Capri's adventures on the Jungle Cruise .



LOL...sooooo funny!!  You know there will be a fight for that "special seating" on JC!  It may be the new priority seating event 
This is Capri     as she rode the jc (minus the sail)  



MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Beth, I love your avatar of you in the Castle shirt!  We really missed you this trip.
> 
> At Company D  I got the Halloween shirt Ireally wanted last year, a Christmas Mickey shirt, some pins, the Vinylmations, some Christmas antenna ball toppers, a Tink license plate frame, an ornament and a whole bunch of other stuff that I can't remember.  lol.
> 
> I think the best deal for me was a long sleeved white shirt from the Disneyland Half Marathon.  I didn't get one while I was there and I found it at Company D for $1!  Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> BILLY!


woohoo...nice deal!  They had a ton of marathon stuff right after the marathon.

Happy Monday to you all!  Happy & safe travels home for those heading home today.  It's always rough getting back to reality...kind of smacks you in the face!  I've had so many friends & family ask me...."so who are the Diva's and how did you meet them"....LOL  always makes me smile!


----------



## mommaU4

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> One more video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zACtsp5N4Wc


Cute! 





MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Did the sound work on the video?


Yep, worked fine for me. 





4fosterkids said:


> I've had so many friends & family ask me...."so who are the Diva's and how did you meet them"....LOL  always makes me smile!


Me too!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

mommaU4 said:


> Yep, worked fine for me.



Ok, I've never uploaded video or used youtube before.


----------



## tinksdreamwishes

Ok glad your all back! Now time for a HUGE TRIP REPORT!


----------



## 4fosterkids

sierranevada said:


> Morning Ladies!  Just wanted to say again how much fun my friend, Lisa, and I had with you all!  Such a great group - can't wait for next year.
> 
> DisDivas Rock!
> 
> For those of you who sent me checks for Fantasmic!, I will be sending you the refund check this week to the address on your check.  If your address is not correct, please PM me with the info.  So sorry it didn't work out this time but at least we got Fireworks seating!


Bridget, thanks so much for all your work setting up Fantasmic.  Such a bummer it didn't work out.  When I heard it announced on my radio...I thought I heard it wrong.  I asked multiple people if they heard it and nobody did.  Finally got it confirmed and was so sad for everybody who had signed up.  Your right...fireworks seating was still alot of fun 



MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Here's a few pictures anda quick video...
> 
> Jessica, me, Jen and Rocelle on Space Mountain, the last ride of the night on Saturday as we closed down Disneyland:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, Marie and Jodi on Tower of Terror (right side, middle row)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We found Maynard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this one works
> The newest Billy - Jessica
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaS-2nkDJ8U


love the Space Mnt picture...so funny!


----------



## DangerMouse

Lovin all the photos and videos from those checking in!  Can't wait to hear more, More, MORE!!!

And MISS MELODY, those t-shirts were ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! What an amazing job you did on them, and you could tell how much time and care you put into them.


----------



## daisy_77

Those were great videos


----------



## mommaU4

tinksdreamwishes said:


> Ok glad your all back! Now time for a HUGE TRIP REPORT!


 I'm not sure there will be a big trip report.  There wasn't one last year..... but I think Laurie/Diznee Luver is working on a personal one. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2593650
Maybe the others will add to it? 
I'd love to hear all the details myself! 





4fosterkids said:


> Bridget, thanks so much for all your work setting up Fantasmic.  Such a bummer it didn't work out.


That is a bummer. I miss that show. The fireworks are spectacular too though.


----------



## mommaU4

DangerMouse said:


> Lovin all the photos and videos from those checking in!  Can't wait to hear more, More, MORE!!!
> 
> And MISS MELODY, those t-shirts were ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! What an amazing job you did on them, and you could tell how much time and care you put into them.


 Those were my favorite tees so far. Just so pretty. 
And Callie, I have to say.......I LOVE your trip countdowns!!  




daisy_77 said:


> Those were great videos


I loved the parmesan cheese.


----------



## daisy_77

mommaU4 said:


> I loved the parmesan cheese.


----------



## disney-super-mom

4fosterkids said:


> LOL...sooooo funny!!  You know there will be a fight for that "special seating" on JC!  It may be the new priority seating event
> This is Capri     as she rode the jc (minus the sail)



The Jungle Cruise put a whole new spin on the term "thrill ride" for Katie and I.


----------



## daisy_77

disney-super-mom said:


> The Jungle Cruise put a whole new spin on the term "thrill ride" for Katie and I.


 
Capri!!!  Sooo.....

Hey how bout spilling the beans on the details of your JC joy ride for all the poor saps who weren't there...or the poor saps who never go on FB


----------



## jordansmomma

MamaKate said:


> That's because you loved hearing mine & Capri's adventures on the Jungle Cruise .



hmmm...I missed that........



MamaKate said:


> Well back to reality .
> 
> I had a blast and look forward to next year!
> 
> Thanks Cheryl for letting us use your villa to party and watch WOC.
> 
> Thanks Steph for keeping us on track & hanging out with me in my hooptie car .
> 
> Thanks to my scavy hunt team (Vicki, MaryJo and Capri) just for being fabulous.  We may not have won, but we are still awesome!!!
> 
> And thanks to my roomies (Capri, Wendy & Tammy) for the many laughs.  I also wanted to give a shout out to Deb...because...well...she's a bad a*s!!



Yes, reality bites!!
Hey if you would of had all 4 hubcaps I would of rode in the hooptie...........

Steph~ Did a fabulous job! I know when she gets back she will be starting a new thread. 

Thanks, I am pretty bad a** 
But you and your roomies are pretty bad a*s too!! 
I can't wait until next year. 
But maybe we can meet up when I am there in April. 

Too bad Stacie(rita) was sick most of the trip, her trip reports are the freakin best & oh so funny!! 

It was great getting to meet all of the new ladies. 

The villa was wonderful! After the first night I sent Laramie a text telling him that I (we) need DVC...sadly he told me that we already have a timeshare...but I see DVC in our future.....


----------



## disney-super-mom

daisy_77 said:


> Capri!!!  Sooo.....
> 
> Hey how bout spilling the beans on the details of your JC joy ride for all the poor saps who weren't there...or the poor saps who never go on FB



Hey there January!  Been missing you! 

Well, let me put it this way....the seats in the very rear of a JC boat are directly (and I happily mean DIRECTLY) over the boat's engine.  As we boarded, our boat captain mentioned how us ladies would appreciate the experience.  Too bad we didn't have one of Callie's cigarettes for after.  

And actually a lady on board did in fact scream during the ride, so......


----------



## Queenbillabong

MamaKate said:


> I had a blast and look forward to next year!  We had a great bunch of newbies this year and I hope you all will be joining us again next year .





kelmac284 said:


> And Beth I agree with you I really hope to make it next year. .......But it will make it all the more fun to start the planning and something to look forward to!!





mommaU4 said:


> Exactly. That's why I said, no way am I sitting it out again no matter what!!





4fosterkids said:


> I had a wonderful trip and really enjoyed meeting all the new Diva's, as well as hanging out with the season'd (not old) Diva's.  Can't wait to start planning the next trip



I am really bummed that I couldn't make it this year, but that means heck ya for sure for next year!!!  I agree with the lovely ladies about a fun trip for next year.

*Anyone have any dates in mind??????*


----------



## Queenbillabong

disney-super-mom said:


> Well, let me put it this way....the seats in the very rear of a JC boat are directly (and I happily mean DIRECTLY) over the boat's engine.  As we boarded, our boat captain mentioned how us ladies would appreciate the experience.  Too bad we didn't have one of Callie's cigarettes for after.
> 
> And actually a lady on board did in fact scream during the ride, so......



Ooooh, kind of like the fun you can have at Captain EO???


----------



## mommaU4

daisy_77 said:


>


Hey, it's Mel's favorite smilie! She'll be happy you are back posting it. 






daisy_77 said:


> ...or the poor saps who never go on FB


Get thyself on FB with a new, fake account just for you to be friends with the Divas. 





jordansmomma said:


> Too bad Stacie(rita) was sick most of the trip, her trip reports are the freakin best & oh so funny!!


Oh man, that's too bad she was sick. Her TRs rock. 





disney-super-mom said:


> Well, let me put it this way....the seats in the very rear of a JC boat are directly (and I happily mean DIRECTLY) over the boat's engine.  As we boarded, our boat captain mentioned how us ladies would appreciate the experience.  Too bad we didn't have one of Callie's cigarettes for after.
> 
> And actually a lady on board did in fact scream during the ride, so......


 Love it!


----------



## stacielee

Queenbillabong said:


> Ooooh, kind of like the fun you can have at Captain EO???



That's what I was wondering...


----------



## daisy_77

disney-super-mom said:


> Hey there January! Been missing you!
> 
> Well, let me put it this way....the seats in the very rear of a JC boat are directly (and I happily mean DIRECTLY) over the boat's engine. As we boarded, our boat captain mentioned how us ladies would appreciate the experience. Too bad we didn't have one of Callie's cigarettes for after.
> 
> And actually a lady on board did in fact scream during the ride, so......


----------



## MamaKate

jordansmomma said:


> Yes, reality bites!!
> Hey if you would of had all 4 hubcaps I would of rode in the hooptie...........



  I almost spit water on my computer LOL.




jordansmomma said:


> Thanks, I am pretty bad a**
> But you and your roomies are pretty bad a*s too!!
> I can't wait until next year.



You're the bad a*s, we are the smart a*ses .  Remember if Wendy sits on an ice cream cone, she can tell you the flavor .



jordansmomma said:


> Too bad Stacie(rita) was sick most of the trip, her trip reports are the freakin best & oh so funny!!



They are hilarious.  I hope she's feeling better .



disney-super-mom said:


> Well, let me put it this way....the seats in the very rear of a JC boat are directly (and I happily mean DIRECTLY) over the boat's engine.  As we boarded, our boat captain mentioned how us ladies would appreciate the experience.  Too bad we didn't have one of Callie's cigarettes for after.
> 
> And actually a lady on board did in fact scream during the ride, so......



It was a very satisfying ride .


----------



## mommaU4

Hey Katie, 
Is that "Over the top, colorful, and totally flashy" a new tag, or did I just miss it before? 

I'm just wondering how many, if any, new tags will come from this trip.


----------



## daisy_77

Queenbillabong said:


> I am really bummed that I couldn't make it this year, but that means heck ya for sure for next year!!! I agree with the lovely ladies about a fun trip for next year.
> 
> *Anyone have any dates in mind??????*


 

This has been the year from heck so I am soooo ready to do next year's trip. And I'll be living close! 



Queenbillabong said:


> Ooooh, kind of like the fun you can have at Captain EO???


 
Wha??



mommaU4 said:


> Hey, it's Mel's favorite smilie! She'll be happy you are back posting it.
> 
> 
> Get thyself on FB with a new, fake account just for you to be friends with the Divas.
> 
> 
> Oh man, that's too bad she was sick. Her TRs rock.


 
Im glad to be back posting it!

Eh, I will just get on my old facebook. I don't have anything to hide. Facebook has been a source of drama in my family for a while, so I choose to stay away. And now Grant's mom is on my facebook...it's not like I could ignore her friend request. She's super nice, she just makes me nervous. She will find out sooner or later how I roll...


----------



## Queenbillabong

daisy_77 said:


> This has been the year from heck so I am soooo ready to do next year's trip. And I'll be living close!
> 
> *Cool - so you're good with whenever then??  I wish I lived closer*
> 
> 
> Wha??
> 
> *Fun times!!!*
> 
> 
> Im glad to be back posting it!
> 
> Eh, I will just get on my old facebook. I don't have anything to hide. Facebook has been a source of drama in my family for a while, so I choose to stay away. And now Grant's mom is on my facebook...it's not like I could ignore her friend request. She's super nice, she just makes me nervous. She will find out sooner or later how I roll...


----------



## mommaU4

daisy_77 said:


> She will find out sooner or later how I roll...


----------



## daisy_77

I am good with pretty much anytime. Our tentative wedding date is in April 14th, so that is the only time I won't be able to do go.


----------



## jordansmomma

Queenbillabong said:


> I am really bummed that I couldn't make it this year, but that means heck ya for sure for next year!!!  I agree with the lovely ladies about a fun trip for next year.
> 
> *Anyone have any dates in mind??????*



I believe the dates were announced at the BBQ Feb 23-27 2012. Due to the fact that DVC needs to be booked 11 months out, no bickering back in forth about dates, and the poll turns into a big argument, and this way a date was just set.


----------



## toocherie

we also thought having a "set" date (i.e., always the last weekend in February) would make it easier for people to plan and avoid the most common conflicts like President's Day and Spring Breaks.


----------



## stacielee

Queenbillabong said:


> I am really bummed that I couldn't make it this year, but that means heck ya for sure for next year!!!  I agree with the lovely ladies about a fun trip for next year.
> 
> *Anyone have any dates in mind??????*



I was wondering the same thing...  When does the voting commence?  I definitely don't want to miss this again.

ETA: Didn't see Deb's and Cheryl's post before posting.


----------



## Queenbillabong

jordansmomma said:


> I believe the dates were announced at the BBQ Feb 23-27 2012. Due to the fact that DVC needs to be booked 11 months out, no bickering back in forth about dates, and the poll turns into a big argument, and this way a date was just set.





toocherie said:


> we also thought having a "set" date (i.e., always the last weekend in February) would make it easier for people to plan and avoid the most common conflicts like President's Day and Spring Breaks.



OK, good to know.  So does everyone who was on this trip already know the dates then?


----------



## jordansmomma

toocherie said:


> we also thought having a "set" date (i.e., always the last weekend in February) would make it easier for people to plan and avoid the most common conflicts like President's Day and Spring Breaks.



Also so that you will always know when to ask for time off, be able to arrange family issues that may arise with the kiddos.


----------



## jordansmomma

Queenbillabong said:


> OK, good to know.  So does everyone who was on this trip already know the dates then?



I think so because when the date was announced I heard whoo whoos from the table infront of us, so they could use there APs before they expire.


----------



## daisy_77

Woooo! That's great Deb! I appreciate the info


----------



## sierranevada

4fosterkids said:


> Bridget, thanks so much for all your work setting up Fantasmic.  Such a bummer it didn't work out.  When I heard it announced on my radio...I thought I heard it wrong.  I asked multiple people if they heard it and nobody did.  Finally got it confirmed and was so sad for everybody who had signed up.  Your right...fireworks seating was still alot of fun



Jill - and thanks to you for the heads up that it was canceled!  I never did hear an announcement in the park and we even walked by the check in area to see what the CM might say and no one was there!!  Not sure how we would have found out if you didn't let us know.


----------



## sierranevada

jordansmomma said:


> I believe the dates were announced at the BBQ Feb 23-27 2012. Due to the fact that DVC needs to be booked 11 months out, no bickering back in forth about dates, and the poll turns into a big argument, and this way a date was just set.



Great - I will get it on my calendar!


----------



## kelmac284

Yay for dates.  I like that timeframe and my mom likes it cuz that is when her birthday is so it will always be her birthday when we go!! 

Let the planning commence!! YAY!!!


----------



## toocherie

kelmac284 said:


> Yay for dates.  I like that timeframe and my mom likes it cuz that is when her birthday is so it will always be her birthday when we go!!
> 
> Let the planning commence!! YAY!!!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

I have a hokey-pokey video you guys can see too. I have to try to upload everything tonight. Should I just upload them all to shutterfly?  

Last night I found a Tink necklace. I saw it in the store window and was able to hunt it down! It sold out in the store on Main St but I found it in another. Here is a pic: 






It rolls and says "Believe" and has a silhouette of Tink and also a flower design and you can also turn it to say "Neverland." I thought it was really cute and never saw it before. 

Thanks Sarah for posting the one of Maynard I sent you! He is so funny  I have  few pics I took with my phone that I will post here later. 

In our SM photo- I like the facial expression of the 2 behind Jazz and Sarah


----------



## Queenbillabong

jordansmomma said:


> I believe the dates were announced at the BBQ Feb 23-27 2012. Due to the fact that DVC needs to be booked 11 months out, no bickering back in forth about dates, and the poll turns into a big argument, and this way a date was just set.





toocherie said:


> we also thought having a "set" date (i.e., always the last weekend in February) would make it easier for people to plan and avoid the most common conflicts like President's Day and Spring Breaks.



Just out of curiosity (the dates happen to work fine for me), who actually had any input in selecting and then announcing to the rest of the group and did we actually know this was the plan beforehand (meaning that a group was going to make the decision for the rest)?


----------



## toocherie

Theresa:  I will PM you.


----------



## Queenbillabong

toocherie said:


> Theresa:  I will PM you.



Okay.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Queenbillabong said:


> OK, good to know.  So does everyone who was on this trip already know the dates then?



I knew nothing about the dates being chossen already and I was at the BBQ.  Nobody told my table.  My mom and Rochelle (who were also at my table) didn't hear a thing either. 



Queenbillabong said:


> Just out of curiosity (the dates happen to work fine for me), who actually had any input in selecting and then announcing to the rest of the group and did we actually know this was the plan beforehand (meaning that a group was going to make the decision for the rest)?



I'd like to know as well.


----------



## 4fosterkids

I say put all the facts out there for everybody now, before it gets out of hand.  Everybody should know the same info and not have to wonder what pm's are flying around on the back burner or why they were not asked or informed of details.


----------



## Queenbillabong

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> I knew nothing about the dates being chossen already and I was at the BBQ.  Nobody told my table.  My mom and Rochelle (who were also at my table) didn't hear a thing either.
> 
> I'd like to know as well.



I did get a PM from Cheryl, but I'll leave it up to the group to explain.  I see nothing wrong in people knowing how a group decision was made 

And Jill, I agree, which is why I asked the question.  I don't think it's unreasonable in any way to ask that, nor should it be shocking that people want to know.


----------



## Sherry E

Hi, Ladies!

I just wanted to pop in and say that this thread is getting dangerously close to the dreaded 250-page point, which is when we have to close it down.  Apparently - according to Webmaster Kathy - there are all kinds of technical malfunctions that occur when a thread gets too large, and so when it hits 250 pages we have to close it.

The last time I checked in here (silently), you guys were only at 240 pages.  Now it's 244!  I can tell you will hit the 250 mark in no time.  Probably in an hour!

I don't know who is going to start the next Diva thread but it might be a good time to do it.  Is anyone prepared to jump in and start a new thread?


----------



## mommaU4

Sherry E said:


> Hi, Ladies!
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and say that this thread is getting dangerously close to the dreaded 250-page point, which is when we have to close it down.  Apparently - according to Webmaster Kathy - there are all kinds of technical malfunctions that occur when a thread gets too large, and so when it hits 250 pages we have to close it.
> 
> The last time I checked in here (silently), you guys were only at 240 pages.  Now it's 244!  I can tell you will hit the 250 mark in no time.  Probably in an hour!
> 
> I don't know who is going to start the next Diva thread but it might be a good time to do it.  Is anyone prepared to jump in and start a new thread?



But Sherry, we like to live dangerously. 

Actually, I would start a new one but I believe Deb said Steph was going to when she gets home. Can it wait until then? Or will we get spanked for being bad?   j/k


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

I don't understand why the question couldn't be answered on the thread but had to be PMed. What's the big secret?  

Oh well, whatever. I hope you ladies have fun next year.


----------



## BC Disney Lover

mommaU4 said:


> Or will we get spanked for being bad?   j/k



That's what you're hoping for isn't it Beth!


----------



## mommaU4

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> I don't understand why the question couldn't be answered on the thread but had to be PMed. What's the big secret?
> 
> Oh well, whatever. I hope you ladies have fun next year.


Won't you be there next time?  Don't tell me I'll miss you next year too!  




BC Disney Lover said:


> That's what you're hoping for isn't it Beth!


Well............perhaps.


----------



## Sherry E

mommaU4 said:


> But Sherry, we like to live dangerously.
> 
> Actually, I would start a new one but I believe Deb said Steph was going to when she gets home. Can it wait until then? Or will we get spanked for being bad?   j/k



I know, Beth!  You guys are wild women over here!  Actually, I'm shocked that the thread didn't hit the 250-page mark sooner than now.  You guys are slacking!  Good timing, though, since the Divas trip just ended today, right?

I assume Steph is getting home soon?

I just wanted to pop in and let you all know, just in case it hadn't been discussed who was starting the new thread yet.  I didn't want to close it down abruptly.  I'm not sure exactly _what_ happens when the threads get huge, but Kathy said that technical problems occur so that's why the mysterious '250' number was put into effect.


----------



## mommaU4

Sherry E said:


> I know, Beth!  You guys are wild women over here!  Actually, I'm shocked that the thread didn't hit the 250-page mark sooner than now.  You guys are slacking!  Good timing, though, since the Divas trip just ended today, right?
> 
> I assume Steph is getting home soon?
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and let you all know, just in case it hadn't been discussed who was starting the new thread yet.  I didn't want to close it down abruptly.  I'm not sure exactly _what_ happens when the threads get huge, but Kathy said that technical problems occur so that's why the mysterious '250' number was put into effect.


I think she'll be home tonight, I sent her a PM on FB so either way a new one will be started. 

I remember before that rule was put into effect. I had a thread on the DIS Meets section that was for a DIS ladies only WDW trip. That thread reached over 10,000 pages!!! We used to put 20-30 pages _a day_ on that thread.  No more with the new rules now.


----------



## toocherie

Sarah:  the question WAS asked.  People at my table even stood up and asked for everyone's attention.  Maybe you were talking to Rochelle at the time?

I just don't understand--unless someone has a major issue with the dates--why this keeps coming up.

So that people publicly know how the conversation evolved:

one of the ladies at our table was very excited and asked how soon we could decide dates.  at first--those of us who were aware of the issues from last year--said we should probably wait.  Then the people at my table started discussing what the best dates would be.

earlier in the week some ladies indicated they bought annual passes and would like to use them again.  That means that we need to have the trip earlier than this one to accommodate that.

some ladies were concerned about Spring Break dates.  That means that we can't go in March or April (and frankly, given the 102 degree date we had in April a few years ago) I don't think we want to--it was hot enough this last Saturday and everyone complained.  Ditto for May--especially since there will be no Food and Wine.

we don't want to go President's Day weekend--too crowded (second to last weekend in February.

The weekend before that is Valentine's Day.

That leaves January or early February.  As those of you who live locally know--that is also our rainiest season.

That left the last weekend in February.  Some other ladies (and no, I don't remember who) indicated it might be good idea to have a fixed weekend so people could plan around it.

That was the logic.  No -- everyone was NOT involved in the initial discussion.  That is why Steph stood up and said how about the last weekend in February.  No one objected.  In fact, we all whooped and hollored after she said--"ok, that's when we'll do it."  

There was a lot of logic behind the dates.  Frankly, one of my friends will NEVER be able to attend that date--but since she has already indicated she will not be attending ever again it is ok.  

From my viewpoint if someone has a better idea then go for it.  But please don't make it look like someone was trying to pull the wool over someone's eyes.  

Tell me when to show up--I've already told Melody over the weekend that I am not going to be on the scavenger hunt committee next year and don't plan to be on ANY committee.


----------



## toocherie

and yes, Steph indicated this morning that she was going to start a new thread when she got home.


----------



## MrsPinup

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> Yay for The Royal Brat Pack!  We took first place in the scavenger hunt.


 Yay!!! 


MotoXPrincess99 said:


> I knew nothing about the dates being chossen already and I was at the BBQ.  Nobody told my table.  My mom and Rochelle (who were also at my table) didn't hear a thing either.
> 
> I'd like to know as well.



Yeah I didn't hear until later Sunday night when I was hanging out with a few Diva's.  If the Princess Half Marathon falls on the last weekend of February again, I will be out for next year   So yeah, I am curious how the decision was made too.

Anyways....I had a blast this weekend meeting all of you, and seeing the few I had met before again.  Saturday night was so much fun, especially with all our front of the line passes.  I think Michelle and Trudi are my new best friends for busy park days  Michelle likes to be helped in by the rear I learned that night.

Big hugs to my wonderful roomies, Carol, Jodi, and Marie   I think we handled bathroom time very well!

Linda~  Thanks again for the beautiful frame and Disney bucks!  I spent the money at Company D and am so happy with my purchases.

Jill~  A million thanks for taking us to Company D!  What a great place to shop 

Steph~  Thank you for running this board for us and getting us all organized.

It is going to take me forever to download and resize all my photos, but they should be on facebook by the end of the week!


----------



## MrsPinup

Thanks Cheryl for clarifying   While I was typing away you were answering.  The dates for the princess have not been released yet so I will just keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## toocherie

It looks like the people at your table didn't hear since you, Rochelle, Sarah and Trudi were all at the same table.  Perhaps you were too busy chit-chatting!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Thanks for the information on the dates. I didn't hear any of that at the bbq but thanks for posting all the info Cheryl. Hopefully I can make it next year.


----------



## sierranevada

Cheryl - thanks for the explanation.  I think it is a great idea to have a set time each year so hopefully everyone can plan for it.  I really hope the the gals that might be affect by the princess half can make it - will keep my fingers crossed that it is not that weekend.


----------



## Queenbillabong

toocherie said:


> From my viewpoint if someone has a better idea then go for it.  But please don't make it look like someone was trying to pull the wool over someone's eyes.



I think clarification is all anyone was asking for - I didn't see anyone making it look like someone was trying to pull the wool over someone's eyes.  As I said, I'm all for consistent dates for ease of planning.  It's just nice if everyone can be kept in the loop


----------



## LisaCat

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> One more video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zACtsp5N4Wc



FABULOUS!  I Love it!



disney-super-mom said:


> Hey there January!  Been missing you!
> 
> Well, let me put it this way....the seats in the very rear of a JC boat are directly (and I happily mean DIRECTLY) over the boat's engine.  As we boarded, our boat captain mentioned how us ladies would appreciate the experience.  Too bad we didn't have one of Callie's cigarettes for after.
> 
> And actually a lady on board did in fact scream during the ride, so......


----------



## LisaCat

toocherie said:


> It looks like the people at your table didn't hear since you, Rochelle, Sarah and Trudi were all at the same table.  Perhaps you were too busy chit-chatting!



We heard at our table.  Probably because we were closer?  They were across the aisle and one table back from Steph.....


----------



## LisaCat

Hooray!  I'm all caught up!  LOL

OMG, am I *TIRED* and I'm ashamed to say that DL kicked my butt.  Again.  LOL.  The last time I came home this sore and tired from a trip was when I went to WDW in November!  But boy howdy did I ever have FUN!!!!!!  

Our flight coming home was about 15 minutes late.... we landed at 11:05PM.  Trish dropped me off here around midnight and she got home at about 12:55 AM (I know, cuz I waited up and made her call me when she got home!).  The laundry looks like the Matterhorn.  I haven't unpacked except stuff I wanted to show DH and necessary stuff.  The cat has not let me out of her sight all day.  LOL.  

It was SO AWESOME meeting everyone "in person"!  I had a fantastic time and can't wait till next year!  And I am already trying to figure out how soon I can get back to DL!


----------



## Califgirl

So basically the dates were just decided by Cheryl's table?  I remember Steph got up and just announced the date for next year would be the last week in Feb. but there was no discussion with anyone out side of the immediate few at that table.

I'm available for that week in Feb., but as far as I know, there was no attempt at discussion or concensus with any of the other Divas at the Bar-b Que.   That could be why no one remembers how we came to that date.


----------



## LisaCat

I just uploaded a few pics, including the princess group shot, to the shutterfly account.  I guessed by looking at the list that we were supposed to create our own album for our stuff.....


----------



## stacielee

LisaCat said:


> I just uploaded a few pics, including the princess group shot, to the shutterfly account.  I guessed by looking at the list that we were supposed to create our own album for our stuff.....



Love your pictures, Lisa!  Did you guys get to go in the Club 33 elevator on the WIWF tour?  We did that and my daughters LOVED that part of the tour!!


----------



## LisaCat

stacielee said:


> Love your pictures, Lisa!  Did you guys get to go in the Club 33 elevator on the WIWF tour?  We did that and my daughters LOVED that part of the tour!!



We were able to get into the elevator.  That was as far as it went.  We also got some cute little matchbook "notepads" as a souvenir!


----------



## Queenbillabong

LisaCat said:


> We were able to get into the elevator.  That was as far as it went.  We also got some cute little matchbook "notepads" as a souvenir!



Sweet   We only got to see the outside of the elevator and no matchbook souvenirs..........  I'll make it all the way up some day


----------



## cheshiregirl

Califgirl said:


> So basically the dates were just decided by Cheryl's table?  I remember Steph got up and just announced the date for next year would be the last week in Feb. but there was no discussion with anyone out side of the immediate few at that table.
> 
> I'm available for that week in Feb., but as far as I know, there was no attempt at discussion or concensus with any of the other Divas at the Bar-b Que.   That could be why no one remembers how we came to that date.



I was really sad to miss the trip this year and spent a good chunk of the weekend wishing that I could have been there.  

But, now, I think I'm even sadder to see that it appears that the group learned nothing from the drama of last year.  Although though I am firmly in the camp that says that a "set date" is the best way to go, if even those who were on the trip weren't all included in the decision making process it's hard for me to see how the choice was made.  

Just my two cents from the girl who tried and failed to bring everyone back together this time last year


----------



## MamaKate

toocherie said:


> It looks like the people at your table didn't hear since you, Rochelle, Sarah and Trudi were all at the same table.  Perhaps you were too busy chit-chatting!



I think you're right Cheryl.  I was sitting with Trudi, Sarah, Rochelle, Jen, Capri and Mel and I didn't hear, but that doesn't shock me, we were chatty .

I actually think the dates are the most logical and I'm totally fine with them, even if I wasn't included in the decision .  It's plenty of time for people to make arrangements if they want to attend and it's impossible to find dates that will work for everyone.  Hey, I'm not even sure the dates will work for me, but since it's a long ways away, I'll make them work !!!!

I'm glad a group of ladies threw out a date to see how people felt about them, because we have to start somewhere .


----------



## MamaKate

cheshiregirl said:


> I was really sad to miss the trip this year and spent a good chunk of the weekend wishing that I could have been there.
> 
> But, now, I think I'm even sadder to see that it appears that the group learned nothing from the drama of last year.  Although though I am firmly in the camp that says that a "set date" is the best way to go, if even those who were on the trip weren't all included in the decision making process it's hard for me to see how the choice was made.
> 
> Just my two cents from the girl who tried and failed to bring everyone back together this time last year




I'm happy a group of the ladies threw out some ideas & came up with a date that should work for most.  We learned last year that voting doesn't work and someone's feelings will be hurt no matter what dates are picked.  It doesn't sound like the dates were picked for personal preference, but rather the dates that are the most logical based on this years dates, weather, crowds, holiday's and people's AP's.

I'm in the camp of ladies who doesn't care how the choice of dates are made & as long as everyone is giving enough notice, hopefully they can make it .


----------



## MommyWithDreams

LisaCat said:


> I just uploaded a few pics, including the princess group shot, to the shutterfly account.  I guessed by looking at the list that we were supposed to create our own album for our stuff.....



Can someone PM the shutterfly info. The PFF was the only thing I was able to attend with everyone. Thanks


----------



## LisaCat

As a newbie, I don't know that my two cents will count for anything, but here is my thought on the whole "date selection controversy".....

Coordinating an event involving this many people is a HUGE undertaking.  I know, I've been part of doing it.  Would I have liked to have a ballot that had been passed out with a choice of weekends?  Sure.  HOWEVER, as I see it, the gals sitting at that table were some of the ones that helped make this weekend happen.  I just put my name on lists and showed up when and where I signed up to show up.  I didn't have to spend hours organizing lists, making reservations, cancelling reservations, finding places to accommodate a group our size, etc.  

The date that was chosen is logical.  If we went later in the year, those without the premium AP's would be blocked out on Saturday.  Too much earlier and we are in questionable weather, President's week, etc.  There are really two good weekends to do this trip - the last weekend in February and the first weekend in March (unless we want to change to the Fall).  Not much of a choice.  Add into the logic that some people bought their AP's this weekend on the trip, so making it a weekend earlier means they will get 2 Diva trips on one AP.  Wish I could say I was one of them, but I got my AP on Halloween.  LOL

What it comes down to is that ANY weekend that was chosen is not going to work for some.  It's inevitable.  I don't know what "drama" was involved last year, but it's not an unusual part of a group dynamic, especially in a group our size.

No matter what, I will be sad if I can't make it next year and if I can make it, I will be sad to miss seeing those who cannot.


----------



## Califgirl

I certainly don't mind the dates for next year.  I was just pointing out that there wasn't discussion about the dates with the Divas present, which could be why some didn't realize that the dates were discussed and decided at the bar-b-que.


----------



## MamaKate

LisaCat said:


> As a newbie, I don't know that my two cents will count for anything, but here is my thought on the whole "date selection controversy".....



Of course your 2 cents matters . And BTW it was great meeting you!


----------



## MamaKate

MommyWithDreams said:


> Can someone PM the shutterfly info. The PFF was the only thing I was able to attend with everyone. Thanks



Me too please.  I thought I had the info, but I can't find it .


----------



## mommaU4

I might as well chime in too. I love the idea of set dates!! That was mentioned last year and quickly tossed aside for some reason that I cannot now recall. 

It might have been nice though if more of the group was included on picking those set dates. How should we go about doing that? I don't know. Maybe a spread sheet like Jane did last year. That seemed to work well and make everyone feel like they had a say. 

I don't think anyone has any issue with set dates, I think it's how the dates were picked that is the problem for several. It's a large group and I think everyone, both new and seasoned, like to feel as though they have a say. If in the end the dates STILL don't work with what they'd like, well, so be it. But as least no one can say then that everyone wasn't given a chance to have their input. 

Having said that, I do like the idea of set dates. Always have. Apparently the dates are now set. I was really looking forward to next year, but not sure I can make those dates. My cousin in MI is getting married in Feb and it could end up being that weekend, so I was sorta of hoping for later dates, sometime in the first week of March. But, it is what it is. IF I miss out again, then I guess I'll have to catch you all in 2013.


----------



## mommaU4

MamaKate said:


> Me too please.  I thought I had the info, but I can't find it .



I'll send it to you and Janelle.


----------



## 4fosterkids

MamaKate said:


> I'm happy a group of the ladies threw out some ideas & came up with a date that should work for most.  We learned last year that voting doesn't work and someone's feelings will be hurt no matter what dates are picked.  It doesn't sound like the dates were picked for personal preference, but rather the dates that are the most logical based on this years dates, weather, crowds, holiday's and people's AP's.
> 
> I'm in the camp of ladies who doesn't care how the choice of dates are made & as long as everyone is giving enough notice, hopefully they can make it .



I'm hip with the dates too...doesn't matter to me.  The info presented makes perfect sense to me also and the sooner we get the date picked the quicker we can start planning for 2012 

I had no idea how the plans came together and don't even recall the announcement...LOL...guess I was yacking to somebody or crunching my chicken and ribs too loudly.  I by no means meant to upset anybody and my post about putting all the facts out to the masses, was only meant to explain the details to everybody at the same time and keep the drama down to a dull roar 

Let's all enjoy all the photo's and memories we have created.
Another big thank you to everybody who worked so hard to make this trip fabulous


----------



## jordansmomma

4fosterkids said:


> I'm hip with the dates too...doesn't matter to me.  The info presented makes perfect sense to me also and the sooner we get the date picked the quicker we can start planning for 2012
> 
> I had no idea how the plans came together and don't even recall the announcement...LOL...guess I was yacking to somebody or crunching my chicken and ribs too loudly.  I by no means meant to upset anybody and my post about putting all the facts out to the masses, was only meant to explain the details to everybody at the same time and keep the drama down to a dull roar
> 
> Let's all enjoy all the photo's and memories we have created.
> Another big thank you to everybody who worked so hard to make this trip fabulous


----------



## MommyWithDreams

mommaU4 said:


> I'll send it to you and Janelle.



Thanks Beth, and Lisa too.


----------



## mommaU4

LisaCat said:


> I just uploaded a few pics, including the princess group shot, to the shutterfly account.  I guessed by looking at the list that we were supposed to create our own album for our stuff.....


I love your pics too.  Was there a Mardi Gras theme while you were there?


----------



## Belle Ella

A semi drive by hi! I just got home and have to unwind but I had to come in and say what a blast the past few days have been.

I'm gonna go back through and see what I've missed but I really wanna know who has the video of me up on stage with the Billies! I now officially have an autographed packet of parmesan cheese


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

I am agreeing with those that felt the way the dates were picked and announced was not exactly the right way to go about it. It seems like quite a few of us did not hear a thing at the BBQ .  The best way to  announce the dates would have been to do it here and ask if that worked for everyone. 
Of course it's hard to find a date that works for everyone but at least we'd feel that we had a say so.
 Also I was under the impression that Steph took over this year for Beth because Beth was unable to make the trip. We all are thankful that Steph stepped up to organize things this year but I thought Beth would be back.


----------



## jordansmomma

VintageDisneyRules said:


> I am agreeing with those that felt the way the dates were picked and announced was not exactly the right way to go about it. It seems like quite a few of us did not hear a thing at the BBQ .  The best way to  announce the dates would have been to do it here and ask if that worked for everyone.
> Of course it's hard to find a date that works for everyone but at least we'd feel that we had a say so.
> Also I was under the impression that Steph took over this year for Beth because Beth was unable to make the trip. We all are thankful that Steph stepped up to organize things this year but I thought Beth would be back.



Well Beth just said that with a wedding conflict she just might not make it, so maybe Steph should just keep up with the thread for now. But part way through planning do we want to find someone to take over the thread again in case Beth can't make it and decides that someone else should take over again?


----------



## Belle Ella

So I tried to do a quick catch up!!



eatmypixiedust said:


> Jessica- we will see you on the next brochure ad for Billy Hill



Heck yeah, you will! I saw my new boyfriend out in front of Pioneer Mercantile this morning with Tina and got my photo and a _*signed*_ packet of parmesan cheese. That's a keepsake forever.



MotoXPrincess99 said:


> BILLY!



WHAT? Where? Ya'll are gonna give me whiplash!



daisy_77 said:


> Is anyone going to do a TR? I am looking forward to hearing more about it and seeing some pics



I love doing TR's and I will definitely be doing one for this trip on my thread that's linked in my siggy. Hopefully I'll start tomorrow since I don't plan on moving away from my computer.



mommaU4 said:


> And I love the newest Billy!!  Way to go, Jessica!! How on earth did you manage to get pulled on stage? I don't think I've ever seen them do that before. How fun!! "You're gonna end up on youtube." LOL!!!



It's what I get for taking photos! They grabbed someone from the crowd to come up and play the mini fiddle and me and my obsessive-billy-stalking-by-camera skills got me in trouble! I'd never seen them do that before either and was pretty petrified when he walked by and then turned on he spot and pointed at me.

I also got to play with Farley as well after the hokey pokey. It was a day to remember, haha.



MotoXPrincess99 said:


> One more video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zACtsp5N4Wc



Hokey pokey!! That's what it's all about.



MotoXPrincess99 said:


> I hope this one works
> The newest Billy - Jessica
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaS-2nkDJ8U



I'm terrified to watch it!! My dad will be proud though, I'm officially on YouTube.


----------



## Belle Ella

Oh, and could somebody please PM me the Shutterfly info  Thanks!


----------



## Queenbillabong

Belle Ella said:


> Oh, and could somebody please PM me the Shutterfly info  Thanks!



PM sent


----------



## Belle Ella

Thank you  I'll get mine up tomorrow.


----------



## mommaU4

jordansmomma said:


> Well Beth just said that with a wedding conflict she just might not make it, so maybe Steph should just keep up with the thread for now. But part way through planning do we want to find someone to take over the thread again in case Beth can't make it and decides that someone else should take over again?


Anyone can have a conflict arise at any point during the next year. As of this moment, I am planning to go. If at some point something comes up, I suppose we'd have to address that then. 
I actually have sent Steph a PM on Facebook and am waiting for her reply. I figure she's had a lot to deal with returning home after a long vacation and will get back to me as soon as she's able. I've made it clear how much I appreciate the work she did. 
I love this group, I love these trips, and have put many long hours over the first three years/trips into planning them along with the help of some amazing ladies. After all, these trips are truly a group effort. But I'll leave it up to her to decide if she wants to continue on with overseeing the planning thread. As long as the trips continue, I'm fine with it either way. 





Belle Ella said:


> It's what I get for taking photos! They grabbed someone from the crowd to come up and play the mini fiddle and me and my obsessive-billy-stalking-by-camera skills got me in trouble! I'd never seen them do that before either and was pretty petrified when he walked by and then turned on he spot and pointed at me.


Haha, very cool.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Here is the video I took of the hokey pokey if anyone wants to see it too   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKd8SwFuPeQ


----------



## VintageDisneyRules

mommaU4 said:


> Anyone can have a conflict arise at any point during the next year. As of this moment, I am planning to go. If at some point something comes up, I suppose we'd have to address that then.
> I actually have sent Steph a PM on Facebook and am waiting for her reply. I figure she's had a lot to deal with returning home after a long vacation and will get back to me as soon as she's able. I've made it clear how much I appreciate the work she did.
> I love this group, I love these trips, and have put many long hours over the first three years/trips into planning them along with the help of some amazing ladies. After all, these trips are truly a group effort. But I'll leave it up to her to decide if she wants to continue on with overseeing the planning thread. As long as the trips continue, I'm fine with it either way.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, very cool.


Glad to hear you're planning to make the next trip ! Like you said, it truly is a group effort but all groups need a leader.


eatmypixiedust said:


> Here is the video I took of the hokey pokey if anyone wants to see it too
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKd8SwFuPeQ



Did you see the guy that joined in with the Diva's?
We had one guy in our jeep full of Diva's on our Indy ride.
I should have my pictures on Shutterfly later today.


----------



## daisy_77

Good morning Divas!
Hope you all enjoy your Tuesday...it didn't snow today so I am HAPPY!!

Could someone please PM me the shutterfly login information? I really would like to see your pics. Thanks!


----------



## Belle Ella

eatmypixiedust said:


> Here is the video I took of the hokey pokey if anyone wants to see it too
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKd8SwFuPeQ



Love it!



VintageDisneyRules said:


> Did you see the guy that joined in with the Diva's?
> We had one guy in our jeep full of Diva's on our Indy ride.
> I should have my pictures on Shutterfly later today.



The guy who said he had pink underwear on? Toooooooooo much information 
There were a few honorary male Divas, lol. There was also a CM when we were doing a group shot in the Court of Angels who was wearing purple who was in a couple of our photos.


----------



## cccdisney

Can someone pm me the shutterfly info as well ?   Thanks!


----------



## karylrocks

Wow, I had such a blast on this trip! Thanks to EVERYONE who worked so hard to make it such a great time! I am making this a priority every year from now on!

Since it is such a group effort, I think it is hard for us to make decisions about anything so as not to look like we are taking over something. What I have noticed is that the longer we keep the schedule open, whether it be dates, places, activities, etc, the harder it is to pin things down. It isn't until we start putting dates and times on things that the discussion really begins as people start analyzing the schedule, and then we can make adjustments. Miscommunications and misunderstandings can cause a lot of drama so it would be nice if we could agree that we are just trying to have a good time and voice our concerns and have discussions without being defensive or offensive.

I love how we invite anyone to jump on committees to plan things and others volunteer to help with various details. Keeping up the thread is a huge job and takes a lot of work for one person. We do need a coordinator whether that be one person or maybe a team of 2 or 3 to handle different aspects of overseeing the trip.

I think it is a good idea to have dates to work around, knowing that it will be impossible for everyone to come at any given time, and make changes if there are too many conflicts. I know we want to get something decided for next year so the Villas can be reserved. I do hope that we will be able to go into the next thread on a positive note though.

I am going to be super busy this week with work and getting ready for an auction this weekend that I am on a planning committee for so I am not sure when I will get the Photopass account opened, but I will try to get to that this week and PM those involved. And can someone please send me the Shutterfly info?

Have a great day ladies, and I miss you all!


----------



## mommaU4

Good morning, ladies! 

Those of you asking for the shutterfly info, January, Becci, and Carol, I sent you a PM. If anyone else needs it, just let me know. 

Have a great day!


----------



## karylrocks

Thanks Beth!


----------



## wendylady36

Welcome back, Divas! I can't wait to hear/see/read more about the trip! 

I absolutely LOVE the shirts Mel did! They're so sparkly and blingy! I'm so happy I decided to get one even though I wasn't able to make the trip.

Congrats to the Royal Brat Pack on winning the Scavvy Hunt!

Loved the hokey pokey video and all the pictures on Facebook.

Beth, can you send me the Shutterfly info too, as well as for the Vegas account...my computer died last August and I lost all my info and pictures. 

I hope everyone has a magical day!


----------



## cccdisney

Thanks Beth!


----------



## mommaU4

You're welcome, Becci and Carol. 



wendylady36 said:


> I absolutely LOVE the shirts Mel did! They're so sparkly and blingy! I'm so happy I decided to get one even though I wasn't able to make the trip.
> 
> Beth, can you send me the Shutterfly info too, as well as for the Vegas account...my computer died last August and I lost all my info and pictures.


The shirts were great! I loved them.  
I sent you the info for the Disney account. Let me look up the Vegas info and I'll get the off to you in a bit. 

ETA: Ok, that didn't take long, sent the Vegas account info off to you as well.


----------



## toocherie

Here's an idea--maybe we can ask Mary Jo if we can have "special dispensation" to create a separate account--maybe called "Diva Admin" separate from our personal accounts and based on Carol's suggestion have two or three people monitor the thread?  That way it wouldn't all fall on one person to do the updating etc.  Or if someone's out of pocket (vacation, job travel, whatever) the other person(s) can pick up the slack.

Personally, given that Steph has three kids, a full-time military job, etc. I think she did a fantastic job this year with the thread and if she wanted to continue in that role as well as Beth I would think it would be beneficial to all of us to have them both continue.


----------



## 21yankees

Good Morning Ladies!

Thank you all for the wonderful gift. I truely appreciate it and was not expecting anything. I enjoyed this past year a great deal.

Cheryl thank you so much for opening your villa to my roommates and I. It was a wonderful experience.

To the Meet and Greet Committee, the party was great. Thank you all for your hard work.

To the Scavenger Hunt Committee, WOW is all I can say. You all put so much time and effort in for the enjoyment of others. I know our team had a blast.



Yes I have received Beth's message about her liking to start next year's planning thread. Throughout the past year I felt that I wasn't keeping up on the thread as much as Beth has been able to in years past. I realize that I shouldn't have compared myself to Beth (but it was a struggle at times). All of you on the trip thanking me was very reassuring. I have no issue with Beth starting the new planning thread. 

As for the dates I honestly thought that the logic of a set timeframe (ie last weekend of a certain month) made sense. I apologize for not speaking up (louder) at the bbq and for not getting more of a concensus as to the specific time frame. Last year it took our group almost 3 months to recover from the drama of choosing dates. I don't want to go through that again and I'm sure you all don't either. 

We all have enough 'drama' within our lives on a day to day basis. This trip is to get away from all of it and enjoy a wonderful vacation with so many great women that have created friendships with over the past 4 years. We have comforted one another when we lost one of our own littleangelawn), when our friends have lost loved ones grouphug:Linda and Mel) and celebrated the births of future Divas goodvibes Katie, Heather, and Deb). Maybe I look at this too simply but I look forward to this trip every year to just relax and have fun.

I hope you all are having a wonderful day. 

steph


----------



## wendylady36

mommaU4 said:


> I sent you the info for the Disney account. Let me look up the Vegas info and I'll get the off to you in a bit.



Thanks, you're the bestest!   



toocherie said:


> Personally, given that Steph has three kids, a full-time military job, etc. I think she did a fantastic job this year with the thread and if she wanted to continue in that role as well as Beth I would think it would be beneficial to all of us to have them both continue.



I agree, she did a super amazing job! I have no idea how she did it.


----------



## MamaKate

Hello Everyone!

I'm just waiting for more people to upload pictures tothe Shutterfly account .  I forgot my camera so I don't have any pictures .


Hopefully a decision will be made on who will start the new thread before this one gets to 250 pages .

Personally, I think Beth should do it because Steph is such a busy person with her job and family (not saying your not Beth, but you know what I mean).  Also I'm hoping that your cousins wedding is in early February and you WILL be making the trip .

Unless neither of you want to do it and in that case I'll just have to take over  (I'm kidding BTW since I really don't think I could keep up).

Anyways, who ever does it, I'd like to have a new pic on the front page please .


----------



## MamaKate

toocherie said:


> Here's an idea--maybe we can ask Mary Jo if we can have "special dispensation" to create a separate account--maybe called "Diva Admin" separate from our personal accounts and based on Carol's suggestion have two or three people monitor the thread?  That way it wouldn't all fall on one person to do the updating etc.  Or if someone's out of pocket (vacation, job travel, whatever) the other person(s) can pick up the slack.
> 
> Personally, given that Steph has three kids, a full-time military job, etc. I think she did a fantastic job this year with the thread and if she wanted to continue in that role as well as Beth I would think it would be beneficial to all of us to have them both continue.



Looks like everyone posted at the same time, but I concur .


----------



## MamaKate

21yankees said:


> celebrated the births of future Divas goodvibes Heather and Deb).
> 
> steph



Hey what about my little Diva .  Just messing with you .  But I totally agree with everything you said and I have the same mind set as you.  This trip is my escape and I don't need any additional drama in my life.


----------



## 21yankees

MamaKate said:


> Hey what about my little Diva .  Just messing with you .  But I totally agree with everything you said and I have the same mind set as you.  This trip is my escape and I don't need any additional drama in my life.



I'm sorry.  

There is so much more that our group has gone through that I didn't even mention. Bottom line is this has become so much more than a yearly vacation. 


steph


----------



## mommaU4

21yankees said:


> Yes I have received Beth's message about her liking to start next year's planning thread. Throughout the past year I felt that I wasn't keeping up on the thread as much as Beth has been able to in years past. I realize that I shouldn't have compared myself to Beth (but it was a struggle at times). All of you on the trip thanking me was very reassuring. I have no issue with Beth starting the new planning thread.
> 
> Maybe I look at this too simply but I look forward to this trip every year to just relax and have fun.


Steph, you've rocked on this thread. I know I've told you that before, but it's worth repeating. 
And I agree, these trips are supposed to be fun. 





wendylady36 said:


> I agree, she did a super amazing job! I have no idea how she did it.


Me either! 





MamaKate said:


> Personally, I think Beth should do it because Steph is such a busy person with her job and family (not saying your not Beth, but you know what I mean).


LOL Yes, I know what you mean. While the kids are all in school, I am home free to do updates and such. I couldn't do that if I was working out of the home full time the way Steph was. The chaos in this house doesn't begin until they all come home from school.........then, lookout.


----------



## Queenbillabong

21yankees said:


> As for the dates I honestly thought that the logic of a set timeframe (ie last weekend of a certain month) made sense. I apologize for not speaking up (louder) at the bbq and for not getting more of a concensus as to the specific time frame. Last year it took our group almost 3 months to recover from the drama of choosing dates. I don't want to go through that again and I'm sure you all don't either.



I completely agree that having set dates is best - makes it easier for everyone to plan ahead.  The question of how the dates were selected was just that - a question to see how the dates were selected.  No offense meant - but also certainly no accusations made or drama intended either.  



MamaKate said:


> Personally, I think Beth should do it because Steph is such a busy person with her job and family (not saying your not Beth, but you know what I mean).  Also I'm hoping that your cousins wedding is in early February and you WILL be making the trip .



Agreed.  If Beth is willing and Steph doesn't mind (Steph - you did do a great job and I know it's a lot to keep up with), why not go with what has always worked?


----------



## deesquared

Hey Divas!  I hope you all had a safe trip home.
I'm sorry we missed the BBQ and Cafe Orleans on Sunday.  We still had a few things we wanted to see (Aladdin) and we were also pretty beat after the scavenger hunt!
After we headed back to the hotel on Sunday evening at about 6:00, my mom was not feeling well.  She got feverish, and chills and was coughing a lot.  Unfortunately, she did not feel much better for our trip home on Monday, and we had to make a diversion to the Hospital in Seattle.  She was having trouble breathing on the plane, and was shivering.  Luckily the flight attendants were amazing.  They gave her some oxygen, and found an EMT to take her blood pressure (Which was sky-high).  The medics met us as we landed, and took her to the hospital.  
I was able to call my hubby, who drove down from our home (2 hour drive!) to pick us up.  It was a scary way to end our trip, but it all turned out okay.  Sheila was much better after they got some fluids into her, and gave her some antibiotics for the bronchitis in her lungs.
Phew!  Well, we still had a wonderful time in Disneyland!  We saw everything we wanted to, plus we met a great group of ladies!   You were all so welcoming to us.  Thank you!  
I hope I'll see you again next year!


----------



## sierranevada

Dianna - I am so sorry to hear about your mom - how scary for that to happen.  I am glad she is feeling better and was well taken care of.  Sending you both lots of pixie dust and hugs!


----------



## MamaKate

deesquared said:


> Hey Divas!  I hope you all had a safe trip home.
> I'm sorry we missed the BBQ and Cafe Orleans on Sunday.  We still had a few things we wanted to see (Aladdin) and we were also pretty beat after the scavenger hunt!
> After we headed back to the hotel on Sunday evening at about 6:00, my mom was not feeling well.  She got feverish, and chills and was coughing a lot.  Unfortunately, she did not feel much better for our trip home on Monday, and we had to make a diversion to the Hospital in Seattle.  She was having trouble breathing on the plane, and was shivering.  Luckily the flight attendants were amazing.  They gave her some oxygen, and found an EMT to take her blood pressure (Which was sky-high).  The medics met us as we landed, and took her to the hospital.
> I was able to call my hubby, who drove down from our home (2 hour drive!) to pick us up.  It was a scary way to end our trip, but it all turned out okay.  Sheila was much better after they got some fluids into her, and gave her some antibiotics for the bronchitis in her lungs.
> Phew!  Well, we still had a wonderful time in Disneyland!  We saw everything we wanted to, plus we met a great group of ladies!   You were all so welcoming to us.  Thank you!
> I hope I'll see you again next year!



How Scary!!  Tell her I'm glad she's feeling better, but how scary it must have been .

I really loved meeting you and your mom and hope you'll join us again next year .


----------



## tinkermell

Hi ladies!!

 A very quick hello, and tell you how much fun I had.

Dianna, How scary for you and your Mom. I hope she has a speedy recovery!

Everyone else....

I love ya!


----------



## Belle Ella

Dianna - What a scary experience for you and your mom. That's horrible. But I'm glad to hear she was well looked after and that she's doing better.

 Mel, it was so great to meet you!!

I'll put it out there just in case, but I am someone with far too much time on her hands most days and am always willing to help out with the thread if it's needed. I can't imagine trying to keep up with it with jobs and families! Steph did an outstanding job and Beth always has as well.

I've got a lunch date with a friend today but after that I'll get my few photos from the events up. I'll spare everyone my hundreds of other small details photos, lol, and keep those in my Flickr.


----------



## 4fosterkids

deesquared said:


> Hey Divas!  I hope you all had a safe trip home.
> I'm sorry we missed the BBQ and Cafe Orleans on Sunday.  We still had a few things we wanted to see (Aladdin) and we were also pretty beat after the scavenger hunt!
> After we headed back to the hotel on Sunday evening at about 6:00, my mom was not feeling well.  She got feverish, and chills and was coughing a lot.  Unfortunately, she did not feel much better for our trip home on Monday, and we had to make a diversion to the Hospital in Seattle.  She was having trouble breathing on the plane, and was shivering.  Luckily the flight attendants were amazing.  They gave her some oxygen, and found an EMT to take her blood pressure (Which was sky-high).  The medics met us as we landed, and took her to the hospital.
> I was able to call my hubby, who drove down from our home (2 hour drive!) to pick us up.  It was a scary way to end our trip, but it all turned out okay.  Sheila was much better after they got some fluids into her, and gave her some antibiotics for the bronchitis in her lungs.
> Phew!  Well, we still had a wonderful time in Disneyland!  We saw everything we wanted to, plus we met a great group of ladies!   You were all so welcoming to us.  Thank you!
> I hope I'll see you again next year!



Wow, what an ending to your trip.  So scary!  Glad they handled it all well for you guys and so glad she is feeling better.


----------



## daisy_77

Hi girls! It's snowing here BLAH!

Anyways....I am willing to help in anyway I can. I can help with the thread if that's okay. I would like to volunteer to do the thread but I'm also planning a wedding, so I'm not sure I can juggle it. But if whoever does man the thread and needs helps keeping track or organizing, I'm your gal...if you want me

I'd like to do more and am willing to do what I can.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Hey girls!

I'm really enjoying seeing all the pics on FB. It looks like everyone had a wonderful time and I'm really sad I missed it all. I miss all you girls!

The dates for next year look good to me so far.

Steph, I think you did a fabulous job keeping up this thread.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Good morning ladies! 

I just wanted to share some pics I took with my phone: 



















Sarah showed me the commemorative bricks for Gwen Stefani and Gavin Rossdale and also Holly & Hef.  I thought it was cool to see   I like them all and I also watch Holly's World.   I know she is a huge Disney fan  











I uploaded my pics to Facebook but I will try to upload it to the shutterfly account tonight.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> I'm really enjoying seeing all the pics on FB. It looks like everyone had a wonderful time and I'm really sad I missed it all. I miss all you girls!
> 
> The dates for next year look good to me so far.
> 
> Steph, I think you did a fabulous job keeping up this thread.



 Hi Courtney! How are you? I thought you would be on the trip. I hope you make it to the next one


----------



## Belle Ella

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> I'm really enjoying seeing all the pics on FB. It looks like everyone had a wonderful time and I'm really sad I missed it all. I miss all you girls!
> 
> The dates for next year look good to me so far.
> 
> Steph, I think you did a fabulous job keeping up this thread.



 I'm so sad I missed you this year, Courtney! Hopefully next year.


----------



## grizbuzz

Hi Ladies!

Thanks for sharing all the pics and updates on FB.  I had much fun tagging along virtually with you all.  But I must say, a virtual jello shot just isn't the same.

So how do I sign up for 2012?  Hard to believe we're finishing up our two years over time.  Time flies!  Seriously.  I have four months to learn German.  Ugh.  Not gonna happen, but I'll keep trying.

Oh, and I signed up for the DL 1/2 today.  Time to dust off those running shoes and work on that little mid-section innertube.

And I'm still up for any last minute visitors to DLP!

-Jen


----------



## grizbuzz

Oh, and I almost forgot...

HAPPY INTERNATIONAL WOMEN'S DAY DIVAS!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

eatmypixiedust said:


> Hi Courtney! How are you? I thought you would be on the trip. I hope you make it to the next one



Hi Rochelle! I'm great. How are you? I know! I was looking forward to coming, but I'll be at WDW at the end of this month and it was just cutting it too close especially with my AP being expired. I'm for sure going to make it next time and we can hang out!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Belle Ella said:


> I'm so sad I missed you this year, Courtney! Hopefully next year.



I know, Jazz! Me too!  Next year, for sure?


----------



## toocherie

Belle Ella said:


> I'm so sad I missed you this year, Courtney! Hopefully next year.



Well, you know there might be a mini-meet or two before then, y'know?

Jen:  just like always post on the thread that you are coming!


----------



## Belle Ella

prettyprincessbelle said:


> I know, Jazz! Me too!  Next year, for sure?



I am dead set on doing everything I can to be back next year after this past weekend.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

toocherie said:


> Well, you know there might be a mini-meet or two before then, y'know?



Oh that would be uhhmazing! My mom still has 1 more day on her PH ticket that expires May 31st of this year.



Belle Ella said:


> I am dead set on doing everything I can to be back next year after this past weekend.


----------



## Belle Ella

toocherie said:


> Well, you know there might be a mini-meet or two before then, y'know?
> 
> Jen:  just like always post on the thread that you are coming!



Methinks you have a point!


----------



## mommaU4

tinkermell said:


> Hi ladies!!
> I love ya!


Back at ya! 




deesquared said:


> Hey Divas!  I hope you all had a safe trip home.
> I'm sorry we missed the BBQ and Cafe Orleans on Sunday.  We still had a few things we wanted to see (Aladdin) and we were also pretty beat after the scavenger hunt!
> After we headed back to the hotel on Sunday evening at about 6:00, my mom was not feeling well.  She got feverish, and chills and was coughing a lot.  Unfortunately, she did not feel much better for our trip home on Monday, and we had to make a diversion to the Hospital in Seattle.  She was having trouble breathing on the plane, and was shivering.  Luckily the flight attendants were amazing.  They gave her some oxygen, and found an EMT to take her blood pressure (Which was sky-high).  The medics met us as we landed, and took her to the hospital.
> I was able to call my hubby, who drove down from our home (2 hour drive!) to pick us up.  It was a scary way to end our trip, but it all turned out okay.  Sheila was much better after they got some fluids into her, and gave her some antibiotics for the bronchitis in her lungs.
> Phew!  Well, we still had a wonderful time in Disneyland!  We saw everything we wanted to, plus we met a great group of ladies!   You were all so welcoming to us.  Thank you!
> I hope I'll see you again next year!


Wow, how frightening. I'm glad all is well now. 




Belle Ella said:


> I'll put it out there just in case, but I am someone with far too much time on her hands most days and am always willing to help out with the thread if it's needed.


Definitely! You will be taken up on that offer for sure. 





daisy_77 said:


> I'd like to do more and am willing to do what I can.


 Glad to have you back. 





eatmypixiedust said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> I just wanted to share some pics I took with my phone:


Great pics!! 






grizbuzz said:


> So how do I sign up for 2012?


Hi Jen! Like Cheryl said, just post you're coming.


----------



## mommaU4

*OKay, there is a new thread ready to go:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2674141

I will send MJ a message to let her know she can close this one when she's able to. *


----------

